#ubuntu-de 2011-05-09
<noggo> hallo leuts
<Andre_Ree> Hallo
<Andre_Ree> Noch wer da?
<Wedelwolf> ja
<Andre_Ree> Ich habe vorhin windows nach linux installiert und bekomme jetzt grub nicht mehr zum laufen
<Andre_Ree> bei meinem ersten versuch mit der chroot-methode bekam ich nur eine grub kommandozeile
<Wedelwolf> uff ._. dafuer bin ich die Falsche Person
<Andre_Ree> nein, die root-directory-methode, sorry
<Andre_Ree> bei der chroot-methode komme ich jetzt nicht weiter, weil er den befehl grub-install nicht finden kann
<Andre_Ree> noch jemand, der mir helfen könnte
<_moep_> Andre_Ree: livecd booten platte mounten grub noch mal neu installieren
<_moep_> n8
<Andre_Ree> _moep_: noch da?
<Andre_Ree> soweit bin ich ja, aber nach diesem chroot weigert es sich wehemend grub-install auszuführen
<Andre_Ree> command not found
<Wedelwolf> gibt es eigentlich ubuntu 10.04 noch?
<bullgard4> Wedelwolf: Wieso denn nicht?
<bullgard4> Wie ermittelt man die Version des aktuell verwendeten Kernels?
<apollo13> uname -a
<Guschtel> 10.04 ist doch lts, oder?
<Guschtel> ,lts? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 6.06.2 Server(Dapper Drake Point Two), Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four) und Ubuntu 10.04.1(Lucid Lynx Point One). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<Wedelwolf> joah hab ich schon lange... aber mittlerweilen andere probleme
<bullgard4> apollo13: Danke!
<bullgard4> Ich muß mindestens noch 531MB Speicherplatz löschen, damit ich Ubuntu 10.10 aktualisieren kann auf 11.04. Alte Kernel habe ich  schon gelöscht. /home verbraucht 7,4 GiB, /usr 5,4 GiB, /var 1,3 GiB. Was kann man wohl in /usr/ und /var entbehren und löschen?
<sash_> bullgard4: Man kann mit apt-get clean noch in /var/cache/apt/ aufräumen lassen. Was genau tust du da eigentlich?
<realjoe> hi, meinem bruder ist das windows starter auf seinem medion akoya zu langsam/beschnitten und er möchte linux drauf haben, welche version bietet sich da an?
<TheInfinity> oder man kauft sich einfach ne neue hdd. woher kriegt man heute << 20 GB HDDs Oo @ bullgard4
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich habe doch geschrieben, was ich tue: "damit ich Ubuntu 10.10 aktualisieren kann auf 11.04."
<Wedelwolf> realjoe netbook? 
<LetoThe2nd> realjoe: da du hier in #ubuntu-de bist - natürlich ubuntu :-) ne, im ernst: ubuntu ist verhältnismässig einsteigerfreundlich, in der standardversion aber sicher nicht merklich ressourcenfreundlicher als windows. für pro/contra-diskussion rund um alle möglichen anderen linux-distributionen: bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehen, da ist sowas herzlich willkommen.
<bullgard4> sash_: '~$ apt-get clean habe ich schondurchgeführt, bevor ich hier postete.
<realjoe> jo is ein netbook aber was nimmt man da am besten 10.04 10.10 11.04? hat halt den verhassten poulsbo grafikdings
<bullgard4> TheInfinity: Eine neue Festplatte kaufe ich mir frühestens nach dem Linuxtag. Vorher habe ich keine Zeit dazu. Daran gedacht habe ich schon früher, war aber zu lahm.
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: dann zieh zeug von /home rüber auf irgendeinen usb stick für das upgrade
<bullgard4> TheInfinity: Ah! Den Trick kenne ich noch nicht.
<realjoe> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/laptop/3230627/medion-akoya-e1222-review/ das ist es
<LetoThe2nd> ,hcl? realjoe, schon mal da durchgeschaut
<shetlandpony> realjoe, schon mal da durchgeschaut: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<realjoe> :-D ja klasse mit dem funktioniert alles steht da!
<LetoThe2nd> realjoe: schön - die hcl ist zwar nicht direkt ein garant, aber positive einträge sind schon mal ein gutes zeichen. dann lass dich davon inspirieren.
<realjoe> in der hardwaredatenbank war es mit drin sowohl für 10.04 und 10.10
<koegs> realjoe: ich empfehle mit nem usb-stick ne 10.04 LTS zu testen, wenn dort alles läuft hast du auch noch länger support
<realjoe> aber welche version nehme ich jetzt? gnome wird doch bei der 11.04er gar nicht mehr benutzt, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> guter einwand. mit nem usb-stick mal vorfühlen, und wenn die hcl auch gut sagt, sollte eigentlich alles passen.
<k1l> realjoe: du kannst beim einloggen unten ubuntu-classic auswählen, was gnome2 ist
<LetoThe2nd> realjoe: gnome2 a.k.a. gnome classic ist schon noch mit an bord. wobei man sagen muss - auch unity hat seine vorzüge, wenn man sich etwas drauf einlässt und nicht so "bähgefälltmirnichtwasisndasalleskaggehier"-mässig rangeht, besonders auf netbooks.
<realjoe> na dann probier ich mal durch, ist vermutlich das beste
<k1l> realjoe: und grade bei nem netbook mit nem kleinen bildschirm würde ich unity mal ne echte chance geben. du wirst verdutzt sein, wieviel platz man auf einmal hat.
<LetoThe2nd> realjoe: genau. einfach nacheinander mal alle auf nem stick ausprobieren. ist sicher das beste.
<realjoe> wenn ich jetzt 11.04 unity ausprobieren möchte, muss ich da ne spezielle iso runterladen?
<k1l> nein, einfach die normale ubuntu version
<k1l> realjoe: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<realjoe> kk
<LetoThe2nd> realjoe: nein, einfach die normalen 32b-desktop isos. von windows aus mit unetbootin auf den stick, wenn du schon irgendwo ein ubuntu hast, dann besser usb-creator-gtk verwenden (a.k.a. startmedienersteller)
<realjoe> hab nen usb cd laufwerk ^^
<fachher> Moin alle zusammen
<fachher> Ich muss jetzt leider auch feststellen, dass ich Grafikprobleme habe, seitdem ich auf 11.04 upgegradet habe. Habe ein 15.4 Zoll Monitor
<fachher> Und das Bild wird quasi quadratisch dargestellt
<fachher> Links und rechts habe ich also zwei Schwarze Balken
<fachher> Wo also gar nichts angezeigt wird
<fachher> lspci erkannt meine Grafikkarte als VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<fachher> Mein Grafikkarte heisst: Intel® GMA 4500M HD
<GeorgS> hi
<GeorgS> irrgendjemand aus deutschland am UDS ? :)
<fachher> funktionstaste + monitorswitch hat auch nichts gebracht
<LetoThe2nd> GeorgS: ogra glaub ich will hin.
<fachher> habe jetzt neu gestartet und jetzt ist das bild wieder in ordnung
<bullgard4> GeorgS: Ja. Z. B. Daniel Holbach = <dholbach>.
<LetoThe2nd> ,away? Kusi|afk 
<shetlandpony> Kusi|afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<nevchen> wie war nochmal die seite, wo man nachschauen konnte, welche softwareversionen in der aktuellen version enthalten sind?
<bullgard4> nevchen: package.ubuntu.com
<nevchen> thx bullgard4 
<nevchen> bullgard4:  da fehlte eine s :)
<bullgard4> nevchen: 'tschuldigung: packages.ubuntu.com
<nevchen> bullgard4:  kein problem :) aber es geht leider nicht hervor, ob evolution 3.0 dabei ist
<bullgard4> nevchen: Wobei?
<nevchen> ob bei natty evolution in der version 3.0 dabei ist oder die alte 2.30.x 
<sash_> nevchen: Doch. Es ist offenbar nicht dabei: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/evolution
<LetoThe2nd> nevchen: packages.ubuntu.com
<sash_> Da steht 2.32
<nevchen> sash_:  ich hab gedacht das bezieht sich evtl. auf die gnome version!?
<sash_> Wieso sollte es? Das ist die evolution-Version. Wobei Gnome und Evolution immer die gleiche haben sollten.
<nevchen> oder ist das zufall, dass die gnome version und die evolution version in der gleichen versionsnummer enthalten sind?
<sash_> Nein, Evolution ist der Gnome-Mailclient
<bullgard4> Die Evolution-Version ist seit einiger Zeit identisch mit der GNOME-Version.
<nevchen> ok
<nevchen> da muss man wohl die version 3.0 von evolution versuchen manuell einzubauen :( thx
<bullgard4> nevchen: Du mußt nicht. Macht nur Arbeit! Warte bis Oktober. Dann bekommst Du sie automatisch ins Haus.
<nevchen> bullgard4: mal schauen, ich hab leider bei einem anwender einen bug in evolution den ich nicht wegbekomme
<nevchen> hatte auf die neue version gehofft
<bullgard4> Aso.
<nevchen> seine imap ordner sind mal weg mal da
<nevchen> und ich weiß nicht wieso
<bullgard4> nevchen: Und Launchpad hast Du schon danach befragt?
<nevchen> muss ich noch machen, weiß aber nicht so richtig nach was ich da suchen soll
<nevchen> zumal ich den fehler bei mir selbst nicht reproduzieren kann
<bullgard4> Unter "bugs" nach evolution und imap suchen.
<Wedelwolf> wie konnte man mit xrandr nochmal den externen Bildschirm zum primary machen?
<Wedelwolf> ich hab da grad die uebersicht verloren
<jug> Wedelwolf: versuch es mal mit der option --primary
<Wedelwolf> so nu gehts ty :)
<jug> manpages sind was tolles ;)
<pcundco> hallo ich habe das Problem das bei mir immer wider der x11 Server wahrscheinlich abstürzt ich hab ubuntu 10.10
<Wedelwolf> jug die hab ich auch angeguggt.... Aber wie zur hoelle soll man da noch die uebersicht behalten <_< xrandr --output VGA1 --primary 
<bullgard4> Wie kommt es, daß bei der Distributions-Aktualisierung 10.10 > 11.04 (bei mir) 2043 Dateien heruntergeladen werden müssen, während es "früher" (z B. 9.10 > 10.04) nur ~1050 waren?
<ZeroMC> weil mehr aktualisiert wurde?
<bullgard4> ZeroMC: Aber gleich dopplet so viel? Woran liegt das?
<k1l> bullgard4: es hat sich z.b. der standard desktop geändert.
<ZeroMC> vielleicht hast du auch einfach mehr installiert als frueher?
<bullgard4> k1l: Ja, stimmt schon. Das scheint der Hauptschuldige zu sein. Aber das kann noch nicht die ganze Wahrheit sein.
<bullgard4> ZeroMC: In meiner Erinnerung nur unwesentlich.
<pcundco> kann mir jemand helfen? bei mir stürzt ubuntu immer ab und zwar so als würde ich den x11 Server abschießen
<bullgard4> pcundco: Guck in die Fehlermeldungen von /var/log/dmesg.1 und /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old. Was für Auffälligkeiten siehst Du dort?
<bullgard4> s/dmesg.1/dmesg.0/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: pcundco: Guck in die Fehlermeldungen von /var/log/dmesg.0 und /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old. Was für Auffälligkeiten siehst Du dort?
<pcundco> ich finde da nichs 
<dadrc> Dann pack die beiden Dateien in Pastebins und post die Adressen hier
<bullgard4> pcundco: Bitte nopaste /var/log/dmesg.0
<pcundco> http://nopaste.info/1e91f770ed.html
<pcundco> im abgesicherten modus stürzt der nicht ab 
<Fuchs> wenn es X11 zerschiesst, dann waeren /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ~/.xsession-errors intelligenter. Und zwar bevor man sich graphisch neu einloggt. 
<Fuchs> dmesg hilft da in aller Regel wenig bis nichts. 
<Fuchs> respektive, da es eine nvidia Karte ist, ein nvidia bug report. Dann haetten wir die wichtigsten Logs, abzueglich xsession-errors, zusammen. 
<pcundco> also welchen log soll Zeigen?
<Fuchs> mach mir, direkt nachdem das passiert ist, einen nvidia bug report. 
<Fuchs> Dazu loggst Du Dich _nicht_ wieder ein, sondern gehst via CTRL+ALT+F1 auf ein VT, und loggst Dich da ein 
<pcundco> und dann?
<Fuchs> dann sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh; cp ~/.xsession-errors ~/xsession-errors; exit 
<Fuchs> dann CTRL+ALT+F7 und wieder einloggen, uns die beiden neuen Dateien in Deinem Home in einen pastebin hochladen
<Fuchs> und ein klein wenig Geduld wenn man am schreiben ist. 
<pcundco> ok
<Fuchs> wichtig ist, wie gesagt, dass Du das erst dann machst, wenn der Fehler aufgetreten ist, 
<Fuchs> und Dich _nicht_ wieder graphisch einloggst vorher, sonst koennen wir die Haelfe der Logs nicht gebrauchen. 
<pcundco> +
<pcundco> wen man es brauch dann stürzt das nicht ab
<seven_> hi, hat hier jemand iphone mit ubuntu 11.04 laufen ?
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: nö, aber metafragen und passende antworten haben wir genug... kannst dich von dem stapel da hinten in der ecke bedienen :-)
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? seven_, ergo
<shetlandpony> seven_, ergo: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? seven_, und
<shetlandpony> seven_, und: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<seven_> bekomme beim verbinden immer die Meldung Geben Sie das Kennwort des Geräts ein und klicken Sie auf »Erneut versuchen«. gibt aber kein fenster wo ich ein kennwort eingeben könnte 
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: wie gesagt, ich hab sowas nicht, also kann ich nicht direkt helfen. aber ein bisschen präziser wär sicher schön für die kollegen... also wie "beim verbinden"? beim einstecken? oder beim "verbinden" mit irgendeinem programm? falls ja, das programm schon mal auf kommandozeile gestartet -> mitteilungen, fehlermeldungen?
<seven_> es ist bei einstecken am Handy. wüsste aber nicht welches programm ich da starten muss. bin neu bei ubuntu 
<LetoThe2nd> ,iphone? seven_ 
<shetlandpony> seven_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: das wär doch dann mal ein anfang.
<Bish> error: can't create transaction lock on /mnt/centos
<Bish> was genau will mor rpm sagen ( ja , ich bin chroot )
<Bish> root*
 * koegs guckt nochmal genau auf den channel-namen
<Bish> rpm iost ein paket von ubuntu, nicht?
<Bish> wenn ich echo "Microsoft"; in bash eingebe, gehts trotzdem um bash
<ppq> rpm = red hat package manager. so viel zu "ubuntu"...
<Bish> achja, hups.
<Bish> debian war ja .deb
<Wedelwolf> wie startet man den ssh-daemon neu? 
<Bish> Wedelwolf: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<koegs> und du mountest ein centos, redest von rpm und willst support für ubuntu? O.o
<Bish> koegs: jaja :D ist ja gut
<Bish> wüsst nicht wo ich sonst dafür support kriege
<seven_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch hatte ich schon geht aber nur bis 10.10 :(
<ppq> ...
<koegs> centos hat sicherlich eine community...
<ppq> #centos oder so? oO
<Wedelwolf> Bish eben nicht
<Bish> :o
<ppq> sind ja auch nur knapp 600 user drin. 
<Bish> Wedelwolf: öhm, ich bin mir fast sicher, aber ich irre mich öfters ^_^
<ppq> Wedelwolf: 'sudo service sshd restart'
<Wedelwolf> bash: etc/init.d/ssh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Bish> Wedelwolf: /etc oder etc/
<ppq> Wedelwolf: oder ssh statt sshd, musst mal gucken
<Wedelwolf> geht beides nicht.
<koegs> "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart", falls niht vorhanden, dann kein sshd installiert
<Wedelwolf> komisch... weil der Befehl SSH geht. eigentlich muesste ich ihn nur noch restarten wegen den keys.
<koegs> ssh != sshd
<ppq> 'ssh' ist der client
<koegs> dpkg -l | grep openssh-server
<Bish> trotzdem heisst der service bei ubuntu afaik ssh
<[4-tea-2]> \o/ Nitpicking!
<bullgard4> Beim dist-Aktualiseren von 10.10 auf 11.04 kommt die Meldung: "Debconfig > Konfiguriere libpam0g: Neu zu startende Dienste für das Upgrade der PAM-Bibliothek: gdm exim4 cups cron atd. > Hilfe> Die meisten Dienste, die PAM verwenden, müssen neu gestartet werden, um Module dieser neuen Version von lippam verwenden zu können. Bitte überprügen Sie diese Liste und korrigieren Sie sie eventuell.   
<bullgard4> nach welchen Kriterien soll ich diese Liste korrigieren? PAM heißt wohl "Personal Authentication Module".
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: nicht korrigieren. einfach alle dienste neustarten.
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: geht am einfachsten wenn du das system rebootest
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: machst du bei nem dist-upgrade aber eh.
<bullgard4> TheInfinity: Deinen ersten Satz habe ich verstanden. Ich habe nicht verstanden, was am einfachsten geht, wenn ich das System neustarte.
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: alle dienste neustarten -> wenn du das system neustartest werden eh alle systeme neu gestartet
<ppq> ich würds einfach laufen lassen
<ppq> wenn man neu starten soll, sagt update-manager schon bescheid
<bullgard4> The Infinity, ppq: Ich werde es einfach weiterlaufen lassen durch Drücken auf "Vor".
<seven_> plötzlich gehts und keiner ich weis nicht warum :(
<Wedelwolf> der eintrag in der wiki zu chown is nich grad riesig... gibts da mehrere?
<k1l> Wedelwolf: die manpage spuckt meist auch gute informationen aus
<[4-tea-2]> Wedelwolf: chown kann ja auch nicht viel, vielleicht willste dir mal Unix-Permissions generell angucken?
<Wedelwolf> die manpages hab ich dazu noch offen
<Wedelwolf> (wie blaettert man da eigentlich noch weiter?
<k1l> pagedown?
<Fuchs> Pfeiltasten oder PgUp / PgDown 
<[4-tea-2]> (Der letzte, der hier nach chown gefragt hat, hat sein Problem dann mit "chown -R $seinusername /usr" "gelöst"...)
<Fuchs> und mit / kannst Du suchen 
<Fuchs> [4-tea-2]: solche Befehle bitte nicht in den Kanal, die machen sehr viel kaputt, danke. 
<joschi> Wedelwolf: vielleicht willst du ja mal dein problem von der wurzel her beschreiben, anstatt wild an symptomen herumzu"fixen"
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs laut pfeiltasten bin ich zuunterst... aber das teht 100/124 x) 
<[4-tea-2]> Fuchs: das dürfte nur 'nen Fehler geben, weil $seinusername nicht gesetzt ist.
<[4-tea-2]> Wedelwolf: dann ist dein Fenster 24 Zeilen hoch. ;)
<Fuchs> [4-tea-2]: nein, das zerschiesst reihenweise Permissions unterhalb von /usr und ist _nicht_ wiederherstellbar. 
<[4-tea-2]> Fuchs: "chown: missing operand after `/usr'"
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: was genau geht nicht mit chown? 
<joschi> Fuchs: nein, weil 1. variable nicht gesetzt und 2. sudo nicht genutzt
<[4-tea-2]> Fuchs: kann ich nicht mal von dir erwarten, zwei Zeilen korrekt zu lesen? ;)
<Fuchs> [4-tea-2]: die meisten Nutzer sind so intelligent, $seinusername zu ersetzen und sudo zu nehmen, wenn es ein permission denied gibt. 
<[4-tea-2]> Fuchs: aber die gleichen User sind so doof, einen Befehl, der nicht für sie gedacht war, einfach aussem IRC in die Shell zu pasten, interessant.
<joschi> Fuchs: sobald sie so intelligent sind, werden sie aber auch nicht blind kommandos copy&pasten
<[4-tea-2]> Danke, joschi 
<Fuchs> lass zukuenftig einfach bitte solchen Quatsch sein. Ein rekursives chown auf /usr hat in dem Kanal hier nichts verloren. 
<[4-tea-2]> m(
<mr_daniel> Bin auf 11.04 gewechselt und bin von Unity begeistert. Finde es sehr nett. Was mir aber fehlt ist die gute alte Taskleiste. Ich bin es gewohnt auf allen vier Desktops zu arbeiten und verliere ohne Taskleist leicht den Überblick, da ich nicht mehr weiß wo ich welches Fenster finden kann.
<mr_daniel> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich eine Taskleiste zuzuschalten, die einem beim akutellen Desktop alle Fenster anzeigt? Oder mache ich hier etwas falsch und habe das Konzept von Unity noch nicht verstanden?
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe 10.04 und versuche mit K3B eine DVD zu kopieren. Lesen geht normal, nach Einlegen der leeren DVD passiert dann aber nichts mehr. Woran kann das liegen?
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: Du kannst gnome-classic auswaehlen im Anmeldebildschirm, dann hast Du die uebliche Ansicht. Unity sieht an sich keine Taskleiste vor, da arbeitet man mit dem Launcher links, oder mit der Windows-Taste und Tastatur
<animax> Ok, müsste wohl das Programm über den Terminal starten, um die Meldungen zu checken , oder?
<Fuchs> animax: das, oder die ~/.xsession-errors lesen 
<k1l> mr_daniel: da gibt es einige tastenkombis: mit "super" gedrückt, hast du die starter numeriert z.b. oder mit alt/super + tab kannst du programme die offen sind durchschalten
<Fuchs> animax: k3b kam vor kurzem von HAL weg, ggf. gibt es da noch Probleme. Hast Du irgendwelche Fremdquellen aktiv, z.B. neuere KDE Versionen? 
<animax> Fuchs: in puncto KDE nicht, nein. 
<Fuchs> animax: und sonst? 
<animax> Fuchs. getdeb, kdenlive und medibuntu.
<Fuchs> animax: kann sein, dass kdenlive da etwas zieht, was Probleme macht. Sollte aber nicht.  Schau mal in der ~/.xsession-errors, wie es aussieht. 
<Fuchs> das Problem ist: 10.4 hat eine etwas alte k3b Version, die HAL dafuer noch braucht. HAL will man sonst aber nicht mehr. 
<Fuchs> Ergo willst Du, wenn in der ~/.xsession-errors nichts steht, mal schauen, ob HAL noch laeuft
<Fuchs> oder auf eine neuere Version updaten 
<animax> Fuchs: ~/.xsession-errors >>> Jetzt oder bei laufendem K3B?
<k1l> ,planet? mr_daniel schau da mal rein. da gabs die letzte zeit sehr viele beiträge und tipps zu unity
<shetlandpony> mr_daniel schau da mal rein. da gabs die letzte zeit sehr viele beitraege und tipps zu unity, planet ist der Planet von Ubuntuusers. Dort gibt es eine Mischung aus Beitraegen verschiedener Blogs rund um Ubuntu: http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/
<Fuchs> animax: sobald das Problem aufgetreten ist
<Fuchs> animax: wenn Du das Programm ueber KDE startest landet das, was normalerweise in der Konsole waere, halt da drin. Ist aber etwas unordentlich
<Fuchs> animax: also wenn Du es sauber willst, dann starte k3b auf einem Terminal und guck da. 
<mr_daniel> Fuchs: super, dass man auch wieder auf die 'Classic' Ansicht wechseln kann, aber ich möchte Unity noch eine chance geben
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: dann schau die anderen Antworten von mir und k1l 
<animax> Fuchs: Habe gerade über Terminal gestartet und der Leseprozess läuft ...
<mr_daniel> k1l: Super hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter. Alt/Super+Tab ist ein nettes Feature, zeigz aber nur die Fenster im aktuellen Desktop an. Ich bräuchte eine Art von globaler Ansicht
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: das laesst sich umschalten in ccsm 
<mr_daniel> ok, werde mir mal ccsm genauer ansehen
<Marvin_> Hey sagt mal kann man die Ausgabe von Chat in Standart umleiten?
<Fuchs> Standard.  Ja, gibt Wege. 
<mr_daniel> Gut, dann werde ich mich doch wohl noch etwas einlesen müssen. Aber ist egal, wenn cih dafür am Ende ein effizientes System nutzen kann :)
<Marvin_> die da wären?
<Fuchs> einer ist, den Dateisystembasierten Client von suckless zu nehmen. Eine ist, das Chatlog zu tailen, eine ist, dass Dein Client eine Pluginschnittstelle hat fuer das. 
<Fuchs> das schaut aktuell nach einem Webclient aus ... da ist es dann wohl nicht so einfach. 
<k1l> mr_daniel: schau auch hier mal rein: http://linuxundich.de/de/tag/unity/
<Marvin_> achso nene ich meine chat also fürs modem ;)
<abrakazam> chat fürs modem?
<Marvin_> ja chat
<LetoThe2nd> abrakazam: man chat
<abrakazam> was es nicht alles gibt :D
<LetoThe2nd> Marvin_: wobei man dann sagen muss, dass die frage schon arg missverständlich war.
<Marvin_> ja stimmt... tut mir leid
<LetoThe2nd> Marvin_: so primär würd ich einfach mal schauen, ob dein dialer da ne option dafür hat. wvdial z.b. schmeisst das eigentlich alles auf stdout. denke ich zumindest.
<Marvin_> Also mein Problem ist das ich per at-befehl die iccid der eingelegten simkarte von einem gsm-modem auslesen möchte und da wurde mir chat empfohlen und nun kommt die antwort über standart error und nicht über standart daher kann ich nichts damit anfangen also glaube ich jedenfalls
<Marvin_> bzw nein geht nicht... ich kann die nicht in ne variable machen nichts
<LetoThe2nd> ,standard? Marvin_ 
<shetlandpony> Marvin_: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<LetoThe2nd> Marvin_: dann redirecte stderr halt.
 * LetoThe2nd ist wech, besprechung.
<Marvin_> LetoThe2nd: und das geht wie?
<sysdef> ,stdout
<sysdef> ,stdout?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber stdout
<animax> Fuchs: So, aktueller Stand: http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8623/dvd1r.png, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/385774/. Lege dann jetzt die leere DVD ein
<sysdef> ,stderr?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber stderr
<Marvin_> ja genau
<animax> Fuchs: Oder muss ich an dieser Stelle schon etwas berücksichtigen?
<animax> Ach so, bist nicht mehr da ...
<animax> Dann nochmal: Habe 10.04 und versuche mit K3B eine DVD zu kopieren. Lesen geht normal, nach Einlegen der leeren DVD passiert dann aber nichts mehr.
<animax> Letzter Stand (nach Lesen der DVD) ist: http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8623/dvd1r.png, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/385774/.
<animax> Jo, das wars dann auch. Leere DVD is drin und Terminalanzeige verändert sich nicht. 
<Fuchs> animax: sorry, nur noch per mobile hier. ich schaus mir im naechsten zug dann an
<Fuchs> animax: guck mal, ob hal laeuft
<PBeck> hi
<animax> Fuchs: OK.
<monkeyD> ich habe ubuntu 11.04 auf dem laptop meines bruders installiert, aber immer wenn ich ubuntu starte braucht mein wlan lange bis es sich einlogt
<monkeyD> und ist das normal das ubuntu 11.04 langsammer ist als 10.10, sogar ohne unity, wie kann ich das ändern
<animax> Fuchs: Kannst Du Deine Bitte konkretisieren?
<animax> Fuchs: Ich weiß nicht, was Du meinst.
<Fuchs> animax: in 30 minuten, wenn ich einen laptop habe
<animax> Fuchs: OK.
<Fuchs> animax: du kannst bis  dahin mal in   ps aux   nach hal greppen
<Fuchs> ,hal? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, hal ist hardware abstraction layer, und die Verwendung desselben sollte seit Intrepid eine xorg.conf ueberfluessig machen, was leider nicht immer funktioniert. Naeheres siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HAL
<monkeyD> Fuchs, kannst du mit bitte bei meinem wlan problem helfen ?
<Surrogard> Schönen Tag
<Pamp42> Moin
<Fuchs> monkeyD: nein
<Surrogard> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Informationen zum Paket xserver-xorg-input-evtouch, denn in Natty scheints das nicht mehr zu geben, und nirgends lässt sich ein Grund finden
<Surrogard> ach verflixt, jetzt hab ichs gefunden, in den releasenotes von Kubuntu... da hab ich natürlich nicht gesucht... Danke trotzdem, und schönen Tach noch
<animax> Fuchs: Ich kriege nur Prozesse mit 'hald' angezeigt.
<Pamp42> Hallo ich hab mal eine Frage: Ich bin komplett neu bei Ubuntu und hab keinerlei Erfahrung. Ich möchte aus einer Datein eine Zahl auslesen, die immer unterschiedlich ist, und in eine andere hinzufügen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?
<jug> Pamp42: etwas genauer bitte ;)
<Pamp42> jug: was brauchst du an informationen?
<Pamp42> jug: naja ich hab eine datei in der ein wert dieser ist aber umgeben von unfug der mich nicht interessiert
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet hier ein gewaltiges XY-problem.
<sysdef> LetoThe2nd: ein unloestes ;)
<Pamp42> jug: und den wert möchte in eine datei schreiben und ja das wars
<Fuchs> animax: das ist hal, der laeuft also 
<Fuchs> animax: dann wuerde ich den Fehler mal auf launchpad.net melden 
<LetoThe2nd> Du willst X machen, und glaubst Y wäre ein weg dazu. Du weisst aber nicht, wie man Y macht, also fragst du uns danach. Frag lieber gleich nach X.
<sysdef> LetoThe2nd: und lass dir kein X fuer ein U vormachen
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: hrhr
<LetoThe2nd> Pamp42: das war übrigens für dich. denn deine fragen sind im moment so unpräzise wie "ich will von münchen nach berlin und kann nicht autofahren. was soll ich tun" - da wirst du auch kaum auf anhieb zufriedenstellende hilfe kriegen, sondern die leute werden schon eher nachfragen, was denn nun _genau_ deine wünsche sind.
<k1l> Pamp42: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger  mit  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sed  und dem hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regul%C3%A4rer_Ausdruck
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: genau. das wäre dann die antwort: "nimm bus, bahn oder flieger."
<k1l> jetzt kann er sich mal einlesen und mit ner konkreten frage wiederkommen wenn es nicht klappt :)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: und der teleporter?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: hier kein support für gnu/jurd.
<LetoThe2nd> s/jurd/hurd/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: apollo13: hier kein support für gnu/hurd.
<animax> Fuchs: Habe jetzt das Image auf die Festplatte gezogen und will nun das Image brennen. Auch hier passiert nichts mehr. Liegt auch das an K3B oder liegts vielleicht an der DVD? Das Image ist im Nautilus mit 4,8 GB ausgewiesen, die DVD hat aber nur 4,7.
<apollo13> lol
<bullgard4> Yippie! Aktualisierung von 10.10 auf 11.04 brachte gerade Unity auf den Bildschirm ohne zusätzliche Frickelei. --  Videocontroller ist Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Graphics Controller rev. 03.
<empinator> bullgard4: meine erste amtshandlung war wieder auf classic umzustellen ;-)
<bullgard4> empinator: Das wird eine meiner nächsten Amtshandlungen sein. Aber zunächst bin ich doch einmal neugierig!
<deem> animax: der brenner geht immer von der kleinsten einheit aus. also byte. wenn die qullgröße mehr byte besitzt, als das medium zur verfügung stellen kann. passiert da auch nichts
<empinator> kann ich gut verstehen
<bullgard4> empinator: Die 3 Symbole »Vergrößern«, »Verkleinern«, »Schließen« in der Kopfleiste eines Programmfensters sind rechts. Sollten die nicht links angeordnet sein?
<animax> deem: "qullgröße"?
<k1l> bullgard4: nicht, wenn du das vorher geändert hattest
<empinator> bullgard4: so weit bin ich in meiner analyse nicht forgeschritten :-)
<empinator> bin mir aber sicher dass man das ändern kann 
<animax> deem: Ach so, "Quellgröße" meintest Du.
<bullgard4> k1l: ich hatte nichts geändert. Alles Voreinstellwerte.
<k1l> bullgard4: oder du nutzt ein theme, welches es ändert
<bullgard4> Ah!
<animax> Mal die Frage: Kann ich mir unter Ubuntu ein virtuelles Laufwerk einrichten, um das Image der DVD zu laden?
<ppq> animax: witzige frage.. nein, aber du kannst das image einfach mounten
<ppq> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#CD-Image
<ppq> und ggf. den rest vom artikel noch lesen, falls noch nicht geschehen :)
<animax> ppq: Is ne .iso.
<ppq> animax: jo, dann geht's auch so wie im wiki beschrieben
<bullgard4> k1l: Die Schrift an der Stelle des ehemaligen Benachrichtigungsfeldes (oberste Zeile, ganz rechts) ist verschmiert. Der Schriftzug "Terminal" in der obersten Zeile links (gleich neben dem Ubuntu-Symbol) ist hingegen nicht verschmiert. Ist das normal?
<deem> man kann auch .bin oder .img dateien mounten. das is vollkommen wurst
<bullgard4> empinator: Zeigt bei Dir Synaptic unter Unity auch keine DEB-Programmpaketeinträge an? 
<animax> deem: Du meintest ja wahrscheinlich diesen Befehl hier: 'sudo mount -o loop ~/loop_image.img /media/loop_mount' oder?  
<animax> deem: Für '~/loop_image.img' muss ich nur den kompletten Pfad angeben, in dem sich die ISO befindet? 
<ppq> animax: ja
<ppq> animax: und der mountpoint sollte existieren, sprich: vorher anlegen
<ppq> animax: das ist das verzeichnis, das man hinten im befehl angibt
<animax> deem: Also der Pfad ist /tmp/kde-max/video_training.iso. Was muss ich jetzt als erstes machen?
<animax> deem: "Anlegen" sagt mir nichts.
<animax> ppq: Ich meinte Dich, sorry.
<k1l> animax: mount <quelle> <ziel>   ,  quelle ist die imagedatei und das ziel muss ein ordner sein, den es auch wirklich gibt also in deinem beispiel oben /media/loop_mount
<k1l> ,mount? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> animax: verzeichnisse legt man mit 'mkdir' an. dahinter folgt dann der komplette pfad zum anzulegenden verzeichnis, wobei das elternverzeichnis schon existieren muss (geht auch wenn es das noch nicht gibt, aber das führt jetzt etwas zu weit)
<deem> animax: es kann auch sein, dass du den fs typ mit angeben musst. das wär dann ein "-t iso9660"
<ppq> animax: wenn man eigentlich keine berechtigung hat, dieses verzeichnis anzulegen, tut man es mit 'sudo' davor- vorausgesetzt, man ist sich der konsequenzen bewusst (hier ists aber unbedenklich)
<exs> hi
<exs> manman da antwortet ja niemand
<exs> wie siehts denn aus, wer hat schon gnome3?
<animax> Ok, werde mir die Infos dazu mal reinziehen. Danke Euch vielmals.  
<Fuchs> ,ot? exs 
<animax> Ciao erstmal.
<shetlandpony> exs: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> animax: viel Erfolg. 
<exs> Fuchs, nein mein gott^^
<exs> ich will wissen wie man die tastenwiederholung in gnome3 einstellt
<exs> gnome3 ist aus deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu natty main  installiert
<animax> Fuchs: Danke ;-).
<Fuchs> exs: mit xset -r  geht es sonst DE-unabhaengig 
<exs> Fuchs, dann funzt meine spacetaste nicht
<exs> deswegen frage ich wer gnome3 hat
 * apollo13 , aber der will keine tastenwiederholung
<k1l> exs: #gnome z.b. mal probieren. ubuntu kommt ab werk nur mit gnome2 oder unity
<exs> k1l, ok danke. wie deinstalliere ich unity? finde unity ziemlich schlimm
<k1l> wenn du das gnome3 ppa benutzt ist unity eh schon deinstalliert afaik
<exs> ist es net
<exs> bzw es sind reste vorhanden
<apollo13> was stört dich an den paar megabyte?!
<exs> dass ich keine kontrolle übers system habe
<apollo13> oO
<exs> ja schwer zu glauben dass es leute gibt, die ihr system kontrollieren wollen? *G*
<LetoThe2nd> wohl eher, dass du keine ahnung, vom system hast, die kontrolle hast du nämlich schon mittels dpkg/apt.
<deem> keine kontrolle, weil reste von paketen? zusammenhang?
<exs> dann sag mir doch wie ich das deinstalliere? das war doch meine frage.....
<LetoThe2nd> exs: apt-get remove oder den paketmanager deines vertrauens öffnen, paket auswählen, deinstellierne?
<exs> LetoThe2nd, no comment....
<Wedelwolf> Wie komm ich denn nochmal zum konfigurationseditor? 
<LetoThe2nd> sag ich doch. kontrollmöglichkeiten sind da, aber wie man damit umgeht.... tja :P
<apollo13> Wedelwolf: welchen…
<exs> LetoThe2nd, bist ja ne ganz witzige gattung.
<Wedelwolf> apollo13 den fuer nautilus
<exs> ich will wissen welche pakete ich deinstallieren muss und nicht wie ich apt get benutze
<LetoThe2nd> exs: danke sehr, ich nehm das als kompliment.
<LetoThe2nd> exs: ah. danach fragst du jetzt zum ersten mal.
<apollo13> Wedelwolf: Edit -> Preferences
<LetoThe2nd> exs: guckst du packages.ubuntu.com, schaust du unity, denkst du nach, benutzt du noch autoremove nach belieben.
<deem> oder purge. wenn auch config files flöten gehn sollen :D
<Wedelwolf> apollo13 mit dem kann ich nicht einstellen dass mir die Adressleiste dauerhaft bleibt, soweit ich weiss
<LetoThe2nd> deem: er/sie will nach eigenauskunft nicht wissen, wie apt-get funktioniert.....
<apollo13> Wedelwolf: dann sag doch gleich dass du gconf-editor willst
<deem> LetoThe2nd: danach hatte er/sie aber anfangs gefragt
<LetoThe2nd> deem: zeigen?
<deem> LetoThe2nd: konstrolle ystem und so
<LetoThe2nd> deem: viel gerede um nichts. fakt ist, es wurde gefragt: "Wie deinstalliere ich unity?" :P
<Wedelwolf> apollo13 ich wusste ja ncih wie man dem teil sagt <_< und das was mir google ausgespuckt hat, war veraltet (irgend n forum.) aber danke.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: jenau.
<LetoThe2nd> aber egal. 
<apollo13> Wedelwolf: ne ich meinte gleich sagen was du tun willst (eg location bar dauernd anzeigen)
<exs> jemand der ahnung hat sagt dann einfach. sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop-system && apt-get --purge autoremove
<apollo13> jemand der ahnung hat würde das nicht sagen :þ
<exs> apollo13, begründe
<ScuM666> ... sondern eingeben
<apollo13> weil ubuntu-desktop-system nicht notwendigerweise alles was mit unity zu tun hat löscht
<apollo13> du gehst davon aus, dass nur ubuntu-desktop-system ne abhängigkeit auf die unity sachen hat, was sehr gewagt ist
<exs> schön deswegen wollte ich wissen wie man unity richtig löscht.
<deem> exs: LetoThe2nd sagte es bereits
<apollo13> hat dir LetoThe2nd doch schon gesagt
<exs> deem, das wäre mir neu
<apollo13> erfordert allerdings dass du mitdenkst
<apollo13> <LetoThe2nd> exs: guckst du packages.ubuntu.com, schaust du unity, denkst du nach, benutzt du noch autoremove nach belieben.
<deem> exs: 15:57 <      LetoThe2nd > exs: guckst du packages.ubuntu.com, schaust du unity, denkst du nach, benutzt du noch autoremove nach belieben.
<exs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=unity&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all das was gelistet wird löschen?
<shetlandpony> exs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3jqobpe | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- unity
<deem> da hastes sogar 2mal
<deem> exs: nein. das musst du behalten >_>
<apollo13> exs: nach gucken steht noch nachdenken an, dann erst löschen
<exs> was gibts zum nachdenken wenn ich nicht weiß wie man unity löscht?
<deem> exs: du musst alles löschen, aber auf keinenfall das, was da steht
<apollo13> exs: ich dachte du weißt wie man apt-get verwendet :þ
<exs> ja weiß ich und weiter?
<apollo13> ja dann entfern unity
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr. an dieser stelle vielen dank an meine beiden firstlevel supporter deem und apollo13  ;-)
 * LetoThe2nd ist wieder @work
<exs> ja wie?
<apollo13> <Le​toThe2nd> exs: guckst du packages.ubuntu.com, schaust du unity, denkst du nach, benutzt du noch autoremove nach belieben.
<apollo13> du hast "schaust du unity," scheinbar schon geschafft
<deem> >_>
<apollo13> der nächste punkt wäre: " denkst du nach"
<deem> Merkbefreitheit ftw!
<deem> exs: wenn du von uns einen schönen vrgekauten befehl haben willst, den du einfach per C&P ins Terminal kloppen musst, dann hast du dich leider getäuscht
<exs> sudo apt-get purge unity und danach autoremove?
<apollo13> oh dear
<exs> deem, echt toll? weil das hier kein supportchanel ist?
<apollo13> ich bin dann mal dahin, ich übergebe an deem :þ
<jug> exs: hier gibt es hilfe zur selbsthilfe, damit du dir in zukunft selbst helfen kannst
<ScuM666> exs: also bei mir spuckt er nach einem apt-get remove unity
<exs> jug, tolle hilfe. denkst du nach. ihr könnt ja wenigstens sagen ob mein befehl richtig ist ode rnicht
<exs> und nicht auf so cool tun
<ScuM666> unity ubuntu-desktop aus
<apollo13> nein ist er nicht, zufrieden?
<bullgard4> [Unity] Nach dem Aktualisieren 10.10 > 11.04 sind meine Klebezeittel (stick notes) verschwunden. Wie kann ich sie wiederfinden?
<exs> apollo13, nein aber besser als "denkst du nach" 
<k1l> so jetzt beruhigen wir uns alle wieder und kommen mal runter. exs: ein kleiner tipp: wie man in den wald schreit, so schallt es meist zurück.
<bullgard4> s/stick/sticky/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: [Unity] Nach dem Aktualisieren 10.10 > 11.04 sind meine Klebezeittel (sticky notes) verschwunden. Wie kann ich sie wiederfinden?
<apollo13> bullgard4: wohl nirgendwo, es sei denn das zeugs wurde schon nach unity portiert
<exs> k1l, dann spamt nicht herum. wenn mir jmd ernsthaft helfen soll, soll er es tun oder es lassen
<bullgard4> apollo13: Ah!
<apollo13> bullgard4: hängt aber auch davon ab was exakt du verwendest
<deem> exs: ich denke du solltest dir mal die channelregeln durchlesen
<noscavs> Hey, ich habe Ubuntu 11.04 und schon bei vorherigen Versionen festgestellt, dass bei mir Libreoffice Impress total langsam ist, beispielsweise, wenn ich Textfelder verschieben will oder auch wenn ich Text eingebe. So kann man nicht vernünftig arbeiten. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<ScuM666> und nen Kaffee trinken zur beruhigung ;)
<deem> exs: hier wird niemandem eine fertige lösung präsentiert sondern schritt für schritt mitgeholfen. dazu gehört auch, dass der hilfesuchende ein wenig nachdenkt
<bullgard4> apollo13: Was genau soll ich zur Präzisierung sagen?
<deem> was du offenbar grade nicht tust
<k1l> exs: nochmal in deutlich: passe deine ausdrucksweise bitte an. so wirst du hier nicht glücklich. ( Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln ) 
<shetlandpony> k1l's tiny url:        IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<noscavs> Mein Rechner ist zwar jetzt nicht der schnellste, aber so etwas sollte er dann schon schaffen. Ich verwende ja keine Animationen oder so.
<exs> also nochmal. wie deinstalliere ich unity. und warum ist apt-get purge unity && ...autoremove falsch?
<bullgard4> apollo13: Klebezettel_(Applet) / Sticky_Notes_(applet).
<deem> exs: 15:57 <      LetoThe2nd > exs: guckst du packages.ubuntu.com, schaust du unity, denkst du nach, benutzt du noch autoremove nach belieben.
<apollo13> bullgard4: ah, ich denke davon geht keiner mehr, aber ich hab kein unity
<deem> exs: dort suchst du dir die pakete raus und deinstallierst diese
<bullgard4> apollo13: Ok. --  Danke!
 * bullgard4 (*leaving Unity*)
<ScuM666> noscavs: was für einen Rechner hast du denn , welche Leistung
<noscavs> Fujitsu-Siemens Scienic W600 (glaub ich^^) mit 2,6GHz Singlecore und 1GB RAM.
<noscavs> Sorry, nur 2,4GHz.
<ScuM666> na für nen Office eigendlich mehr als genug
<ScuM666> die Dateien sind die lokal oder über nen Netzlaufwerk oder USB angeschlossen
<noscavs> Eben^^
<noscavs> Lokal.
<ScuM666> haste viele Bilder drin?
<noscavs> Ne, nur ein kleines. Aber bei einer anderen Präsentation mit Hintergrundbild ist er noch langsamer. Daran könnte es aber nicht liegen, das hat ja mein OpenOffice auf nem WinXP mit 700MHz und 256MB RAM geschafft.
<ScuM666> ich hab noch nie ernsthaft ne Präsentation erstellt aber vielleicht kommen wir drauf wenn wir die Situation abgrasen
<Wedelwolf> kann man eigentlich XC... XFCE einfach aus dem software-center installieren und dann beim naechsten einloggen auswaehlen?
<ScuM666> Wedelwolf: so mach ich das immer wenn ich nen anderen Window-manager mir anschauen will ja
<Wedelwolf> Danke :)
<ScuM666> :)
<noscavs> Kann es an Transparenz liegen? Meine Freundin hat über jedes Hintergrundbild eine Transparente Fläche gelegt, damit das Bild nicht so ablenkt (GIMP wäre einfacher gewesen) und hier lahmt mein Bock extrem.
<ScuM666> noscavs: hat dein Rechner auch mit anderen Programmen wie gimp etc solche Probleme
<noscavs> Nein, eigentlich nur mit LibreOffice Impress.
<noscavs> Writer etc. laufen ohne Probleme.
<ubuntuvers123> hallo ich habe folgendes problem bei mir kommt mit iwconfig die meldung eht1 radio off, wie kann ich den wlan aktivieren, der softwareknopf geht leider nicht, kann mir jemand helfen?
<ScuM666> wenn du bei dem Hintergrundbild mal in gimp oder anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm die Deckkraft runterschraubst abspeicherst und in der Präsentation ersetzt
<deem> ein transparente fläche über den hintergrund?
<ScuM666> dann kannste ja testen obs ander transparenz leigt
<noscavs> ich versuchs mal
<noscavs> deem: Ja, bzw. das Textfeld mit weiß füllen und die Transparenz auf 50% oder so einstellen.
<noscavs> Achja: Java ist schon deaktiviert, hat nicht wirklich was gebracht.
<[4-tea-2]> noscavs: ...und als was abspeichern?
<[4-tea-2]> noscavs: die meisten Formate können nativ keine Transparenz und keine Ebenen, dann dürfte die Transparenz ja auch keine Rolle mehr spielen.
<noscavs> Es verhält sich bei .odp-Dateien genauso wie bei .ppt.
<[4-tea-2]> Ich meinte die Grafik, die als Übeltäter ausgemacht scheint.
<noscavs> Meine Graka ist eigentlich gar nicht mal soo schlecht. Und für Office dürfte sie allemal reichen.
<[4-tea-2]> Wenn das z.B. eine .jpg-Datei ist, kannste die Transparenz als Ursache des Problems m.E. abhaken.
<Wedelwolf> Hat XCFE eigentlich keine Einstellungen fuer mehr als einen Bildschirm? 
<[4-tea-2]> noscavs: ach, die transparente Ebene ist IM Präsentationsprogramm, nicht in der Grafik??
<noscavs> Die Transparenz ist in der Präsentation.
<[4-tea-2]> noscavs: sorry, hatte ich falsch verstanden.
<noscavs> Kein Problem. :)
<[4-tea-2]> (Und, ja, dann würd ich's echt mal mit Gimp als Alternative probieren *g)
<noscavs> :D
<[4-tea-2]> Es ist zu vermuten, dass das Präsentationsprogramm die Transparenz von Hand zu Fuß berechnen muss.
<noscavs> D.h. Transparenz raus und es ist besser?
<[4-tea-2]> Ich finde deinen eigenen Verdacht da durchaus plausibel.
<noscavs> Hm, schön wärs^^
<noscavs> Danke für die Hilfe! :)
<[4-tea-2]> Viel Glück!
<noscavs> Danke :)
<RedNose> Problem: vermutlich bei 24h trennung versagt der automatische reconnect. nm-applet zeigt keine konfigurierten verbindungen mehr
<RedNose> moin erstmal
<RedNose> seit upgrade auf 11.04
<RedNose> ein restart von nm-applet bringt nichts
<k1l> wlan? dsl-modem?.... fehlermeldungen?
<RedNose> dsl-modem
<RedNose> fehlermeldungen - eine debug meldung beim manuellen start von nm-apllet : Warning this was not an disconnect
<bullgard4> Ubuntu meldet: "Zu wenig Speicherplatz. Auf dem Datenträger »Wurzelordner des Dateisystems« ist nur noch 330 MB Plattenplatz verfügbar." Ich habe (außer der Swap) 2 Linux-Partitionen: /dev/sda6 (ist eingehängt auf /) und /dev/sda7 (ist eingehängt auf /home). '~$ df -h' meldet: "Available: /dev/sda6 422M. Available: /dev/sda7 24G." Wie kann ich Dateien von /devs/da6 auf /dev/sda7...
<bullgard4> ...umschaufeln?
<k1l> da es ja mehr als eins gibt: welches? lspci/lsusb je nachdem wie angebunden.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: so einfach nicht, aber Du koenntest z.B. mal den apt-cache loeschen
<RedNose> meineste mich k1l? - über ethernet - eth2
<Fuchs> bullgard4: ansonsten: unterhalb von / liegen, abgesehen von /home, meistens keine Nutzerdaten. 
<RedNose> konfiguration wird übers nm-applet gemacht - DSL-VErbindung 
<RedNose> z.Z. habe ich mit ifconfig up die verbindung wieder hergestellt
<apollo13> jedes halbwegs aktuelle modem verbindet doch von selbst und man braucht nur dhcp und das wars?!
<RedNose> jop apollo13 das habe ich auch gedacht - aber da die verbindungs daten ja im applet konfiguriert sind muss eben das applet das machen
<RedNose> du redest von nem router apollo13
<apollo13> RedNose: nope
<ppq> bullgard4: um kurzfristig erstmal an ein klein wenig mehr speicherplatz zu kommen, kannst du den anteil der für root reservierten blöcke deiner dateisysteme reduzieren. standard sind 5%, das kommt allerdings noch aus der zeit winziger festplatten. reduzieren auf 1% ist bei heutigen hdds kein problem. man tune2fs
<Fuchs> und genannten apt-paketcache loeschen, 
<Fuchs> bullgard hat just ein Systemupgrade gemacht, 
<Fuchs> da werden Gigabyteweise Pakete liegen. 
<ppq> ah :)
<RedNose> jedenfalls gehts nicht - bzw. ich hab keine verbindung mehr, und im applet lässt sich die verbindung auch nicht mehr manuell anstossen
<RedNose> da alle einträge fehlen
<apollo13> RedNose: in österreich gibt es zum beispiel gar keine reinen modems mehr, da bekommst ne router modem kombo
<ring0> Fuchs, gibt es zum paketcache löschen einen apt befehl oder einfach das /apt/cache/ verzeichnis leeren?
<RedNose> apollo13, hier so wies aussieht schon
<ppq> ring0: apt-get clean
<RedNose> welche log könnte da von interesse sein?
<ring0> ppq, top, danke
<RedNose> ich glaube sixxs ist das problem bzw. AYIYA
<Hades2> hat jmd einen guten downloadmanager für gnome?
<gilbster> wget... nicht nur für gnome :)
<Hades2> gilbster: der hat aber keine gui oder?
<gilbster> nö, aber gibt auch guis die auf wget aufbaun
<Hades2> gilbster: unterstützt der auch one-click hoster?
<gilbster> musst du ausprobieren...
<gilbster> ist ja schon installiert ;)
<gilbster> andernfalls hat doch der jdownloader ne java-executable afaik
<LetoThe2nd> er hat sogar ne wikipage zum lesen :-)
<LetoThe2nd> ,jdownloader?
<shetlandpony> jdownloader hat einen FAQ auf der entsprechenden Webseite.
<LetoThe2nd> hrhrhrhrhr
<LetoThe2nd> sollte aber als buzzword reichen.
<dadrc> Wiki-Artikel gibt's sonst im Notfall auch
<5EXACMKPH> hä?
<5EXACMKPH> wasn nick
<bullgard4> Fuchs: '~$ sudo apt-get clean' hat den verfügbaren Speicherplatz von /dev/sda6 (eingehängt auf /) von 422 MB auf 2,0 GB erhöht. --  Mit diesem Wert werde ich über den Linuxtag kommen. --  Was meinst Du mit: "so einfach nicht"? Ich könnte mittels GParted die Partition /dev/sda6 auf Kosten der Partition /dev/sda7 vergrößern, nicht wahr? (Vorher Backup machen.)
<5EXACMKPH> wie kommt das denn jetzt wieder
<Fuchs> bullgard4: jap 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: so einfach nicht meinte ich: Dateien umherschieben.  Partitionsgroessen aendern geht natuerlich. 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Gibt es noch andere Lösungen?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: das von ppq mit Vorbehalt 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: verkleinern von 5% auf 2% halte ich aber fuer angemessen
<Fuchs> bullgard4: alles andere kann ich dann nicht mehr empfehlen, also wenn es nicht reicht: backup, Partitionsgroessern aendern
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ja, ppq's Vorschlag leuchtet mir ein. Er bringt aber nicht viel.  
<Hades2> gilbster: ok ich hab nun gwget drauf, aber irgendwie nimmt er meinen link nicht richtig an. gibt es eine möglichkeit alle links auf einmal zu sharen?
<bullgard4> Fuchs, ppq : Vielen Dank!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Plexus> moin
<Plexus> ich wollt die network/interfaces von meinem 11.04 manuell anpassen zwecks virtueller ip...
<Plexus> klappt soweit auch ganz gut nur leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich eth0, an dem das modem (WAN) hängt, "starten" soll damit es dann von pfSense in einer VBox genutzt werden kann
<Fuchs> sudo ifup <Schnittstelle> 
<Fuchs> wenn das nicht tut: das gleiche mit ifconfig, dann aber die Schnittstelle vor das up 
<Plexus> im network-manager ist eth0 "deaktiviert" - allerdings wird die schnittstelle wohl doch iwie noch geladen
<bullgard4> [Natty] LibreOffiice Base 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu4 öffnet ein Formular, das ich unter OpenOffice 3.2 erstellt habe, zeigt aber keine Werkzeugleisten mit den dazugehörigen Werkzeug-Schaltflächen an. Deshalb kann ich meine OpenOffice-3.2-Datenbank nicht mehr verwenden. Abhilfe?
<bullgard4> Man sieht nur den Inhalt des Default-Datensatzes.
<Plexus> Fuchs: thx, ich werds mal versuchen
<bullgard4> (eigebettete Datenbank, HSQL-Database-Engine)
<[4-tea-2]> Ah, ich weiß wieder, warum ich Ubuntu auf meinem Notebook nicht so gern neu installiere... der Bildschirm bleibt beim Booten von der CD einfach schwarz. Mal schauen, was bei 11.04 so an alternativen Installationsmethoden dabei ist...
<[4-tea-2]> Argl. Nix. Muss ich mir die CD mit dem Alternate Installer holen oder gibt's bei der "normalen" CD 'nen Trick?
<deem> [4-tea-2]: afair nicht. ps: würdest du dir nen anderen nick zulegen? sonderzeichen tippe is ärgh
<[4-tea-2]> Dafür is zu spät, den Hinweis hätte ich 1996 gebraucht.
<[4-tea-2]> *nachrechen* Korrektur: 1986, seither benutze ich den Nick.
<Wedelwolf> o__o das internet is aaalt
<deem> naja... wie du magst. dann musst du aber damit rechnen, dass dir die leute ungern support geben... is ja richtige fingerakrobatik hier
<[4-tea-2]> deem: der Trick könnte die Option "nomodeset" sein, das werd ich gleich wissen.
<deem> [4-tea-2]: es gibt auch dne kernelparameter vga=0 bzw vga=671 oder so ähnlich
<[4-tea-2]> Ja, mal schauen, ob mich sowas über die "schwarze" Hürde bringt...
<[4-tea-2]> ...oder ob's einfach nur dauert, bis das X gestartet wird und es dann wieder schwarz wird. :)
<Fuchs> wenn nur X schwarz wird, dann sollte man noch auf ein VT wechseln koennen bei nomodeset, und da schauen warum 
<Fuchs> bei modeset wird halt KMS verwendet, wenn die Graphikkarte es kann (waere vielleicht hilfreich zu wissen, welche es ist)
<[4-tea-2]> (deem: 1986 hatten wir auf unseren Tastaturen noch eher eckige Klammern als Umlaute)
<[4-tea-2]> Fuchs: Nvidia mobil, so abgefahren, dass der normale Nvidia-Treiber sie nicht erkennt.
<[4-tea-2]> Fuchs: unter Windows musste ich einen gepatchten Treiber verwenden. Vermutlich vom Vendor angepasste PCI-ID oder sowas.
<Fuchs> [4-tea-2]: dann wird wohl nouveau anspringen und KMS, was den schwarzen Bildschirm erklaeren wuerde 
<[4-tea-2]> Ja, mag sein dass nouveau nicht geht, ich meine, das Ding würde nur mit dem proprietären Treiber laufen.
<Fuchs> das kann sehr gut sein 
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich persoenlich auf das Gebastel verzichten und gleich die alternate nehmen und frueh genug den nvidia Treiber via apt-get installieren
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? [4-tea-2] 
<Fuchs> tja, das pony mag Deinen nick auch nicht. Das ist nicht so toll
<[4-tea-2]> Musste mal mit Backslash versuchen. *kicher*
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#ber-die-Paketverwaltung 
<Fuchs> das. 
<[4-tea-2]> Ja, nee, danke, is schon klar. ;)
<[4-tea-2]> Die Frage war bloß, ob man die Installation im Textmode von der normalen CD starten kann. Aber das hat sich erledigt, ich seh einen Cursor.
<[4-tea-2]> Jo, nouveau hat gelernt, mit meiner Karte umzugehen. \o/
<[4-tea-2]> "Zusätzliche Optionen: nomodeset" war alles, was ich brauchte.
<exs> does someone know what the default theme in gnome3 is called?
<seven_> hi, ist ein persistent mapping in gnome möglich ?
<seven_> auf einen smb share ...
<bekks> Ja.
<seven_> bekks: ok, danke !
<seven_> bekks: und wie bzw. wo find ich da eine hilfe ?
<[4-tea-2]> seven_: im Standard-Dateimanager, Nautilus, im Datei-Menü, "mit Server verbinden" - ist das, was du suchst?
<seven_> [4-tea-2]: darüber geht das mapping, ist aber leider nicht persistent sprich beim nächsten neustart ist es wech.
<[4-tea-2]> seven_: das kann man sich doch als "Lesezeichen" setzen?
<deem> kann man
<seven_> aber?
<[4-tea-2]> Und es fragt dann auch nach dem Passwort und bietet da an, es zu für immer zu speichern.
<[4-tea-2]> Ich versteh das Problem wohl nicht.
<deem> nichts aber. man kann es und nach einem neustart ist es dann noch da
<seven_> ok, spitze wer ich gleich mal probieren, Danke !!
<[4-tea-2]> Viel Erfolg!
<seven_> bbl
<[4-tea-2]> e
<[4-tea-2]> ups, sry
<seven_> 4-tea-2: passt danke ! leider lässt VB keine Netzlaufwerke als Source für das CD-Image zu :(
<[4-tea-2]> seven_: ah, schaad. Über NFS geht's, iirc.
<[4-tea-2]> seven_: nicht, dass ich dich jetzt auf 'ne falsche Fährte locke, aber FuseSmb wär vielleicht auch noch 'ne Option.
<[4-tea-2]> seven_: NFS und FuseSmb sollte Virtualbox nicht von einer lokalen Platte unterscheiden können.
<[4-tea-2]> .o(Dann gäb's da ja auch noch smbmount/smbfs, aber keine Ahnung, ob man sowas bei Ubuntu noch benutzen will.)
<seven_> [4-tea-2]: ok ich werd mal FuseSmb testen ... Danke nochmals !
<[4-tea-2]> seven_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb - bitte beachten!
<seven_> [4-tea-2]: werd ich morgen erst mal lesen. muss jetzt weg. Danke !
<[4-tea-2]> Seh ich das richtig, dass smbnetfs sowohl smbfs als auch FuseSmb quasi abgelöst hat?
<[4-tea-2]> Viel Erfolg dann, seven_ 
<exs> moin
<exs> kann mir jmd sagen wie ich das standardtheme für gnome3 installiere? habs irgendwie wohl rausgeschmissen
<apollo13> guck nach gnome themes
<asdln> hi, google ist bei mir auf hindu o.ä. eingestellt. ist mir schon vorher mal nach ner neuinstallation aufgefallen. kennt jemand abhilfe? http://tinyurl.com/6l346yh
<shetlandpony> asdln's tiny url: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/rtabuaej/Auswahl_001.png
<Gulaschkanone> asdln: Dein Firefox ist nicht zufällig auf Hindu umgestellt=
<Gulaschkanone> about:config → intl.accept_languages
<apollo13> Gulaschkanone: warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht, firefox hat ne ui für die languages ;)
<Gulaschkanone> Echt jetzt?
<apollo13> einstellungen -> content -> languages
<Gulaschkanone> Oh, das hab ich immer gekonnt übersehen
<asdln> hm, steht nur D und Englisch drin...
<Gulaschkanone> Vielleicht bringt es was, die Cookies von Google zu löschen
<apollo13> geh mal auf google.de und schau ob da irgendwo steht "google auf deutsch "
<asdln> jetzt gehts auf deutsch
<asdln> supi
<asdln> habe vorher google.de aufgerufen und das war auch alles auf hindu.. komische geschichte
<asdln> aber scheint ja zu klappen -warum auch immer.
<exs> apollo13, ja toll es gibt 1000 pakete dafür. soll ich sie mir nun alle installieren?
<exs> hat jemand gnome3 installiert und können wir mal ein diff abgleich starten?
<apollo13> exs: warum hast du es überhaupt deinstalliert?
<exs> es war als ich unity deinstalliert habe
<apollo13> schau doch deinen log von der unity deinstallation durch, da steht dann was du gekillt hast
<exs> da ist es mitverschwunden
<apollo13> drum sagten wir ja: "mitdenken und nicht einfach löschen"
<exs> apollo13, wie rufe ich die log auf?
<apollo13> mit einem editor deiner wahl
<exs> :D
<exs> Wo finde ich diel og
<gzor> exs: dürfte im verzeichnis /var/log/apt
<gzor> liegen
<exs> ok
<exs> danke
<apollo13> guck im dpkg.log nach
<apollo13> apt logs sind unleserlich^^
<exs> so danke
<exs> habe gnome-accessibility-themes gefunden. mal schauen ob es das ist.
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> installier die ja nicht
<exs> zu spät
 * apollo13 fragt sich noch immer warum du alles deinstallieren musst wenn du keine ahnung hast
<exs> das ist das einzige paket aus der log was als remove markiert war und themes hieß
<apollo13> bei gnome 3 ist mein letzter stand das man die nicht installieren sollte ;)
<x1o> hi, meine freundin hat von 10.4 auf 11 geupdated und nun bleibt er beim starten stehen
<apollo13> wie hat sie denn das geschafft?
<apollo13> es gibt keinen upgrade path von 10.04 auf 11.04
<apollo13> zumindest keinen supporteten
<x1o> ja sry, 11.04 und dann 10 irgendwas
<exs> was mache ich am besten um mein problme zu beheben?
<x1o> also ich wollte erstmal F2 drücken beim starten, aber das geht nicht
<x1o> damit er die ausgabe anzeigt
<apollo13> exs: im #gnome-shell channel auf irc.gnome.org nachfragen. Die werden dir davon abraten ubuntu und das ppa zu verwenden
<apollo13> und beim ppa steht auch groß dabei dass du auf breakage vorbereitet sein sollst
<apollo13> sprich, sowas installiert man nur wenn man weiß was man tut und nicht mal eben zum probieren
<[4-tea-2]> (Na, wer kann denn ahnen, dass "MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM" auf eine Gefahr hindeutet...)
<apollo13> …
 * [4-tea-2] guckt neidisch auf die Ellipse.
<exs> na toll. und was ist nun die beste lösung, um ein linux mit debian apt-get und gnome3 zu verwenden? oder sollte ich warten bis gnome3 mit ubuntu supported wird? habe viele pakete aus ppa installiert? was schlägt du vor?
<apollo13> exs: es gibt vom gnome 3 ppa keine sauberen weg zurück
<apollo13> du kannst es mit ppa-purge versuchen
<apollo13> aber keine garantien
<exs> hmmmmm
<apollo13> randnotiz: bei mir rennt gnome3 mit dem ppa ganz in ordnung, allerdings muss ich die shell alle tage wieder fixen^^
<[4-tea-2]> (Na, wer kann denn ahnen, dass "There is no downgrade process." tatsächlich bedeutet, dass man ggf. neu installieren muss...)
<apollo13> [4-tea-2]: is ja gut
<apollo13> exs: aktuell sind wohl am ehesten arch, fedora und debian zu empfehlen, was davon für dich passt weiß ich allerdings nicht
<[4-tea-2]> (Ich freu mich ja in Wirklichkeit nur, dass ich es mal ausnahmsweise nicht bin, der alle Warnhinweise in CAPS in den Wind geschlagen hat. *sing&tanz*)
<exs> apollo13, warum das denn?
<exs> debian hat ja extrem alte pakete. ubuntu ist populär.
<[4-tea-2]> exs: um Gnome3 zu testen
<apollo13> exs: ich rede im zusammenhang von gnome3
<exs> apollo13, ok
<[4-tea-2]> exs: und das mit Debian und den alten Paketen könnte ein aus Unverständnis geborener Aberglaube sein. ;)
<sdx23> *räusper* Lustige supportferne Diskussionen bitte im Offtopic weiterführen, danke.
<[4-tea-2]> sry
<exs> [4-tea-2], ich war vor langer zeit debianutzer und auch deswegen auf ubuntu umgestiegen
<apollo13> ihr solltet auf sdx23 hören, der kann böse werden^^
<pcundco> hallo ich hatte schon mal gefragt weil mein x11 server abgestürzt ist und ich solte nen nvidia bug report machen hir ist der :http://nopaste.info/92b363948f.html und hit noch ein log den ich besorgen solte :http://nopaste.info/a65cb3780e.html
<BlackPearl> Hi habe ein Netzwerkproblem
<auftisch> was muss ich einstellen, damit ich mit audacity den Sound, also alles, mitschneiden kann? ich habe in audacity nur die m?glichkeiten pulse und default, was keine aufnahme erzeugt. alsmixer alle regler hab ich schon probiert.
<BlackPearl> Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert
<BlackPearl> das bekomme ich wenn ich auf netzwerk gehe
<BlackPearl> habe schon probiert die T-online Navigationshilfe auszustellen, das habe ich in einem Forum gefunden
<BlackPearl> hat nix gebracht
<BlackPearl> muss ich noch irgendein packet installeiren?
<BlackPearl> habe ubuntu 11.04
<BlackPearl> 64bit
 * [4-tea-2] fragt sich, was wohl eine Speicherliste vom Server ist.
<BlackPearl> ja auf dem router habe ich unter dns einstellunge auch die pcs eingetragen
<deem> BlackPearl: was genau willst du tun?
<BlackPearl> eigentlich auf mein Heimnetzwerk zugreifen
<BlackPearl> bzw auf Freigeaben auf einem NAS
<deem> von wo aus?
<BlackPearl> aber auch auf andere Rechner wäre prinzipiell nicht verkehrt
<BlackPearl> aus meinem Heimnetz
<[4-tea-2]> Öh. Neuinstallation von 11.04 auf Englisch, im GDM auf den Sprachen-Knopf, dann hab ich zur Auswahl: Chinesisch und ein halbes Dutzend Variationen von Englisch. Gehört das so?
<BlackPearl> von meinem Ubuntu rechenr
<deem> BlackPearl: du klickst unter netzwerk auf windows-netzwerk, richtig?
<BlackPearl> ne
<BlackPearl> oder doch sorry
<[4-tea-2]> (Aaaah... Language Support is my friend, say it though equal!)
<BlackPearl> habe aber auch nfs und so ein samba tool probiert
<deem> BlackPearl: schau dir das mal an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zwindows%20Znetzwerk
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/6kzkagw |        Heimnetzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<BlackPearl> pyneighbourhood
<deem> da steht bestimmt was drin, was dir helfen sollte
<BlackPearl> ok werde ich leden
<BlackPearl> lesen
<BlackPearl> aber unabhängig davon
<BlackPearl> an einem anderen rechner der bis vor kurzem 10.04 LTS hatte ging es problemslos
<BlackPearl> ok, Orte >verbindung zu server gibts bei mir nicht
<deem> BlackPearl: hast du unity oder gnome classic?
<BlackPearl> unity
<deem> hm.. ok ich hab hier gnome classic. da gibts das
<pcundco> hallo ich hatte schon mal gefragt weil mein x11 server abgestürzt ist und ich solte nen nvidia bug report machen hir ist der :http://nopaste.info/92b363948f.html und hit noch ein log den ich besorgen solte :http://nopaste.info/a65cb3780e.html
<[4-tea-2]> BlackPearl: Du findest es im Dateimanager, mach mal das Home-"Häuschen" auf.
<[4-tea-2]> BlackPearl: dort dann im Datei-Menü
<deem> ,geduld? pcundco 
<shetlandpony> pcundco: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<BlackPearl> ooooooooooo deem danke
<BlackPearl> saudoof
<BlackPearl> aber das ist auch versteckt
<BlackPearl> warum bekomme ich beim normalen click auf netzwerk den Fehler?
<[4-tea-2]> Ich frag mich ja immer noch, was die bedeuten soll. Deutsche Fehlermeldungen sind lustitsch.
<BlackPearl> das habe ich gefunden: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/samba-namensaufloesung-durch-dns-server-gesto/
<[4-tea-2]> Netbios-Namen hab ich zuhause noch nie gebraucht.
<[4-tea-2]> Ach, vergiss die Bemerkung. Ich hab dafür halt was anderes.
<basti> abend. seit dem update auf 11.04 ist es teilweise so, dass das hintergrundbild zwischen dem aktiven fenster und der unteren taskleiste durchscheint. woran kann das liegen? ich nutze classic mit einer nvidia karte und dem aktuellen current treiber. sieht dann zB so aus (unten rechts, teilweise aber auch über bzw zwischen aktuellem fenster und den inaktiven): http://imageshack.us/f/204/bildschirmfotohs.png/
<gzor> pcundco: der erste link ist kein nvidia-bug-report^^
<pcundco> dan der zweite
<gzor> das ist auch kein nvidia-bug-report... 
<basti> ach und ja, ich suche grade einen kredit ;)
<alamar> das tun die griechen auch
<gzor> pcundco: ein nvidia bug report erstellst du mit sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh 
<pcundco> das habe ich 
<Fuchs> es ist .xsession-errors und das, was zum X Server crash fuehrt
<Fuchs> von daher reicht es, ausnahmsweise
<Fuchs> ist das Java Plugin zusammen mit einem etwas alten nvidia Treiber
<Fuchs> und gleichzeitig compiz, und ein kaputtes GTK Theme
<pcundco> und wie kann ich das lösen
<gzor> ^^
<Fuchs> pcundco: mehrere Dinge, einmal einen aktuelleren nvidia Treiber nehmen, siehe: 
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? 
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> dann: nicht dieses komische mac4linux GTK Gebastel nutzen, 
<Fuchs> und vielleicht noch schauen, ob das Problem auch ohne Compiz (Desktopeffekte) auftritt
<pcundco> och meno
<pcundco> nein da nicht
<Fuchs> ja mei
<Fuchs> dann nutz compiz fuer den Moment nicht, oder schau, ob ein neuerer nvidia Treiber das behebt, 
<Fuchs> und in der Zwischenzeit meldest Du den Bug auf launchpad.net, mit den beiden logs
<pcundco> ok danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<BlackPearl> ok, wie bekomme ich die Freigabe nun permanent eingehängt  hin? bin so vorgegangen hat aber nicht funktioniert : http://www.synology-wiki.de/index.php/NFS-Konfiguration
<kaiuwe666> hi
<BlackPearl> unter autofs
<kaiuwe666> ich hab mal eine frage zu php5 unter ubuntu 11.04. hab grade nach der php.ini gesucht, aber keine gefunden. bei google hab ich auch nichts gefunden. würde gern wissen warum mysql mit php5 funktioniert, obwohl die modmysql in den paketquellen nicht installiert ist. komme grade gar nicht damit klar, dass es nirgendenswo mehr einstellungen bedarf.
<kaiuwe666> selbst apache kann ja php von selbst einbinden. das ist mir leider neuland. hab vor 4 jahren noch alles selbst machne müssen
<deem> BlackPearl: einfach in nautilus als lesezeichen setzen
<alamar> kaiuwe666: apache hat auch vor 5 jahren schon mit php funktioniert ohne dass man etwas selbst hätte tun müssen. in der regel findest du deine php.ini in /etc/php5 irgendwo 
<SheepInPanic> kaiuwe666: php5-mysql ist bei dir nicht installiert und dennoch spricht php5 mit mysql-Datenbanken?
<kaiuwe666> jop
<alamar> (das glaube ich nicht tim)
<kaiuwe666> normal probiert mit mysql_connect(bla); und so weiter dann nach den offenen mysql sessions geschaut und siehe da, es funktioniert
<kaiuwe666> das wundert mich halt drum hab ich die php.ini gesucht, die übrigens nicht in /etc oder /etc/php5 ist
<alamar> vielleicht hast du auch lampp oder ähnlichen pfusch installiert
<SheepInPanic> kaiuwe666: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini? Ist sie vielleicht dort?
<SheepInPanic> kaiuwe666: find schon eingesetzt?
<jjulian> hi, ich krieg einfach meine atheros5001 nicht zum laufen. ifup schmeisst mir immer den Fehler "Ignoring unknown interface" und iwlist scan wlan0 sagt imir item is down.
<kaiuwe666> sry umts war weg
<jjulian> wäre super wenn mir jemand etwas helfen könnte. Hatte eigentlich gelesen, dass das system mit 10.10 laufen soll.
<SheepInPanic> kaiuwe666: Was hast du zuletzt mitbekommen?
<jjulian> hab 2009 mal selber ne Anleitung mit madwifi im Forum hinterlassen aber eigentlich wurde mir gesagt das soll jetzt tun. bin etwas mit meinem latein am ende :D
<kaiuwe666> SheepInPanic: vielleicht hast du auch lampp oder ähnlichen pfusch installiert
<SheepInPanic> kaiuwe666: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini? Ist sie vielleicht dort?
<SheepInPanic> kaiuwe666: find schon eingesetzt?
<kaiuwe666> ops
<kaiuwe666> ist mir peinlich die hab ich vorhin nicht gesehen. danke
<kaiuwe666> sry
<SheepInPanic> :)
<pcundco> hi nochmal wie kann ich den x11 server beenden aber immer noch ein terminal haben?
<hlaushl> moin, wie bekomme ich denn grub so eingestellt, dass er IMMER durch-bootet?? an dem ding ist gar keine tastatur dran! manchmal wartet grub aber auf ein verträumtes ENTER
<deem> pcundco: Strg+Alt+F1 zb
<deem> hlaushl: unter /etc/default/grub den timout auf 0 stellen
<pcundco> ne da sagt die instalations rotine vom nvidia treiber trozdem das der leuft 
<bullgard4> pcundco: Du kannst den X-server beenden wie jeden anderen Prozess auch. Dann hast Du immer noch die virtuellen Konsolen. Die erste erreichst Du mittels Ctr.+Alt+F1.
<deem> pcundco: dann "service gdm stop" mit sudo davor
<deem> oder kdm, wenn du kde hast
<tobson> langt es wenn ich das update aus den paketen installiere  oder soll man es immer via cd machen?
<deem> tobson: bitte?
<deem> "das update"?
<hlaushl> deem: thx, ich probier mal, versuch macht kluch
<tobson> ich meine die neue ubuntu version 11.04
<mgolisch> am besten online
<mgolisch> dann hast du gleich die neusten pakete
<deem> tobson: du kannst auch per internet updaten, allerdings müssen ~1.200 pakete gedownloadet werden. das kann ein wenig dauern
<deem> allerdings müssen, wenn du von der cd updates trotzdem immernoch ein paar pakete aus dem netz gezogen werdne
<bullgard4> tobson: Es reicht nicht, ein Upgrad nur via CD zu machen.
<bullgard4> s/Pugrad/Upgrade/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4, can't find 'Pugrad' in your last line, sorry
<bullgard4> s/Upgrad/Upgrade/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: tobson: Es reicht nicht, ein Upgrade nur via CD zu machen.
<tobson> ich hab früher einfach die neuere version von der cd gestartet und dann alles formatiert bis auf mein home verzeichnis
<tobson> habe nämlich einmal gelesen dass man nur via cd updaten soll
<deem> tobson: das ist quatsch. du kannst einfach via update-manager updaten. dann hast du auch gleich die neusten pakete
<bullgard4> tobson: Hast Du eine grafische Bedienoberfläche auf Deinem Rechner? Dann reicht der Datenumfang auf einer CD heute gewöhnlich nicht mehr aus.
<tobson> danke 
<tobson> also mit apt-get dist-upgrade bin ich gut bedient :)?
<bullgard4> tobson: Ja, sehr gut!
<bullgard4> Aber Update-manger ist etwas bequemer.
<tobson> danke nochmals :)
<deem> tobson: falsch
<tobson> was meinst du?
<deem> tobson: du willst mit dem "Aktualisierungsmanager" ein Upgrade auf ein anderes Release durchführen. "apt-get dist-upgrade" führt nur eine Aktualisierung der Pakete deines aktuellen Release durch.
<x1o> hi, meine freundin hat ubuntu aktualisiert und jetzt bricht es beim booten ab. ich kann ncihtmal F2 drücken um die ausgbabe zu sehen. es ist einfach nur das bild zu sehen
<deem> wenn du also von 10.10 auf 11.04 mit einem dist-upgrade upgradne willst. machst du es falsch. du würdest lediglich die pakete von deinem 10.10 aktualisieren
<x1o> habe jetzt ein chroot über einen ubuntu-live-usbstick organisiert
<tobson> aso dann verwende ich doch lieber den update-manager 
<x1o> wo finde ich jeztt fehlermeldungen oder wie kann ich standardmäßig alle pakete rekonfigurieren
<bekks> tobson: Nein.
<bekks> tobson: "do-release-upgrade".
<ulli> ich habe ein problem mit bash scripten. wenn ich eine textdatei über cat auslese werden die darin enthaltenen umlauten  üäö falsch angezeigt. wie kann ich das beheben im bash script?
<bullgard4> x1o: Wenn Du nicht mehr auf eine virtuelle Konsole kommst, dann hilft das Booten einer Ubuntu-Live-CD und gucken in /var/log/dmesg.0
<deem> bekks: wo ist da der unterschied?
<[4-tea-2]> ulli: wie du so schön sagst, sie werden falsch angezeigt, damit hat das Bash-Script wenig zu tun. Du willst vielleicht den Zeichensatz im verwendeten Terminal anpassen.
<Fuchs> ulli: iconv kann es sonst, wenn es an der Datei selber liegt
<bekks> deem: Andere Programme, die benutzt werden?
<x1o> bullgard4, da steht nix verdächtiges
<deem> bekks: aber der effekt ist der selbe?
<bekks> Hoffentlich :)
<ulli> kann ich den zeichensatz für das bashscript setzen? ich möchte ein textfile bearbeiten aller "cat $File | sed 's/ü/ue/g'" nur funktioniert das nicht
<x1o> bullgard4, letzte meldung ist was mit netdev_up... und davor was mit apparmor
<apollo13> du willst iconv verwenden
<apollo13> oder ne ordentliche programmiersprache und dann versuchen das encoding zu erraten
<deem> bekks: dann ist es ja egal welches der beiden programme man nutzt.
<bekks> Hoffentlich :)
<bullgard4> x1o: Da staun ick aba! Und Du findest auch keinen Fehler in /var/log/syslog.1?
<bullgard4> x1o: Es kommt nicht auf die letzte Meldung an.
<x1o> bullgard4, sie hatte beim vorschlag konfigurationsdateien zu ersetzen oft behalten geklickt
<x1o> wahrscheinlich muss ich einfach alle pakete reconfigurieren
<x1o> oder so
<bullgard4> x1o: Die Option "Alte Konfigurationsdatei behalten" ist oft die bessere Wahl.
<bullgard4> x1o: ich verstehe nicht, wieso "wahrscheinlich muss ich einfach alle pakete reconfigurieren"?
<x1o> ok
<x1o> reconfiguriieren mit dpkg-reconfigure
<x1o> ich bin momentan im chroot, aber kann apt-get nicht updaten, wie kriege ich ne internetverbindung? das live system geht mit dhcp-lan
<deem> x1o: hast du die resolv.conf kopiert?
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: Internet solltest du haben.
<x1o> ah ping 192.168.2.1 geht. kopier mal resolv
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: ...und vielleicht noch /proc und /dev bind-mounten, je nachdem, was du noch so vor hast.
<x1o> [4-tea-2], jo danke resolv funzt, dev und so hatte ich shcon
<x1o> ok bei apt-get update/upgrad/dist-upgrade installiert er nichts
<bullgard4> Aber der REchner gibt sicherlich eine Antwort. Die interessiert hier.
<x1o> ja sry, also keine fehler etc
<x1o> moment ich paste mal und log mich mal vom live system ein
<ulli> hat funktioniert DANKE
<x3o> jo hi
<x1o> x1o=x3o
<x1o> ok habe fehler in der /var/log/syslog gefunden
<x1o> gdm konnte nicht gestartet werden
<bekks> DAs ist nicht der Fehler ;)
<bekks> Der Fehler ist die URsache, weshalb gdm nicht gestartet werden konnte.
<x1o> er konnnte ne datei nciht finden
<x1o> ich such mal weiter
<x1o> als /etc/gdm.com konnte nciht gefunden werden, ich habs mal apt-get --reinstall gemacht
<mgolisch> hm wieso macht man in ner livecd rum we
<bekks> ?
<mgolisch> ups
<bekks> Und was soll /etc/gdm.com sein?
<bekks> Hast Du da irgendwelche PPA aktiv?
<x1o> sry, /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<x1o> so :)
<x3o> May  9 20:03:17 mirja-laptop gdm-binary[768]: WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0,073748 seconds
<x3o> May  9 20:03:17 mirja-laptop gdm-simple-slave[1126]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<x3o> die frage ist halt was noch alles defekt ist
<bekks> Hast Du da irgendwelche PPA aktiv?
<x1o> ne
<x1o> oder doch
<x1o> mmh
<x1o> ne
<x1o> die werden ja alle deaktiviert
<x1o> sie hatte von 9 auf 10 mit erfolg geupdated
<x1o> aber nach 10 auf 11 gings nimmer
<bekks> ,enter? x1o 
<shetlandpony> x1o: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<x1o> sprich, da können keine fremdquellen aktiv sein
<x1o> mmh ja ich schäme micht :-(
<bekks> Dass ein Update funktioniert hat, sagt NICHTS über die aktiven Fremdquellen aus.
<x1o> doch
<x1o> weil die werden beim update deaktiviert
<x1o> und dann beim nächsten update gibt es die nciht mehr
<x3o> Also ich finde jetzt keine Fehler mehr in der sys.log. kann vielleicht mal jemand drübergucken? oder kann ich noch irgendetwas anderes testen?
<bekks> Fehler stehen ja nicht nur im syslog
<x1o> wo noch? ich kenn mich mit logs überhaupt nicht aus
<x1o> ach wie kann ich einstellen dass das bild nicht kommen soll?
<x1o> dann seh ich die meldungen
<bekks>  /var/log/
<jokrebel> gn8
<ntr0py> wo wird das rootfs in initrd gemounted?
<bekks> ntr0py: Warum?
<bekks> Das klingt so, als wenn wirklich was kaputt wäre :)
<x1o> in dem gdm log steht, dass der nvidia treiber nicht gefunden wurde. wie kann ich den kompletten xserver deinstallieren
<x1o> ?
<bekks> Häh?
<bekks> Installier den nvidia Treiber...
<bekks> Oder stell einen anderen Treiber wie zB vesa oder sonstwas ein.
<ntr0py> bekks: noch nicht, will ein aufs overlay einflechten um mein flash zu schonen....
<bekks> ntr0py: Was willst Du da schonen?
<ntr0py> bekks: keine writes in normalbetrieb
<bekks> ntr0py: Was ein Unsinn...
<ntr0py> bekks: warum?
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<ntr0py> bekks: weil ubuntu ne menge unüzues zeugs schreibt was ich nicht brauche/will
<bekks> Die c't hat es im übrigen immer noch nicht geschafft, eine SSD kaputtzuschreiben... seit 4 Jahren. Nur mal so am Rande.
<ntr0py> bekks: ja habe ich gelesen, bei mir ist es aber eine uSDHC karte
<ntr0py> bekks: egal will es halt einfach so machen wie in ner livecd. deshalb brauche ich die location vom root-mount commando
<x1o> cool es läuft tatsächlich wieder
<kirsten> Hallo, ich versuche gerade einen 120 GB großen ordner von meiner festpladde auf den desktop zu kopieren. es kommt aber immer der fehler "fehler beim zusammenführen:ein-ausgabefehler" was kann ich dagegen machen?
<bekks> Das Quell- und das Ziel-Dateisystem prüfen, und beide Festplatten prüfen.
<kirsten> und zwar scheint der fehler bei großen dateien aufzutreten. und ich benutze unity. also11.04
<sonotos> kirsten: homeverzeichniss verschlüsselt?
<sonotos> -s
<kirsten> nö
<sonotos> dann bekks tipp befolgen
<kirsten> ok, danke
<5EXACMMTT> ich brauch mal nen WEBDAV unter ubuntu profi
<5EXACMMTT> ich versuche ein backup eines ordners mit vielen unterordnern auf ein über davfs gemountetes verzeichnes zu schieben
<5EXACMMTT> hab cp -u, rsync und rdiff-backup probiert
<bekks> Und?
<5EXACMMTT> aber entweder er kommt mit der verzeichnis struktur nicht klar
<bekks> "kommt nicht klar" heisst was genau?
<5EXACMMTT> das heißt rsync hat die ordnerstruktur angelegt, aber die dateien darin geskippet
<bekks> Warum?
<5EXACMMTT> fehlermeldung No such file
<5EXACMMTT> das eben ist die frage
<5EXACMMTT> warum?
<bekks> Dann gabs die Datei auch nicht, für rsync.
<5EXACMMTT> die dateien sind lokal aber nunmal da
<5EXACMMTT> auf dem webdav gibts die noch nicht aber das ist klar
<bekks> Dann schau in die Logs vom webdav Server.
<5EXACMMTT> jedenfalls habe ich jetzt dank rsync ne leere ordnerstruktur, in die keine dateien kopiert wurden
<5EXACMMTT> meinste da komme ich bei alice dran
<5EXACMMTT> wohl eher nicht
<5EXACMMTT> einen einzel ordner zu kopieren mit inhalt ist kein problem
<5EXACMMTT> aber wenn da mehrere unterordner sind werden die angelegt, aber es gibt den fehler beim versuch die dateien zu kopieren
<Guest78903> hi, ich versuche gerade das Programm pyNeighborhood zum laufen zu bringen
<Guest78903> aber er zeigt mir mein NEtzwerk nicht  an
<bekks> 5EXACMMTT: Dann wirst Du Dich damit an Alice wenden müssen.
<Guest78903> woran könnte das liegen?
<5EXACMMTT> wird wohl so sein.....:-(
<[4-tea-2]> Neuinstallation von 11.04, Google Earth installiert, die Darstellung leidet schwer unter einem fehlenden Font. ttf-msdingenscorefonts habe ich schon probiert, das hat das Problem nicht behoben.
<[4-tea-2]> Jemand 'nen Tipp?
<k1l> [4-tea-2]: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth  da mal reingeguckt?
<[4-tea-2]> Jetzt ja, leider kein Treffer dabei.
<[4-tea-2]> Hmpf. Wenn keiner sonst das Problem hat, muss mir wohl was fehlen, was andere normalerweise haben.
<[4-tea-2]> Ah, im Gegenteil, viele haben das Problem, schlagen aber im Google-Forum auf.
<[4-tea-2]> ...und die Lösung ist: nach der Installation von ttf-msdingenskirchen muss man sich ausloggen.
<pacy__> servus leute ich hab da n kleines prob ich kann mich an meinem grafischen login nichtmehr einloggen ..  der bildschirm wird kurz schwarz dann bin ich wieder am login prompt
<pacy__> hab mehrere seiten gefunden 
<pacy__> auf denen das auch beschrieben war aber keine lösung
<k1l> pacy__: was hast du denn gemacht, bevor es aufgetreten ist
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<pacy__> k1l, , das letzte was ich getan hab war gestern abend den monitor von dem pc ( an dem das problem nun auftritt ) an den lap anzuschliessen ... und als ich ihn heute wieder an den pc angeschlossen hab kam das ... aber das kann ja nichts damit zu tun haben
<pacy__> wenn ich mich aber an der tty anmelde und n tail auf /var/log/syslog laufen lassbekomm ich nenen "valid eCryptfs headers not found"
<[4-tea-2]> eCryptfs ist das, was sich um dein verschlüsseltes $HOME kümmert, denke ich.
<pacy__> hab ich auch gelsen , [4-tea-2] 
<pacy__> die fehler meldeung ist der hier , welche ich ausm forumsbeitrag hab ziemlich ähnlich ( http://nopaste.info/c6d29e29c1.html )
<[4-tea-2]> Und hat das Problem, was dort diskutiert wird, auch was mit deinem Problem zu tun?
<[4-tea-2]> Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass der Display Manager (gdm, kdm) nicht mehr startet?
<[4-tea-2]> An der Stelle kann das ecryptfs m.E. noch keine Rolle spielen, weil du es erst mit der Eingabe deines Passwortes "entschlüsselst".
<pacy__> oh stimmt du hast recht ich hab da nach was falschen gesucht
<[4-tea-2]> Hatte ich das falsch verstanden? Grafisches Login kommt, du loggst dich ein und dann geht es erst nicht mehr?
<pacy__> genau dann bin ich wieder am login trotz richtigen pws
<[4-tea-2]> Dann spielt das ecryptfs wohl doch 'ne Rolle.
<[4-tea-2]> Dann wird's wohl so sein, dass das Freigeben deines Homes fehlschlägt und das Login fliegt auf die Nase, weil du kein $HOME hast oder so.
<k1l> wenn er dein verschlüsseltes home nicht öffnen kann, dann kann er sich nicht einloggen. aber verschlüsselung ist nicht meine baustelle
<[4-tea-2]> Einfachste Abhilfe könnte sein, einen neuen User anzulegen, dem sudo-Rechte zu geben, den Original-User zu löschen, neu anzulegen und dann das Backup von DVD oder externer Festplatte wieder einzuspielen.
<pacy__> super das versuch ich gleich .. vielen dank auf euch beiden
<[4-tea-2]> pacy__: da gab's auch noch einen "Backup-Schlüssel"
<[4-tea-2]> Den kriegt man zum Ausdrucken oder irgendwo "sicher weglegen" gezeigt, wenn man sein $HOME verschlüsseln lässt, beim ersten Login. Vielleicht haste den ja noch und der hilft irgendwas?
<[4-tea-2]> Hab ich noch im Kopf, weil ich gerade neu installiert hab. :)
<pacy__> puh stimmt ich kann mich dran erinnen sowas mal aufn kontoauszug geschrieben zu haben bei der installation ... aber das seh ich als unmöglich an den wiederzufinden :D
<[4-tea-2]> Kein Wunder, dass die Behörden bei einer verschlüsselten Festplatte automatisch von einem Verbrecher ausgehen.
<[4-tea-2]> So'n Aufwand betreibt doch keiner ohne Grund. :D
<pacy__> [4-tea-2], wunderbar hat alles funktioniert.. danke
<razor16> hallo
<razor16> ich habe eine Problem mit einer Abhängigkeit von brhl2150nlpr:i386 (Treiber für HL2150N von Brother)
<razor16> http://pastebin.com/vZAyhWdh
<[4-tea-2]> pacy__: Klasse!
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-10
<f31n> hey ich hab folgendes problem: wenn ich mit evolution ein email/kalendereintrag aufmache den normal schließe, verschwindet evolution, aber das fenster bleibt offen ... evolution selber kann ich dann nur killen und neu starten ... wisst ihr was davon?
<bullgard4> Was bewirkt das Kommando »dpkg-reconfigure«? 'man dpkg-recongigure': "DESCRIPTION: "dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures packages after they have already been installed." Was passiert beim "reconfigure"? 
<razor16> Guten Morgen. Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation der Druckertreiber von der Brother-Seite: Er beschwert sich über eine zu alte libc6-Version obwohl die installierte vile
<razor16> viel neuer ist als die die gefordert ist: http://pastebin.com/jpFf6G6b Wer weiß wie ich diese Abfrage übergehen kann?
<fornext> Kann man bei einem bestimmten Administratorbenutzer die automatischen Updates deaktiviereen, so das es beim anderen noch funktioniert
<fornext> ?
<doomas> IMHO gilt das auto-update global
<fornext> Hintergrund: Ich brauche einen Benutzer für Präsentationen wo keine Popups stören können.
<fornext> Autoupdate wäre nur die Notlösung.
<fornext> also die Deaktivierung vom Autoupdate.
<bullgard4> razor16: Da steht: "Abhängigkeitsprobleme." Ich würde zuerst probieren '~$ sudo apt-get update." Wenn das nicht hilft, dann nach Deinem Druckertyp, "ubuntu" und Deiner Fehlermeldung googlen.
<fornext> Notfalls ginge auch ein Desktopuser, aber ich glaube da kommt auch das Autoupdatefenster.
<bullgard4> fornext: '~$ man auto-update; No manual entry for auto-update'.
<fornext> Ich versuche es auf Abends einzuschränken.
<LetoThe2nd> fornext: hmm... google "disable update notifier ubuntu" -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rkzKObuKkw vielleicht?
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's youtube link:  YouTube - Disable Update Manager Autolaunch ~ Ubuntu 10.04 
<LetoThe2nd> fornext: ansonsten mal den rest der google-ergebnisse inhalieren :-)
<fornext> werde mich mal durchwühlen. Das mit dem Icon aus dem yt-Video ist ja schon fast perfekt.
<fornext> thx
<LetoThe2nd> fornext: 1x googling, 5dollars. :-)
<doomas> .oO( http://lmgtfy.com/ )
<bullgard4> Natty gibt die Startmeldung aus: "*Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK] [fail]." Was bedeutet die Folge '[OK] [fail]'?
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: das er es probiert hat und gescheitert ist
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Hm. Warum will natty überhaupt aufhören mit dem Montieren des Netwzwerkdateisystems?
<joschi> z. B. weil die gegenstelle schlicht nicht mehr erreichbar ist und ein "sauberes" aushängen daher nicht mehr möglich ist
<jokrebel> hi
<Mauritz> hallo zusammen, wie kann ich mir die technischen daten meines rechners anzeigen lassen? gibt es ein programm dafür?
<koegs> Mauritz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systeminformationen_ermitteln
<joschi> Mauritz: lshw
<Mauritz> @joschi: lshw zeigt mir auch folgende an: WARNING: you should run this program as super-user
<joschi> Mauritz: und?
<Mauritz> es wird eine lange liste von daten angezeigt
<Mauritz> danke
<Mauritz> gibt's auch ein programm mit GUI dafür?
<joschi> Mauritz: lshw-gtk
<Mauritz> gtk hehe .... installiere ich gerade
<Mauritz> lshw-gtk gibt nur wenige informationen aus, fast gar keine. egal.
<mr_daniel> Gestern habe ich zum ersten mal eine Public-Key-Authentifizierung eingerichtet. Alles funktionierte wunderbar, aber heute ist auf einmal der Nutzeraccount geblockt: in der /etc/shadow steht im Passwortfeld ein '!' anstatt eines '*'
<joschi> Mauritz: dann machst du etwas falsch
<mr_daniel> Was is da schief gelaufen? Blockieren sshd oder login einen Nutzeraccount automatisch wenn etwas 'seltsames' passiert?
<joschi> Mauritz: die warnung, die lshw ausgespuckt hat, gilt übrigens auch für lshw-gtk, wenn du sinnvolle und vollständige informationen erhalten willst
<joschi> mr_daniel: nein, tun sie nicht
<mr_daniel> Das wäre aber blöd, da dieser Nutzer der einzige Zugang zum server für mich ist.
<mr_daniel> Dann muss der Fehler woanders liegen
<Mauritz> sudo lshw-htk
<Mauritz> sudo lshw-gtk
<Mauritz> alles in ordnung, man muss auf den rechner klicken, dann werden andere informationen eingeblendet
<jokrebel> Mauritz: es gibt auch HardInfo
<jokrebel> Mauritz: IIRC sogar bereits installiert
<bullgard4> joschi: Natty gibt in sehr kurzer Zeit hintereinander die beiden Startmeldungen aus: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK] [fail]." In dieser sehr kurzen Zeit soll die Gegenstelle schlicht nicht mehr erreichbar sein, wo sie doch zuerst erreichbar war? Das kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. kannst du das erläutern?
<joschi> bullgard4: schau halt in deine logs, an was er konkret scheitert oder debugge das init script
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe ubuntu 11.04 auf dem laptop meines bruders isntalliert, seit dem geht das wlan nicht
<monkeyD> es soll laut google ein kernel bug sein, aber es gibt ein update der es nicht zu 11.04 geschafft haben soll
<monkeyD> weiss jemand was ich installieren muss, bzw welchen kernel ich installieren muss damit ich den wlan bug nicht mehr habe ?
<bullgard4> monkeyD: Deine Angaben "es soll laut google ein kernel bug sein, aber es gibt ein update der es nicht zu 11.04 geschafft haben soll" sind nicht ausreichend.
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: du bist doch nicht das erste mal hier... laptopmodell, wlanchipsatz, bekannte bugreports usw. usf?
<monkeyD> bin in der uni, wenn ich zuhause bin gebe ich alles durch, es soll aber ein grosser bug in ubuntu 11.04 sein das man wlan probleme hat
<koegs> aaaaah, der große WLAN-Bug!
<LetoThe2nd> supi. tolle ansage, jede menge verlässliche detailinformationen. bis irgendwann dann.
<koegs> ah ne, doch nicht
<bullgard4> joschi: Diese beiden Startmeldungen sind sehr frühe Meldungen und tauchen nicht in /var/log/dmesg und /var/log/syslog auf. Welche Logs meinst Du mit "deine logs" genau? Welches "init script" meinst Du genau?
<monkeyD> kann mir bitte einer sagen wo die messages datei ist die immer in /var/log/ drin war 
<monkeyD> seit 11.04 ist die nicht mehr drin
<Kipferl> hallo
<bullgard4> monkeyD: /var/log/messages existiert in Ubuntu 11.04
<Kipferl> ich habe ein Problem mit miener samba domäne, könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?
<bullgard4> Kipferl: Bitte stelle eine konkrete Frage.
<monkeyD> bei mir nicht :(
<joschi> bullgard4: dein system ist kaputt. "meine" logs enthalten entsprechende informationen. dmesg bspw. alle kernelmeldungen ab dem zeitpunkt, zu welchem der kernel vom bootloader geladen wird. ebenso die boot.log und syslog ab dem zeitpunkt, zu dem rsyslog gestartet wurde
<LetoThe2nd> Kipferl: sagt dir der ausdruck "metafrage" was?
<monkeyD> messages ist die log die alle module auflistet die zur zeit geladen werden, in echtzeit, habe sie immer mit tail -f benutzt
<monkeyD> aber messages ist nicht mehr da
<pog> man soll ein Passwort eingeben, damit dropbox "erweiterete Dateiattribute" nachfuehren kann... find ich vom Prinzip her nicht ungefaehrlich.
<Kipferl> ich habe gestern bei samba berechtigungs einstellungen geändert (force create mode = 775, force directory mode = 775) bei meiner allgemeinen Freigabe. Jetzt hatte ich aber noch irgendwas geändert und ich weis nicht mehr was. Jetzt starte ich heute meinen pc und kann mich nicht mehr anmelden. Zugriff auf server ist ohne Probleme möglich.(ich möchte ergänzen das ich den webmin ab jetzt hasse). 
<Kipferl> es kommt immer sie meldung die domäne ist nicht verfügbar
<Kipferl> hat sich erledigt habe die einstellung gefunden danke trozdem
<LetoThe2nd> schön, wenns so einfach geht :-)
<f31n> hey ich hab folgendes problem: wenn ich mit evolution ein email/kalendereintrag aufmache den normal schließe, verschwindet evolution, aber das fenster bleibt offen ... evolution selber kann ich dann nur killen und neu starten ... wisst ihr was davon?
<bullgard4> f31n: http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/bugs.shtml
<f31n> bullgard4: nichts ... kein befehl liefert mir wärend des fehlers irgendwas aus
<f31n> ich bin gerade auch draufgekommen wenn ich evolution schließe minimiert sichs einfach ins nirvana
<f31n> egal jetzt ob ich n mail/kalendereintrag/kontakt schließe oder evolution selber
<bullgard4> f31n: Der Link, den ich Dir gepostet habe, enthält weiterführende Hinweise zur Lösung Deines Problems.
<bullgard4> f31n: Du hast sicher schon"evolution --help" ausgeführt? Ergibt "--debug=FILE Send the debugging output of all components to a file.".
<f31n> bullgard4: jo mit --debug bleibt die datei leer
<f31n> ebenso wie mit allen anderen debugmethoden die ich da jetzt probiert hab
<bullgard4> f31n: http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/bugs.shtml: "How to Report Bugs: Using Bugzilla is the best way to report bugs." Wahrscheinlich ist dort Dein Fehler schon beschrieben.
<anonymus> #studio-amsterdam-radio.com
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe gelesen, man kann DVDs rippen, komprimieren und dann brennen. Kann ich fürs Rippen zunächst K3B verwenden? Es wird angeboten, aber funktioniert es auch? Benutze Ubuntu 10.04. Normal brennen kann ich nicht, weil die Quelldatei zu groß ist für den Datenträger. 
<bullgard4> animax: K3B funktioniert bei den meisten Leuten besser als konkurrierende Programme.
<animax> bullgard4: Mh, also könnte ich es mal ausprobieren. Was nehme ich am besten zum komprimieren?
<bullgard4> animax: diese Frage ist nicht eindeutig zu beantworten. Die richtige Antwort hängt u. a. davon ab, wie Du mit K3B rippst.
<bullgard4> Außerdem hängt die Antwort davon ab, welche Inhalte von der DVD Du weglassen kannst und willst. Außerdem davon, welchen Komprmiß Du zwischen Kompressionsgrad und Qualität des Ausgangssignals Du eingehen willst.
<mtron> @animax: k9copy hat eine brauchbare shrink funktion
<animax> bullgard4: Is ne DVD mit Video Tutorials, nem entsprechenden Menu und ein paar Beispiel-Dateien einer 3D-Suite zum Üben. Die Ausgabequalität sollte nicht zu schlecht sein und weglassen will ich eigentlich gar nichts.
<animax> mtron: shrink = komprimieren?
<mtron> ja
<mtron> http://tips4linux.com/shrink-dvd-images-in-linux/
<JeffJohnson> howdy
<JeffJohnson> wie änder ich die compiz hotkeys? Seit dem update auf 11.x hab ich irgend 'n merkwürdigen compiz hotkey auf windows-taste+W, welcher nicht bei den gnome tastaturkürzeln eingetragen ist
<koegs> JeffJohnson: per ccsm
<bullgard4> animax: Dann hängt die richtige Antwort immer noch von den auf Deiner DVD im Original verwendeten Codern für Audio und Video ab. Die solltest Du vor dem Rippen ermitteln.
<animax> bullgard4: Ähm, wie finde ich das raus?
<bullgard4> animax: i.) Manchmal steht so etwas im Begleitheft zur DVD. ii. Manchmal gibt es diese Informationen zu der betreffenden DVD im Internet. iii.) Es gibt Analysewerkzeuge (Programme) dafür. Ich kenne deren Namen aber nicht auswendig.
<JeffJohnson> koegs: thx, habs nach 7min suchen nicht gefunden was genau den hotkey ccsm belegt, ich benutz jetzt einfach wieder openbox, alles total fucked-up:P
<animax> bullgard: Könnten das hier schon alle Infos zu den Codecs sein? http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/eLearning/galileodesignblender25dasumfassendetraining.html (unter dem Bild der DVD-Packung, MPEG-2@3500 kbps usw.).
<shetlandpony> animax's url: http://tinyurl.com/6b3wl89 | Galileo Design: Blender 2.5 Das umfassende Training
<bullgard4> animax: "PAL (1024 x 768) | 25,000 fps | MPEG-2@3500 kbps + MPEG-2@3815 kbps | AC-3@448 kbps | 3.9GB" <-- ja, das sind die gesuchten Informationen.
<animax> bullgard4: Ah, ok. Danke.
<animax> Danke nochmal. Muss den Rechner neu starten, damit k9copy im Menu auftaucht. Bis dann.
<Clochard> #chanbot
<dreamon_> Wenn ich auf Orte klicke une einen Ordner wähle, startet dieser mit Konqueror anstelle von Nautilus.. Wo kann ich denn das einstellen?
<jokrebel> cu
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Versuch mal: In Synaptic das Paket "gnome" installieren.
<dreamon_> bullgard4, Ok.. installation läuft.. war nicht installiert
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Ich bin nicht sicher, daß das den gewünschten Erfolg bringt. Deshalb: "Versuch mal: " Aber eine weitere Idee habe ich nicht.
<animax> Hallo nochmal, geht ums Kopieren einer DVD mit k9copy. Kriege direkt ne Fehlermeldung: http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/5291/dvd2y.png. Benutze Ubuntu 10.04. 
<animax> Woran kann das liegen?
<animax> DVD kann aber ansonsten normal abgespielt werden und das Brennen einer ISO mit k3b ging auch. Abhängigkeiten müssten alle installiert sein, außer dieses ominöse 'growisofs', das aber auf ubuntuusers.de nicht erwähnt wird.
<animax> Im Terminal kommt dazu keine Meldung.
<dreamon_> bullgard4, Habs installiert.. startet immer noch konqueror ;)
<bullgard4> dreamon_: ich weiß keine Lösung. Du könntest noch in #kubuntu-de fragen.
<moritz__> Kann man unter Unity ein Programm das unter Wine läuft zum Starter hinzufügen? Irgendwie scheine ich dafür zu blöd^^ Im Dash findet man die Programme ja nicht und wenn es geäffnet ist kann ich nur bei dem Wine-Icon anklicken, dass ich es im Starter behalten will. Ne Idee?
<animax> mtron: Du hattest ja k9copy empfohlen. Kannst Du mir was zu meiner Fehlermeldung sagen?
<animax> mtron:  Bin gerade auch etwas vewirrt wegen der Abhängigkeiten. Hier: http://www.pro-linux.de/cgi-bin/DBApp/check.cgi?ShowApp..12279.100http://www.pro-linux.de/cgi-bin/DBApp/check.cgi?ShowApp..12279.100  stehen noch eine Reihe, die ich aber wohl nicht alle installiert habe und die auch nicht in der Synaptic angeboten werden.
<shetlandpony> animax's url: http://tinyurl.com/692ve7l | Pro-Linux: Informationen zu K9Copy
<animax> Was soll immer diese url-Angabe vom Pony?
<lookbehind> Das ist eine Erinnerung an dich, dass du lange URLs abkürzen sollst
<animax> Wie soll ich das machen?
<bullgard4> animax: Das ist eine Tiny-URL. Das ist eine Abkürzung Deiner langen URL. Sie stellt aber ein Risiko dar.
<lookbehind> geht über http://tinyurl.com, ich bin aber auch kein Fan davon...
<bullgard4> animax: Am besten, du ignorierst diese Meldungen von shetlandpony.
<animax> Ok.
<animax> Mh, komme ich noch weiter mit k9copy oder muss ein anderes Programm ausprobieren?
<bullgard4> animax: Die Meldung http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/5291/dvd2y.png könnte bedeuten, daß k9copy den Kopierswschutz der DVD nicht überwinden kann. (Ich habe k9copy lange nicht benutz.)
<animax> bullgard4. Kann ich auch erst ein ISO anfertigen (z.B. mit k3b) und dann k9copy starten, um das ISO zu shrinken?
<animax> Bei Eingabe kann man ja auch ISO-Image auswählen.
<animax> Oder versuchen mit k3b zu rippen und dann mit k9copy zu shrinken?
<bullgard4> animax: Ja, das kann sein.
<bullgard4> animax: Wenn Du mit k3b gerippt hast, dann ist es in den meisten Fällen keine gute Idee, mit k9copy zu shrinken.
<bullgard4> animax: Du hast doch oben gesagt, daß Du die Qualität nicht verringern willst. Shrinken bedeutet stets einen Qualitätsverlust.
<animax> bullgard4: "Shrinken bedeutet stets einen Qualitätsverlust.". Ja, aber mir bleibt ja keine andere Möglichkeit, wenn ich die DVD irgendwie wieder auf eine DVD pressen will, oder? 
<animax> bullgard4: Und das mit dem Rippen ist wohl auch keine gute Idee, denn wennn es am Kiopierschutz liegt, der wird ja wahrscheinilch von k3b ins ISO mitübernommen, oder? 
<bullgard4> animax: Wenn Du eine DVD 1:1 auf eine andere DVD kopierst, dann tritt kein Qulitätsverlust auf (wenn Du Dein Handwerk verstehst).
<bullgard4> Wird nicht ins ISO übernommen.
<animax> bullgard4: Quelldatei ist größer als die Ziel-DVD ...
<bullgard4> Dann mußt Du eine größere Ziel-DVD-nehmen.
<animax> bullgard4: Habe nur ein Single-Layer Laufwerk.
<bullgard4> Stand in den Informationen aus dem Internet nicht etwas von 4,7 GB?
<animax> Nee, die DVD hat 4,8.
<moritz__> Ich habe auf dem Desktop einen Starter mit folgendem Befehl angelegt: env WINEPREFIX="/home/moritz/.wine" wine C:\\Programme\\XLM\ Software\\xxx.exe Die Exe-Datei wird auch erfolgreich gestartet. Aber wie kann ich jetzt damit eine konkrete Datei öffnen? Also wie muss ich den Pfad zu der zu öffnenden Datei angeben?
<lookbehind> moritz_: Ohne es jetzt zu wissen, hast du mal versucht den Pfad einfach hinten mit dran zu schreiben? Durch eine Leerzeichen getrennt?
<animax> bullgard4: Wenn das Rippen mit k3b klappen sollte, haste einen Tipp für mich, womit ich dann komprimieren kann, wenn nicht mit k9copy?
<moritz__> lookbehind, jepp das hat leider nicht gefunzt. Habe ihn komplett angegeben, also /home/moritz/....
<moritz__> in " " funzt auch nicht
<lookbehind> hm, dann weiß ich auch nich...
<moritz__> Muss doch irgend eine "Stadard-Syntax" geben aber kann dazu nix finden
<moritz__> lookbehind, in der Konsole genau das gleiche... Wenn ich da einfach den Pfad zur Datei angebe öffnet auch nur das Programm ohne die angegebene Datei... hm
<bullgard4> animax: Mein Tipp ist, auf der Festplatte die ISO-Datei in eine normale Datei umzuwandeln, sie zu editieren (irgendwelchen Quark zu löschen) , so daß Du mit 100 MB weniger auskommst und dann diese entschlackte Datei auf Deine DVD zu brennen.
<animax> bullgard4: Ähm, "die ISO-Datei in eine normale Datei umzuwandeln, sie zu editieren", wie geht das?
<animax> bulllgard4: Wenn das Rippen klappen sollte, habe ich dann nicht schon Zugriff auf den Inhalt und könnte Sachen löschen?
<bullgard4> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cd-Images
<tellerrand> <animax> vielleicht hilft dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ISO_Master
<tellerrand> ?
<deem> ,iso?
<shetlandpony> Fuehre folgenden Befehl aus um ein ISO Image zu mounten: sudo mount -o loop myimage.iso <mountpoint>
<animax> DVD-Rip funktioniert schon mal nicht. k3b reaiert nicht, nachdem die DVD eingelegt wurde. 
<bullgard4> afk
<deem> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CD-Images?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Ziso%20Zimag
<deem> animax: du kannst auch ganz einfach dd nutzen um ein image von einer cd zu erstellen
<deem> bzw direkt eine iso, die du dann sogar mounten kannst
<animax> deem: Ja, das mit dem Mounten habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Wollte nochmal gucken, ob ich  nicht doch alles auf DVD kriege ...
<animax> ... gebrannt kriege.
<linux4ever> hi
<lookbehind> Willkommen :)
<linux4ever> Ich habe ein Problem: Mein Laptop wacht seit dem update auf 11.04 nicht mehr aus dem Standby auf. (Genauere Informationen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/laptop-erwacht-nicht-wieder-aus-dem-standby/)
<linux4ever> Was kann ich tun?
<fanti> hallo, ich hab ein komisches verhalten seit dem upgrade auf 11.04: ich haben ein shell-skript zum starten eines servers, das gleichzeitig ein tail -f auf das logfile startet. im grunde "./startserver && tail -f /var/log....". wenn ich das skript via CTRL+C beende, dann bekommt der server-prozess ein SIG_TERM ab, anstatt nur tail -f zu beenden.
<deem> hat da mittlerweile mal jemand ne idee zu? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/apache-svn-repo-dav-svn/
<fanti> vor dem upgrade auf 11.04 war das verhalten noch nicht so
<speckmade> ich habe hier das Problem, das im GDM-Anmeldebildschirm jemand an den Hilfstechnologie-Einstellungen gespielt hat oder so und nun Tastatureingaben nichtmehr beim GDM ankommen. Habe schon den Magnifier deinstalliert und die Bildschirmtastatur deaktiviert und damit wieder ein freieres Sichtfeld bekommen - aber Tastatureingaben kommen immernoch nicht an, sprich: keine Passworteingabe möglich und damit kein Anmelden möglich.
<deem> fanti: ich rate jetzt einfach mal und behaupte, dass er dir beide befehle in einem prozess öffnet, womit dieses verhalten logisch wäre
<dadrc> deem, kannst du nicht die Dateien, die in / liegen sollen, in OrdnerC packen?
<linux4ever> Weiß jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?
<deem> dadrc: nein, weil dann die struktur futsch ist
<fanti> deem: hmm aber das gleiche skript hat sich vor dem upgrade anders verhalten? da muss sich etwas geaendert haben??
<deem> dadrc: das war auch nur en beispiel. da liegen sehr viel mehr ordner drin, als nur 2.
<dadrc> deem, klar, aber das Prinzip wär ja das gleiche: keine Dateien in /, alle Probleme gelöst
<deem> fanti: das kann sein, dass natty das nun anders macht. du solltest trotzdem mal schauen ob unter "ps faux" deine befehle unter nur einer prozess id geführt werden
<deem> dadrc: we gesagt. das geht nicht
<deem> dadrc: ich kann dir ordnerstruktur nicht ändern
<deem> die*
<dadrc> deem, dann fürchte ich, wenn es mit deiner Lösung nicht geht, ist es so nicht machbar
<animax> bulllgard4: Oh Gott, ist mir vielleicht wieder ein megapeinlicher Fehler passiert? Ich habe nämlich die leere DVD nicht formatiert. Funktioniert k3b deshalb nicht?
<animax> Ach, bist wech.
<animax> Mh, nee müsste son Programm eigentlich selbst machen ...
<deem> animax: ist das eine DVD-RW?
<deem> dadrc: nein funktioniert leider nicht, aber wie kann dav_svn nur so strikt sein?
<deem> dadrc: kennst du vielleicht eine andere möglichkeit, mit dem man das so bereitstellen kann, wie ich das möchte?
<animax> deem: Ja. Aber vergesst, was ich geschrieben habe, die Hitze drückt mir auf den Kopf. Es geht ja wegen dem Größenunterschied von Quelldatei und Zielmedium schon nicht.
<dadrc> deem, wenn du das Struktur nicht ändern kannst, fällt mir da nichts ein, sorry.
<fanti> deem: die pid ist eine andere. hat sich an der default shell etwas geaendert mit dem upgrade?
<LetoThe2nd> sehr interessant. wenn man ls auf einen ordner loslässt auf sd-karte (FAT) in dem ~30.000 files sind, gehts auf 100% cpu und hängt sich auf.
 * koegs sucht das fragezeichen
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: warum? ;-)
<animax> deem: Gibt's denn Probleme bei DVD-RWs mit k3b?
<deem> animax: wüsste nicht. ich hab aber auch kein kde und somit kein k3b.
<deem> fanti: du meinst, beide befehle haben eine andere pid und sind nicht unter einer zusammengefasst?
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: dachte an support-channel und das man da fragen stellen müsste
<NTQ> ich finde die einstellung loop-Filter beim vlc nicht wie es hier steht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC#h-264-Videos-ruckeln
<NTQ> kann die durch irgend einen grund fehlen?
<Skywolf76> Hallo, ich habe Probleme, ein NFS zu mounten. Hat jemand davon Ahnung>
<nevchen> ,frag? Skywolf76 
<shetlandpony> Skywolf76: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<nevchen> ,nfs? Skywolf76 
<shetlandpony> Skywolf76, NFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Skywolf76> ok, ich kann mit showmount das Verzeichnis sehen.
<Skywolf76> Aber mein Mount bekommt einen TIMEOUT
<NTQ> hat sich erledigt
<CypherFrank> Hallo Leute, ich möchte bei der Verbesserung von Ubuntu als Entwickler mitwirken. Entsprechend habe ich mir schon einen Launchpad-Account angelegt. Wie geht es dann weiter?  
<fanti> deem: richtig, beide haben eine jeweils eigene pid
<k1l> CypherFrank: du suchst dir einen bereich aus, bei dem du mithelfen möchtest/kannst und sprichst das entsprechende team an. aber bespricht man besser im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<CypherFrank> Danke.
<koegs> fn'Skywolf76: "showmount -e <server>" zeigt die exports?
<Skywolf76> ja
<koegs> portmap ist in /etc/hosts.allow freigeschaltet? in /etc/exports richtig definiert?
<koegs> ansonsten mal die meldung von mount in ein nopaste
<Skywolf76> hmmm, ich bekomme langsam eine Idee: Von einem Rechner klappt es, von zwei anderen nicht. Ein Unterschied ist, dass der eine Rechner per Kabel an den Server angeschlossen ist, bei den anderen beiden ein WLAN dazwischen haengt.
<Skywolf76> $ sudo mount -v stora:/home/0common /media/stora
<Skywolf76> mount: no type was given - I'll assume nfs because of the colon
<Skywolf76> mount.nfs: timeout set for Tue May 10 22:39:03 2011
<Skywolf76> mount.nfs: text-based options: 'addr=192.168.0.42'
<deem> fanti: dann solltest du mal testweise schauen, was passiert wenn du den tail prozess über eine shell killst, ob dann die andere shell wieder "entsperrt" wird oder weiterhin von dem ersten befehl beansprucht wird.
<deem> ,paste? Skywolf76 
<shetlandpony> Skywolf76: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<hans_im_haus> hi
<Skywolf76> sorry, nopaste, ist das ein Webservice, in den ich sowas rein posten kann?
<Skywolf76> Bin schon etwas langsam heute
<k1l> ,nopasten? Skywolf76 
<shetlandpony> Skywolf76: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<hans_im_haus> gibt es unter ubuntu auch tv-software welche timeshift und teletext beherscht. me-tv kann leider beides nicht ...
<Skywolf76> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386311/
<fanti> deem: wenn ich nur den tail -f prozess per "kill <pid>" beende, dann laeuft der server weiter, d.h. bekommt kein sig_term ab
<moritz__> hans_im_haus, MythTV sollte das eig. können
<Skywolf76> koegs, koennte das mit dem WLAN den Unterschied machen? Wobei, alle Rechner, egal ob LAN oder WLAN, haben IP Adressen im 192.168.0.x Raum
<hans_im_haus> moritz__: läuft myth-tv wie ein normales ubuntu-programm im fenster, sodass ich während dem surfen schauen kann, oder ist das eine eigene distribution für media-center pcs?
<deem> fanti: nund was macht die shell? "entsperrt" sie sich?
<fanti> deem: ja, zeigt wieder den prompt an und ist benutzbar
<moritz__> hans_im_haus, gibt beides: Mythbuntu ist ne eigene Distribution, die nur auf Fernsehen etc. ausgelegt ist. MythTV ansich gibt es auch als "Programm"
<moritz__> hans_im_haus, http://www.mythtv.org/
<koegs> Skywolf76: solange die netze ordentlich definiert sind, sollte das kein Problem machen
<hans_im_haus> moritz__: ok, mal schauen. bin von meiner tv-software unter windows nämlich schwer verwöhnt, die es mir ermöglich (timeshift sei dank) ganze spielfilme im tv NACHDEM ich sie geschaut habe, noch zu kopieren. 
<koegs> hängen die rechner im WLAN oder ist ne WAN-Brücke dazwischen?
<moritz__> hans_im_haus, ich denke MythTV wird Dich da kaum im Stich lassen. Mythbuntu ist da aber sicher die NOCH bessere Variante
<fanti> deem: zwei kollegen von mir, ebenfalls mit 11.04 koennen das verhalten reproduzieren. ein anderer kollege, der das upgrade noch nicht hat auf 11.04, hat ein anderes verhalten. es scheint also wirklich eine aenderung zu sein, die mit dem upgrade kam
<hans_im_haus> moritz__: mal schauen - die installation scheint mir etwas kompliziert wenn ich mir den artikel im wiki von ubuntuusers anschaue. 
<hans_im_haus> moritz__: werds jedenfalls mal testen - danke für den tipp!
<moritz__> hans_im_haus, gerne, bin ja froh auch mal jemandem hier helfen zu können :D
<hwolff> hallo
<hwolff> sorry, wurde rausgeschmissen, war vorhin Skywolf hier
<deem> fanti: sehr seltsam. schau mal in die release notes. vielleicht taucht da was auf
<koegs> hwolff: wenn die netze ordentlich definiert sind, sollte das kein problem machen, ist ne firewall dazwischen, WLAN-Bridge? guck evtl. mal mit wireshark wo es hängen bleibt
<t3sl4b1n1456456> hallo pinguine! wie kann ich ein live-iso-image in mein grub innerhalb einer wubi installion einfügen. ich möchte also das live image nicht von usb oder cd booten sondern von hdd über einen grubeintrag.
<hwolff> irc laeuft nun in einem screen auf einem anderen Rechner. So sollte ich wenigstens nicht mehr jedes mal raus fliegen...
<sky1> wie könnte ich ein repository erstellen, dass sich nicht spiegeln soll, da es kein online verbindung gibt sondern einfach mal 17 gb ca ... und das ich dieses dann für mein testnetz nutzen kann... was gibt es da für möglichkeiten?
<animax> Kann jemand was mit dieser Fehlermeldung anfangen? http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/1580/dvd3h.png. Wollte gerade mit K3B ein ISO-Image brennen.
<Gulaschkanone> Sowas hat Brasero und Xfburn bei mir auch
<Gulaschkanone> scheint ein Bug in cdrecord zu sein, wenn das nicht als root oder so läuft
<koegs> hwolff: ist dein netzwerk überall so zuverlässig? dann wundert mich ein timeout nicht
<animax> Gulaschkanone: Meinst Du damit, ich soll den Brennprozess im Terminal starten?
<Gulaschkanone> Nein, und auch nicht als root
<Gulaschkanone> Den Fehler kann man eigentlich ignorieren, du musst das Laufwerk halt von Hand öffnen
<Gulaschkanone> Also nicht weiter tragisch
<hwolff> koegs doch, das Netzwerk ist schon zuverlaessig. Aber eine Tastenkombination, die bei meinem Rechner einen neuen Tab oeffnet, macht hier das Fenster zu.
<t3sl4b1n1456456> funktioniert den dieses "loopback" in einem wubi grub zum booten einer iso überhaupt?
<hwolff> Ich habe gerade Wireshark installiert, nur dass mir das leider herzlich wenig sagt.
<animax> Gulaschkanone: Von Hand öffnen? Du meinst im Nautilus auf das Laufwerk klicken und dann K3B starten?
<Gulaschkanone> Nein
<Gulaschkanone> animax: Ich rede von dem kleinen Knöpfchen auf dem Laufwerk  :P
<Fuchs> animax: Du bist in den falschen Gruppen, vermute ich 
<Fuchs> animax: Ausgabe von   groups   bitte
<animax> Gulaschkanone: ??? Die im Laufwerk befindliche DVD wird nicht gebrannt ... Es kommt die oben sichtbare Fehlermeldung.
<Fuchs> animax: ansonsten: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/K3b#Problemloesungen 
<Fuchs> entweder hat das Device die falschen Permissions oder Dein Benutzer
<Fuchs> fuer beides steht da die Loesung
<Gulaschkanone> animax: Bei Brasero, K3b und Xfburn kam bei mir am Ende auch immer, dass die CD /DVD nicht ausgeworfen werden kann, wegen irgendwelchen Rechten. Das Zeug selbst war aber immer gebrann
<Gulaschkanone> animax: Ach, jetzt seh ich, was das Problem ist
<kirsten> hallo, wenn ich von meine externen festpladde auf meinen desktop kopieren möchte, dann bekomme ich einen input/output -fehler und das kpieren bricht ab. fsck /dev/sdm1 ergibt:  sauber, 145141/12214272 Dateien, 34349222/48839600 Blöcke
<Gulaschkanone> Der fängt erst garnicht an zu brennen
<animax> Gulaschkanone: Nein, der Brennprozess wird nicht gestaret, darum geht es mir.
<kirsten> sorry, kopieren
<Gulaschkanone> animax: Sorry, bin heut neben der Spur, Prüfungen und so
<Gulaschkanone> BTW, ich kann ab und zu  folgendes Verhalten feststellen: Wenn ich Xubuntu herunterfahre, erscheint beim Shutdown sporadisch eine Ausgabe, die mir nach einem Kernel panic aussieht. Das ganze kann man aber nicht lesen, weil der Rechner dann ausgeht. Steht in einem Log file drin, was dort passiert ist?
<hans_im_haus> microsoft hat skype gekauft ...
<Fuchs> ,ot? hans_im_haus 
<shetlandpony> hans_im_haus: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Gulaschkanone> Ragequit?
<kirsten> ja, genau! Dies ist ein Supportchannel!
<animax> Fuchs: Kann es sein, dass ich hier noch was einstellen muss. http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/4133/dvd4.png 
<animax> Fuchs: Einen Pfad "Einstellungen -> K3b einrichten -> Erweitert -> Manuelle Auswahl des Brennprogramms" gibt's leider nicht (der letzte Punkt taucht nicht im Menu auf). 
<Fuchs> animax: mach ein apply, und dann noch mal: Gib mir die Ausgabe von   groups 
<animax> Fuchs: Bitte nochmal in Dummy-Sprech.
<Fuchs> animax: mach eine Konsole auf, schreib groups, drueck enter, kopier die Ausgabe, wenn weniger als 3 zeilen: hier einfuegen. 
<deem> t3sl4b1n1456456: wubi will man nicht nutzen und du wirst hier wohl keinen support dazu bekommen, weil das niemand supporten möchte
<animax> Fuchs: max@987654321:~$ groups
<animax> max adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<animax> max@987654321:~$ 
<sky1> wie kann  ich ein zertifikat fest in ubuntu installieren?
<sky1> ein perl plugin soll per ldap ne ssl anfrage können 
<t3sl4b1n1456456> jup verstehe ich sehr gut. würde das auch gerne mit ner richtigen installation umsetzten. leider geht das aber an diesem rechner nicht.
<Fuchs> animax: gut, cdrom ist dabei. Drueck da apply und probier dann noch einmal. 
<animax> Fuchs: Wo soll ich 'apply' drücken? Im K3B-Setup? Bei cdrdao oder bei cdrecord? 
<Fuchs> unten am Fenster
<Fuchs> wo das Schluesselchen ist
<animax> Fuchs: also nix ändern?
<Fuchs> hm
<t3sl4b1n1456456> gibt es denn einen wubi-channel? :P
<Fuchs> doch
<Fuchs> mach mal die Haken rein. Alle. 
<Fuchs> kann sein, dass Ubuntu das in der Tat haben muss. In dem Fall haben die packager geschlafen
<animax> Fuchs: Also oben auch bei Device? Und bei 'Use burning group' auch?
<Fuchs> bei allen 4 
<animax> Fuchs: http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1568/dvd5.png
<Fuchs> animax: Konsole auf, sudo groupadd burning 
<Fuchs> animax: dann noch mal 
<Fuchs> und wenn das sauber durchlief:   sudo gpasswd -a max burning 
<Fuchs> und dann neu einloggen 
<animax> Fuchs: Ok, erst wurde die Legitimation verlangt, die habe ich eingegeben, jetzt sieht es so aus: http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/7332/dvd6.png
<Fuchs> ja, nun duerfen alle Nutzer in der Gruppe buring brav brennen
<Fuchs> also packst Du mit obigem Befehl Deinen max da rein, und loggst den neu ein
<Fuchs> dann sollte es gehen
<animax> Fuchs: max@987654321:~$ sudo gpasswd -a max burning
<animax> Benutzer max wird zur Gruppe burning hinzugefügt.
<animax> max@987654321:~$ 
<animax> Fuchs: Und nun?
<Fuchs> neu einloggen. Den prompt musst Du mir uebrigens nicht jedes mal zeigen, den kenne ich langsam :p 
<animax> Fuchs: Sorry, ich stehe auf dem Schlauch. Wo soll ich mich neu einloggen?
<Fuchs> in die graphische Oberflaeche
<Fuchs> ausloggen, einloggen. Ich kann auch sagen "starte Deinen Rechner neu", das funktioniert zwar auch, aber ich fands uebertrieben
<animax> Fuchs: In welche GUI? Von meinem OS?
<Fuchs> ARG
<Fuchs> start den REchner neu. 
<Fuchs> Dann muss ich es nicht erklaeren. 
<Gulaschkanone> :D
<animax> Fuchs: Mh, ok. Sorry. Ich muss mich ja sonst nicht einloggen, nur wenn der Bildschirmschoner angegangen ist.
<animax> Fuchs: Also, der Bildschirm geht irgendwann aus, wenn ich nichts mache, und dann muss ich mich wieder einloggen, um weiterarbeiten zu können, das meine ich. Werde dann jetzt die Kiste neu starten.
<spotty> moin
<animax> Fuchs: Werde gleich mal testen, ob es nun funktioniert. Muss die DVD nochmal brennen, weil ich sie im .tmp-Ordner liegen hatte und beim Kopieren in einen anderen Ordner ständig ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.
<animax> Was heißt es , wenn die Namen der User kursiv und schwach grau sind?
<sky1> wie kann ich ein zertifikat mit openssl für ubuntu installieren?
<sky1> hab das zertifikat schon im pem format vorliegen 
<dakira> sky1: wo und fuer was soll das zertifikat denn genutzt werden?
<sky1> ein plugin soll auf einen ldap dienst per ssl zugreifen ..
<sky1> brauch ich dafür überhaupt eins?
<dakira> sky1: wenn du willst, dass keine fehlermeldungen kommen, b rauchst du gueltige zertifikate. wo die zertifikate liegen ist von dienst zu dienst unterschiedlich. das musst du in der dokumentation nachlesen
<sky1> es ist ein plugin das eine ldap abfrage startet, bloß kann man diesem nicht exiplizit ein zertifikat zuweisen... muss ich das irgendwie global auf ubuntu einrichten?... oder brauch ich kein zertifikat 
<dakira> sky1: ein plugin fuer was?
<sky1> er sucht nach usern, denen er zugriff auf einen webservice gewährt (ist request tracker)
<elementz> tach allerseits. kennt sich jemand von euch gut mit vim aus? ich kann pötzlich kein ö mehr im insert modus eingeben. unter vim springt er einfach zurück in den normalen modus, unter gvim bekomme ich die meldung "this filetype is currently _not_supported_". was kann das sein? ein plugin? sonstwas?
<dakira> sky1: Du musst mal konkret werden. Von was fuer einem Plugin fuer was fuer eine Software sprichst du und auf was fuer einen lsap server greift die zu. soll ich das alles erraten?
<sky1> es geht um einen windows server ... aber das ist nicht der punkt... ich will wissen, ob man für eine ldap ssl abfrage. ein zertifikat braucht oder nicht ..... die abfrage is ähnlich der ldapsearch syntax 
<k1l> elementz: vlt nen layout problem?
<elementz> k1l: inwiefern? tastaturlayout, oder was meinst du? wo könnte ich nachschauen?
<k1l> elementz: ja, oder das encoding kann mit ö nicht umgehen
<k1l> elementz: aber vim ist nicht so meine baustelle :)
<sky1> dakira: habe extra mal den win server außen vorgelassen.. da hier relativ ungehalten reagiert wird ....
<elementz> k1l: :) ok ich schau mal ob ich was dazu ergoogeln kann
<dakira> sky1: wenn du's mir nicht sagen kannst, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Also die Kernfrage ist: wer oder was (genau) stellt eine Anfrage an wen. Und es ist genau der Punkt, was fuer ein server das ist. Laeuft da ein self-signed certificate? Dann musst du die zugehoerige CA beim client vorhalten.. nur was ist der client. Wenn du mir mal vernuenftige informationen geben wuerdest, koennt eioch dir wahrscbheinlich sofort antworten. google mal nach "rich
<animax> Ich kriege lamgsam die Krise. Ist noch jemand da, der mir was zum Brennen von DVDs, K3b usw. sagen kann? K3B brennt mir jetzt nach den Setup-Änderungen, die ich mit Fuchs vorgenommen habe das ISO-Image immer in zwei Dateien, eine 4 GB groß, die andere mit dem Rest.
<deem> animax: was brennst du da überhaupt?
<animax> deem: Ne Trainings-DVD, die 4,8 GB hat.
<animax> deem: Für Blender 2.5, 3D-Programm.
<deem> hm...
<deem> animax: ich würde sagen du könntest die Funktion "Überbrennen" aktivieren, wenn k3b sowas kann.
<Antiqua> hat cdrkit immer noch das problem mit den maximal 4GB?
<sky1> dakira: okay also der server ist windows 2008 .. da ist ein CA service installiert...  und nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen: http://www.christowles.com/2010/11/enable-ldap-over-ssl-ldaps-on-windows.html.. das klappt auch alles ganz gut .. so der client ist ein ubuntu server lts 10.04 mit dem programm request tracker und einem authentifizeirungsplugin, das man auf ssl umstellen kann . ich weiß a..
<sky1> ber nicht wie.... 
<animax> deem: Fuchs und ich haben das Setup in K3B so geändert, dass das Programm überhaupt erstmal anfängt zu brennen, das hat es nämlich nicht getan. Beim Lesen der Quelldatei splittet es mir das ISO jetzt in zwei Teile ... 
<sky1> Dakira: falsch: ich weiß nicht ob ich ein zertifikat brauch oder nicht... das plugin hilft mir da auch wenig weiter, da es keine fehlermeldung bekommt.. sondern womöglich einen flallback auf port 389 macht ... lt. tshark und perfmon 
<deem> animax: das hab ich mitbekommen. hast du die überbrennen funktion aktiviert?
<animax> Antiqua: KA, kenne mich nicht aus.
<animax> deem: Keine Ahnung.
<animax> deem: Nein, ist nicht aktiviert.
<sky1> Dakira : wo kann ich das sehen ob es ein selbst signiert worden ist?
<deem> animax: dann aktivier es mal und versuchs nochmal
<animax> deem: Ich muss jetzt wohl erstmal das Programm dazu bewegen, mir wieder ZUSAMMNEHÄNGENDE ISOs zu lesen.
<sky1> Dakira: www.bestpractical.com ... das ist der web service ... und das ist das plugin: http://search.cpan.org/~zordrak/RT-Authen-ExternalAuth-0.08/
<Antiqua> animax, cdrkit ist das paket in ubuntu, wo wodim und genisoimage (also die eigentlichen brennprogramme) drinn sind und da gibts/gabs unter anderem einen fehler, daß die maximal 4GB-isos  brennen können.
<animax> deem: Also entweder die Setup-Änderungen aufs Neue ändern oder das Programm neu installieren.
 * elementz sits in the corner, weeps a bit. and ponders if he should rather use emacs
<sky1> Dakira: kannst du mir helfen.. oder was bräuchtest us noch für infos?
<deem> ,ot? elementz 
<shetlandpony> elementz: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<deem> ,german? elementz 
<shetlandpony> elementz: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<elementz> deem: jaja, falscher channel.
<deem> elementz: ;P
<animax> Antiqua: Wir haben die Berechtigung für cdrdao und cdrecord ins Setup eingetragen. Seitdem LIEST [nicht BRENNT, wie gesagt, zum Brennen bin ich noch gar nciht gekommen) K3B die DVD in zwei ISOs hinein. 
 * elementz sits in the corner a wonders why there is always a cop in the channel when you don't need one
<elementz> ;-)
<addiks> hi, weiss hier jemand was zu tun ist wenn sich das apple bluetooth-keyboard wie ein numpad verhält? (alle Tasten tot bis auf L,K,J,O,I,U,9,8,7 => 1,2,3,4...)
<deem> elementz: ich bin kein cop und erst recht kein op
<elementz> deem: ja ich weiss. war auch nur nen scherz
<deem> addiks: num lock deaktivieren?
<addiks> das keyboard hat ja garkein numpad/-lock
<k1l> addiks: vlt eine tastenkombi?
<addiks> Auch [fn] bewirkt garnichts, auch die Umschalt-LED ist tot.
<animax> Was war nochmal der Befehl, um gezielt nach einem installierten Programm im Terminal zu suchen?
<rumpe1> animax, which, find, locate...
<animax> rumpe1: Danke. cdrecord ist in der /bin. Waum taucht es dann nicht in der Synaptic auf?
<rumpe1> animax, weil es möglicherweise nicht mit dem paketnamen übereinstimmt, sondern lediglich in einem paket enthalten ist
<animax> rumpe1: OK.
<rumpe1> dpkg -S cdrecord →  das paket heißt wodim
<noggo> hallo leute
<animax> rumpe1: Muss ich eigentlich BEIDE Programme in der Gruppe eingetragen haben? http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8020/dvd7.png
<animax> (cdrdao + cdrecord)
<deem> animax: das is doch gnome? magst du nicht einfach brasero nehmen? :D
<animax> deem: Na ja, ich hatte jetzt halt K3B ausprobiert. Ist ja nicht gerade ein Exot, sollte also doch irgendwie gehen, oder?
<deem> naja. da kann ich dir nur bedingt helfen :D
<animax> Und die GUI ist auch sehr ansprechend, finde ich.
<animax> deem: Du kommst mit Brasero gut klar?
<rumpe1> animax, ich nehm auch lieber k3b als brasero, aber weiß leider nicht, was du eigentlich vorhast/ wo die probleme sind. Und imageshack scheint bei mir auch grad nicht zu gehen.
<noggo> kennt jemand eine seite wo die funktionen von conky auf deutsch erklärt werden
<k1l> ,conky? noggo 
<shetlandpony> noggo: Conky ist ein vielseitiger Systemmonitor fuer den Desktop; mehr Infos hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky
<deem> animax: eigentlich nutze ich überwiegend die gui die sich öffnet, wenn man einen doppelklick auf die iso images macht =)
<k1l> ansonsten müsstest du mal ne suchmaschine bemühen. aber denke nicht, dass jemand alles übersetzt hat (macht bei vielem auch keinen sinn)
<animax> rumpe1: DVD brennen; Quellmedium: 4,8 GB, Zielmedium nur 4,7. ISO einlesen und mit ISOmaster Teile löschen, dann ISO mit K3B brennen. Fürs Brennen lagen keine Permissions vor > Permissions geändert > jetzt: K3B liest die ISO in zwei Teile ein. Permissions wurden für cdrdao und cdrecord gesetzt.
<noggo> shetlandpony: die kenne ich schon. habe aber auf der hompage von conky einige mehr optionen gefunden die ich aber nicht verstehe da mein einglisch nicht wirklich gut ist
<rumpe1> wär mir neu, daß man fürs brennen permissions setzen müsste... hm
<animax> rumpe1: Ja, war so. Ich bekam keinen Zugriff auf die Brennfunktion und wurde auf k3bsetup verwiesen.
<rumpe1> animax, im zweifelsfall ... <leiseflüster>gksudo k3b</leiseflüster>
<animax> rumpe1: Ähm, <fast unhörbar flüster> was macht das?
<rumpe1> animax, k3b mit admin-rechten starten
<animax> rumpe1: Ich soll K3B mit ADMIN-RECHTEN starten???!!! <laut und aufgeregt gestikulierend ruf>
<rumpe1> du bist der admin :)
<deem> rumpe1: das widerspräche dem was Fuchs vorhin sagte
<rumpe1> würde zumindest mal temporär die probleme mit den rechten umgehen... wobei die an sich schon seltsam sind.
<rumpe1> deem, äh... was hat er gesagt und inwiefern?
<deem> rumpe1: er sagte er solle k3b nicht als root starten
<rumpe1> sollte man ja auch nicht
<rumpe1> sollte zumindest nicht zur gewohnheit werden ^^
<animax> Mir geht's jetzt eigentlich erstmal darum, dass das Programm mir wieder "normale" ISOs liest. 
<animax> Wie gesagt, zum Brennen bi n ich ja noch gar nicht gekommen.
<deem> rumpe1: aso nein. Gulashkanone sagte das
<rumpe1> deem, what could possibly go wrong?  ;)
<rumpe1> ah... "gksudo k3b" find ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch...  lang nicht so dramatisch wie "gksudo nautilus", aber das wird jetzt off-topic :>
<animax> Muss eigentlich nach Ändern der Permissions zwingend der Rechner neu gestartet werden? Habe die definierte Gruppe nämlich jetzt raugenommen und da kam nach Start des Lesens der DVD eine Fehlermeldung: ... wasn't able to unmount ... und dann die DVD. Liest aber jetzt trotzdem.
<rumpe1> animax, prinzipiell muß man eigentlich nur bei kernelupdate/upgrade neu starten
<animax> Nee, hat nix gebracht, werden wieder zwei ISO-Teile geschrieben.
<animax> Also, ich werde mal ein bisschen weiter experimentieren. Is schon ziemlich verhext.
<rumpe1> hmm... auf welches dateisystem werden die teile geschrieben?
<animax> rumpe1: Wie meinst Du das?
<rumpe1> naja... bei manchen dateisystemen ist das ja ein ganz sinnvoller mechanismus
<rumpe1> ausgaben zu splitten
<deem> wenn man sich selbst aus gruppen rausnimmt oder zu welchen hinzufügt muss man sich mind. neu einloggen
<animax> rumpe1: Aaaach, Du hast Recht. Ich habs aufs FAT32 geschrieben.
<rumpe1> :P
<animax> rumpe1: Liegts daran? Vorher wurde das Image ja in die /tmp geschrieben. Jetzt hab ichs in meine Datenpartition gelegt.
<animax> rumpe1: Begrenzung bei 4 GB, oder?
<rumpe1> jo... so um den dreh. (3,7bla?). 
<animax> Isch krieg die Krise.
<ubuntuvers012> hallo ich habe ein problem und komme nach stunden googel und testen nicht weiter, wenn ich eine datei als samba usere anlege wird die für andere user nur mit lese rechten versehen. obwohl ich die create mask auf 0777 gesetzt habe. weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?
<animax> Mann, Mann, Mann, deshalb auch der Kopierfehler ...
<rumpe1> animax, ja, leider wird das bei anwendungen oft nicht genug berücksichtigt und der Nutzer wird verwirrt. Immerhin war k3b so "schlau" und hat gesplittet statt einfach nach 3,7GB mit einem kryptischen Fehler abzubrechen. ;)
<rumpe1> animax, ich fall da ab und auch noch drauf rein
<ubuntuvers012> hatte jemand schomal dieses prob?
<ubuntuvers012> global habe ich die umas auf 002, doch für samba geht das leider nicht
<ubuntuvers012> kenn sich hier jemand mit der smb.conf aus?
<ubuntuvers012> wäre sehr dankbar für hilfe!
<animax> rumpe1: Jetzt habe ich vorhin mit 'sudo groupadd burning' ne Brenngruppe erstellt und mich mit 'sudo gpasswd -a max burning' als User eingetragen. Wie kriege ich das jetzt wieder ordnungsgemäß entfernt? Oder reicht Löschen des Programms?
<rumpe1> ubuntuvers012, es gäbe noch #samba, falls dir das weiterhilft
<ubuntuvers012> rumpe1: danke  versuche es gleich mal
<animax> rumpe1: Ach so, muss ich wohl gar nicht. Ich lass dann erstmal die Einstellungen so.
<rumpe1> animax, man gpasswd listet den parameter "-d"  zum löschen auf. 
<rumpe1> animax, ne, kannst auch so lassen... Wird spätestens beim nächsten formatieren/neu aufsetzen "gesäubert" ;)
<animax> rumpe1: Also, wenn ich die Gruppe aus den Setup-Einstellungen von K3B rausnehme, dann wird die beim nächsten Start gelöscht?
<animax> Also beim nächsten SYSTEMstart meine ich.
<rumpe1> animax, öh... das wollen wir mal nicht hoffen, daß k3b einfach mal so gruppen löschen kann/mag
<rumpe1> aber nicht benötigte gruppen sind i.d.R. wirklich kein Problem... hab hier auch ne fax-gruppe, die ich wohl nie nutzen werde :>
<animax> rumpe1: Was meintest Du dann mit "gesäubert"? Ich wollte vorhin die Einstellungen allesamt zurücksetzen.
<pisco> hallo, kann mich jemand auf ein Tutorial hinweisen, wie ich in einer bestehenden Installation nachträglich Raid und LVM einrichten kann?
<SheepInPanic> animax: lösche doch die Gruppe einfach mit groupdel wieder und gut ist :)
<rumpe1> animax, wenn du die allesamt zurückgesetzt hast, dann ist doch alles in Butter
<animax> rumpe1: Ja, habs aber nur in K3B gemacht.
<animax> SheepInPanic: Danke.Also 'groupdel burning' quasi, wenn der Name der Gruppe 'burning' war?
<SheepInPanic> jups
<animax> Ach so, vielleicht nochmal eine Frage, wenn ich den Prozess jetzt nochmal neu starte. Muss ich die DVD vorher formatieren oder macht das K3B selbstständig?
<animax> Ich sehe schon, es gibt eine format-Option.
<ubuntuvers012> gibt es hier jemand der sich mit samba unter ubuntu server auskennt?
<SheepInPanic> ubuntuvers012: wie sehen deine umask und create-mask-Angaben noch mal aus?
<tobago> hi, habe eine WLAN Conceptronic 300 Mbit/s WLAN PCI-Karte eingebaut und in den netzwerkverbindungen eingefügt. allerdings bietet er mir nur eth0 an. die wlan verbindung wird auch nicht verwendet, selbst wenn ich eth0 trenne.
<ppq> tobago: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe von 'lspci'
<ppq> tobago: und was genau meinst du mit "in den netzwerkverbindungen eingefügt"? werden gefundene wlannetze angezeigt, wenn du auf das networkmanager icon im panel klickst?
<x1o> hi, möchte deskbar benutzen und habe überlegt beagle oder so zu benutzen
<hansi_im_haus> hi
<x1o> gibt es bei 11 schon eine vorinstallierte suchmash cine
<tobago> ppq: https://gist.github.com/964784
<hansi_im_haus> ich hab gerade ein bildschirmfoto gemacht - jetzt würd ich gerne stellen im bild mit einem gelben marker makieren, oder mit einem roten balken unterstreichen, bzw. was reinschreiben
<hansi_im_haus> leider liefert ubuntu hier nichts passendes mit - und gimp ist für diese aufgaben überdimensioniert
<hansi_im_haus> was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
<tobago> ppq: nein. eben nicht. wenn ich auf das netwerkmanager icon klicke, dann ist dort nur eth0 zur auswahl. in den netzwerkverbindungen habe ich unter funknetzwerk aber eine wlan verbindung eingetragen.
<B4ckBOneee> Hilfe :-)  
<B4ckBOneee> Bei mir läuft Natty Narwal auf meinem Home server. Habe gerade von Maverick upgegraded. Leider hat sich eine v4l-dvb-dkms installation mit rüber geschleppt. Nun versuche ich die los zu werden.
<B4ckBOneee> dpkg -r v4l-dvb-dkms ... apt-get remove  / purge usw führt immer dazu, dass dkms gestartet wird und alte files entfernen will.
<B4ckBOneee> also hab ich das mal über 3 tage laufen lassen .. war immer noch nicht fertig.
<B4ckBOneee> Weis jemand wie ich das loswerden kann?
<B4ckBOneee> Hier ein pastebin zum output http://pastie.org/1885622
<rumpe1> tobago, hat das gerät einen "anschalter" für wlan? bzw. mal gucken ob unter "sudo rfkill list" irgendwas als geblockt gemeldet wird.
<B4ckBOneee> Für hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar
<tobago> ppq: hast du eine idee?
<tobago> rumpe1: "sudo rfkill list" hat nichts gelistet
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: was hast denn für ein problem?
<B4ckBOneee> evtl kann ich helfen :_)
<tobago> B4ckBOneee: habe eine WLAN Conceptronic 300 Mbit/s WLAN PCI-Karte eingebaut und in den netzwerkverbindungen eingefügt. allerdings bietet er mir nur eth0 an. die wlan verbindung wird auch nicht verwendet, selbst wenn ich eth0 trenne.	
<tobago> B4ckBOneee: https://gist.github.com/964784
<animax> Bis später mal. Hat leider alles nichts gebracht. Kriege die DVD nicht gebrannt. Die "nautiluseigene" Brennoption funktioniert auch nicht (die leere DVD ist anwählbar). Brasero kann ich nicht mehr öffnen. Das Fenster poppt nur für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde auf und ist sofort wieder verschwunden.  
<tobago> B4ckBOneee: wenn ich auf das netwerkmanager icon klicke, dann ist dort nur eth0 zur auswahl. in den netzwerkverbindungen habe ich unter funknetzwerk aber eine wlan verbindung eingetragen.
<animax> ... leere DVD ist NICHT anwählbar ... sollte es heißen
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: schon wicd probiert?
<rumpe1> animax, klingt irgendwie... buggy. Ist das ein neues Verhalten oder hast du was an deinem System kürzlich verändert?
<B4ckBOneee> gibts glaub auch für gnome ... mal kucken
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: jo heist wicd-gtk :-)
<rumpe1> tobago, lspci checken, ob karte da auftaucht, mit lsmod gucken, ob der treiber geladen ist, logs checken (dmesg, syslog)
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: installier das mal .. dann starten
<tobago> B4ckBOneee: nein. beisst dich das auch nicht mit dem netzwerkmanager?
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: glaub nicht.
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: is ja nur ein frontend
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: bei mir hats geholfen
<Fuchs> doch, es beisst sich mit networkmanager
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: die ralink dinger sind gut
<Fuchs> ,wicd? tobago 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber wicd
<Fuchs> *grml*
<Fuchs> kommt sofort
<B4ckBOneee> nicht wicd .. wicd-gtk
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wicd  << da
<B4ckBOneee> wicd is kde .. 
<tobago> rumpe1: lspci | grep net gibt nur den ethernet controller.
<B4ckBOneee> wicd-gtk is gnome
<Fuchs> B4ckBOneee: das ist Quatsch. 
<Fuchs> siehe im ARtikel. 
<B4ckBOneee> der artikel ist für Maverick .. und wicd is was anderes als wicd-gtk .. aber :-X
<Fuchs> B4ckBOneee: sorry, aber nein. Wicd ist ein Desktopunabhaengiger deaemon fuer Netzwerkverwaltung, der als Frontend fuer Standard-Tools dient. 
<Fuchs> Wicd ist definitiv _nicht_ fuer KDE. Und Wicd beisst sich definitiv mit Networkmanager. Aber da ich nun weg muss: lass den Nutzer ruhig in die Klinge laufen, ich haette dann aber gewarnt.  *wink* 
<B4ckBOneee> ja ja .. und tschüss ^^
<rumpe1> tobago, tjo.. dann check die logs, ob überhaupt irgendwas von der karte erkannt wurde
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: was kommt wenn du : sudo iwconfig          machst?
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: kommt die karte dann?
<tobago> rumpe1: B4ckBOneee: warte, ich muss erstmal wicd wieder entfernen.
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: also hast du wicd-gtk getestet?
<tobago> iwconfig --> lo        no wireless extensions. eth0      no wireless extensions.
<B4ckBOneee> tobago:  :-/
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: firmware installiert?
<tobago> B4ckBOneee: nee. Fuchs hatte ja gesagt, dass sich das mit dem netwerkmanager beisst.
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: dann ersetz halt networkmanager mit wicd ... geht ja auch
<rumpe1> tobago, spätestens jetzt mach wicd sowieso keinen sinn mehr
<rumpe1> wenn selbst lspci keine karte mehr listet
<rumpe1> guck in den logs, ob da diesbezüglich fehler/warnung oder irgendwas relevantes steht
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: aber wenn sie bei https://gist.github.com/964784 doch in der vorletzten zeile auftaucht ....
<B4ckBOneee> dmesg | tail -n 100 | grep Ralink
<tobago> rumpe1: dmesg | grep net --> https://gist.github.com/964784
<rumpe1> B4ckBOneee, ich seh da nur einen ethernet controller
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: das ist ein lspci output .. steht doch oben :-)
<rumpe1> tobago, bei sowas vielleicht besser -i net  (damit groß/kleinschreibung vernachlässigt wird) ...  
<B4ckBOneee> rumpe1: der Ralink 3062 is Lan nicht Wlan?
<rumpe1> also ich seh überhaupt nichts bzgl. wlan
<rumpe1> oh.. unten ist ja noch was ^^
<rumpe1> B4ckBOneee, schwer anzunehmen
<tobago> rumpe1: https://gist.github.com/964784
<B4ckBOneee> rumpe1: der Ralink is der 3062 .. google bildersuche
<B4ckBOneee> rumpe1: wlan 
<rumpe1> google bildersuche? o.O
<B4ckBOneee> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://w1.asianproducts.com/images/psimage/7/P12771030009238570s.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.asianproducts.com/cp_taiwan/_C11954665224737291_-Wi-Fi-WiFi-Solutions_1.htm&usg=__hqA81FxZhKYY9gXVlMVhsZMTEQI=&h=65&w=86&sz=2&hl=de&start=5&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=1sNeAx_B4R93HM:&tbnh=58&tbnw=77&prev=/search%3Fq%3DRalink%2B3062%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:de:offi
<shetlandpony> B4ckBOneee's url: http://tinyurl.com/6jphh8u | Google-Ergebnis für http://w1.asianproducts.com/images/psimage/7/P12771030009238570s.jpg
<iLeak> wasn nen gutes programm um ubuntu von ner externen USB-Platte auf ne externe esata platte 1:1 inkl. mbr zu kopieren?
<rumpe1> iLeak, dd
<tobago> rumpe1: B4ckBOneee ja, sieht wohl nach 'ner wlan karte aus
<iLeak> d.h.?
<k1l> ,dd? iLeak 
<shetlandpony> iLeak: siehe shell dd
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: befehl "sudo iwlist" ausführen
<k1l> ,shell dd? iLeak 
<iLeak> ah thx wrd mal nachschlagen
<shetlandpony> iLeak, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<iLeak> danke ;)
<k1l> kein problem :)
<tobago> B4ckBOneee: https://gist.github.com/964784
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: nein 
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: "sudo iwlist"
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: oder "sudo iwconfig"
<tobago> B4ckBOneee: hab ich doch gemacht. ganz unten
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: ah ok :-) sorry
<tobago> B4ckBOneee: https://gist.github.com/964784
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: mach mal "sudo iwconfig"
<rumpe1> tobago, die karte hat schonmal funktioniert in dem system?
<tobago> rumpe1: nein.
<rumpe1> ah
<hansi_im_haus> habe ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm gefunden (pinta) wiki@ubuntuusers sei dank ;)
<rumpe1> tobago, welches ubuntu?
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: http://www.hyperborea.org/journal/2010/08/wifi-ralink-3062/
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: google suche nach ralink 3062 ...
<rumpe1> ohje... sieht ja nach ner ramschigen bastelkarte aus :P
<B4ckBOneee> tobago: or here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1674202
<B4ckBOneee> Kann mir jetzt einer helfen? :-D
<B4ckBOneee> Bei mir läuft Natty Narwal auf meinem Home server. Habe gerade von Maverick upgegraded. Leider hat sich eine v4l-dvb-dkms installation mit rüber geschleppt. Nun versuche ich die los zu werden.
<B4ckBOneee> dpkg -r v4l-dvb-dkms ... apt-get remove  / purge usw führt immer dazu, dass dkms gestartet wird und alte files entfernen will.
<B4ckBOneee> also hab ich das mal über 3 tage laufen lassen .. war immer noch nicht fertig.
<B4ckBOneee> Hier ein pastebin zum output http://pastie.org/1885622
<B4ckBOneee> werde v4l-dvb-dkms nicht los :-/
<rumpe1> das sind wohl die nebenwirkungen des komfortablen(?) upgrades über paketmanager
<iLeak> danke nochmal mit dem shell tipp (dd) is ja echt geil wie linux clonen kann ohne zusatzprogramme
<dadrc> B4ckBOneee, hast du mal versucht, das Kernelmodul mit dkms zu entfernen, bevor du das Paket entfernst?
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: also einfach modprobe -r v4l-dvb-dkms?
<dadrc> B4ckBOneee, nein, mit dkms remove
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: bin dkms noob, habs nur installiert, damit dvb-s läuft.
<B4ckBOneee> dann mach ich mal rtfm
<dadrc> B4ckBOneee, sehr gut, die weiß garantiert mehr als ich :)
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: also wenn ich v4l-dvb-dkms entfernen will, fängt dkms an module zu deinstallieren und hört eben nicht mehr auf ....
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: teilweise von alten kerneln die ich nicht mehr benötige .. aber wenn ich die kernel entfernen möchte passiert das selbe.
<dadrc> B4ckBOneee, schade. War nur eine spontane Eingebung.
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: gibts bei dkms nen list befehl?
<ppq> tobago: sorry, war afk. ich guck mir mal dein nopaste an
<dadrc> B4ckBOneee, dkms status
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: prima
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: i assume its bad, that it keeps filling the terminal with nothing else than:  (WARNING! Diff between built and installed module!)
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: oh and at the end there is nvidia-current :-)
<dadrc> B4ckBOneee, darfst auch weiterhin deutsch schreiben ;)
<rumpe1> hehe
<B4ckBOneee> woups :-) sorry
 * B4ckBOneee ist manchmal ganzschön verwirrt 
<k1l> ist da vlt nen manuel installierter nvidia treiber dazwischen?
<B4ckBOneee> k1l: glaub nicht, eher manuell installierte dvb treiber für meine seltene dvb karte.
<dadrc> B4ckBOneee, ansonsten hab ich das einzige DKMS-Problem, das ich mal hatte, am Ende durch manuelles Löschen der betreffenden Module gelöst. Mein System hat es überstanden, aber das muss nichts heißen.
<ppq> tobago: habe im netz mehrere mit ähnlichen problemen gefunden. der native treiber geht wohl oft nicht. was du probieren kannst: ndiswrapper und den treiber von win xp 32 (entpacken und .inf + .sys bereithalten). oder: den treiber von der ralink seite selbst bauen. letzteres ist nicht ohne, da viele hersteller linuxanleitungen liefern, mit denen man sich im besten fall ins knie schießt und im schlimmsten fall langfristig das system unbrauchbar macht...
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: ich könnte manuell alle alten kernel löschen. hab noch 2.6.32 ... installiert. Von dem kernel müssten die fehlermeldungen kommen
<B4ckBOneee> dkms wurde beim aktuellen 2.6.38 nur für nvidia verwendet
<dadrc> B4ckBOneee, hast du denn schon mal versucht, den Kernel über den Paketmanager zu entfernen?
<B4ckBOneee> dadrc: jap dann läuft wieder dkms an und hört nicht mehr auf .. hab schon 3 tage gewartet ...
<dadrc> Dann würd ich jetzt wohl vorschlagen, in /var/lib/dkms bzw. den Unterverzeichnissen die entsprechenden Module zu löschen. Würd dir aber empfehlen, noch eine andere Meinung dazu einzuholen.
<B4ckBOneee> ich lösch das jetzt .. wozu gibts backups
<B4ckBOneee> dauert mir zu lange :-)
<B4ckBOneee> gelöscht .. und deinstalliert .. das war ja zu einfach :-D
<dadrc> Na denn :)
<ppq> tobago: du hast übrigens einen rt3062pci chip, für den treiber von ralink siehe http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 - hier ne anleitung http://www.hyperborea.org/journal/2010/08/wifi-ralink-3062/
<B4ckBOneee> so, jetzt muss ich die dvb-s karte wieder zum laufen bringen
<ppq> tobago: aber wie gesagt, probier erstmal ndiswrapper
<bullgard4>  Beim Booten zeigt Natty folgende 2 (3) Startmeldungen kurz hintereinander an: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." Welches Programm  hat die dort hingeschrieben?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: upstart indirekt 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: an sich ist es der dafuer zustaendige Dienst bei upstart
<bullgard4> Fuchs: ich forsche mal auf der Basis der von Dir gegebenen Informationen weiter. --  Danke!
<dreamon_> Wenn ich auf Orte -> Bilder gehe, dann öffnet sich konqueror anstelle von Nautilus..  
<Fuchs> dreamon_: folder mimetype falsch zugeordnet vermute ich 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ich hatte dir doch geschrieben das ich das gnome-open problem hatte.. hab dann ein packet deinstalliert..  Seither ist da mit Konqueror
<Fuchs> dreamon_: jo 
<rumpe1> dreamon_, mach mal rechtsklick auf ordner, ob da "öffne mit" exisitert .. da dann als andere anwendung... hm .. nautilus auswählen und als standard festlegen
<dreamon_> Fuchs,  Ah interessantes Script
<Fuchs> dreamon_: schau Dir den Artikel an. Hatte ich Dir nicht damals schon gesagt, dass ich auf Deinem System krumme Mimetypezuordnungen vermute? 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, ja, aber zu unrecht.
<Fuchs> dreamon_: offensichtlich nicht, nein 
<iLeak> "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdd1" ändert nur was in der mbr von sdd1 und nicht die mbr von einer anderen Platte, richtig? will nur sicher gehen
<ppq> iLeak: da wird grub in eine partition installiert, ja
<iLeak> ok super, wollt nur sicher gehen
<ppq> iLeak: normalerweise installiert man es aber auch die festplatte, darf man fragen wieso auf die partition?
<iLeak> ich hab grade ne externe platte angehängt über esata...hab da ne 1:1 Kopie von nem fertig eingerichteten Ubuntu drauf...nur startet das Ding noch nicht
<iLeak> da dachte ich, mach ich nochmal grub neu
<iLeak> will also im Bios-Auswahlmenü die externe Platte anwählen und dann Ubuntu starten
<iLeak> dann brauch ich nicht auf einer Platte Dual Boot einrichten
<ppq> iLeak: ok. dann würdest du aber trotzdem grub in den mbr von /dev/sdd installieren wollen.
<ppq> iLeak: mal davon ausgehend, dass /dev/sdd deine ext. hdd ist
<iLeak> jepp
<ppq> iLeak: das benennungsschema startet bei /dev/sda und läuft dann dem alphabet entsprechend weiter
<ppq> iLeak: ok, dann ersetz in deinem befehl oben das sdd1 mit sdd :)
<deedee> ah ok thx
<bullgard4> iLeak: "[20:24]	<iLeak>	will also im Bios-Auswahlmenü die externe Platte anwählen und dann Ubuntu starten" <--  Das ist ein umständliches Verfahren.
<deedee> mag sein, aber dann bleibt die platte "mobil" 
<ppq> bullgard4: ne, gar nicht mal.. ins bioseigene bootmenü zu gehen geht doch fix
<bullgard4> So?
<deedee> bei mir die Taste F11 drücken, auswählen und fertig
<deedee> dauert nicht länger als im grub menü auswählen
<[4-tea-2]> In dem Knopf oben links in meinem Unity ist (noch obener, noch linkser) ein winziges blaues Dreieck aufgetaucht. Was will mir Mark Shuttlekirchen damit sagen?
<[4-tea-2]> Das leuchtet da auch nur auf einem von zwei Ubuntu-Desktops.
<Robert_Zenz> [4-tea-2], Screenshot?
<[4-tea-2]> Kommt sofort.
<SheepInPanic> [4-tea-2]: Eine visuelle Hilfe um dir zu zeigen, dass sich in einem gestarteten Programm etwas getan hat. Z.B. bei einem Messenger
<[4-tea-2]> Oh, Tatsache.
<[4-tea-2]> SheepInPanic liegt richtig, es ist der Urgent-Hinweis.
<[4-tea-2]> ...und dann sucht man sich halt im Launcher raus, an welcher App die blauen Pfeile dran sind.
<[4-tea-2]> Doof, dass das kleine blaue Dreieck dann nicht auch das Fenster in den Vordergrund bringen kann. Da klickt man ja unwillkürlich drauf.
<deedee> hm damn, "cannot read the linux header" "you need to load the kernel first"
<deedee> recordfail steht in der ersten zeile von grub
<deedee> älteres image is das gleiche prob
<hudo> ich moechte hp officejet 4500 installieren. Habe ubuntu 10.04
<hudo> habe den hp devide manager installiert. Leider kann der manager nur mit dem geraet kommunizieren, wenn es per usb angeschlossen ist
<Robert_Zenz> hudo, und du hast einen seriellen?
<hudo> per ethernet wird es gefunden aber kommt immer fehlermedlung unable to communicate with device
<hudo> Robert_Zenz, nein nichts serielles. das all-in-one geraet soll per ethernet angeschlossen sein und so allen rechnern im lokalen netz zur verfuegung stehen
<jokrebel> schaue ich über meine DVB-T-Karte Fernsehen, kann ich mit den Tastaturlautstärkereglern und über das Panelsymbol die gewünschte Lautstärke einstellen. In dem Fall erscheint auch in den Audioeinstellungen das ALSA-Plugin.
<basti1985> hallo und gten abend
<fachher> Moin alle zusammen.
<deem> hudo: wie fügst du den drucker hinzu?
<jokrebel> Wenn ich aber über analoges Kabel (dann nicht mit Kaffein oder MeTV möglich) mittels tvtime (oder auch xawtv) schauen will, kann ich da nichts regeln. Der Regler bewegt sich zwar, aber die Lautstärke ändert sich nicht. Erst wenn ich auf Null bin ist auch der Ton komplett weg.
<fachher> Kennt sich hier jemand mit dieser Grafikkarte aus. Intel GMA 4500M HD
<fachher> Und kann mir sagen welcher der beste Treiber ist
<hudo> deem, mit hp device manager
<basti1985> ich suche nach einen einfachen möglchkeit einen prox aufzusetzen. ziel soll sein das programm xy welches einen proxy eingetragen hat seine anfragen ber ppp1 sendet. (standart mäßig läuft die route über ppp0). squid scheint mir etwas "overkilled". lässt sich sowas vielleicht einfacher über iptables lösen? falls ja wie?
<deem> hudo: nicht mit welchem programm. wie?
<hudo> per ethernet
<deem> >_>
<Fuchs> deem: hp-setup 
<deem> Fuchs: das ist auch nicht das was ich wissen wollte...
<deem> ach egal
<Fuchs> hudo: gib da mal in der erweiterten Suche bitte direkt die IP von dem Geraet an, ansonsten nimmt er so eine hp:// URI, die teils nicht funktioniert
<Fuchs> deem: was wolltest Du wissen? 
<fachher> Und eine weitere Frage. Ich habe Ubuntu 11.04 installiert und bin damit sehr unzufrieden. Irgendwie läuft alles langsamer. Mein alte Ubuntu Version existiert noch. Wie kann ich 11.04 löschen und 10.04 als Standard setzen
<deem> Fuchs: egal. übernimm du. passt schon
<Oliver1> hallo. Ich erhalte am WE meine neue Hardware und möchte mir daraus und aus Teilen meines alten PC's eine neue Maschine bauen. Daraus ergibt sich folgende Frage: ich will die Daten meiner alten HDD (IDE) auf die neue HDD (SATA) kopieren. Kann ich bei einem neu installierten Ubuntu auf die Daten der alten HDD zugreifen und rüberkopieren oder besser synchen?
<dadrc> Oliver1, wenn der neue Rechner noch IDE-Ports hat, ist das spätere Kopieren kein Problem.
<SheepInPanic> fachher: wird diese Grafikkarte denn nicht von der Standardinstallation erkannt und mit dem passenden Intel-Treiber betrieben?
<Oliver1> ja, das neue MB hat auch noch IDE. Es gibt also keine Beschränkungen auf die ich vorbereitet sein sollte?
<fachher> Also es wird folgender Treiber installiert:Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<fachher> Zumindestens zeigt das lspci
<dadrc> Oliver1, ist die Festplatte verschlüsselt?
<SheepInPanic> fachher: Das steht bei "Kernel driver in use:"?
<Oliver1> wenn es nicht dem Standard von 10.04 entspricht, dann nicht.
<dadrc> Oliver1, dann wüsste ich nicht, was daran nicht klappen sollte.
<SheepInPanic> fachher: lspci -v, dann noch mal gucken
<Oliver1> super!! Dann bin ich aber froh!
<Oliver1> noch eine Frage in diesem Zusammenhang:
<fachher> Kernel driver in use: i915
<Oliver1> Ich habe mir mein Ubuntu hier so schön eingerichtet. Ich weiß nicht ob ich das so alles, auch die Programme, wieder hinbekomme. Kann man das irgendwie "rüberretten"?
<SheepInPanic> fachher: Gibt es denn Probleme mit diesem Treiber oder warum möchtest du einen anderen installieren?
<Fuchs> Oliver1: zu grossen Teilen. Den Homeordner sichern, /etc sichern und mit  dpkg --get-selections > Paketliste.txt  die Liste der Programme sichern
<dadrc> ^
<fachher> Also relativ häufig verkleinert sich das Bild. Habe dann links und rechts einen schwarzen Balken
<Oliver1> cool! das kopiere ich mir gleich mal raus!
<fachher> Ausserdem kann ich nicht bei "Erscheinungsbild Einstellung" Effekte einstellen, da dieser Reiter fehlt
<Oliver1> um /etc zu sichern reicht das einfach kopieren?
<SheepInPanic> fachher: Den gibt es dort auch nicht mehr
<fachher> Achso
<SheepInPanic> fachher: Aber was deine schwarzen Ränder angeht, da bin ich leider auch ratlos.
<fachher> SheepInPanic. Am meissten stört mich aber mein WLAN.
<fachher> Irgendwie läuft das nicht richtig rund. Zuhause wie auch in der Uni läuft es sehr langsam
<Oliver1> reicht es, /etc einfach zu kopieren?
<fachher> Habe ein Atheros AR9285, mit folgenden Treiber in use ath9k
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<jokrebel> Keiner ne Idee, wie ich auch die Lautstärke meiner analogen Kabel-TV-Karte regeln kann?
<SheepInPanic> fachher: Hm, hast du dich schon mit Madwifi vertraut gemacht?
<fachher> Also ich habe da schon mal irgendwie was gemacht
<fachher> Hat aber nichts gebracht, oder ich habe es falsch gemacht
<fachher> Aber ich bin ganz Ohr
<SheepInPanic> fachher: Welche Bitrate erreichst du denn mit dem ath9k-Modul?
<fr00d> Hi!
<SheepInPanic> hi fr00d 
<fr00d> Ich hab grad auf 11.04 geupdatet und die Tastenkombinationen finde ich ja ganz schön doof. Wer fängt die denn ab?
<fachher> Wo kann ich das nachschauen
<k1l> fr00d: compiz
<k1l> (wenn ich verstehe was du willst)
<fr00d> k1l: Wird das alles im ccsm eingestellt?
<Oliver1> Fuchs: reicht es, /etc einfach zu kopieren?
<k1l> fr00d: ja, soweit wie man da was umstellen kann
<SheepInPanic> fachher: im Terminal mittels "sudo iwconfig"
<fr00d> Naja, mit Win+s wähle ich jetzt die Arbeitsflächen und mit Win+t geht oben das Menü auf.
<fachher> 150 Mb/s
<SheepInPanic> fachher: Hm, daran gibt es wohl nichts auszusetzen
<fachher> Jop
<fachher> Ich stelle folgendes Problem immer wieder fest.
<fachher> Wenn ich den JDownloader starte und ganz viel Dateien herunterladen will, und die Download Geschwindigkeit über 2000 KByte/s geht, dann kann ich mittels ping meinen Router nicht mehr erreichen
<fachher> Und auch keine Internetseiten mehr aufrufen. Es geht dann rein gar nichts
<fachher> Nicht einmal die Downloads
<fachher> Aber ich bin bereit dieses Madwifi auszuprobieren
<fachher> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/MadWifi?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20madwifi
<fachher> Ist das hier richtig
<fr00d> Mit Win+t geht der Trash auf statt das Terminal, wer kam denn auf die Idee?
<k1l> terminal ist strg+alt+t
<k1l> schon bei lucid so
<fr00d> Auf fr00ds Notebook nicht.
<Fuchs> Oliver1: nein, aufpassen wegen den Berechtigungen 
<Oliver1> Fuchs: ok, was muss ich vorher tun?
<Fuchs> Oliver1: schauen, dass die Berechtigungen erhalten bleiben, resp. auf das neue System angepasst werden
<Fuchs> ,cp? Oliver1 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber cp, ich verbinde aber 8 Dinge mit cp. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche cp' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Fuchs> bleh. 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cp  
<Fuchs> (sorry, bin gerade etwas zu beschaeftigt fuer eine Schritt fuer Schritt Anleitung) 
<Oliver1> ok, ich danke Dir!
<fr00d> Hmm, die sind da ganz schön verstreut. Gibt's nicht irgendeine Übersicht wo ich schauen kann welche Keybindings von Programmen abgefangen werden?
<SheepInPanic> fachher: Ja, der Artikel passt. Ich habe das selber noch nie benutzen müssen. Frag mich also nicht, ich kann dir da keine Unterstützung geben, sorry
<fachher> Okay.
<SheepInPanic> fachher: Was nicht heißt, dass du nicht dennoch hier im Chat Fragen stellen kannst.
<fachher> Mkay
<fachher> Okay ich habe jetzt mal meinen Router gepingt. Und musst dabei feststellen, dass Pakete verloren gehen
<fachher> Hier mal einen kurzen Ausschnitt
<fachher> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=14 ttl=64 time=1.23 ms
<fachher> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=15 ttl=64 time=1.23 ms
<fachher> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=16 ttl=64 time=1.23 ms
<fachher> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=21 ttl=64 time=1.25 ms
<fachher> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=25 ttl=64 time=1.22 ms
<fachher> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=26 ttl=64 time=1.23 ms
<fachher> Ich verliere also 5 Pakete und das kommt relativ häuft vor
<Fuchs> ,paste? fachher 
<shetlandpony> fachher: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> bitte nicht noch einmal, danke. 
<fachher> Alles klar
<jokrebel> fachher: Auch wenn man So nicht pasten sollte - ich seh da kein verlorenes Paket
<Oliver1> Fuchs: noch einmal zurück auf meine Frage wegen den Einstellungen; welcher der Wiki's ist Deiner Meinung nach geeignet um mich einzulesen?
<Fuchs> Oliver1: der Backup-Artikel im ubuntuusers.de Wiki sollte relativ weit genuegen
<Fuchs> ,backup? Oliver1 
<shetlandpony> Oliver1, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Oliver1> Fuchs: ich danke Dir!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> ansonsten einfach wieder melden
<Oliver1> Fuchs: bin mal gespannt, ob ich das schaffe und nicht vor Frust auf Win gehe... ;-)
<Fuchs> Oliver1: wie gesagt, wir helfen meist gerne, bei konkreten Problemen einfach nur nachfragen
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? Oliver1 vielleicht auch noch als Lektuere: 
<shetlandpony> Oliver1 vielleicht auch noch als Lektuere, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<fachher> okay, danke für eure hilfe. Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht
<jokrebel> gn8
<bullgard4> Der Befehl 'make' in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys kommt nicht zuende. Was macht man da?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: uns Fehlermeldungen geben, weil wir sonst eine sehr gute Glaskugel brauchen
<bullgard4> Es entsteht keine Fehlermeldung.
<Fuchs> glaube ich Dir nicht
<bullgard4> Tja. So etwas festzustellen ist ganz einfach. Da reicht einfache Intelligenz aus. 
<Fuchs> gut, wenn Du keine Hilfe willst, dann bekommst Du auch keine. Ist ja zum Glueck nicht mein Problem. 
<bullgard4> Wahrscheinlich hast Du gar nicht in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys nachgeguckt, wo da der Befehl auftaucht.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: was heißt „kommt nicht zuende“?
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-11
<atahualpa> nabend
<Wedelwolf> hi
<atahualpa> suche ein tool mit dem ich gelöschte dateien wieder herstellen kann, kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? grund ich habe gerade installiert und bräuchte nochmals daten
<Wedelwolf> Hattest du vorher auch schon Linux?
<atahualpa> ja, als dualboot
<atahualpa> eigentlicher grund ist mein chromium tab sync geht nicht, er akzeptiert das passwort nicht, da möchte ich versuchen, irgendwie wieder an die session zu kommen
<Wedelwolf> also eigentlich einfach nen simplen tab wiederherstellen?
<atahualpa> ganz viele tabs
<atahualpa> die in der session gespeichert waren
<dadrc> Hast du die Platte formatiert vor dem Installieren?
<atahualpa> hab die standard installationsroutine gemacht
<ChrisSc> nabend zusammen
<atahualpa> moin
<ChrisSc> ich suche ein programm, welches mir den verlauf der cpu-temp / hdd-temp anzeigt
<atahualpa> muss ich passen
<ChrisSc> die anzeige im panel ist so mickrig klein, da kann man ja nix ablesen
<ChrisSc> schade
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Nach dem Abschicken des Befehls 'make' erscheint auf der nächsten Zeile ein blinkender Blockcursor. Weiter ist nichts zu sehen. Das bleibt solange, bis ich Strg+C eingebe.
<basti198551>  hallo und guten morgen ... ich kann mich dunkel dran erinnern, dass der irc irgendwo gelogt wird. kann mir jemand sagen wo? -> ich hab hier gestern noch ne nachricht bekommen, konnt die aber nimmer lesen (pidgin machte mir da nen strich durch die rechnung)
<speckmade> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<basti198551> speckmade danke
 * speckmade hat kein Linux-Tag-Ticket - omg! :-O
<basti198551>  speckmade weist du zufällig wo es das ganze für debian.de gibt?
<speckmade> basti198551: sieht auf ein paar erste Blicke nicht so aus, als wenn das offiziell geloggt würde.
<basti198551> speckmade ja dessen hab ich mich auch grad vergewissern müssen dennoch danke schon mal gut zu wissen, dass es wenigsten ubuntu macht
<speckmade> naja - es findet auch nicht jeder immer toll, alles gleich für die Ewigkeit zu schreiben... :-/
 * jan_ sagt Guten morgen an alle
<benni> hallo zusammen, seit ich auf natty aktualisiert habe, hat mein alter benutzer ein tatsaturapplet oben, und ständig steht die tastatur auf usa, obwohl weder englische sprachuntersttzung installiert ist noch das system meine auswahl da merkt
<benni> neue benutzer haben das nicht, wie bekomme ich das los?
<fr00d> H!
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Sollte das werden. ;)
<endstille> moin
<endstille> ich bin ein ubuntu neuling und bräuchte ein wenig oder sogar etwas mehr unterstützung: beim installieren der neue ubuntu version 11.04 hat sich mein rechner "aufgehängt" die installation war also nicht vollständig. und nun startet ubuntu nicht mehr, die fehlermeldung "sagt" dass beim mounten bestimmte dateien/ordner nicht gefunden werden
<endstille> ich weiss nicht, ob das problem hier im chat gelöst werden kann, da ich wie schon erwähnt ein anfänger bin und leider nicht allzuviel mit den ganzen fachbegriffen anfangen kann
<TheInfinity> endstille: du kannst einmal versuchen ob du dich mit alt strg f1 in der konsole anmelden kannst
<TheInfinity> wenn ja -> sudo aptitude update und sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ausführen
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: apt-get. aptitude ist nicht mehr an bord.
<TheInfinity> wenn er dann meckert dass das nicht geht sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a (wird teil der fehlermeldung sein)
<TheInfinity> endstille: sorry, apt-get, nicht aptitude
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: macht der gewohnheit ... ich verwende das bis heute ;)
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: sagt ja keiner was gegen, nur bei ihm/ihr wirds nicht funktionieren :-)
<endstille> hi
<endstille> nein, das funktioniert leider nicht
<TheInfinity> was genau?
<fr00d> Moin!
<endstille> alt strg f1 funktioniert nicht, es passiert nichts wenn ich die kombi drücke, es steht weiter hin nur (initramfs) und ein blinkender _
<fr00d> Ich hab jetzt mal das Unity Plugin deaktiviert. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich initial ein Panel in Gnome bekommen kann?
<TheInfinity> outsch. ok, wenn du net mal darüber hinaus kommst ists aua
<fr00d> Ich weiß nur, dass man zusätzliche einfügen kann, wenn ich schon ein Panel hab.
<TheInfinity> ,chroot? endstille
<shetlandpony> endstille: chroot steht fuer change root und ist eine Funktion auf Unix-Systemen um das Rootverzeichnis zu aendern. Es bietet somit eine Moeglichkeit, User und Programme in ein Verzeichnis einzusperren. Mehr Informationen unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<TheInfinity> dann brauchst du ein chroot von einer live cd, um diese befehle auszuführen
<endstille> ok, das hört sich recht aufwendig und sicherlich nicht so ganz einfach an. hmpf. ich glaube dann werde ich doch einen anderen weg gehen und einfach mal mein system komplett neu aufsetzen
<TheInfinity> endstille: wenn das geht wird das sicher der einfachere weg sein
<TheInfinity> endstille: musst halt nur daten backuppen
<endstille> wenn ich über eine live- cd boote, kann ich dann auf meine daten von der ubuntu partition zugreifen? (ich habe parallel winXP installiert, dass ich auf die daten zugreifen kann, das weiss ich)
<endstille> hmpf auch das klappt nicht "unable to mount filesystem" damit scheinen meine daten von der ubuntu partition (bzw. hd) hinüber zu sein.
<iLeak> hm komisch hatte mal n backup von meiner ubuntu distri gemacht und jetzt fehlt im bootverz. der kernel..frag mich wie der verloren gegangen ist
<[eXception]> hi... nach upgrade auf 11.04 startet mein gonme-panel nicht mehr richtig und ich kann das zweite menüpanel im zweiten monitor nicht mehr verschieben
<Wedelwolf> ist sudo apt-get remove anwendung eigentlich idiotensicher? 
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: nichts ist idiotensicher, weil idioten so genial sind.
<Wedelwolf> LetoThe2nd ich mein wenn ich jetzt z.b statt gimp irgendwie schreibe "sudo apt-get remove shrimp" wird es einfach irgend ne fehlerausgabe geben oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: nein, es wird das paket shrimp entfernen. ne fehlermeldung gibts nur, wenn dein vertipper nicht existiert.
<Wedelwolf> okey
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: plus, es hält dich nicht davon ab lebenswichtige pakete mitzuvernichten. gerne genommen über abhängigkeiten und so.
<Wedelwolf> Es entfernt das paket einfach, sobald ich das pw eingegeben hab, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<Wedelwolf> Oder wird noch nachgefragt?
<LetoThe2nd> es schaut nach, ob noch abhängigkeiten bestehen, listet sie dir auf usf. usf. - das passiert alles _nach_ dem passwort. vorher läuft nämlich gar nix.
<LetoThe2nd> nachgefragt wird IIRC nur dann nicht, wenn nichts als abhängigkeit mit rausgezogen wird.
<Wedelwolf> weil ich will mir das system nich zerfetzen, aber ich hab auch keinen bock mehr immer auf das SW-Center zu warten
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: es ist insofern sicher, als dass es immer dann nachfragt, wenn es nicht aus dem stand exakt das machen kann was du eintippst. wenn du aber nachfragen bestätigst oder dich vertippst - dein pech.
<koegs> ich würd ja sagen, es ist genauso "sicher" wie blödsinn im SW-Center machen :)
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ich sage ja: nichts ist idiotensicher, weil idioten so genial sind.
<koegs> zumindest solange man nicht "sudo apt-get -y" benutzt ;-)
<Wedelwolf> apt-get macht aber immer n bissi zusaetzlich... jetzt empfiehlt es mir grad noch autoremove, weil noch alte  unbenoetigte wie firefox-branding druff sind
<deem> ich glaube mein php lädt irgendwo doppelt. obwohl die option "suhosin.post.max_vars" in jeder php.ini auf 4096 gestellt ist, sagt mein forum immernoch, dass es auf 1000 gestellt wäre. kann ich irgendwie herausfinden ob da irgendwo was doppelt geladen wird?
<atahualpa> ich suche ein tool mit dem ich gelöschte daten auf der festplatte wieder herstellen kann. kann mir da jemand was nennen?
<LetoThe2nd> atahualpa: kommt ganz auf das FS an, aber zuallerallererst: UNMOUNTEN!!!
<atahualpa> geht um die platte, auf der ich ubuntu drauf installiert hab
<atahualpa> war vorher ntfs drunter
<LetoThe2nd> atahualpa: also deine root-partition?
<atahualpa> müsste :/
<LetoThe2nd> atahualpa: schaut ganz schlecht aus.
<atahualpa> oh :(
<LetoThe2nd> atahualpa: aber wenn du auch nur die geringste chance haben wiollst, sofort ausschalten und mit livecd rein. wenns schon länger her ist, ists eh rum.
<atahualpa> ne, gestern nacht 2 uhr installiert
<LetoThe2nd> hä?
<LetoThe2nd> also du willst was von dem alten ntfs retten, das vorher drauf war?
<koegs> du willst was aus dem NTFS haben, was du mit ubuntu überschrieben hast? ich würds eher aufgeben
<atahualpa> genau
<atahualpa> gibts keine tools für?
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst es mit livecd->photorec versuchen, aber die chancen sind bestenfalls im einstelligen prozentbereich.
<LetoThe2nd> atahualpa: da schliesslich jeder schreibzugriff daten unwiderbringlich vernichtet. und glaub mir, bei installation und betrieb wird ne menge geschrieben.
<atahualpa> :(
<atahualpa> ich versuchs mal mit photorec
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* backups *huströchelspotzwürg*
<atahualpa> ja, geht um chromium sessions
<atahualpa> hatte eigentlich ein sync addon
<atahualpa> aber das öffnet die session nicht mehr
<atahualpa> sagt immer password failed
<atahualpa> obwohl eigentlich stimmt
<LetoThe2nd> vergiss es.
<atahualpa> hab dazu auch schon nen bug gefunden
<atahualpa> denkst du nicht dass ich ne kleine chance hab die session datei wieder herzustellen?
<LetoThe2nd> du kriegst in der konstellation vielleicht ein paar alte fotos raus oder textdateien, aber das kannst von a bis z vergessen.
<atahualpa> :(
<sash_> Vor allem haben die Dateien ihre ursprünglichen Namen dann nicht mehr
<atahualpa> stimmt
<LetoThe2nd> eben, da fehlts dann schon weiter. leb damit und lern anständige backups zu machen.
<atahualpa> ja :(
<atahualpa> danke dir trotzdem
<jepster> ich bin gerade per ssh auf meinen server und würde gerne von dort aus eine ssh verbindung aufmachen und etwas per ssh herunterladen. kennt jemand ein gutes tool dafür?
<joschi> jepster: scp, sftp
<deem> fzsftp =)
<[eXception]> mein upgrade ist halbherzig gelaufen.. kann ich das nochmal reminstallieren?? die panels etc laufen nicht richtig und er meldet ein samba4 problem
<mosez> ich hab den classic desktop laufen. vorher konnte ich in der leiste wo die fenster aufgelistet werden per drag and drop die anordnung aendern, nun gehts nicht mehr. weiss einer ob ich das wieder aktiviert kriege?
<deem> "dein upgrade"?
<[eXception]> upgrade auf 11.04
<druckermax> Hallo!  Es ist wirklich merkwürdig. Mein Drucker, ein Magicolor 4650 - Treiber wist korrekt eingebunden - braucht manchmal sehr lange, wenn ich ihm Druckaufträge geben 20 Min und mehr - selbst wenn ich das Dokument vorher als PDF umwandle - Wohl gemerkt: es handelt sich jeweils um nur eine Seite! weiß hier jemand Rat, um das zu ändern?
<deem> [eXception]: du kannst über terminal ein upgrade versuche "sudo apt-get upgrade" bzw "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<[eXception]> ok
<[eXception]> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<[eXception]> :(
<[eXception]> also ichhab 2 probleme:
<[eXception]> 1. ich muss gnome-panel manuell starten
<[eXception]> und ich habe ein starres unbewegliches panel im zweiten monitor...
<fr00d> Tach!
<fr00d> Womit macht man denn heutzutage eine softwaregesteuerte Lüfterregelung, wenn pwmconfig behauptet, dass ich keine pwm fähigen Module geladen hab?
<fr00d> Gibt's da jetzt was anderes?
<fr00d> Seither hab ich fancontrol genutzt.
<JSeann2> moin
<JSeann2> wenn ich keine ssd eingebaut habe, würde mir btrfs gegenüber ext4 dennoch einen vorteil bringen?
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: kommt ganz auf dein nutzungsszenario an.
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: wenn du z.b. snapshots und volumes nutzen willst - schon. wenn dir dagegen wichtiger ist, dass zumindest schon annähernd datenrettungstools existieren, dann nciht.
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, und bei existierender ssd wäre btrfs besser?
<JSeann2> hatte nur gelesen, dass es die ssd schonen soll?
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: nicht zwingend. wenn du z.b. /var/log oder noch besser /tmp auf der ssd hast, dann bringt dir das schönste FS nichts mehr.
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, naja, in einem lapi bleibt mir ja keine andere wahl
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: und zumindest meiner persönlichen meinung nach gibts zwischen ext4 mit noatime und btrfs nicht mehr soooo viel unterschied.
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, aber dann werde ich für meinen desktop erstmal ext4 beibehalten
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: alles ansichtssache und was man halt von dem system erwartet.
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, oki, das mit der datenrettung hat mich aber überzeugt
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, danke 
<LetoThe2nd> hf
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, naja, ich habe kein noatime sondern rel-time glaube
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: glauben heisst? genau, nichts wissen.
<JSeann2> mom
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, /home           ext4    defaults,relatime,discard
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,defaults,relatime,discard 
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, none            swap    sw,noatime,discard                            0       0
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, was hälst du davon?
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: ähm... bitte nicht mehr hier gross reinpasten, ich glaubs dir auch so.
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: und was soll ich davon halten? wichtig ist, dass es deine ansprüche erfüllt.
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, sorry, wäre es denn so ok, oder würdest du mir zur schonung der ssd was anderes empfehlen
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: /var/xxx und /tmp ins ram.
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, wie bekomme ich das hin?
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: die entsprechende litereatur lesen, buzzword ist "ramdisk".
<LetoThe2nd> JSeann2: veilleicht erklärts auch wer anders hier, aber ich muss jetzt weg. kantine ruft.
<JSeann2> LetoThe2nd, oki, danke für die hilfe
<Fussel> JSeann2, das is nimmi so schlimm mit dem verschleis von den ssd, die halten mitlerweile genauso kurz-lang wie ne drehende
<JSeann2> Fussel naja, hab die extremmemory  XLR8 plus
<JSeann2> Fussel, mein dozent hatte mich nur drauf aufmerksam gemacht, und nun war ich schon etwas verunsichert
<Fussel> die wird wohl nicht anfälliger als andere sein
<JSeann2> ok, ich muss mal nach einem artikel gucken, warum die ersten so anfällig waren
<koegs> kein Support für http://www.tremende.com/ramlog/index.htm, aber das teste ich auf nem x200 mit SSD
<koegs> dazu noch noatime mounten und man reduziert zugriffe
<JSeann2> was mich stört ist der wohl existierende kernel-bug weshalb mein lapi 30% weniger an akku-laufzeit hat
<koegs> bei produktiven systemen setzt man eh nicht auf "latest & greatest" IMHO, aber das ist ein thema für den offtopic-channel
<[eXception]> how do I delete ALL panels?
<[eXception]> to make ubuntu generate them new
<udo_> moechte auf desktop symbole fuer die windows partitionen mit natty
<fr00d> Nutzt jemand von euch den Wobblyeffekt unter 11.04? Seit ich gestern geupgraded hab wackeln die Fenster kurz, wenn ich von einer auf die andere Arbeitsfläche wechsle und damit dort das Fenster als aktives auswähle. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das abstellen kann?
<hardcore> kann es sein, dass KDE kein xinerama unterstuetzt?
<hardcore> da gehen keine effekte mehr
<bekks> In meinen KDE gehen Effekte :)
<hardcore> bekks: mit 3 monitoren oder 2 ] xinerama?
<hardcore> bekks: oder hast du twinview?
<bekks> Ich habe nvidia :)
<hardcore> bekks: hast du 2 nvidia bei dir drin?
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ich muss hier mal fairnesshalber anmerken, dass ich auf beiden meinen aktuellen arbeitsplätzen mit ati exakt null probleme habe. über kde kann ich aber nix sagen :-/
<bekks> hardcore: Nein.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: ;)
<hardcore> bekks: ich hab 2 drin und damit geht es leider nicht.. also plasma verreckt bei xinerama
<bekks> Was genau bedeutet "verreckt"?
<hardcore> bekks: naja es gehen keine effekte. also tarnsparent, schatten, glow usw.
<bekks> Eingeschaltet sind die Effekte in KDE aber?
<b4lu> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch 5 Minuten Zeit, um mir zwei Fragen zu der Verschlüsselung vom /tmp und swap auf einem Ubuntu Server zu beantworten?
<c_korn> was bedeutet eigentlich diese kleine ecke? <a href="http://www.imagebanana.com/"><img style="border:0px;" alt="ImageBanana - Auswahl_001.png" src="http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/sbsv1swb/Auswahl_001.png" /></a>
<bekks> ,frag? b4lu 
<shetlandpony> b4lu: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<c_korn> eh, direkter link: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/sbsv1swb/Auswahl_001.png
<pimperle> hi
<hardcore> bekks: nein es kommt eine meldung
<hardcore> mom
<b4lu> also, ich möchte eigentlich nach dieser anleitung vorgehen: https://www.awxcnx.de/handbuch_37f.htm
<b4lu> habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass ich den server dafür nicht neu aufsetzen muss?
<k1l> c_korn: glaube das ist das aktivitäts symbol. also wenn eine app oder messenger was neues hat
<pimperle> ich hab gerade maverick nach natty aktualisiert und jetzt startet mein system nicht mehr. wenn ich einfach nur den grub abwarten, kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm. wenn ich im grub wiederherstellungsmodus wähle bleibt er bei der zweiten Zeile "Loading initial ramdisk ..." hängen
<pimperle> ich hab das gegooglet aber da finde ich nur infos zu gelöschten anderen grub-einträgen
<pimperle> das ist ein full-encrypted system
<pimperle>  /boot batürlich nicht
<c_korn> k1l: und woran sehe ich, welche app was neues hat?
<hardcore> bekks: http://ompldr.org/vOG5lYw
<bekks> pimperle: Hattest Du vorher ein Backup gemacht?
<pimperle> bekks: klar
<pimperle> also von /etc und /home
<bekks> hardcore: Dann lies bitte auch was da steht... Da steht sehr genau, warum die Effekte nicht verfügbar sind.
<bekks> pimperle: Und vom Rest des Systems?
<pimperle> nicht
<pimperle> :)
<k1l> c_korn: das ist wohl der Urgent-Hinweis. und dann sollten beim app ach blaue pfeile sein.
<bekks> Also hast Du kein Backup.
<pimperle> wenn es also nicht wieder startet muss ich es neu installieren
<hardcore> bekks: die sind da aber xinerama kann kein 3d deshalb geht der ganze scheiss nicht..
<hardcore> :(
<b4lu> Oder andere Frage: wie finde ich raus welche Partitionen von swap und tmp benutzt werden? 
<bekks> Die sind nicht, sonst würde KDE nicht sagen, dass sie nicht da sind.
<pimperle> bekks: dann hab ich keins im sinne von "ich kann alles wieder herstellen"
<bekks> b4lu: das steht in der /etc/fstab
<bekks> b4lu: Und /tmp ist keine Partition unter Ubuntu, sondern liegt im RAM.
<omani> gibt es ein tool, womit man aktivitaeten auf dem system protokollieren kann?
<pimperle> kann ich denn das system zu ner kommandozeile hochbringen ohne ne livecd?
<omani> ggf. mit hauseigenen bordmitteln machbar in kombination
<pimperle> init=/bin/sh geht ja seit upstart nimmer
<bekks> omani: Was für Aktivitäten?
<omani> jedenfalls soll es alles protokollieren, was gemacht wird. datei veraenderungen, eingaben in consolen, installationen/deinstallationen, eingriffe in konfigurationsdateien, etc.
<LetoThe2nd> omani: inotify recursive auf / ....
<omani> also einfach alles
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Du Schelm ;)
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: warum auch nicht.
<b4lu> becks: in der fstab ist eine UUID für swap angegeben, kann ich die für die verschlüsselung benutzen? oder wie gucke ich nach, welche partition damit gemeint ist?
<bekks> Ja, wenn man Platz für die Logs hat...
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: er sagte ausdrücklich "alles".
<bekks> b4lu: "bekks". Mit sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid; siehst Du die UUIDs ion deinem System.
<bekks> b4lu: Was Du dann wie machen musst, um irgendwas zu verschlüsseln, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.
<b4lu> bekks: tut mir leid für den tippfehler - hatte gestern anscheinend ein paar becks zu viel ;)
<omani> LetoThe2nd: inotify ist nicht in den reps enthalten?
<omani> bekks: ja tatsaechlich ALLE aktivitaeten, die aber der user macht. also nicht das system selbst.
<LetoThe2nd> omani: jetzt hundertmal mit kreide an die tafel: "ich werde das nächste mal meinen faulen arsch an google setzen, bevor ich #ubuntu-de auf die nerven falle." -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify
<omani> woh, falsch aufgestanden heute?
<omani> du bist doch sonst immer so nett
<LetoThe2nd> omani: offensichtliches missverständnis.
<omani> ok
<LetoThe2nd> omani: und bei der frage merkt man halt echt, dass du exakt nichts an eigenleistung investiert hast, also -> der spruch.
<b4lu> bekks: danke für deine hilfe erstmal, für das verschlüsseln sollte ich ja nach dieser anleitung vorgehen können: https://www.awxcnx.de/handbuch_37f.htm
<bekks> b4lu: Das ist eine Fremdanleitung, die ich nicht supporten werde :)
<omani> LetoThe2nd: wenn ein "apt-cache search inotify" nicht als eigenleistung zaehlt. dann ja. hab ich nicht :P
<b4lu> bekks: habe ich auch nicht erwartet - wenn ich das system zerschieße ist es auch nicht sonderlich schlimm, da sowieso gerade neu aufgesetzt
<LetoThe2nd> omani: bringt bei mir jede menge zeug inkl. dem dort erklärten hinweis auf "inotify-tools". noch was?
<LetoThe2nd> omani: dazu sogar das: "iwatch - Dateisystemüberwachung in Echtzeit mit inotify"
<omani> LetoThe2nd: leider nicht. da ich maverick nutze
<LetoThe2nd> omani: veräppeln kann ich mich selber... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=inotify&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/5tmgqyn
<LetoThe2nd> omani: ergo: jetzt gehst du bitte brav lesen.
<omani> LetoThe2nd: nene stimmt. hatte ne andere source.list. mein fehler
<omani> japp iwatch ist auch dabei
<bekks> Du hattest eine sources.list ohne die Standard-Ubuntu-Repos?
<omani> perfekt. ich dank dir
<LetoThe2nd> omani: möchtest du uns vielleicht gerade was mitteilen? so wie... "das ist eigentlich ein debian"? oder ... "das ist $xyzverbasteltes derivat."?
<bekks> Zeig doch mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a :)
<omani> bekks: ja hatte letzte woche was getestet
<omani> LetoThe2nd: man komm schon. du weißt ich nutze debian. aber du musst es doch nicht so offen sagen
<omani> wir sind immer noch brüder.
<omani> ubuntu/debian
<koegs> wtf? raus hier! :<
<LetoThe2nd> omani: nein, das wusste ich bisher nicht. und damit ist EOS.
<omani> :(
<bekks> 1Sind wir nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> omani: #debian-de, #debian.de - go figure.
<omani> LetoThe2nd: bin ich schon drin
<omani> ich find euch sympathusch
<omani> außerdem hab ich auch ne kiste mit ubuntu
<omani> +i
<bekks> Du kriegst deswegen trotzdem keinen Support für Debian hier.
<c_korn> k1l: ok, ich werd mal drauf achten. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> endlich wieder das übliche nach-ich-will-doch-nur-support-schnorren. von mir gibts EOS+ignore. servus auch.
<omani> LetoThe2nd: deine einstellung ist verständlich. dennoch ist DIESE kiste hier eine ubuntu maschine. nutze generell debian. das war damit gemeint
<TheInfinity> omani: schön. dann hast du auch inotify in den quellen und alles ist bestens.
<omani> genau
<pimperle> bekks: es geht wieder. die set gfxpayload zeile war schuld
<pimperle> wenn ich in /etc/default/grub die payload auf text setze, geht es
<pimperle> ach, natty. *stöhn*
<pimperle> nächstes problem: ohne compositor kann ich keine xfce terminal fenster resizen ohne das der halbe schirm schwarz wird
<pimperle> in google find ich nur die fehlerbeschreibung, scheinbar weiß keiner was
<pimperle> :(
<kirsten> Hallo! Ich bin relativ verzweifelt und brauche den ultimativen Tipp: Seit drei Tagen versuche ich 120GB von meinem Desktop via Wechselfestplatte auf meinen Laptop zu schaufeln. Ich habe die Wechselfestplatte mit fat32, ext3 und ext4 fpormatiert und immer wieder mit geparted auf Fehler überprüft-und keine gefunden. Dennoch bekomme ich immer, wenn ich die Daten auf den Laptop kopieren will einen Ringabe/ausgabefehler. Ich weiss nic
<bekks> Sagte ich Dir neulich schon.
<bekks> Teste die Dateisysteme, und teste die Festplatten.
<kirsten> ja, ich habe ja geprüft und nichts gefunden!!
<pimperle> kirsten: nimm mal smartctl
<bekks> Wie genau hast du was getestet?
<kirsten> Dateisystem sind auch ok
<bekks> Wie genau hast du was getestet?
<kirsten> also mit gepartet und fsck
<pimperle> hier der ultimative tipp: machs übers netzwerk
<pimperle> :)
<pimperle> dann hate den ganzen plattenärgern icht
<bekks> gparted testet keine Festplatten, sondern nur Dateisysteme.
<kirsten> ja, übers Netzwerk bin ich gerad dabei, dass soll 19 Stunden dauern!
<bekks> Und wenn du auf einem sauberen Dateisystem fsck ohne -v machst, wird es nicht vollständig geprüft.
<bekks> Dann nimm den short test, und nicht den long test.
<kirsten> ok, wie geht denn der shottest?
<bekks> mit smartctl
<kirsten> sorry short test
<kirsten> ok
<kirsten> Verdammt!: SMART Health Status: OK ergibt  sudo smartctl -H /dev/sdm Eigentlich ja gut, aber mit dem Kopieren bin ich damit immer noch nicht weiter :(
<bekks> kirsten: Was genau hast Du eingegeben?
<CypherFrank> Hallo zusammen, wenn ich ein Linux-Programm in Anjuta lade, kann ich  dort in einer Datei sehen, was alles benötigt wird um es zu kompilieren?
<kirsten> sudo smartctl -H /dev/sdm
<LetoThe2nd> ... verbleiben die üblichen verdächtigen: usb/firewire/esata/festplattencontroller/hubs/whatever, die oder deren treiber einfach bei dauerlast aufgeben.
<LetoThe2nd> CypherFrank: nein. und "linux programm" ist jetzt auch nicht soooo präzise
<CypherFrank> LetoThe2nd: z.b. gedit oder gcalctool
<bekks> kirsten: Nopaste bitte mal smartctl --all /dev/sdm
<kirsten> Long (extended) offline self test failed [unsupported scsi opcode] ergibt der longtest :(
<bekks> Die kompletten Ausgaben brauchen wir...
<kirsten> Device does not support Self Test logging :(
<LetoThe2nd> CypherFrank: du solltest _dringendst_ an der präzision deines ausdrucks arbeiten. was lädst du da? ein makefile? eine quelltextdatei? ein mapfile? in welcher programmiersprache überhaupt usw.usf.
<bekks> kirsten: Das sind nicht "vollständige Ausgaben".
<pimperle> kann man denn die lüftersteuerung in natty manuell im kernel anpassen? oder muss man dann die automatische steuerung ausschalten unf fancontrol o.Ä. benutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> CypherFrank: im allgemeinen findest du die abhängigkeiten in der einen oder anderen form in der kontrolldatei des jeweils verwendeten buildsystems. aber schon allein davon gibts mindestens 4 oder 5 weit verbreitete und zig speziallösungen.
<kirsten> die komplette Ausgabe http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386888/
<kirsten> (ich lerne ja dazu ;)
<LetoThe2nd> CypherFrank: ergo: bei solchen fragen muss man wirklich äusserst genau sein - sonst ists von vornherein sinnlos.
<bekks> kirsten: Und den BEfehl der die Ausgabe verursachte müssen wir erraten? :)
<kirsten> :) nein das war sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdm
<CypherFrank> LetoThe2nd: Danke schonmal. Kontrolldatei und  Buildsystem bringt mich mit Google hoffentlich weiter.
<kirsten> ihr habt keine Idee mehr?
<bekks> kirsten: Kann es sein, dass Du einen RAID-Controller hast, an dem die Platte angeschlossen ist?
<kirsten> was ist ein "RAID-Controller? also die Platte ist in einem Gehäuse und per usb angeschlossen
<bekks> Für einen Test mit smartctl musst Du die Platte direkt anschliessen.
<kirsten> scheisse, d.h. ausbauen und irgendwie ans mainbord klemmen, da wir ja der fisch in der pfanne verrückt!
<kirsten> ich glaube dann renne ich lieber rüber zum Aldi und kaufe mir n neue Wechselfestplatte
<bekks> MAch was Du willst... :P
<kirsten> hm, ja, aber dennoch danke schön. Seitdem ich Ubuntu benutze habe ich ständig defekte Festplatten...
<TheInfinity> vielleicht liegt es an deiner bezugsquelle. *duck*
<bekks> Dann würde ich mir mal GEdanken machen, was Du mit deinen USB Plattem anstellst...
<[4-tea-2]> Ja, Ubuntu ist bekannt dafür, dass es heimlich nachts den Kopf auf den Scheiben aufsetzen lässt, aber nur wenn keiner in der Nähe ist, der es hören kann.
<kirsten> ich verstehs auch nicht, aber machts gut und danke noch mal!
<bekks> Das GEhäuse kann auch kaputt sein...
<bekks> Da kannst Du Platten kaufen soviele Du willst.
<kirsten> der RAID-Controller?
<bekks> Habe ich RAID-Controller oder Gehäuse geschrieben?
<bekks> Ein RAID-Controller ist kein Gehäuse.
<kirsten> ich hätte ja noch ein zweites Gehäuse, dann probier ich das erstmal
<[4-tea-2]> kirsten: dann auch gleich mit dem anderen Netzteil, bitte.
<bekks> Oder Du baust die Platte aus, schliesst sie direkt an, und testest die Platte...
<kirsten> die werden alle über usb versorgt
<LetoThe2nd> *kopf->tisch
<kirsten> wenn ich meinen #R
<bekks> kirsten: MAch was Du willst...
<kirsten> sorry
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmm. Ist das vielleicht das Problem?
<kirsten> wenn ich meinen Rechner aufschraube geht ganz schnell gar nichts mehr!!1
<[4-tea-2]> Reicht die USB-Stromversorgung für rotierende Scheiben?
<bekks> kirsten: Deine ! Taste ist kaputt.
<kirsten> nein, ich habe nur aufsteigende Hitze, weil mich das hier alles fertig macht!
<bekks> Was macht Dich an Lösungsvorschlägen, die Du allesamt ablehnst, denn bitte fertig?
<[4-tea-2]> kirsten: bei dem externen Gehäuse war doch bestimmt ein Netzteil dabei, willste das nicht mal verwenden, auch wenn das zusätzliche Kabel optisch nicht so toll ist?
<kirsten> nein, das ist ja alles gut, ich bin nur gerade überfordert und werde das heute Abend ganz in Ruhe angehen - vielleicht schraube ich auch den Rechner auf - aber nur vielleicht
<kirsten> nein, ist son ganz dünnes Gehäuse, hat nur n USB Anschluss
<deem> in den aldi festplatten ist nur ne ganz billige platine verbaut
<deem> die die sata anschlüsse auf usb wälzen
<bekks> In den Gehäusen der Platten.
<deem> bekks: mein ich doch ;)
<bekks> Die Platten selbst haben damit nichts zu tun.
<deem> es kann durchaus sein, dass so eine platine mal den geist aufgibt, vorallem da sie press an den platten anliegen und die platte bei den derzeitigen temperaturen sehr warm wird
<[4-tea-2]> .o( Mir wär das unheimlich, 'ne Platte mit USB-Strom zu betreiben, ist das heutzutage echt üblich? )
<beaver74> bei 2.5" ist es üblich
<bekks> [4-tea-2]: Selbstverständlich ist das heute üblich.
<LetoThe2nd> [4-tea-2]: nur bei leuten, für die gilt "function follows form". sind viele apple-user drunter ;-)
<pimperle> gibts nen trick um die sata-platten beim start vor den usb-platten zu enumerieren? ich benutze sda und sdb als bezeichner für mein sensors-applet und seit natty ist manchmal sda die usb-festplatte.
<[4-tea-2]> Dann am besten noch an einem USB-Hub ohne eigene Stromversorgung, nehme ich an? :)
<pimperle> ich hab gelesen, dass man in /dev die links umbiegen kann, aber sdX ist kein link sondern scheinbar das ende aller anderen links
<bekks> [4-tea-2]: Das ist nicht üblich, das ist Blödsinn für Festplatten :)
<[4-tea-2]> pimperle: nimmt man da im 21. Jahrhundert nicht UUIDs für?
<pimperle> [4-tea-2]: doch, bei allem außer den sensors-dingern
<[4-tea-2]> bekks: wollte bloß auf eine möglicher Fehlerquelle hinweisen.
<pimperle> und smartctl kann auch keine uuid, oder?
<[4-tea-2]> Dasjadoof.
<bekks> pimperle: Die Frage ist sinnfrei.
<pimperle> uuid kenne ich nur im zsh mit dem, was logisch auf den platten ist, aber ich will ja quasi ans physische gehäuse
<bekks> Eine Platte hat keine UUID.
<pimperle> bekks: welche?
<pimperle> eben
<pimperle> gut
<bekks> Ein Dateisystem hat eine UUID.
<pimperle> bleibt die frage, wie ich libsensors dazu bringe, die richtigen platten anzuzeigen
<pimperle> bzw den kernel dazu bringe, die sata platten vor den usbplatten zu scannen
<bekks> pimperle: In dem Du eine udev-Regel baust, die die USB Platte als sdc einbindet, wenn Du sie anschliesst.
<pimperle> greift die dann auch, wenn die platte beim hochfahren schon dran ist?
<bekks> pimperle: Sollte sie.
<pimperle> beim nachträglichen anschließen ist es ja kein problem, weil die anderen (sda und sdb) dann schon da sind
<pimperle> ok, ich probier das mal
<pimperle> thx
<[4-tea-2]> Verständnisfrage... Landen udev & seine Regeln mit im initrd-Image?
<bekks> Nein. Wozu auch?
<pimperle> grub bootet von hd(0,0) usw, oder?
<bekks> pimperle: Je nachdem wo Du grub installiert hast.
<pimperle> sda und sdb
<pimperle> bekks: eine empfehlung welche datei in /lib/udev/rules.d am ehesten als template in frage kommt?
<bekks> pimperle: 99-myrules.rules
<pimperle> :)
<jokrebel> hi
<pimperle> "Udev is only expected to handle device node permissions and to create additional symlinks, not to change kernel-provided device node names."
<pimperle> das heißt dann wohl, dass ich nicht mit udev dafür sorgen kann, welche sdX meine usb-platte wird
<KnightRider> hallo zusammen, wie habe kein java-plugin in firefox. wie heisst dieses, finde nichts in der Plugin Suche von Mozilla. habe Ubuntu 10.04, firfox 3.6.17
<[4-tea-2]> KnightRider: ich glaub in 10.04 hieß das sun-java6-plugin oder so ähnlich?
<[4-tea-2]> ...vielleicht java5
<deem> KnightRider: sun-java6-plugin
<deem> [4-tea-2]: nein. das erste war schon richtig :P
<[4-tea-2]> ...die Zeit vergeht so schnell :)
<jokrebel> gibts das nicht immer noch über die restricted-extras
<deem> jokrebel: partner
<[4-tea-2]> .o( Oh, das sollte ich dann vielleicht mal einschalten. )
<[4-tea-2]> .o( ...und, schwupps, krieg ich ein frisches Java. oO )
<[4-tea-2]> War das vorher (10.10) in einem anderen Repository oder hab ich bloß verpennt, partner wieder einzuschalten?
<deem> [4-tea-2]: das sit imo schon seit 9.10 im partner
<deem> ist*
<[4-tea-2]> Dann hab ich wohl gepennt.
<KnightRider> deem / 4-tea-2: beisst sich das sun-java plugin nicht mit dem openjdk das ich installiert habe?
<unicom> Hallo - wieviel RAM-speicherplatz verbraucht nautilus? Hab hier einmal 103,5 MB  und auf meinem anderen System nur 7,7 MB - wie stelle ich fest was alles für plug-ins da drinnen sind?
<[4-tea-2]> KnightRider: über das alternatives-System kann man auswählen, was man bevorzugt nutzen will, ich tendiere bei mir dazu, alles an nicht-Sun-Java runterzuwerfen, weil ich Anwendungen hab, die nur mit dem Sun-Kram laufen. :\
<deem> KnightRider: nein
<KnightRider> apt-get findet leider kein sun-java6-plugin, muss wohl noch ein bisschen suchen. Mit openjdk gibts kein plugin?
<deem> KnightRider: hast du das partner repository aktiviert?
<[4-tea-2]> KnightRider: partners-Repository in Software-Quellen einschalten.
<KnightRider> deem / 4-tea-2: danke euch, hab nun in synaptic die Einstellung für die paketquellen
<KnightRider> gefunden und jetzt bin ich das java-plugin am downloaden
<m3t4lukas> Hey leute
<m3t4lukas> Habt ihr schon mitbekommen, dass microsoft Skype aufgekauft hat?
<m3t4lukas> denkt ihr, dass es weitere Linux-versionen von skype geben wird?
<Frickelpit> ,ot? m3t4lukas
<shetlandpony> m3t4lukas: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<m3t4lukas> kay :)
<Wedelwolf> so. nach langem murks hab ich nun ein crossover-kabel. Jetzt will ich damit eine direkte verbindung zwischen zwei geraeten herstellen (beide linux) gibts dazu irgend nen wikieintrag?
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, Gigabit-Karten?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, einfach reinpacken.
<Wedelwolf> nicht gigabit
<dadrc> Obwohl, sollte auch so gehen. Musst halt beiden Rechnern 'ne IP geben, läuft ja kein DHCP.
<Wedelwolf> hrm geht das parallel zu wlan?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, ich bin für Ausprobieren :)
<bekks> Wedelwolf: Einstecken, IP vergeben, geht.
<bekks> Wedelwolf: geht parallel, wenn du IPs aus einem anderen Netz wählst.
<dadrc> Das mit dem Gigabit oben war übrigens Blödsinn, hab da was verwechselt. Sorry.
<Wedelwolf> also das waere jetzt in den netzwerkeinstellungen... da brauch ich ne Adresse, netzmaske und gateway
<bekks> Nein, kein GAteway.
<dadrc> 192.168.123.x, Subnet 255.255.255.0 sollte gehen
<bekks> Du möchtest zwei IP Adressen aus einem anderen Netz als deinem WLAN Netz vergeben.
<bekks> Das Routing passiert dann von alleine, und du brauchst kein Gateway.
<drakooner> Hallo! hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man den Standard-Ordner (in den Dokumente gespeichert werden ändern kann?
<drakooner> Ich würde es gerne immer auf einen USB-Stick lenken?
<_moep_> in welchem programm
<Wedelwolf> bekks jetzt hat bloss mein 2t-geraet keine vorkonfiguration fuer Ethernet. Jetzt hab ich eine neue Erstellt, aber da fehlt die mac-adresse
<rumpe1> drakooner, du könntest /home/user/Dokumente als Mountpoint für deinen Stick nehmen
<drakooner> rumpe1: Soll heißen das Standard-Ziel ist immer der Dokumente-Ordner bzw. die XDG-Zuordnung?
<rumpe1> drakooner, keine Ahnung.. hab mich mit den den defaults nie groß beschäftigt. Aber wie willst du das machen, wenn der stick dann mal nicht angeschossen ist?
<rumpe1> drakooner, wär eben eine relativ unkomplizierte idee
<drakooner> hmhm… ich kuck mal
<dadrc> drakooner, sonst könntest du mal /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults angucken
<dadrc> Anpassungen daran kannst du auch in ~/.config/user-dirs.conf vornehmen
<drakooner> Japp, bin einfach gerade am überlegen, wie sich das auswirkt, wenn der Stick nicht dranhängt
<drakooner> ;)
<rumpe1> drakooner, komplizierter aber vielleicht "besser" wäre, den dokumente-ordner bei vorhandensein des sticks mit diesem zu synchronisieren
<drakooner> Das ist eine gute Idee! Dann muss ich mich mal nochmal in udev einlesen. 
<rumpe1> hmm.. geht da vielleicht auch was mit filesystems? hm...
<drakooner> filesystems?
<Wedelwolf> irgendwie klappt die verbindung nicht so ganz
<Wedelwolf> auf einem der geraete kommt immer "verbindung hergestellt, verbindung getrennt.
<rumpe1> hab da irgendwas in erinnerung daß es da ein filesystem gäbe, daß die überwachung auf änderungen in der quelle und die synchronisation übernahm
<rumpe1> ah... ne. Vertan. Meinte Unison, ist aber lediglich ein tool.
<drakooner> ich mochte unison nie sondelich – hat einmal nicht funktioniert, da richt ich mir lieber mit udev nen rsync-Befehl ein. Danke jedenfalls für die Anregungen!! 
<rumpe1> drakooner, wär jedenfalls eine idee für synchronisation. Geht in beide Richtungen, robust, ...
<Wedelwolf> Wie kann das sein, dass mein netwerkmanager sagt, ich haette keine Verbindung, wen der Netzwerk-port blinkt?
<rumpe1> ok :)
<Wedelwolf> Ich krieg die Krise...
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: Wenn die LED blinkt erreicht die NIC vielleicht ja auch nur nen Switch, bekommt aber keine IP zugewiesen, da der DHCP-Server nicht erreichbar ist? <vermut>
<k1l> Wedelwolf: der NM machts automatisch, wenn du daber in der interfaces oder woanders dasnetzwerk konfigurierst klappt das nicht
<Wedelwolf> k1l aber ich muesste es ja von hand konfigurieren weils geraet<->geraet ist oder nicht?
<Hades1> was kann ich statt adobe flash benutzen? gnash?
<Wedelwolf> Weil bis jetzt gehts mit keiner Methode
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: Ethernetkarten zweier PCs miteinander verbinden?
<Wedelwolf> genau.
<Wedelwolf> in notebook-version
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: da wirst Du ein Crossover-Kabel oder Adapter nutzen müssen.
<Wedelwolf> Crossover hab ich
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: oder nen Switch dazwischenhängen.
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: dann noch jeder Karte eine andere Adresse in der selben Range fest einstellen.
<Wedelwolf> jokrebel hab ich ipv4-einstellungen, und so... so wie bekks erklaert hat
<Wedelwolf> Braucht das MAC-Adressen?
<Wedelwolf> weil nur 1 der beiden geraete hat schon eine eingetragen
<Hades1> warum wird von gnash abgeraten?
<Gulaschkanone> Hades1: Hades1
<Gulaschkanone> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnash
<Hades1> Gulaschkanone: ja das hab ich gelesen, is ja inzwischen im beta status das ganze
<Hades1> Gulaschkanone: bei mir läuft der sehr gut muss ich sagen und adobe nicht
<Gulaschkanone> Hm, bei mir läuft Adobe ganz passabel
<Wedelwolf> hrm. Verbraucht gnash weniger leistung?
<Hades1> Gulaschkanone: hast du ruckeln bei youtube videos?
<Gulaschkanone> Hades1: Nein
<Gulaschkanone> Hades1: Hab die Version "Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162" installiert
<rumpe1> ab 2,5Ghz ruckelt nicht mehr so doll :)
<Hades1> Gulaschkanone: okk ruckeln kann ich gar nich bei mir feststellen mit gnash
<Gulaschkanone> rumpe1: Mit 8 Cores (HT) und 3,06GHz merk ich auch nichts ^^
<rumpe1> flash kann mehr als einen core verwenden? ;)
<Gulaschkanone> Keine Ahnung :P
<deem> bei mir benutzt flash immernur einen kern, aber mein ubuntu schiebt dann alles andere immer schön auf die anderen kerne :D
<Wedelwolf> 2 kerne dank flash beide auf 60-80%
<Gulaschkanone> Wedelwolf:Bei mir idlen die zwischen 2 und 7 Prozent rum
<unicom> Hallo - wieviel RAM-speicherplatz verbraucht nautilus? Hab hier einmal 103,5 MB (plugin pdf-compress mit 10 kb)  und auf meinem anderen System hat nautilus nur 7,7 MB
 * Wedelwolf stellt sein ticket zurueck.
<mallock> Hallo, wo finde ich die im wiki beschriebene usb-creator.exe um unter XP einen bootfähigen USB Stick zu machen?
<k1l> mallock: nimm am besten unetbootin
<k1l> ,unetbootin? mallock 
<shetlandpony> mallock, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<k1l> mallock: oder sonst ist ab 10.10 auf dem desktop-cd image besagte .exe
<basti> abend. da ich etwas probleme mit der darstellung des desktops habe, wollte ich die ppa treiber (nvidia) installiern. also via add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates die quellen hinzugefügt und geupdated. nun finde ich aber nicht, wie auf der hp von ppa angegeben, nicht das paket nvidia-graphics-drivers. was mache ich falsch?
<rumpe1> basti, lass mal suchen, z.B. mit apt-cache search nvidia | grep -i driver   ... o.s.ä.
<basti> schon gemacht. sind aber nur die "normalen" treiber zu finden
<rumpe1> basti, beim updaten aufmerksam mitgelesen? wurden die infos aus dem ppa ordnungsgemäß heruntergeladen?
<basti> jop
<rumpe1> basti, also entweder da lief was schief beim updaten, oder das paket heißt anders. für ersters check doch mal das Verzeichnis /var/lib/apt/lists, ob da überhaupt eine datei für das ppa vorhanden ist
<rumpe1> in der datei sollten die pakete des ppas aufgelistet sein
<mallock> k1l: danke
<basti> was komisch ist, dass apt-cache show mir folgende version ausgibt: Version: 270.41.03-0ubuntu1~xup. lade ich nun das deb mit 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 runter, wird mir mitgeteilt, dass diese version bereits installiert ist
<basti> ok, mit dpkg geht es
<basti> ich habe mir das paket jetzt von hier (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/amd64/nvidia-current/270.41.06-0ubuntu1) manuell runtergalden, ohne apt
<basti> mal neu starten
<k1l> basti: was machst du da?
<k1l> urgs
<deem> k1l: den nvidia treiber aus einem ppa installieren
<k1l> nee, er hat doch grade den aus den offiziellen quellen wieder per deb isntalliert
<basti> ne, den von ppa
<basti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/amd64/nvidia-current/270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<k1l> das ist kein ppa
<deem> s/den/er will den/
<shetlandpony> deem, can't find 'den' in your last line, sorry
<basti> wie auch immer, es war/ist eine aktuellere version als die die mir die normalen apt quellen bieten konnte
<basti> und bis jetzt ist der fehler nicht wieder aufgetreten
<deem> basti: welches ubuntu hattest du doch gleich?
<basti> natty
<basti> und da ist 03 das aktuellste
<deem> basti: wenn ich "apt-cache show nvidia-current" eintippe, zeigt er mir die Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 an
<deem> und ich habe das system vor ner halben stunde erst neu installiert
<deem> keine ppas oder ähnliches
<basti> hmm... eben die 06 installiert und jetzt zeigt es mir wieder Version: 270.41.03-0ubuntu1~xup an
<basti> was soll ich sagen. sources.list ist alles natty
<k1l> um es nochmal deutlich zu machen: er hat ja auch das deb aus den offiziellen quellen genommen. laut https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/amd64/nvidia-current/ ist diese seit dem 20.4.11 die neuste in den quellen
<deem> basti: du wolltest ja das paket "nvidia-current" installieren, ja?
<k1l> vlt mal nen apt-get update fahren
<basti> desöfteren gemacht k1l 
<basti> ja, deem 
<basti> bzw die version aus den ppa, die ja etwas anders heißt
 * deem tippt auf verfickeltes system
<deem> verfrickeltes*
<k1l> ahh, die 03er ist aus dem ppa
<k1l> da haben die offiziellen quellen was neueres...
<k1l> mal wieder ppa-fail
<basti> oder user fail, der sich das nicht richtig anschaut
<basti> aber die alten laufen bei mir jedenfalls besser ;)
<basti> vorher war es so, dass das hintergrundbild sich über teile der fenster oder der taskleiste gelgt hat. dies ist nun nicht mehr der fall
<basti> bis jetzt zumindenst
<basti> wie wird denn da die priorität gesetzt? ppa > offiziel?
<basti> also von apt
<k1l> yep
<k1l> aber dann mit weiteren problemen bezüglich x,nvidia und graka an die ppa betreuer wenden.
<Bausparfuchs> Nabend allerseits. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, den Gnome-Keyring komplett zu deaktivieren? Ich such mir schon seit ner Stunde nen Wolf. Ich möchte die Passwörter nicht an einem Zentralen Ort gespeichert haben, sondern jede Anwendung soll sie sich selbst merken. Ich will einfach keine zwei Passwörter beim Start eingeben müssen, um den Schlüsselbund aufzusperren. Aber ein leeres Passwort kommt auch nicht in Frage, weil dann 
<Bausparfuchs> jeder einfach sich die Passwörter ansehen kann.
<basti> da ich den ppa eintrag nicht in der sources.list finde, wie kann ich ihn wieder entfernen?
<Frickelpit> basti: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Frickelpit> da ist der eintrag
<k1l> ppa-purge ist wohl das mittel der wahl
<basti> danke. werde erstmal bei dem alten treiber bleiben, aber man muss ja wissen wie man ihn wieder los wird
<basti> zu früh gefreut. fehler ist wieder da
<basti> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/535/bildschirmfotowe.png/ - falls es jemand sehen will. unten die überlappung von hintergrundbild und taskleiste
<jackmcrider> nabend
<jackmcrider> aehm... apturl in ubuntu 11.04?
<jackmcrider> laeufts bei euch normal?
<Minze> Habe ein Portcheck am eigenen Rechner durchgeführt, und ein möglicherweise besorgniserendes Ergebnis erhalten.
<Minze> Könnte sich das jemand mal anschauen?
<Minze> http://pastie.org/pastes/1889920/text?key=shaa3t7mrizdgwz9y52a
<[4-tea-2]> Minze: das ist so wenig aussagekräftig guck doch lokal einfach mit "netstat -lnp", ob jeder Port, auf dem gelauscht wird, zu einer Anwendung gehört, die tatsächlich laufen darf.
<[4-tea-2]> (Man füge an geeigneter Stelle irgendwelche Satzzeichen ein.)
<koegs> alternative zum Filezilla FTP-Clienten?
<[4-tea-2]> koegs: "Verbinden mit Server" im normalen Dateimanager (Nautilus)?
<koegs> gute idee
<jokrebel> Bei meiner DVB-T Karte kann ich die Lautstärke mittels des Masterreglers rauf und runterregeln. Meine analoge Kabel-TV-Karte bindet sich wohl anders ein und reagiert nicht auf diesen Regler (erst bei 0 ist dann schlagartig kein Ton mehr - 5-100% = immer selbe Lautstärke).
<jokrebel> Wenn ich alsamixer aufrufe kann ich dort über den CD-Regler und den Headphone-Regler auch von der Analog-Karte verstellen. Wie binde ich das an den Masterregler mit an?
<jokrebel> Kein Soundkarten-Profi am Start?
<[4-tea-2]> ...man weiß, dass man eigentlich erklären sollte, wie man's (mit Pulseaudio) richtig macht, aber man weiß nicht, wie man's (mit Pulseaudio) richtig macht? :)
<jokrebel> .oO( Konfuzius - Konfusios ) ?
<foxit> hallo
<freeman__> hallo leute
<freeman__> wie kriege ich bei meinem Lenovo T510 unter Ubuntu 11.04 64 Bit dazu mit nvidia optimus auf einen zweiten monitor zu projezieren 
<freeman__> nutze den vga ausgang
<freeman__> der zweite monitor wird erkannt aber es tut sich leider nix mit nvidia-settings :-(
<k1l> ist optimus das mit den 2 grakas, eine gpu und eine onboard?
<Fuchs> optimus ausschalten, damit nicht die Intel Karte aktiv ist
<freeman__> ja genau
<Fuchs> als erste Idee. Als zweite installierst Du Dir dann disper 
<freeman__> k1l
<freeman__> disper
<freeman__> ah ok
<Fuchs> und dann machst Du ein Terminal auf und schreibst   disper -c   (clone) oder  disper -e  (extend) und bist gluecklich
<k1l> aber das umschalten wird nicht unterstützt unter linux. wirst du dich im bios für eine entscheiden müssen
<Fuchs> aber zu allererst knipst Du im BIOS dieses unsaegliche optimus-Zeugs aus
<Fuchs> ich persoenlich wuerde disper dann sogar auf Knoepfe binden, macht das ganze noch tollerer. 
<foxit> es git ein kernel modul für optimus http://trurl.4mhz.de/post/nvidia-optimus-power-consumption/
<freeman__> ok danke hmm disper zickt gerade rum beim install :-(
<Fuchs> foxit: das deaktiviert nur die nvidia Karte 
<Fuchs> foxit: das ist so ziemlich haargenau das Gegenteil von dem, was wir gerade versuchen 
<Fuchs> freeman__: kannst Du das in einer Fehlermeldung formulieren? 
<Fuchs> dann kann man sicher helfen
<freeman__> http://pastebin.com/mrqYbS6v
<freeman__> bitteschön
<foxit> Fuchs: man muss ja dafür nicht die nvidia karte verwenden...
<Fuchs> freeman__: das ppa gibt es noch nicht fuer natty
<freeman__> orje :-(
<freeman__> hmm wie soll ich das dann lösen?
<Fuchs> freeman__: momentchen
<freeman__> ok
<Fuchs> http://ppa.launchpad.net/disper-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/  << das gibt es
<Fuchs> disper-dev statt disper
<Fuchs> foxit: man muss nicht, aber ich persoenlich wuerde, bei dem Modell 
<Fuchs> foxit: weil da naemlich powermizer anstandslos funktioniert und man mit der nvidia Karte auch mehr als genug Akkudauer hat
<freeman__> ui und wie adde ich das schnell
<freeman__> das rep
<Fuchs> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:disper-dev   vermute ich mal blind
<freeman__> nein klappt leider nicht
<deem> es heißt auch apt-add-repository
<dadrc> nö
<deem> doch natürlich
<dadrc> mein autocomplete ist dagegen
<freeman__> ne geht auch nich
<deem> dadrc: tippe "apt-a<tab>
<foxit> gibt es einen guten mailclient für die konsole mit maildir unterstützung?
<dadrc> deem: tippe "add-a<tab>"
<freeman__> also auch nach update
<freeman__> geht nix weiter
<freeman__> er findet disper-dev
<dadrc> deem, einigen wir uns auf unentschieden? :>
<deem> ach das gibts auch. aber apt-add-repository gibt es auch ;)
<freeman__> einfach nicht
<deem> dadrc: ok =)
<freeman__> komisch verstehe das nicht
<Fuchs> freeman__: dann machs altmodisch von Hand
<freeman__> orje wie funzt das schnell
<freeman__> hmm fein jetzt geht aber disper installieren
<freeman__> und jetzt?
<freeman__> disper -e
<freeman__> oder wenn ich es brauche für den beamer oder
<Fuchs> disper -e   fuer  "Bild ueber zwei Monitore strecken"   und disper -c fuer "klonen" 
<Fuchs> ,disper? freeman__ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber disper
<Fuchs> *grfjx* 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/disper  << da
<freeman__> muss optimus noch ausschalten kann das sein
<freeman__> ?
<Fuchs> die nvidia Karte muss halt aktiv sein 
<Fuchs> wenn Optimus an ist, ist sie das nicht
<freeman__> ah ok bin gleich wieder da
<k1l> freeman__: ja, du musst erst ins bios booten
<freeman__> hi leute
<freeman__> bin wieder da
<freeman__> optimus war ausgeschaltet
<freeman__> disg. war eingestellt im bios
<freeman__> nvidia-settings will auch nimma starten
<freeman__> werde nvidia treiber neu installieren
<foxit> cu@all
<deem> wie aktiviert man doch gleich das directory listening im apachen?
<bekks> Options Indexes
<deem> bekks: und wo kommt das hin? ich will es global aktivieren
<jokrebel> gn8
<RichyW> habe zwei dateien auf eine ntfs partition die ich für win7 nutze kopiert, jetzt kann ich die datei weder löschen noch verschieben und das weder unter ubuntu noch unter win7, hat jemand eine idee??
<freeman__> so wieder juhu
<freeman__> danke toll hat geklappt
<freeman__> kann jetzt über nvidia-settings die auflösung etc einstellen echt super
<freeman__> frage mich gerade wie ich fenster rüberziehen kann das geht leider nicht :-(
<Fuchs> freeman__: noch ein paar kleinere Tipps: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_on_a_ThinkPad_T410   <<  das meiste ist fuer das T510 genau so gueltig, vor allem powermizer koennte Dich interessieren 
<Fuchs> freeman__: bei was? disper -e sollte es gehen, disper -c natuerlich nicht. 
<freeman__> oh vielen dank
<freeman__> ach mist auf der anderen seite gehen jetzt die fensterrahmen nicht - net gut
<freeman__> :-(
<Fuchs> o.O 
<freeman__> unity hab ich aktiviert
<freeman__> kann das schuld sein
<freeman__> ?
<k1l> deem: in die httpd.conf 
<Fuchs> unity ist schlussendlich compiz, der sollte damit eigentlich umkoennen 
<freeman__> hmm eigenartig
<RichyW> freeman_: hast du in compiz rumgespielt? habe t510 und auch mal ein wenig in compiz ausprobiert. als ich das mit der würfel ansicht eingeschaltet habe waren bei mir auch keine rahmen mehr
<freeman__> mal xinerama aktivieren
<freeman__> nein würfel ist so wie du meinst nicht aktiviert
<claw> hi ich suche nach einer möglichkeit einer ausgabe ein komma einzuschieben. so gibt z.B "echo `cat /sys/class/power_supply/bq27200-0/temp` °C" 489°C aus - eigentlich sind es eher 48,9°C 
 * Fuchs gibt claw eine Portion sed
<Fuchs> wobei, das kann ja kein \d haben wir oben gelernt ... hm
<deem> k1l: das will nicht. es werden keine verzeichnisse aufgelistet. gibts da für die benutzung mit svn etwas zu beachten?
<Fuchs> hah
<Fuchs> claw: sed 's/\B[0-9]\{1\}/&,/'
<k1l> deem: http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/FAQ#How_do_I_turn_automatic_directory_listings_on_or_off.3F  hier ist die syntax dazu
<shetlandpony> k1l's url:  | FAQ - Httpd Wiki
<claw> perfekt fuchs
<claw> war gerade dabei mit prinf das zu testen
<freeman__> so wieder da :D
<freeman__> also display clonen funzt net
<freeman__> wenn ich disper -c
<freeman__> schreib tut sich nix
<RichyW> freeman_: Ist das richtig das du nen Lenovo T510 nutzt?
<freeman__> habe immer einen externen monitor dabei
<deem> k1l: geht auch nicht >_> muss ich da das alias als pfad angbene oder den pfad zum ordner?
<freeman__> jap
<freeman__> das stimmt
<k1l> deem: gute frage. ist nicht so mein spezialgebiet
<RichyW> freeman_ ich habe nicht ahnung, aber hast du das mit der fn-taste und der helligkeit schon im grif?
<Fuchs> RichyW: siehe den von mir oben verlinkten Artikel 
<Fuchs> RichyW: da steht, wie man die Helligkeit fixt 
<Fuchs> (bei nvidia Karten, allerdings) 
<freeman__> hmm helligkeit ging eigentlich noch früher
<freeman__> moment
<freeman__> mal korrigieren
<RichyW> Fuchs: das hab ich net gesehen. bei mir läufts dachte ich könnte hier auch mal meinen teil am helfen beitragen
<deem> k1l: früher war das einfacher. da war es global aktiviert und man musste es deaktivieren :D
<freeman__> mist jetzt finde ich den artikel nicht mehr wie das geht
<RichyW> freeman_: was meinst denn genau für ein artikel?
<Fuchs> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_on_a_ThinkPad_T410#Graphics:_NVIDIA_Quadro_NVS_3100M_.28GT218.29  << ?
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/32kgrde | Installing Gentoo on a ThinkPad T410 - ThinkWiki
<freeman__> hmm brightness von optimus treiber beim t510
<freeman__> also die taste fn + F7 funzt aber es kommt bildschirmkonfiguration konnte nicht geändert werden :-(
<razor16> Hallo liebe Ubuntuuser, ich hab ein kleines Problem: Bei der Installation der propietären Treiber der Brother-Seite für Linux beschwert sich Linux über eine falsche libc6-Version, die geforderte ist jedoch um einiges älter als die für Ubuntu verfügbare Version, also ist diese Bedingung in jedem Fall erfüllt. Denoch lässt sich der Treiber nicht installieren und sämtliche --force-Parameter helfen nicht.
<razor16> http://pastebin.com/jpFf6G6b
<razor16> Wer weiß etwas dazu?
<_moep_> schau mal ob guttenprint das nicht auch so unterstützt. da macht der hersteller eindeutig mist
<razor16> leider nicht so gut
<_moep_> bzw is das paket wohl falsch gebaut
<_moep_> welcher drucker genau
<razor16> _moep_ vor allem ging der Treiber bisher immer unter Linux, erst bei Ubuntu habe ich das Problem HL-2150N
<_moep_> was hattest du vorher
<_moep_> debian?
<razor16> _moep_  ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Abfrage mit der 13 in der Versionsnummer nicht zurechtkommt
<razor16> _moep_ Aptosid Debian stable testing sid
<_moep_> schlechter tausch *troll* :P :D egal vermutlich macht ubuntu da irgendwas anders od es is $irgendwas anders gegelinkt
<razor16> _moep_ dachte ich mir auch aber jede Minute nen Freeze das nix mehr geht is halt auch ned erträglich, war sonst immer superzufrieden mit sidux bzw aptosid
<razor16> _moep_ aber wie komme ich dem Fehler auf die Spur, wäre schade deswegen Ubuntu ganz aufzugeben
<basti2> wie kann ich denn bei ff die option "für dateien dieses typs immer diese aktion ausführen" aktivieren? in den einstellungen habe ich für einen dateityp "download" aktiviert, aber es wird trotzdem jedesmal nachgefragt
<_moep_> razor16: ka du kannst dpkg mal mit strace aufrufen u gucken wo es genau hängt
<razor16> _moep_ wie funzt strace einfach davor hängen?
<_moep_> ja
<razor16> _moep_ nach was genau soll ich suchen?
<_moep_> sowies wie not found oder so
<razor16> _moep_ wie fange ich die ausgabe ab?
<razor16> strace dpkg -i --force-all brhl2150nlpr-2.0.2-1.i386.deb > debug.txt tut nicht was es soll?
<_moep_> das klappt auch so nicht weil das nicht in die standardausgabe ausgibt
<_moep_> egal bin pennen n8
<razor16> _moep_  gn8
<Cyber1005> huhu, kann mir jemand kurz sagen wie ich im uu wiki was ausdrucken kann?
<dadrc> Datei → Drucken würd ich behaupten
<Cyber1005> ja stimmt, gibt halt in manch wikis auch so das es ne extra druck version gibt um eine seite zu drucken
<dadrc> Die Seite hat ein eigenes Print-Stylesheet, wird also automatisch beim Drucken auf Druckansicht umgestellt :)
<Cyber1005> danke dann bin ich auch da wieder schlauer
<dadrc> Wenn du dir das erstmal angucken willst, kannst du es ja einfach erstmal in eine PDF-Datei drucken
<malto444> Hallo, ich benutze unity mit 2 Bildschirmen. Problem dabei. Das unity-Panel hängt am rechten Bildschirm am linken Rand. Kann ich dieses auf den linken Bildschirm verschieben, so wie es man auch mit dem Gnome Panel machen konnte?
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist das Panel immer auf dem primären Bildschirm.
<sonotos> kann mans trotzdem verschieben? unten wäre es irgendwie angenehmer
<dadrc> Momentan nicht, soweit ich weiß.
<sonotos> schade
<malto444> Wie wechsel ich den primären Bildschirm? Unter den Bildschirmeinstellungen finde ich nichts
<dadrc> malto444, was für eine Karte, welche Treiber?
<deem> sonotos: im compizconfig-settings-manager kannst du unter "Arbeitsfläche -> Ubuntu Unity Plugin -> Reveal Mode" das Panel verschieben
<sonotos> deem: ah sehr schön :-) besten dank
<deem> sonotos: kein problem
<malto444> dadrc: ATI Mobility1400 Treiber: keine Ahnung, hab grad das System frisch aufgesetzt 
<dadrc> Uh? Ist das neu, deem?
<deem> dadrc: keine ahnung. aber ich hab da so eine option :D
<dadrc> deem, neulich ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Aber gut zu wissen :)
<dadrc> malto444, das müssten dann die Opensource-Treiber sein.
<dadrc> Wenn du im GUI keine Option dafür findest, xrandr hat auf jeden Fall einen primary-Switch
<malto444> danke ich guck mal
<malto444> danke nochmal, xrandr hats gebracht
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-12
<gr4f1x> hallo pinguine! möchte neben schon bestehender win7 und ubuntu 11.04 installation nun noch backtrack 5 installiere. grub2 läuft gut soweit. backtrack 5 wird über den ubiquity wie bei ubuntu installiert?
<gr4f1x> http://img691.imageshack.us/i/9388764.jpg/http://img691.imageshack.us/i/9388764.jpg/
<shetlandpony> gr4f1x's url: http://tinyurl.com/69vph2w
<gr4f1x> aif die 8,4GB soll bt5 wie man sieht. bekomme ich da probleme mit dem grub, oder erkennt der das automatisch?
<netjunk> shetlandpony: ich hab n screenshot auf imagehack geladen. hast du das gesehen?
<shetlandpony> Sorry netjunk, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ich hab n screenshot auf imagehack geladen. hast du das gesehen
<netjunk> oh timing
<c0dewiz> moin. wenn ich eine usb platte anschliesse, wie heisst das ding in /dev?
<frostschutz> c0dewiz: /dev/sd[a-z]
<c0dewiz> thx
<frostschutz> c0dewiz: je nachdem was gerade frei ist...
<frostschutz> c0dewiz: wenn du einen eindeutigen / festen namen suchst, schau mal in /dev/disk/by-id/
<c0dewiz> hat sich erledigt, schönen dank frostschutz :)
<c0dewiz> bei freebsd hiessen die usb devices anders als die HD's irgendwie
<oncode> Hallo, zusammen!
<oncode> Ich habe ein kleines Problem nach Update von 10.10 nach ?11.04? (vermute ich)
<oncode> "Festplatte / ist nicht bereit oder nicht vorhanden" in der fstab schein abet alles in Ordnung zu sein
<f31n> hey gibts ne möglichkeit awstats immer up to date zu halten? ich hab da grad das paket installiert nur wird das daurch glaub ich nicht upgedatet oder?
<joschi> f31n: wenn im package tree ein update für awstats auftaucht, wird dein paketmanager bei einem upgrade dieses auch aktualisieren
<joschi> f31n: wenn du meinst, ob du irgendwie immer die neueste version her bekommst: lade sie von der webseite herunter und aktualisiere deine installation manuell
<f31n> :) genau darum gehts ich wollt immer die aktuelle neue haben ich glaub bei webmin hab ich da nen eintrag in die sources.list gemacht mit nem deb http:... und das macht er jetzt einfach mit weißt du obs das für awstats auch gibt?
<joschi> f31n: such auch launchpad einen entsprechenden ppa. ich wüsste keinen
<f31n> perfekt da muss ich suchen danke dir :)
<f31n> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/awstats und wo find ich da den ppa? sry ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach blind ... -,-
<Wedelwolf> Also ich habe keinen gefunden, auch nicht mit Google
<f31n> :( okay dann geb ichs wohl besser auf
<Wedelwolf> So nochmal zu meinem Ethernet zu ethernet-nicht-funktionieren-problem... Brauchen da beide geraete ne MAC-Adresse?
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: erm - ein ethernet-gerät ohne mac-addresse darf laut spezifikation schlicht nicht existieren.
<k1l> mac oder ip adresse? Wedelwolf 
<Wedelwolf> MAC
<Wedelwolf> ips hab ich manuell vergeben
<Wedelwolf> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3243455/Bildschirmfoto-Auto%20eth0%20bearbeiten.png 
 * LetoThe2nd würde ein aussagekräftiges "ifconfig | pastebinit" bevorzugen.
<Wedelwolf> http://pastebin.com/rc4zyvD4 
<Wedelwolf> das kabel is eingesteckt, crossover wie verlangt. was funktioniert und was nicht weiss ich mittlerweilen selber nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> also, hat doch alles MAC addressen.
<LetoThe2nd> sogar so aussagekräftig, dass dein mainboard vermutlich von asus kommt und der wlan-chipsatz von intel :-
<Wedelwolf> tjo. jetzt wuerde mich immer noch interessieren wie ich ne Datenverbindung mit diesem kabel hinkrieg
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: bei diesem rechner hast du die IP 169.254.6.54 gesetzt?
<LetoThe2nd> für mich sieht das nämlich eher nach amoklaufendem avahi oder so aus.
<Wedelwolf> LetoThe2nd ne die ist vom letzten versuch, da manuell nich geklappt hat hab ich rumprobiert... aber sonst gaebe ich 192.168.123.1 und xxx.2
<koegs> das interface is "UP RUNNING", jetzt noch IP-Adressen setzen und alles ist in butter
<LetoThe2nd> also ich für meinen teil betreibe was ganz ähnliches. zwei rechner, jeweils gbit-karten, einfach zusammengepatcht. adressen auf 192.168.2.1 und 192.168.2.2 eingestellt, geht. halt selbstverständlich ohne namesauflösung/forwarding/sonstwas, ne reine recher-zu-rechner verbindung
<Wedelwolf> tja.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: daher auch mal die frage, was du unter "datenverbindung" verstehst ...
<Wedelwolf> jetzt kommt mein problem, siehe Screenshot
<Wedelwolf> LetoThe2nd dass ich gegenseitig  auf die platten zugreifen kann.
<Wedelwolf> Ich kann nicht "Anwenden" druecken solange das Feld "MAC-Adresse" leer ist.
<k1l> Wedelwolf: trag doch einfach die mac aus dem paste eben ein
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: dann vergiss den dämlichen network manager und machs über die interfaces. fertig.
<Wedelwolf> interfaces?
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<koegs> ,interfaces?
<shetlandpony> koegs, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: so in der art: http://pastebin.com/MugfcsVe - addressen und namen der interfaces nach bedarf anpassen.
<Wedelwolf> kann ich das einfach so reinpasten? ich hab grad ernste begriffsschwierigkeiten
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: dann geh lesen.
<Wedelwolf> Solche sprueche lieb ich. Ich raffs ja nciht
<Wedelwolf> in der datei sind 2 zeilen mit irgendwelchem gebrabbel
<Wedelwolf> auto lo
<Wedelwolf> iface lo inet loopback
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: und ich liebe leute, die einfach sagen "ich raffs nicht" anstatt zu sagen, was genau sie nicht verstehen.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: und speziell der absatz http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces#Statische-IP-Konfiguration ist doch wohl sehr schön formuliert.
<sysdef> ich sehe ihr liebt euch alle :)
<Wedelwolf> Ich sehe da immer noch nicht wohin mit den 2 vorhandenen zeilen
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: in die /etc/network/interfaces? tendenziell unten dran, ausser es sind schon andere sachen drin, die sich auf die selben interfaces beziehen.
<Wedelwolf> auto lo ist ja die lokale schleife. oder so... aber eth0 ist nicht konfiguriert... dann gehts
<sysdef> http://pastebin.ca/2057265
<sysdef> ... kompletter statischer eintrag
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: nimmst du? ich muss auch langsam mal wieder produktiv werden hier.
<Wedelwolf> sysdef brauch ich denn nun die anderen informationen auch? mir wurde gestern gesagt, ip und mask
<Wedelwolf> das solle reichen
<sysdef> bremse und lenker reicht beim auto auch :)
<sysdef> mit ner korrekten konfiguration bekommst du nen korrektes netzwerk. mit gefrickel bekommst du nen frickel.net
<sysdef> .oO( damn, domain vergeben )
<Wedelwolf> freak :P also soll ich die konfiguration mit dns und allem nehmen einfach beiden orten mit andrer ip?
<sysdef> jo, und mit mii-tool mal schauen ob ueberhaupt nen link da ist
<sysdef> sollte sowas bei raus kommen: # mii-tool 
<sysdef> eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-FD flow-control, link ok
<sysdef> /etc/init.d/networking restart auf beiden kisten und es laeuft
<sysdef> afaik kann man auch mit dem network-manager statisch devices konfigurieren
<Wedelwolf> Access denied
<Wedelwolf> bekomm ich beim Restart
<sysdef> r u root?
<Wedelwolf> ah x) 
<Wedelwolf> Sieht gut aus... "Verbindung hergestellt"
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Wie kann ich unter 11.04 die grub Konsole im System starten?
<fr00d> Den Befehl grub gibt's wohl nicht mehr.
<sysdef> fr00d: schau dir mal /etc/grub.d/ an
<sysdef> bzw. was hast du vor?
<Wedelwolf> sysdef aber ich bekomme bei miitools  SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth1' failed: Operation not supported
<Wedelwolf> nach eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-FD flow-control, link ok kommt die obere zeile
<sysdef> hast du wirklich 2 netzwerkkarten? eth1?
<sysdef> lspci | grep Ethernet und/oder dmesg | grep eth sollte aufschluss geben
<Wedelwolf> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)  hatte es ausgespuckt... aber ich glaub nur eine netzwerkkarte, ist ja n netbook
<fr00d> Ich möchte gerne die Auflösung für mein Systemterminal verändern.
<sysdef> dann hast du ggf. altes zeug in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (o.ae.) rum liegen
<fr00d> Das ist alles etwas zu globig.
<fr00d> Es gibt dafür in /etc/default/grub die Umgebungsvariable GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x786x24, die hab ich auch so gesetzt, allerdings seh' ich keinen Unterschied.
<Wedelwolf> hrfsn...
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Aufl%C3%B6sung
<Wedelwolf> sysdef und wie soll ich das aufraeumen ohne grosse grundkenntnisse der wichtigkeit der dateien?^^
<koegs> kurz lesen, sehen da gibt es "net" rules
<sysdef> Wedelwolf: wenn udev eine neue netzwerkkarte erkennt wird sie dort eingetragen. mit mac adresse und geraetenamen. die sammeln sich dort an
<sysdef> wenn da eine eth1 ist die du nicht im system hast kannst die zeile loeschen
<sysdef> wobei "SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth1' failed" nicht toedlich fuer das system ist
<Wedelwolf> da ist nix eingetragen von eth1
<Wedelwolf> so bevor ich noch stunden mit aufhalten verbringe, http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Crossoverkabel_10-100.svg&filetimestamp=20100806061640 <-- so ein crossoverkabel ist das richtige oder?
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf's url: http://tinyurl.com/6g85jks | Datei:Crossoverkabel 10-100.svg – Wikipedia
<sysdef> oder ne switch :)
<Wedelwolf> gut. so n kabel hab ich... dann muss es softwareseitig n fehler haben
<Wedelwolf> oder wie kann man auf den anderen pc zugreifen mit dem kabel? server verbinden oder noch etwas nachinstallieren? (ich weiss nichtmal wie man dem vorgang sagt...)
<koegs> ssh, samba, nfs, ftp, blablabla
<Wedelwolf> kann ich ssh dazu zwingen, das kabel zu nutzen?
<sysdef> kannst du die andere kiste denn pingen?
<Wedelwolf> ich glaub ich heul gleich 
<Wedelwolf> steht auch wieder "nicht verbunden" 
<Wedelwolf> und ping geht ins leere
<sysdef> wenn du ein crossover kabel hast und (als root) tail -f /var/log/messages ausfuehrst soltest du auf beiden seiten sehen dass du das kabel steckst und zieht
<Wedelwolf> nix...
<LetoThe2nd> sind das zwei gbit-karten? falls ja, mal mit nem normalen kabel testen. oder gleich mit nem switch.
<Wedelwolf> Nur ne reihe von May 12 10:51:10 linuxcube kernel: [138581.140904] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions <- sowas mit aendernden zahlen
<Wedelwolf> switch hab ich keinen
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet, dass hier stundenweise supportzeit in crappy hardware versenkt wird.
<LetoThe2nd> dann geh einen holen, leihen, kaufen, whatever. linux kann nicht um mangelnde/kaputte hardwareausstattung rumhexen.
<Wedelwolf> Vermutet?
<LetoThe2nd> ja. ich vermutet, dass du hier stundenweise nicht nur deine zeit, sondern auch die der supporter vernichtest weil du nicht im besitz der passenden + funktionsfähigen hardware bist.
<Wedelwolf> *schulterzuck* 
<Wedelwolf> und worauf basieren die Vermutungen?
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: a) du fummelst schon tage dran rum b) vermerke wie "probiers bei gbit mit nem normalen kabel oder nem switch" werden von dir hartnäckig ignoriert bzw. mit "ich hab doch ein crosskabel" abgebügelt und nicht zuletzt c) wie sysdef mit dir festgestellt aht, erkennen deine rechner keine verbindung.
<Wedelwolf> probiers mit nem normalen kabel -> hab ich.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: das zusammen sind sehr deutliche hinweise darauf, dass du _dringends_ mal deine hardware checken solltest.
<Wedelwolf> und funktioniert hats nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: und wie auch mehrfach erwähnt: das mit dem normalen kabel geht nur mit _zwei_ gbit-karten. du bist sicher, dass es solche sind?
<Wedelwolf> ich bin mir sicher dass es nicht gbit-kabel sind. und wie erwaehnt habe ich schon mit normalem kabel probiert, das hat nicht funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: dann mach das tail-spielchen nochmal mit dem normalen kabel.
<Wedelwolf> dazu fehlt mir mittlerweilen das kabel. Ich hab fuers testen ein kabel ausgeliehen, ein normales, und das hab ich, da nicht funktioniert, natuerlich zurueckggegeben
<Wedelwolf> Aber wenns nicht funktioniert, funktionierts nicht, aber ich werd da wenig oder kein geld reinstecken wegen dem nicht-funktionieren
<LetoThe2nd> ... (kein kommentar, an der stelle bin ich tatsächlich endgültig raus)
<Wedelwolf> o_o okay...
<deem> kann man irgendwie den bereich vergrößern in den man klicken muss um ein fenster größer bzw kleiner zu ziehen? bei mir is der gefühlte 1px am rand entlang..
<miip> deem: drück alt und zieh weiter innen am fenster
<deem> miip: ich möchte aber den bereich vergrößern und kein workaround nutzen
<deem> wobei ich mit alt das gesamte fenster verschiebe, es aber nicht größer mache
<Wedelwolf> entschuldigung fuer die umstaende
<dadrc> deem, du kannst dem Theme einen breiteren Rand verpassen
<dadrc> Oder eine Engine nehmen, die einfach jedem Fenster unten rechts so ein Anfassgnubbel verpasst.
<deem> also ist das sache des themes ab welchem puntk man das fenster ziehen kann?
<deem> bei unity ist dieser bereich deutlich größer
<dadrc> Gleiches Theme?
<deem> ja
<dadrc> Normalerweise ist dafür der Rand da, aber im Grunde kann das der WM machen, wie er will
<dadrc> Anscheinend ändert dann das Unity-Plugin was
<deem> also müsste ich den wm installieren, den unity nutzt um so einen breiten "anfassrand" zu haben oder kann das gnome auch?
<dadrc> Compiz hast du eigentlich eh drauf
<dadrc> Denn das ist der WM, den Unity benutzt
<dadrc> Wenn du Metacity benutzt, würde mir halt nur das mit dem Rand einfallen
<deem> ne. hab schon compiz. ich installier mal eben ccsm und schau mich da mal um
<dadrc> Gute Idee, hab gerade kein Gnome da...
<dadrc> hmm, deem, guck mal hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23993/how-do-i-disable-the-new-invisible-border-feature-ruins-compiz-grid-plugin
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/64vgzl6 | 11.04 - How do I disable the new invisible border feature (ruins Compiz&#39; Grid plugin)? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<dadrc> Anscheinend ist es nicht der WM, sondern der Decorator
<deem> dadrc: scheint nicht so zu klappen. in der angegeben datei ist nur ein einziges padding vorhanden und das hat nichts mit dem rand zu tun
<deem> hmm.. mit Alt+Mausrad kann ich die Fenster überall greifen und dann skalieren. das aber auch irgednwie unschön
<sysdef> wtf. mit alt+mausrad kann ich die transparenz einstellen :o
<deem> :D
<sysdef> ... in xfce4+composit
<deem> ich hab gnome+compiz
<deem> da kann ich auch mit Alt+F8 die Fenster skalieren
<sysdef> geht hier auch mit alt+f8
<sysdef> +f7 ist move
<dadrc> deem, hast du einfach mal probiert, den unity-window-decorator zu benutzen?
<deem> dito
<deem> dadrc: gibts den für 10.04?
<sysdef> +f4 ist
<sysdef> closed the connection
<deem> genau
<dadrc> deem, Moment. Du benutzt 10.04 und wunderst dich, dass die Unity-Änderungen nicht drin sind? 
<deem> dadrc: nein. ich wundere mich warum ich die breite des "greifens" nicht ändern kann
<sysdef> alt+F5 ist nett in xfce4 ...  ;3~
<dadrc> Ja, aber du hast es mit Unity verglichen, daher bin ich 11.04 ausgegangen
<deem> sysdef: tut bei mir gar nichts
<dadrc> *von
<deem> dadrc: achso. tut mir leid. hätt ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen
<dadrc> Bei 10.04 wirst du den sichtbaren Rand des Themes vergrößern müssen
<dadrc> deem, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/how-to-make-your-favourite-gtk-theme-borderless/ so, nur halt statt 0 was größeres eintragen
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/6kym64b | How to make your favourite GTK+ theme &#8216;borderless&#8217;
<dadrc> (Und Entschuldigung fürs Verlinken von omgubuntu, aber war die erste Anleitung, die ich spontan gefunden hab)
<deem> ist echt schlimm das zu verlinken. die starten gedit mit sudo :D
<deem> ok. jetzt hab ich nen größeren rand zum anfassen, aber es sieht einfach nur sch**** aus
<dadrc> ja ^^
<deem> da hab ich dann lieber den schmalen rand und nutze sowas wie alt+mausrad
<dadrc> kannst den rand ja noch fensterfarben machen
<deem> dadrc: der is transparent :D
<dadrc> ugh.
<deem> ich glaub ich lass es einfach so und steige bei möglichkeit auf 11.04 um =)
<dadrc> Ich hab mir Resize einfach auf <Modifier>+Rechtsklick gelegt, da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran
<koegs> bei mir ist es ALT+Mittlere Maustaste :)
<dadrc> Ich drück so ungern auf mein Mausrand, aber ich glaube, das wird langsam OT ^^
<deem> ich hab grade irgendeine komische tastenkombination gedrückt. jetzt hat mein linker monitor eine zoomstufe von gefühlten 500%
<deem> wie deaktiviert man das wieder? :D
<dadrc> Klingt nach Compiz Desktopzoom
<dadrc> Tastenkombination weiß ich gerade nicht, kann man ja aber nachgucken
<deem> laut compiz ist es super+taste5 der maus. aber soviele tasten hat meine maus nicht >_>
<koegs> Super + Mausrad?
<deem> koegs: ne das is ja fürs fenster zu skalieren
<dadrc> Drücken 3, Rauf 4, Runter 5
<koegs> aso, keine ahnung ob ich das geändert habem ist hier halt desktopzoom
<dadrc> Oder so
<deem> ok. ich hab einfach den haken bei "enhanced desktop zoom" weggemacht
<deem> ah
<deem> stimmt
<matthias_> mein unity-desktop (11.04) leidet an vergesslichkeit. sprich: nicht mehr radiance, sondern irgendein hässliches gtk-theme. ignoriert eingestellte schriften usw.
<matthias_> wo fange ich da am besten an zu suchen?
<deem> matthias_: hast du ein release upgrade gemacht?
<matthias_> deem: von 10.10 auf 11.04, ja. das problem tritt aber erst seit dem letzten reboot auf.
<dadrc> Die Frage müsste doch eher sein, was ist passiert zwischen dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem es ging, und jetzt
<dadrc> Irgendwas installiert, deinstalliert, gelöscht...
<deem> matthias_: das liegt an deinem home ordner
<deem> dort sind alte konfigurations dateien drin die mit unity kolidieren
<matthias_> klingt stimmig, zumal seit unity der xserver gelegentlich sang- und klanglos abraucht.
<deem> hatte ich auch. ich habe dann einfach meinen home ordner verschoben, einen neuen erstellt und meine daten die ich behalten wollte wieder zurückkopiert
<deem> danach funktioniert es so wie es soll
<matthias_> hm.
<deem> ist einfacher als den ganzen gnome quatsch da rauszunehmen
<matthias_> müsste ja reichen, alles außer den eigenen daten (docs etc.) zu löschen und mal frisch zu booten?
<deem> matthias_: die versteckten ordner sind die die probleme machen
<matthias_> deem: klar, konfigurationsdateien und -ordner
<deem> matthias_: deshalb sagte ich ja. es ist einfacher einen neuen home ordner zu erstellen
<matthias_> lustig, ich bin einer von den wahrscheinlich maximal 3 leuten, bei denen *jedes* dist-upgrade problemlos läuft und die unity wirklich mögen. und genau da macht's probleme. lol.
<deem> es gibt halt ordner die sollte man besser behalten
<matthias_> deem: das kriege ich schon hin, so ganz unerfahren mit ubuntu, wie es vielleicht klingt, bin ich nicht :)
<deem> naja. das problem ist eigentlich recht simpel =)
<matthias_> jo, backup machen, alles weg, was weg kann, breathe and reboot.
<deem> eigentlich brauchst du den ordner nur nach homeordner.old zu verschieben oder so =)
<matthias_> ich lass erstmal back in time drüberlaufen. ist kein spielzeug-rechner, da liegen kundendaten rum :D
<matthias_> da wird man paranoid.
 * deem sieht da kein problem drin ein "mv /home/user /home/user.bak" auszuführen
 * LetoThe2nd würde sagen, dass wenn da kundendaten drin sind, eigentlich ohnehin ne menge backupsätze existieren müsste.
<dadrc> Aber du weißt doch, LetoThe2nd, Backups sind für Feiglinge! Echte Männer merken sich ihre Daten.
 * LetoThe2nd ist ne memme. aber ne ganz harte! *SCNR*
<matthias_> och, kinners. läuft, und ja, backups existieren. ist ja gut.
<dadrc> matthias_, das war jetzt kein Kommentar zu deiner Vorgehensweise. Fiel mir nur gerade so ein, und es passte.
<LetoThe2nd> matthias_: lieber sagen wirs einmal zu oft als einmal zu wenig. ist doch nachvolziehbar :-)
<matthias_> schon klar. :)
<matthias_> okay, auf geht's. danke euch für den schubs in die richtige richtung.
<trekkme> moin, hab ich unter natty irgendwie die möglichkeit tomcat 5.5.x über die repos zu installieren?
<koegs> trekkme: packages.ubuntu.com
<schweegi> bei der installation habe ich erstmalig keine manuellen partition erstellt sondern ubuntu das überlassen, mit der folge das ich nun keine Swap-Partition habe. kann man die sich noch nachträglich einrichten oder ist die bei 4 GB RAM überflüssig?
<trekkme> soll das heißen, ich soll eines der alten repos mit einbinden und concurrend nutzen? denn in natty ist ja nur der 6er tomcat drin...
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: wenn du nur ein bisschen rumsurfst, ist sie überflüssig. wenn du massiv video/bildbearbeitung machst oder mit dicken vms arbeitest... könnte sie sinn machen.
<koegs> trekkme: gibt es einen zwingenden grund 5.5 anstatt 6 zu nutzen?
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: ich arbeite momentan viel mit Scribus und auch sonst viel mit Bildbearbeitung etc., vorhin war der RAM alleine durch Scribus komplett voll, ubuntu verhielt sich jedoch noch normal. kann man die sich nachträglich noch einrichten? ansonsten installiere ich nochmal alles neu, richte die partitionen dann aber wieder selbst ein
<trekkme> ja, arbeite an einer mycore anwendung, die den 5.5 braucht, habe mich schon am 6er versucht, der funktioniert nicht für meine anwendung...
<trekkme> klar könnte ich den tarball vom 5.5 manuell installieren, aber ein repo wär mir lieber
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: natürlich kann man hin- und her partitionieren, von ner livecd aus. aber wenn die installation ohnehin gerade frisch ist und noch nicht stunden/tage an einrichtungsarbeit drinstecken, würd ich _persönlich_ es einfach nochmal neu machen.
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: danke für deine Einschätzung, dann werde ich das so machen
<TheInfinity> schweegi: ich würde dagegen keine eigene partition verwenden - sondern ein swapfile
<TheInfinity> schweegi: zumindest wenn deine rootpartition groß genug ist
<LetoThe2nd> sicher, auch ne möglichkeit.
<schweegi> TheInfinity: sollte sie sein, sind noch 262 GB frei..
<schweegi> Swap als Datei eingerichtet. Danke für euer Feedback :) 
<deem> da ist doch eine ip adresse, warum erkennt das skript das plötzlich nicht mehr? das funktionierte schonmal. http://pastebin.com/sLkswukQ
<deem> bin ich einfach nur zu doof und kann kein cifs merh mounten? o_O
<Frickelpit> deem: willst du eine ehrliche antwort auf diese frage?
<deem> ja
<shrekk> moin
<hardcore> gude
<hardcore> kriegt man unter ubuntu 3 monitore mit 2 grakas + desktop effekte zum laufen?
<pog> was ist schon wieder die Combination um X zu killen in den Ubuntu 10.04?
<Frickelpit> alt+druck+k
<hardcore> -.-
<apollo13> hardcore: man schon, ob du weiß ich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> also ich hab zumindest drei monitor mit zwei grafikkarten, aber keine ahnung ob effekte. ;-)
<hardcore> apollo13: weil ich es mit kde versucht hab und xinerama kann doch gar keine 3d beschleunigung
<apollo13> hardcore: musst ja kein xinerama verwenden
<hardcore> apollo13: was dann?
<apollo13> separate xservers, twinview (was allerdings vlt nur für 2 ist) oder was weiß ich
<hardcore> apollo13: wenn du xservers machst brauchst du xinerama wie willst du sonst fenster hind und her schieben
<apollo13> gar nicht
<hardcore> das ist ja total fail :D
<hardcore> linux is so scheiße in dem punkt.. in osx macht das gar keine probleme 
<apollo13> vlt liegt es nur am user?!
<pog> Frickelpit: ja, es ging. Danach konnte ich mich sogar einloggen. Allerdings kam dann ein Alt-F1 auf out of range und ich musste neu booten...
<hardcore> apollo13: lol du bist echt ein schwätzer.. 
<Frickelpit> hardcore: freundlich bleiben bitte
<apollo13> hardcore: nunja, du bist nicht in der lage uns mitzuteilen, was genau nicht geht, wie soll man dir dann helfen?
<hardcore> apollo13: xinerama kann definitiv keine 3d beschleunigung ergo keine effekte weil xinerama RAM und nicht VRAM benutzt
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich funktioniert das multiscreen zeug bei mir deswegen immer so gut. ich will bloss keine "effekte" :-)
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: und: "linux is so scheiße in dem punkt" klingt danach, als wenn sich da eine wundervolle gelegenheit zeigt, wo du dich und deine vorschläge aktiv in die community einbringen kannst.
<apollo13> "Since 3D
<apollo13> games work flawlessly with acceptable FPS across three LCDs at 4800x1200, i'm
<apollo13> wondering why composite shall be such a pain?
<apollo13> "
 * apollo13 fragt sich was hardcore falsch macht :þ
<apollo13> also 3d geht ;)
<jokrebel> hi
<hardcore> LetoThe2nd: die sind ja schon an wayland aber die meisten wm's laufen leider noch nicht damit.. sonst hätte ich es mal ausprobiert :)
<hardcore> apollo13: hast du deine desktop effekte an?
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: dann engagiere dich halt bei wayland oder portiere deinen lieblings-WM drauf. die möglichkeiten sind endlis!
<LetoThe2nd> s/endlis/endlos/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: hardcore: dann engagiere dich halt bei wayland oder portiere deinen lieblings-WM drauf. die möglichkeiten sind endlos!
<apollo13> hardcore: ich zitiere nur die nvidia forums, und nein ich will keine dekstopeffekte
<hardcore> hm ich finde die können zum teil schon hilfreich sein
<hardcore> für den schnelleren workflow
<apollo13> hu?
<LetoThe2nd> is ja egal, kinners. jetzt kein effekte-bashing/fanboying/whatever.
<hardcore> :>
<apollo13> http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/12/13/compiz-and-xinerama-on-nvidia/ *fg*
<hardcore> klick
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: fakt ist - du hast bisher keine präzise frage inkl. fehlermeldung bzw. hardwarebeschreibung geliefert. ergo: bisher wenig support.
<apollo13> ob man nen toten server will ist ne andere frage
<mok69> guten tag ubuntugemeinde. ich habe ein problem. ich will mit pidgin mich auf den quakenet.org server verbinden. leider funktioniert dies nicht. ich schaffe es nur mich bei irc.freenode.net einzuwählen. nutze ich den falschen servername wenn ich nur quakenet.org eingebe? kann ich mich eigentlich nicht einen channel auf quakenet betreten, obwohl ich auf freenode server, hab immer  gedacht dies würde funzen, bloß hab ich keine ahnung wie das
<hardcore> mok69: irc.quakenet.org ist der richtige server
<mok69> vielen dank, hardcore
<NTQ> kann mir jemand erklären, warum der standard-bildbetrachter von gnome sich nie selbst in den vordergrund macht, wenn ich ein bild aus nautilus heraus öffne
<NTQ> wenn ich eins öffne und per tastatur zum nächsten navigieren will, dann steuer ich immer im nautiluus hinten dran weiter anstatt den bildbetrachter
<NTQ> alle anderen programme bringen sich doch auch selbst in den vordergrund...
<s|gnal> Grüsse! Was ist der Unterschied zwischen HISTSIZE und HISTFILESIZE in der .bashrc? (Ich möchte gerne die Shell History vergrössern)
<LetoThe2nd> s|gnal: man bash, ab zeile 830.
<s|gnal> LetoThe2nd: Danke!
<leszek> hi
<pog> Mein Bildschirm faengt nach einer Zeit X an zu flimmern, vorher war es gar wieder zwei Sekunden normal..
<pog> dieses Problem hatte ich schon mit dem alten Win2k-Rechner und dachte es sei das Problem der Graka
<pog> es sieht etwas so aus, als wuerde ein Fernsehen flimmern (ist im uebrigen auch ein LG-BS, den man als Fernsehemonitor verwenden koennte..
<dadrc> Wenn das Problem auch mit Windows 2k auftritt, wird es kein Ubuntu-Problem sein
<pog> Ich frage mich, ob man es mit einer Frequenz-Einstellung ev. beheben koennte. 
<pog> komisch ist, dass es eben nicht immer ist, und wenn, zeimlcih unangenehm, also zum arbeiten unbrauchbar.
<pog> hatte vorher mal, als ich auf F1 umschaltete "out of range". 
<pog> mal schauen... vorher konnte ich mit out of range nicht mehr arbeiten und musste neu booten.
<deem> pog: monitor oder grafikkarte kaputt?
<pog> ein Switch auf F1 und zuerueck nach F7 brachte eine vorlaeufige normalisierung...
<jokrebel> pog: Vielleicht ein Monitorproblem in Verbindung mit der Auflösung/Frequenz. Passiert das auch in der Konsole (Alt+F1...)?
<pog> ev. ist wirklich der Monitor "kaputt" an den Graka liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht, oder im Zusammenhang mit dem Monitor (da ich es mit dem Shuttle und einem alten Dell-Rechner mit Win2K auch hatte).
<dadrc> Naja, wenn es sowohl mit Windows als auch mit Linux auftritt ist ja wohl eindeutig ein Hardwareproblem
<pog> vorher war die Konsole normal, und als ich zurueckkam auch, es ist immer noch normal. 
<pog> ist noch ein doofer Fehler, da es offenbar nur sporadisch auftritt.
<pog> solang's nciht autritt kann ich ja froh sein:-)
<pog> vielleicht koennte man was verbessern mit einer besseren Frequenz-Einstellung, werde mal etwas im Web recherchieren. 
<pog> es gibt ja manchmal auch Monitore, die lassen sich im Grafik-Mode gar nicht ansprechen und reagieren mit "out of range".
<NTQ1> pog: du nutzt einen CRT?
<pog> jetzt einen LG-Flatron, den man auch als Fernsehen verwenden koennte, aber keinen "alten".
<pog> ist jetzt aber sicher auch schon mehr als 5 Jahre alt, aber wenig benutzt, er war noch an der Win2k-Kiste angeschlossen.
<pog> ja, ja, switcht leider so hin und her...
<pog> aber Garantie hab ich leider keine mehr :-)
<ngc2997> hej.. vermutlich eine blöde frage, aber dennoch: wenn ich auf einer externen hdd eine ext4 partition erzeuge, inkl "besitzer des dateisystems werden" (in palimpsest), und darauf per back in time sicherungen ablege - gibt das ein problem mit zugriffsrechten im fall, daß eine neuinstallation fällig wird?
<fachher> Moin alle zusammen
<ppq> ngc2997: nein
<fachher> Ich habe noch immer Problem mit meinem W-Lan. Das laden von Internetseiten dauert sehr lange, zudem verliere ich oft die Verbindung zu Router
<fachher> Das Problem habe ich in der Uni, liegt also nicht am Router selbst
<fachher> Ich weiß echt nicht woran es liegen kann
<fachher> Ich kann das Problem jetzt noch ein bisschen eingrenzen.. Ich kann jetzt z.B. mit euch chatten, aber keine Internetseiten aufrufen
<jokrebel> .oO( Firewall? )
<fachher> Ich kann auch nicht meinen Router anpingen. Was normalerweise funktioniert
<fachher> jokrebel: Das kommt passiert hin und wieder. Also nicht immer
<fachher> jokrebel: Denke nicht dass es an einer Firewall liegt
<fachher> Eventuell TCP Problem!
<fachher> Ich habe 23% packet loss, wenn ich meinen Router anpinge
<kltrg> Gibt es Möglichkeiten Unity zu optimieren, schneller zu machen? Es läuft bei mir so langsam, dass es fast unbenutzbar ist.
<sysdef> kltrg: bessere hardware kaufen
<sysdef> :-x
<rumpe1> kltrg, in der Regel wechselt man dann einfach die desktop-umgebung auf was schlankeres
<Wedelwolf> gnome 2/xcfe
<leszek> kltrg: unity2d gibts noch 
<kltrg> Ok, danke. Neue Hardware kommt nicht in Frage, für das was ich damit machen will, reichts ja. Nur die Desktopumgebung braucht zu viel.
<jokrebel__> kltrg: Lubuntu ist jetzt auch offiziell
<sysdef> ...
<ngc2997> ppq: ok, thx :)
<fachher> bei mir findet "sudo" keine backports module für wireless
<k1l> fachher: sudo sucht auch nicht nach paketen
<fachher> Ich habe folgendes eingegeben
<fachher> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(uname -r) 
<fachher> Antwort: Paket linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.38-8-generic kann nicht gefunden werden
<apollo13> apt-cache search linux-backports und schauen was es gibbet
<jokrebel> fachher: such doch erst mal mit "apt-cache search blablub
<k1l> fachher: eine sehr wichtige kleinigkeit am rande: apt-get ist das programm und sudo verleiht diesem die rootrechte. 
<k1l> btw, gibts die in natty überhaupt noch?
<fachher> Hmm ich poste mal meine sachen von apt-cache im pastebin
<apollo13> linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic gibt es ja
<fachher> http://pastebin.com/ggxdp8hu
<k1l> fachher: und was willst du eigentlich machen?
<fachher> Da ist irgendwie nichts für mich dabei und an apollo13, dass findet er bei mir nicht
<fachher> k1| mein Problem kennst du doch noch oder?
<apollo13> du musst natürlich die backports repos aktivieren
<fachher> Meine Internet spackt relative häufig
<apollo13> sonst kanns keine backports geben, aber dein problem wird dadurch __sicher nicht__ behoben
<fachher> Seiten aufrufe dauern Stunden
<apollo13> natty ist zu neu als dass du haufenweise backports bekommen würdest
<fachher> apollo13: Kannst du mir eventuell sagen wie dass geht
<apollo13> das steht im wiki
<fachher> Das Paket ist seit Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex in den Paketquellen enthalten und kann über das folgende Paket installiert werden
 * jokrebel vermutet eher ein DNS- oder Routing-Problem
<fachher> Ich habe jetzt auf mehreren Seite gelesen, dass Leute ihre Problem damit gelöst haben
<fachher> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:e2382oGC7hkJ:askubuntu.com/questions/40995/how-to-start-getting-my-atheros-wireless-card-working+sudo+apt-get+install+linux-backports-modules-+natty&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&source=www.google.de
<shetlandpony> fachher's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xyyg4a | 10.04 - How to start getting my Atheros wireless card working? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<apollo13> aber nicht mit natty oder?
<apollo13> fachher: 10.04 != 11.04
<fachher> Jop
<fachher> Einmal ein voll funktionierendes Linux und ich wäre glücklich. Ich könnte auf die Soundkarte, die Webcam und das Mikrofon verzichten
<jokrebel> fachher: schon mal mit ner liveCD versucht, ob da die selben Probleme auftreten?
<fachher> jokrebel: Wieso sollte die Probleme dort nicht sein?
<fachher> Oder meinst du mit einer anderen Distribution
<jokrebel> fachher: Weil vielleicht nur Deine aktuelle Installation verkorkst ist zB.?
<fachher> Achso.
<fachher> Das könnte vielleicht sein. Ich hatte sehr viele Problem mit den Funktionstasten
<fachher> Also habe ich nach einem Workaround im Internet gesucht und gefunden
<jokrebel> .oO( Durchaus vorstellbar wenn man mit Backports rummacht, aber anscheinend nicht mal weiß was sudo macht/ist )
<fachher> Aber ohne könnte ich Displayhelligkeit nicht regeln
<fachher> jokrebel: Ich weiß schon was sudo macht
<fachher> Habe mich oben vertippt
<fachher> Sudo wechselt in den Root Modus für einen gewisse Zeit
<fachher> Bin Informatik Student
<apollo13> lol
<oneiro> hi
<jokrebel> fachher: ein Satz wie "[18:20] <fachher> bei mir findet "sudo" keine backports module für wireless" lässt anderes vermuten.
<fachher> jokrebel: Verschieben
<fachher> Copy Paste ist das Problem gewesen
<fachher> Ich hatte die ganze Zeile aus der Shell kopiert und modifiziert
<oneiro> hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine idee, weshalb ich auf meine netatalk-freigaben mit ca. 30mb/s lesen, aber mit über 60mb/s schreiben kann?
<apollo13> naja selbst dann erwart ich von nem informatik student mehr^^
<oneiro> gern könnt ich beides mit 60 mb/s ^^
<fachher> apollo13: Erwarten mehr, in wiefern
<apollo13> das wird OT, also nicht hier…
<apollo13> oneiro: was fürn netz hast du?
<oneiro> apollo13:  1gbit lan
<apollo13> gut, also keine falsche anzeige :þ
<oneiro> nichts besonderes… 2 kabel, 1 switch, keine besonderen einstellungen
<fachher> apollo13: Letzten endes sind wir Software Ingenieur und keine All-Around talente. Hatte eine Vorlesung Betriebssysteme und habe da Linux für mich entdeckt
<oneiro> hmmmm, falls niemand eine idee zu meiner frage hat, habt ihr vielleicht eine idee, in welchem channel ich meine frage besser stellen sollte? ;)
<fachher> oneiro: versuch mal #ubuntu
<oneiro> ahja… gute idee
<oneiro> das wird abenteuerlich… danke ;)
<Hodes> hallo, hat jmd eine idee wie ich gnash in chrome aktiviere?
<fachher> Vielleicht hilft dir das hier ja weiter
<fachher> Hodes: http://www.rootninja.com/adobe-flash-support-google-chrome-beta-using-gnash-plugin/
<shetlandpony> fachher's url: http://tinyurl.com/y5ez9mq | Adobe Flash support in Google Chrome beta using gnash-plugin | rootninja
<fachher> Oder das hier
<fachher> http://wiki.gnashdev.org/Gnash_Tips
<rumpe1> Hodes, muss es unbedingt gnash sein?
<Hodes> fachher, naja die ersten beiden sind ja nich für ubuntu ;)
<Hodes> rumpe1, jap adobe läuft nicht so duffte
<Hodes> fachher, den letzten hab ich auch eben gefunden, aber danke :)
<thebastl> hallo ich hab das aktuelle ubuntu und hatte mir kurz sparkleshare compiliert
<thebastl> davon hab ich jetzt alles wieder gelöscht
<thebastl> aber das icon/ die verknüpfung ist immernoch da wenn ich zb  nach anwendungen mit s per unity suche
<thebastl> wo kann ich die liste mit den anwendungen finden die da gelistet sind?
<demlak> aloha.. ich hab grad bisschen rumgesielt.. und nu erscheint mein menü links und die statusleiste oben nichtmehr in natty.. auch nich nach reboot..
<fachher> demlak: Einfach abmelden und unten auf "Ubuntu Classic" umschalten
<demlak> hmja.. wie meld ich mich ab, wenn ich nix zum klicken hab? =)
<demlak> zugang per ssh bestünde
<ppq> demlak: die radikale methode (alle offenen programme werden geschlossen): alt+druck+k
<ppq> demlak: oder mit gnome-session-manager, falls das noch genutzt wird in unity
<schweegi> bin hier am verzweifeln... weiß einer eine möglichkeit, wie ich mehrere bilder auf einmal ausdrucken kann? ich kann zwar alle in gwenview markieren, aber er druckt die dann nicht alle aus
<schweegi> photoprint habe ic hauch schon probiert, stürzt jedoch nach auswahl von "Drucken" direkt ab
<malto444> Hallo, ich habe bei Unity im CompizManager den Punkt "Hide Launcher" auf AutoHide. Problem dabei. Es versteckt sich nicht, und verdeckt das aktive Programm. Wie kann ich das lösen?
<ppq> schweegi: du könntest die bilder mit 'convert' aus imagemagick nach postscript konvertieren und dann mit 'lpr' drucken
<_pingu> wo kann ich unter kde den bildschirmschoner ändern?
<ppq> schweegi: ein ansatz wäre zb: 'convert *.jpg eps:- | lpr -oraw'
<ppq> schweegi: das ist ungetestet - spiel noch dran rum... kann sein dass du mit anderen postscript formaten bessere ergebnisse kriegst, lies mal 'man convert' und 'man lpr'
<buzztardo> _pingu: Systemeinstellungen -> Anzeige und Monitor
<buzztardo> ein Tip! der Einstellungsdialog hat eine Suche ;)
<schweegi> ppq, Danke! :)
<pcundco> hi ich wolte mit dieses usplash hem installieren aber es geht nicht 
<pcundco> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacX+Usplash+Theme?content=73611
<leszek> pcundco: welche ubuntu version ?
<pcundco> 11.04 aber wen ich das nach der anleitung mache komt keine make steuerdatei gefunden
<k1l> obne steht: Updated:  Feb 14 2008  
<pcundco> oooo also doch besser nicht instaliren
<demlak> so.. re
<demlak> also classic geht.. 
<demlak> aber da krieg ich keine fenster steuerelemente.. wie z.b. fenster schließen etc..
<leszek> pcundco: Ubuntu 11.04 benutzt usplash nicht mehr. Sprich selbst das kompilieren des Splashs würde dir nichts bringen, außer du installierst usplash nach. Dann kannst du auch direkt die build-essentials nachinstallieren, weile ohne wird make nicht funktionieren
<pcundco> ah ok aber wie kann ich dan unter ubuntu 11.04 das endern ich hate mal edubuntu instalirt und das nerft jetzt beim starten :(
<leszek> pcundco: du müsstest das Paket plymouth-theme-edubuntu deinstallieren, das würde das edubuntu bootlogo abstellen
<pcundco> und dan kommt das von ubuntu?
<leszek> es sollte dann, wenn edubuntu nur nachinstalliert wurde, zurück zum ubuntu splash springen, falls nicht installiere plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<pcundco> ah also nimt ubuntu 11.04 plymouth da für ?
<demlak> hmm.. wenn ich nen anderen user starte, hat der die fenster steuerelemente.. und bei unity auch wieder die menüleiste etc... also wirds wohl nen settings problem sein bei dem einen user? wie komm ich dem problem auf die schliche?
<malto444> Hallo, ich habe bei Unity im CompizManager den Punkt "Hide Launcher" auf AutoHide. Problem dabei. Es versteckt sich nicht, und verdeckt das aktive Programm. Wie kann ich das lösen?
<k1l> demlak: vlt nen theme was quer hängt?
<demlak> hab grad google bemüht.. und das gefunden "metacity --replace"
<demlak> mal gucken obs nachm logout noch geht 0)
<Fuchs> demlak: das startet eine andere Fensterverwaltung und ueberlebt keinen logout. 
<demlak> hmm
<demlak> grad gemerkt
<demlak> aber es hilft zumindest...
<demlak> kann ich dadurch rückschlüsse auf das problem ziehen?
<demlak> mal nochwas testen
<demlak> ok.. kriegs echt nich hin... unter classic oberfläche hab ichs hinbekommen.. das modul "Window decoration" von Compiz war aus.. aber in der unity umgebung krieg ich nix gebacken
<demlak> muss ich das dort extra aktivieren?
<demlak> isn bischen schwer ohne menüs =)
<stefan___> Nabend zusammen
<stefan___> Hat vielleicht einer von euch die Masterlösung, wie man Tearing mit Nvidia Karten abstellen kann?
<Fuchs> stefan___: nvnews.net hat einen ganzen Thread dazu
<Fuchs> mit ein paar guten Loesungen
<stefan___> hab schon die ganzen Vsync-optionen an
<stefan___> stehen da denn auch funktionierende Lösungen?
<Fuchs> vermutlich 
 * Fuchs verzichtet auf unsinnige graphische Spielereien und hat das Problem nicht
<stefan___> ich hab das problem leider auch ohne compiz
<stefan___> damals mit 10.10 und meiner alten ATI Karte hab ich einfach unredirect fullscreen windows im compizmanager aktiviert und gut war
<stefan___> dazu muss ich allerdings auch sagen, dass es da noch ein compiz problem war, mit metacity hatte ich kein tearing
<stefan___> jetzt mit 11.04 und nvidia karte hab ich tearing, die option ändert auch nix
<apollo13> kann mir jemand erklären warum die backports nen geringere priority haben als die normalen packages: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387717/ ?
<deem> warum kann kein "compiz --reset" ausführen? es kommt immer, dass schon ein fenster manager laufen würde
<deem> und wenn ich den gdm stoppe krieg ich die meldung, dass er das display nicht öffnen kann
<jokrebel> ,.oO( muss das nicht --replace heißen )
<deem> jokrebel: nein. ich will die einstellungen resetten
<ppq> apollo13: wegen "NotAutomatic: yes" in der Releases date
<ppq> i
<apollo13> ppq: seit wann ist denn das so?
<ppq> apollo13: seit natty
<apollo13> gna, pinning to the rescue
<ppq> afair hatte apt vorher eh nen bug wodurch die option nichts bewirkte oder was falsches
<ppq> weiß grad nicht mehr
<tetsuya> hi. kennt irgendwer ein mailprogramm, welches alle bereits vorhandenen mails durchforstet und dies in eine kontaktliste einpflegt?
<jokrebel> deem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz/Problembehebung#Zuruecksetzen vielleicht?
<tetsuya> also sprich: absender und sendername automatisch speichert
<apollo13> ppq: ButAutomaticUpgrades: yes if hätte gesagt upgraden sollte er
<ppq> tetsuya: hm, thunderbird merkt sich alle emailadressen an die man was schickt, vllt. kann man das irgendwie manuell anstoßen, ggf. mithilfe eines addons
<tetsuya> ja, outgoing können das evolution und sylpheed auch
<deem> jokrebel: ist das auch natty konform?
<ppq> apollo13: wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab kriegt die version aus dem backports repo dann 100, wenn die alte schon installiert ist, ansonsten nicht..
<apollo13> ppq: kennst du dich mit pinning aus?
<ppq> nicht wirklich :) aber mit doku hab ich bisher noch alles hingekriegt
<apollo13> ist natty-backports a oder o in der Pin zeile?
<ppq> das ist a
<apollo13> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387727 dann sollte das doch gehen?
<demlak> ok.. fehler gefunden.. hab alle settings gelöscht.. und rausgefunden das der 3d desktop cube unter unity nicht geht.. weil dafür "desktop wall" deaktiviert werden muss.. welches wiederrum "largedesktop" beinhaltet, dass für unity zwingend notwendig is
<deem> ist es eigentlich normal, dass mein compiz 40% cpu verbraucht seit dem meine grafiktreiber vorhin abgesemmelt ist
<ppq> apollo13: 1001 ist etwas heftig, da das alle pakete installiert, die mit texmaker anfangen.. falls du das willst: optimal ;)
<apollo13> ppq: das sind nur die texmaker und texmaker data
<ppq> ahjo, dann pasts doch. würd wohl aber trotzdem 900 oder so nehmen, damit ein ggf. neues texmaker-bla paket nicht gleich installiert wird ohne weiteres zutun
<apollo13> ppq: Candidate: 2.2.1-1ubuntu1
<apollo13> warum ist der candidate noch immer 2.2.1?
<apollo13> noch interessanter ist, dass noch immer !!!100!!! http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports/universe unter 3.0.2 in der policy steht
<ppq> überprüf mal mit 'apt-cache policy' ob das wirklich a=natty-backports ist
<apollo13> ppq: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387731 lol, jetzt gehts
<apollo13> http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports/universe
<apollo13> sind imo backports ;)
<apollo13> frag jetzt nicht warum wildcards nicht gehen
<ppq> oO komisch
<apollo13> ppq: weißt was noch geiler ist? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387732 <-- schau mal wo 1001 steht *gg*
<ppq> wth? :D
<ppq> liegt wohl irgendwie an der umsetzung von NotAutomatic: yes bzw ButAutomaticUpgrades: yes
<apollo13> ppq: null plan
<ppq> ich auch nich, aber das ist definitiv strange
<jokrebel> deem: keine Ahnung - aber von --reset hab ich nirgends was gefunden
<deem> jokrebel: das gibt es aber. das weiß ich
<jokrebel> deem: dann kennst Du wohl ein Geheimnis das Google nicht kennt …
<deem> jokrebel: naja. ich hab rebootet und jetzt ist die auslastung wieder normal. dann kann ich es auch so lassen. danke trotzdem =)
<demlak> problem.. ich würd gern XBMC benutzen und zwiaschen workspaces switchen wärend es läuft.. im XBMC channel hat man mir dazu folgendes gesagt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400198/
<demlak> ihr wüsstet da nich zufällig ne idee, wie man das dennoch hinbekommt?
<ppq> demlak: zweiter xserver mit xbmc
<ppq> demlak: das ist umständlich, aber das haben viele schon gemacht und ganz sicher findet man irgendwo ne anleitung
<demlak> also wirklich nich im selben window manager? ich würd halt gern den cube effekt beim switchen haben =)
<hdp> Es wurde doch hinreichend erläutert, warum es nicht geht.
<demlak> hinreichend für jemanden der plan hat.. ich weiß nichtmal was SDL is... 
<demlak> daher das nachhaken bei leuten mit ahnung
<ppq> erster google hit
<Fuchs> SDL kann das wirklich und macht es auch
<Fuchs> nur nicht, wenn die Fenster nicht als Vollbild laufen sondern als Fenster
<Fuchs> wenn man xbmc irgendwie dazu bewegen kann, ein Fenster zu sein, dann wird es gehen. Allerdings sehe ich den Sinn dieser Aktion nicht. 
<demlak> xbmc kann als fenster.. nur hat man dann ja menüleisten etc..
<Fuchs> richtig 
<Fuchs> man kann das Fenster natuerlich auf eine Groesse trimmen, die Vollbild simuliert, 
<Fuchs> aber noch mal: ich halte das fuer Quatsch 
<demlak> also zieht SDL im fullscreen IMMER alle tastatureingaben an sich heran? und kann sie auch nicht weitergeben?
<Fuchs> ja, ja. 
<demlak> ich als laie versteh nicht,w ieso so etwas simples nicht implementiert is =(
<Fuchs> ist aber so. 
<Fuchs> Und ich als Experte verstehe nicht, warum man zwingend drehende Wuerfel braucht, aber das ist hier genau so OT wie der Kommentar oben. 
<demlak> das is leicht zu erklären.. es geht um nen HTPC.. da kommts halt auf optik an.. es geht dabei absolut nicht um effizienz.. weil mit dem system nicht gearbeitet wird.. sondern um eine gewisse art von entertainment 
<bekks> Ein HTPC sollte schon effizient sein...
<demlak> performant.. aber effizient?
<Fuchs> nochmal, 
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<demlak> hmkay
<Fuchs> Es geht nicht. Grund steht oben, Workaround steht oben, ende. 
<demlak> is ja gut...
<jokrebel> gn8
<demlak> ok.. andere idee... wenn sdl es nich zulässt, dass tastatureingaben weitergeleitet werden.. ist es denn möglich, dass ein programm, dass im fullscreen läuft, an gnome den befehl zum switchen absetzt? also nich tastaturweiterleitung. sondern den befehl direkt gibt
<anarchysm_> Nabend! Wo finde ich denn bitte die user-dirs.dirs?
<Fuchs> ~/.config
<anarchysm_> Eww. Gibt es nicht ^^
<k1l> anarchysm_: meinst du das hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/homeverzeichnis#Vorgegebene-Verzeichnisse
<anarchysm_> Genau das!
<k1l> anarchysm_: trotzdem sind sie da wo Fuchs sagte
<shrekk> nabend
<anarchysm_> Ja, nur finde ich ~/.config nicht in Nautilus.. aber gut, habs via Konsole geöffnet
<anarchysm_> Danke :)
<k1l> anarchysm_: drück mal strg+h
<k1l> der . besagt, dass es versteckt ist. mit strg+h lässt man sich auch versteckte ordner und dateien anzeigen
<anarchysm_> Eh.. passiert aber nichts
<k1l> (im nautilus)
<anarchysm_> Schon klar. Passiert in meinem Fall dennoch nichts.
<Fuchs> demlak: nein. Gnome ist dafuer nicht zustaendig. Compiz waere. Aber dafuer muesste das Programm es unterstuetzen, 
<Fuchs> demlak: und ich bezweifle, dass die Entwickler solchen Unsinn einbauen, vor allem spezifisch fuer einen einzigen WM. Aber fragen kannst Du ja. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Was kann ich tun, wenn immer Fenster dekoration verschwindet.. muß immer compiz --replace machen.. das sie wieder da sind
<demlak> dreamon compiz config öffnen.. da das modul für window decorations aktivieren
<Fuchs> dreamon: erstens mal mindestens noch ein & disown, sonst stirbt compiz naemlich schon beim Schliessen des Terminals 
<dreamon> demlak, compiz config? du meinst ccs?
<Fuchs> dreamon: dann in ccsm pruefen, was bei dem Deko-Plugin eingetragen ist 
<dreamon> Fuchs, /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<Fuchs> soweit eigentlich so gut 
<demlak> Fuchs ich versuch grad sowohl drüben als auch hier auf eine lösung zu kommen... die idee stammt von einem user aus dem XBMC channel.. man war sich dort nicht sicher ob ein programm unter SDL überhaupt die möglichkeit hat.. aber man sagte mir auch, dass es nicht offiziell implementiert werden würde.. es wäre nen userland hack
<Fuchs> dann waere ggf. die ~/.xsession-errors interessant, ob Dir das wegstirbt 
<Fuchs> resp. mit ps schauen, ob das noch laeuft, wenn die Dekos fehlen
<Fuchs> demlak: es hat. Wenn der WM das von extern steuern laesst, compiz tut dies via dbus
<Fuchs> viel Spass beim Implementieren in XMBC. Das ist sicher nicht trivial. Und imo immer noch kein Supportfall fuer hier, 
<Fuchs> es sei denn, ich uebersehe da gerade etwas
<dreamon> Fuchs, Meldungen ohne Ende -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387780/
<Fuchs> umwerfend
<Fuchs> unity-window-decorator raeumt es mit einem Segfault weg
<Fuchs> und compiz stirbt dann wegen einer fehlerhaften Datenstruktur
<dreamon> Erst seit Natty das problem
<Fuchs> die Zeilen ab 3146 bis ...
<Fuchs> 3627 in einen bug report auf launchpad.net
<Fuchs> am besten noch zusammen mit verwendeter Graphikkarte und Treiber
<dreamon> Ich will kein unity.. kann ich das nicht removen?
<Fuchs> sicher
<Fuchs> Du kannst in GDM (Anmeldebildschirm)  "Classic" auswaehlen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Das hab ich ja gemacht
<dreamon> Ich wunder mich nur das es trotzdem im Hintergrund als task läuft.. so wie du mir gesagt hast
<dreamon> Ich bin eingeloggt mit classic. aber unity läuft trotzdem?
<Fuchs> oeh
<Fuchs> der window decorator davon ggf. 
<Fuchs> Du nutzt trotzdem Compiz? 
<dreamon> Ich nutzte compiz.. aber seit update bin ich schon froh wenn kiste einigermaßen läuft
<Fuchs> wenn ja: Du koenntest schauen, ob sich dafuer noch ein anderer decorator anbietet
<Fuchs> gtk-window-decorator oder emerald oder so
<dreamon> Ok.. Hast mir einen Tip wie ich unity deinstallieren kann?
<Hannes3> dect
<Fuchs> dreamon: wuerde ich nicht tun 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Weil?
<Fuchs> kurzfassung: weil ich es sage
<Fuchs> lange fassung: weil es das Problem nicht behebt aber eine moegliche Ursache fuer viele neue Probleme sein kann
<dreamon> Warum wurde eigentlich gnome auf unity umgestellt und nicht KDE oder XFCE.. ?
<Fuchs> weil das ein wunderhuebsches Thema fuer unseren tollen Offtopickanal waere :) 
<Fuchs> Du kannst aber selbstverstaendlich XFCE oder KDE installieren
<dreamon> Fuchs, Hab ich schon angetestet.. aber ich hab mich so an gnome gewöhnt.. das ich mich wie ein verstoßener Hund vorkomme..
<demlak> Fuchs danke für die hilfe.. ich bin erstmal raus für heute
<k1l> Hannes3: kann man dir helfen mit deiner verbindung?
<Fuchs> dreamon: keine Ursache
<Fuchs> dreamon: Du kannst ja compiz mit einem anderen Decorator nehmen, dann hast Du in etwa Dein altes Gnome
<dreamon> Fuchs, also nur in die Komando zeile im Fensterdekorator ->gtk-winow-decorator eingeben?
<Fuchs> wenn es den noch gibt, dann aber mit --replace & disown,
<Fuchs> oder viel besser: den im Deco-Plugin eintragen in ccsm. Wenn es den noch gibt. 
<Fuchs> (da dann ohne --replace und & disown) 
<dreamon> Fuchs,  wenn ich den im compiz -> Fensterdekoration eingetragen habe.. muß dann noch was machen .. das es auch läuft?
<Fuchs> vorher sicherstellen, dass es den Befehl auch wirklich gibt
<floogy> Moin, habe seit einiger Zeit in einigen Fenstern und Anwendungen Zeichensatz-Probleme
<Fuchs> dann compiz neu starten
<floogy> z.B. Hier, scheinbar, - öäü - kann sie aber richtig eingeben?
<floogy> öffentlich geloggt: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<floogy>  muß dann  .. das es auch läuft?
<floogy> ßäöü
<floogy> hmm...
<Agrigor> heyho, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in Nautilus den Menüpunkt "verschlüsseln" im Kontextmenü finde? Iwie steht überall, dass dieser dort zu finden sei, aber da is nüschd o0 Haben die das ab irgendeiner Version rausgenommen?
<Luzifer> Ist es jemandem hier schon einmal untergekommen, dass eine Datei via ls gefunden wird, eine md5summe gebildet werden kann, sie lt. ls ausführbar ist aber beim Ausführen ein "No such File..." ergibt? Selbe Datei (md5) auf äquivalentem Sys ist ausführbar...
<Luzifer> Datei = ELF Binary
<bekks> Wie führst Du sie denn aus?
<Luzifer> ./nrpe
<Luzifer> Ich hab sie zur Sicherheit nochmal auf einem anderen System neu kompiliert, drübergebraten... Keine Änderung.
<ppq> dumme frage, aber +x ist sie?
<Luzifer> Ich mein, ich hab schon vieles gesehen aber das ist mir gerade zu hoch...
<Luzifer> ppq: Jupp rwxr-xr-x root:root
<Luzifer> Datei woanders auf dem gleichen System hinkopieren / verschieben und ausführen: Datei ist nicht da...
<ppq> kannst du sie mit vollem pfad ausführen?
<Luzifer> Nope
<Agrigor> für alle die auch nach meinem Problem suchen: Die Lösung besteht darin, dass bei Lucid Lynx standardmäßig das Paket seahorse-plugins nicht installiert ist. Ergo: Nachinstallieren, nautilus neustarten (nautilus -q) und auf gehts , cu
<Luzifer> Selber Fehler. Egal wo sie liegt, md5summe ist drüber bildbar, ls "sieht" sie, Rechte passen, Ausführen: No such File...
<ppq> noch ne dumme frage :) fängt die fehlermeldung mit bash: an? also "bash: ./nrpe: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<Luzifer> Joa?!?
<Luzifer> Auf welchem Schlauch steh ich nu?!?
<ppq> tut sie nicht? dann kommt sie wohl von deinem programm, das irgendeinen dateinamen als parameter will
<floogy> kennt sich jemand mit kaputten Zeichensätzen aus?
<Luzifer> Nene sie fängt mit Bash an
<ppq> ahjo
<ppq> was anderes fällt mir nu auch nich mehr ein :D
<Luzifer> Btw: Wer mal testen will obs läuft: http://wedel.khome.info/~luzifer/nrpe (Ohne Parameter ausgeführt gibts nur n bissl Textoutput und das wars)
<Luzifer> Vor allem: Auf 17 anderen Servern läuft das selbe .deb aus dem selben repo mit dem selben compile und keiner zickt rum... der hier schon...
<Longbottom> Luzifer: Ich schätze dir fehlt eine library, kannst du mit ldd rausfinden.
<Luzifer> Longbottom: "not a dynamic executable"
<Luzifer> (Zum Testen weil ich auf den Dreh auch schon kam vorhin mit --enable-static zusammengebraten)
<Longbottom> Luzifer: file sagt was?
<Luzifer> DOH!
<Luzifer> Danke...
<Luzifer> 32-bit LSB executable... Die Kiste ist das einzige 64bit-System
<Luzifer> wahrscheinlich deswegen
<ppq> außerdem sagt es dynamically linked. :o
<ppq> zumindest das von deinem link da oben
<Longbottom> jupp, gute n8 ;-)
<Luzifer> jup interessanter weise meint ldd trotzdem es sei net dynamisch
<ppq> in der 64bit vbox mit natty live geht's aber auch nicht
<Luzifer> gut das bestätigt meinen verdacht
<ppq> ich probier's mal mit ia32libs
<Luzifer> 32bit vs. 64bit
<Luzifer> Gibts ne Möglichkeit sowas wie die universal binaries unter osx auch via configure & make zu basteln?!? Also lauffähig mit beidem?
<ppq> aha
<ppq> jetzt geht es
<ppq> ia32-libs installiert
<ppq> danach sagt auch ldd das richtige
<Luzifer> direkt ma testen
<Luzifer> aber so viel zu "och 64bit kann auf der kiste nich schaden..."
<Luzifer> ei gugge ma einer an... ldd kooperiert
<Luzifer> danke für die hilfe ppq 
<ppq> hatte der mr longbottom wohl recht
<Luzifer> Jupp
<Luzifer> Ei gugge ma da und plötzlich werden die Services im Icinga grün statt rot...
<Luzifer> So wünsche gute Nacht.
<floogy> gutes nächtle
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-13
<Orcor> hab ein Prog kompiliert wie kann ich es in Ubuntu anbieten
<Orcor> also so das jeder es sich laden kann über softwarecenter
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, ich bin am grübeln und weiß jetzt nicht genau, warum meine festplatte ständigt parkt. ich denke, das der laptop-mode da schuld ist
<IchEsseDichAuf> hab schon in laptop-mode.conf die werte LM_BATT_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS u. NOLM_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS auf ne stunde gesezt, leider bring es nicht, es gibt immer ein spindown
<mosez> na mal schauen ob das update von gnome panel endlich mal die notification area fixt
<mosez> ach mensch... jetzt nervt mich ubuntu/gnome wirklich... ich bin eigentlich von gentoo zu gnome gewechselt damit ich nicht andauernd basteln muss :(
<mosez> das bloede panel funktioniert immernoch nicht richtig mit skype und co
<_moep_> was hat denn gentoo mit ner IDE wie gnome zu tun
<_moep_> ähh
<_moep_> s/IDE/DE
<mosez> ich habe wieder ubuntu genommen um einfach _nicht_ zu basteln. was ich aber scheinbar mit dem 11.04 release machen muss
<mosez> da haette ich gleich bei gentoo bleiben koennen, das hat nach bastelei wenigstens das gemacht was man will.
<koegs> nimm halt ne stabile 10.04 LTS und nicht ne brandneue 11.04 mit Unity... aber das ist nix für Support, sondern OT
<mosez> ich hab nicht unity im einsatz... classic
<mosez> und 11.04 ist schliesslich kein testing
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 ist released: http://tinyurl.com/5uamvjl   --  http://tinyurl.com/uunatty | Lubuntu nun offizielles Derivat
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Hat schonmal jemand gute Erfahrungen mit preseed und Systemwiederherstellung gemacht?
<fr00d> Ich würde hier gerne mein System ein wenig entrümpeln. Ich glaube das erste Ubuntu war das 7.10 hier drauf.
<fr00d> Ich würde also gerne ein preseedfile vom aktuellen System erstellen, eventuell händisch Anpassungen machen und damit mein System neu aufsetzen.
<fr00d> Ist jemand von euch vor mir schonmal auf die Idee gekommen und kann mir irgendwas dazu sagen?
<ppq> fr00d: ne, aber die idee ist interessant.. ich hätte wohl eher eine paketliste erstellt, ein minimales (aktuelles) ubuntu installiert und die liste wieder eingespielt. und ausgewählte sachen aus /home und /etc natürlich mitnehmen
<fr00d> Ich seh gerade, dass Ubuntu ja garnicht preseed, sondern Kickstart macht, das ist ja noch cooler.
<fr00d> Besonders, weil es sehr ähnlich, wenn nicht sogar gleich zu dem Kickstart von CentOS ist.
<fr00d> Ja, genau das war die Idee.
<fr00d> Ich möchte das jetzt nämlich testen, denn im Sommer werde ich gut 30-50 Kisten mit dem selben System installieren müssen.
<fr00d> Da ist mir sowas viel lieber.
<fr00d> Wenn ich dann nebendran auch schon einen vorbereiteten Paketspiegel hab macht das dann doppelt Spaß.;)
<ppq> ahjo. hmm, wie wär's sonst mit einer angepassten installations-cd? fix zusammengeklickt mit uck oder manuell remastered? da kann man ziemlich leicht beliebige daten in beliebigen pfaden integrieren
<fr00d> Ne, die zerkratzt und geht verloren.
<ppq> kannst das ergebnis dann ja via tftp booten, wäre eh komfortabler
<fr00d> Das File liegt auf nem Webserver, bzw. auf meinem Notebook und kann quasi mit jedem beliebigen Linuxbootmedium gestartet werden oder eben auch per PXE.
<fr00d> Jetzt wäre es nur noch sehr interessant solche Kickstartfiles von bestehenden Systemen generieren lassen zu können.
<fr00d> Jop, der PXE Server läuft hier auch schon, den müsste ich dann nur dort auch konfigurieren.
<Oliver1> Hallo. Ich habe mich die Tage auf dem IRC registriert und das Passwort verlegt. Kann man sich das PW wieder zuschicken lassen?
<Frickelpit> Oliver1: frag mal in #freenode oder /msg nickserv help
<Oliver1> danke Dir
<Oliver1> habe gerade mal die Liste mit den Kommandos durchgesehen. Scheinbar nicht. Werde ich mich wohl neu registerien müssen
<Oliver1> Danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort
<Fussel> äh, für was war den sonst die email, beim registrieren?
<Oliver1> Passwort und Bestätigung. Aber warum auch immer ist die nicht in meinem Posteingang
<Frickelpit> Oliver1: frag in #freenode
<Oliver1> das ist eine gute Idee. Danke Dir!
<Fussel> hm, tatsächlich, geht hier nicht
<joschi> fr00d: das kickstart von ubuntu ist nicht zu 100% kompatibel zu dem von red hat. einige sachen gehen schlicht nicht
<fr00d> joschi: Hast du ein Beispiel?
<joschi> fr00d: und bei preseed wäre ich vorsichtig von einer sehr alten version auf eine neue version zu wechseln
<joschi> fr00d: letztlich werden in dem preseed file ja nur die antworten auf die debconf fragen gespeichert
<joschi> fr00d: und wenn sich die debconf fragen ändern, stehst du blöd da
<fr00d> Was mir wichtig wäre ist eine Möglichkeit z.B. per wget entsprechende Konfigurationen nach ziehen, aber dafür ist ja das Pre- und Postskript super, sofern alle nötigen Pakete vorhanden sind.
<joschi> fr00d: bzgl. kompatibilität https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<fr00d> Ja, klar, die Kompatibilität innerhalb der Versionen leidet mit präzisen antworten, aber das Kickstart macht schon relativ genau das was ich suche.
<fr00d> Was mir nur noch fehlt ist ein Skript, das mir ein Kickstartfile aus einem bestehenden System generiert.
<joschi> fr00d: ich würde preseed verwenden. wird einfach besser unterstützt
<joschi> * unter debuntu
<joschi> fr00d: das preseed file kannst du ja einfach mit debconf-get-selections erstellen
<fr00d> Ne, das gibt's unter 11.04 zumindest nicht.
<fr00d> Ich hab geguckt.
<fr00d> Bis jetzt hab ich nur Kickstart gefunden.
<joschi> fr00d: du hast ein komisches natty… https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/amd64/appendix-preseed.html
<fr00d> Oh, nett.
<fr00d> Cool, d.h. ich hab alle Möglichkeiten, dann probier' ich mal wieder,danke. ;)
<malto444> Hallo, ich habe mir mit dd eine fehlerhafte ext4 Partition als Image gespeichert. Wie kann ich dieses Image jetzt durchsuchen?
<fr00d> malto444: Du könntest sie per loop Device mounten, wenn das noch geht.
<fr00d> mount -o loop $image $mountpoint.
<ppq> malto444: bevor du irgendwas damit amchst: sicherungskopie des images anlegen. ein fsck, das eventuell nötig wird, kann schon auch schiefgehen manchmal mit datenverlust als folge
<hidden_> hallo kann keine fenster verschieben das fenster mit der liste herunterladen und channel beitreten bekomme ich nicht weg 
<hidden_> wie bekomme ich das fenster weg ohne xchat zu schließen ?
<malto444> fr00d: ich konnte damals die Partition nicht mounten, geht es dann jetzt mit dem Image?
<deem> hidden_: auf x klicken?
<hidden_> da is kein x stimmt vielleicht was mit meinen panel nicht ?
<malto444> ppq: sicherungskopie geht nicht, image ist zu groß ^^
<fr00d> malto444: Wie ppq schon sagte: Mach erst eine Sicherung vom Image, dann versuch ein fsck zu machen und wenn das gut geht kannst du das probieren zu mounten.
<fr00d> Wenn das nicht geht wird's eklig.
<malto444> fsck ging damals bei der partition auch nicht mehr
<ppq> joa, fsck vielleicht erstmal ohne optionen auf das image loslassen.
<fr00d> Probier das auf das Image...
<hidden_> warum kann ich keine fenster verschieben ? 
<hidden_> wenn ich ein fenster öffne kann ich es nicht verschieben und auch nicht schließen
<ppq> hidden_: haben die denn einen rahmen mit buttons für schließen/maximieren/minimieren?
<deem> hidden_: unity bzw natty?
<hidden_> nein haben sie nicht ich habe natty
<deem> hidden_: kannst du ein terminal öffnen?
<malto444> fr00d: welche Parameter soll ich bei fsck benutzen?
<hidden_> klar
<fr00d> malto444: Erstmal keinen.
<ppq> hidden_: dann sag das doch :D starte mal deinen fenstermanager neu. im falle von compiz: 'compiz --replace'
<ppq> hidden_: alt+f2, das dort eingeben
<deem> genau das was ppq sagt :D
<hidden_> also das eingeben compiz --replace ?
<ppq> ja
<hidden_> ok
<hidden_> danke
<hidden_> ich versuchs mal
<malto444> fr00d: ok, ist durchgelaufen, gab ein paar Fehlermeldungen, die repariert wurden
<fr00d> malto444: Dann nochmal.
<fr00d> So lange bis keine Fehlermeldungen mehr kommen.
<fr00d> Aber in der Zeit hast du noch kein Sicherungsfile von dem Image erstellen können...
<malto444> fr00d: wenn ichs nochmal mache, kommt die Meldung "sauber"
<fr00d> Ich übernehm' keine Garantie dafür, dass das alles auch wirklich klappt.
<fr00d> Gut, dann mounten.
<hidden_> wenn ich compiz --replace eingebe steht da couldn´n open display
<malto444> fr00d: beim Mounten kommt die Meldung "/media/Files/backup/bak1 ist kein blockorientiertes Gerät (Vielleicht probieren Sie „-o loop“?)"
<fr00d> Joa, dann mach das. :D
<malto444> macht er auch ohne Meldung jetzt, aber /mnt ist leer ^^
<fr00d> malto444: Kannst du mal den genauen Befehl posten mit dem du das Image gemountet hast?
<malto444> fr00d: sudo mount -o loop /media/Files/backup/bak1 /mnt
<fr00d> Ok, das sagt "mount | grep mnt"?
<fr00d> Da sollten ein paar Optionen mit angegeben sein wie das Image gemountet wurde.
<malto444> das bringt ein "/dev/loop0 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)"
<fr00d> Ok, was sagt df -h wie groß das Image sein soll?
<fr00d> Das sollte ja mit deiner Partitionsgröße übereinstimmen.
<fr00d> Wenn das alles in Ordnung ist, dann ist da was anderes schief gegangen.
<malto444> das bringt ein "/dev/loop0    72G   43G   26G  63% /mnt" Stimmt auch meineserachtens
<fr00d> Wie hast du geschaut ob unter /mnt etwas liegt?
<fr00d> ls -la?
<hidden_> ich kann wenn ich ein fenster öffne z.b xchat es weder schließen noch verschieben weil die leiste weg ist mit den sympolen ich habe compiz --replace schon ausgeführt aber dann steht da couldn´t open display 
<malto444> fr00d: mit ls
<deem> hidden_: gib mal ein "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && compiz --replace | pastebinit"
<hidden_> was ich vorher vielleicht noch sagen sollte, dass problem hab ich erst nach der installation meines nvidia treibers
<hidden_> also sudo apt-get install pastebinit && compiz --replace | pastebinit hat nichts bewirkt
<malto444> fr00d: was heist das jetzt für mich?
<hidden_> kann mir vielleicht noch jemand helfen wegen dem fenster problem
<deem> hidden_: es hat dir keinen link ausgespuckt?
<hidden_> ich hab das installiert 
<deem> dann führ mal "compiz --replace | pastebinit" alleine aus
<hidden_> wie war der befehl wegen dem fenster problem ?
<hidden_> compiz --replace | pastebinit hat auch nichts gebracht
<ppq> ...
<ppq> hidden_: pastebinit ist ein programm, das die ausgabe eines befehls oder aber eine datei in einem paste-service im internet hinterlegt
<ppq> ,paste? hidden_
<shetlandpony> hidden_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ppq> hidden_: es spuckt dir einen link aus, den du uns bitte gibst
<ppq> hidden_: das dient der fehlerdiagnose, nicht der fehlerbehebung, insofern kann es gar nichts "bringen"
<hidden_> es wird nix ausgespuckt wenn ich den code im terminal eingebe bleibt der an einem gewissen punkt stehen wenn ich die console schließe friert mein xserver komplett ein und ich muss neustarten
<ppq> hidden_: nagut, dann bitte mal das hier in der grafischen oberfläche(!) ausführen: echo $DISPLAY | pastebinit
<hidden_> setting-update "run_command_terminal_key" bleibt der stehen
<ppq> naja, die ausgabe kannst du hier auch reinpasten :_D
<deem> \o/ gcc fertig kompiliert
<hidden_> also wenn ich das bei paste.pocoo poste bekomme ich das hier Paste #388004
<hidden_> aso hier http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/388004/
<abrakazam> lol. inception
<ppq> lol, ein nopaste im nopaste
<ppq> we need to go deeper...
<malto444> ppq weist du evtl bei meiner dd Image Geschichte weiter?
<abrakazam> und das alles für 4 zeichen
<ppq> hidden_: ok, hast du vorhin das 'compiz --replace' denn auch innerhalb der grafischen oberfläche ausgeführt oder in einem tty?
<hidden_> tty2
<hidden_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/388004/
<ppq> hidden_: schon gut :D den nopaste kennen wir ja schon..
<kempo> ist es möglich mit iptables ein portforwarding auf eine dyndns.org domain zu machen?
<ppq> hidden_: das 'compiz --replace' hättest du in der grafischen oberfläche ausführen müssen
<hidden_> achso ok ivh versuche es noch einmal
<ppq> hidden_: denn außerhalb ist $DISPLAY nicht gesetzt. drück in unity oder gnome oder was auch imemr du benutzt, alt+f2, dann kriegst du ein fenster wo du den befehl eingeben kannst
<ppq> und NICHT strg+alt+f2 ;)
<hidden_> wenn ich in nem terminal compiz --replace ausführe passiert auch nichts gut die fenster flimmern ein wenig aber dann ist alles wie vorher
<hidden_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/388006/
<deem> das sieht nach kde aus :D
<ppq> malto444: guck dir mal photorec an, damit kannst du *vielleicht* noch daten retten
<deem> ppq: dein fachgebiet =)
<ppq> ich muss mal eben taxifahrer spielen, bin demnächst wieder da
<ppq> hidden_: und in zukunft bitte sagen welche desktopumgebung du benutzt -.-"
<hidden_> ok sorry kann mir vielleicht noch jemand helfen ?
<hidden_> so bin wieder da kann mir noch einer wegen dem fenster problem helfen ?
<kommander> hi, nach einem distribution upgrade von 10.10 auf 11.04 habe ich folgendes problem: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/screenvv.png unsichtbare buttons, kein alt+f2 möglich usw...
<deem> ,geduld? hidden_ 
<shetlandpony> hidden_: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<deem> kommander: "This photo has been removed"
<kommander> omg
<kommander> nur weil mein wallpaper einen hintern zeigt :(
<kommander> jedenfalls hab ich ne durchsichtige leiste und wenn ich rechtsklicke geht das kontextmenü auf und die buttons sind unsichtbar.
<hidden_> wenn ich bei google.de nach einer seite suche und diese dann anklicke bleibt google.de immer als adresse im browser stehen egal auf welche seite ich gehe die adresse verndert sich nie
<kommand> hi
<kommand> hier ein screenshot ohne arschbild http://img233.imageshack.us/i/screenjbc.png/
<ppq> hidden_: so, da wäre ich wieder. da du ja anscheinend kde hast, führe mal folgendes aus (in kde!): kcmshell4 kwincompositing
<ppq> hidden_: dort die arbeitsflächeneffekte deaktivieren und aus- und wieder einloggen
<hidden_> ok ich probiers
<hidden_> da gibts auch ein fehler ich würde das ja gerne pasten aber leider ändert sich die adresszeile nicht wenn ich z.B auf google.de ne seite suche und auf die seite klicke bleibt immer google.de in der adressleiste stehen
<ppq> hidden_: beschreib einfach mit deinen worte, was *genau* (!) da passiert
<ppq> hidden_: wenn du den befehl eingibst, sollte sich ein fenster öffnen mit einstellungsmöglichkeiten. ist dem so?
<hidden_> nein leider nicht
<hidden_> Paste #388019 kommst du damit auf paste.poco zu meinem code ?
<ppq> hidden_: hast du kde?
<hidden_> ich glaube schon 
<ppq> hidden_: gin mir den link bitte, nicht nur die nummer
<hidden_> hab doch geschrieben das ich keinen link bekomme weil in der adressleise immer die gleich adresse steht 
<deem> hidden_: du glaubst du hast kde? was hast du denn für ein ubuntu installiert? lubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu oder xubuntu?
<ppq> hidden_: dann nutz halt nen anderen nopasteservice, pastebin.com beispielsweise
<hidden_> ich habe ubuntu natty installiert dann nvidia treiber und dann hatte ich keine taskleiste mehr dann habe ich gnome kde hin und her deinstalliert und wieder installiert dann habe ich gelsesen das man die leiste wieder bekommt wenn man nach der nvidia treiber installation beim starten auf ubuntu classic stellt das ging auch
<ppq> ohje
<ppq> seufz
<ppq> also hast du gerade "ubuntu classic" laufen, ja?
<hidden_> ja nur so habe ich die taskleiste an sonsten wird nur mein hindergrundbild angezeigt
<ppq> also hast du gnome2 laufen. gut zu wissen. oh man, so ein ratespiel hier
<ppq> hidden_: alt+f2 wieder, diesmal aber ausführen: metacity --replace
<hidden_> ok leiste is schnmal wieder da
<hidden_> danke dir :)
<hidden_> ok danke
<hidden_> aber ich habe noch das problem mit dem internet browser
<ppq> hidden_: dann mach die desktop effekte aus
<ppq> hidden_: system - einstellungen - erscheinungsbild
<ppq> da kannst du die deaktivieren
<ppq> und das mit deinem browser musst du schon beschreiben. mach einfach mal nen screenshot und lad den hoch.
<hidden_> wie mache ich den screenshoot ?
<Funfood> mit der Druck Taste
<deem> oder print auf einer englischen tastatur :D
<hidden_> also einmal hier die schwarze schrift http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2523/uzfex4ie_png.htm und einmal hier das problem mit der adresse http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2523/fcelqfpx_png.htm
<koegs> ich seh da jetzt keine probleme :)
<hidden_> emm ich beschreibs mal die suchergebnisse bei google sind einfach schwarz wenn ich eine seite schon besucht habe wird dies nicht makiert weil die schrift einfach schwarz ist und wenn ich z.b auf google.de gehe und auf irgend eine andere seite wie z.b youtube bleibt immer die gleiche adresse stehen ich bin auf youtube.com und in der adresse stehet gogole.de 
<schweegi> wie bekomme ich die Meldung: "E: Das Paket photo-grid-print muss neu installiert werden, es kann jedoch kein Archiv dafür gefunden werden." weg?
<koegs> löschen mal dein Profil in ~/.mozilla
<schweegi> die paketverwaltung ist aufgrunddessen momentan unbrauchbar. 
<koegs> oder schiebs dir vorher weg
<ppq> schweegi: deinstallier es
<apricot> hab ein Problem mit Mikrofon - keine Aufnahme möglich
<apricot> alsamixer zeigt nix an bei Mic
<schweegi> pp, apt-get purge wie auch apt-get remove photo-grid-print versagen, es kommt immer dieselbe Meldung von der Paketverwaltung
<schweegi> * ppq
<ppq> schweegi: dann probier mal 'dpkg --purge photo-grid-print'
<ppq> +sudo
<ppq> wenn noch andere (unwichtige) pakete davon abhängen, mitpurgen
<hidden_> bin wieder da xserver war wieder eingefroren nachdem ich das terminal in dem metacity --replace lief geschlossen habe
<schweegi> ppq, Fehler: Paket ist in einem sehr inkonsistenten Zustand und ich soll versuchen es zunächst erneut zu installieren statt zu entfernen
<schweegi> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606888/
<ppq> schweegi: soso.. wo hast du das denn her? aus einem ppa, das du jetzt nicht mehr nutzt?
<schweegi> ppq: ne aus den offiziellen Paketquellen
<ppq> schweegi: das paket ist nicht in den offiziellen paketquellen
<hidden_> ppq: unter system/preferences/appearance finde ich keine einstellung um etwas zu deaktivieren
<schweegi> ppq: sorry hab ich mich mit nem andern programm vertan, habe es von hier: http://code.google.com/p/photo-grid-print/downloads/list - der Link dazu stand im Wiki bei ubuntuusers
<ppq> dann lads halt nochmal runter http://photo-grid-print.googlecode.com/files/photo-grid-print_0.2-1_all.deb
<ppq> hidden_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop-Effekte#Konfigurieren installier das und deaktivier es damit
<schweegi> ppq: lässt sich nicht installieren. Fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606911/
<ppq> hidden_: halt, du hattest natty, oder? dann mach das nicht
<ppq> hidden_: in dem fall http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager damit
<hidden_> ok und hast du auch eine lösung wegen dem browser problem ?
<ppq> hidden_: siehe koegs
<schweegi> ppq: muss ich deswegen jetzt neu installieren oder gibt es eine methode um die paketverwaltung wieder zum laufen zu kriegen?
<ppq> schweegi: wie ist es denn dazu gekommen überhaupt?
<hidden_> das letzte was ich von koegs lesen kann ist "ich seh da jetzt keine probleme :)"
<ppq> hidden_: verschieb dein ~/.mozilla verzeichnis
<schweegi> ppq:  ich hatte mir eine alternative zu PhotoPrint gesucht und auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/photoprint stand ganz unten das mit photo-grid-print. der grund: photoprint ist immer beim Drucken abgestürzt, drum habe ich das deb Paket von photo-grid-print installiert und nun geht die ganze Paketverwaltung nicvht mehr da ständig der oben genannte Fehler kommt
<hidden_> in welches verzeichnis ?
<ppq> hidden_: egal, hauptsache es ist weg
<hidden_> ok
<ppq> schweegi: es kann sein, dass du dir die paketverwaltung zerschossen hast, damit, ja. wenn du backups und ggf. zeit für rettungsaktionen hast, kannst du noch versuchen, das paket zu zwingen sich deinstallieren zu lassen
<schweegi> ppq:  und wie bringe ich das paket dazu das es sich endlich entfernt?
<ppq> schweegi: wie gesagt, folgendes ist ziemlich! riskant, dessen musst du dir bewusst sein.. ich hoffe nur für dich, dass du falls es schiefgeht, nicht im regen stehst ;) 'sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --purge photo-grid-print'
<temp_account> tach allerseits. ich habe ein riesenproblem so wie es aussieht. ich habe mich gerade in meine maschine eingeloggt mit einem verschlüsselten home. dieses liess sich auch entschlüsseln, nur leider sind alle dateien die mit '.' beginnen futsch!
<temp_account> was kann, was sollte der nächste schritt sein?
<schweegi> ppq: danke:) aber selbst der befehl klappt nicht. http://paste.ubuntu.com/606938/
<Oliver1> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe unter 10.10. Virtual Box 3.2.8 installiert und wollte gerade ein Win 7 installieren. Mein System ist ein 64 Bis-System, die Windows Setzup-CD hat ebenfalls ein 64 Bit System drauf. Jedenfalls erhalte ich nach dem Start des Sestups den Hinweis, dass eine Installation mangels 64 Bit nicht machbar seien. Die HW-seitige Virtualisierung meines MB ist im BIOS freigeschaltet. Im Netz habe ich den Hinweis gefunden den B
<k1l> ,512? Oliver011 
<shetlandpony> Oliver011: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Oliver1> Jedenfalls erhalte ich nach dem Start des Sestups den Hinweis, dass eine Installation mangels 64 Bit nicht machbar seien. Die HW-seitige Virtualisierung meines MB ist im BIOS freigeschaltet. Im Netz habe ich den Hinweis gefunden den Befehl "egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo" einzugeben, welche folgenden Hinweis gibt :http://pastebin.com/rJcMSe3t. Was bitte kann ich noch tun?
<Guest47447> hallöchen alle zusammen
<Oliver1> hallo
<Oliver1> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe unter 10.10. Virtual Box 3.2.8 installiert und wollte gerade ein Win 7 installieren. Mein System ist ein 64 Bis-System, die Windows Setzup-CD hat ebenfalls ein 64 Bit System drauf. Jedenfalls erhalte ich nach dem Start des Sestups den Hinweis, dass eine Installation mangels 64 Bit nicht machbar seien. 
<Oliver1> Jedenfalls erhalte ich nach dem Start des Sestups den Hinweis, dass eine Installation mangels 64 Bit nicht machbar seien. Die HW-seitige Virtualisierung meines MB ist im BIOS freigeschaltet. Im Netz habe ich den Hinweis gefunden den Befehl "egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo" einzugeben, welche folgenden Hinweis gibt :http://pastebin.com/rJcMSe3t. Was bitte kann ich noch tun?
<deem> ,geduld? Oliver1 
<shetlandpony> Oliver1: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Oliver1> ok
<streifi> hallo @ runde. folgendes problemchen: gpm läuft soweit, allerdings wird kopierter text als kommando ausgeführt, wenn nur die bash läuft und kein texteditor o.ä. (10.04) per google, in diversen foren oder man/info hat sich nichts gefunden.
<streifi> bei der gegenprüfung unter arch wird der text einfach nur eingefügt.
<NTQ> hat jemand eine idee, woran es liegen könnte, dass dateien nicht in meine dropbox hochgeladen werden?
<NTQ> im grunde habe ich die selben symptome wie er hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2608081/
<deem> bei einem update-initramfs -u bekomme ich immer folgende meldung. "grep: /boot/config-2.6.38-8-generic: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" Wie erstelle ich die config datei?
<Frickelpit> deem: selbst kompiliert?
<deem> Frickelpit: nein. per debootstrap installiert
<shrekk> tach
<jokrebel> hi
<deem> ok. hab es hinbekommen. trotz dessen, dass linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic installiert war, hatte er die config. und die vmlinuz datei nicht mit installiert. dpkg -l zeigte trotzdem in ii an. ein reinstall des kernel images brachte besserung. fragt sich nur, wie man ein system booten kann ohne kernel image. -oO
<niph> tag zusammen
<[4-tea-2]> Tach, ich brauch mal ein paar Stichworte zum Thema Midi (auf 11.04). Seh ich das richtig, dass ich dazu erst mal Jack unter Pulseaudio drunter schieben muss?
<[4-tea-2]> (Ich möchte ein per Midi angeschlosses Instrument zur Ein- und Ausgabe nutzen.)
<niph> Ich hab folgendes Problem: nachdem ich 11.04 installiert habe und mich einfach nicht mit Unity anfreunden konnte dacht ich mir ich steige auf gnome3 um. So nach der Installation häng ich nun im Log On Screen fest und bekomm beim einloggen die Meldung, dass er ICEAutorithy nicht updaten kann. Leider komm ich in kein Terminal um die Chmod rechte neu zu setzen. Hat jemand ne Idee? :P 
<[4-tea-2]> niph: neu installieren, erst mal Gnome2 benutzen und noch ein bisschen abwarten, bis am Gnome3-PPA nicht mehr "ALLES WIRD KAPUTT GEHEN" dran steht?
<[4-tea-2]> ...oder mal die Rechte von $HOME/.ICEauthority prüfen?
<niph> ich probier mal mit der cd zu starten und die rechte zu ändern
<niph> Dank dir vorerst mal
<[4-tea-2]> Toi, toi, toi.
<k1l> [4-tea-2]: schua dir mal den rt kernel an, der macht vlt sinn bei sowas
<[4-tea-2]> k1l: behalt ich im Hinterkopf, falls es leiert, danke für den Tipp.
<deem> [4-tea-2]: man kann doch die gnome-shell auch ohne ppa installieren. die ist soweit ich weiß in natty verfügbar
<[4-tea-2]> deem: ich glaub, das Kind liegt bereits in niphs Brunnen.
<sky1> eine frage, wenn ich vom system her ubuntu sagen soll, dass er bei einer anfrage zertifikate mit gibt, wie mach ich das? reicht es die zertifikate in /etc/ssl zu kopieren ? ... 
<dxonnn> hoi! wieso sind nach neustart in unity meine eignen apss weg und standardapps wieder da?
<dxonnn> also in der sidebar?
<hidden_> warum hat das verschieben des mozilla ordners die probleme gelöst ?
<sky1> ch weiß das sind wenig infos.. aber ich muss erstmal grundlegend wissen, wei in linux die zertifikate aktiviert werden ...
<k1l> hidden_: ich weiss nicht, was deine probleme waren. aber in den ordnern unter /home werden die einstellungen gespeichert. wenn kein ordner da ist werden die default einstellungen angelegt
<dxonnn> wieso sind nach neustart in unity meine eignen apss weg und standardapps wieder da?
<hidden_> k1l: achso danke für die info :)
<Daly> wenn ich eine jar-datei ausführen will, kommt: Unable to access jarfile. ich habe aber java version "1.6.0_22" installiert 
<Daly> das programm braucht mindestens java 1.5
<deem> Daly: wie führst du die datei denn aus?
<Daly> java -jar Arachnophilia.jar
<deem> bist du in dem ordner in dem die datei liegt?
<Daly> ja, ich war im falschen ordner danke !
<marc_2> hallo. ich habe eine kommandozeilenversion und den gnome-core installiert. wie kann ich nun die grafische oberfläche starten?
<deem> marc_2: startx
<deem> dazu musst du aber auch einen xserver installiert haben
<[4-tea-2]> marc_2: oder installier noch einen Display Manager (gdm, lightdm).
<marc_2> startx hab ich schon versucht. geht nicht.
<marc_2> ich versuche dann mal gdm
<deem> marc_2: mit welcher begründung?
<deem> ,fn? marc_2 
<shetlandpony> marc_2: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<hidden_> hatte ein problem das die fensterleiste weg waren also minimiren veschieben schließen ging nicht mehr bis ich hier den tip bekommen habe metacity --replace in das terminal eingeben soll danach funktioniert alles super bis ich das terminal schließe ich sollte dann noch bei erscheinungsbild was verändern aber bei system/preferences/appearance  kann man nirgents wo einstellungen vornehmen 
<marc_2> startx ist momentan nicht installiert. ich werde dann das paket mal suchen
<RedNose> moin
<daewi> hidden_: Effekte ausgeschalten?
<hidden_> ja aber wo steht das nur 
<hidden_> :(
<RedNose> musste mein nm-applet kicken - jetzt fehlt mir das panel-applet für sound - wie krieg ich das wieder rein?
<RedNose> keine ahnung wieso das überhaupt verschwunden ist
<daewi> hidden_: Unter "appearance", wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
<daewi> RedNose: Das Teil nennt sich Notification-Area oder so.
<hidden_> ja da hab ich ja schon gesucht da steht aber nix von effekten :(
<daewi> hidden_: Ansonsten im Wiki nach "Effekten Compiz deaktivieren" suchen.
<hidden_> ok werd mal nachsehn danke
<RedNose> Vollständige benachrichtigung anzeige - acuh datum und an und abmelden doppelt
<RedNose> wie kommt man in die konf von dem ding?
<deem> RedNose: afair musst du das manuell hinzufügen oder entfernen
<RedNose> irgendwie muss der ja sound und messages (mail und so) rausgescmissen haben
<deem> im zeweifellsfall einfach mal gnome-panel killen
<RedNose> wenn ich das manuel hinzufüge kriege ich teile halt doppelt und die alte kann ich nicht rauskicken
<deem> das wird (weil es ein prozess mit kritischer priorität ist) automatisch wieder gestartet
<RedNose> vom panel entfernen ausgegraut
<deem> RedNose: dann kill das gnome-panel
<hidden_> effekte werden bei mir garnicht angezeigt also die einstellung wie beim wiki beschrieben sind die bei mir überhaupt installiert ? hier mal ein bild welche einstellungen ich vornehmen kann http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2523/k344ldgw_png.htm
<bullgard4> Ist »mysql> create table tbBegriffe(id integer primary key,spalte_1 integer,begriff VARCHAR(100),engl VARCHAR(100),kategorie VARCHAR(100),quelle VARCHAR(100),definition VARCHAR(65536),anmerkung1 VARCHAR(100),anmerkung2 VARCHAR(100),begriff_abkuerzung VARCHAR(100),engl_abkuerzung VARCHAR(100),uri VARCHAR(128));« von korrekter Syntax?
<apollo13> bullgard4: #mysql? außerdem was soll die frage, tipps ein und du weißt die antwort
<bullgard4> apollo13: Dein Beitrag ist nicht hilfreich.
<m3t4lukas> hey Leute :)
<m3t4lukas> ich habe schon wieder das problem mit meiner GraKa, dass alles Lagt.  Die Treiber der Nvidia 8800GTX sind vollständig installiert, trotzdem habe ich bei 3D-Anwendungen nur 3-4 FPS. Sync to V-Blanc ist an flipping ist aktiviert.
<m3t4lukas> eine Sitzung nach aktivieren des Treibers war das Bild noch flüssig, aber danach war damit nichts mehr anzufangen
<m3t4lukas> leute?
<m3t4lukas> fuchs?
<k1l> ,geduld? m3t4lukas 
<shetlandpony> m3t4lukas: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<m3t4lukas> kay
<m3t4lukas> ich seh grad Fuchs, der spezialist auf dem Gebiet ist grad offline
<lolmatic> möchte jemand bei dropbox eingeladen werden? bringt 256 mb mehr speicher
<k1l> lolmatic: mal wieder offtopic hier. -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<lolmatic> ok, dann würde mich interessieren warum unity nach dem distribution upgrade (10.10->11.04) nicht funktioniert und ich beim classic kein funktionierendes compiz mehr habe :P
<MingsPing> hallo an alle :-)
<MingsPing> ich möchte ubuntu installieren, habe eine windows partition, die ich gern behalten würde. wenn ich mit gparted die größe dieser ändere und eine neue für ubuntu erstelle, bleiben die alten daten erhalten, ist das richtig?
<lolmatic> falls gparted nicht abkackt dabei schon =)
<MingsPing> gut
<lolmatic> ntfs größe ändern ist immer etwas kritisch. hatte schon den einen oder anderen datenverlust
<MingsPing> ich hab hier fat32
<lolmatic> lol
<m3t4lukas> ich habe schon wieder das problem mit meiner GraKa, dass alles Lagt.  Die Treiber der Nvidia 8800GTX sind vollständig installiert, trotzdem habe ich bei 3D-Anwendungen nur 3-4 FPS. Sync to V-Blanc ist an flipping ist aktiviert.
<lolmatic> welches windows?
<MingsPing> windows xp und sorry, hab mich versehen, doch ntfs :-/
<lolmatic> wofür brauchst du das windows?
<lolmatic> spiele?
<m3t4lukas> bei Windows sollte man vorher ein paar mal defragmentieren, um Detaenverlust zu vermeiden
<m3t4lukas> das hat bei mir immer geklappt ohne Datenverlust, habe es schon über 30 mal gemacht
<MingsPing> ich richte ubuntu bei meiner schwester ein, und sie möchte windows behalten, da sie dem "ganzen linux-zeug" skeptisch gegenüber steht
<Gulaschkanone> Entweder das eine oder das andere :P
<m3t4lukas> zu meinem Problem hab ich schon durchgegooglet, aber was sinnvolles kam dabei nicht raus
<Fussel> bevor man mit daten rumspielt, sollten die immer gebackupt sein
<m3t4lukas> wenn du Ubuntu installierst, brauchst du vorher gar kein gParted... das kannst du doch mit dem partitionsmanager von der ubuntu installation machen, die is doch zuverlässig... Und nochn kleiner Tipp: häng das NTFS unter /windows oder /windows/c ein, erspart einem manchmal einiges
<MingsPing> m3t4lukas: ja ich hatte auch vor, die live-cd zu starten und dort den gparted part.man. zu benutzen
<MingsPing> ist der etwa sicherer? ich dachte das wäre das gleiche
<m3t4lukas> is das gleiche
<m3t4lukas> aber weniger Aufwand :P
<zerwas> Orcor> hier weiter.
<zerwas> Orcor> mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib "alsamixer" ein
<zerwas> ganz vorne der regler "Master". Auf was steht der?
<Orcor> und dann?
<zerwas> sag doch erst mal
<Orcor> was
<rumpe1> MingsPing, vielleicht kannst du sie ja mit so einer stylischen Oberfläche überzeugen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/a-very-feminine-desktop/  *g*
<zerwas> Orcor> was ich dir gerade geschrieben habe. in alsamixer der regler "Master". auf was der steht
<Orcor> Master ist auf 81
<zerwas> Gut. Und PCM auch hoch?
<MingsPing> rumpe1: haha, sehr cool :-)
<Orcor> PCM 81
<zerwas> Orcor> dann weiß ich gerade auch nicht weter.
<Orcor> lol
<Orcor> ich sagte doch alles geht hab sound nur nich tbei www.websdr.org
<zerwas> ja hab ich verstanden. aber wenn Master recht weit unten ist, geht der restliche sound, nur in java applets hörst du nichts
<zerwas> sonst hätte ich das nicht eben gesagt
<zerwas> ok, mit Firefox hab ich den gleichen Bug
<zerwas> Orcor> ich würde für websdr einen anderen Browser testen
<Orcor> schade
<Orcor> opera?
<zerwas> http://www.google.de/chrome mit dem gehts zumindest
<Orcor> oder welchen?
<zerwas> bei mir jedenfalls
<Orcor> chrom ist nicht so gut zuviel spionage
<zerwas> da ist keine spionage.
<Orcor> ich probier es mal aus
<m3t4lukas> spionage ist Seitenabhängig
<Orcor> laut nachrichten speichser chrom mir zuviel genauso wie google
<m3t4lukas> chrome ist google
<zerwas> Orcor> du musst nicht mal die suchmaschine google mit chrome benutzen …
<Orcor> ich tue es mal instaliren  sag dir dann bescheid
<zerwas> wenn du willst, wird kein einziges Bit an Google gesendet. Übrigens, Firefox sendet genau so viel an Google wie Chrome.
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> weil da hab ich alles was der sendet sperren lassen
<zerwas> ja, ich rede ja auch nur von der Standardeinstellung
<fgz> Weiss jemand wie das Root Passwort lautet?
<Orcor> trotzdem finde es schade das es unter Firefox nicht geht
<SheepInPanic> fgz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#Der-Benutzer-root
<MingsPing> also gut, ich versuch mal mein glück, ich melde mich nochmal :-)
<fgz> Ich würde gerne wissen wie das Rootpasswort lautet, leider steht es dort nicht
<jokrebel> fgz: es gibt keines
<fgz> Warum fragt mich Linux dann danach?
<jokrebel> fgz: und wenn Du eines setzt riskierst Du Deinen Support hier.
<sonotos> fgz: sudo su 
<SheepInPanic> fgz: Hast du dir wenigstens die Mühe gemacht auch nur zwei Zeilen des Wiki-Artikels zu lesen?
<jokrebel> fgz: Dann musst Du vermutlich das Passwort Deines 1.Benutzers eingeben.
<fgz> kenn ich leider nicht
<rumpe1> fgz, root is per default deaktiviert
<jokrebel> fgz: Dann bist Du aber auch wohl nicht der Besitzer diese PCs.
<fgz> ja halt Live CD
<Orcor> ok hab chrom instaliert es ausprobiert das gleiche ich höre da garnix
<fgz> also muss ich erst ein root setzen um java zu installieren wenn ich per live cd boote?
<SheepInPanic> fgz: Nein, sudo funktioniert auch innerhalb des Live-Systems
<lolmatic> fgz: sudo passwd root
<fgz> danke
<seven_> hi, wie bekomm ich bei ubuntu 11.04 meinen namen neben der uhrzeit wech ? dieses chat plugin braucht kein mensch ..
<Frickelpit> seven_: indicator-me entfernen sollte reichen
<orgain> heißt es TCP/IP oder TCP/IP Protokoll?
<orgain> oh shit
<orgain> sollte in den offtopic
<orgain> sorry
<c_korn> verzweifelt noch jemand an dem "ath: Failed to stop TX DMA in 100 msec after killing last frame" problem in 11.04 ?
<jokrebel> c_korn: mindestens 9 weitere: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/736171
<c_korn> jokrebel: ja, den bug report kenne ich. aber keine lösung in sicht.
<mgolisch> macht nix
<mgolisch> mein wlan geht auch kacke unter linux
<mgolisch> :)
<c_korn> danke. geteiltes leid ist halbes leid ;)
<lolmatic> wisst ihr was noch geiler ist
<jokrebel> ja - aber OT
<lolmatic> bei meinem hp laptop kann man die wlan karte nicht tauschen, da hp es im bios sperrt
<lolmatic> und unter linux will sie nicht so recht
<c_korn> das ist hart. </op>
<lolmatic> ich finde wlans, kann mich aber weder zu offenen noch zu wpa2 netzen verbinden, also gar nicht.
<lolmatic> und ich wüsste gerne warum >_<
<kempo> halloechen
<jokrebel> lolmatic: was sagt denn lsusb (bzw. lspci) über deine Karte?
<kempo> wie kann ich in der konsole einen string in eine  datei echo'n, ohne das dieser in einer neuen zeile erscheint? (ja ich hab gegoogled, ganz kurz)
<lolmatic> jokrebel: der treiber is geladen. ich finde wlans. kann mich aber ned verbinden.
<lolmatic> habs mit ndiswrapper und dem broadcom sta treiber versucht
<bekks> "kann mich nicht verbunden" heisst was genau?
<jokrebel> lolmatic: Und das beantwortet meine Frage?
<mgolisch> kempo: echo -n "foo" > bar
<lolmatic> jokrebel: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<mgolisch> also bei mir geht das gut, nur die performance ist kacke unter linux
<mgolisch> mit dem broadcom closed source treiber
<lolmatic> mgolisch: hast du den selben chip?
<mgolisch> noe
<mgolisch> meiner kann auch n
<mgolisch> also wohl nicht
<lolmatic> merkste was?
<lolmatic> :P
<mgolisch> tu halt nen anderes ding rein..
<mgolisch> oder usb
<mgolisch> oder pcmcia/expresscard
<lolmatic> hmpf...
<mgolisch> welchen treiber benuzt du denn?
<lolmatic> <lolmatic> bei meinem hp laptop kann man die wlan karte nicht tauschen, da hp es im bios sperrt
<mgolisch> wie geht das?
<lolmatic> andere karten werden nicht erkannt.
<mgolisch> krass
<jokrebel> gn8
<Fussel> hm, der 4312 geht bei mir einwandfrei, und ich hab schon n par hp mit w-lan ausgerüstet
<Fussel> huch, nimmi da
<sds5891> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die ausführrechte für das eclipse start-script ändern kann?
<sysdef> ,shell chmod? sds5891 
<shetlandpony> sds5891, Shell chmod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/chmod - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sysdef> die frage ist: willst du as wirklich?
<sds5891> brauche nur nen dateimanager für android
<sds5891> wie kann ich denn eclipse ohne dieses script starten?
<sds5891> sorry aber im wiki wird nur die variante mit dem script beschrieben...
<sysdef> ,bot? sds5891 
<shetlandpony> sds5891: ich bin ein bot ;p
<sds5891> ?
<LittleDigit> abend
<LittleDigit> Kann mir jemand eine Idee von der Möglichkeit her verifizieren?
<sash_> ,frag? LittleDigit 
<shetlandpony> LittleDigit: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<LittleDigit> kann ich mittels ein dokument durchsuchen lassen und jedes wort mit dem vorkommen in eine Datei schreiben lassen, also quasi einen Index machen?
<LittleDigit> am besten noch alphabetisch geordnet
<sash_> mittels was? Und was fürn Dokument? Und höchstwahrscheinlich ja.
<LittleDigit> grep und pdf
<LittleDigit> sorry, da war mir der befehl entfleucht
<sash_> pdftotext | sort -c | uniq
<LittleDigit> ist das im Grundumfang dabei oder muß ich das nachinstallieren?
<sash_> pdftotext ist in xpdf-utils. Zumindest unter Debian.
<LittleDigit> okay, da weiß ich schonmal wo ich weiterschauen kann, heißen dank
<sash_> Da gibts mehrere mögliche Vorgehensweisen. Mit tr, sort und uniq gehts auf jeden Fall, ist nur n Krampf
<sds5891> was ist denn jetzt mit eclipse? wie kann ich es starten??
<LittleDigit> kann pdftotext auch mehrspaltige dokumente lesen?
<sash_> Keine Ahnung
<LittleDigit> dann probier ich das mal, dankeschön
<k1l> sds5891: wo ist denn das problem? fehlermeldung? etc
<sds5891> k1l, permission denied für das start-script
<sds5891> und kenne mich mit chmod nicht aus 
<sash_> Hmm... Jetzt wollt ich ihm grad noch perlfect-search empfehlen
<Wedelwolf> Geil. Seit der neuinstallation dreht mein luefter selbst bei 10% systemlast amok
<Wedelwolf> ubuntu 10.04
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-14
<Oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich erhalte unter Virtual Box die Fehlermeldung, dass ich Win 7, 64 Bit auf meinem 64 Bit-System (Ubuntu 10.10) nicht installieren kann. Im Netz konnte ich leider dazu keine hilfreichen tips finden. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<[4-tea-2]> Gibt's eigentlich PPAs für eine ffmpeg-Version, die alles hat, was man im modernen Leben so braucht, oder muss ich die für Ubuntu jetzt auch schon selbst bauen?
<[4-tea-2]> Oh, ich hasse diese Patentkacke.
<KuTi_> moin
<KuTi_> is jemand da der mir bei einem firefox problem helfen kann?
<KuTi_> die fensterdekoration fehlt immer was minimieren usw einschließt
<KuTi_> habs runtergeschmissen und wieder neu installiert aber hat nix gebracht
<KuTi_> keiner wach?
<bullgard4> [Lucid] Einen GNOME-Menüpunkt System > Administration > Services > (Services Settings) > Database server (enthiellt einen Eintrag 'mysql') gibt es wohl nicht mehr? Gibt es dafür Ersatz?
<UDZGuru> hallo beisammen
<UDZGuru> ich hab da n problem mit dem updaten / installieren von software, bei dem ich nich so recht weiterweiss. bin noch nich so lange in der linuxwelt. kann mir da jemand vielleicht helfen?
<bekks> ,frag? UDZGuru 
<shetlandpony> UDZGuru: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<UDZGuru> wenn ich sudo apt-get update eingebe bekomme ich jede menge zeilen, vor denen ign steht. was bedeutet das? 
<UDZGuru> beispiel: http://pastebin.com/V8gsCg06
<bekks> Das bedeutet, dass es dort einfach keine Updates zu holen gibt.
<bekks> Vollkommen normal und kein Fehler. :)
<UDZGuru> achso na gut. das klingt irgendwie so, als würden die ignoriert und ich hätte beim eintragen meiner fremdrepos irgendwas falsch gemacht 
<UDZGuru> deswegen war ich da verunsichert
<bekks> Wie du siehst, tritt das ja auch bei Ubuntu-Repos auf.
<UDZGuru> ja das hat mich nur noch mehr verunsichert
<UDZGuru> nich das ich da irgendwas zerschossen hab
<oktay-ibm> hm grafiktreiber 173 und unity verstehen sich nicht so gut
<oktay-ibm> bekomme nur ein leeres  desktop
<bekks> Du meinst nvidia, oder?
<oktay-ibm> jja
<oktay-ibm> -j
<bekks> Und mit einem anderen nvidia-Treiber funktioniert Unity bei Dir?
<oktay-ibm> muss mal mit den freien grafiktreiber versuchen
<bekks> Das ist kein sinnvoller Test.
<bekks> Das ist kein nvidia-Treiber, sondern der nouveau-Treiber. Und DER ist nicht gerade berühmt für seine herausragende 3D-Performance.
<oktay-ibm> ja mit einen andere nvidia treiber würde es nicht funktionieren weil ich noch eine geforce fx5200 habe
<oktay-ibm> anderen*
<bekks> Von der Karte würde ich per se nicht viel Performance erwarten.
<oktay-ibm> ^^
<jackmcrider> so, apturl funzt nicht...
<jackmcrider> auch nicht nach eintragen in about:config
<jackmcrider> also apturl ueber konsole geht schon
<jackmcrider> nur nicht in firefox
<jackmcrider> seit update auf 11.04
<jackmcrider> kubuntu
<bekks> ,enter? jackmcrider 
<shetlandpony> jackmcrider: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jackmcrider> sry
<jackmcrider> weiss trotzdem jemand abhilfe? firefox 4, beim klick auf nen apt://-link sagt mir firefox, dass er nicht weiss, was er mit dem protokoll anfangen soll...
<_moep_> jackmcrider: warum willst du das auch im FF klicken?
<_moep_> sryl? muss man jeden scheiß klicken können?
<jackmcrider> _moep_, weils super bequem ist!
<bekks> Und recht gefährlich, wenn man jedem Kram ungesehen installiert.
<_moep_> eben
<_moep_> apt ist am ende auch nur http:// oder ftp:// je nach mirror
<_moep_> ich versteh nich was an dpkg -i so schwer is :P
<bekks> Zumal es auch gdebi gibt.
<jackmcrider> nichts, aber das nette kleine feature mit apturl gibt es und es gibt keinen grund, warum man es ablehnen sollte
<bekks> Den Grund nannte ich gerade ;)
<jackmcrider> ich installiere nichts ungesehen!
<_moep_> sex ohne gummi is auch nen nettes "features" man muss es trotzdem nicht tun :P
<jackmcrider> der link apt://apturl verweist auf apturl aus meinen paketquellen
<jackmcrider> und nicht auf ein .deb auf der website, dass dann runtergeladen wird
<_moep_> und wieso dann nicht apt-get/$anderes_front nutzen?
<SheepInPanic> jackmcrider: kannst du Firefox nicht sagen, dass es diese URL nun mit "software-center" öffnen soll? Das wäre nämlich das Standardverhalten
<jackmcrider> SheepInPanic, versuche ich ja. geht halt net O_o
<jackmcrider> _moep_, weil ein klick schneller geht
<SheepInPanic> jackmcrider: Was heißt genau "geht nicht". Du klickst (z.B. im Wiki) auf einen "Jetzt installieren"-Button und wählst dann als zu verknubbelndes Programm /usr/bin/software-center. Hast du das so gemacht?
<jackmcrider> nee, weil ich nicht nach nem verknubbelnden programm gefragt werde
<SheepInPanic> ahso
<jackmcrider> es handelt sich ja nicht um den dateityp apt oder deb oder so
<jackmcrider> sondern um das protokoll apt://
<SheepInPanic> jackmcrider: Ja, schon klar. Bei mir kommt dennoch die Frage, mit welchem Programm ich es öffnen möchte, wobei Software Center vorgegeben ist
<jackmcrider> achso... bei mir nicht :-(
<jackmcrider> bei mir tut ers einfach mit der meldung, er wisse nichts mit dem protokoll apt anzufangen, ab
<jackmcrider> na gut... so schwer ist "quelltext anzeigen, link auf apt:// suchen, liste der pakete kopieren, via konsole installieren" auch nicht.
<jackmcrider> aber nicht gerade consumer-freundlich, oder?
<SheepInPanic> jackmcrider: Eigentlich sollte es ja funktionieren. Keine Ahnung was bei dir durcheinander geraten ist. Allerdings muss ich mich da den anderen anschließen. So furchtbar schlimm sind die anderen Installationsmethoden nun nicht gerade ;) Eventuell hilft das Nachtragen der Protocol-Handler in Firefox etwas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL#Firefox%20and%20Epiphany
<jackmcrider> joar, thx
<jackmcrider> habsch auch schon probiert - ohne erfolg. aba trotzdem danke :)
<SheepInPanic> okay
<Hootch> Weiss jemand, wie ich in 11.04 (unity) eine übersicht der geöffneten Fenster erhalte?
<SheepInPanic> Hootch: Supertaste (Win-Taste) + W
<Hootch> boah magic :D
<Hootch> thx
<SheepInPanic> Hootch: http://www.lioman.de/wp-content/uploads/unitytricks_de.png
<Hootch> SheepInPanic: danke dir
<SheepInPanic> jau
<Hootch> SheepInPanic: nettes voodoo - vielleicht unity gar nicht so schlecht
<jackmcrider> ich find unity klasse. hab sogar ueberegt von kde auf unity umzusteigen.
<jackmcrider> is unity nicht sogar qt?
<jackmcrider> *ueberlegt 
<SheepInPanic> jackmcrider: Unity 2D im nächsten Release, ja
<jackmcrider> oh, achso.
 * [4-tea-2] kann Unity auch gut leiden. Das benutz ich jetzt 'ne Weile, dann geht's wieder zurück zu i3. :)
<jackmcrider> hm... ich haette auch noch n etwas absurdes problem am start: ich schreibe mit dem dvorak-intl tastaturlayout. da gibts standardmaessig keine umlaute (das hier ist debian mit awesame wm, da hab ich noch garnix hingekriegt), allerdings kam ich irgendwie zufaellig dahinter, dass [alt-gr]+[,] zu ae wird, [alt-gr]+[q] zu oe und [alt-gr]+[y] zu ue. allerdings nur die kleinbuchstaben... kann ich irgendwo nachsehen oder einstellen, wie d
<jackmcrider> ie belegungen sind und wo ich grossschreib-umlaute finde?
<jackmcrider> ich frage fuer kubuntu 11.04
<[4-tea-2]> jackmcrider: wenn KDE da keine seltsamen Sachen macht, sollten die guten, alten X-Keyboard-Angucktools noch funktionieren.
<[4-tea-2]> sudo apt-get install xkeycaps ; xkeycaps
<[4-tea-2]> Ach, vermutlich isses schlauer, ein KDE-Tool zu verwenden. xkeycaps wirkt schon wirklich sehr angestaubt. :)
<jackmcrider> hm... ja. gibt da auch garkein dvorak...
<jackmcrider> aber danke!
<[4-tea-2]> Mögest du so schnell eine Lösung finden, dass es sich trotzdem noch lohnt, dass du Dvorak gelernt hast! ;)
<jackmcrider> och, ich mach das schon seit ein paar jaehrchen.
<jackmcrider> das ist das einzige, was mich stoert
<jackmcrider> es gibt zwar ein dvorak-de layout mit umlauten, da sind aber dafuer dinge, die ich viel oefter brauche weg -_-
<Wedelwolf> Ich hab 2 bildschirme, aber auf dem Linken hab ich die Panels, bloss kommen die Benachrichtigungen auf dem rechten bildschirm, also z.b. Laut/leiser und solches. wie krieg ich die nun auch noch auf den linken schirm?
<dreamon_> Wedelwolf, Ich hab die Besten Erfahrungen mit -> "disper -d auto -e" gemacht. Weiß aber nicht mehr woher ich das hatte.
<Wedelwolf> hrm... disper gibts nicht
<dreamon_> Wedelwolf, Wenn ich 2Screens hab starte ich den befehl.. er richtet alles sauber ein. Wenn ich den 2ten Abstecke mache ich wieder den gleichen befehl und es ist wieder alles beim alten.
<Wedelwolf> disper: Befehl nicht gefunden <-- kommt bei mir
<dreamon_> Wedelwolf, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/disper
<[4-tea-2]> *staun* Ich dachte, darum kümmert sich bei Nvidia-Karten dieser TwinView-Kram?
<[4-tea-2]> Oder ist das disper nur für nouveau?
<dreamon_> nene.. das geht sauber.. hab bisher mit nvidia probiert.. mit nouveau hab ich nicht getestet.. 
<dreamon_> Ich hab das als tastenkombination gemacht.. immer wenn ich am Laptop umstecke.. dann mach ich tastenkombination.. und super.
<dreamon_> Ich liebe es
<[4-tea-2]> :D
<Wedelwolf> das war einabsoluter griff ins klo
<Wedelwolf> brb
<dreamon_> Was greifst du auch ins klo? 
<Wedelwolf> nein... xD ich glaubs nicht... einmal ab und angemeldet und die sache klappt
<Wedelwolf> Disper funktioniert nicht sauber mit intel
<dreamon_> Wedelwolf, Ok, hab nur Nvidia getestet.. da rockt es
<Wedelwolf> weil eigentlich ist xrandr --output VGA1 --primary genauso gut
<dreamon_> Wedelwolf, Von Intel hab ich schön mehr über problemchen gelesen..
<robert___> hallo zusammen, hab eine Frage http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400200/
<k1l> robert___: ja, passt so
<robert___> @k1l - Ok danke, werde es mal probieren mit der Installation
<k1l> robert___: für suspend sollte swap=ram sein. 
<robert___> @k1l - swap=ram danke
<k1l> robert___: aber sonst ists latte wie du partitionierst. 30gb für root finde ich etwas viel, ich habe hier knapp5gb bei normalem desktop. über 15gb wird man da kaum kommen. aber speicherplatz hast du ja genug
<robert___> @k1l - wer weiß was noch kommt bei Ubuntu :-)
<robert___> @k1l - ich habe bereits mehrfach ubuntu und debian in mehreren Varianten (i368 oder amd64) versucht zu installieren, aber das Lenovo Ideapad s205 startet nach der Installation nicht mehr, ich hoffe jetzt klappt es.
<robert___> @k1l - man sieht nur Grub in weißer Schrift, dann startet das NetBook erneut, usw.
<robert___> so ich bin jetzt bei der Zeiteinstellung (Installation), er schlägt "Berlin" vor, zeigt aber 16:23 an, wie verhalte ich mich?
<ppq> robert___: ist die bios emulation aktiviert?
<robert___> was ist die bios emulation?
<ppq> robert___: das s205 nutzt uefi statt eines bios
<robert___> jetzt wird mir einiges klar
<robert___> @ppq - wie kann ich die Bios Emulation aktivieren?
<ppq> aber anscheinend hast du windows auf eine mit MBR partitionstabelle partitionierte festplatte installiert
<robert___> windows läuft, ja
<ppq> und bei uefi betrieb verlangt windows eine GPT partitionstabelle
<ppq> sprich, die biosemulation ist wohl schon an
<ppq> robert___: wie genau hast du ubuntu installiert? so ist es empfohlen: beim anmachen f12 drücken und dann manuell das externe cd-laufwerk oder den stick mit ubuntu installationsmedium auswählen
<robert___> @ppq - genau so, jetzt habe ich die Live-Session ausgewählt und installiere
<ppq> na, hoffentlich geht's diesmal :)
<robert___> bin gespannt
 * ppq auch
<robert___> jetzt wird installiert, was kann ich tun, wenn der Rechner wieder nicht startet?
<a1219595> Hallo! Wieso kann ich nicht VLC 1.1.9 auf meinem Ubuntu 10.10 intallieren?
<robert___> die ubuntu-installation ist zwar ohne "Auffälligkeiten" durchgelaufen aber ich habe keinen Boot-Loader gesehen und er hat direkt in win7 gebootet.
<robert___> sollte ich mal eine "super grub2"-disk booten?
<levu> hi, bei mir geht kein esata, die hdd erzeugt keinen node in /dev, woran kann es liegen?
<Pfeifakopf> hallo. ich möchte gerne phpmyadmin auf version 3.4 upgraden. gibt es dafür ein apt-get befehl?
<ppq> levu: ist der sata controller im bios auf ahci gestellt=
<ppq> levu: das muss nämlich, andernfalls geht hotplug nicht
<levu> ppq: ah, ok, muss ich beim nächsten boot mal gucken, danke :)
<ppq> robert___: du kannst ein beliebiges live-system booten, auch die ubuntu desktop cd
<robert___> ich habe jetzt wieder den "Live-Stick" gebootet
<ppq> a1219595: weil versionsupgrades innerhalb einer ubuntuversion in der regel nicht vorgesehen sind
<ppq> a1219595: es gibt zwar updates, aber das sind nur bugfixes und behebungen von sicherheitslücken
<ppq> a1219595: du kannst aber vlc aus einem ppa installieren https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/%2Barchive/vlc
<ppq> a1219595: sei dir aber dessen bewusst, dass das eine fremdquelle ist
<robert___> @ppq - soll ich GRUB 2 erneut in den MBR der Festplatte installieren?
<ppq> robert___: jo, probier das mal. siehe anleitung im ubuntuusers wiki artikel "GRUB 2"
<robert___> unter der "Root-Directory-Methode"? oder egal
<ppq> Pfeifakopf: nein. wie gesagt, weil versionsupgrades innerhalb einer ubuntuversion in der regel nicht vorgesehen sind.
<ppq> Pfeifakopf: es gibt ein ppa, das von den entwicklern empfohlen wird: https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/phpmyadmin  allerdings ist da version 3.4 *noch* nicht drin
<ppq> robert___: ja, aber ist eigtl. egal
<robert___> ok, moment
<Pfeifakopf> ppq: ah ok. hab grad noch n bisschen gegoogelt. bei mir ist plesk installiert und dann kommt phpmyadmin anscheinend eh von plesk...
<robert___> @ppq - ich finde auf der englischen Tastatureinstellung nicht die " = " -Taste
<ppq> robert___: probier's mal mit den tasten links neben backspace
<ppq> robert___: evtl. mit shift
<robert___> @ppq - habe ich schon, kann man in dem Live-System das Layout auf "Deutsch" umstellen? (liegt vielleicht an den Netbook-Tasten)
<ppq> robert___: ja. im terminal eingeben: setxkbmap de
<robert___> du bist echt gut :-)
<ppq> robert___: und es ist die ´` taste, direkt neben backspace
<robert___> ich möchte mich nicht streiten aber hier hat sie weder mit noch ohne "Shift" funktioniert.
<ppq> hm, vielleicht war es nicht das us layout sondern ein anderes englisches
<robert___> @ppq - habe jetzt "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda" eingegeben nachdem ich die Root-Partition gemountet habe, lief ohne Fehler durch, doch jetzt bei einem "sudo update-grub" kam die Fehlermeldung "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'" was bedeutet das?
<ppq> robert___: das sollst du erst nach dem neustart machen :) oder alternativ im chroot
<robert___> ok, also neustart, spannung steigt
<robert___> @ppq - also jetzt verhält sich das Subnotebook wie bisher bei den Installationsversuchen, versucht zu starten, schwarzer Bildschirm, und wieder von vorn, nix zu sehen.
<robert___> @ppq - also es hat sich was verändert nach dem "Grub-Schreiben", Win7 startet ebenfalls nicht mehr.
<ppq> robert___: ich geh mal eben mittagessen. in der zwischenzeit könntest du mal recherchieren, bspw. mit folgenden stichwörtern "uefi, ubuntu, grub2, gpt, mbr, bios"
<robert___> @ppq - alles klar, bloss keine Eile, ich melde mich auch erst später wieder, oder erst morgen, vielen dank für Deine Hilfe :-)
<user1312> Guten Tag, ich habe 2 monitore und würde gerne auf Monitor 2 einen Flashstream im Vollbild sehen. Nun habe ich Chromium auf den zweiten Bildschirm geschoben. Beim Klick auf den Vollbildbutton landet der Vollbildscreen aber auf Monitor 1, gibt es da eine Lösung für ?
<Wedelwolf> user1312 ist Monitor 1 dein bevorzugter monitor mit panels und allem?
<user1312> korrekt :)
<monkeyD> ich möchte mir eine grafikkarte kaufen mit hdmi ausganang und 1gig ram, welche marke wird besser supportet? ati oder nvidia ?
<Wedelwolf> hmm...
<ppq> monkeyD: unter ubuntu hat man mit nvidia meistens keine probleme - früher gab es mit amd karten und fglrx oft probleme, aber das hat sich gebessert
<monkeyD> also hat linux (ubuntu) mehr mit ati probleme als mit nvidia ?
<ppq> statistisch gesehen sicherlich, ja
<ppq> man kann es aber auf jeden fall wagen, sich ne ati karte zu kaufen.
<monkeyD> ok, und der hdmi ausgang wird auch supportet, und wenn ich das mit dem fersehr anschließe wird das auch sofort erkannt ?
<ppq> monkeyD: das muss man sich dann halt so einrichten wie man es mag
<ppq> monkeyD: da kommt's dann auch drauf an, ob man die freien treiber nutzt oder die unfreien. mehr dazu im ubuntuusers wiki
<monkeyD> ppq: wenn ich ein nvidia karte kaufe, wird mir immer der properitäre angeboten den ich auch nehme
<monkeyD> muss man das da einstellen ?
<ppq> monkeyD: in dem fall ist wohl disper die beste wahl, das zu konfigurieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/disper
<ppq> monkeyD: wenn du dir ne ati karte holst und fglrx nutzt, kannst du das mit xrandr konfigurieren
<monkeyD> also doch nicht automatisch wie in windows ?
<ppq> mit disper geht das, einmal eingerichtet, dann auch automatiscg
<ppq> mit xrandr wohl auch
<monkeyD> gibt es ein sehr einfache gui lösung?
<ppq> zu disper? da brauchst du dein gui, lies mal den artikel
<ppq> s/dein/kein/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: zu disper? da brauchst du kein gui, lies mal den artikel
<monkeyD> ppq: ok, ich holl mir jetzt eine nvidia karte
<Guest88815> Hi habe mal ne Frage
<monkeyD> und installiere sie mit den nicht freien treibern
<monkeyD> danke ppq, see ya ;)
<Guest88815> ich habe eine iso Datei
<ppq> tschüss, np
<Guest88815> wenn ich sie mounten will passiert gar nichts oder ich bekomme ne Fehlermeldung je nachdem was ich für ein Programm benutze
<Guest88815> kann das mit der größe zusammenhängen? 5,5 Gb
<Guest88815> unter windows kann man sie z.B. mit daemon tools ohne probleme einbinden
<k1l> ,mount? Guest88815 
<shetlandpony> Guest88815, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> Guest88815: da ist auch erklärt, wie man isos mountet
<Guest88815> ok
<Guest88815> naja wenn ichs mit dem archiveinbinder mache macht er mir auf die arbeitsfläche eine Verknüpfung aber mit leerem Inhalt
<user1312> naja das mit dem flashvollbild scheint ne kompliziertere Sache zu sein...aber ich hab noch ein anderes Problem mit Natty: Bei jedem Start ist das Tastatur-Indicator-applet da und es steht englisch und Deutsch zur auswahl. Ich brauch kein Englisch und lösche die Sprache in der Tastatureinstellung. Nach jedem Neustart kommt das Applet wieder und die Tastatur ist in Englisch eingestellt. Wie krieg ich das dauerhaft weg ?
<Guest88815> ok danke für den Tipp ich versuche mal CDemu
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> hi
<nahab> hallo, kann jemand "mir Anfänger" helfen, mrin Internet ist extreeeeem laaaaangsam (mit den Fritz N usb Stick) woran kann das liegen
<Wedelwolf> nahab UMTS-Stick?
<nahab> Wedelwolf,  nee wlan
<jokrebel> nahab: Kenn mich mit FritzSticks zwar nicht aus, weiß aber dass es da nen WikiArtikel gibt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fritz!WLAN_USB_Stick-N
<nahab> also um ne internetseite zu öffnen braucht er etwa 1-2 minuten
<Hootch> und über nicht wlan ist alles schnell?
<nahab> jokrebel, danke, daran habe ich selbst gedacht, aber mit dem lamen internet such ich mich tage da durch
<nahab> Hootch,  hab nur wlan stick ... also kein kabelkanschluß
<nahab> eth= oder wie das heisst
<nahab> eth0
<jokrebel> nahab: was n das für Rechner der keine Netzwerkkarte hat?
<nahab> jokrebel, wie meinste das jetzt?
<nahab> sag ja könnte nen kabel anschliessen, bräuchte dann aber 20 meter dafür
<jokrebel> .oO( für Testzwecke könnte man ja (wenn man kein langes Kabel hat/besorgen will) auch den Rechner mal neben den Router stellen )
<nahab> jokrebel,  hab kein laptop 
<nahab> jokrebel,  das wäre dann bildschirm, tastatur, rechner usw
<jokrebel> nahab: Großrechner mit 200 kg?
<nahab> nee :-)
<nahab> aber alt
<nahab> gegenfrage, was hätte ich erreicht, wenn es mit kabel schneller ginge?
<momonster> nahab: Fehler eingegrenzt
<Hootch> bitt mal "sudo iwconfig" über paste ausgeben
<jokrebel> nahab: Gegegefrage: Was würdest Du daraus schließen, wenn es per LAN-Kabel _auch_ langsam wäre? Richtig! Dein Verdacht, dass es am AVM-Stick liegt wäre hinfällig.
<nahab> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400205/
<nahab> jokrebel,  ich hatte dieses problem mal auf einem laptop gehabt, da funktionierte es über lan kabel normal, ich gehe mal davon aus das es das selbe problem ist, leider kannte ich damlas die lösung auch noch nicht "wie heute"
<Hootch> nahab, ping mal bitte deinen router an und die zeiten auch per paste bitte
<nahab> hootch , jetzt lach nicht, wie ping ich meinen router an? :-)
<Hootch> ifconfig gerät wlan und nach dem gateway schauen. dann "ping 192.168.1.1" mit deiner ip nummer
<k1l> ping IP_DES_ROUTERS. abbrechen mit strg+c
<Hootch> nahab: weisst du deine ip?
<nahab> ich weiß meine ip komm aber mit dem nicht zurecht...(ifconfig gerät wlan)
<Hootch> "route -n"
<nahab> also "route -n" in das terminal schreiben  ja?
<Hootch> ja, dort steht auch eine router info
<Hootch> und die ip
<nahab> richtig
<nahab> und das soll ich mal pasten?
<Hootch> jetzt "ping DEINE_IP" und diese ergebnisse mal mit paste bitte raus
<Hootch> abbruch mit strg  + c wie schon oben beschrieben
<nahab> Hootch, momk kommt jetzt
 * Hootch holt sich ein Tee.
<Hootch> Ab Tasse 2. verlang ich support gebühren :D
<nahab> Hootch, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400206/
<nahab> Hootch,  :-D.... die seite braucht halt immer so lang zum laden :-)
<Hades1> Hallo allen, ich hab ein Problem mit Ubuntu 10.04 und Facebook. Unzwar kann ich die Seite mit keinem Browser öffnen, er bleibt schon beim laden hängen und die seite wird nicht angezeigt. Kann mir jmd helfen und sagen was ich machen kann?
<k1l> Hades1: browser? plugins?
<Hootch> nahab: das ist aber kein umts stick oder? und du hast irgendwo in deiner bude ein router, oder?
<k1l> (plugins wie adblock, proxy etc)
<Hades1> k1l: chromium, chrome, firefox. flashplugin, openjdk
<k1l> Hades1: nutzt du nen proxy?
<nahab> Hootch,  es ist ein wlan stick von der fritzbox ...der router ist im flur
<Hades1> k1l: nein
<Hootch> nahab bitte paste mal "route -n"
<nahab> also der stick funktionier  mit windows tadellos
<Hootch> und "ifconfig"
<k1l> Hades1: das ist aber sehr komisch, weil 1. sollte das brwoserübergreifend nicht möglich sein, 2. funktioniert es hier bei mit unter 10.04.
<k1l> Hades1: ping mal facebook.com an
<Hades1> k1l: wie mache ich das?
<Hootch> nahab: die ping sagen, dass du eine öffentliche adresse nutzt, die einen grausigen uplink hat
<k1l> terminal öffnen (menü zubehör terminal) und dann :ping facebook.com     abbrechen mit strg+c
<Hootch> und der ping geht immer nur einer öffentlichen ip und nicht der ip des routers .. ausser das ist deine ip im telekom netz.
<Hades1> k1l: scheint zu gehen
<nahab> Hootch, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400207/
<Hades1> k1l: wie kann ich nachschauen, ob ein proxy angestellt ist?
<k1l> Hades1: hast du mal nen nopaste davon?
<Hootch> nahab: dein wlan uplink hat ca. 50% quali und eine bandbreite vom 104Mbit/s also vollkommen ok
<Hootch> nahab, der stick sollte mit linux erstmal keine probs haben - sofern ich alles verstanden habe
<nahab> Hootch, hier im chat funktioniert ja auch alles tadellos
<Hades1> k1l: paste seite?
<Hootch> ok versuch mal "ping 192.168.178.1" und paste
<k1l> ,nopaste? Hades1 
<shetlandpony> Hades1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Hootch> nahab: meinte ich :)
<nahab> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400207/
<Hades1> k1l: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/388653/
<nahab> hatte sie doch gesendet :-)
<Hootch> ok versuch mal "ping 192.168.178.1" und paste (2)
<Hootch> nahab, und "route -n" in paste
<nahab> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400208/
<nahab> route n hatte ich schon geschickt#
<k1l> Hades1: unter menü-einstellungen-netzwerkproxy kannst du mal gucken, ob es auf "direkte internet verbindung" steht
<nahab> Hootch, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400208/
<Hootch> nahab, 400208 und 400208 sind gleich :P
<Hades1> k1l: ja steht auf direkte internetverbindung
<nahab> also nochmal von vor :-) PING 192.168.178.1  haste?
<k1l> hmm, dann wüsste ichs auch nicht. ging es vorher? was hast du gemacht, bevor es nicht mehr ging? gehen andere seiten?
<Hootch> nahab, "route -n" und paste
<Hootch> nahab: es sollte dort als router 192.168.178.1 stehen, oder?
<Hades1> k1l: ich glaube das liegt am flash, wenn dieser in chrome enable ist, dann geht es
<nahab> nee, die1 bei dir ist ne 0 also  mom ich paste
<Hootch> nahab, welches ubuntu hast du? (Version) und steht bei dir unter "uname -a"
<Hades1> also weiß niemand weiter?
<nahab> ubuntu 11.4, hatte das selbe problem aber auch schon mal unter 10.10 .......http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400209/
<nahab> Hootch, 
<nahab> Hootch, Linux offermann-MS-6391 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Hootch> nahab: Fazit: Fritz Wlan -> Dumme Sache. Wir kehren zurück zu Start und finden grundlegende Infos unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fritz!WLAN_USB_Stick-N
<nahab> tja danke trotzdem :-)
<Hootch> nahab: dort werden für 11.04 2 wlan treiber beschrieben, wovon einer gesperrt werden kann. ausprobieren ob es damit besser geht: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-n-aktivieren/2/#post-2826287
<jokrebel> ,.oO( wo wir vor ner dreiviertel Stunde schon mal waren )
<nahab> Hootch,  ich hab nur ein problem, wenns keine deb dateien sind weiß ich nicht wie man sie installiert
<Hootch> jokrebel: ja aber erstmal muss man auch was da ist, welcher uplink, qualität und keine fehlconfig des netzes. auch musst du die ping zeiten zum isp beachten.
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> nahab: naja sowas ist nunmal gebastel. Kauf Dir für unter 20€ einen vernünftigen, voll unterstützten Stick und sei per Plug&Play glücklich.
<Hootch> nahab, versuch mal die sperrung des 2. treibers wie beschrieben. und ich geb jokrebel recht :) ich würde da auch lieber geld ausgeben und ruhe haben.
<nahab> jokrebel ohne dich zu verulken zu wollen, aber was ist ein vernüftiger stick?
<jokrebel> ,hlc? nahab
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hlc
<jokrebel> ,hcl? nahab
<shetlandpony> nahab: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Hootch> nahab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#WLAN-Karten-und-Sticks
<nahab> danke ich schau mal weiter
<nahab> danke
<seven_> mannn, ich bin zu doof ein ein persistant mapping auf einen smb share zu machen, so dass ich auch nach einem neustart nicht dauernd ein login machen muss. wie geht das ?
<Hootch> seven_: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<seven_> Hootch: danke, aber ich dachte gnome bekommt das auch hin ohne einen eintrag in fstab
<Hootch> seven_, du hast eine antwort oder holst mir eine tasse tee :P
 * seven_ bringt Hootch eine Tasse Tee
<seven_> ;)
<Hootch> seven_: nautilus + gnome kann das nur manchmal configs unter "~/.gvfs" es wird empfohlen die permanente bindung ist der fstab einzutragen.
<Hootch> seven_, ... ist in der ...
<seven_> Hootch: Danke !
<Hootch> seven_, fstab lösung?
<seven_> Hootch: bleibt wohl nix anderes :P
<seven_> Hootch: vorher probier ich noch den gome3 und dann setz ich das NB neu auf mit shares in fstab 
<Hootch> seven_, ui ... good luck :)
<seven_> ;)
<robert1> ppq: so da bin ich wieder
<robert1> ppq - habe mich ein wenig informiert, auf einer seite hat jemand mit dem selbem netbook (s205) die selben probleme und hat dann grub2 durch grub ersetzt, was hälst du davon bzw. gibt es andere möglichkeiten?
<tylo> hi
<tylo> Wie kann ich einstellen, dass mein Monitor nach einer bestimmten Zeit sich automatisch ausschaltet?
<tylo> finde dazu nichts in "gnome-power-manager" nur auf Höchstzeit 1 Stunde
<tylo> was ziemlich kacke ist
<apollo13> also hier in den screen settings kann ich 1,2,3,5,10,20,30 minuten und 1 stunde einstellen
<tylo> jo genau
<tylo> ich will aber, dass es komplett weg ist
<tylo> wenn ich weggehe, mache ich die Monitore eh komplett aus oder den PC aus, ich brauch das nicht und es nervt bei nem Film etc
<tylo> finde nichts dazu im Internet
<apollo13> hu, warum nervt das bei nem film?
<Hootch> tylo: auf "nie" einstellen?
<tylo> gibts bei mir nicht als Einstellungsmöglichkeit
<tylo> apollo13, das ist doch selbsterkärend?!
<apollo13> tylo: nein
<tylo> na offensichtlich stört ein schwarzer, ausgeschalteter Bildschirm den Filmgenuss
<apollo13> hu?
<k1l> eigentlich sollte dein player das unterdrücken
<apollo13> indeed
<apollo13> wenn nicht hast du nen kaputten player
<Hootch> tylo: man xset; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70059 
<tylo> hm mplayer vielleicht, aber ich nutze meistens vlc / gstreamer-plugin für chromium
<Hootch> "xset q" gibt dir infos über den aktuellen status und du kannst alle einstellungen für DPMS / ACPI zur laufzeit ändern.
<tylo> dpms steht wofür?
<Hootch> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_Power_Management_Signaling
<tylo> verstehe
<tylo> hilft nur nichts, wenn ich xset -dpms eingebe
<tylo> muss man noch iwie einen Bildschirmschoner oder sowas deaktivieren?
<apollo13> klar
<apollo13> der hat damit nix zu tun
<tylo> Screen Saver: prefer blanking:  yes
<tylo> klingt so, als sei das die Quelle des Bösen. 
<Hootch> xset -dpms <turns power saving off
<Hootch> xset s off off <screen saver on/off, it go's time/cycle you can use # instead
<Hootch> und in ruhe mal "man xset" durchsehen
<tylo> ich bekomm hier gleich die Kriese.. nichts davon hilf iwie. Hab zu Testzwecken Bildschirm-Timeout auf 1 Minute gesetzt und weder xset -dpms noch xset s off noch xset s noblank hilft
<apollo13> naja dann dreh mal den bildschormschoner von gnome auch ab^^
<tylo> wie mach ich das?
<Hootch> zieh den stecker :D
<apollo13> naja in den screen saver settings von gnome halt ;)
<tylo> Na gut, hab hier unter gnome 3 leider keine solche Einstellung. Gibts dafür auch nen Punkt im gconf-editor ?
<apollo13> gnome3 hat kein gconf-editor
<apollo13> denn der verwendet gsettings
<apollo13> ich denke nicht dass gconf dann noch funktionier
<apollo13> t
<tylo> also zum Hinzufügen des Minimieren-Buttons gehts
<apollo13> ah gut zu wissen, dann ist nur das backend davon betroffen
<tylo> aber laut Google solls eine Checkbox geben "idle_activation_enabled" aber die gibts bei mir nicht
<tylo> wenn du sagst, dass das eh nichts bringen wird
<tylo> bedeutet das, es gibt keine Lösung? Das ist doch wohl ein Witz.
<apollo13> tylo: ich hab mich geiirt denk ich
<apollo13> abgesehen davon ist gnome3 noch ne alpha, was erwartest du?
<apollo13> + bist du hier für gnome3 im falschen channel…
<apollo13> und du machst was falsch, denn hier hat sich der bildschirm noch nie abgeschalten^^
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon dass das ppa durchaus buggy ist und es vlt deshalb nicht geht
<tylo> naja dass es ne Alpha ist, ist ja nun Humbug. Aber dass der Grund für das Ausschalten des Monitors scheinbar nur ein Bildschirmschoner ist, der einfach schwarz ist und sich nicht abschalten lässt sondern nur auf 1 Stunde verzögern ist einfach lächerlich. Es liegt nicht an der ppa, habs eben auch unter Fedora getestet ohne Erfolg
<apollo13> wenn gnome3 keine alpha ist dann weiß ich auch nicht :þ
 * Hootch ist raus. Gnome3 ist z.Zt. nicht im Support.
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht verstehe warum du hier rumjammerst, jammer die gnome leute an oO
<tylo> Naja gut, danke für deine Hilfe. Aber man sollte doch meinen, dass sowas offensichtliches jemandem bei der Entwicklung auffallen muss
<apollo13> ähm, ein entwickler lässt seinen pc wohl kaum ne stunde ohne tun rumstehen
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass es hier so tut wie es soll, fix deinen media player ;)
<tylo> ein Entwickler muss auch mal Pause machen
<apollo13> ja und dann kann der schirm sich eh abschalten…
<zeitsofa> tylo: da das aber gnoem entwickler sind und diese bekanntlich interface nazis darf man davon ausgehen das sowas durch aus passiert ;) dennoch ist gnome3 nicht im support von ubuntu da noch nicht stable und somit wäre der gnome develop chan wohl die bessere wahl
<apollo13> und das funktioniert ja laut dir wunderbar :þ
<tylo> gibts den auch hier im freenode? 
<apollo13> nein
<elementz> nabend allerseits
<tylo> /server -m irc.gnome.org
<tylo> bla
<elementz> sagt mal, ich habe teilweise dateien unter /home auf denen nicht die korrekten rechte gesetzt wurden. was ist der richtige weg, alle dateien/ordner unter '/home/user' wieder 'user' zuzuweisen?
<k1l> elementz: das passiert meist, wenn man mit sudo rumfummelt, wo man es nicht sollte. zum rechte ändern schau dir mal "chmod" an.
<k1l> ,shell chmod? elementz 
<Fuchs> elementz: sudo chown -R user *    <<  aber aufpassen, das kann man nicht rueckgaengig machen
<shetlandpony> elementz, Shell chmod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/chmod - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> k1l: warte
<Fuchs> k1l: es hat einen eigenen Artikel fuer die Rechte in Home
<zeitsofa> elementz: chown user:usergruppe /home/user -R
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren  << 
<elementz> super danke
<k1l> gut, ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil :)
<handtuch> moin, mal ne frage wenn ich unter meinem standart benutzer nen cronjob mit crontab -e anlege - wo liegt dann die datei ? 
<elementz> dann noch was anderes: ich habe seit längerem folgende fehlermeldungen in meinen logfiles: http://pastebin.com/4phj1W9j 
<apollo13> in /var/…
<robert1> @ppq - bist du da?
<apollo13> var/spool/cron um genau zu sein
<handtuch> dank dir 
<k1l> robert1: stell doch einfach dein problem nochmal vor, vlt kann wer anderes helfen
<robert1> sehr gerne
<k1l> ,wf? robert1 
<shetlandpony> robert1: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<elementz> habe bis jetzt nur diesen bugreport hier gefunden https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/372014 aber nicht wirklich eine lösung dazu
<elementz> was kann das sein? distro ist 10.10
<elementz> Fuchs: k1l, ihr vllt ne idee?
<robert1> lenovo ideapad s205 dualboot (win7_64Bit&11.04_amd64) funktioniert nicht.
<apollo13> doch tut es
<zeitsofa> kann mir grad jemand mal bei regex helfen? "CPU OK - No Problems found (10%) hier steht noch mehr" ich brauch nu den wert in den klammern OHNE das %
<apollo13> \((?P<value>\d+)%\)
<zeitsofa> apollo13: mit dem <value> ?
<apollo13> hmm?
<apollo13> du kannst das <value> natürlich auch durch <askhfsdjkfdsfda> ersetzen, aber ich finde value aussagekräftiger
<zeitsofa> apollo13: na mal sehen ob nagios das so frisst
<robert1> hat jemand zeit und lust mich an die hand zu nehmen um gemeinsam das problem zu lösen? habe folgenden Lösungsansatz: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400211/
<bekks> robert1: Wie wäre es mal mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung?
<robert1> ok
<bekks> Denn Dualboot funktioniert an sich sehr gut.
<robert1> lenovo ideapad s205 nutzt efi statt bios
<apollo13> zeitsofa: ach wennst nix weiter machen willst, reicht \((\d+)%\) auch
<elementz> ok, ich frag mal anders ;-) wofür wird  ~/.cache genau genutzt? kann ich das verzeichnis im recoverymodus einfach löschen um zu testen ob dort die problemfiles liegen?  
<bekks> elementz: Ja, kannst Du.
<elementz> super thx
<robert1> deshalb kommt es mit grub2 zu problemen
<bekks> robert1: _Welche_ Probleme? Wir warten auf eine exakte Fehlerbeschreibung.
<robert1> ok moment
<robert1> nach der win7 installation per usb-Stick startete win7. nach der installation von 11.04amd64 per usb-live-stick startet gar nix mehr. nur schwarzer bildschirm, efi bzw. netbook startet erneut, usw.
<robert1> bin nur laie, deshalb ist eine exakte fehlerbeschreibung nicht möglich, sorry.
<robert1> bekks - fehlen noch weitere angaben bin ich gerne bereit diese mit meinen möglichkeiten bereitzustellen.
<bekks> robert1: Das war doch schonmal ziemlich präzise - was Du versuchen kannst, ist mal dem Thema Fehlerbehebung bei Grub2 im Wiki zu folgen.
<bekks> ,grub2? robert1 
<shetlandpony> robert1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<robert1> danke, habe bereits mit"ppq" grub2 mittels live-usb-stick nach dieser anleitung neu geschrieben, leider ohne erfolg
<zeitsofa> apollo13: leider funktioniert das noch nicht so ganz:
<zeitsofa> 2011-05-14 19:08:17 REGEX: regex=m/- (\d+)/i
<zeitsofa> 2011-05-14 19:08:17 REGEX: perfdata=cpu ok - no problems found (15%)
<zeitsofa> 2011-05-14 19:08:17 REGEX: NO MATCH.
<apollo13> wundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich
<apollo13> schau mal die regex an, die ist ja kompletter blödsinn
<zeitsofa> apollo13: ja in dem file steht aber das von dir. mom ich mach mal nen nopaste
<zeitsofa> apollo13: http://nopaste.info/d210c0ad0e.html das is das konfig file für nagiosgrapher
 * apollo13 schaut keine pastebins mit ads an
<dannii> n'abend zusammen
<bekks> apollo13: Jetzt weißt Du, warum Firefoxbenutzer Adblock Plus und/oder Noscript benutzen ;)
<apollo13> bekks: ich bin firefox benutzer und habe adblock plus, ich seh aber nicht ein warum ich solche seiten unterstützen soll
<zeitsofa> ich hab auf der seite noch nie nen ads gesehen
<zeitsofa> und ich hab kein adblock
<zeitsofa> apollo13: welchen nopaste service hättest du denn gern bin da ja flexibel :)
<bekks> apollo13: Wen unterstützt Du denn damit, wenn Du die Werbung nicht siehst?
<apollo13> paste.pocoo.org, so wie im topuc steht
<apollo13> oh da steht sogar paste.ubuntuusers.de
<ppq> robert1: ah, du bist wieder da. http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4414615#post4414615 das liest sich ja ganz interessant. vielleicht ist bei dir auch grub-pc installiert. boote mal wieder den live-stick, chroote in deine installation und check das mit 'apt-cache policy grub-pc'. da steht ob das installiert ist. wenn ja: grub-efi installieren: 'apt-get install grub-efi'
<apollo13> bekks: ich keinen :þ aber ich will dass die komplett verschwinden, wenn ich jetzt andere leute zwinge andere services zu nutzen machen die mit den ads keine einahmen^^
<apollo13> bekks: aber wirst du nicht leicht ot :þ
<robert1> ppq - ja, vielen dank, werde das jetzt probieren (dauert ca. 10Min.)
<bekks> apollo13: Du hast angefangen :D
<zeitsofa> apollo13: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/388816/ so einmal wunsch nopaste service :)
<apollo13> kA, ich weiß nicht was das ding für ne regex syntax erwartet, gehen sollte das
<dakira> moin. Ich habe vor der installation von natty meine SSH-Verbindungen mit dem kleinen feinen applet sshmenu verwaltet. da applets jetzt ja nicht mehr gehen suche ich einen ersatz. Vorschlaege?
<zeitsofa> ja wenn ch das wüsste. ich hab auch gedacht das das so gehen müsste (also deinen 2 regex hatte ich schon am anfang) aber das ging nicht und das mit value geht auch nicht 
<apollo13> dakira: gibt keinen
<zeitsofa> dakira: schublade
<Oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich betreibe in 10.10 eine NVidia-GraKa. In den Server-Settings bekomme ich eine Temperatur von 45 Grad angezeigt. Mit "Sensor" erhalte ich und PCI-Adaptern 21 Grad angezeigt. Was bitte ist nun richtig?
<apollo13> wenn die was anderes messen kann beides stimmen
<ppq> Oliver1: es gibt mehrere sensoren
<Oliver1> ich habe die Sensoren erkennen lassen. Vielleicht ordne ich die Sensoren falsch zu. Ich poste gleich mal, mom
<Oliver1> http://pastebin.com/hNXSrftK
<robert1> ppq - du hattest recht mit der taste links neben backspace (asche auf mein haupt)
<Oliver1> was davon ist Eurer Meinung nach die GPUI?
<Oliver1> *GPU?
<apollo13> Oliver1: weder noch
<Oliver1> ups
<Oliver1> ich habe aber keinen PCI-Adapter drin, deshalb ich dem der GraKa zugeordnet
<dakira> apollo13, zeitsofa: mmpf
<Oliver1> waskann das sonst sein?
<dakira> vor nem halben jahr habe ich mal einen artikel ueber so ein tool gelesen (ssh-verbindungs-verwalter). hab mir aber gedacht.. ach.. brauchste nicht.. hast ja sshmenu.
<zeitsofa> dakira: alias in der bashrc anlegen und beim öffnen einer shell die aliasses anzeigen lassen ;)
<zeitsofa> -s
<Oliver1> und vor allem was davon ist dann die GPU?
<dakira> zeitsofa: ach.. dann kann ich das auch in ner per-user ssh_config ablegen..
<bekks> Oliver1: Nichts davon.
<zeitsofa> dakira: stimmt
<Oliver1> ok. Das heißt dann wohl, dass die GraKa- Temp von Ubuntu nicht ausgegeben werden kann?
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Offensichtlich kann sie das, sonst wäre deine Frage ja gar nicht aufgetaucht.
<Oliver1> die Sensoren habe ich nach dem Einbau der GraKa noch mal detecten lassen
<bekks> Aber eben nicht mit dem Tool, mit dem Du das versuchst.
<Oliver1> stimmt
<Oliver1> ok
<Oliver1> also muss ich immer an zwei Stellen schauen, wenn ich die Temp. im Auge behalten will..
<bekks> Was willst Du da im Auge behalten?
<bekks> Das merkst Du schon, wenn das Ding zu war, wird :)
<Oliver1> ich weiss von der neuen HW hier nämlich leider noch nicht, wo sich die Idl-Temperatur befindet
<bekks> Die ist irrelevant.
<bekks> Sowas habe ich mich in 15 Jahren Linux noch nie gefragt :)
<Oliver1> bekks: die HW ist neu, deshalb will ich das im Auge behalten. An der Seite des Gehäuse ist ein 220er-Lüfter. Und ich will wissen ob der zusammen mit dem 120 Lüfter auf der Rückseite ausreicht
<bekks> Reicht er.
<bekks> KAnn ich Dir so sagen.
<Oliver1> bekks: ich finde die Frage daher durchaus berechtigt
<Oliver1> ok
<apollo13> dann schau halt in nvidia-settings nach
<apollo13> das zeigt die gpu temp an
<Oliver1> die GraKa selbst hat einen passiven Kühler
<Oliver1> ok
<bekks> Dann wird die auch nie wirklich heiß werden.
<apollo13> nvidia und passiv kühlen? du bist tapfer :þ
<bekks> Sonst hätte sie einen aktiven Kühler.
<bekks> apollo13: Gibt so kleine Nvidia, da passt das schon.
<Oliver1> ja, der Kühlkörper ist wirklich sehr groß!
<bekks> Muss ja nicht gleich eine GTX185 sein.
<bekks> *285
<Oliver1> 9800 GT
<apollo13> hehe, stimmt meine gtx570 wird ordentlich heiß
<bekks> Da reichen deine beiden Lüfter aus.
<Oliver1> bekks: Danke, das berühigt mich nun!
<robert1> ppq - apt-cache policy grub-pc liefert: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400212/
<apollo13> robert1: paste noch nen dpkg -l grub*
<Oliver1> bekks: Danke für Deine Geduld!
<robert1> apollo13 - wie kriege ich den das " l " hin bei englischem layout?
<ppq> robert1: das ist ein kleines L ;)
<robert1> ah, danke
<apollo13> hihi
<dakira> zeitsofa, apollo13: "PAC Manager" koennte eine Alternative sein.
<apollo13> dakira: aha
<apollo13> geht aber wohl kaum mit unity
<apollo13> (also der applet, falls das einen hat ;))
<robert1> dpkg -l grub*    liefert:    dpkg: error: need an action option
<apollo13> -l ist eine action
<apollo13> du musst das irgendwie falsch eintippen
<tistas> hallo
<robert1> apollo - ich habe ein kleines l benutzt
<bekks> deepeekahgee leerzeichen minus ell leerzeichen grub sternchen enter
<bekks> :)
<SheepInPanic> *lacht*
<apollo13> bekks: erinnert mich an telefonate mit manchen kunden
<sash_> bekks: -bash: leerzeichen: command not found
<ppq> robert1: alternativ: aptitude search '~i grub'
<apollo13> sash_: was, deepeekahgee ging bei dir noch?
<sash_> ach, ich dachte, das sei n nick gewesen :D
<robert1> ach so, kein leerzeichen zwischen minus & l
<apollo13> hab ich ja keines geschrieben
<robert1> ich weiß, aber ich getippt, sorry
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep grub | grep "^i"
<ppq> aptitude kann das auch ohne pipes ;p
<robert1> langsam bitte, bin nicht so schnell
<apollo13> naja vor allem verwendet bekks so viele unnötige pipes :þ
<apollo13> robert1: mein kommando reicht, wenn du das pastest haben wir mehr als genug
<robert1> also dpkg -l grub* hat ne menge gebracht, aber ich kann nicht alles abschreiben...
<Oliver1> Ich habe Virtual Box auf meinem neuen System installiert und will damit Win 7 betreiben. Beides ist ein 64 Bit-System. Doch leider erhalte ich vom Setup die Meldung, dass mein PC ein 64 Bit System sein muss. Woran kann das bitte liegen? Ach so, ich betreibe 10.10
<apollo13> abschreiben? ach du hast am anderen rechner kein inet?
<apollo13> dann sag mal vor welchen zeilen ii steht
<robert1> richtig
<apollo13> Oliver1: uname -a herzeigen
<tistas> hey ich hab nen asus notebook auf dem der sound nicht geht. es rauscht und der kopfhörerausgang geht auch nicht.
<ppq> tistas: guck mal im alsamixer nach übersteuerten und gemuteten kanälen
<apollo13> ist das im windows auch der fall? wenn ja: wegschmeißen oder usb soundkarte kaufen, sonst wie ppq sagt
<ppq> tistas: und sowieso noch: ubuntuusers wiki zum thema soundprobleme
<Oliver1> apollo13: http://pastebin.com/RTyxBNvM
<ppq> i686 
<ppq> tzz :p
<robert1> ii= grub-common, grub-efi, grub-efi-amd64
<apollo13> Oliver1: ich lese keine pastebins mit adds
<ppq> Oliver1: das ist ein 32bit ubuntu
<Oliver1> ok...., dann habe ich Mist gebaut!
<ppq> apollo13: stell dich nicht so an, dafür gibt's doch adblock ;p
<apollo13> robert1: gut, das erklärt warum kein grub-pc installiert ist ;)
<apollo13> ppq: lies den backlog, ich habe adblock
<Oliver1> apollo13: was meinst Du damit?
<tistas> hmm mir wurde geagt ubuntu wär von omas zu bedienen. dachte das spart mir das geld für den mackauf naja.
<ppq> robert1: ok, dann ist insofern alles gut
<apollo13> tistas: kein betriebssystem ist für omas gemacht :þ
<apollo13> auch mac nicht
<tistas> aber os x zwingt einen nicht zu lesen. find lesen doof.
<robert1> gut, aber starten kann ich trotzdem nicht
<ppq> robert1: ich sehe jedenfalls keinen grund, warum das dann nicht gehen sollte.. an deiner stelle würd ich nun mal das probieren, was du in deinem paste "Lösungsansatz" beschrieben hast
<bekks> tistas: Das stimmt ebenfalls nicht.
<Oliver1> ppq: Muss man bei der Installation explizit eine 64-Bit Installation auw
<tistas> hab meiner mutter mal nen mac gekauft. musste nie irgendwas lesen
<robert1> ok, klingt plausibel, trotzdem danke an alle die mitgeholfen haben :-)
<apollo13> robert1: und sonst schaun obs für das efi zeugs upgrades gibt und wenn ja in den releasenotes schaun ob da nen paar bootprobleme behoben wurden
<SheepInPanic> Oliver, du benötigst das ISO der 64 Bit Version
<Oliver1> ppq: *auswählen
<ppq> Oliver1: von ubuntu? ja
<Oliver1> ppq: Ein Upgrade nachträglich ist dann wohl nicht mehr möglich, oder?
<robert1> ok, nochmals danke
<ppq> Oliver1: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download da wählst du aus zwischen 32 und 64 bit
<ppq> Oliver1: nein
<Oliver1> ppq: danke Dir
<SheepInPanic> Oliver, Hardware-Virtualisierung kann deine CPU aber, oder? Nicht dass du dann wegen 64-Bit in der VM vor dem nächsten Problem stehst.
<robert1> ok werde erstmal eine win7 usb-stick version erzeugen, muss dazu in win7 booten, also bis morgen dann gute nacht
<ppq> gutes gelingen robert1
<robert1> danke, cu
<tistas> ok ubuntu ist echt immer noch nerdscheisse. ich soll jetzt irgendsone alsatextdatei im terminal nach nem string durchsuche. wtf da spar ich lieber auf den mac und richte diesen quatsch hier nicht ein. 
<ppq> robert1: wär nett wenn du dann berichten könntest, was du gemacht hast, wie es lief etc
<ppq> tistas: noch son ding und du gehst. :)
<ppq> tistas: niemand zwingt dich, ubuntu zu benutzen
<tistas> ja aber mir wurde benutzerfreundlichkeit versprochen
<apollo13> ist es ja auch
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> die Diskussion endet in dem Kanal genau hier. 
<tistas> ok ich versuchs mal also ich soll im terminal nen string suchen wie geht das? hab schon oben auf suchen gedrückt aber da kommt nichts. kann ich irgendwie die nötigen befehle reinkopieren? str+v geht nicht.
<Fuchs> es gibt sonst mit kfind ein graphisches frontend, 
<Fuchs> wenn Du es auf dem Terminal machen willst: mit grep 
<Fuchs> grep -i string datei 
<Fuchs> das -i sagt, dass er Gross- und Kleinschreibung ignorieren soll. Siehe auch: 
<Fuchs> ,grep? tistas 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber grep
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<sysdef> shell grep?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/grep
<sysdef> ,shell grep? Fuchs
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, Shell grep ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/grep - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> sysdef: danke. 
<sysdef> de nada
<tistas> springt grep dann zu der stelle?
<sysdef> ,grep ist: siehe shell grep
<Fuchs> tistas: grep ist kein Editor, ergo wird es nicht springen. Wenn Du die Datei editieren willst, kannst Du einen beliebigen Editor nehmen, auch graphisch
<Fuchs> tistas: zum Kopieren und einfuegen: CTRL+Shift+C resp. CTRL+Shift+V geht in den meisten Terminals
<tistas> also ubuntuusers sagt ich soll "zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz". kann ich also auch einfach den pfad mit nem editor öffnen? 
<Fuchs> das ist eine gezippte Datei, ergo nicht
<Fuchs> da aber zless in $PAGER anzeigt, kannst Du mit / suchen
<Fuchs> also mit der / Taste. Mit n springst Du zum naechsten Treffer. 
<Fuchs> wobei Du uns mal sagen koenntest, was genau Du versuchst aktuell. Das scheint mir etwas komisch, das Vorgehen
<tistas> ok also ich hab per terminal geprüft welcher chip verbaut ist und welcher codec verwendet wird. jetzt soll ich in ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz bzw /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz nach dem codec suchen aber find in beiden nichts. was nun?
<tistas> ...
<Fuchs> tistas: lsmod  und cat /proc/asound/cards in einen pastebin Dienst, bitte
<tistas> ich finds ungefähr so unhöflich wie jemanden auf der straße nach dem weg zu fragen aber ok ;) 
<tistas> there you go: http://pastebin.com/sMmpxKxb
<Fuchs> hrm. hda-intel und noch ein HDMI von der Graphikkarte ... hast Du keinen Ton, oder was ist das Hauptproblem? 
<tistas> also banshee funktioniert ok glaub. hab aber nur noiserock gehört ;) grooveshark schäppert total und kopfhörer ausgang geht nicht.
<Fuchs> das ist also ein Notebook?  Und die internen Lautsprecher gehen? 
<sysdef> steig auf trashpunk um und alles ist ok ;)
<tistas> ja ist ein asusnotebook. interne lautsprecher gehen.
<Fuchs> tistas: genaue Modellbezeichnung? 
<Fuchs> vermutlich nutzt das eine spezielle Belegung und man muss dem snd-hda-intel Treiber das in einer Option mitgeben 
<Fuchs> hda-intel ist halt leider etwas Murks, aber meist korrigierbarer Murks. 
<tistas> auf der rückseite steht x5ea
<Fuchs> Findet man wenig dazu. Den hda-intel Wikieintrag von ubuntuusers kennst Du in dem Fall vermutlich schon? 
<tistas> hab mir nur den allgeminen hda eintrag angeschaut und da bleib ich dabei hängen in den alsotxts zu suchen. finde nicht das gewünschte.
<tistas> *alsatxts
<Fuchs> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#*    in einen pastebin bitte
<apollo13> das liefert nen error oder?
<apollo13> Fuchs: warum geht das kommando? # ist ja ansich nen comment in der bash oder?
<tistas> http://pastebin.com/MgrJTgtx
<Fuchs> apollo13: weil die Dateien so heissen
<apollo13> ja aber ich dachte bash gibt nur /proc/asound/card0/codec an cat weiter, der check ja davor nicht die dateien…
<apollo13> man lernt wohl nie aus :)
<Fuchs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/723360   << scheint bekannt zu sein mit der Karte 
<Fuchs> Du kannst versuchen ob es mit einer der model=  Treiberoptionen geht 
<tistas> ich verstehe dich nicht model=treiberoptionen ?
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/soundsystem-intel-via-vt2708s/   << da
<Fuchs> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel model=asus options snd_hda_intel position_fix=1  
<Fuchs> probier mal das
<Fuchs> wenn es gehen sollte, muesste man diese Option dauerhaft festlegen 
<Fuchs> dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Module-mit-Optionen-laden 
<robert1> ppq - nach dieser anleitung hat es funktioniert
<tistas> naja dafür krieg ich wesentlich mehr lautstärke aus den integrierten lautsprechern als unter windows :)
<apollo13> treten die probleme bei geringer lautstärke auch auf?
<ppq> robert1: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400211/ die da?
<robert1> ppq - ja genau die, leichter als gedacht
<ppq> robert1: danke :) dann werd ich das auch so machen, wenn ich mittwoch mein s205 kriege
<caillean> http://cailleansavalon.de/trine.gif
<caillean> sry falsches fenster
<tistas> also, dass es rauscht lieg wohl tatsächlich an der erhöhten laufstärke. ubuntu reizt einfach die integrierten zu sehr aus. aber der kopfhörer ausgang geht halt gar nicht.
<Fuchs> das mit der Lautstaerke: Du kannst in alsamixer  (Konsole) vermutlich PCM und Master regeln, 
<apollo13> tistas: das ist normal dass laptoplautsprecher grausam klingen wenn du sie übersteuerst
<Fuchs> waerend Gnome fuer Dich nur Master regelt. Ergo muesste PCM etwas runter
<Fuchs> zu dem Koepfhoererausgang: versuche oben genannte Treiberoptionen
<tistas> also voll aufdrehen und dann pcm runtenregeln bis es nicht mehr rauscht?
<apollo13> ja das wäre dann das maximum was du erreichst
<tistas> ok hab jetzt den mixer im terminal an aber wie mach ich da was? ist zwar bunt aber kein gui oder? 
<apollo13> doch
<tistas> ah habs 
<tistas> muss ich nach dem einstellen was machen damits gespeichert wird?
<Fuchs> sudo alsactl store 
<tistas> ok etwas hab ich noch: hab das gefühl viel weniger platz aus dem bildschirm zu haben als unter windows. fühl mich total unwohl, wenn ich nicht alle 4 virtuellen bildschirme benutze. ist das normal?
<ninucs> ich find grad das gegenteil ist der fall
<bekks> tistas: Wir wissen nicht, ob es normal ist, dass Du Dich unwohl fühlst ;)
<ninucs> wobei: welche desktopumgebung?
<Fuchs> tistas: bei Gnome hast Du halt standardmaessig zwei Leisten, aber das laesst sich alles konfigurieren
<tistas> nennt sich wohl gnome das standard ding. ich glaub mein problem ist keine taskleiste.
<bekks> Gnome hat eine solche :)
<ninucs> ich zitiere ##linux: "apparently, there is no tool for automatically determining user preferences yet" :D
<ninucs> ich find gnome aufgeräumter mit den zwei panels
<tistas> ne ich hab im moment nur ein dock. hab grad installiert.
<ninucs> ich aktualisier grad auf natty ... :> bin mal auf unity gespannt
<ninucs> achso, dann hast du schon die neue version. dazu kann ich im moment nix sagen
<tistas> dieses dock scheint überhaupt nicht konfigurierbar zu sein. kubuntu nennt sich das mit kde oder?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> wobei Du auch unter Ubuntu KDE nachinstallieren kannst
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop     dann kannst Du im Anmeldebildschirm auswaehlen. 
<hated_bob> tistas: haste die gleiche auflösung unter ubuntu in pixeln?
<tistas> ich glaub schon. das problem ist wohl eher, dass es mir mit taskleiste egal ist, wenn die fenster sich übereinanderstapeln
<hated_bob> ist das jetzt neu bei ubuntu ohne taskleiste?
<tistas> aaahhh. man kann beim einloggen ubuntu classic wählen
<SheepInPanic> hated_bob: Mit Unity wurde die Taskleiste in das Dock mit eingebaut. Gestartete Programme tauchen dort mit auf
<SheepInPanic> hated_bob: Also ja, es ist neu :)
<hated_bob> SheepInPanic: haste mal ein sreenshot pls?
<hated_bob> oder jemand anders ...
<SheepInPanic> hated_bob:  Bin im Moment nicht unter Ubuntu unterwegs
<SheepInPanic> hated_bob: Aber die Google Bildersuche ist voll davon "ubuntu unity"
<tistas> das einzige, was mich an diesem dock so richtig nervt ist, dass der arbeitsflächumschalter ganz unten ist und nicht verschiebbar ist
<SheepInPanic> tistas: Dann nimm Win-Taste + S. geht eh flotter
<chrizzz_de> warum bekommen die Starter bei Win-Taste + S überblendung von Zahlen und Buchstaben???
<SheepInPanic> chrizzz_de: Weil langes Drücken der Win-Taste allein schon die Zahlen erscheinen lässt. Vermutlich kommts daher
<chrizzz_de> Stimmt danke dir.
<jokrebel> gn8
<tistas> übrigens danke für die hilfe fuchs.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<tistas> banshee scheint ja ein einziger bug zu sein. gibts was besseres? unter windows hat ich foobar.
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AudioPlayer
<bekks> amarok :)
<ninucs> wo liegt dein problem mit banshee? konstruktive kritik wäre besser
<Fuchs> hier im Kanal bringt die nichts. Wenn, dann auf launchpad oder bei den banshee-Entwicklern
<ninucs> naja, ist trotz allem ziemlich harsch
<tistas> banshee hat grad ein album aus meiner bibliothek gelöscht. davor ist es die ganze zeit zwischen playlists hin und hergesprungen.
<bekks> Das macht banshee sicherlich nicht von alleine :)
<ninucs> word
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe von ubuntu 10.10 auf 11.04 upgegradet und habe entweder kein wlan oder habe wlan
<monkeyD> ich habe den kernel geupgradet
<monkeyD> mir ist aufgefallen das ich wlan habe wenn einer der windows pcs wlan nutzt
<monkeyD> was kann ich machen ?
<monkeyD> <monkeyD> hallo, ich habe von ubuntu 10.10 auf 11.04 upgegradet und habe entweder kein wlan oder habe wlan
<monkeyD> <monkeyD> ich habe den kernel geupgradet
<monkeyD> <monkeyD> mir ist aufgefallen das ich wlan habe wenn einer der windows pcs wlan nutzt
<monkeyD> <monkeyD> was kann ich machen ?
<ninucs> lernen wie wlan funktioniert
<ninucs> entweder man hat es, oder man hat es nicht
<monkeyD> ninucs: dieses problem soll ein typisches ubuntu 11.04 problem sein
<monkeyD> einige haben das im ubuntu forum durch das upgraden des kernels hinbekommen
<monkeyD> manchmal findet mein wlan kein wlansignal obwohl es an ist
<monkeyD> es kommt und geht
<monkeyD> bzw kommt wenn ein windowsrechner das wlan benutzt
<bekks> Hat es jemals funktioniert, ohne dass ein Windowsrechner an war?
<monkeyD> bekks: nein
<bekks> Dann schau Dir die exakten Meldungen in dmesg zB an, was genau da passiert
<monkeyD> wie mach ich das ?
<bekks> In dem Du dmesg eintippst in ein Terminal.
<monkeyD> dmesg steht für ?  
<monkeyD> irgendwas mit message
<sysdef> .o(debug)
<bekks> "man dmesg" :)
<monkeyD> ok, da steht nicht für was das d in dmesg steht
<bekks> dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer
<sysdef> "... and mail the boot.messages file to whoever can debug their problem."
<bekks> Das könnte auch "fritzchen" heissen.
<monkeyD> das ist klar aber wäre toll für was das d in dmesg steht
<sysdef> kernel ring debug message log
<monkeyD> ok, ich log mal jedes wlan aus
<monkeyD> und guck was dmesg liefert
<monkeyD> bin gleich wieder da
 * bekks ist das nach 7 Minuten Diskussion über den NAmen inzwischen auch egal.
<sysdef> jo, es liesst sich so als haette er nicht wirklich nen wlan problem ^^
<monkeyD> sorry jungs das es so rüber kommt
<monkeyD> aber cih möchte alles bis ins kleinste detail verstehen
<bekks> Da gibts nur nichts zu verstehen... :P
<monkeyD> ok, be right back ;)
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-15
<handtuch> hallo, mal ne frage zu cron - wenn ich nen cronjob mit crontab -e anlege wird der ja unter /var/spool/cron/crontabs/user gespeichert. jetzt würd ich gerne in das file weitere cronjobs per php oder bash schreiben - dann führt er sie aber nicht mehr aus  -  kann es sein das die cronliste neu eingelesen werden muss ?
<jerg4> ich würde sagen ja. Cron muss die Änderung mitbekommen.
<sonotos> handtuch: sollte fertige libs in php für sowas geben, is vielleicht eine option für dich
<handtuch> sontos: ok  - aber ich hab eigentlich alles fertig  XD     jerg4: die frage ist nur wie bring ich ihn dazu ?
<sonotos> handtuch: im endeffekt genau wie in der shell, musst vermutlich mit system crontab -e aufrufen
<jerg4> crontab -e öffnet den Editor, man kann die Einstellungen ändern und speichern. Dann wird cron aktualisiert. Aber automatisiert, hmmm
<sonotos> im zweifel man crontab
<jerg4> anderer Ansatz wäre, die cron Einstellungen zu lassen und die Script Datei zu ändern
<sonotos> und halt beachten dass der apache in der regel mit nem eigenen user läuft, als musste auch in den cron vom apache user schreiben
<jerg4> also vorraus gesetzt, dass cron ein Script ausführt :)
<handtuch> hmm - ich werd es mal eben testen - danke erstmal für die hilfe :)
<jerg4> kein Problem und gute N8
<handtuch> sontos: ich habs einfach per crontab /pfad/zur /datei  dann lädt er es XD
<sonotos> hm doch so einfach :-)
<handtuch> tja XD ich pack es mit in die klasse rein und fertig 
<[4-tea-2]> Ich versuch gerade, einen zusätzlichen Desktop per tightvncviewer einzurichten - ich brauche nen Tipp, welchen Window Manager ich nehmen könnte.
<[4-tea-2]> Anforderungen sind: lightweight, mausfreundlich, hält sich an die üblichen Standards für Desktops
<bullgard4> Warum laufen auf meinem Natty-Computer 3 Prozesse »sudo« gleichzeitig?
<mrtweek_> how can i search files on the ubuntu system? =/
<mrtweek_> via terminal
<bullgard4_> mrtweek_: Use the "find" command.
<Hodes> guten morgen, was würdet ihr bei einem rechner mit 256 mb ram und einem amd 2400 xp für eine distro empfehlen?
<bullgard4> Warum ist es notwendig, die zwei Pakete mysql-coent-5.1 und mysql-client-core-5.1 zu haben und faßt sie nicht zu einem Paket zusammen?
<bullgard4> joschi: ping
<staffe> \join #androidonwave
<dreamon_> Beim entpacken sagt er es sei keine Rar datei.. wie kann ich mir die ersten 3Bytes v on einer Datei anzeigen lassen?
<s0urce> hi
<bekks> dreamon_: "file dateiname" ist sinnvoller.
<dreamon_> bekks, Oh, das ist ja schön. Danke
<jokrebel> hi
<bekks> moin jokrebel 
<s0urce> kann man beim neuen ubuntu dieses unity zeugs irgednwie wieder deaktivieren und den guten alten cube haben?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Du kannst beim Login wählen, ob dass Du lieber "Ubuntu Classic" benutzen willst.
<s0urce> weil ich find mich damit sowas von nicht zurecht, dass ich nicht mal die einsellungen finde
<s0urce> achso, da sollte man wohl auto login aus haben ^
<s0urce> kann man das nicht dauerhaft runterschmeißen?
<bekks> Autologin abschalten, ausloggen, umstellen, einloggen, autologin wieder einschalten.
<s0urce> achso, dann merkt er sich das? ok, damit kann ich leben
<s0urce> danke
<bekks> Oder in den Autologin Einstellungen auswählen, welche Sitzung genommen werden soll.
<s0urce> achja, noch eben ne frage, habt ihr auch ein problem mit der sprach einstellung?
<bekks> Das ist der sichere Weg.
<s0urce> bei mir mag er einfach nicht deutsch
<bekks> Nein, ich habe damit kein Problem. Du?
<s0urce> kann ich net auswählen
<bekks> "mag nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<s0urce> "s0urce> kann ich net auswählen"
<s0urce> im menu, ist englisch und detusch
<s0urce> aber deutsch ist grau
<s0urce> und nicht selektierbar
<elementz> hm. ich verzweifel langsam: irgendwas spinnt mit meinen rechten in /home/myuser nicht so richtig. ich habe schon versucht das ganze per http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren zu lösen. in recovery gebootet. encrypted home per ecryptfs-mount-private eingebunden und dann sudo chown meinbenutzer:meinbenutzer ~meinbenutzer -R
<bekks> elementz: Wieso "~"?
<bekks> Und wieso hast Du kein Ziel angegeben?
<elementz> bekks steht so im tutorial
<s0urce> chown user /home/user -R
<bekks> Und was ist daran falsch?
<s0urce> so oder?
<bekks> s0urce: Nein.
<bekks> s0urce: da fehlt die Gruppe bei Dir
<elementz> mein problem ist ganz einfach, das ich bei og. chown-befehl bei einem haufen von dateien einen io-error bekomme
<s0urce> chown user:user /home/user -R ?:)
<bekks> elementz: IO Fehler sind meistens Dateisystemfehler oder Plattendefekte.
<bekks> elementz: Du solltest das Dateisystem und die Festplatte prüfen.
<elementz> bekks: ja, das habe ich schon gemacht per fsck.ext4 -f 
<bekks> Damit hast Du aber nicht die Platte überprüft.
<elementz> angeblich keine fehler zu finden. zumindest wenn ich es richtig gemacht habe
<bekks> "eigentlich"?
<bekks> War das Ding gemounted?
<elementz> ne
<bekks> Aber entschlüsselt war es?
<elementz> ne
<bekks> -.-
<bekks> Dann ist der Test komplett witzlos.
<elementz> das ist ja das problem. wenn ich entschlüssel muss ich mounten. wenn ich mounte darf ich kein fsck machen
<bekks> Du musst das Ding schon entschlüsseln, aber nicht mounten, damit das was bringt.
<bekks> Wieso musst du mounten wenn Du entschlüsselst?
<elementz> ah. jetzt nur noch rausfinden wie das geht
<elementz> die tutorials beschreiben immer nur wie man das ganze mountet. jedenfalls die die ich kenne
<elmargol> Ich möchte einen sqldump auf einem remote host ausführen (ssh) und die daten auf mein system speichern. wie mache ich das?
<elmargol> Also ich möchte die datei nicht auf dem remote host speichern und dann downloaden
<elementz> hmm. bekks hättest du nen tipp wie ich vorgehen muss um die verschlüsselte parition (ecryptfs) zu entschlüsseln ohne sie zu mounten? irgendwie steig ich da absolut nicht durch im mom :-/
<bekks> elmargol: Hoffen, dass der sqldump das auch remote kann. Ansonsten lokal speichern und kopieren.
<bekks> Oder das ganze durch zB ssh pipen.
<elementz> bekks? hast du idee wie ich das machen könnte? wie kann ich ein fsck auf der entschlüsselen /home parition machen ohne sie zu mounten?
<bekks> elementz: Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich keine Verschlüsselung einsetze, und mich nicht weiter mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe.
<elementz> ok. thx
<bekks> Es gibt halt zwei Möglichkeiten:
<bekks> Bei ecryptfs würde ich davon ausgehen, dass auf einem Dateisystem lediglich ein verschlüsselter Container liegt.
<bekks> Dennoch solltest Du mal die Platte prüfen.
<elementz> bekks: naja, das habe ich gemacht. also im verschlüsselten zustand. da gab es wie gesagt keine fehler. zumindest per fsck -f /dev/diepartition
<bekks> Du hast die Platte nicht geprüft.
<bekks> Du hast das Dateisystem geprüft.
<bekks> Du solltest auch die Platte prüfen.
<elementz> ah ok. was muss ich dann machen?
<bekks> ,smart? elementz 
<iPony> elementz, smart [aka festplattenstatus] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus##### Magnetische Massenspeichergeraete #Festplatten# arbeiten im mechanisch-technischen Grenzbereich. Die Frage, ob sie irgendwann versagen, stellt sich daher nicht - interessant ist nur, wann dies der Fall sein wird. Bei den meisten Beschaedigungen ist zwar eine Wiederherstellung durch Spezialisten moeglich, welche aber ausgesprochen kostenintensiv ist
<iPony> arstellt.....
<elementz> jap. smart hatte ich auch schon durchlafuen lassen. und das war auch in ordnung
<Guschtel> ,badblocks? elementz 
<iPony> Sorry Guschtel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber badblocks
<bekks> elementz: Du hast sicherlich keinen smart test laufen lassen - das wüsstest du.
<elementz> ?
<bekks> .
<bekks> Was genau hast Du "durchlaufen lassen"?
<elementz> ah. ok. ich habe nur den smart status ausgelesen
<elementz> sry
<handtuch> moin, wenn ich gerne per apache/php  befehle per exec auführen möchte muss ich dem apachen2 doch rechte dafür geben ? 
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, was Du ausführen willst.
<handtuch> bekks: chmod & Crontab
<bekks> AUTSCH.
<handtuch> ich weiss
<bekks> Ok, sowas supporte ich nicht, aus Sicherheitsgründen :)
<Loetmichel_X60> moin
<handtuch> Ok, dann weiss ich wenigstens das es schon mal geht XD
<[4-tea-2]> handtuch: YHBW. HAND.
<Loetmichel_X60> hat mal jemand einen tip wie ich meinen Fingerprintreader vom X60 unter Ubuntu 1104 ans rennen bekomme/zum login benutzen kann? google war nicht so wirklich ergiebig, oder ich hab zu dämliche suchbegriffe.
<handtuch> la
<handtuch> fc
<bekks> ?
<ppq> Loetmichel_X60: das ist zwar nur meine meinung und daher etwas off-topic, aber wenn du das aus sicherheitsgründen tust, kannst du auch gleich autologin aktivieren
<Loetmichel_X60> nein, aus bequemlichkeit
<bekks> Dann nimm Autologin.
<bekks> Bequemer gehts dann nicht.
<Loetmichel_X60> finger übern reader ziehen ist schneller als tippen
<apollo13> Loetmichel_X60: was fürn reader ist denn das?
<Loetmichel_X60> na ja, das hilft nicht wirklich wenn der keyring entsperrt werden soll, oder man grade mal Rootrechte braucht
<Loetmichel_X60> michael@cylly-X60:~$ lsusb
<Loetmichel_X60> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader
<bekks> Rootrechte per Fingerabdrucksensor? Aua...
<apollo13> Loetmichel_X60: https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fingerprint-gui
<Loetmichel_X60> bekks: : nuja. nicht im terminal
<apollo13> Loetmichel_X60: doch geht dort auch :þ
<Loetmichel_X60> aber fürs Updaten oder einstellungen
<bekks> -.-
<apollo13> geht aber nicht mit 11.04 afaik
<apollo13> es sei denn der fix is schon in 11.04: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=635694
<apollo13> das betrifft aber nur die terminal logins?
<apollo13> s/?/!/
<ppq> libpam-fprint <-- mit dem paket ließe sich wohl was basteln
<apollo13> jein, das ppa ist imo besser, die originalpakete sind so alt ;)
<Loetmichel_X60> nuja, ich hab den eimer hier neu, ein paar tage erst... win XP rennt schon recht zuverlässig (nach runterladen eines SACKs voll treibern und tools von IBM), aber das Ubuntu is noch nicht so wirklich angepasst ans Thinkpad
<apollo13> LOL
<Loetmichel_X60> was is daran komisch?
<apollo13> Win XP ist auch nicht an Thinkpads angeapsst, per default wohl noch weniger als Ubuntu, oder was glaubst du warum du sackweise lenovo software installieren musst, dass auch nur irgendwas geht
<Loetmichel_X60> ziugegeben: die zeiten als ich bei linux noch jede Config kannte sind seit Suse 7.3 vorbei.
<Loetmichel_X60> apollo13: : nuja... linux wird halt von ALLEN herstellern etwas steifmütterlich behandelt... da kann ICH ja nix für
<Loetmichel_X60> so hatte ich das auch nicht gemeint, ich wollte damit nur andeuten: das ubuntu hier ist noch recht "wie es auf der CD war"
<apollo13> schön langsam wird das OT, also lassen wir das bevor unser Fuchs die keule auspackt
<jo23zzz> hallo @all 
<Loetmichel_X60> ja, sorry
<Loetmichel_X60> ich versuchs noch mal mit google, bevor hier einer "offtopic" schreit
<apollo13> Loetmichel_X60: ich sagte doch bereits was du verwenden sollst
<Loetmichel_X60> ich probiers grade
<Loetmichel_X60> wie war der laberchannel noch?
<jokrebel> ,ot?
<apollo13> ,ot?
<iPony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<iPony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Loetmichel_X60> danke
<jo23zzz> hat jemand samba4 am laufen ?
<apollo13> sag doch einfach was dein problem ist, anstatt dieser doofen metafragen
<jmcr> yo dawgs, falls noch jemand ausser mir das problem mit dvorak-intl tastaturbelegung und grossschreib-umlauten hat: die loesung lautet xmodmap!
<kth> moin allerseits - kennt jmd zufällig von der ubuntu-kernel-ppa truppe n irc channel hier? - hab nen bug aber mein launchpad zugang lässt mich aktuell noch nicht wieder rein
<[4-tea-2]> jmcr: wollt ich gestern noch sagen. Menno.
<jmcr> [4-tea-2], du hattest mich aber auf diesen draht gebracht, daher danke ;-)
<ppq> kth: kernel-ppa@canonical.com 
<kth> danke
<ppq> bzw. canonical-kernel-team@lists.canonical.com  keine ahnung welche für dein problem eher geeignet ist
<[4-tea-2]> jmcr: :D
<jo23zzz> habe den source tarball von samba 4 mit clamav gescannt  =  Trojan.Bat.Qhost-1 was nun ?
<apollo13> wenn du den source tarball aus offiiziellen quellen hast und den hash überprüft hast würde ich kurz bei samba nachfragen und das dann ignorieren
<apollo13> ich würde aber stark auf false positive tippen
<jo23zzz> habe mit apt-get source samba 4 runter gezogen
<apollo13> tja, wie wärs mit google?
<apollo13> du bist sicher nicht der erste ;þ
<jo23zzz> :-)))
<apollo13> dann halt schaun was das triggered und ob das in dem fall der fall sein kann
<demlak> moin
<demlak> ich hab nach der anleitung vnc eingerichtet.. kriege beim connecten aber keine password aufforderung.. http://jakeyoon.com/2008/11/19/enable-vino-vnc-server-for-login-manager-gdm-in-ubuntu/
<iPony> demlak's url: http://tinyurl.com/2b2ovrk | Enable Vino VNC Server for Login Manager (GDM) in Ubuntu &#8211; Windows, Ubuntu, Android, and geek
<demlak> ne idee woran das liegt? es gibt auch keine fehlermeldung
<jo23zzz> @apollo13 thanks :-)  schau vieleicht später noch mal vorbei
<[4-tea-2]> Oh, Ubuntu hat mit Vino einen VNC-Server gleich mit eingebaut? Wieso hab ich dann gestern stundenlang mit tightvnc und tigervnc rumgebastelt? oO
<demlak> das leben ist kein ponyhof =)
<demlak> ok.. fehler gefunden... vnc-login wird bei dem tutorial da oben per root wohl gemacht.. daher sollte man die einstellungen auch beim user root machen.. =) daher sudo vino-preferences starten und dort einstellungen machen
<bekks> gksu ...
<k1l> demlak: _kein_ sudo bei grafischen geschichten
<demlak> warum?
<k1l> ,sudo? demlak ist hier erklärt
<iPony> demlak ist hier erklaert: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<[4-tea-2]> demlak: wenn ich die beschriebene Lösung richtig verstehe, würd ich die so auch nicht einsetzen wollen.
<demlak> nuja.. wenn der vnc server schon beim login aktiv sein soll.. welcher user solls denn sonst sein? wird ja mit dem logon manager gestartet
<demlak> ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar
<[4-tea-2]> demlak: wenn der Vino eh von Hand gestartet wird, kann man auch ganz auf den Display Manager verzichten und ihn aus 'nem Init-Script als der gewünschte User starten.
<demlak> das hab ich jetzt nich verstanden
<[4-tea-2]> Dass der Autor deines Howtos den vino-server aus dem gdm-Init-Skript startet, scheint reine Willkür zu sein, er könnte auch irgendwo sonst gestartet werden. Und vermutlich kann man ihn auch gleich so starten, dass er nur die Rechte eines Users hat und nicht die Rechte von root.
<demlak> hmm
<demlak> dann wäre das hier die bessere alternative? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#Der-Server
<k1l> yep
<demlak> mal angucken
<demlak> und FOO_ID bestimmt die Terminal-ID des VNC-Servers
<demlak> was hats damit aufsuich?
<demlak> weiß nich was die terminal-ID is
<bekks> ps -aux | grep vino
<bekks> Dann weisst Du sie.
<demlak> danke
<bekks> ,deem? deem 
<iPony> deem, du bist der azubi, der niiiiiiiiiemals was kaputt macht.
<demlak> hmpf.. geht soweit.. nur das der desktop user den keyring unlocken muss
<demlak> und sobald ich auslogge, komm ich nichtmehr dran.. ich schätze der login is halt nicht vom user erreichbar?
<demlak> liege ich falsch in der annahme, dass ich NUR als root user einen VNC server laufen lassen kann, bei dem man zum login screen von ubuntu kommt?
<bekks> demlak: Ja, du liegst vollkommen falsch.
<bekks> MAn kann als jeder User einen vncserver laufen lassen - fragt sich nur, warum Du unbedingt den login willst?
<bekks> Wenn Du den User kennst, kannst Du so tolle Dinge wie nxclient/nxserver benutzen.
<demlak> weil ich noch viel viel am basteln will.. und für das eine oder andere was man verändert, auch mal ausloggen muss
<spY|da> wie erstell ich denn unter nem anderen linux nen usb install stick fuer ubuntu? 
<spY|da> bzw ist es moeglich wie bei archlinux das iso direkt auf den stick zu hauen per dd und dann zu booten? 
<ppq> spY|da: unter ubuntu geht das mit unetbootin. das ist allerdings ein ziemlich dürftiger ubuntubezug, um hier zu fragen ;)
<spY|da> ppq, warum, es geht doch darum ubuntu zu installieren 
<Avril> guten tag
<dadrc> unetbootin sollte auch unter Arch ohne Probleme laufen.
<spY|da> und vllt hat der eine oder andere schon vor dem gleichen problem gestanden 
<ppq> spY|da: ah, ich hab mich verlesen. dachte, du wolltest arch auf den stick packen.
<dadrc> spY|da, wenn es nicht in den Repos von arch ist: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<spY|da> ppq, dadrc, danke unetbootin war der begriff den ich gesucht habe 
<spY|da> dadrc, danke, aber ich meinte es anderst, das archlinux.img kann einfach per dd auf den stick geschrieben werden dazu braucht man kein extra tool 
<spY|da> aber ihr 2 habt mir schon sehr geholfen, nochmals danke 
<RichyW> bei ubuntu 10.10 hatte ich irgendwo eingestellt das sich das system merkt welche programme beim herunterfahren noch offen sind und diese bei hochfahren wieder geöffnet, benutzte jetzt 11.04 und weiß nicht wo man das macht
<seven_> hi, hab bei den Compiz Animations nur die standart effects obwohl ich alle plugins, extraplugins installiert habe. weiss jemand wie ich zu den anderen bekomme ?
<seven_> ubuntu 11.04
<RichyW> seven_: vielleicht kannst das unter compiz einstell manager einschalten
<seven_> RichyW: ja vielleicht aber wo, finde nichts ...
<RichyW> seven_: also unter effekte habe ich da 6 Buttons mit untermenü, ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht
<seven_> RichyW: habs grade gefunden, das animation plugin war nicht eingeschalten ;)
<RichyW> seven_: das ist das mit der Öllampe?!?
<seven_> RichyW: da drinnen sieht man nur die effects aber unter einstellungen pluginliste muss das animationaddon aktiviert sein 
<RichyW> mein iphone wird bei banshee nicht angezeigt, woran kann es liegen. auf dem desktop wird das iphone zwei mal angezeigt (als eingebunden)
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag wie kann ich feststellen ob eine schriftart schon auf dem rechenr ist ?
<IchGuckLive> suche freeserifbolditalic.ttf 
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Dann schau in der Applikation, in der Du das haben willst in der Schriftartenliste nach, ob sie dort aufgeführt ist.
<spY|da> /usr/share/fonts 
<spY|da> oder per locate schriftartname
<IchGuckLive> leider brauch ich das als c++ Hex datenpaket für ein HandyDisplay 
<IchGuckLive> spY|da: DANKE
<seven_> RichyW: bei mir will er beim iphone immer ein passwort haben aber ich kann nirgends eines eingeben :(
<seven_> achso, mann darf das handy nicht gesperrt haben ...
<RichyW> seven_: sorry war eben weg, wobei will der ein passwort haben, wenn du das bei banshee sehen willst? oder wenn du ganz normal darauf zugreifen willst
<bekks> RichyW: Handy entsperren reicht. :)
<seven_> genau ;)
<seven_> ist aber nur beim ersten mal !
<RichyW> bei mir leider nicht
<RichyW> das iphone muss doch auf der linken seite auftauchen??
<seven_> RichyW: tut es das nicht ? bei mir schon 
<seven_> wie bekomm ich nochmal den namen rechts oben weg? das chat ding braucht doch kein mensch ...
<RichyW> ne das tut es nicht
<seven_> RichyW: sorry hatte das problem nicht 
<RichyW> habe eben eine deb datei installiert und will die wieder löschen finde die datei in paketverwaltung und kann sie über das terminal nicht starten, gehe davon aus das ich es falsch schreibe, das spiel heisst osmos
<RichyW> weiß jemand wie man den richtigen namen der datei rausfinden kann?
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> RichyW: Bist Du nach dem Artikel vorgegangen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Osmos
<RichyW> jokrebel: da steht nicht wirklich wie man es installiert, habe die datei runtergeladen, doppelklick und dann im software center auf installieren, so wie ich das sonst auch mit deb dateien gemacht habe
<RichyW> weiß einfach nicht wie ich das jetzt löschen muss
<jokrebel> RichyW: sollte sich angeblich dann unter "Anwendungen -> Spiele" finden lassen (evtl. erst nach Neustart?)
<smoketown> hallo zzusammen
<smoketown> gibts sowas wie die vmware workstation auch für ubuntu?
<RichyW> jokrebel: ich kann das spiel da finden und auch spielen, da das spiel fehlerhaft ist möchte ich es wieder löschen
<jokrebel> smoketown: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vmware
<smoketown> jo mercy fette sache
<RichyW> jokrebel: also das spiel konnte ich im terminal mit dem namen osmos nicht starten, aber mit apt-get löschen
<jokrebel> RichyW: wenn Du es wieder deinstallieren willst, aber den Namen nicht weist: Rechtsklick auf das Startmenü (Anwendungen/Spiele/DeinZuDeinstallierendesSpiel) Starter auf Panel Anlegen. Dort dann untetr Eigenschaften den echten Namen finden.
<RichyW> jokrebel: danke
<RichyW> wieso auch immer ist mitlerweile mein Iphone bei banshee aufgetaucht, keine ahnung wie das funktioniert hat
<smoketown> sh: Can't open VMware-Workstation-6.5.0-xxx.architektur.bundle
<smoketown> das kommt dann dabei raus
<bekks> Wenn Du WAS machst?
<smoketown> wenn ich nach der anleitung geh, die mir ubuntuuser gibt
<bekks> Nenn sie uns doch einfach...
<bekks> Und dazu den exakten Befehl, der die Ausgabe verursacht.
<smoketown> cd /Pfad/zum/heruntergeladenen/Bundle/                 sudo sh VMware-Workstation-6.5.0-xxx.architektur.bundle    und dann heist es, es würde sich eine grafischeoberfläche öffnen
<bekks> Und wie heisst deine heruntergeladene Datei genau?
<smoketown> wie wie heist meine datei genau?7
<bekks> Wie sie heisst will ich wissen.
<smoketown> cd /Downloads
<bekks> Gib uns die _exakten_ Befehle, die Du eintippst.
<smoketown> und dann sudo sh VM.....
<bekks> Nicht das, was im Wiki steht.
<smoketown> sudo sh VMware-Workstation-6.5.0-xxx.architektur.bundle 
<smoketown> ja aber den geb ich doch ein
<bekks> So heisst sie nicht.
<bekks> Die Datei heisst garantiert NICHT VMware-Workstation-6.5.0-xxx.architektur.bundle
<bekks> WIE heisst die Datei, die Du heruntergeladen hast?
<bekks> Den exakten Dateinamen will ich wissen.
<smoketown> ja passt schon. ich hab mich verlesen. ich muss natürlich erst mal eine datei herunterladen. dachte ich mach das schon mit dem befehl
<lolmatic> spielt jemand warcraft 3 auf ubuntu?
<bekks> lolmatic: Bestimmt tut das jemand.
<bekks> ,meta? lolmatic 
<iPony> lolmatic: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<sonotos> lolmatic: mit playonlinux gehts
<bekks> Geht sicherlich auch ohne playonlinux.
<bekks> Aber eine sinnvolle Frage wäre mal super :)
<lolmatic> sonotos: hab ich gemacht, allerdings werde ich nach der cd gefragt obwohl sie drin ist
<lolmatic> hab keine lust es zu cracken da ich es online spielen will
<sonotos> bekks: klar, aber das machts recht einfach
<sonotos> lolmatic: was schreibt denn playonlinux in der beschreibung dazu?
<sonotos> die erwähnen das in der regel wenn man nen crack benötigt
<sonotos> und online gehts afaik eher um den key als um das binary
<lolmatic> ich rede von no cd crack
<lolmatic> ich habe nen key
<sonotos> wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin wie das mit den patches ist, könnteste für ein online spiel brauchen
<lolmatic> hab das spiel original
<sonotos> lolmatic: ich auch
<sonotos> daher sagte ich ja geht eher um den key als das binary
<bekks> Den Key hat er ...
<sonotos> bekks: ja eben
<lolmatic> ich bezweifle dass gecrackte versionen online gehen auch wenn man nen key hat.
<sonotos> er sagte aber kein crack weil er online spielen will, und ich sagt da ist der key wohl relevanter
<bekks> Es geht doch weder um Crack noch Key noch sonstwas. Er hat doch ein ganz anderes Problem :)
<sonotos> bekks: ja das es vermutliche wegen des kopierschutzes die cd nicht erkennt
<sonotos> bei einigen spielen steht das in der beschreibung auch ecxpliziet dabei das das passieren wird
<bekks> sonotos: Sag das Ihm, nicht mir. Ich spiele nicht ;)
<sonotos> bekks: na ja, ich wollte ja nur drauf hinweisen das meine antworten schon zu dem problem passen ;-)
<lolmatic> ah vergesst es
<lolmatic> ich seh grade:
<lolmatic> Lan : - 
<lolmatic> Online : No 
<lolmatic> :P
<bekks> Sie haben nichts mit dem genannten Problem zu tun ;)
<lolmatic> shice wars!
<sonotos> bekks: meine glaskugel ist aus der reparatur zurück
<lolmatic> drauf geschissen, dann rauch ich halt nen jonny.
<lolmatic> das macht auch spaß
<smoketown> so also nachdem ich die datei habe, gehts auch. mercy nochmal
<demlak> benutzt hier irgendwer zufällig den compiz window placement manager um nen java .jar programm auf nen anderen workspace zu laden? bei mir krieg ich z.b. nur das bootsplash von dem java program auf den anderen workspace.. aber das program selber will da nich bleiben
<nighty2k__> hi all.. könnte mir gerade jemand mit einem mdadm raid5 (3 Platten) auf 10.04 helfen laut --detail fehlt eine platte, sind aber alle da
<apollo13> cat /proc/mdstat nach paste.ubuntuusers.de
<nighty2k__> nach der laufwerksverwaltung zufolge sind sda1, sdb1 und sdc1 vorhanden, betriebsbereit und 0xfd formatiert
<nighty2k__> paste kommt sofort
<apollo13> 0xfd formattiert soll was heißen?
<nighty2k__> Linux Raid Autoerkennung
<nighty2k__> schön nach wiki
<apollo13> das ist keine formatierung sondern nur der partitionstyp
<nighty2k__> okay
<nighty2k__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400214/
<apollo13> was sagt nen mdadm --examine auf die fehlende partition?
<nighty2k__> no devices to examine
<apollo13> dann hau das mal raus (mdadm --manage /dev/md0 -r /dev/sdb1)
<nighty2k__> evtl noch kurz was ich machen wollte.... systemdisk wechseln, uuntu server neu aufgesetzt, mdadm installiert und ein mdadm --assemble --scan
<apollo13> und dann neu hinzufügen (mdadm --manage /dev/md0 -a /dev/sdb1)
<nighty2k__> hab jetut aber atm wieder das alte system gebootet
<apollo13> dann sollte er das reassemblen
<apollo13> unter der annahme, dass die anderen beiden io sind
<nighty2k__> mdadm: hot remove failed for /dev/sdb1: No such device or address
<nighty2k__> würde ein stoppen und anschliesendes ( mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1) evtl was bringen  ?
<apollo13> nighty2k__: möglicherweise, kommt aber da er auf sdb1 nix findet glaub ich das nicht
<frostschutz> laut mdstat läuft es ja schon, nur ohne sdb1
<frostschutz> also brauchst nur sdb1 zu adden?
<apollo13> das kannst natürlich auch versuchen, vlt gehts dann
<apollo13> in mdstat solltest dann den resync sehen
<apollo13> wenn das adden nicht geht versuchs noch mit failed bzw detached zu removen (anstatt die platte anzugeben)
<nighty2k__> also sdb1 ist jetzt re-added
<nighty2k__> und md0 ist auf recovery
<nighty2k__> ist das soweit i.o.?
<nighty2k__> kann mir jemand sagen, was ich beim wechsel auf das neue system falsch gemacht habe?
<frostschutz> lustiges rätselraten. du sitzt doch an dem ding, du musst et wissen :)
<nighty2k__> mhm ihr seid die Pros :-P
<nighty2k__> ich hab nur gemacht was im wiki stand, neues ubuntu, apt-get install mdadm -> und versucht mit assamble scan das raid aufzunehmen
<nighty2k__> gesehen er hat nur zwei platten
<nighty2k__> raid wieder gestoppt
<nighty2k__> ein explizites assamble unter angabe der drei platten
<nighty2k__> eine platte angeblich kein superblock
<nighty2k__> ich kann nur vermuten, das beim --assamble --scan was mächtig in die hose gegangen ist
<frostschutz> assemble scan macht aber nichts kaputt
<frostschutz> da muss was anderes passiert sein
<nighty2k__> okay also was auch noch war nachm hochfahren hatter er automatisch ein /dev/md0_0 oder so in die richtung
<nighty2k__> also runtergefahrne die drei platten dran hochgefahren beim expliziten assamble kam die meldung das ein device bussy ist, daraufhin hatte ich dann nachgeschaut und da war nen raid mit einer platte
<frostschutz> 0_0 triffts ziemlich gut. sei einfach froh daß es noch läuft ;)
<nighty2k__> glaub mir das bin ich 4TB daten ^^
<nighty2k__> recht herzlichen dank euch ^^
<nighty2k__> frage ist nur, da ich jetzt wieder aufm alten system bin, und nachm recovery wieder aufs neue muss, wie mach ichs am besten richtig, damit es nicht nochmal in die hose geht
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe ubuntu und xubuntu 11.04 auf einer cd gebrannt und möchte diese auf einem alten pc installieren, xubuntu geht nicht und ubuntu gibt einen fehler aus. also "the installer encountered an unrecoverable error"
<apollo13> nighty2k__: daten sichern, dann ist alles egal^^
<nighty2k__> hmh hab leider gerade keine zweites 4TB laufwerk zur verfügung :-S
<apollo13> dann können die daten eh nicht wichtig sein
<nighty2k__> monkeyD bekommst den wenigstens das boot menu der CD ?
<[4-tea-2]> nighty2k__: und 'nen Tausenderpack DVDs?
<monkeyD> nighty2k: ja tu ich
<nighty2k__> tea HAHA :-P
<monkeyD> ich bin jetzt auf dem ubuntu desktp
<nighty2k__> aso und bei der install bekommst den fehler ?
<nighty2k__> all zu wichtig sind die daten auch nicht... gibt auch nen backup in 80km entfernung :-P
<nighty2k__> will mir halt nur die arbeit ersparen 80km zu fahren und 4TB neu zu kopieren
<frostschutz> hat die 80km location keinen internetanschluss... ;)
<monkeyD> nighty2k: der fehler "the installer encountered an unrecoverable error" kommt befor ich die sprache wählen kann
<nighty2k__> frostschutz ich wohne im schwarzwald und hab ne DSL 3000 ^^
<nighty2k__> und ich sprach von 4TB :-P
<nighty2k__> da ist die autovariante glaub die schnellere
<frostschutz> ja eh
<frostschutz> aber bei der internetvariante brauchst nicht aufstehen für :D
<nighty2k__> sport ist gesund =)
<[4-tea-2]> Autovariante: Hohe Latenz, aber ausgezeichnete Bandbreite.
<frostschutz> auto = sport? :-O
<nighty2k__> du weist nicht wie ich fahre :-P
<monkeyD> nighty2k__: kannst du mir da weiterhelfen ?
<nighty2k__> monkeyD muss ich leieder passen, hängt der rechner am inet
<monkeyD> nö
<monkeyD> kann ich aber machen
<nighty2k__> hast die MD5 Summ vom ISO File geprüft  ?
<nighty2k__> haste brennfehler
<nighty2k__> neu brennen
<nighty2k__> oder gleich ne inet installation machen mit dem minimal image
<frostschutz> Bei mir hat sich die Installer CD das erste Mal auch aufgehängt, auf der Zielplatte war noch ein altes Dateisystem drauf und irgendwas hat das Ding gemountet ohne zu fragen und dann geht natürlich nix mehr weil das Teil in Benutzung ist...
<nighty2k__> mich wundert es nur, das der fehler vor dem sprach-auswahl-meue komtm
<nighty2k__> monkeyD wie schnell ist deine inetanbindung?
<monkeyD> 16000er
<nighty2k__> ja also lad dir das minimal image, auf nen usb stick und dann diesen booten
<nighty2k__> und live ausm inet installieren
<monkeyD> kann mit diesem pc nicht mit usb booten
<nighty2k__> PXE Boot? :-P
<nighty2k__> bzw boote nicht den desktop, von der cd sondenr geh gleich auf Install Ubuntu ^^
<monkeyD> das geht auch nicht
<nighty2k__> dann wird die minimal install auch nicht klappen
<nighty2k__> was ist es denn für HW ?
<frostschutz> nimm debootstrap, das klappt immer, inetanschluss und know-how vorausgesetzt ;)
<monkeyD> debootstrap ? gibts irgendwo ein tutorial
<nighty2k__> www.google.de debootstrap+ubuntu erster link
<monkeyD> hab jetzt die alte 10.10 cd reingepackt und da steht
<monkeyD> invalide chipset dedected
<nighty2k__> verrat uns doch mal das mainboard =)
<monkeyD> kann ich jetzt nicht
<monkeyD> aber mit 10.10 cd geht die installation
<nighty2k__> aus welchem MHz Zeitalter kommt denn das board?
<nighty2k__> und was für nen prozessor ist drau
<frostschutz> dann installiers mit 10.10 und upgrade dann halt später, ist ja genausogut...
<monkeyD> amd 3000, 32 bit, 512 mb 
<nighty2k__> mhm also relativ neue hardware
<monkeyD> 10.10 installieren dann auf 11.04 upgraden, ist das nicht schlecht ?
<monkeyD> frostschutz: das sind doch zu viele veränderungen auf einmal, und das soll nicht gut sein oder ?
<frostschutz> wenn ubuntu das upgrade nicht hinbekommt, dann ist ubuntu schrott 
<SheepInPanic> monkeyD, von einer Version auf die nächste sollte für gewöhnlich kein Problem sein. Ich würde mir jedoch überlegen, ob das Ganze mit 512MB RAM Sinn macht
<monkeyD> mir wurde in diesem channel von einigen usern gesagt das man immer seine / partition formatieren soll und dort ubuntu neu installieren soll
<SheepInPanic> monkeyD, besser wär's, aber das funktioniert bei dir ja offensichtlich nicht.
<monkeyD> ok
<nighty2k__> oder einfach 10.04 nutezn, ist doch super =)
<monkeyD> habe hier eine alte sis grafikkarte
<monkeyD> und mit dem neuen kernel habe ich weniger probleme mit
<nighty2k__> k
<nighty2k__> kennt hier zufällig jemand FTDI Chips bzw den FT232RL ?
<mHaner>  moin moin! habe kleines problem mit apt. habe eine config file in /etc gelöscht, wenn ich das paket jetzt löschen  will bekomme ich ERR: config file missing... 
<mHaner> habe leider kein backup gemacht, kann mir jemand helfen?
<rumpe1> mHaner, welche config genau?
<mHaner> /etc/courier/*
<rumpe1> das verzeichnis habe ich hier überhaupt nicht (11.04)
<Minipluto> nighty2k__: was möchstest du bezüglich des FT2232 wissen?
<SheepInPanic> mHaner, extrahiere die config-Datei aus dem dazugehörigen .deb-File (außer es wurde später erst erzeugt, dann geht das so nicht)
<rumpe1> mHaner, was für ein Ubuntu ist das denn?
<mHaner> SheepInPanic: 10.10
<mHaner> SheepInPanic: mit apt aptitude komme ich nicht weiter? habe es schon mit reinstall purge usw probiert
<beaslin> hi
<beaslin> kann ich das global menü auch eingeblendet lassen bei speziellen programmen wie gimp und co?
<nighty2k__> Minipluto hab nen kleines Treiberproblem
<nighty2k__> der linux treiber unterstützt meine gewünschten baudraten nicht, obwohl der FT diese unterstützt
<nighty2k__> z.B. 250kBaud
<jokrebel> mHaner: Paste doch mal die komplette Ausgabe von Deinem Purge-Versuch, bitte?
<Minipluto> nighty2k__: da kann ich dir dann leider auch nicht weiter helfen weil bei mir hat das bisher immer ootb geklappt, War allerdings ein FT2232 und kein FT232R. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass da große Unterschiede sind
<Minipluto> nighty2k__: wie macht sich das Problem denn bemerkbar?
<nighty2k__> kommt halt nen fehler der nicht unterstützten baudrate und wird dann auf die nächstmöglich kleinere zurückgeschaltet
<nighty2k__> fehler ist klar, das ist der treiber
<nighty2k__> die bauddraten wurden nciht mit eingecodet
<mHaner> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400215/
<Minipluto> nighty2k__: mit welchem Programm?
<nighty2k__> also nen fehler bekomm ich z.B. bei boblightd
<nighty2k__> sollte recht unbekannt sien
<nighty2k__> bei putty als serial terminal gibts kein fehler, der springt einfach auf die nächst kleine baudrate
<nighty2k__> im endeffekt brauch ichs aber für boblight
<Minipluto> nighty2k__: ich habe bisher auch nur mit Serial Terminals gearbeitet aber bisher habe ich 250k auch noch nicht benutzt. Wenn ich den Kram nicht in der FH liegen gehabt hätte, hätte ich es mal eben ausprobiert
<nighty2k__> in den sourcen des treibers selbst, steht was recht interesanntes, kann leide rnur nichts mit anfangen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400216/
<jokrebel> mHaner: apt-get install –reinstall auch schon versucht?
<mHaner> jokrebel: yup, bringt: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur�ck
<jokrebel> mHaner: komplett bitte
<mHaner> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400217/
<jokrebel> .oO( BTW warum löscht man manuell Config-Files? )
<jokrebel> mHaner: Bevor ich`s war - vielleicht hilft Dir das http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=102700 …ist aber schon alles sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen IMHO
<mHaner> jokrebel: vielen dank, hab im /var/lib/dpkg/info  rm *courier ausgeführt , danach ein apt-get install courier-pop, jetzt lief es problemlos durch.... vielen dank!!!!
<jug> mHaner: für die Zukunft, nicht einfach irgendwas löschen, erstmal umbenennen.
<jug> dann kann man die datei wieder herstellen, falls es probleme gibt. und wenn es keine probleme gibt, kann man sie immer noch löschen ;)
<mHaner> jug: *hinter die ohren schreib...*  :)
<jug> immer ein backup haben
<jokrebel> mHaner: Gern geschehn 
<Rochvellon> hm, iwas ist mit meinem suspend-to-ram kaputt. nicht nur, dass ff iwann nach dem aufwachen die cpu wie nichts anderes auslastet und ein arbeiten verunmöglicht, bfilter (proxy, der werbung rausfiltert) verweigert dann auch den dienst, in dem ich im browser nichts mehr laden kann. nehme ich hingegen suspend-to-disk, habe ich diese probleme gar nicht und mit ff und bfilter lässt sich problemlos arbeiten. nutze 10.4. any ideas?
<rumpe1> und backups nicht vergessen :D
<m15k> hi, ich habe ne ubuntu command line auf meinem usb stick installiert mit verschlüsseltem lvm - wenn ich das ding jetzt booten will kommt nur ein schwarzer bildschirm mit "_"
<m15k> wenn ich in grub den recover modus auswähle scheint es eher zu funktionieren
<m15k> kann ich da irgendein logging anschalten, damit ich nen anhaltspunkt habe, was das problem sein könnte?
<lifel0ver> ist hier der support channel?
<lifel0ver> is this support channel?
<m15k> Das Thema für #ubuntu-de ist: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel -> anscheinend
<k1l> ,wf? lifel0ver 
<iPony> lifel0ver: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<lifel0ver> okay, sorry
<lifel0ver> bin grade etwas aufgewuehlt :/
<lifel0ver> es geht um mein system...ubuntu 9.10 noch
<lifel0ver> lief grade super...war 4 stunden nicht dran, kmm hin, maus bewegt sich, ansonst schwarz
<lifel0ver> naja, dachte ich, strom weg
<lifel0ver> machichs wieder an sagt er "mounting sys on /root/sys failed, no such file or directory"
<martin_> hi, wie kann ich gnome3 unter ubuntu 11.4 aktivieren?
<lifel0ver> bin jetzt in einer ubuntu built in shell
<lifel0ver> wollte heute den pc ausmisten, aber noch sind wichtige daten drauf :/
<lifel0ver> hat jemand eine idee?
<rumpe1> lifel0ver, ahjo
<k1l> martin_: du kannst es nur per ppa einbinden. dann verlierst du aber unity und den gnome2 desktop
<k1l> lifel0ver: mal von nem live-system die platte mit fsck checken lassen. 
<k1l> und btw. ist 9.10 out of support. das sollte man zumindest updaten auf die 10.04 LTS.
<lifel0ver> okay, habe eine hier
<martin_> hm.. auch nicht das wahre, weil ich ja irgendwas als fallback brauche... und unter kde läuft das mikro einfach nciht...
<lifel0ver> k1l: ja wollte ich heute
<martin_> spannenderweise funktioniert auch die angabe model=dell-m6 nicht so, wie in der letzten ubuntu-version...
<lifel0ver> k1l: also ich mach mal das live system...ob livesystem nicht 9.10 ist ist egal ne?
<k1l> lifel0ver: ja ist erstmal egal, geht ja nur um die diagnose
<lifel0ver> ok, es tut
<lifel0ver> neuste ubuntu cd
<lifel0ver> k1l: wie lange sollte das dauern? ist immer noch dieser lilane ubuntu screen
<k1l> live systeme brauchen erstmal. der muss ja alle sin den ram schaufeln
<lifel0ver> jo also
<lifel0ver> jetzt ist was da
<lifel0ver> was soll ich jetzt asfuehren?
<lifel0ver> fsck?
<k1l> lifel0ver: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<k1l> und lifel0ver in zukunft bitte auf stecker ziehen verzichten und das hier nehmen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<Olytibar> Hi, ich (11.04 mit Gnome3) möchte es unterbinden, dass Nautilus sich automatisch beim mounten von (insb. cifs) Partitionen öffnet. Es nervt, wenn sich beim Starten jedes mal 10 Fenster öffnen.
<lifel0ver> k1l: ohja
<lifel0ver> klar
<lifel0ver> :((
<lifel0ver> dumme idee
<lifel0ver> also
<lifel0ver> sollten wir privat schrieben sodass das die anderen weniger stoert, darf icvh das?
<ppq> lifel0ver: gern weiter hier, so haben alle was davon. aber versuch doch bitte, das was du sagen willst, in einer zeile unterzubringen ;)
<k1l> lifel0ver: nee, support gibts hier. wird auch geloggt, so könnte jemand mit dem selben problem davon profitieren
<lifel0ver> jo klar.,...meinte ja nur..ruecksicht auf andere
<lifel0ver> also, habe fsck /dev/sda1 gemacht
<lifel0ver> er sagt, "stelle journal wieder her", "bereinige verwaitse inodes ... uid=1000", am ende "/dev/sda1 sauber"
<lifel0ver> also "wars" das und ich kann ohne live cd rebooten?
<k1l> lifel0ver: ja, probier das mal
<lifel0ver> okay, sekunde
<lifel0ver> grub war da
<lifel0ver> oh mein gott
<lifel0ver> login screen
<lifel0ver> ich bin drin :))))))
<lifel0ver> werde sofort das von k1l empfohlene tool zum harten aussschalten installieren, vieln vielen vieln dank!
<lifel0ver> und auf die lts updaten
<k1l> lifel0ver: gut. dann mal über 1. backups  2. upgrade und 3. sysreq nachdenken :)
<lifel0ver> ich mache das ubers netzwerk mit scp
<lifel0ver> laeuft schon ;)
<lifel0ver> WOW danke euch
<lifel0ver> :)
<bekks> Was fürn Tool zum Ausschalten?
<k1l> ich denke er meint sysreq.
<bekks> Ah :)
<lifel0ver> jo
<DerDui> Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich eine Seite aufrufen will, und nur die eine, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: "XML Parsing Error: no element found Location: http://www.fantasy-fans.eu/chat2 index.php Line Number 1, Column 1:" das Komische ist, dass der Fehler nur an meinem Pc mit Ubuntu 11.4 auftritt. dabei is die Wahl des Browsers egal. An meinem Notebook mit Ubuntu 10.10 habe ich dieses Problem nicht. Hat jemand von euch
<DerDui>  ne Idee woran das liegen lönnte?
<apollo13> DerDui: ich bekomm hier permission denied; klingt aber eher nach nem fehler in der seite
<DerDui> ne du musst dich für den chat registrieren, ich kann mir halt nicht erklären, warums mit meinem läppy ohne probleme geht und mit dem pc nicht appollo13
<HoellP> heya, ich bräuchte kurz verständnishilfe bei einem reverse-ssh-tunnel
<HoellP> der fremde rechner hat erfolgreich die verbindung hergestellt, nur ich kann mich jetzt nicht verbinden zum stehenden tunnel
<HoellP> er lässt mich mit keinem user rein
<apollo13> HoellP: und jetzt sollen wir raten?
<HoellP> nein, mir sagen was es sein könnte
<HoellP> ich kann nicht mehr sagen, ich hab heir einen user angelegt
<HoellP> mit dem wird der tunnel aufgebaut und vom fremdrechner steht der login
<apollo13> wenn du nicht mehr sagen kannst, kann dir keiner helfen
<HoellP> danke...
<HoellP> gehts noch abweisender?
<apollo13> __wie__ baust du den tunnel auf
<HoellP> nein
<HoellP> ich möchte auf den fremdrechner
<HoellP> das problem ist, dass kein passwort akzeptiert wird
<apollo13> DerDui: naja schau mal nach wie die seite ausgeliefert wird, application/xhtml oder text/html?
<HoellP> weder das von meinem user zu dem der tunnel aufgebaut wurde noch zu dem user auf dem fremdrechner
<apollo13> du hast scheinbar nicht kapiert was ssh tunnels machen
<HoellP> danke
<apollo13> für ssh tunnels via -D/-L/-R brauchst du nach dem login kein passwort mehr
<HoellP> sag das dem passwortprompt
<bekks> Doch.
<apollo13> granted, je nachdem wo der tunnel hingeht
<apollo13> aber bei seinen spärlichen infos
<bekks> apollo13: MAn muss vorher schon ssh keys generiert und ausgetauscht haben, sonst braucht man bei ssh IMMER ein Passwort.
<HoellP> du kannst mir auch helfen die richtigen infos zu liefern anstatt unfreundlich zu sein
<apollo13> bekks: der tunnel steht laut im bereits
<HoellP> ich probier das grad zum ersten mal aus
<apollo13> HoellP: dann paste mal genau was du eintippst etc…
<bekks> HoellP: WAS probierst Du aus?
<HoellP> kommt schon
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht mal, was Du für ein Ubuntu hast.
<apollo13> falls du eins hast :þ
<bekks> Nicht kommt schon. Liefere bitte mehr genaue Infos.
<HoellP> omg
<HoellP> ich muss sie aber tippen bzw anonymisieren
<apollo13> lol
<HoellP> öfter fragen lässt mich das nicht schnelle rmachen
<HoellP> ssh -R 1999:localhost:22 nici@IP-adresse
<HoellP> wurde zum aufbau verwendet vom fremdrechner
<apollo13> das geht nicht
<apollo13> nimm statt 22 ein port > 1024
<HoellP> ich hab aber port 22 durchgeroutet
<apollo13> nimm 2222
<apollo13> und dann am fremdrechner ssh -P 2222 localhost
<apollo13> und alles geht
<apollo13> arg
<apollo13> damn ich bin doof :þ
<HoellP> ...
<apollo13> HoellP: was tippst du am fremdrechner ein?
<DerDui> apollo13: also als doctype steht im quelltex xhtml
<HoellP> ssh nici@localhost -p 1999
<apollo13> DerDui: doctype ist uninteressant, browser machen was sie wollen, guck den header an
<HoellP> dann kommt passwortabfrage
<apollo13> HoellP: und nici exisitiert auf __deinem__ system?
<HoellP> und es wird weder das von dem hier erstellten user noch das vom entfernten user akzeptiert
<HoellP> beide heißen nici
<HoellP> um diesen fehler auszuschließen
<DerDui> ja der header im auellcode oder was meinst du apollo13 ?
<apollo13> DerDui: den http header
<apollo13> HoellP: gut, er will auf jeden fall das passwort von deinem lokalen user
<apollo13> HoellP: schau in /var/log/auth.log nach was das problem ist
<HoellP> ok
<DerDui> ja, aber wo seh ich den, wenn nicbt im quellcode
<apollo13> DerDui: ctrl + i dort werden die afaik angezeigt
<apollo13> DerDui: oder versuchs mal mit nem sauberen firefox profil
<DerDui> text/html; charset=utf-8
<DerDui> hab cookies usw schon gelöscht apollo13
<apollo13> okay, dann ist nen xml parsing error seeeeeeeeeeeehr komisch
<apollo13> ich meinte eher ein profil ohne addons etc…
<DerDui> vorallem weils mit meinem läppy geht^^
<apollo13> wie gesagt, frisches firefox profil probieren (falls du gerade upgrades gemacht hast ff neustarten, da gibts mit xulrunner sonst probleme)
<apollo13> so ich bin dann mal dahin
<DerDui> und wie mach ich ein frisches profil?
<Minipluto> DerDui: das kannst du über eine GUI machen, wenn du alle Firefox-Fenster schließt und im Terminal oder über den Ausführen-Dialog (bei Gnome alt+F2) den Befehl „firefox -ProfileManager“ ausführst
<DerDui> ok, Minipluto mir fällt grad ein, dass ich bei allen meinem browsern probleme bei der seite hab, da kann es eig. nicht am firefoxprofil liegen. habs mit opera und chromium probiert
<HoellP> also das auth.log spuckt garnichts aus
<HoellP> ich habe die befürchtung am rechner wo ich mich einloggen will passt was mit dem ssh-server nicht
<HoellP> und ich kann das hier nicht wirklich simulieren weils durch die keys sowieso geht im lokalen netz
<bekks> Dann nimm die Keys halt raus.
<bekks> Wo genau ist das Problem? :)
<HoellP> ist fürs erste nicht mehr nötig
<HoellP> aber trotzdem
<HoellP> ich wollt einen reverse ssh tunnel machen damit ich auf einen fremdrechner kann der hinterm router versteckt ist
<HoellP> am fremden rechner wurde der tunnel mit ssh -R 1999:localhost:22 nici@IP-adresse gestartet
<HoellP> wobei nici hier bei mir existiert
<HoellP> und dann hab ich ssh nici@localhost -p 1999
<HoellP> gemacht
<HoellP> worauf ich nach einem passwort gefragt werde wo nichts passt...
<DerDui> hat keiner von euch ne idee was ich noch machen kann?
<HoellP> und so steh ich jetzt halt dumm da
<bekks> ,enter? HoellP 
<iPony> HoellP: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<HoellP> die fremde partei ist auf meinem rechner aber  ich komm nicht auf den anderen
<HoellP> vergiss ex
<HoellP> es
<HoellP> das gehabe hier bringt mich schon wieder zum kotzen
<HoellP> nur unfreundlich und elitär
<bekks> Aha.
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe eine alte sis grafikkarte und möchte die conifg die man im X11 ordner findet editiert, aber dort ist sie nicht
<Fuchs> monkeyD: richtig, weil es die standardmaessig nicht mehr gibt
<Fuchs> monkeyD: wenn Du zwingend eine brauchst, dann leg eine an
<monkeyD> wie, und woher weiss ich dann das sie mein system verwendet
<Fuchs> mit einem Texteditor, und wenn die Datei da nicht liegt, dann wird sie auch nicht verwendet
<Fuchs> die Dateien in xorg.conf.d werden noch verwendet 
<monkeyD> aber es reicht aus wenn ich xorg.conf anlege ?
<monkeyD> dann soltle das flakkern verschwinde wenn ich die bildschirmeinstellungen dort reinschreibe ?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: vielleicht. Was fuer ein Bildschirm? 
<DerDui> hat jemand von euch ne idee woran das liegen könnte, dass an meinem PC nur eine einzelne seite nicht geht. an meinem laptop dagegen habe ich keine probleme. folgende fehlermeldung kommt dann immer: "XML Parsing Error: no element found Location: http://www.fantasy-fans.eu/chat2/index.php Line Number 1, Column 1:" am firefox allein kann es nicht liegen, weil ich es auch mit opera und chromium probiert hab.
<monkeyD> Fuchs: einen ganz alten hansol
<Fuchs> CRT oder TFT? 
<monkeyD> crt
<Fuchs> dann kann sein, dass das funktioniert, ja
<monkeyD> thx fuchs
<monkeyD> versuch ich mal
<juppwerner> Hi, ich verzweifle an einem PC,der seine Festplatte anscheinend nicht mehr findet. Kann vielleicht jemand helfen?
<Robert_Zenz> juppwerner, wird die Platte im Bios erkannt?
<juppwerner> ja
<juppwerner> Ich habe ne Fehlermeldung kurz nach auswahl des Kernels im grub
<bekks> juppwerner: Welche?
<Robert_Zenz> juppwerner, sowas sagt man eigentlich gleich als erstes. ;)
<juppwerner> kann /dev, /sys, und /proc nicht mountne
<juppwerner> jein /sbin/init gefunden
<juppwerner> sorry, kein /sbin/init gefunden
<juppwerner> ich habe eben vor lauter Verzweiflung schon 10.04 neu installiert, aber da kommt nach dem ersten Booten nach der Installation nun die selbe Meldung
 * jokrebel würde mal von liveCD booten und fsck ausführen.
<juppwerner> ok, ich mach mal nen fsck check
<bekks> fsck -v
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> fsck -f
<moritz9876> hallo, habe das problem, das mein termiunal mir keine vorschlage mehr gibt wenn ich auf die tab taste drücke.. wodran liegt das ?
<Oliver1> Hallo. Mit welchem Befehl kann man erkennen, ob das laufende Ubuntu ein 32 oder 64 Bit-System ist?
<bekks> uname -a
<DerDui> XML parsing failed XML parsing failed: syntax error (Line:1, Character: 0) Reparse document as HTML Error: missing root element Specification: http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-xml/ <--- das kommt wenn ich die seite im opera öffnen will. hat jemand ne idee was ich noch machen kann?
<Oliver1> bekks: danke. Die Ausgabe gibt mir u.a. die Kernel-Version aus. Woran an der Ausgabe erkenne ich das System? Am Kernel?
<bekks> DerDui: Vorhin wars noch Firefox, oder?
<bekks> Oliver1: Nein, an dem was da sonst steht :)
<Oliver1> bekks: ok, welche Begriffe/Kennungen?
<sq-one> moritz9876: hast du an deiner .bashrc rumgeschraubt?
<bekks> Oliver1: Ich kann das nicht erraten, was DU siehst :)
<jokrebel> gn8
<DerDui> ja bekks, das geht bei keinem meiner browser
<Oliver1> bekks: http://pastebin.com/jtT5st2Y
<don0rism> @Oliver1 -> x86_64 z.b.
<Oliver1> bekks: das sehe ich
<moritz9876> sq-one: nein ... ist aber auuch ein ubuntu server .. uund dann als root ... da z.b. keine apt-get install .. uund dann zeigt der mir keine programme an .. 
<bekks> i686 könnte was bedeuten? :)
<bekks> Verglichen mit x86_64?
<don0rism> 32bit
<bekks> \o/
<Oliver1> bekks: i686 ist also 32 Bit?
<don0rism> =)
<bekks> Oliver1: Ja.
<don0rism> !
<sq-one> moritz9876:  cat .bashrc | grep completion im homeverzeichnis, kommt da was?
<bekks> sq-one: USeless use of cat.
<Oliver1> ok, vielen Dank.
<bekks> moritz9876: grep -i completion ~/.bashrc
<sq-one> moritz9876: auf /etc/bash.bashrc könntest du das gleiche auch mal anwenden und schauen ob es dort evtl. auskommentiert ist und deshalb für root nicht gilt...
<moritz9876> sq-one: # enable programmable completion features (you don't need to enable
<moritz9876> #if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<moritz9876> #    . /etc/bash_completion
<sq-one> moritz9876: aus welcher datei stammt das?
<juppwerner_> bekks: ich versuche, fsck zu starten, aber er sagt, dass das Laufwerk evtl. eingehängt ist? mount sagt aber nichts?
<moritz9876> sq-one: auus der ~ .bashrc
<bekks> juppwerner_: was sagt mount denn genau?
<bekks> juppwerner_: Und was ist die exakte, genaue Meldung?
<sq-one> ja dann würde ich mal die zeilen auskommentieren und schauen ob es dann funktioniert
<juppwerner_> gerät oder resource ist belegt
<juppwerner_> mount sagt aber zu /dev/sdb1 nichts!
<bekks> juppwerner_: Die komplette, vollständige Meldung bitte.
<sq-one> moritz9876: also die '#' am Anfang der beiden Zeilen entfernen
<juppwerner_> bekks, ich muss mal zum chat auf den betreffenden Rechner wechseln
<Minipluto> grossing: vielleicht bringt es ja etwas, den Internet-Cache mal zu leeren. Damit du für Amazon wieder ein unbeschriebenes Blatt bist :)
<Minipluto> waah
 * Minipluto rennt weg
<stefan_> nabend zusammen
<stefan_> weiß jemand zufällig wie man es bei zwei monitoren schafft, das flash videos auf dem richtigen monitor maximiert werden? wenn ich beim zweiten Monitor auf maximieren klicke, wird das video im ersten monitor maximiert...
<stefan_> abhilfe schafft html5 aktivieren wo immer es geht
<stefan_> aber geht halt nich überall
<Robert_Zenz> stefan_, bei mir lässt sich auch am zweiten Monitor maximieren...maximiert aber auf die falsche Größe (vertikal komplett und hängt dann rechts raus). :/
<stefan_> hmm bei mir nich
<Oliver1> Hallo. Ich habe am Freitag zwischen eine IDE-Platte und eine SATA-Platte Daten kopiert. Nun kopiere ich Daten zwischen zwei SATA-Platten. Ersteres lief mit ca. 110 MB/s Transferrate, zweiteres läuft gerade mit  ca. 10 MB/s. Kann man das unter 10.10 beschleunigen?
<Minipluto> Oliver1: das muss, abhängig von den Daten, nichts heißen
<Minipluto> Oliver1: ist ein ziemlich großer Unterschied, ob du 10 GB Systemdateien kopierst oder 10GB Filme
<Oliver1> Minipluto: das sind die gleichen Dateien.
<Fussel> Oliver1, kommt auf die festplatten, dateisysthem, und darauf an, für was der bus sonst noch gebraucht wird
<Oliver1> Minipluto: das war aufgrund einer Neuinstallation
<Oliver1> Fussel: ich kann mich an keinen Unterschied zum Freitag erinnern.....
<Oliver1> Fussel: liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich am Freitag zwischen zwei Bus-Systemem kopiert habe und nun auf einem?
<Fussel> äh, da waren es doch andere festplatten?
<Fussel> kann sein joa
<Oliver1> Fussel: Am Freitag habe ich von einer IDE auf eine SATA (1 TB) verschoben. Nun verschiebe ich von der 1 TB, SATA, auf eine 500 GB am gleichen Bus
<Minipluto> also 10MB/s finde ich da trotzdem sehr ungewöhnlich
<bekks> Wenn der Bus dicht ist, ist das noch viel.
<Fussel> da kann man also nicht vergleichen, weil es lauter verschiedene festplatten sind
<Oliver1> Ich frage mich gerade was da gerade noch am laufen ist....
<Oliver1> ahhhh, ich chatte hier mit Pidgin, das war am Freitag nicht so... ;-)
<Oliver1> Pidgin ist schuld
<Fussel> aber ist immer so, am besten sollte n befehl vorgestern ausgeführt sein, wenn man den heut ausgelöst hat :)
<Oliver1> :-)
<Oliver1> Also PC's sind manchmal ein Rätsel
<Fussel> und meistens sind die kleineren platten langsamer als die großen, weil sie älter sind… aber das wird nu eher ot
<ZackZarap> hi
<ZackZarap> kennt sich jemande mit postfix aus? ich versteh gerade die welt nicht mehr...
<bekks> ,frag? ZackZarap 
<iPony> ZackZarap: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ZackZarap> oder ich bin zu doof
<ZackZarap> okok :D
<moritz9876> Ich bekomme keine Software vorschläge wenn ich "apt-get .. install .. " ausführe .. nromaleweise bekommt man ja dann mehrere Versionen der software ect. angezeigt.. kommt bei mir nicht .. was muss ich amchen damit ich dort wieder vorschläge bekomme wenn ich auf die tab taste drücke..
<ZackZarap> Ich bin gerade dabei auf ner VM mit dem Tutorial hier: http://nefarius.at/linux/der_perfekte_mail-server nen Mailserver zu bauen. Ich hab mir meine Domain die ich in Zukunft nutzen will per dns temoprär auf die vm umgelegnt. In den Tutorail steht ja reisen groß und fett das die Domain nicht dem der Virtuellen Domains nicht übereinstimmen soll. Soweit logisch. Heißt das jetzt das ich meine Domain nicht unter postfixadmin eintragen darf?
<k1l> moritz9876: welches ubuntu? welche version: desktop, server etc?
<Robert_Zenz> moritz9876, echt? Ist mir neu.
<ZackZarap> Weil in meinem Log taucht massiver Spam auf: 
<ZackZarap> May 15 22:32:37 aranox postfix/cleanup[12619]: warning: 2D9E4142C73F: virtual_alias_maps map lookup problem for root@aranox.de
<moritz9876> k1l: ist ein Ubuntu 10.04 server .. per ssh auf geschaltete root..
<bekks> Was heisst "geschaltete root"?
<RichyW> Benutze Unity und finde die Einstellung ''Programme beim Herunterfahren merken'' nirgends, hat jemand einen Tipp für mich??
<ZackZarap> wie meinen?
<moritz9876> bekks: also per ssh root@serverip ..
<bekks> moritz9876: Warum ist der ssh login auf den root Account möglich? Welchen guten Grund hast Du dafür?
<ZackZarap> meint ihr mich? das is nicht möglich :D
<bekks> ZackZarap: Wenn wir Dich meinen, schreiben wir "ZackZarap" davor :P
<k1l> moritz9876: bash-completion installieren. und root-login würde ich ausstellen. unter ubuntu nutzt man sudo
<ZackZarap> aaah ich bin irc unerfahren sry :D
<moritz9876> das komische ist ja die normale verfolständigung habe ich .. nur bei apt-get nicht .. da bietet er mir auch garnick install ..?! aber wenn ich den apt-get da gibt es keine verfolständigung ..
<bekks> moritz9876: Hat mein Ubuntu noch nie gemacht sowas. :)
<moritz9876> bekks, k1l: was denn an einer root ssh so schlimm? sind die server standert settings.. :D
<bekks> moritz9876: Sicherheitsproblem.
<k1l> bekks: er meint die vervollständigung in der 2 instanz. ubuntu bietet das, ist aber auf den minimal oft nicht dabei
<ZackZarap> keine ne idee D:
<cyberpala> hallo
<bekks> ZackZarap: Die Meldung bei Dir heisst soviel wie: "ich weiß nicht wohin mit Mails an root@ ..."
<ZackZarap> ah alles klar
<bekks> k1l: Das kann gut sein, ja. Ich installiere eigentlich nur per minimal oder server cd :)
<k1l> bekks: deswegen bin ich als maus-schubser ja auch hier :)
<cyberpala> wie kann man ein minimale ubuntu mit gui installieren, was würdet ihr empfehlen
<bekks> k1l: :D
<Doppelkeks> hey leute
<k1l> cyberpala: alternate cd und dann die minimal installation machen. danach die gui deiner wahl nachinstallieren
<cyberpala> kann mich mit unity nicht so anfreunden , tendiere zu lxde 
<drako> naja ich bleibe mal bis jetzt auf 10.04 
<drako> bis nicht sich 100000 aufregen wegen unity
<drako> :D
<Fuchs> ,ot? danke
<iPony> danke: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<drako> k
<ZackZarap> mhm woran kann das liegen? was ist ein table lookup problem? bedeutet das keine verbindung zum mysql server verfügbar ist? 
<ZackZarap> proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem 
<moritz9876> k1l: die installation warf mir das aus Setting up bash-completion (1:1.1-3ubuntu2) ...
<moritz9876> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<moritz9876> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<moritz9876> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<moritz9876> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<moritz9876> 	LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8"
<moritz9876>     are supported and installed on your system.
<bekks> STOP!
<moritz9876> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<ZackZarap> oO
<bekks> HErrjeh...
<bekks> ,nopaste? moritz9876 
<iPony> moritz9876: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<moritz9876> sry at all :D
<k1l> moritz9876: dann setz deine locales
<moritz9876> k1l: der install und die locale .. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/389516/
<k1l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe xubuntu installiert
<ZackZarap> gz
<bekks> Schön! :)
<moritz9876> k1l: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/389518/ da ist doch irgendwas völlig kaputt .. :(
<monkeyD> aber auf einmal steht nichts mehr im anwendungsmenü
<monkeyD> wenn ich dort drauf klicke steht 
<monkeyD> keine standardanwendung für ...
<monkeyD> wie kann ich wieder meine einträge bekommen ?
<monkeyD> bitte hilft mir
<monkeyD> kennt einer das problem
<monkeyD> oder was man da machen muss ?
<monkeyD> ich habe versucht das anwendungsmenü wieder hin zu bekommen
<k1l> moritz9876: installier mal die pakete language-pack-de       language-pack-de-base  und dann: sudo locale-gen de_DE.UTF-8
<monkeyD> muss ich xfce neu installieren ?
<monkeyD> wieso sind alle einträge auf einmal verscwunden 
<monkeyD> was kann ich da machen ?
<k1l> monkeyD: da sollte nichts einfach so verschwinden. was hast du denn vorher gemacht?
<monkeyD> da stetht "keine standardanwendung >>%5<< gefunden
<ZackZarap> ok scheint keiner zu wissen, schreib ich mal ins forum. mal sehen ob morgen jemand rat. weiß. danke und gut nacht
<monkeyD> k1l: ich habe nur bei office programm ein programm ausgeloggt mehr nicht
<moritz9876> k1l: Generation complete.. autovervollständigung sieht immer noch schlecht aus :(
<moritz9876> k1l: ich danke dir .. nach neu login funktioniert es .. du bist der beste ;)
<k1l> kk
<monkeyD> kennt sich eine mit xfce in ubuntu aus ?
<ring0> gibt es eigentlich eine sys- oder proc-datei, in die die werte aus /etc/default/locale geschrieben werden?
<bekks> monkeyD: Es kenne sich sehr viele mit MEtafragen aus... was willst Du denn wirklich fragen über XFCE?
<bekks> ring0: Nö. Wozu auch?
<monkeyD> bekks; ich habe xfce installiert und habe ienen eintrag aus office programme entvernt
<monkeyD> wenn ich jetzt bei anwendungsmenü gehesteht nur ein panel mit dieser aufschrift
<monkeyD> "keine standardanwendung >>%5<< gefunden
<ring0> bekks, reines interesse. hätte ja sein könne, dass die locales zusätzlich noch irgendwo in einer datei abgelegt werden
<bekks> monkeyD: Kann ich Dir nichts zu sagen, weil ich kein XFCE verwende.
<k1l> monkeyD: "Man muss die Menüdatei /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu manuell auswählen - der Pfad zur Standardmenüdatei ist wohl falsch."
<monkeyD> wie kann ich das machen ?
<monkeyD> ok danke
<monkeyD> geht jetzt wieder
<monkeyD> vielen dank k1l
<k1l> monkeyD: kleiner hinweis am rande: fehlermeldungen kann man wunderbar googlen
<monkeyD> fand ich nicht
<monkeyD> kannst du mir dein ergebnis aus google geben ?
<monkeyD> ich habe wirklich nichts gefunden 
<k1l> monkeyD: der google führerschein ist eher was für den offtopic bereich
<monkeyD> trozdem vielen dank 
<Haasee> Nabend zusammen. Ich habe hier Xfce4 zu meiner Zufriedenheit laufen. Nur ein Problem stört mich noch: Minimierte Programme (Fenster) werden in der oberen Leiste angezeigt. Viel lieber hätte ich die Anzeige in der unteren Leiste, weil dort mehr Platz ist. Hinter welcher Einstellung verbirgt dich diese Fubktion?
<Haasee> 
<Chief> hallo. Habe gerade eine Live-CD in meinem Rechner. Wie kann ich bitte erfahren, ob das ein 64bit OS ist?
<Chief> ist 10.10
<bekks> uname -a eintippen.
<Chief> ok, einen Moment bitte
<Fuchs> uname -m reicht
<Chief> http://pastebin.com/NFjrQhgv
<Funfood> 32bit
<Chief> ok, jetzt sehe ich auch den Fehler. Von der Ubuntu-User habe ich eine CD auf der einen Seite ist ein 64-Bit System, auf der anderen Seite ein 32. Die haben wohl bei der Herstellung was verwechselt
<bekks> Nein.
<Chief> vielen dank. Ich werde die CD mal rumdrehen und neu starten
<Chief> nein?
<bekks> Die haben das so beschriftet, wie jede normale CD. Oben der Text, unten die Daten. :)
<Chief> oh neeee
<Chief> ich bin sprachlos
<Chief> naja, warum auch immer
<bekks> Weil jede CD die Beschriftung nicht auf der Datenseite hat ;)
<Chief> aber rumdrehen muss ich ja doch..
<Chief> ok
<Chief> das war mir neu.
<Chief> dann versuche ich das mal. Danke für den Hinweis
<ppq> ich hab hier ein .pdf, bei dem man ein passwort eingeben muss, um es zu öffnen. das passwort habe ich auch. ich würde das teil nun gern "unlocken", damit ich das nicht mehr jedes mal eintippen muss. wie geh ich das an?
<dadrc> Ich würd es wohl einfach in ein neues PDF drucken
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-07
<bullgard4> Ist der Betriebssystembenutzer polkituser aus Ubuntu 10.04  vielleicht ersetzt worden in Ubuntu 12.04 durch eine andere Softwarelösung, die  u. a. den  Prozess  »polkitd« enthält?
<fsraz> guten morgen, ich versuche gerade php5-curl auf einem unbuntu server 10.04 zu installieren .... mit apt-get install php5-curl bekomme ich allerdings nicht hin .... folgende Fehlermeldung:
<fsraz> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/php5/ubuntu/ lucid/main php5-curl 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2ppa1~lucid
<fsraz>   404  Not Found
<kubine> Title: Index of /nginx/php5/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<fsraz> hat jemand eine idee?
<geser> fsraz: sicher das es das PPA noch gibt?
<fstex> hi, irgendwie hat sich mein irc verabschiedet ...
<fsraz> geser: wie kann ich es denn überprüfen ob es es noch gibt ...
<fsraz> geser: wollte eigtl. nur cURL installieren auf einem ubuntu 10.04 ...
<fsraz> und in jeder anleitung steht man braucht php5-curl :S
<koegs> fsraz: für php5-curl brauchst du kein ppa
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/php5-curl
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package php5-curl in lucid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> Auf meinem Ubuntu-12.04-Computer gibt es ein Programm »IcedTea Web Control Panel«. Wozu ist dieses Programm gut?
<deem> bullgard4: das wird vermutlich das äquivalant zu dem oracle web panel sein, dass mit java mitkommt
<fsraz> koegs: d.h. wie installiere ich dir cURL Erweiterung für php?
<koegs> sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<koegs> aber du musst wahrscheinlich vorher das ppa entfernen
<deem> koegs: s/wahrscheinlich//
<deem> ;P
<bullgard4> deem: Ich google mal weiter, nun zusammen mit Deinen Informationen. --  Danke!
<fsraz> koegs: irgendwie versteh ich gerade auf dem schlauch ... bei sudo apt-get install php5-curl .... bekomm ich ja die Fehlermeldung ... und was meinst du mit PPA entfernen?
<fsraz> -ver
<koegs> fsraz: du nutzt offensichtlich ein ppa für ngnix "http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/php5/ubuntu/"
<koegs> das solltest du mal aus /etc/apt/sources.list.d entfernen
<jan77> guten morgen
<jan77> wie gewöhne ich dem lightdm das nervige trommeln ab, was er seit dem update auf 12.04 macht?
<bullgard4> jan77: Wann trommelt er? Ich glaube, meiner trommelt nicht.
<Funfood> jan77, der sound ist in /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/
<Funfood> systemready oder so heisst er
<jan77> sobald er mir den login screen (voller stolz) präsentiert
<bullgard4> jan77: Und dieses eine Mal nervt Dich? oO
<jan77> Funfood: aber den sound zu löschen ist doch nicht die feine englische art - gibt's da nicht irgendwo einen schalter für?
<Funfood> ne, ich suchte auch schon
<jan77> bullgard4: nein, jedes mal!
<jan77> ist ziemlich peinlich, weil mein laptop irgendwie immer dann ganz laut ist, wenn ich z.b. im zug sitze
<bullgard4> Huch, Du logsgst Dich dauernd ein?
<jan77> bullgard4: ja, hab ich mir früher, als hibernate noch nicht funktioniert hat, so angewöhnt
<jan77> ausserdem: 100% robust hat es zumindest bei 11.10 immer noch nicht geklappt
<jan77> Funfood: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg
<jan77> nicht .../freedesktop/...
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/123759/how-do-i-disable-the-startup-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04-login-screen
<kubine> Title: How do I disable the startup sound in Ubuntu 12.04 login-screen? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<witchdoc> moin
<jan77> koegs: super tip, danke!
<faraway> hi. wie kann ich rausfinden was ubuntu macht wenn ich jetzt schon seit über 15 min beim neustarten nur den ubuntue Schriftzug mit den 5 punkten darunter sehe ?
<jan77> faraway: drück mal ESC
<mnass> moin kennt sich jemand mit gwibber auf 12.04 aus?
<mnass> Ich hab da "leere" tweets - da steht aber im original was drin
<bullgard4> mnass: "Auskennen" ist zu viel gesagt. Aber bei mir funktioniert das Programm. Was meinst Du mit "tweets"?
<mnass> twitter nachrichten - da steht dann nur der Name/nick und sonst nix
<mnass> sehr strange
<bullgard4> mnass: Ich erhalte Twitter-nachrichten.
<mnass> sind nur einige nachrichten
<mnass> nicht alle
<mnass> hast du ubuntu
<mnass> vielleicht ist das nen unity bug
<bullgard4> (Ich verwende aber ein Konto bei Identica.)
<bullgard4> Kann sein. Ja, ich verwende natürlich Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> Aber ich verwende kein Unity, sondern GNOME Shell 3.4.
<mnass> ach ja is ja ubuntu-de lol - ich seh gerade heute werden alle angezeigt
<mnass> mal sehen ob das nochmal so kommt
<Geisinger> Hallo ist es möglich mit ubuntu 12.04 Network load-balancing zu betreiben Gibt es da eine gute Software das ich 2 DSL verbindung (WLAN) benutzen kann.
<TheInfinity> Geisinger: ja, es ist möglich. nein, es ist nicht einfach. :)
<Geisinger> :(
<Geisinger> gibt es kein gutes wiki :P 
 * TheInfinity hat das noch nie gemacht, die google ergebnisse sehen aber machbar aus, aber auch ziemlich hässlich.
<TheInfinity> du wirst das verstehen müssen, einfach copy paste dürftest du vergessen können
<TheInfinity> ist eben ne server spezialanwendung.
<Geisinger> Hört sich sehr schwer an :(
<TheInfinity> ist auch in der nutzung nicht trivial weil du viele regeln für apps erstellen musst wenn du das aufm desktop nutzen willst
<TheInfinity> das ist OS unabhängig problematisch.
<TheInfinity> wie gesagt, viel viel lesen, ist auch nicht mein thema, ich betreibe nur server ;)=
<Geisinger> TheInfinity http://www.shorewall.net/MultiISP.html sieht doch gut aus für mich
<kubine> Title: Shorewall and Multiple Internet Connections (at www.shorewall.net)
<TheInfinity> Geisinger: yep. viel spaß beim einrichten. :)
<Geisinger> Shorewall hat man auch schnell aufgesetzt, vorrausgesetzt der Kernel ist komplett.
<u1_> Hi wie kann ich unter einem anderen user account ein .Private mounten?
<u1_> Hintergrund: Ich habe per ubuntu-one ein .Private verteilt, das allerdings nicht das komplette homeverzeichnis verschlüsselt hat.
<u1_> unter dem anderen rechner hat der gleiche user name aber schon ein verschlüsseltes omeverzeichnis. Daher habe ich dort einen neuen user u1 angelegt, in dessen Verzeichnis ubuntu-one .Private des anderen Rechners synchronisiert.
<u1_> Nun kann ich es per ecryptfs-recover-private auch unter /tmp decrypten, aber das mountet nur ro, ich will die decrypteten Dateien nun aber löschen. Ich möchte das Verzeichnis eigentlichg auch eher unter /home/u1/Private rw mounten, was aber scheitert.
<bullgard4> Wohin ist die Seite http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/remmina umgezogen?
<DreamThief> bullgard4: woher zum teufel sollen wir das denn wissen?
<u1_> Ich habe vorher auch die passphrase unter dem user u1 zugefügt: u1@ubuntu-virtualbox:~$ ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<u1_> Passphrase: 
<u1_> Inserted auth tok with sig [4cn57h4ff16d601] into the user session keyring
<u1_> Inserted auth tok with sig [56h89lmf400895e6] into the user session keyring
<DreamThief> bullgard4: und mit ubuntu support hat das auch nichts zu tun ;)
<u1_> Aber /home/u1/.ecryptfs existiert nicht
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: wie kommst du drauf, das die seite umgezogen ist?
<Frickelpit> und ja, es ist hier in der tat offtpic
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: remmina.sourceforge.net/faq.shtml
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: und wo ist da jetzt erwähnt, dass die seite umgezogen ist?
<DreamThief> Das Wiki ist derzeit einfach nicht erreichbar.
<bullgard4> Da steht ziemlich unten, daß diese Seite für einige technische Informationen nützlich ist.
<DreamThief> Umgezogen ist da nichts, würde ich mal sagen.
<DreamThief> bullgard4: das steht aber nicht, dass sie umgezogen ist. das hast du dir selbst aus den fingern gesaugt ;)
<Frickelpit> es dauert aber die seite ansich wird geladen
<tic66> Hallo, ich möchte auf einem Server auf dem nur die Minimalversion von ubuntu installiert ist, einen Desktop aufbauen. Bisher installiert habe ich xorg, xdm und fluxbox. Nach einem Neustart ist aber kein Prozess davon zu sehen. Was fehlt hier noch?
<Frickelpit> tic66: autsch
<tic66> ?
<Frickelpit> server und gui, das ist nicht gerade eine perfekte kombi
<tic66> ist mir bekannt, ich möchte es aber dennoch mal ausprobieren
<deem> tic66: hoffentlich steht das ding bei dir zu hause
<Frickelpit> dann probier es doch in einer VM
<tic66> kann mir dazu keiner nen Tipp geben wo es hapert?
<TheInfinity> tic66: stichwort runlevel und rc.d . Solltest Du dich als Serverbetreiber ganz dringend mit beschäftigen.
<TheInfinity> tic66: services und init.d wär auch n blick wert
<lex> mahlzeit
<lex> ich hätte eine frage zu dante proxy 
<Guest49661> wird die ursprungs ip mitgesendet ?
<Guest49661> oder sendet dante dann automatisch nur seine eigene ?
<TheInfinity> Guest49661: konfigurationsabhängig.
<Guest49661> ok :)
<Guest49661> wie / wo finde ich dazu ne docu ?
<Guest49661> leider is die auf der dante seite selbst nicht grad wirklich gut
<Guest49661> und google ist hier leider nicht mein freund bei der suche ^
<Guest49661> ^^
<TheInfinity> Guest49661: http://www.inet.no/dante/doc/latest/config/client.html und http://www.inet.no/dante/doc/faq.html sagen schon einiges aus. sieht aber aus wie ne anleitung wo man verflucht viel lernen darf.
<kubine> Title: Dante configuration -- Minimal client configuration (at www.inet.no)
<TheInfinity> Guest49661: musst dich in SOCKS n bissl einlesen. viel spaß :)
<Guest49661> naja grundlegend habe ich das schon :)
<Guest49661> der server beschäftigt mich schon einige zeit :) leider ist mir zu dem thema ip handling noch nix in die hände gefallen
<Guest49661> hm, beim kurzen überfliegen beider links ist da leider nix dabei was mir hilft :/ bei beiden geht es nur um das normale routing, them client vom host durch den proxy abkapseln wird nichtma angesprochen
<Guest49661> *thema
<TheInfinity> Guest49661: ein howto "wie mach ich mich anonym" wirst du da auch nicht finden. da wirst du nur die möglichkeiten der SOCKS config finden. das, was man als serverbetreiber braucht.
<Guest49661> das war mir klar :) aber ich gehe doch davon aus das wenn es die option gibt zwischen proxy und client ip zu senden oder nur eine von beiden, das dies auch angesprochen wird oder nicht ?
<Guest49661> gibts ne möglichkeit zu prüfen welche ip beim empfänger ankommt ?
<Guest49661> bzw was der server sendet ?
<TheInfinity> wireshark
<Guest49661> und dann packet tracking machen ?
<TheInfinity> depends. wireshark ist kein programm was man in 3 sekunden erklärt. google ist da auch gut zum erklären. :)
<Guest49661> ich kenn wireshark :) durfte vor jahren in der berufschule drunter leiden ^^
<TheInfinity> denn gogogo :)
<Guest49661> ich stell grad fest, das ich einfach dämlich bin -.-
<Guest49661> in meiner conf von date steht riesen groß,  eth0 // ip und netzkarte über die alle anfragen raus gehen
<Guest49661> somit hat sich meine frage gelöst :/
<TheInfinity> lesen und so. ;)
<TheInfinity> viel spaß mit dem server. :)
<Guest49661> den wald vor lauter bäumen und so :)  dennoch riesen dank für die freundliche hilfe ;)
<Seymour> Servus
<Seymour> Ich hab hier ein Ubuntu 12.04 mit nachträglich aufgespieltem LXDE Desktop, da find ich nirgends Einstellungen für Bildschirmschoner oder dergleichen
<Seymour> Dennoch wird der Bildschirm alle zehn Minuten oder so abgeschaltet, wenn keine Eingabe erfolgt. Wo stellt man das ab, bitte?
<Seymour> Irgend eine Konfig-Datei zum Eintragen oder so was?
<dadrc> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, benutzt LXDE xfce-power-manager dafür
<dadrc> Sollte sich einfach starten lassen
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du den Menüeintrag willst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xfce4-power-manager#Problembehandlung
<kubine> Title: xfce4-power-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> hi
<Seymour> dadrc xfce-power-manager fand er gar nicht. "xfce-power-manage"
<Seymour>  did you mean:
<Seymour>  Command 'xfce4-power-manager' from package 'xfce4-power-manager' (universe)
<Seymour> ?
<Seymour> Die Anwendung »xfce4-power-manager« ist momentan nicht installiert.
<dadrc> hm, dann ist es nicht installiert
<dadrc> dann machen die das wohl mittlerweile anders
<Seymour> gibts nicht irgendwelche Logdateien, wo drinsteht, wer diese Blackouts verursacht?
<koegs> Seymour: hast du LXDE oder lubuntu-desktop installiert?
<Seymour> lxde
<koegs> in einem standard-lubuntu wird nämlich xfce4-power-manager verwendet
<Seymour> ist aber hier nicht drauf
<Seymour> sagt das Terminal
<dadrc> Hast ja auch nicht lubuntu installiert
<Seymour> rischtisch
<Seymour> gnome-power-manager ist laut Synaptic installiert, lässt sich aber im terminal nicht aufrufen und es gibt auch nirgends einen Startmenüeintrag
<Seymour> powermgmt-base ditp
<Seymour> powermgmt-base dito
<Seymour> pm-utils dito
<leszek> Seymour: mal neuinstalliert das paket ?
<Seymour> welches?
<leszek> gnome-power-manager
<Seymour> mach ich mal, bis nachher
<jan77> gibt es eigentlich eine usb-surround-soundkarte, bei der ohne frikelei gleich mehr als stereo erkannt wird?
<fist> hey, woran kann es liegen, wenn alt+tab nicht funktioniert (das wehcseln zwischen den fenster). ich habe den shortcut bei den einstellungen ueberprueft, dort ist er korrekt gesetzt
<fist> die tasten selbst funktionieren auch, allerdings ist die auswirkung nicht das wechseln zwischen fenstern, sondern ein weiterspringen (nur tab)
<exploitable> Hallo. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit OpenShot? Falls ja, wie verschiebe ich mein Projekt in einen anderen Ordner, ohne dass meine Dateien verloren gehen. Angeblich werden die Pfade zu den Projektdateien nämlich absolut angegeben...
<leszek> exploitable: ja das ist richtig
<juzam> hi
<leszek> du musst die projektdatei mit nem texteditor öffnen und den pfad dort anpassen
<leszek> fist: klingt für mich, dass da evtl. ein anderes programm alt+tab für sich beschlagnahmt hat
<exploitable> Ok, danke. Probier ich mal...
<juzam> hab ne frische precise installation. wenn ich den ubuntu kernel verwende, ist die system load im idle zustand immer so zwischen 0,6 und 1. wenn ich jedoch den entsprechenden mainline kernel verwende, dann liegt die load um die 0 im idle. kann mir jemand sagen, welche unterschiede es zwischen dem ubuntu kernel und dem mainline kernel gibt, bzw. was die ursache sein könnte?
<fist> leszek: wie laesst sich das ueberpruefen? bzw kann ich ein ueberschreiben erzwingen?
<jaha> hallo... wie könnte ich den befehl "netstat -plant | grep 58170" in eine datei ausgeben und zwar dauerhaft
<Fuchs> ein alias setzen dafuer, welches  > dateiname   anhaeng an den Befehl 
<Fuchs> wenn Du die Datei nicht ueberschreiben, sondern etwas anhaengen willst, dann >> an Stelle von > 
<Fuchs> *anhaengt 
<Fuchs> jaha: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias  << da zum Nachlesen, ausprobieren kannst Du es vorher z.B. mit   netstat -plant | grep 58170 > meintollesresultat.txt 
<kubine> Title: alias › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jaha> mich verwundet die zeile im FW log ein wenig: 14:26:00 	DROP_OUTGOINGFW 	green0 	UDP 	
<jaha> 192.168.0.3
<jaha> 	43738 	
<jaha> 64.13.156.134
<jaha> 	58170
<deem> !nopaste > jaha 
<kubine>  jaha: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<jaha> ups sorry das sollte in 1 zeile stehen :(
<Fuchs> das wiederum kann ich dann nicht beurteilen 
<jaha> komisch, dass da ein programm andauern versucht (heute schon ca. 1600 mal) mit einem highport kontakt aufzunehmen und das dann noch per UDP
<jaha> ich erwisch das ding nicht... ich lass nun schon watch -n 0.1 "befehl" laufen und es ist immer noch zu schnell :(
<jaha> was kann ich da noch tun?
<deem> den port blocken und warten, dass ein programm meckert?
<jaha> mach die firewall ja eh
<jaha> es mackert aber nichts :(
<LetoThe2nd> wireshark :)
<LetoThe2nd> jaha: aber so, fürs protokoll: magst du uns bitte mal kurz lsb_release -a und uname -a des betreffenden rechners in ein pastebin schieben? ;)
<leszek> fist: das ist programmabhängig
<BenLue> Gibt es schon die Ubuntu Mobile Version fuer das HTC DHD?
<koegs> nein
<BenLue> koegs also keine Ofiizielle?!?
<koegs> nein
<koegs> Canonical stellt momentan Konzepte von "Ubuntu for Android" vor, alles andere ist nichts offizielles
<koegs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Mobile wird schon lange nicht mehr weiterentwickelt
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Mobile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<BenLue> sry hab mich falsch ausgedrueckt. Ich mein Ubuntu for Android
<koegs> alles noch konzepte
<koegs> bzw. noch weit weg von Alpha-Versionen
<Dirk|2> Hallo@ all, ich habe ein seltsames Soundproblem bei Ubuntu 12, und zwargeht mal der Sound und mal nicht. Soll heißen wenn ich den Rechner neustarte, je nach dem 3 4 oder 5 mal geht es irgend wann. Auffällig ist das bei "ohne Funktion" die dummy ausgabe ausgewält ist und offenbar die eigendliche Soundkarte nicht erkannt wird. Kennt sich hier jemand damit aus und kann mir sagen wie ich am besten vor
<Dirk|2> gehe
<Dirk|2> :)
<Dirk|2> Hallo, ist hier jemand?
<LetoThe2nd> es ist jemand da, vermutlich weiss es nur gerade niemand :P
<nevchen> ne
<Dirk|2> ich hab befürchtet
<Seymour> Da bin ich wieder
<Seymour> Ich ab jetzt gnome-power-manage mal vollständig deinstalliert, nocht wieder gebootet seitdem.
<Seymour> Trotzdem kommen die Blackouts. Kann gpm noch irgendwie resident sein oder heißt das, es muss was anderes sein?
<ScuM666_> hi, wie kann ich die Theme-Änderungen auf default setzen? ubuntu 10.10
<ScuM666_> Gnome 3 Classic
<ScuM666_> die aktive Zeile ist bei mir grau und die würde ich gerne wieder orange haben
<ScuM666_> aktive Zeile/n im nautilus Email-Client etc -Farbe anpassen bzw wieder zurück setzen auf Standart
<mat619> Tag zusammen! Weiß jemand woher Unity Programmicons zieht? Stellarium hatte bei mir ein furchtbar schlecht aufgelöstes Pixmap-Icon. Das habe ich nun entfernt und geplant, gegen ein hochaufgelöstes png zu ersetzen - doch nun bin ich unsicher, wo ich es hineinkopieren muss. 
<mat619> Bei gnome/xfce war das ja kein act, da wusste man ja welches icon theme zum einsatz kommt, aber alle die ich bisher probiert hatte, waren wohl nicht in unitys quellen.
<dadrc> mat619, /usr/share/pixmaps wird normalerweise für theme-unabhängige Icons benutzt
<mat619> dadrc, da dürfen aber auch nur XBFs rein, oder kann ich da auch ein PNG ablegen?
<dadrc> Bei mir liegen da auch haufenweise PNGs, hat bis jetzt nicht geschadet
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich versuche mittels "ifplugd" ein Skript zu starten welches im hintergrund läuft bis das Netzwerkkabel wieder abgezogen wird. Aus dem ifplug skript heraus starte ich mein skript mit "nohup ... &".
<yogg> Aus irgendeinen Grund wird aberdas ifplug skript erst beendet wenn das nohup skript beendet wurde
<yogg> hat da wer ne Idee was ich falsch mache?
<mat619> dadrc, ok dann wird das wohl die einfachste lösung sein. danke!
<yogg> ih habs in einen init script umgewandelt jetzt gehts auch mit ifplug
<srtu> hi, i am using this lib > http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/J/JM/JMUHLICH/Net-IRC-0.75.tar.gz and it seems that ssl ircd isn´ t supportet very well, can someone confirm this, or has a another lib for me to test?
<srtu> ups
<srtu> wrong window, sorry
<ubuntuuselix> Hallo! Ich teste 12.04 64bit auf einer großen SD Karte. Ich habe mir gnome settings installiert. Jetzt fehlt mir aber das Anwendungspanel, um Programme etc. grafisch aufzurufen. Wie bekomme ich das denn an die Kopfzeile geklebt? Ein Rechtsklick über der Kopfzeile macht garnichts.
<ubuntuuselix> Ich komme mit Unity nicht so zurecht
<bullgard4> ubuntuuselix: Welche GUI?
<ubuntuuselix> Ich habe nach dem Abmelden "Gnome" gewählt. Es ist eine Ubuntu Live CD.
<ubuntuuselix> Soll ich mal klassisch oder das dritte "ohne Effekte" auswählen?
<bullgard4> ubuntuuselix: Du kannst eine "Erweiterung" installieren: »GNOME-Menü« oder so ähnlich heißt die.
<ubuntuuselix> Danke, ich suche in apt danach
<bullgard4> Auf einer Live-CD sind die Erweiterungen nicht drauf.
<ubuntuuselix> Ich bin ja online
<nubcake> guten Abend allerseits, hat eventuell jemand einen Rat für mich bezüglich: http://pastebin.com/Pt8BudcJ ? versuche proftpd per apt-get install proftpd , bzw. auch per aptitude install proftpd zu installieren, schlägt aber leider fehl..
<kubine> Title: The following NEW packages will be installed: proftpd-basic 0 packages upgra - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel_> nubcake: Nimm kein Aptitude momentan. (sihe Aptitude-Wiki bei Ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> +e
<nubcake> jokrebel: okay, und was ist mit apt-get, darüber funktioniert's ja auch nicht
<nubcake> ich will ja nicht aufdringlich erscheinen.. aber irgendwie is das seltsam :D
<dadrc> nubcake, mal bitte apt-cache policy psa-proftpd und apt-cache policy proftpd-basic in 'nen pastebin
<nubcake> okay, einen moment
<nubcake> zu psa-proftpd: http://pastebin.com/DrJ7S42C und zu apt-cache policy proftpd-basic: http://pastebin.com/Zk4DdHLi
<kubine> Title: apt-cache policy psa-proftpd psa-proftpd: Installiert: 1.3.3c-ubuntu10.04.bu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> ok, problem ist folgendes: Da ist ein Paket namens psa-proftpd installiert
<dadrc> Kein offizielles Ubuntupaket, scheint zu Plesk zu gehören
<nubcake> oh ok.. 
<dadrc> Das blockiert die Installation
<nubcake> ok, dann guck ich mir das wohl mal genauer an, danke :)
<ubuntuuselix> Hallo! Wenn ich 12.04 installiere von einer Live "CD" auf einer SD Karte, werden dann auch Änderungen gleich mitinstalliert, die ich als Änderungen auf der SD Karte gespeichert/installiert habe? Oder ist das dann erstmal wieder alles weg?
<bullgard4> '~/Downloads$ sudo gdebi teamviewer_linux_x64.deb; ...; apt.cache.LockFiledException: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock ." Wie kann ich den Fehler beseitigen? Synaptic läuft nicht.
<dAnjou> ubuntuuselix: die SD karte wird komplett gelöscht, und dann wird drauf installiert
<dAnjou> ubuntuuselix: im normalfall
<Fuchs> bullgard4: mit lsof schauen, ob etwas auf die Datei zugreift. 
<dAnjou> bullgard4: nutz doch "sudo dpkg -i <paket>"
<dAnjou> (das behebt den fehler aber nicht)
<ubuntuuselix> dAnjou, ich habe eine SD Karte genutzt, dort die "Live CD" draufgepackt und daran Änderungen vorgenommen. Z.B. XChat drauf installiert. Das meine ich. Wird dann bei der Installation auf Festplatte auch gleich XChat mitinstalliert oder wird dann wieder nur eine 12.04 Standardinstallation vorgenommen?
<dAnjou> nein
<dAnjou> das ist nur die standardinstallation
<ubuntuuselix> Mit anderen Worten, keine Energie auf die Anpassung der LIVE-CD verschwenden für Treiber etc. ?
<dAnjou> genau
<ubuntuuselix> Verstehe. Danke.
<basti> da ich nicht weiß, ob dies eher an mozilla oder ubuntu gerichtet sein soll, fange ich einfach mal hier an: gibt es eine möglichkeit die angezeigt anzahl ungelesener mails mit einem rechtsklick "wegzuklicken"? gerade bei imap ist das teilweise sehr nervig. wird auf einem anderen rechner eine mail gelesen, bleibt die anzeige bei thunderbird gleich und man wird die anzeige nur los, wen n man das programm neu startet.
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Das ermittelte /root/.gvfs .
<Fuchs> bullgard4: uhm, wie genau hast Du lsof verwendet? 
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Doch, das hat dann ohne weiteres zum Erfolg geführt. --  Danke!
<bullgard4> Fuchs: '~/Downloads$ lsof -c gedebi'
<bullgard4> Fuchs: '~/Downloads$ lsof -c gdebi'
<Fuchs> bullgard4: die lockdatei pruefen waere besser gewesen ;p 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Das merke ich mir fürs nächste Mal. --  Danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dAnjou> basti: es ist relativ ressourcenfressend, wenn thunderbird alle 5 sekunden den server fragt, ob die mail jetz gelesen ist. deswegen ist das interval etwas höher.
<dAnjou> basti: wenn es überhaupt da ist und du es nicht manuell machen musst
<dAnjou> basti: allerdings sollte ein erneutes abrufen, die sache regeln
<dAnjou> komma zuviel
<basti> dAnjou, nein daran liegt es nicht. auch nach einem erneuten abrufen bleibt die anzeige gleich
<basti> bzw erhöht sich, wenn was dazugekommen ist
<BenLue> hmmm
<dAnjou> basti: vllt. hat der andere thunderbird den gelesen-status noch nich hochgeladen
<BenLue> basti=bastihase?
<basti> die mail selber wird in dem anderen thunderbird auch korrekt als ungelesen markiert, aber die anzeige im unity menu stimmt halt nicht
<basti> BenLue, nein
<BenLue> kk
<BenLue> sind fuer Ubuntu Karmic keine sourcen mehr verfuegbar?
<dAnjou> BenLue: karmic hat schon nen jahr lange keine unterstützung mehr
<BenLue> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/karmic/Release.gpg
<dAnjou> das ist nichmal nen LTS
<BenLue> Ich weis
<BenLue> Ich probier nen bissel mit meinem HTC rum
<dAnjou> damit is die frage doch beantwortet ;)
<dAnjou> geh einen höher und du hast noch n jahr
<BenLue> ist es moeglich andere Sourcen zu adden und upzudaten oder zerschiess ich mir was?
<dAnjou> kannst du kein lucid installieren?
<dAnjou> oder gleich precise
<BenLue> Hmmm
<dAnjou> was machstn da überhaupt?
<BenLue> http://ln-s.net/9vVG
<BenLue> -.-
<kubine> Title: How to Install Ubuntu on Android! | Android+Linux=AndroLinux (at ln-s.net)
<BenLue> dAnjou; ich weis nicht ob Precise auf mein DHD laeuft
<dAnjou> dann nimm lucid
<dAnjou> das ist nur eins drüber
<BenLue> reicht nur source.list anzupassen und ein dist-upgarde?
<dAnjou> keine ahnung
<dAnjou> bring doch das lucid auf demselben weg drauf wie das karmic
<BenLue> naja ich hab mir speziell ne ubuntu.img geladen. Lucid ist doch ne .iso oder?
<BenLue> bzw kann ich mir nur als iso laden
<gandaro_> hi …
<dAnjou> BenLue: hast du mal bis zum ende gelesen?
<gandaro_> seitdem mein laptop abgestürzt ist (akku war leer), kann ich mich nicht mehr normal einloggen
<gandaro_> es liegt wahrscheinlich an ecryptfs
<dAnjou> BenLue: unten ist ein troubleshooting mit *deinem* problem
<dAnjou> -.-
<dAnjou> EOS
<gandaro_> (habe bei der installation mein home-verzeichnis verschlüsseln lassen)
<gandaro_> wenn ich mich anmelde via tty zeigt ls -A nur Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop, .ecryptfs, .Private/ und README.txt
<gandaro_> und mit lightdm passiert nichts
<BenLue> dAnjou ja hab die source.list schon abgeaendert
<gandaro_> gibt es eine chance, das zu reparieren?
<gandaro_> bekomm ich meine daten wieder?
<gandaro_> oder hab ich jetzt gearscht, weil ich mir diese mount-passphrase nicht aufgeschrieben habe?
<dAnjou> BenLue: musst dich wohl an den "entwickler" wenden. oder du kämpfst allein gegen solche problem wie es normalerweise leute tun, die sich solche frickeleien aufbürden.
<BenLue> Was halt komisch ist, wenn ich nen apt-get update machen will bekomm ich nur http://paste.ubuntu.com/974014/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> BenLue, es gibt auch extra eine app dafür https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.galoula.LinuxInstall könnte dich interessieren
<kubine> Title: Linux Installer - Android Apps auf Google Play (at play.google.com)
<travia> hi, Änfänger braucht mal hilfe zum update!
<k1l_> travia: mit ner konkreten frage könnte man konkret helfen :)
<travia> würde gerne ein Update von 11.04 auf 12.04 machen.
<travia> von CD?
<ppq> travia: das geht nur über den umweg 11.10
<k1l_> travia: da wirst du erst auf 11.10 gehen müssen
<BenLue> ring0 danke dir
<k1l_> travia: "überspringen" kann man nur von LTS zu LTS, das wäre dann 10.04 zu 12.04
<ppq> travia: das ist zwar machbar, aber sehr zeitaufwändig. am einfachsten ist backups machen und neuinstallation von 12.04
<travia> hmmm
<travia> die 11.10 hätte ich auch noch auf cd hier
<travia> gibt es beim backup was zu beachten?
<ppq> ja, an alles wichtige denken :)
<travia> oder sogar ein backup tool?
<ppq> !backup > travia 
<kubine>  travia: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<ppq> und !datensicherung > travia 
<ppq> grunz, bin zu blöd heut abend ;)
<steffen_> hallo
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<travia> so hab jetzt mal die 11.10 im Laufwerk.... kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das cd update starte?
<bullgard4>  travia Was meinst Du mit "cd update"?
<ppq> travia: ubuntu sollte die cd erkennen und ein update damit anbieten
<travia> genau das macht es nicht!
<travia> und deswegen bin ich hier :-)
<steffen_> habe gerade mal lsof -Pni laufen lassen und frage mich, warum vlc, xdg-screensafer, xprop und sleep nach hwcdn.net (69.16.175.10) wählen
<ppq> travia: okay, dann hast du wohl die desktop-cd erwischt. das geht nur mit der alternate-cd.
<travia> sehe nur die cd auf dem desktop mit ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<ppq> ja
<travia> ok, dann muss ich den alternate cd download mal starten....
<ppq> das heißt, du musst eh nochmal runterladen, da kannst du auch gleich das online-upgrade machen. oder, wie gesagt, einfacher: 12.04 neu installieren
<travia> mit dsl light nur über nacht möglich:-(
<ppq> wenn du updatest, musst du in jedem fall ~1,4GB runterladen. 12.04 neuinstallation: 700MB.
<BenLue> Ist Jaunty juenger wie lucid?
<ppq> BenLue: nein, älter.
<ppq> *als, btw.
<ppq> jaunty ist 9.04 und wird nicht mehr unterstützt
<BenLue> ok -.-
<travia> das stimmt auch wieder
<BenLue> kann man problemlos von jaunty auf Precise upgraden?
<ppq> lol, nein
<k1l_> BenLue: mit diesem gefummel auf android basis fragst du am besten die jeweiligen communitys der android modder. gerade die treiber versorgung und anpassung an die geräte haben die wesentlich besser drauf
<k1l_> !ubuntu_releases > BenLue 
<kubine>  BenLue: Informationen zu Ubuntu/Releases finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<BenLue> Da ist momentan ICS angesagt
<k1l_> da hat du auch nochmal eine übersicht über die releases
<BenLue> Danke dir k1l_
<gandaro_> Wenn ich `ecryptfs-mount-private' ausführe erscheint: ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly.
<gandaro_> und ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase funktioniert natürlich auch nicht …
<gandaro_> wär ja auch zu schön -.-
<gandaro_> sind dann die daten weg und ich kann neu installieren? habe noch ein backup vom letzten wochenende, wär also nicht so groß, das problem
<gandaro_> Dies setzt allerdings voraus, dass die Datei wrapped-passphrase entweder intakt ist und vorab ausgelesen werden konnte, eine Kopie von ihr existiert und das Passwort, mit dem das Verzeichnis ~/Private bzw. das Home-Verzeichnis verschlüsselt wurde, bekannt sind. Ist das nicht der Fall, ist eine Wiederherstellung der Daten nicht möglich. Die verschlüsselten Verzeichnisse können in diesem Fall nicht mehr entschlüsselt werden!
<gandaro_> danke, tschüss
<gandaro_> gibts bei mir nicht mehr
<jokrebel> gandaro_: Hm - dann solltest Du Überlegungen über Deine Backup-Strategie beziehungsweise die Notwendigkeit von Verschlüsselungen mit in Deinen nächsten Versuch einbeziehn. Sorry.
<gandaro_> es ist alles nur eure schuld! ;)
<gandaro_> fast alles, das ich so verändert hab in der letzten woche ist irgendwo online gelandet ;)
<gandaro_> tschüss
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<PBeck> hi
<chk__> hi
<chk__> ich habe ein problem mit meinen bootable usb stick
<ppq> schieß los, chk__ 
<chk__> bei ein paar von den pcs wird er als sdb1 und bei anderen als sdf1 erkannt
<ppq> ja, das ist variabel
<Fuchs> das ist normal, da wird einfach hochgezaehlt 
<balancer> hi
<ppq> dafür gibt es UUIDs
<chk__> wollte ihn automatisch mit einem skript einbinden. gibts da ne möglichkeit zB wenn sdb1 mountren fehlschlägt dann nimm sdf1
<balancer> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus meiner gpt partition tabelle wieder eine leere msdos tabelle erstelle?
<ppq> !uuid > chk__ 
<kubine>  chk__: Informationen zu UUID finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UUID
<chk__> ah ok danke
<chk__> werds mal versuchen
<ppq> chk__: die gerätedatei (bzw. der link) hieße dann /dev/disk/by-uuid/blablub
<ppq> balancer: das kannst du mit jedem partitionierungsprogramm machen
<chk__> ppq: also mount /dev/disk/by... /mount/usb zb?
<ppq> chk__: ja, beispielsweise. wenn du denn an jedem rechner ein /mount verzeichnis hast, was nicht per default existiert.
<ppq> besser sind unterverzeichnisse (anlegen!) in /mnt
<Velocita> guten abend, ich möchte mit gparted unter ubuntu 12.04 eine weitere "erweiterte partition" erstellen. kann aber nur weitere "primäre partition" erstellen.
<Velocita> wie kann ich eine erwieterte partition erstellen?
<ppq> Velocita: was für eine partitionstabelle hast du da?
<Velocita> wie kann ich die auslesen?
<ppq> 'parted -l' beispielsweise.
<ppq> 'parted -l | pastebinit' um uns das zu zeigen
<ppq> achja, mit sudo vor dem parted.
<ppq> alternativ kann man auch in gparted unter ansicht -> laufwerksinformationen gucken
<Velocita> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407982/ 
<kubine> Title: tabelle › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Velocita> 2 und 3 sollen gelöscht werden
<ppq> du hast doch schon eine erweiterte partition
<Velocita> ja, ich wollte eine 2te erweiterte
<ppq> das geht nicht
<Velocita> denn liegt da der fehler
<ppq> Velocita: lösch doch 2 und 3, vegrößer die erweiterte partition und erstell deine neuen (dann logischen) partitionen in der erweiterten
<Velocita> quasi: windows dateisystem mit erweiterter partition + ubuntu mit erweiterter patition auf einer hdd mit gparted nicht möglich (beide systeme sollen auf die erweiterten zugreifen können)?
<jokrebel> Velocita: Paste doch mal nen Screenshot von GParted. Aber ich vermute, wenn Du die 2 NTFS löschen willst, dass Du dann die erweiterte vergrößern musst und dann freien Platz für weiter logische Partitionen hast.
<ppq> Velocita: nein, so wie du es beschreibst ist das nicht möglich, weil bei einer msdos-partitionstabelle nur eine einzige erweiterte partition existieren kann
<ppq> Velocita: aber ein problem sehe ich darin nicht. mach's einfach so, wie jokrebel und ich empfohlen haben. 
<jokrebel> oder Du löschts die 2 und 3, machst eine neue Primäre draus und is auch gut.
<Velocita> genau, jokrebel, dann muss ich die die ich einzeln haben wollte halt zusammenlegen, problem solved :P
<jokrebel> Velocita: Muss man nicht, kann man. Da Du nicht genauer erklärt hast, was Du _eigentlich_ erreichen willst war das nur geraten.
<smeexs> irgendwie finde ich bei ubuntuOne keine möglichkeit zum abmelden 
<smeexs> war heute bei meinen eltern , die haben auch ubuntuone , und ich wollte mich dort mit meinem zugang anmelden um die fotos runter laden zu können
<lukas-xunubtu> Hallo! Unter Xubuntu 12.04 funktionieren meine Lautstärketasten an der Tastatur, nur ändern sie die Lautstärke des falschen Soundausgangs (HDMI statt Analog out). Analog out ist schon Standard. Wie kann ich das umstellen? Danke!
<jokrebel> !Changinghost > hefeweiz3n
<kubine>  hefeweiz3n: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<tuxatcom> hallo, ich möchte unbedingt ein eigenes OS schreiben wie fang ich am besten an? mit assembler? Ich erhoffe mir dadurch irgendwann einmal meinen pc besser zu verstehen. 
<LetoThe2nd> tuxatcom: als allererstes mit: wechsel nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<tuxatcom> haha :D ok danke
<bullgard4> [Empathy 3.4.1] Wenn ich in der Kontaktliste auf einen Kontakt rechtsklicke, ist der Menüpunkt "Meine Arbeitsumgebung freigeben" ausgegraut. Wie kann ich das ändern?
<umfs> hey
<umfs> gibt es eine lösung, wie unter ubuntu 12.04 der xfce4-power-manager auch ohne freezes funktioniert?
<bullgard4> umfs: Was friert denn ein?
<umfs> der xfce4-power-manager
<umfs> macht sich dadurch bemerkbar, daß der einstellungsdialog sich entweder gar ncht öffnen läßt oder er sich stark verzögert (+ 1 min) öffnet
<umfs> ebenso reagiert die anzeige für den helligkeitsstatus
<umfs> besonders schlimm ist es, wenn sie nicht mehr ausgeblendet wird
<bullgard4> umfs: Vielleicht findest Du Hinweise in /var/log/pm-powersave-log.1
<umfs> keine errors, die pm-utils funktionieren auch
<umfs> zu dem problem gibt es auch schon viele bug-reports, leider ohne lösung :(
<balancer> hat jemand eine idee, wieso meine festplatte unter linux so lahm ist?
<umfs> balancer, kannst su lahm mal genauer definieren?
<umfs> random read, sequential read, nur auf bestimmten dateisystemen?
<balancer> rsync von 1 platte auf sw raid
<balancer> die frage ist ob iostat auf dem raid device nur die summe anzeigt
<balancer> oder das effektiv übertragene
<NTQ> hi. wie kann ich denn geschickt zwei jpgs als zweiseitiges pdf machen?
<smeexs> NTQ musst ein wenig googln bzw ins software center schauen 
<bekks> NTQ: Druck sie jeweils als ein PDF und füge die beiden Dateien dann mit pdftk zusammen.
<NTQ> jo, danke, hab jetzt convert entdeckt. das macht alles in einem schritt
<Fuchs> imagemagick <3 
<hanning> hat jmd ne idee wie die lebensdauer einer SDHC aussieht, wenn auf ihr 24/7 ein linux werkelt?
<hanning> die kombination aus klein, kühl, geräuschlos, billig ist verlockend
<tioan> hanning recht lang wenn du /log /tmp /var/tmp ins ramfs verlagerst
<tioan> nur wirklich schnell ist es nicht
<tioan> ist ähnlich wie mit den cf card damals
<k1l_> also ne CF bekommt man nicht kaputtgeschrieben. wie das bei sdhc aussieht weiss ich nicht. aber so viel schlechter als ne HDD wirds nicht sein. die gehen ja eh genug kaputt
<tessarakt2> boah
<tessarakt2> mein Twitter geht nicht
<tioan> ne cf konnte man auch kaputt bekommen
<tioan> wenns kein microdrive war
<k1l_> der haken an ins ramfs legen ist nur, dass es weg ist wenn mal nen problem auftritt
<k1l_> tioan: sag das meiner CF, die seit 5 Jahren als homeserver fungiert :)
<hanning> hm
<hanning> 5 jahren wären ok, notfalls kauf ichz dann eine neue ;)
<k1l_> also schreibzugriffe reduzieren hilft da aber sicher schon. swappen sollte man vermeiden, etc
<hanning> http://geizhals.at/de/712330
<kubine> Title: Corsair Flash Voyager 32GB, 80/40MB/s, USB 3.0 (CMFVY3S-32GB) Geizhals.at Deutschland (at geizhals.at)
<hanning> oder sowas vllt
<hanning> 40mb/s schreiben klingt sehr nett
<mrkramps> ich habe gerade für 12.04 updates installiert - mitunter thunderbird 12. der krepiert mir beim start jetzt mit einem SIGILL, kann das jemand bestätigen? wüsste gerne, ob das ein lokales problem ist. konfigurationsverzeichnis habe ich bereits umbenannt
<tioan> hanning schau mal nach sata Flash drive oder sata dom
<tioan> das wird in Industrie Rechner genutzt
<hanning> ist das was anderes als die SSDs ausm consumer bereich? scheint mir nicht so
<hanning> ssd ist schon wieder zu groß für mein wunschgehäuse
<hanning> ich muss bei jedem cm abwägen und rechnen ;)
<tioan> hanning kleiner als ne ssd
<tioan> etwas lahmer und günstiger
<tioan> http://www.amazon.de/Kingspec-Modul-KDM-SA-1-001GMJ-praktisch-schnell/dp/B004356JH6
<tioan> sowas zb nur mit mehr speicher
<hanning> hm
<hanning> aber 60€ für 16gb, das ist doch nicht billiger ;)
<hanning> für den preis krieg ich schon ne 64gb SSD ausm unteren preissegment
<tioan> hatte die normalen preise grad nicht im kopf
<tioan> da ich die dinger beruflich einsetz und wir halt recht gute Prozente bekommen
<hanning> ach ok ;)
<tioan> hatte was von 16 gb für 30 € im kopf
<mrkramps> ok, nevermind… mein tb problem hat sich erledigt
<dAnjou> und, sind wir noch ontopic hier?
<[LinuxFan]> grüne schrift in tty1 bis tty9 einstellen ? setterm geht nur einmal bleibt aber nicht so ??
<bekks> Muss man jedes mal neu einstellen, z.B. in der /etc/rc.local
<bekks> Damals fiel das nicht auf - da waren die Monitore aber auch noch grün.
<[LinuxFan]> tty1 bis tty9 möchte es in grüne schrift machen , setterm geht nur einmal es bleibt nicht so 
<ring0> [LinuxFan], bekks hat dir doch schon die lösung präsentiert
<ring0> <bekks> Muss man jedes mal neu einstellen, z.B. in der /etc/rc.local
<ring0> <bekks> Damals fiel das nicht auf - da waren die Monitore aber auch noch grün.
<[LinuxFan]> ring0 internet war weg 
<ring0> ok, kein problem :)
<[LinuxFan]> hast du noch die nachricht im log stehen von beeks
<ring0> [LinuxFan], ich hab eben schon gepostet für dich. direkt über deiner vorletzten zeile
<Guest28981> ist bei einem netbook 32 bit oder 64 bit besser ?? (Grund: Netbook kann 64 bit, ich frage mich allerdings, ob es mit 32 bit nicht schneller wäre, wegen nur 1 gb ram und dem atom doppelkern prozessor)
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-08
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.4] Wie stellt man den Schriftgrad für Gedit kleiner ein?
<balancer> was für eine geschwindigkeit darf man von einem samba share erwarten?
<balancer> 30mb/s ist irgendwie etwas lahm
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.4] Wie stellt man den Schriftgrad der dicktengleichen Systemschrift kleiner ein? siehe z. B. library.gnome.org/users/gedit/stable/gedit-change-default-font.html.de
<deem> bullgard4: afair mit dem gnome tweak tool
<bullgard4> deem: Ich guck mal.
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<bullgard4> Nämlich so: Ubuntu-12.04-GNOME-Shell 3.4 > gnome-tweak-tool > (»«/»Advanced Settings«) > Schriften > »Monospace font«. ( Habe ich eingestellt auf »Ubuntu Mono 8«.)
<W8uiE5> wie kann ich unter kubuntu 10.04 die tastatur auf chinesisch umstellen? menü systemeinstellung->Tastaturbelegung->aktive layouts -> add china fügt in der kontrolleiste ine mini-pr. hinzu. switch ich damit zu chinesisch bekomm ich nach wie vor keine chinesischen symbole wenn ich was tippe.
<fbausch> W8uiE5: ich glaube, du musst IBus installieren...
<W8uiE5> fbausch: also die language packs hab ich nun. was ist IBus_
<fbausch> das ist das Programm, das deine "normalen" Tastatureingaben in CJK-Zeichen umwandelt
<weissbier> ibus ist wirklich cool
<fbausch> wenn du das installiert hast, musst du IBus starten und kannst dann die entsprechende Sprache/den entsprechenden Zeichensatz auswählen
<W8uiE5> ist das das paket ibus-gtk?
<weissbier> und ibus
<fbausch> versuch es erst einmal mit nur ibus (ohne -gtk)
<fbausch> ibus-qt4 sollte wahrscheinlich für dich als Kubuntunutzer interessant sein
<fbausch> ich denke, dass du dann noch ibus-pinyin für die Chinesischunterstützung benötigst (wenn das nicht schon bei der Installation von ibus mitinstalliert wird)
<W8uiE5> ibus war nicht drauf, ibus-qt4 aber bereits installiert. nun installiert gerade ibus-pinyin auch das paket ibus mit. wie aktivier ich das dann?
<fbausch> Alt+F2 -> ibus eintippen -> enter... oder über das Programmmenü
<witchdoc> moin
<W8uiE5> Konsole ibus-daemon gibt nichts auf stdout aus. die tastatur bleibt nach wie vor ohne chin symbole. konsole ibus-setup gibt folgendes fehler: http://paste2.org/p/2013632
<kubine> Title: Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2013632 (at paste2.org)
<W8uiE5> ich log mich mal aus und wieder ein. vielleicht gehts dann. bis gleich
<W8uiE5> neustart hat leider nicht geholfen
<fbausch> W8uiE5: hast du mal geschaut, was passiert, wenn du ibus-gtk installierst... anscheinend schlägt der Start von IBus fehl, weil was von GTK nicht geladen werden kann
<hanning> kennt jmd ein schlankes tool zum messen der hdd-geschwindigkeit? am besten direkt was fürs terminal
<W8uiE5> fbausch: ist nun mitinstalliert. leider bleibt der fehler bei start von ibus-setu derselbe. lese gerade http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriftunterst%C3%BCtzung   Abschnitt IBUS. Ein Menü "System der Tastatureingabemethode" find ich nicht. Ebenso sind die einträge nicht in der .bashrc
<kubine> Title: Schriftunterstützung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<W8uiE5> fbausch: die einträge sind nun in der bashrc. ich meld mich gerad mal neu an.
<deem> hanning: hdparm
<hanning> das hab ich grad an der angel, konnte aber nur -t für READ ausfindig machen
<deem> W8uiE5: so als info. um die bashrc zu laden, brauchst du dich nicht neuanmelden
<deem> hanning: schreiben willst du auch nur selten
<hanning> ich würde es trotzdem gerne testen :)
<hanning> zugriffszeiten wären auch interessant
<deem> wüsste gerade nicht, wie man schreibzugriffe misst
<W8uiE5> http://paste2.org/p/2013648 jemand eine idee?
<kubine> Title: Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2013648 (at paste2.org)
<W8uiE5> deem: ok, danke. 
<hanning> dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/usb-disk/test-file bs=32
<hanning> ach, so einfach kanns sein :)
<W8uiE5> keiner=
<W8uiE5> keiner=
<W8uiE5> s/=/?
<fbausch> W8uiE5: ich habe mal bisschen gegoogelt.. aber anscheinend ist dein Fehler noch nicht bekannt...
<W8uiE5> fbausch: ein paar treffer hab ich schon gefunden, aber bisher hat nichts funktioniert. probiers gerade unter ubuntu. dort bin ich schon mal ein paar schritte weiter. installier nun die sprachen
<W8uiE5> fbausch: so, unter gnome ging alles reibungslos. (-: denke ich werds später nochmal unter kde probieren. hast du gerad noch eine idee wo ich bei den ibus einstellungen unter eingabemethode deutsch finde? ich sehs nicht.
<fbausch> deutsch schreibst du, indem du IBus beendest oder deaktivierst
<rhumbot> hallo. Ich hab probleme mit 12.04 und thunderbird. Das System friert regelmäßig ein wenn ich thunderbird verwende. Ich hab dazu auch Fehlermeldungen gefunden aber keine Korrekturen die ich umsetzten kann ...     kennt jemand den Fehler und kann mir da helfen?
<W8uiE5> fbausch:  ok, danke
<bk_> hi
<bk_> irgendwie schaff ich es nicht, das neuste iso zu laden... der download bricht immer ab, bisher war das eigentlich kein problem
<bk_> benutze chromium, grade auf stop un wieder auf weiter geklickt, jetzt tut sich was, mal sehen was später die md5 sagt ...
<k1l> bk_: das liegt sicherlich an dir bzw deinem setup. eigentlich sind da keine probleme bekannt
<bk_> hm hm, vlt das wlan
<bk_> kann man irgendwo nachgucken wieviele packete im schnitt verloren gehen?
<k1l> mit nem einfachen ping oder ifconfig
<d0x> Hi, mein Hotkey Alt+F10 (Maximieren( geht mit ubuntu 12.04 und gnome classic nicht mehr. Weiss jemand warum?
<k1l> die shortcuts wurden umgestellt bei ubuntu, da alt für das HUD gebraucht wird. wie das aktuell mit maximieren ist weiss ich allerdings beim gnome-fallback nicht
<d0x> Ich glaub ich habs gerade gefunden
<d0x> Ctrl+Super+Up
<d0x> fuer maximieren
<dankobum> unter 12.04 kommt bei mir nach sudo apt-get update folgendes:
<dankobum> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe i386 Packages                                                                              
<dankobum>   404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.30 80]
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<dankobum> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.30 80]
<dankobum> Was kann ich machen, um das Problem zu lösen?
<dadrc> im zweifelsfalls erstmal auf 'nen anderen mirror umstellen
<dankobum> wie?
<k1l> stell mal auf die hauptserver
<k1l> der deutsche scheint da nen knacks zu haben
<dadrc> software-properties-gtk
<dankobum> vielen Dank, jetzt ist es ohne Fehlermeldung durchgelaufen.
<dankobum> sudo apt-get upgrade    lief gerade auch durch, vielen Dank für die Hilfe, alles supi
<kastrophan> Hallo zusammen. Hat schonmal jemand von dem Problem gehört, dass es mit D-Link Netzwerkkarten unter Ubuntu 11.10 Probleme bei der Geschwindigkeit gibt ?
<kastrophan> Die Karte, trotz GBit Geschwindigkeit, geht in einem GBit Netz bis maximal 8MBit hoch.
<kastrophan> Gleiches System, Windows XP, geht bis rund 16MBit
<bk_> hi
<bk_> bei mir gibt es keine usb boot options im bios, gibt es dennoch eine möglichkeit von usb zu booten?
<deem> bk_: kommt drauf an. gibt es denn sowas wie fdd oder usb-hdd?
<bk_> z.b in dem man den grub im mbr auf der primären partition anpasst oder so?
<deem> bk_: den grub anzupassen bringt dir gar nichts, wenn dein rechner vor dem starten des system den usb stick nicht erkennt. das macht es nur, wenn es sowas wie usb-hdd oder fdd kann
<bk_> hm, ich weiß nicht ob es das kann, im bios steht bei den bootoptiojen zumindet nichts von usb
<dadrc> nicht mal "Removable device"?
<bk_> ich guck nochmal nach, bei der gelegenheit auch gleich was ich fürn bios habe... bg
<kastrophan> niemand eine idee, woran es liegen kann ?
<lutscher> servus
<lutscher> smartdimmer segfaultet unter ubuntu 11.04 immer
<bk_> also im bootmenü gibt es einen eintrag fdd, den ich aber nur in seiner position verändern kann
<lutscher> irgendwelche alternativen?
<bk_> bios ist phoenix
<dadrc> bk_, fdd ist normalerweise floppy, also diskette
<bk_> ok - _ -
<sysdef> floppd disk drive, die teile im museum^^
<dadrc> lutscher, Nvidia-Grafikkarte?
<lutscher> so richtig
<bk_> achja diese dinger mit denen man musik machen kann o.O
<dadrc> lutscher, angeblich Treiberproblem. Welche Version der Treiber hast du?
<bk_> tja dann siehts schlecht aus mit usb-boot oder?
<dadrc> Sieht so aus
<bk_> :,(
<lutscher> dadrc: 173er
<ulrich> Hallo zusammen!
<bk_> naja neues netbook kommt morgen, damit sollte es ja auf alle fälle gehen.. brauch den multiboot eh nur für das ding^^ aber wollt ihn schonmal ausprobieren hehe
<dadrc> lutscher, könntest mal nvclock probieren
<dadrc> angeblich hat das mittlerweile auch Support für Helligkeit
<chk> hi
<ulrich> Seit dem Distri-Update auf 12.04 bekomme ich von evince sehr mangelhafte Ausdrucke. Konkret ist die Auflösung sehr grob gepixelt. Das gleiche PDF-Dokument mit Okular gedruckt ist o.k.
<chk> weiß jamend wo die konfiguration des networkmanagers gespeichert werden?
<lutscher> dadrc: ah, ok, danke; werde ich probieren
<dadrc> chk, systemweite Konfiguration in /etc/NetworkManager
<chk> thx
<chk> dadrc: da finde ich nur Kabelnetzwerkverbindung 1, habe aber im GUI 2 Kabelnetzwerkverbindungen stehen...
<wylde-child> ich habe gerade den tipp bekommen, bezüglich Bildschirmhelligkeit, nvclock zu benutzen
<lactoserum> Kurze Frage: Muss man OpenSSH-Keys für Dropbear iwie konvertieren?
<chk> habe das System geklont und auf dem anderen PC wurde dann eine zweite Verbindung angelegt...
<wylde-child> aber es kommt trotzdem segmentation fault
<bk_> cool, surfen über mein handy geht oob, braves ubuntu, das netbook kann kommen :)
<dadrc> wylde-child, der Typ hier sagt, mit etwas älteren Treibern geht es bei ihm wieder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971612
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] nvclock/smartdimmer segfault on new nvidia drivers - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<wylde-child> ok
<Arcardy> Kann man ubuntu als Router Software benutzen?
<deem> sicher
<Arcardy> Welche Pakete brauche ich dafuer?
<LetoThe2nd> Arcardy: guckst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router und im dazugehörigen baustelle-artikel :)
<kubine> Title: Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bk_> könnte man auf einem android phone auch ne bootable partition anlegen, ohne den betrieb weterer 'daten-partitionen' auf dem phone zu beinträchtigen?
<Arcardy> Wie kann ich im Terminal die autovervollstaendigung dauerhaft anmachen?
<bk_> oder bootet dann am ende mein mobiel die lin partition wenn ich es einschalte^^
<lun4tic> weiß hier jemand welche Pakete für den Unity Launcher da sind? will mir die Quellen mal ansehen
<Arcardy> Bk Nein, wenn du die sdcarte partitionierst nicht
<jokrebel_> bk_: Das wär vielleicht besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder gleich in ##android aufgehoben, oder?
<Arcardy> Ich hab ubuntu auf meinem Android :)
<bk_> naja ich will ja ubuntu booten ;), aber jo whs wäre es das ...
<bk_> und weg isser
<bk_> kommt mit in die liste von letzten worten^^, so ich geh mal ot besser^^
<Arcardy> Ich hab ubuntu auf meinem Android :)
<LetoThe2nd> Arcardy: wir sind alle stolz auf dich, aber magst du bitte trotzdem deinen link in ordnung bringen? oder uns aus dem autojoin nehmen bis er wieder stabil ist? danke.
<jokrebel> Flash63: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<Flash63> ich komme nicht mehr in den Teamchannel jokrebel
<jokrebel> Was ist das für ein Kanal? Und warum kommst Du dann auch hier ständig rein und wieder raus? (Hat doch damit vermutlich nichts zu tun?)
<Flash63> xchat baut bei Start normalerweise aut. eine Verbindung hierhin und zu #ubuntuusers-team auf jokrebel
<ring0> Flash63, ich nehme mal an, dass du das keyword angegeben hast?
<Flash63> ja, habe das jetzt schon mehrfach geprüft - ich glaube der Channel wird momentan nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> Flash63: Wärend Deiner Versuche, _dort_ wieder reinzukommen (scheint Passwortgeschützt) wär es aber nett, uns derweil aus dem autoconnect zu nehmen, wenn Du schon meinst dass reboot oder neustart des Programms hilfreich sein kann. Danke.
 * Flash63 macht das mal
 * Flash63 hat das Problem anscheinend gefunden - falsche Porteinstellung für freenode.net jogrebel
<ring0> Guest69488, so, wie sieht denn dein problem aus?
<Guest69488> einen Moment bitte ring0
<ring0> Guest69488, wenn du eine konkrete fehlerbeschreibung gibst, kann dir bestimmt jemand hier helfen. auch in deutsch ;)
<Guest69488> ja bestimmt
<Guest69488> danke
<Guest69488> vorgestern hatte alles wunderbar funktioniert und ich war begeistert -die distri ist ubuntu studio 12.04-gerät ist ein samsung telefon - - Problem: ich verbinde das telefon mit dem rechner und ich höre nur einen Gong und mehr nicht,keine weitere Reaktion des Systems (vorgestern hatte es problemlos funktioniert)
<Guest69488> ich weis leider nicht was ich selber geändert haben soll damit es nun  nicht mehr funktioniert
<ring0> Guest69488, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das gerät per usb angeschlossen hast. kannst du uns die ausgabe von lsusb pasten?
<Guest69488> welche informationen sind noch nöhtig um das "Problem" besser zu lösen zu können ?
<Guest69488> sicher
<ring0> Guest69488, am besten natürlich in einen paste-service und nicht hier in den channel
<Guest69488> ja der paste service- wo könnte ich dafür eine Beschreibung finden bitte ? - danke
<ring0> !paste > Guest69488 
<kubine>  Guest69488: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<jens__> einfach auf der Kommandozeile "nopasteit" eingeben, Text pasten, Strg-D drücken :-)
<Guest69488> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408007/ <- allerdings ist es kein Galaxy S II
<kubine> Title: Telefon Usb-Verbindungsproblem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Guest69488, dein gerät wird demnach erkannt, auch die typenbezeichnung nicht ganz stimmt.
<Guest69488> sieht so aus und mehr nicht gestern klappte alles problemlos (funktion)
<ring0> was fehlt dir denn?
<Guest69488> natürlich habe ich vorgestern nichts nachgeprüft
<Guest69488> wenn ich ehrlich bin , die Anzeige in thunar damit ich Dateien auf den stick verschieben kann
<Guest69488> der stick wird leider nicht als laufwerk dargestellt
<Guest69488> ok statt stick cnmemory card
<Guest69488> ich bin mal gespannt ob mein Besuch nichts negatibves nach sich zieht
<ring0> Guest69488, also, ich nutze thunar nicht. allerdings sollte dieser auch in der lage sein, usb-medien automatisch zu mounten, damit du sie als wechseldatenträger nutzen kannst
<Guest69488> dies hatte er gestern gemacht , im system ist es auch so eingestellt das jedes medium automatisch  gemountet wird
<ring0> Guest69488, also in diesem menü http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/25/21/Datentraeger.png einen reiter weiter links?
<Flash63> vielleicht so http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/4326152/ Guest69488
<kubine> Title: Galaxy 5800 per USB in Ubuntu 12.04 als Laufwerk einhängen › Synchronisation von mobilen Geräten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest69488> einen reiter weiter links? <- rechts habe ich eingestellt das es/er automatisch geöffnet werden soll
<ring0> Guest69488, ansonsten könntest du mal in /var/log/syslog sehen. dein telefon abziehen, kurz warten und wieder reinstecken. die ausgabe könntest du wieder hier posten.
<Guest69488> ring0: das telefon ist ein Samsung S5260 Star II
<Guest69488> ring0: ich poste die Ausgabe gerne unter paste  allerdings ist doch sicher nur ein teil notwendig, wonach sollte ich denn schauendamit nur das notwendige überführt wird ?
<k1l_> Guest69488: mal ganz einfach gefragt: ist das ein android?
<Guest69488> nein das hatte noch kein android
<k1l_> kommt wenn du es ansteckst die abfrage ob du es als usb.medium, gar nicht oder als samsung tool dingsbums mounten willst (auf dem telefon)?
<Flash63> das ist kein Android-SP, hat dieses Samsung-BS (bada) k1l_
<Guest69488> k1l_: die datenübertragung ist per gprs oder edge möglich 
<Guest69488> es ist ein älteres telefon
<Guest69488> oder technisch nicht auf dem neusten stand
<Flash63> hast Du ganz oben in der Statusleiste des SP ein USB-Symbol? Guest69488
<Guest69488> k1l_: es kommt gar keine an frage nur ein gong aus dem telefon
<k1l_> Guest69488: ok, bei dem kenne ich mich dann nicht so aus
<Flash63> zieh die Statusleiste mal auf Guest69488
<Guest69488> ja, das usb ist da allerdingssehe ich dide ganze zeit ein verbunden bild (Bildschirmschoner?)- das usb zeichen ist sort ganz oben in der leiste
<Guest69488> genaud as hatte ich versucht, so steht es ja in dem post. leider funktioniert das nicht
<Flash63> da ist normalerweise ein kleiner Pfeil abwärts in der Mitte Guest69488
<Guest69488> richtig flash, ok ich kann sie öffnen
<Guest69488> ich sehe die optionen  wlan bluetooth und stumm
<Flash63> schau mal im Menü unter Einstellungen - Verbindungen - USB - Speicher Guest69488
<Flash63> das muss erst aktiviert werden, meine ich Guest69488
<Guest69488> das hatte ich vorhin gemachtr, dort wird mir mitgeteilt das der usb speicher verbunden ist (speicher gibt esw dort nicht ich hatte usb extras gewählt
<lars__> Hey
<lars__> Hier ein Screenshot von meinem desktop http://h9.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2012hjy4r.png
<Guest69488> Flash63: ist aktiviert, da verbundnen
<Guest69488> gibt es hier eine verinfachung um die namen richtig einzutippen (schneller?)
<Guest69488> vereinfachung
<lars__> Tab
<lars__> tabulator
<Guest69488> wie mache ich das mit dem tab lars__ ?
<lars__> Einfach 
<lars__> zb la tippen und dann auf TAB
<Guest69488> lars__, 
<Guest69488> ok super danke
<Akallabeth> wo bekommt man mehr vorlagen für Calligra STage her?
<Guest69488> Flash63, hattest vorhin meinen kommentar mitbekommen ?
<Akallabeth> guten Abend
<Guest69488> Guten Abend Akallabeth 
<Flash63> doch, habe ich. Bin parallel noch im Forum aktiv. mehr fällt mir zu dem Thema momentan allerdings nicht ein Guest69488
<ring0> Guest69488, paste doch mal die syslog nach dem abziehen, warten und wieder reinstecken. sagt bestimmt jemandem etwas. ich muss leider auch weg
<Flash63> Du kannst die Ereignisse mitschneiden wenn das Handy angeschlossen wird und anschließend pasten Guest69488:
<Guest69488> dankeschön Flash63 
<Flash63> udevadm monitor  >> usbevent.txt
<Flash63> die Ausgabe ist dann in usbevent.txt Guest69488
<Guest69488> Flash63, zu teil 2 (wie mache ich das denn ?)
<jokrebel> kubuntu: (alias lars__) und was sollen wir mit Deinem Screenshot?
<kubuntu> Ich wollte nur sagen
<kubuntu> dass ubuntu 12.04's Unity viiiel besser ist
<jokrebel> kubuntu: Danke. Aber Smalltalk bitte besser nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic plazieren.
<Flash63> also Befehl im terminal eingeben wie oben gezeigt, Handy anschließen und die Ausführung dann mit Strg+C abbrechen Guest69488
<Noobuntu81> kennt jemand eine software mit der man seinen Bildschirm als video aufnehmen kann?
<Flash63> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts Noobuntu8
<Guest69488> ring0, oder Flash63 hier der link http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408022/ 
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest69488> oder kubine s.o.
<Flash63> schau mal bei 19:20:35 Guest69488
<Guest69488> klasse Flash63, danke wie finde ich den den Speicherort von usbevent.txt ?
<Guest69488> locate und find helfen mir leider nicht weiter
<Flash63> liegt in deinem /home/benutzername Guest69488
<Guest69488> oha 
<Guest69488> danke
<Flash63> 19:23:13 hast Du auch gesehen  Guest69488
<Guest69488> moment bitte
<Guest69488> Flash63, ich glaube das ich es nun nicht mehr sehen kann (dieser teil ist bei mir nicht mehr vorhanden
<Noobuntu81> servus
<Guest69488> Flash63, als ich vorhin mal drüberschaute , kam es mir vor als könne er es aus einem nicht bekantem grund nicht verwenden
<Noobuntu81> ich hab das problem das wenn ich videos abspiele so verzerrungen zustande kommen..
<Noobuntu81> hier kann man das sehen:
<Noobuntu81> http://tomsen.bplaced.net/test.webm
<Noobuntu81> weiß jemand da Rat?
<Flash63> udevadm monitor  > usbevent.txt - also Befehl im terminal eingeben, Handy anschließen, Sekunde warten und die Ausführung dann mit Strg+C abbrechen Guest69488
<Guest69488> ok danke,hoffentlich hab ich es jetzt
<Noobuntu81> selbst wenn ich fenster verschiebe oder strecke taucht das problem auf
<Guest69488> Flash63,  pste oder privatnachricht ?
<Guest69488> paste
<Flash63> kannst Du natürlich auch ohne Umleitung verwenden - kein PN Guest69488:
<Guest69488> ok,geschlossen
<Guest69488> Flash63, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408027/
<kubine> Title: udevadm monitor › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> Verbindet sich als ttyACM0 (serielle Schnittstelle) für die Nutzung der GPRS-Verbindung und nicht als Datenträger Guest69488
<fedcab> Hallo, ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Dell U3011. Und stelle fest, daß irgendwie diemaximale Auflösung des virtuellen Bildschirms von Ubuntu 2560x2560 Pixel ist. Kann man das ändern?
<fedcab> Ich habe nämlich noch einen kleinen 20 Zoll mit 1600x1200 Pixel danebenstehen.
<Guest69488> das habe ich auch gesehen,es soll sich auch nur als datenträger verbinden, da ich nur den datenträger verwnde
<Guest69488> verwende
<Guest69488> Klingeltöne,Musik...
<Flash63> da ist also irgendwo in den Einstellungen des handys der verbindungstyp nicht richtig eingestellt Guest69488
<Flash63> Internetfreigabe ist aktiv Guest69488
<Guest69488> uih uih uih wie kannd as denn sein? ?  vorgestern ohen probleme heute gar nichts / keine reaktion ? sehr komisch
<Flash63> behaupte ich mal ;-) Guest69488
<Guest69488>  Internetfreigabe ist aktiv da ich gestern eine Bild versenden mußte
<Flash63> aha Guest69488
<Guest69488> ansonsten wie jetzt ist esd offline
<sdx23> fedcab: sicher kann man. Entsprechender Eintrag in der xorg.conf hilft.
<Guest69488> nun weiter im text, das war ja privat
<sdx23> fedcab: genaueres mitunter da: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution - die entsprechende Section(also screen) reicht aus.
<kubine> Title: X/Config/Resolution - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Guest69488> Flash63, was kann ich denn noch tuen damit ich das Rätsel lösen kann
<Guest69488> ist jemand hier der mir weiterhelfen könnte mein verbindungsproblem (usb)  zwischen Telefon und PC Ubuntustudio12.04 zu lösen
<Guest69488> ok danke an alle die mir bisher weitergeholfen haben
<jokrebel> Guest69488: Ubuntustudio ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere kein offzieller Ubuntu-Ableger und hat sogar nen eigenen Kanal.
<jokrebel> Super! Nochmal fragen und dann schnell gehn…
<Flash63> Fehler war doch sogar ersichtlich - Einstellungssache des Handys jokrebel
<lun4tic> öhm... liegt das am HUD oder warum hab ich in Gimp 2.8 keine funktionierenden Tastaturkürzel mehr ?!
<Noobuntu81> ich hab das problem das wenn ich videos abspiele so verzerrungen zustande kommen..hier kann man das sehen: http://tomsen.bplaced.net/test.mp4 weiß jemand da Rat?
<jokrebel> Noobuntu81: Seh da nur ein kleines Dreieck.
<Noobuntu81> da sind ganze horizontale Linien..
<Noobuntu81> die irgendwie verzerrt dargestellt werden
<jokrebel> Noobuntu81: Nö. Schwarze Seite mit gan kleinem grauen Dreieck
<jokrebel> +z
<Noobuntu81> also wenn ich den Link aufrufe kann ich ein video sehen
<Noobuntu81> benutzt du auch firefox als webbrowser?
<Noobuntu81> ich kann davon leider keine screenshots machen...
<hdp> Keine Störungen im Video zu sehen.
<Noobuntu81> da sind die Verzerrungen nicht drin
<Noobuntu81> lol^^
<Noobuntu81> wahrscheinlich seh nur ich das
<Noobuntu81> weil wenn ich screenshots mache sind da auch keine verzerrungen auf den Bildern
<Noobuntu81> aber die sind wirklich da..^^
<jokrebel> Brille putzen? *duck*
<Noobuntu81> ich hab adleraugen^^
<Noobuntu81> ich weiß wirklich nicht ich euch da einen beweis schicken kann
<dadrc> Ich tippe auf Tearing
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, Grafikkarte, Treiber?
<Noobuntu81> dadrc:  12.04, Geforce GT 330M, NVIDIA Version: 295.40
<dadrc> Unity?
<Noobuntu81> ja
<dadrc> Noobuntu81, probier mal das hier: http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-fix-video-tearing-with-compiz.html
<kubine> Title: How To Fix Video Tearing With Compiz | Ubuntu Root (at www.ubunturoot.com)
<Noobuntu81> dadrc: das Problem habe ich ständig
<Noobuntu81> auch wenn ich die Fenster nur verschiebe
<Noobuntu81> kommen diese Linien zustande
<dadrc> Mach das da mal
<Noobuntu81> ok
<Noobuntu81> dadrc: der Link ist ein wenig veraltet die Einstellungen die dort beschrieben werden sind nicht mehr möglich
<Noobuntu81> aber ich glaube ich habe das problem entdeckt
<Noobuntu81> das problem ist dass ich 2 Monitore habe
<Noobuntu81> einer ist zusätzlich am laptop angeschlossen
<Noobuntu81> Sync to VBlank ist aktiviert
<Noobuntu81> aber unten in den NVIDIA Server Settings steht folgendes
<Noobuntu81> Sync to this dispay device:
<Noobuntu81> - Sony Flatpanel
<Noobuntu81> - VE247
<jokrebel> Noobuntu81: Enter ist _kein_ Satzzeichen.
<Noobuntu81> ich kann nur eins anklicken
<Noobuntu81> heißt es dass ich nur auf einem Monitor die Sync aktiviert habe?
<Arsimael> nabend
<dadrc> Naja, Compiz nur mit einem Monitor völlig synchron sein, welches das sein soll, kannst du da auswählen
<Arsimael> ich hab ein kleines Problem bei einem batchscript- Hat evtl jemand erfahrung mit dem automatisierten hochladen auf einen ftp server?
<Noobuntu81> ja hab mir jetzt den größeren ausgesucht..^^
<Noobuntu81> schade dass es nicht auf beiden geht
<Noobuntu81> eben restart..
<solcero> hi, ich versuche html code zu grepen, problem ist das grep nicht greift und ich immer den kompletten code bekomme. zeile=$(wget $link1 2>&1 -O -| grep -i "test")
<solcero> jemand ne idee warum?
<dAnjou> solcero: was machstn da?
<dAnjou> und warum?
<balancer> kann mir mal jemand helfen? ich bekomm mit samba max 60mb/s 
<balancer> da sollte doch mehr gehen?
<solcero> dAnjou: ich möchte gerne wissen ob meine Webseiten gepflegt werden ohne jedesmal nachzugucken 
<solcero> dAnjou: hast du ne idee warum grep nicht greift ?
<geser> solcero: d.h. du kriegst einen Treffer?
<Lorphos> Mein Server den ich heute mit ubuntu 12.04 aufgesetzt habe hängt sich gelegentlich auf.. gibts da bekannte kernel probleme? eventuell bei erhöhter netz oder HDD aktivität?
<geser> solcero: sind da überhaupt Zeilenumbrüche?
<geser> solcero: ansonsten sieh dir mal die Option -o von grep an (Print only the matched (non-empty) parts of a matching line [...])
<dAnjou> Lorphos: 12.04 is gefühlt gestern rausgekommen. du solltest damit keinen server betreiben.
<solcero> geser: Ok danke mach ich
<deem> hi. ich hab hier ein ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server. Mit "ip a" zeigt er mir eth2 und eth3 an. Wei bekomme ich die weg, damit er wieder automatisch eth0 und eth1 zuweist?
<geser> deem: eth0 und eth1 gibt es momentan nicht?
<Lorphos> also das problem ist offenbar das der server einfach nicht mehr übers netz erreichbar ist, d.h. auch keine pings etc. im Log habe ich noch nichts gefunden (insbesondere kernel log). soft-reboot (ctrl+alt+del) geht dann aber normal
<deem> geser: richtig
<geser> passt die udev-Regel, die die Netzwerk-Devices anhand der MAC durchnummeriert noch?
<geser> in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<deem> geser: da steht eth0 bis eth4 drin. jeweils mit einer anderen mac
<deem> liegt wohl daran, dass die hw getauscht wurde
<geser> ja
<deem> geser: ich lösche einfach die ersten beiden einträge und benenne die letzen beiden in eth0 und eth1 um?
<geser> genau
<deem> ok. danke
<deem> geser: irgendwas scheint da noch mehr kaputt zu sein. ifup meldet bei den eth devices "error while getting interface flags: no such device"
<geser> haben die schon die neuen (alten) Namen oder noch eth3/4?
<deem> immernoch eth3/4. ich schätze mal, damit der die neuen übernimmt muss ich neustarten
<geser> dürfte das beste und einfachste sein
<deem> ich wollte das ding zwar eigneltich nicht mehr rebooten, aber ok
<geser> es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit, die Netzwerkinterfaces im laufenden Betrieb umzubennenen, aber da ifup/ifdown seine eigene Statusdatei pflegt, dürfte es danach leicht durcheinander sein, welche Interfaces up sind
<deem> naja... es ging mir mehr darum, dass das teil dazu neigt einfach herunterzufahren, anstatt zu rebooten
<deem> aber das scheint gefixed worden zu sein
<Lorphos> habt ihr ne idee wie ich das problem einkreisen kann? hab keinerlei logausgaben. es ist einfach von einen moment auf den anderen nicht mehr im netz erreichbar
<deem> geser: perfekt. kaum heißen die dinger nach einem reboot wieder eth0 und eth1 krieg ich auch wieder netz. danke
<guntbert> Lorphos: hast du ihn zu Hause oder remote?
<Lorphos> ist remote. ist ein RTL8139, alter server, der lief aber gut bis heute mittag mit debian lenny
<Lorphos> also er läuft ne weile.. und dann ist schluss
<Lorphos> kann sein dass es getriggert wird sobald etwas mehr traffic passiert.. zumindets habe ich nen rsync gestartet und erst danach passierte es erstmalig
<guntbert> Lorphos: und auch hier: bitte nicht cross posten :-) - könnte es sein, dass das ein hardware Problem ist?
<Lorphos> guntbert: achso
<Lorphos> also gegen hardware-problem spricht dass die kiste bis heute mittag super lief.. 300 tage uptime etc
<p01nt3r> hw-problem kann jederzeit auftreten.
<Lorphos> p01nt3r: was für ein hardware-problem soll das sein?
<solcero> gibt es ne möglichkeit bei grep zu bestimmen wieviel Zeichen nach dem match angezeigt werden sollen ?
<Lorphos> solcero: klar was genau für nen match meinst fu?
<deem> solcero: ja, mit "-A<anzahl der zeichen>"
<geser> deem: das gibt nicht Anzahl Zeichen, sondern Anzahl Zeilen aus
<deem> sry. zeilen muss das heißen, nicht zeichen
<deem> geser: genau =)
<Lorphos> solcero meinst du zeilen oder zeichen?
<geser> solcero: sollte mit einer passenden Regex machbar sein: match.*{n}
<solcero> zeichen nicht zeilen :)
<Lorphos> solcero: du müsstest das pattern entsprechend anpassen und dann grep -o benutzen
<geser> wobei du dann grep -e nehmen solltest oder \{ bzw \} statt { und }
<Lorphos> das zeigt nur den match, nicht die ganze zeile
<Lorphos> z.b. grep -o -e 'hey….' file müsste "hey" und die 4 zeichen danach zeigen
<solcero> ok teste ich durch danke für die hilfe
<p01nt3r> Lorphos, das war nur ein hinweis darauf, dass sowas jederzeit auftreten kann, weil du meintest, "dass die kiste bis heute mittag super lief".
<geser> ich sehe gerade ich habe da einen Fehler in der Regex: es muss "match.{n}" heißen (wobei n für die Anzahl der Zeichen steht)
<Lorphos> p01nt3r ja klar
<p01nt3r> Lorphos, und dass "heute mittag" aus der sicht schon ewig her ist.
<Lorphos> naja aus meiner sicht spricht alles für nen kernel problem.. vielleicht auch nen firewall problem oder sowas aber iptables war nicht mal installiert
<balancer> kann mir jemand helfen bei lahmem samba?
<apollo13> wenn du ne konkrete frage stellst vlt
<balancer> apollo13 ich komm immer nur auf max 60mb/s
<balancer> da sollte doch mehr drin sein?
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<apollo13> was willste denn mehr?
<balancer> ähm eher richtung 100?
<apollo13> hast du jumbo frames aktiv?
<balancer> sollte eigentlich
<apollo13> hast du ordentliche hardware und ordentliche platten?
<balancer> raid bringt 260mb schreiben
<balancer> und am anderen rechner ne ssd
<apollo13> sollte eigentlich ist uninteressant
<balancer> switch ist ein hp 24port gbit managed
<apollo13> relevant sind nur echte daten
<balancer> alles intel karten
<balancer> also mit rsync sinds rund 200
<apollo13> 200mb/s? 
<apollo13> das wäre sehr interessant ;)
<apollo13> zeig mal jumbo frame settings und iperf
<ThreeM> gbnetzwerk und 60mb/sek sind doch gut?
<apollo13> und lsb_release -a von den rechnern
<ThreeM> also guter schnitt
<apollo13> klar
<ThreeM> 100erreichste ej nie
<apollo13> och
<ThreeM> wenns 75 sind wäre das bombastisch
<apollo13> uhm da geht schon mehr
<apollo13> ich kann dir ca 93 von meinen maschinen geben ;)
<ThreeM> aber nich mit nem ethernet gb link
<ThreeM> naja je nachdem wie groß das netz is :)
<apollo13> sondern?
<apollo13> natürlich über gb 
<balancer> gb?
<ThreeM> gigabit
<ThreeM> apollo13 das hab ich nichtmal hinbekommen per direktem link :)
<balancer_> ja klar hab ich gbit und nicht 100mbit karten...
<apollo13> ThreeM: dann machst du was falsch ;) http://dpaste.org/6GXLm/
<kubine> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #199625 (at dpaste.org)
<apollo13> balancer_: wie gesagt ich warte noch auf den output von den gefragten commands
<ThreeM> naja, vielleicht is mein ralink chipset nich der geilste ;)
<balancer_> sorry bin wohl etwas früh geflogen
<balancer_> welchen kommand möchtest du?
<apollo13> ThreeM: lol
<apollo13> balancer_: beweis dass jumbo frames auf allen beteiligten karten und dem switch aktiv ist, iperf zwischen den zwei rechnern und lsb_release -a von den dingern
<apollo13> ThreeM: spaß am abend vertreibt die sorgen von morgen :)
<ThreeM> hehe
<ThreeM> aber 93mb ist wirklich ne ansage
<apollo13> ThreeM: aber um dich zu beruhigen, das ist die schnellste verbindung die mir einfiel, und die ist in der tat full duplex direkt zwischen 2 servern über 20cm kabel ;)
<balancer_> ähm iperf bringt genau 0 ausgabe
<balancer_> oder muss ich da entsprechend lange warten?
<ThreeM> weil bei uns auf der arbeit is 75ms so standard ist, 85 absolutes max.... dann schwitzen die switche ;)
<apollo13> du hast dir die manpage angeguckt? iperf selbst tut gar nix
<balancer_> iperf -c <ip>
<balancer_> so wie in deinem nopaste
<apollo13> naja und du hast auf der anderen seite hoffentlich nen server rennen der auf iperf requests antwortet?
<balancer_> normale win box?
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> wohl kaum ;)
<apollo13> dass windows nicht mehr zusammenbringt wundert mich jetzt aber nicht wirklich
<ThreeM> es gibt iperf für windows
<apollo13> ja aber ohne es zu starten wird die box nicht antworten ;)
<ThreeM> ich kenn iperf ;)
<apollo13> aber er nicht ;)
<ThreeM> balancer du bust jperf auf beiden seiten ausführen. das ist ne client server anwendung ;)
<ThreeM> mehr in der manpage
<apollo13> ThreeM: der is nix da^^
<ThreeM> ach das soll eine verfolgen bei den an und abmeldungen :)
<ring0> Flash63, ich gehe auch stark davon aus, dass vorhin von mtp/ptp auf usb mass storage hätte umgestellt werden müssen :)
<Flash63> war eindeutig ring0
<nagetier> Hallo, ich habe mittels debootstrap ein 12.04 installiert und auch erfolgreich gestartet. Allerdings habe ich nicht mal Befehle wie 'ifconfig' im System.. ich hatte gelesen es könnte daran liegen das /proc nicht verwendet und leer sein könnte, ist es aber nicht. Wie bekomme ich zugriff auf den Befehl?
<ring0> nagetier, soweit ich weiß, gehört ifconfig zum paket net-tools
<beaver74> ring0, also dürfte ein normales debootstrap nicht ausreichen und ich müsste, um das Netzwerk konfigurieren zu können, net-tools nachinstallieren?
<beaver74> ring0, Befehle wie ifup und ifdown sind vorhanden
<ring0> beaver74, ich gehe davon aus, dass du net-tools nachinstallieren musst. ifup und ifdown gehören zum paket ifupdown.
<nagetier> ring0: ahso, danke .. (sorry, hatte den Benutzer gewechselt)
<ring0> nagetier, bitte. vielleicht hat jemand anderes aber mehr erfahrung mit debootstrap
<nagetier> ring0: jo, ich wurschtel mich mal weiter durch
<nagetier> ring0: *knuddel* alles gut, ifconfig steht bereit :) war so wie Du sagtest
<ring0> nagetier, das freut mich :)
<ring0> nagetier, konnte man bei debootstrap nicht auch pakete explizit angeben?
<nagetier> doch, konnteman.. aber niemand sprach von Paketen die nachinstalliert werden müssten falls man das Netzwerk nutzen wolle. Es wurde von 'udev' gesprochen, was aber eindeutig auf eine ältere Anleitung hindeutet.. von 'net-tools' wurde nie ein Wort erwähnt
<ring0> ah, ok
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-09
<balancer> moin
<sash_> Mit Super+W kann man unter Unity ja alle Fenster des aktuellen Workspaces anzeigen. Kann man mit irgendeinem Shortcut auch alle Fenster aller Workspaces anzeigen?
<Ubunux> moing
<witchdoc> moin
<breaker313> Moin
<breaker313> Folgendes Problem: Im Userprofil meiner Frau werden keine Eingaben des Numlocks entgegen genommen, in meinem Profil schon. Wir beide nutzen Unity als Oberfläche unter 12.04 
<breaker313> auf einem Acer Laptop
<breaker313> Kann ich irgendeine Tastaturprofildatei rüberkopieren um den Numlock wieder zum Laufen zu bringen?
<PlayX> hi. ist es möglich mit pulseaudio von eienr soundkarte von mic und linein gleichzeitig aufzunhemen?
<Seymour_> Servus,
<Seymour_> in welche Datei muss ich einen Befehl eintragen, damit der im Rahmen des Systemstarts ausgeführt wird? (xset -dpms)
<Seymour> Hat mich hier grad jemand rausgekickt?
<dAnjou> Seymour: nö, sieht nach nem timeout aus
<Seymour> Wie bekomme ich einen Terminal-Befehl beim Systemstart ausgeführt?
<dAnjou> Seymour: muss das ding ausgeführt werden bevor X startet?
<dAnjou> oder geht das irgendwann?
<Seymour> dAnjou, Nö, besser so spät wie mööglich (xserv -dpms)
<Seymour> xset -dpms mein ich
<Seymour> zum Bildschirmschoner abschalten
<dAnjou> Seymour: na dann packs doch in den normalen autostart
<Seymour> wo isn der?
<dAnjou> desktop?
<dAnjou> startprogramme eigtl.
<dAnjou> einfach suchen über den programmstarter (dash, gnome-shell, whatever)
<Seymour> LXDE, ich hab hier kein Startmenüeintrag solchen Namens
<dAnjou> da musste dann wohl selber googlen
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart#Lubuntu-LXDE
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> Also einfach eine Textdatei mit der Befelszeile in ~/.config/autostart anlegen?
<dAnjou> ja keine ahnung .. wenn's da so steht
<breaker313> moin
<breaker313> gibt es ein userbasiertes tastaturprofil? wenn ja wie heißt die Datei bzw. Konfiguration?
<breaker313> Problem: Das Numpad funktioniert bei meiner Frau NICHT, aber in meinem Userprofil. Ist ein Laptop von Acer ...
<dAnjou> breaker313: gibt es, frag mich aber nicht wo. sag immer noch die desktopumgebung dazu .. wie heut morgen
<PlayX> hi mal kurz ne ganz simple frage, wie kann ich 2 programme genau zeitgleich starten. (arecord und ffmpeg)
<geser> prog1 &; prog2
<PlayX> die lassen sich dann auch genau zeitgleich beenden wieder?
<geser> eventuell, wenn du beide gleichzeitig killst
<PlayX> also also mit strg in der konsole beenden dann nicht beide?
<PlayX> strg c
<geser> nein, den prog1 läuft im Hintergrund (durch das &), während prog2 im Vordergrund läuft (und das Strg+C dann bekommt)
<Rummelfliege_> Cinnamon start with blank Screen (Ubuntu 12.04 64Bit)
<chk> hi
<chk> wie kann ich mit einem skript die mac von eth0 in Kabelnetzwerkverbindung 1 schreiben?
<chk> mit dem befehl ifconfig eth0 |grep "Hardware Adresse"|sed 's/.*Hardware Adresse //g' lese ich die mac schonmal aus, wie kann ich sie dann weiterverwenden?
<DreamThief> chk: Ich habe nicht mal verstanden, was du genau vor hast, geschweige denn den Sinn des ganzen...
<jokrebel> DreamThief: chk Da gehts mir ähnlich. Bin an der Formulierung der Gegenfrage gescheitert.
<geser> chk: was ist "Kabelnetzwerkverbindung 1"?
<DreamThief> ich glaube, er scheitert am versuch, es verständlich zu formulieren ;D
<Arcardy> Gibt es das Lightscribe deb Paket auch als 64bit Version?
<_d4vid> Arcardy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809112
<kubine> Title: HOWTO: Install Lightscribe - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<micoka_12> Arcardy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<kubine> Title: LightScribe - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Arcardy> Nein, bei beiden LInks wird nur von 32 bit gesprochen
<Arcardy> aahh ich habs gefunden
<micoka_12> bei meinem link steht: The LightScribe packages can be forcibly installed on 64-bit systems.
<Arcardy> 64-Bit Architektur¶
<Arcardy> Abweichend von [1] muss bei der Installation eingegeben werden:
<Arcardy> dpkg -i --force-architecture lightscribe-XYZ.deb 
<dAnjou> wie pack ich meinen rechner ueber ssh in suspend?
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Fahr ihn doch einfach über "halt" runter. Bei den heutigen Bootzeiten braucht man Suspend-to-Disk IMHO nicht mehr wirklich.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: echo "mem" > /sys/power/state, wenn der das unterstützt. unterstützte modi mit cat /sys/power/state.
<chk> hab mein system geklont und an anderen pc's aufgespielt. jetzt passt natürlich die mac-adresse nes networkmanagers nicht mehr (Eintrag Kabelnetzwerkverbindung 1) die wollte ich nun automatiscvh durch einen skript an die pcs anpassen...
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Ansonsten liefert ein googlen nach "suspend to disk terminal" auch ein paar interessante Aspekte (was das überfliegen so hergibt)
<LetoThe2nd> chk: lösch einfach noch dem klonen /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<LetoThe2nd> chk: und gut is.
<chk> LetoThe2nd, so einfach ist es leider nicht, da ich den DNS usw ja nicht nochmal eintragen will, der steht ja schon passend in der Konfiguration
<LetoThe2nd> chk: ist es schon, weil er wenn die datei nicht da ist sie neu anlegt und eth0 einfach neu vergibt, passend zur gefundenen mac.
<LetoThe2nd> chk: ergo: dein exidtierendes eth0 wird dezent ersetzt.
<LetoThe2nd> und die NM-konfig tut auch wieder dann.
<LetoThe2nd> (oder sollte zumindest.)
<chk> ok ich versuchs mal, danke
<chk> LetoThe2nd, hat leider nicht funktioniert. er hat die datei auch nicht neu angelegt...
<trilias29> huhu vielleicht kann mir einer helfen habe mir eine neue maus gekauft unter win läuft sie normal nur unter ubuntu kann ich nichts anklicken gut fast nix kann firefox und co starten aber sobald das fenster auf kann ich nix anklicken
<LetoThe2nd> chk: schiebst du uns mal bitte lsb_release -a und uname -a in ein pastebin?
<chk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/977856/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chk> hab mal die mac-Adresse per Hand in die Datei eingetragen, da gehts einwandfrei. Nur wie mach ich das per Skript?
<LetoThe2nd> chk: dann hast du was verbastelt, ich hab meine aussagen hier gerade verifiziert - klappt einwandfrei.
<trilias29> hmmm hat keiner eine lösung für mein maus problem?
<chk> LetoThe2nd, hab eigentlich nur ein frisches Image mit Clonezilla geklont, dabei legt er bei den Pc's eine Kabelnetzwerkverbindung 2 mit der korrekten mac an, da die mac in der Verbindung 1 ja falsch ist. Wenn ich die korrekte mac in der Verbindung 1 eintrage löscht er die Verbindung 2 wieder und nimmt die einser mit den korrekten Werten (DNS etc)
<chk> nur wie mach ich das jetzt per skript :)
<chk> da ich hier 30 pcs machen muss...
<DreamThief> trilias29: ich glaub eher nicht, dass das an der maus liegt.
<TheInfinity> chk: 30 pcs? was spricht gegen eine zentrale verwaltung?
<DreamThief> trilias29: ich hoffe, du hast solche routine sachen wie das testen mit einer anderen maus ;) schon von alleine erleidgt.
<DreamThief> chk: erst mit steinzeitmethoden arbeiten und dann hinterher genau so dreckig nacharbeiten?
<DreamThief> chk: du bist ein eumel ;)
<trilias29> ja ich habe schon eine andere maus getestet da ist leider genau das selbe
 * LetoThe2nd wirft mal noch ein "puppet" in den raum und geht mal weiter arbeiten.
<DreamThief> trilias29: also ist die erwähnung der tatsache, dass du dir eine maus gekauft hast und selbige unter windows geht, eigentlich unnötig gewesen. gut.
<DreamThief> chk: ich sag dir jetzt mal, wie du das in deinem fall wie ein pr0 h4xx0r machst :)
<trilias29> irgendwas is ja immer hab mich so gefreut das der treiber für ati hd 6870 ohne zicken auf die 12.04 drauf ging und jetzt das so langsam bin ich echt gefrustet ^^
<DreamThief> chk: in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<DreamThief> wird festgelegt, welchen namen die gefundenen NICs kriegen
<DreamThief> angefangen bei eth0 bis ethXX
<DreamThief> und wenn da in der config schon der eintrag der ursprungsbüchse drin ist, wo es auch eine eth0 gab
<DreamThief> dann wird die neue NIC als zusätzliche karte erkannt und heißt deshalb eth1
<DreamThief> chk: entweder du schmeißt die zeile da raus und bootest durch, dann wird sie automatisch wieder angelegt.
<DreamThief> chk: oder du änderst die MAC ind er zeile
<DreamThief> z.B. SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="6c:f0:49:00:02:13", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<DreamThief> chk: reicht das?
<DreamThief> muss eigentlich ;)
<TheInfinity> DreamThief: oder er nutzt ne sinnvolle form der installation. hab gehört dass man linux auch bequem via netzwerk automatisiert installieren kann - ganz ohne jede frickelei.
<TheInfinity> ;)
<DreamThief> TheInfinity: ja, kann man
<DreamThief> aber sofern man preseeding mit dem debian installer macht und an den punkt der etwas komplexeren partitionierung kommt, beißt man sich in den arsch
<DreamThief> da muss ich auch noch durch
<DreamThief> aber prinzipiell mach ich das schon mit viel preseeding
<DreamThief> TheInfinity: wenn du da bessere / andere ideeen hast oder informationen, immer her damit.
<TheInfinity> DreamThief: ich spiel nur n bissl mit opsi deploy zeugs rum. aber nicht mehr wirklich aktiv, keine zeit für abgedrehte spielereien :)
<trilias29> ok die maus ist es nicht ein linux treiber gibt es nicht für diese maus also wie werd ich diesen fehler los kann mir das wer sagen? 
<DreamThief> trilias29: du brauchst keine speziellen maustreiber für irgendwas unter linux.
<DreamThief> zumindest im regelfall, und so exotisch bist du da gerade nicht.
<DreamThief> trilias29: ansonsten hab ich auf anhieb keine konkrete idee, aber auch gerade nicht die zeit, das ausgiebiger mit dir durchzukauen.
<trilias29> das echt komisch im aktiven fenster kann ich die maus ganz normal nutzen aber auch nur das kann im system sonst nix mehr anklicken 
<DreamThief> wenn du von 'nem 12.04 live medium bootest, wie schauts da aus?
<DreamThief> geht's dort?
<trilias29> dort ist es auch 
<DreamThief> woohoo, na dann wirds lustig
<trilias29> hatte schon nen par forums besucht da stand was vonn null imput ignoriern daraus bin ich aber nicht schlau geworden
<trilias29> was mir ebend noch auf gefallen is unter display wird mein monitor als laptop erkannt is das normal?
<nagetier> Mir ist aufgefallen das ich keine LANG Variable unter 12.04 gesetzt habe und bekomme mein DE nur teilweise localisiert.. wo würde die Variable am sinnvollsten gesetzt werden, und würde LANG ausreichen oder sollten noch weitere gesetzt werden um die Spracheinstellungen durchzusetzen?
<DreamThief> nagetier: eigentlich sollte das alles automatisiert geschehen sein.
<nagetier> ich dachte an ~/.bashrc, weiß aber nicht genau ob die dort richtig wäre.
<nagetier> DreamThief: habe das System über debootstrap aufgesetzt, da wurde das wohl nicht gesetzt.
<DreamThief> normalerweise steht die in /etc/default/locale
<knittl> hallo. ich hab ein verzeichnis ohne inode. ich würd das gerne löschen, hat jemand ne idee? ist auf nem ntfs-volume
<DreamThief> nagetier: LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
<knittl> ls -i gibt aus: ? directory name/
<chk> ok danke
<nagetier> DreamThief: /etc/default/locale habe ich gar nicht.. kann es sein das ich noch ein Paket nachinstallieren muss um die locales einstellen zu können?
<nagetier> DreamThief: locale-gen hatte ich ausgeführt, de_DE.UTF-8 ist auch dabei
<chk> DreamThief, was meinst du mit zentrale Verwaltung? Kling nämlich nicht schlecht :)
<chk> t
<Tiefflieger> Hi, ich habe vor kurzem mein verschlüsseltes home in oneiric gesichert, oneiric gelöscht und precise frisch installiert. In beiden Installationen verwende ich den Benutzernamen "jens". Ich habe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory befolgt, um das alte verschlüsselte home wiederherzustellen. 
<kubine> Title: EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Tiefflieger> Aber obwohl ich im mount-befehl das alte verschlüsselte home angebe, wird automatisch das neue verschlüsselte home nach /home/jensalt/Private gemountet: 
<Tiefflieger> http://pastebin.com/hiWtcJYy
<kubine> Title: >mount -t ecryptfs /media/BE58FCFC58FCB3ED/home/jens/.Private/ /home/jensalt/Pri - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Tiefflieger> Hat jemand ne Idee, warum Ubuntu das neue home mounted bzw wie ich das umgehen kann?
<DreamThief> nagetier: ist das paket locales installiert?
<nagetier> DreamThief: ja
<Tiefflieger> (das alte verschlüsselte home liegt unter /media/BE58FCFC58FCB3ED/home/jens , das neue unter /home/jens
<_moep_> schon mal wer euch openvpn mit openssl (nicht mit easy-rsa od revoke-full)  client certs erzeugt bzw revoked? ich könnte nun revoke-full oder pkitool öffnen u das nachbauen aber da sind so viele unbekannte variablen
<th3cli3nt> über openvpn sind paar gute Videos auf youtube
<nagetier> DreamThief: ich habe jetzt die /etc/default/locale selber angelegt und LANG und LC_ALL eingetragen.. sieht gut aus.
<trilias29> da bin ich wieder hab denn fehler weg bekomm
<trilias29> DreamThief: falls mal wieder jemand sowas hat das hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408077/ hat mir geholfen
<kubine> Title: maus fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<DreamThief> trilias29: schreib nen wiki artikel für ubuntuusers, z.B.
<trilias29> werd ich mal in angriff nehmen aber jetzt muß erst mal zu arbeit danke nochmal bye bye
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: ah danke, sieht irgendwie hacky aus, aber es wird wohl gehen, wenn ich nichts anderes finde
<dAnjou> jokrebel: naja, ich hatte noch diverses zeug offen und wollte den kontext nicht zerstören, und meine bootzeit is nich wirklich die schnellste. und googlen wollte ich aufm handy nicht danach, war unterwegs.
<chk> hae mir ein kleinen befehl gebastelt:
<chk> ifconfig eth0 |grep "Hardware Adresse"|sed 's/.*Hardware Adresse //g' | sed 's/FF:19:FF:AC:90:FF/$/g' netz
<chk> was muss ich bei $ hinschreiben das er mir da die Ausgabe der letzten pipe hineinschreibt?
<dAnjou> sieht gut aus für mich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> chk: hinweis am rande, lass den befehl englisch ausführen, damit er auch wirklich immer klappt
<mrkramps> jau, ich arbeite mich hier gerade an eine lokal installierte version von gimp 2.8 heran, scheiter aber gerade an der build-methode des quelltextes von gimp-plugin-registry - kann jemand was mit einer datei "tools.mk" anfangen?
<dAnjou> mrkramps: die gimp-leute?
<mrkramps> dAnjou: bezweifel ich, weil die damit nichts zu tun haben
<bekks> Ubuntu hat damit noch weniger zu tun.
<bekks> Die Gimp Leute sind verantwortlich für ihre plugin registry.
<mrkramps> ok ok, bekks… ich frag gar nicht weiter
<lun4tic_> Hi, gibts "Jamendo" eigentlich auch für Rhythmbox oder ist das in Ubuntu store irgendwie eingebaut?
<lun4tic_> hab da per Google auf die schnelle nix gefunden und im Repository scheinen nur plugins für Banshee rumzugammeln
<sandobal> hallo wollte mir WINE 1.3 installieren auf einem ubuntu 8.04 geht das ?
<balancer> nabend
<bekks> sandobal: Ich würde eher mindestens auf 10.04 updaten.
<sandobal> @bekks geht leider nicht wegen der Hardwareunterstützung :( 
<lun4tic> sandobal: für was benutzt du wine denn auf dem alten systen?
<sandobal> wollte bluestacks installieren das benötigt aber dotnet35 framework und das kann man nur ab wine 1.3 installieren
<bekks> sandobal: Welche Hardware genau wird denn in neueren Versionen nicht mehr unterstützt?
<bekks> sandobal: Lass uns das mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterdiskutieren, es hat nicht direkt mit Support zu tun. :)
<molnitza> Hi, ich habe eben meinen Server von Karmic auf Lucid geupdated. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass diverse Dienste nicht mehr automatisch starten. Jemand eine Idee?
<TheInfinity> molnitza: kontrollier die rc.d scripte
<TheInfinity> molnitza: und schau im backup nach wie die vorher gestartet wurden
<molnitza> TheInfinity: soweit nichts auffälliges
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich eine Signatur mit einem widerrufenen Schlüssel erstellen?
<TheInfinity> eine was? wenn der schlüssel widerrufen wurde hat das für gewöhnlich einen grund.
<molnitza> TheInfinity: wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege muss das script in rcS.d gelinkt sein, oder?
<smeexs> seit eine neuinstallation von 12.04 stürtzt mir der standard videoplayer gelegentlich ab , manchmal wenn ich eine videodatei anklicke , manchmal einfach so 
<TheInfinity> molnitza: vor allem in rc2. 
<molnitza> TheInfinity: sind drin
<TheInfinity> molnitza: S ist der single user mode. der ist eher uninteressant.
<TheInfinity> molnitza: dann schau im syslog nach wo die sache hängrt
<FUZxxl> TheInfinity: Ich weiß. Ich habe ign selbst widerrufen. Ich muss aber vorher noch eine Signatur mit diesem erstellen.
<FUZxxl> gpg will das aber nicht.
<FUZxxl> Was mache ich nun?
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: soweit ich weiss ist das dann nicht mehr möglich.
<molnitza> TheInfinity: per hand lässt sich alles starten
<FUZxxl> TheInfinity: shit
<FUZxxl> Also, die Fehlermeldung ist:
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: bau dir halt ein gpg das nix von dem revoke weiss.
<FUZxxl> $ gpg -s --default-key ADAC21DC foo.txt
<FUZxxl> gpg: no default secret key: unbrauchbarer geheimer Schlüssel
<FUZxxl> gpg: signing failed: unbrauchbarer geheimer Schlüssel
<FUZxxl> LetoThe2nd: Habe ich versucht. Schlüsselexport gibt das aber mit.
<FUZxxl> Also, dass der Key zurückgerufen wurde.
<FUZxxl> Echt ungünstig.
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: tja, wer seine keys nicht vorsichtshalber am anfang schon mal exportiert ;)
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: kannst auf dateiebene machen. wenn der key noch da ist. wenn du deine einzige kopie des keys widerrufen hast hast du ein problem.
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: sprich: backups angucken.
<FUZxxl> TheInfinity: Ich habe noch eine Copy auf CD.
<FUZxxl> Muss ich mal schauen.
<FUZxxl> *Kopie.
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: rauskramen, in nem eigenen user das pgp neu aufbauen, signieren
<FUZxxl> GIbt es keine Möglichkeit, den Key noch zu verwenden? Oder wurde er zerstört?
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: viel spaß, wird n bissl dauern *g
<FUZxxl> :-)
<FUZxxl> BNin gleichwieder da.
<FUZxxl> Wir sehen uns @c-base
<ans> nabend... mein x-server stürzt in letzter zeit immer häufiger ab (os: ubuntu 12.04). was kann ich tun?
<bekks> Was heisst das denn konkret?
<ans> +bekks: meinst du mich oder schreibst du wem, der bevor ich online kam was schrieb?
<bekks> Ich meine Dich.
<ans> okay - naja, x startet einfach neu - ohne einem mir bekannten grund
<bullgard6> ans: Du findest Gründe dafür wahrscheinlich in /var/log/syslog .
<bekks> ans: Die findest du sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dort, wo bullgard6 sie vermutet.
<ben1u> Ist das normal, wenn man logging im XChat aktiviert, dass nach nach einiger Zeit XChat Minuten braucht um zu starten?
<bekks> Du findest sie sehr viel wahrscheinlicher in /var/log/Xorg.*.log und ~/.xsession-errors
<ans> danke :) schau ich mir mal die beiden dateien an
<dadrc> ben1u, meins macht das zumindest nicht
<dadrc> und ich hab logs für >1 jahr drin
<ben1u> dadrc: mein XChat braucht 5-10 Minuten
<ans> bekks: wo genau da?
<ben1u> hab 12.04
<FUZxxl> HallNochmal eine Frage: Ein Rechner hier blockt beim starten. Wie kann ich rausfinden, welcher Service nicht startet?
<bekks> ans: Wo genau wo?
<bekks> FUZxxl: "blockt beim Starten" heisst was genau?
<FUZxxl> Wenn ich mit [esc] aus dem splash rausgehe, wird cups als letzter Dienst angezeigt, der läuft aber schon
<bullgard6> ans: Eventuell auch in /var/log/Xorg.o.log .
<ans> bekks: in den beiden dateien
<bekks> ans: Das sind mehr als zwei Dateien.
<FUZxxl> Naja... X läuft noch nicht.
<dadrc> ben1u, einfacher Test: .xchat2/xchatlogs  verschieben, testen, ob es dann noch passiert
<bekks> FUZxxl: Ja und?
<FUZxxl> Rechner bootet, startet irgendwelche dienste
<bullgard6> ans: Eventuell auch in /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<FUZxxl> Und bei einem Dienst hängt er sich auf
<ans>  ja, in Xorg.0.log bin ichgerade
<FUZxxl> Ich komme noch in die Shell, aber nicht bis zum X
<bekks> ans: Such erstmal anhand des Datums der Dateien die Datei raus, die das Log inklusive Absturz enthält.
<ans> bekks: wo denn?
<dadrc> FUZxxl, na, wenn du eine Shell kriegst, kannst du mal in die üblichen Logs gucken
<FUZxxl> Welcher log zeigt mir das an? dmesg sagt nicht so viel...
<bekks> ans: Habe ich doch gerade gesagt?
<ans> bekks: ja, die datei Xorg.0.log hab ich offen - und ~/.xsession-errors auch
<dadrc> FUZxxl, naja, dmesg, syslog, ~/.xsession-errors
<dadrc> So die üblichen Verdächtigen :)
<bekks> Hast Du anhand des Datums geprüft, ob du die richtige Xorg.*.log hast?
<ans> ich habe nur Xorg.0.log - und das datum sagt mir heute, 18:46 - passt
<FUZxxl> dadrc: X läuft noch nicht. 
<FUZxxl> Und syslog sagt nichts aussagekräftiges...
<FUZxxl> Nur irgendwas mit anacron, der einen Job in 5 Minuten starten
<bekks> ans: Gut. Dann steht in den Logs (sehr weit unten) hoffentlich was von den Gründen des Absturzes.
<dadrc> FUZxxl, dann versuch halt, X zu starten und guck, wo es hängt
<FUZxxl> Mit welchem Befehl?
<FUZxxl> xinit?
<bekks> service gdm start
<dadrc> ^
<dadrc> bzw., lightdm, wenn es ein 12.04 ist
<FUZxxl> Okay. Operation gelungen, Patient ist tot.
<ans> bekks: hoffentlich... bisher seh ichs nicht
<FUZxxl> (Wir haben einen X :-)
<ans_> bekks: wie du vielleicht siehst, ist grad bei mir der x-server neugestartet - im log steht allerdings jetzt nichts
<ans_> also in Xorg.0.log
<ans_> dafür ein bisschen was in Xorg.0.log.old :)
<ans_> bekks: da ichs nicht ganz deuten kann, einfach mal alles, was irgendwie passen könnte: http://textsave.de/?p=117907
<kubine> Title: textsave - your place for textsharing (at textsave.de)
<bekks> ans_: Kannst du bitte mal die Ausgabe von apt-cache policy xorg-server nopasten?
<bekks> ! nopaste > ans_ 
<kubine>  ans_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<agentsoul> früher bewirkte Super-Taste plus Maus ein Bildschirmfoto ist seit Version 12.04 bei mir aus.  Hätte ich gerne wieder.
<ans_> bekks: alles klar, mach ich
<smeexs> agentsoul drück mal auf "drucken"
<smeexs> auf der tastatur
<ans_> bekks: paket xorg-server kann nicht gefunden werden
<bekks> ans_: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<agentsoul> mit der Maus konnte man einen Bereich auswählen
<beaver74> ans_, xserver-xorg aber :)
<beaver74> ups.. sorry
<jokrebel> smeexs: Und die einstellungen der tastaturkürzel für Bildschirmfots lässt sich über "Tastatur - Tastaturkürzel" anpassen.
<stat> agentsoul: mit Alt+Drucken wir nur das aktuell fokusierte Fenster fotografieren
<ans_> beaver74: jepp, seh ich jetzt auch :)
<stat> wenn nicht: Tastenkürzel erstellen auf "gnome-screenshot"
<ans_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408097/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> Ich will keine ganzen Fenster sondern Ausschnitte
<stat> kA, ob das gnome-screenshot kann; aber import von image-magick kann es
<agentsoul> Das war vorher doch Standard Maus mit Supertaste? Oder habe ich das mal eingestellt vor Jahren
<bk_> hi
<molnitza> TheInfinity: nochmal wegen der rcX.d Scripts. Im syslog steht zu dem Thema garnichts.
<bk_> hab gerade auf meinem neuen kleinen, u12 installiert, gibts denn seit unity den gconf-editor nicht mehr? möchte nämlich das fenstermenü auf der rechten seite haben
<jokrebel> agentsoul: _nun_ ist es halt mal wie es ist; und es lässt sich wie angegeben sogar anpassen…
<agentsoul> wollte ja nur wissen ob es abgeschafft wurde
<molnitza> TheInfinity: Vorhanden sind alle Scripts wie sie ursprünglich automatisch angelegt worden sind und starten lassen sich diese per hand ohne Probleme
<jokrebel> agentsoul: Nicht wieder im "neuen auch so implementiert" wäre passender IMHO
<agentsoul> Danke werde vor den nächsten Frage in den Duden schauen
<ans_> bekks: du hast meinen link gesehen, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<ans_> es kam nur seit 20min nichts mehr, darum hab ich gefragt - ist aber oky
<ben1u> dadrc: es lag an den scrollbacks, deswegen dauerte das einlesen ins XChat solange(10Min.)
<molnitza> Jemand eine Idee, warum meine Dienste in /etc/rc2.d nach einem upgrade von karmic auf lucid nicht mehr starten?
<ppq> molnitza: weil sich jetzt upstart um alles kümmert. leg für deine eigenen dienste am besten upstart skripte an.
<ppq> !upstart > molnitza 
<kubine>  molnitza: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<ppq> sachen in /etc/rc*.d/ werden ignoriert
<molnitza> ppq: ist es nicht so, dass bei lucid noch beides parallel läuft?
<ppq> molnitza: bin mir nicht sicher, meine fast dass das auch schon in lucid ignoriert wurde
<molnitza> ppq: gibt es nicht eine quick and dirty variante mit der ich einfach meine rc2.d script nach upstart konvretieren kann?
<bekks> Nein.
<molnitza> grrr*
<ppq> naja, so ein upstart script ist schnell angelegt. da ein "start on runlevel [2]" oder whatever rein und gut
<ans_> bekks: kommt deinerseits zu mir noch was?
<bekks> ans_: Nee, ich finde da so keine Lösung zu.
<ans_> bekks: alles klar, danke trotzdem
<ben1u> Muss man eigentlich auf der Clientseite auch eine Portweiterleitung im Router erstellen um sich übers Netz auf dem sshd zu verbinden?
<bekks> Nein.
<ben1u> ich bekomme immer "Connection timed out"
<bekks> Dann ist da was falsch konfiguriert.
<sahdar> So hi, habe manchmal ein Problem eine Anwendung zu starten. Ich starte das Terminal immer über die "Dash-Startseite" aber die findet keine Anwendungen, wenn ich nach einer suche. gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Terminal anders zu starten?
<ben1u> wenn ich vor Ort bin, dann kann ich mich per lokale IP einloggen aber übers Netz nicht
<bekks> Also stimmt das Portforwarding nicht.
<ben1u> also im Netgear Router vor Ort habe ich ganz normal Portweiterleitung für TCP eingerichtet
<ben1u> sahdar: Terminal kannst du auch per Tastenkombination starten Strg+Alt+T
<bekks> ben1u: Das du dich im selben Netz per SSH einloggen kannst, hast Du da kein Ubuntuproblem mehr.
<bekks> ben1u: Im Offtopic können wir das gerne weiterbehandeln :)
<sahdar> danke klappt. nach einem neustart funktioniert die Dash-Startseite wieder. ka warum sie manchmal spinnt.
<molnitza> was für ein blödsinn. was will ich bei einem server mit upstart?
<molnitza> vor allem wenn die scripts in /etc/init nicht mal alle funktionieren
<DaKu> moin. ich habe hier eine ubuntu-desktop-x64 CD gebrannt, die Prüfsumme, von der iso, stimmt auch, muss ich irgendetwas weiteres beachten, um ubuntu auf meiner Kiste installieren zu können, da es beim laden bei "freeing initrd memory: 14652 freed" hängt?
<bekks> DaKu: Nein. Aber du kannst einen Speichertest von der CD starten.
<molnitza> und die ehemal per default startenden dienste jetzt händisch auf upstart umwürgen muss
<DaKu> die Kiste ist neu
<bekks> DaKu: Das heisst genau nichts.
<DaKu> test läuft
<landbote> help
<ppq> !frag > landbote 
<kubine>  landbote: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Alteisen> hola
<bullgard6> иван
<koegs_> !german > bullgard6 
<kubine>  bullgard6: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<alex2222> Hi, gibt es eine Möglichkeit Apport zu deaktivieren? Es gibt einige Hinweise auf /etc/default/apport, aber die Datei gibt es bei mir nicht...
<DaKu> bekks: Pass 1 Error 0
<DaKu> sonst jmd. eine idee?
<FUZxxl> Yeah!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe es hingekriegt, das revoke zu entfernen!
<FUZxxl> http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2007-April/030726.html
<kubine> Title: Un-revoking a key pair (at lists.gnupg.org)
<Flash63> Du könntest es mit einer Bootoption versuchen - nolapic - DaKu
<Flash63> versuche es ansonsten mal über Live USB-Stick, möglicherweise  ist die CD doch nicht ok DaKu
<DaKu> Flash63: mit noapic habe ich es schon probiert, geht leider nicht
<Flash63> nicht noapic, sondern nolapic DaKu
<DaKu> oh, mit l
<DaKu> hm, macht er leider auch nicht
<Flash63> nicht schön aber versuche es mal mit acpi=off DaKu
<DaKu> auch schon probiert
<Flash63> dann würde ich es mal über USB-Stick versuchen, geht meistens besser Daku
<noggo> nabend
<noggo> gibt es für gnome-shell eine erweiterung worüber ich thunderbird direkt im nachrichten verfassen modus starten kann?
<chk_> hi
<chk_> hat schon jemand unter ubuntu sein samsung s2 mit der origin. firmware geupdatet?
<chk_> bzw gibts da eine anleitung?
<DaKu> wo finde ich die usb-creator.exe in der neuen Desktop cd?
<ring0> DaKu, unter windows könntest du unetbootin nutzen
<DaKu> danke, hab gerade meine alte kiste mit ubuntu wieder zusammen gebaut, werde es da mal versuchen
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-10
<Hokar> hi
<ring0> hi Hokar 
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi
<siul> Hallo
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] Benutzermenü > Systemeinstellungen > (Hardware) > Tastatur > (Tastatur) > Tastaturkürzel > Fenster > 'Fenster maximieren'='Alt+F10'. Wenn ich ein GNOME-Terminal-Fenster im Vordergrund habe und Alt+F10 eingebe, wird nicht das GNOME-Terminal-Fenster maximiert, sondern es erscheint im Terminal nur ein Echo »;3~«. Woran liegt das?«
<sash_> bullgard4: Kannst du den Shortcut testweise mal auf Strg+Alt+F10 setzen?
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich habe das versucht. Ich habe die neue Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+F10 eingegeben. Dabei stürzte X ab!
<sash_> Oh, lol, entschuldige.
<sash_> Das ist nicht abgestürzt, dü dürftest einfach auf einer tty sein.
<sash_> Gib mal Strg+Alt+F7 ein, dann solltest du in der Standard-Einstellung wieder auf einer grafischen Oberfläche landen.
<bullgard4> sash_: Du hast insofern recht, als X nicht abgestürzt ist. (*erstaunt*)
<sash_> Worum es mir ging, ist Folgendes: Einige Shortcuts werden hier unter Unity nicht richtig ausgeführt. Statt Windows+e kommt z.B nur e an, deswegen habe ich hier alle entsprechenden Shortcuts auf Strg+Alt+irgendwas statt Windows+irgendwas.
<sash_> F-Tasten sind da natürlich eher unbrauchbar, hab ich nicht dran gedacht ;)
<bullgard4> Und nun steht in den Tastatureinstellungen: 'Fenster maximieren'='Strg+Alt+L'.
<sash_> Das ist eigentlich ja der klassische Lock-Screen-Shortcut.
<sash_> Ich kann ja nur Windows+Pfeil hoch empfehlen ;)
<bullgard4> Du denkst, das ist ein Bug? Ich werde mal in Launchpad gucken, ob der schon gemeldet ist.
<sash_> Ja, ich gehe davon aus, dass das ein Bug ist.
<bullgard4> Danke!
<sash_> Bitte!
<bullgard4>  [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] Welches Paket ist zuständig ür das Fenster Benutzermenü > Systemeinstellungen > (Hardware) > Tastatur ?
<niklasfi> hallo, weiß jemand, wo das "Nautilus -> Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Datenträger"-Fenster hin ist? (Quelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Wechseldatentr%C3%A4ger_und_-medien )
<kubine> Title: GNOME Wechseldatenträger und -medien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4>  [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] Welches Paket ist zuständig ür das Fenster Benutzermenü > Systemeinstellungen > (Hardware) > Tastatur ?
<geser> gnome-control-center
<geser> die ganzen Systemeinstellungen laufen über das gnome-control-center
<bullgard4> geser: Aha!  --  Vielen Dank!
<witchdoc> moin
<floogy> moin
<CokeJunkie> hallo, hab ein kleines problem mit ubuntu/putty/Windows. Hab Dateien mit Japanischen Zeichen und seit heute zeigt er die nicht mehr an. obwohl Putty auf UTF-8 eingestellt ist.
<sdx23> Wer zeigt die wie wann nicht an?
<bullgard4> '~$ man gnome-contacts: No manual entry for gnome-contacts' Wo gibt es eine Programmbeschreibung für gnome-contacts?
<deem> bullgard4: http://afaikblog.wordpress.com/2011/06/09/presenting-gnome-contacts/
<kubine> Title: Presenting GNOME Contacts | As far as I know (at afaikblog.wordpress.com)
<tigru1> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe gestern auf meinem eeePC xubuntu installiert - bzw. "automagisch" installieren lassen.
<tigru1> Zuerst dachte ich, das hätte nicht funktioniert, denn windows bootet ganz normal.
<tigru1> AABER... wenn ich den USB-Stick, von dem ich installiert habe, einstöpsle UND im BIOS den USB-Stick als erste hdd einstelle, wird das grub-Menü aufgerufen.
<tigru1> Kann es evtl. sein, dass der MBR irgendwie auf den USB-Stick geraten ist?
<tigru1> die Installation befindet sich auf /dev/sda5 
<sdx23> Danach klingt es, ja.
<sdx23> !grub2 > tigru1 
<kubine>  tigru1: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sdx23> dort die Reparaturanleitung der chroot-Methode.
<sdx23> wobei - wenn du ja ehh noch booten kannst, brauchst du nichtmal chrooten.
<tigru1> OK, danke!
<tigru1> Ja, ich bin jetzt gerade mit xubuntu online. Soweit hat alles funktioniert. Nur der Grub2 hat irgendwie Probleme. Und das Aussehen des Menüs ist irgendwie irritierend... 
<tigru1> sehr klein geschriebene Textzeilen bei der Auswahl der Bootoption
<tigru1> Ich werde mich da mal einlesen, wie ich den grub nachträglich auf die hdd kriege.
<Ilse87> Huhu
<Ilse87> Ich hab ein Problem
<Ilse87> Mein Thunderbird stürzt dauernd ab
<Ilse87> Er bleibt ca. 30 Sekunden oben, manchmal lädt er sogar ein paar neue Nachrichten vom Server, aber dann kommt immer "Thunderbird had a Problem and crashed"
<bullgard4> deem: Gute Beschreibung! --  Danke!
<littlebit> Ilse87: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=1926959
<kubine> Title: Help! Thunderbird has crashed - how do I resolve? mozillaZine Forums (at forums.mozillazine.org)
<deem> bullgard4: bitte. kein problem
<Ilse87> Bringen euch die Details aus dem Crash Report etwas?
<littlebit> hi leute ich habe vor mir ein thinkpad tablet zu kaufen http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/ibmlenovo+notebooks/lenovo+business/thinkpad+tablet/lenovo+thinkpad+tablet+32+gb+umts+nz72cge+18382cg meine frage ist, ob es moeglich ist ubuntu darauf zu installieren. Google hat mir lediglich ein paar youtube clips ausgespukt dass es geht aber nicht wie mann ubuntu darauf installiert. vielleicht koennt ihr mir helfen
<kubine> Title: Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet 32 GB UMTS NZ72CGE 18382CG bei notebooksbilliger.de (at www.notebooksbilliger.de)
<LetoThe2nd> littlebit: gerade wars noch ein debian. crossposten shen wir hier nicht ganz so gerne...
<littlebit> Ilse87: ne, dies wuerde die leut vom thunderbird channel interessieren
<bullgard4> Ilse87: Ja, gib mal einen Link. Vielleicht finde ich auf die Schnelle etwas.
<sdx23> !hcl > littlebit 
<kubine>  littlebit: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<littlebit> LetoThe2nd: nicht so eng sehen bitte, ich dachte mir nur dass vielleicht die eine distro nicht so gut auf tablets portiert ist wie die andere.
<Ilse87> Link?
<LetoThe2nd> littlebit: deswegen hab ich dich ja drauf hingewiesen. wie sdx23 sagte, schau in die hcl, aber debian-support machen wir hier nicht.
<littlebit> LetoThe2nd: nach debian support habe ich nie gefragt in diesem channel
<bullgard4> Ilse87: Einen Link zu dem Absturzbericht bitte.
<Ilse87> bullgard4, http://piratepad.net/UCWhLHKdGV
<kubine> Title: PiratePad: UCWhLHKdGV (at piratepad.net)
<Ilse87> Hab ihn jetzt im Sfe Mode gestartet und er bleibt stehen
<bullgard4> Ilse87: Der Fehlerbericht http://piratepad.net/UCWhLHKdGV sagt mir wenig über die Ursache. --  1. Bitte einen Fehlerbericht an Launchpad schicken. --  2. Bitte in das IRC-Netz moznet wechseln in den Kanal #thunderbird und dort Deine Frage wiederholen.
<kubine> Title: PiratePad: UCWhLHKdGV (at piratepad.net)
<Ilse87> bullgard4, wer ist launchpad?
<bullgard4> Ilse87: Launchpad ist ein Programm: Eine riesengroße Datenbank von Canonical, die u. a. alle Fehlerberichte sammelt.
<Ilse87> bullgard4, as wodran TBird sowieso immer die Fehlerberichte schickt?
<bullgard4> Ilse87: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs ist eine Startadresse. Du mußt Dich dort aber zuerst anmelden.
<kubine> Title: Launchpad Bugs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bullgard4> Ilse87: Nein, Thunderbird schickt die Fehlerberichte wahrscheinlich an ein anderes Fehlerberichtssystem (vom Typ Bugzilla).
<bullgard4> Ilse87: Wenn Du bei Launchpad angemeldet bist, dann kannst Du einen Fehlerbericht (fast vollständig) automatisiert an Launchpad schicken mit dem Befehle '~$ ubuntu-bug thunderbird'.
<chk> moin
<chk> ich habe in einer var zwei zahlenwerte durch einen punkt getrennt, jetzt wollte ich in einer anderen variablen das ganze ohne punkt stehen haben
<chk> weiß jemand wie ich das an geschicktesten mache?
<chk> zB: var1= 13.12 soll zu var2=13012 umgewandelt werden
<TheInfinity> !offtopic > chk
<kubine>  chk: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<TheInfinity> alternativ auch #bash
<chk> ok danke
<agentsoul> Hallo, wenn ich mit dem DASH nach Dateien suche, gibt es die Möglichkeit, das mir der ORt angezeigt wird? Wenn ich die Datei anklicke wird sie immer geöffnet, egal welche Maustaste. 12.04
<bullgard4> Ich will mich mittels Remmina testweise mit meinem Rechner T43 im selben LAN verbinden. Einstellungen für entfernte Arbeitsflächen > Profil > Bezeichnung=T43, Protokoll='Virtual Network Computing'; Grundlegend > Server=192.168.178.26; Benutzername=xyz; Passwort=***(= Passwort von xyz); > Verbinden;" Es erscheint die Meldung: "Verbindung zum VNC-Server fehlgeschlagen. OK". Wie sollte ich das...
<bullgard4> ...korrigieren?
<bullgard4> Auf dem entfernten Rechner ist installiert das Paket vino.
<deem> bullgard4: läuft denn auf dem rechner ein vnc? das das paket installiert ist, heißt nicht, dass da ein vnc-server läuft
<Flo_1> wie drücke ich im gnome Terminal F1? (also gemeint ist: so dass F1 ans Terminalprogramm geht, und mir NICHT die Hilfe zum Gnome-Terminal aufruft^^)
<tiax> Hi
<tiax> ich möchte gern neue Benutzer anlegen, aber nicht nach /etc/passwd sondern /var/lib/extrausers/passwd schreiben
<tiax> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das mittels adduser/useradd zu machen oder sonstwie, ohne selbst freie uids usw ermitteln zu müssen?
<geser> und was hast du davon? welches Programm nutzt deine /var/lib/extrausers/passwd?
<tiax> geser: libnss-extrausers nutzt das. Ich möchte remote-user (libpam-sshauth) von den lokalen in /etc/passwd getrennt halten
<tiax> geser: die ubuntu-kiste soll sich gegen einen ssh-server autentifizieren und dort existente Leute reinlassen, homedir usw wird getrennt eingehängt
<bullgard4> deem: Jetzt läuft der Prozess Xvnc4. Es bleibt aber bei der Fehlermeldung im anderen Rechner: "Verbindung zum VNC-Server fehlgeschlagen." 
<bullgard4> (wenn ich erneut versuche, die Verbindung herzustellen.)
<deem> kannst du mal bei dem punkt "verschlüsselung deaktivieren" ein häkchen setzen und nochmal versuchen?
<geser> tiax: die Homes liegen auf einem anderen Server? kannst du nicht die passwd/groups/shadow von diesem System auf deinen Ubuntu-Server kopieren (wie auch in der Paketbeschreibung erwähnt)?
<tiax> geser: Heimverzeichnisse liegen woanders, ist ein großes Netzwerk. Der Server, der die Autentifizierung macht, läuft mit AIX und dort läuft DCE, d.h. das geht leider nicht
<tiax> (DCE ist sowas wie active directory oder NIS, nur von IBM für AIX)
<geser> tiax: ich glaube dass du dann Skripten muss um eine passwd usw. zu bekommen. Vor allem muss die UID/GID ja auch mit dem übereinstimmen, was die exportieren Homes haben
<tiax> geser: die exportierten homes werden über sftp eingebunden, unterhalb normaler homes. Grund wieso wir das ganze so machen ist, dass in diesem Büro hier das Netzwerk unzuverlässig und langsam ist
<tiax> d.h. man kommt nicht um lokale homes herum und mti DCE geht nur "remote home" oder "kein DCE"
<tiax> geser: ja ok, scripte ich mir das eben. Dachte nur, dass es evtl was gibt, mit dem ich mir adduser/useradd so umbiegen kann, dass es einfach in eine andere Datei schreibt
<bullgard4> deem: "verschlüsselung deaktivieren" ein häkchen setzen und nochmal versuchen ergibt keine Änderung: Es erscheint die Meldung: "Verbindung zum VNC-Server fehlgeschlagen. OK". --
<deem> bullgard4: hm.. sorry dann weiß ichs auch nicht. versuch  mal remmina über das terminal zu starten oder den debug modus zu aktivieren, damit du da eine vernünftige fehlermeldung bekommst. so ist das ziemlich nichtssagend
<geser> bullgard4: hast du mal mit "netstat -tl" geschaut, ob was was auf Port 5900 (und ein paar Ports daneben) auf dem Zielsystem lauscht?
<bullgard4> deem: Nach dem Starten von Remmina über das Terminal erhalte ichim Terminal keine Meldungen. Aber .xsession-errors enthält eine ziemlich dünne Warnung: "WARNING: Error reading PTY size, using defaults: Failed to get window size. Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler". --  Einen Debug-Modus
<bullgard4> habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
<bullgard4> geser: Ich nehme an, daß Du mit "Zielrechner" den Rechner meinst, dessen Bildschirmbild ich von entfernt betrachten möchte. --  Auf diesem Rechner gibt mir '~$ netstat -tl' nichts  bei tcp speziell bei Port 5900 oder in der Nähe aus. Für tcp6 ja, aber ich benutze kein  IPv6.
<bullgard4> Ich hatte vor einer Weile in meinem Router in der Nähe von 5900 Portadressen umgebogen für VoIP. Aber ich weiß den aktuellen Stand nicht mehr.
<Destiny_> moin zusammen.  Ich möchte gern einen XMPP server mit MSN port installieren. welcher empfielt sich da? 
<geser> bullgard4: tcp6 ist auch ok (auf Grund des Dual-Stacks werden davon auch v4-Verbindungen akzeptiert).
<geser> bullgard4: du kannst ja auch mal mit nmap (von dem Rechner wo du den VNC-Client starten möchtest) schauen, ob du den VNC-Port als offen siehst
<bullgard4> geser: Die betreffende netstat-Ausgabezeile lautet: "tcp6       0      0 [::]:5901               [::]:*                  LISTEN "
<d0x> Hi, ich will TeamDrive auf Ubuntu 12.04 64 Bit installieren. Beim starten bekomme ich diesen Fehler:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<d0x> TeamDrive hat bloss eine 32 Bit version
<d0x> Die meinem im Forum ich sollte 32bit System Libraries installieren
<d0x> welche meinen die_
<d0x> apt-get install libstdc++6 habe ich schon ausgefuehrt
<geser> bullgard4: kannst du bei remmina auch den Port angeben? nicht das Remmina es mit 5900 versucht, während der andere Rechner auf 5901 lauscht
<noggo> hallo
<geser> d0x: versuch mal, ob du mit "sudo apt-get install libstdc++6:i386" weiterkommst (also TeamDrive entweder startet oder eine andere (32bit-)Library vermisst)
<noggo> gibt es eine möglichkeit bei der gnome-shel ein messaging-menu anzeigen zu lassen, also ein briefsymbol worüber ich das adressbuch von thunderbrid starten kann oder eine neue nachricht erstellen ohne das thunderbird vorher gestartet ist?
<bullgard4> geser: Wenn ich als Protokoll "Eingehende VNC-Verbindung" auswähle und Port=5901 eingebe, erhalte ich eine freundlichere Meldung als Antwort: "Verbindung zu »T43.VNC-Eingehend« wird I{abgeschnitten} --  Warte an Port 5901 auf eine eingehende VNCI-Verbindung." (Das »I« bei VNCI-Verbindung kann ich nicht erklären.)
<bullgard4> noggo: Eine ähnliche Möglichkeit gibt es für das Programm »Empathy«.
<bullgard4> geser: ich werde heute abend im örtliche Linux-Computerclub die Remmina-Sache weiter untersuchen mit Freunden.--  Jetzt muß ich verschwinden. --  Danke!
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand wie man in der audioausgabe von 12.04 den digital sound entfernen kann.. er springt hier immer auf digital ton.. hab keinen Ton sonst am notebook
<dreamon_> Kopfhörer geht
<deem> d0x: die meinen ia32-libs
<newan> versuche verzweifelt einen dvb-t stick ans laufen zu bekommen. Leider funktioniert das nciht ist ein Terratec Cinergy XS. Dat dvb-app tool scan sagt immer WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!
<newan> ERROR: initial tuning failed
<newan> dumping lists (0 services)
<umfs> newan sagt 'dmesg | grep -i dvb' etwas?
<newan> ja
<newan> [   66.522335] DVB: registering new adapter (em28xx #0)
<newan> [   66.522338] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Zarlink ZL10353 DVB-T)...
<newan> [   66.522666] em28xx #0: Successfully loaded em28xx-dvb
<newan> [   66.522669] Em28xx: Initialized (Em28xx dvb Extension) extension
<deem> !nopaste > newan 
<kubine>  newan: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<deem> dasda geht grade noch so, aber für nächstes mal, bitte dann sowas nutzen :P
<newan> o.k
<umfs> newan probier mal den suchlauf mit w_scan durchzuführen (apt-get install w-scan)
<newan> rennt
<newan> warten wirs ab
<deem> newan: dasda hast du schon durch, oder? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils
<kubine> Title: dvb-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<umfs> sehr gut, mit der option -X ist die ausgabe dann für die vlc, ect.. lesbar
<newan> er scannt 
<umfs> vergesse vor dem suchlauf nicht, die ausgabe mit > in eine datei umzuleiten
<ben1u> Wieso muss ich bei Ubuntu One "Internet-Verweis kopieren" klicken wenn ich vorher sowieso auf "Veröffentlichen" geklickt habe?
<ben1u> Ist es möglich, es so einzustellen, dass der Link automatisch immer in die Zwischenablage kopiert wird, wenn ich auf "Veröffentlichen" klicke?
<newan> findet auhc cnihts
<newan> ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder Nothing to scan!
<ring0> newan, wie genau hast du denn mit w-scan den suchlauf gestartet?
<newan> w_scan -X
<ring0> newan, du musst das land mit angeben
<ring0> w_scan -c DE -X > channels.conf
<ring0> liegt daran, dass die frequenzen länderspezifisch sind
<umfs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx#Hinweis-zum-Terratec-Cinergy-Hybrid-T-USB-XS-USB-ID-0ccd-0042
<newan> o.k dann nochmal
<kubine> Title: em28xx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<umfs> deine karte scheint ein paar besonderheiten zu haben
<newan> umfs: ja habe das packet wie dort beschreiben istalliert sonst hat scan direkt gemeldet das er ekien dvbt karte kannte
<newan> das ahtte cih schon gemacht
<Trilias29> huhu ihrs nach dem aufspielen der ati software hab ein kleines problem mein haubt monitor zeigt nur noch ausser reichweite aber die auflösung & refresh rate die brauch is nicht dabei
<newan> das hier: "Die Firmware ist in aktuellen Ubuntuversionen im Paket linux-firmware-nonfree enthalten und kann nach Installation sofort genutzt werden. "
<umfs> newan auch das modul wie beschrieben geladen?
<jokrebel> newan: Ist das ein USB-Teil?
<newan> jokrebel: ja ist ein usb teil
<newan> nein habe nur reboot und in dmesg stand dann das er ein modul geladen hatte
<newan> könnte baer mla versuchen das spezifische zu laden
<ppq> newan: ich habe auch eine em28xx tv-karte und musste die firmware manuell runterladen. (der link wird dir aber nix bringen, weil ich eine andere karte habe)
<newan> er scannt aber gerade ncoh mit den optionen des landes
<jokrebel> newan: Dann hätt ich gern mal ein lsusb als erstes…
<ppq> newan: in dmesg müsste normalerweise auch stehen, dass die firmware hochgeladen wird
<jokrebel> ppq: Und irgendwas mit "warm state" sollte im syslog auftauchen (in dmesg weiß ich jetzt nicht)
<ppq> ok
<newan> jokrebel. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408112/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> newan: Dann bitte noch im Terminal ein "tail -f /var/log/syslog" 3 mal ENTER - kurz warten - Stick abziehen - 3 mal ENTER - kurz warten - Stick wieder ran - kurz warten - und dann auch hiervon die komplette Ausgabe in nen Nopaste bitte.
<newan> irgendwie geht die lampe von dem stick nicht mehr an
<newan> und syslog sagt bei reinstecken ncihts
<newan> denek ich reboote gerade mal
<newan> sicherheitshalber
<Trilias29> hier meine xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408117/ hab schon versucht da die auflösung und refresh rate zu ändern bringt nix
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> Trilias29: man benutzt keine xorg.conf mehr
<newan> so lampe leuchtet wieder
<newan> jetzt sein syslog
<deem> Trilias29: der ati treiber sollte das schon ganz von alleine richtig einstellen. falls nicht, gibt es das aticontrollercenter(wie auch immer sich das nennt) da kann man dann den rest einstellen.
<newan> der syslog: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408122/
<kubine> Title: tail -f /var/log/syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Trilias29> er erkennt die monitor nicht richtig sonder als beamer mit max 1280x1024 75hz damit läuft der aber nicht nur mit 60hz und die auflösung 1680x1050
<newan> nach dem reboot sagt w_scan das er keine dvb-t card gefunden hat, kann also nicht mehr scannen
<Trilias29> ich muß also selbst eine auflösung hinzufügen mit xrandr problem is nur komm damit nicht klar
<jokrebel> newan: Was hast Du in hinblick auf V4L bereits selbst versucht?
<newan> v4l nichts
<newan> nur das firmwarepacket per apt installiert sonst ncihts, danach ahbe ich nur versuhct zu scannen und kam nie was
<jokrebel> newan: Welche Ubuntu-Version?
<newan> mint 12
<jokrebel> Danke fürs Gespräch; da wirst dann wohl die Mint-Leute Fragen müssen.
<newan> ochjee ist doch ubuntu drunter muss ich jetzt erst ncoh ubuntu installieren um dvbt zu schaune
<LetoThe2nd> !keinbuntudiskussion > newan 
<kubine>  newan: Habe bitte Verständnis dafür, dass wir das Thema schon 1000 Male hatten und keine weitere Diskussion darum akzeptiert wird. Jede Distribution macht ihren Support bitte selbst. Wenn Du mit einem Ubuntu wiederkommst, bist Du herzlich willkommen.
<jokrebel> Und nein, vorm Diskussionsversuch, Mint ist _kein_ ubuntu
<newan> mit xubuntu habe ich dann hier weider support?
<jokrebel> newan: Wenn Du DVB-T schauen willst darfst Du das mit was auch immer. Wenns klemmt gibt es hier aber nur für Ubuntu unterstützung.
<k1l_> newan: frag doch einfach die mint community. ende der durchsage!
<newan> mit xubuntu ging es aber hier?
<Trilias29> ok solangsam gehen mir die ideen aus hab die auflösung mit xrandr hinzufügen können aber wenn ich sie einstelle bekomm ich ne fehlermeldung -.-
<k1l_> newan: bevor du jetzt versuchst nen xubuntu zu faken und hier gebannt wirst frag doch einfach die mintler
<newan> ne fake keins ich installierre das dann jetzt
<newan> im mint chat sind 2 leute ;-)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Wenn ich eine Datei mit "chattr +s testfile.txt" modifiziere und dann lösche wird nicht nach Beschreibung nicht einfach nur die Inode freigeben sondern auch der Inhalt des Files wird vernichtet.
<yogg> Weiß jemand was genau im Hintergrund passiert? Wird die Datei einmalig mit "0" überschreiben, oder passiert da mehr?
<keule> Abend
<Rochvellon> yogg> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chattr wird die Datei beim löschen mit Nullen überschrieben, wobei es momentan keine auswirkungen auf ext2 und ext3-dateisystemen geben soll
<kubine> Title: chattr › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yogg> Rochvellon: ah danke.  Das stand im "linupedia.org" nicht drinnen. Sollte doch lieber bei den guten wikis bleiben :D
<apricot1> hi, hab trouble nach motherboard Wechsel, bootet - Grub - Linux start - Monitor bleibt dunkel...nix mehr
<apricot1> im recovery mode bleibt er hängen bei: ACPI: Core revision 20110112
<dadrc> apricot1, mal mit noacpi probiert?
<home_> Kennt sich hier auch jemand mit dem flashen einer congstarBOX aus oder kann mir einen channel nennen, in dem mir geholfen werden kann?
<k1l_> !ot > home_ 
<kubine>  home_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<dadrc> home_, ich würd bei denen fragen, die die software geschrieben haben, die du flashen willst. Ansonsten kannst du gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen
<home_> danke
<apricot1> dadrc: hab im BIOS ACPI abgeschaltet ... jet5zt bootet er schon seit 5 Minuten - jede Anzeige in Z e i t l u p e
<dadrc> apricot1, wie gesagt, probier mal, in Grub das Laden des ACPI-Krams zu verbieten. Richtigen Eintrag markieren, e drücken, acpi=off anhängen
<apricot1> dadrc, danke. Ich probiers mal. Nach abschalten im BIOS läuft er in Superzeitlupe - BIOS lässt sich gar nicht mehr aufrufen...
<apricot1> werd wohl BIOS Batterie entfernen müssen...
<fornext> Kann man per Tastatur griechische Buchstaben erzeugen? (ohne den UNI-Code zu benutzen)
<ppq> ĸµŋ gehen mit alt-gr hier 
<fornext> ppq, aber zielsicher, z.B. an Roh kommst du nicht?
<fornext> Rho meine ich
<ppq> fornext: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen#Kombinationstaste-Compose-Key
<kubine> Title: Sonderzeichen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fornext> ppq, uff ... ich bleibe bei copy&paste
<Rochvellon> hm, die seite von standard.at gefällt mir. sie bleibt auch ohne javascript nutzbar, soweit ich das sehe. da hat sich einer richtig mühe gegeben
<noggo> hallo,
<noggo> gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Messaging-Menü ähnlich das vom Unity-Desktop in die Gnome-Shell zu intergrieren.
<k1l_> noggo: iirc nein, das war einer der Punkte, warum es Unity gibt.
<tuxampol> suche den pfad (ordner) für debians screensaver
<tuxampol> i need the directory for debians screensaver please /?
<uxlin> huhu hier vllt jemand ne ahnung wie ich nen repository von firefox hinzufüge ohne den fingerprint fehler ? 
<uxlin> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable <--- soll es anscheinend nicht mehr geben
<bekks> uxlin: Was für einen Fehler?
<uxlin> error can t find signing key fingerprint
<uxlin> aber anscheindend gibts das ppa nimmer
<steffen> warte einfach mal ne Stunde, vielleicht ist der key-Server gerade nicht verfügbar
<brennabor> ich habe probs mit fireftp / xampp unter ubuntu. kann ich hier posten oder off?
<brennabor> fireftp
<Minipluto> Wenn ich das mache, was hier beschrieben wird, werden die entsprechenden Pakete in der Paketverwaltung trotzdem nicht als installiert markiert. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TexLive_DVD_Installation#Paketverwaltung-die-neue-TeX-Live-Version-mitteilen 
<kubine> Title: TexLive DVD Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Minipluto> ich finde den Fehler nicht. Das Format der dort verlinkten debian-control-ex.txt erscheint mir richtig zu sein, da sie den gleichen Aufbau wie die von equivs-control generierte texlive-local hat.
<brennabor> also nochmal: ich kann mit fireftp / xampp unter linux nicht connecten. kann ich hier posten oder ist das off? (rechner hing gerade)
<bekks> Hast du einen ftp server installiert?
<brennabor> ja, der ist mit dabei
<bekks> Welchen?
<brennabor> mom
<brennabor> ProFTPD
<bekks> Und was ist dein eigentliches Problem?
<brennabor> unter fireftp will ich localhost connecten, der hängt in einer schleife
<bekks> In welcher Schleife?
<brennabor> ich poste mal die commands: login, cwd, type a, pasv, quit...
<bekks> Wie wäre es mit der kompletten, detailierten Problembeschreibung? :)
<bekks> Die ist mehr wert als einzelne Kommandos.
<brennabor> ok, könnte helfen - ich hab standardmäßig ein userkonto "nobody" pass: "lampp", damit versuche ich mich auf localhost zu connecten
<bekks> nobody darf sich hoffentlicj NIE irgendwo anmelden.
<brennabor> das ist das vorgegebene konto
<bekks> Kannst Du mal bitte lsb_release -a nopasten und auch die exakte xampp Version, die Du installiert hast? Inklusive Installationsquelle bitte.
<brennabor> xampp ist 1.7.7
<brennabor> stammt von apachefriends.org
<brennabor> ubuntu ist 10.04.4 lts lucid
<brennabor> installiert via cd (desktop)
<bekks> Bei xampp ist kein FTP Server dabei.
<brennabor> ich kann mit firefox per url "ftp://localhost" auf die ftp-site bzugreifen
<bekks> Und was ist nun die detailierte Problembeschreibung?
<brennabor> ich kann mit fireftp nicht zugreifen
<brennabor> also auch nicht uploaden
<bekks> "kann nicht zugreifen" bedeutet was? Bitte sei ein bisschen detailierter.
<brennabor> ständigerreconnect
<brennabor> fireftp verbindet sich, versucht zu listen, usw., trennt die verbindung, verbindet sich wieder, listet aber nichts auf
<bekks> brennabor: Können wir bitte - endlich - eine detailierte Beschreibung, vorzugsweise mit kompletten Ausgaben haben?
<brennabor> ja, ich tippe mal ab:
<bekks> nopaste bitte.
<bekks> !nopaste | brennabor 
<bekks> ! nopaste > brennabor 
<kubine>  brennabor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<brennabor> das paßt in 1 zeile
<bekks> Garantiert passen die Logausgaben von Fireftp zur Verbindung, dem Versuch zu listen, der Verbindungstrennung, dem erneuten Versuch nicht in eine Zeile.
<brennabor> ich kapituliere
<brennabor> vielleicht ist es einfacher für mich, ein anders ftp-prog auszuprobieren
<brennabor> ... als die regeln von ubuntu-de zu befolgen?
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<Timsu> Hallo, wer kann mir helfen, squid3 startet nicht automatisch nach einem reboot sondern ich muss jedes mal manuell "sudo service squid3 start" eingeben?
<ppq> Timsu: welche ubuntuversion nutzt du?
<Timsu> ubuntu 12.04
<Timsu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid/+bug/97513/
<kubine> Title: Bug #97513 “Squid requires restart after Network Manager made co...” : Bugs : “squid” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Timsu> hier sowas ähnlcih habe  ich habe aber schon 8.8.8.8 als dns server manuell bei squid.conf eingetragen
<Timsu> gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit bei reboot ein script auszuführen was squid startet?
<ppq> Timsu: öffne mal die datei /etc/init/squid3.conf und ersetze die zeile "start on runlevel [2345]" mit folgendem:     start on (net-device-up    [zeilenumbruch]          and local-filesystems        [zeilenumbruch]	  and runlevel [2345])
<ppq> Timsu: damit stellst du sicher, dass squid3 erst dann startet wenn das netzwerk steht
<ppq> Timsu: wenn das nicht funktioniert, gibt es noch einen zweiten quick&dirty weg, der aber höchstwahrscheinlich funktioniert, komm dann einfach nochmal hier rein
<Timsu> ok teste es jetzt mal
<Timsu> http://pastebin.com/U75p6P6v
<kubine> Title: [Bash] start on (net-device-up and local-filesystems and runlevel [l2345]) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Timsu> so ging es schonmal nicht
<Timsu> so konnte ich es nochnichtmal von hand starten
<Timsu> hab ich irgendeinen tippfehler?
<ppq> Timsu: doofe frage, aber der rest vom script ist noch da, ja?
<ppq> weil du nur die drei zeilen genopastet hast
<Timsu> ja
<Timsu> was wäre die andere lösung die du angesprochen hast?
<ppq> merkwürdig, eigentlich müsste das damit starten. naja, kannst ja mal die änderung rückgängig machen und sudo service... (den restart-befehl) in die /etc/rc.local vor das "exit 0" in eine eigene zeile schreiben
<ppq> das ist hässlich, aber könnte klappen
<ppq> weiß auch grad nichts besseres
<Timsu> also die änderung habe ich schon rückgängig gemacht
<Timsu> wo muss ich jetzt was reinschreiben?
<ppq> "sudo service squid3 start" in die /etc/rc.local, wie gesagt
<Timsu> ok
<ppq> ohne sudo
<ppq> wird eh mit rootrechten ausgeführt
<bekks> Aber mit vollem Pfad zu "service", weil die /etc/rc.local keine Umgebungsvariablen wie $PATH jennst.
<Timsu> ach so
<Timsu> wie ist denn der volle pfad?
<bekks> "which service" sagt Dir das.
<Timsu> es geht aber auch so
<Timsu> danke für die hilfe
<brennabor> nochmal ftp-problem / xampp: mit filezilla kann ich den ftp-server connecten, inhalte werden gelistet, aber dateitransfer geht nicht. 550 permission denied
<bekks> Dann hast du keine Berechtigungen.
<bekks> Dateisystemberechtigungen wohlgemerkt.
<brennabor> inzwischen habe ich in der proftpd.conf ein neues benutzerkonto angelegt
<brennabor> wie bekomme ich die rechte?
<bekks> In der proftpd.conf legt man keine Benutzerkonten an, dort sagt man nur, welches Konto proftpd verwenden soll.
<bekks> Auf welches Verzeichnis hast Du keine Berechtigungen mit welchem User?
<brennabor> ok, ich hab da einfach kopiert, was ich in einem youtube-video-tutorial gesehen hab
<bekks> Aua
<brennabor> heißt: ich hab den standarduser ersetzt durch mich mit einem verschlüsselten passwort
<oi> GNOME-Dienst für entfernte Bildschirme <- kann es sein das sich dort seit der LTS nur noch ein 8 stelliges passwort setzten lässt ? sehr blöd..
<brennabor> das geblockte verzeichnis ist /, der user heißt shopadmin
<Noobuntu81> Guten Abend zusammen
<Noobuntu81> ich wüsste gerne wie ich ein shell-skript in den Starter legen kann...
<balancer> nabend
<Noobuntu81> servus, weiß jemand vielleicht wie ich ein Shell-Skript in den Starter legen kann?
<Sardah> Hi hier, ich versuche gerade ein libre office dokument zu öffnen. Bekomme aber die Meldung : "Lesefehler. Fehler beim Lesen der Datei." kann ich die Datei irgendwie reparieren? Oder zumindest Seite 3 und 4? (Habe noch eine Sicherungsdatei vom Rest.)
<bekks> Sardah: Nopaste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von "dmesg".
<bekks> ! nopaste > Sardah 
<kubine>  Sardah: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ppq> Sardah: .odt dateien sind im prinzip zip-komprimierte xml dateien. du könntest versuchen, sie mit 'unzip datei.odt' zu entpacken und dich dann mal in den entpackten dateien umgucken ob du dort den rohtext findest
<Sardah> Hier mal die Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408132/
<kubine> Title: document › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sardah> und unzipen wird wohl nix bringen, da es hauptsächlich formatierungsänderungen sind.
<ppq> das liest sich nicht gut
<bekks> Sardah: Und dann nochmal die Ausgaben von "mount" und "sudo fdisk -l" bitte nopasten
<Sardah> Die Datei liegt auf Pendrive, sollte die letzte Zeile sein, sda1
<Sardah> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408137/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Deine Festplatte (sdb) ist kurz vor Ihrem Tod.
<bekks> Mach ein Backup und ersetze die Festplatte.
<Noobuntu81> ^^
<Sardah> Oh woran erkennt man das? Das ist mein USB Stick, (mein anderer)
<bekks> sdb stirbt. Das sieht man an den Hardwarefehlermeldungen.
<Sardah> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408142/
<kubine> Title: fdisk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sardah> hm gut, glaube der USB Stick ist dann doch nicht für den Dauerbetrieb und das Ubuntu darauf ausgeführt wird geeignet.
<Noobuntu81> an welchen Fehlermeldungen siehst du das denn?
<bekks> Noobuntu81: Fast das gesamte Log besteht aus Fehlermeldungen.
<Noobuntu81> und in welchem paste?
<bekks> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408132/
<kubine> Title: document › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noobuntu81> ja genau da
<Noobuntu81> Stimmt. Da sind einige Fehlermeldungen..
<Sardah> Okay hat sich erledigt. Auf dem anderen PC öffnet sich die Datei.
<Noobuntu81> Guten Abend weiß jemand wie ich ein shell-skript in den Starter legen kann?
<Noobuntu81> ist das denn so schwer?^^
<brennabor> ja ich komm mit proftpd auch nicht weiter, total restriktiv
<brennabor> keiner hat keine rechte, echt toll
<bekks> Das liegt nicht an FTP, das liegt an den Dateisystemberechtigungen für den User.
<brennabor> ist mir nicht logisch. wenn ein bestimmter user das ganze xampp-paket installiert, hat er trotzdem keinen zugriff
<TheInfinity> xampp paket? wtf?!
<bekks> Welcher User hat das denn installiert?
<bekks> Sag jetzt nicht "root".
<brennabor> shopadmin = ich
<CalebRipley> Noobuntu81, suchst du das: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das ganze soll ein Webserver im Internet werden?!
<brennabor> nein, ein lokaler testserver, evtl. mit dynamischer ip
<brennabor> ich will da einen onlineshop ausprobieren
<bekks> Gib uns die vollständige Fehlermeldung bitte, inklusive Verzeichnis, auf das Du zugreifen willst.
<brennabor> ja, ich sammle schon mal , nopaste ist klar
 * TheInfinity würde auch trotz testserver pakete aus den repositories + eine anständige config empfehlen. sonst stolperst du immer wieder über solche probleme
<Noobuntu81> CalebRipley: Danke dir! Werde es mir morgen mal anschauen..
<Noobuntu81> Schönen Abend euch noch!
<brennabor> also die letzten Zeilen von Filezilla:  Befehl: STOR neue Datei - Antwort: 550 neue Datei: Permission denied - Fehler: Kritischer Fehler
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > brennabor: filezilla interessiert nicht. logs der daemons. und bitte in
<kubine>  brennabor: filezilla interessiert nicht. logs der daemons. und bitte in: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<brennabor> ich muß mich da erst wieder einarbeiten, das wird heute wohl nichts mehr, bin zu müde
<zerwas> Seit 12.04 kann man das Messaging Menu nicht mehr mit einem Shortcut öffnen. mit gdbus kann man aber mit ihm interagieren. der passende befehl zum öffnen ließe sich dann einfach mit einem shortcut verbinden. nur weiß ich nicht, wie der befehl aussehen müsste bzw. ob das möglich ist
<zerwas> der befehl gibt z.B. zurück, ob der umschlag blau ist oder nicht: gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.messages --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/messages/service --method com.canonical.indicator.messages.service.AttentionRequested
<d0x> Hi, hat jmd. von euch eine o2 sim karte am laufen? Ich weiss nicht warum ich eine "Number" dort eingeben muss. Im Internet sagen sie bloss als APN "internet" eingeben und das wars
<d0x> Der Gnome netzwerk manager zwingt mich aber eine nummer ein zu geben
<zerwas> d0x, bei fonic ist das *99#. zu o2 kann ich dir nichts sagen
<zerwas> d0x, probier mal *99***1#
<zerwas> ... falls *99# nicht geht.
<d0x> zerwas: wo loggt der das denn hin
<d0x> dmesg ist leer
<d0x> Mit "Modem network disconnect" kann man nix anfangen
<zerwas> d0x, hat *99# also nicht funktioniert?
<d0x> ja, leider :(
<d0x> und  *99***1# auch nicht
<zerwas> d0x, grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog
<d0x> <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) Busy
<d0x> <info> (wwan0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'unknown') [40 120 1]
<d0x> hm
<bekks> Ist das ein o2 Surfstick?
<d0x> bekks: nein, eine o2 multisim im simkartenslot von einem Thinkpad x200
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du?
<d0x> 10.04
<d0x> 11.04
<d0x> o, 11.10 sogar :)
<d0x> wenn ich nach den 2 meldungen oben google gibts sogar ein paar hits
<d0x> aber keine loesungen
<d0x> ein paar meinen ich soll mal die pin abfrage deaktivieren
<d0x> der sim karte
<d0x> Ich versuch das mal
<d0x> muss dafuer aber disconnection
<d0x> vielleicht bis gleich :). danke :)
<[LinuxFan]> desktop symbole sperren das man die nicht löschen kann ? 
<k1l> !away > Hokar|off 
<kubine>  Hokar|off: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<bekks> [LinuxFan]: Kann man nicht.
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-11
<newan> habe gestern xubuntu installiert. nun funktionieren die hotkeys nicht mehr, bekomme beim sound zwar angezeigt das er sich verändert tut er aber nicht... 12-04 xubuntu, lenovo thinkpad t510i 
<newan> o.k helligkeit funktioniert bleibt sound
<balancer> bei meinem t61 geht sound
<newan> sound hab ich nur die leiser lauter tasten
<LurchiderLurch> Wie kann ich denn eine SD Karte in einem Android Gerät lokal über WLAN so in einen Dateibrowser so einbinden, dass ich drag&drop, copy, paste Operationen durchführen kann? Es sollen auch ganze Ordner kopiert werden. SwiFTP App (Ein FTP Server auf dem Androiden) kann das grundsätzlich, wenn ein entsprechender FTP Client auf dem PC zur Verfügung steht. Kann ich in Nautilus einen entsprechenden FTP Client einrichten,
<LurchiderLurch>  dass die SD Karte des Androiden ähnlich einem Laufwerk eingebunden wird? Oder wie sonst?
<doomas> .oO( ssh server auf demn droiden und dann per sshfs auf dem pc ... *überleg* )
<currywurst> ach kumm hoer up zu kalle un donn wat fuer dä figur, du dolle hot
<currywurst> wiss enner wieviel festplattenspeicher ich noch frei hann muss fuer nen distributions upgrade fon 10.04 uff 12.04?
<currywurst> ich hann noch 4.5GB frei, nur ob det reicht?
<LurchiderLurch> Des is dawwon abängisch, wiewiel Bladdensbeischer die hessische Schbrachunderschdüdsung brauchd.
<currywurst> wieviel bruchdse dann?
<LetoThe2nd> bitte langsam wieder zur allgemeinen channelsprache deutsch zurückkehren, danke :)
<currywurst> ma so ma so is ma eh bisschän zu wänisch
<LurchiderLurch> 4,5 GB sind noch auf Root frei?
<currywurst> ich habe noch 4.5GB freien festplattenspeicher vorhanden, reicht das für ein distributions upgrade von 10.04 zu 12.04?
<currywurst> ja
<newan> LurchiderLurch: Ich hab auf android ftp server als app und dann im nautilus mit server verbinden, dann mounted er es und ich kann hin und herschieben
<newan> gibt auch app für windowsfreigabe die du auch wieder mounten kannst
<LurchiderLurch> newan, danke
<newan> np
<LurchiderLurch> ich werde das mit nautilus probieren. Darf ich Dir eine PM senden?
<newan> jo
<newan> habe gestern xubuntu installiert. nun funktionieren die hotkeys nicht mehr, bekomme beim sound zwar angezeigt das er sich verändert  wird aber nich lauter bzw leiser ... 12-04 xubuntu, lenovo thinkpad t510i 
<newan> mute klappt
<Seymour> Moin
<Seymour> LXDE
<Seymour> Ich brauche eine Möglichkeit, automatisch nach starten des Desktops einen Terminalbefehl auszuführen.
<Seymour> Den Befehl in /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart reinzuschreiben, funktioniert nicht
<newan> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart und das
<kubine> Title: Autostart - LXDE.org (at wiki.lxde.org)
<Seymour> Damit startet man eine Anwendung.
<LurchiderLurch> currywurst, 4,5GB sind ne Menge. Hast Du in dem Artikel zu Upgrades nicht zu Speicherplatz gefunden?
<Seymour> Wie remt man in einer Scriptdatei eine Zeile raus?
<balancer> #
<Seymour> thx
<currywurst> LurchiderLurch: nein, auf ubuntu.com hab ich auch schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden
<currywurst> Sie befinden sich zurzeit an Position 3 der Warteschlange. Sie werden in ca. 00:49 mit einem Agent verbunden. FBI anruft :o)
<currywurst> ach ich machs einfach
<net-noob> Hallo, ich versuche gerade auf meine Windows Partition zuzugreifen. Leider finde ich nur die reservierte Recovery Partition. Unter dem Dateimanager taucht die Partition nicht auf...
<newan> aumix -v+10 steht im wiki soll unter xfce den sound lauter stellen
<newan> geht aber nciht
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: und die windows-partition ist sicher da & funktionstüchtig?
<net-noob> ja
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: dann leg doch bitte mal die ausgaben der befehle "mount" und "sudo fdisk -l" in ein pastebin.
<LetoThe2nd> !paste > net-noob 
<kubine>  net-noob: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<sdx23> newan: "geht aber nciht" ist etwas ungenau.
<net-noob> http://pastebin.com/TivDq3ca
<kubine> Title: /dev/loop0 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0) proc on /proc type pr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<newan> sdx23: jo stimmt ;-) also installiert hab ichs per apt und Tastenkürzel zugwiesen keine reaktion, im terminal ausgeführt kommt
<sdx23> net-noob: Wie hast du das installiert?
<newan> aumix:  Fehler beim Öffnen des Mixers: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunde
<LetoThe2nd> das isn wine.
<LetoThe2nd> und deswegen gehts nicht.
<sdx23> newan: womöglich musst du den extra angeben. Andererseits geht auch amix ganz nett für sowas.
<sdx23> s/wine/wubi/ ;)
<LetoThe2nd> s/wine/wubi
<newan> wie gib ich den an?
<newan> kann ciht ganz folgen
<net-noob> http://pastebin.com/3TVncB52
<kubine> Title: Platte /dev/sda: 320.1 GByte, 320072933376 Byte 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 3 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> respektive, die windows-partition liegt unter /host
<LetoThe2nd> kann man eigentlich gleich wieder löschen.
<sdx23> net-noob: für amixer ist hier ein beispiel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xbindkeys?highlight=amixer ; Für aumix müsste ich auch erst nachsehen, "man aumix" hilft.
<kubine> Title: xbindkeys › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<net-noob> ?
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: das ist ne wubi-installation. ergo: alles ist anders, und meistens deutlich schlechter.
<net-noob> ich möchte doch nur die partition einhängen. verstehe nur chinesisch, deren sprache ich nicht mächtig bin...
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: deine windows-partition liegt unter /host - und wenn du vorhast ubuntu noch länger als ne stunde in deinem leben auf dem rechner zu benutzen, am bestern gleich wieder löschen und richtig installieren :)
<net-noob> ah danke!
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: wie gesagt, das ist keine echte ubuntu-installation, sondern eine ubuntu-in-windows-verbasteleiung. schreit furchtbar nach ärger.
<net-noob> ubuntu wurde stanardmäßig installiert...
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: ganz sicher nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: beschreib doch mal in drei einfachen sätzen was du gemacht hast.
<newan> sdx23: danke, scheint ja echt komplex zu sein um die soundtasten unter xubuntu zu betreiben beim 11.11 ging das noch out of the box mit normalen ubuntu
<net-noob> ubuntu runtergeladen und installiert
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: *was* *wo* runtergeladen?
<net-noob> aber hast recht... war der windows-installer http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kubine> Title: Desktop | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: ich weiss, dass ich recht habe :P
<net-noob> LetoThe2nd ++
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: wie gesagt - ist mal ok zum ausprobieren für ne stunde. wenn du ubuntu ernsthaft oder sogar produktiv nutzen willst, so schnell wie möglich richtig installieren. wubi ist bekannt dafür furchtbar viel ärger zu machen, und in den mesiten fällen ist der kaum behebbar.
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: datenrettung, startprobleme etc. - alles um grössenordnungen komplexer wenn die krankheit names "wubi" im spiel ist.
<sky1> ie kann ich snmptt in einem exec commando einen trap mit spezieller oid  mitgeben habe entweder in der offiziellen doku nichts gefunden da steht nämlich nichts  dass man eine oid mitgeben kann.. hab zumindest nichts gesehen ..  das ganze auf der kommandozeile 
<lab> weiß jemand wie ich an den taschenrechner in unity komme?
<newan> so bin wietergekommen amixer geht nun kann per terminal sound ändern
<lab> chk, j
<newan> aber wenn cih nun den hotkey drücke passiert nichts obwohl als tastenkürzel angelegt
<newan> ahh meine taste hat kein keycode :-(
<net-noob> LetoThe2nd hmm.... warum macht gibt ubuntu dann solche Pakete frei?
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: weil man den leuten gibt was sie haben wollen. auch wenns auf langesicht kontraproduktiv ist.
<net-noob> Dann hätte ich gerne so ein Griechenlandpaket ;-P
<sdx23> newan: sone Sondertaste, i.e. Fn+foo? Dann ggf. mit acpi_listen mal schauen, vllt. erzeugt die nur acpi-Events.
<newan> kann ich die dann auch zuweisen?
<newan> acpi_listen gibt nichts zurück
<newan> bei xev kommt rückmeldung steht aber kein keycode drin
<newan> sind die sondertaten für sound hoch und runter an einem t510 thinkpad
<newan> unity gingen die
<newan> xfce nicht
<newan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408147/
<kubine> Title: xev › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<newan> das die rückmeldung von xev
<sdx23> bei den Vorgängern gaben die definitiv noch acpi-Events ab. Die xev-Ausgabe ist ne Mausbewegung.
<newan> ah
<sdx23> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408152/ so sollte das aussehen.
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<newan> genau und das bekomm ich nicht hin
<newan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408157/
<kubine> Title: xev › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<newan> das die andere taste
<newan> aber auch kein code
<airdem> hallo, habe probleme die sprache in ubuntu 12 zu ändern
<airdem> .pam_environments zeigt die korrekten informationen an, so wie sie im language selecter eingestellt wurden
<sky1> keiner mit snmptt vertraut 
<airdem> trotzdem bleibt nach einem login die sprache der oberfläche englisch
<disse> hallo liebe Leute. Nach einem Update auf 12.04 von 11.10 ging diesmal fast alles Glatt. Ich kann cmus jetzt aber nicht mehr bedienen
<disse> hat jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme bzw. dieses schon gelöst?
<disse> ncurses ist installiert
<disse> aber die Tasten 1-5 ändern die Ansichten nicht.
<disse> Aber :add funktioniert
<disse> Wenn ich /p drücke erweitert sich komischerweise meine wiedergabeliste
<witchdoc> moin
<G99wer23> bekomme für $ /usr/bin/xdpyinfo: xdpyinfo:  unable to open display  127.0.0.1:0.0
<G99wer23> was kann ich tun? xhost +myip habe ich bereits gemacht
<commander-ape> Hallo - ich versuche bei meinem ubuntu natty LIRC einzurichten - jedoch funktioniert immer nur eine einzige taste mit irw oder irrecord auf der Fernbedienung - woran könnte das liegen?
<newan> kämpfe immer noch die laustärke knöpfe meines thinpads unter xubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen
<newan> kennt sich jemand mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thinkpad_ACPI aus?
<kubine> Title: Thinkpad ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> newan: kannst ne konkrete frage stellen? :p
<newan> Ja, versuche die Hotkeys freizuschalten
<newan> 0xffff , nur bekomme das nicht ganz hin
<ben1u> Weiß jemand wie man diesen Buschtrommelton ausschaltet ohne dabei händisch einen Dateinamen zu ändern oder wie Sounddatei löschen?
<newan> echo 0xffff | sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey 
<newan> so ist korrekt oder?
<apollo13> nö, je nach notebook braucht man das gar nicht
<ben1u> s/wie/die
<apollo13> mach einfach mal alsamixer auf und tu alle channels anzeigen und dann drück rum
<apollo13> ben1u: wo tritt der auf?
<ben1u> bei login in lightdm
<newan> osd geht seh ich das sich was tut bei eliser/lauter aber der asamixer etc ruckt net von der stelle
<newan> wollte dann die keys mit den tastenkürzel belegen aber die Keys geben mir unter xev keinen keycode und acpi_listen zeigt ncihts an
<apollo13> ben1u: ah damit kenn ich mich nicht aus, du kannst aber versuchen die soundeinstellungen vom lightdm user zu öffnen und dort sounds abdrehen
<ben1u> ich habe schon unter dconf-editor den Punkt com>canonical>unity-greeter>play-ready-sound den Haken rausgenommen und dennoch geht nicht
<apollo13> ben1u: für welchen user hast du das gemacht?
<apollo13> newan: hast du im alsamixer alle channels angezeigt? hier hat er nämlich den falschen geregelt
<ben1u> apollo13: für den Hauptuser
<apollo13> ben1u: das ist der falsche
<apollo13> du musst das für den user vom lightdm machen
<apollo13> newan: eg mal mit f6 alles durchgucken und etwas spielen
<newan> apollo13:hab mit f6 jede karte durch und f5 für alle anzeiegn
<apollo13> was fürn thinkpad?
<newan> t510i
<newan> xubuntu 12.04
<apollo13> also für neue systemegilt imo: In particular, old documentation that tells you to "echo enable,0xffffffff >/proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey", or to give thinkpad-acpi any hotkey= module parameters to enable hot keys by default, is likely incorrect. 
<apollo13> schau mal im dmesg ob thinkpad-acpi das ding ordentlich erkennt
<newan> 0x0000ffff steht bei mir ... also weniger fff
<ben1u> aber normal ist doch der Punkt "com>canonical>unity-greeter>play-ready-sound" im dconf-editor dafür gedacht um den Buschtrommelton beim Login einzustellen oder?
<newan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408167/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<newan> dmesg
<apollo13> ben1u: weiß ich nicht, aber wenn dus fürn hauptbenutzer machst ist es definitiv falsch
<apollo13> newan: wie gesagt hau das 0xffff zeugs weg
<newan> wodrauf soll cih es den stellen
<apollo13> auf gar nix
<G99wer23> wie kannich unter ubuntu 10.04 die datei /proc/sys/kernel/sem änder? habe es bereits als root versucht, jedoch war die änderung nicht dauerhaft
<apollo13> dann neustarten und nochmals gucken
<ben1u> apollo13: okay, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich dies einstellen muss
<apollo13> G99wer23: definiere dauerhaft
<syntroPi> Hey Leute, überlege gerade mir nen Wacom touch tablet zuzulegen: Welches wird von Ubuntu/Unity/Gnome-Shell am besten unterstützt? Erfahrungswerte?
<apollo13> ben1u: wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich im dconf vom lightdm user (ich hab keinen lightdm)
<newan> prob ist wie ich das lösche darf ja in /proc ent schreiben und muss es mit echo machen
<ben1u> ah okay
<G99wer23> apollo13: die änderung ist plötzlich jnicht mehr da. habe zwischendurch einen neustart gemacht. keine ahnung obs daran lag
<apollo13> newan: natürlich darf man in /proc schreiben (mit sudo wenn notwending halt)
<apollo13> G99wer23: natürlich /proc/sys überlebt keinen neustart
<newan>  Fehler beim Schreiben von /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey: Das Argument ist ungültig
<newan> versucht hab ich es ;-)
<newan> sorry bin noch net der King
<apollo13> was genau hast du ausgeführt?
<newan> sudo nano /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey
<G99wer23> apollo13: und wo kann ich dann meine änderungen inetragen, damit sie dauerhaft sind? /etc/sysctl.conf?
<apollo13> G99wer23: ja
<G99wer23> ok, danke
<syntroPi> newan verwende echo oder cat für proc
<apollo13> G99wer23: du kannst es auch natürlich jedes mal beim booten mit echo in der rc.local machen etc...
<newan> ja echo | /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey
<syntroPi> newan echo "wasauchimmer" > /proc/askdjbas
<syntroPi> sudo
<newan> soll ja ncihts reinschrieben
<syntroPi> sondern?
<newan> das ja das was ich net kann ^^
<apollo13> syntroPi: blödsinn, sudo überlebt den redirect nicht
<newan> echo reset | sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey
<newan> damit ist es un auf urzustand
<apollo13> newan: du musst schon was reinschreiben, aber da ich nicht weiß was die api erwartet würde ich einfach neu booten
<newan> aber steht immer ncoh ne mask drin
<apollo13> na dann
<syntroPi> sudo sh -c 'echo "wasauchimmer" > /proc/woauchimmer'
<newan> o.k denke ich mach mal Pause und schreib ancher ins Forum, den so ganz blick ichs nciht
<newan> onscreen ist ja da nur der regler mag halt net unter unity und vorher gnome gings ja, also muss es ja irgendwie gehen
<newan> danke erstmal an apollo13 und den rest, sehen uns im forum dann
<syntroPi> irgendwer mit wacom erfahrungen hier?
<apollo13> syntroPi: tee ist sinnvoller
<syntroPi> apollo13, yup jeht boides
<apollo13> nur weil etwas geht macht es das nicht sinnvoll
<syntroPi> apollo13, ok warum ist tee sinnvoller?
<apollo13> syntroPi: weil damit das echo kein sudo braucht
<apricot1> hab immer noch das Boot-Prob nach motherboardfwechsel. im recovery mode bleibt booten bei ACPI: Core revision 2011012 stehen- trotz Grub 'e' und Anhang von acpi=off
<ben1u> apricot1: Hast du auch schon andere Bootoptionen ausprobiert?
<apricot1> ben1u, nein -welche denn ?
<ben1u> apricot1: und wo bleibt die Anzeige stehen, wenn du normal ohne die Bootoptionen quiet und splash ?
<ben1u> .. startest
<apricot1> ACPI: Core revision 2011021...
<apricot1> ben1u, auch wenn ich in Grub acpi=off anhänge
<ben1u> schau mal da rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> du könntest die diversen Optionen ausprobieren
<apricot1> ok - danke...
<ben1u> vielleicht die pci=noacpi
<apricot1> ok teste ich sofort...
<apricot1> einfach nach 'e' im Grup anhängen ?
<ben1u> vorallem die Optionen in der Liste ab noapic
<ben1u> apricot1: ja
<ben1u> aber nur diese einzeln
<ben1u> ohne "quiet splash"
<jokrebel> apricot1: Aber es ist "grub" - oder pootest Du?
<apricot1> ein pischen  :-))
<deem> jokrebel: pooten?
<ben1u> :D
<apricot1> wo schalt ich den quiet und splash ab - ich teste immer im recovery mode, da seh ich alles
<deem> apricot1: das sind bootparameter
<ben1u> apricot1: naja wenn du diese da in der Liste löschst
<jokrebel> deem: Für was steht das B in "grub"?
<apricot1> also  pci=noacpi bringt auch nichts...
<deem> jokrebel: aso :D mir war nicht bekannt, wofür grub steht :D
<apricot1> also  pci=noacpi bringt auch nichts...
<ben1u> apricot1: du kannst auch einen andere Kernel auswählen zum starten oder?
<ben1u> apricot1: ja, haben wir verstanden. Probiere alle durch die relevant sein könnten
<apricot1> ich guck mal
<apricot1> wenn ich im GrubMenu mit 'e' quiet und splash lösche und acpi=off anhänge dann F10... dann ist aber doch quiet und hängt bei ACPI.Muss ich erst extra speichern ? wie ?
<ben1u> apricot1: meines Wissens kürzt quiet die Ausgabe ab. Ohne quiet kommen mehr Bootmeldungen
<apricot1> es kommt gar keine - obwohl quiet gelöscht st - da hat sich nix geändert
<carinitis> hi
<ben1u> extra speichern muss du nicht, weil du startet mit den angegebenen Optionen einfach los
<carinitis> ich hab hier ne dvd eingelegt aber find nicht wo ich darauf zugreifen kann
<ben1u> carinitis: Welches Ubuntu nutzt du? Mit Unity?
<carinitis> ja
<carinitis> der dateibrowser zeigt da nichts an auf der linken seite
<ben1u> carinitis: unter Nautilus gehst du im Menü auf "Gehe zu>Rechner"
<carinitis> da stehen nur festplatten generic ultra hs-sd/mmc und dateisystem
<ben1u> carinitis: werden andere CD's oder DVD's erkannt?
<carinitis> hab ich noch nicht probiert
<apricot1> also: Bottparameter acpi=off scheint das Systemnicht im mindesten zu interessieren - Boot hängt immer bei ACPI: Core frevision 20110112
<apricot1> Bootparameter  :-)
<ben1u> apricot1: ich vermute du bekommst einfach einen Kernelpanic und dass das System speziell bei "ACPI: Core frevision 20110112" stehen bleibt, muss nichts heißen.
<jokrebel> ben1u: Was man aber besser noch mit ssh-Zugriff und/oder SysReq gegenprüfen sollte.
<jokrebel> + Logs lesen.
<apricot1> ben1u, und was jetzt ? Bei Neuinstallation sind wieder alle Konfigurationen weg... /home ist ok, ist auf ner andern Partition
<jokrebel> und bei Kernelpanic blinken dann zumeist die NUM/CAPS/Scroll-LEDs.
<apricot1> nö da blinkt nix
<ben1u> okay kein Kernelpanic
<ben1u> apricot1: wenn du /home und /etc sicherst, dann ist es nicht weg.
<deem> nur weil die leuchten nicht blinken heißt das nicht, dass der rechner keine kernelpanic hat
<deem> ich wäre auch dafür, dass man sich mal die logs anschaut. das system scheint ja zu booten und damit schreibt es dann auch sicher etwas in die boot.log
<apricot1> jetzt hab ich im Grub Menu bei '...recovery' mal acpi=off an die Zeile linux /vmlinuz..... angehängt. Jetzt hängt er bei: Freeing initrd memory: 18688k frees
<jokrebel_> deem: Aber wenn sie nicht blinken (und ssh-Zugriff; STRG+ALT+F2; SysReq _nicht_ geprüft wurde) kann man nicht sagen _dass_das_ ne Kernelpanic _ist_
<apricot1> keine blinkenden LED
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Reagieren die LEDs noch auf einen zugehörigen Tastendruck?
<apricot1> vorher steht in 2 Zeilen: [ardware error]: Machne check events logged
<apricot1> jokrebel, nein alles tot
<jokrebel_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> apricot1: siehe Link von grad - Probier mal "ALT+Druck" (drücken und halten) und dann dazu in langsamer Folge nacheinander die Buchstaben K R E I S U B
<apricot1> jokrebel,  wenn er hängt ?
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Ja, (wenn er wirklich hängen sollte, dann bewirkt dies auch nichts)
<apricot1> so isses
<Atzekraut> Abend
<jokrebel_> apricot1: Alt (nicht AltGr) UND Druck UND K gefolgt von alt+Druck+r gefolgt von… ?
<apricot1> und als Anzeige vor 'Freeing intitrd memory: 18688k freed' steht [Hardware error]: Machinbe check events logged
<apricot1> ich probier nochmal...
<apricot1> nö...alles tot
<Atzekraut> Ich habe es langsam geschafft alle rechner auf Linux zu trimmen.  Jedoch habe ich hier noch ein Aspire von Acer, welches so doofe Softkeys oben drauf hat. Wenn ich Ubuntu installiere kann ich den Knopf zum einschalten der WLAN nicht drücken bzw er geht nicht an
<jokrebel_> Lies sich wie ein Hardwareproblem. Schon mal mit ner LiveCD probiert?
<apricot1> mach ich grad...
<jokrebel_> Atzekraut: Öffne mal xev und drück dann die Taste, ob sich da was tut.
<Atzekraut> problem..... ich bin grad mit windoof unterwegs und habe 12.04 auch wieder gelöscht inkl grub bootloader
<ring0> Atzekraut, hier gibt es auch einen eventuell interessanten artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN#WLAN-Sondertasten
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Atzekraut> zudem bin ich echt noch ein noob.   xev öffnen heisst?
<carinitis> ben1u: also ne video dvd läuft
<ring0> Atzekraut, terminal öffnen, xev eintippen, enter
<ben1u> carinitis: also wird es wohl an der DVD liegen.. Dein Laufwerk mag die nicht.
<apricot1> jokrebel, auch mit live-cd hängt er irgendwo
<apricot1> is wohl hardware. Blöd nur dass motherboard und cpu von unterschiedlichen Lieferanten sind,...
<jokrebel> apricot1: Da sieht es eher weniger wie ein Ubuntu-Problem aus. Lass uns da besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterreden.
<carinitis> ok
<brennabor> wie kann ich die berechtigungen für eine datei ändern? ich kann eine log-datei nicht öffnen.
<janda> man chown
<brennabor> bitte etwas genauer, also nur über ein terminal?
<holgi> wie kann ich einstellen das wenn ich das notebookt zuklappe die wlan verbindung gehalten wird?
<jokrebel> brennabor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen#Hintergrund-Benutzer-Gruppen-und-Zugriffsrechte  und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte  und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod  - besser? THX vor Google-Frontending-me
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<holgi> so das ich im irc bleiben kann wenn ich das notebook zuklappe, aber dennoch strom spare
<brennabor> thx to Google-world-no.1
<jokrebel> holgi: In den Einstellungen festlegen, dass beim Zuklappen nur der Monitor abgedunkelt wird.
<holgi> hm ok
<robert1> hallo, seit dem update auf 12.04 wird bei meinem laptop die festplatte andauernd aus- und wieder eingeschaltet, wo oder wie kann ich diese funktion unterbinden?
<robert1> auf dieser seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/laptop-mode-tools wird vom "Gnome-Powermanager" gesprochen, allerdins finde ich diesen nicht über die/das Dash
<kubine> Title: laptop-mode-tools › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> auch in den Systemeinstellungen z.B. unter Leistung finde ich nichts passendes
<ppq> robert1: das kann man mit hdparm einstellen
<brennabor> zu proftpd: es gibt ein howto, in dem von einem transferlog (proftpd.xferlog) geschrieben wird, das finde ich nicht. kann jemand helfen?
<robert1> ppq: aha, das muss installiert werden?
<ppq> robert1: hdparm -B 1 -S 120 /dev/sdb  # das beispielsweise für standby der hdd erst nach 10 minuten (120 mal 5 sekunden, ggf. anpassen).
<ppq> wobei 10 minuten schon ein hoher wert sind, eigentlich
<brennabor> das transferlog suche ich, nicht das howto
<robert1> ppq: aha, danke für die Terminaleingabe, werde ich gleich versuchen (per sudo vermute ich?)
<ppq> robert1: ja
<ppq> robert1: wenn der eingestellte wert zufriedenstellend ist, kannst du das (ohne sudo) in deine /etc/rc.local schreiben, vor die zeile mit "exit 0"
<robert1> ppq: ok, durch die einmalige terminaleingabe wird das beim nächsten start des laptops ansonsten wieder verworfen ohne eintrag in die rc.local?
<ppq> robert1: genau
<robert1> ppq: ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, daß das nichtausschalten der festplatten unter 11.10 per grafischem menü möglich war, ist dem so?
<ppq> robert1: da bin ich überfragt
<robert1> ppq: ok danke für deine hilfe
<ppq> keine ursache
<brennabor> ich kann keine dateien auf proftpd-verzeichnisse uploaden, fehlende rechte. kan jemand helfen, ohne mich auf google zu verweisen?
<balancer|> chmod/own
<brennabor> balancer|: ?
<balancer|> das wären stichworte für google...
<brennabor> ich kenne chmod etwas, aber wie kann ich für ganze verzeichnisse rechte ändern?
<brennabor> wie kann ich den besitz für verzeichnisse übernehmen?
<ben1u> !rechte > brennabor
<kubine>  brennabor: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<brennabor> ja, schon klar: einfach war gestern und schnell ist auch nicht
<koem> e
<koem> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit apt-get
<koem> $ sudo apt-get --purge remove oracle-java7-installer
<koem> > E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<koem> ich will es einfach nur weg haben, aber das funzt nicht,  weil er immer intern dpkg --configure aufrufe
<koem> aufruft
<jokrebel_> koem: Das mit dem error code 1 sagt wenig aus. Paste mal bitte ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" von gaaanz vorne bis gaaanz zum Schluß.
<koem> sorry, Madam ruft zum essen. Da gibt es kein drumrum! :-) bis gleich
<koem> ok, jokrebel_, hier kommts:
<koem> koem@atze:~ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<koem> [sudo] password for koem: 
<koem> Ign http://archive.canonical.com precise InRelease
<koem> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease                                              
<koem> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease                                                         
<koem> Ign http://debian.applejuicenet.de ./ InRelease                                                        
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://archive.canonical.com precise Release.gpg                                                  
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<koem> Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease                                                 
<kubine> Title: appleJuicenet.de :: Debianpakete (at debian.applejuicenet.de)
<koem> Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease                                         
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<koem> Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports InRelease                                       
<koem> Ign http://debian.applejuicenet.de ./ Release.gpg                                                  
<koem> Hole:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg [72 B]                                         
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<koem> Hole:2 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg [198 B]                             
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://archive.canonical.com precise Release                                                  
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg                                              
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<koem> Hole:3 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release [49,6 kB]                               
<koem> OK   http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release                                                      
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<koem> Ign http://debian.applejuicenet.de ./ Release                                                      
<kubine> Title: appleJuicenet.de :: Debianpakete (at debian.applejuicenet.de)
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg                                          
<koem> Ign http://debian.applejuicenet.de ./ Packages/DiffIndex                                               
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release.gpg                                        
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release                                                      
<koem> OK   http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner Sources                                              
<ring1> !paste > koem
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<koem> OK   http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Sources                                                     
<kubine>  koem: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release                                              
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner amd64 Packages                                       
<koem> OK   http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner i386 Packages                                        
<koem> Ign http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner TranslationIndex                                      
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<koem> OK   http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages                                              
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages                                            
<koem> Hole:4 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Sources [7.089 B]                              
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release                                            
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Sources                                                 
<koem> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main TranslationIndex                                             
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted Sources                                           
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Sources                                             
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse Sources                                           
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages                                          
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted amd64 Packages                                    
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe amd64 Packages                                      
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse amd64 Packages                                 
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages                                        
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<koem> Hole:5 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Sources [14 B]                           
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Translation-en                                   
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe i386 Packages                               
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse i386 Packages                          
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main TranslationIndex                             
<koem> OK   http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse TranslationIndex                          
<koem> OK   http://debian.applejuicenet.de ./ Packages                                                        
<kubine> Title: appleJuicenet.de :: Debianpakete (at debian.applejuicenet.de)
<koem> Ign http://debian.applejuicenet.de ./ Translation-de_DE                                                
<koem> OK   http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse Translation-en                             
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<koem> OK   http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Translation-en                             
<koem> Download done.
<koem> sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz
<koem> Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<koem> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<koem>  Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<koem> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<koem>  oracle-java7-installer
<koem> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<koem> koem@atze:~ 
<koem> aber es geht mir auch nicht darum, die configure-problematik zu lösen, es soll einfach nur deinstalliert werden.
<Fuchs> aaaaaaaaaarg
<Fuchs> ich hasse den client
<Fuchs> ich nehms weg, ich nehms weg
<Fuchs> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408172/   << das da hier ist dann sein Link, wenn er wieder da ist. 
<kubine> Title: koem1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring1> !away Hokar|off 
<ring1> !away > Hokar|off 
<kubine>  Hokar|off: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<koem> kannst du damit was anfangen > jokrebel_ ?
<jokrebel_> koem: Du hast das glaub falsch rum geschrieben. Versuch mal "sudo apt-get remove --purge <paket>" und paste das, aber nicht wieder so wie vorhin…
<jokrebel_> !paste > koem
<kubine>  koem: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: ich habe es ihm schon gezeigt, aber danke :) 
<koem> ja ok, aber den Link darf ich dann posten, richtig? Oder bin ich wegen dem Link dann das zweite mal rausgeflogen?
<jokrebel_> koem: Den Link ja.
<koem> here it comes: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408177/
<kubine> Title: koem2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koem> im Endeffekt hätte ich gerne eine generelle Antwort, da ich das früher schon mal hatte... Jedes Mal, wenn ich was per Ubuntu Software-Center installiere sagt er jetzt, dass die installation fehlgeschlagen hätte, da er das configure für das fehlerhafte Paket ja jedesmal ausführt
<jokrebel_> koem: Äh? Wie hattest Du das denn installiert? (…unbekanntes Argument »cdrom«) find ich merkwürdig.
<koem> ich habe es nach dieser Anleitung installiert: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<kubine> Title: How to install oracle java 7 in ubuntu 12.04 | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<jokrebel_> koem: Keine Ahnung. Sieht für mich sehr nach nicht-Ubuntu-Way-Installation aus.
<koem> das mit dem cdrom ist mir auch schleiherhaft
<kashednom> hallo an alle
<koem> ja, kein Standard
<kashednom> wer kennt sich mit videokarten aus?
<kashednom> also hardware
<jokrebel_> koem: A ja - ein PPA (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:eugenesan/java). Da frag doch den/die PPA-Betreuer wie Du das wieder sauber loswirst.
<kashednom> ich brauche spezialisten
<koem> hmm. kann man dpkg nicht beibringen, dass er das configure  einfach weglässt? Das Paket hat den Status rF und genau das muss geändert werden
<sdx23> kashednom: du brauchst in erster Linie eine vernünftig gestellte Frage - atm. weiß kein Mensch, was du willst.
<sdx23> koem: Nein. Der Sinn einer Paketverwaltung ist nicht, sie zu deaktivieren.
<jokrebel_> koem: https://launchpad.net/~eugenesan/+archive/java - das wär die Anlaufstelle für Dein PPA
<kubine> Title: java : Eugene San (at launchpad.net)
<kashednom> also meine frage ist warum nach dem ich neue grafikkarte eingebaut habe und per hdmi angeschlossen habe bekomme ich schwarzen bildschirm und der rechner faehrt immer neu also dachte ich mir dat liegt an der neue grafikkarte habe versucht mit der alte ist gleiche problem lange piepsen schwarze bildschirm rechner startet andauernd neue ich weiss nicht was ich da falsch mache :( kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
<jokrebel_> koem: Und wie sdx23 sagte ist es keine gute Idee an der Paketverwaltung rumzupfrimeln.
<koem> jokrebel: ja, ich weiß. Aber gerade bei oracle/sun java installation kommt man nicht drum rum
<jokrebel_> kashednom: Langes Pipsen hört sich aber schon sehr nach Hardwareproblem an.
<sdx23> kashednom: klingt nach einem Hardwareproblem. Konsultiere das Mainboardhandbuch um die Bedeutung des Piepens herauszufinden.
<jokrebel_> koem: Wie Du meinst - Dein System :-/
<kashednom> ich finde das handbuch nicht mehr
<jokrebel_> kashednom: Google kenn ein paar.
<jokrebel_> +t
<kashednom> danke
<rambo-ramon-rein> hallo, habe auf precise geupdatet und habe in unity nur die High-Contrast-Themes. Wie bekomme ich die Normalen?
<kashednom> ich suche mal dannach
<koem> so! ich habe jetzt die pre- und post-removal-script totgelegt und dann ging es natürlich. Jetzt muss ich per Hand aufräumen
<jokrebel_> koem: Na wenn das früher oder später mal keine Nachwehen erzeugt…
<koem> jokrebel_: kann passieren, aber damit komme ich zurecht
<koem> Jokrebel_: Danke für die Hilfe
<jokrebel_> koem: gerne
<kashednom> ich habe jetzt gegooglt und stellt dabei heraus dat die grafikkarte ein problem hat. ich verstehe nicht was ich da falsch mache
<kashednom> beim einbauen der grafikkarte
<kashednom> :(
<jokrebel_> kashednom: Wenn sie nicht gescheit im Sockel sitzt zum Beispiel. Oder wenn die gar nicht zu Deinem Board/Steckplatz passt. etc. - - Aber das wär bitte eher ein Thema für den Offtopic-Kanal.
<kashednom> ich weiss dat die alte grafikkarte ging aber nachdem versuch mit der gleiche problem :(
<kashednom> ok danke
<jokrebel_> bye
<ben1u>     
<MaxRebo> Hi, hab gerade Ubuntu 12.04 64-Bit installiert - beim ersten Boot nach der Installation wurde mein per HDMI angeschlossener Monitor noch erkannt - nach einem reboot nicht mehr. Hat einer ne Idee was ich da machen kann?
<MaxRebo> Als Zusatzinformation - Ubuntu hat mir angeboten, einen proprietären Grafiktreiber zu installieren, das ist aber fehlgeschlagen.
<StefanT> nvidia oder amd ?
<MaxRebo> AMD
<StefanT> ok .... (AMD habe ich "nur" @Work und da hat's geklappt)
<ppq> MaxRebo: starte doch mal im abgesicherten modus, geh in ein root-terminal (du kriegst ein menü, da ist das eine option, relativ weit unten) und deinstalliere dort den amd-treiber. so geht das: 'apt-get purge fglrx'. danach unbedingt noch die xorg.conf löschen: 'rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf', falls sie existiert. dann wird nach einem neustart der freie standardtreiber verwendet.
<MaxRebo> ppq: ok ich versuchs, thx
<superboom> m0in
<superboom> welche ubuntu distro währe für 1gb ram perfekt
<bekks> xubuntu oder lubuntu.
<mosDD> hallo, ich kann mit ubuntu 12.04 und Thunderbird keine Mails mehr verschicken, obwohl es gestern unter 11.04 mit Evolution noch ging. Hier mehr Infos http://pastie.org/3896805. Wäre nett, wenn sich jemand das Problem mal anschauen würde :-)
<guntbert> mosDD: ein Tip: sammle deine pastes auf einer Seite, ich hätt keine Lust, mir das von mehreren Stellen zusammenzusuchen :)
<mosDD> guntbert, danke! Ist mein zweites Mal im IRC ;-)
<guntbert> mosDD: die übliche Vorgangsweise in support-channels ist die: möglichst vollständige Beschreibung im channel,  config-/log-files und Programm-ausgaben in *einem* pastebin und wenns sein muss screenshots auf einem picture-sammler
<mosDD> guntbert, okay danke ;-)
<mosDD> guntbert, hast du eine idee, was mein problem angeht?
<guntbert> mosDD: derzeit nicht, ich hab nämlich wirklich keine Lust, mir die dinge selber zusammen zu suchen :-)
<mosDD> guntbert, okay, trotzdem danke für den sticky ;-)
<guntbert> mosDD: :)
<xx4h> mosDD, ich hätte da einen kleinen hinweis :-) "mail.domain.com" ist schätzungsweise nicht dein smtp ausgangsserver...
<mosDD> xx4h, pop und smtp liegen auf einem server. Hat ja mit evolution und vorher auch geklappt.
<xx4h> ja, aber dieser server heißt sicher nicht "mail.domain.com" d.h. da ist noch der dummy drin...
<mosDD> xx4h, ja die domain heißt anders, domain ist hier nur platzhalter ;-)
<xx4h> in der fehlermeldung ein platzhalter?
<mosDD> xx4h, ja meine wirkliche domain muss ich hier ja nicht erzählen, tut auch nichts zur sache
<xx4h> aaaah...
<xx4h> du hast das in die fehlermeldung gepackt
<xx4h> sag das doch...
<xx4h> ;-)
<mosDD> xx4h, sry :D
<xx4h> mosDD, und du hast sicher pop und kein imap?
<xx4h> wobei das hier irrelevant ist ^^
<mosDD> xx4h, ja imap ist gar nicht installiert
<xx4h> imap > ALL
<xx4h> :PO
<xx4h> laufen emailprog und mailserver auf der gleichen kiste?
<xx4h> bzw. anders gefragt, wurde der rechner auf dem der mail-server läuft auch geupdatet?
<xx4h> wo isser denn jetzt hin?
<xx4h> :-/ mein bitcoin payment ist immer noch nicht angekommen
<mosDD_> xx4h, der server, auf dem pop und smtp läuft ist ein vserver von 1&1 und wurde erst vor ein paar tagen "geSETUPed". Und der MUA läuft hier auf meinem Ubuntu 12.04. Aber warum geht es mit Evolution und mit Thunderbird nicht? Und wieso kann Thunderbird keine Verbindung aufbauen?!
<xx4h> können viele sachen sein :-)
<xx4h> wir tasten uns ran
<xx4h> mach mal nen "ping mail.domain.com"
<xx4h> natürlich mit deiner richtigen domain :-)
<bekks> ping sagt nichts aus.
<bekks> ICMP kann man mühelos blocken ohne dass TCP beinträchtigt wird.
<xx4h> und wer macht sowas?
<bekks> Jeder, deine keine Lust auf ungefragte ICMP Anfragen hat.
<xx4h> zeig mir einen
<bekks> Du sprichst gerade mit einem, z.B.
<xx4h> hahaha :D sehr sinnvoll
<bekks> Wie Du meinst.
<xx4h> was bringt es dir?
<bekks> Sagte ich gerade.
<xx4h> ok. anders gefragt. wovor hast du angst?
<bekks> Ich habe keine Angst. Ich habe nur alles abgeschaltet, was ich nicht brauche. Und dazu gehört an erster Stelle ICMP, weil ich andere Wege habe, die Erreichbarkeit des Servers zu überwachen.
<xx4h> und du meinst, das das mosDD_ auf seinem vserver abgeschaltet hat?
<bekks> mosDD_: Kannst Du mit telnet direkt mit dem Server reden und eine Mail verschicken?
<mosDD_> also ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass wenn ich eine andere subdomain für SMTP nehme, anstatt mail.domain.com jetzt smtp.domain.com, dass thunderbird reagiert und die verbindung aufnimmt. zertifikat runtergeladen und zugelassen, allerdings will er das passwort nicht akzeptieren, obwohl ich es gerade nochmal überprüft habe...
<bekks> xx4h: Das kann auch sein Anbieter gemacht haben.
<xx4h> mosDD_, probier mal ssl statt tls
<xx4h> bekks, nein.
<xx4h> wie ich schon sagte...ist unüblich
<bekks> Und deshalb kann der Anbieter das nicht. Interessante These.
<xx4h> habe auch server bei 1&1
<xx4h> die fuckeln nicht an solchen settings rum
<bekks> Erstmal ist schonmal was mit dem MX record im DNS kaputt bei mosDD_, wenn es mit einer anderen subdomain funktioniert.
<xx4h> vielleicht bei einem managed...aber da in der regel auch nur, wenn du das ausdrücklich verlangst.
<mosDD_> bekks, funktiniert nicht, man braucht schon ne verschlüsselte verbindung
<bekks> mosDD_: Ja. Aber das hat nichts mit den Subdomains und MX records zu tun.
<bekks> Da ist schonmal definitiv was kaputt bei Dir.
<xx4h> ich sehe schon, bekks ist der geborene supporter. nicht ein konstruktives wort...
<mosDD_> xx4h, mit ssl geht es auch nicht
<bekks> xx4h: Wenn Du meinst. Dein Ticket. Ich halte mich raus.
<xx4h> mh...wenn das zertifikat ankommt, dann kann eigentlich nicht mehr all zu viel fehlen...vorausgesetzt du willst nicht unbedingt "mail" anstatt "smtp" als sub
<mosDD_> bekks, mx eintrag sollte korrekt sein. mit evolution hats ja auch hingehauen. aber wieso mit thunderbird nicht...
<mosDD_> xx4h, ja ge, das denke ich mir auch...dann fragt er nach dem passwort, was ich aber schon zum x-ten mal korrekt eingegeben habe, aber er meint, es wäre falsch...
<xx4h> deswegen war ich gerade nicht ganz sicher, ob tls eingestellt ist...aber wenn es mit ssl auch nicht geht.
<xx4h> schau mal kurz hier rein: /etc/postfix/main.cf
<brennabor> bekks: gestern hatte ich versucht, daten auf einen lokalen proftpd-server zu übertragen und sollte die serverlogs ausgraben. Dazu müßte "TransferLog /var/log/xferlog" in eine proftpd.conf eingetragen werden, nur leider existieren 2 conf-Dateien, eine unter /etc/proftpd und eine unter /opt/lampp/etc/. Welche ist die Richtige?
<[LinuxFan]> (gedit:1654): Gtk-WARNING beim öffnen über das Terminal gedit 
<mosDD_> xx4h, bitteschö http://pastie.org/3896562
<kubine> Title: #3896562 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> brennabor: Das musst du den xampp Support fragen. Ich verwende weder xampp, noch proftpd. Ich nutze Apache2, mysql, php und vsftpd.
<brennabor> ja, ich hab hab auch schon an einzeleinstallation gedacht, um vsftpd zu benutzen, dürfte einfacher sein
<bekks> Ist auch wesentlich empfehlenswerter, bzgl. des Supports.
<brennabor> scheint mir auch
<mosDD_> xx4h, selbst das neuerstellen des thunderbird-kontos hat nix gebracht...
<xx4h> mosDD_, also in der config verweist du auf ein ssl zertifikat. d.h. du musst eigentlich auch ssl auswählen
<xx4h> mosDD_, du hast am, server nichts geändert seit du deinen desktop auf 12.04 geupdatet/gradet hast, ja?
<mosDD_> xx4h, nichts bis auf einen reverse dns eintrag
<xx4h> und wie sicher bist du dir, dass du davor "mail." und nicht "smtp." genutzt hast?
<mosDD_> xx4h, wie soll ich ssl auswählen? ich hab das mit "smtpd_use_tls=yes" ja angegeben. und ich hab den mailserver nach koflerischer konfiguration erstellt. Mit Evolution gings ja auch. Also ich glaube nicht, dass es daran liegt
<xx4h> mosDD_, im mail client. kannst du statt starttls ssl auswählen
<mosDD_> xx4h, hab davor nur 'mail.' genutzt. selbst '.smtp' geht ja nicht wirklich
<xx4h> am server ändern wir nix...
<xx4h> dann teste noch mal mit mail. und stell auf ssl
<mosDD_> xx4h, auch mit ssl geht es nicht...:(
<xx4h> ganz sicher ist es etwas total banales...
<kultviech> welche ansätze gibts, um eine möglichst automatische syncronisation zwischen datenbeständen notebook <> server hinzubekommen?
<bekks> rsync
<bekks> oder unison, wenn es bidirektional sein soll.
<xx4h> mosDD_, mach mal bitte noch folgendes: http://h13.abload.de/img/smtpxkfq2.png bei diesem fenster port auf 25 und verbindungssichheit auf SSL
<kultviech> so auf dateisystemebene gibts nichts biderektionales?
<bekks> rsync und unison arbeiten auf Dateisystemebene.
<bekks> Auf block device Ebene hättest Du noch drbd.
<mosDD_> xx4h, ich hab gerade mal mit nem kommandozeilenprogramm versucht eine email zu versenden. das kam dabei raus: http://pastie.org/3897294
<kubine> Title: #3897294 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<mosDD_> xx4h, d.h. port 578 blockt er, lehnt den aufbau ab, aber port 25 mit tls lässt er die email zu...
<xx4h> na also :-)
<xx4h> dann tls und 25iger port rein und abfahrt
<mosDD_> xx4h, danke für den tipp mit port 25!! manchmal ist es soo einfach...
<xx4h> :-)
<xx4h> schön wenn es jetzt klappt =)
<xx4h> aber wenn du das nächste mal auch die richtigen logs rausrückst, dann geht es wahrscheinlich nich schneller :-)
<xx4h> musst ja nicht im channel posten.../msg
<xx4h> den leuten die einem helfen kann man sich schon mal an vertrauen ;-)
<xx4h> so, nun gehts auch schon weiter bei den arch leuten :P
<mosDD_> xx4h, ja stimmt ;-) aber der channel is ja öffentlich, PN geht natürlich, da haste recht ;-)! Danke nochmal!
<xx4h> gerne :-)
<xx4h> schönen abend noch
<daswort> Wofür war doch gleich canberra zuständig?
<bekks> Für die Regierung von Australien.
<daswort> mehehe bekks
<daswort> In GNOME!
<bekks> libcanberra0 - simple abstract interface for playing event sounds
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Sind eigentlich irgendwelche Probleme bekannt, wenn ich Windows 8 nachinstallieren möchte?
<RedNifre> Ausser dass ich GRUB danach reparieren muss meine ich.
<bekks> ! ot > RedNifre 
<kubine>  RedNifre: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<bekks> Das hat wirklich nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, wenn es dir explizit nicht um grub geht :)
<RedNifre> Naja, es geht schon darum, dass ich danach noch ein lauffähiges Ubuntu haben möchte...
<daswort> thx bekks 
<RedNifre> Also wenn niemand sagt "NEIN, die Consumer Preview zerschießt dir Ubuntu komplett, danach funktioniert gar nichts mehr" probier ich es jetzt einfach mal.
<RedNifre> Bis irgendwann!
<daswort> RedNifre: Backup und dann einfach machen
<bekks> Bäh...was?
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-12
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand wo die Bildschirmfotos landen. Früher kam immer ein dialog der frage wo man es hinspeichern will. Jetzt knippst er, aber ich weiß nicht wohin.
<Fussel> im ordner "bilder"?
<Fussel> macht jedenfalls mein 12.04 so
<dreamon_> Fussel, Danke.. das war mir neu. Habs dort finden können. Merci
<Fussel> :)
<bullgard6> caillean, Fussel: gm! 
<GordonShamway> Guten Morgen zusammen
<GordonShamway> wie kann ich folgendes ausführen? sudo echo 147a e042 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/mceusb/new_id .... ich bekomme immer die Meldung "Keine Berechtigung" ?
<ppq> GordonShamway: ja, das sudo wirkt sich nur auf das echo aus, nicht auf das >. nutze folgendes: echo 147a e042 > sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/mceusb/new_id
<GordonShamway> dankeschön, werde mal eben neu starten
<keule> hallo zusammen.   ich habe ubunut ganz frisch aufgespielt und die neuste version von wine installiert.   ich bekomme jedoch die pokerstrs.exe nicht ans laufen :(   bin auch leider noch ein linux neuling :( 
<dadrc> keule, klingt dann ja eher nach Wine-Problemen. Hier mal geguckt? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2899
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - PokerStars Latest (at appdb.winehq.org)
<balancer> kennt jemand eine lösung, dass mein mailserver die ganzen mails von hotmail etc absammelt, und dann durch mein spamfilter jagt und dann wieder in nem separaten ordner ablegt?
<Toko> Hey ho ;-) Kann mir jemand kurz erklären, warum SATA-Festplatten in /dev/disk/by-id zweimal auftauchen? (als ata und scsi) Soll ich jetzt scsi oder ata nehmen? Vielen dank! :D
<xharx_> Ich versuche ein Gerät (ZOOM h1) firmware upzudaten. Die Updatedatei muss auf SD Karte übertragen werden, dann wird auf dem Gerät das Update gestartet. Dieser Prozess wird auf dem zoom h1 mit Fehler abgebroche (write error). Im Internet ist zu lesen, dass dies geschieht, wenn man unter Linux hochkopiert hat, unter Windows soll es gehen. Wie kriege ich das unter Linux hin?
<sdx23> Toko: die zeigen jeweils auf das gleich, daher egal. I.a. solltest du aber by-uuid verwenden.
<xharx> .
<Toko> sdx23: thx! 
<sash_> Wie kann man sich mit apt den Inhalt eines Repositories anzeigen lassen? Also alle darin enthaltenen Pakete?
<balancer> sash_ apt-cache search * schon versucht?
<sash_> apt-cache search * zeigt mir gar nichts an.
<LarsTK> Hallo!
<dadrc> sash_, /var/lib/apt/lists
<dadrc> mit ein bisschen Shell-Fu dazu geht das ganz gut
<dadrc> `cat *universe*Packages | grep "^Package: " | sed 's/^Package: //' | sort -u` wären alle Pakete in Universe, sortiert
<sash_> cat | grep… Schäm dich.
<vectory_> sed -n '/^Package: //p'  *universe*Packages :P
<dadrc> sash_, stimmt schon. Zu meiner Verteidigung: Nur kopiert.
<vectory_> s vergessen >_>
<sash_> vectory_: Wofür ist das p?
<sash_> Das //p
<vectory_> print
<sash_> Ok.
<sash_> Dankefein.
<vectory_> das -n ist für noprint, sonst würde es den ganzen text zeigen, plus die p ausgabe x)
<sash_> Ja, das hab ich grad schon in der manpage nachgeschlagen.
<dadrc> Na, jedenfalls sind da alle Pakete nach Repository sortiert drin
<vectory_> ich hätte synaptic genommen
<dadrc> lässt sich immer so schlecht skripten damit
<sash_> Ja, das tuts wunderbar. vectory_: Ich mag grafische Paketverwaltung nicht.
<p01nt3r> moin. ich möchte die rechte meiner ntfs-partition per eintrag in der /etc/fstab ändern, aber nur für die dateien, nicht für die ordner. also würde ich das umask einfach durch ein dmask ersetzen und da die werte so lassen. bei den dateien will ich standardmässig kein ausführungsrecht haben für den user und die gruppe. also setze ich da auch 006? im wiki steht ja unter "umask", dass für ordner von 777 ausgegangen wird und 
<p01nt3r> für dateien von 666, ist das so korreckt?
<p01nt3r> also dateien bekämen weiterhin 777 -> umask 007 = 770,
<p01nt3r> ach quatsch das war für die ordner
<p01nt3r> und das muss dmask heissen dann
<p01nt3r> und für die ordner dann 666 -> fmask 006 = 660 oder wie?
<p01nt3r> demnach wäre mein eintrag in der /etc/fstab dann: dmask=007, fmask=006?
<p01nt3r> (andere sollen keine rechte bekommen=
<p01nt3r> )
<p01nt3r> ach, ich probiers einfach mal aus :-)
<p01nt3r> bb
<p01nt3r> lol habs. ordner und dateien werden ja genau gleich behandelt, was umask angeht? wer schreibt so einen quatsch in den umask-artikel rein?
<p01nt3r> fmask musste jedenfalls 117 sein.
<Daniela> Hey, habe ein Problem, wollte den Lubuntu-Laptop meines Bruders auf Precise updaten, in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung angeklickt, läd das "Werkzeug Datei 2/2" und fragt nach dem Benutzerpasswort, danach kam nichtsmehr. Als ich dann nach einer halben Stunde nochmal in die Verwaltung bin, waren deutlich mehr Updates drin und ich habe in die Paketquellen geschaut, die stehen auf Precise - kann ich jetzt auch so normal die Updates mac
<Daniela> Also sprich, passiert da noch was anderes als Paketquellen umstellen und dann updaten? Weil sonst könnte ich ja jetzt, wenn die Quellen auf Precise stehen, einfach normal die Updates machen lassen
<balancer> geh auf die shell
<balancer> apt-get update
<balancer> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daniela> balancer: OK, also passiert nichts "mysteriöses" weiter, dann kann ich ja auch grafisch die paketlisten neu einlesen und installieren lassen? dachte nur, es werden vllt configs oder so angepasst
<balancer> normal wird nachgefragt, wenn angepasste configs geändert werden
<Seiya> hallo kann mir jemand bei meinem wlan problem helfen. habe eine BCM94313 und bekomme sie nur bis zum nächsten neustart zum laufen
<dadrc> Seiya, welches Ubuntu, welcher Fehler normalerweise, wie kriegst du es zum Laufen?
<Seiya> 12.04, nach frischem os install laufen standard treiber scheinbar, jedoch mit extrem schlechtem empfang. die angebotenen zusätzlichen treiber Broadcom STA treiber laufen anschließend nur bis das netbook(hp dm1 4000eg) neugestartet wird
<dadrc> Seiya, probier mal das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx#Kernel-3-0-X
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seiya> okay dann versuche ich das noch einmal. hatte diesen lösungsweg versucht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom
<kubine> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Seiya, hast du den alten Treiber auf der Blacklist?
<dadrc> Ist ansonsten hier beschrieben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom#Installation-des-Broadcom-Station-Treibers
<kubine> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seiya> die blacklist ist in modprob.d nicht vorhanden. also sollte ich diese erstmal anlegen um einen konflikt zu vermeiden?
<dadrc> jo
<noggo> hallo
<Haraldo> Xubuntu 12.04, HP Laserjet 1020: Drucker wird erkannt und eingebunden, Druckaufträge werden ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung schlicht nicht ausgeführt. Wie grenze ich das ein, dass er mir doch mal druckt?
<noggo> gibt es eine möglichkeit den kalender in unity mit meinem googlekalender abzugleich, und evtl. wenn ich auf ein datum klicke das thunderbird auf geht?
<dadrc> noggo, xul-ext-gdata-provider integriert zumindest deinen Googlekalendar in Thunderbird/Lightning
<noggo> thunderbird synct sich ja schon mit google, aber kann ich irgendwie was einstellen das der kalender oben rechts die termine auch anzeigt, und evtl. thunderbird startet
<dadrc> aso, das indicator-plugin da...
<noggo> genau dass meine ich
<dadrc> hmm, keine ahnung, sorry.
<dadrc> Seiya, Support bitte nur hier im Channel.
<dadrc> Wenn das mit der Blacklist nicht klappt, kannst du noch den anderen Ansatz probieren
<Ardalrian> Hallo zusammen! :-)
<Seiya> sollte ich unter "Zusätzliche Treiber", den STA treiber aktiviert lassen?
<dadrc> Wenn der andere keine sinnvollen Ergebnisse bringt, jo
<Seiya> b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer werden mir als aktuell ausgegeben, jedoch ohne erfolg. der STA läuft auch nicht mehr wenn er aktiviert wird.
<bekks> "läuft nicht" heisst was genau?
<bekks> Was sind die entsprechenden Ausgaben zu dem Modul in dmesg?
<bekks> ! nopaste > Seiya 
<kubine>  Seiya: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<dadrc> Na, dann installier die Pakete von eben wieder, dann muss 'ne andere Lösung her
<Seiya> [paste:408187:dmesg seiya]
<bekks> Seiya: Gib uns bitte ein URL.
<Seiya> oh sry paste.ubuntuusers.de/408187 hoffe das es so recht ist
<bekks> http:// davor, dann ist es auch eine URL. ;) Passt schon.
<bekks> Seiya: Da wird kein Modul geladen, oder?
<Seiya> ja genau das denke ich auch
<bekks> Und warum lädst Du den Treiber dann nicht?
<Seiya> weil jetzt keine mehr eine veränderung bezwecken
<bekks> Wenn der Treiber passt, wird das eine Veränderung bewirken.
<Seiya> ob STA oder die anderen. Wlan bleibt aus
<bekks> Von alleine passiert da nichts. Du musst deinem System schon sagen, was es tun soll. Und Du musst den passenden Treiber laden (lassen).
<Seiya> ;D ja klar macht schon sinn. ich nehme jetzt noch mal den STA der mir angeboten wird 
<Seiya> in ifconfig kann ich eth2 nun sehen. wlan ist auch da. doch ein neustart und es ist wieder weg
<bekks> ifconfig -a
<bekks> und dmesg wieder angucken.
<Seiya> mit rfkill list bekomme ich wei wlan module raus. es scheinen zwei verbaut zu sein, einmal die minipci von brcm und eine hp interne
<Seiya> ist das von bedeutung für den fehler
<bekks> dmesg, ifconfig -a, lsusb und lspci sind von Bedeutung.
<Seiya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408192
<kubine> Title: dmesg2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seiya> das ist die falsche log 
<Seiya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408197
<kubine> Title: dmesg seiya › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Seiya: Startest Du da ständig neu, vor dem dmesg?
<Seiya> nein hab ich nicht gemacht. momentan läuft das wlan
<bekks> Dann verstehe ich das Problem nicht.
<Seiya> ein konflikt mit dem zweiten wlan modul ist nicht möglich?
<bekks> Natürlich ist das möglich.
<Seiya> also mal versuchen das modul  "blocked: yes" zu setzen
<bekks> Nö. Erstmal die angeforderten Informationen liefern.
<bekks> Ansonsten kann Dir da niemand irgendwie helfen, weil wir nicht wissen, was Du da eigentlich tust.
<Seiya> okay
<Seiya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408202
<kubine> Title: ifconfig › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noobuntu81> servus, ich habe heute meine Sprache auf englisch umgestellt und dementsprechend meine Ordner auch auf englisch umgestellt als ich gefragt wurde. Allerdings sind beide Ordner jetzt vorhanden und als ich dann den Inhalt von Arbeitsfläche nach Desktop kopiert habe ist der Inhalt auf dem Desktop den man vorher sehen konnte verschwunden...weißt jemand was ich da noch einstellen muss damit es korrekt läuft?
<Seiya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408207
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seiya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408212
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seiya> hoffe das es die richtigen infos sind
<Noobuntu81> und ich hoffe mal dass jemand auch zu mir paar infos hat..^^
<sdx23> Noobuntu81: Nur mit der Ruhe, die Leute machen das hier freiwillig. Neu einloggen hilft ggf.
<Noobuntu81> sdx23: ich wollte ja net drängen oder so war eher eine Anspielung auf das was Seiya da geschrieben hat...
<Noobuntu81> ja neustarten musste ich sowieso damit die Sprache überhaupt auf englisch war
<Noobuntu81> aber kann sein dass ich nochmal neustarten muss
<Noobuntu81> werde es gleich mal testen
<bekks> Seiya: Und was genau ist das Problem, wenn das WLAN funktioniert?
<Seiya> wenn ich jetzt neustarte ist es das wieder gewesen mit dem modul. kein wlan mehr
<bekks> Welches Module hast du wie geladen?
<daswort> Wie installiert man bei Ubuntu 12.04 ein altes Python
<daswort> ?
<bekks> So wie alle andere Software auch - welches Python willst du denn da haben?
<Noobuntu81> sdx23: hattest Recht..Neustart hat das Problem behoben!
<Seiya> ich hoffe das wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden. ich meine damit die broadcom wlan karte mit dem STA treiber
<Noobuntu81> danke dir
<bekks> Seiya: Ja, das beantwortet meine Frage nur nicht.
<Seiya> ich glaube das ich mich mir modul falsch ausgedrückt hatte
<bekks> "Module" sind die "Treiber" unter Linux.
<Seiya> und der STA ist doch der Station treiber oder nicht?
<bekks> Ja.
<Seiya> gut dann habe ich das modul über die mir angebotenen "Zusätzlichen Treiber" installiert. ist das von bedeutung?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die Frage ist, was Du getan hast, um "den STA zu testen".
<Seiya> ich mache jetzt mal den neustart und schau mir dann lspci an
<Seiya> aso
<Seiya> nach der installation ist sofort die verbindung wieder da gewesen
<bekks> Also startest Du doch neu. Das ist sinnlos.
<Seiya> einen großen test habe ich nicht gemacht
<bekks> Größer als Neustarten kann man gar nicht testen.
<bekks> "modprobe modulname" und dmesg angucken reicht vollkommen.
<Seiya> hinsichtlich solcher überprüfungen bin ich wohl noch zu ungeübt im umgang mit linux
<daswort> bekks: 2.6
<daswort> wg. Abhängigkeit
<Seiya> in lspci BCM4313 und in dmesg BCM4727. ist das normal?
<ubuntu> Hallo
<Guest81512> Hallo!
<Noobuntu81> servus
<jokrebel> Guest81512: oder auch ubuntu: hi - Frag einfach los
<daswort> Danke jug 
<Seiya> Also nach dem neustart scheint der treiber nicht geladen zu werden. deinstall und anschließend install vom STA Broadcom treiber führen dazu das es wieder läuft
<bekks> modprobe, nicht neuinstallieren.
<Seiya> wahrscheinlich war klar das die frage kommt. modprobe?
<bekks> Sagte ich vorhin doch schon.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule?highlight=modprobe
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Installieren musst Du nichts, einfach nur modprobe benutzen.
<Seiya> ich kenne den modulnamen jedoch nicht
<bekks> Den findest Du mit lsmod heraus.
<Seiya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408217
<kubine> Title: lsmod › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Da ist nichts von Broadcom geladen.
<Seiya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408222
<kubine> Title: lsmod › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seiya> wie schauts jetzt aus
<xx4h> wl is broadcom
<Seiya> und das ist das modul das beim neustart nicht geladen wird?
<xx4h> wenn dein wlan nicht geht, dann ist das gut möglich :-)
<bekks> Seiya: Reboot, und sudo modprobe wl ausführen.
<bekks> Und dann gucken ob dein WLAN wieder geht.
<Seiya> okay
<Seiya> damit hab ich erfolg :-)
<bekks> Womit dein Problem also ist, dass Du das Module nicht blacklisten darfst, und erzwingen musst, dass es geladen wird.
<bekks> Wie ganz am Anfang schon festgestellt. :)
<Seiya> aso, ich dachte es muss jetzt in /etc/modules eingetragen werden
<bekks> Und was ist das anderes als das was ich gerade sagte? :)
<Seiya> wie gesagt ich bin leider noch sehr unerfahren. :D
<xx4h> du kannst vielleicht noch in /etc/modprobe.d/ nachschauen, ob es irgendwo geblacklistet ist :-) und vielleicht nur deshlab nicht lädt
<Seiya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408227 das sind alle blacklist die dring sind
<kubine> Title: modprob.d › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Dann schau in die Dateien rein.
<Seiya> in keiner steht wl drin kann das auch der 80211 sein?
<xx4h> module haben manchmal noch andere module als abhängigkeiten welche das bei wl sind findest du mit "modprobe wl --show-depends" raus
<xx4h> sollte eine dieser abhängigkeiten geblacklistet sein, so musst du diesen blacklist entfernen
<bekks> Seiya: Nein.
<bekks> Einfach wl laden lassen, neustarten, gucken.
<tobias234> hi ihr :O hab nen problem Notebook Nvidia 330M oder sowas und bei Videos hat alles nen Blaustich.
<tobias234> alternativer Treiber / opensource? oder so?
<balancer> wie wärs mit display kalibrieren?
<bekks> Quatsch.
<bekks> Einfach die Hardwarebeschleunigung in Flash ausschalten.
<tobias234> wo mache ich das?
<bekks> Flash Video anklilcken, rechte MAustaste, Eigenschaften.
<bekks> -l
<tobias234> geht nicht
<tobias234> wenn ich einstellungen mache kann ich da nichts klicken
<tobias234> muss f5 machen damit ich in dem flash kasten wieder was machen kann
<tobias234> kann ich das sonstwo einstellen?
<bekks> Nein.
<tobias234> ne config?
<bekks> Möglich. Ich wüsste allerdings nicht wo die sein sollte.
<tobias234> und am treiber liegt es nicht?
<bekks> Unwahrscheinlich. Welchen Treiber verwendest Du denn aktuell?
<tobias234> beschleunigter grafiktreiber nvidia (aktualisiert)
<bekks> Das sagt nichts,
<tobias234> wo schau ichs nach?
<bekks> Schau bitte nach, welcher Treiber genau das ist und welche Treiberversion das ist.
<bekks> In der Paketverwaltung kannst Du das nachsehen. nvidia (closed-source) nouveau (opensource).
<Seiya> hab jetzt alles aus der blacklist genommen und muss immernoch manuell laden
<bekks> WAS hast du aus der Blacklist genommen?
<mosDD> hi, ich möchte OpenJDK 7 mittels Konsolenprogramm apt wieder entfernen, da ich für mein Spiel die Java-Version von Oracle brauche. Allerdings will er bei der Deinstallation auch Pakete wieder Installieren, u.a. OpenJDK 6. Wie kann ich das verhindern. Hier Konsolen-Output: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408232/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und wieso tust du das überhaupt. Du solltest die Blacklist nicht anfassen sondern das EINE _wl_ Module laden.
<Seiya> die module von denen ich denke das sie abhängig sind zum wl module
<bekks> Seiya: Und das wären welche...?
<bekks> Kannst Du bitte vollständige Informationen liefern?
<Seiya> ja klar
<bekks> mosDD: Dann musst du alles entfernen, was diese Pakete als Abhängigkeiten hat.
<tobias234> 295.40  is closed
<bekks> tobias234: "nvidia 295.49".
<bekks> tobias234: "nvidia 295.40". :)
<mosDD> bekks, also "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends purge openjdk-7-jre* default-jre default-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib" Die Pakete, die er installieren will, für "purge" noch hinten dran hängen?
<tobias234> es gibt nen 295.49 meinst du oder wie?
<Noobuntu81> kannst du es denn auch nicht hintereinander deinstallieren?
<bekks> tobias234: Ich hatte mich vertippt.
<Noobuntu81> sprich erst open7 dann open6 deinstallieren?
<Seiya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408237
<kubine> Title: Abhägigkeit wl › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Noobuntu81: mosDD: Nein. Dazu muss man alles deinstallieren, was Java verlangt.
<tobias234> ich versuche den standard treiber zu aktiviern und ob dann flash hardwarebeschleunigung abschalten geht
<tobias234> dann vielleicht wieder zurück wechseln ;)
<bekks> Seiya: Mach alle Änderungen wieder rückgängig, so dass wieder alles so geladen wird wie es wurde und so, dass auch alles wieder blacklisted ist, so wie es war.
<mosDD> bekks, und welche pakete verlangt java genau?
<bekks> mosDD: Anders herum. Alle Pakete, die Java verlangen.
<bekks> DIE musst du dann zwangsläufig auch deinstallieren - und genau das tut dein System.
<sdx23> Man könnte auch erst den sun-unfug installieren und dann openjdk deinstallieren.
<dadrc> sunfug?
<Noobuntu81> sun-unfug
<Noobuntu81> meinte er ;)
<bekks> Wenn nur die Hersteller das nicht als Referenz ansehen würden - und wenn OpenJDK wirklich 100% kompatibel wäre ;)
<mosDD> bekks, IMO deinstalliert er nur OpenJDK7 und installiert OpenJDK6 und will mir für den Browser noch Java-Plugins andrehen? Wie finde ich heraus, welche Pakete Java verlangen? Das ist eine frische 12.04-Version. Wüsste nichts außer Firefox und Minecraft, was Java braucht. Dabei tritt Minecraft ja nicht unbedingt als Paket auf? (Jar-Datei)
<bekks> Wenn Du weiterhin minecraft spielen willst, brauchst du java. :)
<ring0> bekks, wieso bringt die hardwarebeschleunigung in flash eigenltich eine farbveränderung?
<bekks> ring0: Das ist wohl ein Bug in Flash. Ich habe den z.B. nicht.
<ring0> bekks, ah, ok
<mosDD> bekks, jaa aber die Version von Oracle oder auch Sun ;-) Muss ich dafür nicht erst die OpenJDK deinstallieren?
<bekks> Si.
<bekks> Du kannst auch einfach das Oracle Zeug installieren und danach den Rest runterwerfen.
<Seiya> bekomme den start des modules wl nicht automatisch hin. muss der start irgendwo reingeschrieben werden
<xx4h> Seiya, probier es mit /etc/modules
<mosDD> bekks, okay aber so gibt es keinen Weg um OpenJDK zu deinstallieren?
<bekks> Seiya: Ja. Sagte ich Dir bereits zweimal. Und einmal dadrc, einmal xx4h.
<bekks> mosDD: Nicht, ohne alles zu deinstallieren, was Java verlangt. Wieso ist das ein Problem einfach die Oracle Pakete zu installieren?
<mosDD> bekks, okay, ich installiere zuerst die Oracle-Version, aber welches Paket verlangt denn OpenJDK und wie sehe ich das?
<bekks> mosDD: apt-cache depends z.B.
<bekks> Und idR verlangen die Pakete einfach nur ein Java.
<Seiya> Alles klar, verständnisproblem meinerseits. Funktioniert perfekt. vielen dank für die geduld
 * bekks hat noch nie OpenJDK benutzt und kann diese Probleme nicht nachvollziehen. :)
<sdx23> rdepends, even
<brennabor> bekks: ich hab hier jetzt apache2 und vsftpd installiert, kann aber nur dateien uploaden, die ich vorher downgeloadet habe, bei anderen dateien fehler 550. was muß ich tun?
<bekks> Die Dateisystemberechtigungen so setzen, dass der User, der sich per FTP anmeldet, die Dateien auch schreiben darf.
<brennabor> wenn auf ubuntu derselbe user läuft, der auch bei vsftpd angemeldet ist, reicht das nicht ausẞ
<brennabor> ?
<sdx23> brennabor: nopaste doch mal ein "ls -al" des betreffenden Verzeichnisses.
<brennabor> ok
<bekks> brennabor: Nein, der username sagt genau gar nichts aus.
<brennabor> [paste:408242:nopaste]
<bekks> Eine URL bitte. Danke.
<brennabor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408242/
<kubine> Title: nopaste › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Hast Du in vsftpd auch das write Kommando eingeschaltet?
<brennabor> write_enable=YES
<bekks> Die komplette config in einen nopaste bitte.
<brennabor> ok
<brennabor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408247/
<kubine> Title: nopaste › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> local_umask setzen.
<bekks> Und auch heute gilt wieder: Bitte das vollständige Log deines FTP Clients, denn mit einzelnen Meldungen kann man das Problem nur sehr schwer analysieren.
<brennabor> ich versuchs mal
<brennabor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408252/
<kubine> Title: nopaste › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<brennabor> upload nicht möglich
<bekks> brennabor: Wo steht das, dass da was nicht möglich wäre?
<bekks> brennabor: Ohne Fehlermeldung können wir Dir nicht helfen, genau wie neulich schon mit proFTPd.
<brennabor> im "Nachrichtenprotokoll" von Filezilla
<brennabor> paste ich mal
<brennabor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408257/
<kubine> Title: nopaste › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wo steht da auch nur eine einzige 550 Meldung? Ich sehe keine. Sorry.
<xx4h> brennabor, "chmod g+w -R /home/shopadmin/Documents" und dann shopadmin zur vsftpd gruppe hinzufrügen
<xx4h> bekks, weiter unten
<brennabor> Zeile 109 z. B
<bekks> xx4h: Was soll die Gruppe mit Schreibrechten, wenn der User Schreibrechte hat?
<bekks> Das Verzeichnis gehört auch dem User, also sind Schreibrechte für die Gruppe nicht nötig.
<xx4h> ich kenn vsftp nicht, legt der für normale system user ein ftp-zugriff für ihr homeverzeichnis an?
<bekks> Das macht jeder FTP Server, und das kann man wie bei jedem FTP Server konfigurieren.
<xx4h> kann man konfigurieren ist wieder was anderes ;-)
<bekks> Was du sicherlich meinst, ist automatisch ein chroot für lokale User. 
<bekks> Nein, das macht vsftpd nicht, denn in der Standardkonfiguration können sich Systemuser nicht anmelden, also brauchen sie kein chroot.
<brennabor> local_enable=YES
<bekks> In der Konfiguration von brennabor ist der FTP Zugriff für lokale User jedoch gestattet, ohne chroot.
<xx4h> btw. würde ich bei usmask eher 077 nehmen :-)
<xx4h> brennabor, kannst du ein verzeichnis anlegen?
<brennabor> mom
<brennabor> nein
<brennabor> 550
<xx4h> selber fehler?
<xx4h> geh mal auf deinen root server
<xx4h> und leg in Documents einen ordner an
<xx4h> mach dann "chmod 777 -R ORDNER"
<brennabor> 777 ist ja brutal
<xx4h> und dann probiere noch mal ein file in diesen ordner hoch zu laden
<xx4h> das sollst du auch nicht lassen
<xx4h> das ist jetzt nur zum testen
<xx4h> falls das klappen sollte, gehst du in den ordner und machst noch mal ein 'ls -al'
<xx4h> brennabor, nebenbei mal kurz eine dumme frage
<xx4h> von welchem betriebssystem aus möchtest du den ftp füttern und nutzt du ihn noch für andere zwecke/verzeichnisse
<brennabor> ich glaub ich mach hier was falsch
<brennabor> ubuntu lucid
<xx4h> hat es geklappt oder nicht?
<brennabor> ich bin über das dateisystem auf /var/www gegangen und hab dort einen neuen Ordner test erstellt, 777, der taucht aber in filezilla nicht auf
<brennabor> muß ich apached neu stzarten?
<xx4h> moment...
<xx4h> also...
<xx4h> du nutzt den ftp um in "/var/www" zu kopieren, ja?
<brennabor> ja
<noggo> hallo, kann ich unter Unity thunderbird als standard kalender programm ainrichten
<brennabor> das home-verzeichnis
<xx4h> home verzeichnnis ist "~/"
<brennabor> das home-verzeichnis von apache im dateisystem
<mosDD> bekks, sun java ist nach der anleitung im wiki installiert, jetzt lässt sich OpenJDK aber trotzdem nicht wirklich deinstallieren :( --> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408262/ Was mache ich falsch?
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xx4h> brennabor, genau hier liegt der springende punkt
<brennabor> ?
<xx4h> wem gehört das verzeichnis /var/www?
<xx4h> welchem user
<xx4h> ls -al
<joschi> normalerweise root:root
<xx4h> und darfst du etwas schreiben, wenn du nicht root bist, sondern shopadmin?
<xx4h> afaik nutzt man am besten www-data:www-data also chown für verzeichnisse und dateien in /var/www
<xx4h> s/also/als
<brennabor> diese captchas ... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408267/
<kubine> Title: nopaste › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xx4h> und, kommst wenn du in ftp rein gehst, siehst du kein "index.html" und kein "test"?
<xx4h> s/kommst//
<brennabor> da wird nur die index.html angezeigt, die einzige datei, die apache da drinnen hat
<xx4h> apache oder ftp?
<brennabor> file:///var/www/index.html - der Webserver
<brennabor> die kann ich downloaden
<xx4h> du loggst dich mit shopadmin bei ftp ein?
<xx4h> in welchem verzeichnis landest du dann auf deinem root server?
<brennabor> wen es die ftp-index wäre, wäre es eine index.php
<brennabor> +n
<brennabor> ja, auf ubuntu laufge ich als shopadmin, also logge ich mich mit shopadmin in filezilla ein
<brennabor> das ist doch eigentlich stringent
<xx4h> ja, aber du willst ja dann per ftp in /var/www
<brennabor> ich werd mal das gesamte system neu starten, bis gleich
<brennabor> xx4h: jetzt läuft der ftp-server nicht mehr
<brennabor> das ist einfach nur frustrierend
<brennabor> wieso taucht vsftpd nicht in der übersicht in der systemüberwachung auf?
<brennabor> also als prozeß?
<brennabor> wie ist die synatax für die konsole, wenn ich vsftpd stoppen will, prozeßnr. 1349 "sudo stop vsftpd ..."?
<dreamon_> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Installierten Pakete mit der neuesten Version zu kontrollieren. Und die veralteten anzeigen zu lassen? 
<brennabor> ist wohl gerade ungünstige zeit hier
<dreamon_> brennabor, kill -9 processid
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Version kontrollieren? - apt-cache show vielleicht? Manches lässt sich auch schön mit Synaptic nachschauen.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ich glaube noch ein paar alte paket zu haben, will aber nicht jedes kontrollieren. Gibts da was?
<brennabor> dreamon_: und dann kriege ich als antort - kein passender prozess gefunden, merkwürdig
<brennabor> +w
<dreamon_> brennabor, mit "ps aux | grep vsftpd" solltest du die ID rausbekommen
<brennabor> root      1638  0.0  0.2   3324   812 pts/0 usw.- was ist hier die ID?
<dreamon_> kannst du mal die ganze ausgabe von dem ps aux | grep vsftpd nopasten
<brennabor> ja
<brennabor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408282/
<kubine> Title: nopaste › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luisa> Hallo, habe ein Problem: hab für meinen kleinen Bruder Lubuntu auf seinen Laptop installiert, weil der unter XP nicht zu gebrauchen war. Tut auch soweit einigermaßen, leider geht ACPI und Plymouth nicht und ich hätte gerne, dass er wenigstens irgendwas beim booten anzeigt, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und das ist für ihn sehr verwirrend.
<Luisa> hab schon verbose bzw noplymouth als bootoption probiert und gerade die plymouth-themes reinstalliert, aber man sieht einfach nichts - wenn plymouth nicht zum laufen bewegt werden kann, wäre es ganz cool die logs durchlaufen zu lassen, damit man nicht denkt, das system sei eingefroren
<dreamon_> brennabor, 1638 ist deine ID.. du bist als root eingeloggt.. ist das absicht?
<dadrc> Luisa, irgendwas: nimm splash und quiest aus den Grubparametern raus 
<brennabor> dreamon_: nein, keine absicht, ich bin einfach zu DAU
<dadrc> Luisa, siehe hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Die-Datei-etc-default-grub
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Und danach ein update-grub
<brennabor> das system verarscht mich, ständig läuft mir die ID davon
<dreamon_> brennabor, Mit root( also Administator-Rechten ) solltest du vorsichtig umgehen. 
<brennabor> so kann ich den prozeß nicht killen
<dreamon_> hast du "kill -9 1638" eingegeben?
<brennabor> ich muß erstmal zurück auf LOS, also auf die Wiki
<broti> hi
<broti> kann mir jemand netter weise eine einfache frage beantworten?
<brennabor> also ich kann den prozeß von vsftpd nicht stoppen, weil die id ständig ändert
<dreamon_> brennabor, Tut sie nur wenn man den process neu startet.. 
<brennabor> hatte ich anfangs auch, als ich den server nicht connecten konnte
<jokrebel> broti: Wenn Du sie stellst können wir darüber nachdenken.
<broti> das ist doch mal ein angebot :D
<brennabor> ich starte nochmal neu
<broti> ich versuche mithilfe von ndiswrapper nen treiber wegen wlan zu installieren und ich muss den pfad des treibers angeben. ich nutze ubuntu aber erst seit kurzem und irgendwie weiß ich nicht wie so ein pfad standardmäßig anfängt. unter windows wärs ja c: blabla. wie ist das bei ubuntu? :D
<jokrebel> broti: Mal gaaanz von vorne. Was ist das für ein WLAN-Teil? USB? Dann bitte mal ein "lsusb" im Terminal (no)pasten [siehe Toipc]
<jokrebel> broti: Ansonsten bitte zumindest mal die Anleitung posten welcher Du grade zu folgen versuchst.
<Luisa> dadrc: Danke, habe gerade mal probiert, wenn ich ihn runterfahre, sehe ich kurz den Splash, dann quiet und splash entfernt, bildschirm bleibt trotzdem schwarz
<broti> kann ich dir das per pn schicken damit ich hier nicht den channel floode?
<jokrebel> !paste > broti: 
<kubine>  broti:: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> broti: Deshalb auch der hinweis [siehe Topic] ;-)
<broti> ich bin halt ein wenig überfordert und bitte um nachsicht :)
<jokrebel> broti: Kein Problem; Du machst das sehr gut! Andere _hätten_ schon geflooded <g>
<broti> lach
<brennabor> ich kann über fireefox die ftp-startseite einlesen, aber über filezilla nicht den ftp-server connecten
<broti> in 13 jahren irc-chatten hab ich mir ein bisschen etikette angeeignet :D
<brennabor> broti: ubuntu-de ist ein sehr ergebnisorientierter chat
<jokrebel> broti: Aber nach 13 Jahren sollte man IMHO schon pasten können </OT>
<broti> naja ich nutze irc ja eher um kontakte zu halten (manchmal auch um welche zu knüpfen) ich wusste nicht, dass es bei der ubuntuusers-seite die möglichkeit einer ablage gibt!
<brennabor> broti: das ist schon alles offtopic
<broti> okok
<broti> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408287/ das ist das lsusb udn ich versuch den dwa140 von dlink zu installieren
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> broti: Jau - scheint nicht grad ein Plug&Play Teil zu sein…
<broti> ich hatte den selben vorher schond er war p&p ich tippe mal der neue hat ne andere firmware oder so weil er wird nicht automatisch erkannt
<broti> jetzt wollte ich dieser anleitung folgen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/ndiswrapper und zwar übers terminal deswegen die frage vom anfang (wie man nen pfad korrekt schreibt)
<kubine> Title: NdisWrapper › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> broti: welche Pfad willst Du denn korekt schreiben? ein Pfad ist zB.     /home/meinname/meintollesunterverzeichnis/zumtreiber/
<broti> den: /Downloads/treiber/setup/Drivers/WINXPX64/Drt2870.inf
<jokrebel> broti: sieht doch gut aus
<jokrebel> wobei
<jokrebel> _vermutlicht_! heißt der komplett --- /home/DeinAccount/Downloads/treiber/setup/Drivers/WINXPX64/Drt2870.inf
<Luisa> dadrc: habe mal auf gut Glück den http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth#Anzeige-zu-kurz-oder-zu-spaet ausprobiert, ging! Bis zum nächsten Mal
<kubine> Title: Plymouth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<broti> jokrebel: da kommt dann immer folgendes http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408292/
<kubine> Title: Pfad › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fr00d> Nabend
<fr00d> Womit mach ich denn am geschicktesten eine Softwaregesteuerte Lüftersteuerung über PWM unter Ubuntu? Ist da immernoch fancontrol das Mittel der Wahl?
<jokrebel> broti: Hm? Dann mal "/usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219." anschauen…
<broti> jokrebel: da steht "   open(INF, $filename) or die "couldn't open $filename: $!";" was mir nix sagt xD
<jokrebel> broti: Was auch mir (ohne nähere Hintergründe/Kontext) nichts sagt…
<broti> ich habs gefürchtet
<broti> -g+b
<jokrebel> ...o( kauf Dich für 4Euro95 nen OOTB-Stick )
<sipgate_ekiga_od> Jemand wach, der sich mit sipgate und/oder ekiga, linphone etc auskennt?
<dadrc> !frag > sipgate_ekiga_od 
<kubine>  sipgate_ekiga_od: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<sipgate_ekiga_od> kubine: vernünftig.
<sipgate_ekiga_od> EKIGA oder LINPHONE: Ich weiß nicht, wo ich welche Konfigurationsdetails eintragen muss. Weiß nicht mal, wo ich anfangen soll. 
<dadrc> Nicht viel Ahnung davon, aber hast du mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ekiga#Einstellungen angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: Ekiga › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ansonsten solltest du mal beschreiben, was genau du vorhast, dann wird sich bestimmt jemand finden, der weiß, was wo reingehört
<broti> ein OOTB-Stick stick Oo
<sipgate_ekiga_od> EKIGA/LIPHONE: Ich soll sipgate in der Firma einrichten. Auf Ubuntu-Rechnern. Ich habe einen Testzugang mit allen möglichen Infos (Registry Proxy SIP-ID SIP-Passwort) und finde keine Entsprechungen in der Konfiguration. Ich weiß ja nich ma, wo ich ein Passwort eintragen kann.
<sipgate_ekiga_od> Die Hilfe von Sipgate gibt nix und das uu-Wiki sagt mir nur, dass es gehen müsste. Zurück bleibt ein User, der sich ein wenig doof vorkommt.
<noggo> wie kann ich thunderbird als standard kalenderprogramm einrichten
<PBeck> hi
<noggo> kann ich thunderbird als standard kalender programm einrichten? wenn ja wie. ich bitte um einen denkanstoss
 * niemand würde sich wundern, wenn es so etwas gäbe
<niemand> noggo, was verstehst du unter "standard kalender programm"?
<noggo> wenn ich auf die uhr im panel klicke und dann auf ein datum soll sich thunderbird starten?
<niemand> soetwas gibt es nur für www und mail
<niemand> noggo, es gibt ein Programm in dem sich diese Standardprogramme ändern lassen, eventl. irre mich ja
<noggo> unter systemeinstellungen - > einzelheiten - > Vorgaben Programme kann ich nur gedit als standard auswählen
<niemand> Laut UU-Wiki unter "System -> Einstellungen -> Bevorzugte Anwendungen" zu finden
<noggo> da kann ich ja nur gedit auswählen
<niemand> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternativen-System#Bevorzugte-Anwendungen-in-den-Desktopumgebungen von dort hab ich die info
<kubine> Title: Alternativen-System › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> Welches GNOME-Programm ähnelt am ehesten in seiner Funktion dem  KDE-Programm Ark?
<niemand> noggo, da ich gnome3 benutze kann ich dir nur begrenzt helfen
<niemand> bullgard6, file-roller siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme#Archivmanager
<kubine> Title: Packprogramme › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> niemand: Danke!
<niemand> Der link zum Wiki steht btw im Topic
<broti> hiho. gibt es eine liste mit hardware die treibermäßig von ubuntu unterstützt wird?
<guntbert> broti: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport 
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupport - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<broti> danke guntbert :)
<guntbert> broti: gern geschehen, habs allerdings schon länger nicht besucht, keine Ahnung wie aktuell das ist
<niemand> broti, im Allgemeinen gilt jedoch: Probieren
<xx4h> moah
<xx4h> re
<rlw> Guten Morgen, ich habe eine M-Audio Fast Track Ultra USB Karte und möchte jetzt den Line In eingang mit Mixx verbinden doch leider sind alle 8 Kanäle tot
<ben1u> Hallo, was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "aushängen" und "sicher entfernen" unter Nautilus? Mein Bruder fragte eben und ich sagte "Gute Frage". 
<magentar_> müsste eigentlich auf das selbe hinauslaufen
<magentar> aushängen ist eher ein begriff aus der unix welt und sicher entfernen das selbe in der windows welt
<ben1u> ah, ich glaube sogar mich zu erinnern, wenn ich auf "sicher aushängen" klicke, dass kann ich die Platte nicht mehr einhängen bevor ich das USB Kabel nicht ziehe und wieder einstecke
<ring0> ben1u, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war aushängen unmount und sicher entfernen aushängen mit abschalten, wenn möglich
<Fussel> beim unmounten wird nur das dateisystem "ausgehängt", beim sicher entfernen wird sie abgeschaltet
<Wedelviech__> auswerfen o_o
<Fussel> joa
<brennabor> so, wie kann ich jetzt feststellen, ob men lokaler vsftpd-server läuft? mit ps aux | grep vsftpd erhalte ich zwar ein ergebnis, aber verbindungsversuche via filezilla oder firefox scheitern
<brennabor> bahn.de
<sf3978> sudo lsof -nPi | grep vsftpd
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-13
<rlw> configure findet libflac bei edcast nicht weiß jmd. welche datei ich verlinken muss?
<rlw> libflac-dev habe ich schon installiert
<bullgard4> Wieso deklariert LibreOffice Base eigentlich einen Default-User »SA« (ohne Passwort)?
<kultviech> ich schaffs einfach nicht, eine host-partition in einen kvm-guest einzubinden
<kultviech> muß die host-partion (/dev/vg01/lv3) beim host gemountet sein oder nicht?
<Salamander86> Hallo! Mein USB Stick auf sdb scheint nicht mehr zu gehen. In der Laufwerksverwaltung steht "Kein Medium erkannt" und wenn ich versuche einen MBR draufzuschreiben in der Laufwerksverwaltung gibt diese "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found" Kann ich noch etwas per Terminal eingeben, um zu schauen, ob der Stick noch formatierbar ist?
<Salamander86> Wär etwas schade drum. Ist noch neu und 8GB groß. Wär das eine alte Gurke ---> sofort Mülltonne.
<Frank-Man> gutern Morgen, seit dem letzten Update (12.04) verbindet wohl der Network-Manager nach dem Standy mein WLAN recht spät. Ich bekomme aber kein workaround hin. Kann da jemand helfen ?
<Frank-Man> Mit einem Hook skript habe ich es bisher nicht hinbekommen
<sdx23> Salamander86: sicher dass der da ist? Nopaste doch mal die Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" (zeigt vorhandene Blockdevices mit Partitionen an)
<Frank-Man_> gutern Morgen, seit dem letzten Update (12.04) verbindet wohl der Network-Manager nach dem Standy mein WLAN recht spät. Ich bekomme aber kein workaround hin. Kann da jemand helfen ?
<dreamon_> Habe 12.04 (seit 9.04 ständig geupdated). Habe seperate /home partition. Frage. Wenn ich eine eigene Partition mache, auf der ich 12.04 neu installiere(das alte lasse ich bestehe). Gibt das dann ein Choas bei /home oder geht das?
<bullgard6> http://hsqldb.org/doc/2.0/guide/running-chapt.html: "The HSQLDB jar package is located in the /lib directory of the ZIP package." Wo findet man das "HSQLDB jar package in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Wenn Du 12.04wirklich neu installierst, dann ergibt das kein Chaos.
<geser> dreamon_: gleiches /home oder neues /home?
<ppq`> der vorteil einer extra /home partition ist ja gerade, dass man sie von mehreren installationen aus benutzen kann
<dreamon_> geser, Ich will mein altes Home behalten. Ich glaube bei der Neuinstallation TUT er ein neues Home anlegen, ob ich will oder nicht. hmm 
<dreamon_> ppq`, Ah hört sich gut an, aber wie installiere ich neu, ohne die alte zu löschen.. Bzw das er die bestehenden Konten verwendet?
<exoplanet> dann eine eigene partition
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Bei einer Neuinstallation macht der Installer, was Du ihm aufträgst. Ermacht nur dann etwas eigenständig, wenn Du ihm keine zwingenden Vorgaben machst.
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Naja. wie gehe ich vor, das er die bestehende /home verwendet und sie nicht löschen tut. das / root kommt ja auf die neue (leere Partition)
<ppq`> dreamon_: installier einfach ganz normal. das mit dem /home kannst du dann auch nach der installation klären. im ubuntuusers wiki gibts da was zu, stichwort "home migrieren" oder so ähnlich, guck einfach mal rein
<dreamon_> ppq`, Also nur /root installieren, rest offen lassen? und dann home migrieren .. korrekt?
<ppq`> dreamon_: du meinst hoffentlich / und nicht /root :) aber ja, so meinte ich das.
<dreamon_> ja nur / .. korrekt.
<ppq`> wahrscheinlich kann man auch dem installer sagen, eine bestehende /home partition zu nutzen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er die dann formatiert
<ppq`> sollte eigentlich auch gehen
<dreamon_> Ob er dann aber den Benutzer übernimmt.. oder am /home was ändert.. da krieg ich weiche Knie
<ppq`> kannst du ja ausprobieren, ein backup hast du ja.
<geser> dreamon_: du hast doch ein Backup vom /home, oder?
<dreamon_> geser, Ich hab die ganze HDD gerettet. Nur ist es halt mühseelig die hdd zurückzuspielen. Daher würd ichs gleich beim ersten mal richtig machen wollen ;)
<dreamon_> Daher frag ich ja die Experten Runde. 
<bekks> 0513 120217 <+ppq`> dreamon_: installier einfach ganz normal. das mit dem /home kannst du dann auch nach der installation klären. im ubuntuusers wiki gibts da was zu, stichwort "home migrieren" oder so
<bekks> Moin erstmal.
<bekks>                     ähnlich, guck einfach mal rein
<dreamon_> Hallo. -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen -> im prinzip nur die fstab anpassen?
<kubine> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Salamander86> sdx23: Danke. sdb wird nicht erkannt bzw. wird nicht angezeigt von fdisk -l.
<sdx23> Salamander86: Es muss nicht unbedingt sdb sein. Davon ab wäre die Ausgabe davon und von dmesg hilfreich.
<Salamander86> Ich habe das jetzt an zwei verschiedenen Computern mit Windows 7 und Ubuntu 10.10 probiert. Ich habe die Ausgabe von fdisk -l nopasted:
<Salamander86> http://nopaste.info/0224a8766e.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Salamander86> sdx23 welche dmseg betreffende Ausgabe soll ich posten? (Entschuldigung für die Verzögerung. Meine Freundin backt und da sie nicht so ne Leute in der Küche ist, muss ich zwischendurch ihre Nervenzusammenbrüche und kleinere Hausbrände verhindern.)
<bekks> Die komplette dmesg Ausgabe.
<Salamander86> bekks, au backe. Danke. Ich habe leider vergessen, wie ich die Ausgabe eines Befehls in eine Textdatei schreibe. Die Ausgabe ist zu lang, so dass sie nicht ganz im Terminal angezeigt wird. Wie umgehe ich das denn?
<digitaloktay> Salamander86, kannst so machen dmesg > dmesg.txt
<bekks> dmesg | pastebinit
<bekks> Da muss man nichts umleiten.
<digitaloktay> stimmt, die kommt ja automatisch in pastebin
<Salamander86> digitaloktay, bekks Danke. Hier die Ausgabe von dmesg: http://nopaste.info/b701cdb02a.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Adrenochrome> Habe probleme mit Spiegelung des Bildes auf meinen LED-TV. Grafikkarte ist Intel HD 3000. Um Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar! :)
<ppq> Adrenochrome: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR hast du es damit schon versucht?
<kubine> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Salamander86: sdb ist eine USB Platte, richtig?
<Salamander86> Ja, ein 8GB Stick
<bekks> Nimm mal einen anderen USB Port.
<Salamander86> Und dann nochmal dmesg? Ich habe die Laufwerksverwaltung schon an allen drei USB Ports versucht und unter Win7 auch an einem anderen PC an allen drei Ports, wenn der andere PC auch baugleich ist.
<Salamander86> Jedesmal nix
<bekks> Dann ist möglicherweise auch einfach de USB Stick defekt.
<bekks> +r
<Salamander86> Der Stick leuchtet immer für zwei Sekunden und ist dann für 1/8 Sekunde aus. Ich denke auch mittlerweile, dass der kaputt ist. FInde ich etwas schwach nach zwei Tagen. :D
<Salamander86> Danke für eure Hilfe. Da er geschenkt war und ich so keine Gewährleistung habe, findet er den Weg zum Elektroschrott.
<Adrenochrome> ppq Nicht wirklich. Das Bild erscheint automatisch als erweiterte Arbeitsfläche in korrekter Auflösung auf dem TV. Will ich das Bild allerdings spiegeln, verringert sich die Auflösung, bzw. stellt auf 4:3 um.
<Adrenochrome> ppq: Das 
<Adrenochrome> ppq: Das umstellen mache ich über die Systemeinstellungen.
<Noggo> hallo
<ppq> Adrenochrome: die grafische oberfläche dazu hab ich nie genutzt, probier es doch mal mit xrandr aus, wie im wiki artikel beschrieben
<Noggo> gibt es in Evolution die möglichkeit den Kontoname hervorzuheben wenn eine ungelesene nachricht da ist, oder die anzahl ungelesener nachrichten neben dem kontonamen anzuzeigen?
<Adrenochrome> ppq: aber wie spiegle ich damit den bildschirm? finde die option nicht im wiki
<ppq> Adrenochrome: führ einfach mal 'xrandr --auto' aus und guck was passiert. die ausgaben in einem pastebin wären sonst auch interessant.
<ppq> !paste > Adrenochrome 
<kubine>  Adrenochrome: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Adrenochrome> ppq: da passiert gar nichts. ausgaben gibts gar keine.
<Adrenochrome> ppq: das ist die ausgabe von xrandr http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408302/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Adrenochrome: dann mal 'xrandr | pastebinit'
<ppq> ah, da bist du mir zuvorgekommen :D
<Adrenochrome> :)
<ppq> okay, dann versuch mal: xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output HDMI1 --auto --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --off
<ppq> auflösung ggf. anpassen, seh gerade dass du ja 1600x900 hast
<ppq> wenn die auflösung am tv dann nicht passt, kann man die wohl auch manuell angeben: xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1600x900 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --off
<Adrenochrome> ppq: die auflösung sieht jetzt zwar zunächst korrekt aus, aber irgendwas ist da seltsam. der starter scheint abgeschnitten und der papierkorb ist zwei mal da.
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<ppq> lass testweise mal die beiden --pos 0x0 weg
<Adrenochrome> ppq: keine veränderung.
<Noggo> gibt es in Evolution die möglichkeit den Kontoname hervorzuheben wenn eine ungelesene nachricht da ist, oder die anzahl ungelesener nachrichten neben dem kontonamen anzuzeigen?
<Adrenochrome> ppq: gut, das mit dem papierkorb ist nicht weiter schlimm. kann ich diese konfiguration jetzt irgendwie speichern, dass die sich automatisch so anwendet, wenn ich das HMDI-kabel anstecke?
<ppq> Adrenochrome: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man da mit udev was zaubern kann, hab ich aber nie gemacht. ich würde wohl einfach eine tastenkombination oder ein script dafür einrichten.
<PrickelPit> hallo, beim versuch unity meines automatisch angemeldeten benutzers auf gnome-shell umszustellen, ist x komplett kaputtgegangen, habe per lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell umgestellt.
<PrickelPit> seitdem startet x nicht mehr, sehe nur ein xorg.failsafe log welches sich beschwert das kein screen gefunden wird.
<PrickelPit> jemand eine idee was ich tun kann?
<Adrenochrome> ppq: das würde ja schon reichen. am liebsten wäre mir ein script. wie mache ich das? (sorry)
<ppq> Adrenochrome: schreib den befehl einfach in eine textdatei und mach sie mit 'chmod a+x datei.sh' ausführbar. ein shebang in der ersten zeile kann nicht schaden:   #!/bin/bash
<PrickelPit> die umstellung der standardumgebung wurde so  im ubuntu wiki beschrieben per lightdm-set-defaults, leider hat es bei mir die grafische oberfläche erfolgreich zerstört :)
<Adrenochrome> ppq: ich versuchs mal ;)
<bullgard6> Noggo: Ja.
<ring1> wenn ich einen symlink auf ein verzeichnis anlege, ist das ergebnis für das dateisystem streng genommen eine datei oder ein verzeichnis?
<ppq> ring1: ein verzeichnis
<ppq> nur unter windows sind verknüpfungen in wirklichkeit dateien ;)
<PrickelPit> unter linux ist ALLES eine datei :)
<ring1> in dem fall ist es ein verzeichnis ;)
<ring1> ppq, danke
<Adrenochrome> ppq: das skript funktioniert. allerdings scheinen mir die farben gespiegelt greller und es flimmert ein wenig.
<ppq> Adrenochrome: ich weiß nicht, woran das liegen könnte. an deiner stelle würde ich auch mal einen thread im ubuntuusers forum erstellen, mit detaillierter problembeschreibung und dem xrandr befehl
<Adrenochrome> ppq: okay, das werd ich machen. aber soweit ist es ja akzeptabel. auf jeden fall vielen herzlichen dank für deine hilfe! :)
<ppq> keine ursache
<Seymour> Servus,
<Seymour> ich brauche ein besseres Search-Tool als das Gnome Search Tool
<Seymour> Ich brauche eins, das beliebige Strings im Inhalt beliebiger Dateien findet
<Seymour> Jemand nen Tip?
<ring1> Seymour, grep
<bullgard4> Seymour: Kennst Du grep?
<Seymour> ring1, Ich kenne Grep, hab aber keine Zeit, mich in so was einzuarbeiten für eine Funktion, die Windows seit XP im Explorer mit einem Fingerschnippen erledigt
<Seymour> ich brauch was grafisches
<Seymour> ich kann im Terminal nicht mal gescheit in Verzeichnissen navigieren in Linux
<ring1> Seymour, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grep#Grafische-Werkzeuge wäre vielleicht eine option
<kubine> Title: grep › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring1> Seymour, und windows vergleiche interessieren hier keinen :)
<bekks> Seymour: In einem Terminal kann man mit "cd" wunderbar navigieren.
<PaulED> guten tag an alle! mein vater hat sich das teil hier gekauft um seine VHS zu digitalisieren. http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/Grabby_82247.htmlmit welchem programm kann ich das denn unter Ubuntu umsetzen?
<PaulED> http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/Grabby_82247.html
<kubine> Title: TERRATEC - Produkte - Video - Software-Beschleunigung - TerraTec (at www.terratec.net)
<nevchen> PaulED:  schonmal in die wiki dazu geschaut?
<ring1> Seymour, also searchmonkey sollte genau das tool sein, was du wolltest. gibt es auch den standard paketquellen
<PaulED> nevchen: welche meinst du?
<Seymour> Ich hab searchmonkey grad eben in der zwischenzeit ausprobiert  und es hat ebenfalls keine datei gefunden+
<Seymour> langsam glaub ich, es liegt an mir
<Seymour> es sind word docs und pdfs
<Seymour> es findet den Suchstring aber nur in 1 Textdatei
<Seymour> kann doch nicht sein!
<Seymour> Welches ist denn die Grep-Zeile, die alle dateien ausspuckt, in der ein bestimmter String drin ist?
<bekks> Dann liegt es daran, dass dieser String SO nicht in den anderen Dateien auftaucht. Anderes Encoding, etc. - Gerade Word speichert Strings durchaus nicht so wie man das denkt.
<bekks> Und PDFs machen das auch nur bedingt.
<Seymour> bekks aber wie kriege ich dann diese Funktionalität unter Linux, ich BRAUCHE das, sonst kann ich mit Linux nicht arbeiten!
<bekks> KDE hat auch eine entsprechende Funktionalität, die Du Dir ansehen könntest.
 * bekks hat seine Dateien übrigens so abgelegt, dass er nicht darin suchen muss, um zu wissen was wo ist. :)
<Seymour> für KDE ist mein Rechner zu langsam
<Seymour> und es sind nicht MEINE Dateien, sondern die meiner Kunden, die die mir irgendwann mal zum Übesetzen geschickt haben
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopsuchmaschinen
<kubine> Title: Desktopsuchmaschinen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<snyker86> hi
<snyker86> hätte n prob mit ubuntu installation
<snyker86> hab auf einem zweitrechnet ubuntu installiert, da er aber net so der beste ist ruckelt alles. also wollte ich auf meinen hauptrechner ubuntu installieren, jedoch sobald ich die installation beende... wird ein neustart ausgeführt und sobald es dann zum anmeldebildschirm kommt fängt alles an in pixeln zu flimmern
<Paddy> snyker86, gib doch mal Einzelheiten bekannt, wie z.B. welcher Rechner, wieviel RAM, welche Grafikkarte usw.
<snyker86> hat jemand ne ahnung woran es liegen kann ? probleme mit dem rechner ?? Graka prbleme
<snyker86> mom
<Paddy> der Zweitrechner scheint zu wenig RAM zu haben. Der Hauptrechner hat vielleicht ein Problem mit der GraKa
<snyker86> mainboard: asus crosshair iv formula
<Paddy> Haupt- oder Zweitrechner?
<snyker86> cpu: amd phenom II x6 3.2 ghz
<snyker86> 12 gb ram
<snyker86> graka: ati radeon hd 6870
<snyker86> hauptrechner
<snyker86> am anderen läufts ja
<snyker86> ist aber zu lahm die kiste
<snyker86> ;)
<Paddy> oh, ATI Radeon-Karten können Probleme machen
<snyker86> es sind so viele kleine gestrichetle rechtecke die flimmern
<snyker86> und da geht halt garnix mehr
<Paddy> schon mal versucht den Hauptrechner mit der Ubuntu Live-CD zu booten?
<snyker86> jo
<snyker86> geht
<snyker86> da klappt alles
<snyker86> aber sobald ich es installieren failt es
<snyker86> also könnte es sein das ubuntu mit dem rechnet bzw. graka überfordert ist
<Paddy> wieviel RAM hat der Zweitrechner?
<snyker86> emm.. 1 gb oder 2
<snyker86> glaub 2
<grossing> du könntest schauen was die live-CD für einen Grafiktrieber nimmt und dann schauen was die jetztige Installation verwendet
<Paddy> dann probiere auf dem Zweitrechner mal die Installation von Xubuntu aus
<snyker86> also mit der live cd auf dem zweitrechner das machen ?
<Paddy> aber Xubuntu, nicht Ubuntu
<Paddy> Ubuntu verwendet den dicken, fetten Gnome-Desktop. Xubuntu dagegen den leichten, schlanken Xfce
<snyker86> ja gut.. aber wollte ja net auf dem zweitrechnet neu installieren, da der net so gut ist... oder läuft das mit xubuntu dann besser (flüssiger)
<snyker86> daher ja die install auf dem besseren rechner
<Paddy> ich habe unter anderem Xubuntu auf einem alten Laptop mit 1GB RAM flüssig laufen
<snyker86> kk
<snyker86> und das ist so ähnlich aufgebaut wie ubuntu ?  bin ncoh anfänger und würde mich gern gut zurecht finden können ;)
<snyker86> ohne große einstellungen hier und da ;)
<Paddy> beides ist Ubuntu. Sie unterscheiden sich praktisch nur in der Oberfläche
<snyker86> kk
<snyker86> dann schon mal danke
<snyker86> werde das heute ausprobieren 
<beaver74__> Lubuntu wäre evtl. auch noch eine Möglichkeit auf dem kleinen Rechner
<PaulED> gibts ne möglichkeit nen eingebauten fingerprint-reader zur anmeldung zu verwenden?
<beaver74__> snyker86, selbe, auch Ubuntu, wieder eine andere Oberfläche :)
<Paddy> "L" wie "light" ;-)
<snyker86> kk
<ring1> l wie lxde
<beaver74__> :)
<Paddy> das "l" in lxde steht aber für "light"
<Paddy> auf alle Fälle sind beide nicht solche Monster wie Gnome oder gar KDE
<Rochvellon> snyker86> nutzt du bei der installation den fglrx-bzw. catalysttreiber von amd oder den opensource-treiber? afaik nutzt das live-system "nur" den freien treiber. unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Problembehebung findest du einen einstieg in die problemlösung für fglrx
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<snyker86> von xubuntu kann ich da ne neue version nehmen.. oder eher ne ältere
<snyker86> oder ist das egal
<Rochvellon> nutz am besten die aktuelle version
<snyker86> so ok.. und noch ne letze frage... wenn ich jetzt xubuntu installieren will, muss ich ja noch ubuntu entfernen... gibts da sowas wie format c: ? oder kann ich es einfach drüberinstallieren ?
<beaver74__> snyker86, die Möglichkeit wird dir während der Installation geboten
<snyker86> ok, thx
<ring1> snyker86, außerdem kannst du xfce auch bei deinem installierten ubuntu nachinstallieren
<ring1> snyker86, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Installation
<kubine> Title: Xfce Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> Ich habe  bei Ubuntu 12.04 das Problem, dass manche Dialogfenster keine Reaktion zeigen wenn man auf OK oder Abbrechen klicken will. Ist das Problem bekannt?
<k1l_> grundsätzlich, nein
<vectory_> die aussage ist zu pauschal, pauschal gesagt ist das wohl jedem schon passiert, ob in 12.04 oder nicht
<vectory_> aber wenn das regelmäßig passiert ist das komisch
<ben1u> tritt aber nur bei bestimmten Programmen auf wie beim ScanGear von Canon oder in der 12.04beta auch mal bei Seahorse wenn ich unsichere Speicherung der Passwörter zulassen wollte, da Autologin
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Wenn Dein 12.04 immer noch Beta ist, hast Du was falsch gemacht.
<ben1u> jokrebel: ist nicht beta. Sagte, es war unter beta so.
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Heißt also, dass dort das Problem inzwischen _nicht_ mehr ist? Dann ist ja auch nicht relevant. Und ScanGear ist glaub ich kein Ubuntu-Programm, oder?
<ben1u> jokrebel: ja, das sind die Treiber die ich manuell mit .deb Paketen installiert habe
<vectory_> scangear sind aber nicht oder nicht nur treiber, wenns da fenster gibt
<vectory_> ben1u: einfach deinstallieren und xsane nutzen
<ben1u> vectory_: ja ist mit Software
<ring1> ben1u, mitlerweile liefert auch das vorinstallierte simple scan gute ergebnisse
<vectory_> xsane ist aber top!
<ben1u> ring1: ich werde simple scan gleich ausprobieren... unter 12.04beta gab es da noch Probleme
<Hodes> hey leute, ich hab ein problem mit meiner windows partition, gibt es irgendeinen virenscanner für linux um meine windows platte zu scannen?
<jokrebel_> Hodes: ClamAV
<jokrebel_> Hodes: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV
<kubine> Title: ClamAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> Hodes: Vielleicht auch interessant: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte
<kubine> Title: Virenscanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hodes> kann mir nichts anderes vorstellen, als das es ein virus ist. meine svchost.exe ballert in die höhe und treibt den speicher zum maximum
<Hodes> danke schonmal
<Originoo> tach, wie kann ich eine meiner WLAN Karten im laufenden betrieb deaktivieren? 
<Originoo> rfkill deaktiviert wlan komplett...also alle interfaces
<Originoo> bleibt da nur noch modul blacklisten?
<k1l_> Originoo: mit nem klick auf den networkmanager und dann funknetzwerk deaktivieren macht wohl auch beide oder?
<ppq> man kann mit rfkill auch einzelne wlan-karten deaktivieren
<Originoo> ppq: habe es bereits probiert, aber meine usb-wlan karte ist dann auch immer weg obwohl ich die onboard auswaehle :-/
<Originoo> ppq: der deaktiviert "Wireless" komplett
<owel> hallo, ist jemand da der sich gut mit open vpn auskennt?
<NoNoise> Habe mir eine LiveStick gestrickt. Wollte am Notebook testen. Soweit ganz gut. Aber es gibt Ton probleme. Ton ist da. Aber wenn ich Kopfhoerer anstecke, dann kommt auch ton aus den Lautsprechern. Bevor ich es installiere wuerde ich gern wissen wie ich mit diesem Bug umgehen soll.
<ring1> owel, stell einfach deine konkrete frage
<owel> was wäre eine alternative zu openvpn was ihr mir da empfehlen könnt? openvpn versteh ich nicht so ganz
<owel> ich möchte eine sichere vpn verbindung zwischen 2 rechner aufbauen, das
<beaver74__> owel, OpenSwan wäre noch etwas was man sich ansehen könnte (kenne mich aber mit beiden nicht wirklich aus)
<waylee> hallo, wie kann ich in die passwd eine loginshell mit paramter eintragen. z.b. "myshell -a"? der nimmt das nicht als loginshell an
<DonKaese> Nabend zusammen
<owel> ich verstehe openvpn nicht trotz anleitung , das ist einfach zu kompliziert
<DonKaese> hat von euch zufällig jemand ein Notebook mit ATI / Intel Hybridgrafik ?
<DonKaese> bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich i.A. den HDMI Ausgang nutzen kann?
<kirsten> hi leute, wie nennt man die Leiste unten, die anzeigt, welche Fenster gerade geöffnet sind???
<owel> taskleiste
<owel> ?
<Guschtel> Kontrollleiste
<Guschtel> (bei KDE)
<kirsten> ok,  die taskleiste scheint bei 12.04 verschwunden zu sein, oder?
<kirsten> also meine Frage ist vor allem, ob man die Taskleiste nachträglich wieder installieren kann?
<Guschtel> Hast Du ein Standard-Ubuntu, also gnome?
<Guschtel> oder unity, oder kde?
<Guschtel> Ich nehme an Unity: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring1> owel, alternativen zu openvpn wären pptp und vpnc
<kirsten> Unity habe ich
<jokrebel_> kirsten: Unity har nur noch die Leiste links und oben.
<kirsten> genau :(
<jokrebel_> kirsten: Und welche Programme gerade offen sind siehst Du an kleinen weißen Pfeilen links und/oder rechts an den Icons der linken Leiste.
<kirsten> ja, die alte Leiste fand ich irgendwie besser
<Guschtel> kirsten: du kannst unity abschaffen und durch gnome/kde ersetzen
<jokrebel_> kirsten: Bist nicht die/der erste, wo da Umgewöhnungsprobleme hat.
<kirsten> naja, unity ist in einigen Bereichen ja auch echt nett
<ring1> kirsten, du könntest gnome-panel installieren. das stellt dir gnome classic beim login zur verfügung. sieht so aus wie gnome2
<kirsten> habe auch schon mal über mint nachgedacht...
<k1l_> kirsten: noch kannst du dir den gnome-fallback angucken und nutzen. das ist fast wie gnome2. langfristig solltest du dir aber mal lubuntu oder xubuntu angucken
<jokrebel_> kirsten: Was aber alles Themen für maximal #ubuntu-deofftopic sind
<kirsten> allerdings hätte ich dann hier ja nichts mehr zu suchen, aber ich find s hier ja echt net :-)
<k1l_> ring1: ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so nicht zuviele dpencies versaut mittlerweile.
<ring1> k1l_, läuft einwandfrei
<kirsten> ok, danke und tschüüüssss!
<ben1u> ich bin jetzt vor Ort beim sshd und habe wie hier http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WGR614v9/SSH.htm beschrieben Portforwarding eingerichtet
<kubine> Title: Port Forwarding SSH on the Netgear WGR614v9 - PortForward.com (at portforward.com)
<ben1u> allerdings bekomme ich dennoch von außen immer einen Time out
<ben1u> ist filtered
<ben1u> hier kann ich im LAN an die lokale IP mich problemlos per ssh mich einloggen
<Originoo> wie lautet die Modul-Bezeichnung fuer meine wlan karte "bcm43225". wuer de gerne das modul blacklisten, finde aber nicht die richtige bezeichnung :-/
<NoNoise> Im alsamixer kann ich die Kopfhoererlautstaerke aendern. im gnome-control-center ist aber kein Schieber da. Was kann ich tun. ?
<apollo13> NoNoise: im alsamixer ändern
<NoNoise> apollo13, Etwas umstaendlich. gibt es keinen alsamixer mit einer gui, oder gar eine moeglichkeit den alsamixer mit Tastenkombination zu steuern?
<Originoo> kopfhörer mit poti kaufen :D
<apollo13> NoNoise: naja normalerweise sollte es reichen den master zu regeln, der nimmt kopfhörer eh mit…
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Hinter nem Router willst Du vom Internet aus per ssh zugreifen?
<NoNoise> apollo13, Normal waere es, wenn der Kopfhoerer angesteckt wird, das der Ton aus den Lautsprechern weg ist. Ist aber nicht der fall. 
<NoNoise> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/941219
<apollo13> NoNoise: das hat aber nix mit den reglern zu tun denk ich
<kubine> Title: Bug #941219 “[Acer Aspire 8930G] Speaker Sound does not mute whe...” : Bugs : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<apollo13> eben, das denk ich mir auch ;)
<NoNoise> apollo13, Damit versuch ich das Problem zu umgehen.. 
<apollo13> acer *hust*
<ben1u> jokrebel: ja
<NoNoise> apollo13, Bei 10.10 liefs normal.
<jokrebel_> NoNoise: Das wäre aber nur dann so, wenn die internen Speaker am gleichen Kanal hängen wie die Kopfhörerbuchse und das in der Buchse per Hardwareschalter gelöst wäre.
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Dann wirst Du im Router auch noch den Port forwarden müssen.
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Weil die öffentliche IP ist ja die des Routers (wo meist kein sshd läuft)
<NoNoise> jokrebel, Das ist keine Hardware sache, reine Software sache. Klinke drin. Software erkennt das, und schaltet Interne Speaker ab. Daher ist eine getrennte Regelung moeglich.
<NoNoise> Der Bug scheint bekannt zu sein. Warum das keiner Fixt.. hmm
<apollo13> weils acer ist :þ
<apollo13> bugs werden umso schneller gefixt um so mehr leute davon betroffen sind
<apollo13> (normalerweise)
<jokrebel_> apollo13: welche es aber auch melden müssen, sonst weis es ja keiner dass "x andere auch betroffen" sind.
<apollo13> ja klar
<NoNoise> apollo13, Ich glaube die Zeiten sind vorbei wo bestimmt Hersteller einfach abgestempelt wurden. Die verbauen doch alle den gleichen Dreck.
<jokrebel_> NoNoise: Unsachliches und diskussionsversuche bitte nebenan, danke.
<apollo13> NoNoise: ney, die pinbelegung etc bei soundchips ist oft von notebook zu notebook anders
<NoNoise> jokrebel, Du hast mit Acer angefangen.. 
<NoNoise> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) -> ist der Schlecht_
<jokrebel_> NoNoise: _Kann_ nicht sein. Lese bitte nochmal das backlog.
<ben1u> jokrebel: am Mai 09 20:23:48 schrieb mir bekks dazu: nein
<apollo13> NoNoise: ich hab den selben und hier geht alles -- da ich keinen Acer hab kann ich dir aber leider nicht helfen
<NoNoise> apollo13, Ist ein notebook?
<apollo13> jupp
<NoNoise> apollo13, nimmst du unity oder gnome?
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Hä? Soll ich jetzt Dein Gespräch vom 9.Mai raussuchen? Oder was willst Du mir grad sagen?
<apollo13> NoNoise: weder noch
<ben1u> jokrebel: ja, ist doch protokolliert.
<NoNoise> apollo13, koenntest du  bitte gnome-control-center von der konsole aus starten? da bei audio -> output sagen, welche regler du da hast?
<apollo13> NoNoise: ich hab kein gnome-control-center
<NoNoise> apollo13, Obs da Kopfhoerer als einstellung gibt.
<NoNoise> apollo13, Oh schade. Was fuer ne gui nimmst du_
<apollo13> alsamixer
<NoNoise> apollo13, Du arbeitest nur in der Konsole?
<jokrebel_> ben1u: _Du_ willst etwas; warum soll ich da irgendwo irgendwelche Logs suchen. Außerdem: weil ich grad gut drauf bin hab ich es sogar versucht, aber leider nichts gefunden - sieh selbst http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/09/%23ubuntu-de.html … Du wirst Dich also nochmals bemühen müssen…
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/09/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> NoNoise:  mehr oder weniger
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Gib doch mal ein "lsb_release -a" rüber.
<lun4tic_> glaub der entspurt war für die piraten nich mehr so positiv
<jokrebel_> !changinghost > Lorphos
<lun4tic_> aber abwarten was noch kommt
<kubine>  Lorphos: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<apollo13> lun4tic_: damit bist du in dem channel falsch
<lun4tic_> ups ^^
<jokrebel_> !ot > lun4tic_
<kubine>  lun4tic_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<lun4tic_> grad gemerkt
<jokrebel_> BTW ist es selbst im Offtopic ein "grenzwertiges" Thema
<ben1u> jokrebel: hmm, bei mir steht 20.. Uhr im log und dort ab http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/09/%23ubuntu-de.html#t18:23
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/09/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<ben1u> habe ubuntu 12.04
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Clientseitig = der Rechner von dem aus Du die ssh-Verbindung aufbauen willst. Dorthin wo Du connecten willst brauchst (nicht clientseitig!) sehr wohl ein forwarding. Du solltest Dich vorher noch dringend in allgemeine Netzwerkthemen einarbeiten. Und übrigens ist dies ganz klar kein Ubuntu-Spezifisches Support-Thema.
<ben1u> jokrebel: das
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Wie meinen?
<ben1u> ich habe von Anfang an geschrieben, dass ich am Router eine Portweiterleitung eingerichtet habe
<ben1u> okay, ich geh zu ot
<noggo> huhu
<noggo> gibt es eine möglichkeit in evolution den kontonamen hervorzuheben bei ungelesener nachricht, oder die anzahl ungelesener nachrichten neben kontonamen anzuzeigen?
<jokrebel_> noggo: Von Evolution hab ich schnell wieder Abstand genommen. Thunderbird kann das jedenfalls. Für Evolution hilft vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution
<kubine> Title: Evolution › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ThreeM> öhm
<ThreeM> mein evolution macht genau das
<jokrebel_> !changinghost > ||arifaX BTW: Dein Nick ist nicht userfreundlich
<kubine>  ||arifaX BTW: Dein Nick ist nicht userfreundlich: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<Noggo> also evolution zeigt mir nur neben den ordnernamen die anzahl an aber nicht neben dem kontonamen
<jokrebel_> ||arifaX: A Owapfälza </OT>
<jokrebel_> !changinghost > Antiqua …Auch Dir ein: _so_ ist die Verschleierung sinnlos:
<kubine>  Antiqua …Auch Dir ein: _so_ ist die Verschleierung sinnlos:: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<Antiqua> jokrebel, ach stimmt, das wollte ich mal fixen :D
<||arifaX> !changinghost
<kubine> ||arifaX: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<ThreeM> Noggo imap oder pop3?
<Noggo> imap bei t-online
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, kurze frage: wie stelle ich den autostart für angeschlossene geräte ein? jedes mal wenn ich mein smartphone anschließe öffnet er shotwell...
<Antiqua> hm... ich hab das user:pw schon gesetzt... komisch
<||arifaX> Antiqua: Habs auch nicht kapiert und mir erklären lassen. Als Passwort musst du den "nicknamen doppelpunkt passwort" setzen /OT
<Antiqua> ||arifaX, ach nee ;)
<Antiqua> rat mal, was da bei mir steht: nick:langespw     (also der : auch so geschreiben)
<ring1> Antiqua, du könntest es noch mit sasl probieren
<Antiqua> aber so wichtig isses nicht, ich nehms ja nicht zur verschleierung oder sowas :D
<ring1> Antiqua, http://freenode.net/sasl/ für den fall der fälle. geht auch ruck zuck
<kubine> Title: Index of /sasl (at freenode.net)
<Antiqua> ring1, danke, gebookmarkt für später
<ring1> Antiqua, bitte sehr :)
<jokrebel_> !tests > ||arifaX BITTE!
<kubine>  ||arifaX BITTE!: Tests bitte in #test bzw. #botwar – dann bleibt hier Platz für Supportanliegen.
<uwe77> Ich probiere gerade das aktuelle Ubuntu aus. Das sieht ganz anders aus wie sonst. Wo ist das "Startmenü"? Wie mache ich diese Leiste links weg?
<jokrebel_> uwe77: Die willst Du nicht wegmachen. ;-) Die ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil bei der Unity-Oberfläche.
<uwe77> Das ist doof. Ich komm garnicht mehr klar.
<uwe77> Geht das nicht anders?
<anon_> Weiß jemand wie man die Sprache von Libre Office wechseln kann? Ich habe es geschafft die GUI von Ubuntu von Japanisch auf Deutsch zu wechseln. Aber Libre Office ist immer noch auf Japanisch.
<uwe77> Wo ist das Startmenü?
<jokrebel_> uwe77: Du wirst es bald zu schätzen wissen. Ansonsten: es gäbe noch andere Oberflächen…
<uwe77> Ich will so wie das immer war. Wie das alte. muss man doch irgendwie einstellen können.
<uwe77> Habe erst gerade mal den Firefox aufgemacht und mußte ewig suchen bis ich den wieder geschlossen bekommen habe. 
<uwe77> Die oberfläche ist echt blöd geworden. sorry wenn ich das sagen muss
<jokrebel_> uwe77: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(Benutzeroberfl%C3%A4che) und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity und ja - es gibt Oberflächen, die versuchen das alte am Leben zu erhalten. Wie sinnvoll das ist sei dahingestellt und weiter Gespräche darüber besser nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagert.
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<renewy> Hallo, ich möchte die Konfigurationsdatei meines GRUB 1.98 wieder hinbekommen, nachdem der Bootmanager scheinbar durch einige Fehler in der Datei nur noch in den Textmodus startet.
<sdx23> !grub2 > renewy 
<kubine>  renewy: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sdx23> der Reparatur-Artikel dort sollte hilfreich sein.
<renewy> Die Seite ist mir grob bekannt, der zur Aktualisierung der grub.config genannte Befehl update-grub verlief erfolglos. Es sieht so aus, als handele es sich um eine Inkompatibilität zwischen GRUB und dem nach dem Linux-Update scheinbar neueren update-grub. Kann das überhaupt sein?
<jokrebel_> renewy: Bist DU grade frisch von Grub auf Grub2 umgestiegen?
<renewy> Äh... Ich hab da als Version 1.98 stehen, installiert letztes Jahr mit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, die Probleme hab ich seit dem Update auf 12.04 LTS. Das erste Problem war schon, dass sich das neue Linux nicht in den Bootmanager eingetragen hat, jedenfalls wollte der immer noch den alten Kernel starten, der aber natürlich nicht mehr da ist.
<Rochvellon> uwe77> du kannst mittels gnome3 und dem Gnome classic die gnome2-oberfläche haben. mit xfce (xubuntu-desktop) bzw. lxde (lubuntu-desktop) hast du andere fenstermanager, die sich eher an der gnome2-oberfläche orientieren
<jokrebel_> renewy: Das Upgrade von 10.04LTS  auf 12.04LTS ist noch gar nicht offiziell, das weist Du?
<jokrebel_> renewy: Das musst Du "erzwungen" haben.
<uwe77> die links von oben zu unity helfen mir nicht weiter. ich will das ausschalten.
<renewy> jokrebel_: Nein, das überrascht mich jetzt! Ich hab ganz normal das Installer-ISO auf CD gebrannt und gestartet. Dann konnte ich aussuchen, ob ich updaten, löschen und neu installieren oder Windows und Linux runterwerfen und ganz neu installieren will. Wobei das Update bei der Übernahme der Einstellungen abgestürzt ist, aber bis auf das mit GRUB ist mir kein Problem aufgefallen.
<jokrebel_> uwe77: Wenn Du Dich partu nicht an Unity gewöhnen kannst willst wäre vielleicht eine andere Desktopumgebung was für Dich … siehe …
<jokrebel_> !desktops > uwe77
<kubine>  uwe77: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<uwe77> genau, ich will das gnome2, wo gibts dazu die aktuell live-cd?
<uwe77> dieses unity ist total häßlich und sieht aus wie von windows kopiert.
<sdx23> uwe77: gnome2 stirbt. Nimm xfce oder lxde.
<NoNoise> uwe77, Wenn du gnome-panel installierst hast du ..und gnome classic beim starten waehlst dann hast du .. fast das gnome2 design.. und ist aehnlich anpassbar. Damit konnte ich bisher gut leben
<Rochvellon> uwe77> installier dir lieber gnome3 und wähl den gnome classic modus
<jokrebel_> uwe77: Gnome2 und Aktuell schließen sich aus. Und meckern bitte nicht hier im Support-Channel. 
<uwe77> ich will das nicht installieren, mir gehts um die LiveCD
<Rochvellon> uwe77> gnome2 wird nicht mehr weiter entwickelt
<uwe77> na toll
<jokrebel_> !ot > uwe77
<kubine>  uwe77: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<uwe77> und dafür gibts jetzt diesen f*ck? sorry, echt mies
<koegs> und schon war er weg :D
<jokrebel_> koegs: Wobei ich die "ewig Gestrigen" nicht verstehe obwohl ich mich mit Veränderungen auch schwer tue. Aber unity ist inzwischen IMHO echt brauchbar.
<koegs> jokrebel_: ihm wurden ja alternativen vorgeschlagen, ich glaube die wollte er nicht hören, eher meckern
<Rochvellon> zumal ihm ja auch noch alternativen genannt wurden
<agaNox> moin zusammen
<agaNox> Installiere gerade 12.04 neben 10.04. Wie muss ich den Bootloder platzieren?  Ich habe 2 Platten. Auf der ersten ist 10.04 drauf und das soll auch so bleiben.  Auf der zwiten sind 3 Partitionen, ich will eine der 3 Partitionen als Installfläche für 12.04 nutzen. habe jetzt noch 3 Partitionen erstellt. sdb4 (/) sdb5 (swp) und sdb6 ( /home ) wohin nun mit dem Bootloder? wobei ich ja schon einen aus 10.04 habe.
<sdx23> den alten überschreiben und precise das existente lucid erkennen lassen
<agaNox> wo muss ich den genau hinschreiben lassen?
<agaNox> den die dev/sda hat auch 3 Partitionen
<agaNox> sda, sda5 (hier ist das 10.04 also / ) und sda5
<sdx23> Bootloader liegen korrekterweise auf dem Device ansich, nicht einer Partition.
<agaNox> sdx23:  also dev/sda
<sdx23> Wenn du eine strikte Trennung erhalten willst, kannst du allerdings auch beide Bootloader nebeneinander installieren (jeweils auf eine andere Platte) und die beim Boot auswählen,
<agaNox> sdx23:  danke dir. ich habe es mir auhc gedacht. Nur wollte sicher gehen. Denn ich will nichts zerschiessen
<jokrebel_> digitaloktay: ??? [21:14] <-- digitaloktay hat den Server verlassen (Quit: Bin mol weg du Dreckschwoi..!!!!!!!!!).   <<<<---???
<agaNox> sdx23:  Ne es ist schon OK so. Will nur einen haben.
<digitaloktay> hi jokrebel_ 
<jokrebel_> digitaloktay: Merkwürdige Quit-Message IMHO
<digitaloktay> ahso das ist normal bei mir
<david64> Hi...hab grade ne 11.10 installation gemacht, auf 12.04 upgegraded, gnome 3 installiert und den propritären nvidia treiber installiert...jetz is der bildschirm verschoben und das system hat 2-5 sekunden hänger
<david64> ich denke das liegt am nvidia treiber...is bekannt das der probleme mit der 12.04er macht?
<bekks> david64: Wieso installierst Du nicht direkt 12.04? :)
<bekks> 12.04 hat bei mir mit nvidia keinerlei Probleme.
<david64> weil ich dafür das 12.04er image erst runterladen müsste...11.10 hatt ich halt grade da und zufälligerweise auch auf nem USB stick...
<david64> hab aber grade festgestellt das der nvidia und der nouveau treiber installiert sind
<david64> hm, das wiki liefert die erklärung ja schon... "Die z.Zt. in den Ubuntuquellen angebotene Vesion 295.40 ist fehlerbehaftet;"
<Ovi> hallo
<Ovi> wenn noch jemand hier ist, werde ich nun einfach mal mein Problem schildern:
<k1l_> Ovi: es warten schon alle ganz gespannt :)
<Ovi> Auf meinem iMac 21,5 revision 3 2011 funktioniert die tonausgabe nur, wenn ich keine Kopfhörer eingesteckt habe und je nach konfuguration auch gar nicht
<Ovi> also wenn sie eingesteckt sind
<Ovi> http://pastebin.com/rdRPDety
<kubine> Title: lsmod Module Size Used by nls_iso8859_1 12713 1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Ovi> http://pastebin.com/U5LcAv80
<kubine> Title: lspci | grep -i audio 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Se - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Ovi> der Kodek ist ein Cirrus Logic CS4206
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu genau nutzt Du?
<kultviech> ich hab /home auf eine neue platte eingehängt, wie kann ich die daten, die auf der alten platte im /home verzeichnis liegen, jetzt löschen?
<Ovi> auf Launchpad habe ich https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/892697 gefunden
<kubine> Title: Bug #892697 “[Macmini5,3, Cirrus Logic CS4206, Headphone Out, N...” : Bugs : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Ovi> hat mir aber auch nichts gebracht :/ 
<Hodes> guten abend allen
<moepot> moin
<moepot> guten abend
<Hodes> ich musste windows neuinstallieren und hab auch erfolgreich grub2 wiederherstellen können. jedoch kommt jetzt immer nach dem ich windows gewählt habe, dass der pfad(?) nicht richtig erkannt wird, bzw. die festplatte und dann kann ich auf weiter klicken und windows startet. kann gerade leider keine genauere beschreibung geben, müsste dafür eben nochmal booten und gucken was da genau steht, aber vllt kennt ja so schon jmd die antw
<bekks> Das ist, da grub2 sauber funktioniert und Windows bootet, wohl ein Windows Problem?
<Hodes> bekks: glaub ich zwar nicht, aber gut
<david64> welches windows?
<david64> vista/7?
<Hodes> windows 7 prof
<david64> jo
<david64> die bootloader sind empfindlich
<david64> hat nix mit grub 2 zu tun
<Hodes> dh ich muss damit leben, oder neuinstallieren?
<david64> solang windows und ubuntu startet, sollte das ja kein problem sein, oder?
<Hodes> naja bis auf das windows nun nicht mehr automatisch startet, is da kein problem
<bekks> Du musst halt zweimal Enter drücken statt einmal.
<Hodes> jop
<Hodes> gut dann danke und noch einen schönen abend
<[LinuxFan]> ubuntu 10.04 /var/log complett leer nur noch ein bisschen , vieles probiert es zurück zu holen ohne erfolg !! Bitte um hilfe !!
<k1l_> [LinuxFan]: d.h. du hast es gelöscht?
<[LinuxFan]> <k1l_> ich bleachbit zum sauber machen genutzt  durch vlc player install kamm ich erst dar hinter .. kann man das wieder zurück holen 
<k1l_> ohjemine
<k1l_> hast warscheinlich mit rootrechten vollgas gegeben. naja, die meisten logs sollten nach nem restart wieder da sein
<[LinuxFan]> <k1l> im gegen teil nur drei ist dar nichts mehr zu machen ? oder weis jemand ein rat 
<beaver74> [LinuxFan], /var/log war komplett leer und diese drei sind jetzt wieder da? Welche sind das?
<k1l_> [LinuxFan]: ich kenne bleachbit nicht. aber der große rote warnungs kasten auf der wiki seite im uu.de wiki sagt schonmal, dass damit nicht zu spassen ist
<[LinuxFan]> <beaver74>/var/log/ConsoleKit
<[LinuxFan]> /var/log/exim4
<[LinuxFan]> /var/log/gdm
<k1l_> [LinuxFan]: nopaste mal ein ls -al /var/log
<k1l_> !nopaste [LinuxFan] 
<k1l_> !nopaste > [LinuxFan] 
<kubine>  [LinuxFan]: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<[LinuxFan]> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408312/
<kubine> Title: /var/log complett leer › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<smeexs> kann ich den mauszeiger vergrößern , mauszeiger-thems gibts ja leider nicht für unity
<[LinuxFan]> <beaver74> Sag bitte nicht das ich ubuntu neu machen muss 
<sdx23> smeexs: Nicht? Ansich sind die Themes auch ehr für X11 - wobei es durchaus sein mag, dass Unity kein Tool zum Einrichten dafür anbietet.
<ring2> smeexs, kann myunity sowas nicht?
<smeexs> kein tool dafür , richtig 
<smeexs> glaub nicht aber ich schau mal 
<smeexs> das hab ich eh
<smeexs> ich kann thems wechselns mauszeiger bleibt aber gleich 
<smeexs> er müsst nur größer sein , meine mutter sieht nicht so gut die tut sich bisl schwer 
<[LinuxFan]> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408317/  vieleicht weiss einer rat von euch um die zurück zu holen 
<kubine> Title: die sind verschwunden › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> smeexs: letzten Endes hilft dann auch ein "Xcursor.size:           30" in ~./Xdefaults
<sdx23> (zur direkten Übernahme mit xrdb neu einlesen, sonst X-Server neustarten)
<smeexs> gilt das dann nicht nur für einen bestimmten bereich , ich glaub das hatte ich schon mal probiert , der zeiger am desktop ist größer , sobald ich über einen ordner oder über die leiste geh wird er wieder kleiner 
<smeexs> bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das damals der eintrag war
<smeexs> jo ich schau mal
<ring2> smeexs, spontan habe ich noch unsettings gefunden. damit kann auch cursor themes setzen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unsettings-konfigurationsprogramm-fuer-unity/
<kubine> Title: Unsettings - Konfigurationsprogramm für Unity › Projekte › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> [LinuxFan], "zurückholen" wird wohl nicht möglich sein .. du könntest hier lesen.. denn das würde eine Datenrettung bedeuten.. oder dein eingesetztes Programm hat die gelöschten Daten vorher gesichert, was natürlich schön wäre und ohne diese Funktion ich persönlich das auch nie wieder einsetzen würde. Ansonsten kannst du versuchen die gelöschten Daten in deinem System an anderer Stelle zu finde.. updatedb && locate [DATEN] könnte 
<beaver74> da helfen. Oder, du erstellst leere Dateien mit selben Dateinamen mit touch im Verzeichnis und hoffst die Programme füllen diese dann wieder.
<beaver74> oh man.. weh ist er
<beaver74> *weg
<smeexs> der tausch auch nur die themes und das programm ist für 11.10
<ring2> smeexs, nein, es auch für 12.04 und tauscht auch explizit cursor themes
<ring2> smeexs, https://launchpad.net/~diesch/+archive/testing?field.series_filter=precise und "Change GTK, Window, Icon and cursor themes."
<kubine> Title: testing : Florian Diesch (at launchpad.net)
<ring2> smeexs, https://imgur.com/AHtim
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<bennypr0fane> hallo, ich möchte Precise of meinem Laptop ausprobieren und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich 64 oder 32 bit nehmen soll. Mein Syystem ist 64 bit, aber als ich zuletzt Lucid-64bit drauf hatte, gabs's Probleme mit Drukcertreiber und anderen Dingen, die nur f 32bit verfügbar waren. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit 64 bit-Betriebssystem?
<beaver74_> bennypr0fane, moin, wie viel Hauptspeicher sitzt denn in dem System? Du könntest auch die 64bit Live-CD versuchen und dort schauen ob dein Drucker unterstützt wird.
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-06
<stevieh> youtube link im vlc öffnen und gut ist :-)
<stevieh> ups...
<koegs> miup: nächstes mal bitte freundlicher oder einfach nix sagen
<miup> mhm
<koegs> miup: ein einfacher hinweis auf #ubuntu-de-offtopic hätte diese nacht gereicht
<icecu> Ich versuche schon seit Stunden VNC und ein Desktop bei mir auf meinem Ubuntu 13.04 Server zum laufen zu bringen. Ich bekomme immer die Meldung im VNC "Failed to load Session" Kann mir jemand helfen?
<dodo4444> hallo, kennt jemand eine gute möglichkeit eine video-playlist anzulegen und beim starten der videos immer das zuletzt gespielte video anzuzeigen.
<dodo4444> ich habe eine reihe von serien auf meiner festplatte und es ist recht nervig jedes mal wieder das video der letzten folge rauszusuchen
<dodo4444> mit totem habe kann ich eine playlist anlegen, aber leider startet er dann jedes mal von vorne (also bei der ersten folge)
<zudoof> hallo allerseits. ich habe gerade ein kleines problem. habe ein update von 12.10 auf 13.04 gemacht und dann waren alle leisten weg. im forum habe ich den tipp gefunden, der mir alles gerichtet hat (compiz --replace), seit dem neustart jedoch geht nur noch internet über wlan, nicht aber über lan. hat da jemand ne idee zu?
<koegs> icecu: ich empfehle immer die verwendung von x11vnc, damit kam ich bisher immer am schnellsten zurecht
<hypfer> moin #ubuntu-de ich will mit hostapd einen wlan hotspot einrichten. genutzt wird eine atheros wlan karte mit dem ath5k treiber unter ubuntu 12.04. das ganze geht auch recht gut, nur channel 13 will er nicht
<dadrc> hypfer, klingt, als hättest du eine falsche regulatory domain drin
<hypfer> dadrc: die karte ignoriert es wenn ich ihn setze. sowohl über modulparamter von cfg80211 als auch über das programm iw :<
<dadrc> hypfer, soweit ich weiß, macht man das mittlerweile mit `crda´
<hypfer> anscheinend muss ich das eeprom bearbeiten
<dadrc> Das ist dann die härteste Variante, falls die Karte überhaupt keine andere RD außer der ursprünglichen akzeptiert
<pog> moin
<pog> ich habe einen usb-Stick mit einem 12.04er iso. Was kann der Grund sein, dass auf einem Rechner die Netze zwar gesehen, aber ich mich nicht mit dem wlan verbinden kann?
<pog> wenn die netze ersichtlich sind, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Kommunikation zum wlan-router korrekt ist?
<hypfer> writeprotected
<hypfer> a toll
<pog> ich muss mal kontrollieren, ob er vllt. hw maessig ausgeschaltet ist. thanks.
<hypfer> pog: das war nicht auf dich bezogen. sorry ^^
<chkpnt> Hallo. Wo ist denn der Button "make default" in den Systemeinstellungen hin? Habe Auflösung vom Display eingestellt und möchte, dass auch der Login-Screen schon diese Einstellung verwendet.
<chkpnt> (13.04)
<pog> hypfer: immerhin kam mir die Idee, das war nämlich das Problem, dass das WLAN nicht verbunden hat:-)
<crane_work> hey ho, ich benutzte thunderbird als mailclient. da ich ein fan von server seitigen filtern bin frage ich mich wie ich nun tb beibringen kann das er mir immer alle folder synct und nicht nur die inbox. der trick mit mail.check_all_imap_folders_for_new scheint nicht zu klappen weil ich die option erst gar nicht habe in meiner aktuellen version
<crane_work> weiß wer rat?
<crane_work> frage geklärt... es heißt nun mail.server.default.check_all_folders_for_new
<dadrc> =)
<crane_work> ^^'
<crane_work> wer suchet der findet
<crane_work> (wer drauf tritt verschwindet...)
<dAnjou> kann mal jemand in 13.04 python-mysqldb installieren und dann `python -c "import mysql"` ausführen?
<dAnjou> das gibt mir nen ImportError: No module named mysql
<dAnjou> wäre jetzt schon das zweite paket, was buggy is
<dadrc> dAnjou, müsste der import nicht "import mysqldb" sein?
<dAnjou> selber importerror
<dadrc> also
<dAnjou> und nur keine scheu, das paket nimmt nur 221kb
<dAnjou> is ja nur der client
<dadrc> "import MySQLdb" funktioniert problemlos hier
<dadrc> ↑ direkt aus meinem vim kopiert.
<dAnjou> damn
<dAnjou> ok, dann muss ich woanders suchen. das geht bei mir auch
<dAnjou> ach verdammt, fehlermeldung falsch interpretiert -.-"
<dAnjou> django meinte tatsächlich `mysql` als cli tool
<dAnjou> kein python modul
<beaver74> 'urxvt -ls' öffnet bei mir unter einem minimalen xfce 4.10, Ubuntu 13.04 keine login shell, woran könnte das liegen?
<beaver74> rxvt --loginShell auch nicht
<dadrc> und `urxvt +ls`?
<beaver74> dadrc, auch nicht, hab die man page jetzt auch nochmal genau gelesen, es soll ein - verwendet werden
<beaver74> war mir auch nicht sicher
<dadrc> k, dann weiß ich auch nicht
<beaver74> hab rxvt-unicode-lite installiert.. schauen ob es daran liegt
<Mokkujin> sersn
<nevchen> nabend
<beaver74> auch 'xterm -ls' öffnet keine login shell
<Paul042> you all talk englsih
<ppq> Paul042: no, this is a german channel. you should use #ubuntu
<Linus123> guten abend
<Linus123> ich hab mal eine frage
<Linus123> was ist sicherer: den firefox in windows in der sandbox (sandboxie) allgemein windows mit sandboxie meistens der browser oder unter linux den blanken firefox benutzen usw.?
<Linus123> für linux gehen die meisten exploits nicht abe rind er sandbox sind sie wirkungslos ist das pari pari oder patt matt
<Linus123> wein patt
<Linus123> ein patt
<Linus123> un entschieden?
<Linus123> windows firefox + sandboxie oder ubuntu blanker firefox und was ist mir arcose ich hab da aber ein spezielles firefoxprofil und in arcose lädt der immer nur das andere profil nicht wegen arcos nur als root starten und ich bin normal nicht root wo das profil ist
<Linus123> ?
<Linus123> oder muss man da auch das gedamtkonzept sehen?
<Linus123> gesamt
<HALEB0B> nabend! selbst in windoof brauchst kein av tool und sandkaesten geht auch alles mit bordmitteln -> icacls Browser.exe /setintegritylevel low und icacls verzeichnisname /setintegritylevel (oi)(ci)low
<HALEB0B> gruppenrichtlinien usw. gibts auch
<Linus123> ?
<HALEB0B> duck und wech :D
<Linus123> mit wem redest du?
<Linus123> low das muss high
<HALEB0B> nein falsch
<ppq> Linus123: stell deine offtopic fragen bitte woanders
<bekks> Linus123: Was hat deine Windows-Browser-Frage mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<Linus123> ich hab ubuntu als gegenünerstellung wollte ich das machen
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, was in Windows sicherer ist. Also bitte (wie gestern bereits gesagt) in den offtopic channel mit solchen fragen.
<Linus123> windows + firefox + sandboxie oder ubuntu + blanker browser?
<bekks> Hier gibts keinen Windows Support.
<lied> hallo, ich versuche gerade ein upgrade von LTS (Server) von 10.04 --> 12.04. Das sind die Fehler die mir um die Ohren fliegen: http://nopaste.info/39acc0fa21.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<ppq> lied: hm, das sieht nicht gut aus. ein guter zeitpunkt, backups zu machen, falls nicht schon passiert. dann kannst du versuchen das releas upgrade nochmal anzustoßen oder 12.04 neu zu installieren.
<lied> ich glaub es liegt am stinke host europe kernel virtualisierung...
<ppq> ah, ein vps. joa, da hätte ich ein release upgrade wohl gar nicht erst versucht.. selten dass das klappt
<lied> ppq, also wenn das ne vernuenftige Virtualisierung ist, warum nicht? :)
<bekks> lied: Das ist sie aber nicht. :>
<lied> naja, mal sehen. habe den Support mal angeschrieben. Bissl aktuelleren Kernel können die ruhig mal installieren ;-)
<bekks> Um dann sofort... mehrere zehntausend VPS updaten zu dürfen? :) Werden die nicht tun.
<lied> ich will aber *aufstampf*
<bekks> Dann hol dir einen dedicated root.
<lied> kann mir jemand kurz sagen, wo MySQl seine Daten hinlegt? Will lieber n Backup machen...
<lied> bekks: bin Student, kann ich mir leider aktuell nicht mehr leisten *g*
<bekks>  /var/lib/mysql wahrscheinlich.
<ppq>  /var irgendwo, jo
<bekks> lied: Dann darfst du auch nicht motzen :)
<lied> bekks: seit wann verbietet arm sein zu motzen? :D
<lied> thx, Pfad hat gepasst!
<lied> kann man irgendwie ein downgrad machen nachdem das Upgrade nicht klappt?
<ppq> nein
<lied> dreck
<ppq> neu installieren, backup einspielen, fertig
<ppq> das geht fix
<subz3r0> interessant wäre ja, wieso das upgrade nicht funktioniert
<lied> dachte ubuntu sei so deppensicher... oh mann
<ppq> nein, deppensicher ist es bestimmt nicht ;)
<ppq> sowas gibts nicht
<lied> ja was prüft das Teil nicht vorfeld solche Abhängigkeiten. Dreck echt
<subz3r0> man verhackstückelt sein system auch nicht^^
<bekks> Wieso installiert ein Admin einfach irgendwas, ohne es zu prüfen? :P
<lied> bekks: weil ich sonst gleich ne richtige männerdistri nehmen kann :P
<subz3r0> a) weil es nicht in den quellen ist oder b) weil man immer die neuse version braucht/haben muss
<subz3r0> "neuste"
<bekks> Versionitis ist heilbar.
<lied> war zu faul mir owncloud zu kompilieren...
<subz3r0> naja dann schmeiss es wieder runter und versuch die alten abhängigkeiten wiederherzustellen
<bekks> subz3r0: Da ist ein Restore schneller :)
<lied> subz3r0: ich versuch's ja :)
<wheeler_> moin
<wheeler_> wie kann ich das aussehen von "Ubuntu" eigentlich ändern? also quasi das komplette interface. also das es zum beispiel aus sieht wie... Windoof, MacOS oder lcars? gibt es da was oder muss man so was komplett selber machen? ich habe von so was keine ahnung
<Rochvellon> wheeler_> meinst du themes?
<wheeler_> jo
<wheeler_> ich habe im netz "gnome-look.org" gefunden. aber kann ich das bei ubuntu verwenden?
<Rochvellon> keine ahnung, ob es für unity themes gibt
<Rochvellon> gnome-look ist für gnome3
<HALEB0B> installiere dir myunity wenns du nicht selber von hand machen willst -_-
<HALEB0B> und hier guckst du -> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=167&PHPSESSID=5f98ef3da4274f8bd128f4b51fd2224c
<kubine> Title: Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<HALEB0B> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=120x121&PHPSESSID=5f98ef3da4274f8bd128f4b51fd2224c
<kubine> Title: Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<HALEB0B> lol
<wheeler_> tut mir leid ich bin ein absoluter noob. mit DSL kannte ich mich noch aus. die oberfläche war mit css gebastelt. aber was bei ubuntu ist und welche version es gibt etc, kein plan
<Rochvellon> wenn du das standard-ubuntu hast, dann hast du die obefläche unity. und ob es dafür themes gibt, kann ich nicht sagen.
<HALEB0B> unity is unten aber auch gnome -_-
<wheeler_> zur info, ich habe ubuntu studio, ganz normal ohne sondereinstellungen oder sonst was installiert. und wie schon gesagt, ich habe keine ahnung wie die oberfleche hier heißt und/oder ob das änderbar ist.
<Rochvellon> ubuntu studio setzt afaik auf xfce
<wheeler_> @Rochvellon ich kann dir leider nicht folgen
<HALEB0B> oh ubuntu studio ok :D
<Rochvellon> die oberfläche von ubuntu studio ist nach meinem wissen XFCE
<subz3r0> jo ist sie
<brainwash> also http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Themes
<kubine> Title: Xfce Themes › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> http://xfce-look.org/
<kubine> Title: Eyecandy for your Xfce-Desktop - Xfce-Look.org (at xfce-look.org)
<wheeler_> ich bin erst mal raus... danke aber
<brainwash> Nutzt jemand hier encfs unter ecryptfs (verschlüsseltes /home)? Bei mir wird der encfs mount point scheinbar sauber entfernt, jedoch erzeugt ein erneutes Anmelden des Benutzers einen weiteren flush-ecryptfs- prozess, welcher die Partition beim Herunterfahren blockiert.
<brainwash> vorzugsweise 13.04
<ppq> brainwash: ecryptfs und encfs sind zwei grundverschiedene sachen
<brainwash> ppq, deswegen ja encfs unter ecryptfs
<brainwash> bzw. on top
<ppq> beides? ähm
<ppq> wozu das denn?
<brainwash> encfs nur für ausgewählte verzeichnisse in /home
<brainwash> also /home/<user>
<bekks> Verschlüsselt in der Verschlüsselung?
<ppq> oh, ich glaube ich nutze das sogar selbst so, am netbook. das dropboxverzeichnis ist nochmal extra verschlüsselt. auch 13.04. keine probleme dort.
<subz3r0> jo bekks. zb fuer ubuntu one
<brainwash> ppq, genau
<brainwash> beim erneuten Anmelden taucht bei mir ein weiterer flush-ecryptfs- prozess auf
<brainwash> beim herunterfahren sollte zu sehen sein, dass /home nicht sauber ausgehängt werden konnte, beim hochfahren, dass verwaiste inodes entfernt wurden
<brainwash> mit plymouth splash screen wohl nicht sichtbar
<ppq> nutze auch kein plymouth, da werden keine solchen meldungen gezeigt
<brainwash> ppq, wie wird denn dein dropbox verzeichnis verschlüsselt?
<ppq> brainwash: habe als autostart nach dem login einen zenity dialog, der die passphrase erfragt und dann das encfs verschlüsselte dropboxverzeichnis mountet
<brainwash> ppq, erfolgt auch ein unmount beim abmelden
<brainwash> ?
<ppq> nicht explizit, aber automatisch. er fährt sauber runter und alles bleibt konsistent
<ppq> ich denke, wenn der encfs prozess beendet wird, wird automatisch alles sauber ausgehängt
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> hier klappts auch so
<brainwash> sprich, der eintrag aus /etc/mtab wird entfernt?
<ppq> da geh ich stark von aus
<ppq> wäre ja noch schöner wenn irgendwas durch shutdown nicht automatisch sauber ausgehängt würde
<subz3r0> hab ich nicht geschaut. er unmounted sauber hier. also boch keine probs der art gehabt
<subz3r0> schon passiert ppq.
<bekks> shutdown ist nichts anderes als init.
<subz3r0> mit nem truecrypt container. die daten waren futsch
<subz3r0> aber was genau das pob war. kA. die logs gaben nix her. ist aber auch schon ewig her...
<subz3r0> tc 5 oder 6 daqmals
<brainwash> bisher konnte ich auch nur einen einzigen fall im netz finden, der meinem problem entspricht
<brainwash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2109303
<brainwash> deswegen suche ich nach weiteren bestätigungen für das problem
<brainwash> der maintainer des pakets testet dieses setup nicht (encfs unter ecryptfs) und antwort auch nur schleppend
<subz3r0> brainwash: kommen die beiden tools vom selben dev?
<subz3r0> weil ansich haben die beiden tools nur wenig miteinander zu tun
<ppq> laut verlinktem bug report wohl ein problem mit netzwerkskripten
<ppq> brainwash: probier doch mal den workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1073433/comments/9
<kubine> Title: Comment #9 : Bug #1073433 : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<brainwash> subz3r0, ja das mag stimmen, jedoch wird der fehler nur verursacht, wenn man ein encfs verschlüssetes verzeichnis unter ecryptfs einhängt/aushängt und dies testet der maintainer für das ubuntu paket ecrypt-utils nicht
<subz3r0> mhh das könnte natürlich sein. nutze keine encryption für mein home beim tragbaren. da hab ich luks/dmcrypt am laufen für die ganze disk :)
<subz3r0> dreifach crypt muss ja wirklich nicht sein ;)
<brainwash> sicher ist sicher :P
<HALEB0B> warum der aufwand ihr paranoiden :p
<brainwash> ppq, der workaround soll(te) ein anderes problem lösen
<HALEB0B> bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher aber kann man in ecrypfs nicht auch einzelne verzeichnisse verschluesseln?
<subz3r0> HALEB0B: ja dafür ist es ja da
<subz3r0> OT: aber... wieso? ganz einfach, weil so nen tragbares gerät mal abhanden kommen kann. kundendaten usw usf... gehören in keine anderen hände
<subz3r0> rest im #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<subz3r0> :)
<brainwash> aber ecryptfs unter ecryptfs klingt auch interessant
<HALEB0B> naja jedem das seine also wuensch euch allen eine erholsame und gute nacht :)
<zeroC> ola.. :)
<zeroC> kennt jmd. von euch den fehler:http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414647/
<kubine> Title: tshark fehlermeldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> zeroC: die fehlermeldung ist ja shconmal sehr gesprächig. sollte man mal drüber nachdenken
<Linus123> hi
<Linus123> richard stallman meint ubuntu sei so schlimm wie windows wegen amazon backddor und so
<Linus123> meint ihr auch?
<k1l> !ot > Linus123 
<kubine> Linus123: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Linus123> wusste gar nicht dass es diesen channel gibt dachte das wär so ein wink
<lied> jemand ne gute idee wie ich auf nem laufenden system ein backup einspiele? bzw in welcher reihenfolge die sachen austauschen? :D
<bekks> Auf einem laufenden System? Geht nicht vollständig.
<bekks> libc, etc. kannst du nicht einfach in voller Fahhrt austauschen.
<zeroC> k1l: das device existiert aber
<zeroC> haette evtl. noch ein ip a dranhaengen sollen sorry
<lied> bekks: auch wenn ich danach einen reboot mache?
<bekks> lied: Das ist dann nicht online austauschen :)
<lied> bekks: ja, ok. Falsch formuliert
<zeroC> hier noch das ip a: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414652/
<kubine> Title: ip a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<lied> bekks: so funktioniert wieder alles :)
<maze-m> moinsen
<UbuPhillup_> Hi
<maze-m> ich bekomm - nachdem ich ein neues Profil angelegt haben - bei einem apt-get update immer folgende Meldung: http://nopaste.info/94f6ec21d3.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<UbuPhillup_> Kann dir leider nicht helfen hast mal bei google nachgeschaut?
<dAnjou> maze-m: was fürn profil?
<maze-m> dAnjou: Hab mir einen neuen Benutzer in Kubuntu angelegt, weil unter meinem eigentlichen Benutzer die Lautstärkeregelung etc. irgendwie nach dem Update komisch aussah.....
<dAnjou> wie haste den angelegt?
<maze-m> hab mir den halt zum Testen angelegt und würde meine ganzen Daten jetzt rüberziehen.....
<maze-m> Über "User Management" unter "Systemeinstellungen" hab ich den Benutzer angelegt
<alps> nach dem update sah die lautstärkeregelung komisch aus? scheint also da schon was schiefgelaufen zu sein.
<maze-m> alps: jo, das kann sein! die laustärkeregelung und z.B. die Anzeige für's Wlan sahen komisch aus.....
<alps> hast du nen upgrade gemacht?
<maze-m> alps: meinst du ein distributions-upgrade?
<alps> jop
<maze-m> alps: ja genau, hab ich
<alps> ok hmm
<alps> von welcher version denn?
<maze-m> alps: ich zeig dir mal nen screenshot... dann weißt du, was ich mein
<maze-m> alps: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/bildschirmfoto1.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<maze-m> alps: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/bildschirmfoto2.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<maze-m> hab von kubuntu 12.10 auf 13.04 geupdatet
<alps> ich find auch nichts wirklich dazu. vielleicht kannst du mit dem link ja was anfangen. http://askubuntu.com/questions/125742/why-did-my-upgrade-to-12-04-fail-with-glibc-not-found-or-libc6-or-requires
<kubine> Title: server - Why did my upgrade to 12.04 fail with "glibc not found" or "libc6" or "requires kernel 2.6.24" error? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<alps> außer der darstellung der lautärke ist aber alles schick?
<alps> achso wlan noch
<alps> hab ich überlesen
<maze-m> genau....
<maze-m> kein problem :)....
<alps> an der wlan-anzeige kann ich jetzt nichts komisches erkennen, ich kenn aber kde auch überhaupt nich
<maze-m> na ja, die wlan-anzeige ist durchsichtig....
<maze-m> was ja nicht normal ist....
<alps> achso ok
<alps> kann dir da erstmal auch nicht weiterhelfen denk ich
<alps> vielleicht schreibt ja noch jemand, ansonsten später noch mal fragen
<alps> ist ja erstmal benutzbar weiterhin oder?
<maze-m> alps: ja klar, das ist kein problem! 
<maze-m> na gut, sonst schreib ich später nochmal! 
<maze-m> danke dir aber auch erstmal! 
<maze-m> ich werd nu auch mal in die waagerechte verschwinden ;)
<alps> jau gn8 :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-07
<sieste> ist hier nur unity-know-how oder auch jemand mit Mate1.6-Desktop?
<sieste> mein gnome-pie will nämlich nicht so wie ich
<Harald523> Huhu! Ich hab hier nen Raw-file (Digitalkamera), der lässt sich nicht öffnen. Ich wollte es mit gimp-dcraw versuchen, aber gimp benutzt nach wie vor rawphoto und das neue plugin taucht auch nicht im pliugin-browser auf
<Harald523> Wie krieg ich gimp dazu, gimp-dcraw zu nehmen?
<Harald523> Habs mit Synaptic installiert
<Guest10868> Hi, hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem CCC?
<k1l_> ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie der ubuntu support und der ccc zusammenpassen sollten. deswegen frag besser mal im offtopic channel
<Guest10868> oh^^ sorry ;)
<orcor> guten Tag ich habe von Ubuntu 12.10 Upgrade auf 13.04 gemacht so weit so gut hat alles geklappt nur bei Unity habe ich festgestellt das da die function fehlt mit denn 4 Desktops wo kann ich das finden damit ich umschalten kann zwischen denn 4 Desktops?
<orcor> mit Tastenkombination passiert da auch nix
<k1l_> orcor: unity-tweak-tool installieren und da dann einstellen wieviele desktops du möchtest
<orcor> aha komishc das die in Unity nicht automatisch drinnen sind wie imemr es früher war
<orcor> k1l_  Danke
<orcor> habe es nachinstalliert  sieht anders aus als früher  die alte  Version finde das es alles schön übersichtlich ist und habe wieder meine 4 Desktops .
<koegs> orcor: gewöhn dir mal lieber an satzzeichen zu benutzen, sonst versteht dich keiner
<orcor> kann mir es aber nicht vorstellen .
<koegs> orcor: du möchtest hier gerne, das dir geholfen wird, also sei doch auch so nett und formuliere deine Sätze ordentlich, was ist daran so schwer?
<leszek> hi
<nevchen> tach
<UbuPhillup> nevchen: tach
<skorpio> hallo, habe ein paar updates aus dem update manager schleifen lassen und kann sie jetzt nicht mehr aktivieren. 
<skorpio> kann ich das irgenwie nachholen?
<leszek> skorpio: im terminal mit sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<skorpio> leszek: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<emi_> hallo kann mir jemand beim login helfen? ich komme nur noch auf mein guest account
<emi_> ich bin echt schon am verzweifeln, weil ich keine expertin bin und nicht weiß worin das problem liegt
<leszek> skorpio: welche 2 pakete sind es denn ? 
<emi_> pakete?
<emi_> welche pakete meinst du denn?
<leszek> emi_: ich meinte skorpio
<emi_> oh sorry
<skorpio> leszek: nfs-common nfs-kernel-server
<leszek> emi_: ist in deinem passwort ein sonderzeichen ? Ist das tastaturlayout evtl. auf englisch im login manager ? (kann man mit benutzernamen eingeben testen)
<emi_> nein da stimmt alles
<leszek> skorpio: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sollte diese auch aktualisieren. Ansonsten gibts keine aktualisierungen
<emi_> er sagt mir aber zum beispiel, dass ich nur noch 4 kb speicherplatz habe und speicherplatz freimachen soll
<emi_> aber ich kann das nicht, wenn ich mich nicht einloggen kann
<leszek> emi_: ah ok, daran wird es wohl liegen
<emi_> wie mache ich das also?
<emi_> ich schreibe gerade von meinem guest account
<leszek> emi_: hast du noch einen live usb stick oder cd mit ubuntu ?
<emi_> nein aber ich könnte es drauf machen
<emi_> weißt du woher ich das kriege?
<leszek> ubuntu.com
<leszek> aber warte mal
<leszek> du kommst also mit dem gast konto rein ?
<emi_> ja
<leszek> dann kannst du sicherlich mal schauen wie das mit dem festplattenplatz aussieht. Also ob der wirklich voll ist (dann dürfte eigentlich das gast konto auch nicht funktionieren) 
<skorpio> leszek: dist-upgrade bringt auch nichts; kann ich versuchen die packeteneu zu installieren?
<emi_> ers sagt mir, dass noch 200 gb speicherplatz ist, aber vielleicht verstehe ich da was falsch?
<leszek> skorpio: das könntest du versuchen
<emi_> also, dass auf meiner platte noch so viel ist
<leszek> emi_: dann öffne mal das terminal und tippe df -h ein und poste den output bitte hier paste.ubuntuusers.de und gib mir bitte die url dazu
<emi_> ne sorry 40 gb
<emi_> ok moment
<mniess> moin
<UbuPhillup> mniess: mion
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414662/
<kubine> Title: df -h › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<skorpio> leszek: mit synaptic war das upgrade kein problem :) danke
<emi_> kannst du den link sehen?
<leszek> ja 
<leszek> warte ich schau mal
<leszek> jetzt sehe ich das Problem
<leszek> emi_: dein /home Verzeichnis ist komplett voll
<emi_> oh ja?? erzähl!
<emi_> du meinst das könnte das problem sein?
<leszek> emi_: definitiv
<emi_> und wie komm ich da ran um dateien zu löschen?
<leszek> emi_: dein nutzer muss temporäre dateien dort erstellen können, kann es aber nicht weil das alles voll ist
<emi_> hmm ich verstehe
<leszek> entweder per live system 
<leszek> oder du versuchst mal per gast account da ran zukommen
<emi_> und wie?
<letothe2nd> wenn dann über die recovery konsole, aber über gast hoffentlich gar nicht.
<letothe2nd> denn wenn das über gast ginge, wär das ein massives sicherheitsloch.
<emi_> das habe ich schon probiert und das geht auch nicht
<emi_> das heißt die zweite option ist, ich lade mir jetzt auf mein stick folgendes? http://www.chip.de/downloads/Ubuntu-32-Bit_22592231.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online (at www.chip.de)
<leszek> ALT+F2 drücken und folgendes eingeben: gksu -u nutzername nautilus  . Das sollte die den Dateimangager als dein Benutzer starten, wo du dann dein Verzeichnis sehen solltest und dateien löschen kannst. Nutzername muss natürlich der sein des Kontos mit dem du dich vergeblich versucht hast anzumelden
<letothe2nd> leszek: boah bitte nicht solche tipps!
<leszek> letothe2nd: wieso ? 
<letothe2nd> leszek: weil root nautilus allgemein und in den händen ungeübter ne art himmerlfahrtskommando ist?
<leszek> letothe2nd: der nautilus wird nicht als root sondern als benutzer ausgeführt
<leszek> schau genau was ich da schreibe
<letothe2nd> leszek: einmal aus versehen daneben klicken, /usr nach /var verschieben, weg is das system.
<emi_> ok ich bin jetzt verwirrt
<emi_> was soll ich machen?
<leszek> ALT+F2 drücken und folgendes eingeben: gksu -u nutzername nautilus  . Das sollte die den Dateimangager als dein Benutzer starten, wo du dann dein Verzeichnis sehen solltest und dateien löschen kannst. Nutzername muss natürlich der sein des Kontos mit dem du dich vergeblich versucht hast anzumelden
<letothe2nd> leszek: ok, in dem punkt hast du recht. tut mir leid, ich hatte das drama hier drin einfach schon zu oft. viel zu oft.
<leszek> letothe2nd: nautilus wird nicht als root ausgeführt sondern als nutzer deshalb der -u nutzername flag. Damit kannst du /var /usr usw. nicht löschen
<emi_> ich soll als nutzernamen nautilus eingeben und dann mein passwort?
<letothe2nd> leszek: ich melde dennoch bedenken an dass viele das wieder als einladung zum r***-nautilus verstehen werden, aber technisch hast du recht.
<leszek> emi_: nein sondern der nutzername soll der nutzername sein deines eigentlichen hauptbenutzers. z.B. emi 
<emi_> ok
<leszek> nautilus dahinter ist der befehl für den dateimanager
<emi_> ok nochmal ganz langsam:
<emi_> wenn ich alt+crtl+f2 drücke, dann fragt er mich sofort nach meinem nutzernamen
<leszek> emi_: dann sollte er eine befehlszeile zeigen und nicht nach dem benutzernamen fragen
<leszek> in diese befehlszeile tippst du
<emi_> also gebe ich den ein und tippe anschließend leertaste und dann nautilus und anschließend mein passwort
<emi_> das funktioniert nicht
<leszek> gksu -u emi nautilus
<leszek> ein 
<emi_> ich ok
<leszek> dann wird der dich nach deinem passwort fragen
<emi_> funktioniert nicht
<emi_> er sagt login inkorrekt
<leszek> hmm... dann müsstest du es wirklich mit dem live system mal versuchen
<leszek> außer du hast dich vertippt
<leszek> oder der benutzername ist falsch
<emi_> nein ich habe es zweimal probiert
<emi_> aber mein benutzername war auch richtig
<leszek> weil über das terminal löschen würde theoretisch auch gehen ich vermute nur stark du kennst dich mit dem terminalkommandos nicht aus oder ?
<emi_> nein leider nicht
<emi_> ich könnte es aber mit eurer anweisung versuchen
<leszek> emi_: ok, dann mach mal folgendes. Öffne ein Terminal
<leszek> tippe ein:        su nutzername              
<emi_> ok
<leszek> nutzername durch emi oder eben den nutzernamen deines hauptnutzers ändern
<leszek> dann fragt der nach dem passwort
<emi_> er sagt unbekannte id??
<leszek> dann stimmt der nutzername nicht
<emi_> hmm ich bin mir ziemlich sicher
<leszek> liefert dir ein             ls /home                 eine ausgabe ? 
<emi_> kommt es auf klein und gro?schreibung an?
<leszek> ja
<emi_> mist ich weiß es  einfach nicht mehr
<leszek> tippe mal 
<leszek> ls /home 
<leszek> ein
<leszek> und zeige mir die ausgabe über paste.ubuntuusers.de
<emi_> sagt kein berechtigung
<leszek> ok, das ist blöd
<leszek> was sagt dir der befehl users ?
<leszek> also nur 
<leszek> users
<emi_> ls: Öffnen von Verzeichnis /home nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung
<leszek> emi_: ok ohne dass du weißt wie der benutzername konkret ist wird das nichts
<emi_> das sagt er zu users:
<emi_> guest-l9wN09@emine-X420:~$ 
<leszek> ok habe ich verfürchtet
<emi_> ?
<leszek> du brauchst den korrekten  benutzernamen deines benutzers
<letothe2nd> hmjein.
<leszek> ansonsten müsstest du wirklich per livecd ran
<letothe2nd> ls- al /tmp vielleicht.
<emi_> aber bist du sicher, dass es daran liegen muss?
<leszek> emi_: es liegt am zu vollen /home Verzeichnis
<emi_> ich bin mir so sicher, aber ein freund hat mir das drauf gemacht und ich dachte ich heiße da auch emi
<leszek> das ist definitiv
<letothe2nd> da ubuntu /tmp standardmässig auf /tmp hat kann du gut und gern was drin sein.
<letothe2nd> äh /tmp auf harddisk. so rum.
<emi_> und kann ich nicht herausfinden wie der andere account heißt?
<leszek> letothe2nd: es gibt ein seperates /home das komplett voll ist
<letothe2nd> leszek: das ist mir klar, aber im /tmp könnte der korrekte username stehen.
<emi_> wisst ihr wie ich das herausfinden könnte?
<leszek> letothe2nd: wie denn das ? Es loggt sich ja nicht mehr ein und /tmp wird nach einem neustart geleert. Aber gerne kann man auch testen
<leszek> emi_: tippe mal ls /tmp ein und zeige mir die ausgabe per paste.ubuntuusers.de Vielleicht steht da irgendwas was auf deinen nutzernamen hinweist
<letothe2nd> leszek: ird /tmp mittlerweile per defeault geleert? bei meinen letzten beobachtungen auf ubuntu nämlich nicht...
<leszek> letothe2nd: ich dachte es sei wie bei debian mittlerweile ein ramlaufwerk
<letothe2nd> oO( warum auch immer man seinen eigenen username nicht weiss )
<emi_> ok
<letothe2nd> leszek: nicht per default, glaube ich.
<emi_> weil ich es nicht drauf gemacht habe und mir sicher bin wie ich eigentlich heiße, so etwas kommt nun mal vor, wie du siehst
<emi_> ich paste es gleich
<leszek> letothe2nd: ist /etc/passwd nicht für alle nutzer lesbar ? Dort steht doch der nutzername auch drinne
<letothe2nd> leszek: schtümmt. das war ein high IQ :)
<leszek> emi_: dann bitte auch noch die ausgabe von 
<leszek> cat /etc/passwd | grep "/home"
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414667/
<kubine> Title: user › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<letothe2nd> hätte halt ls -al sein müssen, aber die password idee ist definitv besser.
<emi_> zu dem ersten sagt er keine berechtigung
<emi_> und beim zweiten: wie tippe ich denn so einen senkrechten strich? ;)
<letothe2nd> mach halt copy-paste ;)
<UbuPhillup> |
<Ekkehardt> altgr+<
<emi_> hehe, danke und das kommt raus:
<UbuPhillup> AltGr und <-Taste
<emi_> syslog:x:101:103::/home/syslog:/bin/false usbmux:x:107:46:usbmux daemon,,,:/home/usbmux:/bin/false saned:x:113:123::/home/saned:/bin/false emine:x:1000:1000:Emine Demir,,,:/home/emine:/bin/bash
<emi_> ich habe jetzt meinen freund auch gefragt und er sagt mir, dass er auch ziemlich sicher ist mit meinem benutzernamen??
<emi_> versteht ihr das was terminal sagt?
<leszek> emi_: ja dein nutzername ist emine
<emi_> ok
<emi_> sagst du mir nochmal was ich probieren soll?
<leszek> ok ALT+F2 
<leszek> dann den befehl
<leszek> gksu -u emine nautilus                            eintippen
<leszek> dann dein benutzerpasswort eingeben
<emi_> ok da tut sich was und jetzt?
<leszek> hat sich der dateimanager geöffnet ?
<emi_> er sagt mir das upgedatet werden kann
<leszek> hmm... das hat mit dem befehl aber leider nix zu tun
<emi_> ok
<emi_> das ist zumindest schon mal ein fortschritt, dass ich meinen benutzernamen weiß
<leszek> ja
<leszek> wenn kein dateimanager gestartet wird, können wir es nochmal mit dem terminal versuchen. Ich hab nochwas zeit bis mein essen hier fertig ist :P
<emi_> ok danke 
<leszek> also du kannst auch versuchen das terminal zu starten und dann mit dem befehl
<leszek> su emine
<leszek> dich als emine dort anzumelden
<leszek> passwort wird wie gesagt verdeckt abgefragt, also er zeigt keine sternchen an, wenn du was eintippst, aber er erkennt es trotzdem
<emi_> setgid: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt guest-l9wN09@emine-X420:~$ 
<emi_> das sagt er mir
<leszek> echt ?
<leszek> hmm...
<emi_> ja
<leszek> da hat ubuntu ja wirklich alles abgeschirmt
<emi_> das ist so ärgerlich, hätte ich nur rechtzeitig sachen gelöscht
<emi_> aber so doof, dass ich dann einfach kein zugang mehr zu meinem account habe
<emi_> an sich ja gut und ausgefuchst
<emi_> aber hmmm :/
<leszek> emi_: eines könntest du noch probieren, die anzumelden über die Konsole die bei STRG+ALT+F1 liegt. Mit STRG+ALT+F7 kommst du zurück zur grafischen Oberfläche 
<leszek> *dich
<leszek> sag mir bescheid wenn es geklappt hat
<emi_> sagt mir das über 50 packages ubgedatet werden können 
<leszek> ah perfekt, dann bist du erstmal angemeldet 
<leszek> du kannst dir anzeigen lassen, welcher Ordner die meisten und größten Dateien hat mit dem Befehl 
<leszek> du -sh | sort -h 
<leszek> sry
<leszek> du -h | sort -h
<leszek> ohne das s 
<emi_> und dann?
<leszek> dann weißt du wo die größten dateien rumliegen und wo du was löschen müsstest
<emi_> auch über f1?
<leszek> ja genau auch über die konsole auf STRG+ALT+F1
<emi_> über das terminal geht das nicht?
<emi_> weil ich kann das nicht reinkopieren
<leszek> leider nicht, da du beim gast leider keinen zugang hast du deinem benutzer
<leszek> das haben wir gerade eben schon versucht gehabt
<emi_> aber diesen senkrechten strich krieg ich nicht hin
<leszek> ALTGR+<
<leszek> sollte diesen erzeugen
<emi_>  hmm geht nicht
<emi_> | oh jetzt
<leszek> :)
<leszek> auf STRG+ALT+F1 sollte es auch gehen
<emi_> ja ich weiß z.b. meine bilder
<emi_> wie kann ich denn nun löschen? 
<leszek> dafür gibt es den befehl rm
<leszek> aber du musst ganz ganz genau wissen was für bilder, also willst du z.B. alle löschen oder nur einen bestimmten ordner ? 
<emi_> ich könnte bestimmte löschen
<leszek> oder du kannst über deine STRG+ALT+F1 Konsole auch einen halbgrafischen dateimanager versuchen was zu löschen
<leszek> denn kannst du da mit dem befehl
<leszek> sudo apt-get install mc
<leszek> installieren
<leszek> das fragt dann wieder nach deinem passwort
<emi_> ok
<leszek> ist der installiert , dann kannst du diesen mit dem befehl mc ausführen
<leszek> alles auf STRG+ALT+F1 . Mit pfeiltasten und enter und den F-Tasten kannst du dann arbeiten und so deine bilder die zuviel sind raussuchen und löschen
<emi_> ich soll ja oder nein sagen, richtig?
<leszek> er fragt dich vor dem löschen ob du wirklich die datei oder den ordner löschen möchtest
<leszek> mit enter kannst du in ordner reingehen, falls du genauer löschen möchtest
<emi_> wie komme ich denn jetzt auf die ordner?
<emi_> ich habe das jetzt erst installiert glaube ich
<leszek> hast du mc auch schon gestartet auf STRG+ALT+F1 ?
<emi_> gebe ich dann wieder sudo apt-get install mc ein?
<leszek> nein nur 
<leszek> mc
<emi_> sagt warnung: kann das verzeichnis emi/home nicht erstellen
<leszek> startet aber trotzdem ?
<emi_> home/emine/.cache/verzeichnis nicht erstellen
<emi_> nein so ein rotes feld entsteht mit dieser warnung
<leszek> hmm...
<dadrc> leszek, habt ihr schon geguckt, ob es vielleicht reicht, einfach den Trash zu leeren?
<leszek> dadrc: gute idee
<emi_> doch jetzt geht es 
<leszek> ah super
<leszek> emi_: schau mal ob in dem Verzeichnis .local/share/Trash/files/ etwas drinnen liegt. Das ist der Inhalt deines Mülleimers/Papierkorbs. Den kann man ja normalerweise auch löschen
<emi_> sorry und wie lösche ich jetzt?
<leszek> unten stehen verschiedene befehle mit zahlen davor
<leszek> meines wissens sollte F8 für löschen da sein
<emi_> ooooh es funktioniert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<leszek> :)
<emi_> und jetzt?
<emi_> ich müsste genügend gelöscht haben, also bestimmt ein paar gb
<leszek> emi_: ok dann kannst du dich als gast abmelden und versuchen als emine wieder anzumelden im login manager
<emi_> drück mir die daumen!!!
<emi_> bis gleich!
<leszek> :)
<emi_> wenn ich diese seite wieder finde :)
<emi> hallo???
<emi> ich bin wieder zurück!
<emi> ich bin eingeloggt!
<emi> es hat funktioniert!!
<leszek> super :)
<emi> riesengroßen dank!
<leszek> nullproblemo
<emi> du kannst dir nicht vorstellen wie glücklich und fasziniert ich bin, dass du mir über einen chat geholfen hast!!!
<dAnjou> emi: passiert hier jeden tag ;) .. jetz geh mal die ganzen glückshormone wieder einsammeln :P
<emi> heheh
<emi> ich wünsche euch einen richtig schönen tag! cool, dass es leute wie euch gibt! wirklich!
<emi> ich bin soooo dankbar
<emi> bis bald vielleicht mal?!! 
<leszek> cu
<miup> emi: jetzt einfach aufpassen das die Platte nicht mehr vollläuft (:
<dakira> hey. ich will lib/Varien/Data/Collection/Db.php verändern. Ich habe gelesen man kann die lib/Varien classes in app/code/local überschreiben. Was muss ich dazu dort für verzeichnisse anlegen. Einfach mit "Varien" loslegen?
<dakira> argh, falsche channel, sorry
<UbuntuFan> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein ubuntu src iso ein binden kann in paketquellen
<dakira> UbuntuFan: was meinst du genau. ein iso wo nur quellpakete drauf sind?
<UbuntuFan> <dakira> ja genau ubuntu src iso 
<brainwash> iso mounten und mit apt-cdrom einen neuen eintrag in der sources list generieren lassen
<brainwash> http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-cdrom
<kubine> Title: apt-cdrom(8): APT CDROM management utility - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<Minipluto> hiho, nach dem Einloggen ist es fast immer so, dass das Desktop-Hintergrundbild nicht hergestellt wird. Das Hintergrundbild ist quasi der letzte Frame bon Lightdm o.O so siehts aus: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17087269/hilfmir/unity-vs-lightdm.png
<stevieh1> Minipluto: das sieht aber hässlich aus
<Minipluto> an LightDM habe ich bisher lediglich in Form von Deaktivierung des Gast-Accounts gewerkelt
<Minipluto> stevieh1: voll doof :(
<k1l> Minipluto: setz mal nautilus den desktop erstellend
<k1l> also das nautilus den mit icons etc managed
<Minipluto> k1l: dconf?
<k1l> gibts glaube ich im unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> das ist das offizielle neue einrichtungs tool
<Minipluto> k1l: ooh „Unity-Optimierungswerkzeug“ :D danke erst mal
<Minipluto> k1l: kann da leider nichts mit Nautilus finden. Höchstens „Symbole auf der Arbeitsfläche“. Das habe ich ein mal aus und wieder an geschaltet und dann wurde der Hintergrund wieder hergestellt
<k1l> Minipluto: das ist die option, ja
<Minipluto> k1l: und sollte das aus sein oder an? *G*
<zerwas> das sollte an sein
<Minipluto> ach so. das war es. Naja, vielleicht hat es trotzdem was gebracht, weil eine Konfiguration nicht OK war
<zerwas> Minipluto: du hast nicht zufällig das GNOME 3 PPA eingebunden?
<Minipluto> zerwas: an der Paketverwaltung ist alles Installationszustand außer Dropbox Caffeine
<Minipluto> also bzgl. der Quellen
<Minipluto> hab natürlich schon alles mögliche installiert ;)
<Minipluto> vielleicht hats ja auch geholfen. Werde gleich ein paar mal neu starten und gucken, ob es noch mal auftritt.
<zerwas> Minipluto: ein beherztes "nautilus -q" sollte im regelfall reichen
<zerwas> Wenn man danach googelt, stößt man direkt auf k1l. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1164030
<kubine> Title: Bug #1164030 “no wallpaper (black background) or wallpaper with ...” : Bugs : Unity (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Minipluto> zerwas: danke. Hab natürlich schon gesucht aber offensichtlich die falschen Begriffe verwendet
<Minipluto> WLAN abgeschmiert… falls noch was wwar
<k1l> nope
<Minipluto> der Workaround hat leider nicht geholfen aber hab den Bugreport nun immerhin im Fokus
<swed1> Hallo, wie stell ich es an, dass ein Bekannter ein paar große  Dateien ca. 1gb unkompliziert auf meinen PC schieben kann. Gibt es da irgendwas, ohne das ich da jetzt groß nen ftp server einrichten muss?
<jokrebel> swed1: Lass es ihn in seine Cloud packen und Dir den Link schicken?
<swed1> der hat sowas nicht
<jokrebel> swed1: Dann in kleine Häppchen per Mail?
<jokrebel> swed1: Aber mit Ubuntu im Speziellen hat das wohl erstmal wenig zu tun.
<swed1> nee, das ist zu groß
<swed1> naja ich dachte mir evtl gibts ne einfache server software für ubuntu, da ich hier ubuntu12.04 am laufen hab
<jokrebel> swed1: Weshalb ich "in kleinen Häppchen" sagte
<Minipluto> Auch wenn ich es nicht machen wollen würde aber es soll ja unkompliziert sein: Messenger… z.b. Skype. Oder von hinten durch die Brust ins auge mit TeamViewer
<jokrebel> swed1: Sever-Softwar? _kleiner_ als ftp?
<dAnjou> swed1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Webserver
<kubine> Title: Instant Webserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> swed1: port weiterleitung musste selbst machen, is klar
<Serebi> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem... Ich habe Windows 8 64 Bit  (war vorinstalliert) auf einem Samsung Laptop und möchte eine Ubuntu 12.04  Live CD benutzen, aber immer wenn ich wubi.exe benutze und er neustartet, kommt nach dem Samsung-Logo ein Piepton und Windows 8 startet  normal.... 
<UbuPhillup> Serebi: glaube das ist ein bug (fehler)
<bekks> Serebi: Wubi ist keine Livecd.
<Serebi> Ich habe das von dieser ---> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Precise_Pangolin  Seite
<kubine> Title: Precise Pangolin › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Serebi> Das stand da so...
<bekks> Da steht eine ganze Menge. Was genau meinst Du?
<Serebi> Unten bei dem Menüpunkt Desktop-CD / Alternate-CD steht das.
<bekks> Da steht eine ganze Menge. Was genau meinst Du?
<mcfloppy2> hallo
<bekks> Serebi: In dem von dir genannten Abschnitt wird Wubi überhaupt nicht erwähnt.
<k1l> wubi ist seit 13.04 aber vor allem mit windows8 nicht mehr vorgeschlagen
<k1l> nutz einfach einen live-usb-stick oder mach eine richtige installation
<mcfloppy2> wie bekomm ich raus was auf ner partition rumhampelt
<bekks> mcfloppy2: Was meinst du mit "rumhampelt"?
<k1l> mcfloppy2: definiere rumhapelt
<mcfloppy2> tjoa.. so das lsof und fuser nix finden ;)
<mcfloppy2> darf nich unmounten weils busy is
<bekks> mcfloppy2: Bist du aktuell in dem Verzeichnis?
<mcfloppy2> habs nu ma mir -r auf read only gehongen
<mcfloppy2> noi
<mcfloppy2> wobei das lsof gesehen hätt
<bekks> Meinst du "Nein"?
<Serebi> Danke
<mcfloppy2> nein ;)
<mcfloppy2> ja sorri
<mcfloppy2> y
<mcfloppy2> ;)
<bekks> mcfloppy2: Um welchen Mountpoint geht es denn?
<bekks> mcfloppy2: Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<mcfloppy2> öhm geht um var.... hab alle dienste runtergefahren die drauf zugegriffen haben
<mcfloppy2> will das lvm veränern
<mcfloppy2> verändern
<k1l> im var hängen z.b. auch die logs
<k1l> nen lvm würd ich ja nicht online ändern wollen
<mcfloppy2> k1l: geht halt nit anders... komm nich an die kiste
<bekks>  /var kannst du online nicht abhängen.
<mcfloppy2> hab alle user rausgekickt... (is atm eh keiner mehr da)
<bekks>  /var kannst du online nicht abhängen.
<Serebi> Wenn ich bei dem CD-Menü auf "Hilfe beim starten von der CD" klicke, kommt ein Fenster wo er mir sagt dass er einen CD Boothelfer installieren will..... Geht das wenn ich das mache oder geht das garnicht?
<bekks> Serebi: Ich würde das nicht tun.
<k1l> Serebi: ich hoffe du nutzt nicht wubi
<alps> hi. ich hab hier ne ipcam. die bekommt zwar n adresse aber erst nach ewigkeiten nen hostnamen zugewiese, wenn überhaupt. ich kann sie weder anpingen noch auf das webinterface zugreifen. jemand nen tipp vielleicht?
<bekks> alps: Läuft Ubuntu auf der ipcam?
<alps> nee
<Serebi> Äh doch da steht wubi.exe..... Warum ist das den so schlimm?
<bekks> alps: Dann gehört die Frage nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l> Serebi: habe ich oben doch geschrieben
<bekks> Serebi: Wubi ist KEINE Livecd.
<alps> kk
<mcfloppy2> hmm.... wird zeit dass die impi karte kommt
<Serebi> Ok also geht das nur mit einem USB Stick?
<mcfloppy2> aber nu muss ich zügigst da was tun
<bekks> Serebi: Oder mit einer Livecd.
<k1l> Serebi: wubi ist kaum zu supporten. es ist viel zu abhängig von windows (es installiert innerhalb von windows in einen container) und es wird kaputt gehen. egal ob windows oder ob ubuntu was falsch macht
<mcfloppy2> ich mein im schlimsten fall mach ich gleichn shutdown
<mcfloppy2> muss ich die kiste noch holen fahren :(
<Serebi> Und wo bekomme ich eine Live CD ohne Wubi die funktioniert?
<bekks> mcfloppy2: Das wirst du tun müssen. Ich würde ja eine CD mitnehmen, dann kannst du die Kiste da lassen.
<bekks> Serebi: Es gibt gar keine Livecd mit Wubi.
<bekks> Serebi: Jede Livecd hat kein Wubi.
<mcfloppy2> bekks: hmmm glaub ich steck grad bööööse in der sackgasse
<k1l> Serebi: wubi ist dieser windows hilfs installer.
<Serebi> Achso
<k1l> steck einfach eine cd oder einen usbstick rein und installiere von dem gebooteten usbstick oder cd
<k1l> also nicht windows starten sondern die cd /stick
<Serebi> Aber die CD auf die ich die Datei von der Ubuntuusers Seite gebrannt habe funktioniert?  Ich muss dann nur die CD in das Laufwerk stecken. NICHT auf wubi.exe ausführen klicken und dann neustarten oder?
<k1l> nein. auf cd brennen. neustarten und von der cd starten
<Serebi> Also muss ich die Datei jetzt nochmal brennen?
<k1l> du musst die .iso einmal auf eine cd brennen oder auf den stick bringen
<Serebi> Hab ich.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop-CD   oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Desktop-CD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> denk dran, dass die isos zu groß für normale cds sind mittlerweile
<Serebi> Ja meins ist eine CD-Rom mit 700 MB. Das ist doch richtig oder? (Die Ubuntu iso Datei war nur 664 MB oder so groß)
<Serebi> Ich versuche das jetzt einfach mal. Danke für ihre Hilfe :)
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> ich hab vor einiger zeit von kubuntu 12.10 auf 13.04 geupdatet und seitdem sehen bei mir die Fenster so aus ---> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/bildschirmfoto2.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<maze-m> bzw. so --> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/bildschirmfoto1.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<maze-m> wodran liegt das?
<maze-m> zudem bekomme ich bei einem "sudo apt-get update" die meldungen, welche mich sehr beunruhigen.... --> http://nopaste.info/4db8e0c6d8.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<mcfloppy2> reh
<mcfloppy2> so bin drin ;)
<mcfloppy2> in der kiste
<mcfloppy2> per live stick
<maze-m> hat keiner mal ne idee?
<bekks> maze-m: Deine libc ist zerballert, das Update ging schief.
<maze-m> bekks: okay und was mach' ich da am besten?
<bekks> Backup einspielen oder neu installieren und persönliche Daten zurücksichern.
<maze-m> bekks: okay.... also gibt's da keine anderen Möglichkeiten?
<bekks> Das sind die schnellsten Varianten.
<Serebi> Hallo, Entschuldigen sie bitte dass ich sie nochmal nerve, aber die CD Rom mit Ubuntu 12.04 startet bei mir nicht, es kommt das Samsung-Logo, ein Ton (der kommt normalerweise nicht) und danach der Windows 8 Sperre-Bildschirm... Was macht ich falsch?
<Serebi> *mache
<Serebi> Also ich weiß das man im Bios die Bootreihenfolge ändern muss (oder so ähnlich...) um von der CD starten zu können, aber bei mir kommt nicht diese "Press XY to Bios setup" -Meldung durch die man in den/das Bios kommt... Ich habe im Internet geguckt wie man unter Windows 8 in den Bios kommt, aber das funktioniert bei mir nicht...
<k1l> das wird garantiert ein uefi und secureboot problem sein. aber da bin ich raus
<miup> Serebi: das kommt auf das Gerät, und nicht auf das Windows darauf an
<miup> Serebi: Interessant wäre eine Modellbezeîchnung und der Hersteller
<bekks> Serebi: Schau beim Hersteller deines Notebooks nach, wie man ins BIOS kommt.
<wheeler> mahlzeit
<mcfloppy2> bekks: so... nu bin ich drauf... geht nun alles
<mcfloppy2> danke ;)
<mcfloppy2> auch wenns nen übler umstand is... 
<mcfloppy2> mit impi wäre das garkein ding gewesen
<Serebi_> Also mein Laptop ist ein Samsung NP355V5C
<miup> Serebi: gleich nach dem Drücken der Powertaste ein paar mal DEL drücken
<Serebi> Ok 
<miup> danach zu Advanced Bios Features gehen
<miup> weiter zu Boot Sequence
<miup> Boot Device wird angezeigt z.B. 1.Boot Device noch einmal Return u es folgt eine Liste wo mit den Pfeiltasten CDRom anstatt HddO ausgewählt wird. Beim 2.Boot Device dann HDDO auswählen. Mit F10 speichern u BIOS verlassen. 
<Serebi> Das funktioniert nicht mit dem Del drücken... Windows 8 startet normal
<miup> mehrmals, und auch mal ein paar mal länger als nur 0.01 Sekunden ;)
<Serebi> Moment ich habe mehrere Del-Tasten... Ist es egal welche ich benutze?
<miup> und der Laptop muss _komplett_ heruntergefahren werden
<miup> naja, manchmal heisst die auch delete
<miup> oder entf
<Serebi> Ok ich versuche es jetzt nochmal
<miup> moment
<miup> welche 12.04 verwendest du?
<miup> 12.04.2?
<Serebi> Ja
<Serebi> Das ging immernoch nicht... Ich habe mehrmals und länger gedrückt...
<miup> hm, gabs ein Handbuch dazu?
<Serebi> Zu dem Laptop? Nein nur eine Windows 8 Werbung und eine kleine Anleitung (steht nur drin wie man den Computer ein und ausschaltet, sein Hintergrund ändert etc.)
 * miup mag sein alter D630 ^^
<miup> öhm, ich google mal weiter
<mcfloppy2> kann man sowas impi an einem PC nachrüsten? also ein nicht-server board
<stevieh> ipmi? ich würde sagen, nein.
<Serebi> Ich werde jetzt schlafen gehen und es morgen nochmal versuchen... Vielen Dank dass sie sich die Mühe gemacht haben mir zu helfen :)
<miup> ps: im normalfall dutzen wir uns hier (:
<Serebi> Oh, entschuldigung... Gute Nacht :)
<miup> gute nacht
<Flash63> Serebi:  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bei-neuem-laptop-mit-vorinst-win8-laesst-sich-/
<kubine> Title: Bei neuem Laptop mit vorinst.WIN8 lässt sich nicht von CD starten › Vor der Installation und grundlegende Fragen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<wheeler> hm...
<wheeler> kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen wo ich die "dateien" für das "Erscheinungsbild" finde?
<miup> wheeler: vlt. unter /usr/share/der/pfad/geht/noch/weiter
<wheeler> oh danke...  ich will mal gucken ob ich mir mein lcars selber zusammen bauen kann.
<miup> wheeler: hatte ich mal unter winXP zusammen gebastelt ^^
<wheeler> ja ich habe auf win7 das ding hier...   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcAaPdUsXTs 
<kubine> Title: LCARS Desktop - Windows 7! - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<wheeler> ich finde das ding super geil... aber so was habe ich bisher noch nicht für ubuntu bzw allgemein für linux gefunden...
<wheeler> ich habe leider auf mal überhaupt keine ahnung. ich kenne mich mit html und css aus und könnte sicherlich auch ein komplettes design bauen, was ich auch machen würde. aber wie ich das den mit dem system verbinde*verwirrt guck*
<bekks> wheeler: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/lcars-oberflaeche-fuer-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: LCARS Oberfläche für Ubuntu? › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> wheeler: Such dir einfach ein Theme deiner Wahl.
<wheeler> XFCE
<bekks> Ja und? :)
<bekks> Gib bei Google "xfce lcars" ein und such halt ein Theme deiner Wahl :)
<wheeler> und die page die du mir genannt hast, habe ich schon ausprobiert. funktioniert nur mangehaft und sieht unzureichend aus^
<bekks> Welche Page nannte ich Dir denn? :)
<bekks> Meinst du den Post zu gnome-look ? Du brauchst ja auch ein Theme für XFCE, nicht für Gnome.
<wheeler> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=92578&PHPSESSID=932b029
<kubine> Title: LCARS-Desktop GTK Theme Xfce-Look.org (at xfce-look.org)
<wheeler> ich mache seit ca 22 uhr google unsicher :)
<wheeler> ich denke mal, das ich da tatsächlich ein komplettes interface bauen müsste. das problem ist dabei, ich habe auch nicht die leiseste ahnung davon wie man so was macht
<wheeler> noch jemand da?!
<miup> guckst du in die Userliste
<wheeler> alle die schwarzs sind, sind da. und die die grau sind, sind weg? RIGH???
<wheeler> t#
<miup> bei mir sind alle weiss ;)
<k1l> weiss sind die, die sich als away makiert haben. ob der ganze rest "da" ist ist nicht gewiss
<wheeler> ich benutze zur zeit "Xchat" und habe hier nix eingestellt
<wheeler> also alles standart
<miup> <--- weechat
<wheeler> @miup passiert... sagt euch das program "GLADE" was?! damit soll man angeblich oberflächen erstellen können
 * miup denkt das dies eigentlich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehört
 * wheeler fragt sich, warum miup das denkt
<miup> nicht ubuntu spezifisch ---> offtopic
<wheeler> ok. ich dachte weil ich meine "oberfläche" ja so gern anpassen möchte wie ich möchte, passt das... aber wenn du mich nicht haben möchtest :-P
<miup> hm...
<brainwash> man muss die frage also geschickt umformulieren und mindestens einmal Ubuntu erwähnen. :)
<wheeler> @brainwash denkst du ich kann meine "ubuntu-studio 13.04" mit dem programm "Glade" anpassen und überarbeiten? 
<brainwash> wheeler, die studio variante von ubuntu sollte standardmäßig Xfce als desktopumgebung verwerden. was genau willst du denn verändern?
<brainwash> glade dient ja eher zum designen von benutzeroberflächen
<wheeler> ich will mein desktop/user-interface/benutzer-oberlfäche zu einem lcars umgestallten. quasi wie das hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcAaPdUsXTs 
<kubine> Title: LCARS Desktop - Windows 7! - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<wheeler> das hier, was ich ergooglet habe, ist alles andere als befriedigend... http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=92578&PHPSESSID=932b029
<kubine> Title: LCARS-Desktop GTK Theme Xfce-Look.org (at xfce-look.org)
<brainwash> das aussehen mit der gezeigten funktionalität nachzubauen ist nicht ganz ohne
<brainwash> es ist jedoch möglich, mit dem tool conky informationen und grafiken auf dem desktop darzustellen
<wheeler> das ist mein problem. das design selber ist kein problem. aber die verbindung zum system herzustellen habe ich keine idee wie... ja conky habe cih schon was drüber gelesen. aber ich will ja das komplette system so aussehen lassen.
<brainwash> dafür sind aber erweiterte programmierkenntnisse notwendig und ein gutes verständnis der vorhandenen bibliotheken zur realisierung grafischer elemente sowie deren interaktion
<brainwash> machbar wäre das sicherlich, bloß nicht von heut auf morgen :)
<wheeler> also html und css kann ich einigermaßen. aber das wird sicherlich nicht ausreichen
<brainwash> css für gtk3, also fürs aussehen
<brainwash> so, genug offtopic gefasel :)
<miup> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3639/3680652115_a35cf46081_o_d.jpghttp://farm4.static.flickr.com/3639/3680652115_a35cf46081_o_d.jp
<miup> falsche taste, 'schuldigung
<wheeler> wenn ich den desktop mit "listen" zu baller, wie viel leistung nimmt das im betrieb? sagen wir horizontal und vertikal jeweils zwei?!
<musca> listen?
<wheeler> Leisten meinte ich
<musca> Hängt von deinem Rechner ab. Wenn der vorher schon überfordert war, werden ihn die Leisten in die Knie zwingen.
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-08
<wheeler> kann ich den schlagschatten von fenstern irgent wie deaktivieren?!
<wheeler> gefunden...
<vinicius> hallo
<Harald523> Huhu! Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab versucht, gemäß http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth Google Earth zu installieren, aber es klappt irgendwie nicht
<kubine> Title: Google Earth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harald523> Ich hab den Eindruck, der erste Teil unter "Intsllation" wurde da irgendwie nachträglich eingefügt "Man kann sich das Herunterladen eines .bin-Pakets von der Google-Earth-Seite sparen, wenn..."
<Harald523> und wer das gemacht hat, geht davon aus, dass man eh weiß wie's geht und an welcher Stelle man dann wieder einsteigen muss, aber weiß ich eben nicht
<dadrc> Dann sag uns doch mal, was genau du bis jetzt gemacht hast und was nicht geht
<ppq> die befehle, die im absatz "Installation" stehen, reichen aus
<Harald523> ppq die Befehle im Abschnitt Installation hab ich alle gemacht. Aber wie starte ich denn jetzt google earth? Es taucht nicht im Startermenü auf.
<koegs> ah, es fehlt noch der Befehl "sudo dpkg -i google*.deb"
<koegs> habs mal im Wiki angepasst
<ppq> good guy koegs :)
<Harald523> koegs oh da gabs aber Fehlermeldungen
<Harald523> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414677/
<Harald523> Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von googleearth:
<koegs> und da folgst du dann dem nächsten absatz im wiki
<Harald523> also sudo apt-get -f install  machen?
<Harald523> koegs, GEIL es geht!!!
<SunDancer> moin moin, 
<SunDancer> Jemand da, der mit VMWare Player unter 13.04 Erfahrung hat?
<koegs> !frag > SunDancer 
<koegs> naja, keine kubine, da...
<koegs> SunDancer: frag nicht ob jemand da ist oder ob jemand Erfahrung mit etwas hat, frag einfach direkt was du wissen willst und wenn jemand die antwort kennt, wird er antworten, danke :)
<SunDancer> Nach dem Update von 12.04 auf 13.04 schreddert der VMware Player die Netzwerkverbindungen. Sobald die VM läuft geht gar nichts mehr im Netz
<UbuntuFan> ich habe eine ubuntu src gemountet und in der software-paketquellen ein getragen . beim probieren von der cd was zu laden kommt immer dieser eintrag E: Datei /var/lib/apt/lists/ cdrom /  _dists_lucid_main_source_Sources konnte nicht geöffnet werden
<dadrc> Mit den Leerzeichen da so?
<UbuntuFan> wie kann man apt-get sources vom cdrom machen die cd ist gemaountet und ein getragen in sources.list 
<dadrc> UbuntuFan, zeig mal bitte deine sources.list in 'nem Pastebin
<dadrc> Und wie hast du die in die sources.list gepackt?
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc> deb-src cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release Source-1 (20110721)]/ lucid main multiverse restricted universe
<dadrc> Und wie hinzugefügt?
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc> sudo apt-cdrom add -d /media/apt
<dadrc> Ok, das ist schon mal gut
<dadrc> Und wenn du jetzt `sudo apt-get update` ausführst, was passiert dann?
<peralta> hi. reicht eigentlich sudo passwd oder muss ich sudo passwd root benutzen um nen root-pw festzulegen?
<peralta> manchmal möcht ich einfach su nutzen
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc>W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release Source-1 (20110721)/dists/lucid/multiverse/source/Sources.gz
<letothe2nd> nimm halt sudo -i ...
<dadrc> UbuntuFan, CD ist eingelegt und da gemounted, wo apt sie erwartet?
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc>ja in media/apt
<peralta> könnt ich machen. mich interessiert trotzdem wie man das korrekt macht in ubuntu
<peralta> also sudo passwd oder sudo passwd root?
<dadrc> UbuntuFan, gibt es /media/apt/dists/lucid/multiverse/source/Sources.gz?
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc>nein nur media/apt
<dadrc> Ich dachte, die CD ist eingelegt und gemounted?
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc>ja in /media/apt
<dadrc> Aber wieso gibt es dann /media/apt/dists/lucid/multiverse/source/Sources.gz nicht? Das sollte auf der CD sein
<peralta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<peralta> hier steht man soll sudo passwd root benutzen. war das nichtmal einfach nur sudo passwd?
<letothe2nd> peralta: imho gleichwertig, nur das eine ist halt explizit, das andere implizit. also rein im sinne der klarheit, nimm das explizite wie da dokumentiert und fertig.
<peralta> ok dank dir :)
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc>/media/apt/dists/lucid/multiverse/source.Sources.gz gibt es auf cd 
<yuuki> ich glaube ihr redet aneinander vorbei..
<_Peet_> mhalzeit allerseits
<peralta> mahlzeit
<peralta> jetz hab ich auch hunger ^^
<_Peet_> zeichnet sich ein dreikampf ab wie es ausseiht
<_Peet_> bei einstein 130 im pending. oh man
<letothe2nd> _Peet_: für smalltalk bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic, danke. hier ist ausschliesslich der support-channel
<_Peet_> entschuldigung, falscher kanal
<dadrc> UbuntuFan, ist das mit dem Punkt da Absicht oder sollte da ein / hin?
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc> fehler beim tippen 
<dadrc> ok, dann ist die Datei also da, wo apt sie erwartet.
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc>richtig
<dadrc> UbuntuFan, zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `sudo apt-cdrom ident`
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc> ich habe eine iso eingehängt  ( das ist die ausgabe Verwendeter CD-ROM-Einhängepunkt: /cdrom/CD-ROM wird eingehangen E: Failed to mount the cdrom.)
<doev> hallo. Kurze Frage, ich will den Loginnamen eines Benutzers ändern. Dafür editiere ich /etc/passwd ok?
<dAnjou> doev: google und/oder wiki befragt?
<doev> dAnjou, ja, daher habe ich die Info, aber bei dem Risko wollte ich eine zweite Meinung.
<letothe2nd> nicht /home vergessen
<letothe2nd> daher besser usermod verwenden (ist auch so dokumentiert)
<doev> usermod habe ich gerade gefunden, gefällt mir besser.
<doev> :)
<dAnjou> ich finde nur sowas, wenn ich das google
<doev> ok, ich riskiere es ... mal sehen ob ich gleich wieder da bin :)
<ppq> manuell /etc/passwd editieren? *grusel*
<peralta> ppq: ?
<peralta> was is daran gruselig?
<ppq> unnötig hohe anfälligkeit für layer 8 probleme
<ppq> aber jeder wie er mag, nech,
<peralta> ^^
<peralta> layer 8 xD
<IchEsseDichAuf> wo werden der defaultwerte für locale abgelegt?
<koegs> IchEsseDichAuf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<IchEsseDichAuf> koegs: naja, es ist nicht das, was ich suche. die werte für LANGUAGE und anderem was locale auspuckt, müssen ja irgendwo gespeichert worden sein
<koegs> hast du dir die dateien mal angeguckt, die dort erwähnt werden?
<doev> ok, hat funktioniert. danke.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja /etc/default/locale ist nicht alles drin, was ich sonst habe
<doev> nur im Loginmanager stehen noch die alten login namen.
<letothe2nd> strace locale würde auf /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive hinweisen.
<doev> Die Gruppennamen sind aber noch die alten oder?
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man den standard "/home"-Zuweisung ändern kann? Also dass zum Beispiel "/home" nicht mehr auf "Festplatte-X:/home/" verweist sondern auf "Festplatte-X:/home/IrgendEinOrdner/"?
<dAnjou> Mrokii: schildere bitte dein konkretes problem und abstrahiere es nicht
<dAnjou> ich glaube nich, dass jemand was mit 'standard "/home"-Zuweisung' oder '"Festplatte-X:/home/"' anfangen kann
<Mrokii> ich versuch mal, ob ich es beschreiben kann...
<Mrokii> bzw. Ich versuch mal, es zu beschreiben. :)
<Mrokii> Ein Freund von mir benutzt ein System, bei dem der Pfad zu ~ nicht auf "/home/Benutzername/" verweist, sondern auf "/home/Benutzername/Config/". Er hat das deshalb gemacht, weil er meint, dadurch mehr Ordnung zu schaffen. Da ich das mal ausprobieren wollte, hab ich ihn das bei meiner Festplatte auch machen lassen, blöderweise mir aber nicht aufgeschrieben, wie er das gemacht hat. Ich möchte das nun
<Mrokii> rückgängig machen, also so, dass ~ wieder ganz standardmäßig auf "/home/Benutzername/" verweist und nicht mehr auf "/home/Benutzername/Config/".
<Mrokii> Macht's das etwas klarer?
<Mrokii> Und mein Freund ist derzeit nicht verfügbar, also kann ich ihn nicht fragen.
<dadrc> Das Home deines Nutzers wird in /etc/passwd gesetzt
<dadrc> Da kannst du es auch ändern
<dadrc> Und deinem Freund kannst du ausrichten, dass das nicht gerade die beste Methode ist, auf der Platte für Ordnung zu sorgen.
<Mrokii> dadrc: Hab ich inzwischen auch schon festgestellt. :D
<Mrokii> Und danke für die Hilfe.
<Mrokii> Muss ich nach Änderung der Datei noch irgendwas anderes machen bzw. eingeben oder wird die Änderung sofort übernommen?
<dadrc> Sichergehen, dass du da keinen Unsinn reingeschrieben hast, dann ausloggen und wieder einloggen
<Mrokii> Okay, danke.
<deem> Hi. Ich habe immer noch das Problem, dass meine Samba Shares seit 13.04 nicht mehr gemountet werden. Ich habe diese in der fstab konfiguriert und auch nichts geändert. Versuche ich die Shares mit "sudo mount -a" zu mounten meldet cifs ein "Permission denied". Mounte ich die Shares unter Windows funktioniert alles reibungslos. Benutzername und Passwort sind demnach richtig.
<dadrc> Zeig mal die fstab
<deem> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/5eszbj9F
<dadrc> Und /mnt/userdir hat auch so Rechte, dass cifs da mounten kann, wenn es als Root läuft?
<deem> dadrc: die Verzeichnisse gehören root
<dadrc> Sollte also passen.
<deem> ju. Wie gesagt. Ich habe da nichts dran geändert. Vor 13.04 lief es noch
<dadrc> Moment, ich teste das mal kurz bei mir.
<dadrc> deem, bei mir geht das.
<deem> dadrc: danke. Das gilft mir nur leider nicht :P
<deem> dadrc: du musst ja dann aber wohl irgendwas anders machen als ich. Ist das auch ein Samba Share auf einem Windows Server, das du mountest?
<dadrc> Klar, aber das heißt, an sich ists heile und irgendwo bei dir müsste sich was finden lassen
<dadrc> Ne, ich hab keine Windowsserver.
<deem> Vielleicht ist das der Unterschied
<deem> mein cifs sagt beim Mounten das hier: http://pastebin.com/0T2YLWaF
<deem> aber die Credentials sind definitiv richtig, da ich meine Share unter Windows damit mounten kann
<dadrc> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showpost.php?s=db7e5a9ca5a0d0e7dbf2bf39b1c08b78&p=1352172&postcount=4 sieht interessant aus
<deem> dadrc: das sieht tatsächlich vielversprechend aus, allerdings meint mein samba, dass das ein "invalid argument" wäre
<deem> dadrc: im ubuntuusers wiki ist das auch vermerkt, da aber nur als sec=ntlmv2, was aber auch nicht tut
<dadrc> Guck mal in deiner manpage zu mount.cifs
<dadrc> In meiner steht's drin
<deem> dadrc: der server unterstützt das wohl nicht
<deem> dadrc: [23130.567634] CIFS VFS: signing required but server lacks support
<dadrc> Und ntlmv2? Das sollte das gleiche ohne signing sein
<deem> dann bekomme ich das "invalid argument"
<deem> [23237.020686] Status code returned 0xc000000d NT_STATUS_INVALID_PARAMETER
<deem> wow o_
<deem> o_O*
<deem> laut manpage ist "ntlm" standard. Wenn ich aber ein "sec=ntlm" anhänge gehts wieder
<dadrc> Wasn Spaß. Aber immerhin.
<dadrc> Dann ist entweder die manpage falsch oder mount dreht total frei und macht totalen Blödsinn
<deem> und mit der fstab tuts nicht
<deem> <_<
<deem> ah. vergiss es, hab nichts gesagt :D
<deem> dadrc: tut. Vielen Dank :)
<dadrc> :)
<adasz> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen die zeichenkodierung zu ändern? Bei  mir ist ISO-8859-1 eingestellt möchte aber UTF8 benutzen
<dadrc> wo?
<adasz> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen die zeichenkodierung zu ändern? Bei  mir ist ISO-8859-1 eingestellt möchte aber UTF8 benutzen
<dadrc> adasz, wo?
<adasz> dadrc, vom system
<adasz> so sieht meine locale aus http://pastie.org/7818656
<dadrc> Jo, ok. Und du willst en_US.UTF-8?
<adasz> ja
<dadrc> Dann guck mal mit `locale -a`, ob die schon generiert ist
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, `sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8`
<adasz> en_US.utf8 existiert
<dadrc> Na dann
<dadrc> Dann schreib das da rein 
<dadrc> Oder `sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8`, macht aber auch nichts anderes
<adasz> und wenn ich mich jetzt nochmal einlogge dann mpste utf8 eingestellt sein?
<dadrc> ja
<adasz> dann sag ich mal bg :)
<adasz> dadrc, und wenn ich locale eingebe siehts wie vorher aus
<adasz> in der /etc/default/locale  steht 
<adasz> in der /etc/default/locale  steht 
<adasz> in der /etc/default/locale  steht LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<dadrc> und `locale` sagt weiterhin iso-sonstwas?
<adasz> jop
<adasz> dadrc, wenn ich mich über ssh auf dem localhost anmelde und locale ausführe steht da UTF-8
<adasz> in tty1 ist auch utf8 
<dadrc> Dann überschreibt irgendwas in deiner Session die Spracheinstellungen
<dadrc> Welche Desktopumgebung benutzt du denn?
<adasz> kde, hab da eine setlocale.sh gefunden im autostart
<adasz> dadrc, hab ein skript in .kde/env/setlocale.sh welches export LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-1 beim ausführen startet
<dadrc> Dann nimm das mal ausm Autostart
<adasz> dadrc, jop lag daran
<nevchen> moin
<TheInfinity> heyho. was läuft da falsch? http://pastebin.com/YuKyjJR5
<deem> TheInfinity: dein .ssh hat kein "x"
<TheInfinity> deem: aaaah dammit.
<TheInfinity> deem: danke. bin blind.
<deem> TheInfinity: bitte. Keine Ursache. Was mich nur wunderte, dass du den Inhalt mit einem ls trotzdem angezeigt bekamst, aber das liegt wohl am root User. Den scheint das fehlende "x" nicht zu jucken.
<TheInfinity> merke: nächstes mal sudo -i -u ris-web ls ./ nehmen? ;)
<deem> TheInfinity: oder sudo - ris-web
<deem> TheInfinity: oder noch einfacher: Augen aufmachen. :P
<TheInfinity> versuche ich beim zweiten nicht funktionierenden ssh login ;)
<konakon> hallo
<mellekai> nabend
<jokrebel> mellekai: Hi
<mellekai> ich hab ne frage... und seit einigen updates funktioniert mein wlanzugang nicht und ich hab kein plan warum... ich sehe zwar andere router aber ich komme einfach nicht online
<mellekai> is das problem bekannt ?
<jokrebel> mellekai: Deinen Router sihet Du gar nicht? Sehen ihn andere Betriebssysteme/Geräte?
<mellekai> unter windoof geht wlan aber nicht unter linux...
<mellekai> aber es funktionierte mal....
<mellekai> ich hab nix verändert..
<mellekai> nur regelmässige updates gemacht
<mellekai> ja ich sehe mein router nicht mehr...
<mellekai> und wenn ich mich verbinden will kommt immer wieder die key abfrage vom wlan schlüssel
<mellekai> re
<mellekai> trotz eingeschalteter ssid is der router nicht sichtbar
<Flash63> auf welchem Funkkanal sendet der Router? mellekai
<mellekai> 8
<mellekai> glaub ich
<Flash63> mellekai: welche Funkkanäle unterstützt der Treiber des PC? Abfrage: iwlist chan
<Flash63> WLAN Hardware/Treiber? mellekai
<mellekai> 1-64
<mellekai> dumme frage wo werden die treiber angezeigt ?
<jokrebel> mellekai: Glauben heist nicht wissen. Vielleicht steht der Router ja auch auf "auto" und hat sich überlegt, dass zB. Kanal 13 grad besser sei. Das kann dann schon mal schuld sein bei bestimmten Gerätekombinationen.
<mellekai> ok
<Flash63> mellekai: die Funkkanäle, da passt schon etwas nicht - interne PCI-Karte, möglicherweise Broadcom vermutlich? 
<mellekai> isn laptop mit acer nplify 802.11
<Flash63> mellekai: Abfrage: lspci  | grep -i net -A2
<mellekai> Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n
<mellekai> ich hab mal den 1. kanal auf 1 und der 2. is auf 5
<mellekai> (von auto)
<mellekai> jetzt ist der router sichtbar aber verbinden geht noch nicht
<Flash63> mellekai: verwendeter Treiber - wl oder brcmsmac ?
<mellekai> äh bahnhof
<mellekai> hab noch mal die kanäle geändert jetzt gehts wieder... 
<mellekai> danke ... 
<Flash63> mellekai:  muss wl sein, wird aber Bei der gezeigten Abfrage gelistet
<jokrebel> mellekai: Na siehste. Is ja schon mal ein Teilerfolg. Nutzt Du vielleicht auch noch mixed-Mode? (WPA+WPA2)? Auch das mögen manche Hardwarekombinationen nicht.
<mellekai> äh jetzt is die verbindung wieder weg
<mellekai> ja
<mellekai> nutze ich
<Flash63> mellekai: der Broadcom-treiber unterstützt ohne manuelle Installation/Anpassung nur die Funkkanäle 1-11
<mellekai> ich hab jetzt 5 und 1
<mellekai> (ohne automatik
<mellekai> #9
<mellekai> )
<mellekai> brb
<Flash63> der Router erzeugt zwei Zugriffspunkte, eins im 2,4GHz und ein weiteres im 5GHz-Band. Deaktiviere probeweise  mal das a-Band (5GHz) im Router  
<mellekai> wenn lankabel angeschlossen ist wird dann wlan deaktiviert ?
<mellekai> ps jetzt bin ich mit wlan drin...
<Flash63> mellekai: nein, Du musst die Verbindung schon trennen
<mellekai> komisch
<jokrebel> mellekai: Nein, nicht automatisch
<mellekai> geht alles wieder danke...
<jokrebel> mellekai: Aber Du warst grad mal für ne Miute raus heir, falls Du das meinst.
<mellekai> ja hatte linux neugestartet
<mellekai> weil vorhin als ich mit lan drin war ging wlan immer das wlansymbol wieder aus....
<Flash63> mellekai: die WLAN-Karte und der Router unterstützen beide Frequenzbereiche, das wird verm. zwangsläufig Probleme geben 
<mellekai> hmm
<mellekai> lieber nur 2.4ghz benutzen weil ich verwende noch nen älteres wlanradio....
<mellekai> ?
<jokrebel> …und mehrere Netzwerkinterface gleichzeitig (ohne passendes Routing konfiguriert zu haben) kann schon auch mal "aus dem Tritt" bringen.
<jokrebel> ja
<Flash63> mellekai:  erzeugt der WLAN-Router für die Frequenzbereiche jeweils einen AP mit einer anderen MAC-Adresse?
<Flash63> oder ist die MAC für beide gleich?
<mellekai> bis zu diesem problem hatte ich keine probleme... ;-)
<mellekai> die endgeräte oder der router ?
<Flash63> WLAN geht über die Luft, und Luft (und sonstige Einflüsse) verändert sich ;-)
<Flash63> mellekai: der Router - habe ich aber auch geschrieben
<mellekai> ups... bbeide endgeräte haben je eine macadresse...
<mellekai> (laptop und wlanradio)
<mellekai> ich besitze leider nur eine easybox 803
<mellekai> also mehr weis ich auch nichrt
<mellekai> -r
<jokrebel> mellekai: Potzblitz! Es hat sogar die WLAN- und die LAN-Karte _eines_ Laptops jeweils ne andere MAC ;-)
<Flash63> mellekai: die Endgeräte, Clients haben natürlich eine andere MAC, ich fragte ja auch nach dem Router 
<Flash63> mellekai:  das erkennst Du bei einem manuellen Scan
<Flash63> Abfrage: sudo iwlist scan
<mellekai> langsam kommst... wenn ich nur auf 20 mhz emfange hab ich nur einen funktkanal
<mellekai> -t
<mellekai> mom
<mellekai> re
<mellekai> so richtig erkennen kann ich das nicht...
<mellekai> ich iwlist scan gemacht aber ...
<Flash63> mellekai: dann deaktiviere mal das a-Band im Router, wie bereits vorgeschlagen
<mellekai> ps bei mir werden 13 kanäle angezeigt
<mellekai> hab
<mellekai> ich
<mellekai> schon
<mellekai> ich kann nur 20 ode 20und 40 ...
<mellekai> mhz
<mellekai> oder
<Flash63> mellekai: das ist die Bandbreite
<jokrebel> !enter > mellekai
<mellekai> jo
<Flash63> 40MHz → N-Modus zur Steigerung der Übertragungsrate
<mellekai> jo 
<mellekai> und die kann ich nicht alleine anschalten sondern nur mit a modus
<mellekai> LAN MAC-Adresse: 88-25-2C-2F-5B-22
<mellekai> Wireless MAC-Adresse: 88-25-2C-2F-5B-22
<mellekai> WAN MAC-Adresse: 88-25-2C-2F-5B-23 
<mellekai> hilft das ?
<Flash63> ist die Verbindung bei bg und 20MHz stabil? - dann lass das so
<mellekai> jo
<jokrebel> Und brauchen tut das wer _wirklich_? (Außer es geht um große Datenmengen die intern im LAN ausgetauscht werden sollen)
<MonsieurBon> Hallo zusammen
<mellekai> 20/40 is default ....
<mellekai> nabend
<mellekai> war default ...
<mellekai> ;-)
<Flash63> mellekai: wenn unterschiedliche MAC-Adressen erzeufǵt werden, dann kannst Du diese auch im WLAN-Verbindungsprofil des Network-Managers mit eintragen, dann findet kein aut. Roaming (Wechsel) statt
<mellekai> Flash63: wofür soll das gut sein...?
<mellekai> ich beziehe mich auf das a.roaming ...
<Flash63> mellekai: so kannst das Webradio im 2,4GHz-Bereich arbeiten und der Rechner wahlweise im 2,4 oder 5GHz-Band 
<mellekai> wenn ich das lankabel stecke muss ich doch eh "neuconnecten"
<mellekai> achso
<Flash63> mellekai: Du hast wg. eines problems mit WLAN gefragt
<mellekai> ich hab nur 1mbit dsl da brauch ich nicht  das 5ghz band...
<mellekai> und ich hab auch kein desktop pc...4
<mellekai> noch nicht
<mellekai> ..
<Flash63> das 5gHz-Band nutzt man da 2,4 meistens überfüllt ist
<mellekai> jop
<Flash63> das hat auch nichts mit dem verfügbaren DSL-Anschluß zu tun
<Flash63> %GHz Band ist störungsfrei(er)
<mellekai> Flash63: das 5gHz-Band nutzt man da 2,4 meistens überfüllt ist<--- die liste is schon ganz schön voll...
<mellekai1> ok wenn wir gerade dabei sind...
<mellekai1> wie kann ich mich denn nur über das 5 ghz band einloggen ?
<MonsieurBon> Ich möchte gerne ein komplett verschlüsseltes System installieren. Dabei soll aber /home auf einer separaten Platte zu liegen kommen (diese ebenfalls verschlüsselt). Kann ich das ganze irgendwie so einrichte, dass ich nur einmal ein Passwort eigeben muss und nicht beim mounten von /home ein zweites mal?
<ppq> MonsieurBon: ja, einfach in die crypttab mit rein, die wird dann mit 1x passphrase eingeben unlocked. muss natürlich die gleiche sein bei beiden 
<mellekai1> ich glaub dafür brauch ich nen anderen router
<Flash63> mellekai1: indem die MAC des 5GHz-AP in das Verbindungsprofil des NM einträgst (habe ich bereits geschrieben)
<ppq> MonsieurBon: oder das keyfile für das luks volume mit /home auf das luks volume mit / legen und entsprechend in dir crypttab schreiben
<mellekai1> ich hab nämlich nix gefunden von getrennten mac adressen für die verschiedenen bändere
<mellekai1> -e
<mellekai1> (im router)
<MonsieurBon> ppq, Ok, ich werd das mal ausprobieren. Kann ich das gleich so bei der Installation machen, oder muss ich /home nachträglich verschlüsseln?
<mellekai1> kann ich die "erscännen" ?
<ppq> MonsieurBon: das mit /home musst du nachträglich machen, ist aber nicht das problem
<ppq> MonsieurBon: btw, sicher dass du vollverschlüsselung brauchst? das ist in der regel ziemlicher overkill, ein ecryptfs verschlüsseltes home ist schon mehr als "sicher genug"
<Flash63> mellekai1:  Aufruf: nm-connection-editor
<Flash63> unter Reiter Funknetzwerk - Profil bearbeiten - im Feld BSSID die entsprechende MAC eintragen
<Flash63> oder nur das 2,4GHz-Band aktivieren
<mellekai1> Flash63: ich meinte eher wie bekomme ich die 5ghz macadresse raus... ?
<daswort> Habe newsbeuter so konfiguriert dass es mit tt-rss zusammenarbeiten sollte, aber das Programm friert ein oder ähnlich. Es tut zumd. nichts.
<Flash63> mellekai1:  wird beim manuellen Scan angezeigt
<mellekai1> Flash63: ich glaub langsam ich hab garkein 5ghz band
<mellekai1> da werden nur die 2.4er angezeigt.,..
<Flash63> mellekai1:  wenn es im Router keine Einstellung für das a-Band gibt, dann nicht
<mellekai1> Flash63: was hat es dann mit dem 20/40 mhz band aufsich ?
<MonsieurBon> ppq, stimmt schon, das bin ich mir auch noch am überlegen. Mir ginge es vorallem auch ein bisschen um proof of concept um mal zu sehen wie man das denn machen würde. Ein verschlüsseltes Windows wäre dann auch noch auf dem gleichen Rechner
<Flash63> mellekai1: das ist die Bandbreite
<mellekai1> Flash63: wlan unter linux geht wieder und das reicht mir auch (vorerst) danke für deine hilfe und den anderen natürlich auch...
<mellekai> wünsche gute nacht zu haben
<maze-m> bekks: Kannst' dich noch an mein gestriges Problem mit dem apt-get update erinnern, was nicht funktioniert hat?
<bekks> maze-m: Dunkel.
<maze-m> jetzt klappt es komischerweise wieder, ohne probleme
<maze-m> bekks: kann das an defektem arbeitsspeicher bzw. ner defekten platte liegen?
<bekks> Ja.
<maze-m> wie kann ich das denn am besten überprüfen?
<bekks> maze-m: RAM:memtest86++ HDD:smartctl
<maze-m> bekks: okay, dann aber beides von'er Live-CD vom vom USB-Stick starten, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<maze-m> alles klar, dann probier ich das mal! 
<maze-m> vielen dank erstmal
<ebuneccar> guten abend die profis ich such einen backupsoftware um ein abbild von der gesamten festplatte zu machen
<bekks> dd, clonezilla
<ebuneccar> clonezilla gibt es den auch als programm oder nur live cd
<bekks> Das gibts auch als Programm. Aber eine konsistente Sicherung ist nur mit der Live-CD möglich, prinzipbedingt (auch bei dd).
<miup> weiss einer gerade auf die schnelle wie ich herausfinden kann ob ein user sudo nutzen kann?
<bekks> grep username /etc/sudoers
<miup> ne... hab gerade herausgefunden das dass über Gruppen geht
<bekks> Und die Gruppe steht in der /etc/sudoers...
<miup> admin
<miup> ja
<miup> hat sich erledigt
<miup> danke (:
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-09
<fjodor> welche alternativen gibt es zu dem hier: http://www.gnome.org/projects/deskbar-applet/
<fedcab> Hallo, Ich habe einige Probleme mit meiner Monitorkonfiguration.
<fedcab> Vor 12.10 ging mit 2 Monitoren, von denen einer 2560x1600px anzeigt gar nix.
<fedcab> 12.10 hat das ganz ordentlich gemacht. Aber das upgrade auf 13.04 hat verhindert, daß ich meinen schönen 30-Zöller überhaupt benutzen kann.
<fedcab> Deshalb bin ich zurück auf 12.10. Leider spinnt das jetzt, wenn ich meinen anderen Monitor anschließe.
<fedcab> Wo kann ich mir denn Hilfe holen?
<wheeler_> ich habe mal ne frage. ich möchte von meinem ubuntu laptop medien auf mein TV streamen(übers netzwerk/Wlan) bei windows kann ich das über den mediaplayer 11... gibt es da was unter linux ubuntu?!
<bekks> Mit welchem Protokoll willst du streamen?
<wheeler_> in wie fern protokoll? habe da nicht viel ahnung von.
<Minipluto> ich vermute mal UPnP
<bekks> Irgendwie müssen die Daten ja von A nach B kommen. Fest daran glauben hilft da wenig.
<bekks> Ich tippe eher mal auf DNLA.
<bekks> Das steht aber in der Spezifikation des TV.
<Minipluto> ist ja quasi das gleiche
<wheeler_> achso ja
<wheeler_>  dnla
<bekks> !dnla
<bekks> hmm, hmm.
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiniDLNA   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mediatomb
<ppq> zwei spontanfunde, gibt sicher noch mehr dlns streaming server
<ppq> *dlna
<bekks> VLC evtl. auch noch.
<Minipluto> wheeler_: für UPnP gibt es z.B. PS3 media server (Java, http://www.ps3mediaserver.org), MediaTomb, uShare, xbmc. Da ist aber meiner Meinung nach keins bei, das alles gescheit kann. Kommt aber auch auf den Empfänger drauf an.
<wheeler_> mit vlc kann man dnla streamining betreiben?
<Minipluto> afaik geht mit vlc nur client
<bekks> wheeler_: "evtl."
<ppq> vlc kann per http und udp streamen, das verstehen eigentlich alle dlna clients. aber man muss dann halt am server die zu streamende datei angeben
<ppq> ein richtiger dlna server ist das also nicht
<wheeler_> also ich habe ein toshiba tl938g mit integrierter w-lan schnittstelle
<bekks> Und...?
<ppq> wheeler_: probier einfach mal einen der genannten dlna-server aus.
<wheeler_> ok. danke
<Minipluto> wheeler_: am besten du probierst selber mal alle Vorschläge durch. Obwohl DLNA ein Standard ist, können es manche Geräte besser und manche schlechter und die Server unterscheiden sich auch stakt in der Organisation der Daten. Manche organisieren die Daten anhand der Ordnerstruktur, die man freigegeben hat, manche über Metadaten der Dateien, manche beides.
<koegs> MiniDLNA ist einfach und schnell aufgesetzt, kann natürlich keine Rekodierung
<orcor> habe Ubuntu 13.04 wollte Google Earth installieren aber das klappt irgend wie nicht ich hab mir die 64Bit Version als .deb geladen klicke es an dann geht auch Softwarecenter auf ich klicke auf Installieren dann  wenn es installiert geht es aus und dann steht da wieder installieren wie kann ich google earth noch installieren wiki konnte mir da auch nicht helfen 
<bekks> Und das ganz nochmal mit Satzzeichen in lesbar bitte.
<orcor> habe Ubuntu 13.04 wollte Google Earth installieren aber das klappt irgend wie nicht.  ich hab mir die 64Bit Version als .deb geladen klicke es an dann geht auch Softwarecenter auf, ich klicke auf Installieren dann  wenn es installiert geht es aus und dann steht da wieder installieren. wie kann ich google earth noch installieren wiki konnte mir da auch nicht helfen 
<bekks> MAch ein Terminal auf, und installier es mit dpkg -i paketname
<orcor> ok danke 
<hindert> hi
<hindert> ich hab eine frage zu arkose
<hindert> einer da?
<bekks> 156 Nicks sind anwesend.
<hindert> ok
<bekks> Stell einfach deine Frage.
<hindert> wenn ich arkose starte also die sandbox starte arkose immer einen anderen firefox als den den ich normal habe 
<hindert> startet
<bekks> Es startet einen sandboxed firefox.
<bekks> Genau dafür ist es da.
<hindert> genau
<hindert> aber nicht den den ich normal habe sondern einen ohne meine addons 
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Es startet einen sandboxed firefox.
<hindert> ja ich will aber meine addons mit drin haben 
<bekks> Dann benutz kein arkose.
<hindert> ich will aber arkose nutzen
<hindert> arkose + meine firefox mit den ganzen addons wie noscript usw.
<bekks> Geht nicht.
<bekks> Entweder sandboxed, oder halt nicht.
<dAnjou> hindert: firefox hat meiner erinnerung nach einen modus, mit dem man einen frischen Fx bekommt .. mit den addons seiner wahl
<Loetmichel> moin mal wieder. jemand eine idee? ich hab grade xubuntu 13.04 64 bit in eine VMware installiert... LPT3 der win7-piste druchgereicht. als root kann aich auch ein "echo "hello" /dev/lp0 m,achen, das klappt... aber cups findet keinen pronter, und ich kann dort nur serielle prots auswählen, keinen parallelen ?!?
<hindert> in windows kann ich doch auch den firefox den ich imemr benutze in der sandbox starten
<bekks> Windows interessiert hier niemanden.
<Loetmichel> bekks: is ja kein win
<Loetmichel> win is nur der host für die vm
<Loetmichel> falls das mit reinwirkt
<hindert> ich muss soch irgendwie meine firefox den ich ohne sandbox benutze in arkose starten können?!
<bekks> Loetmichel: Mein Satz war an hindert gerichtet :)
<Loetmichel> ach so
<Loetmichel> sorry
<bekks> hindert: Daqnn brauchst du keine Sandbox.
<hindert> soch den in der sandbox nicht den anderen 
<bekks> Loetmichel: Und in cups (als root) findest du auch keine LPT Drucker.
<bekks> hindert: Das geht so aber nicht.
<hindert> der normale firefox soll sandboxed werden
<bekks> hindert: Auch wenn du die Antwort nicht hören willst.
<bekks> hindert: Und genau das geht so nicht.
<hindert> aber ohne die ganzen addons ist das doch blöd
<bekks> Dann installier sie doch in dem sandboxed browser. Wo genau ist das Problem?
<hindert> ja aber ist doch wenn ichd en schließe wieder weg?!
<bekks> Das ist Sinn und Zweck von Arkose.
<hindert> das ist blöd ehrlich gesagt
<bekks> Es ist opensource, du kannst es umbauen :)
<hindert> ich will die ja nicht immer neu isntallieren die addons
<hindert> aber mit arkose ist man schon geschützt vor exploits auch ohne noscript und so?
<bekks> Nicht zwangsweise.
<hindert> arkose muss ja denn einen anderen firefox starten wenn er nicht auf meinen standard benutzten firefox zugreift könnnte man nicht diesen auf den arkose zugreift modifizieren und die addons installieren 
<hindert> sodass ich nicht jedesmal die addons neu installieren muss
<bekks> Den Satz habe ich nicht verstanden, aber Arkose startet nicht deinen normalen Firefox.
<hindert> kann man arkose nicht dazu bringen den normalen firefox zu starten? ich glaube das hattest du schon gesagt
<bekks> Ich wiederhole es nochmal, nur für dich: "Nein".
<hindert> das ist halt ziemlich blöd
<hindert> so werde ich dann traurig weiterziehen
<bekks> -.-
<Loetmichel> bekks: wie meinen? geht lpt nicht mehr in 13.04?
<bekks> Loetmichel: Ich wollte damit bezwecken, dass du rausbekommst, ob du in deinem Ubuntu ein Berechtigungsproblem hast.
<Loetmichel> frisch installiert
<Loetmichel> alles standard. Grade nachgeguggt: user ist in lp und in lpadmin
<Anonymer89> hallo
<Loetmichel> DAS sollte es also nicht sien, doer?
<Anonymer89> ich brauche mal ein tipp
<Anonymer89> ich habe ein lubuntu 13.04
<Anonymer89> und bei mit wird der CPUS diesnt nicht gestartet
<Anonymer89> dienst
<bekks> Ist CUPS installiert?
<Anonymer89> was kann die ursache sein
<Anonymer89> wenn ich es nachinstallieren will sagt der cups ist installiert
<Anonymer89> und wenn ich den befehl "sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart " eingebe wird der gestartet
<bekks> Und was ist das eigentliche Problem? Welche Fehlermeldungbekommst du wo und wie wenn du was tust?
<Anonymer89> der cups diesnt ist nicht gestartet
<bekks> Und was ist das eigentliche Problem? Welche Fehlermeldungbekommst du wo und wie wenn du was tust?
<Anonymer89> warum der dienst nicht beim starte geladen wird
<Loetmichel> bekks: ich bin grade überfragt wie ich cups als root starte...
<bekks> Loetmichel: sudo? :)
<Loetmichel> umd ein rechteproblem zu testen
<Anonymer89> laut wiki
<bekks> !details > Anonymer89 
<Loetmichel> da ich ein maussschubbser bin: wie wärs mri der kompletten komandozeile?
<Anonymer89> mit sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart 
<bekks> Anonymer89: Beantworte meine Fragen bitte.
<guntbert> Anonymer89: Tipp von der Seitenlinie: schreib etwas langsamer...
<bekks> Anonymer89: Und zwar genau die Fragen, die ich gestellt habe :)
<bekks> Loetmichel: CUPS hat doch diese schöne Website, da kann man sich als root einloggen.
<brainwash> Anonymer89, hast du an weiteren Diensten Veränderungen vorgenommen? cups setzt z.b. avahi-daemon voraus, um automatisch zu starten
<Loetmichel> ach so
<Loetmichel> is ne idee
<Loetmichel> momn
<Anonymer89> ne
<Loetmichel> bekks: auch als root: nur 2 serial ports bei "add printer"
<Loetmichel> kein LPT
<bekks> Loetmichel: Welche vbox version hast du da=
<Loetmichel> nic vbox 
<Loetmichel> vmware player 4.0.4 build-744019
<bekks> Urgs.
<bekks> Da bin ich raus :)
<Loetmichel> und mit xubuntu 12.04 gings noch, da hatter nachm install brav den uralt-bjc gefunden am lpt
<Loetmichel> mit den selben einstellungen
<Loetmichel> die installation hab ich nu blöderweise überschreiben
<Loetmichel> na ja, später weiter. chef rief grade an: entwickler braucht einen löter... $me sich mal bürotauglich anzieht und in die firma fährt :-(
<Anonymer89> http://twitpic.com/cpcozc
<ppq> hm, so anonym ist der jörg jetzt nicht mehr :( schade.
<ppq> sudo service cups start ## startet cups
<Anonymer89> egal
<Anonymer89> also bekks: avahi-daemon war nicht installiert
<brainwash> Anonymer89, avahi-daemon installieren oder /etc/init/cups.conf anpassen
<Anonymer89> author          "Michael Sweet <msweet@apple.com :D
<Anonymer89> mache jetzt mal ein neusatrt
<Anonymer89> neustart
<imox> hmm kann mit jemand beim einrichten von raid helfen? Ich habe 2 hdds auf beiden habe ich 3 partiotionen erstellt eine für den bootloader eine für das system / und eine für swap dann hab ich 3 raid partitionen erstellet und das so eingerichtet. hat auch alles installiert und so aber jetzt kann ich leider nicht booten ^^
<Anonymer> jetzt geht es
<Anonymer> warum haben wie das gleich nicht mitinstalliert
<deem> imox: du erstellst zuerst die raid partitionen und darin dann das eigentliche system, nicht umgekehrt
<imox> deem: hab ich doch so gemacht
<deem> imox: manuell oder mit dem installer?
<imox> mit dem installer
<imox> deem: macht das überhaupt sinn eine partition für den bootlaoder zu machen?
<deem> imox: du meinst für /boot? Das hatte mal einen Grund das seperat zu halten. Allerdings ist mir dieser gerade entfallen :D
<imox> man konnte anstatt ext4 auch irgendwas mit nem bootloader auswählen bin grad nicht drin dauert noch kurz dann kann ich genau sagen was ich meinte weiß grad nicht ob das /boot war
<deem> imox: wenn du tatsächlich den bootloader meinst, hast du im installer die auswahl zwischen grub und lilo (oder heißt der ilo)
<deem> ne lilo ist richtig
<imox> ich lösch grad alles noch mal dauert hier ewig
<imox> deem: was würdest du mir denn fürs raid empfehlen? eine / und eine swap?
<imox> also so find ich das in den Beispielen überall 
<deem> imox: ich lege immer /boot, swap und / an
<deem> du kannst auch noch eine dritte raid partition mit /home anlegen, aber das muss nicht
<nevchen> Loetmichel:  am feiertag?
<Jefo> hallo, ich habe seit 13.04 in videos immer oben einen streifen, eine art "schatten" der oberen leiste von unity
<Jefo> wie bekommeich das weg?
<brainwash> Jefo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1170958
<brainwash> Jefo, das Problem wurde bereits behoben, jedoch wurde das betroffene Paket noch nicht aktualisert.
<Jefo> gut zu wissen, also abwarten
<Jefo> :8
<imox> hmm beim physikalischen volume für raid kann ich kein boot flag setzen
<blub1> Wenn ich im Terminal einen Symlink mit rm lösche, wird dann die Originaldatei auch entfernt?
<dAnjou> ne
<Tichi> moin
<Tichi> ich würde gern unter xubuntu 12.04 das paket soundmodem benutzen, ich habe aber das problem, das, sobalt das programm läuft, die ganze soundkarte gesperrt ist,
<deem> imox: du brauchst kein bootflag. linux nutzt das schon lange nicht mehr
<naruto1> hallo leute
<naruto1> ich habe ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Tichi> als hardware ich alsa----> hw0,0 gewählt, kann man da irgendwas tun, ohne einze zweite soundkarte zu brauchen?
<naruto1> und versuche mein drucker lexmark impact S305
<Anonymer> ich habe noch mal eine frage
<naruto1> zu installieren
<deem> !enter > naruto1 
<deem> warum tut das denn nicht? o_O
<Anonymer> gibt es für cups eine german translate
<deem> naruto1: nutze bite nicht so oft die enter taste. Sätze kann man auch in eine Zeile packen, dann sind sie einfacher zu lesen.
<naruto1> er wird erkannt aber wenn ich damit drucken will kommt da ein fehler, ich habe den treiber für linux aus der lexmark seite
<deem> naruto1: welchen Fehler bekommst du denn und wie hast du den Treiber installiert?
<naruto1> den treiber habe ich via dpkg installiert
<naruto1> und hier ist der fehler:
<naruto1> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3250/vfpyj35x_png.htm
<deem> naruto1: laut ubuntuusers wiki soll man da eigentlich nur eine datei als root ausführen und fertig: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lexmark_Drucker?highlight=lexmark#S-Serie
<brainwash> Anonymer, für das webinterface?
<naruto1> deem: welches meinst du ?
<deem> naruto1: den link, den ich eben schrieb enthält einen link zum treiber auf der lexware seite
<Anonymer> brainwash:ja
<naruto1> also den treiber aus der website habe ich
<naruto1> deem: kannst du mir den link der seite geben?
<deem> naruto1: laut ubuntuusers wiki soll man da eigentlich nur eine datei als root ausführen und fertig: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lexmark_Drucker?highlight=lexmark#S-Serie
<deem> steht doch da
<naruto1> ich meinte den link mit dem paket das ich brauche
<deem> naruto1: steht im wiki artikel
<brainwash> Anonymer, eventuell die Variable DefaultLanguage in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf setzen. http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/ref-cupsd-conf.html#DefaultLanguage
<deem> naruto1: welchen treiber du da genau brauchst, solltest du ja wissen, da du ja dein drucker modell kennst
<naruto1> jo
<naruto1> ich habe den hier:
<naruto1> http://support.lexmark.com/index?docLocale=en_US&page=content&segType=recommendedSegmentLINUX_UNIX&id=DR21637&locale=DE&userlocale=DE
<naruto1> bzw. das ich mein drucker:  http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=product&segment=DOWNLOAD&productCode=LEXMARK_IMPACT_S305&locale=en&userlocale=DE#2
<Neuromatic> naruto1: Lass das lieber von jemandem machen
<novize> Hallo liebe Leute. Ich habe folgendes Problem. Habe Ubuntu 13.04 64bit installiert. Habe dieses Mikrofon: http://www.ld-systems.com/en/microphones/d-1-usb-usb-xlr-dynamic-vocal-microphone-with-headphone-output/#downloads
<novize> Krieg ich aber nicht hin, dass es ubuntu anerkennt.
<novize> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??? Ich singe sehr gerne... ist ein Hobby von mir und wär schade, wenns mit dem Mikro nicht mehr gehen sollte.
<novize> Bin noch dazu ein relativer Newbie, also bitte einwenig Nachsicht mit mir.
<Neuromatic> novize: Schau mal, ob es überhaupt an ist: Terminal -> alsamixer. Lesen was unter Mic steht
<novize> Neuromatic, ich schau mal nach und paste dir bei pastebin was drin steht. Gib mir eine Minute bitte.
<naruto1> also ich habs installiert und in cups ist der drucker auch drin
<Loetmichel> soo, ich bin nu in der firma... hab aber weiter zugriff auf die VM... im Cups  (localhost:631) tauchen bei add new printer weiterhin nur 2 serielle auf, nix parallel egal ob user  oder root als anmeldung... was nun?
<novize> Neuromatic, bei mir stehen im alsamixer zwei frontmics. Das eine ist auf 0 0 gestellt, das andere auf 100 100. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das letztere meine Webcam ist, die auch ein integriertes Mikrofon hat, das ja auch funktioniert.
<Anonymer> loetmichel sagt mal kan man das cups webinterface auf german umstellen
<novize> Fehler: drei Front mics sind angegeben, nicht zwei.
<Neuromatic> novize: Und Du kannst das erste nicht nicht verstellen? Hast Du zwei Einträge in Deinem Lautstärkeindikator?
<Loetmichel> Anonymer: woher soll ich das wissen? bin doch selber noob
<novize> Wie gesagt, ich bin ein Anfänger. Soweit ich weiß, benutzt mein System Pulse Audio. Alsa schau ich mir zum ersten Mal an. Wenn ich auf das Symbol mit der Lautstärkeregelung klicke und auf Ausgang gehe, zeigt es mir als Mikrofon nur die Webcam an.
<novize> Neuromatic: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414687/
<Neuromatic> novize: Navigiere Dich mit den Pfeiltasten einmal zu FrontMic1 und drücke das 'm'. SChau dann nochmal obs geht
<Neuromatic> Kenne mich mit pulse leider eher weniger aus
<novize> moment... ich versuchs
<Anonymer>  /AWAY  kurz was wegbringen
<novize> Hab das m auch auf 100 gebracht. Aber es wird immer noch nur meine Webcam angezeigt. Hast du ne Idee, wie ich evtl. Pulse rausschmeisse und Alsa als Soundsystem nur nutzen kann? Geht das überhaupt?
<Neuromatic> Ja, das geht. Aber libpulse wird trotzdem weiterverwendet. Deshalb hat das wenig Sinn. Hast Du Dich schon durch das Wiki gekämpf? Geschaut ob der Treiber geladen ist?
<novize> Ich hab stundenlang überall im Internet geschaut, ob ich eine Lösung finden kann, aber ich komm nicht weiter... deswegen dachte ich mir, vielleicht könnte mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen. :(
<Neuromatic> novize: Welchen Chipsatz hast Du denn verbaut?
<novize> Macht es denn Sinn, die Webcam rauszunehmen, den Rechner neu zu starten und dann zu schauen, ob er das andere Mikrofon erkennt?
<Neuromatic> Ich würde das ausprobieren.
<Neuromatic> Wenn Du hier nicht weiter kommst; könntest Du  mal auf #archlinux.de vorbei schauen
<novize> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, wie ich den Chipsatz rauskriege.
<Neuromatic> Terminal -> lspci
<novize> moment
<novize> Neuromatic: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414692/
<imox> wie kann ich den GRUB auf beiden raid platten installieren? das wichtigste für mich ist das falls eine mal ausfällt das systen noch läuft
<imox> der grub wird immer nur auf der sda installiert
<imox> wieso eigentlich? 
<Neuromatic> novize: Zeig mir mal bitte lspci -nnk
<imox> jetzt kann der grub nicht mal installiert werden 
<novize> ok eine Sekunde
<Anonymer>  /away 
<novize> Neuromatic: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414697/
<user82> imox, grub und raid..da hatte ich auch spaß damit. hast du sowas wie /dev/mapper/someraid?
<user82> ich hab ihm gesagt "bitte nach /dev/mapper/someraid" und dann hat der installer nen fehler geschmissen. dann hab ichs einfach manuell gemacht im terminal solange /target noch eingehängt war
<imox> user82: keine ahnugn was du meinst. ich versuche hier im installer raid einzurichten 
<Neuromatic> novize: Deine Soundkarte ist von NVidia, Dein Kernek nutzt aber einen Inteltreiber
<imox> ich habe eine / mit ext 4 und eine swap 
<imox> funst nicht
<Neuromatic> novize: Muss eben meinen Sohn füttern
<novize> Ok, ich warte. Viel Spaß beim füttern. :)
<user82> imox, es ist offiziell nicht unterstüzt...leider. ich hatte nur ärger damit. 
<imox> was ist nicht unerstützt?
<imox> raid? 
<user82> jap im installer...
<user82> vielleicht kommst du damit weiter: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<imox> ok ist mir langsam zu blöd alles
<imox> ich kauf nen hardware raid 
<imox> kann mir jemand einen empfehlen? 
<user82> ich hatte damals ein /dev/mapper/ device auf dem die partitionen lagen und da konnte ich grub installieren
<imox> der auch von linux unterstützt wird?
<user82> imox, erste antwort http://askubuntu.com/questions/43036/how-do-i-install-grub-on-a-raid-system-installation
<user82> das war mein vorgehen
<imox> software raid ist irgendwiemüll
<imox> ja danke 
<imox> ist mir alles zu blöd ^^
<bekks> imox: An den Empfehlungen hat sich seit gestern nichts geändert.
<imox> bekks: du meintest so 100 € 
<imox> kannst mir ein link schicken? 
<bekks> Meinte ich nicht.
<imox> da gbts total viele 
<imox> du meintest gestern ab 100 € gebraucht
<bekks> Definitiv meinte ich das nicht.
<imox> bei ebay
<imox> doch 
<Rochvellon> imox> mit 100 euro bekommst du keinen hardware-raid-controller
<bekks> Nein. Beweise es mir.
<bekks> Ich habe niemals wasvon 100 Euro gesagt.
<imox> doch gerbaucht
<bekks> Nein, habe ich nie gesagt.
<bekks> Das war jemand anderes.
<imox> bekks: du meintest gestern das ist kein problem was ich vorhabe mit raid ;) anscheiend geht's doch nicht so einfach 
<Rochvellon> allenfalls einen gebrauchten controller. nur da würde ich echt aufpassen und es mir grundlegend überlegen, so etwas gebraucht zu holen
<bekks> imox: Doch, das geht so einfach. Aber nicht mit dem Klickibunti-Installer.
<bekks> Nimm den Alternate-Installer von 12.04
<bekks> Damit geht das.
<imox> ich hab mir grad mal debian gedwonloaded
<imox> ist doch ziemlich das gleiche 
<imox> vielleicht geht's ja damit
<bekks> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass wir das hier nicht supporten.
<imox>  ich probiere ja jetzt auch nur wenns der gleiche misst ist versuch ichs mit ubuntu weiter
<bekks> Dann viel Spass.
<bekks> Wie das mit Ubuntu geht, sagte ich Dir ja gerade.
<imox> ok damit kann ich auch den grub installieren ja? 
<imox> auf sda und sdb? 
<bekks> Nein. Das musst du manuell machen. Mit dem Installer installierst du Grub in den MBR einer Platte. Manuell dann auch auf die andere Platte.
<imox> ok
<bekks> Das sagte ich aber gestern auch schon.
<user82> bekks, kann man bei fake-raid grub einfach auf beide platten installieren und dann eine im bios zum booten wählen?
<bekks> user82: Keine Ahnung. Ich setze kein Fake-RAID ein.
<user82> okay
<bekks> Wenn, dann setze ich ein Linux-SW-RAID oder ein HW RAID ein.
<user82> alles klar
<Neuromatic> novize: Wieder da. Hast Du lust in den Repos mal nach einem NVidia Audio Treiber zu suchen?
<novize> Sekunde, Telefon.
<Neuromatic> novize: Sobald Du vom Telefon zurück bist -> Bevor Du nach Treibern suchst einmal Terminal > gstreamer-properties aufrufen und ein bisschen damit rum spielen, so könnte es auch funktionieren
<novize> Neuromatic, ok, jetzt schau ich nach. Sorry für die Verspätung, aber ich hab auch grad mit meiner Ex telefoniert, weil mein Sohn ein ernsthaftes Problem hatte. So, ich versuch mal das zu machen, was du mir geschrieben hast.
<novize> Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<novize> Neuromatic: Hab alles auf Alsa umgestellt und es funktioniertttttttttttttttt
<novize> Weiss gar nicht, wie ich dir danken soll!!!! :)
<_stemmi_> nach einem neustart von xubuntu funktionieren die tastenkürzel nicht (zb super+t für terminal), nach einer weile bekommt er das dann doch immer irgendwie hin und führt die letzten paar befehle aus. allerdings habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden wie ich das gezielt triggern könnte. hat jemand eine idee was dieses merkwürdige verhalten verursacht?
<Neuromatic> novize: Ich hab garnichts gemacht xDD. Aber wenn es Dir geholfen hat, dann freut mich das natürlich :)
<novize> Ich danke dir auf jeden Fall. Wünsch dir noch alles Gute und einen schönen Feiertag.
<Neuromatic> Danke Dir auch
<Loetmichel> sagt mal: kann ich bei "geräte-adresse eingeben" nicht irgendwie den LKPT port angeben?
<Loetmichel> vielleicht findet er ihn ja dann?
<Loetmichel> also im einstellungsdialog
<Tichi> moin
<Tichi> ich brauch für den amateurfunk unbedingt das paket "soundmodem" leider blockiert das programm die komplette soundkarte, da es noch auf oss basiert, kann man da irgendwas gegen tun? (ich benutze Xubuntu 12.04)
<imox> kann ich den grub bootloader nicht einfach auf einen USB stick installieren? 
<imox> ^^
<imox> dann kann ich einfach immer booten das geht mir irgendwie auf die nerven 
<imox> warum muss das so kompliziert sein 
<bekks> Was ist denn kompliziert?
<bekks> Ein einziges Mal "grub-install" nach der Installation aufzurufen?
<Neuromatic> Es gibt mehrere Boot-Imges, die einfach nur zum Booten gedacht sind
<imox> bekks: ^^
<bekks> imox: Was meinst du mit "^^"?
<imox> du hast ja recht ;) 
<bekks> Ich weiss. :>
<Rochvellon> Tichi> bspw. den weg über alsa-oss gehen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alsa-oss
<Tichi> ok, ich guck mir das mal an :)
<ulrich_> Hallo zusammen!
<ulrich_> Ich muss mein Xubuntu neu aufsetzen. Muss ich xfce dabei vollständig neu einrichten? Oder kann ich z.B. das Verzeichnis ~/.config/xfce4 aus meiner jetzigen Installation sichern und wieder verwenden?
<stevieh> klar kannst du das verwenden... du kannst dein ganzes Homeverzeichnis einfach wieder einspielen.
<bekks> Du kannst dein komplettes Home sichern.
<ulrich_> Wunderbar, das klingt gut.
<tessarakt> Hmm, seit 13.04 hängen ab und zu Firefox und Thunderbird (gleichzeitig), und kwin zieht dabei ordentlich CPU ...
<miup> ulrich_: am besten wäre es wenn du das /home als separate Partition gehabt hättest, aber es geht auch so (:
<ulrich_> miup: ja, das werde ich für die Neuistallation auch so vorsehen...
<miup> (:
<tessarakt> geht auch ohne Neuinstallation :-)
<miup> tessarakt: klar, aber er will sowieso neu installieren
<ulrich_> tessarakt: ja, die Neuinstallation hat andere Gründe, nämlich zwei neue Festplatten anstelle der einen alten.
<stevieh> auch sowas kann man umziehen
<ulrich_> stevieh: nämlich wie?
<stevieh> ulrich_: ist die existierende platte eine der beiden neuen?
<ulrich_> stevieh: nein. Ich habe zwei baugleiche neue - und erwäge, sie zu spiegeln (RAID)
<tessarakt> ok
<tessarakt> gestern schier verzweifelt, meine ASUS PCE-N15 (802.11n-Karte) zu installieren (via /etc/network/interfaces)
<tessarakt> der wpa_supplicant startet und so, beim Scannen findet er das Netz auch, aber eine Verbindung gibt es nicht
<stevieh> ulrich_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen
<tessarakt> was ist von mir zuletzt angekommen?
<bekks> 0509 174805 < tessarakt> der wpa_supplicant ...
<tessarakt> k, danke
<tessarakt> gerade nochmal mit wicd probiert, der kriegt auch keine Verbindung hin
<Tichi> Rochvellon: hm, beide modi (padsp und aoss) ändern leider nichts, mir ist beim testen eben aufgefallen, das im gmusicbrowser die musik zwar unhörbar läuft, aber die sekundenanzeige und der balken auf 0:00 bleiben, wenn soundmodem läuft
<Tichi> als hardware habe ich bei soundmodem "plughw0,0" ausgewählt
<tessarakt> wicd ist auch drollig: wenn man auf "Verbinden" klickt, wird schonmal Kabel-Verbindung (eth0) beendet, auch wenn der WLAN-Verbindungsversuch dann erfolglos ist ...
<tessarakt> ich könnte nochmal ausprobieren, ob es ganz ohne Verschlüsselung geht ...
<miup> tessarakt: was für eine Verschlüsselung verwendest du denn?
<tessarakt> miup: WPA/WPA2
<miup> personal, nehme ich mal an...
<tessarakt> PSK, ja
<tessarakt> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?77672
<bekks> tessarakt: Kannst du gezielt WPA2 einstellen?
<tessarakt> also wicd hat gerade auch ganz ohne Verschlüsselung keine Verbindung bekommen
<tessarakt> was auch immer der mit "Legitimierung überprüft" meint, ohne Verschlüsselung ...
<tessarakt> ja, bei der Fritzbox kann ich gezielt auf WPA2 stellen
<miup> und du verwendest Ubuntu, oder?
<tessarakt> ja
<miup> tessarakt: und was für einen Kanal hast du eingestellt?
<tessarakt> ich sag mal so, wenn mir jemand ein einziges 802.11n-Gerät nennen kann, das bekanntermaßen problemlos funktioniert, bestelle ich das noch heute ...
<tessarakt> Kanal 3 bzw. Kanal 52
<tessarakt> miup: meinst du, es hat was mit regulatory domain und so zu tun?
<tessarakt> am liebsten würde ich es halt direkt über die /etc/network/interfaces machen
<tessarakt> dieses ganze Desktop-Geraffel ist mir nicht geheuer ...
<ulrich_> stevieh: Danke! Ich habe allerdings noch ein anderes Problem, das ich mit der Neuinstallation lösen möchte, nämlich irgendein Durcheinander bei den Softwarequellen, das ich nicht durchschaue. apt-get update gibt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414702/
<hindert> hi
<stevieh> ist das durcheinander oder einfach nur viel. Aber wenn es dich nicht stört, mach ruhig ne neuinstallation
<hindert> hab grad cinnamon hier in ubuntu 12.04 installiert siedem ist der lüfter die ganze zeit so laut auch in unity
<deem> ulrich_: einige nennen es "durcheinander", andere einfach nur "sehr viele fremdquellen"
<bekks> Wieder andere nennen sowas "unsupportbar" :P
<miup> hindert: ist es ein Laptop?
<hindert> ja ein packard bell amd e450 1,6 ghz dual core radeon hd 6320 
<hindert> das thema minty colours welches die farben automatisch anpasst auch
<ulrich_> Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass manche der Quellen aus irgendwelchen Gründen ignoriert werden, bei einer gibt es Probleme mit de Signatur. Und ich weiß nicht mehr bei allen Quellen, warum ich sie hinzugefügt hatte (ich weiß, dass hätte ich wohl notieren sollen...)
<bekks> hindert: Kannst du mal ein "lsb_release -a" nopasten?
<miup> hindert: schau mal welcher Prozess dein System so dermassen auslastet
<bekks> hindert: Auf einen Pasteservice, nicht in diesen Channel.
<ulrich_> deem: genau, die Fremdquellen sind auch das Problem - vielleicht ist es ja einfacher, mich da mal genauer drum zu kümmern, als gleich eine Neuinstalltation durchzuführen.
<hindert> der befehl wurde nicht gefunden
<bekks> hindert: Dann hast du kein Ubuntu.
<bekks> hindert: Diesen BEfehl gibt es in jedem Ubuntu.
<hindert> hab den unterschrich vergessen
<hindert> ubuntu 12.04.02 LTS
<deem> ulrich_: das einfachste ist sicherlich die neuinstallation. Die bringt aber gar nichts, wenn du dann wieder einfach irgendwelche Fremdquellen hinzufügst. Du solltest dir wirklich schon genau überlegen welche du brauchst und welche nicht. Diese "durcheinander" ist aber auch ohne Neuinstallation zu lösen.
<bekks> hindert: Ich hätte gerne die komplette Ausgabe in einem Pastebin.
<hindert> da steht nicht viel mehr
<hindert> no lsb modules are availeble
<Rochvellon> Tichi> dann habe ich auch keine ahnung, da ich bisher alle probleme diesbezüglich über aoss btw. padsp lösen konnte
<bekks> hindert: Ich hätte gerne die komplette Ausgabe in einem Pastebin.
<miup> !jockey > tessarakt 
<Tichi> hm, ok, dann muss ich wohl weiter google durchwühlen
<miup> kubine immer noch nicht da?
<Tichi> ich bin auch schon am grübeln ob ich da nicht einfach eine 5€ usb soundkarte für benutze
<Tichi> weil die jeweilige soundkarte kann ich ja ordnungsgemäß auswählen
<hindert> ist eigentlich eh egal bin grad am 13.04 runterladen weil mir dasa uch von optik her mehr zusagt also egal 
<Tichi> vieleicht blockiert er sich dann nur seine usb soundkarte (funktionieren tut das programm ja ansonsten richtig, bis auf den fakt das halt nix anderes tönt derweil) und ich kann dann vlt die normale soundkarte derweil benutzen
<hindert> aber in 13.04 kann ich das minty color theme nicht installieren macht problem verzichte ich erstmal auf cinnamon 
<abraxus> wie kann ich in einer textdatei alle zeilen die mit # anfangen automatich löschen ?
<hindert> ja das kann ich dir sagen
<hindert> du klickst ganz oben links ziehst nach recht und dann nach unten rechtsklick papierkorb
<hindert> kein problem
<hindert> must du aber immer nur die mit raute
<abraxus> ???
<abraxus> schlechter witz
<abraxus> es geht um die squad config
<hindert> ja da weiss icha uch nicht
<bekks> abraxus: Was ist squad?
<abraxus> ich will aus der config alle kommentarzeilen entfernen - damit ich mal übersichtlich sehe, was für standard einstellungen gesetzt sind
<abraxus> habs grad per hand versucht aber irgendwie hab ich ein paar config zeilen (also die nicht miz # beginnen) mitgelöscht
<bekks> abraxus: Was ist squad?
<hindert> ich hau mir erstmal 13.04 rauf auch wenn das mit nautilus 3.6 nicht so der hit ist
<abraxus> bekks: ganz einfach - es geht um eine configdateien mit ungefähr 400 zeilen kommentar und dazwischen sind eine hand voll config-befehle .... ich will einfach nur alle kommentarzeilen löschen lassen
<bekks> abraxus: Was ist squad?
<abraxus> bekks: proxy server
<bekks> Du meinst squid, oder?
<abraxus> ja sorry
<abraxus> squid
<bekks> Dann würde ich die Kommentare drinlassen, weil da die Erklärung zu den Werten steht.
<imox> hmmm wie kann ich checken ob das raid funktioniert? ist jetzt alles installiert und system läuft aber bei booten steht irgendwas mit raid status faild
<bekks> imox: cat /proc/mdstat
<imox> thx
<abraxus> bekks: ich hab schon eine sicherungscopy der config datei gemacht
<ulrich_> abraxus: versuch mal "cat <file> | grep -v # > test.txt". Vgl. man grep
<bekks> Useless use of cat.
<abraxus> ulrich_, danke werds ausprobieren
<brainwash> abraxus, oder sed -i '/^\#/d' <file>
<bekks> brainwash++
<imox> bekks: hmmm da steht jetzt md2, md1, md0 active
<bekks> imox: Ja, und?
<brainwash> gibt viele wege :)
<imox> also kann ich von ausgehen das es geht ^^ ;) ?
<bekks> imox: Nö.
<bekks> imox: "da steht irgendwas von" sagt nichts aus. Schieb die gesamte Ausgabe in einen Pastebin bitte.
<ulrich_> abraxus: mein Vorschlag löscht wohl auch die Zeilen, in denen das # irgendwo in der Zeile steht! Das ist aber vermutlich unerwünscht...
<abraxus> ulrich_, danke für den hinweis - hab brainwashs methode genommen - hat geklappt - danke
<Rochvellon> Tichi> evtl. wäre es auch über JACK möglich, das virtuelle adapter nutzt.
<Tichi> hm, ok, ich les hier grad was über diese alsa oss-emulation
<Tichi> die module (z.b. snd-mixer-oss)
<Tichi> fehlen hier bei mir
<imox> bekks: http://pastebin.com/D9NpJH2V
<bekks> imox: Da sieht man doch sehr klar, was los ist.
<brainwash> Tichi, aoss hat nicht zum erfolg geführt, richtig?
<Tichi> nein, leider nicht
<bekks> imox: Dein RAID wird gerade neu gesynced, weil es wohl auseinandergeflogen war.
<imox> hmm ne grad erst eingerichet, ja ist logisch ^^
<imox> ok danke 
<Tichi> soundmodem selbst funktioniert super, nur ist derweil alles andere still und gsmusicbrowser zeigt auch keinen "fortschritt" in der zeitleiste, obwohl die musik "im stillen" weiter läuft
<Tichi> aber aoss macht keinen unterschied zu vorher
<brainwash> Tichi, pulseaudio hast du bereits entfernt?
<Tichi> uff nein,
<Tichi> soll ich das einfach per apt-get remove entfernen?
<brainwash> Tichi, denke mal nein :)
<brainwash> brainwash, ansonsten müsstest du einen software mixer definieren, wenn die soundkarte kein hardware mixing beherrscht
<brainwash> woops
<brainwash> das übernimmt ja üblicherweise pulseaudio
<Tichi> re
<Tichi> so, also ohne pulse scheint es so als würde es funktionieren, hab nur grad kein programm zurhand was auf anhieb ohne den pulse weiß wo s das audio hin tun soll
<Tichi> aber ich ab mal im alsamixer das interne micro hochgeregelt und es kam die rückkopplung über die boxen, was vorher nicht funktioniert hat
<tessarakt> kann jemand eine WLAN-Karte (USB oder PCI-Express) empfehlen, die out-of-the box zuverlässig funktioniert? idealerweise mit 802.11n
<Loetmichel> na ja, da ja offensichtlich keiner was weiss: bye...
<Rochvellon> hm, du müsstest afaik letztlich nur alsa als standard setzen, Tichi. hier mal die anleitung für 8.10: http://raimund-hofmann.de/linux/pulseaudio-still-legen
<Tichi> gnarf -.-# die belegen sich immer noch gegenseitig das audio-device -.-#
<Tichi> wenn bspw vlc player läuft, läuft soundmodem nicht und umgekert genauso 
<abraxus> paste.org/64401 -> das ist meine squid-config - ich verstehe daran jetzt nur noch zeile 21 und 22 nicht - kann mir jemand die mal erklären bitte!
<novize> Hallo Leute! Könnt ihr mir ein Programm empfehlen, wie bei Windows zB easyhideip für mein Ubuntu 13.04 64bit? Es geht mir darum, bestimmte Sachen bei youtube zu sehen, die man in Griechenland sehen kann, die aber komischerweise hier in Deutschland von der Gema verboten sind. Bitte nicht hidemyass oder so... es sollte schon ein Programm sein.
<abraxus> novize, benutzt du firefox ?
<novize> eher chromium, aber wenn es sein muss, würd ich auch firefox benutzen
<jokrebel> novize: Die geblockten Sachen umgehn ist nicht teil dieses offiziellen und geblockten Supportkanals.
<jokrebel> novize: Die geblockten Sachen umgehn ist nicht teil dieses offiziellen und geblockten Supportkanals.äh - gelgged
<abraxus> novize, für firefox gibt es ein plugin, was einen z-header anhängt - damit tut dein firefox so als ob es ein proxy wäre und die daten für einen grieschen holt .... ich such mal das video raus, wo alles erklärt wird!
<abraxus> novize, das plugin für firefox heißt ProxTube - damit kannst du alles schaun ;)
<abraxus> also auf youtube
<jokrebel> abraxus: Du weist, dass Du Dich dafür mindestens in einer Grauzone bewegst, wenn nicht sogar Anleitungen zu "illegalem" in offiziellen Kanälen verbreitest?
<novize> Es geht ja nicht um verbotene Sachen, denn es geht um griechische Musikstücke über youtube, die man problemlos in Griechenland sehen kann, ganz legal, aber die Gema hier hat anscheinend keine Ahnung und man kann sie hier nicht sehen.
<jokrebel> novize: Dann klär das mit der GEMA
<Neuromatic> novize: http://unblocker.yt
<abraxus> jokrebel, bleiben wir bei Grauzone *grinz
<novize> Jokrebel: Die Gema hat keine Zuständigkeit für griechische Stücke die legal bei youtube sind. Die haben einfach keine Ahnung. Vertrau mir, ich bin Anwalt.
<novize> Ok Neuromatic, ich schau mir das mal an.
<novize> Abraxus, danke auch dir, schau ich mir auch an. :)
<jokrebel> novize: Wir geben hier Support für _legale_ Sachen. Solange ich da keinen Beweis dafür habe bin ich erstmal dagegen ;-)
<novize> Den Beweis jokrebel, kannst du dir im Internet bei jeder seriösen Seite ansehen.
<jokrebel> novize: Das siehst Du falsch. Nicht wir sind gefordert, dass was Du gern hättest als "legal" zu beurteilen.
<abraxus> jokrebel, YOU MADE MY DAY!
<novize> Jokrebel, ich bin nicht hier um mit dir zu streiten. Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, informier dich oder verklag mich. Verlieren wirst du auf alle Fälle. Allen anderen vielen Dank für ihre Hilfe. :)
<tessarakt> Virtuellen Server in Griechenland anmieten, per VPN dorthin verbinden
<tessarakt> wenn es damit Probleme gibt, nochmal fragen, und am besten "Griechenland", "Youtube" und "GEMA" gar nicht erwähnen
 * abraxus liegt am Boden ;)
<jokrebel> novize: Ich bin auch nicht hier um mit Dir zu streiten. Aber such Dir Deine Anleitungen die die GEMA-Sperre umgehn ( ob legal, halb legal oder illegal) bitte in anderen Kanälen.
<clempe> hallo! benutz jemand i8kmon?
<bekks> clempe: Hoffentlich nicht. Das Zeug ist so kaputt, dass man das besser nicht benutzt :)
<dnano91> hi, ich hab ein problem und zwar stürzt der pc manchmal einfach ohne grund ab. am bildschirm sieht man dann nur noch ein grau/buntes pixelchaos und außer einem neustart bringt nichts was... woran kann das liegen?
<dnano91> das passiert aber nur unter linux. unter windows (dual boot) ist er noch nie so abgestürzt
<bekks> Welches Linux hast Du denn?
<ppq> dnano91: ich würde mal mit memtest86+ ein paar stunden den ram durchtesten. windows ist erstaunlich unanfällig, was kaputten arbeitsspeicher angeht, da kann das schonmal unentdeckt bleiben.
<bekks> Windows kriegt auch keine Festplattenfehler mit :)
<dnano91> bekks: momentan ubuntu^^ das problem hatte ich aber vorher auch schon
<bekks> dnano91: Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<dnano91> 1304
<bekks> Und welche Grafikhardware und welchen Treiber?
<dnano91> bekks: lsmod zeigt radeon... und es ist eine radeon hd 4350/4550
<bekks> Um ATI habe ich bisher erfolgreich einen grossen Bogen gemacht, sorry.
<dnano91> okay... 
<dnano91> ram hatte ich schon mal ausgetauscht (weil ich keine lust auf memtest hatte), aber das problem taucht immer noch auf...
<dnano91> deswegen vermute ich fast gafik. die ist nämlich auch das älteste teil im pc
<jokrebel> dnano91: Nur weil Du keine Lust auf Memtest hast (es könnte ja auch der Slot oder Controler sein) kannst Du den RAM _so_ IMHO immer noch nicht ausschließen.
<dnano91> jokrebel: ich hab mal memtest gestartet und wusste nicht was ich mit dem screen anfangen soll... also wo ich fehler sehe. und kann memtest auch erkennen ob es am slot, controller, oder ram liegt?
<jokrebel> dnano91: Wenn Du Memtest mehrere Stunden laufen lässt und Pass bei 2 oder 3 steht und unten _nichts_ rotes ist, dann passt RAM und Slot ;-)
<jokrebel> dnano91: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/memtest
<qqqqq> Wie kann man den gpg-agent starten, wenn er nicht läuft?
<Rochvellon> qqqqq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GPG-Agent
<qqqqq> Rochvellon, ja danke. Aber hilft mir nicht. Kann den Agenten nicht starten.
<qqqqq> Dort steht unter "den gpg-agenten" starten nicht wie man ihn startet.
<qqqqq> Rochvellon, dort steht nur " Der Agent sollte am Anfang einer Sitzung gestartet werden..." aber das weiss ich selber.
<Rochvellon> qqqqq> hast du die dateien /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90gpg-agent und ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf angelegt? was passiert, wenn du den rechner neu startest?
<qqqqq> Rochvellon, ja. Aber ich kann den PC im Moment nicht neu starten. Kann man den Agenten nicht manuell neu starten?
<Rochvellon> qqqqq> gpg-agent müsste die entsprechende anweisung sein. mit --help siehst du die möglichen startparameter
<tessarakt> WLAN-Problem gelöst, dank https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/548992/comments/13 - durch das Upgrade auf 13.04 wurde anscheinend network-manager wieder installiert, und der hat die Verbindung wieder getrennt, noch bevor dhclient oder wpa_supplicant irgendetwas tun konnten ...
<candyonetoo> namd
<AndChat|380436> Moin moin, seid dem letzten Kernel Update habe ich leider ein kleines Problem
<AndChat|380436> grub läuft noch super durch, danach kommt eine kernel panic
<AndChat|380436> -> not syncing: VFS  Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<AndChat|380436> kann mir da jemand helfenß
<AndChat|380436> ?
<apollo13> wie sieht die grub.cfg aus?
<daffi_> apollo13: ich werde versuchen über eine ubuntu livecd zu booten
<daffi_> dauert aber nen moment
<daffi_> die partitionen kann ich dann noch mounten
<apollo13> hä?
<daffi_> bis auf home die ist verschlüsselt
<apollo13> du brauchst ja nur im grub auf edit klicken und angucken was dort steht^^
<apollo13> aber dort ist wohl das falsche root device angegeben
<daffi_> stimmt danke
<daffi_> ich habe gerade an den langen weg gedacht
<daffi_> sec.
<daffi_> apollo13: ich kann kein block 0,0 sehen
<apollo13> natürlich nicht
<daffi_> es gibt ein set root="hd0,msdos3"
<apollo13> warum brauchst du so nen blödsinn für linux?
<apollo13> aber 0,0 klingt nach hda1
<daffi_> ich habe die nicht erstellt
<apollo13> ich auch nicht :þ
<daffi_> ich habe nur eine sda drin ;-)
<daffi_> es ist ein notebook mit einer ssd
<apollo13> ja hd0,0 ist dann halt sda1
<daffi_> ich wollte damit sagen das die von lubuntu automatisch bei der installation erstellt wurde
<daffi_> .. es gibt sda1 -> win, sda2 -> win,sda3 /boot, sda6 /, sda7 home
<daffi_> und in der letzten Zeile gibt es 
<daffi_> linux /vmlinz-3.8.0-19-generic root=/dev/sda6 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<apollo13> also die config klingt von vorne bis hinten kaputt
<daffi_> shit
<daffi_> nen tipp wo ich eine saubere finde?
<apollo13> livecd booten und grub neu machen
<apollo13> $vt_handoff ist nicht erlaubt in grub, zumindest habe ich noch nie gesehen dass der variablen könnte
<daffi_> ich habe in grub einfach meine zu bootende zeile ausgewählt und e für edit getippt
<apollo13> mag sein, ändert nix daran dass die zeile ziemlich kaputt aussieht, ich würde einfach grub neumachen ohne viel drüber nachzudenken
<daffi_> ok
<daffi_> muß ich mir sorgen um meine verschlüsselte home machen
<daffi_> oder sollte das funktionieren wenn ich mich mit dem user einlogge
<apollo13> kA ich hab nur vollverschlüsselte system und nicht diesen ecryptfs kram
<daffi_> ok
<daffi_> besten dank
<daffi_> dann werde ich mal sehen ob ich was zur rettung finde
<kaan> hi, bin grad am updaten zu 13.04. überlege aber, ob ich das ganze system nicht nochmal neu aufsetze. gibt es eine möglichkeit, die neue version "drüberzuinstallieren", dabei aber die alte software beibehält, bzw aktualisiert?
<kaan> (hab nämlich seit 10.04 immer upgedatet und mein system ist irgendwie langsam..)
<bekks> kaan: Entweder ein Update, oder eine Neuinstallation.
<kaan> wie kann ich meine benutzerdaten aam besten mit rüber nehmen? man sollte ja nicht einfach die alte /home partition wieder einbinden
<kaan> (wegen desktopeinstellungen etc)
<bekks> Wieso sollte man das nicht tun?
<bekks> Genau deswegen hat man ja eine separate /home Partition.
<kaan> ja gut, aber da ist ja ganz viel kram drin, der im neuen system nicht (noch nicht) gebraucht wird
<kaan> zb .wine
<bekks> Macht ja nix.
<bekks> Ansonsten sichere dein /home und setz das auch neu auf.
<kaan> muss ich dann während der ubuntu installation keinen neuen benutzer erstellen, oder wie funktioniert das dann?
<bekks> Doch, musst du.
<kaan> wenn der nun aber denselben namen trägt wie der jetzige, macht das dann probleme, nicht?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache, dass der so heisst und die selbe UID/GID hat, um das alte /home des Users wiederzuverwenden.
<kaan> ja okay, ist mir klar, ich hatte nur bedenken, ob da dann evtl. was aus versehen überschrieben wird
<kaan> gut, danke bekks, ich warte, bis das update durch ist, wenn es mir mit der geschwindigkeit nicht gefällt, setze ich es neu auf
<kaan> danke für die hilfe
<kaan> tschau!
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-10
<elmargol> Kann man beim "ubuntu" taschenrechner den verlauf bzw. log anzeigen lassen?
<Longbottom> elmargol: Es gibt viele Taschenrechner bei Ubuntu. qalculate kann das, ich benutze meistens aber bc;-)
<xubuntu455> guten tag
<xubuntu455> bräuchte bitte hilfe, bezüglich ati HD4650 laptopgrafikkarte
<user82> hi. ich hab festgestellt dass ich in win8 im standby etwa 9W verbrate, mit Ubuntu 12W. Selbes Wallpaper, selbe Displayhelligkeit, nur das System am laufen keine andre App. Woran kann das liegen? Bumblebee schaltet die Nvidia aus, Bluetooth nicht vorhanden, Wlan an
<user82> powertop findet nichts gibts da noch etwas wo ich suchen könnte?
<Minipluto> user82: „Standby“ und „nur System am Laufen“ schließt sich gegenseitig aus ;)
<user82> Minipluto, mit Stanby meinte ich "tu absolut nix". war der falsche begriff
<koegs> user82: das nennt sich "idle"
<Minipluto> user82: ach so, Leerlauf.
<user82> aber woran kann das noch liegen? Chipsatz ist von Intel, die machen ja saubere linux treiber. Kartenleser Dvdlaufwerk Touchpad bleiben noch übrig das kann ja nicht sein?
<user82> oder schickt bumblebee die nvidia nicht in den tiefschlaf
<Minipluto> user82: 3W sind kein großer Unterschied… vielleicht unterschiedliches Power-Management der Festplatten. Oder Ubuntu verbraucht im Leerlauf einfach ein bisschen mehr. Compiz und Xorg wollen bei mir immer ein bisschen haben. Kannst ja mal ausprobieren, ob sich etwas tut, wenn du mit Strg+Alt+F1 nach tty1 wechselst.
<user82> okay mal testen
<user82> ich hab allerdings nicht gnaz gleiche testparameter. win8 auf hdd und ubuntu auf ssd. deswegen sollte es eher noch weniger fressen
<Minipluto> Sind denn beide Laufwerke angeschlossen?
<user82> ne ist ein notebook. ich hab sie gewechselt für die tests
<stevieh> gab mal in der C't nen längeren artikel... ist wohl wirklich so, dass viele Linux Treiber eben keine deep sleep modes drin haben... und dann läppert sich das zusammen.
<user82> ist nicht ganz sauber, das weiß ich. aber die ssd braucht (sofern samsung ehrlich ist ;) ) weniger
<Minipluto> und wie misst du den Energieverbrauch?
<user82> akku entladerate. einmal das integrierte gnome tool und auf windows gabs auch eins dafür. leider hab ich kein präzises messgerät für die powerleitung
<user82> oder können die tools lügen? ansich ist das ja eindeutig die entladerate des akkus
<Minipluto> solange die Genauigkeit noch niemand nachgewiesen hat, würde ich das nur als Richtwert nehmen aber stevieh meinte ja auch schon, dass das wirklich gut möglich ist, dass Ubuntu im Leerlauf etwas mehr verbraucht.
<user82> scheint wohl so ja. aber wenn die treiber da schuld sind kann man wohl nichts ändern erstmal
<user82> sehr schade...die software selbst würde sicher weniger fressen im idle
<stevieh> mein x230 hält 4-6h, wenn ich ihn nicht todeshell mache, das ist schon ok.
<Minipluto> gibt auch so viele Feinheiten beim Power Management. Kann genausogut sein, dass bei Ubuntu die Prozessor-Taktrate eher wieder hochgeschraubt wird als bei Windows, wenn ein Prozess etwas machen möchte.
<koegs> kannst ja zum Beispiel auch testweise den Treiber bzw. das Modul für die NIC entladen, das kann auch noch 1-2 Watt sparen :)
<user82> mal durchtesten...entladen kam mir noch nicht nur deaktivieren
<exogen> Ahoi, nachdem ein prog bei mir crashed und dann dieser crash report von apport-gtk kommt, danach bleibt dieses apport-gtk dennoch im RAM Speicher mit bis zu 65MB pro Meldung. Ist das ein Bug?
<bekks> Das müsstest du mal auf Launchpad nachsehen.
<exogen> mal schauen...
<duese> Hallo, kann mir jemand verraten, wo ich deaktivieren kann, dass der Network-Manager automatischt startet? 
<bekks> Was hast du denn eigentlich vor?
<duese> Sinn der Sache ist, dass ich eigentlich WICD benutzen möchte. Dennoch benötige ich den Network-Manager selten noch.
<duese> für 802.1 Netze
<_d4vid> servus
<bcccft> Kennt jemand eine Software mit der ich DAB+ Radio hoeren kann
<bcccft> Stick ist angeschloss und Treiber geladen
<bcccft> Mit Kaffeine bekomme ich nur DVB-T Sender angezeigt
<DrGuschtel> wie macht man effizient ein backup von einer Xen Instanz das man dann restoren kann? Einfach das Disk Image in ausgeschalteten Zustand kopieren oder gibt es da eine bessere Mehtode?
<jokrebel> hi
<ColaCheater> moin moin, ist hier jemand anwesend?
<bekks> Laut "/names" sind es 159 Nicks.
<ColaCheater> Die Frage war auch mehr als "ist jemand da der mir kurz helfen/einen Tipp geben könnte" zu verstehen :P
<ppq> !frag > ColaCheater 
<kubine> ColaCheater: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<ppq> ;)
<bekks> Hier sind aktuell nur Metafragenexperten online. Du kannst aber gerne eine Nachricht auf dem AB hinterlassen.
<bekks> Oder Du fragst was Du wirklich wissen willst :)
<ColaCheater> Na denn... Wollte jetzt nicht hier herkommen, Frage stellen und dann wieder verschwinden aber okay :D
<bekks> Dann bleib halt so lange da, bis du eine Antwort bekommst.
<ColaCheater> Ich hab am Donnerstag mir in ner VM uBuntu 12.04 Server installiert was soweit auch prima geklappt hat und sie auch läuft. Wenn ich aber "apt-get update" starte bleibt er mir dauernd an dem "Warte auf Kopfzeilen" hängen
<ColaCheater> Wenn er dann durchläuft hat er meistens am Ende mindestens ein GPG-Fehler und er sagt dass einige Indexdateien nicht herungerladen werden konnten
<ColaCheater> Bis jetzt habe ich nur gefunden dass ggf. Server überlastet sind aber auch mit anderen Mirrors (in der liste unter /etc/apt/sources.list statt de.ubuntu.... se.ubuntu... oder en.ubuntu... etc.) kommt der gleiche Fehler
<ColaCheater> Genauso bin ich mittlerweile am dritten Internet-Anschluss seit Donnerstag und der Fehler ist nach wie vor vorhanden
<bekks> Der Fehler liegt an den Servern, und nicht an deinen Internetanschlüssen.
<bekks> Nimm doch mail die Main-Mirror.
<ColaCheater> Die welche Einträge in der soures.list wären?
<bekks> Du kannst die in synaptic auswählen, unter Paket-Quellen.
<ColaCheater> Bin wie gesagt unter Server-Version, wie geht das dort? - Ich habe bis jetzt für Server nur gefunden direkt die sources.list zu bearbeiten
<Rochvellon> ColaCheater> die hauptserver sind unter http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zu finden
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<ColaCheater> Okay, jetzt scheint er nicht mehr an den headers zu hängen aber liefert immernoch GPG Fehler, auch nachdem ich mit "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -rf" (steht im Wiki unter Fehlerbehebung) alle alten Dateien gelöscht habe
<bunyip> ColaCheater: probiere mal nur das minimum:  http://dpaste.com/1135977/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #1135977 (at dpaste.com)
<ColaCheater> bunyip: Jetzt ändert sich der Fehler aber problemlos durchlaufen will es immernoch nicht (Hängt gerade an "26% [Wird verarbeitet]", davor hat er auch teilweise einen 404 ausgegeben)
<ColaCheater> Kann es sein dass irgendwas mit meinem apt-get einfach "kaputt" ist bzw. würde sich eine Neuinstallation lohnen? - Im Moment ist eh noch nichts eingerichtet da ich ohne apt-get nicht viel erreichen kann atm
<ColaCheater> (Nach dem "Wird verarbeitet" geht er mit zwei 404 Meldungen weiter und hängt jetzt wieder beim verabeiten, aber dieses mal bei 30%)
<bunyip> aus irgent einem grund kann der keine vernünftige verbindung aufbauen bzw. aufrecht erhalten
<bunyip> ich habe diese quellen auf einem richtigen server und hatte noch nie verbindungsprobleme, liegt es eventuell an deiner vm?
<ColaCheater> Mh... okay. Dann werde ich einmal die komplette VM mit allein Einstellungen u.s.w. Löschen und nochmal probieren
<ColaCheater> wget konnte mir gerade problemlos Dateien herunterladen auf die VM aber irgendwo ist wohl der Wurm drin. Danke schonmal bunyip ;)
<bekks> Was soll das bringen?
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows-.
<bekks> Wenn da ein 404 ist, dann gibt es die Datei auf dem Server einfach nicht. Auch nicht, wenn du 3000 mal neu installierst.
<bekks> Und durchlaufen tut der immer, manchmal dauert das nur eine Weile.
<ColaCheater> Aber irgendwo muss ja scheinbar bei mir der Fehler liegen wenn jeder sonst prima von den Servern laden kann. Ich schiebe es ja auch nicht zwingend auf das Linux sondern ggf. auf Virtual Box/Windows unter dem es läuft. Ich nutze ja jetzt keine Quellen die nicht jeder andere auch nutzen würde.
<bekks> ColaCheater: Schieb mal die gesamte Ausgabe von sudo apt-get update in einen Pastebin - auch wenn die Ausgabe des Befehls 5 Minuten bis zum Ende benötigt.
<bekks> Und dazu bitte auch ein lsb_release -a
<ColaCheater> Ist jetzt schon weg die Installation und ist dabei neu zu installieren
<bekks> Selbst schuld. Das Problem wird sich nicht ändern.
<ColaCheater> Dann werde ich mich nochmal melden
<ColaCheater> So, neue Installation gemacht  (Wieder 12.04.2 LTS x64) und das "jungfräuliche" apt-get update läuft problemlos durch. die sources.list sieht so aus wie ich sie hatte als ich hier in den Chat bin weil es nicht ging.
<ColaCheater> Wenn es so bleibt wäre das Problem dann doch durch neuinstallation gelöst.
<ColaCheater> Ich mache mal noch ein apt-get upgrade und kram und im idealfall bleibts so
<ColaCheater> Naja, wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Fehlermeldungen: http://abload.de/img/ubuntut9rbx.png (leider nur als Screenshot)
<ColaCheater> apt-get update läuft im Moment noch, hängt aber auch wieder
<bekks> Sagte ich ja.
<bekks> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das immer passieren kann. Weil das Problem der Server auf der anderen Seite ist.
<ColaCheater> Gut, was wäre denn dein Lösungsvorschlag?
<bekks> Einen anderen Server zu nehmen.
<geser> kannst du eine der angemeckerten Datei z.B. mit wget/curl runterladen?
<bekks> Bei einem 404 - nein.
<ColaCheater> Schon, mit dem letzten versuch von einfach archive.ubuntu.com 5, verschiedene Server probiert
<ColaCheater> ja, wget funktionert Problemlos sowohl bei kleinen dateien als auch größeren
<bekks> Und bei genau DEN Dateien?
<geser> bekks: ich sehe im aktuellen Screenshot kein 404 (oder ist das "Ungültige Kopfzeile"?)
<ColaCheater> dann nenne mir bitte mal welche Datei genau ich per wget holen soll bekks
<bekks> Die, die angemeckert wird.
<geser> ColaCheater: fang mal mit der libc-bin an (ich würde die URL pasten, aber geht so schlecht aus einem Foto)
<bekks> Das ist Quatsch :)
<bekks> Da steht doch: die Hash Summe stimmt nicht überein.
<bekks> Also ist die Datei auf dem Server schon kaputt.
<geser> bekks: oder im Transit
<bekks> Oder das, ja.
<bekks> Da hilft nur: entweder warten oder einen anderen Server nehmen.
<geser> deshalb soll er die mal runterladen, damit man mal die Hashsumme vergleichen kann
<ColaCheater> Die libc-bin habe ich per wget bekommen
<ColaCheater> apt-get upgrade lief dieses mal auch durch
<ColaCheater> (nachdem ich das mit wget probiert habe)
<bekks> Dann ist die Datei nicht mehr im Transit...
<bekks> Und damit ist der Fehler behoben.
<ColaCheater> Irgendwo scheint da der Wurm drin zu sein, ich habe aber auch gerade nochmal auf der xten Google Seite gefunden das es wohl manchmal Probleme mit VirtualBox gibt je nach Netzwerkmodus. Werde das mal umschalten und dann hoffen dass es stabil funktioniert
<bekks> Wird nichts ändern.
<bekks> Probleme in der Richtung sind seit JAhren nicht mehr bekannt bei vbox.
<ColaCheater> http://askubuntu.com/questions/178804/is-this-an-apt-get-issue-or-network-issue/181825#181825
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Is this an apt-get issue or network issue? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das Problem liegt an der Gegenseite, nicht bei DIR.
<bekks> Wie oft soll ich Dir das noch sagen?
<ColaCheater> Das Problem das ich im Moment damit habe ist, dass dann 5 Verschiedene Gegenseiten das Problem hätten bei einer Sache die so grundlegend ist dass du dann selber wenn du apt-get update aufrufst mit meinen bzw. den standart sources das Problem bekommen solltest, oder?!
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Und ich sagte Dir, dass das völlig normal ist, und passieren kann.
<ColaCheater> Okay, dann ist das eben normal dass es an 3 Tagen in Folge so ist und bei allen großen Mirrors. Umstellen auf den Bridged-Modus lässt übrigends apt-get update wieder laufen wie ich es gewohnt bin und in paar sekunden ist es durch, auch apt-get upgrade und apt-get install "xyz" läuft wie geschmiert.
<bekks> Und es ist und bleibt ein Problem der Gegenseite. Auch wenn du das nicht wahrhaben willst.
<ColaCheater> Nun denn. Was auch immer der Fehler war, er ist jetzt weg. Danke an alle die Tipps gegeben haben ;)
<ebuneccar> guten abend empfiehlt ihr experten ubuntu 13.04
<jokrebel> ebuneccar: Kommt darauf an. Für Produktivsysteme ist die LTS-Version (aktuell 12.04.2) ggf. die bessere Wahl.
<bekks> Ah, das war eine Frage. Ich dachte, das wäre eine Begrüßung gewesen :)
<ebuneccar> was heist produktivsysteme ich nutze als familien pc um filme zu schauen oder kleine spiele zu spielen
<bekks> Dann würde ich 12.04 nehmen.
<ebuneccar> warum gibt es dann 13.04
<geser> wie viel Ärger gibt es von der Familie wenn der Rechner (bzw. Dienste) nicht funktionieren?
<Rochvellon> ebuneccar> das sind sozusagen die bleeding-edge-ausgaben und sind vorwiegend für entwickler gedacht
<robert1> dah
<ebuneccar> gar keinen ärger weil ich fasst derf einizge user bin ))))
<ebuneccar> also sollte ich doch bei 12.04 bleiben
<bekks> Ja.
<ebuneccar> ok
<ebuneccar> wie kann ich denn mein ubuntu 12.04 so  einstellen das es mich beim löschen fragt ob ich es wirklich löschen soll entf. taste
<bekks> Das kommt auf die Applikation an.
<ebuneccar> ein ordner
<ebuneccar> kann mann es nicht so einstellen das es mich beim jedesmal fragt
<ebuneccar> so wie bei windowsianern
<bekks> In welcher Applikation denn?
<ebuneccar> persöhnliche ordner
<ebuneccar> home
<ebuneccar> oder sonst wo
<bekks> Das ist keine Applikation.
<ebuneccar> applikation?
<bekks> In welchem Programm?
<ebuneccar> ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> Das ist das BEtriebssystem.
<ebuneccar> boach
<geser> vermutlich Nautilus wenn es ein Ubuntu ist (und kein Kubuntu/Xubuntu/etc.)
<ebuneccar> achso 
<ebuneccar> das weis ich nicht ob es nautilus ist oder was anderes wenn es welche gibt aber es ist das was schon drauf war
<bekks> Dann ist es Nautilus.
<ebuneccar> ok?
<ebuneccar> soll ich die frage wiederholen oder passt es schon so?
<bekks> ebuneccar: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/2296-ubuntu-delete-a-file-without-going-through-the-trash-bin
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu - Delete a file without going through the Trash bin (at en.kioskea.net)
<ebuneccar> ich schaumal
<dAnjou> bekks: falsche richtung
<dAnjou> er will gefragt
<dAnjou> werden
<dAnjou> sprich rm -i statt rm -f
<ebuneccar> gibt es denn sowas nicht in einer sprache die nicht englisch ist sonder mehr so deutsch mäßig
<bekks> Das ist der Default - das Zeug landet im Trash, und dort kann man es wiederherstellen.
<bekks> MAn kann natürlich auch jede Datei einzeln mit rm -i löschen.
<ebuneccar> ich will nur das ich gefragt werde ob ich etwas wirklich löschen will falls ich mal an die entf. taste komme
<dAnjou> ebuneccar: mir is keine solche einstellung bekannt.
<dAnjou> aber is das wirklich so oft der fall?
<dAnjou> als nächstes geht es dir auf die nerven, wenn du immer gefragt wirst
<ebuneccar> es geht mir auf die nerven wie kommst du drauf
<ebuneccar> eigentlich schon meine tastatur ist irgentwie zusammen gepresst
<ebuneccar> es geht mir Nicht auf die nerven sollte es oben heißen sorry
<dAnjou> jedenfalls gehts nicht mit nautilus
<dAnjou> vielleicht kann ein anderer dateimanager das
<hindert> hallo
<hindert> wie kkrieg ich das da oben transparent 
<guntbert> "das da oben"?
<hindert> wenn man draufklickt
<hindert> nicht das panel
 * bekks guckt nach oben
<hindert> da bei lautstärkeregler
<dAnjou> hindert: screenshot + genaue wegbeschreibung für die augen bitte
<hindert> wie mach ich screenshoot in ubuntu
 * dAnjou is raus
<miup> im normalfall mit prnt scrn
<miup> Druck tase
<miup> taste
<hindert> wie heisst das programm oder wo muss ich klicken
<hindert> druck taste?
<bekks> Du klickst mit deinem Finger auf die Druck-Taste.
<bekks> Die ist auf deiner Tastatur.
<DeannaT2> 1. reihe 2. von rechts (meistens)
<hindert> wo da
<bekks> Da wo "Druck" draufsteht.
<bekks> Deswegen heisst die so.
<ebuneccar> boac h ist das gut die druck taste wusste ich auch nicht ich muss wohl öfter hier rein schauen
<miup> http://www.andreasloh.de/bibliothek/howto_screenshot/screenshot_tastatur.jpg
<hindert> ich weiss ja nicht was du für ne tastatur hast abe rbei mir steht das nicht
<bekks> Auf Englisch heisst sie "Prt Scrn".
<miup> ungefähr DA
<DeannaT2> *dort*
<bekks> hindert: Das steht auf jeder Tastatur.
<hindert> untbr?
<bekks> Nein.
<dAnjou> hindert: s-abf
<hindert> daneben
<hindert> hab ich gedrückt und jetzt?
<hindert> ist ja nichts passiert
<bekks> Dann wars die falsche Taste.
<Funfood> kommt ein popup fenster normalerweise
<hindert> dann wirds wohl eine andere taste sein
<Funfood> wen du mir ALT dazu drückst sollte nur das aktuelle fenster gemacht werden
<bekks> Ja, die Druck-Taste.
<hindert> alt + druck?
<hindert> ich erinnere mich unte rmint gabs ein programm was standard schon drin war unter ubuntu gibts das wohl nicht
<dAnjou> hindert: doch, starte das einfach
<hindert> mint
<dAnjou> dash -> bildschirmfoto
<hindert> nö ich hab ja nicht mint
 * bekks ist raus aus dem Case.
<hindert> achso ja gibts ja in ubuntu auch
<miup> hindert: versuch dich bitte ein wenig anzustrengen (:
<hindertt> hab foto gemacht aber da fehlt das eigentliche
<hindertt> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/rsprm6ea/Bildschirmfotovom20130510233957.png
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfotovom20130510233957.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen (at www.imagebanana.com)
<dAnjou> und wo sollen wir jetzt hingucken?
<ebuneccar> warum kann ich nicht excel tabellen die mit windows erstellt worden sind öffnen
<hindertt> ja da sist ja weg
<hindertt> wenn ich auf foto machen klicke geht das weg
<dAnjou> was geht weg?
<hindertt> na das wenn man oben auf die zeit klickt zb das soll transparent werden
<bekks> ebuneccar: Weil das Microsoft schuld ist. Installier Libreoffice, damit kann man Exceldateien öffnen. Makros funktionieren damit aber nicht.
<dAnjou> ebuneccar: eigentlich geht das, aber wenn es nicht geht, liegt das daran, dass unterschiedliche programme unterschiedliche dateiformate benutzen
<ebuneccar> das war eine fehl frage sorry.. mein ordner befand sich in der tonne und daher nicht hat es nicht geöffnet
<ebuneccar> danke für die schnelle antwort
<dAnjou> hindertt: kurze antwort: geht nich. lange antwort: alter, echt? wozu der stress?
<hindertt> das andere kann aber auch transparent das dunkelgrau überm terminal
<hindertt> du hast doch ubuntu oder nicht?
<ebuneccar> ich danke euch allen für die antworten jetzt erstmal ironman 3 schauen und danach ibn in bett bis zum nächsten mal
<hindertt> also du klickst oben auf die zeit
<hindertt> und da sist doch grau und nicht transparent oder?
<hindertt> das soll transparent
<dAnjou> hindertt: ubuntu kommt inzwischen in ca. nem halben dutzend geschmacksrichtungen
<hindertt> ich will mehr transparenz
<dAnjou> is aber nich
<hindertt> mit compiz einstellungen aber da shab ich wieder vergessen wie das genau geht
<hindertt> überhaupt will ich auch mehr schwarz
<brainwash> bildschirm ausschalten? :)
<bekks> Schwarz ist aber nicht transparent. :P
<hindertt> transparent ist ja erstmal nichts
<hindertt> kennt ihr kein gutes programm um das einfach zu ändern?
<dAnjou> hindertt: wie oft klickst du da oben drauf?
<hindertt> nicht sehr oft aber das graue stört schon hätte gerne mehr transparenz wie das panel und das links da wo man immer gucken kann
<ring0> unsettings kann das bestimmt
<hindertt> und das passt ja auch nicht wenn das panel oben transparent ist aber das andere nicht wo man klickt zb beim wlan symbol und so
<bekks> Dann bau Dir dein passendes Theme.
<guntbert> gähhn :)
<hindertt> ich guck einfach nochmal das tutorial vom regrunner mal sehen
<bekks> Wer und was das auch immer sein mag :)
<hindertt> der regrunner große youtube berühmtheit
<bekks> Hat hier garantiert noch niemand von gehört.
<hindertt> nicht so berühmt wie der semper aber auch schon ziemlich groß auf youtube
<miup> roadrunner sagt mir was, aber regrunner o.O
<bekks> Wer auch immer "semper" ist.
<koegs> wenn man sich seine video-liste anguckt, weiß man schon das er unbedeutet ist und die videos lieber nicht gucken sollte :)
<bekks> Das wird langsam aber sicher OT.
<bekks> koegs: Dann bin ich beruhigt :)
<hindertt> oder ich google einfach ubuntu transparent ja das werd ich erstmal machen
<fjodor> hi
<fjodor> hi ich habe einen user mit verschlüsseltem und einen mit unverschlüsseltem benutzerverzeichnis
<fjodor> 1. was passiert wenn ich mich über ein terminal von dem unverschlüsselten in das verschlüsselte einlogge
<bekks> Dann wird das Home des verschlüsselten Users entschlüsselt.
<fjodor> gibt es da sicherheitsprobleme?
<bekks> Wenn sich der unverschlüsselte User in den verschlüsselten einloggen kann - dann kannst du dir die ganze Verschlüsselung schenken.
<fjodor> bekks: naja es ist ein und der selbe "mensch"
<bekks> Ja, dann ja erst recht.
<fjodor> ne ich möchte einfach einige daten schützen und den einen user für bestimmte aktivitäten nutzen
<miup> fjodor: da könntest du auch ein verschlüsselten Container anlegen
<fjodor> und da dachte ich dass das auftrennen vielleicht sinnvoll ist. das verschlüsselte benutze ich nur für einen zweck und das unverschlüsselte für den rest. dazu kann ich dann bei dem verschlüsselten automatisch vpn starten oder so
<fjodor> da kann ich dann auch flash, java etc deaktivieren
<fjodor> oder vpn starten
<fjodor> so hab ich eine einfache unterscheidung, wenn ich es anders mache müsste ich immer darauf achten ob bspw. meine verbindung gerade verschlüsselt ist wenn ich irgendwas mache etc...
<fjodor> ich frag mich halt nur wie das in der praxis aussieht wenn ich user switche etc. ob das nicht ein sicherheitsrisiko ist oder so. 
<bekks> Klar kann das ein Risiko sein.
<fjodor> wie ist es bspw. wenn ich X server login switche. laufen die die programme in den verschiedenen sitzungen ganz normal weiter?
<fjodor> also bleibt die verschlüsselte sitzung mit der vpn verbindung ganz normal aktiv?
<bekks> Ja.
<fjodor> mmh ich bräuchte mal echt jemanden der mich beraten kann :(
<fjodor> ohne hier jetzt alles öffentlich zu machen :(
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-11
<gerhard> hi, beim upgrade von lucid zu precise, bleiben da die nautilus-Lesezeichen erhalten? Wie kann ich sie in Textform speichern?
<miup> gerhard: phuu...
<miup> keine ahnung
<gerhard> Ok, hab's gefunden:  less ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<miup> (:
 * miup verwendet kein gnome mehr
<mariola> noch jemand wach :)?
<Rochvellon> schlafen alle schon
<miup> jau
<mariola> also Ubuntu 13.04 bin recht begeistert, jetzt noch 1problem so nen Brother Multifunktionsgerät
<mariola> weder Drucken noch scannen geht :( treiber installiert auf ubuntuusers artikel gelesen etc.
<gerhard> es gibt closed source treiber, afair
<mariola> es sind 2treiber. beide funktionen gehen nicht.
<mariola> es geht um den hier http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/BSC/public/eu/de/de/model_top/monolasermfc/mfc7320_eu.html?reg=eu&c=de&lang=de&prod=mfc7320_eu
<gerhard> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<kubine> Title: Brother Solutions Center: MFC-7320: Deutschland (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
<kubine> Title: Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
<gerhard> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-7320
<kubine> Title: Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
<mariola> lpr oder cups driver?
<gerhard> Nutzt Du die deb treiber?
<mariola> cupswrapper ja deb
<mariola> lpr
<gerhard> cups würde ich nehmen.
<gerhard> brscan3
<gerhard> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html#brscan3
<kubine> Title: Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
<mariola> hab brscan3 geht nicht
<gerhard> ok, ist auch schon was älter.   Was geht nicht?
<mariola> fehler beim öffnen des geräts brother3:bus1:dev1':
<gerhard> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html#u13.04
<kubine> Title: Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
<gerhard> sane-utils is required to be installed.
<mariola> ja habe ich
<gerhard> mariola, viel Glück mit Deinem brother. Ich muss zu Bett...
<mariola> und das aus dem link auch gerade ausprobiert immernoch nix :( ok danke
<mariola> gute nacht
<gerhard> Nacht.
<mariola> ich geh auch, muss mir sonst wer helfen. 
<mariola> das ist dann unter windows echt noch einfacher
<mariola> setup.exe durchklicken läuft beides
<gerhard> Hier läuft noch das upgrade von LTS lucid zu precise. Ich lass den Rechner an.
<Rochvellon> hp zeigt bspw., dass es auch unter linux ein klacks sein kann
<miup> gerhard: du wirst morgen noch fragen beantworten müssen ;)
<gerhard> Ja, Treiber sind manchmal etwas störrisch unter linux, wenn es nur closed source treiber gibt,.
<imox> wenn ich ein Treiber installiert habe und der nicht geht. ^^ wie kann ich denn genau sehen ob der den angenommen hat oder so ;)? gibt's irgend ein log?
<gerhard> /var/log/dpkg.log?
<gerhard> oder so?
<imox> ne
<gerhard> dmesg?
<gerhard> kern.log?
<imox> hmmm
<gerhard> lsmod?
<gerhard> nacht
<imox> da steht zwar was aber ich kann nicht erkennen ob die karte nun einen Treiber hat 
<imox> irgendwie doof
<imox> modprobe schläft nicht fehlt
<mariola> es gibt netzwerk drucker aber gibt es auch "Netzwerk scanner" ?
<mariola> also das er im netzwerk freigegeben ist?
<Rochvellon> mariola> es gibt scanner, die bspw. in ein netzwerklaufwerk scannen können oder dass die scans an eine email-adresse gesendet werden können
<mariola> ich habe das gefunden http://www.panticz.de/Install-Brother-MFC-7320-on-Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Install Brother MFC-7320 on Ubuntu | panticz.de (at www.panticz.de)
<miup> irgendwie tollig das mein Prozessor seit 2h 42° hat :D
<Rochvellon> der muss kaputt sein
<mariola> gute nacht
<imox> hmm keiner ne Idee? wie ich das sehen kann? 
<fjodor> peep
<napterk> hi leute, seit neuestem hab ich soundprobleme. Bei einem updaten wurden irgendwelche libsound oder libalsa installiert. Kennt jmd das Problem?
<dadrc> Wo guck ich denn am besten nach, wieso uvesafb nicht will? Hab den mal wieder installiert, um ordentliche Auflösungen auf den ttys zu kriegen.
<ring0> dmesg spuckt ein bisschen was aus
<ring0> bei mir will er aber auch nicht richtig. er ignoriert die auflösungen, die ich ihm vorgebe, was durchaus unschön ist :)
<dadrc> genau das.
<dadrc> Aber hab gerade noch was gefunden, mal gucken.
<ring0> falls du was findest, könntest du mich highlighten?
<dadrc> `cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes` listet andere Modi auf als `hwinfo --framebuffer`
<dadrc> Ich probier mal die von uvesafb selber
<dadrc> Jo, mach ich.
<ring0> hab mich bisher immer in grub mit vbeinfo informiert über die modi, sofern ich mich recht entsinne
<dadrc> Die sehen bei mir nochmal anders aus
<ring0> bei mir war nur das trennzeichen immer unterschiedlich, - oder @
<dadrc> Bei mir hat Grub x, uvesa will -
<ring0> alles schön einheitlich :)
<dadrc> Ja, sehr.
<dadrc> Na, mal gucken, ob das nachher klappt mit den neuen Modi hier.
<beaver74> listete vga=ask beim Start nicht auch Modi auf?
<dadrc> beaver74, mir neu, aber klingt plausibel. Werd ich mal testen, wenn die Modi weiterhin nicht passen. Danke :)
<ring0> vga=xy ist doch deprecated?
<dadrc> Nö, funktioniert nur nicht mit uvesafb, weil es direkt vesafb nutzt
<ring0> ah
<gerhard__> Was besagt die  aptitude Bewertungsnote?
<dadrc> Die wat?
<gerhard__> Bewertungsnote beträgt 2568
<dadrc> Wann kriegst du das denn angezeigt? 
<gerhard__> Der update-manager -d hat die LTS-Aktualisierung abgebrochen. sudo apt-.get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade bringen folgenden Fehler:
<gerhard__> WARNUNG: Die folgenden essentiellen Pakete werden entfernt.
<gerhard__> Dies sollte NICHT geschehen, außer Sie wissen genau, was Sie tun!
<gerhard__>   lzma (wegen dpkg)
<bekks> Da steht nichts von "Bewertungsnote".
<bekks> Bitte kopiere die _gesamte_ Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> !paste
<kubine> bekks: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<gerhard__> Da habe ich sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade gemacht. Da kommt das wegen Konflikten.
<bekks> Und wann kommt das mit der Bewertungsnote...?
<gerhard__> Die folgenden Abhängigkeiten unaufgelöst beibehalten: [...] Bewertungsnote beträgt 2568
<gerhard__> Diese Lösung akzeptieren? [Y/n/q/?] ?
<gerhard__> So ziemlich am Schluss.
<bekks> Bitte kopiere die _gesamte_ Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<gerhard__> Ok, wenn ich n tippe erhalte ich die selbe Bewertungsnote. Ich werde dann mal Y eingeben. Das passt in kein pastebin nehme ich mal an.
<bekks> Du nimmst falsch an.
<bekks> So kann Dir keiner helfen.
<gerhard__> Ich wollte ja nur wissen was die Bewertungsnote besagt.
<gerhard__> Später nehme ich vielleicht andere Hilfe an...
<bekks> Und du lieferst nicht die Informationen nach denen du gefragt wirst. Ich bin damit raus aus der Nummer.
<gerhard__> Die Rückfrager hilft ja nicht bei der Beantwortung meiner Frage. Wie gesagt "Was bedeutet die Bewertungsnote bei aptitude?"
<gerhard__> Nur zur Illustration, nach dem in einem weiteren Lauf die negative Bewertungsnote etwa -1486 angezeigt wurde kommt nun:
<gerhard__> 3801 Pakete aktualisiert, 1508 zusätzlich installiert, 5 deaktualisiert, 420 werden entfernt und 23 nicht aktualisiert.
<dadrc> gerhard__, theoretisch gibt die an, für wie "toll" aptitude die vorgeschlagene Lösung hält, aber da die Quellenwertungen bei Ubuntu alle gleich sind, ist der Wert nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig.
<gerhard__> Ich nehme mal an das pastie das nicht akzeptieren wird ...
<dadrc> Klar, genau dafür sind Pastebins da.
<gerhard__> Ja, aber mit Speicherbegrenzung 64k
<gerhard__> Aber danke für Deine Antwort.
<dadrc> Kommt auf den Pastebin an.
<dadrc> pastebin.com hat z.B. 0.5 MB
<gerhard__> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :(
<gerhard__> 430,8kb wollt Ihr das wirklich lesen?
<dadrc> Lass uns mal lieber von vorne anfangen: Du hast ein 10.04 und willst auf 12.04 upgraden, das ist irgendwie schiefgegangen, und jetzt versuchst du, das Problem zu beheben?
<gerhard__> Ja, ich habe nun mit Y bestätigt. Wenn ich etwas gar nicht aufgelöst bekomme nehme ich hier gerne eure Hilfe an und stelle dann die gesamte session wen nötig über ubuntu one als tgz zur Verfügung.
<gerhard__> *wenn
<dadrc> Viel interessanter wären im Falle eines Falles die entsprechenden Logs aus /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<dadrc> Da steht nämlich höchstwahrscheinlich drin, was genau schiefgelaufen ist.
<gerhard__> libc6 wird installiert und locale generiert. Es läuft erst mal. Es werden wohl noch größere Probleme auf mich warten.
<Fanchen> abend
<Fanchen> stevieh: Wir hatten letzte Woche geredet über Sound über HDMI in Ubuntu 13.04, gibts da was Neues von dir? :D
<dadrc> Habt ihr https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169984 schon gesehen, wenn es um HDMI-Sound geht?
<kubine> Title: Bug #1169984 “3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or ope...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Angeblich gibt es mit dem Kernel aus -proposed keine Probleme mehr.
<Serhad> moin zusammen
<Serhad> ich schaffe es nicht auf meinem Ubuntu server eine Subdomain zu konnektieren. Was mache ich falsch?
<dadrc> alles. nichts.
<dadrc> Musst uns schon sagen, wie du bis jetzt vorgegangen bist.
<Fanchen> dadrc: Danke, ich hatte letztes mal ein Thema gefunden, das aber nicht geholfen hat... ich kanns grad nicht testen, weil ich hier nur DisplayPort habe und den Adapter vergessen habe, mal sehen ob ich nachher noch nen anderen Laptop in die Finger kriege. Vielen Dank jedenfalls, ich bin dann erstmal wieder weg^^
<spatz> Hi, gibt es n Chat in dem Mann Support für den Flashplayer bekommen kann?
<sysdef> weder mann noch frau bekommen afaik von adobe im IRC support
<sysdef> s/en/t/
<spatz> -.- habe ein relativ spezielles Problem und bin nicht sicher, ob es am Flash liegt. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit raus zu bekommen, ob das Problem bekannt ist? Google habe ich schon bequatscht
<fbausch> !frag > spatz 
<kubine> spatz: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<spatz> Also, es geht um ein OnlineAngebot von Rosetta Stone. Dort funktioniert soweit alles tadellos, habe generell eigentlich keine Probleme mit Falsh. Dort im Angebot gibt es eine Möglichkeit über Flash ein Formular aus zu füllen. Dieses Formular lädt nicht.
<spatz> Chrome (nicht Chromium) mit dem aktuellen Flashplayer -> das gleiche Problem
<spatz> Die Seite kann eig auf alles wichtige zugreifen und darf genügend Speicher belegen.
<spatz> Achso, habe natürlich heraus bekommen, wie das Formular funktioniert indem ich den Windowsrechner eines  Freundes nutzte. Windows stellt für mich selbst eigentlich keine Option dar
<spatz> -.-
<spatz> andere Frage ist eigentlich ne Lösung für Ubuntu in Sich, hinsichtlich des Flashplayer-nicht-Aktualisierens??
<apollo13> spatz: flash player nicht verwenden?!
<jokrebel> spatz: Flash nicht benutzen? Wird schon länger empfohlen ;-)
<spatz> alternative : gnash?
<dadrc> Naja, noch gibt es Sicherheitsupdates, also nicht so tragisch. Danach wird mal wohl zusehen müssen, entweder kein Flash oder halt die Pepper-Version benutzen
<spatz> warum ist flash-aid eigentlich nicht mehr erreichbar? Ist das Projekt beendet worden?
<spatz> jemand Erfahrungen mit Loghtspark??
<spatz> Light
<jokrebel> spatz: Was ist flash-aid? Wo hast Du das her? Gibt es einen Link? Ist das ein PPA? …
<dadrc> Gibt keine Flashalternative, die für Produktiveinsatz taugt.
<sysdef> gif ^^
<spatz> das scheint mal ein beliebtes plugin gewesen zu sein, dass einige Probleme gelöst hat. Aber ich konnte es nicht probieren, da auf der Hauptseite vom FF steht, das Addoun wäre vom Autor entfernt worden
<spatz> Addon nich plugin aber...
<jokrebel> spatz: Ein Addon für Firefox, aha. Und das hat was genau mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<spatz> scheint aus der Community gewesen zu sein
<spatz> http://linuxundich.de/de/software/probleme-mit-adobe-flash-in-ubuntu-mittels-flash-aid-losen/
<kubine> Title: Probleme mit Adobe Flash in Ubuntu mittels Flash-Aid lösen | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<spatz> genau das, schade eigentlich
<spatz> "We're sorry Lightspark encountered a yet unsupported Flash-file"
<spatz> ich wäre auch sehr überrascht gewesen, ist doch alles Mist
<apollo13> nein, ist super
<apollo13> flash soll sterben
<spatz> Gibts denn eine Perspektive ohne Flash?
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> natürlich
<apollo13> kein flash ist die perspektive
<jokrebel> !ot > spatz Was aber alles kein Thema für Ubuntu-Support ist.
<kubine> spatz Was aber alles kein Thema für Ubuntu-Support ist.: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<spatz> °^, schon klar Danke
<gerhard> Hi, mir fehlt pty in einer chroot session. Wie löse ich das?
<gerhard> Schreiben des Protokolls nicht möglich, openpty() schlug fehl (/dev/pts nicht eingehangen?)
<sdx23> /dev bindmounten vorm chrooten
<gerhard> sdx23, das geht nicht nachträglöich, ja?
<sdx23> ja.
<gerhard> Danke
<gerhard> script -t 2> upgrade-lucid2precise_step_1.time -a upgrade-lucid2precise_step_1.script
<gerhard> Könnte es sein, dass wegen des fehlenmden pty das nur noch eine leere script Datei erzeugt?
<Soncebos> Nabend
<Soncebos> Ich hab da ein Problem mit einer Wireless Karte und Picuntu (Abart von Ubuntu für ARM Mini-PC)
<Soncebos> Kann mir da jemand ein paar Tips geben?
<koegs> Soncebos: vielleicht jemand in #ubuntu-arm
<Soncebos> ah den channel ibt es auch? Danke für den Tip.
<Soncebos> Schönen Abend noch.
<nevchen_> nabend
<UbuPhillup> hallo nevchen_ 
<fridolin5879> guten abend
<fridolin5879> ich benötige etwas hilfestellung. mein vorhaben ist folgendes: über php möchte ich mit mail eine email versenden. was ich als info benötige ist ein kleiner leitfaden was alles benötigt wird. da ich mutt bereits installiert habe wär es nicht verkehrt wenn ich die mails darüber versenden lassen kann. 
<ppq> fridolin5879: hier findest du einen einstieg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mailserver-Einf%C3%BChrung
<UbuPhillup> fridolin5879: http://www.selfphp.info/funktionsreferenz/mail_funktionen/mail.php
<fridolin5879> danke schöne werde ich mir durchlesen und hoffentlich verstehen. mir ist nichts mehr eingefallen nach was ich suchen könnte. thx @ ppq + Ubu
<phooy> nabend
<phoony> r
<phoony> e
<phoony> nabend
<UbuPhillup> abend phoony 
<phoony> ich möchte gern meine windows partition von anfang an mounten (beim booten)  gibs dafür anleitungen ?
<bekks> !mount
<UbuPhillup> phoony: macht er das nicht automatisch? sonst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<ppq> [19:07:41] * kubine hat die Verbindung getrennt (*.net *.split)
<ppq> :(
<phoony> UbuPhillup: passiert nicht automatisch sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen ;-)
<hindert> hallo freunde
<sash__> phoony: Das macht man klassischerweise über die fstab, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab. Hier mal eine Zeile aus meiner fstab mit UUIDS, auch ne Windows-Partition: http://pastebin.com/yAg7YtQY
<hindert> ist der erstangelegte benutzer in ubuntu muss man da was machen oder einen anderen anlegen wegen sicherheit?
<sash__> Du meinst, ob der Benutzer "Adminrechte" hat?
<hindert> ja so ungefähr
<phoony> ich hab adminrechte
<sash_> Der ist auf jeden Fall in der Gruppe, die das machen darf. Kennst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo ?
<hindert> wo dus sagst hab ich grad auf die seite
<sash_> Ein Benutzer, der das alles nicht darf, muss meines Wissens nachträglich angelegt werden. Ist nur die Frage, ob du das willst.
<hindert> der nicht instlalieren darf?
<sash_> Ich denke, du machst dir Sorgen, dass der erstangelegte User ähnlich wie der Default User in Windows XP alles mit Adminrechten macht?
<hindert> ja ich denke da aber an windows 7
<sash_> Ja, das ist ein bisschen vergleichbar. Du musst halt nur noch dein Passwort eingeben.
<sash_> Wenn du einen weiteren User haben willst, der gar nichts diesbezüglich darf, musst du den erst anlegen.
<hindert> muss man das?
<sash_> Brauchst du den für eine weitere Person, die an dem Rechner arbeitet, oder arbeitest nur du daran?
<hindert> nur ich arbeite daran normalerweise 
<phoony> ich bin allein benutzer des systems und will einfach nur zugriff auf meine win7 ohne jedesmal das pw eingeben zu müssen also gleich vom start an
<sash_> Dann brauchst du normalerweise keinen zusätzlichen Benutzer. Alle normalen Sachen, die du am System machst (Surfen, Office, usw.) werden mit Userrechten ausgeführt. Nur für administrative Aufgaben wirst du nach dem Passwort gefragt und führst die dann mit erhöhten Rechten aus. Und das ist ok so.
<sash_> phoony: Lies doch das, was ich dir geschickt habe.
<hindert> $aftpresse
<hindert> $ zeichen
<sash_> hindert: Hmm?
<hindert> sozialstaatsprinzip
<clempe> guten abend! hat jemand erfahrung mit i8kmon lüftersteuerung?
<bekks> BEstimmt.
<bekks> Frag doch einfach, was du wirklich wissen möchtest :)
<clempe> also i habe jetz mal i8kmon -a -d gestartet aber von der "automatischen" reguelung spühre ich eher nichts da der lüftre eigentlich die ganze ausgeschlaten ist, nichmal bei 65 °C  wird gekühlt
<alps> 65°C sind ja auch nicht viel
<bekks> Ja, das kann daran liegen, dass i8k völlig kaputt ist. :)
<clempe> wie kann er kaputt sein wen ich ihn erst installiert habe :P
<bekks> Das Modul an sich ist völlig im Eimer. Es tut nur im Ausnahmefall das, was der Benutzer möchte.
<bekks> Die beste Entscheidung ist, es nicht zu nutzen.
<clempe> aber ich habe auch keine lust das mein lüfter immer auf höchster stufe läuft :/
<clempe> gibt es alternativen?
<bekks> Es gibt temperaturgeregelte Lüfter, die das alleine machen.
<bekks> Oder regelbare Lüfter an sich.
<clempe> jo scheint aber unter ubuntu nicht der fall zu sein da mein Lüfter immer auf max. geschwindigkeit läuft
<bekks> Ich rede von einem regelbaren Lüfter. Der hat einen Regler. :P
<RedNifre> Hmpf. Nichts funktioniert.
<bekks> Da kann man dran drehen und so :)
<RedNifre> Kann ich ein Script schreiben, das in die Unity-Bar ablegen, mit einem von mir gewählten Icon?
<RedNifre> (Also nur falls keiner ne einfachere Methode kennt, ein Browser-Lesezeichen in der Unity-Bar abzulegen)
<clempe> jaja ^^, spaß bei seite - kann mir jetz wer ernsthaft weiterhelfen wie ich das teil vernünftig zum laufen bringe?
<alps> das war kein spass
<bekks> NEin, weil das Ding hoffnungslos kaputt ist.
<alps> möcht ich mal behaupten
<bekks> Das war auch kein Spass von mir. :)
<alps> clempe: desktop oder laptop?
<clempe> laptop
<alps> und was für einen?
<alps> bei meinem thinkpad benutz ich z.B. thinkfan
<alps> http://thinkwiki.de/Thinkfan
<clempe> ich hab eine Dell inspirion 7520, soweit ich weiß ist nur 1 lüfter eingebaut (der von der grafikkarte)
<alps> mach dich mal mit lm-sensors vertraut und dann gehts hier weiter...
<alps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lüftersteuerung
<clempe> ist schon installiert 
<alps> naja wenn du die werte sicher auslesen kannst dann probier doch mal fancontrol?
<clempe> werd ich jetz mal probiern thx
<clempe> sollte ich dazu i8kmon deinstallieren?
<RedNifre> Ich probier's jetzt mal über diese .desktop-Dateien. Wo liegen denn die ganzen Icons?
<koegs> RedNifre: /usr/share/icons/
<alps> clempe: scheint ja eh nicht zu funktionieren. ist dann wohl deine entscheidung? ich würd grundsätzlich jedes paket entfernen das ich nicht brauche.
<RedNifre> danke!
<RedNifre> Puh. Habe jetzt chrome.desktop nach ~/.local/blabla kopiert, das icon geändert und chromium mein Bookmark als Startparameter mitgegeben. Das konnte ich dann im Dash finden und in die UnityBar ziehen. Funktioniert, ist aber arg seltsam.
<RedNifre> Naja, für heute ist das gut genug. Ich mach Schluss, gute Nacht :)
<alps> naja erfolg :)
<alps> erstmal
<alps> gn8
<clempe> nach wer da der mir mit der lüftersteuerung weiterhelfen kann?
<jokrebel> clempe: Frag einfach Deine Frage und liefere zB. Fehlermeldungen. Wenn einer was dazu weis, wird er sich früher oder später (es ließt nicht immer jeder sofort) melden.
<jokrebel> clempe: Damit es Dir einstweilen nicht langweilig wird hier was zum lesen. Vielleicht findest Du da ja schon Antworten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung
<alps> den link hab ich schonaml geschickt
<alps> *mal
<jokrebel> alps: Und den hatte er auch schon glesen? …Doppelt hält besser
<clempe> Habe jetzt die lm sensors neu eingerichtet jedoch sagt pwmconfig das kein "pwm-capable sensor modules installed". mit sensors wird die temperatur anzeigt. also habe ich jetzt keine chance mit fancontrol?
<beaver74> clempe, gibt es einen guten Grund die Steuerung dem OS zu überlassen und nicht dem Mainboard selber?
<clempe> beaver74: ja weil der lüfter dauernd auf max. speed läuft obwohl der wärmste core nur 50 °C hat
<beaver74> clempe, und das lässt sich im BIOS nicht einstellen?
<clempe> nope
<beaver74> ok, das ist schade
<clempe> beaver74: fidne ich auch^^ weil es nervt die temperaturen der kerne is zwischen 43 und 49 aber lüfter läuft trotzde auf max speed -.-'
<beaver74> clempe, kenne das Problem .. handelt es sich dabei um einen normalen aktuellen Desktoprechner?
<clempe> nein ich habe ein Notebook Dell Inspiron 7520 mit hybrid grafikkarten wobei ich aber die externe immer abschalte
<clempe> mit switcheroo
<brainwash> clempe, kann der lüfter überhaupt via sofware gesteuert werden oder wird das nicht etwa durch den hersteller unterbunden?
<clempe> brainwash: also i habe zuerst i8kmon installiert gehabt da kann man den manuell steuern.
<beaver74> clempe, das neuste BIOS wird verwendet?
<brainwash> clempe, also wäre eine skript-gesteuerte lösung wohl denkbar, wenn das automatische steuern nicht den gewünschten effekt erzielt
<clempe> beaver74: ja ist installiert
<clempe> brainwash: ich bin ja auf der suche na einer lösung...
<jokrebel> Der Lüfter läuft ggf. auch nicht wegen der CPU sondern wegen der GPU hoch.
<jokrebel> Nur weil die Kerne bei 50 Grad sind heißt das nicht, dass nich vielleicht die Grafikkarte oder auch HDD kühlung braucht.
<clempe> jokrebel: kan nicht der fall sein da die diskrete GPU mit switcheroo ausgeschalten wurde
<jokrebel> clempe: Und warum genau sollte da die 2te GPU nicht auch zu warm werden können?
<bekks> Die wird nicht stromlos geschaltet.
<clempe> jokrebel: weil die grafikarte im cpu drin ist
<clempe> bekks: und heißt was?
<jokrebel> ach
<clempe> jokrebel: woher sollte auch das OS es merken das die cpu interne gpu zu heiß wird wen nur sensoren für die cpus und die diskrete gpu vorhanden sind?
<jokrebel> clempe: Meinst Du vielleicht http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrierter_Grafikprozessor ? Das ist dann "onboard" aber _nicht_ in der CPU.
<jokrebel> clempe: Nur weil kein Sensor vorhanden oder auslesbar ist heißt doch nicht dass es nicht zu warm sein kann.
<clempe> http://www.notebookcheck.com/Intel-Core-i7-3612QM-Notebook-Prozessor.70754.0.html hier ist sie cpu integriert aber das hilft mir trotzdem nicht bei meinen problem!
<brainwash> clempe, wenn du die Temperatur auslesen und den Lüfter manuell steuern kannst, müsstest du dich mit einer Skript-Programmiersprache auseinandersetzen, um den Ablauf zu automatisieren
<brainwash> clempe, falls im Internet keine fertige Lösung zu finden ist
<clempe> brainwash: ja ich werd mich mal auf die suche machen, wollte hier ja nur nachfragen ob jemand schon eine lösung gefunden hat, und nicht sinnlosse kommentare erhalten! na dan schönen abend noch
<ebuneccar> guten abend zusammen wer hat erfahrungen mit einem pdf bearbeitungsprogramm um zwischen den zeilen oder rand notizen zu machen ungeschützter pdf datei
<alps> ich hab keine erfahrung, aber evince soll das wohl können. siehe > kommentare
<alps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evince
<ebuneccar> danke mal schauen
<bekks> acrobat reader.
<bekks> Okular kann das iirc auch.
<brainwash> Xournal wäre noch eine option
<ppq> ebuneccar: xournal ist definitiv die beste option
<ppq> vor allem, wenn man ein grafiktablett hat
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-12
<emi> hallo!
<emi> meine wiedergabelautstärke funktioniert nicht
<emi> kann mir jemand helfen?
<emi> gestern nacht ging sie noch
<emi> als ich meinen laptop hochgefahren habe, dann nicht mehr
<emi> funktioniert nur mit kabelanschluss
<sash_> emi: Drück 2 mal auf den Mute-Knopf.
<emi> danke!!!!!!!!!!!
<mint> nachdem das system laeuft, macht es da sinn eine /usr partition anzulegen
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Weil es dann zu spät dafür ist.
<mint> wird die automatisch erkann
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Selbstverständlich nicht.
<bekks> Hast du dein System gerade installiert, von der Livecd mit der du unterwegs bist?
<mint> okay, wie kann ich dann die root vergoessern
<jokrebel> warum sollte man eine separate /usr-Partition wollen?
<mint> ne, das ist schon installiert
<bekks> jokrebel: Weil man das üblicherweise früher so getan hat. :)
<mint> weil ich die root part. nicht mehr vergroesern kann 
<bekks> jokrebel: Dadurch, und durch einige andere Tricks kriegt man / auf weit unter 1GB.
<mint> alles ext4
<bekks> mint: Dann musst du aufräumen.
<bekks> Du baust ja auch kein neues Zimmer an, wenn du soviele Klamotten auf den Boden geschmissen hast, dass du den Boden nicht mehr siehst.
<mint> ich habe schon die home verkleinert, die swap entfernt, so dass ich root ein wenig vergroessern konnte
<bekks> Räum auf, anstatt da rumzuhantieren. :)
<mint> nun ist am ende noch 15gb frei, 
<bekks> Reicht doch.
<jokrebel> bekks: Ob ich jetzt das auf andere Partitionen teilweise auslagere oder gleich alles in / lasse macht doch für den Gesamtbedarf keinen unterschied. ¿
<mint> ja, aber es kann nur die home vergroessert werden
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja, richtig.
<bekks> mint: Dann räum auf.
<mint> howto
<mint> ich habe chon aufgeraeumt..
<mint> schon
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "df -h", in einem Pastebin bitte?
<jokrebel> mint: Root wirst Du nur per LiveCD vergrößert bekommen.
<bekks> jokrebel: Da ist er ja gerade.
<mint> http://paste2.org/CwWWyUPy
<kubine> Title: Paste2.org - Viewing Paste CwWWyUPy (at paste2.org)
<mint> ich nuntye ja eine live cd, aber wenn nach /  gleich die /home kommt und dann erst der freie speicher, so kann dieser nicht der / partiton yu gute kommen 
<bekks> Was ist sda5 und sda6 ?
<mint> ext4
<bekks> Welche Dateisysteme sind da drin? / und /home?
<mint> ja
<bekks> Und wenn man freien Platz verschiebt, kann der allen zu Gute kommen.
<mint> und wie verschiebe ich den
<bekks> Mit gparted.
<mint> mit gparted geht das nicht
<bekks> Und wieso reichen Dir 15GB nicht aus?
<mint> es waren vorher 7
<bekks> 7GB frei reichen immer noch.
<bekks> Oder war dein / insgesamt 7GB gross?
<mint> ja
<mint> der rest war in home
<bekks> "ja" als Antwort auf eine Oder-Frage ist sinnlos.
<bekks> Wie gross war dein / vorher und wie gross war dein /home vorher?
<mint> also, / war 7gb  und /home war 65gb, wobei ich merke gerade das ich die home nicht mehr gemountet bekomme... hat es was damit zu tun, da ich die swap entfern habe und hinter die home gelegt habe...
<bekks> Wieso bekommst du sie nicht mehr gemounted?
<mint> gute Frage...
<bekks> Du bekommst doch irgendeine Meldung...
<bekks> Egal.
<hans> hi
<hans> bei mir friert ubuntu regelmäßig ein
<hans> was kann ich tun?
<k1l> erstmal gucken wo das problem liegt. schau mal in die .xsession-errors im /home verzeichnis und die syslog und dmesg in /var/log/ nachdem das sytem eingefrohren ist
<hans> wie seh ich denn die versteckten dateien im nautilus?
<k1l> strgh+h drücken
<hans> ich kann mit den texten dort nichts anfangen - etwas kryptisch ...
<k1l> dann lad sie hoch auf einen pastebin und zeig den link hier
<k1l> und beschreib mal dein problem genauer, wann das aufrtitt, was auftritt, etc.
<hans> http://pastebin.com/sasXgz8a http://pastebin.com/6K3ckFbH
<kubine> Title: xsession-error - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<hans> bildschirm friert ein, kann mauszeiger nicht mehr bewegen und wenn ton an ist, wiederholt er sich alle 0,5 sek, kann mit strg+alt+rücktaste xserver nicht neu starten, oder strg+alt+f1 zu anderen screens wechseln, nur noch stecker ziehn hilft, tritt alle paar stunden auf ...
<hans> (kein problem mit freezes unter windows)
<bekks> Das sieht nach dmesg aus, nicht nach der xsession-errors
<bekks> Stack traces beim Booten, nicht gut.
<hans> das sind beide logs ... also dmesg und xsession
<k1l> hans: das xserver abschiessen mit sysreq backspace ist eh abgestellt seit ner zeit
<k1l> und wenn es dazwischen neugebootet wurde, dann ist die alte dmesg.0 oder dmesg.1 interessant
<hans> http://pastebin.com/HXaXedMV
<kubine> Title: dmesg.0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<hans> http://pastebin.com/u339sjaN
<kubine> Title: dmesg.1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<hans> evtl. friert mein rechner während dem chat wieder ein ...
<hans> hmm.. noch irgendwelche tipps zu den freezes?
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich unter kubuntu bluetooth richtig zum laufen bekomme? wenn ich unter "Einstellungen --> Systemeinstellungen --> Bluetooth" gucke, wird mir mein Adapter nicht angezeigt...
<maze-m> ah, geht schon....
<UbuPhillup> maze-m: okey
<gerhard_> Hi, ich habe von 10.04 auf 12.04 upgegraded. Nun zeigt kmail2 nicht alle Mails an, die ich unter Einstellungen> Kmail einrichten... > Zugänge>Empfang> hinzufügen mit ~/Mail (maildir) angegeben hatte. Die Migration brach zuvor mit einem Fehler ab.
<gerhard_> Gibt es da eine Fortschrittsanzeige für den Import?
<Guest35793> exit
<Guest35793> exit
<olli_> kann mir jemand helfen? beim hinzufügen von samba shares bekomme ich immer diese meldung: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID
<peter____> Guten Tag
<Soncebos> Nabend
<Soncebos> Ich brauch mal Hilfe bei der INbetriebnahme eines Wifi Adapters
<Soncebos> Könnte mit da jemand bitte mal helfen?
<peter____> Welcher ist es denn?
<Soncebos> Ein Fritz Stick N
<Soncebos> Die Ubuntu Seite habe ich schon durchgearbeitet
<Soncebos> Den Treiber carl9170 und die Firmware installiert.
<peter____> Und der Stick wird nicht gefunden?
<Soncebos> lsusb zeigt den Stick an.
<Soncebos> iwconfig sagt wlan1
<Soncebos> also die Parameter von Hand in /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen
<Soncebos> Ich weiß nicht wo ich jetzt ansetzten könnte.
<peter____> vielleicht den network damon neu starten
<peter____> mehr fällt mir gerade auch nicht dazu ein, sorry
<Soncebos> "/etc/init.d/network restart" ?
<peter____> ja
<Soncebos> Jemand anders noch eine Idee?
<Soncebos> oder hat jemand einen Link parat, wo ich nachlesen kann?
<dime2k12> Schönen Sonntag Abend
<dime2k12> hat irgendjemand eine idee woran es liegen kann, dass mein Gamepad anders erkannt wird wenn ich xinit als nicht root starte?
<dime2k12> wenn ich xbmc als über xinit starte erkennt er ihn mit 4 Achsen und 1 Hat und als nicht root mit 6 Achsen und 0 Hat
<dime2k12> dadurch funktioniert das drehkreuz nicht mehr und das Gerät ist sinnlos
<Minipluto> dime2k12: keine Ahnung aber man kann das Mapping afaik auch ändern, z.B. mit jstest-gtk
<dime2k12> naja, ist ist weniger das mapping
<dime2k12> bzw wenn doch müsste es ja einen Grund haben, dass root ein anderes Mapping hat
<dime2k12> ich habe nur ubuntu server installation ohne window oder desktopmanager
<dime2k12> Xorg Treiber Alsa
<dime2k12> und verzweifle noch
<stephan_> hallo zusammen
<stephan_> ich habe ein problem mit empathy und dem facebook chat. wenn ich mich anmelden will bekomme ich immer die meldung "facebook konto benötigt eine authorisierung"
<stephan_> weiß jemand rat?
<imox> ich habe mit sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb versucht den auf meiner zweiten hdd zu installieren. Ich habe zwar einen grub bootloader aber son komischen ^^ wie kann ich denn den ganz normalen grub bootloader installieren 
<imox> also ich muss halt selber irgendwas eingeben soll aber einfach den gleichen haben ^^
<stephan_> imox, was heißt denn "komisch"
<dadrc> stephan_, welche Ubuntuversion?
<dadrc> Und: Sagt ~/.xsession-errors mehr zu dem Fehler?
<imox> ich habe keine Auswahl von welchem kernel ich booten will sondern nur ne Shell 
<stephan_> dadrc, 13.04
<dadrc> Frische Installation? 
<imox> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xurd2p_minimal-bash-like-line-editing-is-supported-for-the-first-word-tab-lists-possible-command-completion_tech#.UY_dupVDuKI
<kubine> Title: Minimal BASH-Like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completion. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions. - Dailymotion-Video (at www.dailymotion.com)
<imox> so wie in dem video hier ^^
<stephan_> dadrc, jep, ich guck mal eben in die xsession-errors
<stephan_> dadrc, da steht nichts wirklich relevantes drin
<dadrc> imox, hat das "--root-directory=/mnt" da einen tieferen Sinn? Damit versucht grub dann, seine Config aus /mnt/etc/default/grub zu holen, was wahrscheinlich schief geht.
<imox> ahhh ok dann fehlt das wahrscheinlich noch ^^
<dadrc> stephan_, empathy hat 'nen Debugger, da kannst du noch mal in den Logs guckne
<dadrc> Starten mit `empathy-debugger`
<dadrc> War zumindest mal so
<TRTukz> ubuntuone-installer: Das gewählte Verzeichnis "/home/sven/Musik" ist nicht gültig. BIttew wählen Sie einen Ordner aus Ihrem "/home/sven", der sich nicht mit einem existierenden Ordner in ihrer CLoud überschneidet.
<TRTukz> lol
<TRTukz> kann man nur dateien aus dem homeverzeichnis hochladen?
<TRTukz> denn /home/sven/Musik ist ein symlink zu /daten/Musik
<TRTukz> und ubuntuone-installer hat sich aufgehängt :D
<IRCanonym> das sicherste betriebssystem könnte es ubuntu heissen?
<ekaF> sicher ist, dass nichts sicher ist
<IRCanonym> das ist mir letztendlich egal wichtig ist was bei rum kommt
<TRTukz> das sicherste betriebssystem ist ein betriebssystem das nur aus "NOP" besteht
<TRTukz> und den pozessor anhält
<TRTukz> *prozessor
<IRCanonym> hm
<IRCanonym> pc-bsd?
<IRCanonym> viele benutzen ja arch warum? ist es sicherer als ubuntu?
<jokrebel> Bitte alles weitere in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<koegs> !ot > IRCanonym 
<kubine> IRCanonym: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<IRCanonym> bleib mal ganz ruhig sabine was los?
<Alexa> Brauche Hilfe. Wenn man studiert, und erst in erste Jahr ist, wie sagt man das? Ich bin in erste Jahr? oder, ich bin erste Jahr?
<Alexa> oder, Ich bin im ersten Jahr an der Uni?
<dadrc> Alexa, alles, was nicht direkt mit Ubuntusupport zu tun hat, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<hans> hi
<hans> bei mir friert ubuntu regelmäßig ein - kann ich kaum eine stunde benutzen bis zum nächsten freeze ... :(
<hans> habe heute mittag schon dmesg und xsession logfiles gepostet, aber mir konnte nicht weitergeholfen werden ...
<hans> hat vielleicht jemand noch ein paar tipps, wie ich ubuntu nutzen kann ohne ständige freezes?
<Longbottom> hans: 
<Longbottom> hans: Hast du schon mal den Hauptspeicher getestet? Geht eine Live-CD problemlos, oder freezed die auch? Für mich klingt das nach einem Hardware-Problem.
<hans> Longbottom: nein, noch nicht. werde ich aber nachholen. thx
<hans> muss ich bei der ubuntu-cd da irgendeine taste drücken, weil die bootet ja immer direkt in die oberfläche ohne auswahl zu memtest . ... :(
<dadrc> Memtest kannst du auch mit deiner installierten Version machen
<Longbottom> hans: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/memtest
<kubine> Title: memtest › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ebuneccar> guten abend ich habe ein probleme beim abspielen einer videodatei übers internet ladet der computer alle paar minuten und zwar obwohl der download schon zu ende gedownloadet hat mein pc ist:AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ × 2  mit 3 gb ram und browser ist google chrom 
<ebuneccar> 32bit
<ebuneccar> wisst ihr vielleicht woran es sein könnte oder sollte ich die 64 bit installieren
<dadrc> 64 Bit werden da nichts bringen.
<user82> ebuneccar, verstehe ich das problem richtig dass du eine videodatei geladen hast komplett und danach immernoch netzwerk traffic ist?
<user82> oder war das anders gemeint
<ebuneccar> ich weiß nicht ob es netzwerk traffik ist oder was anderes ich bekomme immer dieses ladebaken obwohl es schon zu ende gedownloadet hat
<ebuneccar> also dieses kreischen was sich dreht
<user82> achso. du hast quasi ein video in youtube(etc) wo der ladebalken fertig ist aber es unterbricht um nachzuladen
<bekks> Da hilft eine schnellere Internetverbindung.
<ebuneccar> genau
<user82> dann wär meine erste antwort: der ladebalken ist falsch ;)
<ebuneccar> noch schneller 
<ebuneccar> wie beseitige ich das problemchen
<bekks> ebuneccar: Das liegt mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit daran, dass der Server dir das Video nicht schnell genug schicken kann. Also musst du immer wieder nachladen.
<user82> das ist vermutlich ein problem von: der website wo du schaust, deiner internetverbindung, deinem browser. letzteres kannst du mal mit firefox probieren aber mehr kann dir vermutlich hier keienr sagen
<ebuneccar> user 82 das kann nicht sein weil ich es mit windows dieses problem nicht habe
<ebuneccar> mein iintrnetverbindung: http://www.speed.io/graphic.php?pic=http://speed.io/pics/7335/2559/speed.io.png)
<kubine> Title: speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest (at www.speed.io)
<user82> ebuneccar, es ist sonntag abend und sowohl in europa als auch usa eine gute zeit um am pc zu sitzen...kann auch einfach sein dass die website überlastet ist. oder kannst du in der sekunde windows starten und das selbe video flüssig guggn?
<user82> und dein internet ist sehr schnell, ja. das kann es nicht sein
<ebuneccar> ich war kurz am telefon sorry. mit windows hab ich das probleme nie egal zu  welcher zeit und mit ubuntu 12.04 immer auch egla zur welcher zeit das liegt definitiv an etwas anderem... ich dachte vielleicht an den arbeitsspeicher aber das ist es auch nicht weil selbst nach einer neustart macht es die gleichen probleme
<saddy> nabend :) Kleine Frage: Wird bei der Ubuntu 13.04 Live DVD ein anderer grakatreiber als beim installierten System benutzt? 
<dime2k12> hat jemand eine idee warum xinit als nicht root das joydev modul lädt und sonst nicht?
<dime2k12> das gamepad funktioniert besser als root wenn er kein joydev lädt
<dime2k12> allerdings funktioniert das gamepad nicht wenn ich joydev entferne als nicht root ( als root funktioniert es wunderbar )
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-05
<debian_lover> ist dies auch der channel für ubuntu-GNOME?
<blingbling> Hi Leute, hoffentlich kann mir der ein oder die andere bei eine preseed-Problem helfen: Der client zieht sich zwar kernel und ramdisk, aber nicht die config (preseed). Ich benutze gpxe (http://pastebin.com/4rH1hdGG) und habe den Rest von hier (http://www.gtkdb.de/index_34_2515.html) übernommen. Any Ideas?
<kubine> Title: LABEL net32u MENU LABEL Unattended Install (32bit) KERNEL - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<blingbling> ping
<ansgar1307> Hallo, hat wer eine Idee, warum bogofilter meinen Prozessor sehr stark auslastet und claws-mail sich aufhängt, wenn der Filter aktiviert ist?
<doev> Ich versuche nach dieser Anleitung Portknocking zu konfigurieren. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortKnocking es functioniert, wenn ich statt des Parameter %IP% (siehe example 1) eine feste IP wähle. Was ist falsch an %IP% ?
<kubine> Title: PortKnocking - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<doev> ok, nach einem restart geht es jetzt
<ShiroNeko> hallo, gibt es ein grafisches tool das mir die festplattentemperatur anzeigt?
<ShiroNeko> hddtemp funktioniert shcon gut, hätte nur gern noch ein grafischen verlauf
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, psensor müsste das können
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: danke, leider nur die temp der 4 CPU Cores. Dabei ist es nicht mal ein extem ausgefallenes oder spezielles board. P35 Chipsatz und Intel Q6600. und nur onboard SATA wird verwendet.
<ShiroNeko> per smart komme ich an die temperaturen
<dadrc> hmjo, psensors zeigt nur Daten von lm-sensors an
<ShiroNeko> troztdem gut, weil auch für die CPU temp hab ich ein tool in der art gesucht
<Rochvellon> hm, wie erreiche ich, dass bei einem s2r usb nicht mehr mit strom versorgt wird?
<dadrc> Erste Option: BIOS
<Rochvellon> also wakeup usb ist deaktiviert
<dadrc> Bei neueren Laptops gibt's oft noch die Option, auch im Standby Geräte über USB zu laden
<dadrc> Hat deiner sowas?
<Rochvellon> hm, müsste ich mal schauen. jedoch hatte ich das auch bei einem älteren MB mit 13.04, wo ich das unter linux ausschaltete. nach update auf 13.10 war die einstellung entweder wirkungslos oder wieder geändert. wobei ich jetzt nicht großartig danach schaute. und kurz vorm update auf 14.04 wechselte ich erst das mb.
<Rochvellon> hm, mit acpitool -w wird zumindest nichts gelistet
<blingbling> .
<blingbling> jemand da?
<LetoThe2nd> nee du.
<blingbling> LetoThe2nd: Dann is ja gut - Ich habe nämlich schon vor ein paar Stunden 'ne Frage gestellt, aber nichts rührte sich. Hatte den eindruck, dass sonst hier auch mehr Traffic ist.
<LetoThe2nd> blingbling: naja, kommt halt drauf an. aber ich hab gerade mal zurückgeschaut, und bei dem thema wird die luft halt einfach etwas duenn (ich koentte nix dazu sagen)
<blingbling> LetoThe2nd: OK.
<|Frodo|> hallo! (wie) ist es möglich, anstatt des einfachen updates von firefox 28 auf FF29, sowohl den alten FF28, als auch den neuen FF29 installiert zu haben?   --  ich möchte den FF29 so gut es geht an das alte aussehen/bedienung anpassen und benötige daher den FF28 voerläufig noch als vorlage.
<jokrebel> Screenshots von den entsprechenden Einstellungen machen?
<deem> blingbling: hast du denn ne fehlermeldung im installer oder startet er einach den manuellen installer?
<koegs> |Frodo|: https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-28.0-SSL&os=linux&lang=de
<koegs> https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-29.0-SSL&os=linux&lang=de
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: es geht nicht nur um simple screenshots, sondern einen (weiterhin) funktionsfähigen FF28, sodaß ich auchkontextmenüs und das verhalten vergleichen kann.
<koegs> dann musst du aber noch mit den Profilen gucken, welches in ~/.mozilla liegt
<blingbling> deem: Er kommt mit den üblichen Fragen, wie bei der manuellen Installation, also Language, Keyoard Layout etc. Im Log des Webservers für den preseed findet sich kein Zugriff. Eine Fehlermeldung à la 'config  nicht gefunden' oder 'fehler in config' erscheint nicht oder verschwindet so schnell, dass man es nicht mitbekommt.
<deem> blingbling: auf tty4 sollten eigentlich alle meldungen während der installation erscheinen. deine pxe config sieht so weit richtig aus
<blingbling> deem: OK. werde mal auf tty4 umschalten - Moment.
<deem> blingbling: nicht wundern, wenn ich nicht antworte. ich gehe eben was essen. ich schaue gleich nochmal rein
<blingbling> deem: 2 messages: DEBUG - resolver (libc6-udeb): package doesn't exist (ignored) + INFO: Menu item 'localchooser' selected
<deem> vielleicht kann aber auch jemand anderes in der zwischenzeit helfen
<blingbling> deem: einen guten ... ;)
<geser> blingbling: nur so eine wilde Idee (bevor ich ebenfalls erstmal weg bin): kriegt der Installer "avocado" aufgelöst? sprich: hat der Resolver die Information welche Domains er durchprobieren soll?
<|Frodo|> koegs: (sorry, war kurz afk) ja, ne manuelle installation aus externer quelle. wie man es auch sbspw. unter win machen würde. aber irgendwie  das FF28- und das FF29-paket in apt behalten, das geht wohl auch mit ricks nicht, oder?
<blingbling> geser: werde ich mal testen - Danke für den Hinweis.
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Ungeprüft, da ich Firefox nicht nutze: http://www.heise.de/download/classic-theme-restorer-customize-australis-1194352.html
<kubine> Title: Classic Theme Restorer (Customize Australis) - Download - heise online (at www.heise.de)
<blingbling> deem,geser: Also unter tty3 leasst sich nachvollziehen, dass der Client keine IP hat. 'dhclient eth0' holt jedoch erfolgreich eine, wodurch dann auch der hostname auflösbar wird.
<deem> blingbling: dann hast du ja dein problem gefunden :)
<blingbling> deem:?
<ansgar1307> Hallo. Ich lasse mir via ssmtp Mails von meinem System schicken. Leider bekommt die noch wer anders als ich, mit ähnlicher Mail-Adresse. Wie lässt sich das beheben?
<k1l> hast du irgendeinen typo in einer config?
<ansgar1307> k1l: Eigentlich nicht. Ich hab auch schon nachgeschaut :D
<ansgar1307> Das war auch nur bei den Mails, die in meinem Namen, also nicht von root geschickt wurden
<ansgar1307> So liest sich zumindest die Mail des armen Menschens, der sich nach etlichen Mails dann doch mal meldet :D
<ansgar1307> Ich kann die aber auch gerne mal ins pastebin packen :)
<ansgar1307> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418652/
<kubine> Title: Falsche ssmtp-Adresse? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ansgar1307> Das Passwort ist natürlich in der eigentlichen Datei vorhanden
<blingbling> deem: ping
<debian_lover> Was nutzt Ihr evolution oder thunderbird?
<debian_lover> was ist denn besser?
<debian_lover> bin gerade unter ubuntu gnome drin!
<bullgard4> Wenn Du GNOME nutzt, dann ist Evolution Deine erste Wahl. Ich benutze es seit 6 Jahren zur vollen Zufriedenheit
<bullgard4> Es ist zuverlässig und das meistgenutzte E-Mail-Programmin der Linuxwelt.
<bullgard4> Ich kann mir ein Urteil erlauben, denn ich benutze auch manchmal Thunderbird.
<jokrebel> ...offtopic ists trotzdem ;-)
<ebuneccar> hallo zusammen welches programm ist gut für laien um webseiten zu erstellen
<mgolisch> ebuneccar:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webeditoren
<kubine> Title: Webeditoren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ebuneccar> ja aber welche ist das anfängerfreundlichste nach eurer  erfahrung
<mgolisch> ka hab sowas nie benutzt
<PBeck> ebuneccar: meinst ist es vom ergebnis besser ohne einen spezielle editor zu beginnen und html / css von grundauf zu lernen
<mgolisch> selfhtml ftw
<mgolisch> ich weiss das wir bei uns auf der arbeit den kompozer haben, aber find das ding grausam
<Keepoer> ist es heutzutage nicht sinnvoller, den Leuten irgendein CMS/Blogdings in die Hand zu geben?!
<Keepoer> Themes gibts doch wie Sand am Meer
<Keepoer> und nach meiner Erfahrung tauschen 99% aller Nutzer eh nur das Headerfoto aus
<_moep_> nanoblogger ist toll
<_moep_> ohne phpmist
<Keepoer> der Link der ersten Beispielseite auf sourceforge führt zu einer 404-Seite eines Wordpress-Blogs :-D
<Keepoer> kannte ich aber bisher noch nicht
<Keepoer> vielen Dank für den Tip
<PBeck> Keepoer: wenn nur inhalte interessant sind, würde ich nichtmal viel selbst hosten
<Rochvellon> kennt sich jemand mit bash-scripten aus? bekomme bei "/sys/bus/usb/devices$ for device in $(ls /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/product); do echo $device;cat $device;done" nur fehlermeldungen ala "Syntaxfehler bei do". desweiteren scheint auch die Pfadangabe nicht korrekt zu sein, denn er findet kein verzeichnis namens "$"
<mgolisch> Rochvellon: bei mir geht das
<Rochvellon> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7400962/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mgolisch> Rochvellon: komisch
<Robert_Zenz> Rochvellon, geht doch einfacher (zumindest mit Bash): for device in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/product; do echo $device; cat $device; done
<Rochvellon> Robert_Zenz: danke, das hat bei mir funktioniert
<Longbottom> Rochvellon: Lass mal das /sys/bus/usb/devices$ weg, das ist wohl ein Prompt, den du mit kopiert hast. Aber allgemein solltest du keine bash-Befehle eingeben, die von einer unbekannten Quelle kommen, und du nicht verstehst.
<bekks> Rochvellon: Was hast du da eigentlich vor? :)
<mgolisch> lsusb in bash programmieren :)
<Rochvellon> bekks: ich möchte meine maus gerne auch im s2r den strom abdrehen :D
<bekks> mgolisch: Ja :)
<bekks> Rochvellon: Dann ist eigentlich lsusb was Du suchst.
<Rochvellon> bekks: da wird mir leider nicht die maus angezeigt :)
<bekks> Was sie unter /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/product dann ja auch nicht wird.
<Rochvellon> bekks: zumindest bekomme ich mit dem script noch das gerät "G3", was unter lsusb mir nicht angezeigt wird
<Rochvellon> und das ist auch die maus, bekks :)
<Rochvellon> bzw. unter dem entsprechenden port wird mir bei lsusb kein name angezeigt
<Rochvellon> und ja, es war ein teil des prompts, den ich mitkopierte *schäm*
<David1977_> N'abend zusammen....
<Shadow_2xx> Abend David1977_
<David1977_> Ich wollte gerade von 13.10 auf 14.04 updaten. Dabei scheint ein Fehler aufgetreten zu sein. Ich bekam diie Fehlermeldung, dass einige Updates nicht installiert werden konnten. Was genau da passiert ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht am Rechner gesessen habe.
<David1977_> Zumindest stimmt jetzt nicht mehr viel hier ;)
<k1l> platte voll?
<David1977_> Ich mache gerade "sudo apt-get install -f"...mal schauen wohin das führt
<David1977_> k1l: nein, das ist nicht der Fall. Platz ist genug
<David1977_> Wenn ich mir das hier aber alles so anschaue, sind die Grafiktreiber auchnicht sauber installiert worden
<David1977_> Auf jeden Fall bin ich aber schon mal online ;)...das und die Hilfe hier, wird bestimmt die Sache wieder richten. Kann nur sein, dass ich euch noch ein paar Minuten auf den Senkel gehe ;)
<David1977_> so...muss jetzt erstmal einen reboot machen. Melde mich gleich wieder (hoffentlich)
<20WAABJY9> So, da bin ich wieder
<20WAABJY9> Scheint soweit alles im Lot zu sein
<Rochvellon> hrm, jemand eine idee, wie ich den usb-port auch im s2r ausschalten kann?
<20WAABJY9> Nur stimmt mein nick nicht mehr ;)
<Shadow_2xx> Rochvellon wieso willst du den USB Port abschalten ?
<Rochvellon> Shadow_2xx: weil sonst die maus im s2r blinkt :)
<David1977> Ich habe aber beim Bootvorgang eine Fehlermeldung bekommen, dass eine Festplatte "UUID....irgendwas" nicht bereit ist. Abgesehen davon, dass ich die UUID nicht notiert habe, kann ich irgendwie rausfinden um welche sich das handelt? Also jetzt im laufenden Betrieb?
<k1l> David1977: "dmesg"
<David1977> Ich gebe euch das mal....http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401236/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<David1977> Ich denke, ihr könnte damit mehr anfangen als ich ;)
<Shadow_23> beim PCI schient was zu fehlen 
<David1977> ok, und das heißt?
<David1977> Ich habe auch gerade eine Meldung bekommen, dass cih zusätzliche Treiber installieren kann
<Shadow_23> würde ich machen dann hatt Ubuntu mitbekommen das der PCI treiber noch fehlt 
<David1977> Ich habe eine NVidia Grafikkarte GeForce 8800 GTS 512. Mir werden verschiedene Treiber vorgeschlagen. 331.38 und 304.117
<David1977> Welchen soll ich da nehmen? Neuer = besser?
<Shadow_23> neuer deckt meistens mehr fehler ab , nicht immer so 
<David1977> Das ist auch übrigens das einzige, was mir an zusätzlichen Treiber vorgeschlagen wird
<David1977> Könnte das das PCI-Problem sein?
<mgolisch> wegen der uuid
<mgolisch> schau in deine /etc/fstab ? und mach dann sudo blkid
<mgolisch> und vergleiche welche es nicht gibt
<mgolisch> aber da es ja bootet kann es nix so schlimmes sein
<Shadow_23> zumindest kein Systemerhaltender Treiber 
<David1977> sorry, wenn das eine noob frage ist, aber ...."/etc/fstab ?" funktioniert nicht. Auch nicht mit Sudo
<David1977> ach, ich idiot
<David1977> natürlich mit cat
<k1l> 1. nicht einfach irgendwo sudo davorschreiben, wenn du nichtmal weißt was das ist
<k1l> 2. das ist eine datei. mit einem editor öffnen oder einfach mit "cat" anzeigen lassen
<David1977> Danke dir
<David1977> habe es schon rausgefunden
<David1977> sudo blkid gibt mir keinerlei Ausgabe
<David1977> nur einen blinkenden Cursor in der nächsten Zeile und das kann cih mit STRG-C abbrechen
<k1l> dann warte mal
<David1977> ok
<David1977> Was meinst du...wie lange sollte ich warten?
<k1l> der fragt da halt die festplatten ab
<k1l> ist das eine normale ubuntu installation? auf hhds?
<David1977> Ja, neben einem Windows 7
<David1977> Nichts besonderes
<David1977> keine SSD oder so
<k1l> aber kein wubi install?
<David1977> wubi?
<David1977> ich google ;)
<Shadow_23> Programm zur vereinfachten Insterlation von LInux 
<k1l> dieses in-windows-installieren. das bringt nur probleme
<Shadow_23> unter Windows
<David1977> Nein, das habe ich nicht gemacht. Ich habe seiner Zeit selbst partitioniert und auf die freie Partition Ubuntu installiert
<k1l> ok
<k1l> was sagt ein "sudo fdisk -l"
<Shadow_23> zudem konnte er mit dem Namen wubi nix anfangen auch nen hinweis 
<k1l> Shadow_23: viele wissen nicht, dass sich das wubi nennt obwohl sie das nutzen :)
<Shadow_23> ja sorry vergass das manche warscheinlich nicht genau lesen wie die Programme heißen 
<Shadow_23> habsache Linux insterlieren unter Windows :-)
<David1977> So schlimm bin ich nicht...deswegen ist mir der Faux-pas mit der fstab auch ein wenig peinlich :D
<David1977> sudo fdisk -l gibt mir eine Ausgabe...hat aber auch ein wenig gedauert
<David1977> ich versuche das gerade zu pasten
<David1977> dauert auch nen Moment anscheinend
<Shadow_23> gib deinem Rechner einen moment Zeit er dankt es dir :-)
<David1977> im anderen Fenster macht sudo blkid immer noch nichts ;)
<David1977> So, hier der paste von fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401335/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<David1977> Ich denke ich werde einfach beim nächsten Start mal schnell notieren um welche Platte es sich da handelt und dann entscheiden, ob das wichtig ist
<David1977> Der Bootvorgang dauert halt nur länger
<Shadow_23> bei mir ist der Bootvorgang schneller als bei Windows damals (vor einer Woche)
<David1977> Das ist er. Keine Frage
<David1977> Nur halt länger als mit 13.10
<David1977> zumindest aktuell
<Shadow_23> ok hab Ubuntu ne lange Zeit nicht mehr gearbeitet 
<David1977> was nutzt du, wenn ich mal so indiskret fragen darf? ;)
<Shadow_23> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 
<David1977> ok, da bin ich jetzt auch ;)
<Shadow_23> ja bin Positiv überrascht von der Nutzerumgebung im Vergleich zu ehemaligen Versionen da war es schwerer was zu machen
<David1977> So, ich installiere jetzt erstmal die Grafiktreiber...wahrscheinlich muss ich gleich wieder einen reboot machen
<David1977> Shadow_23: so tief bin ich nicht drin, dass mir das auffallen würde ;)
<David1977> Ich bin nur ein normaler User
<Shadow_23> muss nicht sein , Linux spart sehr an neustarten nach Treiber Insterlation
<David1977> schauen wir mal
<Shadow_23> Na das auffälligste für mich war das Softwarecenter :-)
<David1977> oh...vielleicht kleine Info...ich nutze Kubuntu
<Shadow_23> Letztendlich irgendwie doch alles Debian ^^
<David1977> Ja, Debian wollte ich auch schon immer mal reinschauen. Mit Ubuntu bin ich aber bisher ziemlcih gut ausgekommen
<Shadow_23> ich hab auch mal Mandarin probiert 
<Shadow_23> bzw Mandriva 
<David1977> btw...sudo blkid macht immer noch nichts
<David1977> dauert das wirklich sooo lange?
<Shadow_23> der liest daten von 2 Betriebssystemen aus kann schon sein das das dauern kann
<David1977> kann ich ohne weiteres ein apt-get update in einem anderen Fenster machen?
<Shadow_23> ich würde ja sagen aber das muss nix bedeuten 
<mgolisch> David1977: nein
<mgolisch> das dauert normal nur sekunden wenn ueberhaupt
<David1977> mgolisch: was meinst du? sudo blkid?
<mgolisch> ja
<David1977> tja...das dauert hier schon fast 10 Minuten
<David1977> ohne jegliche Ausgabe
<mgolisch> hast du mehere festplatten?
<David1977> Ja
<David1977> oben habe ich die fstab gepastet
<David1977> kannst ja mal reinschauen
<David1977> ääähhh...fdisk, meine ich
<David1977> also blkid ohne sudo hat mir gerade in einer Millisekunde eine Ausgabe gegeben ;)
<David1977> gut...so weiß ich jetzt auf jeden Fall, wie ich das überprüfen kann, welche Platte da spinnt oder, laut System "nicht bereicht" ist
<David1977> ich mache jetzt erstmal einen neustart....bin gleich wieder da
<Shadow_23> ok
<David1977> So, da bin ich wieder
<Shadow_23> wb
<David1977> Also die UUID, die da der Auslöser ist, kommt in der Liste von blkid nicht vor?!
<David1977> jetzt stehe ich auf dem Schlauch
<David1977> Ich habe im dolphin einen Eintrag, der da lautet "0 B Wechselmedium"....jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte?
<David1977> darauf zugreifen kann ich nicht
<Shadow_23> em Virtuelles laufwerk eventuell ?
<David1977> Ich nutze sowas unter Linux eigentlich nicht
<David1977> zumindest nicht wissentlich
<David1977> es sei denn, es ist was neues, was mit 14.04 gekommen ist
<David1977> könnte eines der Laufwerke sein...mal schauen was passiert, wenn cih was einlege
<Shadow_23> könnte auch 
<David1977> Nee...wenn cih CDs in beide Laufwerke einlege, dann kommen neue Einträge hinzu...der bestehende wird aber nicht davon berührt
<Shadow_23> hmm gute frage 
<David1977> Ich hatte beim Booten einen USB-Stick drin...ich glaube ich boote einfach nochmal. Vielleicht hat das irgendeinen Fehler verursacht. Wäre aber auch komisch
<zeitsofa> könnte das ggf ein Floppy sein?
<David1977> Nein, habe ich nicht...wobei das Symbol ganz danach aussieht
<zeitsofa> http://de.comp.os.unix.apps.kde.narkive.com/3iIPw4gF/externe-usb-laufwerke-mounten da beschreibt jemand zumindest mal dein Problem :)
<kubine> Title: Externe USB Laufwerke mounten? (at de.comp.os.unix.apps.kde.narkive.com)
<zeitsofa> David1977: irgendwelche CardReader im PC?
<David1977> Nein, auch. Nur einen über einen im W-Lan eingebundenen Drucker
<David1977> + nicht
<David1977> und der Drucker ist gerade aus
<zeitsofa> dazu steht in einem SUSE Forum auch was. http://www.opensuse-forum.de/allgemeines/anf%C3%A4nger-und-startprobleme/8990-gel%C3%B6st-probleme-nach-installation-von-opensuse-12-3/#post56859
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Probleme nach Installation von openSUSE 12.3 - Anfänger- & Startprobleme - openSUSE Forum - openSUSE Linux - Support Forum - Hilfe - Anleitungen - SuSE Tutorials - Board - openSUSE 13.1 - kostenlose openSUSE Tipps - Tricks (at www.opensuse-forum.de)
<David1977> zeitsofa: Ja, das habe ich auch schon gelesen
<David1977> Ich könnte jetzt via den Systemeinstellungen->Hardware->Wechselmedien das einbinden der Platten beim Start konfigurieren. Nur will ich da jetzt auch keinen Fehler machen. Ich würde einen Haken bei "beim Start einbinden" bei allen anderen Platten setzen und bei dem "0 B"-Teil einen Haken bei "einbinden, wenn Gerät angeschlossen wird....würde das Sinn ergeben?
<zeitsofa> ich hab leider nicht alles mitbekommen und weiß daher auch nicht so ganz was das Ziel deiner Übung ist :/
<zeitsofa> bzw das eigentliche Problem
<David1977> Ziel der Übung ist, dass ich beim booten eine Meldung bekomme, dass eine Platte, mit einer gewissen UUID nicht bereit ist. Nach einer kurzen Wartezeit (ich mache nichts) bootet das System. Die UUID kommt aber in der Ausgabe von blkid nicht vor
<David1977> dann ist mir der Eintrag im dolphin aufgefallen "0 B Wechselmedium", auf den ich nicht zugreifen kann und den ich mir auch nicht erklären kann
<zeitsofa> schau doch mal ob es der Drucker-Slot ist wie die da im SuSE Forum vermuten. 
<zeitsofa> führst du blkid als root aus?
<David1977> sowie mit als auch ohne...mit sudo ging es erst nicht, nach einem reboot geht aber auch das
<David1977> bei beiden kommt der Eintrag der UUID nicht vor
<mgolisch> was ist das denn was er da will?
<David1977> mgolisch: gute Frage...das versuche ich da gerade rauszufinden
<mgolisch> /etc/fstab ?
<mgolisch> da muss ja stehen wo er versucht das gerät mit dieser uuid einzuhängen
<mgolisch> evtl kannst du daran erkennen was es ist
<David1977> das war ne gute Idee....es ist die SWAP auf die anscheinend gewartet wird. Die kommt aber in der Liste von blkid nicht vor
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401543/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<David1977> Es ist die platte mit der UUID 578144b7......
<David1977> Die finde ich aber nicht in blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401545/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zeitsofa> blkid /dev/platteXY (hier mal dein SWAP Partition angeben)
<mgolisch> laut der fstab war die swap /dev/sdb5
<zeitsofa> blkid /dev/sdb5 dann eben :)
<mgolisch> könnte aber falsch sein, zumindest in dem fdisk output steht da eine partiton id von ntfs drin
<David1977> das stimmt....das ist eine ntfs partition
<David1977> ich sehe auch gerade, dass anscheinend in der fstab ein floppy drin steht. welches das Problem mit dem "0 B Wechselmedium" beheben könnte
<David1977> das kommentiere ich mal aus
<zeitsofa> ich würd mal ein swapon -s machen 
<mgolisch> sagt das blkid denn ntfs?
<zeitsofa> dann siehste was deine swap ist so du eine hast 
<mgolisch> auf /dev/sdb5 ?
<David1977> mgolisch: ja
<zeitsofa> dann is das auch nicht dein swap
<zeitsofa> ;)
<mgolisch> alternativ kannst auch mal sudo file -s /dev/sdb5 machen
<David1977> eben ;)
<David1977> ok, da ist anscheinend keine Swap
<zeitsofa> wenn ich das nun richtig zusammenfassen: Beim Bootet wartet dein System auf das mounten der BLKID von der NTFS Platte?
<David1977> swapon -s gibt mir eine leere ausgabe
<zeitsofa> dann kein swap :)
<mgolisch> nee er will die swap aktivieren aber die angebebe uuid gibts nicht
<mgolisch> das ist das problem
<mgolisch> vermutlich hast du einfach keine swap partition
<David1977> so wie mgolisch sehe ich das auch
<zeitsofa> jo weil er keine swap part. hat :)
<David1977> ja, wahrscheinlich. Macht das Ubuntu nicht automatisch?
<David1977> Ich meine unter 13.10 hatte ich eine
<David1977> Bin mir aber unsicher
<zeitsofa> IMHO wirst du gefragt bei der Installation
<David1977> ok....also ich mache gleich nochmal einen reboot....dann sollte erstmal das Floppy weg sein, welches in der fstab eingetragen war
<zeitsofa> darf ich noch mal den aktuelle ftsab sehen bitte?
<David1977> aber klar
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401564/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zeitsofa> kommentier mal den swap eintrag vor dem reboot aus.
<David1977> sicher?
<zeitsofa> naja das tut deinem system nix wenn es ohne swap startet
<David1977> jajaja...sorry....habe dich falsch verstanden. Ich hatte jetzt gedacht er nimmt dann irgendeine als SWAP....;)
<David1977> Das macht sinn, das auszukommentieren
<David1977> Dann versucht der den Aufbau nicht
<zeitsofa> eben
<zeitsofa> wieviel GB RAm hast du denn in dem guten Stück?
<David1977> 4
<David1977> hast du gesehen, dass ich den /dev/fd0 auskommentiert habe?
<zeitsofa> dann wäre zu überlegen ob du dir nicht auf deinen Platten noch ein bisschen Platz freischaufelst und da noch eine kleine SWAP drauf anlegst (muss ja nix großes sein) oder du schaust einfach wie du ohen SWAP klarkommst
<David1977> Ich werde das mal versuchen
<zeitsofa> vielleicht reicht dir das ja aus
<David1977> Ohne Swap heißt, dass ich allein auf den RAM angewiesen bin, oder?
<zeitsofa> ja.
<David1977> ok, ich werde mal schauen. Scheint dann ja auch so unter 13.10 gewesen zu sein und da bin ich bisher gut mit klar gekommen
<David1977> Wenn nicht, kann ich ja nochmal partitionieren und dann mal schauen
<zeitsofa> eben :)
<David1977> Ich boote jetzt nochmal und melde mich dann gleich wieder
<zeitsofa> KiB Swap:  3981308 total,      196 used,  3981112 free.   555932 cached Mem
<zeitsofa> und das bei 2GB RAM :)
<mgolisch> oder swapfile :)
<David1977> sorry, wenn mir das jetzt nichts sagt ;)
<David1977> also das KiB
<David1977> also das ist die Größe
<David1977> schon klar
<zeitsofa> David1977: das ist meine Swap Partitionsauslastung
<David1977> ist ja nicht sooo groß
<David1977> ;)
<David1977> 196 KiB used
<zeitsofa> 4GB gesamt SWAP. davon benutzt 190 KiB :)
<David1977> ;)...es geht also auch ohne ;)(
<David1977> fast
<David1977> naja..ich bin gleich wieder da
<zeitsofa> nette IP-Range :D
<David1977_> So....das Problem mit der UUID ist weg
<David1977_> 0 B WEchselmedium ist aber noch da
<David1977_> das ignoriere ich für heute erstmal..um 6:30 ist die Nach rum ;)
<zeitsofa> wie gesagt ggf. mal den Drucker abklemmen und schauen :)
<David1977_> auch wenn es Netzwerkdrucker sind? Die jetzt aus sind?
<zeitsofa> öhm wohl eher nicht
<zeitsofa> :D
<David1977_> eben ;)...was anderes habe ich hier nicht.
<David1977_> Einzig einen Bluetooth dongle und ein USB Verlängerungkabel hängt noch am Rechner
<Shadow_23> das könnte durchaus das nich öffnungsbare Medium sein
<David1977_> was? der Dongle?
<Shadow_23> ja 
<David1977_> ok, werde das mal testen
<zeitsofa> wieso zum geier öffnet eigentlich Terminator immer die URLs mit iceweasel.... und nicht mit chrome...
<Shadow_23> zeitsofa der mag kein chrome vielleicht ?
<Shadow_23> .-)
<zeitsofa> mir ist egal was der mag oder nicht :/
<David1977_> dongle weg...eintrag noch da
<Shadow_23> dem rechner schienbar nicht so 
<David1977_> egal....ich geh jetzt in die Kiste...ich danke euch für alles!!!!
<zeitsofa> N8i David1977_ 
<Shadow_23> alles klar schlaf gut David1977_ 
<David1977_> danke, ihr auch dann!!!. Schön, wie freundlich das hier läuft btw
<zeitsofa> Shadow_23: hmm das erste was ich find dazu bei google ist nen BUG Report....
<Shadow_23> Ubuntu Fragen ist Menschlich :-)
<zeitsofa> ne da bin ich hier falsch ;) ist kein Ubuntu-System 
<Shadow_23> welches dann ?
<zeitsofa> pöhses debian es ist
<Shadow_23> ist alles die Gleiche Familie das passt schon 
<Shadow_23> :-)
<zeitsofa> na leider net so ganz 
<Shadow_23> naja Familienmitglider sind halt unterschidlich bisschen 
<zeitsofa> ja das schon. Aber die Details sind dann doch öfter mal die Unterschiede die einen stolpern lassen
<Shadow_23> schon aber die Familie zeigt sich zb im Programmformat .deb 
<zeitsofa> aber schön. Da hat jemand mal mitgedacht und 2012 im Code einfach was deployed das das Problem umschifft :)
<zeitsofa> naja RedHat und Suse benutzen auch beide RPM könnten aber unterschiedlicher nicht sein ;)
<Shadow_23> liegen halt jahre zwischen den Systemen (Symobolisch)
<zeitsofa> na man kann es sich auch schön reden :D
<Shadow_23> aber das ist das gute an Linux für jeden ist was dabei 
<nagetier> .oO ( leider läuft es hier auch ab und an weniger "Ubuntu-Way" ab, aber das trifft glücklicherweise nicht auf alle Supporter zu )
<zeitsofa> gibt ja oft auch mehr Wege ans Ziel...
<zeitsofa> und ich hab mich zufrüh gefreut...
<zeitsofa> so iceweasel deinstalliert und schon fluppt das :)
<Shadow_23> na gut bin auch raus man sieht sich die Tage ^^
<zeitsofa> jo dir noch ne schöne Nacht
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-06
<Rochvellon> ui, die post verschenkt aufkleber xD
<LupusE> g'morgen
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich wollte eben unseren Tomcat7 für den Adobe Content Server neustarten, weil wir das Zertifikat erneuen mussten und jetzt steht da immer nur [fail], egal ob ich es via /etc/init.d/tomcat7 start oder mit service tomcat7 start mache. Es läuft auf Ubuntu 12.04.4. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich mehr Infos finde als nur [fail]?
<dadrc> Sollte in /var/log/ sein
<NTQ> In /var/log gibt es noch den Ordner tomcat7. Darin enthalten sind Dateien wie diese hier: localhost_access_log.2014-04-06.txt, localhost.2014-05-06.log und catalina.out und catalina.2014-05-06.log und eben auch Daten davor
<dadrc> kein error.log?
<dadrc> Eventuell landet das dann in /var/log/daemon.log
<NTQ> in daemon.log ist der letzte Eintrag vom 11.Juli, keine Ahnung welches Jahr
<NTQ> Eine error.log finde ich mal nicht. und faillog ist auch leer
<dadrc> Guck mal in die Catalina-Teile rein
<dadrc> Ansonsten halt den Tomcat komplett von Hand im Vordergrund starten
<NTQ> Okay, jetzt geht er an. Und ich hab nichts anderes gemacht als in log-files rumgewühlt
<dadrc> tomcat -^^
<dadrc> Schade, dass die Glassfish eingestellt haben, der war mir deutlich lieber.
<NTQ> Gestern hat es auch schon mal 3 versuche gebraucht tomcat zu starten. aber eben dachte ich, jetzt geht gar nichts mehr
<NTQ> Wenn ich tomcat im Vordergrund starten will, schaue ich mir wohl am besten mal das init-skript an und picke mir die Befehle raus, die ich brauche. Oder ich schau mal ins wiki
<leszek> hi
<musca> hi leszek
<NTQ> Ist das Problem bekannt, dass man nach einem Standby nicht mehr aus dem Lockscreen kommt? Man gibt das korrekt Passwort ein, drückt Enter oder klickt auf "Entsperren" und mehr passiert nicht. Da hilft nur noch ein "pkill gnome-session"
<mitty> Hi, alle 2 Minuten steigt mein Ping auf 430+ ms (Ubuntu 14.04).
<mitty> gibt es dafür eine Lösung oder weiß jemand woran es liegt?
<leszek> mitty: über wlan oder lan ?
<mitty> Wlan
<mitty> das passierte in Dota 2 und auch wenn ich einfach in der Konsole "ping www.google.de" mache
<mitty> oder eine andere Seite
<leszek> mitty: ich hatte mal etwas ähnliches (Jahre her allerdings) und habe dann den router ausgetauscht. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast teste mal einen Router Neustart und oder mal die Verbindung mit einem anderen Router. 
<leszek> mitty: zu guter letzt hilft sicherlich auch ein firmware update der wlan karte. Welche hast du denn ? lspci -nn | grep -i network sollte da helfen
<mitty> Es liegt nicht am Router, Ubuntu 12.04 lief problemlos und unter Win7 habe ich kein Problem
<Solcero> Moin, ich möchte gerne ein Backupscript schreiben, bekommt man in einem bashscript true oder false zurück wenn ein befehl ausgeführt wird? 
<mitty> komischerweise passiert es nur unter 14.04
<leszek> Solcero: $? gibt 0 bei erfolgreichem ausführen des letzten befehls und was anderes bei misserfolg
<Solcero> leszek: dank dir
<leszek> mitty: das könnte am treiber im kernel liegen. Wenn du ein upgrade gemacht hast sollte der alte kernel noch da sein. Kannst du mal versuchen mit diesem zu booten und zu schauen ob das problem da auch aufritt
<mitty> ich habe kein upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04 gemacht sondern die die alte Version gelöscht und die neue sauber installiert
<mitty> das Problem habe ich seit dem ersten Tag, seit dem Release von 14.04
<mitty> kann man irgendwie überprüfen welche Dienste den Traffic verursachen?
<Fuchs> iftop / nettop vielleicht, ja
<Keepoer> mitty: heißt das, der hohe Ping kommt durch eine volle Leitung?
<mitty> auch wenn ich nichts mache (keine Programme ausführe), geht mein Ping trotzdem alle 2 Minuten auf 400+ ms.
<mitty> auch wenn die Leitung "frei" ist
<mitty> und wie gesagt, alle 2 Minuten auf die Sekunde genau
<mitty> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=133771 
<kubine> Title: Very high ping with ubuntu (at dev.dota2.com)
<mitty> wie es scheint, bin ich nicht der Einzige
<Keepoer> und das ist nur bei dota?
<mitty> nein, auch wenn ich einfach mal eine Seite pinge
<mitty> ping www.google.de oder eine andere
<mitty> passiert das Gleiche
<Keepoer> wenn das alle zwei Minuten passiert, hast du dir dann mal zu dem Zeitpunkt die iwconfig ausgeben lassen?
<mitty> Keepoer: wie mache ich das?
<Keepoer> du könntest einen cronjob machen
<Keepoer> crontab -e
<Keepoer> und dann alle 2 Minuten "iwconfig > ~/iwconfig.txt
<Keepoer> "
<Keepoer> das sollte dann in deinem Homeverzeichnis landen
<Keepoer> guckst du hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<kubine> Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Keepoer> da es unter Windows funktioniert, würde ich auf den Treiber tippen
<Keepoer> mitty: Alternativ kannst du auch in der Console "watch -n 1 iwconfig" eingeben
<mitty> Keepoer: danke, ich werde es späte probieren
<rieslingranger> hallo, kann das einer noch bestätigen: Unter 13.10 konnte ich im Display-Switcher ein Fenster auf ein anderes ziehen. Unter 14.04 friert mir hierbei das System ein. 
<k1l> klappt hier
<rieslingranger> 32bit hier - Intel® Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz - Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<k1l> ohje, also was ganz lahmes.
<rieslingranger> stimmt leider
<k1l> du kannst ja mal in die .xsession-errors gucken. oder ins syslog was da passiert
<k1l> könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es einfach nur mit der berechnung nicht hinterherkommt
<mitty> Hi, ich will Kernel 3.14.2 installieren. (ich habe Ubuntu 14.04).  Wie soll ich da am besten vorgehen? Ich habe ein How-To Video gefunden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXC2C6FGeL0 . ist es so richtig, was er im Video macht?
<kubine> Title: How-to easily install the linux kernel 3.14 on Ubuntu , Linux Mint and Elementary OS [HD] - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<dasjoe> mitty: Im Wiki findest du dazu was: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mainline-kernel
<kubine> Title: Mainline-Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mitty> dasjoe: vielen Dank
<k1l> mitty: halte dich eher an die offiziellen anleitungen als an irgendwelche yooutube videos
<mitty> ki1l: ist diese gut ? http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-14-2-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-and-their-derivative-systems/
<kubine> Title: How To Install Kernel 3.14.2 On Ubuntu, Linux Mint And Their Derivative Systems | LinuxG.net (at linuxg.net)
<k1l> nein. guck in das wiki auf ubuntuusers.de oder auf help.ubuntu.com oder wiki.ubuntu.com
<mitty> ok, dankeschön
<flattyre> habe jetzt meine 2. hd bekommen und eingebaut. ich möchte darauf lediglich dataien speichern. welches dateisystem würdet ihr empfehlen?
<jokrebel_> flattyre: Nur für Linux?
<flattyre> ja, für's backup kommen die dateien später dann auf eine fat32 externe platte!
<jokrebel_> Dann ext3 oder 4 - die Dateigrößenbeschränkung für fat32 sollte man aber kennen.
<flattyre> so große dateien hab ich nicht. bringt btrfs hier vorteile? möchte ein pflegeleichtes system ohne mich mit der materie auseinader setzen zu wollen.
<PBeck> flattyre: pflegeleicht ist ext3 oder ext4
<PBeck> wenn dann ext4
<PBeck> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs <= mir scheint btrfs auch nicht erprobt genug?
<kubine> Title: btrfs – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel_> jo, ich hörte auch noch nicht, das brtfs aus dem Beta-Stadium heraus wäre. Ich will sowas nicht für meine Produktivsysteme.
<Rochvellon> zumindest oracle und suse supporten es bereits
<flattyre> ok, formatieren mit der ubuntu-laufwerksverwaltung oder gparted sollte sich nichts schenken?
<oktay> und ist reiserfs auch nicht fertig
<oktay> ?
<Rochvellon> ist gehupft wie gesprungen
<nagetier> oktay, rfs nutzt man nicht mehr
<nagetier> afair
<Rochvellon> reiserfs liegt bereits in version 4 vor, oktay
<oktay> ah der typ war ja im knast oder
<nagetier> oktay, ja, aber das ist nicht der Grund es nicht mehr zu nutzen ;) reiserfs(3) wird nicht mehr weiter entwickelt und bietet, IMHO, auch keine Vorteile mehr zu ext4, reiserfs4 ist, auch IMHO, nicht stable.
<Robert_Zenz> oktay, Erstens, ist. Zweitens, und? Sagt jetzt ncihts ueber die Software aus. AFAIK ReiserFS wird noch aktiv entwickelt.
<nagetier> oder liege ich da falsch?
<Robert_Zenz> nagetier, kann auch sein das ich falsch liege. Baer mein letzter Stand ist das gearbeitet wird, zwar langsam, aber doch.
<flattyre> als partitionstabellentyp default msdos oder gpt einstellen?
<PBeck> ich denke bei normaler anwendung ist es eher egal was man nimmt. Aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste ohne genug ahnung davon zu haben, würde ich was verbreitetes nehmen und das ist ext
<nagetier> Robert_Zenz, ich finde da auch gerade keine Informationen zu
<bekks> flattyre: Das hängt von deiner Plattengröße ab.
<Bernulli> Hi! Mein Computer ist vorhin einfach ausgegangen. Hat er unregelmäßig schon ein paar mal gemacht. Kann mir jemand sagen, in welchen logfiles ich da am besten nach einer Ursache suche? (Ich vermute Überhitzung, da es jedes mal bei längeren Berechnungen passiert ist)
<Robert_Zenz> Bernulli, definiere "ausgegangen".
<Bernulli> Robert_Zenz: Hat sich in den ausgeschalteten Zustand versetzt, ich vermute ohne herunterzufahren. Hab es leider nicht gesehen, da ich nicht am Keyboard war. Ich konnte ihn allerdings einfach wieder anschalten, ohne dass er mir ein failsafe-GRUB präsentiert hätte
<jokrebel_> Wenn Du schon ein Temperaturproblem vermutest würd ich einfach mal ein entsprechendes Teperaturüberwachungstool installieren und per "Streßtesttool" eine hohe Last simulieren.
<jokrebel_> Bernulli: Dafür wären http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors und http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400815 (so auf die schnelle)
<kubine> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Robert_Zenz> Bernulli, beobachten. Wenn er sich einfach so abschaltet ist es meistens Hardware.
<Bernulli> Alles klar, dann mache ich mal so einen Stresstest. Ich hatte gehofft, er hätte vielleicht was in die Logs geschrieben. Aber da hatte er vermutlich gar keine Zeit für, wenn er einfach ausging. Ich danke euch!
<dreamon> 14.04 mplayer haßt mich. Fatal Error -> Error in skin config file on line 6: PNG read error in /usr/share/mplayer/skins/default/main
<nagetier> dreamon, dann hasst es mich auch ;)
<dreamon> nagetier, Willkommen im Club :)
<Argh> Moin. moin!
<Argh> Moin. moin!
<PachiriSuu> servus
<ray12683_> Guten Abend! Ich suche auf der Ubuntuusers-Seite die Befehlkette um meine Einstellungen und das Homeverzeichnis zu sichern.
<bekks> ray12683_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ray12683_> Leide
<ray12683_> Danke, dort war ich schon. Aber ich habe keine Befehlsfolge gefunden!
<bekks> Weil es keine einzelne BEfehlsfolge gibt.
<bekks> Dafür erklärt Dir der Artikel was bei einer Datensicherung zu beachten ist, und gibt Dir Ratschläge, wie du so eine Sicherung anlegen kannst.
<dreamon> Unter 12.04 hab ich immer Eigenschaften der Datei und "öffnen mit" gemacht. Das hat er sich immer gemerkt. Unter 14.04 geht das nicht mehr. Wo kann ich die Anwendung eintragen, mit welcher er die Datei öffnen soll?
<ray12683_> Danke!
<frank__> hi
<PBeck> dreamon: geht noch immer so
<dreamon> PBeck, Hei. Erinnerst du dich noch an meinen Blackscreen? Habs jetzt hinbekommen :)
<musca> dreamon:  und hast Du die Lösung schon im Wiki veröffentlicht?
<dreamon> musca, Ich glaube ehr das war ein Fehler vom Upgrade .. Ich hab unter .config/xfce ein paar Verzeichnisse gelöscht und neu installiert dann gings. Glaube das ist spezisches Problem an meiner Kiste gewesen
<musca> spannend :)
<dreamon> Ein Problem weniger auf meiner langen Liste :)
<Mundus> Hi, ich habe zwei Fragen:
<Mundus> 1. Kann ich in Linux erkennen, wie viele Links zu einer Datei existieren? (Nicht Hard, sondern Softlinks; ich möchte nämlich tote Links vermeiden;))
<Mundus> 2. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in einem Terminal (z.B.: UXTerm) die Möglichkeit den Benutzer zu wechseln oder geht dies nur mit Strg + Alt + F1?
<Robert_Zenz> Mundus, 2. su username
<Fuchs> Mundus: su - username      zum Nutzer wechseln, 
<Mundus> Danke für den Hinweis!
<Fuchs> zu den symlinks: http://linux.die.net/man/8/symlinks  sieht gut aus
<kubine> Title: symlinks(8): symbolic link maintenance utility - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<Mundus> ich probiere symlinks jetzt mal aus...
<Mundus> Symlinks durchsucht nur einzelne Verzeichnisse bzw. auch mehrere... Ich suche eigentlich den anderen Weg, sage mir, wo softlinks auf die Datei xyz sind... Und nur auf diese Datei...
<veryhappy> Hallo Leute. Kann mir einer, den Unterschied erklären, warum ich bei meinem Netbook mit meiner Notebookfestplatte GRUB starten kann und wenn ich die Netbookfestplatte einsetze kein GRUB mehr starten kann?
<bekks> grub starten?
<bekks> Meinst Du "booten"?
<veryhappy> Hi bekks, Ich kann unter dem Netbook mein GRUB nicht starten, es erscheint nicht mal. Aber wenn ich meine Notebookfestplatte einsetze erscheint GRUB.
<MasterOfDisaster> veryhappy: eh... wtf?
<bekks> Und im Netbook booted die Netbookplatte?
<Shadow_x23> kann es nicht damit zusammenhängen wie das System Insterliert wurde über Wubi ode so 
<veryhappy> Ich habe die beiden Festplatte mal ausgetauscht, Notebook und Netbook aufgeschraubt. In meinem Netbook ist angeblich ein EFI Bios drin, wenn ich aber die Notebookfestplatte anschließe erscheint GRUB, nehme ich die Netbookfestplatte dort ist GRUB nicht mal installiert.
<Shadow_x23> oder so 
<bekks> veryhappy: Dein Netbook verwendet EFI, dein Notebook nicht. 
<veryhappy> bekks: Das wusste ich auch schon. Aber warum kann GRUB dann gestartet werden?
<veryhappy> von der Notebookfestplatte?
<mgolisch_> Mundus: ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen sollte, ohne einfach alle dateien anzusehen
<Mundus> mgolisch_: Das stimmt, aber wenn ich symlinks korrekt verstehe, zeigt er mir alle Softlinks an und nicht nur Softlinks zur Datei xyz, daher hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass ich einen Gedankenfehler habe ;)...
<zeitsofa> Mundus: find -L / -samefile /path/to/foo.txt
<veryhappy> Wie kann ich jetzt Windows und Linux im Dualboot verwenden?
<zeitsofa> wobei foo.txt die datei ist von der du die symlinks sehen willst 
<veryhappy> mit EFI wenn es unbedingt sein muss.
<veryhappy> was für Partionen muss ich einrichten, ich habe gelesen ich brauche GPT
<zeitsofa> ist die platte größer 2TB?
<mgolisch_> naja wenn er einen efi pc hat braucht er das evtl
<Mundus> zeitsofa: Ich glaube, dies ist der Ansatz, es läuft gerade durch ;)
<veryhappy> Die Platte hat 250.1 GB.
<mgolisch_> und generell ist gpt eigentlich auch viel besserer weil es mehr partitonen kann
<veryhappy> Windows + Linux im Dualboot 50 % / 50 %
<mgolisch_> naja dann installier windows und lass entsprechend viel platz fuer die linux installation ueber
<veryhappy> Da es sich hierbei um Windows 7 handelt, ist noch die 100 MB Rettungspartition zu beachten.
<veryhappy> mgolisch_: Genau das habe ich vorher gemacht ohne EFI.
<mgolisch_> und dann?
<mgolisch_> wenn deine boot firmware das nicht braucht sollte das latte sein
<mgolisch_> weder windows 7 noch ubuntu braucht efi
<zeitsofa> mgolisch_: EFI erfordert nicht zwngasweise GPT. Was nicht heisst das du unrecht hast mit "generell viel besser" 
<mgolisch_> veryhappy: was hatt denn da nicht funktioniert?
<zeitsofa> veryhappy: ggf vor der Installation mal einen Blick in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren werfen
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<veryhappy> also nochmal zur Erklärung ich habe mir das Netbook gekauft von einer Ebay Kleinanzeige. Danach habe ich Windows 7 und Ubuntu 12.04 installiert. Lief super. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich ein BIOS Update durchgeführt. Danach musste ich Ubuntu weil ich es zerschossen hatte nochmal installieren und danach installierte GRUB / Lilo keinen Bootloader mehr, nur Windows startet noch, aber GRUB lässt...
<veryhappy> ...sich nicht installieren.
<mgolisch_> was ist das fuern laptop?
<veryhappy> Netbook Lenovo S205 Ideapad
<zeitsofa> ohje
<veryhappy> ^^
<zeitsofa> das is sone mischung aus EFi und BIOS
<zeitsofa> sekunde
<mgolisch_> bin der meinung da was gelesen zu haben
<zeitsofa> da gabs was zu
<zeitsofa> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-13-10-64-bit-auf-lenovo-s205-installier/
<mgolisch_> das manche lenovo dinger nur windows und rhel laden
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit auf Lenovo Ideapad S205 installieren › Projekte › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeitsofa> mgolisch_: soweit ich das richtig verstehe sollte das schon gehen. mir war nur so das man da bissl was basteln musste.
<veryhappy> mgolisch_: also einfach den EFI rauslöschen?
<veryhappy> den Ordner*
<zeitsofa> laut dem Posting. JA.
<veryhappy> Aber die /boot Partition brauche ich dann nicht auf dem endgültigen System, hoffentlich?
<zeitsofa> öhm doch?
<zeitsofa> naja du brauchst es nicht als extra partition.
<veryhappy> der versteht mich ;)
<Shadow_2xx> aber der Rechner muss ja wissen wo und was er booten soll 
<veryhappy> zeitsofa: ich wollte nur keine extra boot partition
<Shadow_23> das ist ja auch nicht notwenig
<veryhappy> gut
<zeitsofa> naja Shadow_23 das geht so ganz nicht aus dem Posting hervor ob es notwendig ist oder nicht :/
<veryhappy> komisch nur, dass der Bootbefehl noefi nicht hilft.
<veryhappy> Sollte ich dann also MBR oder GPT installieren?
<zeitsofa> mei... in deinem Fall einfach Geschmacksache. Wenn du nun nicht unzählige Partitionen willst würd ich mir das leben einfach machen un MBR nehmen. 
<veryhappy> ok super
<veryhappy> danke
<veryhappy> wenn ich aber das Image mit dd auf den Stick kopiert habe, kann ich den EFI Ordner nicht löschen...
 * Shadow_23 findet jetzt ist er wieder veryhappy :-)
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> kann ich das ISO Image RW einbinden?
<zeitsofa> veryhappy: beu dir doch bitte wie in dem Posting geschrieben einen Stick mit unetbootin. 
<veryhappy> zeitsofa: ich hatte den Stick schon vorher so ^^
<zeitsofa> danach kannst du den Stick einfach anklemmen und dann solltest du auch den Ordner problemos löschen können.
<veryhappy> zeitsofa: ich hatte es vorher mit unetbootin probiert und meistens mit unetbootin Probleme beim Repository laden.
<zeitsofa> iso file downloaden. unetbootin starten. iso auswählen das du vorher runtergeladen hast. stick bauen. kaffee kochen für die installation ;)
<veryhappy> zeitsofa: ich weiß wie das funktioniert ;) nur Kaffee habe ich nicht dabei... aber mal ehrlich, warum läuft unetbootin nicht mit Ubuntu 14.04? ich habe es mit unetbootin probiert und dd, da lief nur dd ohne Probleme, nur die Installation hat da auch nicht geklappt...
<zeitsofa> funzt aber bei mir :)
<veryhappy> zumindest das Laden des Repositories
<veryhappy> danke erstmal
<veryhappy> ich werde mein Glück probieren
<zeitsofa> n8i zusammen 
<Rochvellon> hm, "wer kennt wen" schließt, wann zieht facebook nach?
<Rochvellon> gnah
<mgolisch> hehe
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-07
<veryhappy> mgolisch: Danke für den Tipp mit dem EFI Ordner löschen. Das war der Trick! ;) Danke
<pog> moin
<pog> gibt es eigentlich fuer "die alten" Unbuntus noch Repositories, die man verwenden kann, wenn man an einer alten Installataion etwas korrigieren muss (ohne aber alles neu zu installieren zu wollen).
<pog> ich habe haeufig die Situation, dass ich auf Laptops alte Distris habe, die ich nur ab und zu verwende.
<stevieh> verschwinden die repos?
<pog> die repos in apt scheinen nicht mehr vorhanden oder konsistent.
<stevieh> hmm... da wirst du wenig machen können. immerhin 10.04 wird noch bis 2015 unterstützt..
<stevieh> und klar, halt die CD einbinden, aber da ist drauf, was drauf ist.
<pog> ich hab z.B. auf einem alten Toshiba tablet, ein ubuntu 7.x und das laeuft an fuer sich tiptop, aber man kann eben kaum mehr was veraendern.
<stevieh> so isses.
<pog> immerhin schaffte ich es ueber plop zu erreichen, dass ich nun anderes booten, und somit auch wieder anderes installieren koennte
<stevieh> du hättest dir "rechtzeitig" 7x mirroren können... aber das kostet.
<pog> muss ich mir zumindest fuer die Zukunft uberlegen.
<pog> auf jeden Fall muss ich schauen, dass ich nicht zuviele Distris auf rechnern habe, die ich allenfalls brauche.
<pog> die neueren installationen sind meist 10.04
<pog> ist ja auch z.T. so, dass man froh ist, wenn auf einem REchner eine Distri ueberhaupt korrekt laeuft (ein Update ist da immer mit unsicherheit behaftet).
<LupusE> g'morgen
<musca> pog:  hast Du mal unter  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists  nachgesehen?
<musca> da geht's zurück bis breezy
<stevieh> ne, bis warty...
<stevieh> also einfach alle.
<|Frodo|> stevieh: wirklich alle?   ...ich werd ganz nostalgisch; ob es irgendwo auch (noch) meine erste SuSE gibt?!?  *in erinnerung schwelg*
<stevieh> das netz vergist nix
<stevieh> alle ubuntus
<|Frodo|> stevieh: drohung oder verheißung? ;-)
<stevieh> tja, je nach frage...
<gugaua> Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier hilfe bekomme weil meine Frage das raspberry pi betrifft, ich möchte bind9 verwenden um hostnamen in ip aufzulösen aber nicht computer.domain.tld in ip adressen, ist das möglich?
<k1l> da ubuntu nicht auf dem rpi läuft fragst du am besten beim rasbian port nach
<gugaua> k1l: kennst du zufällig den channel?
<k1l> #raspbian ?
<gugaua> danke :)
<TheInfinity> gugaua: alternativ auch die debian channel. 
<gugaua> TheInfinity: danke :)
<musca> TheInfinity:  die haben sogar einen factoid dafür
<musca> <dpkg> Raspbian is a distribution <based on Debian> made specifically for the <Raspberry Pi>.  Raspbian is not Debian and it is not supported in #debian.  Please use #raspbian on irc.freenode.net for support.   http://www.raspbian.org/
<kubine> Title: FrontPage - Raspbian (at www.raspbian.org)
<gugaua> hmm
<gugaua> es geht doch nur um bind9 :)
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: bind hat sicher auch ne eigene mailing list etc ;)
<musca> oder ##networking auf freenode
<LetoThe2nd> also viele, viele tolle möglichkeiten. :) nur eben nicht hier :)
<gugaua> gut mal weitergucken
<Fuchs> oder, ganz generisch: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<leszek> hi
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich ein cryptfs auch per fstab beim booten starten?
<ShiroNeko> encfs, sorry
<Bunter> moin. jemand hier der mir "kurz" weiterhelfen kann mit nem ubuntu unity prob?
<Bunter> huhu?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<Bunter> axo
<Bunter> prob is das ich in den starter keine programme mehr reinlegen kann und auch keine icons entfernen kann
<Bunter> geht um ubuntu 14
<dadrc> Was passiert, wenn du es versuchst=
<Bunter> zuviel copy und paste mit zuwenig hintergrundwissen....
<Bunter> also ich versuch zb nen icon in den starter zu ziehen aber es verbleibt nicht da. auch passiert nix wenn ich rechte maustaste "aus starter entfernen" klicke
<dadrc> Hab ich noch nichts von gehört
<dadrc> Mal sehen
<Bunter> sry, rausgeflogen
<Bunter> okay, hab mich auch schon blödgegoogelt
<Bunter> was ich versucht hab ist den starter bzw die icons zurückzusetzen-hat leider nix gebracht
<dadrc> Hast du mal in ~/.xsession-errors geguckt, ob irgendwelche Fehler auftreten?
<Bunter> nein, mach ich aber mal wenn ichs finde
<dadrc> Siehst du im Nautilus nur, wenn du versteckte Dateien anzeigen lässt
<Bunter> habs gefunden, logischerweise direkt das nächste prob :-(
<Bunter> eine schlechte aktion war wohl zeitgeist vom sys zu verbannen
<Bunter> ständig fehler wenn ich mit sudo was öffnen will, mit gksudo gehts
<dadrc> Solltest du eigentlich kein sudo für brauchen
<dadrc> Wenn doch, klingt das stark so, als wären die Rechte in deinem Home kaputt
<Bunter> sag sowas nicht
<Bunter> ja geht nur mit gksudo
<Bunter> bekomm ich das repariert?
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich
<Bunter> okay :-)
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `ls -l ~` in 'nem Pastebin
<Bunter> also die xsessions ist leer jednefalls
<dadrc> Klar, deine Programme dürfen da ja auch nicht reinschreiben ;)
<Bunter> dachte da sind fehlermeldungen drin
<Bunter> also ausgabe klappt net "befehl nicht gefunden"
<Bunter> [paste:418667:ausgabe]
<Bunter> paste:418667:ausgabe
<Bunter> ohjee
<Bunter> wie funzt das mit paste bin?
<dadrc> Einfach die URL kopieren
<dadrc> Ist einfacher :)
<Bunter> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418667/
<kubine> Title: ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bunter> also das ist inhalt von xsession old falls das hilft irgendwie
<Bunter> thx kubine
<dadrc> <dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `ls -l ~` in 'nem Pastebin <- mach mal das da, bitte
<dadrc> (kubine ist nur ein bot =))
<Bunter> thx bot
<Bunter> :-)
<Bunter> als kommt wie gesagt befehl nicht gefunden
<deem> Bunter: gibst du den befehl mit den ' ein?
<musca> ls [Spacetaste] -l ~
<Bunter> achja die windoof-daus
<Bunter> O,O
<Bunter> klar ;-)
<deem> Bunter: gib den befehl mal ohne die anführungszeichen ein
<dadrc> Solange er die ` nimmt, geht's trotzdem :)
<deem> dadrc: sollte
<Bunter> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418672/
<kubine> Title: ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> dadrc: wer weiß, was sein system daraus macht beim kopieren
<dadrc> hmhm.
<deem> dadrc: mit eine a, wäre besser gewesen :P
<dadrc> jup.
<dadrc> Bunter, `ls -la ~`, bitte.
<dadrc> Hab ich vergessen, sorry.
<Bunter> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418677/
<kubine> Title: ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> Bunter: was ist denn das für ne kiste? ein medienserver?
<Bunter> ist nen älterer laptop von ner freundin
<Bunter> medienserver?
<Bunter> achso wegen xbmc un so
<Bunter> hat ich nur wie zu vieles kurz ausprobiert, vielleicht später noch einrichten falls sich das "lohnt" für die dame
<dadrc> Du bist aber schon mit lisa angemeldet?
<Bunter> jo
<Bunter> denke
<Bunter> hoffe
<Bunter> ;)
<deem> Bunter: gib einfach mal in ein terminal "whoami" ein
<Bunter> lisa
<Bunter> :)
<Bunter> staun immer wieder wie man sich die ganzen befehle immer merken kann
<dadrc> Mich wundern 2 Sachen
<deem> der war ja nicht schwer. "who am i - wer bin ich" :)
<dadrc> 1) wieso brauchst du sudo, um die .xsession-errors anzugucken
<dadrc> 2) wieso gehört .dbus root?
<Bunter> oh okay, das könnt ich sogar ich mir vielleicht merken ;)
<deem> dadrc: ist das auch richtig, dass .gvfs root gehört? bin mir da nicht sicher
<dadrc> Weiß ich auch gerade aus dem Kopf nicht, mal eben nachgucken.
<musca> dadrc:  vielleicht ist die $PATH Variable fehlkonfiguriert.
<Bunter> ok thx
<deem> musca: was hat das mit path zu tun?
<Bunter> was bewirkt die ls-ausgabe
<dadrc> Bunter, was passiert denn, wenn du `gedit ~/.xsession-errors` eingibst?
<dadrc> Bunter: Zeigt an, was in dem Verzeichnis ist
<deem> Bunter: sie zeigt den inhlat des ordners "~" an. "~" steht hierbei für den home ordner des eingeloggtne users
<Bunter> ah okay
<musca> deem:  wenn Befehle als user nicht gefunden werden, aber mit sudo schon?
<deem> musca: sudo nutzt doch die gleiche path variable, oder irre ich mich da?
<Bunter> Skript für ibus unter run_im gestartet in der xsession
<Bunter> also manche befehle gehen mit sudo nicht mehr, nur mit gksudo
<dadrc> Bunter: Wir können mal versuchen, das zu fixen.
<Bunter> wenn du nerv und zeit hast gerne
<dadrc> Backup da/wichtige Daten drauf?
<Bunter> böse frage..leider nein und ja bzw der ganze kram den ich tagelange eingerichtet hab wär halt weg dann
<dadrc> Na, ganz kaputt wird's schon nicht gehen
<Bunter> das beruhigt ungemein
<Bunter> ^^
<dadrc> Aber so für die Zukunft: Backups im heilen Zustand helfen, dann kann man im Notfall zurück
<musca> Bunter:  es würde uns eventuell helfen, wenn Du statt der Aussage "geht nicht" die vollständige Ausgabe eine nicht gehenden Befehls wiedergibst.
<Bunter> ja schlage mich jetzt noch es nicht gemacht zu haben
<dadrc> `sudo chown -R lisa:lisa ~/.dbus ~/.gvfs`
<dadrc> (wieder ohne ` eingeben)
<Bunter> done
<dadrc> Dann ausloggen und wieder einloggen
<Bunter> abmelden?
<dadrc> ja
<Bunter_> re
<dadrc> und, besser?
<Bunter_> also bei sudo gedit etc/x11/Xsession bekomm ich folgenden fehler
<Bunter_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418682/
<kubine> Title: sudo › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> so benutzt man sudo auch nicht
<koegs> wenn dann gksudo
<David1977> worum geht es denn, wenn ich mal fragen darf? Geht es darum eine Datei zu editieren?
<Bunter_> bin erst seit paar tagen mit ubuntu unterwegs sry, was ist der unterschied von gksudo und sudo in dem fall
<dadrc> gksudo ist für grafische Programme
<deem> Bunter_: sudo ist für terminal programme gedacht, wohingegen man grafische programme wie zb gedit nur mit gksu oder gksudo starten sollte
<dadrc> Und der Fehler kommt wohl daher, dass du zeitgeist nicht sauber deinstalliert hast
<deem> Bunter_: wenn man das mit sudo macht, dann zerschießt es einem die berechtigungen
<David1977> muss es denn was grafisches sein um eine Datei zu editieren?
<David1977> warum nicht 'sudo nano /etc/x11/Xsession'?
<Bunter_> okay das sind wohl nicht unwichtige basics-thx
<Bunter_> kein plan, hab imemr mit gedit bisher gearbeitet
<David1977> das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Mach, wie es dir gefällt
<David1977> ;)
<David1977> Ich würde es halt mit Nano oder VIM machen
<koegs> aber nicht mit sudo grafische anwendungen starten
<Bunter_> also zeitgeist irgendwie sauber nochmal runter
<David1977> wobei ich noch nicht wirklich weiß, was du vor hast oder erreichen möchtest, bzw. wo das Problem liegt. Bin halt zu spät dazu gestoßen
<Bunter_> wie das so ist, bei einem problem bleibts selten irgendwie ^^
<Bunter_> ausgangsproblem war ein problem mit unity und seinem starter, dann zeigte sich das rechteproblem bzw die sache mit zeitgeist
<dadrc> Geht das mit dem Launcher denn jetzt wieder?
<Bunter_> nein launcher kann ich immer noch nix hinzufügen und auch nicht entfernen
<David1977> ok, bei Unity bin ich leider raus aus dem Thema....nutze selbst "nur" Kubuntu
<Bunter_> okay kein prob-thx trotzdem. unity scheint generell wohl generell nicht für freudensprünge zu sorgen
<dadrc> Ich überlege gerade, vielleicht stimmen da noch irgendwo die Rechte nicht.
<deem> dadrc: ls -lRa /? :D
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte `find ~ -not -user lisa` 
<David1977> dadrc: habt ihr ihm das schon mit dem "| pastebinit" gesagt? Dann kommen manche Infos vielleicht schneller ;)
<Bunter_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418687/
<kubine> Title: xx › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bunter_> ja, selbst das rafft er nicht ganz ;)
<David1977> das geht nicht?
<David1977> ist pastebinit installiert?
<David1977> sudo apt-get pastebinit
<deem> uh. .dconf. Ganz pöse
<deem> dadrc: +install
<deem> David1977: *
<Bunter_> wie was wo ?
<David1977> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<David1977> ^^ natürlich ;)
<Bunter_> :)
<David1977> danke deem
<Bunter_> done
<David1977> Bunter_: dann kannst du jeden Befehl direkt an eine Paste Seite schicken: ls -al | pastebinit
<David1977> und bekommst direkt einen Link
<David1977> geht bequemer so, finde ich
<dadrc> Guter Plan, eigentlich.
<dadrc> Anyway, mehr kaputte Rechte.
<Bunter_> wieso komm ich nur so dumm vor
<deem> dadrc: wäre ein "chown -R user:user /home/user" nicht der einfache und schnelle weg?
<Bunter_> wo geb ich den befehl ein
<David1977> in einem Terminal?
<dadrc> deem, jup, das wär schon machbar
<David1977> sollte unter Unity auch so gehen: ALT+F" und dort "Terminal" eingeben
<dadrc> bitte aber nicht so eingeben :)
<Bunter_> okay..
<deem> user gibt es vermutlich eh nicht :P
<David1977> sollte unter Unity auch so gehen: ALT+F2 und dort "Terminal" eingeben "edit" ;)
<dadrc> `sudo chown -R lisa:lisa /home/lisa` schon eher :)
<Bunter_> soll ich den chown befehl nun ausführen? vergibt der die rechte neu?
<deem> Bunter_: den letzten, ka
<deem> ja*
<Bunter_> okay done
<Bunter_> damit hab ich dem home ordner jetzt welche rechte verpasst?
<David1977> du hast damit die Dateien einem Benutzer zugewiesen
<David1977> das hast du Rekursiv (-R) gemacht
<David1977> also auch für alle unterordner betreffend
<Bunter_> okay thx
<David1977> ein ls -al /home/lisa/ sollte dir dann überall ein "lisa:lisa" als Gruppe und Benutzer auflisten
<Bunter_> tut es :)
<David1977> dann hat es geklappt ;)
<Bunter_> das ich das noch erlebe :)
<dadrc> das hatten wir vorher schon gefixt, aber `find ~ -not -user -lisa` sollte leer sein
<Bunter_> ja kommt nutzer unbekannt 
<deem> Bunter_: dann versuch doch mal nachdem du dich agemeldet hast den start zu ändern
<deem> abgemeldet*
<Bunter_> jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr abmelden?
<Bunter_> wtf
<Bunter> *ne runde baldrian in den raum werf
<Bunter> starter klappt immer noch net
<dadrc> Bunter, leg mal bitte einen neuen Nutzer an und guck, ob der das gleiche Problem hat
<Bunter> als standard/systemverwalter?
<dadrc> standard reicht
<Bunter> komm ich nicht rein mit, was für passwort vergibt er da
<dadrc> das, das du angibst beim anlegen
<Bunter> also leider dasselbe mit dem anderen nutzer
<dadrc> Wie hast du denn "damals" Zeitgeist deinstalliert?
<Bunter> hat ich grad versucht zu rekonstruieren
<Bunter> hat mehrere sachen probiert, letzte aktion war http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418692/
<kubine> Title: zeitgeist › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bunter> zeitgeist komplett neu drauf und dann nochmal probieren?
<dadrc> pack mal die beiden dateien zurück
<Bunter> befehl rückgängig machen oder neuinstallieren?
<Bunter> es warn diese beiden befehle des umbenennens schuld
<Bunter> phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Bunter> fuck yah-starter geht wieder !
<Bunter> :-)
<Bunter> DANKE dir für deine geduld und mühe dadrc !
<Bunter> glaub jetzt lass ich den bösen geist einfach drin und fummel da nix mehr zurecht. und ich versuch mir anzugewöhnen es erst wengistens grob zu versehen bevor ich was rumfrickel
<Bunter> dadrc noch puls ?
<dadrc> Gerne :)
<dadrc> Ajo, war ja nicht mein Rechner kaputt ;)
<Bunter> ah okay dacht der schreibtisch wär zu hart für den kopf gewesen :)
<dadrc> Du kannst Zeitgeist aber, soweit ich weiß, einfach in den Systemeinstellungen unter "Privatsphäre" deaktivieren
<Bunter> das hat ich gemacht, dann hat mich ne pseudo-paranoia gepackt und als ich die zeitgeist prozesse noch aktiv sah mir irgendwas zusammengebastelt es komplett rauszuschmeissen
<Bunter> windows-symptome, unheilbar glaub ich :)
<Bunter> falls es dir für ne schlafreiche nacht hilft-hast jedenfalls jemanden erstmal davor bewahrt vista wieder auf nen rechner zu packen :)
<dadrc> Immer gut :)
<Bunter> jeden tag, ne gute tat.. :)
<Bunter> okay dann thx nochmal und ich sag dir zuliebe dannmal nicht "bis bald" :X
<Bunter> bye bye
<El_Presidente> hoi, ich hab nen powerdns am laufen und wollte nun zusätzlich die ips meiner router mit aktualisieren, die ct hatte da in tutorial dazu vor einiger zeit ich nutze sqlite3 als datenbank und das script hier: http://pastebin.com/yDVteE13 die anmeldung funktioniert nur werden keine ips gesetzt. jemand ne idee?
<kubine> Title: [PHP] (at pastebin.com)
<Erzi> Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 14.04 und unity. X-Server startet problemlos, Lightdm funktioniert augenscheinlich auch. Habe in dem Moment auch noch oben die Titelleiste mit Uhr usw. Kaum logge ich einen User ein verschwindet die Leiste und ich bekomme nur noch das Hintergrundbild angezeigt. Habe schon CCSM installiert und auch unity Plugins sind aktiviert.
<Erzi> Verschiedene Grafiktreiberversionen (Nvidia) habe ich auch schon versucht, selbst das vollstaendige entfernen von allen was nvidia heisst bringt keine Besserung.
<Erzi> E17 laeuft 
<Erzi> Unity lief auch noch bis vorgestern, dann mit dem Paketmanager ein Update gemacht der einen anderen Kernel mitgebracht hat und danach trat dieses Problem auf welches ich einfach nicht geloest bekomme. 
<Erzi> Habe das Problem gerade geloest indem ich gnome hinzu installiert habe. Was ich allerdings nicht als Idealloesung ansehe. Unity startet jetzt zwar wieder normal aber warum es vorher nicht ging weiss ich nicht. Hatte bisher noch kein gnome installiert und es ging bis vor 2 Tagen etwa auch ohne. Wie gesagt seit dem Update was wohl eine geringfuegig neuere Kernelversion mitbrachte war ploetzlich dieser Fehler da.
<dadrc> Erzi, sorry, war kurz afk. Pack mal bitte deine /var/log/xorg.0.log in einen Pastebin und gib uns die URL
<Erzi> dadrc: ich bin gerade an nem anderen Rechner ;)
<Erzi> Und der mit dem Problem ist jetzt gerade aus. Wie gesagt ich habs durch die Installation von gnome "behoben"
<ahs85> Hallo
<ahs85> ich habe hier eine Headless Server. Wenn ich den neustarte ist der load immer <0.1 Nach einer Uptime ~>24h geht der load aber deutlich nach oben, auf etwa 0.5 und bleibt dort auch konstant
<ahs85> schaue ich dann mit top oder dstat nach, sind die Prozessoren 2+HT aber zu >87% idle
<ahs85> die Wärmeentwicklung/Lüfterdrehzahlen verändern sich ebenfalls nicht
<ahs85> kann ich das also ignorieren?
<dasjoe> ahs85: load hat nicht nur mit CPU-Auslastung zu tun
<ahs85> dasjoe: das ist mir bewusst, aber nicht klar, woher der load kommen könnte
<ahs85> entsprechender I/O ist nicht zu verzeichnen
<dasjoe> ahs85: generell ist eine Load von unter "1.0 * Prozessorkerne" als in Ordnung zu betrachten. Load kommt auch von Festplatten- und RAM-Auslastung
<ahs85> Server habe ich gerade neu gestartet, load ist bei 0.00
<ahs85> also seit etwa 45 Mins
<ahs85> dasjoe: ahh! Das heißt also, wenn der RAM voll mit Cache ist, geht der load automatisch nach oben?
<dasjoe> ahs85: ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob RAM tatsächlich mit reinzählt. Sowas könnte ich mir aber vorstellen
<ahs85> obwohl der RAM "theoretisch" frei ist (im Sinne, dass der Cache ja jederzeit freigeräumt werden kann)
<Mundus> Guten Tag, bei mir tritt bei Ubuntu 13.10 das Phänomen auf, dass als Texteingabe DE angezeigt wird, aber tatsächlich englisch ausgeführt wird. Ein Workaround habe ich bereits, gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Phänomen dauerhaft zu beseitigen?
<dasjoe> ahs85: load bezieht sich wohl tatsächlich nur auf CPU-"Auslastung"
<dasjoe> ahs85: Allerdings kann voller RAM (= System muss swappen) auch Last mit sich bringen, vielleicht beobachtest du sowas? Allgemein ist 0.5 aber ungefährlich, sogar für Einzelkern-Systeme
<ahs85> dasjoe: Deshalb frage ich ja nach. Swap ist komplett leer. Die Maschine hat 8GB RAM. Davon sind etwa 500MB used und 100MB Buffers
<ahs85> dasjoe: daher swappt der auch nicht
<ahs85> dasjoe: und das dass eher ungefährlich ist, ist mir klar. Mich interessiert ja aber auch, woher der vergleichsweise hohe Wert kommt ;-)
<SpeeFak> namt
<SpeeFak> gibt bei ubutnu 14.04 kein proc ordner mehr ?
<SpeeFak> bin grad dabei die fstab anzupassen und bei ubunut 14.04 gibt kein proc odenr mehr in der fstab 
<mgolisch> SpeeFak: scheint so
<mgolisch> irgendwas anderes mounted das vermutlich
<SpeeFak> jo gleich mal im laufenden sytem nach ne proc gucken
<SpeeFak> nutzt unter ubuntu 14.04 eine TBS 6981 DVB-S2 karte ?
<bekks> Was ist denn deine eigentliche Frage?
<SpeeFak> http://www.vdr-portal.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=123025
<kubine> Title: TBS 6981 / Ubuntu 14.04 / Treiber / Aktiv ? Inaktiv ? im Kernel ? - HDTV / DVB-S2 - VDR Portal (at www.vdr-portal.de)
<SpeeFak> adapter is unter /dev/dvb/adapter im system vorhanden
<SpeeFak> aber ich kann weder mit dem vdr noch scan oder wscan drauf zugreifen
<bekks> Nimm kaffeine, wirf einen Scan an.
<SpeeFak> ncurse tools
<SpeeFak> wenn
<SpeeFak> kaffeine installiert mir die ganzen qt sachen und müllt mien system zu
<bekks> Meine Empfehlung ist und bleibt kaffeine.
<SpeeFak> aber selbst die ncurse sachen laufen nicht
<bekks> Und es müllt genau nichts zu, was man nicht wieder deinstallieren kann.
<SpeeFak> das vdr live-plugins zeigt mir die känale ja an
<SpeeFak> mhhhh grad ne frische installation aufm server ... 
<SpeeFak> ich denke es liegt an der firmware
<SpeeFak> [ 1175.677591] cx23885 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
<SpeeFak> [ 1175.677597] cx23885 0000:03:00.0: Falling back to user helper
<SpeeFak> [ 1175.678312] i2c i2c-13: cx24117_firmware_ondemand: No firmware uploaded (timeout or file not found?)
<nagetier> sollte die sich nicht finden lassen?
<SpeeFak> wüsste aber nicht welche firmware ich noch installieren sollte, die von der TBS seite is drin und linux-firmware und linux-firmware nonfree is auch drauf
<SpeeFak> SOLLTE eigentlich kein thema sein
<bekks> Und in welchen Verzeichnissen hast Du die abgelegt?
<SpeeFak> darum bin ich ja so ratlos
<SpeeFak> /lib/firmware
<bekks> Schieb doch mal ein ls -lha /lib/firmware in einen Pastebin.
<SpeeFak> mom grad auf was gestoßen, das könnte es sein ;) 
<SpeeFak> auf der tbs seite selber ist der aktuelel treiber 130xxx  grad über google gesucht und auf ne unterseite der tbs gestoßen, da gibs den 140xxx
<bekks> Was nicht das Problem der fehlenden Firmware löst.
<Guest68300> hi 
<Guest68300> kann mir jemand dabei helfen, sources.list per konsole zu editieren? 
<Guest68300> würde gerne proposed hinzufügen? 
<duk64> Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand mit firefox 29 und kubuntu 14.04 helfen
<sash_> Hi duk64. Stell einfach deine Frage, dann schauen wir mal, ob und wer dir helfen kann.
<duk64> ok
<duk64> ich habe Kubuntu in einer VM installiert alles soweit ok. Habe das ganye Szstem auf deutsch eingestellt. ok.
<sash_> Bis auf die Tastatur, offenbar :P
<duk64> NUR der Firefox ist englisch , auch die Tastatur ist im firefosx englsisch
<duk64> ja ich schreibe aus dieser vm. die Tastatur in Firefox passt nicht
<sash_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/firefox-locale-de installiert?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package firefox-locale-de in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<duk64> ja mit sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-de 
<duk64> Ich stelle gerade fest, das auch in KNotes englische Tastatur ist
<duk64> an sash   ich habe mal auf deinen Link geklickt. das ist wohl eine verbesserte version, diese habe ich glaube ich nicht installiert!!
<duk64> sorrz, musste firefox neu starten und kam nicht mehr auf ubuntu.de
<duk64> Also es ist immer noch englisch eingestellt
<duk64> sorry musste firefox neu starten, desshalb  war ich kury weg
<duk64> hat noch jemand einen Tip für mich
<musca> duk64:  Du benutzt KDE?
<duk64> In der VM ja Kubuntu wollte ich mal Probieren
<duk64> ich kann mein problem ja nochmal schildern
<duk64> Ich habe kubuntu 14.04 in einer VM installiert. Dann auf deutsch umgestellt
<duk64> nun ist zwar alles auf deutsch bis auf Firefox komplett und die Tastatur allgemein.
<duk64> die sind englisch
<duk64> sash_ hat mir diesen link gegeben: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/firefox-locale-de
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package firefox-locale-de in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<duk64> das habe ich installiert, ohne erfolg
<duk64> musca: kannst du mir vielleicht weiter helfen?
<duk64> sash_: hast du noch eine idee?
<musca> na ja, in KDE kann man recht bequem die Eingabesprache umschalten.
<duk64> du meinst unter regionales in den einstellungen
<musca> hast Du im Infobereich ein Symbol mit "de"?
<duk64> mom
<musca> oder "en" bzw. "us"
<duk64> nein, die info habe ich nicht, kann ich die einstellen?
<musca> hmm, wenn ich das nun wüsste :)
<duk64> mit miniprogramm vielleicht?
<musca> ja, denke ich auch
<duk64> habe ich gefunden, steht us drinn versuch mal was einzurichten
<duk64> fakt ist, ich kann nichts anderes wählen!?!
<musca> gut, da kann mann mehrere Sprachen hinzufügen und dann pro Applikation verschieden einstellen.
<kimo> "perf_event_intel: PEBS disabled due to CPU errata, please upgrade microcode", was heisst das genau und wie mach ich das?
<musca> kimo:  der Linux-Kernel kann neuerdings den Microcode des Prozessors updaten, früher brauchte man ein BIOS-Update dafür.
<duk64> musca: leider geht das hinzufügen nicht
<musca> duk64:  woran erkennst Du das?
<duk64> wenn ich auf einstellungen gehe kann ich die Hardware der tastatur ändern, aber nicht die sprache.
<duk64> klick und anschlag usw.
<kimo> musca, soll heißen einfach auf ein KernelUpdate warten?
<bekks> kimo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081349
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Missing processors in /proc/cpuinfo (at ubuntuforums.org)
<duk64> musca: ich kann die belegung aktivieren und auf ch einstellen (deutsch/schweiz
<duk64> das habe ich gemacht
<musca> duk64:  genau
<musca> duk64: da stellst Du nur ein, welche Sprachen generell zum Umschalten zur Verfügung stehen.
<duk64> nach dem umstellen kann ich jedenfalls in firefox ein y auf taste y schreiben
<musca> das ist doch schon mal ein Fortschritt.
<duk64> ja geht
<duk64> das ist alles merkwürdig. ich benutze schon seit geraumer Zeit auf meinem Hauptsystem MINT KDE
<duk64> dor ist das alles nicht notwendig
<duk64> aber egal
<duk64> nun ist das menü von Firefox noch in englisch
<duk64> (Kann ich mit leben aber meine Frau???)
<musca> ich denke, dass es abertausende von Kubuntu-Anwendern gibt, die nie auf Dein Problem gestossen sind.
<duk64> glaube ich auch
<duk64> nach einigen Jahren habe ich mich in Linux verleibt auch wenn manchmal einige Hürden zu nehmen sind
<duk64> sollte verliebt heißen
<duk64> ich habe firefox dinstalliert und neu installiert, ohne erfolg
<duk64> aber in einer vm und für meine Frau zum probieren soll es reichen.
<duk64> ich habe noch ein weiteres problem
<duk64> ich greife auf eine NAS zu. das mache ich mit dolphin
<duk64> es ist eine SMB freigabe
<duk64>  wenn ich nun eine Datei, sagen wir eine video datei mit vlc öffnen will, geht das nicht
<duk64> es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
<duk64> Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'smb://10.1.1.100/video//BAUCH_BEINE_PO_INTENSIV.ISO'. Check the log for details.
<musca> kimo:  ich bin hier gerade auf einem Debiansystem unterwegs. Hier habe ich die Pakete intel-microcode und iucode-tool installiert. Damit macht der Kernel das Update bei jedem Booten.
<musca> duk64:  vermutlich frägt sich vlc verwundert, was es wohl mit einer iso-Datei anfangen soll ...
<duk64> ne ne das geht schon, wenn ich die datei nach home kopiere ist die welt in ordnung
<duk64> ich geh schlafen gute nacht
<SpeeFak> bekks, lag an der firmware vom neuen treiber ;)
<SpeeFak> aber andere frage
<SpeeFak> ich wollte ien paar verzeichnise umsezten scprch an dere stelle mit mkdir erstellen, chown vdr.vdr zuweisen
<SpeeFak> setze ich jetzt aber ein symlink vom alten pfad auf das neue verz. ( sudo ln -s /var/lib/video.00 /home/vdrrecdir ) wird der symlink als root erstellt ( logisch )
<SpeeFak> will ich aber nun den smylink mit sudo chown vdr.vdr /var/lib/video.00 ebenfalls dem user vdr zuweisen geht das nicht, es bleibt immer bei root
<bekks> sudo ist dabei nicht nötig.
<SpeeFak> warum ?
<bekks> Weil ein symlink immer root gehört.
<SpeeFak> öhm ich weis grad nicht mehr wo, aber ich mein es schon als user verlinkt zu haben ( glaub es war ein apache verzeichnis mit dem user www-data
<SpeeFak> der vdr stellt jetzt an er hätte kein zugriff auf /var/lib/video.00
<bekks> Das wirst du definitiv noch nie gemacht haben können, weil das schon immer so war :)
<bekks> Wenn der User keinen Zugriff auf das Verzeichnis hat, ist die Meldung korrekt.
<SpeeFak> mhhh 
<SpeeFak> das verzeichnis ist mit vdr.vdr 755 passend
<SpeeFak> nur der symlink nicht
<SpeeFak> ich habs aber echt schon mal hinbekommen, dass der symlink unter was anderen lief als root.root 
<SpeeFak> mhhhh
<SpeeFak> mound --bind is mir irgentwie nicht wirklich sinnvoll und eher quick n dirty :/
<bekks> Man kann keine Symlinks als nicht-root anlegen.
<bekks> Und da ein Symlink IMMER 0777 hat, passen die Berechtigungen auch immer.
<bekks> Welchem User und welcher Gruppe gehört /var/lib/video.00 ?
<SpeeFak> sudo -u vdr ln -s /home/vdr_recdir/ video.00 
<SpeeFak> lrwxrwxrwx 1 vdr  vdr  17 Mai  7 22:04 video.00 -> /home/vdr_recdir/
<SpeeFak> also es geht doch, aber nur im verzeichnis wo vdr schrieb rechte hat
<bekks> Das ist nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage.
<SpeeFak> ja les grad
<SpeeFak> var/lib/video.00 is nicht vorhanden
<bekks> Dann ist auch klar warum der vdr mault. :)
<SpeeFak> der link video.00 im /var/lib veriechnis verweist auf /home/vdrrecdir
<bekks> Dann war/ist dein ln oben aber falsch.
<bekks> ln -s alt neu
<SpeeFak> im prinzip wollte ich nur das verzeichnis video.00 durch den link video.00 ersezten
<bekks> Dann hast du die Parameter vertauscht.
<SpeeFak> mom sek ...
<SpeeFak> ha ich habs ;)
<SpeeFak> etwas umständlich aber jetzt sind die benutzer der links auf vdr.vdr gesetzt
<SpeeFak> mkdir -p /home/vdr_recdir
<SpeeFak> chown vdr.vdr /home/vdr_recdir
<SpeeFak> cd /home/vdr_recdir
<SpeeFak> sudo -u  vdr ln -s /home/vdr_recdir/ video.00
<SpeeFak> sudo -u  vdr ln -s  video.00 video
<SpeeFak> sudo mv video* /var/lib
<SpeeFak> lrwxrwxrwx 1 vdr           vdr              8 Mai  7 22:17 video -> video.00
<SpeeFak> lrwxrwxrwx 1 vdr           vdr             17 Mai  7 22:17 video.00 -> /home/vdr_recdir/
<SpeeFak> es geht also ;) würd nur gern wissen ob das nicht auch einfacher geht
<koegs> vielleicht auch mal einen pastebin benutzen...
<SpeeFak> für 6 zeilen ?!
<koegs> !nopaste > SpeeFak 
<kubine> SpeeFak: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<imox> hey ich hab ubuntu virtualsiert als KVM auf Proxmox. Seit dem upgrade auf 14.04 sieht die Grafik ein bissel kaputt aus ;) http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3615/y8zixn9t_png.htm  boot logo und login screen sieht aber normal aus. Jemand ne idee?
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfoto 2014-05-07 um 23.32.22.png - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<k1l_> imox: was für ein desktop ist das denn?
<imox> xfce
<imox> k1l_: ne idee ;) ?
<k1l_> nee, spontan nicht
<rhumbot> hallo, ich hab ein problem: seit ich auf ubuntu 14.04 upgedated hab werden manche Fenster beim öffnen schlecht platziert
<imox> also wenn ik die graka ändere dann gehts mit einer aber da ist die auflösung total komisch 
<rhumbot> wenn ich z.b. texworks starte ist die top leiste unter der menü leiste versteckt
<imox> ich bekomme auch fehlermeldungen wenn ich mich einlogge 
<rhumbot> und ich kann es weder verschieben noch schließen (nicht über das rote x)
<imox> arg immer die neuen versionen :D
<imox> also mit der VM ware graka in proxmox gehts aber ik hab ne 1080p auflösung
<imox> bissel shit :D
<imox> ok nu gehts mit der vmware graka :) 
<imox> hmmm ubuntu 14.04 hat nen problem gestgellet :D http://s1.directupload.net/images/140508/ylfgibtb.png
<imox> wasn da los ;) ?
<imox> keiner ne idee ;(
<bekks> Mach einen Bugreport auf.
<waressearcher2> what is the difference between: "Willst du bis der Tod euch scheidet"    und     "Willst du bis zum Tod, der scheide"  ?
<TheInfinity> !offtopic > waressearcher2 
<kubine> waressearcher2: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-08
<waressearcher2> how do I disable HTML5 player in firefox ? so it will not play nor load videos on youtube
<noseeder> Guten tag. Mir hat es in meinem Ubuntu system nach dem gestrigen Updaten den Grafiktreiber zerschossen. ich habe außer "sudo apt-get update" nichts weiter gemacht oder installiert. Wenn ich XBMC starten will sagt er immer das ich 3d unterstützung brauche. Ich bitte um Hilfe bei der wiederherstellung des Treibers. (Installiert ist Nvidia-current)
<noseeder> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-61-generic-pae i686)
<freanux> noseeder, deine aussage macht mir sorgen. denn ich habe ubuntu auf meinem macbook pro installiert.
<freanux> und auf die virtuellen konsolen kann ich zur zeit noch nicht zugreifen.
<noseeder> ?
<noseeder> Desktop habe ich ja das ist je nicht das problem nur XBMC nörgelt rum
<freanux> hast du den treiber erneut installiert?
<noseeder> ja bringt aber nichts
<freanux> du hast mehrere zur verfügung. wähl mal einen anderen aus.
<stevieh> moin
<freanux> morgen
<noseeder> auch neu installation brachte nichts
<noseeder> freanux habe aber die lösung gefunden in einem sehr alten chat protokoll
<noseeder> mir fehlte nach dem Update der richtige header
<freanux> noseeder, wunderbar. :-)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<David1977> dito
<mat619> Moin! Ich hätte gern, dass mein 12.04 jeden Tag vor dem Herunterfahren automatisch neue Updates herunterlädt und installiert. Geht das? Falls ja, wie richte ich das ein?
<Fuchs> mat619: vor dem Herunterfahren halte ich fuer nicht optimal, aber prinzipiell gehen wuerde es ueber upstart, dass Du beim Herunterfahren einem Dienst sagst, dass er das tun soll, oder alternativ ein alias auf den Befehl zum Herunterfahren setzt, der das tut
<Fuchs> mat619: ich wuerde eher empfehlen "durch den Tag hindurch", dafuer koenntest Du cron verwenden 
<mat619> Fuchs: Hat den Hintergrund, dass zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich meinen Rechner für gewöhnlich herunterfaher, die Leitung am wenigsten belastet ist, ich also niemandem die Bandbreite "klaue" :)
<mat619> Fuchs: die Lösung mit upstart hört sich sauberer an, glaube das werd ich mir mal anschauen
<rentier_> Huhu! Seit einigen Monaten krieg ich in gThumb keine Thumbnails mehr angezeigt, nur noch dieses generische jpg-Icon
<rentier_> jemand ne Ahnung, wie man das fixen kann?
<dadrc> Drück mal Strg+T
<rentier_> unfassbar
<rentier_> thx
<stevieh> *lach*
<dadrc> Schon komplizert, das.
<ansgar1307> Hallo, bei mir lässt sich PulseAudio nicht starten, einige Programme, die darauf zugreifen möchten haben deshalb keinen Ton
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: welche fehlermeldungen gibt es?
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: $ pulseaudio -D
<ansgar1307> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Start des Daemons fehlgeschlagen.
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: was sagt das syslog? und ohne rootrechte -> sudo wird das nicht funktionieren. und wieso startest du den überhaupt direkt und nicht via service?
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: Das ist in /etc/init.d drin, läuft aber wohl irgendwie nicht ^^
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: yep, aber wenn du dann zusätzlich den daemon starten willst kann das nicht gehen, können ja nicht 2 auf einmal laufen. schau lieber mal im syslog was da los ist.
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: Was genau willst du da haben? Meine Start-Versuche oder das vom service?
<TheInfinity> am besten das ganze syslog.
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > ansgar1307 
<kubine> ansgar1307: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ansgar1307> Ja, danke, weiß ich :D
<ahs85> ^^
<ansgar1307> Womit kopiere ich das jetzt am besten? :D
<Fuchs> pastebinit, z.B. 
<Fuchs> das ist ein Paket, das Du installieren kannst
<Fuchs> dem kannst Du auf der Konsole dann einfach die Ausgabe eines Befehls fuettern, z.B.    cat datei | pastebinit     oder   befehl  | pastebinit          (ggf. geht fuer ersteres auch  pastebinit datei,  habe ich nie gebraucht) 
<TheInfinity> !pastebinit > ansgar1307 
<kubine> ansgar1307: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<ansgar1307> Danke :)
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7415264/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: und ein lsb_release -a wäre auch noch fein.
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418702/ Ist übrigens Lubuntu...
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: hmm. da ist der start des systems nicht bei bei dem syslog. ist der ggf. in syslog.1?
<ansgar1307> Tatsächlich, gar nicht darauf geachtet :) Ja, einen Moment
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7415286/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: kann es sein dass du daran selbst was gemacht hast? speziell an dieser datei: /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: Ich habe mir die heute mal angeschaut, aber da war das Problem ja schon vorhanden
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: wie sieht die zeile load-module module-udev-detect aus bei dir?
<ansgar1307> load-module module-udev-detect tsched=o
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: gut. dann machst du aus dem o da mal ne 0.
<TheInfinity> also eine null.
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: ich geh mal davon aus dass du das falsch abgeschrieben hast ;)
<ansgar1307> Hab ich
<TheInfinity> speichern, rechner rebooten.
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: Ich hab das ewig nicht bearbeitet...
<ansgar1307> Aber gut, reboot :D
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: kA wer da was gemacht hat, aber das ist n typischer human error ;)
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: Danke, Pulse läuft wohl wieder :D
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: o ist halt was anderes als 0 ;)
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: Ja, das ist wohl richtig. Aber ich hab die Datei eigentlich noch nie bearbeitet
<TheInfinity> das bezweifele ich ein wenig, von magie ändert sich sowas nicht. und wenn du irgendeine GUI dafür verwendet hast … kA - solltest du beizeiten mal nachschauen wenn du irgendwas änderst :)
<ansgar1307> Ist richtig, aber man hat doch immer "nichts gemacht"? :P
<TheInfinity> ansgar1307: dafür bin ich schon zu lange supporter als „ich hab doch nichts gemacht“ noch ernstnehmen zu können, sorry :p
<ansgar1307> Schon klar :D
<ansgar1307> TheInfinity: Ist aber eine tolle Ausrede :P
<ahs85> bei diesen Gesprächen muss ich immer an "The Website is down" denken :-D
<ahs85> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRGljemfwUE
<kubine> Title: The Website is Down #1: Sales Guy vs. Web Dude - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<menace> Hi, ich versuche gerade meine zweite (verschlüsselte) Festplatte beim Booten zu mounten, aber er sagt immer das klappt nicht. (ubuntu 14.04, fstab/crypttab: http://pastebin.com/Cz6EQ2Eg) Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? in syslog sehe ich keine meldung...
<kubine> Title: [Bash] menace - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<menace> cryptdisks.log sagt auch nix :(
<stevieh> von hand gehts?
<menace> ja
<stevieh> wie machst du es von hand?
<menace> sudo cat /etc/keys/sdbkeyfile | sudo cryptsetup luksOpen extracrypt /dev/sdb und dann einfach sudo mount /dev/mapper/extracrypt (ohne pfadangabe) mountet mir das richtig
<stevieh> UUID Problem?
<stevieh> vielleicht da mal erstmal testweise das device angeben...
<menace> hab ich zuerst gemacht, geht auch nicht...
<menace> ich bin genau deswegen auf die UUID umgestiegn
<stevieh> cryptdisks_start und stop wird dann auch nicht gehen...
<menace> da meine systemplatte auch verschlüsselt ist, ist das vermutlich keine gute Idee.. aber ich probiers mal
<stevieh> hmm... kannst ja von hand nachaarbeiten, was die da machen
<menace> irgendwie hängt cryptdisks start jetzt
<menace> lustiger weise habe ich in /dev/mapper ein device namens sdb5_crypt?! o_O
<menace> wie kann ich denn nachschauen, zu was das file gehört? *kopfkratz*
<menace> ah, das mappt nach /dev/sda5
<stevieh> das isses aber gar nicht?
<menace> jo...
<menace> ich versuch jetzt mal was.. ich erzeuge die zweite platte gleich mit keyfile
<menace> vielleicht lags ja daran
<|Frodo|> warum habe ich hier in kubuntu 12.04.4 in der resolv.conf "nameserver 127.0.0.1" stehen, aber trotzdem bekomme ich DNS-auflösungen?!?
<stevieh> vielleicht hast du einen lokalen DNS / DNS Proxy am laufen?
<dadrc> Klar hat er
<dadrc> dnsmasq
<dadrc> Ist Standard seit 12.04, läuft als lokaler DNS-Cache
<stevieh> ah... siehste
<|Frodo|> dadrc: ah, daher. hatte es mit versionen vor 12.04 verglichen. allerdings ist mir auf die schnelle keine domain eingefallen, die er nicht auflösen konnte. oder hält dnsmasq mehr als die bereits benutzten domains vor?
<dadrc> Nö, fragt aber, wenn er die Daten nicht hat, weiter "oben" nach
<dadrc> "oben" ist dann normalerweise entweder dein Router oder der DNS-Server deines ISPs
<dadrc> So, wie es der Rechner ohne dnsmasq sowieso machen würde
<|Frodo|> dadrc: d.h., der eintrag in resolv.conf ist für unbekannte domains dann nicht (direkt) ausschlaggebend, sondern dnsmasq hat den "echten" DNS noch in ner anderen config stehen?
<dadrc> ja
<|Frodo|> dadrc: und wenn ich den eintrag in der resolv.conf auf einen "echten" DNS-server ändere, hebele ich quasi dnsmasq aus?
<|Frodo|> bzw. umgehe es?
<menace> hm, ich glaube, der hat vorher mit mkfs.ext4 gar nicht das device geschrieben
<dadrc> ja, wird aber vom Network-Manager eh wieder überschreiben bei der nächsten Änderung
<menace> das ging immer viel zu schnell und ich habe folgenden fehler in dmesg: VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<stevieh> hihi, wahrscheinlich hattest du gar kein cryptdevice offen und hast dir ein /dev/doedeldu file angelegt.
<|Frodo|> dadrc: klar, solange der NM aktiv ist und er eine änderung bemerkt bzw. angestozen wird.
<|Frodo|> dadrc: letzte frage zum DNS: woran kann ich denn sehen, welcher DNS-server (abgesehen von dnsmasq) den /tatsächlich/ abgefragt wird? dig & co geben als quelle ja nur 127.0.0.1 aus.
<koegs> |Frodo|: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<|Frodo|> koegs: nein, nicht mehr. zumindest nicht in verbindung mit dnsmasq und networkmanager. in der resolv.conf ist nunmehr nur noch "nameserver 127.0.0.1" enthalten
<koegs> |Frodo|: muss das per terminal sein? sonst steht das im NM in den Verbindungsinformationen
<|Frodo|> koegs: im NM-gui kann ich (unter kde) zwar die gewünschten optionen/verbindgungseinstellungen einsehen (und ändern), aber (bspw. im fehlerfall) nicht die /wirklich/ /benutzten/ DNS-server einsehen.
<koegs> gibt es da nicht Right-Click -> verbindungsinformationen?
<|Frodo|> koegs: habe jetzt nach einigem suchen die info herausgefunden: dnsmasq, was seit 12.04 standardmäßig vom NM aktiviert wird, wird von diesem via DBUS gesteuert. das resultat kann man dann (nur) in der /var/log/syslog einsehen.
<koegs> ah, ok, das hab ich nämlich grad auch nicht gefunden :>
<koegs> aber wie gesagt, am NM-Icon Rechtsklick und da hab ich Verbindungsinformationen und da steht auch der DNS
<|Frodo|> koegs: die enhalten (in kde) nicht den DNS-server
<koegs> KDE :<
<menace> hrm
<menace> auch bei der erzeugung das keyfile direkt mitzugeben hilft nicht
<stevieh> menace: strange...
<menace> er sagt auch immer im log, er möchte gerne sdb_extracrypt öffnen (statt extracrypt)?
<dadrc> |Frodo|, `nmcli dev list iface eth0`
<dadrc> (oder welches Interface auch immer)
<stevieh> wer sagt das?
<dadrc> Da stehen die DNS-Server drin, die der NetworkManager an dnsmasq übergibt
<stevieh> menace: wer sagt das?
<dadrc> Oder `nm-tool`
<|Frodo|> dadrc: ja, klar, die NM-cli-tools. man kann also nur noch "indirekt" sehen, welcher DNS nun genutzt wird. nen klare config-datei wie resolv.conf oder eine gleichwertige für dnsmasq gibt es nicht, da NM den dnsmasq nur via DBUS ansteuert. ok, nun weiß auch ich es...  :-/
<dadrc> Doch, du kannst den NM auch zwingen, bestimmte DNS-Server an dsnmasq zu geben
<dadrc> Entweder im GUI entsprechende Einträge unter DHCP vornehmen, oder in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<menace> stevieh: /var/log/upstart/cryptdisk.log sagt das
<|Frodo|> dadrc: vor 12.04 war dnsmasq noch nicht im spiel. damals hatte ich noch bei bedarf direkt mit resolv.conf rumgespielt und konnte vor  allem mittels dig genau sehen, welcher DNS-server nun genötigt wurde.
<dadrc> Jo, dafür hattest du keinen DNS-Cache
<stevieh> menace: zeig mal
<|Frodo|> dadrc: ja, in meinem fall hatte ich von anfang an in den NM-verbindungsoptionen einen (sebstgewählten) DNS stehen. daher ja meine irritation, daß /trotzdem/ vom NM immer nur 127.0.0.1 in die resolv.conf eingetragen wurde.
<menace> http://pastebin.com/pKMh1vZD
<kubine> Title: cryptdisklog - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> menace: und in der crypttab steht immer noch die uuid?
<menace> ja
<stevieh> hmm... wer macht denn die cryptdisk.log
<|Frodo|> dadrc: mein früher oft genutzter DNS "204.152.184.76" tut wie ich beim rauskramen alter skripte gemerkt habe, inzwischen wohl nicht mehr. welchen DNS nimmt man heute?
<menace> upstart macht die
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, was du so willst. Im Normalfall bietet dein ISP doch einen an
<menace> ich überleg, ob ich in der crypttab jetzt mit dem keyfile doch nochmal umstelle...
<dadrc> Ansonsten hat der CCC hier 'ne ganz nette Liste: http://www.ccc.de/censorship/dns-howto/#dnsserver
<kubine> Title: CCC | DNS Howto (at www.ccc.de)
<|Frodo|> dadrc: nunja, der ISP-DNS ist/war ja nicht unter allen aspekten immer die beste wahl: da wären privatspäre bzw. zuordnung von DNS-abfarge und anschluß, dann mögliche DNS-sperren (zu zeiten von zensursula besonders heftig diskutiert), etc.
<dadrc> Dann ↑
<David1977> |Frodo|: das was dir dadrc gerade geschickt hat, kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen
<|Frodo|> David1977: ja, kenne ich. thx :-)  jedoch wird auch dort (noch) der von mir eingangs erwähnte DNS-server 204.152.184.76 (sogar an 2. stelle) erwähnt. weshalb ich mich frage, wie aktuelle die CC-liste noch ist und ob es inzwischen andere empfehelenswerte DNS-server gibt.
<David1977> Naja...da ist ja vielleicht zu verschmerzen. Ich würde einfach einen anderen aus der Liste nehmen
<David1977> ;)
<menace> es tut! mit /dev/sdb statt uuid und mit dem keyfile bei der erzeugung gehts! 
<menace> Yaay!
<stevieh> na siehste!
<stevieh> zäh geblieben und gewonnen ;-)
<|Frodo|> David1977: ja, klar kann man einfach nen anderen nehemn, was auch meine fallback-lösung ist, aber fragen hier nach aktuellen DNS_servern faregen ist hoffentlich auch kein feheler. :-)
<|Frodo|> David1977: .oO( ok, fehler schein ich sowoieso eher beim tippen zu machen...  )   ;-(
<David1977> Ach quatsch...Frage ist nie ein Fehler
<David1977> Ich hoffe, es kam so nicht rüber
<David1977> Wenn doch, dann sorry in aller Form ;)
<|Frodo|> David1977: nein, keine angst! :-)
<menace> stevieh: hat mich ja nur 1-2h gekostet >.<
<|Frodo|> David1977: /me geht jetzt mal kaffee suchen...
<stevieh> menace: na, hättest du es halt gleich richtig gemacht ;-)
<menace> raaaah :D
<stevieh> dieses ganze uuid gehampel hat mich unterm strich bis jetzt wesentlich mehr gekostet, als es geholfen hat.
<menace> das gefühl habe ich auch
<ujjain2> So can I pm somebody with a question about German names? it will take less than a minute.
<Fuchs> ujjain2: hi, please use either #ubuntu-de-offtopic or ##deutsch for that
<SpeeFak> namt
<SpeeFak> http://pronix.linuxdelta.de/Perl_cgi/Perl/perl_kurs_kapitel6.shtml
<kubine> Title: Kontrollstrukturen if else elsif SWITCH Vergleichsoperatoren (at pronix.linuxdelta.de)
<SpeeFak> if [ 2 < 3 ] ; then echo "HIGH"; else echo LOW ;fi
<SpeeFak> kann mir jmd das brett vorm kopf wegnehmen *g
<SpeeFak> > < = >=  <=  die operatoren wollen nicht 
<menace> du schreibst da bash?
<SpeeFak> jepp
<menace> if ( 2 < 3 ) { print "foo" ; } else { print "bar" ; } geht in perl
<menace> willst du bash oder perl? weil du da oben nen link gepostet hast?
<SunTsu> Sind die nummerischen Vergleiche in Bash nicht -ne -gt und so?
<SpeeFak> bash der link war zu operatioren und syntax suchen
<menace> ansonsten if [ 2 -lt 3 ]; then...
<SpeeFak> menace,  das wars
<menace> oder if [[ 2 < 3 ]] evtl? 
<SpeeFak> danke
<menace> bash wäre ja eigentlich [[ ]]
<SunTsu> Ich würde auch nurnoch [[ ]] nehmen, ist besser
<menace> jo
<SpeeFak> öhm warum ?
<SpeeFak> gehn dann die zeichen ?
<menace> weil [ ] nicht bash sondern shell ist
<menace> /bin/[
<SpeeFak> die zeichen sind einfacher find ich würde die lieber nutzen
<SpeeFak> ahso
<musca> ja, mach doch.
<menace> if [[ 2 < 3 ]] ; then echo "foo" ; else echo "bar" ; fi 
<menace> das tut
<SunTsu> SpeeFak: weil [[ das pattern matching vereinfacht
<SpeeFak> ich sehs grad ;)
<SunTsu> zsh empfiehlt auch [[ zu nehmen
<SpeeFak> zu zsh hab ich mal etwas gelsen ist wohl umnfangreicher als die bash
<menace> und du spawnst afaik auch keine extra shell
<menace> was aber meist egal sein dürfte
<SpeeFak> arbeite aber seit ewigkeiten mit der bash und für miene zwecke bietet die alles was ich brauche
<menace>  [ ] ist nicht bash
<menace> sondern sh
<menace> genauso wie $( ) bash ist und ` ` sh
<menace> bzw. posix
<SunTsu> SpeeFak: Ich wollte darauf hinaus daß [[ eher "fortschrittlich" ist. [ ] würde ich nur nehmen wenn ich nicht sicher bin keine bash/zsh zu haben, sondern es mit nahezu jeder bourne shell laufen soll
<SpeeFak> SunTsu,  AHHHH ;) kompatibiltätstechnisch wäre dann [] besser, wobei heutzutage die bash eigentlich überall default ist
<SpeeFak> ubuntu debian und derivate sind soweit ich weis per derfault alls bash
<menace> und wenn nicht, tauscht man die shebang aus oder so
<SunTsu> SpeeFak: Wenn ich z.B. Zeug für ein BSD schreibe auf dem ich nicht unbedingt eine bsdh vorfinde, und mich daher lieber an POSIX halte, dann nehme ich [ ] - sogar bei ksh ist [[ ]] besser
<menace> unter debian kann dir auch die dash begegnen
<sysdef> [[ 2 < 3 ]] && { echo "foo"; } || { echo "bar"; }
<sysdef> (bash)
<jokrebel> Wie bringe ich ein Evolution dazu, in der Listenansicht des Kalenders alle kommenden Termine (und nicht nur eine Liste für den jeweils ausgewählten Monat) zu zeigen?
<mmrozek> hi
<mmrozek> mal eine frage, ich habe ein 4TB Platte in einer USB Dockingstation
<mmrozek> diese ist NEU
<mmrozek> ich möchte sie formatieren und ein EXT4 Dateisystem drauf machen
<jokrebel> !enter > mmrozek 
<kubine> mmrozek: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<mmrozek> sorry. Also ich möchtre id eplatte nun formatieren, dann Daten rauf kopieren und später in einem openmediavault system einbinden. 
<mmrozek> Kann mir da jemand sagen, wie ich da vorgehe um das ding zu initialisieren, partitionieren und dann zu formatieren?
<mmrozek> habe mit gparted eine neue partition erstellt und scheinbar auch formatiert. Device ist /dev/sdb/. Aber wo finde ich das Ding nun um miene Daten hinzuschaufeln?
<mmrozek> ok, nein. Wenn ich das Häkchen drücke sagt er mir, dass 4TB den DOS Standart überschreitet
<mmrozek> niemand?
<musca> richtig
<mmrozek> was richtig?
<_moep_> deine frage vorher
<musca> bei mehr als 2 Terabyte Kapazität benötigst Du zwingend eine GPT Partitionierung, die alte MBR Methode funktioniert nicht mehr.
<mmrozek> und wie gehe ich da nun vor?
<mmrozek> habe versucht mi fdisk eine partition zu erstellen, das geht scheibar auch
<mmrozek> aber ich kann kein dateisystem drauf machen
<musca> mmrozek:  fdisk kann nur MBR, Du brauchst gparted.
<mmrozek> hab eich auch installiert, was mache ich denn da nu?
<musca> In gparted  wählst Du im Menü Laufwerk den Punkt: Partitionstabelle erstellen.  Achtung, dabei wird alles gelöscht.
<mmrozek> ja id eplatte ist NEU
<mmrozek> *die Platte
<mmrozek> ok, also da dann GPT als Typ, ja?
<musca> In dem sich öffnendenDialog wählst Du statt msdos dann einfach GPT aus.
<musca> ja.
<mmrozek> ok, da macht er gerade
<mmrozek> muss ich das laufwerk danach noch mounten oder macht der das?
<bekks> Du musst selbst partitionieren, Dateisystem erstellen und mounten.
<musca> dann legst Du eine Partition vom Typ "Linux" an.
<mmrozek> Linux? OpenMediaVault formatiert immer als EXT4 glaub ich
<bekks> Das solltest du vorher sicherstellen :)
<mmrozek> ja, da steht als dateisystem ext4
<mmrozek> mounten kann ich das ding aber mit gparted nicht, oder?
<bekks> Sowas habe ich mit gparted noch nie versucht :)
<mmrozek> wie mache ich das dann?
<bekks> !mount > mmrozek 
<kubine> mmrozek: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<musca> bekks:  es geht sogar :)
<musca> 4 TB über USB2.0 kopieren bringt bestimmt Spaß
<mmrozek> Unterstützt linux kein usb3?
<mmrozek> sind nämlich nicht 4 TB sondern 24 insgesamt :)
<musca> doch, doch
<jokrebel> keiner ne Idee zu...
<jokrebel> Wie bringe ich ein Evolution dazu, in der Listenansicht des Kalenders alle kommenden Termine (und nicht nur eine Liste für den jeweils ausgewählten Monat) zu zeigen?
<bekks> mmrozek: Wieso sollte Linux kein USB unterstützen?
<mmrozek> so, habe das nun als /media/disk1 eingebunden. Wenn ich da nun reingehe und daten reinkopiere, dann iegen die im root der hdd, oder?
<bekks> mmrozek: Und was hast du _wirklich_ vor? Erst war es eine 4TB USB Platte, dann kam openmediavault dazu, jetzt sind es auf einmal 24TB?
<mmrozek> es ging um usb3, weil der user meinte, dass es lange dauert mit usb2 
<mmrozek> 12 Platten á 2TB von einem Windows System auf ein OMV kopieren, welches aber 4TB platten hat
<mmrozek> das omv system existiert aber noch nicht, möchte aber die dten gerne schonmal kopieren, weil das eben länger dauert
<bekks> Naja, hat das OMV dann 6 einzelne Dateisysteme mit jeweils 4TB? Oder ist das in Wirklichkeit ein Software-RAID, dass ein einziges xTB Dateisystem zur Verfügung stellt?
<mmrozek> nein einzelne dateisysteme
<bekks> Das klingt nach einem ziemlich komischen Setup. Allerdings funktioniert die Kopieraktion dann im Vorfeld auch.
<mmrozek> ehm
<mmrozek> die berechtigungen machen mir nur sorgen. wenn ich das jetzt dadrauf kopiere, dann hat der OMV ja keinen Zugang. 
<bekks> Die Berechtigungen musst du nachher sowieso anpassen.
<mmrozek> kann ich das denn nocjh nachträglich auf dem neuen system dann?
<mmrozek> ich glaub ich bau mir da nur nen strick. vermutlich besser die daten dann mit bordmitteln zu kopieren, wenn OMV läuft
<bekks> Ich habe noch nie ein OMV gesehen. Du musst halt vor der Kopieraktion rausfinden, ob du einen ssh Zugang zu dem Ding hast, und entspr. BErechtigungen setzen kannst.
<mmrozek> ssh habe ich
<bekks> Auch einen root Account?
<mmrozek> ja
<mmrozek> ich kann da alles installieren was ich will
<bekks> Dann passt es doch. Ich würde allerdings trotzdem erst die Daten kopieren, wenn das OMV da ist, weil 4TB Platten SATA Platten sind, und ich den Dingern in der Größe im Dauerbetrieb nicht weiter traue, als ich sie werfen kann. Ich würde ein RAID6 aus den Platten bauen, damit wenigstens zwei Platten ausfallen können.
<mmrozek> software raid dann? die frage ist halt, ob ich ohne IT Studium weitere Platten einbinden kann in das Raid :D
<bekks> Sowas lernt man in keinem IT Studium.
<mmrozek> das war auch nicht wörtlich gemeint ;)
<bekks> ;P
<mmrozek> aber hast recht, ich warte - ist das system fertig, dann guck ich mal, was mit ovm anbietet als raid möglichkeiten :-)
<mmrozek> bin dann bis morgen  mal off. schönen abend und so
<musca> Der Klassiker ... günstige 4TB Platten im Raid5 ... die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Fehler im Rebuild liegt bei ca. 96%
<jokrebel> meine alte Phillips-Webcam funktioniert mit Cheese einwandfrei. Leider bekomme ich sie aber per "motion" nicht aktiv. 
<jokrebel> im Syslog erscheit nach dem anstöpseln -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7417754/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> aber warum zaubert dann cheese ein Bild herbei als sei alles bestens?
<jokrebel> hatte vorhin auch schon mal einen steinalten Bug gefunden und versuchte mich da dranzuhängen. Nun find ich den aber nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> Hab nun auch camorama installiert. Auch da kommt ein perfektes Bild zustande.
<jokrebel> aber motion weigert sich standhaft (mit anderer Cam aber nicht) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7417827/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> hm - nicht grad viel los aktuell. Wenn noch einer ne Idee hat; bitte "hochlichten" dann find ich es morgen. Danke einstweilen und gute Nacht.
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-09
<waressearcher2> can someone confirm that you can see umlaut, second letter, in that word "lässt" ? it should be an "a" with two dots above, can you see it ?
<jokrebel_> meine alte Phillips-Webcam funktioniert mit Cheese einwandfrei. Leider bekomme ich sie aber per "motion" nicht aktiv. 
<jokrebel_> Hab nun auch camorama installiert. Auch da kommt ein perfektes Bild zustande.
<jokrebel_> im Syslog erscheit nach dem anstöpseln -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7417754/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel_> aber motion weigert sich standhaft (mit anderer Cam aber nicht) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7417827/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel_> wie kann es sein, dass aber cheese und camorama ein perfektes Bild liefern? Für Antworten bitte hilighten, ich les es dann später weil ich bald zur Arbeit muss.
<Rochvellon> jokrebel_: hast du hier schon mal geschaut, ob deine webcam von motion unterstützt wird? -> http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/WorkingDevices
<kubine> Title: WorkingDevices < Motion < Foswiki (at www.lavrsen.dk)
<Rochvellon> jokrebel_: möglicherweise geht es mit vloopback http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/VideoFourLinuxLoopbackDevice
<kubine> Title: VideoFourLinuxLoopbackDevice < Motion < Foswiki (at www.lavrsen.dk)
<Rochvellon> achnee
<jokrebel_> Rochvellon: Naja, explizit aufgeführt ist sie dort anscheinend nicht. Aber das sind, wenn ich das richtig verstehe eine von Usern gemeldete (unvollständige) Liste.
<jokrebel_> aber danke schon mal für die Links. Werd ich mir demnächst noch genauer anschaun. Find es nur komisch weil ja die anderen Programme perfektes Bild liefern.
<Rochvellon> jokrebel_: cheese baut afaik auf v4l auf, während motion wohl eigene treiber entwickelt
<Rochvellon> und camorama baut auch auf v4l auf
<jokrebel_> Danke einstweilen und bis später - cu
<dreamon> Es gibt unter 14.04 das Programm Laufwerke. Weiß jemand wie das in Wirklichkeit, so das man es über die Konsole starten könnte
<koegs> gnome-disks
<dreamon>  koegs Danke. Sagst du mir wie ich das herausfinden kann? Es gibt ja kein Menu mehr wo man nachschauen könnte
<koegs> ich wusste es einfach :)
<dreamon> koegs, Diese eingebung hab ich nicht. Das hieß doch früher mal Palimpset oder so ähnlich
<mgolisch_> dreamon:  in das entsprechende .desktop file schauen?
<dreamon> mgolisch_, Ich habe es weder auf dem desktop noch auf dem Menu gefunden. Ich habe synapse am laufen und dort gebe ich Laufwerk ein.. und dann ist es da. Aber was er startet, könnte ich vielleicht über "ps aux" herausfinden
<mgolisch_> .desktop sind diese anwendungs verknüpfungen
<mgolisch_> die sind in /usr/share/applications
<mgolisch_> wobei verknüpfungen ist auch nicht das richtige wort
<dreamon> Ah interessant. Ich sehe gerade wenn ich mplayer bei synpase eingebe und in der mplayer.desktop dort nachschaue, das er dann gmplayer startet.
<dreamon> mgolisch_, Sehr gut. Das erklärt mir was passiert
<stareye> hi wo soll ich diesen patch einspielen? https://patchwork.linuxtv.org/patch/21611/
<kubine> Title: [RFC] af9035: add ID [2040:f900] Hauppauge WinTV-MiniStick 2 - Patchwork (at patchwork.linuxtv.org)
<stareye> ich finde in dem verueichnis keine datei die so heisst
<stareye> brauch ich anderen kernel ich hab server 14.04
<stevieh> hast du die kernelsourcen installiert?
<geser> der Patch bezieht sich auch auf die Treiber im Git von linuxtv.org
<stevieh> fangen wir ein stockwerk höher an: du hast ein problem mit dem Stick?
<geser> du müsstest mal schaue, ob diese Treiber auch im normalen Linux-Git-tree enthalten sind
<stareye> stevieh: richtig http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hauppauge-wintv-stick-laeuft-nicht/2/#post-6318887
<kubine> Title: Hauppauge wintv stick läuft nicht › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<stareye> ja hab ich ich hab die die kernel sources sowie linux headers installiert
<stareye> in dem linux source sind die dateien
<stareye> muss ich neuen kernel bauen
<stareye> ?
<stevieh> zumindest die module
<stevieh> steht eigentlich alles in dem thread beschrieben, oder?
<stareye> ja aber mann muss in dem kernel ne datei editeren
<stevieh> im kernel? das is n modul
<stareye> ja ok wie soll ich das machen
<mgolisch_> steht doch da oder?
<stareye> mgolisch_: ich muss ne datei patchen die ist nur in dem kernel source soll ich das machen
<stareye> stevieh: der patch in 3.13.0 war drin
<stevieh> und das ist der kernel auf 14.04?
<stareye> stevieh: in den kernel source steht drin kann sein das ich nur den modul laden muss
<stevieh> und die firmware in den passenden ordner
<stareye> genau
<stareye> welcher modul ist nur
<Skorpz> Hey, ich habe dem Prozessor AMD FX 8150(Acht Kern Prozessor mit 3,6GHZ). In Hardinfo unter Devices -> Processor wird mir angezeigt das jeder einzelene Kern weit unter den angegeben 3,6 GHZ liegen. Ist das normal oder sollten bei jedem Kern die 3,6 GHZ angezeigt werden?
<mgolisch_> per default wird der ondemand governor verwendet der taktet die cpu/cores je nach bedarf
<mgolisch_> ist also vermutlich voellig normal
<mgolisch_> Skorpz: funktioniert das ding gut?
<mgolisch_> hatte ueberlegt ob ich mir auch son fx ding hole
<Skorpz> Also bis jetzt keine Problemme. Habe mein Linu auf einer SSD Platte und es fährt unglaublig schnell hoch. Und fand meinen nicht so Teuer. Aber der mit gelieferte Kühler schafft die kühlung nicht. Ist permanent auf hoher Drehzahl das nervt:)
<mgolisch_> aber aufgrund der hohen tdp hab ich mich dann doch dagegen entschieden
<oktay> man nimmt eh nie einen boxed kühler 
<Skorpz> Also sollte Hardinfo während eines Stresstests auch volle Leistung anzeigen.
<mgolisch_> glaub die haben um die 200watt oder so
<oktay> lieber paar euro mehr in eine gute kühlunh
<mgolisch_> das ist voll krank
<oktay> nein 125
<oktay> fx 8150
<mgolisch_> okay das geht ja noch
<mgolisch_> war vermutlich eins der groesseren dinger was ich meine
<fabian__> Hi, ich sitze vor einem Lubuntu 13.10 Desktopsystem. Nun habe ich im laufenden System einen Kubuntu 14.04 LTS Livestick eingesteckt und der Hinweis "Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04 'Trusty Tahr'" erscheint. Wenn ich das jetzt so dur4chlaufen lasse, bleibt es ein Lubuntu? Oder wird es, wie eigentlich das Ziel ist, ein Kubuntu 14.04? 
<Skorpz> Sollte ein Kubuntu 14.04 werden.
<mgolisch_> selbst wenn nicht wär das ja nicht so wild, du bist nur ein metapackage vom kubuntu entfernt
<mgolisch_> sofern internet zugang vorhanden
<geser> ist er nicht schon wieder weg?
<Skorpz> Stimmt:)
<Skorpz> Bei der Installtion von Kubuntu 14.04 würde die / Partition doch eh Formatiert werden, oder?
<Skorpz> mgolisch_:  Zum CPU noch mal, also bei Kubuntu 14.04  werden im Ruhezustand 0,2 bis 0,6 % der CPU Leistung genutzt. Und bei mir geht er selten über 20%.
<mgolisch_> wäre auch komisch bei 8 cores
<Skorpz> :)
<apricot1> 14.04 + notebook(integr.webcam) + ext webcam. wie wähle ich bei camorama die Cam aus?
<do0fY> hi, gibt es eigentlich unter linux auch einen befehl um beispielsweise den busy indicator von /dev/sda/ auleuchten zu lassen? Um die tatsächliche HDD im Rack zu finden?
<stevieh> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null und wenn du sie gefunden hast, ctrl-c drücken
<do0fY> thanks :)
<stevieh> ich glaub die busy lampe ist ziemlich tief unten im controller, die kannste nicht per SW steuern ;-)
<do0fY> ja, aber durch den dateizugriff leuchtet sie ja dann, ne? :)
<stevieh> do0fY: genau und zwar ziemlich lange ;-)
<gugaua> Hallo, ich hab eine ehemalige Windows festplatte mit ntfs angesteckt und beim kopieren bekommen ich bei einen ordner keine berechtigung, kann mit jemand sagen wieso? bindet ubuntu das laufwerf falsch ein?
<gugaua> live cd 14.04
<nagetier> gugaua, schau mal ob du hier etwas dazu findest - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/NTFS-3G#Simulation-von-Dateirechten
<kubine> Title: NTFS-3G › Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gugaua> Ohh das schaut gut aus mit fmask und dmask?
<gugaua> kann ich da auch die normale ID benutzen?
<nagetier> gugaua, das müsste aus dem Artikel hervorgehen.. so aus dem Kopf kann ich es dir nicht sagen.
<gugaua> also mount -t ntfs /dev/bla /media/bla umask=1000,dmask=1000,fmask=1000,uid=1000,gud=1000
<gugaua> gid*
<gugaua> hmm mal durchlesen
<Rochvellon> jemand eine idee, wie ich linux anweisen kann, dass im s2d + s2r usb stromlos geschaltet werden soll?
<leszek> Rochvellon: auf dem notebook oder desktop ? Notebooks sollten das grundsätzlich nicht machen(außer es ist ein spezieller stromusb anschluss wie bei thinkpads). Desktops eigentlich auch nicht es sei den keyboard oder mausklick soll das gerät wieder einschalten
<nagetier> oder über die Kernel Konfiguration CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND .. wie man das in s2r oder s2d integriert bleibt dann aber noch offen.
<dreamon> Kann jemand bestätigen das gmplayer unter 14.04 nicht mehr läuft?
<Rochvellon> leszek: desktop. afaik musste ich unter 10.04 usb im s2r auch stromlos schalten, während bei s2d bisher unter 10.04, 13.04, 13.10 soweit der strom abgestellt wurde. neuerdings wird bei 14.04 selbst im s2d der strom nicht mehr ausgeschaltet und im bios ist wakeup maus und tastatur auch ausgeschaltet.
<Rochvellon> nur ich finde nicht mehr die stelle, wonach ich unter 10.04 es einrichtete
<leszek> Rochvellon: hasat du schonmal powertop versucht. Evt. kannst du damit usb powersave einstellen, was zwar eigentl. nicht dafür gedacht ist aber evtl. etwas bewirken kann. 
<leszek> Rochvellon: und im wiki hast du nix gefunden ?
<Rochvellon> leszek: ich habe bisher nicht wirklich was gefunden. wobei, könnte es auch mit den pm-tools zusammenhängen, dass evt. module nicht korrekt beendet werden?
<leszek> Rochvellon: möglich
<Rochvellon> denn dass unter 14.04 auch im s2d bei mir usb nicht stromlos geschaltet wird, ist erst seit ein paar tagen
<Rochvellon> ich gehe doch recht in der annahme, dass die anweisung "echo auto | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-3/power/control" auto in die datei control schreibt, oder?
<leszek> Rochvellon: ja das sollte es machen
<Rochvellon> nur wenn ich dann die datei aufrufe, dann ist mitnichten ein auto in dieser datei :/
<musca> tee datei <<< auto
<Rochvellon> hm, egal, was ich eingebe, auto wird auf der cli ausgegeben 
<ppq> Rochvellon, das liegt daran, dass das keine richtige datei ist, sondern eine schnittstelle die nur wie eine verzeichnisstruktur abgebildet ist
<ppq> der befehl war sonst schon richtig
<ppq> tee gibt das sowohl an stdout als auch als ziel aus
<ppq> (das zweite "als" sollte "ans" sein)
<Rochvellon> jo, schon bemerkt, dass ich diese bspw. nicht mit einem editor bearbeiten kann
<Rochvellon> nur wie bekomme ich jetzt die änderungen darein?
<ppq> wenn es so nicht geht - gar nicht. 
<ppq> das, was du damit erreichen willst, geht aber vielleicht anders
<Rochvellon> bisherige versuche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422935/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<musca> Rochvellon:  wie sieht's denn mit der Datei /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-3/power/level aus?
<Rochvellon> inwiefern? ich bekomme diese nicht editiert, selbst nicht mit editoren.
<bekks> Inwiefern was?
<Rochvellon> bekks: ich möchte in obiges "auto" reinschreiben. egal was ich mache, "auto" wird nicht darein geschrieben. bekomme max. nur "Keine Berechtigung", obwohl root schreiben und lesen können soll
<bekks> Ich habe Dir vorhin in #ubuntu den funktionierenden BEfehl gegeben.
<Rochvellon> bekks: es klappt nicht damit
<Rochvellon> habe ich doch schon gepostet
<deem> Rochvellon: "echo auto | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-3/power/level"
<Rochvellon> ja, es wird aber nichts reingeschrieben. dort ist weiterhin nichts von auto zu lesen, nur "on" ist in der datei vorhanden
<musca> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418707/
<kubine> Title: usb power control › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<musca> man kann also eigentlich schon in  /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-3/power/control  schreiben
<Rochvellon> öffne ich jetzt die datei, steht dort weiterhin on in der datei
<musca> womit öffnest Du die Datei?
<Rochvellon> bspw. mit mc im lesemodus oder mit gedit
<Rochvellon> will ich unter mc die datei im schreibmodus öffnen, so bekomme ich wieder den fehler, dass ich keine berechtigung hätte
<Rochvellon> vi zeigt mir auch nur ein on an
<Rochvellon> selbst wenn ich es mit nano direkt aufrufe und editiere + speichere, so bleibt das "on" drinnen beim nächsten aufruf
<NoiseFreak> te
<NoiseFreak> nabend 
<musca> Rochvellon:  nano geht hier mit Kubuntu live in einer VBox auch  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418712/
<kubine> Title: sudo nano /foo/bar/control › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<musca> allerdings kann man nur "on" oder "auto" eintragen, ansonsten erhält man "invalid argument"
<bekks> Rochvellon: Parameter, die sich nicht ändern lassen, weil die Hardware das nicht unterstützt, werden keine Änderungen anzeigen.
<stareye> ist der stick kompatibel in 14.04 http://www.amazon.de/GiXa-Technology-Fernsehen-Bearbeitung-Fernbedienung/dp/B004W4INCM
<bekks> stareye: Dazu musst Du uns den Chipsatz nennen.
<stareye> laut die seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten#Hauppauge ist kompatbel  aber nicht in 12.04 12.10
<kubine> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> stareye: Dann nenne uns den Chipsatz. :)
<stareye> k.a hab die karte nicht
<bekks> Ohne diese Information können wir genau nichts zu der Karte sagen.
<Rochvellon> bekks: zumindest eine info, danke. nur warum war bis vor kurzem unter 14.04, zumindest im s2d, der usb port oder die ports ausgeschaltet und jetzt nicht mehr?
<bekks> Rochvellon: Weil sich ggf. auch einfach nur im Kernel etwas geändert hat.
<Rochvellon> hm, kann mich nicht erinnern, dass mitlerweile seit 14.04 stable rauskam, ein neuer kernel installiert wurde
<bekks> Da kamen bereits mehrere.
<Rochvellon> ah, sehe gerade .29
<Rochvellon> hö? warum wird mir angezeigt, dass ich 3.13.0.24.29 installiert haben, wenn laut http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/updates/linux  	3.13.0-24.46 im base ist?
<kubine> Title: UbuntuUpdates - Package "linux" (trusty 14.04) (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<bekks> Rochvellon: Weil 24.46 neuer ist als 24.29
<k1l> Rochvellon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Rochvellon: Du hast nicht alle Updates :)
<k1l> Rochvellon: fahr mal ein "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Rochvellon> bekks: ich habe den .29 aus trusty updates ....
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Aber eben nicht die aktuelle Version.
<Rochvellon> hm trusty-security, -updates + -backports sind aktiv und habe eben nochmal die listen heruntergeladen. immer noch.29
<k1l> zeigmal apt-cache policy linux-image
<k1l> *linux-image-generic
<Rochvellon> nichts, bis auf 2x [keine] ...
<stareye> bekks:  RTL2832U
<bekks> stareye: Damit kannst du nun schauen, ob es dafür für aktuelle Kernelversionen auch noch/schon Unterstützung gibt.
<stareye>  /ignore bekks
<bekks> Wenn sonst alles in Ordnung ist bei Dir, wünsche ich Dir auch noch ein schönes Leben.
<bekks> Du darfst die Channeltür übrigens von draussen zumachen.
<stareye> danke mach ich gern
<stareye> bekks: wenn du keine lust hast zum supporten dann lass es sein
<Fuchs> ach Jungs, benehmt euch bitte
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-10
<Georg> hi, schon jemand wach hier?
<Georg> Jemand, der sich mit grub2 Konfigurationen auskennt
<rentier_> Kann man in LibreOffice mit einer einfachen Operation alle Tabellen-Zeilen eines Spreadsheet ausblenden, die einen bestimmten Wert nicht enthalten?
<dreamon> Firefox stellt die letzte Sitzung nicht mehr her(sprich die Tabs die offen waren), obwohl es in dein Einstellung richtig eingetragen wäre. Hat jemand ne idee?
<bekks> Mit einem neuen Profil testen
<dreamon> bekks, Hmm.. mit neuem Profil geht es. Aber alle Lesezeichen, Logins weg.. 
<bekks> dreamon: Lesezeichen, etc. kann man aus dem kaputten Profil kopieren.
<dreamon> bekks, Ok, muß ich schauen wie das geht. Danke
<musca> dreamon:  Firefox kann doch die Lesezeichen in die Cloud synchronisieren.  Damit hat man sie überall - auch in neuen Profilen.
<musca> Einführung unter Extras / Sync
<eTeddy> Morgen
<eTeddy> Wie kann ich nautilus unter Ubunut 14.04 so einstellen, dass ich im linken Teil die augeklappte Baumstruktur sehe?
<eTeddy> hm... keiner da - schlafen noch alle?
<ppq> was gibts denn?
<eTeddy> was gibts wo?
<dreamon> eTeddy, ppq ist erst nach deinen Hilferuf eingeloggt, er kann nicht sehen was du gefragt hast.
<dreamon> bekks, Hab Fehler behoben. sessionrestore.js war auf 0 Bytes. Habe ein sessionrestore.bak drüber gebügelt, jetzt gehts wieder :)
<eTeddy> Wie kann ich nautilus unter Ubunut 14.04 so einstellen, dass ich im linken Teil die augeklappte Baumstruktur sehe?
<eTeddy> dann hier nochmal ;-)
<dadrc> eTeddy, http://lifepluslinux.blogspot.de/2014/04/enable-tree-view-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<kubine> Title: Life plus Linux: Enable Tree View in Ubuntu 14.04 (at lifepluslinux.blogspot.de)
<eTeddy> dadrc, da ist bei mir bereits ein Haken drin, das Fenster hab ich auch, wenn ich aber in einem Ordner abtauche, dann wird der Baum zum Ordner nicht angezeigt
<sascha_unterwegs> Tag zusammen.
<sascha_unterwegs> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich unter Xfce einstellen kann, dass Fenster maximiert werden, wenn ich sie an den oberen Bildschirmrand ziehe.
<sascha_unterwegs> Irgendwie finde ich die Einstellung nicht (Ubuntu 14.04)
<sascha_unterwegs> Die Fenster werden leider nur auf die horizontal maximiert, vertikal nehmen sie nur die Hälfte des Platzes ein. Sehr seltsames Verhalten, wie ich finde.
<dreamon> sascha_unterwegs, Unter Fensterverwaltung oder Feineinstellung des Fensterverhaltens.. soweit ich weiß. Ich hab das ausgeschalten, weil mich nervte
<sascha_unterwegs> dreamon, Da finde ich eben nichts diesbezüglich
<nagetier> sascha_unterwegs, http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=8071 - schau mal ob Antwort #6 das Ergebnis liefert.
<sascha_unterwegs> nagetier, Sieht fast so aus, danke.
<sascha_unterwegs> Jetzt maximiert er aber auch nicht. Traumhaft ;)
<nagetier> hm :/
<Di881> Weiß jemand von euch, ob man laufende #docker container umbennen kann? Bekomme im main channel irgendwie keine Anwtort
<dadrc> Soweit ich weiß, geht das nur, wenn die aus sind
<Di881> dadrc: danke
<schnuppi> hallo @ alle
<schnuppi> kennt jemand uda 2.0?
<k1l> wahrscheinlich der entwickler :)
<schnuppi> lool der war gut
<schnuppi> Ultimate Deployment Appliance
<schnuppi> vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen
<schnuppi> ich versuche per vmware eine PXE Server aufzubauen per Uda 2.0
<k1l> sag mal wo da ein fehler passoiert? ich glaube das wird wahrscheinlich eher was für den uda support sein
<schnuppi> mein problem ist 1. die IPs zwischen dem VMware Player, und mein 2. ich komme nicht ins webinterface
<schnuppi> kurzgesagt, ich hab den. eth0(Lan) vmnet 1(mit ipv6) vmnet(mit ipv4)
<schnuppi> ich wei´ja nicht ob du, ihr mich verstehen könnt, was ich damit meine...
<Erzi> Hallo
<Erzi> Ich habe dieses bescheuerte Unity Problem wo nach dem Einloggen einfach der komplette Desktop nur noch aus dem Hintergrundbild besteht. Bzw. der Starter und die Titelleiste fehlen einfach
<Erzi> Jetzt kann ich sogar noch auf dem Desktop rechts klicken und dabei das Hintergrundbild aendern und die Einstellungen erreichen
<Erzi> Aber wohin verschwindet der Starter? Das Problem tritt meisst nach irgendwelchen Systemupdates auf. 
<Erzi> Grafiktreiber oder Kernel
<Erzi> Habe einen P4 3000 HT und habe den SMP kernel nachinstalliert, danach hatte ich dieses Problem. 
<Erzi> Hatte ich aber mit der Generic auch und es verschwand nachdem ich da gnome einfach nachinstalliert hatte. 
<Erzi> Falls jemand das Problem kennt und helfen kann wuerde ich mich freuen.
<ring0> Erzi, hast du mal einen neuen nutzer angelegt?
<ring0> Erzi, vorweg, mit aussagen wie "nach irgendwelchen systemupdates" kann hier keiner etwas anfangen geschweige denn, dir helfen
<Erzi> Verstehe dich schon ring0 
<ring0> Erzi, ein unity problem wird auch kaum durch das installieren der gnome-shell behoben
<Erzi> Aber das Problem ist das es mir schon min 2 mal passiert ist.
<ring0> Erzi, hast du das mit dem user mal probiert?
<Erzi> Einmal konnte ich es beheben indem ich gnome-shell installiert habe
<Erzi> einmal nur durch das installieren einer anderen nvidia Version
<Erzi> und jetzt kann ich machen was ich will, es geht nicht mehr
<Erzi> seit ich den kernel auf smp geaendert habe.
<Erzi> Ich finde keinen Zusammenhang, und in den Foren sieht es genauso aus.
<ring0> wenn du auf fragen nicht antwortest, hilft dir auch keiner mehr
<Erzi> Alle anderen Desktops (xfce, enlightment) funktionieren 
<Erzi> Nein, ich habe es noch nicht versucht.
<Erzi> Wie soll ich den anlegen?
<Erzi> einfach adduser auf der Konsole?
<Erzi> oder auf einer grafischen oberflaeche?
<Erzi> mit oder ohne /home?
<ring0> wie du willst
<ring0> du hast es also noch nicht mit einem anderen user probiert. so viel zur frage
<Erzi> ok, muss dazu immer rueber laufen, der Rechner steht nebenan ;)
<Erzi> Nicht schimpfen, ich machs jetzt. Vermutest du das es an den Berechtigungen liegt?
<ring0> mach ruhig mit home
<ring0> gut möglich
<ring0> scheinbar hast du ja wild rumgebastelt ;)
<Erzi> Bin wieder da
<Erzi> habe einen User angelegt
<Erzi> der zeigt dasselbe Verhalten
<Erzi> vor dem Login ist ja auch die Titelleiste noch da, kaum logge ich mich ein verschwindet diese
<Erzi> Der Bildschirm zuckt kurz wegen Aufbau Hintergrundbild und die Leiste verschwindet
<Erzi> Normalerweise sollte sie dann wieder erscheinen und gleichzeitig die Starterleiste auftauchen.
<ring0> ok, schade. war einen versuch wert. oft ist es ja die user konfiguration und die berechtigungen, die durcheinander gekommen sind
<Erzi> Mit rechtsklick erhalte ich aber das normel Unity Desktopmenu, also das wo man neue datei und Hintergrund usw. machen kann.
<ring0> ich nutze kein unity, kann dir da sonst leider wenig helfen
<Erzi> Ich habe den Eindruck das Unity extrem empfindlich ist.
<Erzi> Wie gesagt die anderen Desktopsachen funktionieren alle
<Erzi> Gnome kann ich nicht probieren da ich das nicht auswaehlen kann, wahrscheinlich weil ich lightdem gelassen habe anstatt gdm
<Erzi> gdm habe ich auch wieder deinstalliert um da probleme auszuschliessen
<Erzi> Wahrscheinlich sollte ich mit unity ebenso verfahren da der Rechner wahrscheinlich eh nicht damit klar kommt (leistungsmaessig)
<Erzi> Dachte das ich mit dem SMP Kernel und nvidia Grafiktreibern etwas retten kann
<Erzi> Als Unity noch funktioniert hat war die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit leider nicht wirklich brauchbar. 
<Erzi> Dieses Problem ist ja auch nicht voellig neu, und in den Foren habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen "universellen" Loesungsansatz gefunden.
<Erzi> Scheinen alle irgendwie "wild" zu basteln und bei manchen laeuft es danach auch wieder. Eine richtige Ursache habe ich leider nicht finden koennen.
<Erzi> Frage mich warum das am Kernel liegt, und vorallen an den Grafiktreibern, der Xserver startet ja auch problemlos. Habe ja eine grafische Oberflaeche. Nur die Titelleiste und der Starter kommen nicht zum Vorschein.
<Erzi> Wenn die Grafiktreiber nicht funktionieren wuerden dann denke ich wuerde der Xserver seinen Dienst ja gleich komplett verweigern und ich wuerde in der Konsole landen. Und wie gesagt XFCE und E17 funktionieren ganz ordentlich. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, weil ich das bisher auch noch nicht benutzt habe. Auf meinem Rechner bin ich mit KDE ganz zufrieden.
<Erzi> Denke aber das KDE fuer den Rechner nicht so geeignet ist von der Leistung her.
<Erzi> Das Problem gibt es schon seit mindestens 2012
<Erzi> Einige Loesungsvorschlaege kann man gar nicht mehr probieren da die Funktionen schon depracet sind
<B12f13> Nabend 
<B12f13> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntu 14.04, es will seit ca. 2 Tagen nicht mehr Herunterfahren bzw. Neustarten, bleibt immer hängen. Auch via Terminal geht nichts. Kann mir jemand helfen?? P.s. Habe die letzten Wochen nichts am System geändert, lediglich die Updates von Ubuntu installiert.#
<Erzi> Wo bleibts denn haengen?
<Erzi> Booten tut er wohl ganz normal?
<Erzi> Nur beim Herunterfahren bleibt er quasi haengen und schaltet nicht aus?
<B12f13> Ja booten und alles andere funktioniert, nur Herunterfahren bzw. Neustarten bleibt er hängen beim Logo
<B12f13> Und ich hab nichts verändert 
<B12f13> Lediglich die Updates von Ubuntu, ich wollt jetzt nicht wieder alles neu Installieren
<Erzi> Waere auch keine Loesung
<Erzi> Ist er denn auf dem neusten Stand?
<B12f13> Rechner : Medion P6638
<Erzi> also sudo apt-get update und danach sudo apt-get upgrade schon probiert?
<B12f13> Nach aussage der Systemakt.  ich zur zeit kein Update verfügbar 
<B12f13> ich versuch es gerade mal
<B12f13> so ich versuch mal Neustart ....
<B12f13> Hi hat nichts funktioniert
<B12f13> Kann mir jemand helfen??  Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntu 14.04, es will seit ca. 2 Tagen nicht mehr Herunterfahren bzw. Neustarten, bleibt immer hängen. Auch via Terminal geht nichts. Kann mir jemand helfen?? P.s. Habe die letzten Wochen nichts am System geändert, lediglich die Updates von Ubuntu installiert
<Erzi> schau doch mal in die logdateien B12f13 
<B12f13> Sorry wie mach ich das??
<Erzi> Wenn du kein Update gemacht hast, was soll sich da auch aendern, ausserdem wenn es am Kernel liegt dann hast du das Ergebnis erst nach neustart, und dann wieder probieren auszuschalten.
<Erzi> Meiner Meinung nach ist das irgendein Kernelproblem
<Erzi> Wenn du jetzt erst ein update gemacht hast und davor lange nicht ist da garantiert auch eine neuere Kernelversion drauf gekommen.
<B12f13> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit häufig Updates für den Kernel - stand zumindest bei den Updates immer
<Erzi> Daran wird es wahrscheinlich liegen.
<Erzi> Wuesste jetzt aber auch nicht was man da genau machen kann
<Erzi> acpi off oder aehnliches vielleicht
<B12f13> ich hab es heute schon mit einem Kernel Update von Upubuntu probiert, hab zur Zeit 3.14.3 drauf, hat das Problem aber nicht behoben
<zeitsofa> B12f13: gibt es denn einen shutdown-log bei nopaste den man sich von deinem Problem mal ansehen kann?
<bekks> 3.14.3 ist defnitiv kein supporteter Ubuntukernel.
<bekks> B12f13: Hast du den selbst kompiliert?
<zeitsofa> seas bekks :)
<bekks> zeitsofa: grias' di :)
<B12f13> der Kernel ist von http://www.upubuntu.com/, hatte früher nie Probleme damit
<B12f13> ich schau mal nach der log
<bekks> upubuntu ist auch nicht offiziell supported.
<bekks> Spiel erstmal einen supporteten Kernel ein, das steigert die Chance auf Problemlösung ungemein :)
<B12f13> ich hatte den Original Kernel drauf damit fing das Problem an... ich hatte in den letzten Tagen min. 3-4 Kernel Updates (Offiziel über Systemaktu.)
<B12f13> welche log braucht ihr?? finde keine Shutdown log
<jokrebel> fang grad erst zu lesen an, aber würde schonmal gern ein "apt-get update" und "apt-get dist-upgrade" sehn, wenn da schon von Fremdsoftware die Rede ist.
<B12f13> wo finde ich die ?? Sind die auch im /Var/log/?? 
<data> Hi. Ich kompiliere gerade meinen eigenen Kernel nach, da ich ein Custom-Kernel-Modul brauche (netmap): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel . Aber der Schritt hier bereitet mir Probleme: "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic " Bekomme nur den Fehler "cp: cannot stat 'scripts': No such file or directory"
<kubine> Title: Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<B12f13> ich versuche noch mal ein Reboot meld mich gleich wieder
<jokrebel> B12f13: Du weist nicht was "apt-get update/dist-upgrade" ist benutzt aber exotische Kernel?
<B12f13> ich weiss was das ist, nur hab ich mir die Logs noch nie angeguckt, weil bisher immer alles funktioniert hat 
<zeitsofa> B12f13. sudo shutdown -h now > /var/log/reboot.log könnte mal ein anfang sein. 
<B12f13> und den Kernel von Upubuntu hab ich erst seit heute drauf, und gehofft das der den Fehler behebt
<jokrebel> B12f13: Ich fragte auch nach der Ausgabe dieser _Befehle_. Logs erwähnte ich nicht.
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<Erzi> bekks: hast du von meinem Unity Problem gelesen?
<Erzi> Und hast du vielleicht ne Idee dazu?
<zeitsofa> jokrebel: ich hab ihn vorher nach nem Log vom Shutdown gefragt. Und mir schien als hätte er das nicht gefunden. 
<jokrebel> ...ooO( was ist eigentlich Upu-buntu nun schon wieder? )
<Erzi> zeitsofa: er scheint sofort alles umzusetzen
<jokrebel> zeitsofa: Vielleicht sollte man ihm das Hochlichten noch erklärten ;-)
<zeitsofa> :)
<Erzi> jokrebel: was ist denn hochlichten?
<Erzi> meinst paste?
<Rochvellon> Erzi: highlight 
<Erzi> da isser wieder
<Erzi> Rochvellon: was?
<jokrebel> kein Hochlicht
<Erzi> Achso
<jokrebel> Erzi: Hochlicht ;-) (hilight)
<Erzi> maaaaaan
<Erzi> Das heisst highlight ned hochlicht... jokrebel 
<Erzi> ;)
<zeitsofa> B12f13: wb. und steht etwas in dem file?
<Erzi> so nun biste wieder gehighlightet jokrebel 
<Erzi> klar steht da was drin zeitsofa 
<B12f13> komplett leer
<Erzi> Oder meinst der stuerzt noch eher ab?
<B12f13> steht nichts drin
<Erzi> aha
<zeitsofa> ^^
<Erzi> auch ned schlecht
<Erzi> faehrt ja auch ned sauber runter
<B12f13> die Reboot log ist leer, hat zwar die Datei erzeugt aber drin steht nichts
<Erzi> machst du deinen Rechner mit der Steckdosenleiste aus?
<zeitsofa> wo genau bricht er denn ab? B12f13
<B12f13> ist Notebook mit Powerknopf
<B12f13> geht nichts anders 
<zeitsofa> du drückst den Powerknopf für den shutdown, oder?
<B12f13> es ist mir erst vorgestern aufgefallen als ich morgens dran wollte und das System immer noch versuchte Herunterzufahren
<zeitsofa> dann sollten da messages kommen was die kiste so macht, oder nicht?
<B12f13> Nein ich klicke ganz normal auf Shutdown, die Unity oberfläche verschwindet das Bild wird kurz schwarz, dann erscheint das Ubuntu Logo und ende dann passiert nichts mehr
<B12f13> und zu den Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch noch den Original Kernel drauf
<B12f13> Ne keine Messages nichts 
<zeitsofa> hmm kannst du wenn das ubuntu logo erscheint noch auf die TTY's wechseln?
<B12f13> hab auch noch Windows 7 & Android X86 dort funktioniert alles wunderbar
<B12f13> nur seit 2-3 tage bei Ubuntu nicht mehr
<B12f13> Ne der bleibt einfach hängen da geht nichts mehr
<B12f13> Ich habe mich eh gewundert das ich in der letzten Zeit soviel Kernel Updates hatte ca. 3-4 stück in den letzten 2-3 tagen
<B12f13> Und das System lief seit 13.04 wunderbar, hab keine lust wieder alles einzurichten. 
<zeitsofa> darf ich mal die Ausgabe von "uname -rov" sehen B12f13?
<B12f13> klar wait..
<B12f13> 3.14.3-031403-generic #201405061153 SMP Tue May 6 16:16:30 UTC 2014 GNU/Linux
<B12f13> die anderen hab ich bereits gelöscht davor war, 3.14.00 drauf wenn ich mich nicht irre
<B12f13> das müsste der letzte Offizielle Kernel sein 3.14.00
<zeitsofa> hast du denn mittlerweile das von jokrebel gewünschte upgrade samt log erstellt? ich denke das wird auch helfen. 
<ring0> B12f13, 14.04 hat aktuell 3.13.0.24.29. d.h. du nutzt immer noch keinen ubuntu-kernel
<B12f13> die log die erstellt wurde war leer. stand nichts drin
<B12f13> Erstellt wurde die log 
<B12f13> hast du mal nach Updates geschaut ring
<ring0> B12f13, ja, trusty-updates bietet 3.13.0.24.29
<ring0> du nutzt keinen ubuntu kernel…
<ring0> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- linux-image-generic (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<B12f13> Ich hatte vorher aber 3.14.00 und ich hatte kein Upubuntu vorher auf diesem Rechner genutzt
<ring0> dann war das auch schon kein ubuntu kernel
<ring0> guck selbst nach auf der seite. 3.14 gibt es in ubuntu noch nicht
<B12f13> ich werd mal den Kernel 3.13.0.24.29 installieren, ich weiss zwar nicht wie ich vorher 3.14 drauf haben konnte, weil mit Upubuntu hab ich heute seit lange mal wieder benutzt.
<B12f13> bzw. erstemal auf dem System 
<zeitsofa> darf man mal nen blick in deinen Installationsquellen werfen?
<Feuerchen> moin zusammen 
<zeitsofa> B12f13: ?
<B12f13> ja??
<B12f13> Musst mir sagen wie, bin kein linux Experte höchsten Anfänger
<B12f13> ich mach mal kurz einen Neustart (Versuch) bin gleich zurück
<zeitsofa> den inhalt von /etc/apt/sources.list und /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ 
<B12f13> 3.13.0-26-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 7 23:30:46 UTC 2014 GNU/Linux
<B12f13>  ist jetzt drauf
<bekks> Schieb bitte mal die Ausgabe von "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic" in einen Pastebin.
<B12f13> linux-image-generic:
<B12f13>   Installiert:           3.13.0.26.32
<B12f13>   Installationskandidat: 3.13.0.26.32
<B12f13>   Versionstabelle:
<B12f13>  *** 3.13.0.26.32 0
<B12f13>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed/main i386 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<B12f13>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<B12f13>      3.13.0.24.29 0
<B12f13>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main i386 Packages
<B12f13>      3.13.0.24.28 0
<B12f13>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Pastebin.
<B12f13> sorry 
<bekks> !pastebin > B12f13 
<kubine> B12f13: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> Ich möchte gerne einen Pastebin sehen.
<B12f13> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418717/ 
<kubine> Title: Terminal aussgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<B12f13> so??
<bekks> Genau so, ja. Wieso hast du denn (als Anfänger) trusty-proposed aktiviert?
<B12f13> ???
<bekks> Zeile 6 deines Pastes.
<B12f13> ja mir sagt das nichts??
<bekks> Von alleine aktiviert sich das nicht. Wenn, dann warst Du das.
<B12f13> Ja und was ist das?? Für noobs bitte thx
<bekks> Das proposed repo enthält Pakete, die noch nicht offiziell freigegeben sind, weil sie durch noch instabil sein können.
<bekks> Daher die Frage: warum hast du das aktiviert?
<Rochvellon> B12f13: es sind nicht oder nur schlecht getestete pakete, die nur aktiviert werden sollten, wenn man weiß, was man macht
<B12f13> Achso jetzt!! Das ist bei den Systemaktu., das hatte ich bisher immer alles aktiviert, hab gedacht könnte nicht schaden ^^ (Falsch Gedacht?!)
<bekks> Ja, falsch gedacht.
<B12f13> Sorry hab gedacht, könnte nicht schaden wenn man schonmal Pakete drauf hat die noch nicht offiziel freigegeben sind.
<B12f13> Werde es gleich deaktivieren
<B12f13> was ist mit trusty-backports??
<B12f13> brauch man das??
<B12f13> Hab es auch mal deaktiviert
<bekks> Backports brauchst du auch nur, wenn Du weisst was Du tust :)
<Rochvellon> backports sind aus neueren versionen von ubuntu zurückportierte pakete, die jedoch nicht so gut getestet sind
<B12f13> Normal nutze ich Ubuntu nur für Office, Inet und e-mails, hab mich noch nie so wirklich mit dem Thema Ubuntu auseinander gesetzt. Tja Windoof verblödet halt
<B12f13> Werd jetzt mal schauen b es mit dem Kernel jetzt geht? Mit dem Shutdown ! Meld mich gleich wieder
<bekks> Es hat nicht viel mit Windows zu tun, sein Ubuntu zu verbasteln :)
<Rochvellon> naja, auch unter windows kann einiges schieflaufen, wenn einfach etwas installiert wird. das wird jetzt jedoch offtopic
<B12f13> Weiss ich, aber Windows kennt man trotzdem einfach besser wenn man es länger hatte nutze Ubuntu erst ca. 2 jahre so richtig
<B12f13> bis gleich
<B12f13> So fehler immer noch der selbe
<B12f13> ??
<bekks> .
<B12f13> Also bis jetzt klappt es immer noch nicht mir dem Herunterfahren
<B12f13> hab nochmal versucht eine Log zu erstellen steht aber nichts drin
<jokrebel> B12f13: Hast Du denn jetzt inzwischen ein "echtes" Ubuntu mit "echte " Ubuntu-Kernel?
<B12f13> wieder nicht
<B12f13> job
<B12f13> 3.13.0-26-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 7 23:30:46 UTC 2014 GNU/Linux
<B12f13> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418722/
<kubine> Title: Terminal aussgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Dann zeig doch bitte mal in nem NoPaste ein "lsb_release -a" ein "uname -a" und dann (wie schon vor längerem angefordert) "apt-get update und dist-upgrade
<B12f13> lsb & uname >> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418727/ 
<kubine> Title: Terminal aussgabe 1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<B12f13> andere kommt
<B12f13> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418732/  >> apt-update
<kubine> Title: apt-update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<freanux> B12f13: btw. ich les da grad mit... du mischst in apt.sources trusty und saucy. ist das legitim?
<B12f13> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418737/
<kubine> Title: dist-upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<B12f13> wie mischen ich habe lediglich von 13.10 auf 14.04 geupdatet 
<freanux> ja, beispielsweise zeile 2 ist korrekterweise aus den trusty repos
<freanux> zeile 3 jedoch eine ppa aus saucy ppa repos.
<jokrebel> aber Du hast PPAs aktiv und dann auch noch _nicht_ für trusty
<freanux> ich nutze keine ppas. weiss nicht ob, die zsm passen
<freanux> ist mir nur aufgefallen
<B12f13> aso ja ich nutze z.b. Burg Bootloader
<B12f13> da gibt es glaub ich zur zeit noch kein ppa für 14.04
<freanux> ok
<B12f13> meinst du sowas?
<freanux> ja
<freanux> schon, ok. eventuell laufen die einen oder anderen programme aus den saucy ppas nicht.
<B12f13> Ja aber am Anfang funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, ich habe direkt als 14.04 draußen war das Update durchgeführt und Software oder ähnliches nichts geändert und halt seit 2-3 Tagen funktioniert das herunterfahren nicht mehr
<bekks> B12f13: PPA für andere Releases können sehr merkwürdige Seiteneffekte, bis hin zu einem unbrauchbaren System haben.
<B12f13> Ja aber funktioniert alles bis vor 2-3 tagen
<RainbowTiger> Hey
<B12f13> und ich hab bis jetzt auch keine Probleme gehabt lediglich Herunterfahren geht nicht mehr 
<B12f13> Hab gedacht das es ein Terminal befehl oder soetwas gibt das es wieder reparieren kann 
<freanux> sudo repair system
<freanux> ;)
<B12f13> geht da was oder scherz?
<freanux> nein, scherz.
<RainbowTiger> Ich habe mir Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-Bit installiert und habe mir den Gnome-Flashback installiert (Mir gefällt das Gnome 3 generell nicht - zu umständlich und unübersichtlich). Nun habe ich das Problem: Wenn ich z.B. Rythmbox starte und ich ein Lied abspiele, es dann anschließend beende läuft das Lied noch weiter. Ich suche das alte bekannte Benachrichtigungsfeld ... wie löse ich nun das Problem?
<ring0> B12f13, es weiß ja keiner, was dein konkretes problem ist und ppa, besonders zur version unpassende, rufen durch updates gerne probleme hervor. daher kann man hier nur raten, was dein konkretes problem ist und wie es zu beheben ist
<jokrebel> B12f13: "aber funktioniert alles bis vor 2-3 tagen" ist kein Kriterium für fehlkonfigurierte Paketmanager. Sowas soll auch mal Monate funktionieren (ist dann aber alles eher glücklicher Zufall)
<B12f13> Ich würd ja Ubuntu neu Installieren, aber dann wären mehrere 100 GB Wichtige daten weg
<ring0> B12f13, mach ein backup und installier neu. fertig
<RainbowTiger> B12f13: Es gibt externe Festplatten
<freanux> B12f13: ja aber moment mal, was heisst denn, lediglich Herunterfahren geht nicht mehr?
<B12f13> jop gibt es hab aber nicht genug freien Speicher
<bekks> B12f13: Schieb mal "free -m" in einen _pastebin_
<RainbowTiger> Kennt jemand eine lösung meines Problems? ;)
<B12f13> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418742/
<kubine> Title: Terminal aussgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> B12f13: Du hast 4GB RAM, und davon stehen noch 2.5GB zur Verfügung. Ich würde das als "ich habe genug RAM" bezeichnen.
<B12f13> @ freanux als funktioniert wunderbar, nur beim Herunterfahren hängt sich mein notebook auf und zwar immer
<freanux> B12f13: beschreibe genauer
<B12f13> Ja Ram Genung ich meine die HDD wegen den Daten die dann weg wären
<jokrebel> B12f13: Übrigens hab _ich_ hier (grade nochmal extra aktuallisiert) immer noch Kernel 3.13.0-24 ...wo auch immer Du -26 her hast scheint mir das nicht offiziell.
<bekks> B12f13: ??
<bekks> jokrebel: trusty-proposed.
<ring0> RainbowTiger, mal geguckt, ob rhythmbox eine option hat, dass es sich beendet und nicht minimiert?
<RainbowTiger> ring0: Habe ich bereits, dort ist (leider) nichts
<B12f13> Ich klicke auf Herunterfahren > Bild wird kurz schwarz > Logo erscheint und hängen bleibt er und wenn ich den Powerknopf nicht drücke bleibt dsa
<ring0> RainbowTiger, mal bei askubuntu gesucht? da ist sowas in der richtung meist beantwortet
<jokrebel> bekks: Wovon ihm vorhin schon abgeraten wurde? Dachte das sei rückgängig gemacht worden?
<B12f13> *bleibt das so..
<bekks> jokrebel: Abgeraten wurde davon - geändert hat sich nichts :P
<RainbowTiger> ring0: Ich habe schon das ganze WWW abgesucht, aber alles nur Lösungen für Unity
<freanux> RainbowTiger: und wenn du rhythmbox aus der konsole startest und dann regulär beendest, spuckt das programm etwas in die konsole aus? (stdout/stderr)
<jokrebel> ...na dann bin ich erstmal raus
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Ich probiere es mal aus
<jokrebel> B12f13: ...was übrigens Dir galt
<jokrebel> wobei das schon zu bemängeln ist, dass backports sich so aufdrängt. </OT>
<bekks> jokrebel: Tut es nicht. Es ist per default nicht mal aktiviert.
<RainbowTiger> freanux, ring0: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418747/
<kubine> Title: Rhytmbox - Terminal-Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<RainbowTiger> Wie gesagt: Ich vermisse da so ein kleines Icon oben rechts wenn ich das Programm beende, die Musik aber noch läuft
<jokrebel> bekks: Bin grad per Non-GUI am installieren und da ist es eine Ja/Nein Frage. Was kann ein Normalo mit "willst Du backports nutzen" [ ]Ja [ ] Nein    in der Regel anfangen? Eben. 
<B12f13> wie bekomme ich den den aktuell genutzen kernel gelöscht
<B12f13> Linux tobi-notebook 3.13.0-26-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 7 23:30:46 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<B12f13> ich hab den 3.13.0.24 angeblich noch drauf 
<freanux> RainbowTiger: und das programm ist das nicht mehr sichtbar, aber rhythmbox läuft im hintergrund weiter?
<freanux> *dann
<jokrebel> B12f13: Indem Du die PPAs aus Deinem System entfernst aus denen das (vermutlich) stammt.
<B12f13> ???
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Ja
<B12f13> ich hab bereits alle deaktiviert
<jokrebel> ppa-purge ist das Stichwort
<freanux> RainbowTiger: einfache lösung: nimm VLC
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Tolle lösung :D
<freanux> :)
<B12f13> kann es sein das es durch die " Vorabveröffentlichung Updates" der neuere Kernel drauf ist
<jokrebel> ja
<bekks> jokrebel: Ich habe die Frage noch nie bei einer Non-GUI Installation gesehen.
<freanux> RainbowTiger: ich kann dir auch nicht sagen, warum rhythmbox weiterläuft. aus den console outputs ist nichts grad ersichtlich.
<B12f13> ich werd mal googlen
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich grade eben schon :-/
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit Elemente in der oberen rechten Leiste in einer Liste zu verwalten? Ich habe da so ein paar unsichtbare Dinger die ich nur entfernen kann wenn ich irgendwie Super+Alt+Rechtsklick mache, und dann irgendwo blind auf der Leiste :D
<freanux> RainbowTiger: hmm, ich nutzte zuletzt gnome 2.32. ich kenne gnome 3.x nicht.
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Ich habe ja auch Gnome 2.x bzw das Flashback
<freanux> ah flashback ist das "alte" gnome?
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Weiß ich nicht :D
<bekks> Gnome2 wird doch genau gar nicht mehr entwickelt?
<RainbowTiger> Ich möchte nur irgendeine Liste haben wo ich das verwalten kann
<freanux> ich dachte, du kannst panels anheften
<RainbowTiger> Wenn ich Rechtsklick mit Super+Alt mache habe ich z.B. "Zum Panel hinzufügen ..."
<RainbowTiger> Mehr nicht
<RainbowTiger> Was ich möchte ist eine liste mit meinen bereits vorhandenen Elementen
<bekks> Die gibt es nicht.
<freanux> woah, jetzt wird's ein blindflug für mich.
<RainbowTiger> Wie sehe ich dann meine für mich nicht sichtbaren Elemente? :D
<bekks> Über den von dir beschriebenen Workaround.
<RainbowTiger> Hm?
<bekks> "Ich habe da so ein paar unsichtbare Dinger die ich nur entfernen kann wenn ich irgendwie Super+Alt+Rechtsklick mache, und dann irgendwo blind auf der Leiste"
<RainbowTiger> Das kann ja wohl unnöglich eine Dauer-Lösung sein
<RainbowTiger> *unmöglich
<bekks> Doch. Weil Gnome2 nicht mehr entwickelt wird.
<RainbowTiger> Ihr versteht glaube ich mein Problem gerade nicht
<B12f13> so jetzt habe ich den Kernel drauf ...+
<B12f13> Linux tobi-notebook 3.11.0-20-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 1 20:42:16 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<bekks> RainbowTiger: Du setzt eine Software ein, die nicht mehr entwickelt wird.
<bekks> B12f13: Das ist ein "alter" Kernel von 13.10
<B12f13> ich weiss hatte kein anderen mehr drauf 
<B12f13> jetzt hab ich proposed und backports deaktiviert jetzt müsste ich doch auf Aktualisieren klicken und den neuen Kernel bekommen oder?
<RainbowTiger> Zum besseren verständnis ein Bild: http://www.img-load.de/images-i1704048b03cl5.png (Ubuntu 14.04 amd64 + Gnome Session Flashback)
<bekks> B12f13: Nein. Erstmal musst du den kernel aus trusty-proposed deinstallieren. GEnau wie alle anderen Pakete aus den deaktivierten Repos.
<jokrebel> B12f13: Du sollst auch nicht einen vorhandenen älteren Kernel booten sondern das PPA entfernen inklusive dem Kernel daraus und dann den aktuellen 3.13.ß-24 aus den offizellen Repos installieren
<B12f13> ich habe außer den jetzigen Kernel keinen mehr drauf und den soll ich löschen?
<freanux> RainbowTiger: ja genau, und in diesem fenster findest du so ein anzeigeobjekt.
<bekks> B12f13: Dann kannst Du einfach den aktuellen trusty kernel installieren.
<B12f13> wie kann ich die proposed shit den löschen via terminal ??
<jokrebel> B12f13: Wer hat dir die gelöscht (dachte Du kennst Dich nicht aus - die verschwinden nicht von selbst)
<bekks> B12f13: Schieb mal ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" in einen Pastebin.
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Genau das ist ja mein Problem: Entweder lässt er sich (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht hinzufügen oder er ist unsichtbar, nichts passiert da
<B12f13> Ein bisschen kenn ich mich aus Anfänger - Expert bin ich noch lange nicht ^^ > Ich hab das motto probieren geht über studieren und google gibt es auch noch ^^
<freanux> RainbowTiger: und wie heisst diese dingsbums schon wieder?
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Du meinst das Element?
<freanux> ja
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Benachrichtigungsfeld - Bereich, in dem Benachrichtigungssymbole angezeigt werden
<B12f13> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418752/
<kubine> Title: Terminal aussgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> B12f13: Mach erstmal ein sudo apt-get purge ... mit allen Paketen mit einem "rc" am Anfang - siehe dein Paste
<B12f13> okay
<freanux> RainbowTiger: japp, genau das. dieses ding hat doch ein gripdings, wo du es fassen kannst und dann herumschieben, oder nicht?
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Ja, nur es lässt sich nicht verschrieben :D :D
<freanux> RainbowTiger: rechte maustaste -> dann verschieben auswählen
<freanux> oder irgendwie so glaub ich
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Was glaubst du was ich die ganze Zeit versuche :P
<B12f13> so schau mal http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418757/
<kubine> Title: Terminal aussgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Problem behoben
<B12f13> @ bekks http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418757/
<freanux> RainbowTiger: ?
<kubine> Title: Terminal aussgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Da ich sowieso (noch) nichts großartiges eingestellt habe da ich mein System eben gerade erst installiert habe, habe ich mein Benutzerverzeichnis einmal komplett gelöscht und so mein Profil neu eingerichtet ;)
<freanux> RainbowTiger: und jetzt kannst du dieses benachrichtigungsfeld rumschieben?
<jokrebel> B12f13: Der aktuelle Kernel eines offiziellen und aktuellen 14.04 ist 3.13.0-24 (sagte ich das nicht bereits ähnlich?)
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Ja, und ich habe die Standardeinstellungen wieder die ich nun so belasse
<freanux> RainbowTiger: supi
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Rhytmbox (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt) habe ich auch von meinem System entfernt und VLC installiert
<freanux> RainbowTiger: hurra. vlc rocks sowieso.
<B12f13> Ja bekks hat gesagt ich soll erstmal alle mit rc davor löschen >> schau hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418752/
<kubine> Title: Terminal aussgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<data> Ich versuche gerade einen kernel neu zu bauen, wie im Wiki unter BuildYourOwnKernel beschriebn. Aber ich bekomme nur: http://pastebin.com/8Rvg6pCi 
<RainbowTiger> freanux: Jo, vorallem mehr Möglichkeiten mit Musik und Video
<kubine> Title: root@labossrv31 linux-source-3.2.0 # fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> B12f13: Dann sollte Dir sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic den aktuellen Kernel aus trusty-updates liefern.
<freanux> dadrc: steht ja da, was du machen musst.
<B12f13> jop probiers mal
<freanux> aaaah, an den falschen.
<freanux> data: steht ja da, was du machen musst.
<data> freanux: ich bin blind. Hast du einen Tipp?
<data> Da steht doch nur, dass er dvb-core nicht finden konnte
<RainbowTiger> data: DVB-Treiber
<data> Ich folge der Anleitung von https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<kubine> Title: Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<data> habe in meinem Leben sicherlich hunderte Kernel gebaut, aber noch nie nach dem dort beschrieben Verfahren
<data> vielleicht bin ich einfach nur im falschen Ordner
<B12f13> so starte mal neu Kernel 3.13.24 ist jetzt drauf mal schauen meld mich wieder
<RainbowTiger> Komisches IRC-Netzwerk ... so viele Netsplits...
<bekks> Größstes IRC Netzwerk, was die Useranzahl angeht. :)
<_moep_> im ircnet war alles besser
<_moep_> *scnr*
<bekks> Damals(tm). :P
<RainbowTiger> Wenn man Bots und all dem mitzählt ...
<RainbowTiger> :)
<_moep_> hätte sich im ubuntu mal im oftc angesiedelt :D
<freanux> ich glaube, die basteln da was mit ipv6 rum
<data> freanux: RainbowTiger: Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen genaueren Tipp?
<RainbowTiger> Das gute neue IPv6 ... ich hab's leider noch nicht :(
<freanux> ich auch nicht
<RainbowTiger> Zumindest nicht an meinem Home-Internet
<_moep_> freanux: was gibt es da denn zu basteln
<data> Nehmt sixxt. Funktioniert ziemlich gut. Habe vielfach trotz Tunnelings bessere Pings ;)
<jokrebel> -
<data> s/Tunnelings/Tunneling/
<freanux> _moep_: frag nicht mich, frag die ops
<_moep_> immerhin haben sie ipv6 nicht wie quarknetz
<bekks> Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Ubuntu Support :P
<B12f13> jop
<_moep_> jaja das stellte ich auch grad fest ^^
<B12f13> und fehler ist immer noch
<jokrebel> ...ooO( was nur immer alle mit "Kernel selber bauen" haben - ich hatte das noch selten wirklich nötig )
<B12f13> ich gebe auf 
<RainbowTiger> data: Das steht doch da dick und fett: DVB-Treiber fehlen
<data> RainbowTiger: Dir ist schon klar, dass das Script die Kommandos ausgibt, die es ausführt?
<RainbowTiger> data: Ja, das ist mir klar
<RainbowTiger> ;)
<data> Und daher die Frage: Wo ist das Verzeichnis, in dem die fehlen? ;)
<B12f13> @ jokrebel eine Custom Kernel kann schon helfen, ich hatte mal ein Netbook und der Ubuntu-Kernel unterstützte die eingebaute Intel Grafikkarte nicht und dank Upubuntu und aktuelleren Kernel konnte ich trotzdem ubuntu nutzen
<bekks> data: "pwd".
<data> denn auf der Wikiseite steht nichts von manuellem Kopieren von Unterverzeichnissen des Kernels
<data> bekks: nein
<RainbowTiger> jokrebel, B12f13: Ich brauchte einen Custom Kernel höchstens mal für KVM ... von 2.6 auf 3.x ;)
<bekks> data: Doch :) Ausgehend vom aktuellen Verzeichnis sagt Dir die Meldung, was wo fehlt.
<data> bekks: nur wechselt das script das verzeichnis
<jokrebel> B12f13: Meist gibt es auch Lösungen ohne PPAs oder gar eigenen Kernel bauen...
<RainbowTiger> data: Copy&Paste kann jeder, du musst auch selber Hand anlegen, z.B. die Treiber anschaffen, Verzeichnisse und Dateien organisieren etc
<data> RainbowTiger: ich will doch nur den Kernel in der gleichen Version mit der gleichen Konfiguration wie er in Ubuntu ist noch einmal neu kompilieren, da ich dort Netmap einbinden möchte
<jokrebel> B12f13: P.S. was dann auch beides nicht mehr offiziell (und hier) unterstützt wird.
<B12f13> Für das Netbook gab es keine Lösung, war nicht der einzige mit dem Problem Ubuntu & Intel Grafikkarte
<RainbowTiger> RainbowTiger: WOzu dann einen eigenen kernel wenn du nur eine Anwendung damit ausführen möchtest?
<RainbowTiger> Ups
<data> aber ich habe eine vermutung. Vermutlich mismatch zwischen kernelversion und kernelheader, die als source installiert sind
<RainbowTiger> data: Wozu dann einen eigenen kernel wenn du nur eine Anwendung damit ausführen möchtest?
<data> kernel-image wurde zurueckgehalten 
<data> RainbowTiger: netmap ist ein kernelmodul, bzw. ein kernelmodul gehoert dazu. Muss mit 80gbit traffic senden. Geht nicht so einfach...
<bekks> data: Das machst du dann wie genau mit netmap, rein technisch?
<RainbowTiger> data: Du meinst 80 GB Traffic oder 80 GB/s?
<bekks> RainbowTiger: "mit 80 gbit Traffic senden" ist schon sehr eindeutig ;)
<data> erster schritt ist die installation von netmap. Ob es nachher wirklich mit der geschwindkeit klappt, bleibt zu sehen. 10Gbit/s kann es mit einem core auf jeden fall. Von daher sollte es zumindest auf ein vielfaches dessen mit allen cores und 8 10ge-interfaces kommen
<data> und entschuldigt die ungenaue ausdrucksweise ;)
<bekks> data: Soweit die Mildchmädchenrechnung. Wie genau setzt du denn dann netmap ein - wieso nimmst Du nicht einfach ein bonding interface mit 8 slaves?
<RainbowTiger> bekks: Naja, man hätte es auch anders verstehen können: Er möchte 80 GB Traffic-Daten senden
<data> bekks: und wie erzeugst du die menge an paketen? Du braucht etwas wie pf_ring dna, mtcp, megapipe, netmap oder sonstiges
<data> der kernel selber ist zu langsam
<data> wenn du aus dem userspace sendest. und auch pktgen im kernel ist nicht auf die geschwindigkeit ausgelegt
<bekks> Um das ganze mit Fakten zu belegen, würde ich ja erstmal einen Bond bauen und gucken wie schnell der wirklich ist ;)
<data> reicht es dir, wenn ich dir sage, dass ich schon auf einem interface nur bis ca 6gbit komme?
<data> (aus dem userspace)
<data> ich brauche recht spezifische trafficpattern später. Bin aber noch dabei, die Machbarkeit einzelner Lösungen zu überprüfen. Im Endeffekt wird es vermutlich auf diverse FPGAs raus laufen
<bekks> data: Was für Traffic ist das denn? Da packt mich die Neugier :)
<RainbowTiger> Hört sich wie ein vServer-Host an
<RainbowTiger> data: Schon vorangekommen? ;)
<data> bekks: Ist nur testtraffic für eine switch.
<data> RainbowTiger: Kaffeepause, während der Server neu bootete
<RainbowTiger> Ich persönlich frage mich noch immer was im linux-image-extra/s Image ist ... erweiterte Treiber?
<RainbowTiger> data: Um 22 Uhr noch arbeiten ;)
<data> facebook hackathon
<data> den ich gerade missbrauche
<RainbowTiger> Haha
<RainbowTiger> Hö
<RainbowTiger> In ~/Downloads sollen angeblich 2174 Dateien sein?
 * jokrebel sucht die Support-Relevanten Inhalte
<data> ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Fehler was mit der Warnung aus dem Befehl davor zu tun hat: Use of uninitialized value $builddep in split at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 43, <KVERS> line 12.
<data> aber wie gesagt: Bin ich einfach im falschen Verzeichnis?
<data> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<kubine> Title: Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<data> wohin würdet ihr gehen bei der Sektion "Building the Kernel"
<RainbowTiger> Kommt drauf an was ich genau vorhabe ;)
<data> und ist das überhaupt die aktuellste Methode? 
<RainbowTiger> "zuletzt geändert am 2013-08-23 02:48:39"
<data> Ist das ja oder nein? ;)
<jokrebel> <- zurück auf LOS und überlegen ob ich wirklich nen "own Kernel" brauche. Sprich: das eigentliche Problem schildern.
<data> Habe ich auch gelesen
<data> jokrebel: Benötige das Kernelmodul für https://code.google.com/p/netmap/
<kubine> Title: netmap - netmap and VALE - very fast packet I/O from userspace (FreeBSD/Linux) - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<RainbowTiger> data: Wie jokrebel und bekkel oder wie der heißt bereits geschrieben haben: Es gibt viele alternativen die Zeitsparender sind
<data> RainbowTiger: Ich habe keine gehört, die funktioniert. Aber vielleicht habe ich sie auch übersehen
<data> nochmal? ;)
<RainbowTiger> Ein Beispiel:
<RainbowTiger> [21:57] <bekks> data: Soweit die Mildchmädchenrechnung. Wie genau setzt du denn dann netmap ein - wieso nimmst Du nicht einfach ein bonding interface mit 8 slaves?
<jokrebel> google behauptet, dass das in Ubuntu selbst vorhanden wäre.
<data> Auch für ein bonding-interface muss man den traffic irgendwie erzeugen. Da ich bereits die 10 gbit nicht erreiche, bringt mir das nichts, die interfaces zu bonden
<data> jokrebel: ich habe nur die manpage gefunden. 
<data> Aber ich bin, was ubuntu angeht, eher ein noob...
<data> allerdings: Habe auf anhieb kein ppa gefunden
<RainbowTiger> Ubuntu = Debian (Meine Meinung, ihr könnt mich gerne dafür umbringen)
<jokrebel> was immer alle mit PPA und Kernel abuen haben wenn es doch hauseigene Pakete gibt.
<bekks> data: Nimm doch einfach einen anderen Switch und lass den multiplexen :)
<Longbottom> data: Ich frage mich: 1. Warum kompilierst du als root? 2. Warum benutzt du dann auch noch fakeroot?
<bekks> fakeroot als root macht wenig Sinn :)
<data> ah, danke
<RainbowTiger> Ich hab's nie gebraucht, ich kenne es nichtmal :P
<data> ich dachte, es ändert das root-verzeichnis bei dem namen. Die Rechte der Dateien waren nicht korrekt als user und ich bin daher bei den knappen Anweisungen davon ausgegangen, dass ich root sein muss
<jokrebel> first googlehint - c&p - try&error ???
<data> bekks: Und wenn ich eigentlich an dem Switch arbeite? ;)
<RainbowTiger> Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich .sh Dateien einfach mit Doppelklick starte? Bisher startet er imemr gedit und öffnet diese
<RainbowTiger> *immer
<jokrebel> klingt nach nem guten Plan das System schnell und anhalten zu schrotten.
<data> jokrebel: welcher suchbegriff? Und du weißt, dass unterschiedliche Computer/Profile unterschiedliche Suchergebnisse kriegen? 
<data> jokrebel: ich stimme generell zu
<Longbottom> data: Aus der man page: fakeroot  -  run a command in an environment faking root privileges for file manipulation ... Braucht man zum Beispiel zum Bauen von .deb-Dateien als User.
<data> Longbottom: ich habe mental die verbindung zwischen chroot und fakeroot gemacht
<data> und nie in die manpage geguckt
<bekks> Hmm, es gibt keine Verbindung :)
<RainbowTiger> Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich .sh Dateien einfach mit Doppelklick starte? Bisher startet er imemr gedit und öffnet diese
<jokrebel> RainbowTiger: Ausführbar machen
<RainbowTiger> jokrebel: Ist es, er startet dennoch gedit
<data> jokrebel: hast du denn einen richtigen link für mich
<jokrebel> RainbowTiger: Ausführbar (x) für den entsprechenden User sollte dann bei Klick ein Auswahlmenü wo man entscheiden kann ob "ausführen" "ausführen in Terminal" oder "öffnen in editor". Ist zumindest hier so.
<jokrebel> data: Ich hab ja noch nicht mal bis ins letzte verstanden was Du suchst (was Du erreichen willst)
<RainbowTiger> jokrebel: Ist bei mir leider nicht
<jokrebel> RainbowTiger: Welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop?
<data> jokrebel: Ohne noch einmal den Hintergrund erklären zu wollen: Ich brauche für ein Projekt netmap. Netmap selber ist u.a. ein Kernelmodul
<jokrebel> Und zeig mal ein ls -al auf die Datei
<RainbowTiger> jokrebel: 14.04 + Flashback
<jokrebel> was ist denn Flashback nun schon wieder?
<RainbowTiger> ...
<jokrebel> schon mal unte Unity oder LXDE versucht?
<RainbowTiger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/gnome/gnome-session-flashback
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package gnome-session-flashback in saucy (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<RainbowTiger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gnome-session-flashback
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package gnome-session-flashback in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> RainbowTiger: Egal - hier klappt es jedenfalls sowohl unte Ubuntu (Unity) als auch unter Lubuntu (LXDE) ohne Probleme. Ich werd mir jetzt aber nicht flashback auch noch antun.
<RainbowTiger> jokrebel: Habe ich auch nicht verlangt :D
<jokrebel> RainbowTiger: Ach ja - auch in KDE klappt es. ;-)
<RainbowTiger> Ih
<RainbowTiger> Pfui
<smoothcode> ^^
<nagetier> data: bisher führte mich dies hier immer an mein Ziel den Kernel unter Ubuntu zu kompilieren - http://bpaste.net/show/5x4kF5UbQ0k5KYOpqIch/
<kubine> Title: Paste #5x4kF5UbQ0k5KYOpqIch at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<nagetier> data: unter "Kernel, konfigurieren" wechselt man von root auf einen non-root Benutzer
<data> nagetier: danke, schaue es mir mal an
<data> nagetier: der kernel sollte aber auch an der stelle entpackt sein, oder?
<data> denn bei mir liegt dort nur die tar.bz2, und dementsprechend geht auch make nconfig/menuconfig nicht
<nagetier> data, ja, entweder geschieht das schon durch den apt-get source, oder man holt es nach, kann ich dir jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf sagen.
<nagetier> data, dann entpacke sie wie üblich
<data> k. Das ist auch das problem bei dem anderen weg dann
<data> nur wohin ich das bei der anderen lösung entpacken muss, ist mir nicht ganz klar. Wie standard in /usr/src/linux-source-version/?
<nagetier> Ja, die Kernelquellen sollten direkt unter /usr/src/ liegen
<nagetier> wobei das auch recht egal ist.. die dürfen auch in /home/USER liegen
<nagetier> */home/USER/linux-source-version
<data> ich weiß halt nicht, was debian/source bzw. make-kpkg intern machen und ob die bspw. die von apt-get source angelegten verzeichnisse wie debian an einem bestimmten relativen pfad brauchen
<nagetier> data, IMHO ist es völlig egal wo du die entpackst
<data> k
<andz> hm, irgendwie mag nicht alles so richtig funyen
<andz> wieso ist pxe so komplex
<bekks> Komplex? :)
<andz> naja ich hatte per TuT PXE Server zubauen, aber irgendwie klappt garnichts
<nagetier> andz, wo ist denn das Problem, so kann dir leider keiner helfen :)
<nagetier> andz, läuft der DHCP schon fehlerfrei?
<andz> mein problem ist das ich das pxe einfach nicht zum laufen bekomme
<nagetier> das agtest du schon so ähnlich ;)
<nagetier> *sagtest
<data> andz: Was heißt denn "nicht laufen"?
<andz> ich hab den tftp server installiert ohne probleme
<andz> aber bei dhcp3 hab ich problem es zu laufen zu bekommen
<nagetier> andz, nach welcher Anleitung gehst du denn vor?
<andz> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> ok
<bekks> andz: Was heisst "Probleme es zum Laufen zu bekommen"? Kannst Du mal konkrete Fehlermeldungen, etc. geben, bitte?
<data> argh, hätte nicht auf der root-partition kompilieren sollen. aber danke nagetier, scheint so zu funktionieren
<bekks> andz: Und wieso nimmst Du kein dnsmasq? :)
<nagetier> data, Plattenplatzmangel?
<andz> mein hauptproblem ist, das ich das nach den tut gemacht habe und es trotzdem nicht geht
<bekks> Ok, ich frage zum letzten Mal: was bedeutet "nicht geht"?
<bekks> Fehlermeldungen, Fehlverhalten, Logs, was auch immer bitte.
<andz> das ich keine verbindung zwischen pxe und Notebook bekomme
<bekks> Das sagtest du bereits.
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<andz> gibt es eine moglichkeit ein ip log zu machen_
<andz> dhcpd: unrecognized service
<Longbottom> andz: Ich nehme an, du suchst wireshark oder tcpdump. Aber du solltest bekks Frage trotzdem mal beantworten.
<nagetier> andz, läuft der DHCP Daemon? Das sieht mir nicht so aus.
<andz> ja super, was soll ich da grossartig sagen, ich weis nur das ich nach dem tut von pxe wiki ubuntu gegangen bin, und es immer noch nicht funkt, ich versuche es schon seit mind 3 wochen...
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ISC-DHCPD
<kubine> Title: ISC-DHCPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Der Service heisst nicht "dhcpd". Aber ohne Fehlermeldungen, Logs, etc. sage ich wirklich nicht mehr dazu.
<nagetier> andz, sende mal bitte ein 'netstat -tulpen | pastebin'. Damit lässt sich prüfen ob der Service überhaupt läuft. Evtl. musst du dazu "pastebin" noch nachinstallieren, 'apt install pastebin' erledigt das.
<nagetier> andz, anschließend wäre die Konfigurationsdatei vom ISC-DHCPD wichtig einzusehen.
<nagetier> Damit wäre man dann schon mal ein ganzes Stück weiter.
<data> nagetier: ja, wie man das so macht hat das ding nur eine kleine root-partition. Habe ich vorhin nur nicht drauf geachtet
<andz> root@msi:~# netstat -tulpen Active Internet connections (only servers) Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       User       Inode       PID/Program name tcp        0      0 127.0.1.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          10243       1263/dnsmasq     tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          9490        1069/dnsmasq     tcp   
<nagetier> !paste > andz 
<kubine> andz: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<nagetier> andz, entschuldige.. hätte ich dann noch erwähnen sollen
<andz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418762/
<kubine> Title: code › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> data, joa, da kommen schon nach dem ersten Kompilieren mal gut und gerne bis zu 2GB zusammen.. ohne ein clean später auch mal um einiges mehr
<data> waren min. 6
<data> damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet
<nagetier> hm, ok
<data> aber hat geklappt. D.h. sitze am nächsten problem. 
<data> andz: dnsmasq läuft nur auf localhost
<andz> beim pxe dachte ich mir das ich es per twinpair kabel direkt am pc zu pc anschliesse deswegen localhost
<data> localhost ist nur der eigene rechner
<bekks> localhost bedeutet, dass die Pakete das Interface gar nicht verlassen.
<andz> hm, jetzt noch alles auf 00>000.... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418767/
<kubine> Title: ip0 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<data> andz: ist immer noch nur localhost. 
<andz> ich bin aber schon im richtigen verzeichnis /etc/dnsmaq.conf
<Longbottom> Zeig mal deine dnsmasq.conf in einem paste.
<andz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418772/
<kubine> Title: DNSMASQ.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Longbottom> andz: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hast du kein dhcp konfiguriert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq#Konfiguration-als-DHCP-Server
<kubine> Title: Dnsmasq › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> andz: so wird es noch weitere Wochen dauern.. 
<andz> ja denke ich auch
<nagetier> andz: wo bist denn jetzt gerade am hängen?
<Longbottom> andz: Ich bin dann weg. Vermutlich heisst dein tftp-Server nicht 'pos', und die IP-Adresse solltest du vermutlich auch anpassen. Aber bei deiner Antwort-Geschwindigkeit wird es eher noch Monate dauern;-)
<andz> naja ist halt mal so wenn man sich in linux erst weng zurecht finden muss
<andz> und die befehle da anders sind 
<nagetier> andz: dann stell doch Fragen.. das ist ja auch verständlich
<andz> f[r pxe muss ich irgendwie nen leichteren weg finden
<nagetier> andz: das ist der leichteste Weg.. oder du stellt einen Windows-Server ab mit dubioser Software.. da gibt es reichlich Pakete
<nagetier> andz: und sag mal bitte warum du dnsmasq und nicht isc-dhcp-server nutzt. Laut Artikel wird der empfohlen - "Da insbesondere die DNS-Fähigkeiten von dnsmasq für die Netzwerkinstallation nicht benötigt werden, ist der DHCP-Server des ISC[1] die erste Wahl."
<nagetier> andz: ich glaube das sollte man zuerst einmal klären.
<nagetier> andz: Und warum hattest du dich für eine Installation per PXE entschieden?
<andz> ich befurchte das ich wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderes problem habe
<nagetier> andz: Erzähl.
<andz> ich hab vergessen zu erwahnen das ich mit vmware player ubuntu benutze, vielleicht liegts daran!_
<nagetier> andz: zeige mal bitte deine Netzwerkkonfiguration. Das machst du indem du 'ifconfig' in einem Paste Service uns gibst.
<nagetier> andz: Ist das Paket "pastebin" bei dir installiert? Das macht es für dich einfacher.
<andz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418777/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> andz: Deine Klienten liegen ebenfalls im 192.168.193.x Bereich? Insbesondere der, auf dem du, ich denke mal Ubuntu, installieren möchtest.
<andz> ja
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> kannst du per 'ping 192.168.193.130' vom Klienten aus den Server erreichen?
<andz> moment
<andz> ja mit 0% verlust
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> andz: Jetzt beantworte mir bitte die Frage warum du dnsmasq einsetzt, und warum du dich für PXE entschieden hattest.
<andz> mein netbook, hat kein CD&DVD Lfw. deshalb wollte ichs uber pxe machen, 
<nagetier> andz: und es kann auch nicht per USB booten?
<andz> leider nicht, sonst hatte ich mir das alles ersparen konnen
<nagetier> ok, dann hat das ja alles eine Sinn ;)
<nagetier> warum dnsmasq?
<andz> sorrz keine ahnung, bin nicht so der Netzerk Technicker
<nagetier> andz: Das musst du auch nicht.. aber es muss doch einen Grund geben warum du, trotz Hinweis in der Anleitung, dich dazu entschieden hattest.
<nagetier> andz: ok, vergiss das.. entferne den dnsmasq, wenn du nicht weist wie, sag das bitte.
<andz> es kann auch wahrscheinlich sein das ich den DHCP3 Ordner nicht gefunden habe und auf den Notfall weggegangen bin
<nagetier> ok, verstehe
<nagetier> hau den dnsmasq runter
<andz> wie macht man den noch mal runter
<nagetier> andz: 'apt-get purge dnsmasq' 
<nagetier> andz: "purge" entfernt auch die Konfigurationen, "remove" würde nur die Pakte entfernen.
<nagetier> andz: Um später mal nachzulesen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT
<kubine> Title: APT › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<andz> mh, hat man fruher nicht kill dann remove benutyt
<nagetier> andz: du kannst den Service auch erst stoppen, das ist aber nicht nötig, da apt das für dich übernimmt.
<andz> ah ok
<nagetier> andz: und 'kill' nimmt man nur wenn es nicht anders mehr möglich sein sollte.
<andz> isc-dhcpd ist doch bei mir drauf...
<nagetier> andz: wie weit bist du mit dem deinstallieren?
<nagetier> + des dnsmasq
<andz> des ist schon fertig
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> andz: paste ein 'netstat -tulpen' .. damit kontrollieren wir ob der Service tatsächlich beendet ist.
<nagetier> andz: nochmal, ist das Paket "pastebinit" installiert?
<andz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418782/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> andz: damit könntest du ein 'netstat -tulpen | pastebin' absetzen, es würde dir daraufhin eine URL geben.. somit brauchst du das alles nicht immer kopieren und in deinen Browser einfügen.
<andz> pastebinit ist drauf...
<nagetier> ok
<andz> dnsmaq ist ja immer noch aktiv
<nagetier> andz: dann paste jetzt 'grep dnsmasq dpkg -l | pastebin'
<nagetier> ja, aus dem Grund kontrollieren wir mit dem Befehl ob es wirklich entfernt wurde.
<andz> keine datei oder ordner gefunden
<nagetier> Moment
<nagetier> andz: was sagt 'dpkg -l | grep dnsmasq'?
<andz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418787/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> andz: Möchtest du das eigentlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt alles durchführen? Man kann das auch auf eine andere Zeit verschieben.
<andz> gerne kann man das verschieben
<nagetier> andz: mir soll das egal sein, wir können das jetzt machen, aber auch gerne später.
<nagetier> andz: 'apt purge dnsmasq-base' .. dann bist den schon mal los und man kann da ggf. später weiter ansetzen.
<andz> naja 1 - 2 std. bin  ich noch wach, aber du wirst wahrscheinlich langsam schlafen gehen wollen
<nagetier> Nein, ich bin noch recht fit :)
<nagetier> Es kommt auf dich an.
<nagetier> Ob wir das heute abschließen kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ich muss mich da auch mit dir zusammen einlesen.
<nagetier> ups .. er hatte doch wohl eine statische Konfiguration auf dem IRC-Klient Rechner -.-
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-11
<nagetier> sollte man zuvor checken *merk*
<Erzi> Hallo
<Erzi> Bzgl. Kill.....
<Erzi> Wie kann man eigentlich den Xserver "killen"
<Erzi> STRG ALT Backspace funktioniert bei mir nicht 
<Erzi> Wo kann man das "freischalten"?
<nagetier> Erzi: da gibt es nicht freizuschalten.. kontrollieren mit ps -A wie genau der Prozess heißt, und kille ihn als root
<nagetier> ahso
<nagetier> hm
<nagetier> Erzi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777197
<Erzi> nagetier: so hab ichs gemacht
<Erzi> also man kann das so per Tastenkombi nicht mehr und das ist gewollt.
<Erzi> Brauchs eigentlich kaum. Aber bei der Kiste die so rumzickt waere es ganz nuetzlich ;)
<nagetier> Erzi: das wurde deaktiviert und auf eine andere Tastenkombination gelegt.. lässt sich aber reaktivieren - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<kubine> Title: XorgCtrlAltBackspace - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Erzi> danke
<nagetier> Erzi: dazu muss aber eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf angelegt werden, welche oft nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
<inti> guten abend ... versuche gerade ubuntu das ich bisher auf usb stick habe zu installieren und hänge bei der auswahl eines root-points ... wie stelle ich da eine partition meiner wahl ein?
<Erzi> Wird da keine Auswahl angezeigt?
<inti> also ich habe eine /dev/sda und darunter habe ich dann /dev/sda1 bis 4
<inti> ich will es auf /dev/sda1 haben
<inti> da ist eine wubi-installation gerade noch drauf
<nagetier> wo, auf /dev/sda1 samt Windows?
<inti> nein windows war auf einer sdd aber die hat den geist aufgegeben
<inti> wubi ist auf /dev/sda1
<inti> hab /dev/sda1 als "gerät für die bootloader installtion" ausgewählt. bekomme dann die meldung "kein root-dateisystem festgelegt"
<Erzi> Dann lege doch eins fest
<Erzi> Das musst du dem Installer schon bekannt machen.
<Erzi> Wenn er fragt wo er den Bootlader installieren soll dann geht es nur um den Bootlader, nicht um das Rootfilesystem
<Erzi> Das ist extra.
<andz2> ok...
<inti> ach so ... also da nur die /dev/sda wählen weil das die festplatte ist?
<Erzi> nein
<inti> würde ja gerne eines festlegen ... nur keine ahnung wie
<Erzi> root ist auch immer eine Partition
<Erzi> Also /dev/sda1/
<inti> ja eben
<Erzi> oder /dev/sda2 usw.
<nagetier> andz2: paste mal 'cat /etc/network/interfaces'
<Erzi> Glaub nicht das man dafuer gleich mehrere Partitionen vereint benutzen kann.
<Erzi> sda ist ja praktisch die gesammte Platte.
<Erzi> -m
<inti> richtig, so verstehe ich das auch ... nur scheiter ich einfach daran ihm das zu geben was er will
<Erzi> Verstehe ich nicht.
<Erzi> also der Bootlader wird normalerweise auf /dev/sda oder sdb oder sdc usw. installiert
<Erzi> Weil es da um die Platte geht
<Erzi> Die hat nur einen Bootsektor wo dann auch der Bootlader untergebracht wird.
<Erzi> fuer das rootfilesystem wird dann eine Partition verwendet
<nagetier> inti: wubi ohne Windows ist nicht möglich, IMHO.. wenn du /dev/sda1 nicht mehr brauchst, lösche sie
<Erzi> bei einer Platte waere es /dev/sda fuer den Bootlader und /dev/sda1 fuer das Rootsystem
<inti> ja, ich will da ja drüber installieren
<Erzi> Dann waehle es doch einfach aus.
<Erzi> Und wenn er fragt dann einfach neues FS drauf anlegen lassen
<Erzi> Oder was meinst du nagetier?
<nagetier> sehe ich auch so
<Erzi> Bin ich gerade auf dem falschen Dampfer?
<inti> wenn ich die in ntfs formatieren will bietet er mir als einhängpunkt aber nicht root an sondern /windows und /dos
<Erzi> linux und ntfs?
<Erzi> Nimm ext4 oder sowas
<inti> :D ah das darf ich nicht ... dachte das sei voll unterstützt inzwischen
<nagetier> inti: das geht auch nicht.. du solltest dich für ein Linux-Filesystem entscheiden.. aber sehen wir das richtig, du willst wubi entfernen, und eine "richtige" Installation dort ablegen?
<inti> ja richtig
<Erzi> Auf so eine Idee bin ich nie gekommen. 
<Erzi> Nimm halt ein Filesystem was Linux ueblicherweise benutzt
<inti> hab auf ext4 umgestellt und jetzt geht es
<andz2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418792/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Erzi> inti: was meinst du ueberhaupt mit "drueber" installieren? 
<Erzi> Willst du etwas reparieren oder platt machen und neu?
<inti> das die partition eben überschrieben wird
<inti> platt und neu
<andz2> ja das ging mal mit wubi, das man die HDDs neu pationieren konnte, und so komplette install machen konnte
<Erzi> na dann! ;) Machs halt so wie vorgeschlagen. EXT4 hoert sich vernuenftig an
<inti> swap-datei ... wie groß mach ich die sinniger weise
<Erzi> wie gross ist dein RAM?
<inti> 4gb
<Erzi> 10 GB vielleicht
<inti> bei gelegenheit hole ich mir mal nochmal 4 dazu
<Erzi> Was meinst du nagetier?
<nagetier> andz2: geh mal nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces#Statische-IP-Konfiguration vor, und richte deine Adresse dort ein..
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<andz2> init wenn du über usb booten kannst, dann würde ich es tun
<Erzi> Zu gross sollte auch ned ideal sein.
<nagetier> Erzi: Moment
<inti> @andz2 ubuntu aber dauerhaft von usb-stick macht kein spass
<Erzi> moment inti 
<nagetier> Erzi, inti, 10GB hört sich gut an, da so auch Suspend-to-RAM funktioneiert, ohne es weiter anzupassen (auch bei künftiger 8GB Ausstattung)
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi, nagetier: was? 10GB Swap? Wie kommt ihr denn darauf?
<nagetier> MasterOfDisaster: ausschließlich für S2R, ansonsten würde ich auch eher davon abraten
<nagetier> äh, S2D
<Erzi> Wie oben bereits erwähnt, legt K|X|Ubuntu standardmäßig automatisch eine Swap-Partition an, d.h. man muss nichts weiter machen. Wie man eine neue Swap-Partition anlegt, wird im folgenden Abschnitt beschrieben. Es ist auch möglich, stattdessen eine Swap-Datei anzulegen, dies wird bei Swap als Datei beschrieben.
<Erzi> So gross muss sie gar ned sein
<Erzi> 10 gb sind uebertrieben
<MasterOfDisaster> nagetier, inti: aha. hat der eine SSD? Da würd ich mir den S2D Schmarrn nämlich sparen.
<nagetier> Ich würde auch eine kleinere SWAP vorzeihen, und dann den Ort für S2D anpassen.
<Erzi> nein master_of_master 
<Erzi> MasterOfDisaster: 
<Erzi> Kommt halt auch drauf an was er machen will.
<Erzi> Viele Dateien gleichzeitig oeffnen, riesige Dateien Bearbeiten usw.
<Erzi> 2-4 duerfen es aber schon sein, oder was meinst du MasterOfDisaster?
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: absolut. Ich perönlich konnte mit S2D nie recht viel anfangen.
<nagetier> MasterOfDisaster: nur interessieren bei heutigem Plattenplatz, er verwendet ja eine HDD, die 10GB keinen mehr :)
<inti> ne, normale hdd, die ssd hatte win7 drauf und geht nimmer ... das war der ausgangpunkt für die ganze sache ubuntu jetzt standalone zu nehmen
<Erzi> MasterOfDisaster: was meinst du mit SDD? Was ist da anders?
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: Bei einer SSD tu ich mir Suspend 2 Disk net an, so schnell wie die Dinger starten.
<Erzi> achso
<Erzi> ja, das stimmt
<Erzi> meiner braucht ca. eine Minute
<MasterOfDisaster> Meine persönliche Einstellung zum Memory Management ist ohnehin nicht jedermanns Sache.
<inti> :D also ich habe 1,5 tb ob ich da 2-4-10 nehme ist nicht so wichtig
<Erzi> wuerde er bei S2D auch brauchen
<Erzi> mach wie du willst inti, kannst ja auch ne Datei dafuer anlegen
<Erzi> was die Sache einfacher machen wuerde.
<MasterOfDisaster> Üblicherweise gibt's kein Swap und ich spiel an vm.swappiness herum.
<Erzi> Zumindest wenn man im Nachhinein weniger oder mehr moechte
<Erzi> MasterOfDisaster: kann er euch ohne Swap-Partition installieren oder wird dann automatisch eine angelegt?
<Erzi> Also wenn er das im Installer frei laesst.
<Erzi> Wenn es ohne geht wuerde ich das sogar machen und spaeter evtl. ne Datei anlegen zur Sicherheit.
<MasterOfDisaster> Ist schon ein Zeitl her, dass ich mir das angeschaut hab.
<Erzi> Die kann man ja jederzeit in der groesse aendern.
<nagetier> Dann wird auch keine angelegt, oder man macht es nachträglich in eine Datei.. was man aber nicht sollte, da diese noch um einiges langsamer ist (IMHO)
<MasterOfDisaster> Den anaconda kenn ich besser als den Ubuntu Installer, sorry.
<inti> also die 64gb partition hab ich jetzt weg gehauen und jetzt will er wissen ob primär oder logisch ...
<nagetier> Wenn die Kiste anfängt SWAP zu nutzen, sollte man eh über einen RAM-Ausbau nachdenken.. kostet ja kaum noch was.
<MasterOfDisaster> nagetier: allerdings.
<nagetier> und bei 8GB musst schon brutal sein den zu nutzen.. mal abgesehen von virtuellen Maschinen, aber die bracuhen eh RAM und kein SWAP.
<inti> primär oder logisch als typ der neuen partition?
<Erzi> Was heisst swapiness 60?
<Erzi> Wann faengt er an auszulagern?
<nagetier> Erzi: Suchmaschine und so ;)
<Erzi> immer?
<Erzi> menno....
<nagetier> :)
<Erzi> Wie kann ich das sichtbar machen
<Erzi> wie kann ich mir zeigen lassen wie voll mein RAM ist
<nagetier> free
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: free 
<Erzi> Und wie seh ich was er gerade swapt?
<nagetier> free
<nagetier> :)
<Erzi> aha
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: Augen auf beim 'free'-output
<Erzi> da steht 0
<Erzi> ;)
<Erzi> aber schon 6 von 8 belegt
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: mit oder ohne FS cache?
<nagetier> Erzi: "-/+ buffers/cache:" ist relevant
<Erzi>  Gesamt Belegt Frei Gemeinsam Puffer Cached
<Erzi> Speicher:    8159664    6574596    1585068     101540     195056    1598456
<Erzi> -/+ Puffer/Cache:    4781084    3378580
<Erzi> Auslagerungsdatei:          0          0          0
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: nimm einen Nopaste service. dann hauts dir die Formatierung nicht zusammen
<Erzi> Weiss leider nicht genau auf was ich hier achten muss.
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: und machs mit free -m
<Erzi> nee master_of_master die Formatierung ist auch in meiner bash so sch.....
<Erzi> ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: Steh net so auf Zahlenwurscht.
<Erzi> Verstehe ich auch, aber wie gesagt bei Nopaste wuerde das auch so aussehen ausser das vorn kein Erzi steht.
<nagetier> Erzi: dennoch, ist hier nicht gerne gesehen
<Erzi> ja, sorry
<nagetier> weil einfach unübersichtlich
<Erzi> ist aber auch nur ganz wenig, darum hab ichs gewagt
<nagetier> alles gut :)
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: folg einfach du Lauser, sonst staubts :-P
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/b7728c6bdd.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<nagetier> hehe
<Erzi> Und nu?
<Erzi> Was ist mit +/- Buffer usw.
<nagetier> Erzi: 4781084 belegt, 3378580 sind frei
<MasterOfDisaster> ganz anständig. KDE? :-P
<Erzi> ja
<Erzi> Warum denn nicht? Hab doch genug Power
<MasterOfDisaster> jo eh. selbes hier.
<nagetier> Erzi: der Linux-Kernel cached erst mal alles was er kann, gibt dan aber auch wieder frei wenn benötigt
<Erzi> Soll ich mich mit fluxbox oder sowas rumschlagen ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: nana. Mich kotzt die Armut der Speicherknapser auch an ;-)
<inti> ähm ... warum läßt er mich jetzt nicht die swap erstellen?
<nagetier> andz2: kommst mit der Datei weiter? Falls Fragen sein sollten..
<Erzi> weil nix mehr uebrig ist inti
<Erzi> ;)
<inti> ;) habe 10 gb die mit unbenutzt gekennzichnet sind
<Erzi> Hast sicher den komplett verfuegbaren Speicherplatz fuer "/" reserviert
<Erzi> aha
<inti> nö, hab das ja von hand eingestellt
<Erzi> MasterOfDisaster: wie gesagt ich hab genug Power, und warum soll ich dann auf die Leistung und Spielereien verzichten.
<Erzi> Laeuft hier ja auch ganz sauber.
<nagetier> inti: halte dir eh Platz für /home frei.. das sollte getrennt von / liegen.
<Erzi> Wenns voll rucklig waere und man damit ned arbeiten koennte wuerde ich mir nen anderen Desktop suchen.
<Erzi> Aber so
<inti> :( ach was man alles beachten muss
<inti> alles nochmal weg und neu ...
<Erzi> Fuer root kommste mit 30 GB oder so extrem weit
<nagetier> inti: so ist richtig :)
<Erzi> Und wenn das mal knapp wird haengst zusaetzlich was fuer /usr ein
<inti> kann es sein, dass der hdd verwalter probleme hat, wenn ich ne lücke auf der platte habe?
<Erzi> /usr duerfte der groesste Posten sein im /
<nagetier> jop
<Erzi> nagetier: jop gilt wem?
<nagetier> dir
<nagetier> ahso.. sorry
<inti> das ding will mich doch ver**** ... wie muss ich die partition einrichten damit ich mehr wie eine machen darf?
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: ja, sicher. Man fragt sich nur vom Entwicklerstandpunkt, wie man's schafft soviel Platz zu verbraten.
<Erzi> mit Spielereien eben ;)
<nagetier> inti: wie groß ist denn die HDD, und soll die komplett für Linux herhalten?
<MasterOfDisaster> Erzi: ich sag nur Desktop Indexing.
<Erzi> inti, zuerst mal speicher frei geben und dann stueck fuer stueck davon verwenden fuer die partitionen die du nehmen willst. Duerfte ja nur root und /home sein. evtl /boot
<inti> also ich habe 1,5 tb und da sind 3 große partitionen mit daten die ich behalten will ... 
<Erzi> MasterOfDisaster: und ich frag mich ob man das wirklich braucht.
<inti> habe jetzt 64 gb frei und da soll das rein aber will nicht
<Erzi> Soviel such ich eigentlich ned rum
<nagetier> inti: dann mach mal zuvor eine Sicherung..
<Erzi> Das was ich brauche weiss ich wo ich das habe
<inti> warum sicherung? mit denen mach ich doch garnichts
<Erzi> Und /dev/sda1 ist die die du platt machen willst?
<nagetier> inti: da kann immer mal etwas schief gehen.. 
<Erzi> die hat 64GB?
<inti> die sda1 ist platt und hatte 4gb
<inti> 64gb
<Erzi> na dann nutze doch jetzt nen teil davon als root und den Rest als home
<Erzi> von mir aus 20 als root und der Rest dann als home und swap laesst halt weg
<inti> will ich ja aber sobald ich einen teil als root mache kann ich nichts weiteres einrichten
<Erzi> glaub ich ned
<Erzi> gehts um 14.04?
<inti> jo
<Erzi> hab ich letzte Woche gemacht und da ging es
<inti> 14.04 lts
<Erzi> Was ist mit den anderen Partitionen?
<Erzi> Willst du die immer so lassen?
<Erzi> Oder werden die evtl, mal irgendwann geloescht?
<inti> die anderen will ich lassen
<Erzi> nagetier: ich wuerde alles als root machen und gut. Home kann er doch spaeter zusaetzlich noch was einhaengen wenn er so ned zurecht kommt.
<Erzi> Warum willst das unbedingt trennen?
<inti> :D so mach ich das jetzt auch
<inti> alles root und ende
<Erzi> Wenn die Platte verreckt dann auch mit dem /home ;)
<Erzi> noch da nagetier?
<nagetier> Erzi: da sich so die Daten unter /home später besser sichern lassen.. für /home keine eigene Partition zu verwenden ist übel 
<Erzi> Verstehe ich nicht.
<Erzi> Die Daten kann man doch auch so jederzeit sichern
<inti> also habe / und als gerät für die bootloader-inst die festplatte gewählt und keine partition
<Erzi> inti das mit dem bootlader geht eh ned anders. 
<inti> dann mach ich mal start
<Erzi> Kannst ja mal ne partition auswaehlen, das duerfte gar nicht gehen.
<Erzi> warte
<Erzi> schon gestartet inti?
<inti> nein
<inti> gewartet
<Erzi> Wenn du das home extra haben willst und das jetzt ned hinkriegst dann mach eine kleinere / und machs spaeter
<Erzi> also das home kannste auch spaeter noch erstellen wenn der rechner laeuft
<inti> ach ... ich erstelle das später oder kauf noch ne platte oder so
<Erzi> dann machste mit dem rest den du uebrig hast nochmal ne neue partition und schiebst dein Home dahin und passt die Pfade an.
<Erzi> Aber eigentlich laesst sich das jetzt einrichten
<Erzi> aehmmm
<Erzi> du uebersiehst sicher etwas
<Erzi> da steht doch MOUNTPOINT oder sowas
<inti> jo, denke ich auch aber bin eben blind gerade
<Erzi> und da muesstest du ne Auswahl haben
<Erzi> einzuhaengen als: ........
<Erzi> Oder irgendsowas
<Erzi> Das muss gehen, ich hab das definitiv gemacht
<inti> jo bei der partition die ich jetzt mit ext4 erstellt habe kann ich das
<Erzi> Ist nur schon wieder 2 Wochen her und ich mach das auch ned jeden Tag
<Erzi> na siehste
<Erzi> fuer swap wirds kein ext4 sondern swap
<Erzi> und fuer die home machste auch ext4
<Erzi> und dann den richtigen mountpunkt
<inti> :D also es geht weiter selbst wenn man die partytion auswählt
<Erzi> wie bitte?
<inti> irritiert mich jetzt auch
<Erzi> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/50/17/3-2_natty_partitionierung.png
<Erzi> duerfte doch so aussehen
<Erzi> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/24/16/3-3_natty_partitionierung2.png
<Erzi> und hier kannst du festlegen welches FS und welcher mountpoint
<inti> halbwegs ... unten bei boot-loader hab ich eben /dev/vda1
<Erzi> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Erzi> da steht doch alles da
<Erzi> Kannst auch bestehende Partitionen bearbeiten
<Erzi> Und jetzt hau ich ab, sorry
<Erzi> ist schon wieder um 3 und ich habe das gar ned bemerkt
<Erzi> Muss mal langsam ins Bett
<inti> gn8 und thx
<Erzi> n8
<nagetier> n8
<MasterOfDisaster> n8
<Feuerchen> Den Name hab ich meiner Mutter zu verdanken. Sie steht so auf Namen aus dem Norddeutschen Raum
<Feuerchen> ups
<David1977> falscher Chat? *g*
<Feuerchen> ja
<David1977> ;)
<breaker313> Moin. Ich bekomme in regelmäßigen Abständen auch ohne Userinteraktion das Fehlerfenster "Desktopverwaltung ist nicht aktiv"
<breaker313> Hat irgendeiner eine Idee wo ich dazu die Fehlermeldung in Detailaufstellung bekomme und ob bzw. was ich machen kann um das Problem zu beheben?
<stevieh> was ist denn ne desktopverwaltung? Ist das unity oder was ist das?
<breaker313> Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich habe ein Ubuntu 14.04 mit Unity installiert, Gnome und KDE nachinstalliert. Die Fehlermeldung gibt es bei Gnome mit GDM und auch Unity mit Lightdm
<jokrebel_> breaker313: Du hast GDM und lightDM gleichzeitig am laufen?
<stevieh> geht sowas?
<stevieh> ach, dm heisst jetzt desktop manager? 
<stevieh> und raider heisst twix?
<bekks> Es waren mal zwei Brüder... :P
<sdx23> Das hatten wir doch letzt schon. Problem ist pcmanfm.
<breaker313> sdx23: reicht eine neuinstallation von pcmanfm?
<bekks> Die Deinstallation reicht.
<breaker313> jokrebel: was bedeutet gleichzeitig? geht doch nur ein dm , oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?
<breaker313> merci
<martinalex> hi, ich versuche seit gestern meinen Rechner parallel mit windows und linux auszustatten. Obwohl er gemeldet hat, dass er grub erfolgreich in den MBR der einzigen Festplatte installiert hat, startet immer windows (bei aktiver auswahl der Option von Festplatte starten)
<martinalex> Wie schaffe ich es den windows bootmanager soweit zurueckzudraengen, dass der nur noch von grub aus aufgerufen wird?
<jokrebel_> martinalex: Könnte da (U)EFI im Spiel sein? (neuere Hardware)
<martinalex> jokrebel_: ja, könnte, ist ein x220i von lenovo
<martinalex> aber hat davor prima funktioniert, jetzt habe ich halt alles neu aufgesetzt und es klappt nicht mehr...
<bekks> Hast Du von einem USB Medium installiert?
<martinalex> nein, cd
<bekks> Und du hast grub sicher in den MBR und nicht nach sdX installiert?
<bekks> *sdXY
<martinalex> wie kann ich das denn kontrollieren?
<martinalex> die ubuntu-installation hat mir gesagt, sie haette das getan
<bekks> De facto gar nicht.
<bekks> Die Ubuntu Installation fragt Dich, wohin sie grub installieren soll.
<martinalex> da hab ich den MBR angegeben
<martinalex> weil das damit ja schonmal funktioniert hat...
<martinalex> aber irgendwie wird halt immer noch der Windows bootloader direkt aufgerufen, obwohl der irgendwie auf der 3. Partition liegt
<ppq> ja, uefi und so
<ppq> stell mal im bios auf CSM um
<ppq> könnte sein, dass du dann noch die bootreihenfolge ändern musst
<ppq> dann sollte er auch von MBR booten können
<subz3r0> bekks: Wieso kann man das nicht kontrollieren? dd + hexdump sollte aufschlüsse geben? Wenn sich denn der Aufwand lohnt...
<bekks> Ja, genau. Der Aufwand lohnt nicht :)
<martinalex> ppq: bios habe ich auf "legacy" gestellt, bootreihenfolge bot mir den windows bootloader nohcmal extra an, aber da hab ich jetzt die normale hdd eingestellt
<martinalex> zerschiesst windows den mbr beim booten?
<bekks> Nein.
<martinalex> immerhin...
<Lothenon> nur beim installieren von windows wird der bootloader zerschossen
<martinalex> da ich erst windows installiert habe, trifft mich das dann wohl nicht...
<subz3r0> martinalex: reine spekulation von meiner seite nun. Wenn Du Grub in den MBR geschrieben hattest, dann würde der Win-Bootloader nicht mehr funktionieren. Du kannst Dir mal EasyBCD anschauen. Ist recht einfach zu bedienen und gibt zieg Tutorien wie du ein DualBoot so zum laufen bekommst.
<ppq> dann könnte es noch sein, dass die platte GPT-formatiert ist. grub2 kann gpt ohne uefi, aber dann braucht es eine zusätzliche boot-partition
<freanux> ppq: grub2 kann gpt
<martinalex> der windows-bootloader hat ne eigene partition
<ppq> ich denke, vom jetzigen zustand ausgehend ist das einfachste, grub-efi zu installieren und einzurichten
<martinalex> aber gpt-formaitert muesste stimmen
<ppq> freanux, ja, sagte ich doch gerade?
<subz3r0> btw. Windows zerschiesst nur den MBR(und somit grub2) wenn Du erst Ubuntu und dann WIndows installierst
<freanux> ppq: sorry, hab da was überlesen
<ppq> ;)
<bekks> martinalex: Der Windowsbootloader hat keine eigene Partition.
<subz3r0> Windows kennt da nix und nimmt sich einfach was es haben will ;)
<ppq> doch, hat er, bekks 
<bekks> Die "kleine" Windowspartition enthält Windows-Systemdateien, aber nicht den Bootloader.
<bekks> Nein, hat er nicht :)
<subz3r0> ppq: nein
<martinalex> bekks: windows 8.1 verhaelt sich da anders...
<martinalex> aber ich guck grad mal nach...
<subz3r0> ppq: du meinst evtl diese 100MB partition bei Win7?
<bekks> martinalex: Windows 8.1 verhält sich da exakt genau so. Laut Microsoft.
<subz3r0> die ist für bitlocker gedacht
<M__> hey
<M__> :)
<subz3r0> brauchen tut man sie nicht. Ich richte Windowsee immer ohne die 100mb parition ein ;)
<freanux> martinalex: darf ich einen einwand bringen? warum kaufst du dir nicht noch eine platte und installierst die systeme galvanisch getrennt voneinander...?
<M__> kann mir jemand bei meinem regex problem unter perl helfen ?
<martinalex> freanux: weil notebook...
<bekks> M__: ##perl wird das sicher können :)
<freanux> aha
<M__> ich schau mal danke bekks 
<subz3r0> M__: ist eher marginal nen ubuntu problem? --> #bash
<martinalex> subz3r0: also sind die ganzen partitionen garnicht noetig, die windows angelegt hat?
<bekks> subz3r0: perl. nicht bash.
<subz3r0> bekks: zu regex kann auch der #bash dienen ;)
<M__> naja mein regex ist richtig
<M__> nur mein perl script findet nichts, aber mit anderen pattern gleich basierend findet es was
<M__> :D
<M__> egal bin mal #perl fragen :) danke 
<freanux> M__: perl ist ugly :)
<subz3r0> martinalex: keine ahnung wie sich windows 8 da verhält. Ich meide es wie die Pest. ;) Aber bei Windows 7 werden 2 Partionen ansich angelegt. 1x die versteckte 100mb partiion am anfang der platte. 2. die Systempartition von Windows. Erstere braucht man nicht, sofern man kein BitLocker nutzen möchte. Da dies propritäre software ist, kann ich davon eh nur abraten. Trotz TPM-Gedöns. Bzw. gerade deswegen ;)
<martinalex> ok, ich probiere dann einfach mal efi-grub zum laufen zu bekommen
<subz3r0> Musste zwangsweise mit Windows Server 2012 arbeiten. Hat die gleiche Oberfläche wie Windows 8... Einfach nur schlimm... :D
<martinalex> danke schonmal...
<Motzpuppe> hi
<Motzpuppe> kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich ein ubunt 14.4  aus einem alten 12.10 installiere, oder kann man es aus einer alten koppix herraus installieren, internetzugang habe ich
<stevieh> du kannst entweder von 12.10 auf 13.04 auf 13.10 und dann 14.04 updaten oder neu installieren.
<Motzpuppe> ich habe keine dvds mehr hier und wollte es direkt aus dem internet installieren wenn es geht
<stevieh> einen usb stick kannst du nehmen.
<Motzpuppe> kann ich nicht aus einer knoppix cd eine ubuntuinstallation starten, sorry, dass ich so dumme fragen stelle, ich kenn mich mit ubuntu noch gar nicht aus
<stevieh> nein, du brauchst ein boot medium, wo das ubuntu drauf ist. Also z.b. einen 1 Gig grossen USB Stick, kannst im notfall (gibts das noch) auch nen kleineren Stick und netinstall nehmen. 
<stevieh> aber ohne dir das hirn zu verrenken sollte es schn ein ubuntu startmedium sein.
<Motzpuppe> ok, usb stick, aber da kann ich das iso auch nicht so drauf packen, sondern muss es ausgepackt auf den usb stick in erster ebene tun, richtig?
<stevieh> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> da steht alles.
<Motzpuppe> ich gucke
<Motzpuppe> lade mir gerade die 32bitvariante herrunter und versuche die dann zu installieren, bei der 64 bit variante hat sich die cd immer aufgehängt , der hat noch nuichtmal die live-version gebootet
<koegs> Motzpuppe: am einfachsten wäre per dd das iso-image auf den usb-stick zu kopieren
<andz> hallo
<stevieh> Motzpuppe: ist es ein älterer Rechner?
<andz> wie bekomme ich /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/ frei zum bearbeiten bzw. root rechte
<Motzpuppe> ein uralter rechner amd sempron 3000 oder so
<koegs> !sudo > andz 
<kubine> andz: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<stevieh> Motzpuppe: na, da drück ich mal für die 32 bit die daumen...
<Motzpuppe> und ich weiss noch nicht ob ich dem bios verklickern kann, dass er von usb bootet, das muss ich rst ma rausbekommen, vielen dan für die auskünfte, ich werde mal weiter basteln, habe ja jetzt erstmal wieder was zum ausprobieren
<stevieh> viel schbass
<Van_Zan> Hallo allerseits, möchte gern Ubuntu neben Win 8.1 installieren doch Ubuntu erkennt beim Partitionieren das Windows System nicht und meint die ganze Festplatte sei frei. Weiß wer Rat?
<Motzpuppe> jetzt bin ich gespannt,das  habe ich nämlich auf meinem klaptop auch
<Motzpuppe> meien Freunde sagen, es gibt keine Lösung.
<Van_Zan> Hab irgendwas mit Fastboot gehört. 
<nagetier> Sicherung machen und (zer)basteln :)
<Motzpuppe> du hast das windows nicht zufällig auf einer ssd installiert?
<Van_Zan> Nein ist ne SATA. 
<Van_Zan> Hängt das damit zusammen das Windows zei Primäre Partitionen schon benutz?
<jokrebel_> ja und GPT und UEFI sind auch gute Schlagworte bei neueren Rechnern spuckt einem das anscheinend (hab nur ältere Geräte) oft in die Suppe.
<Van_Zan> Hab auf dem Laptop kein UEFI. 
<Motzpuppe> GBT und UEFI dee die alte und neue Bootgeschichte, bei GBT damals war der bootsektor der erste sektor auf der Platte oder so???
<nagetier> Van_Zan, an den zwei Primären liegt es nicht.
<nagetier> Van_Zan, und du bist dir sicher kein UEFI auf dem Laptop zu haben?
<mgolisch_> ist aber egal kannst ja "etwas anderes" wählen oder wie das heisst
<mgolisch_> wo man in diesen manuellen partitions screen kommt
<mgolisch_> sofern du vorher schon platz für die ubuntu installation gemacht hast
<Van_Zan> UEFI ist doch nen BIOS der graphic aufgebessert wurde oder?
<Motzpuppe> meine 32bit ubuntu-dvd liegt jetzt im Laufwerk und versucht zu booten ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, noch arbeitet sie
<ppq> nein, uefi ist eine zusätzliche abstraktionsebene
<Van_Zan> Hab noch den Standard alten. Wo man sich mit der Tastatur fortbewegt 
<Van_Zan> Wie bekomme ich raus das es nen UEFI ist?
<nagetier> Van_Zan, im Handbuch nachsehen.
<Van_Zan> Sehr gut das ich den Laptop geschenkt bekommen habe von nem Freund (ohne Handbuch etc.)
<Motzpuppe> wieviel ram brauche ich denn um so eine ubuntu 14.10 booten zu können?
<nagetier> Van_Zan, sollte sich doch im Internet finden lassen.
<mgolisch_> Motzpuppe: wieviel hast du denn?
<nagetier> Motzpuppe, IMHO mindestens 128MiB
<Motzpuppe> ich meine ich hätte 1Gbaber die doofe dvd ist schon wieder hängen geblieben
<Motzpuppe> da passiert einfach nichts mehr, MAAAAN
<Motzpuppe> schwarzer bildschirm, noch bevor ich irgendwas eingeben konnte,
<Motzpuppe> ich geh erstmal was essen. ich versuchs später weiter.
<jokrebel_> Motzpuppe: 14.10 gibt es noch nicht
<Van_Zan> Nagetier, sagt mir das Programm everest auch ob ich UEFI habe?
<nagetier> Van_Zan, das kann ich dir nicht sagen.. ich würde das Handbuch suchen, dürfte zuverlässiger sein als ein Stück SW.
<nagetier> jokrebel_, sorry, hatte ich ganz überlesen.
<jokrebel_> nagetier: Das würd ich so nicht unterschrieben. Was ist, wenn er zwar im Auslieferzustand UEFI hatte, das aber irgendjemand umgebaut hat?
<Motzpuppe> meine ja auch 14.4
<nagetier> jokrebel_, interessant wäre erst mal zu wissen, ob das Gerät überhaupt UEFI hat.. ob es dann auch aktiviert ist, ist eine andere Frage.
<nagetier> jokrebel_, das ließe sich ja dann recht schnell herausfinden.. indem man in's UEFI geht und nachsieht, was ich persönlich verlässlicher fände.
<Van_Zan> Wie gehe ich dort hinein?
<nagetier> Van_Zan, Handbuch! Da verwendet jeder Hersteller eine eigene Taste bei Boot zu.. das kann Entf., F2 oder eine andere sein.
<nagetier> Van_Zan, unter Windows 8(.1) kann man auch direkt da hinein booten.
<nagetier> Ich glaube Shift+Beenden war es, kann es aber nicht genau sagen.
<Van_Zan> Okay ich schau gerade mal nach.
<nagetier> Van_Zan, http://www.experto.de/b2b/computer/betriebssysteme/windows-8/windows-8-wie-sie-die-bios-bzw-uefi-firmware-einstellungen-aufrufen.html
<kubine> Title: Windows 8: Wie Sie die BIOS- bzw. UEFI-Firmware-Einstellungen aufrufen (at www.experto.de)
<Van_Zan> So habe definitiv kein UEFI
<nagetier> Van_Zan, schau mal ob ein deaktivieren von Fastboot dir die Partitionen von Windows im Installer wiederbringt. Ist wage, aber man kann es ja mal testen. - http://techfrage.de/question/1011/windows-8-schnellstart-deaktivieren-oder-aktivieren/
<kubine> Title: Windows 8: Schnellstart deaktivieren oder aktivieren - TechFrage (at techfrage.de)
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot - "Sonderfall Windows 8" 
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Fastboot MUSS also deaktiviert werden, wenn man Windows und Linux gemeinsam verwenden möchte.
<nagetier> (und Daten von Linux auf die Windows-Partition schreiben muss/möchte)
<mgolisch_> wieso das?
<nagetier> mgolisch_, weil Windows 8 mit aktiviertem Fastboot nicht wirklich erhunterfährt.. schreibt man dann Daten auf die Partition, können die korrupt sein.
<mgolisch_> wieso sollte man da was hin schreiben?
<nagetier> ntfs-3g?
<mgolisch_> ah man kann ja neu starten wählen
<mgolisch_> wenn man linux benutzen will
<nagetier> jo, nur birgt das wohl risiken
 * jokrebel_ hält ne sparate "Datenaustausch"-Partition auch für sicherer.
<nagetier> also falls man das mal nicht macht und sich dessen nicht mehr bewusst ist
<Van_Zan> Bringt nichts. 
<Van_Zan> Wird ebenfalls die ganze Platte als leer angezeigt. 
<nagetier> Van_Zan, du verwendest den GUI-Installer von Ubuntu?
<Van_Zan> Ne starte vom Stick. 
<mgolisch_> kannst ja manuell partionieren
<mgolisch_> das sollte eigentlich immer gehen
<Van_Zan> Ich gehe ja schon immer auf manuell Partitionieren 
<nagetier> Van_Zan, welche ISO verwendest du denn auf dem Stick?
<mgolisch_> und er sieht die partionen nicht?
<Van_Zan> Die neuste von get.ubuntu.
<nagetier> Welche genau?
<Van_Zan> Nein er sieht nur meine Festplatte die mir als komplett leer angezeigt wird. 
<Van_Zan> 14.04 LTS 64bit 
<nagetier> Van_Zan, versuche es mal hiermit.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD .. dort werden dir mehr Möglichkeiten angeboten. Aber auch mit dem GUI-Installer kannst du Partitionierungswerkzeuge auf der Konsole benutzen.
<kubine> Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Motzpuppe> hast du noch eine zweite platte drin, die pratitioniert ist, habe ich nö+ämlich, und die zweite Platte erkennt er tadellos, mit allen Partitionen. nur die Platte wo das windows drauf ist, da kann er die Patitonstabelle nicht lesen. Warum auch immer
<Motzpuppe> aber ich habe viel zu wenig ahnung als dass ich wüsste wo diese Partitionstabelle sitzt oder wie man die erneuern kann , ohne die platte komplett neu zu formatieren
<nagetier> Van_Zan, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgolisch_> Van_Zan: verwendet du raid?
<nagetier> mgolisch_, es ist ein Laptop :)
<Van_Zan> Richtig :)
<mgolisch_> dann ist vermutlich was mit der partitionstabelle nicht in ordnung
<PBeck> hi
<Van_Zan> Kann es an der Festplatte liegen ?
<PBeck> bei 14.04 zeigt mir das kalender widget in der taskleiste, einträge vom google kalender an. Eingerichtet habe ich dies mal mit evolution. evolution ist jetzt aber nicht mehr installiert, wie funktioniert das dann?
<mgolisch_> war da vorher was anderes drauf als windows 8 ?
<Motzpuppe> an der platte an sich nicht, Kollegen sagen, an der partitionstabelle der platte
<PBeck> ich schätze das unity nur das kalender widget von evolution nutzt (pbeck     2987  0.1  1.8 1465980 72292 ?       Sl   15:11   0:09 /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-calendar-factory
<PBeck> und meine alte konfiguration mit evolution dann noch aktiv ist?
<nagetier> Ich würde eine Sicherung der Daten machen und mit den Werkzeug_en_ zur Partitionierung arbeiten.
<Van_Zan> Selbst die minimal CD hilft nicht. 
<mgolisch_> ja das benutzt alles libparted
<mgolisch_> wie gesagt vermutlich ist was krum an der partitiontabelle
<nagetier> Van_Zan, dann geh auf die Konsole und verwende Werkzeuge aus obigem Artikel
<mgolisch_> welches partitiontabellen format verwendet die disk denn laut windows?
<mgolisch_> mbr oder gpt?
<Van_Zan> Habe mich entschieden den Laptop einfach voll auf Ubuntu zu installieren. 
<nagetier> Van_Zan, wie viel RAM hat der Laptop?
<andz> schade das linux nicht ausgereift ist
<nagetier> Van_Zan, evtl kannst dann ja ein Windows virtuell installieren, falls Programme benötigt werden die unter Linux nicht laufen.
<mgolisch_> andz: wie meinste das?
<nagetier> frag' lieber nicht ;)
<Van_Zan> Der hat 4GB 
<nagetier> Van_Zan, ok, knapp, aber könnte ausreichen.. aber das ist wohl eher ein ganz anderes Thema jetzt :)
<andz> entweder friert der software center ein, oder er lasst ids dhcp beim booten raus
<andz> oder loscht selbst config datein
<mgolisch_> oh böser rechner
<mgolisch_> er löscht selbständig dateien
<mgolisch_> meistens sitzt der fehler vor dem bildschirm oder so
<mgolisch_> :)
<Van_Zan> Bekomme die Programme auch in Wine zu laufen. 
<nagetier> andz, mit "Linux" hat das schon mal gar nichts zu tun.. wir sprachen doch heute Morgen noch darüber
<andz> sorry da ist mac os leichter zu bedienen
<nagetier> Van_Zan, jo, das ist doch ok
<nagetier> andz, dann such dir eine Oberfläche die dir zusagt.. unter MacOS hast mal gar keine Auswahl
<nagetier> andz, und löschen tut Ubuntu keine Konfigurationsdaten, außer man sagt es der Paketverwaltung.
<mgolisch_> andz: findest du? ich komm bis heute nicht mit dem finder zurecht
<mgolisch_> und sowas wie ne paketverwaltung hat osx ja garnicht
<andz> gibt es eine moglichkeit auf alle ebene root rechte zubekommen
<nagetier> Und das Ubuntu sich auf den Laptop von Van_Zan nicht installieren lässt, ist IMHO zu 99% an diesem anderen OS am liegen.
<mgolisch_> andz: wie meinste das?
<mgolisch_> wenn du im terminal sudo -i machst bist du root, genauso wie bei ubuntu
<mgolisch_> oder was meinst du?
<andz> zb. um ordner zu verschieben, dateien umbennenn ect.
<Van_Zan> Ich hasse Windows :(
<nagetier> andz, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#root-im-Terminal - "Rootshell" .. sei vorsichtig damit
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<andz> wieso was hast du angestellt > Van Zan
<andz> There was an error copying the file into /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg.
<mgolisch_> ja das geht im nautilus nicht
<mgolisch_> kannst ja im terminal machen
<mgolisch_> oder die berechtigungen so anpassen das dein user da zugriff hat
<yannickoo_> hey :) wie kann ich nochmal die ausgabe von which vim weiterbenutzen? sowas wie "rm $(which vim)"
<mgolisch_> ja
<Van_Zan> Mein zweiter Laptop, ebenfalls mit Win 8.1 drauf. Lässt eine Ubuntu installation ohne Probleme zu und erkennt sogar alle Partitionen.
<mgolisch_> Van_Zan: ja das liegt nicht an windows 8
<mgolisch_> eher an einer kaputten partitionstabelle
<Van_Zan> Kann man die wieder herrichten?
<mgolisch_> vermutlich
<Van_Zan> Dann mache ich mich mal auf die suche 
<nagetier> Wurde denn schon geklärt ob MBR oder GPT verwendet wird?
<Van_Zan> MBR
<nagetier> Van_Zan, auf beiden?
<Van_Zan> Jap
<mgolisch_> sicher?
<nagetier> Van_Zan, paste doch mal ein 'parted -l /dev/sda' von dem Problemfall
<nagetier> VanZan, ^
<Motzpuppe> ich bins mal wieder, ähh, wenn ich bei ubuntu alles runterwerfen will, was ich nicht brauche, kann es sein, dass ich zuviel deinsalliert habe. Also kurz gefragt, wie installiere ich die "startleiste" in ubuntu durch die Konsole. Gnome ist schon wieder drauf, nur die leiste fehlt
<Motzpuppe> bitte wie installiert man di startleiste
<Motzpuppe> es heißt wohl Gnome Panel
<Motzpuppe> aber wiee bekomme ich sie zurück?
<Motzpuppe> sind denn alle schon im Bett?
<jokrebel_> nein
<jokrebel_> was genau hast Du denn deinstalliert? (und warum eigentlich?)
<Motzpuppe> ich h´dachte ich brauch das nicht, hatte ja keine ahnung was gnome genau macht
<PBeck> jokrebel_: welche ubuntuversion? gnome 3?
<Motzpuppe> aber habe es mit  sudo apt-get install gnome wieder installiert
<PBeck> oder ist es doch unity?
<Motzpuppe> 12.10
<PBeck> Motzpuppe: 12.10 hat noch 5 tage support
<Motzpuppe> ich bin ja auch gerade beim upgrade
<PBeck> Motzpuppe: gib mal gnome-panel im terminal ein
<nagetier> Motzpuppe: dann zieh das durch, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit werden die fehlenden Pakte nachinstalliert.
<Motzpuppe> hatte vorhin schon 13.10 und er upgradet jetzt auf 14.4aber das panel war bei 13.10 genau so verschwunden wie bei 12.10 schon
 * nagetier würde allerdings zuvor die GUI beenden und ausschließlich in der Konsole arbeiten
<Motzpuppe> wie beende ich die gui komplett, ich glaube mit strg-alt-F1 shiebe ich die nur iin den hintergrund
<k1l> sudo service lightdm stop #wobei ich während eines upgrades nichts machen würde
<jokrebel_> Motzpuppe: 14.04 direkt zu installieren und von vorne zu beginnen ist keine Option? Bevor Du jetzt ein verbasteltes und veraltetes System versucht zu rettten?
<Motzpuppe> also wenn das upgrade durch ist und das gnome panel immer noch nicht da ist gebe ich "gnome panel" in die konsole ein und schaue was passiert
<Motzpuppe> natürlich warte ich bis das upgrade durch ist
<Motzpuppe> ich denke starten kann ich es dann wieder über sudo service lightdm start ???
<nagetier> Motzpuppe: korrekt
<Motzpuppe> vielen dank, ich wwarte dann mal bis das upgrade durch ist und melde mich dann wieder.
<Motzpuppe> Also wie Arnie sagen würde:
<Motzpuppe> I'll be back!
<neosilver-gk> nabend
<neosilver-gk> kann mir jemand mit der FQDN bei einem vServer helfen?
<Motzpuppe> ich würde gerne, habe nur überhaupt keine Ahnung von ubuntu oder vservern was auch immer das ist. ;-p
<neosilver-gk> :-)   wenn ich hostname -f eingebe kommt vserver1323
<neosilver-gk> ich möchte aber das dort er-hat-mich.de kommt (Domain ist erfunden und soll nur als Beispiel dienen)
<neosilver-gk> zudem habe ich noch ein paar subdomains eingerichtet und würde mich fragen ob dies auch berücksichtigt werden
<neosilver-gk> achso, ich möchte meinen NGINX-Server mit munin überwachen und sehen welche der sub's wie "besucht" werden
<jokrebel_> neosilver-gk: Hat das denn auch was mit Ubuntu selbst zu tun?
<bekks> neosilver-gk: Dann setz den FQDN doch einfach als Hostnamen. Und munin wird Dir nicht die "Besucherstatistik" anzeigen, das ist Aufgabe des Webserver bzw. dessen Logs.
<neosilver-gk> was verstehst du unter mit Ubuntu selbst? bei mir ist in der hosts  127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost und 12.34.56.78 vserver1323 gesetzt und bekommen tu ich nur vserver 1323 bei hostname -f
<neosilver-gk> ich hab keinen besseren Chat gefunden und auch nichts was mich in google (3 std suche und 4 std ausprobieren) weitergebracht hat
<bekks> In der /etc/hosts setzt man eine Zuordnung IP - Hostname. Aber der FQDN des Rechners wird dort nicht gesetzt.
<neosilver-gk> ok
<neosilver-gk> wo mach ich das?
<neosilver-gk> weil die meisten links in google aber genau das sagen
<bekks> Die sagen das nicht. das weiß ich zufällig ;)
<bekks> Was genau steht in der /etc/hosts?
<bekks> Und was steht in der /etc/hostname ?
<neosilver-gk> em wie hieß nochmal die seite wo ich code rein kopieren kann um ihn zu verlinken?
<bekks> !pastebin > neosilver-gk 
<kubine> neosilver-gk: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tobias_> test 
<neosilver-gk> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418797/
<kubine> Title: /etc/hosts › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<neosilver-gk> hostsname: vserver1323
<bekks> neosilver-gk: Und die /etc/hostname ?
<neosilver-gk> war der Eintrag gleich über dem letzten von dir
<neosilver-gk> vserver1323
<bekks> Trag den FQDN in die /etc/hostname ein, und als ersten Eintrag für die Host-IP in /etc/hosts
<neosilver-gk> also in die hostname: er-hat-mich.de
<neosilver-gk> und in die hosts: 12.34.56.78    er-hat-mich.de
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> "er-hat-mich.de" ist eine Domain, KEIN FQDN.
<bekks> Der FQDN ist vserver1323.er-hat-mich.de
<neosilver-gk> ah
<eTedd> nabend
<eTedd> Wie kann ich den Ruhezustand in Ubuntu 14.04 im Menü anzeigen lassen? Die Anleitung unter http://pmeyhoefer.de/blog/ruhezustand-hibernate-oder-suspend-to-disk-in-ubuntu-12-04-wieder-aktivieren/ klappt so leider nicht. pm-hibernate funktioniert, aber das Icon fehlt mir...
<kubine> Title: Ruhezustand (Hibernate oder Suspend-to-Disk ) in Ubuntu 12.04 wieder aktivieren - Softwareperlen (at pmeyhoefer.de)
<eTedd> kubine, Ruhezustand
<jokrebel_> ohne groß Ahung davon zu haben: /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla hast Du entsprechend der Anleitung bearbeitet?
<eTedd> jokrebel_, jo
<eTedd> einige Anleitungen aus 12.04 wie z.B. die Aktivierung der numlock im lightdm sind bei 14.04 anders und verursachen u.U. blöde Störungen :-(
<jokrebel_> eTedd: Ich persönlich hab schon lange aufgehört Ruhezustandsprobleme zu beheben zu versuchen. Endweder es geht out-of-the-box oder halt nicht. Da kann man (erfolglos) Tage mit verbringen (so zumindest meine Erfahrung aus vergangenen Tagen)
<PBeck> jokrebel_: hat es canonical rausgeschmissen aus dem menü, weil es zuviele probleme macht?
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Keine Ahnung. Ich nutz das nicht. probieren tue ich es höchstens mal wenn mir grad langweilig ist.
<eTedd> jokrebel_, der Ruhezustand funktioniert ohne Probleme, das einzige was fehlt ist dieser verfickte Button im Menü
<eTedd> mal eben neustarten...
<ring0> da gibt es was mit ALT drücken, dann wird der power off button zum ruhezustandsbutton ;)
<jokrebel_> ring0: Er war grad weg.
<ring0> eTeddy, öffne mal das menü und drücke ALT. dann siehst du den ruhezustandsmodus
<ring0> jokrebel_, ich habs gesehen :)
<ring0> eTeddy, und?
<eTeddy> ring0, nö
<eTeddy> ring0, wenn ich ALT drücke geht das Menü wieder zu...
<eTeddy> ring0, und bei AltGr passiert nix
<ring0> eTeddy, du nutzt unity?
<eTeddy> ring0, ja
<eTeddy> ah
<eTeddy> ...
<andz> hallo
<andz> kann mir jemand weiter helfen in ubuntu netzwerk installation
<ring0> eTeddy, ja?
<andz> er findet den spiegel server nicht
<bekks> andz: Das wissen wir erst nach einer konkreten Frage.
<bekks> andz: Was ist die exakte Fehlermeldung?
<eTeddy> ring0, Problem gelöst, da muss wohl noch nen zweiter Eintrag mit in die conf-datei
<andz> ungültiger archiv spiegel
<eTeddy> ring0, fürs Log/Archiv: Hibernate/Ruhezustand für Ubuntu 14.04: http://blog.mafr.de/2014/05/01/enabling-hibernate-support-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<bekks> andz: Das ist garaniert nur ein Teil der Meldung.
<ring0> eTeddy, ah, sorry, hab das mit gnome verwechselt. da erscheint es erst mit drücken von ALT ;)
<eTeddy> ring0, kein Problem - trotzdem Danke für Deine Mithilfe :-)
<ring0> gerne
<eTeddy> Gute n8 zusammen, bin dann mal weg...
<andz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418807/
<kubine> Title: lan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> andz: Dein Ubuntu ist völlig veraltet und nicht mehr supported. Du nutzt raring, was seit Januar keinen Support mehr har.
<bekks> *hat
<andz> hm, habs über ubuntu wiki geholt
<bekks> Du hast eine veraltete Version "geholt".
<bekks> Eine, die älter ist als ein Jahr, und nicht die aktuelle aus April diesen Jahres.
<andz> es müsste laut system 13.04 version sein
<bekks> Das sagte ich bereits vorhin.
<bekks> 13.04 ist seit Januar diesen Jahres nicht mehr supported,
<bekks> Installier Dir bitte ein aktuelles Ubuntu.
<andz> das ist leichter gesagt als getan
<bekks> 14.04 medium herunterladen, backup machen, 14.04 installieren.
<andz> und das per netzwerk möglich!?
<moritzs> hey . gibt es einen deutschen mathe-channel im freenode?
<bekks> Ja. Man kann 14.04 auch per PXE installieren.
<bekks> moritzs: Das kann Dir #freenode sagen.
<andz> ich hoff meine alte kiste packt das noch
<bekks> andz: Sie muss. 13.04 wird nicht mehr supported.
<andz> ich hatte zuletzt lubuntu drauf per wubi
<bekks> Wubi ist ebenfalls nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Es wird zwar moch ausgeliefert, ist aber definitiv nur zum Testen und nicht zum Betrieb gedacht.
<andz> ah ok
<andz> naja fürn 3100+ sempron lappi müsste lubuntu eigenlich ausreichen
<moritzs> danke
<SpeeFak> weis jmd wie ich die tasten event von eingabe mebndie herausfinde ?=
<SpeeFak> z.B. von der x10 remite ?
<bekks> xev starten.
<SpeeFak> xev geht nur mit gui :/
<bekks> Richtig, ja.
<SpeeFak> suche was ncurse basierendes
<bekks> Jibbet nit.
<SpeeFak> mist
<PBeck> bekks: showkey
<PBeck> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys
<kubine> Title: Extra Keyboard Keys - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<bekks> ui
<PBeck> @ SpeeFak 
<SpeeFak> PBeck, jau, jetzt musser mir nur noch den key passend für die lirc geschichte auspsucken
<PBeck> SpeeFak: showkey --scancodes
<ring0> PBeck, showkey, nicht schlecht!
<andz> hm
<andz> kann man die pxelinux.0 umschreiben das sie die iso annimmt?
<bekks> Was hast du vor?
<bekks> Dein Satz ergibt keinen Sinn.
<bekks> Eine Datei nimmt keine andere Datei an.
<qwwert> Hmm hat jemand eine Idee wie man Ubuntu auf einem Hybrid Drive(hdd/ssd) System installieren kann
<qwwert> oder geht es nur gesplitted
<bekks> qwwert: So wie üblich? Du kannst da nichts "splitten", weil der SSD Teil nur plattenintern genutzt wird.
<qwwert> @bekks das komische ist er zeigt mir im ui partitions tool zwei platten an einmal 20gb und einmal 12gb
<andz> windoof bzw. tftp32 übernimmt keine iso file an sich
<bekks> andz: tftp32? Was ist das?
<andz> ein tftp server
<bekks> Wind Windows-TFTP Server?
<bekks> *Ein
<andz> genau
<bekks> Folge diesem Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation oder fraga in ##windows
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> *frage
<andz> 13.04 geht aber da hab ich probleme mit dem spiegel server, oder ich scheiß die 13.04 drauf, mit wins und dns aufn server un upgrade dann per lan
<bekks> 13.04 is nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Das wird auch nicht mehr diskutiert.
<dreamon> Würde gerne das Videoformat einer Datei mit möglichst vielen infos angezeigt bekommen. Welches tool könnte hilfreich sein?
<dreamon> file zeigt mir zu wenig infos
<treat> mediainfo
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-04
<cc456a3> apollo13: moin, hoffe erinnerst dich noch, pxe fällt aus kein netzwerkboot vorgesehen
<cc456a3> aber das bios ist komisch 
<cc456a3> als würde der hersteller das ohne genehmigung von AMI nutzen
<cc456a3> aber das ist doch wohl eher unwarscheinlich 
<rentier_> Ich versuche gerade, einen LibreOffice Bug bei Bugzilla alas Ticket einzustellen
<rentier_> Einer von den Typen dort meinte "You’ll probably need to
<rentier_> attach your FontConfig custom configuration info (if any)" was meint der damit?
<apollo13> dass du die konfigurationsdateien für die schrifteinstellungen auch mit hochladen sollst
<rentier_> apollo13, welche Konfigurationsdateien?
<apollo13> rentier_: die von fontconfig
<rentier_> apollo13, wie heißen die?
<apollo13> rentier_: weiß ich auch nicht auswending
<rentier_> Was ist fontconfig überhaupt? Auf meinem System gibt es keine Datei, die so heißt, kein Verzeichnis
<apollo13> ein paket
<nagetier> rentier_, hau mal ganz schnell "fontconfig libreoffice" in deine suchmaschine.. 
<rentier_> nagetier, bringt nichts, da kommen nur jede Menge Forenthreads zu Problemen, die ich nicht habe
<nagetier> rentier_, imho ist das eine .dor datei
<nagetier> *.dot
<nagetier> und imho liegt die auch in deinem ~
<rentier_> ah es sind versteckte dateien
<nagetier> rentier_, lass einfach nach "FontConfig" in deinem Dateisystem suchen, und ja, auch nach versteckten dateien
<nagetier> wobei..
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> da, geht schon, grenz das halt ein wenig ein
<nagetier> *na
<apollo13> dpkg -L fontconfig fontconfig-config ist da etwas einfacher (zumindest für systemweite dateien)
<nagetier> ahja
<k-stz> warum funktioniert das nicht mit 'crontab -e': @reboot echo "disable" > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe1D ? Ich muss den kommand immer nochmal händisch eingeben
<k-stz>  
<ppq> k-stz, das ist aber schon die crontab von root, oder?
<k-stz> sogar beides, um sicher zu gehen
<k-stz> root/k-stz
<stevieh> ich würds mal in ein script machen und ne logger meldung aussenrum oder so machen...
<k-stz> stevieh: wie meinen mit "logger meldung" ?
<k-stz> @reboot /path/to/echo-cmd/script/ ?
<k-stz> ah, ok
<ppq> achso, was sonst auch geht: rc.local nutzen statt @reboot [...] in der crontab
<stevieh> was ist denn überhaupt @reboot?
<ppq> das führt beim booten zeug aus
<ppq> theoretisch *hust*
<stevieh> klingt aber komisch, für sowas ist doch wirklich die rc.local da.
<ppq> rom und wege und so
<k-stz> ppq: stevieh finde ich auch, ich probier es mal damit
<stevieh> deswegen, um zu schauen, obs geht "touch /tmp/foobar"
<k1l_> @reboot ist doch anacron
<k1l_> rc.local ist doch aber nur root. 
<k-stz> k1l_: der process/datei den ich ändern will gehört sowieso root
<k-stz> so ich versuchs mal, bis gleich
<stevieh> und root kann doch auch alles werden
<apollo13> theoretisch :þ
<k-stz> hat geklappt, dankeschön ;) 
<obr7> moin
<obr7> mein /etc/init-Skript startet nicht beim hochfahren
<obr7> :(
<obr7> "start on runlevel [2345]"
<obr7> auch wenn ich die 2 weglasse geht es nicht. kann jemand helfen? wenn ich es manuell starte mit start skript-blah (datei skrip-blah.conf) funzt es.
<jokrebel> obr7: Welche ubuntuversion benutzt u-
<jokrebel> Du sogar
<jokrebel> tja - n u muss ich weg. Wird aber bestimmt auch andere Helfer interessieren
<jokrebel> re ... immer noch keine Antwort von obr7 ... oder bin ich gar nicht mehr online?
<krytarik> jokrebel: Doch, bist du.
<k1l_> jokrebel: wer nicht will, der hat schon.
<basti> wie kann ich ubuntu davon abhalten alles auf die konsolen zu loggen? ich habe ein reines cli system und wenn ich zB einen usb stick einstecke, sehe ich alle möglichen outputs in der konsole. ist etwas nervig...
<_moep_> ich würde screen nehmen
<_moep_> und darin mit n konsolen arbeiten
<basti> was macht das für einen sinn? ich logge mich zB auf tty1 ein und gut. was will ich da mit screen machen?
<ppq> basti, hm, sonst tty2 nutzen
<_moep_> basti: du brauchst ne terminalemulation oder nen anderes tty
<_moep_> wie ppq schon sagte^^
<kirsten> Hallo, ich habe mir ein Synology NAS gekauft und schaufle gerade von meinem Ubunturechner Daten drauf. Was ich nicht verstehe: Es werden 9MB pro Sekunde  verschoben. Aber ich habe doch ein Gigabite-Netz. Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das so laaangsam ist?
<strohalm> jo
<k1l> kirsten: weil das transferprotokoll (sicher ist das samba) nicht mehr hergibt
<kirsten> scheisse
<kirsten> ware ssh schneller?
<k1l> nfs wäre wohl schneller
<kirsten> ok, danke
<Nibutan_> entschuldigung, kann mir jemand bei einem Problem mit der ubuntu installation helfen?
<Nibutan_> niemand?
<ppq> einfach fragen :)
<Nibutan> ich habe ubuntu 15.04 installiert und alles läuft supi aber ich kann keine behfehle per konsole benutzen. command not found angezeigt
<Nibutan> es wird immer sudo apt-get command not found angezeigt
<Nibutan> also kann mir da einer helfen? ich habe ubuntu schon 4 mal neu installiert
<Nibutan> bitte helft mir
<ppq> Nibutan, welchen befehl gibst du genau ein
<Nibutan> sudo apt-get update
<ppq> und wie ist die fehlermeldung? das ganze in einen pastebin bitte
<ppq> !paste > Nibutan 
<kubine> Nibutan: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ppq> Nibutan, und wenn du was schreibst, highlighte mich ruhig, dann sehe ich das gleich
<doc_gonzo> ich habe eine frage zu einem mediaserver. Gibt es etwas in der Art, dass das Prg/Server zip's "on the fly" in eine /tmp entpackt und die einzelnen mp3's ohne transkodieren ins lan schickt?
<Nibutan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10987278/
<kubine> Nibutan: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nibutan> @ppqhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/10987278/
<Nibutan> danke...
<ppq> Nibutan, möglichst mit leerzeichen zwischen meinem nick und dem link, dann sehe ich das auch :)
<Nibutan> sorry
<Nibutan> @ppq kann es an meinem PC liegen? bei der installation wird jedes mal "System program problem detected". angezeigt
<ppq> Nibutan, ich glaube, dass es mit diesem "LILI" zu tun hat. entweder das, oder das image, das du runtergeladen hast, ist (zb beim download) beschädigt worden
<ppq> Nibutan, du kannst das überprüfen, mit der md5sum
<ppq> Nibutan, außerdem würde ich empfehlen, live-usb unter windows mit yumi einzurichten: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<mrkramps> doc_gonzo, ich behaupte mal stumpf, einen solchen dienst müsstest du dir selber einrichten
<Nibutan> @ppq ich versuche es noch mal mit yumi
<ppq> Nibutan, check vorher die md5sum, ggf. musst du das image neu runterladne
<ppq> oder lass das yumi erledigen, das kann das iirc auch selbst
<ppq> aber überprüfen solltest du es
<doc_gonzo> mrkramps, also https://plex.tv macht sowas ähnliches. allerdings werden ALLE Dateien neu encoded ^^
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: Plex: Your media on all your devices (at plex.tv)
<mrkramps> doc_gonzo, erkläre deinen anwendungfall bitte mal im detail
<ppq> mrkramps, ich glaub er will sowas wie einen DLNA server, der automagisch .zips entpacken kann, oder so
<doc_gonzo> pqp, geeenau :-)
<mrkramps> warum müssen zips entpackt werden?
<mrkramps> wo kommen dir her, wo gehen die hin?
<ppq> versteh ich auch nicht
<ppq> kann man ja selbst machen
<doc_gonzo> Ich habe einige Hörböcher gerippt, da hat ein Titel 3min. Und das Hörbuch geht 10h
<ppq> pack die sachen halt in ein extra verzeichnis
<ppq> dann stört die anzahl der dateien nicht
<doc_gonzo> ja, stimmt schon,
<mrkramps> oder lass eine zweite instanz deines dlna-servers laufen
<mrkramps> nicht schön, ginge aber auch
<doc_gonzo> hätte ja sein können, dass Du über so einen dienst gestolpert b ist
<mrkramps> doc_gonzo, muss es denn dlna sein?
<mrkramps> ich würde dafür ggf. einfach mpd nehmen, schön mit benutzerrechten und einer gesonderten config für hörbücher
<mrkramps> transkodiert zwar beim streamen auch, aber irgendwas ist ja immer .)
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-05
<doc_gonzo> da hast du recht
<doc_gonzo> nun, ich streamen es im lan zum av receiver, also keine software
<mrkramps> ok, dann muss es wohl dlna sein
<mrkramps> viel mehr können diese geräte meistens nicht
<doc_gonzo> ist zwar ein marantz, aber der mag nur media server
<mrkramps> mögen die alle nur, egal welcher hersteller
<mrkramps> ich bin da mit allerlei experimenten durch und am besten klemmt man was dran, was das gerät mit optischen oder hdmi ausgang bespielt
<Nibutan> @ppq md5sum ist gleich jeztzt versuche ich es mal mit yumi
<mrkramps> was zum teufel sind lilli oder yumi!?
<ppq> windows programme für ubuntu → usb-stick
<mrkramps> dd gibt es auch für windows
<ppq> jo, aber wenn man eh externe software braucht, kann man auch gleich was mit klickibunti nehmen
<mrkramps> ppq, um dann stunden damit zu verbringen?
<ppq> man sollte schon das richtige nehmen ^^
<ppq> so, bin im bett, machts gut
<mrkramps> ppq, gut nacht!
<Nibutan> gute nacht
<ppq> :) ebenso
<doc_gonzo> ciao
<doc_gonzo> habs gefunden
<doc_gonzo> universal media server
<dadrc> Weiß jemand von euch spontan, ob lightlocker DBus-Signale sendet, wenn der Bildschirm gesperrt wird?
<dadrc> bzw, entsperrt?
<obr7> moin. mein /etc/init-Skript startet nicht beim hochfahren :( "start on runlevel [2345]". auch wenn ich die 2 weglasse geht es nicht. kann jemand helfen? wenn ich es manuell starte mit "start skript-blah" (datei skript-blah.conf) funzt es. ubuntu 14.04.2.
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe einen Ubuntu 14.04 Server mit resolvconf. Ich habe jetzt unter "/etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original" eine änderung meiner DNS Server vorgenommen. Danach habe ich mit "service resolvconf reload/restart" das Ding neu gestartet. 
<yogg> jetzt siet auch die "/etc/resolf.conf" Datei so aus wie sie aussehen soll. Wenn ich aber "nslookup meinserver" eingebe bekomme ich keine Antwort. "nslookup meinserver meindnsserver" funktioniert aber einwandfrei
<yogg> resolvconf scheint einen kleinen DNS proxy (was auch immer) mitzubringen. Wie starte ich den neu? Oder wie zwinge ich ihn dazu den cache zu leeren?
<yogg> hat sich erledigt. da lief ein unbound cache
<doc_gonzo> ich habe eine noobie frage, bei der ich trotzdem nicht weiterkomme
<doc_gonzo> ich habe einen Ordner /home/bilder . Der soll in /var/ftp/bilder lesbar sein, damit die Bilder bei bedarf per ftp downgeloadet werden können
<ppq> wieso soll der in /var/ftp sein?
<ppq> lass einfach alles so, wie es ist und installier openssh-server. ich nehme an, dass es einen nutzer "bilder" gibt, weil es /home/bilder gibt. der ssh-server beinhaltet einen SFTP server. die nutzer können sich dann einfach mit ihrem client per SFTP mit dem nutzer "bilder" einloggen und haben direkt zugriff auf /home/bilder
<ppq> das ist rechtetechnisch sauber und hinreichend sicher, weil es über SSH läuft
<doc_gonzo> weil der proftpd von centos dort sein root hat
<ppq> soso, centos, nicht ubuntu? ;)
<doc_gonzo> habe zwei vm's hier :_)
<doc_gonzo> aufm mac :-D
<ppq> das wird ja immer besser
<doc_gonzo> aber es läuft
<doc_gonzo> ich bekomme nur keinen grafischen remote hin, kein vmc, kein nx, kein opennx
<doc_gonzo> ist noch überschaubar ^^
<doc_gonzo> http://picpaste.com/aGBeXVGf.jpg
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: PicPaste - aGBeXVGf.jpg (at picpaste.com)
<zerwas> Ich habe hier eine 5Ghz-Bluetooth-Tastatur, die nicht reagiert. lsusb meldet sie normal, dmesg erkennt sie auch normal, nur xev meldet nichts. Gibt es noch etwas, das ich überprüfen kann?
<_cpo_> hi
<_cpo_> jabber.de --> SSL-Verhandlung gescheitert mit pidgin. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 
<_cpo_> auch bei jabber.ccc.de gescheitert. :-)
<zerwas> _cpo_: Kann bei IPv6 auftreten. Hast du unter Konten -> Konten verwalten -> Bearbeiten -> Erweitert etwas eingestellt?
<zerwas> Dort kannst du auch auswählen "Verschlüsselung benutzen, wenn verfügbar"
<zerwas> Über Hilfe -> Debug-Fenster kannst du genauere Informationen dazu sehen, was während der Anmeldung schief läuft. (Debugfenster öffnen und dann noch einmal bei einem XMPP-Server einloggen)
<_cpo_> zerwas: nein, ich habe nichts bestimmtes eingestellt.
<_cpo_> zerwas: ok. mache ich.
<_cpo_> zerwas: nss handshake failed 
<_cpo_> zerwas:
<_cpo_> zerwas: reason: 5 description: SSL- Verhandlung gescheitert.
<_cpo_> zerwas: vielen dank. ich habe nss plugin deaktiviert und der login funktioniert wieder.:-))
<zerwas> kein Problem
<_cpo_> zerwas: doofe frage, aber was macht das nss- plugin so böses?
<basti> bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID und wollte nun das raid erstellen. bekomme jedoch die meldung: mdadm: partitiontable exists on /dev/sde1 but will be lost or  meaningless after creating array. warum habe ich eine partition vorher erstellt, wenn die eh nicht gebraucht wird? und laut wiki sollte man das ja machen, damit man später bessere möglichekeitn hat die platte zu tauschen fals defekt
<kubine> basti: Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<framager> Hallo zusammen, bin das erste Mal hie rund noch nicht so mit IRC vertraut.
<ppq> hallo
<framager> Ich benutze Ubuntu 15.04 auf einem ThinkPad T500
<framager> XChat kenn ch so noch nicht, sind meine ersten Gehversuche. Daher: Bitte um Nachsicht, wenn ich tollpatschig bin.
<ppq> kein problem, geht den meisten so, die hierher kommen
<jokrebel> framager: Kein Ding. Schilder einfach das Problem das Dich gerade quält.
<framager> Zum Glück hab ich aktuell kein Problem. Wollte einfach mal "beobachten", was sich hier so abspielt.
<jokrebel> framager: Für einfach Unterhalten gibt es extra #ubuntu-de-offtopic um den Support hier nicht zu stören ;-)
<framager> jokrebel: Bin ja schon still :-)
<jokrebel> framager: Halb so wild; wollt es nur gleich frühzeitig erwähnt haben <g>
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Ist es möglich, grafische Emojis in Ubuntu anzuzeigen? Also keine gewöhnliche Vektor-Schriftart mit schwarz-weiß-Emojis, sondern kleine bunte Bildchen, wie man es vom Smartphone gewöhnt ist.
<ppq> RedNifre, das muss schon das programm, das den text anzeigt, implementieren
<ppq> vielleicht kann man auf ebene des GUI toolkits (GTK/QT/...) was basteln sonst
<RedNifre> Hm, also müsste man es erst in Unity einbauen? Schade.
<ppq> RedNifre, um welches programm geht's dir denn konkret? vielleicht finden sich alternativen, die sowas können
<RedNifre> Das ist es ja gerade, mir geht es nicht um ein Programm, sondern um Text an sich.
<bekks> "Text an sich" gibt es nicht.
<RedNifre> Zum Beispiel würde ich die Emojis gerne im Terminal sehen, ein Script schreiben, dass sie in eine Datei einfügt, die Datei in einer IDE öffnen, Text rauskopieren und hier im Chat einfügen und in jedem Schritt das gleiche Emoji sehen.
<ppq> das geht wirklich nur mit den unicode smileys
<RedNifre> Bei Android und Mac OS ist es so weit ich weiß so, dass die Emojis systemweit grafisch dargestellt werden.
<bekks> Dann muss jedes der beteilgten Programme das unterstützen.
<RedNifre> Ich persönlich kenne jetzt nur Android-Entwicklung, da muss man nichts extra tun, um die grafischen Emojis zu sehen. Das OS macht das automatisch.
<ppq> joa, das ist hier halt nicht der fall
<ppq> aus historischen gründen, vor allem
<RedNifre> Welche denn?
<ppq> das muss man halt von grund auf konsequent einbauen in den GUI code
<ppq> sprich, die GUI toolkits
<ppq> oder X, oder so.
<RedNifre> Also mal abwarten was aus Mir und dem nächsten Unity wird, hm? :)
<ppq> in den 90ern sah man da sicher keinen grund zu ^^
<martin3> hallo linux kurs!
<ales1> und dies ist die antwort auf "hallo linux kurs"
<HARRY1> das war aber mal etwas :'(:'(:'( 
<martin3> gibt es auch einen deutschen linux-mint chat ?
<RedNifre> haha
<UserXY> Hallo, ich würde gerne Eclipse Kelper installieren. Wenn ich jetzt apt nutze installiert sich doch juno oder?
<Fuchs> UserXY: ich wuerde fuer Eclipse so oder so nicht die Paketverwaltung verwenden
<Fuchs> UserXY: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eclipse#Manuelle-Installation
<kubine> Fuchs: Title: Eclipse › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> ack, manuell ist schnell erledigt
<UserXY> warum gibt es dann die packetquellen ?
<Fuchs> *Paketquellen
<Fuchs> fuer andere Software, aber definitiv nicht eclipse 
<Fuchs> Ich kenne keine einzige Distribution, die das vernuenftig und aktuell paketisiert 
<UserXY> ok gut ich hab bis jetzt eclipse nicht verwendet und benötige es für die Uni
<UserXY> danke ich versuch es mal
<Fuchs> Sollte kein Problem sein :) 
<_moep_> das is echt nur entpacken und starten
<_moep_> problematischer ist es, wenn in irgendwelche packen (z.b. bei scala) noch andere software drin ist
<kirsten> Hallo, ich bin jetzt stolze Besitzerin eines Synology NAS. Jetzt möchte ich zwei Verzeichnisse mittels Unison synchronisieren. Leider bin ich nicht in der lage Unison auf dem NAS zu installieren (zu kompliziert). ABER: ich mounte ja das NAS-Laufwerk auf meinem Ubuntu-Rechner. Könnte ich jetzt einfach Unison nur auf meinem Ubunturechner laufen lassen und das mnt/NAS - Laufwerk angeben?
<UserXY> was ist mit "Diese Datei speichert man als /usr/local/bin/eclipse und setzt die Ausführrechte" gemeint?
<Fuchs> UserXY: Du kopierst die Datei da hin und machst ein  chmod +x   drauf. Bedenke: das ist, wenn man eclipse systemweit installiert
<bekks> kirsten: Ja, könntest Du. Du hast dann aber das Problem, dass die Übertragung sehr langsam wird.
<Fuchs> wenn Du der einzige Nutzer bist, der das brauchen wird, kannst Du das .zip auch einfach irgendwo entpacken und das einfach so starten
<UserXY> warum ist das dann systemweit. es steht doch nur das es für das einfachere starten ist?
<kirsten> ah, hm, und schnell würde es nur werden, wenn ich unison auch auf dem NAS installieren würde, gell?
<bekks> kirsten: Richtig.
<kirsten> verdammt
<Fuchs> UserXY:  dann kopiere es halt da hin und mach es ausfuehrbar, wenn Dich das gluecklicher stimmt :) 
<Fuchs> Grund dafuer ist, dass man ausfuehrbare Dateien innerhalb von $PATH  (/usr/local/bin gehoert da dazu) direkt starten kann in einem Terminal / ALT+F2 oder wo-auch-immer
<UserXY> ok danke, das ist ok da ich eh der einzige Benutzer auf dem system bin
<UserXY> Ich bekomme jetzt die Meldung wenn ich eclipse im Terminal starten will das im Script in Zeile 4 ein fehler ist. Die Datei oder das Verzeichnis wird nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> und, gibt es die Datei / das Verzeichnis?   (Gross/Kleinschreibung ist wichtig) 
<UserXY> Also ich sehe die Datei /opt/eclipse/eclipse im Dateien Explorer und im Script wird ja nach dieser Datei also /opt/eclipse/eclipse "$@" gefragt
<Fuchs> das ist ein guter Anfang. Ist diese Datei denn auch ausfuehrbar?  
<Fuchs> geht ein manuelles   /opt/eclipse/eclipse     in einer Konsole? Wenn nicht: welche Fehlermeldung? 
<UserXY> nein geht auch nicht. Die Datei wird nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> darf ich mal ein ls -l /opt/eclipse    sehen, in einem pastebin?  (also nicht hier rein kopieren) 
<UserXY> ja klar moment
<UserXY> http://pastebin.com/kWUr7wwK
<kubine> UserXY: Title: $ ls -l /opt/eclipse insgesamt 320 drwxrwsr-x 2 user user 4096 Feb 24 2014 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> wat 
<Fuchs> okay,   file  /opt/eclipse/eclipse      ebenso in einen pastebin, bitte 
<UserXY> http://pastebin.com/HjVRQVic
<kubine> UserXY: Title: /opt/eclipse/eclipse /opt/eclipse/eclipse: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> uname -m    bitte 
<Fuchs> vermutlich hast Du ein 64 Bit System und hast Dir das 32 Bit Eclipse runtergeladen 
<Fuchs> das wuerdest Du dann korrigieren wollen :) 
<Fuchs> (das bekaeme man schon zum Laufen, aber das will man eigentlich nicht) 
<UserXY> oh ok. Dann ändere ich das 
<UserXY> dafür einfach mit root rechten den eclipse ordner löschen und neu runterladen oder?
<Fuchs> UserXY: vorher bitte mit   uname -m   pruefen 
<Fuchs> wenn das x86_64  sagt, dann ist dem so 
<Fuchs> UserXY: korrekt :) 
<_moep_> UserXY: ja - du kannst es aber auch als user einfach ins homedir kippen
<UserXY> ok danke jetzt habe ich nur noch die falsche JVM drauf
<Fuchs> das laesst sich auch korrigieren, und fuer eclipse willst Du eh ein JDK, man will ja code auch noch kompilieren
<UserXY> ja klar ich hatte aber noch das falsche JDK installiert und somit auch die falsche JVM
<UserXY> Danke für die Hilfe 
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache. Viel Spass mit Eclipse 
<UserXY> ja bis jetzt hatte ich Netbeans verwendet aber das CodeCover tool der Uni gibt es nur für eclipse
<Fuchs> In meinen Augen ist Eclipse aus IntelliJ, Netbeans und Eclipse die am wenigsten scheussliche Variante
<Fuchs> von daher: passt schon
<bekks> Wobei Eclipse unter Linux ja schon grauslig anzusehen ist ;)
<Fuchs> bekks: SWT und GTK, 
<Fuchs> das ist halt die Kombination von Pest und Cholera 
<bekks> ack
<Fuchs> das Aussehen bekommt man noch schoen, das Verhalten leider nicht
<Fuchs> die sollten halt einfach mal eine Qt Anbindung fuer SWT schreiben, das waere dann sogar plattformunabhaengig. Nun gut. Ist OT 
<doc_gonzo> Abend! ich habe mir einen ubuntu 10.04 tls VPS server geholt und suche nach einer Anleitung, welche  mir gnome oder sonst eine Visualisierung ermöglicht
<doc_gonzo> bei den VPS kommt es öfters zu Problemen mit VNC, X11 oder NX. Bevor ich mir alles schön einstelle, möchte ich als erstes sehen, ob die Grafik klappt
<bekks> 10.04? Das Ding ist de facto seit April EOL.
<doc_gonzo> ist auch nur zum testen
<bekks> Ist trotzdem EOL.
<doc_gonzo> also ohne jetzt auf iptables etc. einzugehen, als erstes X11 installieren und dann gnome? auf wiki finde ich jetzt nichts zusammenhängendes
<bekks> 10.04 ist EOL.
<doc_gonzo> eine Woche ;-)
<sash_> doc_gonzo: 1. Was bekks sagt. 10.04 wird nicht mehr unterstützt und jeder VPS-Anbieter, der das noch anbietet, hat sie nicht mehr alle.
<bekks> Und wenn es eine Stunde wäre... das Ding ist tot.
<sash_> doc_gonzo: 2. Man will keine grafischen Oberflächen auf Servern installieren, es gibt ssh und das reicht vollkommen aus.
<sash_> doc_gonzo: 3. Wenn man sich auf der Shell nicht zurechtfindet, übt man erst mal im heimischen Netz und nicht auf Servern, die im Internet erreichbar sind.
<sash_> Es mag selten(st) (halb)valide Gründe für grafischen Kram auf Servern geben, aber dann auch eher in lokalen Netzwerken, weil beispielsweise Storage-Verwaltung einfacher sein kann, aber das ist ein etwas anderes Thema.
<bekks> Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-06
<BlackMage> Jeder start Befehl sagt mir "Verbindung zu Upstart nicht möglich: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt"
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau?
<BlackMage> Das neueste,  seit dem Upgrade
<k1l_> also 15.04?
<BlackMage> Jap
<k1l_> *alles aus der nase zieh*
<k1l_> ja dann schau mal in die news zu 15.04 und merke, dass es jetzt systemd nutzt ;p
<BlackMage> Oh
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<kubine> k1l_: Title: VividVervet/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<BlackMage> Und wie stoppt man bei systemd Dienste? 
<leszek> BlackMage: systemctl stop <Dienstname>
<leszek> BlackMage: achja sudo davor nicht vergessen
<leszek> brauchst für systemdienste sudo rechte
<BlackMage> Und wie heißt der Anmeldemanager in 15.04? 
<leszek> BlackMage: sddm
<leszek> oder lightdm
<leszek> je nachdem was für nen desktop du hast
<leszek> kubuntu = sddm , ubuntu = lightdm
<leszek> xubuntu/lubuntu = lightdm 
<KlaWa> Grafikkartenproblem mit Ubuntu 15.04 - Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H - i5-4460CPU. Onboardgrafik löst nur bis 1680x1050 auf. Fehlen da Treiber??
<ppq> KlaWa, was für ein monitor und wie ist der angeschlossen?
<ppq> KlaWa, generell klingt das eher nach EDID problemen, da wäre dann eine modeline die lösung
<ppq> !xrandr > KlaWa 
<kubine> KlaWa: Informationen zu XrandR finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XrandR
<mnass> moin, wo kann man im System sehen wo und wann ein dist-upgrade durchgeführt wurde?
<koegs> mnass: /var/log/apt
<mnass> dacht ich mir aber ich finde da nix - hab gestern oder vorgestern eins durchgeführt - das system zeigt mir aber weiterhin 14.10 an
<LetoThe2nd> mnass: dist-upgrade != release-upgrade
<mnass> dachte - vielleicht hatte ich 14.10 gar nicht sondern 14.04 - und wollte das jetzt checken
<koegs> LetoThe2nd*
<k1l_> was hast du durchgeführt?
<k1l_> also welchen befehl genau?
<mnass> Über die grafische Oberfläche - also den updater
<mnass> keine Ahnung was der nutzt
<k1l_> was sagt "lsb_release -d"?
<mnass> 14.10
<k1l_> ok, was sagt "uname -a"?
<mnass> 3.16.0-37-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 29 20:36:05 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> sieht für mich nach einem 14.10 aus :)
<k1l_> kannst dich ja mal in /var/log/dist-upgrade umgucken
<mnass> hmm - also dann muss was bei dem Upgrade schief gegangen sein oder ich hatte 14.10 gar nicht
<k1l_> also wenn der GUI updater dir keinen fehler gezeigt hat und abgebrochen hat, dann hast du gestern von 14.04 auf 14.10 aktualisiert
<mnass> MarkInstall unity-settings-daemon [ i386 ] < 14.04.0+14.04.20140606-0ubuntu2 -> 14.04.0+14.10.20141014-0ubuntu1.1
<mnass> sieht ganz danach aus
<mnass> Ich hätte schwören können ..... egal
<mnass> also noch mal mit dem dist-upgrade .... apt-get dist-upgrade <- macht das auch nen release upgrade?
<dadrc> nein, dafür gibt es `do-release-upgrade`
<mnass> ah k
<k1l_> bei ubuntu macht man mit apt keine versions updates.
<mnass> thx
<mnass> Kann mir jemand erklären ob und wenn ja wann ich einen Vorteil davon habe auf Ubuntu 64bit zu wechseln? Nutze zur Zeit 32bit mit PAE ...?
<mnass> Kumpel meinte das ist besser so ...
<koegs> einen spürbaren vorteil wirst du als 08/15-Nutzer nicht merken, es gibt aber keinen Grund bei einer Neuinstallation bei 32bit zu bleiben
<mnass> Sagen wir der hat mir vor etwa 2 Jahren das so installiert - mit der Idee 32bit sei letztlich besser
<koegs> das wiederum ist schwachsinn
<mnass> das denke ich mir halt
<mnass> Ich mein ich mach jetzt eh nen upgrade - kein Bock auf Neuinstallation ... aber wenn ...
<dadrc> Wenn deine Hardware 64 Bit kann, spricht seit einiger Zeit wirklich nichts mehr dagegen, das auch zu nutzen
<mnass> Also dass es teilweise Anwendungen nicht für 64bit gibt gilt glaube ich auch so langsam nicht mehr oder?
<mnass> hör da eher mal dass die 32bit linie eingestellt wurde
<dadrc> Selbst wenn, alle Ubuntus sind multiarch-fähig
<mnass> War auch eher nen Problem von einigen Leuten auf Windows
<mnass> So ich starte mal neu
<zerwas> Größtes Problem für Desktopnutzer war wohl vor einigen Jahren das fehlende 64-Bit-Flash. Aber das ist längst Geschichte.
<MightyBroccoli> Selbst wenn Anwendungen an sich 64 bit nicht unterstützen könnten moderne OS das auch intern mit 32 bit laufen lassen daher
<LinuxFan> habe arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc -v , installiert wenn ich das helloworld.c compilen möchte findet er kein #include<stdio.h>
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: "installiert", in welcher form? bzw. von wo her?
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: ?
<LetoThe2nd> na wird schon nicht so wichtig sein dann. </feierabend>
<kirsten> Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage, die Euch vielleicht ein wenig bescheuert vorkommt, ist für mich aber von einer gewissen Wichtigkeit: Welche Rechtevergabe findet ihr besser für ein NAS, auf das nur ihr vom Ubunturechner aus zugreifen wollt?: rwxrwxrwx  oder  rw-r--r-- oder  rwxr-xr-x oder rwxr-xr-x (ich habe den entsprechenden WIKI-Eintrag schon gelesen, weiss aber nicht so recht weiter... :(
<kirsten> achso, und es geht um persönliche Daten (Fotos, Texte) nicht um Systemdaten
<ppq> worüber gibst du die dateien denn frei übers netzwerk? SMB zb. hat ja eine eigene rechteverwaltung
<kirsten> oh, weiss ich nicht so genau, ich glaube ssh, und smb(?)
<kirsten> und ntfs (habe ich aber noch nicht eingerichtet bekommen)
<ppq> zu deiner frage: ausführrechte (x) sind generell ja nicht nötig, wenn da nur nutzdaten drauf liegen und du keine prorgamme davon startest.
<ppq> NFS meinst du?
<kirsten> ja, NFS, nicht NSA oder so ;)
<ppq> für SSH kommts dann drauf an, wer der besitzer der dateien ist. wenn das der user ist, als der du dich einloggst, sind ja sowieso nur die besitzer-rechte von interessa, da macht lesender und schreibender zugriff sicherlich sinn ;)
<kirsten> naja, rwxrwxrwx  wäre aber am unkompliziertesten, denn selbst wenn man mal eine ausführbareDatei dabei hätte, müsste man sich nicht extra darum kümmern
<kirsten> ich logge mich immer als Kirsten ein, habe mich aber auch schon mal als root eingeloggt, ich glaube, dass macht auf der NAS Synology aber keinen großen unterschied, weil Kirsten auch Admin ist
<kirsten> ppq, hat es Dich vom Hocker gehaun?
<ppq> nö, bin noch da. aber eine konkrete frage hab ich irgendwie noch nicht mitgekriegt
<ppq> also, abgesehen davon, dass es wahrscheinlich egal ist wie du die rechte setzt, solange alles funktioniert und die authentifizierung sicher ist.
<kirsten> ok, es ist also kein Fehler, alles auf rwxrwxrwx zu setzen?
<kirsten> also, ich beantworte mir diese Frage mal mit "ja" - und dann hätte ich noch die Anschlussfrage, was ich ins Terminal tippen muss, damit in meinem Ordner Datenplatte alle Dateien (auch die in Unterordnern) auch rwxrwxrwx  bekommen ?
<Frickelpit> kirsten: wenn du chmod nutzt, dann -R für rekursiv
<kirsten> also "Datenplatte chmod -R"
<Frickelpit> kirsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: chmod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> bin schon dabei zu lesen...
<k1l_> aber aufpassen mit -R. wenn du das zu hoch im system machst kannste dein system irreparabel zerschiessen.
<kirsten> ähm, das verstehe ich nicht (zu hoch im System), ich wollte jetzt einfach "find /Datenplatte/ -type f -exec chmod 744 {} + eingeben#
<k1l_> ja wenn du dein / oder /etc oder /mnt halt mit chmod umnietest, dann wird das nix mehr
<k1l_> kirsten: warum find?
<Frickelpit> -type f
<Frickelpit> nur files
<kirsten> "Da Dateien und Ordner andere Rechte benötigen, kann man hier nicht mit einem Befehl arbeiten, aber find hilft hier:"
<Frickelpit> kirsten: so ganz schlau bin ich aus deinem vorhaben noch nicht geworden. was möchtest du genau erreichen damit?
<kirsten> (ich versteh allerdings auch nicht, dass Dateinen und Ordner unterschiedliche Rechte benötigen)
<k1l_> achso, das steht am ende vom chmod artikel damit setzt man unterschiedliche rechte bei files und directories
<kirsten> naja, ich möchte , dass alle Dateien und Ordner in meinem Ordner Datenplatte  rwxrwxrwx bekommen
<Frickelpit> weil?
<k1l_> was aber 777 ist.
<k1l_> aber irgenwie scheint mir dein vorhabne noch nicht so richtig durchdacht zu sein.
<kirsten> jetzt sind die aus irgendeinem Grund teilweise unterschiedlich und Unison meckert beim synchronisieren
<Frickelpit> wir kommen der sache näher ;)
<kirsten> :)
<Frickelpit> kirsten: am besten du erklärst einfach mal, was du eigentlich machen möchtest.
<kirsten> also dachte ich mir, mache ich einfach alles auf rwxrwxrwx bzw 777
<kirsten> also, ich habe ein NAS und ich möchte meine Daten vom Laptop und vom Desktop darauf synchronisieren
<kirsten> ich finde Unison dafür ganz gut, weil ich das Programm schon lange benutze und es mir immer mitteilt, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt, diser CloudStation von Synologie traue ich nicht über den Weg und own Cloud ist glaube ich auch nicht das richtige für mich
<kirsten> Und aus irgendeinem Grund hat z.B. das Foto Kochmützen.jpg  r-xr-xr-x   auf dem NAS aber rwxrwxrwx also dachte ich mir mach ich alles auf rwxrwxrwx, damit Unison nicht mehr meckert...
<Robert_Zenz> kirsten, "...also dachte ich mir mach ich alles auf rwxrwxrwx..." so fangen Katastrophen an.
<kirsten> naja, ich dachte mir ja auch, ich frag mal vorsichtshalber nach :)
<Robert_Zenz> kirsten, Nein, das ist keine Alternative. Das fuehrt nur zu Spasz. Auf was fuer einem Dateisystem liegen die Daten?
<kirsten> auf meinem Ubuntu 14.04 (ich glaube das ist ext 3 oder 4 ) was auf dem Synology NAS läuft, weiß ich nicht so genau
<Frickelpit> vermutlich auch ein ext
<Robert_Zenz> kirsten, Kontrollier was am Synology laeuft. Und die Bilder sollten gar nicht ausfuehrbar sein.
<Frickelpit> kirsten: wenn die daten auf dem NAS liegen, warum dann beide Rechner mit unison synchronisieren?
<kirsten> naja, wenn ich mal woanders mit meinem Laaptop arbeite...
<kirsten> "Die wichtigste Neuerung (beim Synology NAS)  ist aber ein vollständig neues Dateisystem, das schneller und effizienter arbeiten soll. Dieses Format für die Volumes, Hybrid RAID genannt, stammt von Synology selbst, basiert aber auf Linux-Standards und verschwendet im Vergleich zu klassischen RAIDs weniger Speicherplatz für die Paritätsdaten
<DreamThief> hm
<DreamThief> aber auf nem jpeg rx gesetzt ...
<DreamThief> also ob ein jpeg executable sei, wenn man mal von nem regulären jpeg ausgeht. aber wieso nicht writable?
<kirsten> ja, deshalb wollte ich ja alles ändern. Das Bild stammt noch aus der Windows-Zeit, vielleicht liegt das daran
<DreamThief> mal davon abgesehen: 777 auf jegliche art von files, das sollte man tunlichst nicht blind tun
<kirsten> naja, ich dachte mir, weil es ja meine persönlichen Daten sind, auf die ja eigentlich nur ich zugreife
<DreamThief> pass auf ...
<DreamThief> es gibt drei arten von rechten
<kirsten> ok
<DreamThief> lese, schreiben, ausführen
<DreamThief> numerisch abgebildet in 4,2,1
<DreamThief> wenn man alle drei rechte auf eine datei anwendet, zählt man die numerischen werte zusammen
<kirsten> ja, ich dachte ja auch schon an 644
<DreamThief> von mir aus halt auch 664
<DreamThief> aber man solle wirklich nur dann eine datei als ausfürbar markieren, wenn sie wirklich und ganz sicher ausführbaren programmcode enthält
<DreamThief> im übrigen
<Robert_Zenz> 640 fuer die Sicherheitsbegeisterten. ^^
<DreamThief> auch ORDNER können ein executable recht haben
<DreamThief> das macht bei denen aber was anderes
<kirsten> das Problem ist ja, das ich meine gesamte Datenplatte (1,5TB) einheitlich haben will, 
<kirsten> und da kann ich mir unmöglich jede Datei einzeln anschauen, verstehst?
<Robert_Zenz> kirsten, kann man rekursiv machen. ^^
<DreamThief> nun, dann setz doch erst mal pauschal alle dateien auf 664
<kirsten> ja, soweit waren wir ja schon :)
<kirsten> ah!
<DreamThief> weil auf meinen datenpartitionen liegen im seltensten fall irgendwelche executables
<DreamThief> maximal im downloads ordner
<DreamThief> man muss halt etwas zielen.
<kirsten> also "find /Datenplatte/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} +"?
<Robert_Zenz> Es gine auch mit chmod -R u=Xwr,g=Xrw,o=Xr deinordner, Das grosze X bedeutet das executable nur auf Ordner gesetzt wird.
<Robert_Zenz> Bei sowas abber immer vor an einem test ordner ueben!
<DreamThief> da hat Robert_Zenz recht.
<kirsten> hm, ok, dann probiere ich es mal mit nem sehr alten Ordner...
<DreamThief> mal davon abgesehen, und das geht jetzt evtl bissl weit, schlage ich das thema dateisystemberechtigungen auf meinen datenpartitionen meist einmal komplett mit ACLs tot
<MightyBroccoli> @kirsten also das Dateisystem von Synology NAS Geräten bei der Einstellung hybrid Raid ist auf der Gui der NAS zu finden unter Speicher-Manager> Volume > Dateisystem und dann das was dort hinter steht 
<DreamThief> genau so, wie ich per ACLs die rechte im webroot meiner webserver regle
<DreamThief> das ist so herrlich
<kirsten> ah , danke : ext 4 !
<MightyBroccoli> np
<DreamThief> so...
<DreamThief> jetzt bleibt noch die frage, warum du eigentlich die files zwischen lokaler platte und nas synchronisierst :D
<DreamThief> macht dein NAS quasi für dich "backup to disk"?
<kirsten>  ich hatte mir das quasi als zusätzöliches Backup gedacht
<kirsten> zusätzliches
<DreamThief> ich würd an mein NAS ne externe usb platte kloppen und das NAS sich selbst darauf backuppen lassen und würde meine nutzdaten direkt aufs NAS legen.
<MightyBroccoli> @kirsten was für ein system verwendest du den auf deinem laptop. Sonst könntest du das einfach über smb lösen
<DreamThief> und mir die daten direkt vom NAS mounten
<DreamThief> und...
<DreamThief> komm mir jetzt nicht mit smb zwischen zwei linux / unix systemen ;-)
<DreamThief> bzw
<DreamThief> CIFS, nicht smb ;-)
<kirsten> ich habe auf dem einem Laptop 14.04 und auf dem anderen 12.04 (wird aber bals 14.04)
<MightyBroccoli> xD is ja nicht so das smb auf cifs basiert aber ich versteh schon :D 
<DreamThief> nein...
<DreamThief> CIFS basiert auf smb
<MightyBroccoli> tatsächlich... schau an wieder was gelernt :)
<kirsten> und erstmal muss ich definitiv meine Daten vom Desktop mit dem NAS synchronisieren, weil ich halt schon auf beiden Geräten gearbeitet habe..., deshalb machen wir das Ganze ja
<kirsten> so, wie genau gebe ich den Ordner bei chmod -R u=Xwr,g=Xrw,o=Xr an? muss das ganze Verzeichnis dahinter stehen?
<Frickelpit> kirsten: du solltest dein vorhaben nochmal mit den tipps von DreamThief überdenken
<kirsten> das Kind ist ja aber schon in den Brunnen gefallen...
<Frickelpit> unison wäre gut, um deine beiden rechner zu synchronisieren, ohne NAS dabei.
<Frickelpit> nutzdaten aufs NAS und dann jeweils am rechner mounten klingt jedenfalls einfacher und bequemer als so ein geraffel
<DreamThief> eben
<MightyBroccoli> also chmod ist eigentlich ziemlich simpel den Befehl den du dort schon hast und dann dahinter den Ordnerpfad
<kirsten> ja, aber unison meckert ja, weil unterschiedliche Rechte vergeben sind, deshalb wollte ich ja alle einhaltlich haben/machen
<MightyBroccoli> einfach einmal alles in einen Ordner kopieren möglichst mit Backup und dann mit chmod rüber
<MightyBroccoli> <holzhammer-methode>
<DreamThief> und ich habe gelernt, dass webDAV auch ganz nett ist für dateizugriffe ;-)
<Frickelpit> kirsten: ich nehme an, dass beide rechner die gleichen nutzdaten haben, nur mit unterschiedlichen bearbeitungsständen?
<kirsten> also Nutzerdaten: ja, was meinst Du mit bearbeitungsständen?
<DreamThief> danke für die Unterstützung, Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> DreamThief: np
<kirsten> ah, verstanden, ja
<Frickelpit> kirsten: dann richte dein NAS so ein, dass die nutzdaten _sinnvoll_ dort abgelegt sind
<kirsten> so, mein Test mit dem alten Ordner hat geklappt, ich werde jetzt chmod -R u=Xwr,g=Xrw,o=Xr /media/Datenplatte über den den Datenordner "bügeln"...
<MightyBroccoli> behalte nur zur sicherheit ein backup nebenbei das du nach dem erfolgreichen testen dann hoffentlich löschen kannst 
<kirsten> " _sinnvoll_"  - Naja, einen Ordner "meine Daten" und dann Unterordner "meine Foto", meine Texte usw...
<kirsten> scheisse:chmod: Beim Setzen der Zugriffsrechte für »/media/Datenplatte/Schule/NaWi/Material/2.Stunde/orig_hotpots/zeitlich.jmt“: Vorgang nicht zulässig
<Frickelpit> kirsten: du hast mehrere möglichkeiten. entweder erst beide rechner ohne NAS mit unison syncen, dann die nutzdaten aufs NAS packen und im anschluss vom NAS auf die beiden rechner mounten bei bedarf oder du arbeitest mit rsync von den rechnern direkt aufs NAS.
<kirsten> kann es sein, dass ich noch eine sudo davor setzen muss?
<MightyBroccoli> bei einem wechseldatenmedium könntest du es mit sudo probieren 
<kirsten> naja, es ist eine zusätzlich eingebaute Festplatte
<kirsten> ich probiere es noch mal mit sudo
<Frickelpit> files gone in 3…2…1 *scnr*
<kirsten> Drückt mir mal die Daumen, denn wenn ich sudo eintippe, fühle ich mich immer ein wenig unwohl..
<MightyBroccoli> ich hoffe das sie meinen rat mit dem backup wahrgenommen hat 
<kirsten> ja
<Frickelpit> kirsten: kleiner tipp. wenn du dir nicht sicher bist bei dem, was du tust, ist ein sudo denkbar ungünstig.
<kirsten> dann ist sudo einfach nicht für mich gemacht ;)
<MightyBroccoli> @frickelpit wahre worte
<kirsten> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory  -  hat das was zu sagen?
<Frickelpit> MightyBroccoli: lass den quark mit @, wir sind hier nicht auf twitter :D
<kirsten> ok, es scheint zu laufen :) :) :)
<MightyBroccoli> kirsten: super so muss das
<MightyBroccoli> *hust* besser so @Frickelpit :D 
<k1l_> kirsten: welches ubuntu?
<kirsten> 14.04
<k1l_> kirsten: hast du da voll aktualisiert?
<kirsten> so, super, hat alles geklappt, danke schon mal
<kirsten> ja, ich bin aber auch am überlegen, mint oder mate auf dem Desktoprechner neu zu installieren...
<kirsten> so, ich soll schon seit 2 Stunden bei ner Freundin sein... Tschüüüß und vielen Dank noch mal
<DreamThief> :-S
<dreamon> nach Bereitschaft bekomme ich bei Xubuntu nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Einmal hatte ich sogar einen Login Screen, in den konnte ich aber nichts eingeben, oder anklicken. Ich hörte aber den Sound noch spielen. 
<dreamon> 15.04 → Der Bug scheint es nicht zu sein. → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Bug #1303736 “[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by...” : Bugs : xfce4-power-manager package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mrkramps> hast du's mal ohne light-locker versucht?
<dreamon> mrkramps, Wenn ich Energieeinstellungen → Sicherheit → da einen Haken setze.. mist wie hies es da doch gleich.. dann gehts.. moment ich schau nochmal nach
<mrkramps> also funktioniert es nur _mit_ light-locker
<dreamon> Bildschrim sperren, wenn das System in den Energiesparmodus versetzt wird. Ist da der Haken weg, dann geht es.
<dreamon> Aber dann fehlt die Passwortabfrage
<mrkramps> ah, also dann funktioniert es eben doch nur _ohne_ light-locker
<mrkramps> und das ist im moment nichts ungewöhnliches
<dreamon> Warum ist das bei jedem DE anderst.. Warum baut da jeder sein eigenes Ding?
<mrkramps> was weiß ich … nimmste halt ein anderes werkzeug
<dreamon> Ich wollte von dem anderen Zeug weg. ;) ich will nur einen Panelleiste wo ich die wichtigsten Dinge habe. Aber ständig ärger ich mich rum. XFCE lief gut. Und jetzt wo ich fertig bin sowas.
<mrkramps> bist doch drüben bei denen im channel … jammer da rum
<mrkramps> die können noch was dran tun .)
<dreamon> mrkramps, ne, ich soll einen Bugreport machen.
<koegs> einfach nicht light-locker sondern xscreensaver nutzen,  mach ich hier auch so
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-07
<BenLue> moins
<BenLue> Ich habe Proble mit meinem Bind9 Server (DNSSEC). Er läuft soweit! irgendwie will er meine Zone nicht richtig laden: zone localhost/IN: localhost/MX 'mail.s3root.net' (out of zone) has no addresses records (A or AAAA)
<BenLue> meine Zone pri.s3root.net: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11004273/
<kubine> BenLue: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<BenLue> Versucht habe ich schon so einige Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, aber immer der selbe Fehler :/ Warum meckert bind9 mit xyz has no A Record? Es ist doch nen A Record vorhanden! Siehe Zeile 17
<bazZzti> moin
<bazZzti> wie mounte ich mir ein windows netzlaufwerk ein unter ubuntu 14? 
<dadrc> bazZzti: dauerhaft?
<bazZzti> wäre gut ja
<bazZzti> hätte jetzt mit smbfs angefangen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Eintrag-in-etc-fstab ←
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bazZzti> ich hatte das gefunden
<bazZzti> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Samba_Client_smbfs
<kubine> bazZzti: Title: Samba Client smbfs › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bazZzti> ah ok dann bin ich ja auf dem richtigen weg.
<dadrc> ja, würd ich auch sagen
<dadrc> Da sind noch mal alle Details, die du brauchst.
<bazZzti> danke euch...
<bazZzti> ist smb4k so ähnlich wie smbfs?
<nagetier> Bei einem release-upgrade sollten nicht nur die eingefügten ppa entfernt, auch das System zuvor wieder downgradet werden.. sehe ich das richtig? Im Speziellen denke ich da gerade an ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backportts
<k1l_> mit ppa-purge wird das ppa ja entfernt und die pakete auch.
<nagetier> k1l_: und die Originalen wieder hergestellt?
<k1l_> ja
<nagetier> Ja, ok.. Frage ist beantwortet, danke
<nagetier> *backports
<k1l_> und das ppa heisst backports. das hat mit den officziellen ubuntu backports nix zu tun
<nagetier> k1l_: wäre aber das selbe vorgehen, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports müsste entfernt, und das System, in dem Fall 15.04, auf seine aktuellen Pakete ohne PPAs gesetzt werden, und dann erst das release-upgrade durchgeführt werden?
<k1l_> nagetier: das ist einfach ein ppa. das hat mit backports nix zu tun. ich kann das auch "beste pakete von welt PPA" nennen. nutze einfach ppa-purge und der entfernt die ppa-pakete und tauscht die wieder gegen die orginalen aus und entfernt das ppa aus der liste
<nagetier> dann ist die Namensgebung etwas irreführend
<k1l_> ja. da ist aber der ppa betreuer für zuständig. das ist und bleibt jedenfalls ein ppa.
<nagetier> ok
<zerwas> Perzeus: (Frage war: <Perzeus> weiss jemand warum der intenso stick kein) Hatte mit einem Intenso gestern das gleiche Problem. Habe einen anderen Stick benutzt.
<zerwas> *<Perzeus> weiss jemand warum der intenso stick kein ubuntu stick werden will
<Perzeus> weiss jemand warum mein intenso stick kein usb ubuntu stick werden will 
<nagetier> der Stick war wirklich vollständig leer, kein alter MBR vorhanden? Hier half es ab und an die ersten 512b zu überschreiben.
<Perzeus> nagetier ja
<Perzeus> beim bootloader kopieren mit gksudo ist er abgeschmiert
<k1l_> welcher befehl genau?
<Perzeus> gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<k1l_> nimm mal einfach dd
<Perzeus> moment
<Perzeus> geh mal probieren bin afk 
<k1l_> Perzeus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd#Live-USB-Stick-erstellen
<kubine> k1l_: Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LinuxFan> habe g++-4.4-arm-linux-gnueabi installiert auf ubuntu 12.04 wenn ich was linken möchte kommt diese ( cannot find -lstdc++ ) das arm-linux-gnueabi gcc funktioniert  
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: installiert, woher? und wie?
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: nachdem du ja gestern auf rückfragen nicht geantwortet hast...
<LinuxFan> <LetoThe2nd>http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/01/16/installing-emdebian-arm-cross-toolchain-in-debian/
<kubine> LinuxFan: Title: Installing Emdebian ARM Cross Toolchain in Debian (at www.cnx-software.com)
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: uargh
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: schau dass du den kack wieder loswirst
<LinuxFan> <LetoThe2nd>warom??
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: eine generische arm-linux-gnueabihf toolchain ist seit 11.10 in den offiziellen repos wenn ich mich recht erinnere, und wenn du was topmodernes brauchst gibts linaro
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: also gibts keinen grund sich mit ner wahrscheinlich fies verkonfigurierten uralttoolchain zu beschäftigen
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: mach z.b. einfach mal "apt-cache search gnueabi"
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: und wie der titel schon so schön sagt, ne toolchain die für debian squeezy gedacht ist... das schreit förmlich nach ärger
<LinuxFan> <LetoThe2nd>ich habe es erstmal so versucht in virtualbox ,, und was bedeutet dieser fehler -lstdc++ wie  kann man das beheben
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: keine ahnung, betrachte ich auch nicht als relevant. ich werde keine zeit in support für software versenken, die veraltet ist und nicht bestimmungsgemäss verwendet wird.
<LetoThe2nd> LinuxFan: die toolchains aus dem repo sind ok, und die von linaro auch. ich benutze beide täglich.
<geser> LinuxFan: der Linker kann eine passende libstdc++.so nicht finden
<LinuxFan> <geser> danke
<LinuxFan> <geser> ich habe es gefunnden libstdc++.so.6
<kerstin> Hallo, ich versuche mit sudo chmod -R u=Xwr,g=Xrw,o=Xr /media/Datenplatte die Rechte von Dateien in rwxrwxr-x umzuwandeln. Leider habe ich einige Dateien, mit denen das einfach nicht klappt, die sind dann weiterhin rwxrwxr-x 
<kerstin> Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte, und wie ich das ändern könnte??
<kerstin> ups, sorry es soll heißen: die Dateien sind dann weiterhin rw-rw-r--
<kerstin> Also noch mal ganz genau und langsam: ich versuche mit sudo chmod -R u=Xwr,g=Xrw,o=Xr /media/Datenplatte die Rechte von Dateien in rwxrwxr-x umzuwandeln. Leider habe ich einige Dateien, mit denen das einfach nicht klappt, die sind dann weiterhin  rw-rw-r-- Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte, und wie ich das ändern könnte??
<nagetier> kerstin, dreh mal u=Xwr nach u=Xrw .. oder hatte das einen Sinn? Ich arbeite da eher im oktal-modus
<kerstin> ok, ich probiers mal aus
<nagetier> warum so allerdings einige gestzt wurden, und andere nicht, erschließt sich mir gerade nicht
<kerstin> mir leider auch nicht :(
<nagetier> kerstin, hast du denn auf besagte datein vollen zugriff?
<nagetier> ich gehe mal davon aus
<kerstin> ja
<nagetier> hm.. kirsten, damit bin ich leider schon raus.. wird sich hier aber schon eine lösung finden
<kerstin> ich probiere es gerade mit sudo chmod -R u=Xrw,g=Xrw,o=Xr /media/Datenplatte
<kerstin> vielleicht war es ja nur ein Tippfeher
<kerstin> Tippfehler;)
<nagetier> kerstin, :) chmod kennt auch -v , sagt das evtl etwas brauchbares?
<kerstin> ich bin leider nicht so schnell, sekunde
<nagetier> kerstin, um welches dateisystem geht es denn?
<kerstin> Ubuntu 14.04 ich glaube da wird ext 3 (oder4?) verwendet
<nagetier> kerstin, mount sagt es dir
<Rochvellon> ext4, wenn du es nicht geändert hast
<kerstin> ah, ich gehe ja mit der Zeit also ext 4
<nagetier> kerstin, würde mal gucken wie sich kopien der dateien in einem anderen verzeichnis verhalten.. also einfach eines zum testen anlegen, chmod 777 geben, und dort testen
<kerstin> das habe ich bereits, hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Es war kein Tippfehler sudo chmod -R u=Xrw,g=Xrw,o=Xr /media/Datenplatte hat nichts gebracht 
<kerstin> Die Dateien wollen irgendwie nicht geändert werden
<raSAM> Was steht in deiner fstab kerstin?
<raSAM> Vllt mal explizit als rwx mounten kerstin 
<kerstin> in der fstab steht  /media/Datenplatte    ext3    defaults        0       2
<geser> sicher, dass X das bewirkt, was erzielt werden soll? execute/search only  if  the file is a directory or already has execute permission for some user (X)
<geser> wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann macht X gar nichts bei Dateien, die überhaupt kein x gesetzt haben
<kerstin> hm, ok, aber was könnte denn dann eingeben, am Ende soll ja rwxrwxr-x rauskommen
<nagetier> kerstin, chmod 775
<kerstin> also erst chmod 775 -R /media/Datenplatte und dann  sudo chmod -R u=Xrw,g=Xrw,o=Xr /media/Datenplatte ?
<geser> was sollte das zweite chmod bewirken, was das erste noch nicht gemacht hat
<geser> das erste chmod sollte reichen
<nagetier> und sudo sollte man ggf. weg lassen
<kerstin> habe ich beim ersten mal ja auch weggelassen :)
<nagetier> :)
<kerstin> verdammt , leider muss ich jetzt nur Mathenachhilfe, ich schau heute Abend wieder rein, vielleicht ist dann ja noch jemand von Euch da :)
<nagetier> aber doch nicht wegen dem 775 ;)
<vitus> apropos chmod, chmod -r 600 setzt die rechte für alle unterordner und dateien darin, chmod -r 700 setzt auch die rechte, macht dateien aber ausführbar, ich will die unterordner auf 700 und und die dateien darin auf 600, hmm, wie mach ich das?
<bunyip> vitus: find /ordner -type d -exec chmod 700 {} \;  und  find /ordner -type f -exec chmod 600 {} \;
<vitus> alter schalter, dachte nicht, dass das in ein wissenschftliches studium ausartet
<vitus> bunyip
<ThreeM> das is doch rescht einfach
<vitus> da mach ich lieber chmod 700 1 2 3 
<ThreeM> find /ordner sucht halt den entsprechenden ordner und übergibt den typ -d (directory) an chmod
<ThreeM> und das selbe mit filetype -f (file)
<musca> vitus:  wegen 3 Verzeichnissen stellst Du hier Fragen nach rekursiven Lösungen?
<vitus> musca: sicher, habe mich geärgert, dass ich die verzeichnisse zu fuss mit den rechten versehen musste, sehe ja jetzt, das das "einfacher" geht, lieber wäre mir für xhmod ein schalter, der sich nur auf verzeichnisse bezieht
<vitus> -x+c
<musca> Die Antwort von bunyip ist sogar noch einfacher als der Vorschlag aus der offiziellen Doku:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#Recursive_chmod_with_-R_and_sudo
<kubine> musca: Title: FilePermissions - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ThreeM> man kann die verzeichnisse und dateien auch mit dem dateimaneger deiner wahl ändern.
<ThreeM> issn bisschen klicken ;)
<imox> ich verscuh gerade nen openVPN server aufzsetzen. Aber irgendwie steht in jeder Anleitung das ich das ca etc…. auf den client übertragen muss. geht zwar aber fidne das irgendwie blöd. ich hätte das gerne einfachso, dasss man in ubuntu ne neue VPN verbindung einrichten kann und dann gehts
<musca> "Weil einfach einfach einfach ist."
<mewo> Hallo, habe da ein kleines Problem. Und zwar habe ich mein Chromium geupdatet und seit dem update ist das ganze Programm kleiner geworden. Also nicht nur der Zoom auf die Seite sondern auch die ganzen Buttons(Aktualisieren, Zurück, Ghostery, usw..) weiß vlt jemand wie ich das wieder umstellen kann? besten Dank
<zerwas> mewo: Ich erinnere mich an die Parameter --high-dpi-support=1 und --force-device-scale-factor=1, die du an Chromium ranhängen kannst, damit verändert sich die Größe der Bedienelemente
<zerwas> mewo: den Wert des letzten Parameters solltest du dann anpassen, z.B. auf 2
<mewo> zerwas: müsste dann quasi nur die .desktop datei finden und die zwei sachen eintragen? "high-dpi-support=1" "force-device-scale-factor=2"
<zerwas> mewo: öffne am besten erst einmal ein Terminal und führe den Befehl direkt aus um zu sehen, ob es das gewünschte Ergebnis gibt. Ich weiß nicht, ob .desktop-Dateien Parameter unterstützen
<mewo> zerwas: chromium-browser --high-dpi-support=1 --force-device-scale-factor=2 ... leider keine änderung, aber danke für den versuch!
<nagetier> mir wurde direkt nach dem ersten Starten von Xfce gemeldet, es wären nicht sämtliche Sprachpakete installiert.. welche müsste ich jetzt händisch nachinstallieren, um dem gerecht zu werden?
<Frickelpit> nagetier: normalerweise sollte er doch die fehlenden automatisch installieren
<nagetier> Frickelpit, nu, ich sagte ihm "jetzt nicht", oder so ähnlich.. und jetzt kommt die Meldung nicht mehr
<Frickelpit> nagetier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Xfce
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Frickelpit, ah, *ausführ*, danke
<nagetier> Ja, wunderbar, da ist die Meldung wieder
<glumanda> tag, versuche seit ca. 1-2 std. ein upgrade von 14.04 LTS durchzuführen (sudo update-manager -d). "Das Herunterladen von Informationen zu Software-Paketquellen ist gescheitert " kommt dann als errormsg zurück. Wird wohl an der eingetragenen Quelle liegen oder sind die Server Down?
<_moep_> das wird dir eigentlich angezeigt zumindest bei den consolenbasierenden programmen… update-manager kenn ich nicht
<glumanda> _moep_: wie würdest du ein upgrade einleiten? im Artikel (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade) ist soweit ich das sehe keine alternative angegeben!?
<kubine> glumanda: Title: Upgrade › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> glumanda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades beachtet?
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: UtopicUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_moep_> glumanda: was sagt denn sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<Frickelpit> glumanda: besonders Punkt 4 in der Auflistung
<glumanda> _moep_: das es ne Lösung für "Problemlösungen nach fehlgeschlagenen Upgrades" ist. Bis zum upgrade bin ich allerdings garnicht gekommen..
<_moep_> es reicht auch aus  sudo apt-get update
<_moep_> das zieht die paketquellen neu und gibt dir fehler aus
<Frickelpit> glumanda: entfern mal das -d hinter dem befehl, was kommt dann für eine meldung?
<Frickelpit> -d möchte man idR nicht, es sei denn, man weiß was man tut
<glumanda> _moep_: "Fehl http://www.remastersys.com precise/main amd64 Packages 404  Not Found"  bei dem apt-get update sonst alles okay
<kubine> glumanda: Title: remastersys.com - China Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters,Factories,Products,Companies Directory. (at www.remastersys.com)
<koegs> die quelle solltest du auch rausnehmen :)
<koegs> zumal ne Precise-Quelle für Trusty eh nicht so sinnvoll ist
<glumanda> Frickelpit: "Alle Anwendungen sind auf dem neusten Stand"
<Frickelpit> und du hast den update-manager so eingerichtet, dass er nicht nur von LTS zu LTS aktualisieren soll?
<jokrebel> ...was eigentlich für Produktivsystem durchaus sinnvoll ist.
<glumanda> Frickelpit: das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen
<Frickelpit> glumanda: punkt 4 im verlinkten artikel
<Frickelpit> da steht, wie man es rausfindet
<glumanda> koegs: rausnehmen heißt bei dir löschen oder deaktivieren?
<koegs> direkt löschen, weder die domain ist noch passend noch precise (12.04) für trusty (14.04) passend
<glumanda> gut der fehler ist dann schonmal verschwunden.. wo finde ich denn die besagte option aus punkt 4?
<Frickelpit> [19:29:26] <Frickelpit> glumanda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades beachtet?
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: UtopicUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<glumanda> "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version:"
<glumanda> die option mein ich wenn ich den update manager starte kommt ja nur ne meldung das alles aktuell ist.. da kann ich ja nix einstellen!?
<Frickelpit> punkt 2 und punkt 3
<glumanda> gefunden... sorry
<glumanda> gut er erkennt schonmal dass es 14.10 gibt, sollte er aber nicht eigentlich schon 15.04 finden?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> er bietet immer nur die nächsthöhere version an
<glumanda> und das kann man nicht beeinflussen?
<Frickelpit> wenn du 14.10 hast und den update-manager erneut aufrufst, dann wird dir 15.04 angeboten
<Frickelpit> doch. daten sichern und neu installieren
<glumanda> von ner dvd/stick würde ein direktes update 15.04 aber funktionieren?
<glumanda> *upgrade
<Frickelpit> ich würde es nicht versuchen
<glumanda> okay, dann lass ich es wohl lieber..
<glumanda> upgrade läuft, besten dank euch allen!
<BenLue> Hallo zusammen, ich würde gern ein DNS Server mit DNSSEC installieren. Ich möchte meine Zonen selber Verwalten können. Im Netz git es 1000de von anleitungen (Ob alt oder neu). 
<BenLue> Die Konfiguration sehen alle fast unterschiedlich aus!
<BenLue> Hab ihr nen guten (Aktuellen) Leitfaden?
<nagetier> BenLue, mir fallen spontan diese auf - http://www.dnssec.net/ , https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DNSSEC , der Suchbegriff "dns dnssec arch" wirft noch weitere aus
<kubine> nagetier: Title: DNSSEC - The DNS Security Extensions - Protocol Home Page (at www.dnssec.net)
<_moep_> musste man nicht min. 2 kisten haben, um das zu sichern, weil es sonst keinen sinn machte?
<BenLue> _moep_: ist es nicht sinnvoll mit dem Master anzufangen?
<_moep_> ich hab keine ahnung davon… ich schnappte nur irgendwo was von 2 kisten auf^^
<BenLue> Oder muss der Slave als erstes laufen?
<ancoron> Hi, kann mir jemand bei einem Problem mit NFSv4 und ID-mapping helfen?
<nagetier> !frag > ancoron 
<kubine> ancoron: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<ancoron> Mein Problem ist, dass der NFS-Server trotz Konfiguration von idmapd.conf mit statischen Einträgen nicht die UID/GID des users auf dem Server für neue Dateien übernimmt, sondern die numerischen IDs des clients. Im debug-log des idmapd auf dem Server sehe ich sogar das korrekte Mapping. Wie bekomme ich also das korrekte mapping hin, sodass ich auch auf dem Server mit Benutzernamen arbeiten kann und nicht alle default-nutzer von den 
<ancoron> Clients mit ID 1000 ankommen?
<ancoron> Hab das Verhalten auch schon etwas näher im Forum beschrieben, bisher aber ohne Antwort: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276452
<kubine> ancoron: Title: [ubuntu] NFSv4 weird UID/GID behavior (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Toni-HH> Nabend
<Toni-HH> ist noch jemand wach?
<k1l_> evtl
<Toni-HH> Ich werde hier langsam verrückt mit meinem Jet Triebwerk. Letztens kamen ein paar Updates und seit dem Bekomme ich den CPU Lüfter nicht mehr ruhig. Ständig hohe Drehzahlen. 
<Toni-HH> gibts da eine Lösung?
<Toni-HH> bei Google kommen Ergebnisse von 2004 etc.
<k1l_> kommt halt extrem auf die hardware an
<k1l_> und was du da bisher gemacht hattest
<Toni-HH> Rechner ist ein HP Pavilion mit i5 Prozessor
<Toni-HH> ich selber habe ncihts verändert. Es kamen ein paar Kernel updates etc. Automatisches Update. Habe ich durchgeführt und na ich denke so zwei bis drei wochen ist der Lüfter nur am Drehen
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? welcher kernel?
<k1l_> guck mal bei (h)top was system load sagt und was du da so an cpufressenden sachen laufen hasst
<k1l_> *hast
<Toni-HH> 1% CPU auslastung
<Toni-HH> mom ubuntu version gucke ich mal
<Toni-HH> 14.04
<Toni-HH> Linux version 3.13.0-52-generic (buildd@aatxe) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) ) #85-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 29 16:44:17 UTC 2015
<k1l_> ich wüsste jetzt nichts, dass es da generell probleme gibt
<ppq> Toni-HH, boote (ggf. installieren, falls du den alten schon entfernt hast) doch mal einen älteren kernel, angefangen bei -51
<ppq> systematisches vorgehen ist da am besten geeignet, sonst ist das die nadel im heuhaufen
<ppq> einen neuren (3.16) kannst du natürlich auch mal testen. gib einfach mal "sudo apt-get install linux" im terminal ein und drück zwei mal auf tab (und auf y), dann siehst du die ganze liste mit aktuell verfügbaren kernels
<Toni-HH> ok.....ich hatte mir vor ein paar Tagen fancontrol installiert, weil ich versucht habe damit das problem zu lösen aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass das fancontrol so ein grobmotorisches tool ist, was nur 1 oder 0 kennt. Entweder Ganz an oder ganz aus.
<Toni-HH> aber ich versuche das mal
<ppq> das dann auch wieder weg, wenn es früher ohne ging
<Toni-HH> ok
<Toni-HH> bis gleich ich boot mal 
<Toni-HH> so da bin ich wieder
<Toni-HH> ich hab nun mit einem älteren Kernel gebootet
<Toni-HH> mal sehen. im moent ist der Lüfter ruhig
<Toni-HH> ich will ihn mal kurz belasten
<Toni-HH> das ist denn jetzt der 3.13.51
<Toni-HH> 3.13.0-51 so
<Toni-HH> kann ich den cpu sensor direkt abfragen?
<k1l_> lm_sensors
<ppq> muss jetzt weg, sorry. falls es mit diesem tatsächlich geht, hast du ja schonmal einen ansatz wo das problem liegt → changelogs wälzen und launchpad durchstöbern, welche änderung das gewesen sein könnte
<Toni-HH> ok...ich will mal mit lm_sensors gucken was der sensor macht...nicht dass er jetzt garnicht mehr geht
<Toni-HH> und mein rechner gleich abraucht
<Toni-HH> ;-)
<Toni-HH> ne alles gut...temperatur liegt bei 36 grad
<k1l_> der friert ja quasi
<Toni-HH> aber wirklich
<Toni-HH> und ich bekomm ihn auch nciht wirklich hoch
<Toni-HH> gibts da eine benchmark für linux
<Toni-HH> ich habe schon tausend youtube videos und vlc etc auf
<Toni-HH> der langweilt sich trotzdem
<k1l_> !benchmarks
<kubine> k1l_: Informationen zu Benchmarks finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benchmarks
<Toni-HH> ah cool danke
<Toni-HH> Ich probier mal die Phoronix
<bekks> Ohje.
<Toni-HH> warum ohje?
<Toni-HH> nicht gut?
<bekks> Weil die Müll sind. Die testen das, was du als tolles Testergebnis haben willst.
<bekks> Was genau willst du denn "benchmarken"?
<Toni-HH> ich will einfach die CPU warm bekommen, um zu testen ob der lüfter noch angeht
<bekks> Und vor allem: wie soll Dir das bei der Problemsuche mit deinem Lüfter helfen?
<Toni-HH> ich hatte da probleme und habe jetzt einen älteren kernel gebootet
<bekks> Reboote deinen Rechner, geh ins BIOS und warte.
<Toni-HH> worauf?
<bekks> Der wird dann auch ohne Moronix Benchmark warm.
<Toni-HH> ok
<bekks> Ansonsten boote einen alten Kernel.
<Toni-HH> hab ich doch gerade...damit bin ich gerade unterwegs
<bekks> Benchmarks sind nicht dazu da, die CPU warm zu bekommen, sondern um, wie auch immer, die Performance von irgendwas zu messen.
<Toni-HH> gut und wie soll ich dann die cpu warm bekommen?
<bekks> Sagte ich gerade.
<Toni-HH> im bios bringt es mir ja nichts, weil die lüftersteuerung nur im neuen Kernel verrücktgespielt hat
<bekks> Dann weisst du doch woran esliegt.
<bekks> Wenn du GENAU wissen willst, woran es liegt, heisst es Ubuntu Kernel Changelog lesen und wenn das nicht reicht, ein kernel bisect.
<bekks> Parallel dazu natürlich einen Bug Report aufmachen.
<bekks> Das Ergebnis eines Benchmarks würde sein: "Ja, ist schnell, aber Lüfter dreht am Teller. Ursache nach wie vor unbekannt."
<Toni-HH> mir sind die benchmark ergebnisse völlig egal ich will lediglich die temperatur dabei beobachten und ab wann der lüfter hoch läuft
<Toni-HH> oder ob er bei dem Kernel garnicht losläuft
<bekks> Wasgenau bringt dir das Ergebnis?Du weisst doch bereits, dass du mit dem neuen Kernel ein Problem hast, und mit dem alten nicht.
<bekks> Es liegt also am neuen Kernel.
<Toni-HH> da hast du recht. Ich möchte aber gerne die gegenprobe machen ob ich den lüfter beim alten kernel nicht bemerkt habe, weil er GARNICHT geht oder weil er den lüfter so langsam hochdreht, dass die cpu garnicht so heiss wird
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-08
<pezus> moin. kann mir bitte mal jemand mit mounten helfen? ich habe aktuell /opt "gemountet" via /, also nicht als explizite partition. ich wuerde gerne im laufenden betrieb eine partition als "/opt" quasi ummounten
<pezus> geht das einfach so?
<LetoThe2nd> du meinst sozusagen "drübermounten"
<pezus> ja
<LetoThe2nd> solange nichts in /opt offen ist - klar, warum nicht
<pezus> dabei ist dann das "alte" opt auch nicht mehr zu erreichen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> genau so ist es. da in nem "sauberen" linux /opt eigentlich unbenutzt ist, spricht da nix dagegen einfach was drüber zu hängen. wenn aber in deinem speziellen fall was da drin läuft, könnte es lustig werden.
<pezus> vllt. noch eine frage dazu - wenn ich bspw. sage "mount /dev/sdb1 /opt", muss dann opt als verzeichnis auch auf der partition vorhanden sein oder ist das dann implizit vorangestellt und ich brauche "nur" entsprechende unterverzeichnisse auf der part?
<LetoThe2nd> pezus: "/opt" ist absolut eindeutig, da es sich wegen dem "/" am beginn aufs rootdateisystem bezieht
<LetoThe2nd> da wirds dann hingehängt. und dieser einhängepunkt *muss* existieren.
<pezus> also, da drin "laeuft" was, aber ich habe per rysnc schon mal das verzeichnis kopiert und wuerde natuerlich vorher die cron-jobs stoppen
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du verzeichnisbäume ersetzt, während prozesse drauf zugreifen, ist das resultat wie lotto spielen, IMHO
<pezus> daher stoppe ich ja vorher die crons ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ich sagte ausdrücklich "prozesse", nicht cronjobs
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du dir sicher bist dass da sonst nichts ist - ok. aber das ist dann ja deine sache
<pezus> naja, "sicher"
<LetoThe2nd> tja
<pezus> ;)
<pezus> es ist eh eine teststellung
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten mal mit lsof und konsorten befassen
<pezus> also erstmal nichts dramastisches
<pezus> aber nochmal die frage, ich habe es noch nicht ganz verstanden: brauche ich jetzt ein /opt noch auf der partition oder reicht mir ein unterverzeichnis? 
<k1l> das wohin do hinmountest muss bestehen
<LetoThe2nd> pezus: warum "auf der partition"
<k1l> also wenn du nach /opt mountest muss /opt bestehen. was in /opt/..../... ist völlig egal
<LetoThe2nd> pezus: du mountest doch die ganze partition in das verzeichnis, ganz egal was da drauf ist
<LetoThe2nd> pezus: ansonsten, wenns "eh eine teststellung" ist.. go and find out.
<pezus> die frage war, ob wenn ich auf der neuen partition /opt/bla habe und ich sage "mount /dev/sdb1 /opt", ob ich dann nachher "/opt/opt/bla" im dateisystem habe
<LetoThe2nd> nein, das war bisher nicht die frage.
<LetoThe2nd> und wirklich, go and find out
<pezus> doch, aber so kam sie nicht an
<LetoThe2nd> was hält dich davon ab die prtition einfach mal zum test woanders hin zu mounten?
<LetoThe2nd> learning by doing, und so
<pezus> ja, das scheint mir die antwort zu sein. understanding by doing
<LetoThe2nd> na dann, gogogo
<LetoThe2nd> du musst ja nicht unbedingt gleich das echt opt überschreiben. mach ein test-directory in deinem home und mounte mal da drüber.
<pezus> so, hat geklappt. vielen dank
<kerstin> Hallo, ich bekomme beim synchronisieren mit Unison die Fehlermeldung "transport failure • Destination updated during synchronization. The file Bilder/Saat 60.jpg.xml has been created" . Ich dachte zwar ich hätte hier (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unison/+bug/585842) eine Lösung gefunden, nachdem ich "fastcheck=false" in den Optionen reingeschrieben habe, hat es außer einem irre langem scan leider nichts gebracht. H
<kubine> kerstin: Title: Bug #585842 “Unison reports false file changes and can't transfe...” : Bugs : unison package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> kerstin: geht es denn, wenn du nochmal syncst danach?
<kerstin> was meinst Du mit normal syncst
<kerstin> also ohne "fastcheck=false" in den Optionen?
<stevieh> "nochmal"
<kerstin> also  was meinst Du mit "normal syncst"?
<kerstin> ich synchronisiere immer mit Unison
<kerstin> das ist für mich "normal"
<kerstin> ah, NOCHMAL!
<kerstin> werde ich gleich mal machen, allerdings dauert das mehrere Stunden. Ich melde mich dann später nochmal :)
<nagetier> kerstin, klappte das mit chmod gestern noch?
<stevieh> kerstin: ich habe mit "sehr grossen" Datenmengen keine guten Erfahrungen mit Unison... leider.
<stevieh> da ists bei mir doch ein "normales" rsync geworden
<lugix_> hallo :) 
<lugix_> mir ist gerade etwas sehr seltsames passiert
<lugix_> aufgrund eines warscheinlich defekten mainboards
<lugix_> Es stimmt doch dass man S.M.A.R.T Werte ohne Serielle Verbindung von Platten nicht löschen kann oder?
<stevieh> serielle verbindung?
<lugix_> ja ich hab mal gesehen bei samsung oder seagate platten geht das über so einen konverter
<lugix_> aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte
<lugix_> Ich versuche hier gerade schon seit wochen einen übertragungsfehler auf unserem heimserver zu finden, was heisst ein SATA Port scheint am Mainboard defekt zu sein weshalb die platten an dem rumspinnen
<lugix_> aber gerade ebend ist es wirklich passiert dass durch einen Übertragungsfehler wegen diesem fehlerhaften Port alle SMART Daten der Festplatte auf 0 zurückgesetzt worden sind. Die Platte ist brandneu und ich hab erst eine prüfung der sektoren gemacht
<mrkramps> lugix_, kabel austauschen und wenn das nicht hilft, dann mainboard ersetzen
<lugix_> joah das mainboard ersetze ich jetzt sowieso aber das krasse daran ist, wenn ich das reproduzieren kann hab ich nen mainboard mit dem man die zurücksetzen kann :D
<lugix_> will gar nicht wissen wieviel man dafür auf ebay bekommt :D
<mrkramps> ich wei gerade nicht, ob ich das gut finden soll, aber leuchtet ein =D
<lugix_> naja der rechner hat schon ewig rumgesponnen
<lugix_> weist ich hab einen dedizierten LSI MegaRaid controller dran und irgenwann aus zufall fängt der an ATA Fehler auszuspucken
<lugix_> und das aber immer an diesem einen port
<mrkramps> harware raid? muss weg!
<lugix_> :D
<lugix_> Dann lieber doch das FakeRAID?
<mrkramps> nein, lieber ein sauberes software raid
<mrkramps> lugix_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<kubine> mrkramps: Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> ohne raid-controller, weniger hardware, weniger fehlerquellen
<lugix_> es IST jetzt gerade ein software-raid
<lugix_> den raid controller hab ich schon rausgenommen weil ich dachte der wars
<mrkramps> aso
<mrkramps> gut, dann halten wir fest, dass das als allgemeingültige information zu verstehen ist .)
<lugix_> du bevorzugst also software-raids?
<mrkramps> ich habe keine server in einer unternehmensstruktur, die ich verwalten müsste
<mrkramps> für homeserver reicht software-raud auf jeden fall
<mrkramps> *raid
<mrkramps> sofern redundanz dieser daten überhaupt notwendig ist
<stevieh> klar ist es das.
<lugix_> also ich hab für den controller knapp 400 euronen ausgegeben
<stevieh> not bad.
<IcK3> Hi
<IcK3> Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
<IcK3> Wie komme ich mit einem externen System an meine verschlüsselte Festplatte?
<IcK3> Fehlermeldung nach entschlüsseln: Dateisystem nich richtig, oder so
<IcK3> danach wird die platte nich mehr angezeigt
<IcK3> kann mir da jemensch helfen? Ich würde gern meine Daten retten
<phillip> IcK3: glaube wenn du ganz normal draufzugreifen willst zeigt er dir eine Datei an, wo das drin steht.
<IcK3> phillip: Ich kann die Platte im PCMANFM sehen, ist eingehangen
<IcK3> phillip: wenn ich draufklicke, kann ich entschlüsseln
<IcK3> phillip: aber dann: "kein gültiges dateisystem" und weg ist sie
<phillip> IcK3: was passiert wenn du die einfach ohne das Entschlüsselungszeug nutzten drauf zugreifst?
<IcK3> philip: er fragt nach dem schlüssel, zeigt mir keinen inhalt an
<phillip> IcK3: wie hast du die denn verschlüsselt?
<apollo13> IcK3: mach alles das was du mit pacman machst mal manuell in der konsole
<apollo13> und zeig uns fdisk etc… nach den jeweiligen schritten
<IcK3> bei installation "verschlüsselt lvm"; ich denke luks; achso: lubuntu
<apollo13> naja dann findet pacman natürlich kein dateisystem
<apollo13> aktivier die vg und mounte die lvs
<IcK3> phillip: ok, dauert nen moment
<IcK3> apollo: fühle mich nicht in der lage dazu
<phillip> ahh ich dachte nur /home/ aber so ist was anderes, sorry
<IcK3> phillip: wenn ich home retten könnte, wäre ich sehr zufrieden
<apollo13> IcK3: dann solltest du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?redirect=no lesen
<kubine> apollo13: Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<IcK3> bin dabei, danke
<IcK3> die sache ist, dass der stick, mit dem ich zugreife auch persistent mit verschlüsseltem lvm ist. d.h.: verwechslungsgefahr
<IcK3> pvdisplay und vgs liefern nur infos über die volumes des sticks, nix mit festplatte
<IcK3> ich finde leider keine infos über die platte (weder über lvm, noch uuid,etc); im PCMANFM wird sie aber angezeigt
<IcK3> er findet die vg der festplatte nicht, nur die des sticks
<IcK3> deswegen kann ich die vg nich aktivieren
<IcK3> #ok, hab sie, musste erst entschlüsselt werden ,-) versuche sie jetzt zu aktivieren
<IcK3> ok, aktiviert, wie komm ich ran?
<IcK3> Ok, hab die vg aktiviert und finde sie auch, nur was nun?
<kerstin> Hallo Nagetier und Stevieh, also, das mit chmod hat scheinbar sehr gut geklappt, jetzt war / ist das nächste Problem, dass ich beim synchronisieren mit Unison die Fehlermeldung "transport failure • Destination updated during synchronization. The file Bilder/Saat 60.jpg.xml has been created" . Ich dachte zwar ich hätte hier (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unison/+bug/585842) eine Lösung gefunden, nachdem ich "fastchec
<IcK3> phillip: wäre der richtige modus das pv zu verschieben?
<kerstin>  reingeschrieben habe, hat es außer einem irre langem scan leider nichts gebracht. Es läuft jetzt gerade der 2. Scan. Durch "fastcheck=false" dauert das halt Stuuunden
<ring0> IcK3, jetzt das logical volume nur noch mounten und schon hast du gewohnten zugriff drauf
<IcK3> rings0: ja, das hab ich grad versucht und sah gut asu, dann is aber alles abgeschmiert
<IcK3> rings0: bau mir grad nen anderen stick ohne lvm persistenz und probier es nochmal, danke
<mone> hat jemand von euch erfahrung/ wissen was die musik-synchronisation von apple und ubuntu 14.04 angeht?. Iphone wird ohne probleme erkannt, nur nach der musiksynchronisation sind anscheinend keine lieder auf dem iphone
<mone> jemand tipps?
<ring0> deine musik wurde vom iphone befreit, ist doch gut :)
<mone> naja geht so, ich würde halt gerne die musik abspielen können
<mone> in den ganzen foren scheint es so,  als hätten die meisten probleme damit, dass d. device erkannt wird. Dies ist bei mir nicht der fall
<basti> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USV/NUT <- die genannten paket (upsd upsmon upssched) existieren nicht mehr. wie finde ich heraus durch welche diese ersetzt wurden?
<kubine> basti: Title: NUT › USV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<IcK3> rings0 ich bin rangekommen; aber jetzt wird mir mitgeteilt, ich dürfe den home ordner nich öffnen und kopieren geht auch nich
<IcK3> rings0: Hey, ich habs, aber ich hatte mein home-verzeichnis verschlüssel ;-( gibts da noch ne chance? hab jetzt so ne datei "access your private data"
<bekks> Dann lies mal, was da drin steht.
<dreamon> Wie kann man automount vorrübergehen abschalten.?
<Rochvellon> dreamon: unter xubuntu bspw. unter einstellungen -> wechseldatenträger- & medieneinstellungen -> datenträger
<dreamon> Rochvellon, DANKE!
<dreamon> Mist.. geht immer noch auf.
<Rochvellon> dreamon: ansonsten schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount
<kubine> Rochvellon: Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Im dconf-editor gibts -> org-gnome-desktop-media-handling -> ich kann dort die haken nicht entfernen..
<mrkramps> dreamon, mit welcher DE bist du denn überhaupt unterwegs?
<dreamon> noch nicht mal als root kann ich das ändern
<dreamon> xfce
<mrkramps> dann bit du in dconf falsch, wenn du nicht gerade deinen desktop von nautilus verwalten lässt
<LupusE> hi
<dreamon> es geht ein Fenster auf, das frägt was man öffnen möchte, und gleichzeit seh ich es dann eingehängt. 
<mrkramps> dreamon, hast du alle haken entfernt bei datenträgern?
<dreamon> mrkramps, ja
<dreamon> auch in allen reitern
<mrkramps> ist es denn wirklich eingehängt, oder zeigt dir die datenträger verwaltung nur das laufwerk an
<dreamon> mrkramps, Nein, ich sehe es an dem Auswerf-Icon rechts davon
<mrkramps> dann vielleicht in thunar die datenträgerverwaltung ganz deaktivieren, siehe Bearbeiten → Einstellungen → Erweitert
<Rochvellon> hm, also bei mir klappt der obige weg, wobei ich nur das autom. öffnen deaktiviert habe
<dreamon> Ich hab hier ziemlich viele DEs installiert, ich glaub da überschneidet sich einiges
<Rochvellon> dann solltest du vllt. in allen de das aut. einbinden deaktivieren
<bekks> Solange kein anderes DE gestartet ist, überschneidet sich da nix.
<mrkramps> bekks, das sagst du so in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn =P
<mrkramps> das mit dem autostart haut leider nicht immer hin, bei einigen weniger gut gepflegten DEs … bspw. MATE aus den 14.04 Quellen
<dreamon> Woran erkennt man welche DE gerade läuft, wenn man es mal vergessen hat? ich hab alles ähnlich eingerichtet.. da verliert man schon mal den Überblick
<dreamon> Ich meine ohne neu einzuloggen
<bekks> NAja, wenn du vergessen ghastm dass du dich eingelogged hast, dann wäre das möglich.
<bekks> Ohne dich einzuloggen, läuft ein DE auch nicht.
<bekks> *hast
<mrkramps> dreamon, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<dreamon> da kommt nichts
<nagetier> hier "xubuntu"
<nagetier> ob das aussagekräftig ist?
<dreamon> ah .. als root kommt nichts.. hier steht auch xubuntu
<bekks> Bist du als root in ein dE eingelogged?
<dreamon> bekks, Nein, aber das Terminal war als root aktiv gewesen. Und da bekam ich keine Ausgabe ( echo $DESKTOP_SESSION )
<bekks> Was völlig logisch ist.
<dreamon> Für mich nicht, aber ich nehme es zu Kenntnis
<Rochvellon> dreamon: für root ist ja keine DE aktiv
<dreamon> Warum kann ich bei dconf-editor die Haken nicht entfernen.. gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.media-handling -> zeigt immer noch true an..
<dreamon> auch wenn ich gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount 'false' mache
<dreamon> Egal ob ich als user aufrufe. oder als root, egal..immer true
<mrkramps> dreamon, als root war natürlich dämlich
<mrkramps> wenn tatsächlich als USER root, dann ändert der das nur in /root/.gconf und wenn mit sudo hast du dir die rechte in $HOME/.gconf zerschossen
<dreamon> mrkramps, warum zerschossen. ? 
<mrkramps> dreamon, schau dir doch mal die rechte von ~/.gconf an
<mrkramps> ls -la
<dreamon> diese Datei gibts bei mir nicht
<dreamon> ah ist ein Verzeichnis → drwx------   5 dreamon dreamon     4096 Mai  8 22:10 .gconf
<dreamon> mrkramps, ?
<mrkramps> dreamon, und ls -laR .gconf/ | grep root
<mrkramps> also ls -laR ~/.gconf/ | grep root
<dreamon> nur als root zeigt das was an. als user kommt nichts
<mrkramps> auch das macht sinn -.-
<dreamon> MIST.. ich muß ins Bett.. wäre fast vom Stuhl gefallen..
<dreamon> irre.. herz klopft. Danke erstmal.
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-09
<doc_gonzo> !s expandrive
<feodoran> sudo apt-get upgrade endet mit dieser fehler: "dpkg: Fehler: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/available«, nahe Zeile 43984 Paket »kde-runtime«:
<feodoran>  EOF im Wert des Feldes »Depends« (fehlender abschließender Zeilenvorschub)" wie kann ich das reparieren?
<bekks> Zeig uns doch erstmal die vollständige Ausgabe in einem Pastebin.
<feodoran> bekks: http://pastebin.com/eLxz6ZeR
<kubine> feodoran: Title: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> feodoran: Sind auf den ersten Blick wohl ein bisschen wenig Quellen.
<bekks> Zu wenig.
<feodoran> ich habe da nichts dran gemacht
<jokrebel> und vielleicht sollte man auch mal die/den neueren Kernel einspielen.
<bekks> feodoran: NAtürlich hast du.
<feodoran> mir ist da nichts bewusst
<feodoran> jokrebel: welchen neueren kernel meinst du?
<bekks> feodoran: Das mag ja sein. Aber von alleine verschwinden keine Paketquellen.
<bekks> Schalte zumindest die trusty Quelle wieder ein, ebenso wie security updates.
<feodoran> bekks: wenn da irgendwas anderes dran rumackert und was kaput macht, dann war nich _ICH_ das
<bekks> feodoran: Lies was ich schrieb.
<jokrebel> eher "irgendwer" - irgendWAS mackert da nicht rum
<bekks> Und wenn die Paketquellen wieder eingeschaltet sind, dann lösen wir das zweite Problem.
<jokrebel> feodoran: Und mit Kernel mein ich "Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
<jokrebel>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<feodoran> wenn ich paketquellen abschalte, dann werde ich mich ja wohl daran erinnern, und außer mir macht da keiner was
<bekks> Gut, dann hilf Dir selbst, mir ist dein Gemecker zu blöd.
<feodoran> bekks: ich finde es nur nicht in ordnung, wenn mir irgendwas unterstellt wird, obwohl ich sage, ich habe das nicht gemacht
<bekks> Du kannst behaupten was immer du willst, aber das ist an dieser Stelle leider verebliche Liebesmühe. Denn per DEFAULT sind die trusty Quellen EINGESCHALTET. Sind sie es nicht mehr, hat der User das getan.
<bekks> Da kann der User behaupten was er möchte.
<bekks> *vergebliche
<bekks> Und für mich ist dieses Thema beendet, da du scheinbar nur auf deinem Standpunkt beharren willst, anstatt das eigentliche Problem zu lösen, dessen ersten Lösungsschritt ich Dir bereits nannte.
<feodoran> bekks: ich arbeite ja daran, tut mir leid wenn ich einen moment länger brauche, weil ich erstmal raussuchen muss wo und wie ich die paketquellen einschalten kann
<feodoran> kann ich irgendwie checken was genau "/var/lib/dpkg/lock" blockiert? eigentlich habe ich alles wieder geschlossen
<jokrebel> feodoran: Schau zB. mit top oder ps ob da nicht doch noch was läuft im Hintergrund. Hart abgebrochen gehabt zwischendurch?
<feodoran> jokrebel: danke, hat sich aber inzwischen von alleine gelöst, vielleicht hing da ein prozess noch einen moment lang fest
<feodoran> leider besteht, dass problem immer noch: http://pastebin.com/YqtAqiSn
<kubine> feodoran: Title: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> vielleicht mal mit dist-upgrade ausführen? Wann wurde die Kiste denn das letzte mal rebootet? Und was ist das für Rechner (oder gar gemieteter server)?
<feodoran> jokrebel: ist eine VM die ich vorhin erst gestartet habe
<bekks> jokrebel: Die Datei ist kaputt, da kann man kein dist-upgrade vorher ausführen.
<feodoran> ja, dist-upgrade erzeugt genau den gleichen fehler
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Problembehebung#Fehler-in-var-lib-dpkg-available
<kubine> bekks: Title: Problembehebung › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<feodoran> danke, hat funktioniert
<Guest36350> Was ist hier das Problem? ddrescue -i=290G /dev/sde /dev/sdf --force - ddrescue: Bad or missing numerical argument.
<Guest36350> Wuerde gerne den Kopiervorgang ab position 290G igabyte fortsetzen.. Aber er mag das nicht
<Guest36350> Oh es muss heissen. Komisch-> ddrescue --input-position=290G /dev/sde /dev/sdf --force 
<mintus> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe : sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre eingegeben unter Ubuntu 14 eingegeben und erhalte nun: # A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment: (vollständig hier) http://pastebin.com/SZTHHgia
<kubine> mintus: Title: [Bash] Commandline - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<basti> versuche gerade apcupsd zum laufen zu bringen, aber das test tool schmiert mir immer ab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11042355/ wie kann ich herausfinden, ob das an meinem system selber liegt?
<kubine> basti: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Die Applikation ist Müll, sie verursacht einen Buffer Overflow.
<bekks> Bzw. fängt ihn nicht ab.
<sash_> Passiert, nennt sich unter Umständen auch einfach Bug. Macht eine Applikation nicht zu "Müll".
<ctab101hd> hi. Gibt es eigendlich die möglichkeit den kernel eines laufenden live systems zu aktualisieren? ich finde dazu nichts und bräuchte einen 4.X kernel wegen des WLAN/BT sonst kann ich den nicht kompilieren,
<ctab101hd> leider is das erstellen einer eigenen cd nicht möglich. der versuch scheiterte an der leistugsfähigkeit meiner hardware. Die schafft es nicht die vm zu verrbeiten.
<ctab101hd> verarbeiten*
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, mit einem live system ist das - meines wissens nach - nicht möglich, weil ein neustart für den wechsel des kernels notwendig ist
<bekks> Was hat eine VM denn mit der CD Erstellung zu tun?
<ctab101hd> weil ich die vm mit 14.4 geüttert hätte und dort dann eine cd mit 4.x kernel erstellt hätte
<ctab101hd> leider scheitert das bereits beim bott systemauslastung 100% friert das tablet einfach ein. 
<bekks> VM auf einem Tablet?
<ctab101hd> boot .. mann ist die tastatur hier unempfindlich
<ctab101hd> ich hab leider sonst nur ein smartphone zur verfügung, Mein rechner ist vor kurzem kaputt gegangen. War einfach schon zu alt...
<ctab101hd> elkos aufm board tot :(
<mrkramps> also ubuntu touch auf einem smartphone?
<ctab101hd> nein zielsystem ist das tablet dort soll ubuntu rauf ... mit 32bit bootloader geht es ja auch, nur leider ohne wlan/bt .. ist eins der baytrail geräte mit  W8.1 mit bing 
<ctab101hd> captiva Windows PAD 10.1 HD ... 
<ppq> ctab101hd, ist das ein x86 gerät?
<ctab101hd> ja sicher ... ubuntu läuft ja mit 32bit uefi loader von github... nur ohne wlan/bt und das will ich ändern :)
<ppq> jo. ist das auch ein 32 bit ubuntu?
<ppq> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1-rc2-vivid/linux-image-4.1.0-040100rc2-generic_4.1.0-040100rc2.201505032335_i386.deb
<ppq> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1-rc2-vivid/linux-headers-4.1.0-040100rc2_4.1.0-040100rc2.201505032335_all.deb
<ppq> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1-rc2-vivid/linux-headers-4.1.0-040100rc2-generic_4.1.0-040100rc2.201505032335_i386.deb
<ctab101hd> nein 64 bit ur den loader unter EFI/Boot kopiert der cpuist ja auch 64bit 
<ppq> achso. dann nimm mal die amd64 pakete von hier http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1-rc2-vivid/
<kubine> ppq: Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1-rc2-vivid (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<ctab101hd> versucht hab ichs schon schlägt aber wegen read only fs fehl. 
<ppq> dann gib uns doch erstmal eine problembeschreibung.
<ctab101hd> gebootet auf der sdkarte die pakete gehabt ... lief auch bis dpkg durch das schlug dann logisch weils nicht schreiben konnte fehl
<ppq> wieso? du hast doch schreibenden zugriff mit einem ganz normalen ubuntu.
<ctab101hd> ich glaube wir reden bisschen aneinander vorbei. 
<ppq> das glaub ich auch :D
<ctab101hd> ich habe von usb gebootet die header und images waren auf der sdkarte
<ppq> achso. wieso hast du denn von usb gebootet?
<ctab101hd> F7- Uefi-shell fs3:\BOOT\EFI\loader.ei 
<ppq> die kernel-pakete installiert man ganz normal im laufenden betrieb
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, wenn du zum testen weiterhin von usb booten möchtest, dann installiere das system doch einfach auf den usb stick
<ppq> oder hast du noch gar nicht installiert?
<mrkramps> dann kannst du damit ganz normal arbeiten
<mrkramps> ppq, das ja das eigentliche problem mit dem kernel .)
<mrkramps> *neuen kernel
<ppq> wieso? nicht funktionierendes BT/WLAN ist doch noch lange kein grund, nicht installieren zu können
<ctab101hd> nein ich will erst noch schauen will ob sich auch der akku mit neuem kernel erkennen lässt. sonst geht das teil aus ohne vorwarnung
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, deswegen sage ich ja, installiere dir alles auf einen usb stick … oder eine sd karte, oder was auch immer das gerät erkennt
<ctab101hd> installieren geht ich hab den installer bis zur partitionierungseinstellung laufen lassen wird so weit alles gefunden 
<ctab101hd> sdkarte erkennt das teil nicht zum booten, fällt leider weg... geht doch garnicht ich hab nur einen usb-anschluss den ich benutzen kann ... dort installieren wo es herkommt wird wohl nicht gehen so wie unter windows format c: .. selbstmord für den installer
<ppq> ich würde ubuntu ganz normal in den internen flash speicher installieren, dann ne sd-karte mit den neuen kernel-paketen rein und die dann installieren.
<ppq> wenn das nicht läuft, kann man ja immer noch das windows wieder raufspielen
<ctab101hd> ja ich bin zu vorsichtig ich weiß... wenn ich nur die 9gb widows platt mache und system und recovery stehenlasse sollte ich nix bricken 
<apollo13> *hust*
<ppq> mach einfach ein image, dann kannste das jederzeit wieder einspielen
<ctab101hd> apollo13: wieso ? ppq habe ich bereits gemacht... ich will nur echt vorsichtig sein
<ppq> wenn du ein image hast kann doch nichts mehr schiefgehen
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, dann besorg dir vielleicht doch mal irgendwo einen pc
<ctab101hd> nächstes we kann ich den meiner frau (laptop) bekommen. ich wollte nur mal eben frgen obs auch anders geht :) wenn es wenigstens funktionieren würde einen externen wlan stick zu nutzen ... aber mit nur einem port klappt das nicht
<ctab101hd> ja ich habs versucht... 
<ppq> nimm halt nen usb hub
<ctab101hd> der will nicht ... wie gesagt mit powered hub versucht der initalisiert nicht. 
<ctab101hd> 5V 2A usb2 hub 
<ctab101hd> schnell genug sollte der sein
<ctab101hd> ich such als ob es ein besseres bios gibt das ich evtl von sdkarte booten kann .... AMI sagt mir jedoch beim windows tool unknown vendor string
<ctab101hd> laut support ist das teil von intel und captiva entwickelt worden und nur mit windows (was ein wunder im bios kann man das isp device trotzdem auf linux boot ändern - wobei das schonmal echt geholfen hat bis auf akku und wlan/bt und audio alles zu erkennen ) 
<ctab101hd> getestet
<mrkramps> vielleicht mal anders gefragt, welche distribution hat denn ein live-system mit kernel 4.0?
<ctab101hd> keine :) deswegen muss ich mir eine machen um von github die module für den rtl8723bs chip (wlan/bt) vollständig kompilieren zu können. 
<ctab101hd> der scheint sich nur mit dem 4.X kompilieren zu lassen ... oder ich finde einfach nicht die passende version 
<ctab101hd> hm mal anders gefragt ... ich zäu den gaul grade glaub von hinten auf ... kennt jemand von euch eine version des moduls für den rtl8723bs chip der unter dem live kernel 3.16 glaube ich kompilierbar ist ?
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, keine ahnung, welche quelle verwendest du denn?
<ctab101hd> github derzeit moment 
<ctab101hd> mrkramps: https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs
<kubine> ctab101hd: Title: hadess/rtl8723bs · GitHub (at github.com)
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, hast du mal eine neuere ubuntu-version versucht? angeblich reicht kernel 3.16 was in 14.04.2 wäre
<ctab101hd> selbst in 15.X ging es nicht ... moment hier nach der "Anleitung" hab ich es ersucht 
<ctab101hd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249936
<ctab101hd> fedlet bootet bei mir leider nich 
<ctab101hd> also schon 
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, um das alles richtig zu testen, brauchst du einfach ein persistent installiertes system
<ctab101hd> aber nur mit konsole nicht grafisch .... und fedora bzw fedora basierende systeme hab ich noch nicht benutzt nur debian-basierende wie ubuntu oder Ubuntu Basierende wie damals bt ... 
<ctab101hd> mrkramps: ja ich hab nur bei dem frickelteil bisschen bedenken das ich es bricke ... 
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, deswegen ja einfach warten, bis du ein gerät zur verfügung hast
<mrkramps> also einen pc, dann auf usb-stick installieren und dann in aller ruhe mit dem system auf dem stick experimentieren
<mrkramps> alles andere ist jetzt verschwendete zeit
<ctab101hd> ^^ so wirds enden ... moment klappt das denn noch mit dem booten ? ihr laptop is noch ein Pentium mit normalem bios ... oder reich es den stick nach efi art zu partitionieren und unter EFI/BOOT den 32bit loader zu packen ?
<ctab101hd> oder muss ich da extra was beachten 
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, damit bin ich jetzt einfach überfragt
<mrkramps> bei mir läuft überhaupt nichts mit efi
<ctab101hd> ^^ und ich glaub ich mach mir zu viel kopf ... ich versuch es einfach mal :) danke auf jeden fall für deine hilfe :) ^^ ja EFI ist auch umständlich finde ich ... so viele gedanken wie ich mir mache das ich das ding bricke weil ich von der geschichte noch nicht so viel weiß ist echt ätzend !
<ctab101hd> vorallem aber hab ich bedenken das ich bei dem teil irgendwas überschreibe wie die efi shell weil ich nicht weiß wo genau sie sitzt! unter fs0 ist noch ein bereich den ich nicht dem windows bootloader zuordnen kann. was mich daran hindert ubuntu auf den flash zu spielen 
<ctab101hd> äh bin ich doof .... wenn ichs schaffe die alte 2,5 zoll vom alten rechner im externen gehäuse hier am usb zu booten hab ich nen vollständiges 64bit debian am start von wo aus ich testen kann ...*kopfklatsch* 
<ctab101hd> mrkramps: Danke du hast mich grad auf ne idee gebracht die es wert ist getestet zu werden : 
<ctab101hd> :Danke nochmals auch euch anderen ich teste das jetzt mal :) 
<ctabw101hd> hi ich nochmal :) ich hab nen glück ... bin eben mal zu nem kollege (nachbarn) und hab dessen laptop geliehen bekommen.
<ctabw101hd> wer hier kennt sich denn mit gpt aus ? ich hab 15.04 grade laufen externe platte dran und versuch mich mit dem partitionieren.
<ctabw101hd> ah ok geht einfacher :) 
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen#MBR-mit-GUID-Partitionstabelle-GPT
<kubine> ring0: Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ctabw101hd> ^^ jo danke genau das hab ich gesucht :) supi!
<ring0> bitte. im wiki steht enorm viel. einfach mal öfter nutzen ;)
<ctabw101hd> ring0 hm platte ist jetzt auf efi eingerichtet aber der installer will nicht auf eine / partition insallieren... ohne lvm und verschlüsselung 
<ctabw101hd> die als root also / angegeben ist 
<ctabw101hd> erstellt ist die mit gdisk benannt und mountpoint gesetzt mit gparted
<ctabw101hd> hm das hilft alles nicht so ganz weiter.... die kiste läuft mit BIOS nicht mit efi und der installer will einfach nicht so richtig ... 
<ctabw101hd> muss ich nu echt die interne platte ausbauen das das läuft ? der geht als auf die 500gb interne am sata port !! und wenn ich auf die andere platte gehe meckert er obwohl der root mountpoint gesetzt it zur instllation 
<ctabw101hd> hm ich teste jetzt was brb 
<ctabw101hd> so unter 15.04 funktioniert es mit dem hub ! das hab ich gehofft 
<ctabw101hd> ich w're euch echt unglaublich dankbar wenn mir jetzt *oh Y und Z sind noch vertauscht!
<ctabw101hd> jemand hilft :)
<mrkramps> setxkbmap de
<ctabw101hd> schon erledig :)
<ctabw101hd> auf der tastatur fehlen nur paar zeichen wie zb der anfangs und end "pfeil" von html-tags ach wie hieß der noch ...
<mrkramps> ctabw101hd, was denn jetzt noch das problem?
<ctabw101hd> so nun mach ich euch ein nopaste wegen dem rtl8723bs make und hoffe ihr könnt helfen :) 
<mrkramps> ok
<ctabw101hd> o.O nopaste.info is down ... oh wie lange hab ich es nicht mehr gebraucht und war glücklich mit linux .... hat wer bitte eine alternative ohne das ich google bemühen muss 
<ctabw101hd> ah topic 
<mrkramps> !nopaste > ctabw101hd 
<kubine> ctabw101hd: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ppq> !paste > ctabw101hd 
<kubine> ctabw101hd: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ctabw101hd> ja sorry topic entschuldigt bitte 
<ctabw101hd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11045618/
<kubine> ctabw101hd: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ctabw101hd> ich kapier das mit dem kernel nicht mrkramps, ich vermute du haaassssst   mer plan 
<ctabw101hd> uh buggt bissl 
* ppq changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ctabw101hd> muss aufs schreben achten
<ctabw101hd> meint ihr es geht wen   icccchhhhhh     die ioctl gegen eine tausche die für den kernel geht ? wobei das sind doch die general io configurationen oooooddeeeeeeeerrrr       ? (sorry für die blöde schreiberei ich hab unter dmesg noch was stehen das gefixt werden muss weswegen manchmal zzzzeichen doppelt oder sonst wie oft sind wenn ich schnell tippe)
<mrkramps> ctabw101hd, nein … das wird nicht gehen
<mrkramps> kompilieren wird der treiber fehlerfrei, aber nicht funktionieren
<mrkramps> https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs/commit/86fe2db84ba7b9a83b60323cd805198ff43136ec
<kubine> mrkramps: Title: cfg80211: Update for newest mac80211 API · hadess/rtl8723bs@86fe2db · GitHub (at github.com)
<mrkramps> ctabw101hd, also mainline kernel 4.0
<ctabw101hd> ^ also doch ne neue cd mit 4.X kernel! mist ich hasse es wenn ich am ende die umständlichen wege gehen muss 
<mrkramps> ctabw101hd, ich dachte der hub tut jetzt!?
<ctabw101hd> naja egal ich check das mit der externen die geht auch installiere dort und fixe den rest bis es läuft und sicher installierbar ist :) 
<ctabw101hd> ^ tut ja 
<mrkramps> also nimm dir einen zweiten usb stick und installiere 15.04 da drauf
<mrkramps> dann kernel 4.0 nachrüsten und treiber kompilieren
<ctabw101hd> externe mit 160GB  :) 
<mrkramps> oder so
<ctabw101hd> ^^^   genau das 
<ctabw101hd> und den rest der unter dmesg steht fixen wie audio und akku ;) 
<ctabw101hd> hoffe der installer macht auch so wie er soll 
<mrkramps> solange du das richtige laufwerk auswählst kann eigentlich nichts passieren
<ctabw101hd> derzeit /dev/sdb ist die mit 149GB (ja ja klar rrrrreeeeeeservierte sektoren ) wegen bootloder muss ich dann wohl sdb1 (efs0) angeben 
<ctabw101hd> äh esp
<mrkramps> der booloader muss auf eine festplatte, _nicht_ auf eine partition
<mrkramps> also sdb und nicht sdb1
<ctabw101hd> &/dev/sdb ok danke ... 
<ctabw101hd> das & ist wegen dem webchat #
<ctabw101hd> und bootloader muss auf esp also die efi datei
<ctabw101hd> weil mein gerät schafft nur den 32bit
<ctabw101hd> nein die ntsf ... ok ja sehe ich gleich 
<ctabw101hd> ich mag efi jetzt schon nicht :)
<ctabw101hd> nein stopp! der muss dddochhhh      iinn die esp ... da liegt die ja auch auf fs0! also dem internen flash 
<ctabw101hd> die heißt dort sytem! 
<mrkramps> das weißt du alles besser als ich
<ctabw101hd> ne ne ich hoffe eher das es hier jemand besser woche(nachdem ich daas erste zurückschicken musste weil es nach drei tagen den geist aufgab) 
<ctabw101hd> weiß
<ctabw101hd> uh tastaaaaattuuuuuuuurrrr buggt noch bissl
<ctabw101hd> das ist echt keine absicht
<ctabw101hd> mache gleich ein nopaste von dmesg das ihr seht wwwwwaaaaaassssss     fehlt
<mrkramps> warum machst du dir das mit einer 64bit-version eigentlich unnötig schwierig?
<ctabw101hd> ?
<ctabw101hd> das gerät hat nur eine 32 bit uefi schell 
<mrkramps> wenn das gerät nur mit 32bit efi kann, dann nimm halt die 32bit ubuntu version
<ctabw101hd> ich dachte das geht nicht weil es noch nicht efi booten kann?!!!!!     jetzt bin ich verwirrt
<mrkramps> stimmt … zieh ich zurück
<ctabw101hd> der installer läuft nnnnnochhhhhhh nicht wundern wenn ich lagge ich lade alle updates  
<mrkramps> warum denn jetzt updates?!
<ctabw101hd> ^ ok ich dachte schon ich hätte ein update verpasst
<ctabw101hd> beim installer ? einfach so ich weiß nutzlos weil ich den neuen kernel lade aber vllt geht dan bissl mehr von grund auf 
<ctabw101hd> denke da an den akku
<ctabw101hd> touch geht auch so schon :) ist nur das interne wlan und der akku der nervvvvvtttt audio wäre nicht mal so schlimm 
<ctabw101hd> schei* auf ton hauptsache ich hab mein lieblings OS! seit ich mmmmit  llllliiiiiinnnnnnux um kann will ich kein W*doof mehr XD
<ctabw101hd> ich wusste vorher nicht das ein O auch freiheit bedeutet!! llllinux erfüllt das du kannst machen wie du mags bis du es bricks't aber nicht schlimm! daaaaaas grunnnnnnndssssyyyystem neu und deine daten sind noch da 
<ctabw101hd> zumiiinndddeeeeesssssttttt mi seperater /home 
<ctabw101hd> einfach toll! 
<ctabw101hd> zb. 14.4 konnte ddeeeeennnnn hub nicht handlen! 15.04 packt das! kp wie aber das war meine rettung
<jokrebel> wtf - was ist mit Deiner Tastatur los?
<ctabw101hd> uh ab wann brach die verbindung ab ?
<ctabw101hd> o.O ich habe mmmeine  eeeeeexxxxxterne zur installation des bootloaders gewählt. jetzt wollte er aber auf mmc0 installieren was nicht geht weil mmc0 gemounted war. Wieso ist die auswahl zum installieren des bootmaagers fehlgeschlagen?
<ctabw101hd> brb
<michel_> guten abend
<michel_> kennt sich einer mit grub und luks lvm aus ? ich will wine unverschlüsselte ubuntu distri und eine verschlüsselte distri auf einer platte laufen lassen
<ppq> das lässt sich machen, einfach /boot unverschlüsselt lassen.
<michel_> hab ich. boot ist sda1 ppq 
<ppq> und idealerweise bei einer der beiden installationen den bootloader weglassen
<ppq> sonst kommen die sich noch in die quele
<ppq> r
<ppq> bei der unverschlüsselten dann das /boot nicht auslagern, sondern nur eine partition, /
<ppq> der os-prober der verschlüsselten installation findet das dann und legt die einträge an
<michel_> okay wie kann ich unterbinden das ubuntu nicht in den mbr schreibt und einen neuen /boot anlegt? im idealfall wenn ich jetzt beide neu installiere, wie geh ich am besten in welcher reinfollge vor ppq ?
<ppq> installier die unverschlüsselte zuerst, mit einer einzigen partition (oder zwei, wenn du swap brauchst). bei der partitionierung natürlich platz lassen für die andere. dann nochmal von der cd booten und im freien platz die verschlüsselte variante installieren. kann gut sein, dass der installer das automagisch kann, ansonsten halt wieder manuell partitionieren.
<michel_> derzeit hat das unverschlüsselte ubuntu direkt auch den boot ordner in der / partition und die verschlüsselte ubuntu - Backbox distri hat einen ausgelagerten /boot auf sda1
<ppq> dann solltest du schon die beiden bootfähigen installationen haben. ggf bei der unverschlüsselten version später grub2 deinstallieren, das andere booten, sudo update-grub, fertig
<michel_> mein problem das der nicht automatisch die partition mit dem passenden /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg usw erkennt
<ppq> wer?
<michel_> oder anders gefragt gibt es eine möglichkeit wenn ich dem betriebssystem sage er soll verschlüsselt mit lvm installieren das er nicht die ganze platte nutzen will
<michel_> oder anders gefragt gibt es eine möglichkeit wenn ich dem betriebssystem sage er soll verschlüsselt mit lvm installieren das er nicht die ganze platte nutzen will
<jokrebel> oO! Nach auswahl von 15.04 im Grub-Menü kommt: alloc magic is broken at 0x5........       Aborted. Press any key to exit. Was läuft da falsch?
<jokrebel> boot mit älterem Kernel scheint zu klappen 
<ctab101hd> jokrebel: meinst mich ?
<jokrebel> ctab101hd: Äh? Glaub nicht. Hab grad mal ausnahmsweise selber ne Frage ;-)
<ctab101hd> ah ok 
<jokrebel> ctab101hd: Kam noch nicht mal dazu zu lesen was _Dein_ Problem ist <g>
<ctab101hd> war gerade aber auch ein problem von mir ^^ booten mit 3.16/3.19 ok mit 4.X will es irgendwie nicht kp wieso^^ startet einfach neu 
<ctab101hd> nur das ich akku und wlan/bt nicht nutzen kann akku icht erkannt wlan/bt erst ab kernel 4.X
<jokrebel> kernel 4.x? Ist der inzwischen in Ubuntu angekommen? *wunder*
<mrkramps> jokrebel, mainline … ctab101hd ist gerade auf einem x86 tablet am experimentieren
<ctab101hd> ja ^^
<ctab101hd> frage mich nur wieso nach grub immer neustart ... externe platte ging nicht ... usb stick ja kp hat wohl probleme mit allem anderen 
<ctab101hd> vorhin kam übrigens nix mehr hier an mrkramps das hing wegen dem installer etwas :/ naja nicht schlimm ... ich hab wohl probleme mit den timern die nicht verbunden sind unter linux . deswegen tippt das tei ewig ein und den selben buchstaben
<ctab101hd> und die dünne (papp ähnliche) tastatur ist recht unempfindlich. kein vergleich zu normalen desktop tastaturen.
<ring0> jokrebel, klingt komisch
<ctab101hd> jokrebel: was war deine frage ?
<jokrebel> ring0: ctab101hd: Hat sich in Luft aufgelöst nach nem Grub-Update
<ring0> ah, das doch gut
<ctab101hd> ah cool :) ^^ find sogar ich gut :)
<ctab101hd> du bastelst aber nicht auch grad wegen efi an was oder ?
<jokrebel> nö ... mit so neumodischem Kram muss ich mir leider/gottseidank noch nicht abgeben.
<ctab101hd> ^^ eher gottseidank ... *narf* ist echt umständlicher als das gute alte bios 
<ctab101hd> und leider gibts an dem gerät kein bios mode oder wie es sonst genannt wird gibt glaub drei bezeichnungen dafür oder so 
<ctab101hd> wobei mainline darf ich mich eh nicht beschweren, ist ja bekannt das das system unter umständen nich läuft ..
<mrkramps> ctab101hd, es gibt ja 4.0 und 4.1 musst dich halt für beide versionen durch die RCs versuchen
<ctab101hd> ich muss grade erst mal einen neuen usb-stick besorgen ... ich hab grad nur einen der bootbar gemacht werden kann das phillips teil mit 16gb wil nicht .... der hat zum flasch noch nen chip der das verhindert 
<bekks> Der was genau verhindert?
<ctab101hd> wird nicht erkannt ... der komische phillips stick lässt sich auch on-chip veschlüsseln hat also eine µC an board der das macht ... 
<ctab101hd> besteht nicht nur aus usb-seriell-flash verbindug sondern kann mehr ... fehlkauf eindeutig
<bekks> Deine . Taste ist übrigens kaputt.
<bekks> Kannst Du dein eigentliches PRoblem nochmal in einem Satz zusammenfassen?
<ctab101hd> Die externe festplatte lässt sich nicht unter uefi booten. Der Stick von em aus ich die live-cd boote kann ich nicht zum installationsziel machen, und einen weiten stick er unter uefi bootfähig ist habe ich derzeit nicht. Ich musmorgen einen einfachen usb-flash speicher kaufen. snst kann ich as installierte system nicht Booten.
<bekks> Ist secure mode aktiviert?
<ctab101hd> nein
<ctab101hd> habe sogar das isp device im biosmauf das linux boot kompatible umgestellt. der erkennt die platte aber nur als blkdevice lässt sich aber leider nicht mounten 
<bekks> Was ist "das isp device"?
<bekks> Und du sagtest doch, du hättest kein BIOS?
<ctab101hd> komme mit der shell nicht auf fs0:\EFI\BOOT
<ctab101hd> es itnur ein UEFI keines mit BIOS Mode 
<ctab101hd> es ist halt ein reines UEFI 
<bekks> richtig, also gibt es kein BIOS.
<bekks> Und warum kommst du nicht auf fs0:\EFI\BOOT?
<ctab101hd> blöd zu erklären, ist auch neu für mich ^^ ja es ist ein UEFI von AMI ... 5.008 it ner UEFI 1.1.2 shell, weil ich blk9 nicht mounten kann um fs0/fs1/fs2 erreichbar zu machen 
<bekks> Diese ganzen Versionen interessieren niemanden. Ebenso das ganze drumherum, was ich nicht gefragt habe ;)
<ctab101hd> scheinbar hat er probleme damit externe blockdevices zu mounten 
<bekks> Warum kommst du nicht auf fs0:\EFI\BOOT?
<bekks> Wieso meinst du, dass es da scheinbar Probleme mit dem Mounten gibt?
<bekks> Gibt es irgendwelche Meldungen?
<ctab101hd> nein versucht es aber zeigt mit mp nur das blk9 an kein blk9 fs0
<ctab101hd> map*
<ctab101hd> gibt kein mapping 
<bekks> Existiert das device denn überhaupt?
<ctab101hd> sonst würde es icht die bezeichnung blk9 tagen oder ?
<ctab101hd> erkennen ja nur mounten nicht 
<ctab101hd> das ist mein problem 
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem ist auf der Partition?
<ctab101hd> 1x ntsf 1xvfat32 hab das schon nach gpt erstellt erkennt es ja auch nur mounen will er nicht mit mount blk9:\fs0
<ctab101hd> selbst bei nur blk9 nicht 
<ctab101hd> normal sollten dann ja alle patitionen verfügbar sein oder ?
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem ist auf der Partition?
<ctab101hd> 1x ntsf fs0;\  1xvfat32 fs1:\
<ctab101hd> drei zeilen über deiner frage schonmal beantwortet
<bekks> EFI braucht VFAT, nicht NTFS.
<ctab101hd> o.O http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen
<kubine> ctab101hd: Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ctab101hd> schau mal auf das bild .... ntsf! für den bootloader 
<bekks> Auf welches Bild?
<bekks> "Windows-Installation im EFI-Modus"?
<ctab101hd> vorgaben seitens windows .... ich muss den bootIA32 dort plazieren 
<ctab101hd> ich hab nur ne 32bit uefi shell der läd den bootloader von da 
<ctab101hd> und dann auf die eigendliche root dort holt er sich die anderen images für grub ect
<bekks> Die sdd1 Partition in dem Bild ist NICHT der EFI Bootloader, sondern die System Tools Partition von Windows.
<ctab101hd> hm... jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter als vorher .... wieso klappt es dann grub2 mit dem bootloader von dort zu booten bis es neustartet dürfte dann ja auch nicht gehen 
<ctab101hd> beim usb-stick liegt beim bootoader auch dort und er bootet
<bekks> Weil dem grub stage1 egal ist welches FS da drunter ist.
<bekks> Zeig uns mal ein sudo parted -l in einem Pastebin.
<ctab101hd> muss ich eben über usb booten bin gleich zurück...gerde bin ich unter windows 
<ctab101hd> brb :)
<ctabw101hd> uh moment hier laggt es böse
<ctabw101hd> das gerät mag es nicht so .. gpartet -l bringt jetzt aber nix mehr bekks ich hab den installer eben über die platte laufen lassen die ist vom installer eingerichtet
<bekks> Ich möchte trotzdem ein sudo parted -l sehen.
<ctabw101hd> ^ kein thema warte nur bitte kurz es laggt pervers weil sich der usb stick den anschluss mit dem wlan per hub teilt
<ctabw101hd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11049947/
<kubine> ctabw101hd: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ctabw101hd> ui das ist grad böse laggy aber stimmt ist doch fat32... sorry mein fehler 
<ctabw101hd> vom intenso bootet das ganze 
<ctabw101hd> die 160GB sind zum testen. Der rest interner Flash
<ctabw101hd> ich glaub hier kommt nix an dmesg sagt das wlan zickt. ich boote kurz um und komme wieder :) 
<ctabw101hd_> bekks:  ^^ sollte doch alles rihtig sein oder ? 
<jokrebel> die interpretation "dmesg sagt das wlan zickt" wär schön in nem NoPaste als kompletten Output selbst interpretieren zu dürfen
<bekks> Mir ist das alles zu konfus.
<jokrebel> me too
<ctabw101hd_> ok moment ich hab hier nen dmesg ohne wlan liegen das hab ich mit 15.X gemacht gehabt vielleicht hilft das weiter ... wenn ich euch das als opaste gemacht hab boote ich nochmal um und schaue ob es bisschen flüssier geht ... glaub der usb mag es nicht einen hub zu haben und zwei geräte bzw mit externer drei zu verarbeiten 
<bekks> Was auch immer du tust, Punkte sind keine Rudeltiere.
<ctabw101hd_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11050091/ 
<kubine> ctabw101hd_: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ctabw101hd_> ok verstanden. ich versuch nur damit einen zeitlichen abstand zwischen den sätzen zu signalisieren.
<bekks> Zeitliche Abstände signalisiert man durch zeitliche Abstände.
<ctabw101hd_> ^^ ich bin halt querdenker :) 
<ctabw101hd_> so jetzt boote ich nochmal und zeige euch was ich mit dem wlan meine 
<bekks> ctabw101hd: Warum rebootest du eigentlich dauernd?
<ctabw101hd> weil mit hub arbeiten unm;glich ist es dauert sekunden bis ich die yeichen die ich eintippe sehe 
<ctabw101hd> ohne komm ich nur nicht online 
<bekks> Weil dein Rechner nur einen USB Anschluss hat?
<ctabw101hd> ich kann nicht mal in gedit scrollen 
<bekks> Was völlig egal ist.
<ctabw101hd> `` tablet nicht rechner aber ja genau deswegen 
<ctabw101hd> wie soll mir das helfen wenn du sagst das is egal 
<bekks> Wieso soll ich dir denn nun beim Scrollen in gedit helfen?
<bekks> Wir warten IMMER NOCH auf das dmesg pastebin, und nicht auf deine Lebensgeschichte.
<bekks> Langsam aber sicher vergeht mir die Lust.
<ctabw101hd> der usb anschluss muss doch gerade das os und die verbindung mit dem wlan managen  da hakt das os nunmal moment ich bin dabei kann leider nicht schneller
<ctabw101hd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11050378/
<kubine> ctabw101hd: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ctabw101hd> klasse nun sind es keine iee fehler mehr in dmesg nun ist es nen irq ... der mag echt den hub nicht so sehr 
<bekks> irq?
<bekks> Dein Grafiktreiber hat ein massives Problem.
<mrkramps> ctabw101hd, verwendest du eigentlich die ganze zeit ubuntu mit unity für deine experimente da?
<mrkramps> ctabwhandy, verwendest du ubuntu mit unity auf dem tablet?
<ctabwhandy> so Handy ubuntu läuft aber noch weiß nicht was noch ankam 
<ctabwhandy> ja gnome wollte nicht 
<mrkramps> ok, dann ist der usb hub vermutlich nicht dein problem
<mrkramps> keine ahnung, wie leistungsfähig die hardware in dem tablet ist, aber ich hätte ja eher tief gestapelt
<mrkramps> insbesondere eine desktopumgebung ohne composite verwendet
<ctabwhandy> captiva Windows pad 10.1hd 
<ctabw101hd> so jetzt touchpal am zte handy buggt ich bekomm ne kriese ... kann wenn nur ohne t9 hier im chat schreiben sonst kommt nur müll rum 
<ctabw101hd> bekks: also welches iso (64bit ) würdest du an meiner stelle versuchen ?
<Rochvellon> xubuntu, lubuntu oder gar obenbox oder so
<ctabw101hd> das gerät hat nen quadcore  mit 1,3~1,8ghz 2gb ram und nen i915 grafikchip 
<ctabw101hd> ales SoC also nicht das schnellste 
<Rochvellon> sollte aber eig. ausreichen
<ctabw101hd> ^^ seit ich den hub mit wlan dran hab war es so lahm 
<mrkramps> für experimente würde ich lubuntu empfehlen
<ctabw101hd> vorher konnte ich flüssig arbeiten 
<ctabw101hd> ok ^^ ich lad mir mal nen iso 
<Rochvellon> wobei ich auf den hub tippe, denn da kommen sich wohl usb-stick und wlan in die haare
<ctabw101hd> ^^ denke ich auch wie gesagt nur den stick und es rennt wie auf ner großen kiste :) 
<ctabw101hd> aber ohne hub kein internet 
<Rochvellon> hm, wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann gibt es sdc-wlan-karten
<ctabw101hd> rtl8723bs habe ich nur kernelmodul lässt sich erst ab kernen 4.X kompilieren .... daher ja der externe adapter 
<Rochvellon> sonst mach es doch mit einem anderen rechner und installierst und kompilierst dort den notwendigen wlan-treiber und schiebst das dann aufs tablet
<ctabw101hd> geht nicht ich hab nur nen 8gb usb stick die externe bootet das tablet ja nicht .... er erkennt sie als blockdevie lässt sich aber nicht mounten um an den bootloader zu kommen und das system von da zu booten 
<ctabw101hd> und von sdkarte bootet es auch nicht 
<bekks> Die Information mit kernel 4.x ist defintiv falsch.
<ctabw101hd> ? wie du hast nen workaround 
<bekks> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2249936&ei=135OVdiKLon0UpjYgOAF&usg=AFQjCNEEPtvr72Gd6fCPC0yXDP6fYKOwcg
<bekks> Erster Treffer in Google.
<bekks> Aus Dezember 2014, da war von Kernel 4.x noch keine Rede.
<ctabw101hd> ja aber im master branch von heute ..... nach dem thread bin ich vorgegangen .... make gibt auch den fehler mit kommentar aus das es nicht unter 4.0 geht ... 
<bekks> Dann verwende einen Branch der zu deinem Kernel passt.
<ctabw101hd> ah sorry ja punkte, bin frustriert das ichs nicht hinbekomme 
<ctabw101hd> gibt keinen wie es scheint ich such ja schon 
<ctabw101hd> im github gibt es noch einen der den selben fehler anzeigt 
<bekks> Dann zeig doch mal die Links dazu
<ctabw101hd> https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs/tree/wip/5
<kubine> ctabw101hd: Title: hadess/rtl8723bs at wip/5 · GitHub (at github.com)
<ctabw101hd> https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs/tree/master
<kubine> ctabw101hd: Title: hadess/rtl8723bs · GitHub (at github.com)
<ctabw101hd> oder ich mach beim wip/5 was falsch wobei was ist an make && make install schon falsch zu machen 
<bekks> Der Mastertree ist 4 Tage alt.
<ctabw101hd> und den original wie im post nähmlich mit as am ende gibts nimmer ...
<bekks> wip/5 ist ein stale branch. 
<bekks> Und was ist die die komplette Ausgabe von make, di dir sagt, dass du mindestens kernel 4.x brauchst?
<ctabw101hd> brb reboot ... 
<bekks> Wieso das?
<ctabw101hd> hab ich eben erklärt zte touchpal lässt mich nur ohne t9 im webchat schreiben also boote ich vom langsameren ubuntu wieder auf windows damit ich hier normal schreiben kann 
<ctabw101hd> momebt eine minute noch ist lubuntu runtergeladen 
<bekks> KAnnst du nicht ohne t9 schreiben? o.O
<bekks> Vor allem, wie willst du mit Windows die make-Ausgabe hinbekommen?
<ctabw101hd> ne weil ich dann manchmal beim vertippen erst zwei zeichen löschen muss das ich nen buchstaben weiter komme ohne t9 ... zte blade vec 4G das teil ist ja nicht übel nur die touchpal gefällt mir nicht 
<ctabw101hd> moment 
<ctabw101hd> in den irclogs ist doch ein paste vom make gewesen ...
<ctabw101hd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11045618/
<kubine> ctabw101hd: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ctabw101hd> hatte ich heut schonmal 
<ctabw101hd> zeile 8
<ctabw101hd> wie wie will ich die make ausgabe unter windoof bekommen ? ich hab ne speicherkarte die ich unter media mounten kann ? booten kann ich damit nicht aber kann doch die ausgabe von make in ne datei umlenken 
<ctabw101hd> so mach ich das die ganze zeit weil ich vorher nur ein gerät von usb aus nutzen konnte 
<bekks> Dein dauerndes Herumgeboote macht sinnvollen Support unmöglich.
<bekks> Und es heisst Windows.
<ctabw101hd> bekks:  die hardware macht es mir halt leider nicht leichter wenn sich der stick und das wlan durch den hub in die queere kommen und ich sonst nicht suber arbeiten kann
<ctabw101hd> nd ob windows oder windoof bleibt sich doch gleich ... wir würden alle sicher kein linux benutzen wenn wir ein anderes os besser fänden oder ? 
<bekks> Trotzdem heisst das OS Windows.
<ctabw101hd> ist vielleicht : "ich mach keine schleichwerbung" ein besseres argument ? ist doch nur ein name mein gott nicht so eng sehen bitte :) 
<bekks> Anscheinen ist die Tastatur ohne T9 ja doch gut genug, um zu diskutieren. Also wird sie für den Support wohl auch reichen.
<ctabw101hd> wie ich sagte die ausgabe von make habe ich heute schonmal als pastebin gehbt ich bin noch unte windows am tablet 
<ctabw101hd> oder hast du das paste überlesen ? 
<bekks> Nein habe ich nicht. Wieso bootest du nicht einfach eine livecd mit kernel 4.x, installierst den Treiber, installierst Ubuntu, etc.?
<ctabw101hd> wenn du mir ne live-cd mit 4.x kernel zeigst mache ich das, so muss ich meinen kollegen erst noch überreden seinen lappy nochmal zu bekommen das ich dort nochmal was machen kann. von das hab ich nur versucht die istallation auf ne externe zu machen und die am tablet zu booten
<bekks> http://puppex.exton.net/
<kubine> bekks: Title: PuppEX Linux Live CD (at puppex.exton.net)
<ctabw101hd> die hat 4.X ?
<bekks> Hast du die Seite gelesen?
<ctabw101hd> 32 bit?.... oder gibts da auch ne 64bit die auch UEFI kann 
<bekks> Da musst du selbst suchen...
<ctabw101hd> nein, gibts nicht. 
<ctabw101hd> ftp://ftp.svenskalinuxforeningen.se/distributions/exton/
<ctabw101hd> nur 32bit mit nvidia treiber und pae 
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-10
<_cpo_> e
<_cpo__> hi
<_cpo__> gibt es eigentlich noch freie usenet server?
<_cpo__> es gab doch mal sowas wie philosophie gruppen...
<_cpo__> danke
<HALLOOOOOO> Hi zusammen
<HALLOOOOOO> jemand zu hause?
<bekks> Herein, wenns kein Schneider ist.
<HALLOOOOOO> hi bekks ich bins. hast gesagt ubuntu erhaelt durch die amazon kaufe ueber die ubuntu amazon app 0 euro aber erstellen die keine referral links?
<bekks> Welche Rolle spielt das?
<bekks> Ubuntu erhält keine Provision durch Amazon. Und es ist hier offtopic. Dafür gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bekks> m(
<mrkramps> aber schön, dass du schon im dienst bist =P
<bekks> :D
<BigSmiley_> Hallo
<Zai-Cesuo> hallo! jemand da, der mir mit einem "Grub"-Problem helfen könnte?
<jokrebel> bestimmt
<Zai-Cesuo> ich beschreibe das ganze einfach mal kurz
<Zai-Cesuo> ich hatte bis Anfang dieser Woche nur eine HDD mit Windows 7 Home Premium (64bit). Ich legte mir dann eine SSD Samsung 840 Evo zu. Installierte dort dann Windows 7 Ultimate (64 bit). Auf dieser SSD habe ich heute Ubuntu installiert. Alles schön und gut.
<Zai-Cesuo> Grub zeigt mir Ubuntu und windows 7 an. Leider aber nur das Windows 7 auf der HDD. Wie bekomme ich nun mein Windows 7 Ultimate in mein Grub hinein?
<Zai-Cesuo> Natürlich habe ich die Option "install ubuntu alongside Windows 7" gewählt und gab ubuntu eine 20 GB Partition
<jokrebel> 2 Windows gleichzeitig? Ging das denn _vor_ der Ubuntu-Installation?
<k1l_> guck mla ob die partitionen auch passen.
<Zai-Cesuo> dies ging vor der installation. Im Boot Menü wählte ich UEFI-Windows boot aus. Einfach die SSD zu wählen funktionierte leider nicht so gut
<k1l_> und dann lass ein "sudo update-grub" laufen
<Zai-Cesuo> das ließ ich bereits laufen und hatte einen neustart versucht. Leider erfolglos
<Zai-Cesuo> wie lasse ich mir denn am einfachsten die Partitionsgrößen anzeigen?
<k1l_> "sudo parted -l"
<k1l_> das kannste dann in einem pastebin service hier verlinken. zum angucken taugt sicher gparted besser
<Zai-Cesuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11066221/
<kubine> Zai-Cesuo: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Zai-Cesuo> hoffe du hast das so gemeint
<k1l_> ja, dann lass mal ein "sudo update-grub" laufen, dass sollte ja auch die beiden wins finden
<Zai-Cesuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11066261/  das kommt dabei raus
<kubine> Zai-Cesuo: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Zai-Cesuo> falls es dir irgendwas aussagt... 
<Zai-Cesuo> soll ich einfach wieder mal neu starten und probieren?
<Zai-Cesuo> bin gleich wieder da ^^ danke schonmal. mal sehen obs läuft..  falls es die HDD lädt dauert das kurz ^^
<Zai-Cesuo> wieder da... es funktionierte leider nicht. bin für neue lösungsvorschläge offen
<k1l_> ja der erkennt das efi windows nicht. aber von efi kram hab ich keine ahnung
<k1l_> wenn hier keiner ne lösung weiß versuchs mal im forum.ubuntuusers.de mit den infos
<Zai-Cesuo> vielen dank für deine hilfe. ich probiere es mal wieder im englischen chat.
<Zai-Cesuo> danach poste ich vielleicht mal im Forum. Danke dir dennoch
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-09
<IngoPan> moin
<IngoPan> ich hab mein system abgeschossen
<IngoPan> ist jmd. schon wach und mag mir 10 minuten helfen?
<IngoPan> ich bin verzeifelt.
<k1l_> dont shoot at your system! :)
<dreamon> moin. Wenn ich aus dem Standby komme ist der Mauszeiger unsichtbar. Ich kann zwar rumklicken, sehe aber nicht wo ich bin. Stecke ich einen Externen Monitor noch zusätzlich an. Ist der Mauszeiger wieder da. Fehler ist immer reproduzierbar.
 * jokrebel kennt das. Eines der "kleineren" Fehlerchen, die "Suspend" so haben kann. Lösung für mich: Kein Standby nutzen
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das ist keine Lösung. STRG+CTRL+F1 und zurück zeigt den Cursor wieder an.
<dreamon> Scheint ein intel problem zu sein → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604
<jokrebel> dreamon: Für _mich_ ist es ne Lösung. Du kannst Dich ja an den Bug mit dran hängen.
<LinuxUserXXL> Ich suche ein Programm für Ubuntu, wo man direkt den Festplattenstatus, wie bei CrystalDiskInfo sieht: http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/manual-en/images/Main.png
<LinuxUserXXL> Mir geht es vor allem um das Feld: Good, Bad
<stevieh> hehe.
<stevieh> naja, such mal nach smarctl
<stevieh> aber das ist nicht clickibunti
<LinuxUserXXL> Was ist von Bedeutung VALUE WORST THRESH RAW_VALUE UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED?
<stevieh> muss gugln
<LetoThe2nd> ganz oben steht doch pass/fail oder so was in der art.
<LetoThe2nd> a.k.a. good/bad ;-)
<_moep_> LinuxUserXXL: smartctl kann dir auch fehler anzeigen
<_moep_> -a oder so
<_moep_> da steht dann nach der tabelle die auflistung aller fehler
<troif> Hallo ihr. Ich habe bei meinem mbp rEFInd installiert. Ich möchte gerne über separate Menüeinträge mit dem nouveau- oder dem nVidia-Treiber booten. Wie mache ich das?
<LupusE> moin
<frozen_> moin jungs :) ich hab ein kleines problem, dass mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ist. ich hab die cpu (intel g3258) in meinem selbstbau-NAS vor der instl. mittels bios übertaktet und das ganze immer per windows getestet. als es stabil wurde (3,9 oder 4,0 GHz) habe ich ubuntu installiert. jetzt ist mir allerdings aufgefallen, dass bei cpufreq nur der standard takt der cpu von 3,2 zur verfügung steht. 
<frozen_> 3,8 waren es sogar nur, die werden mir per "lshw -c cpu | grep capacity" aber auch richtig angezeigt, nur nie genutzt
<Robert_Zenz> frozen_, keine Ahnung zu deinem Problem, aber wieso wilslt du ein NAS uebertakten?
<frozen_> die cpu ist doch genau dafür auf den markt gekommen ;)
<frozen_> es läuft auf dem nas PLEX, daher wird zumindest etwas cpu last aufgebaut
<stevieh> andere leute sind froh, wenn ihr nas lautlos ist.
<LetoThe2nd> mei, everybody needs a hobby.
<frozen_> wiederum andere sind froh, wenn der gewünschte takt genutzt wird :>
<frozen_> das nas steht ja auch nicht neben dem bett wo es stören würde
<stevieh> woran erkennt windows denn, welche Takte es gibt?
<stevieh> und du solltest mal mit entsprechenden benchmarks testen, ob es nur den falschen takt anzeigt und doch übertaktet ist...
<frozen_> z.B.?
<stevieh> apt search benchmark
<frozen_> hab den gerade per "cat /dev/zero > /dev/null" einfach an die lastspitze gebracht und mit allen programme wird 3,2 als current speed angezeigt
<stevieh> was heisst mit allen programmen wird 3,2 angezeigt?
<stevieh> die theorie kann ja sein, dass das ding übertaktet, das aber nicht angezeigt wird.
<frozen_> cat /proc/cpuinfo ; cpufreq-info; dmidecode -t processor
<frozen_> laut foren kann es auch an bios einstellungen liegen
<stevieh> wie gesagt. Ich würde es mal mit benchmarks im übertakteten und normalen Zustand verifizieren
<frozen_> darauf wird es wohl hinauslaufen :( danke für den tipp1
<raSAM> frozen_: Für Ubuntu gibts von Intel das Tool turbostat das sollte den korrekten Takt anzeigen
<El_Presidente> mahlzeit
<El_Presidente> was kann ich tun, wenn mein pc mit ubuntu 16.04 (machte er vorher auch schon) sich nach dem ordnungsgemäßen herunterfahren wieder anschaltet? 
<El_Presidente> unter windows habe ich das problem nicht
<El_Presidente> ist jetzt auch kein ubuntu spezifisches problem, habe beispielsweise mit fedora gegengetestet
<dadrc> Gucken obs irgendwie sinnvolle Kernelparameter gibt, die helfen
<dadrc> Oder im BIOS gucken, ob dir da irgendwie WoL oder so in den Weg kommt
<El_Presidente> ah du meinst, dass es mit wol zutun haben könne, das hatte ich noch nicht auf dem schirm
<dadrc> Gabs mal ein paar Boards, die da Probleme hatten
<dadrc> Wenn du das nicht brauchst, einfach mal ausmachen
<El_Presidente> ja das kann ich beruhigt abschalten (sollte es gehen)
<El_Presidente> weißt du zufällig welche boards das waren
<El_Presidente> ich habe ein z87 pro4 von asrock
<dadrc> Waren zumindest (unter anderem) auch Boards für 4th Gen Core i
<El_Presidente> ja da bin ich ja dann betroffen
<dadrc> Ob das spezielle Board das auch hat, keine Ahnung, ausprobieren geht schneller =)
<El_Presidente> ich reboote mal schell danke dir
<El_Presidente> wol war wohl schon aus dadrc 
<dadrc> Schade, das wär einfach gewesen
<El_Presidente> ich hatte mal bei einem htpc ein wol problem, da ist er nach 10 minuten wieder angegangen
<El_Presidente> bei mir ist das aber nach 2-3 sekunden der fall
<dadrc> El_Presidente: BIOS aktuell?
<El_Presidente> jo
<El_Presidente> habe das problem seit 2013
<El_Presidente> eben seit ich mir das haswell system zugelegt habe
<dadrc> Guck mal hier, da sind Leute mit dem gleichen Mainboard und so 'nem Problem: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66171
<dadrc> Guck mal Kommentar #111 an
<El_Presidente> dass ich das nicht selbst gefunden habe ;) vielen dank
<mich78> moin
<mich78> Eine Frage zur Sicherung. Ich hab Ubuntu 14.04 LTS mit Verschlüsselung installiert. Ubuntu soll durch die 16er LTS-Version ersetzt werden. Die Daten hab ich mit "Datensicherungen" gesichert. Liegen die gesicherten Daten dann ebenfalls verschlüsselt vor? 
<stevieh> ich würde sagen, das eine hat nix mit dem anderen zu tun
<mich78> Hi stevieh :)
<stevieh> auch für dich den Hinweis, dass das update von 14.04 auf 16.04 noch nicht offiziell ist
<mich78> sorry, wurde gekickt 
<mich78> 16.04 soll frisch installiert werden
<mich78> Für mich ist jetzt wichtig ob ich die Daten aus dem Backup wieder zurück spielen und verwenden kann, oder ob die verschlüsselt und damit unbrachbar wären
<LetoThe2nd> steck halt die backup-platte einfach mal an nem anderen rechner an, dann siehst du sofort inwiefern die verschlüsselt sind - oder auch nicht.
<stevieh> das siehste mit duplicity eher nicht. 
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<stevieh> Du hast dem Backup ein passwort vergeben?
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: dejadup backups sehen eher cryptich aus.
<mich78> dteinamen sind in etwa so: duplicity-full.20160508T012225Z.vol1.difftar.gz
<mich78> Ich hab kein PW vergeben
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: igitt.
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab nix gesagt
<stevieh> mich78: na, dann versuch doch mal eine Datei aus dem backup zurück zu spielen. Sollte problemlos gehen.
<mich78> Ok danke
<Katharina> Hallo! Ist das nur der Ubuntu Support oder auch Kubuntu?
<jokrebel> ist für alle *ubuntus
<passt> ich habe mit ubuntu 16.04 einen bluetooth lautsprecher. Die klangqualität ist allerdings miserabel.
<jokrebel> Ich denke mal Funkverbindung und HiFi schließen sich eher aus.
<dasjoe> Geht, die Funkverbindung heißt dann halt nicht Bluetooth. Aber das ist OT :)
<passt> Der BTlautsprecher ist als Headset erkannt und verbunden worden. Unter Klangeinstellungen kann ich auch den Modus für das Gerät von Headset Head  Unit auf Hifi-Wiedergabe umstellen, so dass der Klang deutlich besser ist.
<k1l_> BT ist ja digital und standardisiert. das sollte eher keinen einfluss haben.
<stevieh> es gibt a2dp und headset mode.
<passt> Dieser Hifi-Modus hat auch vor zwei/drei Wochen geklappt, als ich die Box neu und das erste mai verbunden hatte.
<jokrebel> theoretisch - aber ne Funkverbindung ist halt nunmal Bauartbedingt auch viel störanfälliger
<stevieh> wenn das ding mit headset verbunden ist, klingts wie telefon.
<stevieh> und bt audio unter linux ist traditionell kacke
<passt> Wenn ich jetzt den Hifi-Modus wähle, schaltet Ubuntu automatisch auf die Notebooklautsprecher um. Was nün?
<stevieh> hab noch kein 16.04 aber bisher half da immer der gnome bluetooth, so hiess der glaub ich
<stevieh> ah ne. blueman
<passt> ersetzt das dann die bisherige bluetooth einrichtung? oder muss ich das erst deinstallieren?
<stevieh> es ersetzt es ... so halb :-) aber musst nix deinstallieren.
<stevieh> ist grütze, aber damit hab ich es meistens hin bekommen.
<k1l_> bei mir klappt das mit meinem sony BT ding und dem standard manager für BT bei unity top
<stevieh> na, du bist ja auch ein Glückskind. Mit welchem Ubuntu?
<passt> Aaaaah, es hat jetzt geklappt. Der Hifi-Modus ist auf der Box geblieben. Fragt mich aber nicht wie und warum. Ich habe nichts anderes als vorher gemacht. Getrennt, GErät gelöscht, neu hinzugefügt und zuletzt auf Hifi-Modus umgeschaltet.
<stevieh> ja, so isses.
<cer> hallo
<cer> wie mounte ich eine lokale hdd mit fstab mit schreibrechten für alle Nutzer?
<bekks> Frg in einem Freebsd Channel. Du hast vorhin in #ubuntu gesagt, du nutzt Freebsd.
<bekks> Danke.
<bekks> *Frag
<cer> toll
<k1l_> cer: -> https://www.freebsd.org/de/community/irc.html
<cer> ich komme in den channel nicht rein
<k1l_> langsam wird es dreist von dir
<k1l_> cer: dann mach einen account bei freenode und log dich ein
<bekks> cer: Das ist nicht unser Problem. Und auch dazu wurde Dir die Lösung genannt.
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-10
<LupusE> hi
<tokam> Ich habe hier ein WLAN Netz in das ich reinkomme, und ich kann auch 192.168.1.1 anpingen
<tokam> aber leider komme ich nicht ins Internet und kann 8.8.8.8 nicht anpingen. Mit dem Smartphone komme ich aber rein und habe nun USB Teathering aktiviert
<tokam> Woran kann es liegen, dass es per WLAN nicht mit Ubuntu klappt, aber bei allen anderen Windows PC Nutzern und mit Android? Zieht sich Ubuntu nicht die richtige std. gateway?
<dadrc> tokam: guck doch mal, was deine routen sagen
<dadrc> terminal auf, `ip route show`
<tokam> ok, was sollte ich dann sehen und wie fixe ich es? Ich müsste meine USB Teathering verbindung und damit die Verbindung zu diesem Chat trennen um den Befehl aufzurufen
<dadrc> dann siehst du, ob Ubuntu eine sinnvolle Standardroute zu deinem Gateway hat
<tokam> ok wie ändere ich sie?
<dadrc> müsste "default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0 proto static 100" oder so sein
<tokam> aktuell steht hier dies 
<tokam> default via 192.168.42.129 dev enx02025c5b3932  proto static  metric 100 
<tokam> 169.254.0.0/16 dev enx02025c5b3932  scope link  metric 1000 
<tokam> 192.168.42.0/24 dev enx02025c5b3932  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.42.17  metric 100 
<tokam> für mein android teathering
<tokam> wie kann ich die route so ändern, dass der default wert passt?
<tokam> falls er falsch wäre
<dadrc> ip route add default via <gateway>
<stevieh> im prinzip zeigt dir auch die Verbindungsinformation im Netzwerkmanager, was eingestellt ist. 
<stevieh> da musst du nix mit dem Terminal machen
<stevieh> und wenn du da vom router kein Gateway bekommen hast, kannst du entweder ne manuelle verbindung anlegen, oder schauen, warum du vom router keins bekommen hast.
<tokam> ok ich probiere es nochmal bis gleich
<tokam> Also die Routen stimmen aber ich bekomme trotzdem keine Webseiten.
<tokam> Ich kann nichtmal 192.168.1.1 aufrufen aber mein Smartphone kann den Webserver der Ubuntu Maschine aufrufen wenn ich im Netz bin
<stevieh> na, vielleicht lässt dein router dich nicht raus.
<tokam> und wieso?
<tokam> wieso lässt er das smartphone raus und alle anderen aber meinen ubuntu notebook nicht?
<stevieh> k.a. weil deine mac gefiltert wird?
<tokam> tplink w48951nd
<tokam> wieso sollte die bitte gefiltert werden
<stevieh> weil das vielleicht jemand eingestellt hat. Schau halt mal auf die Oberfläche deines routers
<tokam> Mac Filter ist ausgeschlatet
<stevieh> ping 192.168.1.1 geht?
<stevieh> haber per http die 192.168.1.1 geht nicht?
<tokam> Ich habe im Router einen Gastzugang aktiviert über den es nun klappt. Aber über das Hauptnetz komme ich da nicht rein
<tokam> Eventuell sind Ubuntu Maschinen verdächtig
<stevieh> quatsch
<doev> Ich habe bei opengl-Anwendungen trotz aktiviertem vsync ein tearing im unteren Bereich des Fensters. Weiß zufällig jemand wie ich es gelöst bekomme? Ist eine Nvidia-Karte und Ubuntu 14.04
<stevieh> doev: hast du zwei Schirme im Betrieb?
<dadrc> mehrere monitore?
<doev> ja zwei
<dadrc> stevieh: you win
<stevieh> :-)
<doev> es sieht aus, als ob er etwas zu früh swaped.
<stevieh> vsync geht nur auf dem Hauptschirm AFAIK. d.h. da kannste nix machen
<dadrc> Doch, kann man in den Treibern umstellen =)
<doev> das geht auf beiden Schirmen nicht.
<stevieh> dann gehts auf dem anderen nich, oder?
<dadrc> Zumindest beim Nvidia-Blob
<dadrc> jo, immer nur auf einem
<dadrc> doev: manchmal ist das etwas zickig
<dadrc> guck mal das hier an: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Vertical_sync_using_TwinView
<doev> Auch wenn ich das Fenster ganz schmal mache kommt es. Immer ab einer bestimmten y-Auflösung.
<stevieh> und da war noch ein Thema mit der Speichergrösse
<doev> "If you are using TwinView and vertical sync (the "Sync to VBlank" option in nvidia-settings), you will notice that only one screen is being properly synced, unless you have two identical monitors."
<doev> naja, ich habe zwei identische Monitore, aber bei beiden geht es nicht.
<doev> Ich habe die Datei /etc/profile.d/Tearing.sh angelegt. DIe wird automatisch jetzt ausgeführt?
<dadrc> +x?
<doev> ja
<doev> dann teste ich es mal
<doev> *seufz*
<doev> mit nur einem aktivierten Monitor habe ich das Tearing immer noch.
<stevieh> was sind denn das für monitore? Sehr grosse?
<dadrc> diesen GL_YIELD-Krams hast du auch schon ausprobiert?
<doev> __GL_YIELD="USLEEP" __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1 __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=1 __GL_SYNC_DISPLAY_DEVICE=DFP-0 __VDPAU_NVIDIA_SYNC_DISPLAY_DEVICE=DFP-0
<doev> es sind 4:3er mit 1280x1024
<doev> und dort wo er sync, könnte tatsächlich ein 16:9 Monitor sein Ende haben.
<doev> Pi mal Daumen
<Absolon> hallo brauch ma hilfe
<Absolon> ich bekomme bei der aktualisierung folgende anzeige
<Absolon> aktualisierung fehlgeschlagen überprüfen sie ihre internetverbindung
<stevieh> tja, haste das gemacht?
<Absolon> die meldung kam als ich die aktualisierung startete
<Absolon> wie du siehst geht ja mein internet prima
<stevieh> was isses denn für ein ubuntu?
<Absolon> 16.04
<stevieh> vielleicht ist irgendwas unten. Kannst ja mal mit apt-get update schauen, wo es konkret klemmt
<Absolon> mom mach ich mal und paste es
<Absolon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16345646/
<stevieh> na siehste
<stevieh> machste die kaputten ppas weg und gut ist
<Absolon> was muss ich machen stev das es wieder geht????
<Absolon> wo und wie muss ichn das machen??
<stevieh> guggste in google nach ppa entfernen
<David1977> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/
<David1977> da stehts drin
<Absolon> woran sehe ioch welche kaputt sind???
<David1977> I würde mal sagen alle vor denen ein "ign" steht?!
<David1977> aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher...also besser nicht auf mich hören
<stevieh> einfach schauen, was da mit dem pepper-flash rumfällt und das wegmachen
<David1977> stevieh: steht das "ign" für "Ignore"?
<stevieh> wird wohl so sein ;-)
<David1977> ok
<Absolon> ich nehme die häken raus von den ppas
<Absolon> anwendungen & akualisierungen richig?
<David1977> mal wieder ein Beispiel warum man sein system nicht mit etlichen PPAs vollpacken sollte ;)
<David1977> Absolon: hast du das Wiki gelesen welches ich verlinkt hatte?
<Absolon> meinstz du das mit dem repository befehl???
<Absolon> na gut wenn mir keine direkt helfen will
<David1977> Nimm das mal nicht persönlich...aber diese Wikis sind wirklich gut und hin und wieder hilft es, wenn man sie liest
<Absolon> ja ich lese das ja aber ich wollte schnelle unkomplizierte hilfe
<stevieh> die hat er bekommen.
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> help! :)
<nagetier> etwas genau wäre schon hilfreich ;)
<tojoko> naja, ich glaube, ich hatte schon mal gefragt. Ich versuche ubuntu auf einer sd-card zu installieren. das hat auch mehr oder weniger gut geklappt. nur booten kann ich's nicht. wegen pci und so ... deshalb muesste ich wohl die bootkonfiguration aus der installation auf der sd-card extrahieren, ev. mithilfe eines livesystems und als datei in den windows boot manager einfügen.
<tojoko> damit von anfang an pci support beim booten gegeben ist. Alle Artikel die ich aber online finde, drehen sich nur darum, wie ich linux auf einer sd-card installiere und sd-card wird auch noch mit usb stick häufig gleichgesetzt. omg.
<bekks> Was ist denn das Ziel dahinter? Was genau willst du denn booten?
<tojoko> die sd card. und möglichst keine änderungen an der hd machen. aus prinzip. ich glaube, ich habe jetzt etwas gefunden was mein problem ganz gut beschreibt. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD - leider auf englisch. und ich muss noch schauen, ob da nicht doch änderungen an der hd gemacht wurden.
<bekks> Eine SD Card ohne irgendein Gerät drumherum kann man nur angucken, nicht booten.
<nagetier> tojoko, wo ist die karte angeschlossen?
<tojoko> die ist natuerlich im slot. Wo auch sonst? Das ist ja der grosse vorteil gegenüber einem mehr oder weniger globigen slot. Aber ich glaube, ich kauf mir einfach einen usb-stummel.
<nagetier> imho passt die analogie stick-karte ganz gut, ist diese an usb angeschlossen, unterscheidet sich das vorgehen nicht wirklich
<bekks> Im Slot wovon? Einem Auto? Einem PC? Einem Raspberry?
<tojoko> nagetier, genau das duerfte sie aber in der Regel nicht sein. ^^
<tojoko> bekks, lenovo, sorry, dachte das waere in dem context klar. ^^
<bekks> Klar ist nur der SD Slot, nicht das Gerät.
<tojoko> bekks, lenovo ideapad s400 ...
<nagetier> tojoko, wo wird die Karte erkannt, wenn du sie in einem laufenden System abfragst, an USB?
<nagetier> ich vermute ja, was hat PCI dann mit dem Bootvorgang zu tun
<nagetier> wird die Karte im BIOS/UEFI erkannt?
<tojoko> nagetier, mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ich das jetzt verifizieren soll. Aber unter einem livesystem wird mir die karte ganz klar nicht als usb sondern als m-irgendwas angezeigt.
<tojoko> nagetier, nee - das waere ja einfach. :)
<nagetier> tojoko, lsusb hilft
<nagetier> schau ob dort der Reader aufgeführt wird
<tojoko> danke, werde ich machen, sobald ich ein linux system habe :)
<nagetier> solltest du eh bereit haben um einzugreifen
<tojoko> strange, laut dem windows geräte manager habe ich einen usb 3.0 port und die karte ist ev. doch per usb angeschlossen - wobei, dann könnte er sie mir ja auch als bootmedium anbieten, oder nicht?
<nagetier> tojoko, wird ein USB-Stich am Reader, ich vermute, der hat einen Anschluss, bootbar angezeigt?
<nagetier> k
<jokrebel> 20:34:35     tojoko | danke, werde ich machen, sobald ich ein linux system habe :)  <--- hmm? Geht es grad _nicht_ um Ubuntu?
<nagetier> wobei, moment, du setzt einen Laptop ein
<jokrebel> guten Abend erst mal
<nagetier> jokrebel, Moin, doch, er versucht Ubuntu auf eine SD-Karte zu bringen
<jokrebel> ahso - bin schon still ;-)
<tojoko> abend, ja, laptop. nun, es geht darum, ubuntu zum Laufen zu kriegen. Im Moment geht das nicht, bzw. nur vom usb stick. weshalb ich schon wieder unter windows 10 unterwegs bin.
<tojoko> es ist ja bereits da! :) Ich muss es nur noch erwecken.
<nagetier> tojoko, du hattest während der Installation kontrolliert dass der Bootloader auch wirklich auf die Karte geschrieben wurde?
<nagetier> wobei die so oder so im Setup zu finden sein sollte
<k1l> kann das ding von sdcard booten?
<nagetier> berechtigte Frage ;)
<jokrebel> Und ist UEFI im spiel?
<tojoko> jaein, ich hatte den auf einen extra usb stick geschrieben - aber das hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert. jetzt suche ich mehr informationen dazu.
<tojoko> jokrebel, mhmm, das muesste ja abzustellen sein.
<tojoko> k1l, wirklich, gut frage - von haus aus erstmal nicht.
<jokrebel> soweit ich hört nicht immer
<nagetier> hier wird der Reader mit leeren Slots in BIOS/UEFI angezeigt, ist das bei dir auch so?
<tojoko> nein, leider nicht.
<k1l> tojoko: du musst dann aber grub und ein /boot auf die hdd packaen. ganz ohne geht es nicht
<nagetier> tojoko, dann würde ich das mal mit entsprechenden Suchbegriffen klären
<k1l> denn von irgendwas muss er ja booten
<nagetier> k1l, warum nicht auf die SD?
<k1l> oder eben auf einen usb stick.
<nagetier> ahso
<nagetier> ok
<k1l> nagetier: das bios sieht die sd-karte gar nicht
<nagetier> jo, das macht es etwas unpraktisch
<k1l> da kannste ubuntu auch auf ne salami nebne dem laptop schreiben. das bootet da genau so wenig :)
<nagetier> hast aber lecker futter dabei
<tojoko> k1l, danke für die hilfe. Das mit grub waere jetz auch noch kein problem. das mit boot wollte ich vermeiden. aber selbst wenn ich das auf die platte oder einen usb stick schreibe, muss ich das wohl noch modifizieren, damit er auf die sd card zugreifen kann.
<k1l> tojoko: du stellst dir das zu einfach vor
<nagetier> tojoko, was soll denn der Grund für deine Aktion sein? .. so nimmst du dir ja einige Vorteile
<k1l> tojoko: du kannst das system und die daten vom system auf die sdkarte schreiben und die auch booten lassen. aber das erste booten vom bios muss entweder von der hdd oder von einem usbstick passieren. als grub und /boot muss irgendwo hin ausser auf die sdkarte
<nagetier> externer USB-Reader wäre evtl. noch zu bedenken
<tojoko> nie wieder lenovo ..
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD   beschreibt eigentlich recht gut was zu tun ist
<nagetier> normalerweise ist da nicht mehr zu tun als auf einen Stick
<nagetier> wenn er halt von Karte bootet..
<tojoko> nagetier, ja, bin auch tatsaechlich ueber eine anleitung gestolpert, wo das jmd. so geloest hat. bootet von der sd-card via usb, steckt die dann in den sc-card slot, macht 'n rescann und startet wohl sein system. ^^
<tojoko> also, danke nochmal - muss mal gucken, was ich jetzt mache.
<nagetier> das müsste ich jetzt selber lesen.. :)
<nagetier> tojoko, warum nicht vom USB-Stick?
<nagetier> also ansich das System dort drauf haben?
<nagetier> ich mag diese Mini-Dinger da sehr
<tojoko> jaein - auch das muesste ich persistent machen. und ich braeuchte so ein mini ding. die sticks die ich habe sind mir zu gross und auch alle mehr oder weniger in benutzung. Aber es wird wohl auf einen usb stick mit fat32/boot/swap/ubuntu hinauslaufen.
<nagetier> tojoko, schau nach Sandisk, wäre mein Vorschlag.. passende sind kompakt und verblüffend schnell
<nagetier> was so Mini-Teile nicht immer sind
<tojoko> hehe, habe gerade einen original verpackten in der Schreibtischschublade gefunden. die nerven mich eigentlich immer ziemlich, die Dinger, weil ich nie weiss, ob ich deren software runterschmeissen kann. Aber wenn ich die partition einfach verkleinere, umgehe ich das ja ...^^
<tojoko> k1l: eine letzte Frage noch. Ich glaube, http://linux.lsdev.sil.org/wiki/index.php/Set_up_GRUB_to_boot_a_Linux_SD_card_(on_a_Linux_computer) , beschreibt besser, was ich suche. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich bei der Anleitung keine boot partition benötige?
<k1l> tojoko: du wirst um grub+/boot auf usb oder auf hdd nicht herum kommen.
<tojoko> grub ist schon klar, benötigt aber doch keine eigene partition, oder verstehe ich das komplett falsch?
<k1l> tojoko: dein link geht davon aus, dass du schon ein ubuntu mit linux installiert hast und zusätlich eins von sdcard willst
<k1l> tojoko: grub braucht eine partition für die configs.
<k1l> und das ist /boot. der MBR reicht nicht aus
<k1l> tojoko: die anleitung im ubuntu wiki beschreibt das sehr gut
<tojoko> danke, aber genau das wollte ich vermeiden. 
<tojoko> krass, der http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986126&page=3 hat Ahnung - ich leider nicht und muss jetzt nochmal ganz dumm fragen, koennen die sachen fuer grub auch auf C: liegen? 
<jokrebel> klingt alles sehr dubios. Aber der Teil von Grub der in /boot ist könnte sich vermutlich auch in /boot auf dem Windows-Lauferwerk-C befinden
<jokrebel> warum aber nicht einfach ein "Dualboot"?
<tojoko> jokrebel, weil keine partition frei ist. auch so eine lenovo spezialität. Dann muesste ich halt eine frei machen. Aber das waere halt eine andere geschichte.
<k1l> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob grub von windows aus daten lesen kann
<jokrebel> tojoko: Wie viele Partitionen sind da denn drauf? Und wie viel Platz wäre frei? Bevor Du hier diesen Hack antust...
<nagetier> am Ende der HDD 200MB Platz machen scheint mir da noch am sinnvollsten
<tojoko> jokrebel: :) Vier Paritionen, frei wären 100 - max 200 GB, aber eben keine Partition. Und sorry, als ich das ganze anfing, war mir nicht bewußt, dass das so ausarten würde.
<jokrebel> Und dass erst mal meist kein frei Platz vorhanden ist, ist ja relativ normal.
<nagetier> tojoko, dann erstelle doch eine?
<tojoko> nagetier, es sind vier vorhanden und ich verstehe nicht wirklich, wofuer die gut sind. ^^
<k1l> nagetier: es gehen nur 4 pirmäre partitionen :)
<nagetier> ja, ok, das hätte man vorher einplanen sollen
<k1l> tojoko: meistens sind es 1-2 für windows und dann der rest für so recovery kram vom hersteller
<jokrebel> tojoko: Was ist denn auf den 4 Paritionen drauf? Kann man da nicht eine weg machen; ne erweiterte draus machen und hat dann auch mehr als viel mögliche?
<tojoko> nagetier, richtig - aber was will man erwarten, bei notebooks aus china. wie gesagt, nie wieder.
<nagetier> tojoko, versuche mal eines nicht aus Asien zu bekommen :)
<tojoko> jokrebel, ja, kann man - man muss nur die richtige treffen. und die beschreibungen waren alle auf englisch.
<jokrebel> s/viel/vier 
<tojoko> nagetier, gibt meines Wissens zwei Hersteller, terra und ...
<nagetier> und die will man haben?
<nagetier> aber ok, das ist OT
<k1l> tojoko: das machen fast alle hersteller so
<jokrebel> tojoko: Naja - wissen was man tut sollte man bei so etwas zumindest auf alle Fälle. Nur find ich Deine "SD-Card als Notkrücke Lösung" mehr als abendteuerlich.
<tojoko> k1l, ja, aber lenovo ist wohl besonders schlimm. Drei Partitionen haetten doch auch gereicht, oder eine erweiterte oder ..
<k1l> tojoko: du kannst aber den grub(MBR) und /boot auch auf einen usb stick machen. das ist in dem ubuntu wiki ja auch beschrieben wie das geht. dann kannste halt nur ubuntu booten wenn der usb drin steckt.
<k1l> tojoko: nein. das machen asus, acer, toschiba,.... auch alle so. das kommt echt eher auf das modell an, nicht auf den hersteller
<nagetier> k1l, der könnte doch auch dieses andere OS booten?
<tojoko> jokrebel, ich habe halt noch ein netbook bei dem ich eine ähnliche ausgangslage habe. zumal man dort die sd-card komplett versenken kann. und der erste bin ich wohl auch nicht https://www.google.de/search?q=grub2win+sd+card&oq=grub2win+sd+card&aqs=chrome..69i57.3821j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8
<tojoko> k1l, danke nochmal für den tipp.
<jokrebel> nuja - viel Erfolg. Ich geh jetzt eh ins Bett
<tojoko> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=97207 , second post, nur falls es jmd. interessiert.
<tojoko> gleich mal ausdrucken ^^
<k1l> tojoko: das bringt dir nichts, das sind alles leute, die schon ein dualboot haben und damit auch schon ein grub.
<tojoko> Das einzige was mich daran stoert ist der satz, make a kernel that can boot ...
<tojoko> ok, ich lass das. Das einzige was ich jetzt noch probiere, ist, das 16.04 iso direkt von der platte zu booten.
<k1l> ähm
<tojoko> nee is gut, ich nehm die stick variante. Muss dann nur gucken, wie ich denn mit einem bootmenue versehe. :)
<stevieh> kann ich den gnome-keyring auch mit dem terminal bedienen?
<AkuUsagi> hallo, hab zwei kleinere probleme
<AkuUsagi> 1. kann ich transmission auch deinstallieren, ohne dass er gleich ubuntu-mate-desktop mit deinstallieren will?
<AkuUsagi> 2. transgui nimmt die eingabe immer doppelt an. will ich eine IP eingeben erhalte ich statt 10.1.1.100 1100.11.11.11000000, das gleiche mit texteingaben
<AkuUsagi> dabei ist egal ob ich transgui via apt installiere oder von der offiziellen site als zip verwende
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/529612/installed-app-with-weird-problem-text-entry-doubles-keystrokes-eexxaammppllee
<k1l> scheinst nicht der einzige zu sein.
<AkuUsagi> ja, bin nur auf 16.04, da ich hier nix gefunden habe hatte ich die hoffung das wäre hier gefixt
<ppq> AkuUsagi, es ist nicht schlimm wenn das metapaket entfernt wird. da kommt nichts neues dazu
<AkuUsagi> k1l: hab jetzt die konfig von transgui mit vim bearbeitet. funktioniert =)
<AkuUsagi> ppq: apt-get remove --purge transmission-gtk wirft mir also nicht den mate-desktop weg?
<ppq> AkuUsagi, nein, nur das metapaket. das ist ein leeres paket, das den ganzen rest als abhängigkeit hat
<ppq> der rest wird dadurch nicht mitentfernt
<AkuUsagi> danke ppq, dann passt jetzt alles =)
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-11
<de-facto> Hey hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Huawei E3372s unter Xenial? Ich würde gerne Portforwarding nutzen (kann demnach nicht die NAT Variante E3372h "HiLink" verwenden). Ist der Telekom Surfstick V wirklich die E3372s Variante die AT-Kommandos annimmt und kein NAT verwendet?
<stevieh1> das ist ja schon sehr speziell ;-)
<koegs> de-facto: die Telekom nutzt sowieso NAT in ihrem Mobilfunk-Netz
<koegs> da ist egal was das Modem/der Router dahinter macht, du bist nicht über IPv4 erreichbar
<de-facto> koegs nope ich habe eine öffentliche ip bekommen bei constar vertrag
<de-facto> konnte ports öffnen und von aussen erreichen auf einem android
<de-facto> das will ich nun mit einem USB LTE stick erreichen
<de-facto> kein plan ob die aktuellen verträge das immer noch ermöglichen
<de-facto> hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit dem stick?
<de-facto> hmm ist wohl baugleich mit dem Huawei E3372s-153
<Approach> Hat jemand eine idee wie ich die akutelle imagemagick version installieren kann?
<Approach> Hbae es versucht selbst zu bauen aber das wird irgendwie nix
<stevieh1> nach imagemagick und ppa gugln und auf gott vertrauen
<stevieh1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/267746/how-can-i-install-the-latest-upstream-version-of-imagemagick-without-compiling
<de-facto> Approach kannste nicht einfach das "debian" dir in die aktuellen sourcen droppen und mit "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc" bauen?
<Approach> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick dort ist immer noch die alte version drine
<Approach> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/changelog.php
<stevieh1> was passiert denn beim bauen?
<Approach> stevieh1: er hat alles richtig gebaut aber ich kann z.B. convert nicht aufrufen nur über "/usr/local/bin/convert"
<de-facto> ich meinte wenn du die sourcen auscheckst und dann https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/imagemagick_6.8.9.9-7ubuntu5.debian.tar.xz im source verzeichnis entpackst, dann im sourceverzeichnis  "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc"
<de-facto> Approach dann setze doch ein symlink von /usr/bin auf convert
<stevieh1> das wäre das einfachste
<stevieh1> kannst sicher auch das dest verzeichnis ändern und das "originole" überbraten. 
<stevieh1> Oder halt wirklich versuchen ein "echtes" Paket zu bauen... oder oder 
<Approach> de-facto: ja aber wenn ich symlink erstellen ... würde es gehen aber wer weis was noch alles fehlt
<stevieh1> siehste ja, was wo installiert wird.
<de-facto> na dann bau es doch so wie ich geschrieben habe
<stevieh1> aber convert ist ein ziemlicher blob
<de-facto> kannst mit       sudo mk-build-deps -i -r -t 'apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes --no-install-recommends -y'       die build deps installieren im source verzeichnis
<de-facto> wenn du ein .deb baust kannst auch die version im debian/changelog anheben dann wird es nicht überschrieben von updates
<de-facto> kein plan ob pachtes noch passen, da must dich dann selbst durchwurschteln
<de-facto> ich mache sowas immer in einer vm, damit nicht soviel noise auf meinem produktivsystem installiert wird
<Approach> lol, logout dann wieder login nun funktioniert auch convert... ohne symlink :)
<stevieh1> aber vielleicht nur für dich und nicht für andere sachen.
<Heart|> Protokolliert hier jemand zufällig den Chat mit? Ich bräuchte einen pastebin Link, den ich vor ca. 1 Woche hier rein kopiert habe nochmal...
<LetoThe2nd> Heart|: bitte bedien dich: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05
<stevieh1> so kann man doch nicht arbeiten. Wo ist da bitte die volltextsuche?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh1: ssh, grep :-)
<Heart|> perfekt... DANKE
<Heart|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16245124/ das war... hierauf hat bekks gemeint die SSD platte ist hinüber
<Heart|> ich hab sie jetzt ausgebaut, in win rechner gesteckt und wie von sandisk gewünscht einen SMART Test mit dem SSD Dashboard programm durchgeführt. 
<Heart|> Alles grün. Hmmmm
<stevieh1> sieht auf jeden Fall nicht gut aus
<LetoThe2nd> es sieht zumindest nach hw-defekt aus. hätte auch auf die "platte" getippt, aber könnten natürlich auch kabel, controllerport, etc. sein
<stevieh1> meine server ssd hat vo ein paar Monaten auch mal die Grätsche gemacht, und ging danach wieder... aber nur noch zwei drei Wochen. Jetzt hab ich sie mal entfernt...
 * LetoThe2nd hatte erst vor zwei wochen nen kaputten sata-port auf nem cosumer-mainboard, aus völlig heiterem himmel.
<Heart|> wie kann man den sata-port auf dem mainboard testen?!
 * nagetier hatte bisher immer glück, nur eine HDD in mehr als 20 jahren
<LetoThe2nd> anstecken, abstecken, was anderes anstecken, abstecken, hin und her tauschen, anstecken, abstecken...
<LetoThe2nd> nagetier: kommt drauf an wie viele platten mit wie viel laufzeit man hat.
<nagetier> LetoThe2nd, jo
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn man platten z.b. prophylaktisch immer nach 12 monaten tauscht, sinkt das risiko mal ne kaputte zu erleben natürlich rapide.
<tuor> Hi, vinagre (oder wie der genau heisst) kann ja via RDP einen anderen PC/Server anzeigen. Mit den Lesezeichen kann ich mir eine Verbindung merken. Ich muss aber jedes mal das Passwort und die Domain angeben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auch zu speichern?
<tuor> Ich habe das Programm so eben getestet, und es ist sehr einfach. Hat auf anhieb funktioniert, das wäre das einzige was ich mir (zur Zeit) noch wünschen würde.
<de-facto> !info remmina | tuor vielleicht gefällt dir auch dieses hier als Alternative:
<de-facto> lol kein bot hier? ;-/  ...das packet heist remmina
<tuor> Ja und nein. Teils hatte ich mühe mit rdp in der Vergangenheit mit Remmina und Win2012R2. Teils musste ich die IP eintragen damit es ging, teil konnte ich einfach überhaupt nicht verbinden. Ich bin dann auf xfreerdp umgestiegen, ein Skript geschrieben bei dem ich nur die Umgebung und den Host angeben muss und es Verbindet mich mit dem Host. Das Skript tut. Ich habe nur keine übersicht, was es für Hosts
<tuor> gibt usw.
<Conan179> guten tag zusammen
<Conan179> bei meinem xubuntu 16.04 wird das dropbox icon neben der uhr nicht angezeigt, dafür ein icon, ein monitor mit einem roten verbots zeichen drin, weis jemand wie ich ich das richtige symbol angezeigt bekomme?
<jokrebel> Conan179: Hier scheint jemand das selbe Problem gehabt zu haben und hat den Thread inzwischen auf "gelöst" gesetzt.
<Conan179> hier? wo hier?
<jokrebel> oh sorry ;-) https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-dem-dropbox-symbol-in-der-nachrich/
<Conan179> danke, kein ding ;)
<Conan179> hmm bei mir hat es nicht gekappt -.-
<Conan179> hha! ich habs! http://askubuntu.com/questions/732967/dropbox-icon-is-not-working-xubuntu-14-04-lts-64 man muss nur bei der /usr/bin/dropbox die zeile os.environ['DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS'] = "" einfügen und neustarten und schubs ist das icon da
<zampano__> Problem mit Firefox 46.9/Ubuntu 15.10 - Addon 'Instant Translate' zeigt keine Funktio, auch keine Sprachauswahl. Gibts vergleichbares?
<_moep_> zampano__: google hat nen offizielles plugin
<zampano__> _moep_, danke, aber 'Guglhupf' möchte ich vermeiden  :-)
<_moep_> dann bin ich raus
<_moep_> *g*
<TerraBIT452> ich brauche hilfe
<k1l_> womit
<TerraBIT452> versuche gerade linux aufm tablet zu installieren krig ich aber nicht so recht hin, weil ich möchte dass OS nicht "virtuell" mit vnc viewer oder so betreten
<k1l_> das hängt erstmal ganz stark vom tablet ab
<TerraBIT452> intenso tab 814
<k1l_> um es kurz zu machen: du wirst da einen deppen finden müssen der da ein rom erstellt, was alle treiber mitbringt, die das ding braucht.
<k1l_> das ist bei ARM eine ganz andere geschichte als bei einem PC, wo man einfach die universal ubuntu cd einlegt und alles klappt weil es generische treiber geht.
<TerraBIT452> idee wo ich eine custom rom herkriege??
<k1l_> *gibt
<k1l_> da musst du im internet gucken ob es schon jemand gemacht hat.
<dschense> moin. gibt es eine möglichkeit bei einem gelöschten /var/log pfad, dass alle Dienste ihre logdateien und pfade selbstständig wieder anlegen?
<k1l_> da das aber nicht mal eine eigenes subforum auf xda-developers hat würde ich sagen, das sieht eher schlecht aus.
<TerraBIT452> naja aber trotzdem danke :')
<juno__> hallo, ich habe gerade versucht meine externe festplatte zu formatieren, habe dann jedoch folgende fehlermeldung bekommen: "Don't know how to create partitions this partition table of type `(null)' (udisks-error-quark, 0)" weiß jemand von euch hier rat?
<Robert_Zenz> juno__, ueber welches Programm?
<juno__> gnome disks
<Robert_Zenz> juno__, Das einzige was ich dazu finden kann: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1000730
<jokrebel> juno__: Welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop? Und die Version von diesem Gnome Disks bitte.
<juno__> 16.04 LTS Mate, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Welche Version von gnome-disks ich habe kann ich dir leider nicht sagen
<jokrebel> weil?
<jokrebel> wär das erste Programm das nicht seine Versionsnummer über das Menü aufrufen lässt. Ansonsten halt über das Paketverwerwaltungsprogramm Deiner Wahl nachsehen.
<jokrebel> juno__: Und ja - bei gnome-disks kann man im Menü unter Info (wie üblich) auch dessen Version aufrufen
<juno__> Ich geb auf, ich find es nicht. 
<jokrebel> juno__: Ich nehm ja zum Partitionieren/Formatieren lieber GParted
<juno__> Hat das eine graphische Oberfläche?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> juno__: Mit Verlaub. Du Scheinst da noch recht unerfahren zu sein. So etwas ist schon eher wie "arbeiten am offenen Herzen" weißt Du hoffentlich und hast auch für komplette Datensicherung gesorgt.
<bekks> dschense: Wenn du jeden Dienst anpasst, dass auch so zu tun, dann ja. Sonst nein.
<juno__> Ja für Datensicherung hab ich gesorgt und jetzt auch die Versionsnummer herausgefunden gnome-disk-utility/xenial,now 3.18.3.1-1ubuntu1 i386  
<jokrebel> juno__: Nunja - das scheint das aktuelle zu sein. Aber über die Funktion und Zuverlässigkeit dieses Tool weiß ich persönlich nun halt leoder nichts. Was genau hast Du denn vor?
<juno__> Ich möchte eine Festplatte so formatieren, dass ich sie an meinen Fernseher anschließen kann und die darauf befindlichen Fotos, Videos, Musik dann über diesen abspiele
<juno__> *bar sind
<bekks> Welche Dateisysteme kann dein Fernseher denn lesen?
<juno__> Usb-Sticks funktionieren in der Regel welches Dateisystem das genau ist weiß ich nicht. FAT32? DOS?
<bekks> Völlig unterschiedlich. DOS ist kein Dateisystem.
<juno__> also Disks sagt mir gerade FAT als Dateisystem für einen USB-Stick der vom Fernseher erkannt wird
<bekks> Was sagt denn lsblk dazu?
<bekks> bzw. blkid?
<juno__> was genau willst du da wissen?
<bekks> Ich will die komplette Ausgabe sehen :)
<bekks> In einem Pastebin.
<juno__> hab das Problem denke ich gelöst trotzdem danke!
<bekks> Ja dann.
<jokrebel> *seufz* ist immer das beste, wenn dann noch nicht mal mitgeteilt wird, wie...
<bekks> Wenn kümmerts denn, bei einem Non-Ubuntu-TV :)
<bekks> *Wen sogar.
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-12
<Guest4746> Hi eine Frage...kann mir jemand Hilfe geben bin relativ neu bei linux dabei
<Ravenlord> Hi ich benötige Hilfe beim einstellen meiner auflösung falls jemand Lust und Zeit hätte währe ich sehr dankbar :-)
<Ravenlord> hallo jemand zugegen ?????
<LupusE> hi
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige kurz Hilfe bei der Einstellung von Dateirechten. Ich installiere mir gerade testweise lokal auf meinen Webserver einen Onlineshop. Dort heist es, dass der owner vom Dateisystem alle Rechte haben soll aber nicht der Webserver sein soll. Der Webserver soll nur nur Schreibzugriff auf bestimmte Verzeichnisse haben. Wie stell ich das an? Ich hab meinen "normalen" User. Alle Dateien die ich in /var/www/html habe gehö
<Lembert> ren nun dem Hauptuser und der Gruppe www-data. Die Rechte aller Dateien ist 750. Ist das so richtig?
<dadrc> Warum +x?
<dadrc> Verzeichnisse 750, Dateien 640 ist sinnvoller
<Lembert> Weil da steht: The owner of the Magento file system:
<Lembert> Must have full control (read/write/execute) of all files and directories.
<dadrc> Na, wenn die meinen
<Lembert> es gibt da ein paar binaries die ausgeführt werden sollen
<Lembert> aber ansonsten passt das so oder?
<Lembert> zusatzfrage: mit "sudo chown -R lembert:www-data *" erwische ich keine versteckte Dateien wie die .htaccess. Wie läuft das mit denen?
<sdx23> Lembert: . statt * # dann ist halt das aktuelle Verzeichnis bei.
<Lembert> ok danke
<stevieh> gerade für die Änderungen von verzeichnissrechten bietet sich eher find an
<Lembert> ok
<oopaine> hi@ll, kurze frage und dazu vielleicht eine etwas ausführliche antwort: monitoring, was is empfehlenswerter MUNIM/NAGIOS/LinuxDASH und wo liegen die unterschiede .... was kann wer besser?
<zeroC> oopaine: kommt jetzt eher drauf an was du monitoren willst
<stevieh> a und b sind wohl auch für verteiltes monitoring gedacht, b (aber da gibts glaub ich nen neuen Namen) spricht den Standard snmp
<stevieh> c dürfte wohl am leichtesten zu installieren und nutzen sein, wenn du nur einen Server anscnauen willst
<zeroC> wo wir gerade dabei sind, anyone erfahrung mit prometheus?\
<stevieh> wieder was neues?
<stevieh> wo ich doch gerade ELK ein wenig verstanden hab ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> wir benutzen hier telefonista
<oopaine> naja, in dem einen fall hab ich vor meinen eigenen server zu überwachen (privat) .... in dem anderen fall (buisness) werden es mehere sein. ich weiß von munim das es kein problem is darüber die überwachung von mehreren zusammen zu schalten.
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: und der macht auch die Loadanzeige aufm Whiteoard?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: vollautomatisch, mit priorisierung.
<stevieh> oopaine: wenn du auch noch andere Geräte (switches, usv) überwachen willst, evtl. eher was mit SNMP support anschauen...
<geser> stevieh: Icinga (Fork vom Nagios)
<stevieh> so isses
<geser> dann gibt es noch Check_MK, was ich aber nur vom Namen bisher kenne, keine praktischen Erfahrungen damit
<dadrc> Check_MK ist im Grunde Nagios
<dadrc> Mit vielen vielen seltsamen Tweaks
<nunatak> hallo. habe mir gestern mit dem upgrade auf 16.04 Ubuntu Mate installiert
<nunatak> bisher hatte ich Xubuntu, das muckte aber mit der neuen Version ein bisschen
<nunatak> Fenstergröße ändern: Bei XFCE hatte ich eine Tastenkombination und war dann automatisch in der diagonalen Größenänderung
<nunatak> Die Tastenkombi kann ich auch bei Mate einrichten. Aber je nachdem wo sich der Cursor befindet habe ich dann manchmal nur die horizontale oder vertikal Änderungsmöglichkeit. Das nervt ziemlich. Gibt's da Abhilfe?
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-13
<LupusE> hi
<imox> moin, ich verscuh grad ubuntu mate auf mein altes netbook zu installieren. leider will sich der grub bootloader nicht installieren hat jemand ne idee woran das liegen kann?
<stevieh> was sagt er denn?
<imox> nix immer nur fehler konnte nicht installiert werden 
<stevieh> na, den bekommst du sicher gesprächiger
<imox> hmm nicht wirklich da stand nichts 
<imox> ich installier grad noch mal wenn ich wieder an dem punkt bin mach ich mal ein bild 
<stevieh> nein, das bringt nix
<imox> er versucht vor allem immer auf sda zu installieren obwohl die hdd sdb ist
<stevieh> na siehste
<stevieh> dann musst du ihn halt auf sdb installieren. 
<imox> yoaa wenn ich sba auswähle kann ich nicht auf ok klicken 
<imox> ich glaube da ist nen bug im setup 
<stevieh> dann musste das halt von hand machen
<imox> hab ich auch versucht
<imox> kamen immer fehler
<imox> naja ich warte hier mal ab bis das setup fertig ist und meld mich dann noch mal
<imox>  mahct ja grad nicht so viel sinn ^^
<stevieh> eigentlich solltest du doch langsam genug plan von Linux haben, um das selbst zu fixen, oder?
<imox> arrggg hab ik ja och 
<imox> habs doch vresucht mit hand zu installieren ging echt nicht
<imox> weiß aber nicht mehr was der fehler war
<imox> hab jetzt mal nen stick genommen statt ne usb hdd zum installieren jetzt erkennt der die interne hdd auch als sda und nicht sdb mal schauen vielleicht spackt der jetzt beim setup nicht mehr rum und installiert den grub 
<imox> sagt mal ubuntu mate vs. xubuntu? welches meint ihr ist besser geeignet für low performance? 
<stevieh> imox: das ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass das mit dem stick geht
<DaVu> imox: Ich würde vielleicht noch Lubuntu mit in die Schale werfen. Für alle (drei) gilt...ausprobieren und testen. Für Low Performance sind (glaube ich) alle geeignet
<imox> aber dann ist das doch nen bug im setup? wenn das jetzt mitn stick geht
<stevieh> meld ihn doch.
<imox> ok wenn sich alle nicht viel nehmen dann nehm ich mate, lubuntu hab ich durch und mag ich nicht so xubuntu benutz ich grad. also für meinen LTSP Server und ich muss eh mal updaten und alles neu machen und dann nehm ich jetzt glaube ich mate
<imox> stevieh: jup hat funktioniert :) 
<imox> da ist ne GMA 500 drin und das bild flackert leider total :( 
<imox> wisst ihr obs da nen besseren treiber gibt? 
<geser> ist das nicht der Grafikchip, für den der Treibersupport bescheiden war?
<geser> GMA 500 = Poulsbo
<geser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<geser> keine Ahnung, ob sich seit dem etwas gebessert hat
<leszek> gma500 kam aus der hölle und gehört da auch hin
<leszek> imox: wenn es irgendwie geht hol die etwas anderes ohne gma500. Ich meine das im Ernst mit GMA 500 wirst du unter keiner Linux Distro deine Freude haben
<imox> ahhh ok 
<imox> ach neee das hab ich mir ja nicht gekauft
<imox> nur in ner alten kiste gefunden 
<imox> wollte nur mit rumspielen hehe
<leszek> was gut funktioniert bei solchen kisten ist es diese als owncloud server oder so für zu Hause einzusetzen. Du könntest was mit syncthing und anderen sync diensten herumexperimentieren usw. Also quasi als Server betreiben
<imox> hmm yoaa brauch ich aber eigentlich null 
<imox> dit ding hat für die größe ne coole auflösung
<imox> dachte eher dit teil für campingurlaub dabei zu haben 
<imox> weil das auch nen UMTS slot hat 
<imox> aber mate beansprucht das teil schon zu krass ich probiert grad mal lubuntu aus
<stevieh> wasn das für ein gerät?
<imox> sony VGN-P11Z
<imox> http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Sony-Vaio-VGN-P11Z-R-Mini-Notebook.16015.0.html
<stevieh> interessant. Da war sony noch kreativ. Jetzt sind sie gar nicht mehr
<icy> bitte bitte kann sich jemand mir annehmen, ich hab ein problem mit dem ubuntu 14.04 hab auf das kernel update geklickt und jetzt hab ich kein eth0 und kein wlan0 mehr
<jokrebel> icy: Lief das Upate denn komplett durch und hast Du anschließend schon rebootet?
<icy> ja nach dem erbot, kein lan und lan mehr,
<icy> ja nach dem reboot
<icy> Wenn ich unter systemeinstellung auf Netzwerk klicke dann kommt "Die Netzwerkdienste des systems sind mit dieser Version nicht Kompatibel"
<icy> na toll und jetzt hab ich keine Möglichkeit mehr oder wie?
<icy> und über das Terminal, komm ich jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter
<icy> weil bin nur Hobby anwender
<nagetier> icy, lade den alten kernel, der sollte im grub-menü zu finden sein
<icy> beim start Vorgang hab ich keine andere Auswahl zu treffen, das geht leider nicht
<nagetier> icy, paste in einem pasteservice mal 'ls -l /boot'
<icy> done
<nagetier> link?
<icy> geht nicht anderer rechner
<icy> und ja wegen dem problem offline ^^
<nagetier> dann mach das händisch
<icy> ^^
<icy> schon klar
<nagetier> das war kein scherz, die paar zeichen vom link kannst du abtippen
<krawall> mahlzeit
<krawall> ich hab ein problem: heute gabs ein update, dass ich ohne weiteres installiert habe. jetzt funktioniert mein netzwerktreiber nicht mehr. Meldung im Netzwerk-fenster: "die netzwerkdienste des systems sind mit dieser version nicht kompatibel"
<krawall> kann ich das update rückgängig machen? also mit ner systemwiederherstellung o.ä.
<nagetier> -.-
<nagetier> krawall, 14.04 ?
<icy> ich schick nen screenshot
<icy> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=d2de5a-1463151031.jpg
<icy> ich bin schnell afk
<krawall> ?
<nagetier> krawall, welche Ubuntu Version wird verwendet?
 * nagetier kann das Bild nicht öffnen
<krawall> 14.04 lts
<nagetier> krawall, <nagetier> icy, lade den alten kernel, der sollte im grub-menü zu finden sein
<nagetier> krawall, icy hat das selbe Problem 5 Minuten zuvor gemeldet
<krawall> ah, verstehe
<nagetier> IMo sollte der Kernel dort zu finden sein
<krawall> wo finde ich das grub menu?
<krawall> nevermind, habs
<nagetier> krawall, kiste starten, in GRUB den Startvorgang unterbrechen und dort nachsehen, hier sind die älteren Kernel in einem Untermenü zu finden
<nagetier> allerdings könnte man auch versuchen das Problem anzugehen, da bin ich aber raus
<nagetier> auch wollt ihr dazu euer Netzwerk nutzen :)
<krawall> mit welcher taste greif ich während des bootens den auf GRUB zu?
<nagetier> krawall, hm, shift, esc.. versuche das mal, du müsstest 5 Sekunden dazu Zeit haben
<nagetier> der 10, kA
 * nagetier verrückt "dazu"
<elhe> hallo, ich habe momentan ein ubuntu gnome 14.04 mit einem 3.19.0-59 kernel und als ich heute den pc angemaht habe kann er sich nicht mehr per wlan verbinden. Wenn ich den netzwerkmanager öffne sagt er, es sei nicht mit der aktuellen Version kompatible. Kann mir da jemand durch zufall helfen
<nagetier> elhe, starte den alten kernel
<LinuxUserXXL> Hallo
<LinuxUserXXL> Habe Probleme mit einem Thinkpad R61 Grafikkarte Intel 4500MHD
<LinuxUserXXL> Ubuntu 16.04
<bekks> Und was sind das für Probleme?
<nagetier> LinuxUserXXL, darf es auch ein wenig mehr sein?
<LinuxUserXXL> Folgendes bekomme ich beim Start angezeigt: http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=60f2f3-1463161880.jpg
<bekks> Kannst du bitte einen Spamfreien Bildupload benutzen, danke. :)
<bekks> www.bilder-upload.eu: blocked by Malware Domain List
<LinuxUserXXL> https://picload.org/image/rgoppcwc/20160513_194203.jpg
<LinuxUserXXL> Kann mir einer einen Treiber nennen?
<SiRiCy> so, jetzt hab ich zeit, heute ich hab ein problem, nach dem aktualisieren meines ubuntu 14.04. hab ich weder lan noch wlan, was kann ich da tun?
<LinuxUserXXL> Keiner?
<SiRiCy> anscheinend?
<SiRiCy> keiner da der helfen kann!
<KartenKarsten> die Sprachauswahl vor dem starten einer Gast Sitzung wird ignoriert -> welches Skript ist zum erstellen des temprorären Homeverzeichnis verantwortlich?
<nagetier> SiRiCy, starte den alten Kernel
<KartenKarsten> ach ja ich habe das Problem mit ubuntu 15.10 sowie 16.4
<oxto> Hallo durch das letzte update mit xfce.desktopumgebung konnte ich nicht mehr online gehen
<oxto> Weil der wlan stick nicht mehr erkannt wurde
<oxto> Kann man das rueckgaengig machen auch wenn terminal kaputt ging?
<oxto> Wenn das zeit braucht frage ich besser morgen nochmal
<oxto> Nachr
<jokrebel> wassn das fürn Schmarrn? Wenn ich einen neuen User anlege, mault er bei der Passwortvergaben, wenn nur acht Zeichen verwendet werden. Aber ohne Passwort ist kein Problem :-/
<jokrebel> Also das 8-Zeichen-Passwort lässt sich gar nicht aktivieren; aber dem User ohne jegliches Passwort Zugriff zu geben geht...
<jokrebel> Entweder richtig sicher oder gar nicht? Wer denk sich sowas aus?
<nagetier> jokrebel, keins oder ein gescheites, ist doch ok.. lässt sich natürlich auch anpassen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Naja - ich find eher ein "schlechtes" besser als keins...
<jokrebel> Dass einem über die GUI ein schlechtes verwehrt wird, aber "ganz ohne" explizit angeboten, finde ich schon merkwürdig.
<ppq> jokrebel, huh? bei mir mault hier nix, egal was ich als passwort angebe
<DaKu> noch jemand wach?
<DaKu> wie kann ich bei der grub-suche, wenn ein neuer Kernel in den updates auftaucht, Partitionen ausschliessen?
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-14
<oxto> huhu
<oxto> ich hatte gestern spaet abend etwas gefragt musste aber wieder weg ... ich frage jetzt nochmal und denke dass ich genug zeit habe diesmal
<oxto> und zwar habe ich gestern ein update gehabt woraufhin mein wlan-stick nicht mehr als solches erkannt wurde
<oxto> kann ich das update irgendwie rueckgaengig machen und hoffen dass es mit einem anschliessendem wechsel zu ner anderen grafischen desktopumgebung wieder geht?
<sdx23> Nein.
<oxto> ok dann schade
<oxto> dann ist es wohl besser ich nutze die jeweils neueste desktop-umgebung hmm?
<sdx23> Das Nichtfunktionieren eines WLAN-Sticks hat mit der Desktopumgebung so gar nichts zu tun. Das wird eher ein Kernel Update o.ä. zerschossen haben.
<sdx23> d.h. es am sinnvollsten richtest du dir den WLAN Stick ein und suchst unabhängig davon eine Desktopumgebung aus - und zwar die, die dir gefällt, und nicht die, von der du denkst dass damit mehr Hardware läuft, das macht nämlich keinen Unteschied.
<oxto> das update hatte mein stick als veraltet gemeldet
<sdx23> Hu? Welches Ubuntu?
<oxto> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<sdx23> und was wurde geupdatet? Welche Pakete?
<oxto> weiss ich nicht mehr ich hab einfach ok geklickt
<oxto> ich weiss nicht mal ob es dann noch 14.04 lts geblieben ist
<sdx23> cat /etc/lsb_release # sagt was?
<oxto> vom alten ubuntu?
<oxto> das ist auf derselben platte aber andere haelfte
<oxto> macht keinen sinn wenn ich das im neuinstalliertem ubuntu 14.04 lts mache
<oxto> achso und sowieso konnte ich nicht mal das terminal nutzen
<oxto> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<oxto> was muesste es denn anzeigen?
<sdx23> die Version. Aber: cat /etc/apt/sources.list # tut's auch
<oxto> ah da wird was angezeigt
<oxto> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20160217.1)]/ trusty main restricted
<sdx23> das ist das Installationsmedium
<sdx23> die erste nicht auskommentierte deb Zeile
<oxto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16402804/
<oxto> weiss nicht
<sdx23> das ist immernoch trusty, also 14.04
<oxto> ich hab da was durcheinandergebracht
<sdx23> Dass irgendwas gewarnt hätte, der Stick sei zu alt, kann ich nicht glauben. Aber wie auch immer, Standardprozedur für nicht funktionierende WLAN-Sticks:
<sdx23> lsusb # um herauszufinden, was für ein Stick genau das ist
<oxto> das ubuntu wo der stick als veraltet gemeldet ist, ist auf der anderen haelfte derselben festplatte
<sdx23> dann in dmesg suchen, an welcher Stelle der Stick erkannt wird, und was dabei schief gelaufen ist.
<oxto> ich schreib mir das mal auf und gucke nachher im "wlan-kaputt-ubuntu" dann komme ich wieder hier her
<oxto> achso gehts auch mit zugriff auf die andere haelfte der platte?
<sdx23> Nein. lsusb ja, das gibt (fast) die gleiche Ausgabe. dmesg nein.
<oxto> weil da steht dann 14.04.2 statt 14.04.4
<sdx23> wie gesagt, die erste Zeile ist das Installationsmedium. Wenn regelmässig Updates gemacht wurden, sind die aber auf dem gleichen Stand.
<oxto> wenn sich die aktualisierungsverwaltung meldet update ich es
<oxto> sdx23: vielen dank fuer die hilfe
<oxto> vermutlich werde ich erst heute abend wieder zeit fuer mein problem haben ...
<oxto> da jetzt nicht mehr sicher ist ob ich noch zeit dafuer habe
<DaKu> Moin. Hoffentlich sind jetzt einige wach, die mir helfen können :)
<DaKu> wie kann ich bei der grub-suche, wenn ein neuer Kernel in den updates auftaucht, Partitionen ausschliessen?
<jokrebel> welche grub suche und was ausschließen und warum?
<DaKu> wenn bei einem dist-upgrade ein neuer Kernel gefunden wird, startet anschliessend die grub suche nach neuen Startmedien, habe aber ein Stick dran, der eine bootpartition enthält, die aber nicht mit in die Liste der zu bootenden Geräte aufgenommen werden soll
<DaKu> deswegen würde ich dann, wenn grub die Partitionen durchsucht, diesen gerne ausschliessen
<jokrebel> rechtzeitig vorher abstecken?
<DaKu> nicht gewollt, da damit "gearbeitet" wird, während des updates
<DaKu> nachträglich manuell aus der grub liste entfernen würde noch gehen, aber wenn es erst gar nicht gelistet werden würde, wäre es einfacher :)
<bekks> grub_dont_autodetect_prt oder so heisst der Eintrag.
<DaKu> ah, danke bekks, werde ich mir mal näher ansehen
<absolon> hallo gibt es eine möglichkeit die quellen in der aktualisierung wiederherzustellen?
<bekks> absolon: ?
<bekks> absolon: Was ist passiert, und was willst du tun?
<absolon> die aktualisierung geht nicht mehr
<bekks> D.h. was?
<absolon> soll mein internet überprüfen doch das geht super
<bekks> Zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von "cat /etc/issue; sudo apt update;" in einem Pastebin.
<absolon> mom
<absolon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16408411/
<bekks> Und was ist jetzt das Problem?
<absolon> das es nicht geht die akjtualisierung meldet den fehler überprüfen sie ihre internetverbindung
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "sudo apt full-upgrade;"?
<bekks> Wieder in einem Pastebin bitte :)
<absolon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16408558/
<nagetier> absolon, welcher Befehl genau wirft diese Meldung aus?
<nagetier> ich vermute innerhalb der GUI?
<absolon> sobald ich die aktualisierung starte
<nagetier> das hast du gerade mit den von bekks genannten Befehlen getan, sieht alles gut aus
<absolon> das läuftn stück und daNN KOMMT DIE FEHLERMELDUNG
<absolon> ok wer weiss an was es liegt 
<nagetier> es gibt nichts zu aktualisieren
<absolon> ok danke
<absolon> schönes we noch bb
<nagetier> auch so
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich hab 14.04. Und eben kam ne Englische Meldung von einem Problem, danach was von einem Internem Fehler. Jetzt hab ich kein WLAN mehr und oben die Schwarze Leiste sieht aus wie nach der Installation von 14.04. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<nagetier> DerProfessor, ja, ist leider bekannt.. boote den vorherigen Kernel
<DerProfessor> Neu gestartet hab ich schon ein paar mal
<DerProfessor> nagetier: Wie mache ich das bitte?
<nagetier> DerProfessor, gehe wie hier beschrieben vor, und wähle dort ein Untermenü, dort sollte der vorherige zu finden sein - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Start-eines-installierten-Systems-einmalig
<nagetier> DerProfessor, dann lösche den neu eingetroffenen Kernel
<nagetier> DerProfessor, oder lasse in auf dem System, dann musst du den "alten Eintrag" aber festsetzen, oder halt immer wieder den alten Kernel beim Boot händisch auswählen.. wir ale hoffen das Problem wird bald erkannt und gelöst
<nagetier> ihn*, alle* .. *verdammt*
<DerProfessor> nagetier: Was ist denn das einfachste? Ich hab hier auch keine Ubuntu CD oder Sick
<nagetier> DerProfessor, such das Bootmenü beim Start des Rechners auf
<nagetier> wähle den vorherigen Kernel, ab dann hast du wieder Zugriff auf das Netzwerk
<bekks> nagetier: Welche KErnelversion ist denn betroffen?
<nagetier> DerProfessor, Ubuntu hebt die Kernel, die noch vor einer Aktualisierung vorhanden waren, auf, genau um solche Probleme zu umschiffen
<nagetier> bekks, ich kann das gar nicht genau sagen
<nagetier> die, die jetzt hereinkam
<nagetier> bekks, ich weiß nur dass es hardwareunabhängig auftritt
<DerProfessor> nagetier: okay bin im Boot Menü, was jetzt bitte?
<bekks> nagetier: MEin letztes Kernelupdate kam am 7. rein, und seither hat die Kiste munter gebooted.
<nagetier> DerProfessor, gucke dich dort mal um, dort sollte eine Liste mit Kernel zu finden sein
<nagetier> bekks, ebenfalls 14.04 ?
<bekks> nagetier: Ja.
<nagetier> hier trudeln seit gestern dutzende herein die das selbe Problem haben
<bekks> Daher wäre die Version wichtig :)
<nagetier> bekks, LAN und WLAN läuft?
<nagetier> und/oder
<bekks> Ja.
<DerProfessor> nagetier: Also da steht:  1. HDDO:  TOSHIBA MK3259GSXP 2. Das CD Rom Laufwerk 3. Network Boot: Atheros Boot Agent <-Weches soll ich nehmen? Oder bin ich falsch?
<nagetier> du bist das falsch.. du musst schon von deiner Platte boten, auf der das Ubuntu installiert ist.. dann folge den Anweisungen im genannten Link um in das Menü zu kommen
<DerProfessor> nagetier: in dem URL steht wenn ich das Richtig gesehen habe nur wie man von CD/USB Boote, ich glaube es we're das einfachste wenn Du mir sagt
<DerProfessor> Sagst wie ich ne  CD Brenne oder?
<nagetier> DerProfessor, dort steht wie du in das Menü kommst, das stellt hier öfter anscheinend ein Problem da.. ab dann musst du die Einträge für die alten Kernel finden
<nagetier> DerProfessor, was hast du dann vor?
<DerProfessor> So wie Du mir gesagt hast das Alte Kernel Laden oder das Fehlerhafte löschen. nagetier
 * jokrebel hat auch kein Problem mit 14.04. Welcher Kernel soll das denn sein?
<nagetier> DerProfessor, boote mal ganz normal und gebe bekks die Information 'uname -r', evtl kann man das Problem auch in den griff bekommen und nicht umschiffen
<nagetier> DerProfessor, das wird über eine Live-Version nur wesentlich problematischer möglich sein (Stichwort: chroot)
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Für was willst Du ne CD brennen? Du musst doch nur im Grub-Bootmenü einen der älteren Kernel auswählen
<DerProfessor> nagetier wenn ich normal Boot komme ich ins Fehlerhafte Ubuntu
<nagetier> DerProfessor, ja, das ist ok, sende mal die Information
<nagetier> sind nur ein paar Zeichen, die kann man abtippen
<DerProfessor> Hab ich doch eben und da war ich falsch
<nagetier> DerProfessor, wäre ja schöner das Problem zu lösen
<DerProfessor> nagetier
<nagetier> DerProfessor, mache es bitte, dann ein 'uname -r'
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Weshalb Du ja nicht "normal booten" sollst sondern beim Boot im Grub über dessen Menü den älteren Kernel auswählen - Enter drücken
<nagetier> jokrebel, bekks will die Information zum *angeblich* problematischen Kernel.. sehe ich als sinnvoll an
<nagetier> jokrebel, du kannst die vorherigen Kernel im Menü finden, ja?
<DerProfessor> Kann mir bitte jemand ne padtbin oder wie das heißt Posten bei der Man ein Bild hochladen kann?
<jokrebel> https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/03/39/boot_grub1.png <--- hier auf "erweiterte Optionen für Ubuntu" auswählen; dann erscheint die Liste um in ältere Kernel booten zu können nagetier DerProfessor 
<nagetier> jokrebel, kk
<DerProfessor> jokrebel: und wie komme ich bitte in diese Menü?
<nagetier> DerProfessor, folge dem Link von vorhin
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Ist das kein Dualboot? Nur Ubuntu und sonst nichts?
<nagetier> DerProfessor, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Start-eines-installierten-Systems-einmalig
<nagetier> dort dann nur auswählen, und nicht wie dort beschrieben editieren
<DerProfessor> jokrebel ich hab da nur Ubuntu drauf?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Da draus ist das Bild ja - das wird ihm nicht helfen (bei verstecktem Bootmenü wegen Singleboot zB.) dort dran zu kommen ;-)
<DerProfessor> Also sonst nichts
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Nach dem BIOS mit ESC oder Shift kann man es zum angezeigt werden zwingen auch bei Singleboot
<nagetier> jokrebel, "Sollte das GRUB-Menü nicht oder nur sehr kurz erscheinen, so kann man die Anzeige erzwingen, indem man ⇧ während des Boot-Vorgangs gedrückt hält.", das trifft auch auf einen "normalen" rechner zu
<DerProfessor> jokrebel Thx bin drin
<jokrebel> nagetier: Dafür hätte man ja lesen müssen <g>
<nagetier> ja!
<nagetier> :)
<jokrebel> aber wenn er nun in den "älteren" Kernel bootet wissen wir halt auch nicht, welcher Kernel da angeblich Probleme machen soll. Ich hab da auch noch nichts vernommen, dass da reihenweise Leute WLAN-Probleme hab nach einspielen eines (bestimmten) neuen Kernels. (Und wenn so etwas nicht reportet wird, wird es wohl auch kaum gefixt)
<nagetier> jokrebel, jetzt könnte man aber das Problem im Zusammenhang mit dem Kernel ausschließen, und ein 'ls -l /boot' würde uns den Kernel auch so offenbaren
<jokrebel> wohl wahr
<nagetier> und ich schrieb vor ein paar Minuten noch.. boote den alten Kernel, aber nee.. ;)
<nagetier> ähm, den aktuellen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Naja - wenn man nicht weiß wie man das macht weil man das Bootmenü noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen hatte bisher...
<nagetier> a, das scheint hier öfter Probleme zu bereiten
<nagetier> j
<DerProfessor> Also ich hab jetzt e gedrückt und komme jetzt nicht weiter?
<nagetier> du sollst nichts editieren, du sollst den Anweisungen von jokrebel folgen
<nagetier> DerProfessor, einfach den Eintrag im Bild auswählen, dort den älteren Kernel wählen, enter
<DerProfessor> Man kann vier sagen auswählen
<nagetier> "erweiterte Optionen für Ubuntu"
<nagetier> bist du dort "schon"?
<DerProfessor> Ja bin ich jetzt
<nagetier> dort wählst du den aktuellsten, sprich, der vorherige
<DerProfessor> Ah den mit 85 am Schluss  oder?
<nagetier> mag sein
<nagetier> egal, boote den ;)
<nagetier> DerProfessor, dort sind ausschließlich vorherige aufgelistet
<DerProfessor> So bin ja mal gespannt
<nagetier> jau
<nagetier> DerProfessor, und hau ja nicht einfach ab, falls es jetzt funktionieren sollte.. wir wollen das noch etwas vertiefen
<DerProfessor> Schade na dann auf ein  zwrites
<nagetier> :)
<DerProfessor> Okay
<nagetier> Danke.
<DerProfessor> Komisch nach 83 kommt 85 heh
<jokrebel> ja
<DerProfessor> Also jetzt kommt was von wiederherstellen ?
<nagetier> DerProfessor, dann hast du den Recovery-Modus gewählt, und nicht einfach nur den alten Kernel
<jokrebel> *seufZ*
<DerProfessor> Ich würde mal sagen dann Nu auf Szartvorgang normal fortsetzen?
<DerProfessor> Startvorgang
<nagetier> DerProfessor, nein, starte den Rechner wieder neu, gehe in das Menü und mache es richtig
<jokrebel> ...muss ich jetzt echt neu Booten und ein Foto davon machen?
<nagetier> wähle nicht "Recovery"
<DerProfessor> Ok 83 oder so war es auch nicht
<jokrebel> wenn Du mal nicht nur die Endziffer erzählen könntest bitte
<DerProfessor> 3.13.0-77generic Teste ich jetzt
<jokrebel> also ich zB. hab mit 3.13.0-86-generic kein Problem
<DerProfessor> Okay dann teste ich das
<DerProfessor> Na dann liegt es nicht da dran
<nagetier> DerProfessor, wie ist denn jetzt der Stand, bist du im System mit dem älteren Kernel?
<jokrebel> ...Fragen über Fragen ... aber keine Antworten ...
<DerProfessor> jokrebel ich hab noch mal nachgeguckt ich hab die Version nicht!? Oder hast Du einen Zahkendreher
<DerProfessor> ,?
<DerProfessor> Sry bin leer Handy on
<DerProfessor> Per
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Nein? Uname -a sagt bei mir 3.13.0-86-generic. Und das ist auch der aktuelle Standard-Kernel des 3.13er Zweigs unter Ubuntu 14.04
<jokrebel> und aktuell gibt es auch noch ein Update des Networkmanagers. Vielleicht fixt das ja Dein Problem schon, wenn Du einfach mal noch alle Updates machst.
<jokrebel> ...nungut ... ich muss nun wirklich wieder weg hier. Viel Erfolg noch
<DerProfessor_> Re hatte noch jemand ne Antwort?
<DerProfessor> Okay is auch genug fuer mich Heute. Vielen dank fuer Eure muehe
<goanec_> moin moin
<goanec_> ich hab da mal eine frage
<goanec_> ich nutze ubuntu per console (server version) und hätte gern eine art simples script das ich starte und bei der ich zb 1,2 oder 3 drücke und dann wird ein bestimmter befehl ausgeführt (nichts aufwändiges) oder evt. ein 2. script gestartet
<goanec_> ich hab dies mal früher aber ich komme auf den namen nicht um es zu googlen
<bekks> Das nennts ich Shell Scripting und du musst Dir das zusammenscripten.
<goanec_> ok, danke
<monir> Hallo, ich arbeite an mehreren ubuntu rechnern zuhause. ich möchte diese jedoch gerne synchron halten. Ich arbeite mit libreoffice, zettelkasten und andere diverse office programmen. gibt es eine möglichkeit die entstehenden daten synchron zu halten?
<bekks> Du kannst rsync oder unison benutzen - oder einfach einen zentralen Speicherort.
<Amm0n> goanec_, xbindkeys sollte das richtige für dich sein
<monir> rsync habe ich mir schon durchgelesen. scheint mir zu kompliziert in dem ubuntuuser artikel. xbindkeys kenn ich noch nicht. 
<bekks> Kompliziert? "rsync -av quelle ziel".
<bekks> Wenn Dir das zu kompliziert ist, benutz einen USB Stick und mach Backups davon.
<goanec_> danke Amm0n schau ich mir mal an 
<BlackMage> wie kann ich /usr/share/themes/Breeze neu installieren?
<bekks> Wie hast du es denn installiert?
<BlackMage> ahh ist im Paket gtk3-engines-breeze enthalten
<ppq> monir, ich synchronisiere meine nutzdaten per owncloud. dafür braucht man natürlich einen owncloud server. den kannst du auch zuhause betreiben, wenn du schnellen upload hast.
<ppq> (innerhalb des LANs ist die internetanbindung natürlich egal)
<monir> ich habe eine owncloud installiert. allerdings auf einem entferneen rechner
<monir> also nicht im netzwerk
<ppq> mach ich auch so, jo
<monir> rsync funktinoert nicht wie ich mir das wünschte. kann es sein dass es 1. ssh benötigt 2. der "Zielrechner" dafür immer eingeschaltet werden muss 
<monir> hast du da ne anfängerfreundliche anleitung
<BlackMage> monir: ssh wird nicht benötigt und natürlich muss der Zielrechner dafür eingeschaltet sein
<bekks> monir: Wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet ist - wie willst du denn dann synchronisieren? :P
<monir> ja, das habe ich falsch formuliert. es muss doch einen weg geben, diese daten synchron zu halten, ohne gezwungenermaßen jeden computer anzuhaben
<Amm0n> monir, es kommt ganz darauf an was du möchtest. Für rsync muss auf einem Rechner ein sshd laufen. Musst du nur aktivieren. Dann gibt es auch z.b grsync zum klicken. rsync lässt sich auch son konfigurieren, dass es automatisch synct wenn der Rechner eingeschaltet ist
<monir> @ Amm0n: also dass er dann die sync anfängt, wenn der comp, eingeschaltet wird?
<bekks> monir: Nochmal:
<bekks> monir: Wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet ist - wie willst du denn dann synchronisieren? :P
<Amm0n> monir, zum Beispiel.. 
<monir> Ist es denn nicht möglich, am computer A zu arbeiten (Literaturverzeichnisse anlegen,neue Wörter in libreoffice zu hinzuzufügen usw), während computer B aus ist, sachen zu speichern. Und dass sich Computer B dann mit diesen neu angelegten Daten sync wenn er eingeschaltet wird       ?? ich gebs auf :/. 
<Amm0n> Das kannst du machen mit rsync
<jokrebel> monir: Geht aber halt nur, wenn dann dann Computer A noch läuft. Oder Du hast ein Netzlaufwerk auf welches "alle" zugreifen. Dann nutzt Du quasi nur diese einen zentrale Dateiversion
<monir> ich probier mal grsync. vll gehts damit. sorry für meine nervigen fragen. bin recht unerfahren in computersachen, und bin ein freund von nutzerfreundlichkeit 
<sash_> Das schreit eher nach Dropbox-Alternativen als nach rsync...
<sash_> rsync muss händisch aufgerufen werden oder in einen Cron gepackt werden.
<Amm0n> Kommt darauf an wie man Nutzerfreundlichkeit definiert ;) 
<Amm0n> Und ich bin kein Freund von diesem Cloudkram
<Amm0n> Ich nutze lokal sshfs + rsync und für Kalender und anderes webdav Zeugs Baikal 
<sash_> Naja
<sash_> Kann man ja selber aufsetzen auf nem eigenen Server.
<sash_> Seafile oder so.
<Amm0n> ssh kommt mit fast jeder distro, da braucht man nicht mehr viel machen
<sash_> Oder eben owncloud. Der Client müsste auch syncen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
<monir> hier ist das selbe problem bei grsync... das klappt nicht.. ..:/
<sash_> Amm0n: Jo, funktionieren tut das schon mit SSH und rsync, skaliert halt schlecht und nervt.
<sash_> Also, solche Tasks will man ja nicht bewusst ausführen.
<sash_> Da weiß ich Besseres mit meiner Zeit anzufangen.
<monir> wie markiere ich denn den zielordner ?? er heisst eigentlich genauso wie auf dem quellordner, jedoch nur auf nem anderen pc
<sash_> monir: Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlermeldung
<monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16416108/
<monir> das meine ich mit funktiniert nicht.. :/
<Fuchs> sicher, dass die Pfade so stimmen, vor allem mit dem Leerzeichen? 
<Fuchs> ich kenne den Syntax eher als foo@bar:/toller/pfad  
<monir> ok moment
<monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16416202/
<Fuchs> da laeuft entweder kein sshd auf dem entprechenden entfernten Computer, nicht auf Port 22 oder der blockiert Dich aus $Gruenden
<Amm0n> ist auf @Computer ein sshd aktiv?
<monir> das geht wie unter ubuntu 15.10?
<Fuchs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/#Der-SSH-Server    gut lesen, sonst machst Du die Buechse ziemlich angreifbar
<jokrebel> openssh-server muss halt schon installiert sein und laufen. Klappt ein "ssh fernerRechner"? 
<Fuchs> und nimm Dir Zeit, wenn Du das zum ersten mal machst, dann rechne mit gut einer Stunde, weil in Schluessel willst Du Dich auch einlesen, Passwort ist doof fuer ssh 
<monir> ok, ich gebs auf. besten dank für die hilfe
<jokrebel> zu anstrengend? Ewig weglaufen vor Grundlagen ist auch keine Lösung ;-)
<monir> naja, ich muss halt arbeiten.. und bin halt jetzt schon ne stunde dabei mir sachen anzulesen.die ich nicht verstehe..
<monir> ich dachte es gibt ganz einfach ein programm, mit dem ich meine rechner synchron halten kann.. anfängerfreundlich und leicht zu installieren
<jokrebel> monir: Um Grundlagen von Netzwerken kommt man halt da nicht herum
<jokrebel> monir: Ansonsten: Anfängerfreundlich und Lernunwillige Alternative: Master-Datei auf USB sichern und Fallweise von Rechner zu Rechner tragen.
<sash_> Anfängerfreundlich ist Dropbox. aber auch closed source und in der Cloud. Sowas kann man aber eben auch selber hosten
<sash_> Aber wie man nen Service startet, sollte man irgendwie schon wissen.
<jokrebel> sash_: Wir haben ihn eh schon verschreckt
<sash_> Oh
<BlackMage_> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=breeze-gtk.git&a=commit&h=0a3dda7c1717f672eee4e8bc6655a7d26561b465 -> das ist das commit das den Fehler in gtk3-engines-breeze behebt
<BlackMage_> wird das Paket in 16.04 noch aktualisiert oder nicht?
<BlackMage_> weil es ist ab Kubuntu 16.04 standardmäßig installiert
<monir> hallo nochmal, nach langem lesen und abwägen glaube ich nun in unison ein geeigntes synchronisationsprogramm gefunden zu haben. allerdings habe ich 2 fragen bevor ich es in angriff nehme.
<monir> 1. funktioniert synchronisation distro-übergreifend? oder kann es zu problemen kommen wenn man z.b ubuntu und lubuntu syncen möchte
<monir> im artikel steht zwar dass es plattformübergreifend funktioniert, was mir nicht ganz klar ist, da man doch skripte anlegen muss. diese können doch variieren von distro zu distro  
<jokrebel> ubuntu und lubuntu unterscheidet sich nur in der Desktopumgebung. Ansonsten hat es (wenn gleicher Release) den gleichen Unterbau
<monir> ok.
<monir> 2 frage, wenn ich nun die sync anfange, verschwinden dann die datein auf dem zielordner?oder werden sie sozusagen einfach ergänzt
<jokrebel> ich kenn unison nicht. Aber vermutlich kommt das auf die Einstellungen/verwendeten Befehle an, ob und was das kopiert/ergänzt/erweitert/löscht
<jokrebel> hast Du denn den Wiki-Artikel dazu aufmerksam studiert?
<jokrebel> und auch dafür wirst Du ssh (und besser auch die Kenntnisse darüber!) benötigen
<monir> ja geht, vieles versteh ich nicht. aber seit heutmorgen versuche ich vergeblich nach einem programm um meine libreofficedatein,notizen,literaturverwaltungen auf meinen verschiedenen computern zu syncen
<monir> http://stesind.blogspot.de/2009/04/netbooks-und-notebooks-synchronisieren.html
<monir> hier erscheint mir die handhabeung einfach
<jokrebel> nur weil man eine einfach gestickte Anleitung gefunden hat, heißt das nicht, dass man sich die speziellen Hintergründe nicht anzueignen braucht.
<monir> naja, bei zeit vll. 
<jokrebel> falscher Ansatz - erst verstehn - dann benutzen
<monir> :). dann müsst ich mich aber von linux verabschieden
<jokrebel> die einfach Anfängerlösung "Datei auf nen Stick kopieren" und weiterreichen nannte ich bereits.
<jokrebel> monir: Die Netzwerktechnik ist bei anderem OS nicht rech viel anders ;-) 
<monir> selbst das krieg ich nicht hin. kein plan wie man das macht
<jokrebel> und ich hab ja nun kein Problem damit, wenn Du meinst deshalb Linux den Rücken kehren zu müssen :-P
<monir> naja
<monir> ok
<monir> bei dem versuch 2 rechner mit unison zu syncen 
<monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16421112/
<mich78> Moin es eht mt um flogende Hardware: http://www.i-tec-europe.eu/?t=3&v=370
<mich78> Sie funktoniert zwar per Dafult, allerdings sind die Geschwindigkeiten bei der Übertragung per Ethernet sehr langsam.
<mich78> Ein Linux-Treiber wird auf der Seite als Download angeboten
<mich78> So wie ich das verstehe muss der aber selbst kompiliert werden. Wo kann ich nachlesen wie das geht?
<monir> kann mir keiner einfach erklären wie ich das sync programm unison einfach zum laufen bekomme? den wikiubuntuuser artikel habe ich nun seit 3 stunden gelesen.. aber es klappt einfach nicht
<mrkramps> monir, was genau funktioniert nicht?
<monir> also zunächst einmal habe ich verschiedene versionen installiert, sehe ich gerade. wobei in der doku gesagt wird, dass man die gleiche version installiert haben sollte. allerdings habe ich auf beiden pcs sudo apt-get install Unison benutzt
<monir> beides ubuntu mate (eines 16.04 das andere 15.10)
<monir> wie kann ich die selbe version installieren?
<DaVu> Da könnte schon der Hase im Pfeffer liegen
<mrkramps> 15.10 auf 16.04 aktualisieren
<DaVu> verschiedene Ubuntu Versionen können verschiedene Pakete enthalten
<DaVu> genau
<monir> ok, aber es muss doch möglich sein die selbe version zu installieren
<DaVu> https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download.html
<DaVu> vielleicht von hier
<DaVu> und dann manuell auf den Systemen installieren
<DaVu> Dann geht es halt nicht über die Ubuntu Paketquellen, was nicht immer empfohlen wird
<mrkramps> 15.10 muss eh in sehr absehbarer zeit auf 16.04 aktualisiert werden
<monir> aber 16.04 mate ist lts
<DaVu> Ja, aber 15.10 nicht
<DaVu> und wenn du unter 15.10 eine andere Version als auf 16.04 hast, dann würde ich die 15.10 Installation auf 16.04 updaten, wie mrkramps schon sagte
<DaVu> irgendwann wird es ohnehin Zeit und dann wäre jetzt DIE Gelegenheit ;)
<monir> ok das mach ich morgen. ich bin halt seit heut morgen dabei meine pcs syncen zu wollen
<mrkramps> "irgendwann" ist spätestens ende nächsten monats
<monir> wenn es nun mit der selben version klappt weiß ich ja wo der fehler liegt
<monir> :) ok eine tar.gz datei brauch ich einfach nur entpacken oder
<mrkramps> nope
<mrkramps> quellcode möchte normalerweise kompiliert und paketiert werden
<monir> tar -xvf Datei.tar.gz?
<mrkramps> ok, wenn das unbedingt sein muss → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren/
<DaVu> Da denke ich, dass das update von 15.10 auf 16.04 schneller erledigt als zu lernen, wie man korrekt kompiliert ;). D
<DaVu> Zumindest ist das für mich immer ein Graus ;)
<monir> ja das glaub ich auch.
<monir> aber könnt ich in der zwischenzeit was zu dem ubuntuuserartikel von Unison fragen
<monir> oder nervt das ?
<DaVu> Fragen kannst bestimmt...aber ich gehe jetzt ins Bett :D
<DaVu> +du
<monir> gute nacht
<monir> :)
 * DaVu vergesse schon ganze Worte zu schreiben....wird langsam Zeit
<DaVu> aber frag ruhig
<DaVu> sind ja noch andere da
<mrkramps> monir, du musst fragen … 
<BlackMage> habe eben unter 16.04 breeze-gtk manuell mit dem aus dem Git aktualisiert...(in der Version vom Ubuntu-Repo sind in der CSS waren einige Pfade zu Grafiken falsch)
<monir> ich habe auf beiden rechnern Unison installiert. der Artikel behandelt im Abschnitt "Unison starten" allerdings nur den Teil wenn Unison-gtk installiert wurde. Wenn man allerdings beide rechner syncen möchte "soll" nur Unison installiert werden. Der Artikel gibt mir aber nicht wirklich Auskunft wie ich nun die Erstsync vollziehe
<mrkramps> monir, steht direkt darunter
<monir> Beispiel einer .prf-Datei für Unison? meinst du diesen abschnitt
<mrkramps> monir, der befehl 'unison' bezieht sich artikelweit auf den client für die befehlszeile
<monir> aber ich muss doch keinen client installieren, weil ich beide sycen will. oder muss ich auf beiden rechnern host und client installieren
<monir> diesen teil versteh ich einfach nicht
<mrkramps> "Sollen Daten zwischen unterschiedlichen Computern synchronisiert werden, ist auf beiden Rechnern jeweils Unison und ein SSH-Server zu installieren. In diesem Falle wird Unison auf dem anderen Rechner automatisch gestartet, wodurch der Vergleich der Daten sehr viel schneller abläuft."
<monir> ich habe auf beiden unison installiert dann im terminal: unison /pfad zur Quelle/ ssh://Monir@...//pfad des ziels eingegeben.
<monir> ist dieser weg also korrekt?
<monir> das hab ich ja gemacht mrkramps
<monir> ssh funktioniert auf beiden rechnern. und auf beiden rechnern habe ich unison installiert
<mrkramps> das ist meines wissens nach so korrekt
<monir> ok, so verstehst du den artikel auch? die installation von unison-gtk benötige ich nicht. richtig
<mrkramps> korrekt
<monir> :) danke. mal sehen was passiert
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-15
<monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16424659/
<monir> hab unison installieren können, als ich aber die profildatei verändert habe kam das dabei raus
<mrkramps> monir, tippfehler in der profildatei
<mrkramps> steht da auch in der fehlermeldung
<monir> ja, aber es geht weiter
<monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16424682/
<mrkramps> monir, pack doch mal deine profildatei in ein pastebin …
<monir> bin hgrad dabei 
<monir> :)
<monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16425183/
<monir> es soll quasi die ganzen homeordner bis auf diese datein syncen
<mrkramps> monir, die syntax für ignore ist falsch bei dir
<monir> aber was ist denn anders bei mir als bei dem beispiel? 
<monir> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unison/
<mrkramps> ignore = Path {Bilder}
<monir> wow, wo finde ich denn diese klammer auf der tastatur
<mrkramps> da wo sie schon immer auf einer deutschen tatstaturbelegung sind
<mrkramps> altgr + 7 | 8
<mrkramps> --8 ++0
<monir> ok und dass für alle datein die ich dort aufgelistet habe?
<mrkramps> denk mal drüber nach
<monir> haha, hast recht
<monir> ok, es scheint erstmal zu laufen. danke. jetzt einfach auf den zweiten pc dasselbe spiel, damit die daten von dort auch zu pc eins kommen ja?
<mrkramps> nein, das passiert automatisch
<monir> hmm, ich log mich mal eben vom 2 pc ein jetzt hab ich n problem
<monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16425486/
<monir> vor sowas hab ich immer angst
<monir> :/
<mrkramps> im zweifelsfall "skip"
<monir> oh ha ob das mal gut geht .:/
<monir> aber aufjedenfall danke für den support
<mrkramps> im zweifelsfall, mal ein backup gemacht haben
<monir> ja, er kopiert grad alles, wusste nicht das die home datei so groß ist. ich wollte eigentlich libreoffice, sowie das literaturverzeichnis zotero und den zettelkasten nach niklas luhmann syncn
<mrkramps> warum hast du das dann nicht gemacht?
<monir> weil ich nicht weiß wo die sachen liegen. es ist doch ziemlich aufwendig alles auszuklammern
<mrkramps> LOL
<mrkramps> du hättest statt ignore auch path verwenden können …
<mrkramps> um nur einzelne verzeichnisse für den sync anzugeben
<mrkramps> aber gut, du hast diesen wiki-artikel ja 3 h lang gelesen …
<mrkramps> und bestimmt auch eine weitere lang das benutzerhandbuch gewälzt …
<monir> seit heut mittag 15 Uhr sitz ich daran ok ich kann die datei ja noch verändern.  allerdings ist eine sync jetzt nur von pc 1 zu pc 2 passiert. 
<monir> das ich anfänger bin, brauch ich glaub ich nicht mehr zu erwähnen ;)
<mrkramps> hab ich denn schon erwähnt, dass ich unison nicht nie benutzt habe?
<monir> ja, aber du hast bestimmt totzdem mehr ahnung als ich
<sash_> monir: Oh, ein Soziologe
<monir> naja, angehender.. passt besser
<monir> wie du siehst .. kein plan von nix
<digitaloktay> was ist denn ein soziologe?
<monir> ich such einfach nach nem weg verschiedene ordner syncron zu halten
<monir> libreoffice einträge und wie gesagt notizen..literatureinträge etc
<sash_> digitaloktay: Jemand, der Soziologie studiert/macht/erforscht
<monir> :)
<sash_> monir: zotero hat nen Sync
<sash_> monir: Ich studier das grad selber auch ;)
<monir> zettelkasten aber nicht, und libreoffice auch nicht.. 
<monir> ja cool, 
<sash_> Aber ich gehör ins Bett
<monir> ich kann auch nich mehr
<sash_> Sowas dropbox-mäßiges selber aufziehen mit seafile sollte aber am besten sein für dich
<sash_> Oder... Habt ihr sciebo an der Uni? Dann halt da rein syncen
<sash_> Aber unison und Konsorten, way too much
<monir> ok
<sash_> Zur Not halt Dropbox nehmen. Wobei das eben uncool ist weil Clouddienst und so
<monir> ja aber selbst das is schwierig. 
<monir> wie bekomm ich denn eine automatische sync mit dropbox hin? ich müsste diese ja an die config binden 
<sash_> Wenn es nicht um mega viel Platz geht. Kennst du uberspace.de? Da kannst auch nen Account machen und hast nen User aufm Server, da kannst owncloud auch selber hosten und bezahlst nur 1€/Monat
<sash_> Nö
<sash_> Dropbox installieren, sagen, welchen Ordner der syncen soll und dann ist das so.
<sash_> Aber das ist der easy way mit closed source Cloud Software
<monir> ich hab die 12 stunden seit heut damit verbracht dieses problem zu lösen.
<monir> ich verzweifel langsam echt. 
<monir> via usbstick?
<monir> ist das irgendwie anfängerfreundlicher
<sash_> Nö
<sash_> Du willst halt nen Service haben der den Dienst für dich macht
<sash_> Deswegen Seafile oder Dropbox
<monir> dann schau ich mir jetzt mal seafile an
<sash_> Dann speicherst du die Datei in den Ordner und der Sync passiert von allein
<sash_> Jut, und ich geh schlafen.
<michaaa> gibt es eigentlich eine einfache möglichkeit, von 32bit Ubuntu auf 64bit umzusteigen? sowas in der art wie "apt-get install 64bit"? oder wird sowas kompliziert?
<Rochvellon> mach lieber eine Neuinstallation, ansonsten müsstest Du jedes Paket anfassen und austauschen
<michaaa> okay... schade. danke für die antwort :)
<stareye> jokrebel: ping
<stareye> morgen
<jokrebel> Guten morgen
<jokrebel> stareye: pong
<dreamon_> War gerade im Texteditor und plötzlch lief der CPU lüfter laut an. Seither ist die CPU Auslastung sehr hoch, obwohl ich eigentlich alles Rechenintensive beendet habe. htop zeigt auch hohe Auslastung an, aber keinen Prozess der das verursacht.
<jokrebel> Vielleicht siehst nur die userprozesse. Umstellen auf alle Prozesse
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Bei Taskmanager? oder bei Htop?
<jokrebel> bei beidem? Soweit ich mich erinnere sieht man von Hause aus erst mal nur die eigenen Prozesse
<jokrebel> ein Datenbankupdate welches hohe CPU-Last verursachen kann läuft aber meist mit rootrechten
<dreamon_> htop zeigt mir root und meinen User an. Aber da sehe ich keinen Update Prozess. htop zeigt eigentlich ganz oben den Prozess an mit höchster Auslastung. Kiste läuft ganz zäh.Merkwürdig. Ich mach mal ein Reboot. Da stimmt etwas anderes nicht.
<dreamon> Nun wieder alles gut.
<jokrebel> und Du wirst vermutlich nicht mehr herausfinden können was schief lief ;-)
<dreamon> Leider. 
<sdx23> Hu? Na dann hättest du ebend nicht rebooten dürfen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hab mal ein dist-upgrade und upgrade durchgezeogen. Kam ein neuer Kernel. Nach reboot dmesg → mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged →  CPU: 1 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/1 Tainted: P         C OX 3.13.0-86-generic #130-Ubuntu 
<dreamon> Zu guter letzt geht nun kein USB mehr. Nicht mal mehr die Externe Maus
<dreamon> dmesg
<faraway> Wie kann ich herausfinden warum mein nvidia treiber (361)  unter ubuntu 16.04 rumspinnt. Wenn ich ihn deinstalleire läuft alles gut. Aber sobald ich Ihn wieder neu installiere gibt es schon einen Fehler mein erzeugen des kernel modules.
<topse123> hi
<topse123> meine usb maus wird nicht mehr erkannt :( hat da jemand eine idee?
<_moep_> sagt lsusb was?
<_moep_> oder dmesg?
<topse123> glaube die maus ist kaputt. ein anderes modell geht :)
<topse123> trotzdem danke :)
<stareye> jokrebel: hat sich erledigt
<stareye> jokrebel: kann mann onedrive auf easy peasy syncen
<stareye> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/sync-with-onedrive-in-ubuntu-via-onedrive-d-unofficial-client/
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung. Hatte bisher weder mit dem einen noch dem anderen zu tun
<stareye> in dem zip ich hab das nicht heruntergeladen asber ist setup.py
<stareye> aber
<stareye> kein inst
<jokrebel> und ich glaub auch, dass easy peasy kein offiziell supportetes Ubuntu-Derivat ist.
<stareye> aah ok man muss python3 ist nicht in repo
<stareye> ok
<stareye> danke dir
<michaaa> hallo :) kann ich in Ubuntu auch mit der Alt-Taste durch das Menü eines Programms navigieren? Irgendwie komme ich nur in die Menüleiste, aber nie in die Menüs 
<ppq> von da aus musst du glaub ich mit den pfeiltasten weitermachen
<ppq> oh ne, man kann auch direkt auf den buchstaben drücken, ohne alt
<ppq> wenn das menü erstmal offen ist
<ppq> in hexchat zb: alt+n, dann v
<michaaa> Aaah danke :D ich hab die Alt-Taste immer gedrückt gehalten^^
<ppq> habs auch gerade erst durch ausprobieren rausgefunden :)
<Monir> hallo nochmal
<michaaa> hi :)
<Monir> seit gestern versuche ich meine 3 linux rechner für folgende Daten synchron zu halten (libreoffice,dokumente,zettelkasten nach luhmann und zotero) nach langer recherche habe ich mich dann für das Programm Unison entschieden.
<Monir> allerdings versteh ich nicht genau, wie man die profildatei anlegen soll damit auch nur diese dinge syncronisiert werden.
<Monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16439214/
<Frickelpit> monir: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unison/#Beispiel-einer-prf-Datei-fuer-Unison Das hast du beeits gesehen?
<sash_> Die ersten beiden Zeilen sehen falsch aus.
<Monir> ja, den artikel hab ich schon gelesn :(
<sash_> Aber sind es anscheinend nicht. What the...
<Monir> ich versteh es leider überhaupt nicht
<Frickelpit> monir: wenn du nur bestimmte Ordner synchronisieren möchtest, dann musst du diese mit "path = foo" in die config eintragen. So wie es in dem Beispiel steht.
<Monir> path = foo? 
<Frickelpit> ja, sinnvoll ersetzen mit deinen Ordnern
<Monir> also wenn ich dokumente syncen möchte, lass ich die ersten 3 zeilen so stehen. und gebe dann an z.b path = {Dokumente} etc. dadurch werden dann die anderen ordner in dem verzeichnis ausgelassen?
<Monir> den befehl  "ignore = {...}" brauch ich nicht?
<Frickelpit> Dokumente ohne die geschweiften Klammern
<sash_> Ich hab ja selten so ne hässliche Config-File-Sprache gesehen.
<Monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16439657/
<Monir> so in etwa?
<Monir> sorry, aber ich bin halt nicht so technik/computer versiert
<Frickelpit> aber du kannst schon eine Beispiel-Datei vergleichen von den Einträgen her?
<Monir> ich versteh den eintrag nicht wirklich..nein
<Frickelpit> in dem Beispiel steht "path = daten", wie müsste also der Eintrag bei dir aussehen, wenn du Dokumente synchronisieren möchtest?
<Monir> path = Dokumente
<Frickelpit> Bingo ;)
<Monir> dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt glaub ich . also wenn ich path benutze.... bezieht sich der befehl auch nur auf die eingetragenen pathbefehle
<Monir> ignore wird überflüssig
<Frickelpit> Ja, es sei denn, du möchtest einen Unterordner ausschließen, der z.B. in Dokumente liegt.
<Monir> dann mach ich das so "ignore = Path {.mozilla/firefox/XXXXXXXX.default/Cache}" <- wie in dem beispiel, wobei path ersetzt wird 
<Frickelpit> ja
<Monir> ok danke
<ubuntu-mate> hallo
<ubuntu-mate> ich möchte ubuntu auf einem billigen medion laptop installieren. hab ein live-usb gebootet, sieht gut aus, außer dass das touchpad nicht unterstützt wird
<sdx23> ubuntu-mate: nimmst du Maus und richtest das Touchpad später ein. Oder was genau ist deine Frage?
<ubuntu-mate> ich versuche einen freund zu überzeugen, dass linux besser als windows10 für sein laptop besser ist. wenn jetzt das touchpad nicht erkannt wird und das scrollrad der maus nicht erkannt wird, dann ist es doof. 
<ubuntu-mate> sdx23, ist halt ein billiges medion notebook, aber es müsste doch eine lösung geben, oder?
<ubuntu-mate> sonst macht imho eine installation wenig sinn. 
<jokrebel> ubuntu-mate: Welche Live-Ubuntu-Version hast Du denn genommen?
<ubuntu-mate> 16.04 die aktuelle natürlich
<ubuntu-mate> jokrebel, ist ein billiges aldi-laptop, kann es da probleme geben?
<jokrebel> und was ist das für ein medion laptop?
<sdx23> ubuntu-mate: sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber das im LiveSystem zu tun, halte ich für Quatsch. Im zweifel nach dem Modell googeln.
<sdx23> lsusb hilft ggf. auch
<ubuntu-mate> das live-system ist doch zum ausprobieren da, oder?
<ubuntu-mate> sdx23, lsusb liefert einige ausgaben, aber kein touchpad
<sdx23> ja, nur manche Dinge sind damit komplizierter oder unmöglich.
<ubuntu-mate> sdx23, soll ich auf gut glück ubuntu installieren und später nach dem problem schauen?
<sdx23> ubuntu-mate: was für ein Modell Medion-Laptop ist es denn?
<ubuntu-mate> medion akoya e6239, bin für jeden hinweis dankbar
<ubuntu-mate> evtl kann ich weitere technische informationen liefern
<jokrebel> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/medion-akoya-e5218-touchpad-wird-nicht-erkannt/
<jokrebel> ist als gelöst markiert - habs aber noch nicht gelesen
<ubuntu-mate> hatte ich auch schon gesehen. ist von 2011
<jokrebel> naja - wenn das Laptopmodell schon älter ist. 
<ubuntu-mate> die zeile GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i8042.nomux=1 quiet splash" ist interessant
<ubuntu-mate> windows10 war auf dem laptop vorinstalliert, der kollege hat wohl keine installations-dvd. deswegen möchte ich schon sehr sicher sein, dass ubuntu hier vernünftig laufen wird. ihr versteht es sicherlich.
<nagetier> ubuntu-mate, kannst du dir nicht sein, mache lieber eine vollständige Sicherung
<ubuntu-mate> wie geht das? image ziehen? steht sicherlich im wiki
<nagetier> ubuntu-mate, nimm clonezilla
<Holger0711> Ist 16.04 LTS hier schon on-topic oder ist (bis 16.04.01) #ubuntu-de+1 der richtige Kanal?
<nagetier> ubuntu-mate, http://clonezilla.org/
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Bist schon richtig hier
<jokrebel> Holger0711: +1 wäre quasi inzwischen schon für 16.10
<Holger0711> Super. Hab ein Upgrade von 14.04 LTS auf 16.04 LTS probiert, hänge aber ziemlich in den Seilen :(     781 unkonfigurierte Pakete, dabei natürlich die ganzen relevanten Pakete dabei
<Holger0711> Erste Fehlermeldung im Upgrade-Prozess war "sysv-rc nicht installiert"
<Holger0711> dpkg --configure -a hilft nicht weiter und bricht immer ab mit "Bearbeitung wurde angehalten, da zu viele Fehler auftraten."
<Holger0711> War (ist) eigentlich ein sauberes System ohne Fremdquellen
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Hm - naja. Das hätte man aber tatsäclich erst mit 16.04.1 tun solln ;-) 
<Holger0711> Ich weiß :/
<jokrebel> und vor nutzung von dpkg hätt ich ja dringend zu einem "apt-get install -f" geraten
<Holger0711> Hilft aber jetzt konkret nicht viel (außer dass ich natürlich wenigstens vorher ein Back-Up gemacht habe und eine Rückfallposition habe)
<jokrebel> na immerhin ++
<Holger0711> apt-get install -f habe ich ja auch schon pobiert:
<Holger0711> Bearbeitung wurde angehalten, da zu viele Fehler auftraten.
<Holger0711> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jokrebel> Holger0711: NoPaste mal den kompletten Output bitte
<jokrebel> per Link
<BlackMage> bei dkms habe ich ein Modul was nur added ist... wie bekomme ich das weg?
<Holger0711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16441807/ 
<Holger0711> Das ist alles, was im "Speicher" des Terminal ist!
<jokrebel> oioioi
<Holger0711> ...und ist der Output von apt-get install -f
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Mal bitte ein "sudo apt udate && sudo apt full-upgrade" und auch alles nopasten
<akuusagi> hallo, ich habe cinnamon installiert aber der dialog für superuserrechte popt nicht immer auf. z.b. beim starten von gparted. unter mate oder plasma bekomme ich ein entprechendes fenster mit der nachfrage nadh dem passwort
<akuusagi> habe ich eventell ein paket vergessen "apt-get install cinnamon-desktop-environment"
<BlackMage> also ein Modul bei dkms ist auf keinem Kernel installiert, nur in der Liste bei dkms noch als Status 'added' vorhanden
<Holger0711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16441884/ (Der erste Teil (update))
<akuusagi> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Holger0711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16441913/ (und hier der Teil, der im Speicher ist vom sudo apt full-upgrade
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Ist jetzt ja nicht gerade lang...
<Holger0711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16441963/ ist die sources.list
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Bei "update" sollte meiner Meinung nach wesentlich mehr als drei Zeilen mit URL auftauchen. Kontrollier mal Deine Quellen
<jokrebel> oh
<Holger0711> Stimme Dir zu, dass eigentlich immer mehr als nur drei Zeilen kamen, aber die sources.list kommt mir so falsch nicht vor?!?
<Holger0711> jokrebel: Wie soll ich das "oh" interpretieren?
<jokrebel> genau so ;-)
<BlackMage> ich habs schon selber rausgefunden: einfach den Ordner zu dem Modul in /var/lib/dkms löschen
<Holger0711> jokrebel: Noch irgendwelche Tipps, oder soll ich mein Glück mal auf dem englischen Kanal versuchen? Vielen Dank schon Mal für Deine Bemühungen!
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Vielleicht in den Quellen mal (versuchshalber/temporär) auf nen anderen Server umstellen? Man weiß ja nie
<Holger0711> Ok, werde das mal versuchen
<Holger0711> Hab mal auf Süd-Afrika gewechselt, da kommt beim update deutlich mehr, aber im Resultat noch immer 781 unkonfigurierte Pakete (die bereits runtergeladen sind) und die nicht erfolgreich installiert werden. :-(
<jokrebel> past es ruhig nochmal
<Holger0711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16442451/
<jokrebel> was genau lief eigentlich schief, bei dem do-release-upgrade und was war Deine Reaktion daruaf?
<jokrebel> versuch ein apt istall dracut
<Holger0711> Während des Upgrade-Prozesses kam ein Fenster, das mitgeteilt hat, dass sysv-rc nicht installiert werden konnte (da konnte man aber außer "ok" nichts wirklich machen). Danach lief es weiter und eine ganze Zeit später fing es dann an, dass initscripts, keyboard-configuration, console-setup-linux, procps, udev, initramfs-tools-core, initramfs-tools, ... nicht konfiguriert werden können. Auch da konnte man das ganz
<jokrebel> Auch da konnte man das ganz <--- da endete Dein Post Holger0711 
<Holger0711> Auch da konnte man das ganze nur bestätigen und nicht wirklich eingreifen. Irgendwann ist der Upgrade-Prozess wegen zu vieler Fehler ganz abgebrochen.
<jokrebel> könnte sich hinziehn, diese Abhängikeitsprobleme wieder grade zu ziehen.
<Holger0711> ...ich weiß, viele Kernpakete sind nicht konfiguriert, deswegen fühle ich mich gerade auch so schlecht....
<Holger0711> dracut installiert gerade
<jokrebel> naja - is ja schon mal was. Danach wieder die update/full-upgrade-Prozedur und so weiter und so weiter
<jokrebel> kann sich ganz schnell auflösen. Kann Stunden dauern. Kann quasi unmöglich werden... :-/
<Holger0711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16442648/
<jokrebel> aber warum das passierte hast immer noch nicht erzählt
<Holger0711> jokrebel: Wie meinst Du das? Warum ich in diese Schwierigkeit reingelaufen bin, weiß ich doch auch nicht (außer dass ich vor 16.04.01 den Update gewagt habe)
<Holger0711> Beim dist-upgrade habe ich eigentlich nichts seltsames gemacht......
<chris10783> hi
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Und er leif auch ohne Fehlermeldung bis zum Ende durch? Wie machtest Du den release-upgrade? 
<Holger0711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16442768/
<Holger0711> Nein, er lief nicht bis zum Ende durch, irgendwann hat er abgebrochen wegen zu vieler Fehler.
<Holger0711> Angefangen hat alles mit einem "sudo update-manager -d" War das vielleicht der Fehler?!?
<jokrebel> definitiv
<Holger0711> :-(
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Versuch mal ein "do-release-upgrade"
<Holger0711> Neue Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu werden gesucht
<Holger0711> Keine neue Freigabe gefunden
<Holger0711> Gleiches auch mit "-d"
<BlackMage> Holger0711: weist du was das -d bewirkt?
<jokrebel> dann nochmal ein "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Holger0711> ja -d == development (==16.04.00 LTS)
<Perzeus> -d developper edition
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Nein! Oder willst ggf. gleich noch auf die Neue Alpha hochziehn?
<Holger0711> Nein.... Ich will nur 16.04
<jokrebel> dann nochmal ein "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Perzeus> update-mangaer -d != 16.04
<BlackMage> -d wäre 16.10
<Holger0711> aber 16.04 ist doch Xenial und das hat -d zumindest in die sources.list reingezaubert.
<Holger0711> jokrebel: bei sudo apt-get install -f kommt wieder das übliche......
<Holger0711> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16442949/
<Perzeus> das kommt auf den Spiegelserver an den du eingestellt hast 
<Perzeus> mache haben die 16.10 noch nicht drauf
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Hast Du denn zwischendurch rebootet?
<Holger0711> Perzeus: aber wenn doch das (http://paste.ubuntu.com/16441963/) in der sources.list steht, d.h. xenial, dann muss das doch immer auf 16.04 gehen und nicht auf 16.10, denn das dürfte doch Yaketty sein, oder?!?!?
<jokrebel> Holger0711: was sagt ein uname -a?
<Holger0711> jokrebel: Nein, rebootet habe ich nicht, denn das dürfte ziemlich sicher in die Hose gehen, angesichts der Tatsache, dass viele Kernpakete nicht konfiguriert sind, oder?????
<Holger0711> herbert@Desktop-Osterbronn:~$ uname -a
<Holger0711> Linux Desktop-Osterbronn 3.13.0-86-generic #130-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:27:15 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> nunja - Du bist halt auch vermutlich (deshalb fragte ich nach uname -a) auch noch mit einem Non-xenial-Kernel unterwegs
<dasjoe> .oO(Und darum upgraded man erst, wenn .1 da ist und es offiziell möglich ist)
<BlackMage> Holger0711: was spricht gegen eine Neuinstallation?
<jokrebel> will jemand übernehmen der das komplette Backlog bereits gelesen hat? (viel Köche und so...)
<Holger0711> BlackMage: Nichts wirklich, außer dass ich nicht weiß, ob der Rechner von USB eine Neuinstallation kann. Denn sonst müsste ich bei meinem Schwager eine CD-R holen, da bei meinen Eltern (da sitze ich gerade) keine rumliegt.....
<jokrebel> cd-r wird nicht reichen - Heutzutage braucht man da schon nen DVD 
<BlackMage> Holger0711: lol
<Holger0711> Da seht ihr mal, wie lange bei mir eine Neuinstallation schon her ist. Gibt es bei Ubuntu keine Minimal-Installations CD, weil ob man sich das ganze erst runterlädt und auf DVD brennt oder nachlädt, ist doch egal
<dasjoe> CD-R reicht für mini.iso aus …/netboot/, aber tatsächlich nicht mehr für die großen ISOs
<Holger0711> Meine letzte Installation war Raspian auf den RaspPi, da hat man keine DVD gebracht ;-)
<jokrebel> ich glaub ich bin dann langsam raus aus der Nummer...
<dasjoe> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ ← 54 MB
<Holger0711> jokrebel: Vielen Dank!!!!
<jokrebel> vielleicht hätt man es ja auch reparieren können. Aber "good luck to your mission"
<Holger0711> @all: auch Euch danke für die Hilfe!!
<BlackMage> Holger0711: und warum ist /boot/System.map-3.13.0-85-generic bei dir nicht vorhanden?
<Holger0711> vermutlich ist das mit dem apt-get autoremove runtergeflogen, das ich zwischenzeitlich gemacht habe, in der Hoffnung dass sich dann die Upgradeprobleme bessern
<jokrebel> mit autoremove und dpkg rumspielen aber nie in den vermutlich bereits längst neu installierten Kernel gebootet haben? Hm
<Holger0711> Ok. Probiere ein reboot + mögliche reparatur, ansonsten ein Neu-Install. Danke nochmal!
<jokrebel> ist das jetzt ein gute oder schlechtes Zeichen, dass er nicht mehr reinkommt?
<dasjoe> Eher schlecht, denke ich. Wirkte ja eher wie einer, der Rückmeldung gibt und sowohl ein Reboot als eine erfolgreiche Neuinstallation wären inzwischen fertig
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-09
<rentier> Huhu!
<rentier> Irgendwas klappt mit meiner Systemaktualisierung nicht...
<rentier> https://pastebin.com/fLYupWca
<le_bot> Title: rentier@rentier-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> rentier: zeig mal die ausgabe von "apt policy libtesseract4 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rentier> k1l_, WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<rentier> E: Ungültige Operation policy
<rentier> Use netcat.
<k1l_> rentier: zeig mal die ausgabe von "apt-cache policy libtesseract4 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rentier> k1l_, http://termbin.com/pbqv
<k1l_> das ppa das du nutzt ist nicht sauber aufgesetzt
<k1l_> du kannst entweder das ppa löschen oder du kannst den install erzwingen
<rentier> k1l_, aha. Was ist einfacher?
<k1l_> die frage sollte sein: was ist besser für das system. und ein schlecht aufgesetztes PPA ist nicht gut fürs system
<rentier> k1l_, ich weiß weder was ein ppa ist noch warum es aufgesetzt werden muss, ich hab das hier alles nach default geklickt, von daher...
<k1l_> rentier: du hast dir ein PPA ins system geholt, was dir pakete installiert, die irgendwer zusammen schustert. das ist nicht default
<k1l_> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/
<le_bot> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Roland_> hi 
<lars__> hi
<paracusia> hallo freunde, versuche mich grade mit jackserver und "cadence" sowie "carla" um etwas mit audio rumzuspielen - sobald ich den jack server starte, ist zwar noch sound da, aber die ganzen tiefen sind weg - hat da jemand nen heissen tipp? falsche frequenz oder so? 
<nagetier> paracusia: 2.0 System? Ansonsten würde ich nachsehen ob auf dieses skaliert wurde
<paracusia> huhu nagetier, meinst du renoise mit 2.0?
<paracusia> du meinst den jack-server, richtig? @nagetier
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-10
<DOW> ping
<S_K> Hallo, ich habe ein 14.04.5 LTS was nicht upgraden möchte.
<S_K> Meldung: "No new release found"
<S_K> Jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel> S_K: Wer meldet dies? ein do-release-upgrade?
<tokam> Hi
<tokam> Ich  habe apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade ausgeführt
<tokam> aber ich hatte zu wenig Systemspeicher
<tokam> irgendwie wurde das upgrade dann abgebrochen glaube ich.
<tokam> aber ich habe die 17.04 sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tokam> wie kann ich den upgrade prozess nochmal neu anstoßen?
<tokam> root@localhost:~# lsb_release -a
<tokam> No LSB modules are available.
<tokam> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<tokam> Description:	Ubuntu 16.10
<tokam> Release:	16.10
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24549776/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> tokam: theoretisch sollte ein sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade     das selbe tun
<Frickelpit> Wurden Pakete schon aktualisiert oder nur runtergeladen?
<tokam> weder noch
<tokam> vor dem download wurde das abgebrochen
<Fuchs> je nach dem wo es abgebrochen hat, wird noch ein dpkg-reconfigure oder ein apt -f upgrade  noetig sein, aber das sagt er Dir 
<tokam> upgrade bietet nichts an
<Frickelpit> sudo apt full-upgrade
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24549795/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> und die Quellen in der sources.list wurden bereits geändert?
<tokam> scheinbar doch nicht sekunde
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24549804/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> ohje…
<tokam> wie kann ich upgraden?
<Frickelpit> nimm mal die trusty-Quellen raus bzw. setz ein # davor.
<Frickelpit> Danach überprüfst du mal deine PPAs
<tokam> kann man das essen?
<tokam> zieht das kinder groß?
<tokam> PPAs was ist das?
<Frickelpit> ############ SOURCES ADDED BY ME = THE ADMIN ######
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24549820/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> upgrade und dist-upgrade führt zu nichts
<Frickelpit> Zeile 72, Quelle raus aus der sources.list
<tokam> die hat doch nur 31 zeilen?
<Frickelpit> Alternativ, in /etc/apt/sources.list.d nach der Quelle suchen. Am saubersten mit ppa-purge.
<tokam> ich habe alles mit trusty deaktiviert
<Frickelpit> tokam: Zeile 72 deines letzten pastes
<tokam> woher weiß ich welche das ist
<tokam> die hier?
<tokam> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety main universe multiverse restricted 
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at ubuntu-master.mirror.tudos.de)
<Frickelpit> Wie kam die denn da rein?
<tokam> eventuell durch das upgrade?
<tokam> dist-upgrade?
<Frickelpit> Noe
<Frickelpit> PPas kommen nicht von alleine in das System
<tokam> dürfen da schon yakkety sources drin stehen?
<Frickelpit> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<Frickelpit> mh … nicht das Ergebnis, was ich mir erhofft hatte.
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/
<le_bot> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24549839/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24549842/ <<-- sources.list
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> du musst bei ppa-purge auch schon das zu entfernende PPA angeben.
<Rochvellon> jo, Du musst ppa-purge schon mitteilen, welches PPA gelöscht und durch die Repo-eigenen Pakete ersetzt werden soll, sofern in dem PPA Pakete ersetzt wurden
<Frickelpit> (siehe Wiki-Artikel)
<tokam> wie bekomme ich eine ppa liste
<Frickelpit> nimm einfach die, die du beim hinzufügen genommen hast.
<Frickelpit> 18:49 Frickelpit | PPas kommen nicht von alleine in das System
<tokam> ppa:ondrej/php
<tokam> ppa:ondrej/php
<Rochvellon> um das von webupdate zu entfernen: ppa-purge ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<tokam> ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php
<tokam> hat irgendwie keinen effekt auf 
<tokam> https://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/how-can-i-get-a-list-of-all-repositories-and-ppas-from-the-command-line-into-an
<le_bot> Title: How can I get a list of all repositories and PPAs from the command line into an install script? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tokam> Die Ausgabe dieses scripts
<Rochvellon> mit sudo ausgeführt?
<tokam> aber eventuell holt sich das die infos auch woanders.
<tokam> Rochvellon: als root
<tokam> apt-add-repository --remove ppa:ondrej/php
<tokam> scheint zu funktionieren
<tokam> ich habe nun ppa:pov/wkhtmltopdf entfernt und führe apt-get update aus
<tokam> apt-get update klappt nun aber dist-upgrade nicht
<Frickelpit> heißt was genau?
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24549906/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> und wo ist nun das Problem? Es sind zurückgehaltene Pakete, nix wildes (abgesehen davon willst du eh kein openjdk-9).
<tokam> dass kein upgrade auf 17.04 angeboten wird
<Frickelpit> natürlich nicht, dafür ist ja dist-upgrade bzw. full-upgrade nicht zuständig
<tokam> achso wie löse ich das aus
<Frickelpit> do-release-upgrade
<tokam> update-manager -d?
<Frickelpit> lies, was -d bei dem Befehl macht
<tokam> The -d option will make Ubuntu update manager check if a development release is available. You should be notified that software is up-to-date and Ubuntu 17.04 is now available. Click the Upgrade button.
<tokam> ahh ok
<tokam> root@localhost:~# do-release-upgrade 
<tokam> funktioniert
<tokam> es arbeitet da zumindest.
<tokam> das anki udate für ubuntu ist überfällig
<tokam> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/anki
<le_bot> Title: UbuntuUpdates - Package Search (all versions of anki) (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<tokam> weil anki nicht startet unter ubuntu
<tokam> weil es ein problem mit python qt bindings gibt
<tokam> https://apps.ankiweb.net/
<le_bot> Title: Anki - powerful, intelligent flashcards (at apps.ankiweb.net)
<Frickelpit> mach 'nen Bugreport dafür auf
<tokam> den gibts sicher schon
<S_K> jokrebel: Genau.
<tokam> Es wäre schön, wenn ein do-dist-upgrade mehrer download tcp verbindungen öffnen könnte
<tokam> um die Pakete herunter zu laden
<tokam> eventuell geht es dann schneller
<jokrebel> S_K: Hast Du vielleicht in den Aktuallisierungseinstellungen bei "über nen Ubuntu-Version benachrichtigen" auf niemals stehen?
<jokrebel> tokam: Was soll do-dist-upgrade sein? Und Wünsche wären wohl besser in Ask oder so aufgehoben
<jokrebel> S_K: Und es könnte durchaus sinnvoll sein, mal die komplette Ein- und Ausgabe in einem NoPasteService uns zu zeigen
<jokrebel> vielleicht auch gleich noch ein lsb_release -a und ein uname -a
<tokam> https://askubuntu.com/q/836983/222371
<le_bot> Title: Anki does not run on Ubuntu 16.10 after upgrade from 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ca_> hi@all
<jokrebel> guten Abend
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-11
<multistorm> Einen wunderschönen guten Motgen :-)
<multistorm> ich habe ein total Skurieles Problem, seit gestern stellt sich meine Tastatur immer um von normal auf Sonderzeichen um ... wenn ich die altGR taste drücke ist es erstmal wieder ok aber nach kurzer zeit stellt es sich zurück auf sonderzeichen um auch ohne das ich was machen z.b. nach dem der laptop den Bildschirm abgeschaltet hattet ... . habt ihr ne idee wie ich das abstellen kann?
<multistorm> ĸ↓̣µ”“„¢đð¹²³¼½¬{[]}\łĸđðſæł€¶ŧ←←↓↓→ø→øþ
<multistorm> beispiel :-)
<smeexs> ich aktivier gelegentlich mal die klebrigen tasten oder sowas (systemeinstellungen -zugangshilfen - texteingabe) aber dein problem hatte ich noch nie 
<multistorm> ja ist wie ne eingerastete altGR taste
<multistorm> also klebrige tasten habe ićh nicht gefunden
<multistorm> okay habs ist aber aus
<multistorm> mmm
<tokam> H
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24554167/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> was ist hier das problem?
<tokam> apt-get upgrade klappt nicht mehr nach update auf 17.04
<geser> das Paket möchte das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/go in einen Symlink verwandeln, aber es sind dort noch weitere Dateien vorhanden, die nicht zum Paket gehören
<tokam> geser: und wie behbe ich das
<geser> schaue erstmal, was für weitere Dateien dort überhaupt noch liegen
<S_K> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24555058/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> S_K: Warum time davor? Und warum sudo? ein do-release-upgrade gibt man als user ein. Dann wird man nach dem Passwort gefragt. Alles andere könnte gerne auch "etwas verbiegen"
<Frickelpit> S_K: kleine Randnotiz: https://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/3789-GNU-time-....html
<le_bot> Title: GNU time ... | Dirks Logbuch (at www.deimeke.net)
<christian> moinmoin
<S_K> Es es gefühlt recht lange läuft.
<S_K> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24556607/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> S_K: was sagt dir "lsb_release -sd"?
<S_K> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<k1l> was ist die ausgabe von "tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<S_K> Prompt=lts
<k1l> mach mal bitte "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url, die der ausspuckt
<S_K> http://termbin.com/tk5c
<k1l> S_K: ok. lass mal ein "sudo apt-get update" laufen. und dann noch mal ein "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<S_K> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<S_K> No new release found
<k1l> hmm
<k1l> irgendwelche fehler beim apt-get udpate?
<S_K> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24556678/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> will der mit "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" noch was installieren?
<S_K> Reading package lists... Done
<S_K> Building dependency tree
<S_K> Reading state information... Done
<S_K> Calculating upgrade... Done
<S_K> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<S_K> Ist doch so streng hier.
<mrkramps> in diesem fall hätte ein "nein" gereicht ;)
<k1l> kannst du mal die ausgabe von "sudo do-release-upgrade -c" zeigen? bzw. ob es was findet
<S_K> Nichts, immer das selbe Ergebnis.
<k1l> was für ne kiste ist das? ist die hinter einem proxy oder firewall?
<S_K> Gute frage, muss ich klären. Den habe ich leider auch nicht selbst installiert.
<S_K> Sonst muss ich den doch platt machen.
<k1l> mach mal bitte " cat /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig wieder die url hier
<S_K> http://termbin.com/eqhm
<k1l> aha. das ist nicht das aktuelle file
<k1l> da fehlt nämlich das xenial release. irgendwas ist in deinem netzwerk oder platte komisch
<S_K> Kann ich die woanders her kopieren?
<k1l> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts   das ist das orginal file
<S_K> Ich habe noch mehr Ubuntu laufen, aber alle bei mir zu Hause.
<S_K> Das kenne ich.
<S_K> Kann ich das einfach überschreiben?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> solange da nicht das richtige drin steht, wird der kein neues lts release finden, weil es das neue release ja laut liste gar nicht gibt.
<k1l> ich weiß jetzt nicht warum das bei dir nicht die richtige liste ist, der sollte das eigentlich selber aktualisieren.
<S_K> Aha: Connecting to changelogs.ubuntu.com (changelogs.ubuntu.com)|91.189.95.36|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<S_K> Da muss ich mal meinen "Admin" zu befragen.
<S_K> Danke schonmal für den hint.
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-12
<cheGGo> Test
<axhm3a> cheGGo: selber test
<k1l_> !test
<le_bot> Oh ein Test? Ich hab gar nicht gelernt!
<dreamon_> Hab hier firefox systemlast immer um die 8-30%, derweil mach ich nichts. Kein Video nix. Steht im Hintergrund nur eingige Tabs. Wo aber eigentlich nichts spektakuläres passiert.
<k1l_> ich tippe mal auf flash
<sdx23> oder irgend js Kram. Aber Firefox ist halt auch nicht der schlankeste Browser, und "moderne" Webseiten sowieso eigenständige Monster.
<dreamon_> Kann man die Last von einzelnen Tabs anzeigen lassen? Ich weiß nicht was ich verdächtigen soll.
<frostschutz> dreamon, about:performance
<Lengsdorfer> dreamon, in der 'Systemüberwachung' (mate) werden die Tabs von Chromium differenziert gezeigt, die von Firefox nicht
<sdx23> Lengsdorfer: das liegt daran, dass Chrome einen Prozess pro Tab nutzt, Firefox tut das nicht.
<dreamon> frostschutz, Danke. Da sieht man zumindest etwas
<multistorm> Servus, ich habe mal eine Frage, kennt jemand von euch ne möglichkeit über da Terminal Dateien in einem FTP Verzeichnis automatisch umzubenennen also ich habe Datei.txt, Datei2.txt und Datei3.txt und möchte gerne datum_datei.txt, datum_datei2.txt usw. bekommen, geht das rel simple ?
<jokrebel> Nur FTP möglich?
<multistorm> jup leider schon
<multistorm> warum was hast du ium sin ?
<koegs> das klingt doch wieder wie von hinten durch die brust geschossen bzw. gedacht
<koegs> was willst du eigentlich erreichen? und was heisst terminal und ftp-server...
<multistorm> naja ich bin gerade dabei auf einem FTP Server (meiner) aufzuräumen, ich muss dabei eigentlich zumindest innerhalb eines Verz6eichnissesd immer das gleiche machen nämlich vor den Dateinamen ein Datum setzen und ich dachte mir bevor ich das jetzt für die nächsten 6000 dateien auch händisch mit FIle Ziller mache könnte man das über die Linux Console eleganter löschen, mann kann doch über Console
<multistorm> eine FTP Verbiundung aufbauen oder bin ich da schief gewickelt ?
<multistorm> hätte ja sein können das man unter linux 2 befehle kobiniert und das dan geht :)
<koegs> multistorm: du kannst curlftps nutzen und dir ein script schreiben
<koegs> oder ein script mit dem kommando-zeilen client "ftp" entwickeln
<multistorm> hmm.... okay das ist ein anfang, hatte zwar gehofft es gibt für sowas ein fertiges bordmittel, aber okay, vermutlich immer noch besser als alles per hand zu machen, danke koegs :)
<jokrebel> Wenn das deiner ist warum gibt es dann nur FTP?
<Frickelpit> hat der Server nur FTP?
<multistorm> jein
<Frickelpit> sondern?
<jokrebel> Ich denke per SSH wäre das wesentlich einfacher
<multistorm> eigentlich komme ich auch per RDP drauf, aber aus irgendeinem grund den ich noch nicht ergünden konnte lässt der server keine änderungen an Dateien zu, die nicht per FTP kommen, nicht mal wenn ich nals Administrator Angemeldet bin, da es aber ein WinDoof Server ist hat das hier nix verlohren
<multistorm> ssh gibt es leider nicht
<koegs> 1. script schreiben oder 2. per curlftps "mounten" und grafische tools wie bulk renamer nutzen
<multistorm> habe FTP / RDP oder Direkt davor setzen, aber alle daten die per FTP hochgeladen wurden, können auch nur per FTP geändert werden ... habe da vermutlich die windows Rechte irgendwie verkackt
<multistorm> koegs: das hört sich nach einem Plan an ...
<ghostcube> https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/releases/  oder einfach ssh installieren
<le_bot> Title: Releases · PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH · GitHub (at github.com)
<multistorm> ghostcube: okay ... schau ich mir mal an, aber ich vermute mal das wird das rechteproblem nicht lösen :(
<multistorm> wie gesagt wenn ich per FTP hingehe kann ich alles machen umbennen löschen usw. wenn ich im Explorer mit dem Admin account komme sagt er mir ich brauche die Berechtigungen von Administrator :-) -> Keybord Error press any key to continue
<koegs> wie du schon sagtest, hier ist kein windows-channel
<multistorm> koegs: absolut richtig :)
<ca_> hi@all
<jokrebel> nabend
<uniCATx> Frage: deinstalliere ich mit sudo apt-get remove --purge software-center die Anwendung komplett? wieso bleibt aber da etwas übrig? und zwar in: /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/
<dadrc> manchmal kriegen die pakete es nicht hin, cache-verzeichnisse oder so sauber zu löschen
<dadrc> die bleiben dann über
<uniCATx> kann ich es manuell entfernen?
<dadrc> ziemlich sicher
<dadrc> was genau ist denn da noch drin?
<uniCATx> was ich da gefunden habe sind 4 Ordner im Verzeichnis Softwarecenter: backend, db, distro, _pycache_
<dadrc> jo, hau weg
<uniCATx> thx
<tomreyn> uniCATx: wenn du's nicht weißt, kannst Du's mit 'dpkg -S /pfad/zum/ueberbleibsel' überprüfen
<tomreyn> entweder zeigt dir das an dass diese dateien zu einem noch installierten (oder schon entf3ernten aber nicht gepurgtem) paket gehören oder eben nicht, dann kannst du's löschen.
<uniCATx> tomreyn, ah, vielen Dank, das ist für mich neu, nett von Euch
<tomreyn> gerne ;)
<uniCATx> bis jetzt habe ich mir nur die dpkg --list angeschaut und 2 Überbleibsel gefunden. es waren jedoch komplette Pakete, die ich dann mittels Synaptic entfernt habe
<uniCATx> dann habe ich UBU-SW-Center neu installiert, jedoch es wurde die 15 und nicht die Version für Ubuntu 16.o4 gezogen
<uniCATx> jetzt Lösche ich alles mit --purge
<uniCATx> und was ich da noch gefunden habe, habe oben geschrieben
<tomreyn> hmm das klingt ja nach nem recht vermuksten system :-/
<tomreyn> hast du vermichte apt quellen verschiedener releases? 'apt-cache policy' sollte nur 16.04-/xenial-quellen anzeigen wenn du auf 16.04 bist.
<uniCATx> tomreyn, nein nein... es ist alles Bestens:) es läuft und läuft und läuft...
<uniCATx> nein , nur 16.04 LTS
<uniCATx> deshalb hat mich das mir UBU-SW-Center so gewundert
<uniCATx> aber OK
<tomreyn> uniCATx: hier ist ein skript zum aufräumen: https://pastebin.com/xGvYt37D
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] foreign_packages.sh - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> das sollte man nach jedem ubuntu upgrade (und ggf. nachfolgendem anpassen + reaktiveren von PPAs) ausführen
<Rar9> hi kann mir hier jemand mit einer IP änderung von einem ubunut server weiterhelfen?  wo muss ich die alte gegen neue ip austauschen?
<jokrebel> die IP macht doch normal der Router. Oder wie meinst Du das genau
<Rar9> hi 
<jokrebel> "macht"
<Rar9> geht um eine server umzug  nun hat der provider mir eine neue ip geben ,jedoch boott ubuntu + plesk nicht.
<Rar9> binn zzt per rescue auf dem server.  hiere wid die richtig ip schon angeben,,, jedoch bootet dieser nicht.
<Rar9> verändert habe ich /etc/hosts /   && /etc/network/interfaces
<Rar9> deoch möchste der server nicht booten.
<Rar9> gibt es noch andere stellen?
<tomreyn> Rar9: der server wird auch mit falscher oder defekter netzwerkkonfiguration booten. was lässt dich annehmen dass er nicht bootet?
<Rar9> da wenn ich aus dem recue image gehe ich micht trotz änderung nicht verbinden kann.
<tomreyn> okay, du verwechselt an der stelle netzwerkkonnektivität und abschluss der bootvorgangs
<tomreyn> schau mal ins syslog rein ob was mit deiner ip-konfiguration nicht stimmt
<k1l_> oder der webserver lauscht nur auf einer festen ip
<tomreyn> das syslog auf dem 'normalen' system natürlich, nicht auf dem rescue-system
<k1l_> oder das plesk ding.
<Rar9> ob er bootet könnte ich nur per lara sehen,, das halte ich jedoch aktuel übertrieben
<k1l_> wie wärs mit ssh?
<Rar9> j ssh darüber ,, bekomme jedoch keine verbindung
<Rar9> somit könn ich zzt nur per rescue image auf die datein.
<tomreyn> du könntest auch mal deine configs pasten wenn du nicht weiter weißt
<tomreyn> der hoster ist vermutlich hetzner?
<Rar9> genau :-(
<tomreyn> na ja sooo schlecht sind die ja nicht, kein grund traurig zu sein
<Rar9> ja besser als 1und1
<Rar9> trotzdem helfen die mir zZt nicht.
<Rar9> echt traurig.
<jokrebel> aber wo ist das Ubuntuproblem?
<Rar9> auf ubunut läuft nacher plesk.
<jokrebel> was genau kann jetzt BMW dafür, dass Deine CD im Rcorder nicht will?
<Rar9> weil bwm es ermöglich dem user zu sagen wo überhaut cd´s abgespilet werden könnten.
<Rar9> und daher ist ubuntu für die Netzwerkeinrichtugn zuständing. Plesk is ja nur das GUI.
<Rar9> also wo muss ich mit der SUCHE anfangen.... das Ubuntu AUTO ist neu.
<tomreyn> steht ca. 15 zeilen drüber
<Rar9> tomreyn könnte das hier etwas sein???  ACPI Error: [\_SB_.PCI0.XHC_.RHUB.HS11] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20160422/dswload-210)
<tomreyn> nö, eher nicht
<tomreyn> hat jedenfall snix mit dem netzwerk zu tun
<Rar9> nach was muss ich den filtern?
<tomreyn> network, ethernet oder so. kommt drauf an wie das netzwerkmanagement bei dir funktioniert
<tomreyn> auf meinem desktop hab ich NetworkManager im Einsatz und damit auch viele einträge davon im syslog.
<Rar9> May 12 22:39:43 vps sh[725]: /etc/network/interfaces:1: misplaced option
<Rar9> May 12 22:39:43 vps sh[725]: ifquery: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<k1l_> was steht denn in dem file? und hast du da was verändert?
<Rar9> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Rar9> auto lo
<Rar9> iface lo inet loopback
<Rar9> hatte ver sucht eine statisch ip festzulegen...
<Rar9> iface eth0 inet static
<Rar9> address xx
<Rar9> netmask xx
<Rar9> gateway xx
<k1l_> aha, da kommen wir dem punctus knacktus schon näher
<k1l_> was stand denn früher mal drin? 
<Rar9> aber die ist ja aktuell wieder da
<Rar9> genaus das gleiche
<k1l_> er kannst nicht lesen. also ist da was falsch drin
<Rar9> ich kan leider nur die ip4/ip6 angeben die mir auch das rescue system per route anzeigt.
<tomreyn> es geht dabei eher um nen syntaxfehler
<tomreyn> "misplaced option" heißt dass da was falsch formatiert, faslch geschrieben (tippfehler) ode rin der falschen reihenfolge angegeben ist
<Rar9> es etwanicht stimm habe ich schon rausgefunden.
<k1l_> kopier den text bitte mal 1zu1 auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeig die url hier
<Rar9> ich benötie doch nur die files wo ich die aktuells IP gateway anpassen muss
<k1l_> vlt lösen wir erstmal den formartierungsfehler, bevor du mit dem großen rumfummeln weitermachst?
<Rar9> https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Netzkonfiguration_Debian
<le_bot> Title: Netzkonfiguration Debian – Hetzner DokuWiki (at wiki.hetzner.de)
<k1l_> mach wie du meinst, ist deine kiste
<Rar9> k1l_ up was soll ich wo machen?
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-13
<koelner> hallo. Ich möchte das Module "uvcvideo" als letztes laden. Welche modules ist dafür zuständig? Mein System ist: Running inside KDE Plasma 5.8.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-77-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz at 1901-2298/3300 MHz, RAM: 3189/7658 MB
<Rolfi> Hallo! Wünsche allen einen schönen Samstag! Kann mir bitte jemand bei der Installation eines Brother Scanners helfen?
<dadrc> Einfach deine genaue Frage stellen
<dadrc> Dann findet sich bestimmt wer
<Rolfi> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit, Brother DCP 9017CDW, gemäß https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Brother/#Automatische-Installation
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> alles durchgeführt, aber simplescan findet den Scanner nicht. Drucker geht außer von pdf-Dateien
<Rolfi> Hinweis: https://wiki.debianforum.de/Brother_Scanner#Treiber_4
<le_bot> Title: Brother Scanner – DebianforumWiki (at wiki.debianforum.de)
<dadrc> Das passende brscan-Paket hast du also schon installeirt?
<dadrc> Und die Rechte angepasst?
<Rolfi> Dort steht ein Hinweis für 64bit Systeme. Man muß wohl fürs simplescan noch etwas kopieren, was mir aber nicht gelingt.
<Rolfi> brscan4 installiert
<Rolfi> Welche Rechte?
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/#Konfiguration
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> Grundsätzlich: der 9017 scheint noch so neu zu sein, daß er in der Liste nicht auftaucht.
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/#Alternativ-und-ab-Ubuntu-13-04-64-bit ← das solltest du auch noch machen
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> Danke dadr, werde ich gleich nachholen
<Rolfi> Es sind die Dateien aus /usr/lib64/sane nach /usr/lib/sane und die Dateien aus /usr/lib64 nach /usr/lib zu kopieren
<Rolfi> Soll der nicht vorhandene Ordner /usr/lib/sane erstellt werden?
<Rolfi> in /usr/lib64 ist nur der Ordner sane vorhanden.
<Rolfi> Das Erstellen eines neuen Ordners ist abgedunkelt, also so nicht möglich.
<Rolfi> dadr: Danke für Deine Hinweise, aber ich bin zu sehr Laie und traue mich nicht. Melde mich mit Unterstützung wieder. Schönen Tag noch!
<axt> xmpp-notifies kommen seit mittag nicht mehr. wenn also jemand anderer als apollo13 (away) neu starten kann, möge er dies tun!
<dreamon_> Woran könnte es liegen, beim kopieren von ca. 13GB auf einen USB Stick bleibt mir Ubuntu alle 15Sekunden hängen einschließlich Mauszeiger. Bewegt sich dann wieder weiter. Datendurchfluß geht bis auf 100kb runter. 
<dreamon_> Ich kopiere von meiner internen Festplatte auf den 32GB USB3.0 Stick 
<vlt> k1l: Ok, bin dabei.
<bekks> dreamon_: An zu wenig RAM im Rechner für das was du da sonst noch außer dem Kopieren tust.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ne daran liegts nicht. Sobald ich den kopiervorgang startet. Fängt die Kiste an zu stottern. Bei Usb Festplatten tritt das Problem nicht auf
<bekks> Dann schau dir den RAM Verbrauch mal sekündlich an.
<dreamon_> welches Tool?
<bekks> Das deiner Wahl.
<dreamon_> free -m?
<bekks> Ist ein mögliches Tool, ja.
<Plushfish> Hey
<dreamon_> bekks, free -m → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24569816/ jetzt stottert er..
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und wie verändert sich der RAM Verbrauch jede Sekunde?
<bekks> Und was sagt zu genau denselben Messpunkten dann der Disk IO?
<dreamon_> frei bleibt so um die 100-150 frei.. darunter geht es nicht.
<Plushfish> Ubuntu LTS scheint nur main komplett zu pflegen, oder? Wie sieht es da mit multiverse, universe, ... aus?
<dreamon_> hmm.. jetzt läufts wieder zügig.. bin bei 27%.. mit was zeig ich disk io an?
<k1l> Plushfish: nur main und restricted. der rest ist von der communtiy und hat meist kürzere support zeiten
<mrkramps> dreamon_, iotop
<bekks> dreamon_: Du kannihn mit sar messen.
<bekks> *Du kannst ihn...
<Plushfish> k1l: Okay, ich verstehe. Etwas problematisch dann bei Webservern z.B., da ja viele PHP-Pakete usw nicht in main sind
<bekks> Plushfish: Deswegen sollte man auch keine 5 Jahre alte PHP Installation betreiben ;)
<Plushfish> bekks: Das war auch nur als Beispiel gedacht. Ich persönlich hasse PHP :P
<bekks> Requirements haben selten etwas mit persönlichen Gefühlen zu tun.
<k1l> Plushfish: php ist in main
<Plushfish> k1l: Aber nicht alle Module
<k1l> siehe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.0
<le_bot> Title: php7.0 package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> Plushfish: die module in dem main paket, sind in main. wenn du anderen kram brauchst, dann musst du das nachgucken. aber es ist nicht gott und die welt in main, das ist richtig.
<Plushfish> k1l: Dass alles drin ist wollte ich auchnicht sagen
<dreamon_> bekks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24569869/ → im moment stottert er nicht
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> dreamon_: du musst halt solange messen bis du sowohl "Stottern" als auch "nicht Stottern" in einer Messung hast. Sonst ist das ganze ja witzlos.
<dreamon_> ok
<dreamon_> bekks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24570016/ in Zeile 8 hat er blockiert.. (maus)
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und in Zeile 12 auch?
<dreamon_> ja.. es kam mehrmals während der ausgabe zur blockade
<bekks> Dann schau dir mal die %iowait Spalte an.
<dreamon_> Es läuft aber nichts aufregendes im Hintergrund. Merke sogar während des tippens wie es blockiert
<dreamon_> ja die liegen dort bei fast 100% .. was sagt das genau aus?
<bekks> Aus der sar man-page: "Percentage of time that the CPU or CPUs were idle during which the system had an outstanding disk I/O request."
<dreamon_> Er kopiert mit 1.5MB/s das sollte ihn doch nicht groß beschäftigen?
<bekks> Dein USB Sick ist SO langsam, dass das System die Daten nicht mehr loswird.
<dreamon_> Ok, aber warum friert die kiste deswegen ein?
<bekks> Lies nochmal:
<bekks> "Percentage of time that the CPU or CPUs were idle during which the system had an outstanding disk I/O request."
<bekks> Dein System versucht verzweifelt Daten wegzuschreiben und muss alles andere anhalten.
<bekks> Lösung: schmeiss den USB Stick weg und kauf einen Vernünftigen.
<dreamon_> Verstehe. 
<dreamon_> Was mir noch nicht in den Kopf geht, wenn er doch die daten von der HDD liest und dann auf den Stick schieben will, warum nimmer er so große happen und bremst die CPU aus? Oder verursacht der Stick einen art hardware idle?
<bekks> Dein Stick zu ist langsam.
<bekks> *ist zu
<dreamon_> 3.0 und lansamer wie ein 2.0.. Dachte währe Markenprodukt. Ich werde mir den mal morgen genauer anschauen. Danke!
<bekks> "langsamer" weisst du noch garnicht.
<bekks> Denn du hast noch keinerlei Benchmarks durchgeführt.
<dreamon_> Meine alten Usb2.0 stick hatten keine dieser Stottern Erscheinungen hervorgerufen.
<bekks> Und dennoch hast du keine Benchmarks, Du kannst also nichts darüber sagen und welchen BEdingunge und welchen Blockgrößen welche Probleme auftreten oder wie sich dann die Performance gestaltet.
<dreamon_> kopiere 17GB gerade in ca. 6Stunden.
<dreamon_> Das stimmt
<bekks> Sagt genau nichts.
<bekks> Welche Blockgrößen? Sequentielles Kopieren? Oder auch paralelles Lesen? Ohne Benchmark sagen solche Zahlen nichts.
<dreamon_> Gibts da ein programm wo ich das Benchmarken könnte. Um zu sehen welche Sticks gut sind?
<bekks> Es gibt diverse Benchmarkprogramme. Und kein einziges ist ohne sehr viel Einarbeitung in die Thematik sinnvoll nutzbar.
<dreamon> oweh.
<dreamon> bekks, Danke 
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-14
<banyantree> Hey Leute, kann mir jemand helfen mein ubuntu zu reparieren? habe gestern steam installieren wollen und mein system geschrottet.
<banyantree> grub zeigt kein ubuntu mehr zum starten an. verwende luks.
<banyantree> ein ubuntu 16.04.2 installationsstick ist vorhanden.
<banyantree> Habe bereits davon gestartet und versucht nach dieser Anleitung vorzugehen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/844132/how-to-repair-boot-on-luks-encrypted-harddrive
<le_bot> Title: xubuntu - How to repair /boot on LUKS encrypted harddrive? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<banyantree> allerdings kann ich nach einem chroot trotzdem nicht auf die gemounteten verzeichnisse zugreifen, mir fehlen wahrscheinlich die berechtigungen =(
<banyantree> luksOpen funktioniert einwandfrei
<bekks> Kann es sein, dass du die alte, buggy Steamversion verwendet hast, die ggf. dein System löscht? So hört sich das gerade an.
<bekks> Und was genau passiert nach dem chroot?
<Haraldo> Hallo! Mein W-LAN macht mir Probleme an einem Asus-Laptop. Die Verbindung reisst ab, entweder sind keine oder nur wenige Funknetze zu sehen. Wie kann ich eingrenzen, woran das liegt?
<Lengsdorfer> Hast du ein anderes wlan fähiges gerät, das bei dir vernünftig funktioniert?
<Haraldo> Lengsdorfer, ja, alle anderen gehen durchgehend und einwandfrei, Signalstärke ist sehr gut.
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, dann würde ich brassel bei der hardware, antennen kabel gebrochen oder so, vermuten
<Haraldo> Oh oh ... Fehler taucht nicht reproduzierbar auf, entweder läuft es stundenlang durch, oder es startet schon mit dem Fehler, dass keine Funknetzwerke da wären.
<Lengsdorfer> ah. hast du womöglich auch, wie ich, so einen wlan an aus tastenkombination? ich hab da auch mal stundenlang gesucht und hab dann endlich rausgefunden, dass man wlan vom bios aus mit fn+F11 an und aus machen kann
<Haraldo> Mag ich fast ausschließen, da es, merkwürdigerweise, im Fehlerfall nur wenige Netzwerke anzeigt. Das macht die Sache noch mysteriöser.
<dadrc> Wasn da für ein Chipsatz drin? Klingt ja irgendwie schon nach Treiberproblemen
<Haraldo> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24573613/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Anscheinend haben einige Chips da Probleme mit dem Powermanagement
<dadrc> Könntest mal probieren, das erstmal auszuschalten
<dadrc> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<dadrc> oder wie auch immer das interface bei dir heißt
<Haraldo> Ja gut, wird gemacht.
<Haraldo> So, mal schauen.
<Haraldo> dadrc, ist das dann immer aus, oder muss ich nach jedem Neustart das eingeben?
<banyantree> hey leute, kann mir bitte jemand helfen mein system zu reparieren? habe es versehentlich bei einer installation zerschossen. Anschließend habe ich über einen stick gebootet und den kernel nach einem chroot neu installiert. Die kiste startet nun allerdings ohne netzwerk und oberfläche.
<tomreyn> Haraldo: nur bis zum nächsten reboot. hier - letzter kommentar - steht wie du's permanent machen kannst: https://askubuntu.com/questions/724508/where-can-i-configure-iwconfig-wlan0-power-on-off
<le_bot> Title: wireless - Where can I configure iwconfig wlan0 power on/off? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Haraldo> tomreyn, wunderbar, vielen Dank!
<tomreyn> nichts was eine websuche icht finden könnte ;)
<tomreyn> aber gerne
<tomreyn> banyantree: wie hast du's denn zerschossen?
<Haraldo> tomreyn, danke für Deine Suche, ich hätte mich sonst auch auf den Weg gemacht, aber sicher nicht so rasch gefunden.
<tomreyn> freut mich dass ich helfen konnte. ;)
<banyantree> tomreyn: habe steam installieren wollen und hab einfach auf y gedrückt =(
<banyantree> der hat mir alles mögliche deinstallieren wollen auch decrypt
<banyantree> dmcrypt sorry
<tomreyn> banyantree: hmm das ist ziemlich merkwürdig. klingt als hättest du da vorher schon probleme mit den paketabhängigkeiten gehabt - wahrscheinlich wegen fremdrepositories?
<banyantree> ja eine hab ich mir eingebunden
<tomreyn> steam hat ja mit dmcrypt erst mal nix am hut
<banyantree> ja klar =)
<tomreyn> bist du da noch in dem chroot drin jetzt?
<banyantree> tomreyn: ne bin direkt drauf
<tomreyn> okay, aber ohne netzwerk, ne?
<banyantree> jepp
<banyantree> hab den treiber nicht im kernel oder?
<banyantree> gerät wird erkannt
<tomreyn> keine ahnung, kenne deine hardware nicht.
<banyantree> aber ifconfig gibt nur lo zurück
<banyantree> onboard nic von intel marvel irgendwas
<tomreyn> wahrscheinlich kommt network manager nicht an den start
<tomreyn> netzwerk zu haben wär schon hilfreich. vielleicht gehst du nochmal über live-medium ins chroot und meldest dich nochmal
<banyantree> tomreyn, geht klar - danke soweit.
<tomreyn> denk dran auch proc, dev, dev/pts, sysfs zu mounten und ggf. die resolv.conf zu kopieren: http://tutorialforlinux.com/2016/06/01/how-to-properly-chrooting-into-an-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-lts-linux-system/
<le_bot> Title: How-to properly Chrooting into an Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial LTS Linux System (at tutorialforlinux.com)
<banyantree> tomreyn: danke für das tutorial. Bin drin über chroot
<banyantree> netz ist vorhanden.
<tomreyn> banyantree: prima. dann mach mal: apt-get update; apt-cache policy | pastebinit
<tomreyn> und schau ob es beim apt-get update fehler gibt
<tomreyn> welche ubuntu-version ist das?
<banyantree> 16.04.1 oder 2
<tomreyn> lsb_release -d
<banyantree> 16.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> dann zeig mal die pastebin-url
<banyantree> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24574108/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hmm das sind ja schon ein paar dritt-repos
<banyantree> naja ein paar ...
<tomreyn> bei allen außer bei vscode und sinew steht explizit 16.04 dabei, daher könnten also abhängigkeiteprobleme kommen
<tomreyn> oder du hast vielleicht noch pakete installiert für die es gar kein aktives apt-repository mehr gibt
<banyantree> dann sollte ich welche rausschmeissen ?
<banyantree> ja das kann sein. wie finde ich das denn heraus?
<tomreyn> ich hab da mal was vorbereitet: https://pastebin.com/xGvYt37D
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] foreign_packages.sh - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Haraldo, das ist nur bis zum nächsten Mal Verbinden mit einem WLAN aus
<dadrc> Kann man aber ändern
<banyantree> tomreyn: cool thx just a moment please
<dadrc> Ah, schon geklärt
<Haraldo> dadrc, danke für die Info, ich bekam diesbezüglich schon eine Info und änderte die Conf-Datei.
<nagetier> Haraldo: Half das Abschalten denn?
<Haraldo> nagetier, bislang ist alles stabil. Aber diese trügerischen Momente hatte ich auch vorher. Dafür tritt es zu sporadisch auf.
<nagetier> Stimmt, sagtest
<Haraldo> Das W-LAN-Symbol wandelte sich dann entweder in das sich drehende Zeichen oder zeigte zwei entgegen gesetzte Pfeile. Da wusste ich, es ist wieder soweit.
<banyantree> tomreyn: alles gut No packages of unknown origin were found
<nagetier> Haraldo: ich würde auch mal schauen ob sich wicd freundlicher verhält
<dadrc> wenn schon keine WLANs mehr gefunden werden, hilft auch wicd nicht wirklich, das ist ziemlich sicher ein Treiberproblem
<tomreyn> banyantree: und zeigt 'apt-get -f install' irgendwelche unstimmingkeiten?
<Haraldo> nagetier, wicd benutze ich (noch) nicht.
<banyantree> hab 117 pakete nicht aktualisiert ansonsten alles ok
<banyantree> tomreyn: ich upgrade die pakete mal.
<tomreyn> banyantree: mach das. als nächstes würde ich dann durch /var/log/apt/term.log durchgehen und schauen welche pakete deinstalliert wurden (und ggf. warum), die aber durchaus benötigt werden.
<tomreyn> ggf. auch einfach das desktop-metapaket nochmal installieren.
<tomreyn> also z.b. "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" falls du unity verwendest
<banyantree> tomreyn: hast du luks und steam in verwendung?
<tomreyn> ja, schon mal gehabt, auch mit 16.04
<banyantree> kann es sein das steam die verschlüsselung nicht mag, oder ist das völlig ausgeschlossen?
<tomreyn> nee das hat miteinander echt nichts zu tun
<tomreyn> von steam seh ich in deiner ausgewerteten sources.list allerdings gar nix?!
<banyantree> k.a. warum er mir dann solche probleme gemacht hat =(
<banyantree> wollt mal eben irgendwas zocken, verdammt
<tomreyn> ah steam kommt ja aus dem standard-repository.
<banyantree> last thing i did: aptitude install steam
<tomreyn> banyantree: holst du dir grade auf mehreren channels parallel support?
<banyantree> vermute aber stark dass das nur zufall war und das problem ein ganz anderes ist - as you said
<banyantree> eigentlich bin ich gerad nur hier unterwegs war gestern aber auch im englischen
<tomreyn> okay, ich war nur grade überrascht weil es auf englisch weiter ging ;)
<tomreyn> steam ist ein i386-paket, das sollte an sich mit den amd64-paketen (wenn du ein amd64-system hast) gar nicht ins gehege kommen.
<banyantree> wenn verfügbar nehm ich die amd64 pakete
<tomreyn> und ja, du hast ein amd64-system
<tomreyn> genau
<banyantree> manches ist mir noch ein rätsel, aber es lüftet sich so nach und nach.
<tomreyn> banyantree: brauchst du mich noch, sonst bin ich mal afk
<banyantree> tomreyn: danke für deine hilfe schönes restwochenende noch
<tomreyn> dito ;)
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag Frage sind nur windows rechner von der aktuellen atacke betroffen 
<mrkramps> ja
<IchGucksLive> ich finde nichts was das auslöst Email pdf update ?
<mrkramps> mail anhang
<IchGucksLive> Danke
<banyantree> kann mir einer bei netzwerk problemen helfen? ifconfig zeigt nur noch lo an.
<_moep_> mal ifconfig -a probiert?
<k1l_> was hast du denn verändert?
<banyantree> _moep_ ja habe ich
<banyantree> k1l_: habe letztens etwas über aptitude installieren wollen, habe einfach y gedrückt. deinstalliert wurde auch mein kernel die /boot partition war leer
<banyantree> k1l_: genau genommen steam ...
<jokrebel> aptitude \o/
<k1l_> nun ja, da sollte die kernel nicht entfernen.
<k1l_> banyantree: welches ubuntu ist es denn?
<banyantree> k1l_: 16.04.2 LTS
<k1l_> banyantree: ausgabe von "uname -r"?
<banyantree> 4.10.0-20-generic
<banyantree> habe ich anschließend über chroot neu installiert
<banyantree> und gehofft das mein luks datenträger überlebt
<banyantree> und es ging glücklicherweise
<k1l_> das ist aber der 17.04 kernel. der ist (soweit ich weiß) noch nicht im 16.04 repo
<banyantree> k1l_: oh danke =')
<banyantree> k1l_: welchen muss ich installieren?
<k1l_> "linux-generic" ist der orginal 16.04 kernel (4.4). oder du nimmst "linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 " als pakete, dann bekommst du immer den kernel und xorg 3 monate nach dem neusten ubuntu.
<banyantree> k1l_: geht klar. muss eben über usb stick booten und chrooten damit ich netzwerk zugang habe. danke soweit =)
<k1l_> banyantree: ja. mit den genannten beiden optionen solltest du den normalen kernel "mit alles" haben. evtl ist dein problem dann schon wieder behoben.
<banyantree> k1l_: habe mich gerade für den linux-generic entschieden, hoffe ich auch, dass sich anschließend alle wesentliche probleme in luft auflösen
<Haraldo> dadrc ...? Das dürfte es letztlich gewesen sein, so lange ohne Unterbrechung war ich ewig nicht online! :-)
<dadrc> Haraldo: wunderbar, freut mich
<dadrc> Dann mach die Änderung von vorhin, damit das dauerhaft aktiv ist und das Problem sollte sich erledigt haben
<Haraldo> dadrc, danke, schon geschehen. Und meinen alten Thread im Forum auch gleich mal aktualisiert.
<banyantree> hi ich bins wieder. Diesmal allerdings schreibt mir ubuntu beim booten "ubuntu-vg" not found cannot process volume group ...
<banyantree> hat da jemand eine idee?
<banyantree> k1l_: are you there?
<debitux> banyantree: eventuell eine platte nicht erkannt? wenn er die Volume Group nicht findet..
<banyantree> k1l_: wie finde ich das denn heraus?
<debitux> du könntest versuchsweise z.b. mal ein liveubuntu booten, und da im terminal mit vgdisplay die VGs anzeigen lassen die erkannt werden
<banyantree> also mit livestick und chroot findet er das ding
<debitux> hast du eventuell den namen geändert?
<banyantree> debitux: nope
<debitux> vergleiche mal die namen und uuids vom befehl "blkid" mit dem was in der /etc/fstab deines systems steht
<banyantree> heißt immernoch ubuntu-vg
<banyantree> debitux: von einem ubuntu-vg ist in der /etc/fstab nichts zu finden weiterhin fehlt bei /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root die uuid vorne weg und die swap_1 uuid unterscheidet sich von der blkid ausgabe
<debitux> hast du die genaue fehlermeldung mal parat? evtl nen "screenshot" oder sowas?
<banyantree> debitux also wenn ich das system normal starte, kann ich nicht mal mehr das luks passwort eintippern
<debitux> AH, ein Luks!
<debitux> das ändert einiges.
<banyantree> sorry.
<debitux> ist es luks on lvm oder lvm on luks?
<banyantree> so wie es die standard installation vorsieht wenn man sein gesamtes system verschlüsselt
<banyantree> ich _vermute_ stark luks on lvm aber 
<banyantree> ist gerade nicht gewusst
<debitux> du bist doch in dem chroot, d.h. du hast das luks device von deinem live system aus entschlüsselt, oder?
<banyantree> ja vorher mit cryptsetup luksopen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt
<banyantree> sonst kann ich das ja nicht mounten
<debitux> aaah
<debitux> dann mach da mal bitte "lsblk" im terminal
<debitux> und gib mir den output in einem paste
<banyantree> meinst vom terminal des live systems?
<debitux> jo
<banyantree> https://pastebin.com/bSNviu90
<le_bot> Title: NAME MAJ:MIN RM SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT sdd - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<debitux> ok, also erst luks und dann lvm
<debitux> d.h. er findet die VolumeGroup nicht weil das luks device noch nicht entschlüsselt ist
<debitux> seit wann ist das so, was hast du geändert bevor es nicht mehr gegangen ist? irgendwelche updates / config-Änderungen?
<banyantree> ja dachte dazu ist die aufforderung da, oder ist beim booten die reihenfolge falsch?
<banyantree> debitux: musste den den kernel über chroot neu installieren
<banyantree> habe den linux-generic über aptitude install installiert und die linux images 21 und 77. seltsam ist allerdings, dass unter /boot nur die .77 zu sehen sind und grub den .21 enthält
<banyantree> 16.04.4.21/77
<debitux> ok, also ich denke mal dass beim installieren des kernels die info dass erst was entschlüsselt werden muss nicht mitgekommen ist
<debitux> hattest du /boot gemounted als du den kernel neu installiert hast? in dem chroot?
<banyantree> ich hoffe =)
<debitux> ^^ stell mir mal bitte deine /boot/grub/grub.cfg in ein paste
<banyantree> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24576911/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<debitux> dann einen vorschlag, ich bin mir da nicht 100%ig sicher, aber einen versuch ists imho wert. bearbeite mal die grub.cfg, in dem paste ist das die zeile 148, und schreibe da dahinter noch zusätzlich: cryptdevice=/dev/sda5
<debitux> so ist das bei meiner grub.cfg
<debitux> die zeile 148 sollte dann so aussehen: https://paste.gdup.de/dKNfn/
<le_bot> Title: stdin (at paste.gdup.de)
<debitux> und dann versuch mal zu booten ^^
<banyantree> debitux: super vielen dank, wird direkt ausprobiert
<debitux> jetzt würde mich aber doch intressieren ob es funktioniert hat, banyantree :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-07
<apollo13> hallo, ich hab hier ein ubuntu 16.04 wo ich ein NFS via fstab mounten will; systemd spuckt folgendes aus: https://dpaste.de/SR3q/raw
<apollo13> sollte systemd nicht anhand des fs types erkennen, dass das nen netzwerk fs ist und auf netzwerk warten?
<apollo13> irgendwas ist komisch https://dpaste.de/qV5p/raw 
<apollo13> das würde doch heißen, dass der mount nach network-inline.target kommt oder?
<indy73c> ppq: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YXWs6j2bff/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> indy73c, sudo apt install --reinstall python3-pip
<indy73c> ppq: okay .. erledigt dann nochmal das command davor ?
<indy73c> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KGFqfWkJZ7/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<indy73c> ist aber Version 10.0.1
<indy73c> vermutlich hätte ich es nicht über das setup.py script installieren dürfen das erste mal
<indy73c> gibt leider auch kein deinstaller
<ppq> doch
<indy73c> echt wo?
<ppq> sudo pip3 uninstall autokey
<ppq> im verzeichnis
<ppq> aber dein pip ist wohl kaputt, bzw dein python
<ppq> keine ahnung wie das passieren konnte
<indy73c> hm.
<indy73c> und nun ?
<indy73c> system platmachen?
<indy73c> ich habe es beim ersten mal aber installiert wie im wiki beschrieben also ohne pip
<indy73c> aber deinstallieren bringt auch die gleiche FM, also scheinst du recht zu haben das PIP irgendwie geschrottet ist
<indy73c> ppq: vielleicht mit remove komplett runterwerfen und neun installieren ?
<ppq> sudo python -m pip uninstall pip # das sollte es ganz entfernen
<indy73c> /usr/bin/python: No module named pip
<indy73c> ich glaube ich habe da ganzs chön was geschrottet
<ppq> so klingt es
<indy73c> ich wollte doch nur autokey installieren
<indy73c> und apt-get remove python-pip ?
<indy73c> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27341064/how-do-i-fix-importerror-cannot-import-name-incompleteread
<le_bot> Title: python - How do I fix 'ImportError: cannot import name IncompleteRead'? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<indy73c> ppq: 
<indy73c> ppq: okay habe es runtergeschmissen und neu installiert jetzt habe ich wieder 8.1.1
<ppq> was tut jetzt   sudo pip3 install autokey
<ppq> ?
<indy73c> im autokey verzeichnis ausführen oder egal wo=
<ppq> im autokey verzeichnis, selbstverständlich
<indy73c> er meckert das ich eine alte version habe: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZXv7WFsxBM/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<indy73c> also jetzt weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter
<ppq> indy73c, hab gerade erfahren, dass pip mit sudo sowieso murks ist :) da steht wohl blödsinn im wiki
<ppq> geht denn jetzt autokey-gtk?
<indy73c> Nop
<ppq> fehlermeldung?
<indy73c> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6QMTBnnpwV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> würde vorschlagen, nochmal frisch anzufangen und alles mal ohne sudo versuchen zu installieren.
<indy73c> ppq: 
<indy73c> ppq: okay ...
<indy73c> aber mit sudo deinstallieren ?
<indy73c> jetzt kann ich es garnicht mehr deinstallieren oder soll ich einfach die verzeichnisse lsöchen?
<indy73c> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zTc4ZBwk5J/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> was sagt   pip3 show autokey 
<ppq> ?
<indy73c> das altbekannte: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sSYZZNGfkN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> scheint genau der fehler von hier zu sein: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1025189/pip-is-not-working-importerror-no-module-named-pip-internal
<le_bot> Title: python - Pip is not working: ImportError: No module named 'pip._internal' - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<indy73c> auf der seite hänge ich auch gerade
<indy73c> ppq: okay sieht glaube ich besser aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K5JJTR5rTS/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> indy73c, top. dann versuch nochmal es zu deinstallieren
<indy73c> okay erledigt ging aber nur mit Sudo
<ppq> dann installier es mal frisch, ohne sudo
<indy73c> okay mache ich hier noch das log von deinstall: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WK24N6QH5x/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<indy73c> ohne sudo sagt er keine berechtigung: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tqgKsZmJZq/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> und mit --user?
<indy73c> mom..
<indy73c> okay hat geklappt
<indy73c> Es Startet ...
<indy73c> kaum zu glauben das ..
<ppq> jo, die gtk libs waren der trick
<ppq> ich änder das mal im wiki
<indy73c> sollte man mal den Wiki atrikel auf den aktuellen stand bringen
<indy73c> lol..
<indy73c> super 
<indy73c> ppq: solltest du mal in berlin sein, melde dich dan gebe ich dir ein bier aus 
<indy73c> ppq: 1000 Danke !
<ppq> :) 
<indy73c> ppq: das mit dem bier war mein erst :)
<ppq> indy73c, alle paar jahre bin ich durchaus mal in B, kommt vielleicht drauf zurück ;)
<indy73c> ppq: âlles klar
<stevieh> moin. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032037/18-04-swich-user-or-log-out-and-log-in-new-user-hangs-computer-sometimes
<le_bot> Title: login - 18.04 swich user or log out and log in new user hangs computer sometimes - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> weiss jemand ob es dazu schon Fixes gibt?
<holgersson> stevieh: Die Problembeschreibung ist so vage, dass ich bezweifle, dass daran gearbeitet wird.
<jokrebel> "sometimes" gepaart mit "keinerlei Log und/oder Fehlermeldungen" ... ja, seh ich auch so
<stevieh> also ich beginne echt langsam am Fortkommen von ubuntu zu zweifeln...
<jokrebel> aber nicht hier -> /join #udo
<Fuchs> ich wuerde den Kanal ja dann schon ausschreiben :p 
<stevieh> in udo kann man sich ja nicht normal über Ubuntu unterhalten, da kommen ja gleich die Windoof und Arch Heinze und sagen "Seht ihr, sag ich doch"
<Frickelpit> stevieh: solange da der k1l ist, musst du dir da keine Sorgen machen^^
<stevieh> worüber? Dass das nicht passiert?
<jokrebel> hierher gehört es halt nunmal nicht
<jokrebel> stevieh: Und als ehemaligen OP würde ich Dich bitte, Dich auch daran zu halten
<stevieh> naja, dann gehört es halt nirgendwo hin. Ist auch wurscht.
<jokrebel> aber noch als letzten Offtopic Satz, da Du ja nicht gewillt scheinst in #ubuntu-de-offtopic drüber zu reden. Was kann Ubuntu dafür, dass die Leute mit vagen, temporären (nicht nachvollziehbar) Problemen ohne Logs und Fehlermeldungen daher kommen. Mit solchen Beschreibungen wirst Du auch zB. in ner Autowerkstatt kein Glück finden </offtopic>
<Sarah2009> Hello people can someone help me with a new computer i just got and it has linux system installed in it the endless os (acer laptop)
<Sarah2009> i want to create a windows 10 bootable USB
<Sarah2009> but it is not working i cannot install the programm woeusb
<Sarah2009> and when i try to create a bootable usb with the endless os already installed app DISKS my bios won't recognize my usb drive
<jokrebel> Sarah2009: Maybe you want to /join #ubuntu ... otherwise try to ask in german. Its a german channel in here
<jokrebel> Sarah2009: Und für das Installieren von Windows wäre das hier und dort nicht der richtige Platz ;-)
<Sarah2009> ich bin ein linux noob und möchte gerne windows 10 auf meinen acer laptop installieren kann mir jemand sagen wie ich unter der endless os einen rebootable USB Stick generieren kann?
<jokrebel> bei der Installation von Windows wirst Du schon in einem Windows Kanal fragen müssen. Hier gibt es Hilfe rund um Ubuntu Linux
<Sarah2009> naja ich brauch ja auch hilfe rund um linux
<Sarah2009> würde gerne das programm woeusb installieren auf linux aber ich weiß nicht wie das geht
<Sarah2009> WOEUSB
<Sarah2009> wenn ich in dieses Terminal diesen Befehl eingebe: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8" und danach mein passwort kommt kommando nicht gefunden
<Sarah2009> kann mir jemand helfen dieses Programm zu installieren auf Linux? (WOEUSB)
<Fuchs> wenn Du endless einsetzt solltest Du deren Support fragen, der Kanal hier ist fuer Ubuntu
<Fuchs> was sich halt in solchen Punkten unterscheiden kann.
<apollo13> hallo, ich hab hier ein ubuntu 16.04 wo ich ein NFS via fstab mounten will; systemd spuckt folgendes aus: https://dpaste.de/SR3q/raw
<apollo13> sollte systemd nicht anhand des fs types erkennen, dass das nen netzwerk fs ist und auf netzwerk warten?
<apollo13> wobei die dependencies eigentlich passen sollten oder? https://dpaste.de/qV5p/raw
<Frickelpit> Sicher, dass es nicht an dem resolv Fehler kracht?
<apollo13> natürlich kracht er dort, allerdings ist ein mount -a sobald ich mich einloggen kann problemfrei durch
<Frickelpit> Evtl. noch systemd-resolved als Dpendency hinzufügen
<apollo13> ich verstehe halt nicht warum resolv failed bzw wie ich das debuggen kann
<apollo13> das wäre aber bissi clusterfuck, systemd fstab generators sollten doch funktionieren oder? :D
<Frickelpit> sollten™
<Frickelpit> systemd trau ich alles zu
<apollo13> cool direkt davor: Mai 07 08:17:43 apo.bap.lan systemd[1]: Reached target Network is Online.
<Frickelpit> :D
<apollo13> arg böse ideen
<apollo13> weiß wer wie NetworkManager-wait-online funktioniert? also auf was das wartet?
<apollo13> fml
<apollo13> das system ist erst später online
<apollo13> ich fürchte networkmanager glaubt das vbox vm netzwerk ist "online"
<apollo13> ha viel geiler mal rebooten
<apollo13> ich glaube ipv6 pfuscht rein
<jokrebel> also so mal nebenbei ... eine verkorste fstab kann unter systemd bootprobleme machen. Und man erkennt es nicht auf Anhieb, dass da einfach ein Eintrag in der fstab falsch ist
<apollo13> jokrebel: naja die systemd mount unit ist ja da
<apollo13> und diese händisch starten wenn der boot fertig ist geht auch
<Frickelpit> apollo13: mh, hier hat der NetworkManager wait online eine Timeout von 30 Sekunden im Unit, evtl. ist das zu kurz
<apollo13> Mai 07 20:38:47 apo.bap.lan systemd[1]: Started Network Manager Wait Online.
<apollo13> Mai 07 20:38:47 apo.bap.lan systemd[1]: Reached target Network is Online.
<apollo13> nope …
<apollo13> so mal ipv6 deaktiviert und ipv4 adressing required for this connection
<apollo13> und reboot wieder ;)
<Frickelpit> NFS und systemd ist bei mir aber auch auf einer Hass-Liste
<apollo13> na gut, bei hasslisten bist du jetzt auch nicht die referenz :þ
<apollo13> aber systemd macht imo alles richtig hier; network manager ist zu früh online
<apollo13> systemctl start media-nas.mount  nacht boot rennt auch super, also network manager suchen und debuggen
<apollo13> lol Wait for NetworkManager startup to complete, rather than waiting for network connectivity specifically. Startup is considered complete once NetworkManager has activated
<apollo13> von nm-online docs
<apollo13> also das network target is komplett useless
<apollo13> https://lists.fedoraproject.org/archives/list/users@lists.fedoraproject.org/thread/EGC324JD3HJCGVN7J55WYPRLFDA3TP7N/
<apollo13> das triffts
<le_bot> Title: NetworkManager-wait-online is still utterly, and completely, broken - users - Fedora Mailing-Lists (at lists.fedoraproject.org)
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-08
<RapGroHS> hallo
<RapGroHS> ist zufällig jemand mit einem tuxedo notebook hier und benutzt damit kubuntu 18.04?
<k1l> warscheinlich eher nicht. aber wenn du das problem erklärst kann man gucken ob man es lösen kann
<RapGroHS> k1l:  wollte nur mal in erfahrung bringen, ob es schon support gibt. das WebFAI von tuxedo unterstützt ja offiziell ubuntu (LTS und nicht-LTS)
<RapGroHS> aktuell habe ich kubuntu 17.04
<k1l> 17.04 ist schon tot
<k1l> da musst du eh auf 17.10 aktualisieren, weil 17.04 ja keine lts ist und nur 9 monate support hat
<k1l> aber wenn sie da nicht atemberaubende hardware verbaut haben, sollte das keine großen probleme geben, sobald da einmal linux drauf läuft
<RapGroHS> ahja,  17.10 ist es natürlich
<Robert_Zenz> Nabend zusammen. Ich bin gerade von 14.04 auf 16.04 aufgestiegen. In der neuen Version scheint sich der Zeilenabstand von Fonts geaendert zu haben (naemlich weniger), jemand schonmal gehoert?
<apollo13> durchaus möglich
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, also, das Problem ist das jetzt die Zeilen um 2, 3 Pizel ueberlappen.
<apollo13> wie bist du umgestiegen?
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, nein, das nehme ich zurueck, es ist einfach nur 0 Abstand zwischen den Zeilen.
<apollo13> update oder neuinstallation?
<apollo13> home directory mitgenommen?
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, update
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, ja.
<apollo13> dann probiers mal mit nem neuen user
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, gleich.
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, also was ich sehen kann haben GTK2 und Conky das Problem...also vielleicht was in Cairo oder so...
<apollo13> das war jetzt nicht wirklich was ich fragte ;)
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, achso, Zerzeihung, ja, ist in einer Gastsitzung ebenfalls so.
<apollo13> mach mal screenshots davon und lad die wo hoch
 * jokrebel hat hier kein Zeichenabstandsproblem bei conky unter (auch damals per do-release-upgrade hochgezogenem) 16.04
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, https://i.imgur.com/JcrFBUW.png
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, ich glaube gerne dass das was auf meiner Maschine ist, aber ich habe keine Ahnung was es sein koennte.
<apollo13> xchat/hexchat?
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, hexchat, aber wie gesagt, gleiches in conky, beides DejaVu Sans Mono.
<jokrebel> ist das ein FUI Terminal? Welches?
<apollo13> ich seh da jetzt nicht soo das problem :D
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, FUI?
<apollo13> standard broken rendering von hexchat halt XD
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: GUI
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, i ung g beruehren sich wenn sie untereinander stehen.
<apollo13> g
<apollo13> i
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, okay, 1 Pixel Abstand.
<jokrebel> reicht doch
<apollo13> https://imgur.com/ChrgBTZ ?
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<apollo13> so siehts bei mir aus
<jokrebel> andere Schriftart macht es ggf. besser
<apollo13> hexchat in nem debian
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, apollo13, wo ich es noch merke ist in Claws, dort sind die Zeilenhoehen im Baum definitiv anders.
<Robert_Zenz> ALso, ja, geht schon, aber da feheln jetzt so um die 3 Pixel oder mehr pro Zeile...alles viel enger.
<Robert_Zenz> Also hier sieht man es recht gut, vorher war das ganze Ordner Symbol zu sehen: https://i.imgur.com/ts99zpn.png
<jokrebel> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1525806057.jpg so sieht es hier mit weechat aus
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, mh, ich sag dir, die Zeilen waren vor einer viertel Stunde noch hoeher. :/
<dreamon_> Robert_Zenz, Xubuntu?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, ein Bastard Mate-Ubuntu (Ubuntu mit eingebundenen Mate Quellen).
<apollo13> yikes
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, ne, ist nicht so schlimm. War eine Server/Minimal Installation mit den offiziellen Mate Quellen dazugebunden.
<apollo13> ich bleibe bei yikes
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, wobei, wenn cih sdarueber nachdenke spielt das keien Rolle mehr, da Mate jetzt aus den Ubuntu Quellen kommt.
<dreamon_> Ich meine mal eine DPI Einstellung gesehen zu haben, da konnte man das etwas beeinflußen. Aber halt unter XFCE
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, DPI-Einstellung veraendert bei mir nur die Groesze, aber nicht den Zeilenabstand.
<dadrc> ich würd mal ein anderes theme probieren
<dreamon_> Und ein anderer Font? Da fällt mir ein das Theme machte hier auch mal mächtig probleme. Da war jeder buttontext oben und unten beschnitten.
<Robert_Zenz> dadrc, aendert leider auch nichts, beides nicht. Der Abstand bleibt so klein. Mit zunehmender Schriftgoeszer wrd er natuerlich auch groeszer...
<Robert_Zenz> Gerade noch in einer VM mit Ubuntu MATE 16.04 nachgeschaut, genau das gleiche, Kacke.
<Robert_Zenz> Gefunden! Das ist eine Aenderung in libfreetype6, wenn ich die von 14.04 nehme sieht es wieder wie gewohnt aus: https://i.imgur.com/IlYyg23.png
<Robert_Zenz> apollo13, jokrebel, dreamon_, Danke fuer die Unterstuetzung.
<jokrebel> was auch immer Du da fummelst
<dreamon_> Und was hast du da geändert?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon_, libfreetype6 2.5.2 installiert (Also das 14.04 Paket).
<Robert_Zenz> Bin im Mint Forum d'rauf gestossen.
<jokrebel> ob das dauerhaft eine so gute Idee ist, ein 14.04er Paket in 16.04 reinzuquetschen. möchte ich stark bezweifeln
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, bin ich mir bewusst, finde ich jetzt auch nicht lustig.
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-09
<dirk__> guten morgen. habe gestern abend mein system (ubuntu-mate 18.04) neu aufgesetzt, jetzt freezed der Desktop teilweise
<dirk__> caja reagiert nur noch der fensterrahmen, nicht mehr der inhalt
<dirk__> habe den compositor mal testweise umgestellt
<dirk__> erfolglos
<dirk__> systemauslastung sieht auch eig. gut aus
<dirk__> geöffnete fenster lassen sich auch nicht mehr schliessen
<dadrc> was sagt `journalctl` dazu?
<dirk__> muss in ~/.config bedingungslos alles meinem user gehören?
<dadrc> normalerweise schon, ja
<dirk__> sowas hier ganz oft: Fatal IO error 11 (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) on X server :0.
<dirk__> sudo chown -R user:user /home/dirk/* ändert den besitzer bei mir nicht in "user" um
<dirk__> auch nicht, wenn ich das auf eine einzelne datei anwende
<dirk__> ah jetzt hat es doch geklappt
<dadrc> Interessant wäre, was vor dem Fatal Error passiert
<dirk__> komisch nur, warum dort z.b. unter .config plöltzich dateien root gehören...
<dadrc> Da stirbt dein X, aber das hat meistens einen Grund
<dirk__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8BqBPRj2Jf/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dirk__> ist die ausgabe von journalctl
<dirk__> habe jetzt mal rekursiv im home alles auf mich "zurückerobert" ^^
<dirk__> vor dem sterben von X kommt immer das da: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.ErrorError: Method invoked for RegisterStatusNotifierHost returned FALSE but did not set error
<dirk__> und das macht mir auch iwie angst: kernel: EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<dirk__> brb
<jokrebel> eine MircroSD Karte aus einem Smartphone (fat32 formatiert) will sich partou nicht neu formatieren oder löschen lassen. Lesen und schreiben klappt aber nach wie vor. Ich würd die aber gerne definiert leer machen
<dirk__> jokrebel, mal versucht, die tabelle neu zu schreiben? (z.b. mit gparted)
<jokrebel> ging eben auch nicht
<||arifaX> jokrebel: zur not die ersten 512 bytes mit dd von /dev/zero befüllen
<dirk__> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/deine/sdcard bs=512 count=1
<dirk__> dadrc, hast du schon was gefunden?
<dirk__> werde aus den restlichen meldungen null schlau
<dadrc> dirk__: das remount sieht tatsächlich ungut aus
<dadrc> Sicher, dass die Platte in Ordnung ist?
<dirk__> sda5 ist jedenfalls mein root
<dirk__> liegt auf der ssd
<dadrc> ah, wart mal
<dirk__> die muss ich mit nem live-system prüfen, oder geht das auch so?
<dadrc> hab den eintrag falsch interpretiert, das ist okay
<dadrc> das heißt nur, dass er bei fehlern ro machen würde
<dadrc> nicht, dass er das macht
<dirk__> lol ok *schweiß abwisch*
<jokrebel> klappt alles nicht - weder per SD adapter noch per usb adapter. Selbst formatieren im Handy geht nicht
<dadrc> `journalctl -u lightdm.service`?
<jokrebel> aber wie gesagt lesen und schreiben auf die MicroSD klappt einwandfrei
<dirk__> jokrebel, meldungen?
<dirk__> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZBmWWYpdKP/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dirk__: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/deine/sdcard bs=512 count=1 lief korrekt durch. Nur sagte gparted selbst nach einem Reboot und entfernen/stecken der karte immer noch dass da einiges belegt ist
<dirk__> jokrebel, jetzt mal versucht, ne neue partitionstabelle drauf zu erstellen?
<jokrebel> Error creating partition on /dev/mmcblk0: Command-line `parted --align optimal --script "/dev/mmcblk0" "mkpart primary ext2 1MiB 15819866111b"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Fehler: Sie wollen eine Partition von 1049kB bis 15,8GB (Sektoren 2048..30898175).
<jokrebel> Das Beste, was Parted bieten kann, ist von 1048kB nach 1048kB (Sektoren 2047..2047).
<jokrebel>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<jokrebel> ja
<dirk__> ist die 15,8 gig gross, jokrebel?
<dirk__> bzw. 16
<jokrebel> ja ne 16er ... Gparted meint allerdings 14,74
<jokrebel> 73
<dirk__> und was meldet er beim erstellen der neuen tabelle, jokrebel?
<jokrebel> gparted? Gar nichts - bzw es kommt ein rote Ausrufezeichen in der Partitonszeile
<dirk__> mal doof gefragt: du hast aber schon den pfad von "of=/deine/sdcard" an deine gegebenheiten angepasst?
<jokrebel> klar ^^
<dirk__> wenn du die maus auf das zeichen legst, was sagt das?
<dirk__> ist aber glaube bei gparted normal und sagt nur, dass da nichts drauf ist
<jokrebel> nix
<dirk__> also ich mach das immer so, wenn das zeug rumzickt:
<jokrebel> kann aber Informationen aufrufen, da steht ne menge. Moment ich mach nen screenshot
<dirk__> einstecken, gparted auf, partitionstabelle neu erstellen, rebooten
<dirk__> danach neu formatieren
<dirk__> damit bekomm ich auch problematische sticks immer wieder hin
<dirk__> wenn ich z.b. per dd ein iso-image drauf geschrieben hatte
<sdx23> jokrebel: dmesg
<dirk__> komisch aber, dass das /dev/zero durchgelaufen ist ohne meldungen
<dirk__> manchmal kommt dann so ne meldung, dass der kernel nicht über die änderungen informiert werden konnte und die alten einträge weiter verwendet werden
<dirk__> da hilft dann ein reboot
<||arifaX> dirk__: den reboot solltest mit sudo partprobe vermeiden können
<jokrebel> ohne womit habich das vwrdient. Beim Versuch auf einem anderen PC hab ich mir den nun geschrottet, weil wohl grad im Hintergrund ein Update lief als ich eine Reboot veranlasste :/
<jokrebel> wie war das gleich nochmal?
<jokrebel> !chown
<le_bot> Informationen zu chown finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<jokrebel> ne des wars ned
<Fuchs> chroot? 
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#chroot-Methode
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Fuchs: jo
<dirk__> dadrc, gibts was neues?
<dirk__> dadrc, die letzte ausgabe sah ja gut aus, oder?
<dadrc> das log ist sauber, ja
<dirk__> dadrc, hast du noch eine idee, was es sein könnte?
<dirk__> das umstellen des besitztes von ~ zu mir hat scheinbar auch keine besserung gebracht
<dadrc> nö, das problem liegt tiefer
<dirk__> dadrc, hast du noch einen ansatz?
<dadrc> `journalctl -u user@1000.service` könntest du noch mal angucken
<dadrc> oder andere zahl, wenn die 1000 nicht deine userid ist
<dirk__> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JV5FJB4nG8/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> auch nichts
<dadrc> `journalctl -e _COMM=Xorg ` könnte was haben
<dirk__> dadrc, no entries
<dirk__> scheint leer zu sein
<dadrc> dann weiß ich tatsächlich so direkt auch nichts mehr, sorry
<dirk__> ok, brb
<dirk_> dadrc, habe nochmal weiter getestet, das problem tritt scheinbar bei einigen desktop-symbolen/verknüpfungen auf, jedoch nicht bei allen, eine verknüpfung habe ich eben neu erstellt, da war es dann auch wieder, es handelte sich dabei um ein shell-script. die befehle, die darin stehen, lassen sich alle manuell ausführen, nur wenn ich das vom desk aus starten will dann hängt er wieder.
<dirk_> dadrc, dann ist da ein symbolischer link zu /usr/bin/virtualbox, obwohl der link mir gehört, kann ich die rechte nicht umstellen (oder richtet sich das nach den rechten des ziels? (das wäre dann nämlich root)
<dadrc> das geht mit den rechten des ziels
<dadrc> ist also okay so
<dirk_> gut
<jokrebel> hmm :/ hab das mit der 16 microSD nicht hinbekommen. Hab nun erst mal eine 4er genommen. Mit der war löschen/formatieren kein Problem
<dirk_> die "problem"-verknüpfungen liegen auf verschiedenen laufwerken und verweisen auf ganz unterschiedliche programme. allerdings gehen verknüpfungen auf bestimmte programme teils/teils - werde echt nicht schlau draus
<dirk_> besser gesagt - die ziele - der verknüpfungen liegen auf verschiedenen laufwerken
<dirk_> allerdings funktioniert alles, wenn ich die problematischen v. aus dem terminal aufrufe
<dirk_> dadrc, ach und nochwas: wenn es "freezed", bleibt das angeklickte icon nach dem doppelklick markiert.
<dadrc> echt seltsam
<dadrc> hast du mal auf launchpad geguckt, ob du ähnliche bugs findest?
<dirk_> dadrc, nichts passendes gefunden
<dirk_> bin erstmal wech
<dirk__> dadrc, das problem sass mal wieder vor dem monitor: hatte den 2. monitor aus und auf dem kam das fenster, wo man auswählen kann, wie eine anwendung gestartet werden soll... habe die nicht gesehen und dann ist die verknüpfung ja gesperrt...
<dirk__> btw, kann man eig. festlegen, auf welchem monitor fenster geöffnet werden sollen? und falls ja, wie?
<dadrc> dirk__, ^^"
<dadrc> Kommt auf die Desktopumgebung an
<dirk__> ich musste auch innerlich lachen, dadrc^^
<dirk__> dadrc, mate
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie/ angucken
<le_bot> Title: Devilspie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Damit kannst du dir mit ein wenig Aufwand echt gute Regeln zusammenbauen
<dirk__> benutze bereits den nachfolger, aber dazu finde ich gerade iwie gar nichts brauchbares
<dadrc> Was ist denn der Nachfolger?
<dirk__> devilspie2
<dadrc> ach, das ding
<dadrc> auch tot, und nicht ordentlich dokumentiert
<dadrc> nimm die alte version =)
<dirk__> da fand ich die syntax so mies
<dadrc> ist halt lua, aber wenn man das einmal verstanden hat, geht das recht gut
<dirk__> dadrc, ich finde gar nichts, um den anzuzeigenden screen zu bestimmen
<dadrc> geometry +X+Y
<dadrc> 0,0 ist links oben
<dadrc> auf dem bildschirm ganz links
<dadrc> wenn du FullHD ist, ist der zweite Monitor also +0+1920
<dadrc> Alternativ kannst du mit -0-0 ganz unten rechts anfangen
<dreamon__> Frage: Wenn ich einen Tunnel baue mit → "ssh -D 5678 pi@extern.server.org -p 1234 -t" → nun würde ich gerne ein video von einer camera streamen wollen. Lokal geht es so → mpv user:pw@192.168.0.xxx/img/movie.asf.. wie schieb ich das durch den Tunnel?
<dreamon__> mit localhost:5678 komm ich ja auf dem Server raus. Will ja zu 192.168.0.xxx
<dadrc> ssh -NL 5678:camera:5678 user@server und dann abspielen mit mpv user:pw@localhost/usw
<dirk__> dadrc, habs
<dreamon__> dadrc, und -p 1234?
<jokrebel> wie löscht man in nano ganze blöcke oder wenigstens Zeilen? Buchstabe für Buchstabe ist bei längeren zu löschenden Passagen ganz schön mühsam
<dreamon__> jokrebel, STRG+k löschen und strg+u einfügen
<dreamon__> löscht nur Zeile
<jokrebel> sehr schön Danke dreamon__ 
<dadrc> dreamon__, kannst du so angeben, wenn du das brauchst
<dreamon__> dadrc, Muß gestehen bin verwirrt. -p brauch ich um über den Router auf Port 22 zu kommen. 
<dreamon__> 5678:192.168.0.xxx:5678  ähm was macht das? ich will ja auf die Kamera auf der port 80 kommen.
<dadrc> ajo, dann <lokaler Port, irgendwas über 1024>:camera:80
<dreamon__> Verwirrend ist das er keine Ausgabe ausgibt wenn ich den ssh -NL anstoße?
<dadrc> soll so
<dreamon__> ssh -NL 5678:192.168.0.111:80 pi@server -p 1234   und dann mache ich    mpv user:pw@localhost:5678/img/video.asf
<dreamon__> Vom prinzip korrekt?
<dadrc> sieht gut aus
<dreamon__> Ok, dann ist was anderes falsch. Danke
<dreamon__> camera ist schon die IP der Camera einzutragen (lokal in Netz des Servers).. Im wiki steht nur was von localhost.
<dreamon__> dadrc, mit dem Browser kann ich es über localhost:8008 aufmachen. geht. nur mpv hat keine Lust. hmpf
<dadrc> weird
<dreamon__> dadrc, mein Fehler: mpv usr:pw@ip/../../video.asf  muß  mpv http://usr:pw@ip/../../video.asf
<dreamon__> HEULLLL
<dadrc> na, dann ist doch gut
<dreamon__> Ich hab immer gedacht hab den tunnel falsch eingerichet. und dann so ein Fehler.
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-10
<hoinz> hallo
<hoinz> ich habe ein problem, ich habe gerade ein update auf ubuntu 18.04 durchgefuhrt und seitdem funktioniert mein cryptsetup password nicht mehr
<hoinz> ich kann meine festplatte nicht mehr entschluesseln.
<hoinz>  ich habe mit ubuntu 18 live usb gestartet und versucht  meine festplatte zu entschl[sseln, was auch nicht ging. ich habe eine zweite festplatte, ebenfalls mit demselben password verschluesselt und die kann ich nach wie vor damit entschluesseln....nur die festplatte, auf welcher mein betriebsszstem ist kann ich nicht mehr mit dem password entschluesseln.....
<hoinz> hat jemand einen loesungsvorschlag?
<Fussel> klingt trotzdem nach falschem passwort :>
<Fussel> aber wenns nur s systhem war? wat solls macht man halt neu
<hoinz> ich glaube das kann man ausschlie-en, wie gesagt, ich habe 2 festplatten mit demselben password verschluesselt. platte 1 mit betriebszstem drauf und platte 2, platte ywei kann ich nach wie vor entschluesseln nur platte 1 nicht mehr, auf der das bs ist und das update aufgespielt wurde
<hoinz> auf der platte 1 ist nicht nur das szstem sondern auch viele daten f[r die ich leider kein backup habe
<Fussel> jo, klingt nach falschem passwort, oder es wurde was an der verschlüsselung geändert... mal schauen...
<Frickelpit> hoinz: Live-CD booten und dort testen. Wenns mit dem Passwort geht, ist evtl. das Tastatur-Layout falsch.
<Fussel> nö, meines erachtens nix, also müsste das alte passwort nach wie vor funktionieren
<Fussel> ah, japs, layout
<hoinz> frickelpit, das habe ich schon versucht - mit live cd kann ich platte 2 entschluesseln aber platte 1 nicht mehr, obwohl beide das selbe password haben
<Fussel> das glaube ich nicht tim sorry
<Fussel> wenns komisch lief wurde das passwort auch mit nem komischen layout eingegeben
<sdx23> hoinz: ist das eine Partition oder in LVM? Was bedeutet "was auch nicht ging" genau, welche Fehlermeldung?
<hoinz> ich habe das password auch mit englischer tastatur versucht, geht auch nicht
<Fussel> da ging irgendwas mit dem passwort schief, nur was?
<hoinz> sdx23 ich habe im terminal sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 myvolume eingegeben / fehlermeldung no kez available with this passphrase
<Frickelpit> Kannst du ein weiteren Key hinzufügen?
<hoinz> dann habe ich das program disk gestartet und dasselbe versucht und die fehlermeldung error unlocking .... failed to activate device operation not permitted
<hoinz> frickelpit wie w[rde ich das machen
<Frickelpit> mit luks AddKey
<hoinz> ?
<Frickelpit> mit luksAddKey
<Frickelpit> ohne Leerzeichen dazwischen
<hoinz> also sudo luksAddKey /dev/sda5 key?
<Frickelpit> sudo cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sda5
<hoinz> aber wenn man so das eigentliche password umgehen koennte, waren doch paswortverschluesselungen voellig fuer die katz, oder missverstehe ich gerade deinen gedanken dahinter?
<hoinz> ich versuch es mal
<Frickelpit> Du kannst mehrere Keys hinterlegen, siehst du mit der Ausgabe luksDump
<hoinz> ich soll ein bestehendes passwort eingeben und wenn ich das einzige bestehende passwort eingebe, geht es nicht
<hoinz> mit luksDump wird angeyeigt, dass nur 1 keyslot belegt ist
<hoinz> ok, danke, dass ihr euch zeit fuer mich genommen habt, aber ich vermute ich komme nicht um eine formatierung herum und die daten sind verloren. habt noch einen schoenen feiertag, ciao
<TechChristoph> hi 
<TechChristoph> wiso wurde ich gekickt ? 
<dadrc> ~15 Join/Quits in 30 Minuten
<dadrc> Wenn deine Verbindung wieder sauber ist, kannst du gerne bleiben =)
<TechChristoph> dadrc: ist sie doch 
<TechChristoph> mhm 
<TechChristoph> ah ok 
<TechChristoph> versteh ich 
<TechChristoph> dadrc: ich musste ein paar scripts installieren 
<TechChristoph> geht das auch ohne irssi jedesmal neu zu starten 
<TechChristoph> um zu sehen obs funktioniert ? 
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollte /run <script> funktionieren, ja
<TechChristoph> ok 
<TechChristoph> bei mir gehts nicht 
<TechChristoph> hab die scripts in dem autorun-ordner abgelegt 
<dadrc> Skripts sollten in ~/.irrsi/scripts liegen, mit einem Symlink in ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun
<dadrc> dann klappt das auch mit /run
<TechChristoph> Hallo 
<TechChristoph> hallo 
<TechChristoph> gibt es für irssi auch eine Realtime-clock ? 
<jokrebel> ?
<TechChristoph> jokrebel: nicht ? 
<jokrebel> kein Ahnung? Ich weiß nicht was Du genau meinst. Und mein Stand von irssi ist auch schon einige Zeit her. Soweit ich weiß gibt es übrigens auch einen eigenen irssi Kanal
<jokrebel> vielleicht das? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Irssi/#Im-Timestamp-auch-Sekunden-anzeigen 
<le_bot> Title: Irssi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> falls Du nicht die Timestamps meinst sondern irgendwo die aktuelle Uhrzeit stehen haben willst (wie es WeeChat per default bereits hat ;-) ...keine Ahnung
<TechChristoph> irssi kann auch .wav-Dateien abspielen 
<jokrebel> und warum muss das ein IRC Client selbst können?
<TechChristoph> dann weiss ich wenn eine neue Nachricht kommt 
<jokrebel> Akustische Benachrichtigungen kann vermtlich jeder IRC Client ...oh und wir sind ja gar nicht im Offtopic Kanal ;-) 
<TechChristoph> Nein sind wir nicht : ) 
<jokrebel> geht das schon wieder los?
<TechChristoph> Hallo 
<Longbottom> Hallo. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Tab-Completion nicht mehr wie gewohnt arbeitet. Wenn ich bei einem leeren Prompt zweimal Tab drücke, kam früher eine Liste aller Programme (eventuell vorher eine Abfrage, ob er wirklich so viele Treffer ausgeben soll). Weiß jemand, warum das geändert wurde, oder wie man das wieder umstellen kann?
<jokrebel> wo soll das geändert worden sein? Mit 18.04?
<dadrc> Longbottom, kommt auf deine Shell an
<Longbottom> Die shell ist die bash, und ich hab 16.04.
<Longbottom> jokrebel, dadrc: Ich hab keine Ahnung, seit wann das so ist. So wahnsinnig oft verwende ich das Feature nicht.
<dadrc> probier mal `shopt -s empty_cmd_completion`
<Longbottom> Dann kommt: bash: shopt: empty_cmd_completion: Ungültiger Name der Shell-Option.
<jokrebel> Longbottom: also hier mit altuellem 16.04 klappt das immer noch einwandfrei
<jokrebel> dadrc: hier aber auch ;-)
<dadrc> hmhm
<dadrc> Dann heißt das anders, Moment
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Habs hier bei meinem privaten Rechner ausprobiert. Im Büro ist es aber auch so.
<dadrc> bleh, bash
<dadrc> `shopt -u no_empty_cmd_completion`
<dadrc> Das sollte gehen
<Longbottom> dadrc: Nope, das geht leider nicht. Ist laut 'shopt -p' aber auch schon so gesetzt.
 * jokrebel vermutet verbogene Rechte
<dadrc> Aber normale Completion geht schon?
<dadrc> `. /etc/bash_completion` und nochmal probieren, bitte.
<dadrc> (da ist ein Space zwischen, das muss so=
<Longbottom> dadrc: Ja, "ls<tab>" geht beispielsweise.
<Longbottom> dadrc: '. /etc/bash_completion' ändert das Verhalten nicht.
<jokrebel> und "f <tab><tab>" bringt kein "Display all 165 possibilities? (y or n)"?
<Longbottom> jokrebel: ja, mit 139 possibilities.
<jokrebel> na dann geht es aber doch
<Longbottom> Nur "<tab><tab>" ohne vorher etwas eingegeben zu haben, das wird ignoriert.
<dadrc> hm, seltsam, genau dafür ist die Option eigentlich da
<jokrebel> was willst Du da sehn? ... alle xtausend möglichen Befehle?
<dadrc> Ja, das ist das Standardverhalten von Bash
<jokrebel> also ohne irgendeinen Buchstaben angegeben zu haben geht das hier auch nicht. Aber ehrlich gesagt kam mir auch nie der Sinn früher "einfach nur TAB TAB" zu versuchen. 
<jokrebel> warum sollte man das tun und was erwartet man da?
<Longbottom> Nun ja, man erwartet halt alle installierten Programme:)
<dadrc> Longbottom, `complete -EA command`
<Longbottom> dadrc: Ja, das klappt. Nun frägt er ob er alle 3809 possibilities anzeigen soll. Danke.
<dadrc> Kannst du noch mehr mit konfigurieren, zB, ob Aliase mit angezeigt werden sollen … https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Programmable-Completion-Builtins.html
<le_bot> Title: Bash Reference Manual: Programmable Completion Builtins (at www.gnu.org)
<dadrc> Anscheinend wird das mittlerweile irgendwo auf `complete -E` gesetzt, keine Ahnung wo und wieso
<dadrc> Aber wenn du es brauchst, kannst du die gewünschte Konfiguration einfach in die ~/.bashrc packen
<Longbottom> dadrc: Danke. Keine Ahnung, ob ich es wirklich brauche, aber manchmal fand ich es schon praktisch.
<NTQ> Wie könnte ich mir denn eine Mail schicken lassen, falls ein entfernter SMTP-Server meine Mails nicht annehmen möchte. In /var/log/mail.log gibt es Meldungen wie "refused to talk to me". Reicht das um sowas auszuwerten?
<NTQ> Aktueller Fall waren Mails an @t-online.de. Deren Server wollte nicht mit meinem reden. Hab denen geschrieben und innerhalb von 2 Stunden kamen meine Mails an.
<NTQ> Cool wäre eine Benachrichtigung zu kriegen, sobald wieder ein entfernter SMTP meine Mails nicht mag.
<dadrc> Hat jemand von euch unglaublich viel Plan von libinput und kann mir sagen, wie ich DWT erzwingen kann, obwohl libinput das für meinen Trackpoint nicht anbietet?
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-11
<dirk__> guten morgen. ist es prinzipiell möglich, eine live-iso von usb zu booten, wenn man grub2 den boot-sektor z.B. aus einem vorher installierten mbr eines usb-sticks zum booten gibt?
<dirk__> (der mbr enthält dann also den boot-sector der live-iso, welche per dd auf den stick geschrieben wurde)
<dirk__> oder genauer:
<dirk__> - iso per dd auf den stick
<dirk__> mbr in partition (eines sticks mit installiertem grub2) ablegen
<dirk__> per grub2 eine iso über dieses mbr-image booten
<indy73c> Servus ...
<indy73c> woran kann es liegen wenn im netzwerk manager der Punkt VPN grau & gesperrt ist ?
<NTQ> Wenn ein Programm eine Datei erstellt, kriegt diese dann als usergroup standardmäßig die primäre Gruppe des ausführenden Users?
<antarez7> hallo
<k1l> indy73c: hast du die vpn plugins installiert?
<indy73c> k1l: läuft in zwischen mehr oder weniger, ja zumindest -> network-manager-openvpn ich hatte erst nicht gesehen das es auch noch network-manager-openvpn-gnome gibt jetzt ist der punkt zwar immer noch grau aber unten ist ein neuer Menue eintrag aufgetaucht über den ich das einrichten konnte
<indy73c> ich habe mal noch eine allgemeine frage zum VPN, wie gesagt habe ich es jetzt hinbekommen das er sich mit dem VPN server Connectet, INet funktioniert großteils allerdings zb. funktioniert mein Mail CLient nicht mehr liegt das jetzt an meiner VPN Einstellung oder am VPN Server ?
<TechChristoph> Hallo 
<iGyver> Hallo TechChristoph
<jokrebel> der is schon lang wieder weg
<TechChristoph> Hallo 
<nagetier> TechChristoph: hey
<TechChristoph> nagetier: hey
<TechChristoph> bin grad am irssi configurieren 
<nagetier> gut so
<TechChristoph> hi nagetier 
<nagetier> TechChristoph: Stelle doch vorerst einen temporären Channel, wie z.B. #test ein, dann joinst du hier nicht unnötig
<TechChristoph> ok das mache ich 
<nagetier> Und dann komme zurück! :)
<TechChristoph> danke für den hinweis 
<nagetier> Gerne
<TechChristoph> nagetier: gibt es auch einen guten irc bouncer für irssi ? 
<TechChristoph> damit ich auch noch den backlog von vor einer woche sehe ? 
<nagetier> TechChristoph: Bestimmt, da frag aber lieber in die Runde..
<TechChristoph> ok. 
 * nagetier nutzt znc
<TechChristoph> ok das habe ich auch schon angeschaut, aber brauch ich dann dafür einen eigenen Server ? 
<nagetier> hm.. denke der dürfte auch auf localhost laufen
<TechChristoph> ok 
<jokrebel> TechChristoph: für das Log von hier gibt es eine offene Anlaufstelle 
<jokrebel> !log
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> von heut zB. hier https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/11/%23ubuntu-de.html TechChristoph 
<le_bot> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/11/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> hinkt meist einige Minuten hinterher. Um Backlog zu sichten aber meist ausreichend
<TechChristoph> ok ein web-foo :( 
<TechChristoph> hätte das gerne irgendwie für alle meine Channels 
<jokrebel> wenn Du tatsächlich selbst daueronline sein willst geht natürlich auch ein Bouncer oder ähnliches - da sollte man sich aber intensiv eingelesen haben vorher
<jokrebel> ...sprengt aber eigentlich den Ubuntu-Support-Rahmen hier, da es ja nicht wirklich was mit Ubuntu zu tun hat
<jokrebel> manche installieren dann etwas auf nem fernen angemieteten Server. Ich zB. hab ein WeeChat auf nem eigenen Server und verbind mich dorthin per Relay
<TechChristoph> jetzt hab ich die Einstellungen soweit 
<jokrebel> TechChristoph: Wolltest Du nicht den Autojoin einstweilen nur für #test nutzen bis Du endlich Deine Einstellungen soweit hast wie Du es brauchst?
<TechChristoph> brauche also nicht autojoinen 
<TechChristoph> habe jetzt alle 
<TechChristoph> und nen irc-bouncer brauch ich dann auch nicht, glaub ich 
<TechChristoph> um hier zu schreiben geht es ja. Für alles andere gibt es ja andere Kanäle 
<jokrebel> na prima - dann zurück zum Ubuntu Support
<jokrebel> !next
<le_bot> Another satisfied customer, next!
<TechChristoph> bin wieder hier 
<TechChristoph> !next
<le_bot> Another satisfied customer, next!
<TechChristoph> mhm 
<TechChristoph> next
<TechChristoph> !next
<le_bot> Another satisfied customer, next!
<TechChristoph> schreibt der bot jetz immer next ? 
<jokrebel> TechChristoph: Der bot ist kein Spielzeug. Lass solche Experimente hier bitte.
<jokrebel> !OT
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<TechChristoph> ok und was ist der bot denn ? 
<jokrebel> vielleicht solltest Du erst mal generell die netiquette des IRC und im speziellen die Kanalregeln von hier durchlesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC/#Das-Regelwerk-der-Ubuntu-IRC-Channels
<le_bot> Title: IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TechChristoph> ok das mach ich jetz 
<TechChristoph> ok habs gelesen und verstanden 
<TechChristoph> clear 
<jokrebel> TechChristoph: Und dann gehst Du bitte ganz schnell für weiteres "Offtopic" mindestens nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic - Danke ..... und in den 20 Sekunden hast Du das sicher weder verstanden noch überhaupt gelesen :-(
<TechChristoph> ich bin schon auf offtopic gewechselt 
<TechChristoph> einen schönen abend 
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-12
<Jenka> Hallo. Ich hab bei meinem Touchpad an meinem Notebook das Problem, dass die rechte Maustaste nicht richtig erkannt wird. Wird gefühlt zu 90% als linksklick gewertet, was die Arbeit mit Kontextmenüs doch etwas erschwert ^^. Hat da jemand eine Idee ?
<sdx23> klingt eher nach Hardware als nach Software Problem.
<sdx23> !xev
<le_bot> Informationen zu xev finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xev
<sdx23> xev sagt dir, welche Taste als gedrückt erkannt wurde.
<Jenka> Hm, auf beiden tasten das selbe
<sdx23> Also Hardwareproblem. Das einzige was du mit Software tun kannst, ist einen kruden Workaround.
<Jenka> Könnte jetzt böse behaupten, dass die rechte Taste funktioniert wenn ich Windows boote ;)
<sdx23> Wenn das wirklich so wäre, sollte man nochmal sehen, was genau das für ein Touchpad ist. Aber da du sagst es gehe sporadisch nicht, glaube ich nicht dran.
<Jenka> also gerade gehts garnicht mehr. Eben funktionierte es noch eins zwei mal
<Jenka> Ah, mom
<Jenka> ich muss die Taste lang drücken, damit das Kontextmenü auftaucht
<TechChristoph> Guten Abend 
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-13
<Rolfi> Hallo! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit, Win10 64 bit, Kann unter Win keine Programm installieren, da Partition D voll
<Rolfi> Anordnung auf der Platte: 450 MB D, 100 MB EFI, 100 GB NFTS, 48 GB Ubuntu usw.
<Rolfi> Muß ich nun Win 10 und Ubuntu neu installieren?
<Rolfi> Bei D steht noch OEM-Partition.
<sdx23> Rolfi: D ist diese 450MB Parition? Dann wäre die erste Frage, warum du Programme nach D installierst und nicht nach C (der 100GB NTFS Partition)?
<tomreyn> Rolfi: und es klingt nicht nach nem ubuntu-problem
<Rolfi> nein, ich installiere nach C. Es ist eine Frage an Ubuntu, weil ich es nebeneinander habe.
<verdooft> Hallo Rolfi.
<sdx23> nun, wegen Ubuntu musst du nichts neu installieren, dem macht es nichts aus, wenn man Partitionen verschiebt oder in der Größe ändert. Bei Windows ist das dagegen nicht so einfach.
<Rolfi> Klar ist die Ursache in Win10, aber meine Frage ist, ob ich Win10 separat neu machen kann.
<sdx23> Allerdings würde ich vorher erstmal klären, warum D voll geworden ist.
<tomreyn> sind das wirklich 450 MB oder doch eher 450 GB?
<Rolfi> Im Netz hab ich gefunden, man kann OEM einfach löschen. Hat das Einfluß auf die gemeinsame Startprozedur?
<Rolfi> tomreyn: 450 MB
<Rolfi> Ich brauche Win10 fast (leider nur fasst) nie. Möchte mir wegen dieser OEM nicht den Start zu Ubuntu vermasseln.
<tomreyn> hmm keine ahnung wofür die partition ist, aber scheinbar will dein windows die haben. wenn du windows neu installierst wird es dir grub überschrieben, so dass du linux nicht mehr wirst booten können. du musst dann linux von einer live-cd starten und grub wieder installieren und dann geht beides wieder.
<tomreyn> wäre es eine option windows in einer VM unterhalb von ubuntu zu starten? denn das ist im zweifelsfall die wesentlich angenehmere variante.
<Rolfi> tomreyn: Danke. Aus Zeitgründen werde ich dann vorerst auf Win10 verzichten und später beides neu aufsetzen. Vielen Dank! Schönen Sonntag! 
<verdooft> Wozu wird Windows denn verwendet, zum Zocken?
<tomreyn> es sei denn du brauchst grafikbeschleunigung oder direkten zugriff auf angeschlossene geräte *und* deine cpu kann kein vt-d + iommu
<Rolfi> Win brauche ich z.B für WiSO-Einkommenssteuer. Gibt es nicht für Linux.
<tomreyn> Rolfi: na dafür bietet sich definitiv ne VM an
<tomreyn> ubuntu als hauptsystem, virtualbox installieren, dann windows in einer virtualbox VM installieren. geht auch recht einfach, alles über grafische benutzersteuerung (GUI).
<Rolfi> tomreyn: Danke für den Tipp! Muß mich über VM erst informieren.
<tomreyn> Rolfi: wie viel RAM (arbeitsspeicher) hat denn dein vcomputer?
<Rolfi> 8 GB
<tomreyn> prima, das reicht
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/
<le_bot> Title: VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<verdooft> Sofern das Windows bisher nur auf einem Rechner verwendet wurde, klappt es in der Vm auch meistens mit der Aktivierung. Ich bin schon in dem Stadium, wo ich anrufen muss.
<Rolfi> Mir ist ein ungestörter Zugang auf Ubuntu in den nächsten Tagen am wichtigsten. 
<verdooft> Ich verwende Kubuntu, gestern auf 18.04 umgestellt, irgendwie habe ich da beim Verlassen keinen Ruhezustand mehr, nur Standby, scheint bei den Notebooks aber ca, auf das selbe rauszulaufen, aufklappen und er ist wieder wach.
<Rolfi> Danke für die Hinweise! Schönen Sonntag noch.
<verdooft> Hab diesmal auch keine Swappartition angelegt, weil irgendwo stand, dass jetzt eine Auslagerungsdatei verwendet wird, vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen.
<tomreyn> na dann: einfach ubuntu starten, os-prober deinstallieren und update-grub ausführen (damit windows nicht mehr im grub-menü angezeigt wird) und beizeiten virtualbox installieren und darin dann windows. und wenn alles windows-daten gesichert sind die windows-partitionen löschen und den speicher ubuntu zuweisen.
<tomreyn> tschüß Rolfi
<verdooft> Tschau Rolfi.
<tomreyn> verdooft: "cat /proc/swaps" zeigt dir welche auslagerungsoptionen derzeit aktiv sind
<tomreyn> das mit der auslagerungsdatei ist bei neuinstallationnen zutreffend.
<verdooft> Ja, das war eine Neuinstallation, bin gerade nicht an dem Rechner. Aber ich frage es mal hier ab.
<verdooft> Swapfile ist vorhanden, dann bestimmt auch am Notebook. Nur 1/4 des Rams.
<tomreyn> das reicht ja wenn du suspend to ram machst
<verdooft> Ja, glaube das wurde eh immer verwendet, sonst hätte das Aufwachen viel länger gedauert, wenn alles von der Platte gelesen werden müsste.
<verdooft> Im Wiki steht auch, wie man das aktiviert. In vorherigen Kubuntu war das bei mir immer direkt da, seltsam.
<anarchomarx> moin, hat mal jmd versuch einer apple magic mouse unter ubuntu das Scrollen beizubringen? 
<verdooft> "STD (Hibernate) ist per Voreinstellung ab Ubuntu 11.10 nicht mehr aktiv. Das Computer-Modell muss inzwischen von Canonical zertifiziert {en} oder validiert (siehe UbuntuFriendly) sein. Ist er das nicht, wird der Ruhezustand nicht unterstützt."
<verdooft> Vielleicht sind die T400 zu alt, um für neue Buntuversionen zertifiziert zu werden.
<verdooft> Hallo anarchomarx.
<anarchomarx> hallo
<verdooft> http://sneclacson.blogspot.de/2016/09/using-apple-magic-mouse-with-ubuntu-1604.html
<le_bot> Title: Steve's Blogs: Using the Apple Magic Mouse with Ubuntu (16.0.4) (at sneclacson.blogspot.de)
<verdooft> Da wird das erklärt, sieht aber umfangreich aus.
<verdooft> Welche Ubuntuversion verwendest du, anarchomarx?
<verdooft> In den Kommentaren schreiben welche, dass Scrollen nicht geht, hm.
<verdooft> Ist das die erste Magic Mouse oder die 2er?
<verdooft> Auf Askubuntu hat das auch schon jemand gefragt, mit der 2er keine Chance anscheinend.
<verdooft> Ich würde es mit 18.04 testen, neuerer Kernel.
<anarchomarx> ich habe die MM2, und über eine Netinstall das aktuelle 18.04 auf einen alten iMac gebracht
<anarchomarx> leider ist der treiber auch im neuen Kernel nicht enthalten
<anarchomarx> oder brauche ich vllt eine andere Kernel-Variante?
<verdooft> Kann man an den iMac eine einfache Standardmaus anschließen? Würde ich dann einfach machen.
<verdooft> Mainlinekernels gibts meistens aktuellere, aber ich bezweifle, dass so geschlossene Systeme wie Maczeugs da schnell besser unterstützt wird. Apple kooperiert anscheinend in dem Fall nicht mit der Opensourcecommunity.
<verdooft> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<verdooft> 4.17 RC4 wäre der aktuellste.
<anarchomarx> ja, klar ich habe eine normale USB-Maus dran. Geht auch. Mir gings nur um den Spieltrieb und das Prinzip ;)
<verdooft> Aber wenn die Changelogs nichts von der Apple Maus aufführen, sind die Chancen gering.
<verdooft> Ok. :-)
<verdooft> Vielleicht meldet sich ja nich jemand, der die Maus, inklusive Scrollfunktion, zum Laufen gebracht hat.
<anarchomarx> ja, danke erstmal
<krabbe> moin
<verdooft> Hallo krabbe.
<krabbe> hi verdooft 
<krabbe> wie ist die lage bei dir ? hier ist heute der sommer ausgebrochen
<verdooft> Ist schön kühl heute.
<krabbe> joa, das hatten wir die tage .. aber da soll ein hoch noch kommen
<krabbe> bzw. wohl schon da .. weiss nur nicht mehr wann das gewitter kommen soll
<jokrebel> öhhm ... bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder im Query. Danke
<krabbe> oh sry
<verdooft> Hallo user03.
<user03> hallo verdooft 
<Rolfi> Hallo, Ubuntu16.04 LTS 16 bit: Welche Eltern-Ordner-Ebene speichere ich zur sicherheit am besten auf eine zweite Platte, bevor ich
<jokrebel> 16 bit? wohl kaum
<Rolfi> an den Partitionen herumfummele? Die Einrichtung von Drucker, Thunderbird etc. hat mal viel Arbeit gekostet. 
<Rolfi> 64 bit
<jokrebel> und bevor Du was? ... Dein Satz endete nach "Platte, bevor ich"
<Rolfi> bevor ich an den Partitionen herumfummele .
<verdooft> /home, wenn da die Daten/Einstellungen liegen.
<verdooft> Beim Server sichere ich noch /etc, bei Desktop Linux ändere ich da nicht soviel.
<jokrebel> oder gleich die ganze Platte oder relevanten Partitionen klonen. Je nach dem, was Du machen willst
<Rolfi> Falls ich Ubuntu neu aufsetzen muß, kann ich dann am einfachsten das home-Verzeichnis mit dem alten ersetzen und ich habe wieder alles? 
<verdooft> Zusätzlich installierte Pakete sind dann nicht mit drin, da wäre eine Komplettsicherung dann die bessere Wahl.
<Rolfi> Genau das möchte ich. Wie geht dann eine Komplettsicherung?
<Rolfi> Also im schlimmsten Fall muß ich win10 neu aufspielen, dann Ubuntu installieren und dann? 
<verdooft> Da fallen mir 2 grundlegende Vorgehensweisen ein, 1. Partitionen clonen, Clonezilla kann das, aber auch dd im Terminal.
<verdooft> 2. einfach die Dateien 1:1 wohin kopieren, das würde ich von einem Livemedium aus erledigen.
<verdooft> Im 2. Fall müsste Grub womöglich neu eingerichtet werden.
<verdooft> Wenn bei der Umpartitioniererei etwas schief geht.
<verdooft> Achso, Dateien wohin kopieren könnte die Rechte verlieren, drum verwenden viele das tar(.gz)-Format.
<Rolfi> Genau, wenn bei der Umpartionierung etwas schief geht, installiere ich Win und Ubuntu neu. Meine Frage ist, welche Ordnerebene 
<Rolfi> ich anschließend mit der alten ersetzen muß.
<verdooft> Ich habe mal Clonezilla verwendet, da konnte damals aber die Partitionen nicht auf kleinerer Zielplatte wiederherstellen.
<verdooft> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/qt4-fsarchiver/
<Rolfi> Habe ich es richtig verstanden, im neuen Grub einfach eine Partition überschreiben?
<le_bot> Title: qt4-fsarchiver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<verdooft> Das ist ein Datensicherungsprogramm.
<verdooft> Kommt drauf an, was du vorhast.
<jokrebel> !datenrettung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Datenrettung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<verdooft> Achso, ab 16.04 nennt sich das qt5-fsarchiver.
<Rolfi> Es geht nicht um die eigenen Daten, sondern um die sonstigen Einstellungen für Drucker, thunderbird, fierefox etc.
<verdooft> Ja, ich würde einfach / komplett sichern, wenn /home extra ist, auch das.
<Rolfi> Ich hab nicht verstanden, ob man einfach in einer neuen Grub-Installation eine Partition durch die alte ersetzen kann.
<verdooft> Ich kenne EFI nicht, nur klassisches Bios, da war die Booterei immer in solchen Komplettsicherungen enthalten.
<verdooft> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> Das ist gerade ein Grund, warum ich hier nachfrage. Ich hatte bei der Erst-Installation ne Menge Probleme, bis Dualboot lief.
<jokrebel> bei neuer Installation werden die Partitionen wohl mit auch neuen UUID versehen. Da ist dann ggf. händische Nacharbeit nötig.
<jokrebel> was ist denn der eigentlich Grund, warum Du an den Partitionen rummachen willst?
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Da fühle ich mich überfordert. Gibt es eine einfache Sicherungsmethode, so daß ich später mein jetziges System wieder bekomme?
<ghostcube> hast du eine platte auf die du dein ganzes system packen kannst?
<ghostcube> alles
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Eine an erster Stelle auf der Platte liegende Hilfspartition für Windows verlangt mehr Speicher.
<Rolfi> ghostcube: ja
<jokrebel> eine mindestens gleich große Platte wär der Idealfall. Da kann man dann einfach eine 1:1 Kopie (wie schon erwähnt zB. mit Clonezilla) ziehen
<ghostcube> jokrebel: jo genau das
<ghostcube> Rolfi: clonezilla
<Rolfi> 240 GB SDD, 500 GB HD
<ghostcube> http://www.clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live-doc.php
<le_bot> Title: Clonezilla - Live Doc (at www.clonezilla.org)
<jokrebel> die SSD ist das Orginal? Die größere HDD der frei Backupdatenträger?
<Rolfi> Ja
<ghostcube> https://clonezilla.org/  limitations lesen..
<le_bot> Title: Clonezilla - About (at clonezilla.org)
<Rolfi> Angenommen, ich habe jetzt Win und Ubuntu auf der SDD neu gemacht und die alten Partitionen sind auf HDD mit clonezilla gesichert.
<jokrebel> na dann -> clonezilla cd booten -> sdX nach sdY kopieren - danach kann man gefahrlos mit Gparted an den Paritionen verkleiner/verschieben (und halt notfalls per Clonezilla alles zurück sichern)
<ghostcube> sag bei sowas nie gefahrlos
<ghostcube> :D
<jokrebel> auch wieder wahr 
<Rolfi> Ich hab nicht verstanden, ob ich dann einfach die neuen Ubuntu-Partitionen durch die alten Sicherungen ersetzen darf (wegen UEFI).
<verdooft> Ich kenne das mit der Hilfspartition nicht, vielleicht kann man da auch Platz freischaufeln und das so weiterlaufen lassen, wäre ein Fall für einen Windowssupportchannel.
 * jokrebel hält sich bei UEFI ganz schnell raus
<verdooft> Kenne ich garnicht, vielleicht gucke ich mir das mal in Virtualbox an.
<jokrebel> falls es nur die Sicherungspartition von Windows sein sollte - einfach mal ein paar ältere Sicherungen und Widerherstellungspunkte entfernen lassen. Aber das wär tatsächlich eher was für den Windows Support 
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Genau davor hab ich Bammel und würde im neuen Ubuntu nur relevante Ordner durch die Sicherungen aktualisieren wollen.
<Rolfi> Deshalb meine Eingangsfrage: /home und /etc reichen? 
<verdooft> Lieber alles.
<verdooft> Hast du dir die Partionierung mal angesehen, also lässt sich die zu kleine Partition so einfach vergrößern?
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Das ist leider nicht ganz so einfach. 
<verdooft> Man könnte die Gelegenheit auch nutzen und alles direkt neu, richtig partitioniert, mit Ubuntu 18.04 einrichten. Aber klar, 16.04 ist auch LTS und viele sind damit glücklich.
<jokrebel> und wie gesagt, vielleicht kann man ja auf der zu klein gewordenen Partition auch alten Müll entsorgen und somit wieder genügend freien Platz schaffen
<ghostcube> ich tipp auf 99% geht das in die hose wenn an der partition geschreubt wird
<Rolfi> Ja, Partionierung läßt sich nicht vergrößern, da es die erste auf der SDD ist und direkt danach kein Freiraum ist.
<jokrebel> verdooft: Ich würde als LTS 18.04 nicht wirklich vor dem .1 release bewerben
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Hab ich schon durch.
<verdooft> Ich lese weiter oben, dass es da um eine 450 MB Partition geht.
<Rolfi> ja, so eine Mini-Partition macht son Ärger.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Man könnte die 2te nicht verkleiner und dann nach rechts verschieben? Aber wie gesagt! Schau doch bitte erst mal ob Du Altlasten auf der "zu vollen" entfernen kannst?
<ghostcube> könnten wir mal klären was das fürn windows ist
<ghostcube> und was das für ne partition is?
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Altlasten hab ich mit Win-Säuberung geprüft.
<verdooft> Achso, das ist eine Partition, die Win RE enthält, lese ich eben. "Löscht man diese Partition, dann kann Windows 10 nicht mehr die Wiederherstellungsumgebung starten, um Fehler zu beseitigen.". Aber seltsam, dass die jetzt zu voll sein soll, die wird ansich garnicht im laufenden Betrieb verwendet.
<Rolfi> Windows10
<verdooft> Laut Web kann man die Partition sogar löschen, aber ohne Gewähr. :D
<Rolfi> Ne, macht Ärger bei Installtion neuer Wi-Programme (keine Speicher)
<jokrebel> man kann die Wiederherstellungspunkt doch die älteren entfernen. Geht IMHO nicht automatisch und auch nicht mit dem Bereinigungstool. Aber das wär echt eher nicht für hier im Ubuntu-Support-Kanal
<Rolfi> Genau, wenn mein Grub nachher nicht mehr geht, will ich ja hier nur wissen, wie ich was ins neue Ubuntu einbaue.
<verdooft> Kann auch sein, dass Windows danach nicht mehr startet, also ist sowieso alles zu sichern.
<verdooft> Die 450 MB Partition ist Standard und reicht normalerweise immer aus, wird nicht voller oder leerer, wenn sie nicht irgendwie untypisch verwendet wird.
<Rolfi> Also: Ich werde jetzt alle Ubuntu-Ordner mit deja sichern. Ist das das Beste?
<ghostcube> https://www.disk-partition.com/de/windows-10/windows-10-wiederherstellungspartition-verschieben.html
<ghostcube> ^^
<verdooft> Ich würde Windows und Linux komplett sichern.
<verdooft> Im Web las ich eben beim Überfliegen auch, dass man dieses Win RE auch auf einen USB Stick packen kann, dann die Partition löschen, aber Windows 10 habe ich noch nie verwendet.
<Rolfi> Win enthält bei mir nichts Sicherungswürdiges.
<ghostcube> das isn upgrade von win7 oder?
<Rolfi> Ja. Upgrade von Win 8.1 auf 10
<verdooft> Win 10 hat beim Upgrade anscheinend umpartitioniert.
<verdooft> "Da bei Windows 8 die Windows-RE-Partition nur 300 MB groß ist, Windows 10 aber eine 450 MB große Recovery Partition benötigt, wird bei einem Upgrade die Windows-Installations-Partition um 450 MB verkleinert und dahinter eine zusätzliche, 450 MB große Partition für Windows RE angelegt."
<verdooft> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows-Wiederherstellungsumgebung
<le_bot> Title: Windows-Wiederherstellungsumgebung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<verdooft> Nützt nichts, aber als Information vielleicht interessant.
<Rolfi> ghostcube, verdooft: Danke für den Link. Das habe ich auch vor. Aber vorher muß ich für den Extremfall das Ubuntu-Procedere verstehen.
<Rolfi> Also angenommen, ich hab Win10 und Ubuntu frisch installiert. Ersetze ich dann ne ganze Partition durch meine Sicherung oder einzelne Ordner?
<verdooft> Ich kopiere immer selektiv das zurück, was ich brauche.
<Rolfi> Tut mir leid: Ich hab da wegen Grub und UEFI irgendetwas (Selbstverständliches) nicht kapiert.
<Rolfi> verdooft: Und das wäre denn /home und /etc oder noch mehr?
<verdooft> Ich verstehe noch nicht, warum Programme meckern, dass auf dieser Windows RE Partition wenig Platz ist, eigentlich dürften die Programme die Partition garnicht sehen.
<verdooft> Aber ok, das ist Windows.
<Rolfi> Genau, mit dem Win-Problem wollte ich meine Zeit nicht verschwenden, sondern einfach (ist sowieso mal fällig) neu installieren.
<verdooft> Rolfi, wenn es darum geht, die Partitionierung zu ändern, würde ich einfach alles komplett sichern, Windows und Linux. Denn wenn du Windows nicht sicherst, bei der Partitionierung etwas schief geht, könntestdu zwar Ubuntu zurückspielen, aber müsstest Windows neuinstallieren, was den Grub überschreiben würde, also wäre da wieder Reparatur angesagt, was man mit so einer Komplettsicherung vermeiden
<verdooft> kann.
<verdooft> Geht bei der Partitionierung etwas schief, einfach alles zurückspielen.
<Rolfi> Okay. Dann habe ich wieder meinen Jetzt-Zustand.
<verdooft> Genau.
<verdooft> Aber meistens klappt das mit dem Umpartitionieren.
<Rolfi> Wollen wir mal hoffen. Allen einen schönen Tag!
<verdooft> Dir auch, danke.
<Rolfi> Allen danke für die Hinweise!
<verdooft> Ich habs gestern beim 4. Versuch geschafft, eine Partiton auf einem USB Stick anzulegen, kenne mich also aus. :D
<Bolvaron> Hi ich hab da mal ne Frage: Ist es möglich, Ubuntu als Hauptsystem zu nutzen und über ne VM oder ähnliches Windows 10 zum Gamen zu installieren?
<k1l> theoretisch schon. aber bei gaming geht es um performance und da will man so wenig zwischenlayer haben wie möglich
<ppq> Bolvaron, prinzipiell ja, wenn du deine (dedizierte) GPU per VT-d an die vbox durchreichst.
<k1l> besser ein dualboot machen
<ppq> ob das inzwischen trivial ist, weiß ich nicht
<Bolvaron> hab eine GTX 980 von Asus drin, weiß nicht ob das geht mit dem durchreichen
<ghostcube> mit vmware gehts
<ghostcube> mit virtualbox nicht
<ppq> mit kvm geht es
<ppq> iirc
<ghostcube> ja aber alles eher meh
<ghostcube> zocken in ner vm is meh
<Bolvaron> spiele im Moment fast nur Final Fantasy XIV und Starcraft 2, also nix was den PC überanstrengt
<ppq> mal geschaut, ob die nicht auch mit wine gut laufen?
<Bolvaron> und genug Leistung bietet er auf jeden Fall: 4770k von Intel auf 4.5 GHz, GTA 980, 16GB RAM
<Bolvaron> bei wine bin ich misstrauisch, nicht dass da ne Cheatschutz-Software mecert
<Bolvaron> meckert
<k1l> guck in die wine app database
<Bolvaron> Final Fantasy seems to be okay
<Bolvaron> but not tested yet on Ubuntu 18.04
<ppq> na wenns auf älteren läuft dann auch auf 18.04, höchstwahrscheinlich
<Bolvaron> ist schon lang net mehr getestet worden auf ubuntu, nur auf archlinux
<Bolvaron> deswegen hab ich halt überlegt, über vmware alles zu machen was windows braucht
<Bolvaron> alternative wäre wirklich dualboot, dass ich linux zuerst installiere und dann vom 2. Stick windows 10 neu aufsetze auf der SSD
<Bolvaron> wieviel Platz braucht ubuntu auf ner 128GB SSD?
<k1l> probiere es halt einfach mal aus mit wine. das ist auf jeden fall der beste kompromis wenn es mit wine geht
<Bolvaron> okay, dann werd ich erstmal jetzt ubuntu installieren, bin im moment noch auf win10
<k1l> ubuntu braucht als voller desktop so ca 20GB würde ich sagen. geht auch mit unter 10GB. dann ist ahlt die frage wie viel kram du da speichern und installieren willst
<Bolvaron> hab 128GB SSD, und für die games ne seperate HDD
<Bolvaron> im moment ist auf der SSD der gesamte Platz für windows reserviert
<k1l> dann verkleiner halt einfach das windows auf der ssd und installieren dann dahinter das ubuntu
<k1l> windows kann sich ja mittlerweile auch selber verkleinern irgendwo in den settings
<Bolvaron> kann ubuntu spiele auf windows-Festplatten ausführen?
 * Rochvellon hat mit XFCE unter / rund 12 GB belegt. /home ist auf einer eigenen Partition
<k1l> ubuntu kann daten auf nfts oder fat32 partitionen lesen und bearbeiten, ja. ob dein spiel aber von ubuntu aus startbar ist, das kommt sehr aufs spiel an
<Rochvellon> evtl. über WINE, sofern es nicht eine native Unterstützung für Linux gibt
<Bolvaron> okay
<Bolvaron> hmm windows sagt es steht nicht genug platz für ne verkleinerung bereit
<Bolvaron> er sagt zwar 60GB frei, aber er kann keine 30GB freischaufeln für ne frische partition
<verdooft> Früher wurde geraten, zu defragmentieren, dachte eigentlich, Windows defragmentiert jetzt per geplantem Task.
<Bolvaron> seit wann defragmentiert man ne SSD?
<verdooft> Achso, SSD kenne ich nicht.
<verdooft> Vielleicht machts der Ubuntuinstaller, also die Partitionsgröße anpassen.
<ring0> der installer von 18.04 kann das verkleinern eigentlich gut 
<Bolvaron> ich werds mal versuchen
<ring0> auch ganz ganz simpel: slider auf gewünschte größe schieben
<Bolvaron> ich kann ja übern livestick einfach wieder hierherkommen, wenn ich hilfe brauch^^
<Bolvaron> im moment bin ich via Hexchat on
<Bolvaron> ich hätte gern schon länger alles umgestellt von windows aus, aber als echter Gamer ist das nicht unbedingt immer einfach
<verdooft> Gibt auch Webclienten, falls in der Liveumgebung kein IRC Client ist, z.B.: https://kiwiirc.com/
<le_bot> Title: KiwiIRC - The webIRC client (at kiwiirc.com)
<verdooft> Aber da ist bestimmt einer.
<Bolvaron> da iss einer drin, ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich versuch umzusteigen
<Bolvaron> aber ich bin immer an WoW gescheitert, das spiel ich aber nicht mehr
<ring0> spiel steam spiele, fertig ;)
<verdooft> Am Anfang hab ich Irfanview vermisst, aber jetzt nutze ich auch für einfaches einfach Gimp. :D
<Bolvaron> final fantasy xiv läuft über steam
<Bolvaron> erstelle jetzt den 18.04 live stick mit 2048 persistenz auf dem Stick direkt, so dass ich da auch schon sachen einstellen kann, über unetbootin
<k1l> unetbootin ist bekannt dafür probleme zu machen. also wenn der stick nicht bootet dann nimm was anderes zum erstellen des usb
<Bolvaron> was empfiehlst du?
<k1l> rufus
<k1l> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<le_bot> Title: Create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu tutorials (at tutorials.ubuntu.com)
<Bolvaron> Danke, ich schau mir das tutorial mal an
<Bolvaron> ok, rufus läuft
<Bolvaron> wieder da, hab jetzt mal die Installation gestartet. Ubuntu will aber nicht auf meiner SSD installiert werden, sondern auf meiner 2TB-HDD
<verdooft> Ich installiere meistens mit der Option "Etwas Anderes", da kann man selbst angeben, wo was landen soll.
<Bolvaron> okay. ich lass ihn jetzt mal machen, hat sich 200GB am Ende meiner 2TB geklaut
<verdooft> Hm, SSD wäre flotter, aber ok.
<Bolvaron> es wird am ende nochmal komplett neu gemacht, wenn die games laufen
<Bolvaron> dann bekommt es die SSD alleine
<verdooft> Achso.
<Bolvaron> und dann auch die 2TB HDD als Datenplatte, das hier iss ein Testlauf
<Bolvaron> der braucht aber lange bis er weiter macht
<verdooft> Bei mir hängt es vor der Partitionierung meistens lange.
<Bolvaron> gut zu wissen, dachte schon ich müsste mir sorgen machen
<Bolvaron> hmm der werkelt jetzt schon 12 mins an der partitionierung ohne ein Lebenszeichen
<verdooft> Achso, in deinem Fall kann der mit dem Verschieben von Daten beschäftigt sein, einfach abwarten.
<Bolvaron> okay dann geh ich kochen...
<Bolvaron> selbst nach ner halben stunde immer noch nix neues... langsam denk ich der crasht
<k1l> 2tb partitionieren?
<k1l> das kann dauern, je nach dem was er da macht
<Bolvaron> 189.7 GB freischaufeln
<verdooft> Also früher war das Partitionieren im Installer bei mir problematisch. Einmal ist der sogar abgestürzt, wenn ich ganz normal /, swap und /home anlegen wollte. Bin dann live rein, habe partitioniert und im Installer nur die Einbindungspunkte festgelegt, so ging es dann.
<Bolvaron> ich hab nur ausgewählt, dass ich windows behalten will, dann meinte er eben auf der 2. Platte platz machen zu wollen
<Bolvaron> so, jetzt iss ne stunde rum und der werkelt immer noch.... Ich weiß das Geduld ne Tugend ist, aber  das hier...
<verdooft> Ist die Platte arg voll?
<Bolvaron> puh keine Ahnung wo ich das jetzt ablesen soll, nicht dass der Vorgang gestört wird
<verdooft> Früher hatten Rechner so eine Anzeige für Festplattenaktivität, oder man hörte es rattern.
<Bolvaron> das fenster von der installation lässt sich noch verschieben
<verdooft> Komisch dass da kein Vorgangsstatus angezeigt wird, ala "verschiebe Daten" oder 21%.
<verdooft> top im Terminal aufzurufen dürfte nichts unterbrechen, wobei iotop eher geeignet ist. Aber wenn gparted, oder was intern verwendet wird, paar % CPU Auslastung hat, weiß man auch, dass es gerade etwas tut.
<Bolvaron> er kam jetzt
<Bolvaron> user-name, zeitzone, etc
<verdooft> Ah, gut.
<Bolvaron> jetzt werden noch pakete installiert
<Bolvaron> und geräte eingerichtet, es wird also
<verdooft> Ja, auf meinen älteren Rechnern dauert das immer bisschen.
<Bolvaron> so installation iss zumindest mal fertig, jetzt brauch ich wahrscheinlich die nvidia-treiber und dann teste ich mal ne Installationsanleitung wegen FFXIV
<verdooft> Das ging aber schnell bei dir, ich vermute, dass bei flotten CPUs das Entpacken der Debian-pakete die Sache deutlich beschleunigt.
<Bolvaron> jo sogar inklusive neustart
<verdooft> Den Nvidiatreiber habe ich früher immer manuell installiert, mittlerweile verwende ich die Treiberverwaltung, diesmal wurde garkein Intel Microcode angeboten, fällt mir gerade auf (bin gestern auf 18.04 umgestiegen).
<Bolvaron> hab einen nach Anleitung über ubuntu-drivers gefunden, install läuft
<Bolvaron> ich hab jetzt nen bildschirm, der mich nicht "OK" drücken lässt. geht um "configuring secure boot"
<verdooft> ist das im Terminal?
<Bolvaron> ja
<verdooft> Das geht mit der Tabulatortaste und dann Enter.
<verdooft> Ob Ok aktiv ist, sollte zu sehen sein.
<k1l> da ist das drücken oft mit der leertaste
<Bolvaron> super danke
<Bolvaron> hat geklappt mit TAB und dann Enter
<Bolvaron> muss jetzt rebooten, bis gleich
<verdooft> Ist auch notwendig, wenn man der Lizenz für Microsoftschriften, Java Laufzeitumgebungen von Oracle oder sowas zustimmen muss.
<Bolvaron> so wieder da. treiber scheinen installiert zu sein
<Bolvaron> kann ich das irgendwie testen?
<verdooft> lspci -nnk | grep -A3 "\[03..\]:"
<verdooft> Kernel driver in use: nvidia müsste da rauskommen.
<verdooft> Ich kenne Gnome nicht, aber wenn es da eine Suche im "Startmenü" gibt, müsste sich mit nvidia eine Art Systemsteuerung finden lassen.
<verdooft> Da kann man den Treiber auch bisschen konfigurieren.
<Bolvaron> kernel driver in use: noeveau
<Bolvaron> nouveau
<verdooft> Ok, dann ist der Nvidiatreiber nicht aktiv.
<Bolvaron> hmm ich starte nochmal neu
<verdooft> Das wird nichts bringen, du hast ja nach der Installation neugestartet?
<k1l> einfach mal ins apt log gucken ob der install überhaupt geklappt hat.
<k1l> und dann mal ins xorg log gucken oder dmesg, was mit dem treiber beim starten ist
<Bolvaron> nach der neuinstallation kam da was wegen secure boot
<verdooft> Ich kenne die Anleitung nicht, die du befolgt hast, verwende wie geschrieben einfach die Treiberverwaltung, in der mögliche Treiber aufgelistet werden.
<k1l> ja secure boot ist nen problem (gewesen) mit nvidia.
<k1l> wie es da aktuell ist weiß ich dank fehlender nvidia hardware nicht.
<Bolvaron> treiber ist installiert aber nicht aktiv, ich guck mal was das fenster beim neustart möglich macht
<k1l> früher war das so, dass man secure boot ausmachen musste
<Bolvaron> ja, und jett kam da so ein fenster
<Bolvaron> aber da sollte ich nach nem Kennwort gefragt werden, aber wurde ich nicht
<Bolvaron> so secure boot ausgeschaltet
<rentier> Huhu! In meinem Firefox ist die Schrift in den Tab-Reitern sowie in der (nachgerüsteten) Menüleiste irgendwann weiß geworden. Wie geht das wieder weg?
<verdooft> Sowas hatte ich mal bei Gimp, da half es, ein anderes GTK Theme einzustellen.
<rentier> Erst war es immer nur direkt nach dem Rechner-Neustart so und man musste nur ein Mal den Firefox beenden und neu starten und die Schrift war wieder schwarz, aber seit gerade eben geht der Trick nicht mehr
<verdooft> Achso, dann weiß ich es nicht.
<rentier> verdooft, aber müsste das Theme nicht auch die Fenster-Darstellung aller anderen Programme beeinflussen?
<k1l> ich glaube in den settings vom firefox kann man einstellen ob er das theme vom rechner nimmt oder was eigenes
<verdooft> Ich verwende Plasma, drum ist mir das damals erst bei Gimp aufgefallen, rentier.
<rentier> k1l, danke! da ist allerdings das Standard-Theme aktiviert... das scheint irgendwie verhunzt worden zu sein
<rentier> aber ich kann ja einfach das Hell-Theme nehmen
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-06
<faekjarz> Moin! Hat jemand Informationen wann das Firefox 66.0.4 update veröffentlicht wird? (siehe auch die Sache mit dem add-on Zertifikat)
<tomreyn> nein, aber ist in arbeit
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1827727
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1827727 “All plugins disabled due to expired cert” : Bugs : firefox package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<faekjarz> danke
<stevieh> hmm... seit ein paar Tagen mach mein Ubuntu 19.04 keine Thumbnails mehr für Bilder im Nautilus? Ich hab nix geändert [tm]
<LupusE> stevieh: das hatte ich mal nach nem recover. da waren die rechte auf dne thumbnail-ordner kaputt.
<stevieh> die sehen ok aus
<LupusE> ich glaube der war sogar easy, wie ~/.thumbnails ...
<stevieh> das doofe gnome ist ja so doof zu debuggen.
<LupusE> bilder und/oder videos?
<stevieh> alles
<LupusE> https://askubuntu.com/questions/627088/nautilus-not-generating-thumbnails-for-gif-images  <- hier steht im 2. beitrag immerhin eine menge zu den pfaden und werten.
<le_bot> Title: Nautilus not generating thumbnails for GIF images - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> ob das noch gültig ist?
<LupusE> gibt es bei dir den /.thumbnail/fail oder /.cache/thumbnail/fail ordner?
<stevieh> strange, jetzt macht er wohl wieder, aber macht keinen automatischen update?
<stevieh> muss ich alles nicht verstehen...
<LupusE> das sind die quarks-funktionen. bis du sie beobachtest wissen sie nicht ob sie funktionieren oder nicht funktionieren. erst wenn du sie analysierst entscheidet sich ein stadium.
<stevieh> ich vermute, da kackt irgendein thumbnail helper ab
<stevieh> mag mal jemand seine thumbnails unter 19.04 löschen und schauen, ob es bei ihm auch so lahm geht?
<unicatx> k1l, gestern habe ich mit xev folgendes Ergebnis zurück erhalten: auf die vol. +/- Tasten, reagierte XEV überhaupt nicht..Aber, wie gesagt, Stumm-Taste im Tonmischer (grafisch) belebt die OSD-Anzeige.
<unicatx> k1l, ich habe gestern aus dem 32biter ein 64biter durch Prozessor Tausch gemacht. Vorher entsprechend Bios upgedated. Bis dahin läuft alles super, außer die OSD-Anzeige.
<k1l> unicatx: die osd anzeige funktioniert. wie du bei xev gesheen hast gehen die tasten nicht
<k1l> evtl braucht es noch treiber/firmware damit die tasten funktionieren. das ist aber abhängig von model und marke des laptops
<unicatx> k1l, z.B. Helligkeitsregelung funktioniert, incl. OSD. Was nur nicht geht, sind die separaten Tasten für Sound, da reagieren die Tasten auf den Finger-Druck nicht..
<k1l> wie gesagt, das ist kein osd problem. das geht ja wie du selber dauern sagst.
<unicatx> ah ja... Laptop ist alt, aber oho! Thinkpad R60e. Wie kann ich mir so etwas wie Firmware besorgen?
<k1l> du bist auf das symptom versteift. zur lösung wäre die ursache wichtig. die haben ich oben beschrieben
<unicatx> gibt es eine Anlaufstelle dafür?
<j0k> der Hersteller?
<k1l> !thinkpad_acpi
<le_bot> Informationen zu Thinkpad_ACPI finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thinkpad_ACPI
<unicaty> ich danke Euch, ich versuche mich da reinzulesen
<wobelingers> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<unicaty> brauche noch eine kleine Hilfe, wie führe ich ein Patch aus?
<unicaty> habe das noch nie gemacht
<unicaty> dachte per doppel click, aber da tut sich nichts
<j0k> installiert man sowas nicht einfach mit nem Update/Upgrade in der Regel?
<j0k> was für eine (angebliche) "Patch Datei" soll das denn sein?
<unicaty> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ibm-acpi/reviews
<unicaty> Thinkpad ACPI Extras Driver
<sdx23> unicaty: das gibt es als Paket.
<unicaty> sdx23, über synaptic?
<unicaty> oder kennst Du den Paketnamen?
<unicaty> sdx23, aber danke für den Hinweis
<sdx23> unicaty: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/tp-smapi-dkms
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package tp-smapi-dkms in bionic (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<unicaty> server-error
<unicaty> hab ich, danke
<sdx23> Hier nicht. Aber ich irrte. Tatsächlich sollte das Modul "thinkpad-acpi" bereits im Kernel enthalten sein.
<stevieh> unicaty: wie viel besser fühlt sich der T7x00 an?
<unicaty> stevieh, hast Du eine Glaskugel auf dem Tisch stehen? Woher weist Du, dass ich den 7ner eingebaut habe?
<stevieh> weil ich kurz recherchiert hab und es gibt ja nix sinnvolleres für den T60. Ich hab nen T60 mit 2400er drin über grad ne Sekunde überlegt, ob ich mir das antun soll, aber ich denke irgendwie, das bringt nicht soo viel.
<unicaty> stevieh, also es funzt alles wie geschmiert, na ja, außer gewisser kleiner Wehwehchen 
<unicaty> habe noch die SSD reingefummelt
<unicaty> und es läuft super, incl. 64bit-Vorteil
<unicaty> top
<unicaty> ... und mit Kleinigkeiten werde ich schon fertig, gehe ich davon aus:)*
<stevieh> was für einen Vorteil hast du von 64Bit?
<unicaty> aufspielen von aktueller SW.. das war mit Vorteil gemeint
<unicaty> also: GN8 an Alle
<Matze202> Hi, ist jemanden von euch etwas bekannt, was es verhindern kann, dass Google Chrome (streamen) und mkchromecast nicht die meinen Chromecast-Empfänger zugreifen können? (Ihn nicht mal erkennen können.) Ich habe Ubuntu 18.04 installiert (von 16.04 über die einzelnen Versionen zu der aktuellen) und den Port 5000 in der Firewall freigegeben, weil ich das auch irgendwo mal gelesen hatte, um zu testen ob es vielleicht eine abhilfe 
<Matze202> bei dem Problem bringen könnte.
<Matze202> ich glaube ich schau später nochmal vorbei, gn8 @all, die noch da sind
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-07
<Ublx> Guten Morgen, hat jemand Erfahrung mit Ubuntu Touch? Welches Smartphone könnt ihr dafür empfehlen? Das Nexus?
<stevieh> gibts das noch?
<stevieh> ich glaub, das kannst du dir sparen.
<Ublx> ok :(
<stevieh> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Touch devices (at devices.ubuntu-touch.io)
<stevieh> hier, wenn du es trotzdem probieren willst.
<Ublx> gibt's denn andere spannendere OS mittlerweile für smartphones?!?
<stevieh> Und da am ehesten die fetten BQ devices
<stevieh> https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/ ?
<le_bot> Title: Librem 5 – Purism (at puri.sm)
<Ublx> danke, gibt es dazu auch einen irc channel? sonst hier noch kurz: kann ich auch auf andere devices PureOS installieren?
<koegs> Ublx: kurz und damit Offtopic Ende... das OS gibt es noch gar nicht
<Ublx> koegs: danke trotzdem
<LupusE> nachdem windows phone eingestellt wurd emit zu wenig kraft egen android/ios versucht e snun purism? ich bin gespannt, es sieht ja vielversprechender aaus als die ubuntutouch ansaetz.
<LupusE> ups, das sollt ein offtopic.
<interrobangd> hallo...
<interrobangd> wie kann ich denn ein Newline zeichen mit einem Leerzeichen ersetzen? echo -e "foo\nbar" | sed -e 's/\n/ /g'
<interrobangd> das da hat nicht funktioniert :D
 * interrobangd ist dem Regex nicht mächtig
<sdx23> echo "foo\nbar" | tr '\n' ' ' # und es heißt "des Regex" bzw. sogar "der Regex"
<interrobangd> ... und wie mit sed?
<interrobangd> muss doch auch gehen 
<sdx23> googel nach "sed multiline"
<interrobangd> ok... und wie kann ich nun noch ein "sternchen" vor das leerzeichen fügen? echo -e "foo\nbar" | tr '\n' '* '
<interrobangd> .. so gehts nämlich nicht 
<LupusE> vermutlich weil * ein wildcard ist, wleches escaped werden will.
<interrobangd> habe ich schon versucht
<sdx23> man tr. Das macht nur einzelne Zeichen. perl kann nativ multiline-mode für regex
<interrobangd> tada! echo -e "foo\nbar" | perl -pe 's/\n/* /g'
<Nicolas0909> Hallo zusammen
<groudon_> hallo
<Nicolas0909> Ich versuche crontab zu nutzen. Erfolgls seit einigen Stunden. Hier die Beschreibung https://pastebin.com/FePNiALa
<le_bot> Title: Ich nutze Ubuntu 18.04. Ich versuche seit einigen Stunden drei verschiedene Bef - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Nicolas0909> Mit Google / Foreneinträgen bin ich bisher nicht weitergekommen.
<koegs> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529465
<koegs> scrot muss auch wissen auf welchem Display er den screenshot machen soll
<koegs> https://askubuntu.com/questions/194057/scrot-screenshot-cron-job-not-executing
<le_bot> Title: scrot (screenshot) cron job not executing - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<koegs> war übrigens in google "scrot crontab" ;)
<Nicolas0909> Wenn ich den Befehl "scrot '%H:%M:%S.jpg' -e 'mv $f /home/user/Documents/qys/screenshots'" (also ohne das Display zu definieren) eingeben, wird ein screenshot gemacht
<Nicolas0909> Der Befehl funktioniert also.
<Nicolas0909> Oder ist das anders bei einem crontab Eintrag der auf ein bash script verweißt? 
<LupusE> wenn du einen befehl eingibst macht dien user das. wenn cron das macht, dann ist der user root.
<koegs> Nicolas0909: wenn du das manuel in der Oberfläche im Terminal machst, ist das was anderes als im cronjob oder per bash-script oder im cronbefehl 
<koegs> LupusE: er packt es ja in seine crontab, also nicht root
<LupusE> okay. dann fehlt ja nur noch das environment :)
<koegs> aber trotzdem kennt cron da an der stelle nicht die DISPLAY Variable
<koegs> deswegen einfach den anweisungen in den links folgen :)
<LupusE> und im cron einfach mal 'env > ~/environment.txt' ausfuehren lassen?
<LupusE> ich arbeite mal weiter, ihr habt das shcon im griff.
<koegs> LupusE: ich mach das parallel :P
<Nicolas0909> cron funktioniert mit befehlen die sich direkt ausführen lassen wie zb. "echo". Soweit ich weiß können nur Befehle in cron direkt eingegeben werden die hier gelistet sind: enable -a
<koegs> hm 5x * ist jetzt auch nicht zielführend
<Nicolas0909> wieso? hiße doch: jede minute -> zu testzwecken
<Nicolas0909> Ich habe es auch mit */2 * * * * probiert. Funktioniert auch nicht
<Nicolas0909> ah moment
<Nicolas0909> es tut sich was, screenshots werden gemacht
<Nicolas0909> Hab zwei dinge verändert (das mit dem Display:=0 und noch was anderes). Ich nehm mal eins von beiden weg um zu testen an was es lag. 
<koegs> Nicolas0909: dem notify-send musst du das DISPLAY auch mitgeben, nehme ich an
<Nicolas0909> Lag tatsächlich an dem "Display". Verstehe aber nicht warum das bei crontab notwendig ist und bei direkter Ausführung im Terminal nicht
<koegs> wie LupusE schon sagte, hat mit den environment variablen zu tun, die sind in cron erstmal nicht da
<Nicolas0909> Und das ist die einzige environment variable die ich brauche generell oder kommt das auf den Befehl an? 
<Nicolas0909> Also der notify-send befehl funktioniert auch
<Nicolas0909> Also herzlichen Dank schon mal!!
<Nicolas0909> Hab fast den ganzen Tag damit verbracht
<Nicolas0909> Zwei der drei Befehle die ich mit crontab zu wiederkehrenden Zeiten automatisiert ablaufen lassen will funkionieren. Der crontab Eintrag der auf ein bash script mit dem Befehl "shutdown now"verweißt funktioniert nicht. 
<Nicolas0909> Ist der Grund, dass ich nur Befehle die nicht durch den Befehl "enable -a" aufgelistet werden per bash script durch crontab ausführen lassen kann = dass alle Befehle die sich durch "enable -a" auflisten lassen, direkt, also ohne bash script ausgeführt werden MÜSSEN? 
<Nicolas0909> Moment, meine letzte Nachricht macht keinen Sinn ("shutdown" wird nicht durch "enable -a" gelistet..). 
<Nicolas0909> Die folgenden beiden crontab Einträge habe ich probiert: "05 16 * * * shutdown -h now" und 05 16 * * * /home/work/Documents/qys/shutdown_signal" (mit und ohne DISPLAY=:0 probiert). Die Fehlermeldung ist immer: shutdown: command not found
<Nicolas0909> Der zweite crontab Eintrag verweißt auf ein bash script mit folgendem Inhalt: #!/bin/bash    shutdown -h now
<k1l_> mach beim ersten mal /sbin/shutdown anstatt nur shutdown
<Nicolas0909> https://pastebin.com/RTqXyymP
<le_bot> Title: Mein crontab Eintrag sieht jetzt so aus: 1) 18 16 * * * /sbin/shutdown -h now - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> du brauchst sudo/root rechte fürs runterfahren. das geht nicht aus der user crontab
<k1l_> also entweder mit sudo in der crontab und dann in der sudoers den command freigeben oder direkt in der root crontab
<j0k> oder (falls es ein DesktopPC is) einfach qshutdown benutzen ;-) Ich bin da sehr glücklich mit auf verschiedenen Rechner mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen wann und wie er runterfahren soll
<j0k> vor allem auch ganz leicht mal temporär abpassbar
<Nicolas0909> temporär abpassbar will ich vermeiden ;)  
<j0k> kann man natürlich auch verbieten
<j0k> (also so konfigurieren, dass ein verhindern des Shutdown unmöglich ist)
<Nicolas090914> ...jetzt war ich kurz weg
<Nicolas090914> shutdown war erfolgreich mit: shutdown -h 16:40
<j0k> kann man natürlich auch verbieten
<j0k> (also so konfigurieren, dass ein verhindern des Shutdown unmöglich ist)
<Nicolas090914> wie ginge das? 
<j0k> !qshutdown
<le_bot> Informationen zu qshutdown finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/qshutdown
<Nicolas090914> Hart verbieten will ich es nicht. Will nur dass es aufwendig ist. 
<j0k> Nicolas090914: Naja - mit root Rechten würde es natürlich gehn
<Nicolas090914> Lese mir die Seite zu qshutdown mal durch
<j0k> ich hab halt Rechner welche damit entweder nach 1 Stunde oder zu ner bestimmten Uhrzeit automatisch runterfahren
<Nicolas090914> Also vielen Dank allerseits! Ich kann jetzt was ich will :)  
<j0k> und wie Nicolas090914 ?
<Nicolas090914> shutdown Befehl via terminal: shutdown -h 21:40
<Nicolas090914> Hierfür muss ich komischerweise nie ein passwort eingeben, anders als bei shutdown now. Aber es funktioniert. 
<Nicolas090914> Die anderen beiden Befehle (notify-send; scrot) funktionieren mit crontab -e wenn ich hier die environmental variable DISPLAY=:0 dem comand voranstelle. 
<j0k> Nicolas090914: wenn man bereits sudo genutzt hat, braucht man das Passwort dafür ne zeitlang nicht mehr (im selben Terminal) eingeben
<Nicolas090914> das wird der Grund sein. Aber so weit ich weiß muss ich das passwort auch dann nur einmal eingeben und der computer fährt dann jeden Tag um diese Zeit runter. 
<Nicolas090914> Muss gehen
<j0k> wird er wohl morgen sehen, dass ein abgesetztes "shutdown - h 21:40" nur für heute Nacht klappen wird ;-)
<j0k> ...vorausgesetzt die Uhrzeiten sind richtig gesetzt
<ThreeM> y<vbnm 21ew qdsf3rcxvb 98,kilo ujmn0lo9, i/k./-+*9
<j0k> ThreeM: wie meinen?
<ThreeM> -.-'
<j0k> als Passwort durchaus geeignet ... nun aber nicht mehr sicher
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-08
<Ublx> wo finde ich das logfile für den letzen "power off" vorgang?
<rsx> Ublx: /var/log/syslog
<Ublx> rsx: Danke dir. Aber da finde ich nur den aktuellen Tag. Kann ich das noch irgendwo/-wie konfigurieren?
<j0k> syslog vielleicht
<stevieh> man syslog
<stevieh> bzw. man syslogd
<Ublx> Danke euch. Steht bei euch allen in der /var/log/syslog auch der letzte Tag?
<Ublx> gefunden: /var/log/syslog.1 :D
<Matze202> Ubuntu-Chromecast-Frage: Weiß jemand von euch ob man auf Ubuntu per Chrome-Browser einen Chromecast ansteuern kann? Wenn ja, wie? Ich habe bisher versucht mkchromecast unterstützend einzusetzen, aber das startet nur, aber bricht anschließend wieder ab, weil es den Chromecast findet.
<Matze202> Achja, Installiert habe ich Ubuntu 18.04 (keine Neuinstallation)
<interrobangd> So!
<interrobangd> .. habe nach einem grub update die meldung erhalten das sich die konfig geändert hat ... habe dann erstmal meine behalten (weil geändert) und wollte später vergleichen... geht das jetzt noch?
<interrobangd> problem ist, das ich nicht weis welches paket und welche datei sich geändert haben soll
<LupusE> wenn apt ein update durchführt, dann proft es ob die MD5 mit der MD5 aus dem apten paket ubereinstimmt. wenn dem nicht so ist, geht apt von einer manuellen veraenderung aus und bietet an 'die version beizubehalten oder die version des paketbetreuers zu installieren'.
<LupusE> wenn du also eine aenderung in grub an einer sstemdatei gemacht hast, dann solltest du das wissen ... ansonstne darfst du diene dokumentation ueberdenken.
<LupusE> ich klicke z.b. immer 'version des paketbetreuers installieren', da ich ja alle neuerungne und verbesserungne haben will ...
<LupusE> und um nachzuverfolgen wleche pakete geupdatet wurden hilft (vorher) apt-listchanges zu installieren. Pro update lasse ich mir eine email kommen. und nur wenn es kracht, schaue ich nach was die letzten aenderungne waren. mit paketname und changelog.
<LupusE> achso, sollte mal etwas verloren gehen, weil man eine aenderung gemacht hat, welche der paketbetreuer nicht in seiner version hat. dann legt dpkg auch ein backup an in /[pfad]/[dateiname].dpkg-old
<LupusE> wow, was ich gerade lese ist, dass es auch ein .dpkg-new gibt, fuer dne fall dass man die aenderungen nicht uebernimmt. siehe https://raphaelhertzog.com/2010/09/21/debian-conffile-configuration-file-managed-by-dpkg/
<le_bot> Title: Everything you need to know about conffiles: configuration files managed by dpkg (at raphaelhertzog.com)
<LupusE> dann musst du nur noch die dokg-new dateien nach datum sortieren. find ist den freund.
<interrobangd> aha! nice!
<interrobangd> quasie einfach ein sudo find / -iname "*.dpkg-new" machen ;)
<interrobangd> ... gibt keine datei die so endet :(
<LupusE> interrobangd: muss du nich tnach ".dpkg-dist" suchen? steht zumindest so im link, dne ich dazu gepostet habe.
<interrobangd> LupusE, du hast völlig recht! 
<mainzer> Hi, wie kann ich die Schrittgröße der Helligkeitsregelung über die Fn-Tasten verfeinern? xubuntu 18.04 Thinkpad R60e
<j0k> ich bezweifle dass das geht
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-09
<CaTaCaS> Moin, kann mir einer mit dem Grub weiterhelfen. Ich möchte auf meinem Notebook einige Linux Distros Ubuntu und manjaro und ein Windows 7 oder 10 installieren. Die frage dabei, die ich jetzt habe, welcher Bootloader wird da eigendlich verwendet. Wird der Bootloader von dem zu letzt installieren system verwendet, oder wie ist das? Bei manchen Linux distributionen, erkennt es die installieren systeme und installiert sich daneben. B
<CaTaCaS> Sprich, muss ich erst Windows danach Ubuntu und als letztes Manjaro neben Windows und Ubuntu installieren und hätte damit den bnootloader von Manjaro in den fall dann Grub?
<j0k> man sollte tunlichst darauf achten, nur einem System das grub in den MBR setzen zu lassen
<j0k> und diesem System muss man dann spätestens nach jedem Kernelupdate ein "update-grub" verpassen
<CaTaCaS> Wie mach ich das, also bis zum letztem system die systeme ohne eintrag installieren. Wo gibt es die auswahl bei der installation?
<CaTaCaS> Kann ich nicht den Windows Bootloader auch verwenden, wen man den grub jedes mal updaten muss
<j0k> ein "guter™" Installer, fragt Dich, wo er das Bootsystem hin installieren soll. Und da halt dann nur bei dem von Dir bestimmten Master auf die Festplatte (MBR) selbst legen. Bei allen anderen nur in deren Partition
<interrobangd> oder nimm anstelle von grub einfach refind ... und mbr geöhrt ausgerottet :P
<CaTaCaS> das mbr problem sagt mir nichts
<CaTaCaS> Wie gesagt, kann ich nicht den Windows Bootloader nehmen, oder hat dieser auch das mbr problem?
<interrobangd> du brauchst seit efi theoretisch gar kein loader mehr... 
<CaTaCaS> Das verwirrt mich jetzt. Aber irgendwo muss ich ja zwischen den Systemen switchen
<interrobangd> weil sich das OS im EFI-Speicher registriert und du es dann beim booten auswählen kannst... 
<CaTaCaS> Ich frag mich gerade auch, ob ich nicht uefi abschalten sollte zumindest den secure boot, weil Linux hat damit ja einige Probelem oder hatte diese zumindest
<CaTaCaS> Sollte man den secureboot abschalten? Ist dieses secureboot das Uefi?
<interrobangd> nein.
<interrobangd> und EFI bleibt an. 
<CaTaCaS> EFI bleibt an, aber der secure boot soll abgeschaltet werden?
<interrobangd> secure boot aus. lagacy mode aus. windows stick rein, booten, installieren. dabei wird dann eine efi partition angelegt (in der gpt tabelle)
<CaTaCaS> Ach diese 100mb große Partition?
<interrobangd> danach kannst du dein linux installieren u
<interrobangd> 500mb idr
<CaTaCaS> ok, und bei Linux die 500mb Patition als bootloader verwenden oder ganz normal installieren?
<interrobangd> lagacy mode aus um sicher zu stellen das dein OS kein MBR installiert usw
<interrobangd> den bootloader den die distr. installiert wird es ja nach partitionstyp (mbr oder gpt) dahin installieren wo er hin gehört, da musst du dir keine gedanken drum machen
<CaTaCaS> Das teste ich gleich mal in der VM, weiß aber nicht, ob das Bios von der VM die einstellung wie der rechner hat. Aber ich bin gespannt, welchen Bootloader ich dan haben werde
<interrobangd> grub ist dein loader
<interrobangd> aber später kannst du refind einfach installieren wenn du magst
<interrobangd> rEFIfind ;)
<CaTaCaS> ok, weil ich linux als letztes installiere? Sprich wenn ich Linux und dan Windows installieren sollte, wurde ich den loader von Win haben.
<interrobangd> nein, weil windows einfach dein linux platt macht, aber nicht andersrum
<CaTaCaS> böses Windows :)
<interrobangd> ja- unnötiges windows
<CaTaCaS> Ich benutze auch Linux standig, aber ab und zu bin ich wegen Updates von Navi oder anderen kleinen Sachen auf Windows angewiesen, leider. Und in der VM klappt es nicht immer :(
<interrobangd> wichtig ist das die installation im efi mode gemacht wird. wenn im lagacy mode, dann wird das os/windows ein mbr schema einrichten. hinterhet kannst du dann nicht mehr auf efi wechseln
<CaTaCaS> Wo ist den der genaue unterschied, zwischen Efi und Lagacy? Ich dachte Efi ist einfach ein grafisches Bios und nichts mehr. Und was zum teufer ist dieser secure boot, und warum muss dieser bei Linux aus?
<interrobangd> du hast bei "neuen" PCs idr ein UEFI anstelle des BIOS. UEFI macht im Lagacy mode das war das BIOS macht
<interrobangd> BIOS kennt kein GPT und keine Boot partition
<CaTaCaS> Ach, deswegen brauche ich bei dem normalen alten Bios einen Bootloader der das dann übernimmt und bei Efi macht er das selber intern?
<interrobangd> EFI kann das intern ja, musst du aber bei jedem start das boot menü hervorrufen
<CaTaCaS> ok, somit brauche ich trotzdem den grub. ok der vorteil von efi ist das es GPT und boot partition kennt, aber der wo da der genaue vorteil ist, verstehe ich tritzdem nicht.
<stevieh> ich glaub, man will einfach ein UEFI. das nervt.
<CaTaCaS> Kann man sagen, das ich beim Bios die boot partitionen selber einstellen muss, damit nicht überschrieben wird und Efi das selber macht. Aber ich trotzdem bei beiden einen bootloader brauche
<stevieh> äh +k... kein UEFI miente ich.
<CaTaCaS> Und was soll jetzt am Uefi falsch sein?
<stevieh> es ist kompliziert und IMHO völlig unnötig.
<CaTaCaS> ok ich bin auch mehr der minimalist. Wie kriege ich dan eine sauber installation von Windows und Linux im Bios Mode?
<CaTaCaS> Ich Installiere Windows dieses erstellt eine kleine partition und bei der installation von Linux packe ich den boot in diese Windows Partition???
<stevieh> wie war das nochmal? Unter Linux Live am besten partitionieren (k.a. wieiviele Partitionen Win aktuell braucht), eine Partition (reicht) für ein Linux freihalten. Windows installieren (drauf achten, dass die Partition frei bleibt). Linux installieren. 
<stevieh> oder windows ganz installieren, danach die Partition kleiner machen und ne neue dazulöten.
<CaTaCaS> Ok, ich könnte mit Linux Live die Partitionierung machen. Auf eine der Partitionen dan Windows installieren und auf die anderen Linux. Aber welchen Bootloader habe ich dan, und sehe ich da dann auch die anderen systeme?
<stevieh> den ganz normalen grub.
<CaTaCaS> ok, das reicht mir :)
<CaTaCaS> Dan also Uefi abschalten und SecureBoot abschalten??
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich kannste auch linux komplett durchinstallieren und halt den Platz für Win frei lassen. Danach musste dann nochmal vom Live stick booten und grub neu bauen.
<stevieh> ich würde das so machen.
<CaTaCaS> ok, das sollte natürlich auch gehen.
<stevieh> koscht ja nix ausser Zeit.
<stevieh> das mal zu probieren.
<CaTaCaS> Meinst Du, das die die installation so machen würdest, oder Uefi mit Secureboot abschaltzen?
<stevieh> sowohl als auch
<CaTaCaS> ok, uefi und Bios hab ich so grob verstanden, das man einfach beim alten bleiben soll. Aber was ist dieser secureboot jetzt?
<CaTaCaS> Und wieso muss dieser bei Linux aus?
<CaTaCaS> Ach ich sehe gerade, das man den Secureboot nur bei UEFI hat, stiimt das? 
<stevieh> k.a. aber ähnlicher Grund, warum UEFI aus muss :-)
<stevieh> das wird so sein.
<CaTaCaS> ok, ich installiere gerade Win7 in der VM und werde dan in der selben VM mal Linux daneben installieren, bevor ich es auf dem neuen rechner versuche :)
<interrobangd> efi muss nicht aus, blödsinn
<stevieh> na dann.
<interrobangd> aber ja, bios und efi sind eigentlich sogar unnötig heute
<stevieh> interrobangd: dann mach du mal weiter. 
<interrobangd> und ja, secure boot gibts nur bei uefi
<CaTaCaS> Jetzt hab ich nur die frage, bei einigen Linux installern kann man die Swap Portition ohne Ruhezustand und mit Ruhezustand erstellen. So wie ich es verstanden habe, wen man es mit macht, wird im Ruhezustand der RAM auf die HDD geschrieben um den Ram nicht mit Strom zu versorgen, stimmt das?
<interrobangd> und auf secure boot kann ich verzichten
<interrobangd> CaTaCaS, ja.
<interrobangd> die swap muss mind. so groß sein wie dein RAM
<interrobangd> idr. +10%
<CaTaCaS> Manjaro erstellt den Swap automatisch 
<interrobangd> ja, jede dist. hilft beim partitionieren und legt eine swap an - die frag ist, wie groß 
<CaTaCaS> Aber im verlchem verhältnis, weiß ich nicht.
<CaTaCaS> Macht es eigendlich Sinn, den RAM im Ruhezustand auf die HDD zu kopieren? Das aufwachen würde doch länger dauern
<stevieh> kommt auf die verbaute RAM Menge an und auch auf die Festplatte, ob SSD oder HDD.
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe eine m2 mit 16GB Ram
<interrobangd> ja natürlich dauert es länger, macht windows auch nicht anders
<stevieh> ich hab noch nie Suspend to Disk aktiviert. Aber das ist geschmacksache.
<interrobangd> richtig, wegen der sicherheit ;)
<Fussel> hrhr, jetzt suche ich doch glatt nach einer fusselentfernung für meine lieblingssteppdecke :>
<interrobangd> mein OS fragt nach Passwort dann
<Fussel> ups, sorry
<CaTaCaS> Ok, aber wen es nicht aktiviert wird, so das der Ram immer mit strom versorgt werden muss, was passiert dan, wen das Gerät so lange im Ruhezustand liegt, das der Akku leer ist, dann sind doch alle Daten im Ram weg
<stevieh> 16GB Ram ist schon reichlich, da musst du mal schauen, wieviel Swap du spendieren kannst. Bei ner SSD ist auch durchaus ne überlegung, swap gar nicht mehr auf ne Partition zu machen.
<stevieh> ja, dann sind alle daten weg.
<CaTaCaS> Nicht alle, aber halt die Daten im Ram
<CaTaCaS> Das mit diesem Ram to HDD im Ruhezustand habe ich auch nur bei dem Manjaro installer gesehen, wie ist es eigendlich standart bei Ubuntu eingerichtet
<stevieh> probier es doch mal? 
<CaTaCaS> Was soll man da probieren, funktionieren wird doch beider gleich. Oder meinst Du das mit dem leeren akku, ob der ram dann leer ist
<CaTaCaS> und die sitzung nicht ganz startet
<stevieh> ein ubuntu einzurichten und schauen, wie das da mit dem Swap geht.
<CaTaCaS> Wie sehe ich den da, wie das gelöst ist.
<interrobangd> wenn du dann grub verwendest.... sicher ihn wenigstens mit einem passwort ab... 
<interrobangd> dauert sonst 3min und jmd ändert dein root pw :P
<stevieh> wie sollte das gehen?
<interrobangd> in dem man an seinem PC sitzt
<interrobangd> für drei min
<stevieh> aha.
<stevieh> bei meinem geht das nicht
<interrobangd> aha
<CaTaCaS> Also dauert es einige Minuten vielleicht bis ram auf die HDD kopiert wird, und in der zeit kann den rechner noch ohne passwort wieder hochfahren, aber was bringt mir das passwort beim grub
<interrobangd> warum nicht?
<stevieh> na, denk mal nach.
<interrobangd> CaTaCaS, benutzt du das erste mal ein PC?
<CaTaCaS> Nein, aber ich verstehe euch nicht ganz
<interrobangd> stevieh, wenn verschlüsselt dann kann ich es immernoch zerstören
<CaTaCaS> Wieso jetzt den grub mit Passwort versehen?
<interrobangd> CaTaCaS, http://www.online-tutorials.net/security/root-rechte-auf-einem-system-per-physikalischem-zugang-erlangen/tutorials-t-69-281.html
<le_bot> Title: Online-tutorials.net - Root-Rechte auf einem System per physikalischem Zugang erlangen (at www.online-tutorials.net)
<stevieh> und das kann man mit einem grub passwort nicht?
<CaTaCaS> Da bringt doch auch ein grub passwort nicht, oder
<CaTaCaS> Also ist das kopieren von ram auf die HDD nicht sicher, weil man auf das System kommen kann
<interrobangd> installiere erstmal windows und danache das linux. nicht andersrum. geht beides mit mbr als auch mit gpt. wobei letzteres das bessere ist
<CaTaCaS> Kann ich auch später den grub bootloader auf einen syslinux bootloader umstellen?
<interrobangd> jaha
<CaTaCaS> ist die gpt oder mbr der neue standart, der ab Windows 8 gekommen ist
<CaTaCaS> Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob es mbr oder gpt war
<interrobangd> alter.. das erste mal am pc?
<interrobangd> googel doch mal :)
<CaTaCaS> Was hat das damit zu tun
<stevieh> was könnte das damit zu tun haben?
<CaTaCaS> gpt ist UEFI :)
<stevieh> ich hab in 10 min jetzt mal ein Ubuntu 19.04 in ner virtualbox installiert um zu schauen, wie das mit swap funktioniert. 
<stevieh> ls -la
<CaTaCaS> es steht auch, das GPT bis zu viel Partitionen haben kann, sprich wenn ich MBR benutze kann ich dur dualboot mit zwei systemen haben drei oder vier gehen nicht
<stevieh> ok, ich bin jetzt wirklich draussen. 
<interrobangd> bei mbr ist die anzahl an primärpartitionen begrenzt und damit auch die anzahl der betriebsysteme..
<interrobangd> aber das ist kein grund auf gpt zu wechseln.. aber egal
<CaTaCaS> Aber wen ich doch z.B viel systeme haben dochte, dan schon, oder geht es auch mit mbr
<interrobangd> vier glaube ich
<CaTaCaS> Vier ist doch schon das größte was gpt kann, dan muss doch mbr weniger können
<interrobangd> blödsinn
<CaTaCaS> Ich bin jetzt so richtig verwirrt
<CaTaCaS> Ich will doch alles verstehen, damit ich die systeme sauber auf meinen neuen rechner bekomme
<CaTaCaS> Ach mbr kan max. 4 und gpt kann mehr als 4 so ist es
<CaTaCaS> Wieso ist es immer in dieser Linux Community so, das man den Menschen einfach nur verwirrt. Man stellt eine frage, zu irgendwas und bekommt dan sachen wie, mach das nich, mach das so und so aber ohne gebnauen erklährung warum. Dan ist man doch erst verwirrt
<koegs> das ist das schöne an linux, es gibt halt 1000 möglichkeiten :)
<interrobangd> Kauf dir doch ein APPLE und stell dich in Gruppe von Menschen die gerne geblendet werden
<interrobangd> alles einfach und schick.
<Frickelpit> CaTaCaS: Weil jeder meint, sein Weg wäre der richtige und es leider allen möglich ist, diese Meinung rauszuposaunen. Meistens sind es aber Erfahrungswerte.
<CaTaCaS> Nene, bloß kein Apple
<CaTaCaS> ok, wieso versucht man dann nicht seine weg zu erklähren, wieso es jetzt so besser ist. Und nicht einfach zu sagen, mach es nicht so, sondern mach es so.
<interrobangd> habe dir schon gesagt was du machen solltest (IMHO)
<Frickelpit> Ehrlich? Weil die meistens es selber nicht wissen, warum, da sie es irgendwann auch mal so gesagt bekommen haben.
<stevieh> wieso versuchst du nicht einfach, erstmal zu lesen und auch was zu probieren, anstatt hier stundenlang im Kreis rum zu fragen?
<interrobangd> du hat nach multiboot gefragt und selbst weiter nach swap und partitionen gefragt.. jetzt bist du verwirrt. 
<interrobangd> stevieh, das würde ich auch gerne wissen
<stevieh> alles was du gefragt hast, kann dir tante google und diverse websites viel besser und ausführlicher erklären, als wir dir hier am besten vorkauen sollen.
<CaTaCaS> Du ja, aber stevieh ist da einer anderen Meinung, aber genau erklären, warum er das so macht und nicht anders, möchte er nicht, warum?
<stevieh> weil ich hier live schreibe und keine wikis ausfülle?
<stevieh> barum
<Frickelpit> Da ist sogar das d beleidigt und dreht sich um :)
<stevieh> birum barum böffelbiel.
<stevieh> und ausser mir weiss maximal Gott was besser.
<CaTaCaS> Wieso ich nicht probiere, weil ich an einem neuen Gerät ungerne einfach mal probiere, ganz einfach
<stevieh> ist dir schon mal ein neues Gerät wegen falscher Software durchgebrannt?
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe in der VM Windows 7 installiert und wenn ich jetzt Ubuntu boote in dem selben system hängt er sich beim booten auf und ich habe einen schwarzen Bildschirm sein einigen Minuten
<CaTaCaS> Nein, aber ich hab keine Lust, alles selber zu Probieren, das dauert dan bei mir meistens Tage und vernüpftig kriege ich dan auch wiederum nicht
<koegs> aber so lernt man am besten und ein neues gerät ist doch geradezu dafür prädestiniert solange das alte noch einwandfrei läuft
<CaTaCaS> Ich wollte es in der VM testen, Wind7 installiert, die iso ausgetauscht auf Ubuntu und im VM Bootmenu Ubuntu gebootet, aber er hängt sich auf. Shwarzes Display seit einigen Minuten
<stevieh> ich probier das mal parallel in ner virtualbox mit win10 und ubuntu 19.04
<CaTaCaS> Mit manjaro habe ich das selbe problem
<CaTaCaS> Schaut euch das Video bei genau 7:00 min an, der Bootloader sieht nicht nach Grub aus :)
<interrobangd> nicht das es mich interessiert... aber was fürn video
<CaTaCaS> Ups, ja der Link fehlt :)
<stevieh> CaTaCaS: es kann sein, dass das mit vms eher schwierig wird. Probier es am Rechner direkt aus.
<CaTaCaS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO0DCK6fSPs
<le_bot> Title: Install Manjaro Linux 18.0 alongside Windows 10 as a dual-boot in VMware - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe es hinbekommen. Hab Win7 mit Ubuntu 18.04 in der VM laufen zuzsammen. Ubuntu installiert aber noch. 
<CaTaCaS> Mit Manjaro habe ich es nicht hin bekommen :(
<CaTaCaS> Ubuntu ist fertig, ich habe jetzt den Grub mit Win7 oder Ubuntu zur auswahl
<CaTaCaS> Da ich in der VM keine Bios optionen habe, bin ich jetzt gespannt, ob es gpt oder mbr ist :)
<CaTaCaS> Man findet auch im netzt nur wie es mit Win10 geht, Win7 ist egal oder wie :)
<stevieh> hier vor allem.
<CaTaCaS> Ich finde nichts, wie man es in Win7 nachgucken kann. Nur bei Win10
<CaTaCaS> Scheint nach mrt auszuschauen, da kein * bei GPT
<CaTaCaS> Ich frage mich jetzt nur, ob es möglich ist, den Grub auf syslinux umzustellen.
<CaTaCaS> Was für einen Bootloader hat er den jetzt im Video bei 7m, sieht nicht nach Grub aus?
<stevieh> wieso willst du syslinux?
<MadPsymon> CaTaCaS: Das müsste ein GRUB sein
<CaTaCaS> Das meinte ich, wieso kann man nicht einfach helfen, anstatt zu sagen ist falsch, mach das. Weil ich syslinux sympatischer finde, ganz einfach man
<stevieh> schatzi. Bleib einfach bei Windows. Da sind die leute viel hilfsbereiter. und netter.
<CaTaCaS> Windows kann mich mal, Windows nur als Plan B, wen die Update Tools für bestimmte Geräte nur auf Windows laufen
<doev> hi. Wenn bei einen NFS-Share nicht sichergestellt ist, dass es immer zur Verfügung steht, wie mounte ich es am besten?
<stevieh> aus dem nautilus evtl.?
<doev> Also das Share ist innerhalb einer VM auf dem Host der es einbinden soll.
<doev> Es gibt ja Probleme, wenn die VM beendet wird, aber das Share noch nicht ungemountet wurde.
<j0k> sollte es dann nicht auch immer verfügbar sein in der Theorie?
<stevieh> du kannst das auch sicher gut scripten...
<doev> nein, sollte nur vorhanden sein, wenn die VM gestartet ist.
<doev> per NFS-Optionen ist da nichts zu machen?
<stevieh> aber ein gemountetes Share jemanden unterm Hintern wegziehen macht man auch nicht.
<doev> hmmm, ja
<j0k> ahso ja klar *kaffee schlürf* bin noch nicht wach
<doev> oder ich trage es nur in die fstab ein und mounte es nur bei bedarf.
<stevieh> klar, wenn das legitim ist. 
<stevieh> kannst ja auch immer mal versuchen zu mounten
<CaTaCaS> So, gan ganze hat funktioniert. Ich habe jetzt nur das Problem, das ich im Grub mehrere einträge habe. z.B memTest usw. Wie kann ich diese aus der liste entfernen?
<CaTaCaS> Und lässt sich die Liste auch in der reihenfolge anpassen?
<j0k> ja und ja
<j0k> !grub
<le_bot> Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Aussehen_-_erweiterte_Konfiguration/#boot-menu
<CaTaCaS> Darf man einfach so die dateien in /etc/grub.d entfernen? Ich dachte man müsste eine datei bearbeiten oder was in der richtung.
<le_bot> Title: Aussehen - erweiterte Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> das ist dort alles erklärt ... direkt die grub.d zu verändern ist nicht empfohlen
<j0k> am bessten erst mal da anfangen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration/
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<CaTaCaS> Wieso nicht, es wird doch empfohlen, die dateien umzubenennen
<j0k> wo auch immer Du das siehst. Eigentlich sollte man besser die /etc/default/grub anpassen
<j0k> wenn Du direkt in der grub.d rummachen willst bin ich raus; das habe ich nie nötig gehabt und nie probiert
<CaTaCaS> ok, aber in der /etc/default/grub gibt es doch fast nichts zum einstellen. 
<j0k> moment, ich schau grad was
<j0k> oh man. Ich find es grad nimmer wie ich das für den Multiboot Testrechner damals gemacht hab. 
<j0k> eventuell hab ich auch einfach den grub customizer benutzt gehabt fällt mir da grad auf
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_Customizer/
<le_bot> Title: GRUB Customizer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> CaTaCaS: 
<CaTaCaS> Ja
<tiax> CaTaCaS: das Problem an der Sache ist dass sich das Menü automatisch aktualisiert, mit neuen Kernelversionen hauptsächlich. Mit eigenen Einstellungen verträgt sich dieser Automatismus nicht immer
<j0k> jenau
<tiax> Wenn Du nur memtest loswerden willst aus der Liste, kannst du einfach das Paket memtest86+ deinstallieren
<CaTaCaS> Den Grub costomizer findet ubuntu 18.04 nicht, scheint nicht in denn repos zu sein
<CaTaCaS> Die Erweiterung für Ubuntu würde ich gerne auch noch kicken möchten
<tiax> Ich fands immer einfacher, die Nachteile eines "unaufgeräumten", automatisch generierten Grub-Menus hinzunehmen statt bei jedem neuen Kernel den selbst im Bootloader eintragen zu müssen
<j0k> wenn man es an der richtigen Stellen konfiguriert überdauert so ne Reihenfolgeänderung durchaus auch neue Kernel
<CaTaCaS> Wieso lassen sich solche sachen eigendlich nicht selber anpassen, ich meine ganz einfach wie ein Hintergrundbild, was nicht nach jedem update wieder geändert wird
<j0k> CaTaCaS: Und wenn Du den Wikiartikel ansiehst siehst Du auch, dass das aus nem PPA stammt
<j0k> das "wieso" ist keine zulässige Supportfrage ;-)
<tiax> CaTaCaS: das Hintergrundbild kannst schon anpassen innerhalb des Automatismus, vgl https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Aussehen_-_einfache_Konfiguration/
<le_bot> Title: Aussehen - einfache Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tiax> der Automatismus mit neuen Kerneln und so geht nur kaputt wenn Du das Menu auf manuelle Bearbeitung umstellst
<j0k> was der Customizer nicht tut
<j0k> hier ist jedenfalls ein Eintrag auf die erste Position gezwungen und mit Zusatztext versehen schon seit Jahren am werkeln ohne, dass irgend ein Kernel Update da was kapput macht oder der neue Kernel nicht gelistet wäre (was bei Fehlbedienung der Grubkonfiguration durchaus schnell mal vor kommt)
<j0k> was genau ist denn eigentlich das Ziel? Reicht vielleicht gar, wenn grub nur ausgeblendet ist (dafür reicht die /etc/default/grub Modifikation, wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
<j0k> dort ist soweit ich weiß auch möglich umzustellen von "immer oberster eintrag booten" auf "zuletzt gebootetes OS booten"
<CaTaCaS> Dann kann ich doch zwischen den beiden Systemen nicht wählen :)
<j0k> wenn Du weist wie Du grub angezeigt bekommst schon. Aber standardmäßig ist es erst mal komplett ausgeblendet
<j0k> und wenn es nur Du nutzt ... was genau ist das Problem daran, auch mal kurz nen Memtest oder nen älteren Kernel auswählen zu können, wenn mal was klemmt?
<CaTaCaS> Ich schau mal, ob ich es mit dem customizer gerade hinbekommen, bin gerade dabei
<CaTaCaS> Customizer läuft 1A. Ich hoffe, das es auch nach den kernel Update so bleibt :)
<j0k> wie gesagt; modifiziertes Grub tut hier seit Jahren mit 4 OSen
<CaTaCaS> Aber mit Grub-customizer angepasst?
<j0k> ja - den hab ich dort sogar noch installiert vorgefunden obwohl das schon ne weile her ist
<j0k> wie geschrieben ... eine bestimmten Eintrag an erste Stelle verschoben und den Text erweitert
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe einfach mit dem Customizer alle Einträge bis auf Ubuntu und Windows gelöscht, läuft ohhne Probleme. Ich wurde das jetzt aber liebend gerne ohne dem Customizer hinbekommen, damit ich keine ppas habe. Die mag ich ungerne
<CaTaCaS> Aber da schaue ich einfach weiter auf der Grub wiki seite. Vielen Dank
<CaTaCaS> Komisch, die Einträge macht er, aber die Hintergrung Farbe ändert er nicht :(
<j0k> das Hintergrundbild hab ich glaub auch über die /etc/default/grub (schon vor dem costomizer) gesetzt gehabt
<j0k> Und das Programm und die PPA Quelle kann man ja theoretisch nach gebrauch auch wieder entfernen ... Wiki -> ppa-purge
<CaTaCaS> Dankeschön, muss los
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-10
<NTQ> Ich hab gestern festgestellt, dass die Tonausgabe meines Smartphones am Laptop ausgegeben wird, wenn ich es per Bluetooth koppel. Das ist ziemlich cool. Leider kann ich aber keinen Ton zurücksenden, also Laptop-Mikro zum Handy. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
<ppq> NTQ, über netzwerk habe ich sowas gefunden: https://superuser.com/questions/605445/how-to-stream-my-gnu-linux-audio-output-to-android-devices-over-wi-fi
<le_bot> Title: How to stream my GNU/Linux audio output to Android devices over WI-FI? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<NTQ> ppq: Klingt auch ziemlich cool. Danke. Ich hatte allerdings gehofft, dass es per Bluetooth funktioniert. In den Klangeinstellungen kann ich als Ausgabe sogar mein Smartphone angeben. Aber dann blockieren alle Player beim Abspielen. vielleicht fehlt da nur noch eine Kleinigkeit.
<ppq> NTQ, jo, gut möglich dass das auch per bluetooth geht, habe ich auf die schnelle nun nicht gefunden
<ppq> muss auch schon wieder weg, frohes schaffen :)
<NTQ> ppq: Danke, dir auch
<ppq> NTQ, https://stackoverflow.com/a/53478940/6756418
<le_bot> Title: How To Modify Android's Bluetooth Stack to Enable A2dp Sink - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-11
<NTQ> Ich mach grad das Upgrade von 18.10 auf 19.04. Da steht jetzt "Systemaktualisierung wird vorbereitet" und ganz unten "Dateien wurden vollständig heruntergeladen". Mehr passiert nicht. 0% CPU, 0% Netzwerk
<NTQ> Ist die GUI-getriebene Aktualisierung kaputt?
<stevieh> neulich ging die bei mir noch. Ganz nomaal.
<stevieh> kannst ja auch über Terminal machen vielleicht ist dann informativer.
<NTQ> ich mach's einfach per Terminal. Hab die GUI abgeschossen. Die hat ja auch kein X
<NTQ> toll, jetzt sagt er apt läuft schon :-D
<NTQ> Ich starte neu und fang von vorne an. Vielleicht hilft das. Ansonsten lock löschen
<NTQ> Im Terminal passiert scheinbar genauso wenig
<NTQ> Die letzte Zeile ist "Informationen zu Paketquellen werden aktualisiert". Und davor hat er nur Zwischenspeicher gelesen und "apt update" ausgeführt oder so
<stevieh> NTQ: zeig mal, an welcher stelle es hängt... im pastebin.
<stevieh> und mal schauen, ob es ein debug flag gibt?
<NTQ> bin dabei, moment
<NTQ> stevieh: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KXztxc5Svv/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das is nich viel... aber ja, ich vermute, da wird irgendein ubuntu server hängen...
<NTQ> Na wenn es nur das ist, wäre das ja vielleicht gut. Schade, dass man nicht so viel sieht. Ich suche mal nach verbose oder so
<NTQ> Da scheint es ja nicht viel zu geben in der Richtung, aber ich hab auch nur in man geschaut.
<NTQ> Mit strace ist es auch schwierig irgendwas zu sehen
<NTQ> dann gibt es wohl heute kein Update für mich
<NTQ> Zock ich halt minecraft :-D Vielleicht klappt's ja morgen
<tomreyn> NTQ: mach mal von nem live-system (usb/cdrom-boot) oder aus dem initramfs / recovery einen (erzwungen) check sämtlicher dateisysteme
<tomreyn> *erzwungenEN
<NTQ> tomreyn: Das wird bei mir bei fast jedem Neustart gemacht.
<NTQ> Und ich weiß auch nicht warum. Ist eigentlich nervig, aber ich starte ja auch nur alle 20-30 Tage mal neu
<tomreyn> und dump2fs bestätigt das für alle dateisysteme?
<tomreyn> *alle ext-dateisysteme
<tomreyn> was für dateisysteme hast du denn da?
<NTQ> tomreyn: Hab drei Festplatten drin. Alle ext4.
<NTQ> Oder was möchtest du genau wissen?
<tomreyn> ich wollte wissen auf welche dateisystemtypen (wie z.b. ext4) deine ubuntu-installation aufbaut.
<NTQ> Ja, wie gesagt, ext4
<tomreyn> festplatten haben ja häufig partitionstabellen, mehrere partitionen, und diese dann minidestens ein dateisystem.
<tomreyn> mach mal ein ppa-purge auf die beiden noch konfigurierten PPAs.
<tomreyn> und dann zeig mal was das hier ausgibt: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - tomreyn/scripts: Some scripts I use or used in the past (at github.com)
<NTQ> ppa-purge klingt ja nichts, was ich gerne möchte
<tomreyn> ich mach auch viele tippfehler, aber das kann ich nicht verstehen.
<NTQ> Erinnert mich aber auch daran, dass ich sources.list.d nochmal aufräumen müsste. Da sind so viele .save und .distUpgrade-Dateien. Das ist wieder total unübersichtlich.
<NTQ> *klingt nach nichts
<tomreyn> du willst ein release upgrade machen, oder?
<NTQ> ja, muss ja zu 19.04
<NTQ> bin noch auf 18.10
<tomreyn> dann willst du schon ppa-purge machen, es sei denn du experimentierst gerne mit nicht unterstützten upgradepfaden.
<tomreyn> (und installierst in der folge gerne mal neu)
<NTQ> okay, das tue ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich installiere nur häufig Software, die im Ubuntu-repository heillos veraltet ist
<tomreyn> wie installierst du die?
<NTQ> Hab da momentan 42 *.list-Dateien drin.
<NTQ> Meist mit add-apt-repository
<tomreyn> also über PPAs?
<NTQ> ja
<NTQ> selten mal was selbst kompiliertes. Dann aber auch nur im Userspace
<tomreyn> dann wird die ausgabe von dem oben verlinkten script vermutlich interessant sein.
<tomreyn> im kernelspace kompilieren wird auch schwierig.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Okay, dann gib mir einen Moment
<NTQ> Ich meinte eher als normaler User installiert in $HOME :-D 
<NTQ> War blöd ausgedrückt
<tomreyn> hab vermutet dass du das eigentlich meintest ;-)
<tomreyn> aber je nachdem dwas da dann alles in deinem PATH rumfleucht kann das durchaus auch schon zu problemen führen
<NTQ> ach, so viel ist da gar nicht. Eine avr8 toolchain, irgendwas mit Gutenprint, was ich wahrscheinlich mal rausnehmen könnte und das war's auch schon
<NTQ> Also soll ich dir mal die Ausgabe von foreign_packages schicken?
<NTQ> Hier: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xHwy95Rtf2/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> NTQ: na da ahst du ja einiges zu tun
<NTQ> tomreyn: Haha :-D
<NTQ> Tsja, also von 18.04 zu 18.10 gab es halt keine Probleme. Das lief einfach durch
<NTQ> Und seitdem kam glaube ich nur noch bitwig dazu
<tomreyn> für die pakete im bereich "No available version in archive" ist keine apt-quelle konfiguriert, die haben also keinen upgradepfad, kriegen seit ihrer installation keine sicherheitsupdates und können nicht oder nur sehr aufwändig auflösbare paketabhängigkeiten definieren. so aufwändig, dass es apt's paketresolver insgesamt kaputt macht (wenn du pech hast).
<tomreyn> für die pakete im bereich "Newer than version in archive" ist eine apt-quelle hinterlegt, aber nicht für diese paketversionen. die installierte version ist also neuer als die die von den konfigurierten apt-quellen bereit gestellt wird. somit gilt auch hier: diese pakete haben derzeit keinen upgradepfad, kriegen seit der installation dieser paketversion keine sicherheitsupdates und können nicht oder nur sehr aufwändig auflös
<tomreyn> bare paketabhängigkeiten definieren.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Ah, gut zu wissen. das heißt da müsste ich die list-Dateien mal anpassen oder allgemein was wegwerfen?
<NTQ> Die "newer that version in archive" ist hauptsächlich Musikkram. 
<tomreyn> ich schlage vor dass du die meisten pakete im bereich "No available version in archive" samt konfigurationen (purge) deinstallierst, und alle pakete unter "Newer than version in archive" auf die in ubuntu verfügbare version downgradest.
<NTQ> Aber nemo und nextcloud und skype sollten eigentlich einen Upgradepfad haben. Naja, dann muss ich mal schauen
<tomreyn> bevor das getan ist würde ich nicht empfehlen ein systemupgrade auch nur ins auge zu fassen.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Downgraden möchte ich ja gerade nicht, weil mir da meistens was fehlt und dann werden aktuelle Musikprojekte nicht mehr ordentlich geladen.
<tomreyn> musst dich schon entscheiden: willst du deine irgendwoher koopierten pakete in höherer version behalten, oder willst du ein funktionierendes upgrade? beides zusammen kann eventuell mit viel glück auch funktionieren, ist ne blöde idee.
<NTQ> ich glaube ich fange damit an /etc/apt/sources.list.d aufzuräumen
<NTQ> Danke schon mal. Das Skript ist auf jeden Fall sehr aufschlussreich
<tomreyn> lol da sind ja noch "xenial", "bionic" und sonsstwas für paketversionen drin... ein schöner bunter potpourri an untereinander inkompatiblen paketen. schööön in die füße geschossen.
<tomreyn> die ausgabe von dem skript bezieht sich auf die aktuell gesetzten paketquellen. dass du da jetzt noch PPAs aktiviert hast wird da nicht weiter berücksichtigt, also die werden nicht ale fremdquellen behandelt. d.h. die pakete die da aufgelistet wurden stammen nicht aus diesen PPAs sondern irgendwoanders her.
<tomreyn> und schlummern in den tiefen deines paketmanagement herum.
<NTQ> Das heißt ich fange damit an xenial und bionic zu deinstalliert? :-D Komisch, dass die überhaupt überlebt haben.
<tomreyn> da muss der administrator dieses systems wohl irgendwie sein system nicht im griff gehabt haben. wer sagtest du noch war das?
<NTQ> ich
<tomreyn> :-P
<NTQ> xD
<NTQ> Jetzt will ich gerade das nextcloud-ppa aktualisieren für cosmic, aber jetzt hängt es bei create_connection in add-apt-repository. Fängt ja gut an...
<nils_2> vielleicht setzt du das system am besten neu auf
<NTQ> nils_2: Das ist ja dann noch mehr Arbeit und am Ende hab ich nichts verstanden.
<tomreyn> aber du startest wenigstens mit einer nicht kaputten basis
<NTQ> Das System läuft jetzt glaube ich schon seit 14.04 ohne Neuinstallation. Das sollte doch wieder klappen. :-D Mich stört das nicht. Aber eine Neuinstallation wird noch nerviger, da bin ich mir sicher.
<tomreyn> der umstand dass das system schon mehrere release-upgrades hinter sich gebracht hat macht es um empfehlenswerter eine neuinstallation durchzuführen, nicht weniger empfehlenswert.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Ja, mag sein. Aber ich behalte meine Einstellungen in /etc gerne. Kann gar nicht genau sagen, was ich da schon alles konfiguriert habe. Und copy/paste ist auch nicht optimal. Im Upgradeprozess ist das komfortabler.
<NTQ> Ich hab zwar / und /home getrennt, aber viel mehr auch nicht.
<tomreyn> die konfigurationen die du da für 14.04 mal gemacht hast sind vermutlich (hoffentlich?) eh nicht mehr aktiv.
<tomreyn> und: dafür gibt's doch backups.
<NTQ> Warum sollten sie das nicht mehr sein?
<tomreyn> weil sich an der software seitdem viel verändert hat.
<NTQ> Na bei manchen Upgrades bekommt man ja die Meldung, ob eine Konfigurationsdatei ersetzt, behalten oder manuell geändert werden soll. Das mache ich dann meist händisch, damit keine Einstellungen von mir überschrieben werden, aber neue Dinge trotzdem übernommen werden.
<stevieh> NTQ: hast du denn die alten "nicht mehr benötigten" Pakete immer behalten oder weggeworfen? 
<stevieh> Aber BTW sollte das nix damit zu tun haben, dass er an der Stelle beim Upgrade hängt...
<NTQ> Weiß jemand grad, wo ich nemo und nemo-compare, -pastebin, -share, usw. herbekomme? Das ppa gilt scheinbar auch nur noch bis 16.04
<NTQ> stevieh: Manche Dinge wurden auch per deb-Datei installiert und funktionieren halt immer noch. Dass manche noch trusty oder bionic sind, hat mich jetzt auch gewundert. Aber wegwerfen tu ich auch nicht sooo häufig. :-D Es ist gar nicht so leicht das festzustellen. Aber das Skript hilft jetzt ja gut.
<stevieh> NTQ: ja, macht ja auch nix. Wenn der kram nicht mehr geht kann man immer noch schauen.
<tomreyn> das hängende upgrade wird eher sowas wie "apt-repository existiert nicht mehr / hat so noch nie existiert", tippfehler in apt-quelle, veralteter eintrag in /etc/hosts, dns-auflösung kaputt, instabiler internetzugang, kaputte glibc aufgrund nicht auflösbarer paketkonflikte sein. oder was völlig anderes. ;-)
<NTQ> Weiß jemand grad, wo ich nemo-compare, -pastebin, -share, usw. herbekomme? Scheinbar gibt es das gar nicht mehr und das ppa ist auch nur noch für 16.04.
<NTQ> /etc/hosts ist korrekt, dns läuft über cloudflare und google, internetzugang ist stabil. Den Rest prüfe ich jetzt ja. Wobei ich bei glibc jetzt nicht weiß, was ich da tun soll.
<stevieh> tomreyn: ist apt da nicht gesprächiger?
<tomreyn> stevieh: wo?
<stevieh> naja, es hängt ja an einer stelle, wo es durchaus erstmal darum geht, paketquellen zu laden, nicht zu checken...
<tomreyn> ich glaub NTQ sagte apt habe keine fehler angezeigt, aber ausgaben hab ich bisher keine zu sehen bekommen.
<tomreyn> frag am besten ihn
<NTQ> Also apt läuft wie geschmiert
<NTQ> Bin grad am purgen, updaten, upgraden, usw.
<stevieh> NTQ: der upgrade hängt aber immer noch an der Stelle?
<stevieh> wie startest du den nochmal?
<NTQ> Hab festgestellt, dass von den zig Dateien in sources.list.d eigentlich nur noch ein paar laufen, alle anderen wurden automatisch auskommentiert vom letzten upgrade
<NTQ> stevieh: Vorhin hab ich einfach sudo do-release-upgrade gemacht
<NTQ> Und davor über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung
<NTQ> also grafisch
<stevieh> do-release-upgrade ist ein python script - falls dir das hilft :-)
<NTQ> stevieh: Ja, weiß ich. ich räume jetzt trotzdem noch ein bisschen weiter auf.
<stevieh> aufräumen ist nie verkehrt. 
<stevieh> ich hab fürs upgrade auf 18.04 zum ersten mal seit Jahren n clean install sogar vom home gemacht, wegen kack gnome3
<NTQ> stevieh: Das hab ich irgendwie hinbekommen. Wobei die versteckten Dateien und Ordner in meinem $HOME auch langsam Überhand nehmen. Wäre cooler, wenn sich alle Anwendungen auch an ~/.config und ~/.cache halten würden.
<stevieh> naja, über die Jahre hinweg halten die sich an irgendwas :-)
<NTQ> Schade, dass ffmulticonverter auch nicht mehr für cosmic existiert. Naja, hab den eh kaum benutzt.
<NTQ> Ich lösche gerade die meisten Pakete, bei denen es keine neuere Version gibt und die keine Abhängigkeit für Programme darstellen, die ich so noch benutzen möchte
<NTQ> Okay, hab jetzt was komisches. das Paket libampache-browser existiert angeblich nicht mehr, aber wenn ich es deinstallieren will, dann will er mir auch gleich noch audacious deinstallieren, was ich natürlich nicht will
<NTQ> achso, moment. audacious ist auch aus einem Fremdpaket installiert worden und ist dadurch neuer. hm
<NTQ> hab ein aktuelles ppa dazu gefunden.
<stevieh> erst upgraden, dann paa
<stevieh> ppa
<NTQ> Ist eigentlich gutenprint noch notwendig heutzutage? Ich drucke zwar nicht viel, aber weiß auch nicht mehr, ob ich das für meinen aktuellen Drucker noch brauche. 
<NTQ> Oder ich werfe es einfach mal raus und schaue dann, wenn es soweit ist
<NTQ> So, hab die Liste jetzt schon gut eingedampft und den Rest lasse ich dann auch mal so
<NTQ> Dann probiere ich das Release Upgrade nochmal
<tomreyn> wenn du die liste hauptsächlich dadurch eingedampt hast dass du PPAs installiert hast dann hast du für's release upgrade nicht viel gewonnen. aber das thema hatten wir ja schon. ;-)
<NTQ> Ich habe hauptsächlich Pakete gelöscht
<NTQ> Die meisten hab ich wahrscheinlich irgendwann mal installiert, weil ich was kompilieren musste.
<NTQ> Ich habe auch jede Menge Dateien in sources.list.d gelöscht und ein paar auf cosmic aktualisiert.
<NTQ> Das Release-Upgrade hängt jetzt allerdings wieder. Sehr merkwürdig.
<NTQ> Muss wohl doch mal in den Python-Code schauen, was da passiert
<tomreyn> das schreibt auch ein log.
<NTQ> wohin?
<tomreyn> vergessen, aber fängt mit /var/ an ;)
<tomreyn> release-upgrade oder so
<tomreyn> sollte sich finden lassen, ist ein separates unterverzeichnis unter /var/
<NTQ> Ja, hab es
<NTQ> Aber da bewegt sich auch nichts
<NTQ> Hab das da gefunden: https://askubuntu.com/a/1140058
<le_bot> Title: upgrade - update-manager stuck when trying to update to ubuntu 18.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Das sehe ich bei strace auch. Dann muss ich da vielleicht irgendwo ipv6 deaktivieren?
<NTQ> So, da bin ich wieder
<j0k> wb
<NTQ> tomreyn: Ubuntu 19.04 läuft ohne Probleme bisher. Upgrade geglückt.
<j0k> gratuliere
<tomreyn> freut mich.
<maredebianum> Ich kann mich nicht auf dem neu installierten U18 Server einloggen, woran kann das liegen? Ich sehe max auth failures und Passwort scheint nicht zu gehen, obwohl ich sogar schon die entsprechende Konfig angepasst habe
<tomreyn> U18? liegen da pornos drauf?
<tomreyn> oder sollte es doch eine versionsangabe sein? dann wäre sie aber ziemlich ungenau. es gibt ja immer zwei releases pro jahr, und die heißen darum auch immer ganz spezifisch.
<maredebianum> nee, das ist ein Ubuntu 18
<tomreyn> sowas gibts nicht
<maredebianum> wie höttest du es denn gerne
<tomreyn> das was     lsb_release -ds    ausgibt z.b.
<tomreyn> oder was in jedem tty steht
<maredebianum> 18.04.02
<tomreyn> fast richtig, ich tippe du meinst Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> die architektur wissen wir jetzt noch nicht, aber die ist vielleicht erst mal nicht so wichtig.
<maredebianum> ja, was kann man daran jetzt missverstehen?
<NTQ> Es hätte auch 18.10 sein können
<maredebianum> OK, auf server eher nicht ;)
<NTQ> Oder ein anderes 18.04.x
<maredebianum> frisch installiert...
<tomreyn> Doch, doch, Ubuntu 18.10 server gibt's ebenso.
<NTQ> Sind da vielleicht ports nicht offen? Was sagt denn ssh -vvv ?
<maredebianum> Ich bin da konservativ auf servern... Jedenfalls meine ich, das vorige LTS lässt direkt einen login zu nach installation von openssh-server
<tomreyn> das mit dem einloggen bizeiht sich auf ssh, vermutlich?  schau mal in die /var/log/auth.log auf dem server (falls du anderweitig dran kommst), da steht dann drin weshalb es nicht klappt.
<maredebianum> Port ist offen, log auf server sagt max auth fail
<NTQ> Dann hast du dich zu oft falsch eingeloggt und bist jetzt gesperrt?
<maredebianum> log auf client sagt passwort, dann pubkey (der ist aber noch nicht drüben)
<tomreyn> lässt der server denn authentifizierung per passwort zu für den benutzer mit dem du dich dort anzumelden versuchst?
<maredebianum> vielleicht nicht, das wäre aber für mich ein neues Verhalten
<tomreyn> es ist ja ein neu installierter server, wie sollte der sich denn nicht neu verhalten?
<k1l> ist aber schon ein user und nicht root?
<tomreyn> und schon endet die unterhaltung.
<maredebianum> AllowUsers username habe ich eingefügt, PasswordAuthentication yes
<maredebianum> ja, ein user
<maredebianum> root hat ja kein passwort, und da gibts noch keine pubkeys ohne Verbindung...
<tomreyn> wurde denn im client nach dem letzten server-neustart und bei ansonsten unveränderten verbindungsparametern ein passwort abgefragt?
<maredebianum> nein, noch nie, deshalb frage ich, ich kann nur direkt am Gerät einloggen, nicht via ssh
<maredebianum> vielleicht fehlt RSAAuthentication?
<tomreyn> hat der client in seiner ~/.ssh/hosts einen eintrag (auch unter verwendung von wildcards), der auf das ssh-verbindungsziel passt?
<tomreyn> äh ~/.ssh/config meinte ich
<tomreyn> oder auch /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<maredebianum> nein, aber ein guter Tipp das mal zu checken.
<tomreyn> ich denke das ist der punkt wo du jetzt mal konfigurationsdateien und vollständige logs posten müsstest. 
<maredebianum> bin gerade dabei, sekunde
<maredebianum> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VJJQQkTyVZ/ ist die clientseite
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pH84ws68qj/ die sshd_config
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g2NWj2RF26/ das diff zum original sshd_config
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> der client schickt zuerst alle ihm bekannten public keys, erreicht damit das maximum der zulässigen authentifizierungsversuche und der server macht dicht.
<maredebianum> Ah, muss ich das explizit abstellen (pubkeys)
<tomreyn> die reihenfolge ändern sollte schon reichen
<tomreyn> ssh -o 'PreferredAuthentications password,publickey'
<maredebianum> wow, da bin ich jetzt halt so nicht drauf gekommen. So tuts, danach via puybkey sollte keine Probleme machen...
<tomreyn> gern. ich bin dann mal wieder am tv.
<maredebianum> Danke dir vielmals!
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-12
<user404_> kurze frage, gibt es noch 32 bit uefi iso?
<drc> nicht wirklich
<drc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#mini_system_in_UEFI_mode ← aber man kann sich da was basteln, wenn du wirklich dringend willst
<le_bot> Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<drc> oder du nimmst einen anderen flavor, zB xubuntu
<drc> die haben noch normale 32 bit desktop isos
<user404_> Es geht darum das ich ein Ubuntu auf ein Tablet installieren wollte
<user404_> ich hab zwar gesehen das es auch die minimale iso gibt, ich glaube das die kein uefi unterstützen? 
<user404_> Ein System aufzubauen ist ja nicht das Problem
<j0k> Tablet? Sind die nicht meist eher ARM?
<user404_> normal schon, nur wenn du eins x86 dann nicht :)
<user404_> mit ein Intel Atom Z3000
<Matze202> Hi, ich habe leider wieder ein Problem mit meinem Dateisystem, so wie es mir den Anschein macht. Die Partition für /var machte mir bereits vor wenigen Wochen probleme, aber so wie bei dem letzten mal bekomme ich es leider nicht behoben. Kommandozeile vom letzten mal war "sudo fsck.etc4 /dev/sdb1" und dieses mal wird als abschließende Zeile der Ausgabe mir folgendes ausgegeben: "e2fsck: Fortsetzung nicht mögli
<Matze202> Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wieso die letzte Ausgabe statt des scanns kommt?
<j0k> ich fürchte Dein Satz ist verstümmelt angekommen. Er endete mit "Fortsetzung nicht mögli"
<j0k> eventuell kennt Dein IRC Client nicht wie lange ein Post sein darf und packt den rest dann automatisch in eine weitere Zeile
<Matze202> j0k: Danke für die Info, dass waren offensichtlich zuviele Zeichen:
<Matze202> "e2fsck: Fortsetzung nicht möglich, wird abgebrochen" aber die Partition ist eingehängt.
<Matze202> (fehlte da noch)
<j0k> ..aber: führst Du den fsck von einem Livesystem aus durch? Kann manchmal hilfreich sein ... so "Schuss ins Blaue" ohne näheres zu wissen
<j0k> fsck macht man am besten an ungemounteten Partitionen
<Matze202> j0k: Also das Kubuntu lägt momentan nicht, sondern schickt mich immer in den Wartungsmodus, wo ich es ausführe.
<Matze202> ok, ich schau mir das mounten nochmal an
<k1l_> Matze202: zum fsck aushängen. am einfachsten geht das von einem live usb aus.
<Matze202> k1l_, j0k:  ach mit Live war das virtuelle System vom anderen Datenträger gemeint, das habe ich mom nicht eingesetzt, werde ich aber mal suchen müssen
<k1l_> virtuelles system?
<k1l_> um was für setup geht es denn hier?
<Matze202> k1l_: virtuelles System meinte ich Ubuntu-Live vom USB-Stick
<Matze202> setup meinst du die zu reparierende Installation? Kubuntu 18.04 (keine Neuinstallation)
<k1l_> Matze202: mit dem live usb system ist es am einfachsten. ansonsten müsstest du die partition eben manuell aushängen im wartungsmodus, das geht aber nicht bei systempartitionen.
<Matze202> k1l_: Ok danke, beim letzten mal funktionierte es zwar, aber ich muss erstmal schaun, was warum mir der Stick nicht im Bios angezeigt wird, dass ich von dem booten kann
<Matze202> hab den richtigen gefunden, nun mal überraschen lasse
<Matze202> Ok, problem behoben, dass Problem war diesmal die Partition der Log-Files
<k1l_> wenn da häufiger solche probleme auftreten, dann ziehst du entweder einfach den strom ab oder die platte gibt den geist auf
<Matze202> k1l_: ja, ich gehe davon aus, dass die Platte den Geist aufgibt, nächste Woche habe ich Zeit den Rechner neu aufzubauen
<Matze202> k1l_, j0k: Danke euch beiden für eure entscheidenden Tips ;) (von Live aus das zu machen) :D
<j0k> Matze202: gerne
<Matze202> k1l_: das einzige was beide male voran ging, war dass der Rechner sich so festgehangen hatte, dass der nur noch durch einen kaltstart (Einschalter lange gedrückt halten) neugestartet werden konnte.
<Matze202> Der Rechner läuft aber bei mir sonst Wochen bis Monate durch ohne Neustart oder auszuschalten
<j0k> vielleicht ist einfach irgendwas an sein Lebensende gekommen? zB. die Festplatte? Wär ein guter Zeitpunkt auch mal die SMART Werte zu sichten
<Matze202> j0k: gibt es irgendwelche gute Analyse-Programme die ihr mir empfehlen könnt? Festplatten und andere Hardware will ich mir am Mittwoch kaufen gehen.
<k1l_> Matze202: smartwerte
<Matze202> k1l_: Danke dir ;)
<Matze202> Ich hoffe, die Platte hält noch bis Mittwoch durch, weil die bereits schon sehr sehr schlechte Werte hat
<j0k> Backup vorhanden?
<Matze202> j0k: ist schon paar Monate alt, aber mach ich heute noch, danke, dass hätte ich sonst die Tage wieder vergessen, aber die wichtigsten Dateien liegen in meiner eigenen Cloud auf dem
<NTQ> Gnome bringt ja schon so ein paar eigene Erweiterungen mit, die dann als als "System Extension" deklariert sind. Aber wieso sind die nie up-to-date? Die meisten davon brauche ich außerdem gar nicht. Kann ich die einfach löschen?
<NTQ> Oder bringt das apt durcheinander?
<stevieh> probiere es halt mal. Kannst sie auch einfach deaktivieren.
<NTQ> stevieh: Deaktiviert hab ich sie ja, aber die Popups, die mir ständig sagen, dass ich sie aktualisieren soll, stören mich. Denn ich kann es ja nicht, da die Extensions nicht in $HOME gespeichert sind. Und laut apt ist alles up-to-date.
<stevieh> probier doch mal sie zu deinstallieren. Ich hab viel als externe extension installiert.
<j0k> werden die Gnome Erweiterungen nicht mit dem Browser verwaltet und nicht per apt?
<j0k> mit ein Grund warum ich Gnome den Rücken wieder gekehrt habe
<stevieh> es geht beides. 
<NTQ> Es gibt normale Extensions, die man per Browser installieren kann. Und es gibt die System Extensions, die wohl einfach mitgeliefert werden und die ich nicht nutze.
<NTQ> Die einen sind ind $HOME installiert, die anderen irgendwo in /usr/ oder so
<NTQ> Es gibt außerdem keine apt-Pakete für einzelnen Extensions
<NTQ> Anscheinen geht es nur händisch, indem man sie in /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions löscht
<NTQ> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/353615/cant-uninstall-gnome-shell-extension
<le_bot> Title: gnome3 - Can't uninstall Gnome Shell Extension - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<k1l_> NTQ: falsch. es gibt apt pakete für extensions
<NTQ> k1l_: Okay, wie finde ich die?
<NTQ> apt-cache search scheint nicht zu helfen
<stevieh> dpkg -l | grep extension | grep gnome
<stevieh> apt search gnome-shell-extension
<k1l_> apt search gnome extension
<k1l_> dann findet man die ganzen gnome-shell-extension* pakete
<NTQ> hm, okay. da sind halt nicht die drin, die ich gerne löschen würde.
<k1l_> welche meinste du denn?
<NTQ> user-theme, screenshot-window-placement, native-window-placement, auto-move-windows
<stevieh> das sind wahrscheinlich snaps
<stevieh> ne
<k1l_> sind das extensions?
<stevieh> wer hat die installiert?
<NTQ> Keine Ahnung wer die installiert hat. Die sind halt da.
<NTQ> Also sind die vermutlich automatisch installiert worden.
<NTQ> Ich lösche sie einfach selbst. Hab jetzt z.B. das Paket gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons gelöscht, womit auch gleichzeitig die Metapakete ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop-minimal und ubuntu-gnome-desktop gelöscht wurden.
<NTQ> Aber für die oben gelisteten scheint es keine Pakete bei apt zu geben
<tomreyn> dpkg -L gnome-shell-extensions | grep -E '^/usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/[^/]*$'
<NTQ> Achso, dann ist das ein ganzes Paket an Erweiterungen.
<tomreyn> in dem paket sind mehrere extensions drin, darüber hinaus gibt es gnome-shell-extension-* pakete, die jeweils einzelene extensions enthalten
<NTQ> Trotzdem blöd, dass die dann nicht aktuell sind bzw. Popups damit rumnerven, dass man aktualisieren soll. Geht halt nicht.
<tomreyn> was diese popups anzeigt wird wohl ne extension sein, wa? dann solltest du mal nen bugreport gegen die aufmachen, dass die keine updates für system extensions reporten soll.
<tomreyn> oder halt entsprechend konfigurieren wenn das konfigurierbar ist
<NTQ> Ich hab keine Extension, die mir extra sowas anzeigt. Ich hab eher die Vermutung, dass das aufpoppt, wenn ich meinen Browser benutze.
<NTQ> Vielleicht diese Gnome Shell-Integration in Firefox
<j0k> ziemlich sicher
<tomreyn> achso die browserintegration hab ich deaktiviert, verwende sttat dessen die extension "extensions update notifier", die man entsprechend konfigurieren kann, damit sie keine updates für system extensions berichtet.
<NTQ> Interessant. Hab in die Einstellungen davon noch nie geschaut. Da kann man das wirklich abstellen. Aber möchte ich nicht. Update-Meldungen sind gut, solange man die Updates auch machen kann :-D
<NTQ> Da ist auch eingestellt, dass nur überprüft wird, wenn sie aktiviert sind. Komisch.
<NTQ> Naja, hab die überflüssigen Extensions jetzt trotzdem gelöscht.
<NTQ> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-04
<Elfo_> ty tom
<marshmello> Wenn ich den Zuschneiderahmen im Dokument-Scanner (Scannsoftware) gelegt habe, wie schneide ich das Bild dann zu?
<stevieh> einfach abspeichern oder doppelklick drauf?
<marshmello> Abspeichern geht, war etwas kontraintuitiv. Danke.
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen ...
<indy73c> ich habe eine Frage zum MySQL server unter Ubuntu, (ubuntu 18.04) ich möchte gerne via workbench auf den MySQL server zugreigen leider akzeptiert der server scheinbar keine verbindungen von außen, habe das schon gegooglet angeblich soll man die bind-adress in die my.cnf eintragen aber wenn ich das mache startet der server nicht mehr habt ihr eine idee ?
<Fuchs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MariaDB/#Remote-Zugriffe-erlauben
<le_bot> Title: MariaDB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> korrekte Werte eintragen, wenn es nicht startet: Fehlermeldungen lesen  
<Fuchs> und wenn nicht sicher: Fehlermeldungen hier rein (bei mehr als 3 Zeilen bitte in einen pastebin) 
<indy73c> mariadb nutze ich aber nicht
<Fuchs> ist das gleiche wie MySQL 
<Fuchs> Du kannst bei Bedarf die genau gleiche Information auch bei MySQL lesen, MariaDB ist ein Fork, weil MySQL nun Oracle gehoert, und Oracle betreffend Lizenzen Idioten sind
<indy73c> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xfCqNJqS9z/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> siehe mal journalctl -xe     und wenn das nichts ausgibt. das Log von MySQL 
<indy73c> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/THVMJwp4sN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<indy73c> wenn ich die bind-adress wieder rausnehme startet der server sofort wieder ...
<indy73c> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Br6DcfbHDZ/ -> die my.cnf
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> [ERROR] Found option without preceding gro  << da muesste man mal die ganze Meldung haben, ich vermute dann mal Syntaxfehler
<Fuchs> uh, ist das die ganze Datei? 
<Fuchs> oder hast Du die gekuerzt? 
<indy73c> ja sollte da mehr drin stehe ... die installation ist aber nur 30 min alt
<indy73c> ne ne
<indy73c> 1 zu 1
<Fuchs> da sollte _deutlich_ mehr drin stehen
<Fuchs> die bind adresse gehoert in die [mysqld]   Sektion, die fehlt schon mal 
<indy73c> hmm....
<Fuchs> hol Dir am besten mal die config neu 
<indy73c> Fuchs: wie mache ich das ?
<Fuchs> indy73c: hast Du andere Konfigurationen an mysql vorgenommen, die Du behalten musst? 
<Fuchs> wenn nein:  sudo apt install --reinstall -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confask,confnew,confmiss" name-des-mysqld-pakets-welchs-Du-installiert-hast 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: schau, ob Du nur die Config aus dem .deb extrahiert bekommst 
<k1l_> "cat /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/50-server.cnf | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Fuchs> oh, packen die die bind Adresse neu da rein? Dann muesst man die Datei anpassen (und die Zeile aus der my.cnf entfernen) 
<k1l_> ach warte, das ist ja die mariadb conf....
<indy73c> cat: /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/50-server.cnf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<indy73c> genau
<Fuchs> !includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/
<Fuchs> !includedir /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/
<Fuchs> entsprechend den Pfad anpassen 
<Fuchs> erstaunt mich, dass die das so aufgedroeselt haben
<Fuchs> aber wenn in einer der Dateien die bind adresse drin ist, dann nimm die Einstellung aus der my.cnf wieder raus und editiere stattdessen diese Datei
<k1l_> "cat /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf | nc termbin.com 9999"
<indy73c> k1l_: da steht nur [mysql] drin
<Fuchs> das ist immerhin der Block, den Du suchst
<indy73c> https://termbin.com/8k6t
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du die bind Adresse mal da reinpacken statt in die my.cnf (in diesen Block, also unterhalb von [mysql]) 
<indy73c> okay mom ..
<Fuchs> aber ich haette behauptet, dass es [mysqld] sein muss vom Block her 
<indy73c> scheint geklapt zu haben ...
<indy73c> ich validira das noch kurz ...
<indy73c> sollte man mal im Wiki anpassen ...
<Fuchs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MariaDB/#Remote-Zugriffe-erlauben  da stimmt es, wenn in MySQL nicht: ist ein Wiki, kannst Du anpassen :) 
<le_bot> Title: MariaDB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> und MySQL verwenden inzwischen halt kaum mehr Leute, weil es die bessere Alternative gibt
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/#MySQL-ueber-das-Netzwerk
<le_bot> Title: MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<indy73c> okay also der service läuft jetzt aber jetzt kann ich mich garnicht mehr verbinden auch nicht mehr über eineen SSH Tunnel ... man ist das aufregend :-)
<indy73c> Kodi untersützt leider nur MySQL
<indy73c> okay auch gelöst ..
<indy73c> jetzt prüfe ich das nochmal ohne ssh
<indy73c> okay ohne SSH klappt es leider trotzdem noch nicht
<indy73c> % ist das der Platzhalter für benutzer das sie sich von jedem Rechner im netzwerk connecten können oder?
<Elfo> moin, wie groß sollte eine swapdatei sein?
<indy73c> früher galt mal das doppelte vom RAM aber meine gelesen zu haben das das heute nicht mehr gemacht wird#
<indy73c> warte
<k1l_> Elfo: so groß du willst.
<indy73c> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap/
<le_bot> Title: Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> doppelte vom ram war als es noch ram im einstelligen MB bereich gab
<Elfo> hat das Nachteile wenn man die zu groß wählt? - Außer dass die Plattenplatz verbraucht?
<k1l_> Elfo: nein
<k1l_> aber swap ist halt eh nur ein sehr langsamer plan B wenn der ram ausgeht. oder halt man macht standby.
<Fuchs> indy73c: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Kodi auch mit MariaDB umgehen kann, MariaDB ist eigentlich kompatibel 
<Fuchs> waere also einen Versuch wert. Aber wenns mit MySQL dann laeuft bei Dir ist auch gut :) 
<indy73c> im Menü bietet er nur MySQL an
<Fuchs> zu Swap: heute braucht man das eigentlich fast nur noch fuer Suspend to Disk  (hat ein paar Vorteile gegenueber Swapfile), aber ist halt Groessenverschwendung
<Fuchs> indy73c: das wird auch mit MariaDB reden
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, MariaDB ist eigentlich 100% kompatibel 
<Fuchs> das war die Idee dahinter
<Fuchs> dass man MySQL 1:1 austauschen kann, wenn man Oracles komische Lizenzpolitik nicht mag 
<indy73c> okay habe ich noch garnicht mit gearbeitet
<Fuchs> bedient sich 1:1 wie MySQL, der Clientbefehl heisst sogar mysql  (und die ganzen dumpkommandos heissen auch gleich) 
<indy73c> ich wundere mich halt nur ... Root via SSH läuft .. normaler benutzer ohne SSH geht nicht
<Fuchs> indy73c: der Zugriff auf die DB? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: hast Du die GRANTs ggf. auf einen Host statt auf % gegeben? 
<indy73c> ne der User hat %
<indy73c> muss man den Port noch öffnen ?
<indy73c> komisch ist nur er fragt nicht mal nach einem Passwort ... kommt gleich die FM ...
<indy73c> oder vieleicht hat das bind-adress nicht gegriffen
<Fuchs> Dienst anschliessend neu gestartet? 
<Fuchs> und wenn da eine Firewall wie ufw laeuft, dann musst Du den Port ggf. noch freigeben
<Fuchs> ob er auf dem Port lauscht siehst Du mit netstat oder ss 
<indy73c> glaube es steht in der falschen config
<tomreyn> mysql- oder mysqlx-protokoll wäre auch noch wichtig, letzterer standardport hat noch ne null hinten dran
<indy73c> okay habs gefunden also: es muss in /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf eingetragen werdehn da stand noch die 127.0.0.1 drin
<k1l_> das ist ja auch die config, die im wiki steht...
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-05
<Elfo> moin, unter 20.04 bringt Strg+Alt+F1 einen nicht mehr auf eine Konsole, sondern startet mit grafischer Oberfläche?
<Elfo> kann man das Verhalten zurück bekommen, dass dort eine normale Konsole startet?
<stevieh> guck mal bei Str-Alt-F3 oder so.
<k1l> seit wayland ist f1 immer der loginmanager
<Elfo> ah jetzt ha danke
<k1l> f2 ist der geladene desktop. f3-f7 sollten ttys sein
<Elfo> ah danke
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-06
<Elfo_> Masterfrage, wenn ich ein google Konto habe - mit Kalender ... Ich mich im FF bei meinem Googlekonto anmelde, kriegt dann Gnome automatisch die Erlaubnis auf mein googlekonto zuzugreifen?
<Elfo_> Ohne dass ich mich unter den Settings anmelde?
<Elfo_> jedenfalls scheint das so bei mir gelaufen zu sein
<Elfo_> Ich sollte vielleicht dazu sagen dass ich von 20.04 rede
<Elfo_> Kommando zurück, das war mein altes Ubuntu was da angemeldet war
<Elfo_> ;)
<marshmello> Wen ich ein PDF öffne, wird in den Formularen auf dem Bildschirm und Ausdruck nichts angezeigt.
<marshmello> (Dokumentbetrachter)
<marshmello> Wenn ich ein Feld anklicke ist jedoch der Text vorhanden.
<k1l> adobe hat da was erfunden, was nur adobe ausfülen kann.
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Master_PDF_Editor/  mit dem soll es gehen
<le_bot> Title: Master PDF Editor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marshmello> k1l, ok.
<ulrich> Wo kann/darf man nach einer Firma suchen, die im OpenSource-Bereich 1. Server-Administration und 2. Programmierung von Datenbank-Frontends anbietet?
<k1l_> ist eher was fürs offtopic #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<doev> moin
<doev> Wie bekomme ich raus, welches Binary konkret nach der Eingabe von 'python' ausgeführt wird? Mit 'whereis' bekomme jede Menge Binaries angezeigt. Das hilft nicht.
<stevieh> im schlimmsten fall immer mit strace
<stevieh> und which python nehmen und den pfad entlang hangeln.
<k1l_> reicht python --version nicht?
<doev> ok, sehe, dass python das auch weiß.
<stevieh> och, sowas billiges :-) damit weisst du das binary ja noch nicht...
<k1l_> jakannst aber schon mal einige andere versionen ausschliessen :)
<doev> strimmt, es ist nur ein link.
<doev> muss ich mich halt durchhangeln.
<doev> Ich versuche python code per wsgi über den Apache2 auszuführen. Dass geht eigentlich ganz einfach, aber ich hänge an der Stelle, dass auch ein bestimmtes Environment benutzt wird.
<doev> Und an der Stelle endet mein Wissen.
<doev> Um Python-Code per Apache2 auszuführen, brauche ich den mod_wsgi. Jetzt ist dort aber beschrieben, dass das mod_wsgi für eine bestimmte Python-Version compiliert wurde und diese zum Environment passen muss. Ist denn sicher gestellt, dass dies bei Ubuntu so ist? Wie kann ich das prüfen?
<stevieh> ist das mod_wsgi nicht als paket installierbar?
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/mod_wsgi/
<le_bot> Title: mod wsgi › Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pgfeller> Hi all :-), I use Ubuntu 19.10 on a Cherry Trail HW with chtrt5645 as audio device. If I try to play a sound I only get stuttering noice from the speakers. Any idea what this could be? Checked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ but could not find anything?
<le_bot> Title: Launchpad Bugs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-07
<NDK590> Moin!
<NDK590> Ich stehe grad auf dem Schlauch :-)
<NDK590> SSLCertificateFile: file '/etc/letsencrypt/live/domain.tld/fullchain.pem' does not exist or is empty
<NDK590> Die Datei ist allerdings vorhanden und kann auch ausgegeben werden.
<Heavy91> Vielleicht fehlende Zugriffsrechte für die Anwendung, die das Zertifikat nutzt?
<Heavy91> Bei mir liegen unter dem "live" Verzeichnis nur symbolische Links. Die eigentlichen Zertifikate liegen unter "archive". Auch hier mal die Rechte prüfen.
<NDK590> Die Anwendung ist Apache2.4 unter Ubuntu 20.04 und das certifikat für mit certbot erstellt.
<NDK590> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1911 May  7 07:36 cert1.pem
<NDK590> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1647 May  7 07:36 chain1.pem
<NDK590> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3558 May  7 07:36 fullchain1.pem
<NDK590> -rw------- 1 root root 1704 May  7 07:36 privkey1.pem
<NDK590> Das sind die recht im verzeichnis /archive/domain.tld/
<Frickelpit> NDK590: fullchain1.pem vs fullchain.pem
<Frickelpit> Wie sieht das denn im live Verzeichnis aus?
<NDK590> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 692 May  7 07:36 README
<NDK590> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  38 May  7 07:36 cert.pem -> ../../archive/domain.tld/cert1.pem
<NDK590> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  39 May  7 07:36 chain.pem -> ../../archive/domain.tld/chain1.pem
<NDK590> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  43 May  7 07:36 fullchain.pem -> ../../archive/domain.tld/fullchain1.pem
<NDK590> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  41 May  7 07:36 privkey.pem -> ../../archive/domain.tld/privkey1.pem
<Frickelpit> Dann schau dir mal die Datei an, ob da was drin steht
<NDK590> Ups. Gleich mal einen für die Pastings auf den Deckel bekommen :)
<NDK590> Also die Datei kann ich ausgeben.
<koegs> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Heavy91> NDK590: Wenn du hier nicht weiter kommst, solltest du mal im Apache den LogLevel erhöhen. Dann findest du vielleicht mehr Hinweise im error.log.
<NDK590> Lustig. Ein Reboot klappt inkl. SSL, aber <apachectl -k restart> spuckt den gleichen fehler aus.
<Heavy91> NDK590: was passiert bei systemctl restart apache2.service ?
<NDK590> ganz normal
<NDK590> kein fehler oä
<Heavy91> Dann hast du vermutlich einen Bug in Ubuntus apache2ctl gefunden. ;-)
<NDK590> Yeah!
<manu1> wo finde ich die XK_Prior und XK_Next keys?
<manu1> dachte das ist pgup und pgdn aber geht nicht
<manu1> oh
<manu1> habs :D
<NDK590> Ich möchte bestimmte Standardeinstellungen für Apache definieren. Zum Beispiel "AddDefaultCharset UTF-8" oder "DefaultLanguage de-DE". Soweit ich verstanden habe erfolgt das dann über die <Directory /> Direktive... Richtig?
<Heavy91> In der Dokumentation zu jeder Apache Direktive steht immer dabei, in welchem Kontext diese Direktive verwendet werden kann.
<Heavy91> Hier: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/de/mod/core.html#adddefaultcharset
<Heavy91> steht: Serverkonfiguration, Virtual Host, Verzeichnis, .htaccess
<le_bot> Title: core - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4 (at httpd.apache.org)
<Heavy91> Also: du brauchst hier kein <Directory> oder sowas, einfach global oder im VirtualHost setzen.
<NDK590> Ich habe unter Global Konfiguration die <ServerSignature Off> und <ServerTokes Prod> in die /etc/apache2/apache2.conf eingetragen. Trotzdem spuckt Apache immer noch die Signatur inkl. Version, Os, Host und Port aus.
<NDK590> Ich sehe grade, dass in der security.conf das gegenteil behauptet wird
<NDK590> Hmm... Also modulare Systeme sind ja ok. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob diese fragmentierung nicht vielleicht ein bisschen zu weit geht.
<dreamon> RPI4, Ubuntu server mit xubuntu-desktop installiert. Nach ca. 10Minuten ohne das man was macht, ist der Desktop nicht mehr bedienbar. Maus bewegt sich. STRG+ALT+F1 in tty1 funktioniert auch. aber Desktop ist nicht mehr bedienbar
<dreamon> Jemand ne Idee.. ich hab energiesparmodus aktiviert.. ich will das der immer läuft. Kein Standby oder Monitor aus kram.
<dreamon> Sonst hab ich nicht viel daran gemacht
<ring0> hast du mal die temperatur überprüft? also laufend bis es stirbt?
<Heavy91> NDK590: kann man sich sicherlich drüber streiten. Ich persönlich finde es okay, dass die Security-relevanten Einstellungen in der security.conf zusammengefasst sind.
<dreamon> ring0, Er hängt sich ja nicht auf.. Läuft weiterhin.. nur der Desktop ist nicht bedienbar.
<dreamon> ring0, Temperatur ist geringfügig über Fingertemperatur .. Läuft ja auch nicht im Hintergrund
<ring0> dennoch, du kannst die temperatur ja mal auslesen. auslesung per finger ist ja nix
<dreamon> Beim Login zeigt er 50.6Grad an
<NDK590> @dreamon Ich hatte mit Ubuntu 20.04 und Gnome-Shell ähnliche probleme.
<dreamon> Hab auch nen Fetten kühlkörper drauf. Außerdem war das Problem bei Raspbian nicht gewesen.
<NDK590> Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass da was mit dem Grafikspeicher nicht passt.
<dreamon> NDK590, Mir kommt es so vor als würde er in Energiesparmodus gehen und dann das Aufwachen nicht schaffen. 
<dreamon> NDK590, Konntest du das PPA mit den fbturbo installieren? hier ging es nicht.. 
<NDK590> Ich habe es noch nicht weiter probiert.
<NDK590> Bei mir kackte der Raspberry mit jeder minute mehr ab und nach ca. 10-15 minuten ging gar nichts mehr.
<NDK590> Unter Raspian gab es hingegen gar keine Probleme.
<NDK590> Werde mich vermutlich am Wochenende noch mal dransetzen
<dreamon> Hmm.. hört sich nicht gut an. Aber bei Ubuntu ist die neueste mpv dabei 0.34 hab 2Tage gekämpft unter Raspbian zu compilieren.. lief aber nicht. Habs aufgegeben
<Elfo_> moin, locate ist nicht mehr standardmäßig installiert in 20.04?
<Elfo_> heißt das, dass auch der Index nicht mehr erstellt ird?
<ring0> dreamon, kühlkörper klingt erstmal gut und 50° sind kein problem
<ring0> dreamon, kannst ja mal das journalctl -f in einem TTY mitlaufen lassen. da sollte sich etwas finden lassen beim event
<dreamon> ring0, Console tty1 läuft ohne Probleme.. 
<NDK590> Wobei der "offizielle" kühlkörper für den 4er unterdimensioniert ist. Wenn da ein Desktop drauf läuft würde ich einen Lüfter dazu basteln.
<dreamon> ring0, Da steht sehr wenig.. von 12:10.. Aber nichts aktuelles. 
<ring0> dreamon, es geht um den moment, indem dein bildschirm schwarz wird
<ring0> lass es einfach mal laufen bis es wieder passiert und dann wechsle auf das TTY mit dem journal
<dreamon> ring0, Er wird nicht schwarz, sondern Bild ist da.. kann auch Maus bewegen.. nur kann ich nichts mehr anklicken.
<ring0> ist ja egal, das event halt ab dem es los geht :)
<dreamon> ring0, Ok, reboot.. melde mich
<dreamon> Ich müsste mal damit mehr spielen, glaube nicht das es während des betriebes Passiert.. sondern nur wenn ich nichts am Gerät mache
<dreamon> Darum die Vermutung mit dem Energiesparen
<dreamon> ring0, ich sehe keine Fehlermeldungen. nichts relevantes.
<NDK590> Weiter mit Apache :-)
<NDK590> Meine Idee Userfolder per WebDAV verfügbar zu machen.
<NDK590> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xGm5FJJgQr/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NDK590> Kann ich das so machen, oder ist das selbstmord?
<dreamon> Was kann es sein, wenn SSH Verbindung immer wieder laggen.. dauert dann 5-20Sekunden dann geht es weiter. Hängt alles am Lan
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-08
<NDK590> Moin! Moin!
<linuxr> Hi all, so I successfully installed ubuntu 20.04 on my raspberry pi 4 (64 bit), but I can't get either bluetooth nor 3.5mm audio out to work...help, anyone?
<groudon_> linuxr, auf Deutsch bitte
<linuxr> hat sich erledigt, danke. Bluetooth funktioniert seit dem letzten reboot wie es sollte.
<groudon_> linuxr, :)
<jahnem> hi, habe nach abgabe des kommandos "sudo do-release-upgrade" nachdem man mit [enter] den upgrade bestätigen soll (was ich nicht tat), das system neugestartet weil es seit über vier wochen im hibernate-modus war
<jahnem> nun wird bei abgabe des gleichen kommandos kein systemupgrade vollzogen, vmtl weil die paketquellen schon auf focal gesetzt wurden, soll ich nun mit "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" den upgrade-prozess erzwingen?
<Frickelpit> Das wäre unklug
<k1l> was sagt denn "lsb_release -sd"?
<jahnem> 19.10
<Frickelpit> Wenn bisher nur die Paketquellen geändert wurden, kann man dies einfach wieder korrigieren
<jahnem> ich schau mal was in der sources drin steht
<k1l> jetzt bitte mal "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> und die url, die nach paar sekunden kommt hier wieder zeigen
<jahnem> sehr schön, es wurde die ehemalige source.list als sources.list.save hinterlegt
<jahnem> k1l: momentchen
<jahnem> k1l: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1145694
<Frickelpit> disco war aber nicht 19.10
<k1l> ja da stimmt ne menge nicht.
<k1l> ist das jetzt die source.list oder die .save?
<Heavy91> Disco ist 19.04. Du kannst nicht von 19.04 auf 20.04 updaten. Jedenfalls ist das kein offiziell unterstützer Upgrade-Pfad.
<Heavy91> Offiziell ist nur erst von 19.04 nach 19.10 und dann nach 20.04 unterstützt.
<jahnem> Heavy91: installiert wurde ursprünglich 19.04 und von dort aus ein update auf 19.10 vorgenommen
<jahnem> k1l: das ist die sources.list
<Heavy91> und das ist vollständig durchgelaufen?
<jahnem> Heavy91: ja, schon sehr lange her aber ja
<Heavy91> ok. Dann kannst du auf 20.04 updaten.
<Heavy91> Bei mir hatte "do-release-upgrade" auch nicht funkioniert. Habe es stattdessen "zu Fuss" mit "apt update", "apt upgrade" und "apt full-upgrade" gemacht.
<k1l> Heavy91: der debian weg ist schon lange nicht mehr trendy. gerade auch wegen der fremdquellen
<jahnem> k1l: das ist die sources.list.save > https://paste.debian.net/plain/1145698
<k1l> jahnem: du musst jetzt bei der sources.list die focal durch eoan ersetzen. 
<Frickelpit> Ich würd ja eine komplett neue sources.list aus dem WIki nehmen als Grundlage
<Frickelpit> für eoan, dann ein apt update und schauen, ob und wie viele Pakete aktualisiert werden können
<Frickelpit> Wenn da alles tutti ist, kann man sich Gedanken über focal machen
<jahnem> k1l: kann ich nicht einfach "mv sources.list.save sources.list" machen?
<k1l> jahnem: was steht denn da drin? "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.save |nc termbin.com 9999"
<jahnem> k1l: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1145698
<k1l> ja, brauchst aber sudo rechte fürs mv dann
<tomreyn> einfach nur zurückschieben, ja
<jahnem> was ich mich allerdings dann frage ist, was die "sources.list.distUpgrade" da zu suchen hat, inhalt siehe hier: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1145699
<jahnem> überbleibsel der installation von 19.04 auf 19.10?
<tomreyn> $ cd /tmp; wget -q https://paste.debian.net/plain/1145698 https://paste.debian.net/plain/1145699; diff -s 1145698 1145699
<tomreyn> Files 1145698 and 1145699 are identical
<jahnem> tomreyn: sind also identisch, schätze mal es muss dann ein überbleibsel des upgrades von 19.04 auf 19.10 sein
<tomreyn> das änderungsdatum (stat) sollte auf die herkunft schließen lassen. ich denke die .distUpgrade wurde von dem (während des von dir eingeleiteten reboots laufenden) do-release-upgrade erzeugt.
<jahnem> tomreyn: gute idee, wurde heute erst erstellt
<jahnem> tomreyn: denke ich bin jetzt wieder auf dem stand vor dem angestoßenem upgrade
<jahnem> danke für die hilfe tomreyn Frickelpit k1l 
<tomreyn> ich würde vor do-release-upgrade grundsätzlich dazu raten apt-forktracer zu installieren und durchlaufen zu lassen und PPAs sowie von dort installierte pakete und vor allem (von dnene in ubuntu abweichende) paketversionen zu deinstallieren.
<tomreyn> *denen
<jahnem> tomreyn: denke das einzige externe PPA ist das für avidemux
<tomreyn> mag sein, aber oft hatte man noch andere PPAs drauf vorher die man irgendwann wieder entfernt hat, aber dann nicht die darüber installierten und upgragradeten pakete.
<jahnem> tomreyn: ok, wird gemacht
<jahnem> danke nochmals! :)
<tomreyn> PPA(-konfiguration) entfernen != von dort installierte pakete (und paketversionen) deinstallieren, das vergessen leider viele, oder, wahrscheinlicher, weil die ubuntu-dokus auch nirgends darauf hinweisen leider, wissen es gar nicht.
<tomreyn> und danngeht do-release-upgrade wegen nicht auflösbarer abhängigkeiten in die hose
<Jahnem> kleines problemchen...
<Jahnem> hab jetzt das upgrade auf 20.04 vollzogen und mir nach der frage ob die alten pakete entfernt werden sollen (nicht unterstützte) diese über "d" für detail anzeigen lassen, und danach versehenntlich per ctrl+c geschlossen
<Jahnem> was kann ich nun tun 
<Jahnem> das war der punkt "Veraltete Pakete entfernen? 
<Heavy91> Jahnem: hast du die Liste der veralteten Pakete gespeichert? Wenn ja, würde ich sie von Hand einzeln durchgehen und bei Bedarf mit "apt remove" entfernen.
<Jahnem> leider nein
<Heavy91> wie ist denn aktuell der Stand? Hast du ein lauffähiges 20.04 System? Schon in den neuen Kernel gebootet?
<Jahnem> Heavy91: nein wollte nicht neustarten wenn da noch altlasten im system herumlungern
<Heavy91> um die Altlasten wie z.B. den veralteten Kernel loszuwerden, wirst du neustarten müssen.
<Jahnem> ist bekannt welches kommando dort im hintergrund die veralteten pakete entfernt? dann würde ich dieses manuell ausführen und danach ein reboot
<Heavy91> do-release-upgrade ist ein python Skript. Kann man nachlesen, was das macht.
<tomreyn> Jahnem: soweit ich mich erinnere macht das zwei dinge, einerseits ein einfaches "apt-get --purge autoremove" und andererseits geht es eine fixe liste von paketen durch die es removed (oder purged?)
<tomreyn> Jahnem: do-release-upgrade schriebt übrigens logfiles nach /var/log/  - da solltest du zumindest die bisherigen ausgaben auch nachvollziehen können
<Jahnem> tomreyn: danke schau ich mir an
<tomreyn> ich glaub das ist in /var/log/release-upgrade oder /var/log/upgrade oder so
<Heavy91> Jahnem: was du auf jeden Fall selber machen kannst: mit "aptitude search ~o" eine Liste der obsoleten Pakete anzeigen, d.h. Pakete, die es in den aktuell konfigurierten Installationsquellen nicht mehr gibt. Die kannst du löschen, falls du sie nicht mehr brauchst. Mit "aptitude why <Paketname>" kannst du herausfinden, warum ein bestimmtes Paket installiert wurde.
<tomreyn> außerdem kannst du dir mit aptitude die liste der als durch apt als gehalten markierten pakete zerschießen.
<Jahnem> tomreyn: habe mir jetzt einige der logs unter dist-upgrade angesehen, könnte dies die richtige sein (main.log): http://paste.debian.net/plainh/fc1b9e9b
<NDK590> Ich will beim booten des RP4 automatisch die angeschlossene USB SSD mounten.
<NDK590> meine fstab sieht aber anders aus als in den Tutorials
<NDK590> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BdnmTf7gNz/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Heavy91> tomreyn: "aptitude why" und "aptitude search" zeigen nur Informationen an, ändern nichts am System und zerschießen auch keine Listen. Zum installieren/deinstallieren verwendet man apt.
<tomreyn> Jahnem: ja, das könnte passen von der paketliste her
<Jahnem> das passt auch vom zeitstempel her
<NDK590> /dev/sda1: LABEL="SanDisk" UUID="e168a3d2-f641-4564-af55-e80475d7e2c2" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="a94e9b6c-00b3-4d3b-a712-7c0574200c01"
<NDK590> Müsste das dann so in die fstab? >> LABEL=SanDisk /media/ssd ext4 defaults 0 2
<Jahnem> tomreyn: sollte also mit einem "sudo apt remove [paketliste]" oder mit einem "sudo apt purge [paketliste]" getan sein, nur welches von beiden?
<Heavy91> NDK590: es ist möglich, aber nicht üblich, LABEL und UUID zusammen zu verwenden.
<Heavy91> Wenn du nur das Label verwendest, solltest du darauf achten, dass es eindeutig ist. "SanDisk" heißen wahrscheinlich viele Datenträger, evtl. besser umbenennen.
<NDK590> Gibt nur die Eine :)
<tomreyn> Jahnem: purge löscht zusätzlich die konfigurationen und (bei der paketinstallation durch konfigurationsskripte erzeugten) dateien dieser pakete
<NDK590> Das heißt ich könnte theoretisch auch nur die UUID nutzen.
<Jahnem> tomreyn: was würdest du anraten?
<tomreyn> Jahnem: vermutlich willst du also purge, es sei denn du möchtest die alten konfigurationsdateien noch aufheben. bei datenbanken ist allerdings vorsicht geboten, da könnte purge auch die daten wegwerfen - dpkg fragt da aber üblicherweise vorher nochmal nach.
<tomreyn> aber da wir ja eh alle backups haben - nimm einfach purge ;)
<Jahnem> tomreyn: backup ja die guten backups ;(
<Jahnem> tomreyn: da ich nicht weiß ob hiernach noch ein "update-grub" erfolgen würde, könnte dies nicht schaden oder?
<tomreyn> da hätte ich wohl schneller antworten sollen
<tomreyn> Heavy91: ja da hast du vermutlich recht (ich kann mich schlichtweg nicht erinnern was diese aptitude-befehle genau machen), ich nutz aptitude generell nicht mehr wegen des oben beschriebenen und anderer probleme, schon bevor es nach universe gewandert ist, und würde halt generell davon abraten es zu nutzen, und tunlichst verhindern wollen gegenüber anderen den eindruck zu erwecken dass es empfehlenswert ist.
<tomreyn> Heavy91: ich will aber auch nicht unterstellen dass du aptitude an sich promotet hättest, hast ja genau gesagt welche befehle man verwenden könnte. sorry, wenn das so rüber kam.
<Heavy91> tomreyn: aptitude hat sehr gute Suchfunktionen, man kann wesentlich gezielter nach etwas suchen als mit apt.
<tomreyn> ich hab das früher auch verwendet, glaube aber nicht mehr so sehr an dessen magie. ;)
<tomreyn> und apt hat sich ja seitdem auch etwas weiter entwickelt, kann inzwischen dinge die früher nur aptitude konnte
<Heavy91> tomreyn: aptitude hatte früher mal den besseren Konflikt-Auflösungs Algorithmus. Aber da gibt es kaum noch Unterschiede.
<tomreyn> yo
<Heavy91> tomreyn: und "promoten" möchte ich gar nichts. Es war nur so, dass Jahnem nicht weiter kam und seine Nachticht von 13:30 lange unbeantwortet blieb. Deswegen der Tipp, sich mal mit den Suchbefehlen einen Überblick zu verschaffen.
<tomreyn> Heavy91: genau, wie gesagt, ich wollte dir nicht vorwerfen dass du das getan höättest. ;)
<Heavy91> tomreyn: ja, alles okay. ;-) also für's Protokoll: apt für Installation/Deinstallation verwenden und aptitude nur ggf. für ergänzende Suche/Anzeige.
<tomreyn> solange aptitude dann keine apt-/dpkg-einstellungen verändert ist das bestimmt safe, ja. (den teil kann ich nur nicht beurteilen.)
<tomreyn> Heavy91: guck mal hier z.b. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1447460
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1447460 “aptitude search does reset automatic marked packag...” : Bugs : aptitude package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> da macht 'aptitude search' leider mehr als nur infos anzuzeigen.
<marshmello> Kann ich ein encryptet Harddrive mit einer neuen Unbuntuversion belegen und neu verschlüsseln?
<dreamon> Gibt es eine bash Befehl(z.B.) um ein Programm wenn es denn geschlossen wird, das es automatisch neu gestartet wird?
<marshmello> Booten ab USB scheint nicht möglich, wenn die Platte verschlüsselt ist.
<tomreyn> marshmello: wie verschlüsselt? die gängigsten verfahren waren bishland dmcrypt-LUKS (block device verschlüsselungsebene) und ecryptsfs (dateisystemverschlüsselungsebene)
<tomreyn> *bislang :)
<Heavy91> tomreyn: das ist ein Bug und gehört gefixt (falls das nicht längst geschehen ist, die Meldung ist von 2015 und bisher hat niemand angeklickt, dass ihn der Bug auch betrifft).
<tomreyn> Heavy91: ja, das ist traurig. und ja, der bug besteht fort, wurde in anderer form auch hier aufgenommen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/75332 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1817350  da aptitude jetzt in universe ist gibt's da quasi nur noch bugfixes per debian-syncs.
<le_bot> Title: Bug #75332 “aptitude has private package holds, should use dpkg” : Bugs : aptitude package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> also da geht's teilweise um holds, nicht um als manuell installiert, und die aptitude-befehle waren andere. aber es sind denke ich symptome des gleich gelagerten problems, dass aptitude beim starten sich mit inzwischen nicht mehr anwendbaren annahmen die welt erst mal schön macht beim starten.
<marshmello> tomreyn, das Ubuntu, welches installiert ist, hat eine Verschlüsselung direkt bei der Install angeboten. Es ist diese Verschlüsslung.
<tomreyn> ich hab das confirm mal nachgeholt. ;)
<tomreyn> marshmello: hmm, dann tippe ich auf dmcrypt-luks, wobei der installer früher auch ecryptfs anbot (fpr verschlüsseltes home-verzeichnis)
<tomreyn> *für
<Heavy91> tomreyn: Nein, das sind verschiedene Themen. Dass "aptitude hold" eine eigene Datenbank pflegt, ist Absicht und historisch gewachsen. dkpg und apt-get konnten das damals noch nicht. Das war bekannt und gewollt, wurde aber 2018 geändert, nachdem dpkg die entsprechenden Funktionen längst bekommen hat. Vgl. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=137771
<tomreyn> marshmello: "encryptet hardddrive" klingt aber auch eher nach 'vollverschlüsselung', also dmcrypt-luks. das beste wäre aber du berichtest genauer wo du stekcne bleibst.
<le_bot> Title: #137771 - aptitude: holds should take effect in /var/lib/dpkg/status as well - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<tomreyn> Heavy91: hast recht, man sollte die beiden punkte separat behandeln. an der quintessenz ändert sich allertdings nichts daran, denke ich: aptitude zu verwenden kann schädlich sein.
<tomreyn> marshmello: kannst du genauer beschrieben was du mit "Booten ab USB scheint nicht möglich, wenn die Platte verschlüsselt ist" meinst? was genau hast du von usb gebootet, oder versucht zu booten?
<tomreyn> und wie schlug es fehl?
<marshmello> tomreyn, ich habe die LTS 20.04 auf einen USB-Stick kopiert.
<marshmello> Wenn ich den Laptop aufstarte erhalte ich einen Selector mit Ubuntu. Wenn ich das anwähle kommt eine Abfrage des Encryptet-passworts.
<marshmello> Dieses habe ich wohl verlegt.
<tomreyn> marshmello: du meinst du hast die LTS 20.04 Desktop Installer/Live ISO-Datei heruntergeladen? Und dann wie auf einen USB-Stick geschrieben?
<marshmello> Macht aber nix. Wenn ich die neue aufsetzen kann.
<marshmello> tomreyn, kopiert, ja.
<marshmello> Vom Downloads Ordner auf den Stick.
<tomreyn> "kopiert" klingt als ob du die datei auf ein bestehendes dateisystem auf dem usb-stick geschrieben hast. das würde dann nicht funktionieren
<tomreyn> wenn du allerdings in einem terminal mit "cp" die iso-datei direkct auf das blockgerät (das der usb-stick ist) geschrieben hast, dann sollte er jetzt bootbar sein.
<tomreyn> mit dem startmedienersteller (usb-creator-gtk) kannst du auch auch dem grafischen desktop eine iso-datei so auf einen usb-stick bringen dass er bootbar wird.
<tomreyn> dabei werden alle bisher auf dem usb.stick gespeicherten daten gelöscht.
<tomreyn> marshmello: ^
<marshmello> tomreyn, ich versuche das mal kurz.
<marshmello> dauert ein bisschen.
<marshmello> tomreyn, das Resultat ist dasselbe, GRUB erscheint beim Aufstarten.
<tomreyn> marshmello: und was sagt grub so?
<marshmello> tomreyn, Der erste Eintrag ist Ubuntu, wenn man den auswählt kommt die Please unlock Meldung der Encryption.
<marshmello> Die zwei Anderen sind: "Erweiterte Optionen für Ubuntu und System Setup
<marshmello> "
<tomreyn> marshmello: hmm das klingt als ob das system nicht vom usb-stick gebootet hat
<tomreyn> sondern von der festplatte
<marshmello> Mit dem letzten Eintrag gelange ich ins Boot menu.
<tomreyn> ins "bios"-setup, was ein uefi ist, ja
<tomreyn> du musst die mainboard-firmware dazu bewegen vom usb-stick zu booten um den installer von dort starten zu können - das scheint hier nicht geklappt zu haben.
<tomreyn> das was ich hier mit "mainboard-firmware" umschreibe wird häufig auch "BIOS" genannt.
<marshmello> tomreyn, es sieht aus wie das BIOS.
<marshmello> Welchen Eintrag müsste ich das wohl umstellen, falls das mit dem letzten Eintrag geht?
<NDK590> Also ich hab es jetzt mit "/dev/sda1   /media/ssd  ext4  defaults  0 0" versucht
<NDK590> klappt nicht
<NDK590> mit Label=SanDisk und mit UUID funktioniert es auch nicht
<tomreyn> marshmello: die mainboard-firmware ist leider je nach mainboard unterschiedlich, deswegen kann ich nicht einschätzen wie es bei dir aussieht und was genau du dort umstellen musst. generally müsstest du es schaffen mit einem boot order override (dafür gibt es in der regel eine F-Taste die man beim POST drücken muss) die firmware anzuweisen dass sie ausnahmsweise nicht von festplatte sondern vom usb-stick booten soll.
<k1l_> NDK590: geht das moounten damit per hand?
<k1l_> NDK590: externe festplatten können teilweise langsamer andrehen und sind dann noch nicht fertig wenn da system bootet. guck mal ins log was für probleme da auftreten
<tomreyn> "sandisk" + "/media/ssd" lassen mich annehmen dass da nichts andreht
<marshmello> tomreyn, leider kann ich hier keine Fotos posten.
<tomreyn> marshmello: du kannst sie aber sicherlich zu z.b. imgur.com hochladen und dann hier die url des geposteten fotos rein schreiben
<marshmello> tomreyn, ich hab's wohl sogar geschafft. Fn + F12 beim Lenovo Notebook.
<marshmello> tomreyn, "checking disk"..
<NDK590> da dreht nichts an
<tomreyn> aha, es ist also ein lenovo notebook
<NDK590> ist ne ssd
<tomreyn> NDK590: sag nochmal: was hast du in die fstab geschrieben?
<tomreyn> das?   LABEL=SanDisk /media/ssd ext4 defaults 0 2
<NDK590> ne
<marshmello> tomreyn, legacy, dead keys or sun dead keys beim tastaturlayout?
<NDK590> /dev/sda1   /media/ssd   ext4   defaults   0 0
<NDK590> alternativ
<NDK590> Label=SanDisk   /media/ssd   ext4   defaults   0 0
<NDK590> und
<tomreyn> marshmello: ich mag dead keys, damit man z.b. á schreiben kann.
<NDK590> UUID=e168a3d2-f641-4564-af55-e80475d7e2c2   /media/ssd    ext4    defaults    0 0
<tomreyn> ja ich würd das mit der uuid machen, NDK590 
<tomreyn> und ich würde fstab nicht nach /media mounten lassen
<tomreyn> in /media sind üblicherweise user mounts drin, die von gio / udisk2 bedient werden
<NDK590> ok
<tomreyn> eher /mnt/irgendwas oder wo auch immer.
<tomreyn> oder du machst halt nen usermount via gio / udisk2 draus
<NDK590> wenn ich es manuel mache über "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /media/ssd"
<tomreyn> dann brauchst du dich auch nicht um fstab kümmern, muss es aber immer im dateimanager anklicken
<NDK590> wird sie korrekt eingebunden
<tomreyn> hmm okay das hatte ich jetzt noch nicht gesehen
<NDK590> Da es sich um einen RaspberryPi handelt der als Web/file/quake/müll server handelt würde ich das schon gerne automatisch beim booten machen.
<tomreyn> aber auch mit "mount" würde ich nicht nach /media mounten, aber gut, ist ne kleinigkeit.
<tomreyn> hast du malins log geschaut warum der mount beim booten fehlschlägt?
<tomreyn> und die UUID nochmal gegengeprüft per     blkid -t UUID=e168a3d2-f641-4564-af55-e80475d7e2c2    ?
<marshmello> tomreyn, die brauche ich dann wohl nicht. Ist legacy normal?
<tomreyn> marshmello: ich hab keine ahnung was das ist.
<tomreyn> marshmello: du kannst das tastatur-layeout aber auch nach der installation noch anpassen, das ist jetzt nicht das allerkritischste thema bei der installation. ;)
<NDK590> @tomreyn Output ist: /dev/sda1: LABEL="SanDisk" UUID="e168a3d2-f641-4564-af55-e80475d7e2c2" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="a94e9b6c-00b3-4d3b-a712-7c0574200c01"
<tomreyn> marshmello: wobei es natürlich schon das 'aufschließen' des cryptocontainers verhindern könnte.
<tomreyn> NDK590: das ist die gleiche UUID
<tomreyn> wenn die zeile in fstab so also nicht klappt dann gilt vorher gesagtes: guck in die logs.
<k1l> NDK590: was sagt denn das syslog nun zum booten und mounten?
<marshmello> tomreyn, was ist secure boot (für die Installation von Drittanbietertreibern benötigt)?
<marshmello> Wozu ist dieses Passwort gut?
<NDK590> Sorry. Ich musste eben einen Kunden verarzten.
<tomreyn> marshmello: uefi "secure boot" ist ein (in der regel optionaler) sicherheitsmechanismus der von deiner mainboard-firmware bereitgestellt wird, und der dafrü verwendet werden kann dass nur bootloader (grub), kernel (linux-image) und kerneltreiber (z.b. nvidia) geladen werden können die mit einer dieser mainboard-firmware bekannten zertifizierungsstelle signiert wurden.
<tomreyn> marshmello: nun ist in deiner firmware offenbar die "secure boot"-einstellung aktiviert, und der ubuntu-installer hat festgestellt dass dem so ist. damit an sich nicht von vertrauenswürdigen stellen signierte (proprietäre/drittanbieter-) treiber wie z.b. "nvidia" geladen werden können muss der ubuntu-installer jetzt der firmware beibringen dass auch diesen vertraut werden soll.
<NDK590> Ich vermute das hier https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DnPkBBWjv2/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> marshmello: damit das möglich ist muss der ubuntu-installer der firmware ein mitteilen dass sie einem weiteren zertifikat vertrauen soll, nämlich einem das der installer eben erzeugt (und damit die drittanbietertreiber signiert hat). um dieses zu installieren musst du einmal ein passwort festlegen was in deiner mainboard-firmware gespeichert wird und in zukunft immer dann von der mainboard-firmware abgefragt wird wenn du änderungen an ue
<tomreyn> fi secure boot vornehmen willst.
<tomreyn> dieses passwort nicht sicher abzuspeichern ist eine gute möglichkeit um das mainboard wertlos zu machen
<tomreyn> (falls du es mal vergisst)
<tomreyn> vielen ist der mögliche sicherheitsgewinn durch uefi secure boot nicht wichtig und sie entscheiden sich deshalb dafür diese funktion zu deaktivieren bevor sie die installtion starten
<tomreyn> andere verwenden keine drittanbietertreiber und treffen deshalb auch nicht auf dieses problem.
<tomreyn> marshmello: soweit zu der aufgrun der komplexität der funktion leider notwendigen wall of text ;)
<marshmello> tomreyn, also hätte ich dann 3 Passwörter: Das PW für die Verschlüsselung, das für Ubuntu und das für Secure Boot? Mühsam.
<tomreyn> Wenn das schon mühsam ist dann würde ich empfehlen secure boot auszuschalten
<marshmello> tomreyn, dann muss ich die Installation aber abbrechen. :)
<tomreyn> das ist natürlich auch ganz, ganz, schlimm
<tomreyn> (kommt die ironie durch? :-) )
<marshmello> tomreyn, ein bisschen. ;)
<tomreyn> gut, dann kann ich ja mal kochen gehen. ;)
<NDK590> Also in der Syslog sehe ich nicht woran es liegen könnte
<marshmello> tomreyn, en guete.
<NDK590> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jWChXrxxpQ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NDK590> Ich checks nicht
<k1l> was für ne kiste ist das?
<NDK590> raspberrypi4
<k1l> ist das ein usb to sata adapter?
<NDK590> Ja
<k1l> bingo
<NDK590> tell me more!
<k1l> erster paste, zeile 9. der resettet sich halt, nachdem er das in zeile 6 gemounted hatte
<k1l> https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/issues/3070
<le_bot> Title: USB3.0 to SATA adapter causes problems · Issue #3070 · raspberrypi/linux · GitHub (at github.com)
<k1l> der sagt, dass es da mit einem anderen adapater ohne probleme ging
<k1l> könnte auch ein strom problem sein.
<NDK590> damn
<NDK590> Joa... dann geht der wohl an Amazon zurück ^
<NDK590> ^^
<NDK590> Ich mach feierabend
<NDK590> haut rein
<tomreyn> marshmello: hehe, danke, es mundet.
<marshmello> tomreyn, was ist es denn?
<tomreyn> marshmello: bratkartoffeln mit mariniertem fake-hühnchen, mungobohnenkeimen + knoblauch, zwiebeln in senfsauce. weitere details bei bedarf in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<marshmello> tomreyn, fakehühnchen?
<marshmello> tomreyn, hmm.. jetzt ist gar keine Verschlüsselungsabfrage gekommen.
<marshmello> Bei der Install wurde nur das Ubuntu-Passwort verlangt.
<taunix> war da nicht was mit in englisch booten?
<taunix> @ marshmello 
<marshmello> taunix, habe ich nix gesehen nein.
<taunix> marshmello, beim start vom stick kann man die sprache auswählen
<marshmello> taunix, da habe ich Deutsch ausgewählt.
<marshmello> Nicht gut?
<taunix> marshmello, versuchs mal mit englisch, ich mein da war so n "halb"-bug
<tomreyn> marshmello: die frage nach dem dmcrypt-LUKS verschlüsselungspasswort kommt nur dann wenn du in ein system bootest das so verschlüsselt ist
<tomreyn> was hast du gebootet? wenn du das installer-/live-system von usb gebootet hast dann wäre es nicht zu erwarten dass versucht wird den auf der festplatte befindlichen crypto-layer zu öffnen
<marshmello> tomreyn, gebootet habe ich vom usb-drive. bei der letzten install kam die entsprechende frage zur verschlüsselung der hd, m.w.
<marshmello> sonst wäre ich nicht spontan auf die idee gekommen.
<marshmello> "Erase Disk and install ubuntu" -> advanced features: Option 1: Use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation, checkbox: Encrypt the new ubuntu installation for security / Option 2: Experimental: Erase Disk and use ZFS
<marshmello> Die Option 1 wird es sein und die Checkbox werde ich auch markieren müssen, korrekt?
<tomreyn> marshmello: ja
<tomreyn> ich dachte du fragt warum du beim booten des installers nicht nach der passphrase der bestehenden verschlüsselung (auf der festplatte) gefragt wirst. mehr details haben geholfen.
<marshmello> beim ersten durchgang, kann ich mich nicht an diese frage erinnern. erscheint sie jetzt, weil ich schon eine 20.04 lts auf der platte habe?
<marshmello> Was ist ZFS?
<tomreyn> wenn du bei der installation bei aktivierter "ich will festplattenverschlüsselung"-option nach einer passphrase gefragt wirst dann wird das wohl die sein die für das bei der installation neu eingerichtete verschlüsselte blockgeräte-ebene sein wird.
<tomreyn> zfs ist ein dateisystem. vielleicht solltest du die releasae notes lesen und den installationsguide
<unicatx> Hi Leute, kann mir jemand sagen, was bedeuten die Abkürzungen: ^ii | ^un | ^rc | ^pi
<unicatx> rc = config datei
<unicatx> ii = instal dati
<unicatx> aber un und pi unbekannt:) für mich
<tomreyn> das sind nicht "un" und "pi" sondern "u" und "n", und "p" und "i", und die bedeutung ist in der man page erklärt
<marshmello> Wird zfs, ext4 ablösen?
<unicatx> marshmello, würde ich ehe auf btrfs tippen :-)
<tomreyn> und ich auf xfs
<unicatx> tomreyn, man&page von?
<tomreyn> aber meine glaskugel ist grade beschlagen und der fensterputzer kommt erst nächsten monat
<tomreyn> unicatx: dem befehl der die ausgaben erzeugt
<unicatx> OK.. thx
<tomreyn> vermutlich dpkg, ich hab mal geraten weil du's uns nicht gesagt hast was das ist was du da gepostet hast
<unicatx> tomreyn, ich bin doof :-)
<unicatx> klaro
<tomreyn> :-P
<jokergermany89> Hallo, ich scheine zu doof für das setzen eines links zu sein, was mache ich falsch?
<jokergermany89>  sudo ln -s /var/snap/nextcloud/common/backups /media/daten-raid/Backup/cloud/snap
<tomreyn> erst das ziel, dann die quelle angeben
<jokergermany89> ups danke
<tomreyn> der angegebene befehl würde hier /media/daten-raid/Backup/cloud/snap einen symlink erstellen der nach hier /var/snap/nextcloud/common/backups zeigt. vermutlich willst du's andersrum.
<jokergermany89> korrekt, danke
<tomreyn> falls es beruhigt: du bist nicht derdiedas erste, dendiedas irritiert. ;)
<jokergermany89> =$ 
<MICROburst> wo gibt denn Howtos zu subiquity? - Finde aktuell nur alten Krempel aus beta-Tagen.
<tomreyn> das ist software aus dem post-dokumentations-zeitlater
<MICROburst> ?
<tomreyn> https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/installation
<le_bot> Title: Installation | Server documentation | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> kanns ein dass in deren github-repository noch ne README ist
<tomreyn> ansonsten ist findest du auf community.ubuntu.com im server-bereich auf noch links zu doku
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/AutomatedServerInstalls
<le_bot> Title: FoundationsTeam/AutomatedServerInstalls - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/blob/master/README.md
<le_bot> Title: subiquity/README.md at master · CanonicalLtd/subiquity · GitHub (at github.com)
<MICROburst> tomreyn: danke. Habe gelesen, dass subiquity debian-installer ablösen soll: Wie sieht es denn aus mit "unattended install"?
<tomreyn> MICROburst: scroll mal 4 zeilen hoch
<MICROburst> tomreyn: Danke. Also eine Ansible-ähnlich yaml-Datei. Was gebe ich an, wenn ich das File über https://linux.die.net/man/1/virt-install nutzen will?
<le_bot> Title: virt-install(1): provision new virtual machines - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<tomreyn> MICROburst: ich schätze du schreibst erst mal nen wrapper dafür
<tomreyn> bzw. eine --os-variant
<MICROburst> tomreyn: uncool. Bei Red Hat kann man das über '--location' oder '--extra-args' reinmatschen. https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/virtualization_deployment_and_administration_guide/sect-guest_virtual_machine_installation_overview-creating_guests_with_virt_install
<le_bot> Title: 3.2. Creating Guests with virt-install Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7 | Red Hat Customer Portal (at access.redhat.com)
<tomreyn> dass redhat-tools gut mit redhat funktionieren wundert mich nur bedingt
<MICROburst> tomreyn: qemu-kvm ist RedHat? Oder meinst Du libvirt/virt-install?
<tomreyn> letzteres, aber ich sag auch nicht dass es nicht geht, ich weiß bloß nicht ob / wie
<tomreyn> und fühl mich auch nicht zuständig es zu wissen ;)
<MICROburst> tomreyn: nette Formulierung :)
<tomreyn> :)
<surveyor> Hallo, wie kann ich zu meiner alten Rechtestand zurückkehren, so dass ich als User Programme installieren kann, und nicht mich als root anmelden kann?
<tomreyn> mache die von dir durchgeführten änderungen rückgängig. ;-)
<surveyor> das ist eben das Problem, ich kann mich daran erinnern 
<surveyor> sorry
<tomreyn> dann hilft dir vielleicht die bash history
<surveyor> zb. chmod 777 *
<tomreyn> "history" in einer shell eingeben
<tomreyn> na solche befehle auszuführen ist eher nicht so klug, zumal wenn als root
<tomreyn> dann am besten gleich neu installieren und nächstes mal bessere how-tos suchen und vorher unbedingt grundsätzliches über rechteverwaltung durchlesen
<surveyor> danke tomreyn :-)
<tomreyn> bittschön :)
<k1l> das home kann man noch mal mit nem hammer zurücksetzen. aber bei anderem kram wirds eher unmöglich oder ist den aufwand nicht wert.
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-09
<Lost_> Moin
<dreamon> Frage: Angenommen starte ein Script, in dem ruft ich mehrmals "mpv video.. &" auf. Diese Quasi im Hintergrund mehrmals gleichzeit laufen. Kann es sein, daß diese Videos weniger CPU Leistung bekommen? Als wenn ich diese einzeln starte?
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-10
<ubuntoes> hallo weiß jemand woran es liegen kann das die "wifi-hotspot" option ausgegraut ist, diese funktionierte vor ein paar tagen noch?
<ubuntoes> 20.04
<quark123> hallo ... libreoffice zeigt keine menüleiste und ich kann deshalb überhaupt keine globalen einstellungen vornehmen. wie bekomme ich die menüleiste wieder zurück?
